# Pakistan Navy | News & Discussions.



## EagleEyes

*Pak Navy enhancing visibility, reach: Pak Navel Chief *

Islamabad, Oct 7 (PTI) Pakistan&#39;s navy is enhancing its visibility and reach beyond boundaries to provide leverage to national, diplomatic and security interests, the country&#39;s outgoing Naval Chief Admiral Shahid Karimullah said today.
Pakistan Navy&#39;s participation in Coalition Maritime Campaign Plan and successful conduct of maritime diplomacy through flag-showing and its presence from China in the East to the US in the West was part of its new policy, he said at a farewell meeting here.

The country&#39;s navy today stand out as an effective and efficient arm of the Armed Forces, fully capable of protecting its maritime interests and maintaining deterrence, he said.

Karimullah, who has been appointed as Ambassador to Saudi Arbia, has been succeeded by Admiral Muhammad Afzal Tahir.

Taking over command, Tahir said Navy&#39;s responsibilities at sea have increased manifold with the passage of time and with the turn of events in this part of the world.

"We must be fully prepared to fight and prevail through the attributes of superior training, professional excellence and above all faith in our cause," he said. PTI 

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EagleEyes

*Pak Navy team to visit US for training to fly P-3C Orions *
Islamabad: A team of Pakistan navy pilots, engineers and technicians is scheduled to leave shortly for the United States for advanced training to fly P-3C Orion surveillance aircraft, a media report said here today.

Pakistan&#39;s Independent wire service, INP quoted defence sources as saying logistic services international (LSI) will impart training to Pakistani contingent which has been awarded a contract amounting to 30.3 million dollars.

But, Pakistan will not be paying the trainers as the US government will cater for it from the 3 billion dollars aid announced recently by US for Pakistan, Rear Admiral Shafi, the Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Operations) said. 

&#39;&#39;Pakistan Navy deals directly with its American counterpart under FMS Program and is so far not in picture regarding the contract with LSI,&#39;&#39; the Admiral added.

The US had announced to sell eight P-3Cs to Pakistan free of cost last November in recognition of the latter&#39;s role in the ongoing war against terrorism.

&#39;&#39;The aircraft are being provided free of cost by the US Navy and the expenses for modification of aircraft avionics systems will be met mostly from the US military aid,&#39;&#39; he said.

With the induction of eight P-3Cs, the existing fleet of PN P-3Cs will grow up to 10 , sources in the Navy said.

The training and support is designed to meet Navy training standards. Another contract worth 100 million US dollars for imparting training is being negotiated with the Army.

Three-fourths of the work for the new contract will be performed in Jacksonville, Florida with the rest to be done in Karachi, the sources added.

The contract is expected to be completed in November 2010. 

Three P3C-II3/4 Orions were inducted into the Pakistan Navy on January 22, 1999 after numerous delays by the US due to arms embargo. one of the three crashed on October 29, 1999.

Earlier this year, PortugalÃ¢â¬â¢s OGMA was subcontracted by Lockheed Martin to make the remaining two airworthy.


----------



## Nasir

*Pakistan becomes first Muslim state to lead US coalition task force*

Manama - The Pakistan Monday became the first Muslim and non-NATO country to command the maritime Coalition Task Force 150 (CTF 150) in the global war on terror. 

In a ceremony held in a Manama port aboard the Netherlands destroyer HNLMS De Zeven Provincien, the command of CTF-150 was handed over from Royal Netherlands Navy Commodore Hank Ort to Pakistan's Navy Rear Admiral Shahid Igbal. 

The De Zeven Provincien served as the command ship for the task force. The ceremony was attended by US, Pakistani, Dutch, British, Saudi, and Bahraini officials, among others. 

CTF 150 - which conducts what is known as Maritime Security Operations (MSO) in the international waters of the Gulf of Aden, Gulf of Oman, the Arabian Sea, parts of the Indian Ocean and the Red Sea - is considered one of the key components of the US war strategy to deny terrorists maritime access in the Gulf region. 

US Naval Forces Central Command and US 5th Fleet Commander Vice Admiral Patrick M Walsh said Pakistan had played a strategic role in CTF 150, adding that Pakistani participation was central to the collective efforts of the coalition. 
The Chief of the Office of Defence Representative to Pakistan, Brigadier General Charles H. Davidson IV, also praised the progress Pakistan made in the war on terror and efforts to root out the al- Qaeda terrorist network. 
'The war on terror is a long war and we have to measure our progress in increments,' he said. 'What we had today in Pakistan taking command of this significant responsibility is a perfect example of that incremental progress.' 
Davidson said the recent tape from al-Qaeda leader Osama bin Laden was noteworthy but added that Pakistan, which was in the eye of the storm in the war on terror, was an energetic and valuable ally in fighting al-Qaeda. 

Davidson added that the key to rooting out the suspected al-Qaeda elements from the Pakistani-Afghani border could only be achieved if the Pakistani military was given the freedom to move in that area. 

The Pakistani army is aggressively procuring that end, he said. 
Ort, who lead the task force for the past four and a half months, said security cooperation had been one of the key areas of their focus. 

'No one nation can think of realizing security on its own,' he said. 'We need the international coalition but, even more importantly, we need the cooperation of the regional nations.' 

Ort added that the fact that Pakistan was in a position to take command of the task force was a sign of progress in that area. 

Rear Admiral Igbal described his country's command of the task force as 'a historic day' that showed the important role his country and navy played in the region. 

Pakistan's Navy Vice Chief of Naval Staff Vice Admiral Mohammad Haroon said that since April 2004 Pakistan has continued to deploy a frigate and helicopter to support the operations of the task force. 

'To date we have contributed 12 ships for this duty even at times by compromising on our national tasking,' he said. 

The task force, which was established in December 2001 under UN resolution 1373 in response to the September 11 attacks, operates under the command of the US 5th Fleet but is not linked to US-lead efforts in Iraq. 

The task force is primarily made up of NATO ships from the US, Britain, France, Germany, Holland, Italy, Spain, and Canada with Pakistan and New Zealand being the only two non-NATO ally members participating in it. 

A German commander is expected to assume command of CTF 150 from Pakistan in August, with two German ships taking part in that effort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keysersoze

Probably been posted before but just in case........


Pakistan,China Ink F22P Frigates Deal 

Last updated: 2006-06-27
China will build four F22P Frigates for Pakistan Navy and transfer technology under an agreement. The signing ceremony of the agreement was held in Ministry of Defence Production in Rawalpindi.Federal Secretary of Defence Production Lt. Gen (Rtd) Ali Muhammad Jan Aurakzi and China s Director General International Corporation Mr. Zhou Wushen represented their respective countries. The two sides inked four agreements including technology transfer to Pakistan for building frigates.Pakistan navy will also receive ship borne helicopters used in anti-submarine warfare and will be armed with surface-to-air and surface-to-surface missiles.

http://www.pakistan.gov.pk/divisions/defenceproduction-division/


----------



## Interceptor

*Jane Defence Weekly 

2 May 2007
*


----------



## Interceptor

*28-February-2007 Jane's Defence Mag*


----------



## Interceptor

*31-JAN-2007 Jane's Defence*


----------



## Interceptor

*7-March-2007 Jane's Defence[/B

*


----------



## Keysersoze

ISLAMABAD: The Senate Standing Committee on Defence and Defence Production, led by Senator Nisar A Memon, visited on Sunday the Hudong-Zhonghua Shipbuilding (Group) in Shanghai. The group has been contracted to manufacture four F-22 P Type frigates for the Pakistan Navy.

The delegation was received by the company&#8217;s senior management at its headquarters and briefed about the company&#8217;s activities and products. The delegation was informed that Hudong-Zhonghua was a large ship building enterprise supervised by the China State Shipbuilding Corporation.

Under the agreement, three frigates will be manufactured in Shanghai while the fourth will be built at the Karachi Ship Yard and Engineering Works (KSEW), and KSEW will be duly upgraded for this purpose. The first frigate will be ready by March 2008 and, after thorough testing, will be delivered to the Pakistan Navy in August 2009. The fourth frigate to be built in Pakistan will be commissioned in May 2013.

The committee was separately briefed at the Pakistan Navy Project office by Commodore Shafqat Jawed, who is leading a team of 20 Pakistani naval officers and technicians based in Shanghai to supervise the construction and receive training in frigate manufacturing. The committee was informed about the frigates&#8217; technology, costs involved, engine configuration and weapon systems. The committee members also visited the manufacturing site where the construction of the first frigate had commenced.

Later, the delegation met with the mayor of Shanghai. The mayor welcomed the delegation and said that the two countries were working together for development. &#8220;There is a close relationship between the peoples of Shanghai and Pakistan and the committee&#8217;s visit will further strengthen this relationship,&#8221; said the mayor.

Senator Memon thanked the mayor for his hospitality and invited him to visit Pakistan. The meeting was followed by a dinner hosted by the mayor at the Government State Guest House in Shanghai.

The Senate committee consisted of Senators Syed Dilawar Abbas, Naeem Hussain Chattha, Asif Jatoi, Sardar Mehtab Ahmed Khan, Rukhsana Zuberi, Kamran Murtaza and Committee Secretary Iftikharullah Babar. The delegation has concluded its visit to China, during which they also met the leadership of the National Peoples Congress and visited design and manufacturing facilities for F-17 Thunder aircraft.

http://dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2007\04\09\story_9-4-2007_pg11_5


----------



## Keysersoze

05-08-2007, 11:55 PM
New Commander Karachi.

New Comkar assumes charge

By our correspondent

Rear Admiral Bakhtiar Mohsin has taken over the charge of Commander Karachi (Comkar) from Vice Admiral Sikandar Viqar Naqvi.

As Commander Karachi, Rear Admiral Mohsin would be in-charge of all naval shore establishments and units at Karachi.

According to a press release issued on Tuesday, Rear Admiral Mohsin was commissioned in the Operations Branch of Pakistan Navy on December 1, 1973. He has commanded a number of combat ships and destroyers including PNS HARBAH, TAIMUR and TARIQ.

The press release added that his staff appointments include ADC to the president, director Inter Services Intelligence, assistant chief of Naval Staff (Personnel) and chief staff officer to commander Pakistan Fleet.

The change of command ceremony was held at naval unit PNS Bahadur where the outgoing Commander Karachi Vice Admiral Sikandar Viqar Naqvi presented the traditional scroll to the newly appointed Commander Karachi as a mark of handing over the command.

In his address, the outgoing Commander Karachi thanked all the officers, chief petty officers, sailors and civilians under command for their unflinching support. He specially mentioned the exemplary conduct of all the units during mega events like IDEAS and Multinational Naval Exercise AMAN-07 and hoped that all the officers and men will continue to work with the same zeal and enthusiasm in future as well.

http://www.thenews.com.pk/daily_detail.asp?id=55038


----------



## Keysersoze

Pakistan delays submarine design selection, says source
Pakistans submarine design selection has been delayed until about the end of the year, a source close to the negotiations has told Jane's. Islamabad...
08-Jun-2007

janes (http://jdin.janes.com/public/jdin/index.shtml)

DCNS offers Scorpene to Pakistan
French warship builder DCNS has scrapped plans to develop its Marlin submarine design for Pakistan and will offer the Scorpene instead - the same type...

janes (http://jni.janes.com/public/jni/index.shtml)


----------



## Keysersoze

BEIJING, July 24: An impressive keel-laying ceremony of PNS Zulfiquar was held at the Hudong Zhongua Shipyard in Shanghai on Tuesday. Secretary for Defence Production Lt-Gen (Retd) Shahid Siddiq Tirmizey HI(M) was the chief guest at the colourful ceremony which was attended by representatives of the ministry, Naval Headquarters, PN Mission and officials of the shipyard.

Under an agreement inked between ministry of defence (production) and China Ship Building and Trading Company, four frigates would be constructed for Pakistan Navy.

They have been designated as Sword class ships and the construction of the first ship PNS Zulfiquar commenced in October at the Hudong Zhongua Shipyard.

The Sword class ships will be equipped with latest weapons and sensors system and will also carry new Z9EC ASW helicopters. The helicopters are also being manufactured in China.&#8212;APP

http://dawn.com/2007/07/25/nat14.htm)


----------



## ahussains

When the new PC-3 Orions are coming and joinging the PN


----------



## z9-ec

*Keel laying ceremony tanker-cum-utility ship*

A simple but impressive Keel Laying ceremony for the 2nd Small Tanker Cum Utility Ship (STUS) was held at Karachi Shipyard Engineering Works (KSEW) on Monday.

Rana Tanveer Hussain, Minister for Defence Production was the chief guest on the occasion. 

The ceremony was attended by high ranking civil and military officials, says a press release of the ISPR (Navy) issued here.

It said that two ships of this type are being simultaneously built at KSEW for Pakistan Navy and will be completed by next year. 



The ships which will be capable of carrying helicopter and equipped with steerable rudder propellers along with bow thrusters for controlled positioning, modern navigation and communication system necessary for its operations.

On the occasion, the chief guest praised the remarkable turn around of Karachi Shipyard and was deeply impressed by seeing all departments buzzing with activity. 

He appreciated the quality of work, skills and hard work of workers under the leadership of its Managing Director. 

The Minister assured that Ministry of Defence Production and Pakistan Navy will continue to support Karachi Shipyard as a strategic industry, as part of its policies of self-reliance and indigenization. 

He emphasized upon all to continue their hard work and put up consistent efforts to meet the current and future challenges, head on.

Earlier the Managing Director of KSEW, Vice Admiral Iftikhar Ahmed Rao, in his welcome address thanked Ministry of Defence Production and Pakistan Navy for its all out support.

He specially thanked the Minister for his keen personal interest and support. 

He said that the Shipyard has come back to life and is progressing rapidly to maximize its output and thus contribute in developing our national economy and self reliance in their field of shipbuilding. 

Admiral Rao thanked Pakistan Navy for reposing trust in KSEWs capabilities, for undertaking all future ships and submarine building requirements of Pakistan Navy.

He further stated that KSEW is working on using its potential to earn foreign exchange through foreign orders as well. 

In this regard, interaction with some private shipyards of the gulf and a German company have been very encouraging. We have already received basic design specification etc. for new shipbuilding orders from them, Admiral Roa further remarked. 

Right now, we are negotiating costs and modalities with some of them, while preparing our response for some others. We are very hopeful of positive outcome very soon, he added.

Associated Press of Pakistan.


----------



## EagleEyes

For the above.


----------



## z9-ec

*Naval Chief visits Turkey*

ISLAMABAD, May 22 (APP): Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Afzal Tahir currently on a visit to Ankara is scheduled to meet his Turkish counterpart Admiral Metin ATAJ and other high ranking officials of the Defence Ministry, says a message received here Thursday.

During his meeting with Pakistan ambassador in Ankara, he said the participatoin of two Naval ships in the joint exercise of Mavi Balina 2008 which was held in Mediterranean Sea under NATO has brought the two Naval forces further close to each other. 

Such like exercises not only pave the way for close cooperation but also serve the greater cause of improving combat skills of the troops, Naval Chief added.

It may be recalled that Pakistan Naval ships for the first time participated in joint naval exercises with NATO Naval Forces in the Mediterranean Sea on invitation of Turkey. 

Exercises Mavi Balina 2008 which was hosted by Turkey and also held in Mediterranean Sea from March 7 to 16, 2008. Pakistan Navy ships, PNS TARIQ and PNS MOAWIN joined NATO Naval Group at Turkish Naval base Aksaz. Subsequently these ships made a port call at Antalya from March 16 to 18, 2008. 

Admiral Afzal said that Turkish Naval fleet has a professional outlook and Pakistan Navy can benefit from their rich experience.

Pakistan Ambassador Syed Iftikhar Hussain Shah said, that there existed very cordial and brotherly relations between the defence forces of two countries. Such like visits will further strengthen the existing cordial relations, he added.

Associated Press of Pakistan.


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan now has much-enhanced maritime prowess*

Nirendra Dev 

NEW DELHI, Dec. 3: The sea-route assault by suspected Pakistan-based militants did not come overnight, even as Indian security agencies have reports that over the years Islamabad has enhanced its naval prowess by overwhelming acquisition of fleet from UK, France, China and the US. 
According to a detailed report &#8220;Force level Acquisition Plans for Pak Navy up to 2010&#8221;, something available with the Indian agencies now, the Pakistan government had already ear-marked specific budget for the acquisition. 
These include at least 6-8 submarines, 10 Frigates, Fast Attack Craft (Missiles) - 8, Fast Attack Craft (Guns) - 8, survey ships - 3, Midgets - 4 and Auxiliary - 5. These procurements are slated to be made at an estimated cost of nearly 250 billion Pakistani rupees from 2002 to 2010. 
According to sources, the Pakistan authorities have also decided that cost of the Frigates and a few submarines would be paid in installments through a period of 10 years. In fact, a few years back it was also decided that should there be a resource constraint Pakistan Navy would have to explore options even to explore second hand fleet. 
Beginning hardly with 7 destroyers, 4 Frigates, a few mine sweepers and only 1 submarine in 1950s, the enhancement programme began no sooner than by 1971 war, Pakistan Navy was practically &#8220;bottled up&#8221; in its bases and could not play much significant role against India at sea. 
However, in 1978, when France supplied 2 Agosta class submarines to Pakistan, it marked a shift. Subsequently, sources say, in 1981 the whopping 3.2 billion US dollar military aid to contain &#8220;Soviet expansion&#8217; helped Islamabad with essential induction of Harpoon missiles. 
The Pakistan Navy has not looked back since then and its share of the country&#8217;s defence budget kept on increasing. The Pakistani Navy budget share has risen to nearly 22-25 per cent as compared to the Indian navy, which has been languishing at modest 12-15 per cent for long. 
In fact, in 1990s, especially post 9/11, when funds came in generously from the USA to fight terrorism; Pakistan restructured its maritime prowess well. Sources say, there were acquisition of at least 28 Harpoon anti-ship missiles from USA in 1997, 3 Orion missile reconnaissance and strike aircraft, 5 Fokker aircraft in 1994-96, 6 Amazon class Type 21 frigates from Britain and 6 ship-to-air missile launchers from China


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan welcomes Japan&#8217;s decision to continue fueling Pak navy vessels * 

ISLAMABAD, Jan 12 (APP): Pakistan on Monday welcomed the decision of Japan&#8217;s parliament to continue refueling and providing supplies to its ships involved in Operation Enduring Freedom. Under the arrangement, Japan provides fuel, oil and fresh water through the Japanese maritime Self&#8209;Defence Forces. 

&#8220;The continuation of Japanese support reflects the trust of Japanese government in our resolve to fight the war against terrorism,&#8221; a Foreign Office statement issued here said. 

Pakistan navy&#8217;s vessels are currently participating in the Operation Enduring Freedom &#8209; Maritime Interdiction Operation (OEF&#8209;MIO) in the Indian Ocean along with other nations


----------



## zeeshuisb

*Modernizing Navy Boosts Pakistan's Maritime Firms*

By Usman Ansari 
Published: 20 October 2008

ISLAMABAD - Indigenous naval system development, especially display consoles and towed array sonar, is slowly improving the Pakistan Navy.

Plans call for a substantial increase in the size of the Navy, a force that historically has been chronically short of platforms and behind its sister services in weapon development. New destroyers, frigates and corvettes are planned or on order. Capt. Asif Majeed Butt, the Navy's director of public relations, said the submarine arm itself is hoped to grow to 12 to 14 boats from the current three Agosta 90Bs and two Agosta 70s. 

The expansion is in response to the huge buildup of the Indian Navy.

Such investment in Pakistan's Navy has increased indigenous system development. These systems include mainly display consoles and programmable training aids developed by Maritime Systems Ltd. (MSL) and the Maritime Technology Complex (MTC). 

Due to the desire to establish a solid domestic knowledge and technological base, officials decided to incrementally expand the range, nature and complexity of products rather than hastily build something beyond local industry's means.

Two basic types of console were displayed at the IDEAS2006 defense exhibition in Karachi, though MSL has the capacity to modify the designs per customer requirement. The Naval Training Simulator is a stand-alone, programmable multimode unit, with a C3I training system. It has been developed to simulate any maritime sensor or weapon system, (airborne, surface or subsurface), under any operational sea or weather conditions. 

The purpose was to reduce the strain on active platforms that had previously been diverted for training purposes.

As with other systems of their type, they are robust enough to withstand the vigors of life at sea, and display information from a range of sensors and weapons. They have been fitted to the later Jalalat-class fast attack craft, and will be fitted to future surface combatants.

However, it is the MSL Advanced Towed Array Sonar (ATAS) that is the most technologically advanced system publicly revealed thus far. It has been designed for the demanding Arabian Sea environment, with its complex thermal conditions, varying salinity and coastal acoustic clutter. 

Previous systems operated by the Navy were badly dated, overly complicated, bulky and heavy. By the 1990s, they were also in need of a new array. Therefore, officials decided that an indigenous unit should be designed. The result was a system deemed superior to similar types available to Pakistan on the market, and efforts are being made to export it to friendly navies in the Arabian Gulf region. 

Development was undertaken with possible export sales in mind, and therefore support issues were factored into the program. The ATAS is expected to be retrofitted to existing submarines as a stand-alone unit on the Agosta-70s, and integrated into the SUBTICS combat management system on the Agosta-90Bs. It will also be fitted to the next-generation submarine, currently expected to be the HDW Type-214, for which negotiations are at an advanced stage, and the future corvette, for which the Turkish Milgem corvette is the likely candidate.

New systems developed in conjunction by MTC and MSL will be revealed at Pakistan's biannual defense show, IDEAS2008, on Nov. 24-28. According to Commodore S. Sarfraz, an MTC spokesman and head of the ATAS program, the latest system to be revealed at IDEAS will be an electronic warfare system. Though further details were not forthcoming, the EW system is the first of a family of such systems. These will initially be shore-based but are being developed for shipborne applications at a later date.

Pakistan's indigenous maritime systems industry is therefore making steady progress in terms of its product range and complexity, and should benefit handsomely from the current naval expansion program.

Modernizing Navy Boosts Pakistan's Maritime Firms - Defense News


----------



## zeeshuisb

*Pakistan to gift old submarines to Bangladesh Navy*

Josy Joseph
Friday, June 02, 2006 23:14 IST

The Pakistan gift would provide the Bangladesh Navy its first underwater capabilties.

NEW DELHI: In a strategic decision that Indian policy planners are trying to comprehend, Pakistan has agreed to gift two of its old submarines to Bangladesh Navy.

Authoritative sources in the establishment told DNA that Pakistani authorities agreed to the gift when Bangladesh Prime Minister Begum Khaleda Zia visited Pakistan from February 12 to 14 earlier this year.

Pakistani authorities would refurbish and refit two of its old submarines for the Bangladesh Navy under the agreement.

The Pakistan gift would provide the Bangladesh Navy its first underwater capabilities. This raises several questions regarding Bangladesh


----------



## ejaz007

*Navy to get AEW aircraft and UAVs*

KARACHI: Pakistan Navy will shortly acquire Airborne Early Warning (AEW) Aircraft and Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) to strengthen its air fleet, Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Noman Bashir said on Thursday.

Addressing the induction ceremony of a Fokker aircraft and commissioning of the T56 Engine Test Bench at the Pakistan Navy Aviation base PNS Mehran, he said that the induction of Z9 helicopters, AEWs and UAVs and additional P3Cs would be a force multiplier for the Naval Air Arm. To enhance the subsurface defence capability, the naval chief said a contract of Type-214 submarines would be concluded soon, according to a press release. Naval Aviation Commander Commodore Adnan Nazir said in his address that Fokker, being a versatile and multi-role aircraft, would augment the operational flexibility of the naval air power. He said that the T56 Engine Test Bench is an endeavour towards self-reliance as it would be utilised for engine overhaul and maintenance of P3C aircraft, minimising dependence on manufacturers. app

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## z9-ec




----------



## qsaark

Pics of frigate Tippu Sultan (FFGH 185) and patrol boat Larkana (PB 157)


----------



## HAIDER

I have seen this pic in blog but never seen anywhere else, whats the authenticity of this picture or another fanboy












http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_htvjsmtPrmc/ScQn9XEMRdI/AAAAAAAAAvA/xmH5Nm8J-q0/s1600/image047.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_htvjsmtPrmc/ScQn9OdsO6I/AAAAAAAAAu4/f2wiaZ9rqrM/s1600/IMGP0467.JPG


----------



## sohailbutt

ahh man, instead of hearing the presentation and looking at the models in front of him, he is lookin at the guy speaking, very strange


----------



## omerhhh

sohailbutt said:


> ahh man, instead of hearing the presentation and looking at the models in front of him, he is lookin at the guy speaking, very strange



It's a photo it shows what he was doing at tht particular moment anyways thanks for pointing out.


----------



## sohailbutt

*Pakistan-Nato naval exercises off Karachi​*KARACHI: Nato will begin two days of joint naval exercises with Pakistan on Monday as part of an effort to enhance cooperation in counter-terrorism and anti-piracy measures.

Five Nato vessels, carrying about 800 crew in total, will take part along with four ships and air units from the Pakistan navy.

Its a diplomatic trip, Lieutenant Commander Alexandre Santos Fernandes said in Karachi on Sunday. 

Nato is willing to establish contact with countries that cooperate in the international effort to counter terrorism, piracy and other organised crime issues. Said the Lieutenant Commander.

DAWN.COM | Pakistan | Pakistan-Nato naval exercises off Karachi


----------



## Hasnain2009




----------



## Hasnain2009

Deleted!! Deleted!!


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## mean_bird

*Submarine, aircraft needed, says naval chief*

ISLAMABAD:* Pakistan is in negotiations with Germany to acquire submarines and aircraft to fulfil the its navy&#8217;s needs*, the marine force&#8217;s chief Admiral Noman Bashir said on Saturday.

Talking to the media after a convocation ceremony in Bahria University, Bashir said the navy would plan its future strategy after evaluating upcoming challenges. Answering a question, he said Gwadar could play a vital role in boosting the country&#8217;s economy.


Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## hj786

These German aircraft would be UAVs, right?


----------



## sancho

hj786 said:


> These German aircraft would be UAVs, right?


I would gues navy helicopters like NH 90, or maritime patrole aircrafts like EADS CN-235 / 295. Not sure which UAV they could offer for PN?


----------



## hj786

sancho said:


> I would gues navy helicopters like NH 90, or maritime patrole aircrafts like EADS CN-235 / 295. Not sure which UAV they could offer for PN?



But PN are already inducting China's Harbin Z-9 and refurbished P-3C Orions. Then again, PAF already operate four CN-235 and NH90 is much bigger than Z-9.


----------



## fatman17

*Karachi Port hosts an Australian warship *

View attachment 4567

Photography: Stephan Andrew/ White Star

Earlier this week, the HMAS Toowoomba, an Australian warship, docked at Karachi Port as part of its six-month deployment in the Arabian Sea. The presence of the Royal Australian Navy along Pakistani shores marks a new defence relationship between the two countries. High-level, bilateral visits are ongoing as Pakistan and Australia work together on counter-terrorism initiatives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam Dhanraj

*Pakistan To Enhance Naval Relations With Malaysia*​

August 25, 2009 16:58 PM

KUALA LUMPUR, Aug 25 (Bernama) -- Klang Valley folks who are interested in war ships will have the opportunity to experience it when Pakistan's newly acquired state-of-the art missile frigate makes a stop-over at Port Klang on Thursday.

Pakistan High Commissioner to Malaysia Lt. General (Rtd) Tahir Mahmud Qazi said the PNS Zulfiquar, Pakistan's first F-22 frigate, would anchor at Port Klang for four days from Thursday before continuing its journey home.

He said the war ship was constructed for the Pakistan Navy at the Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard in Shanghai and formally handed over to the Pakistan government on July 30, while the other three ships were at different stages of construction.

"The stopover in Port Klang is a goodwill mission reflecting greater cooperation between the navies of Malaysia and Pakistan," he said in a statement.

Tahir Qazi said the F-22P frigate was equipped with state-of-the-art weaponry and sensors including anti-surface missile, surface-to-air missile, guns, torpedoes, depth charge and air surveillance radar.

He said while berthed, a media briefing would be held on board on Thursday and the ship would also be open for public visits, besides an arranged visit by Royal Malaysian Navy officers.

Tahir Qazi said this was the second visit by Pakistan's naval vessels to Malaysia this year.

Earlier this year, two Pakistan naval ships, PNS Nasr and PNS Badr with embarked helicopters, anchored at Port Klang from April 4 to 7 on a goodwill mission to Malaysia and carried out joint passage excercise.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## wild peace

Happy Defence Day to all of you,

May Pakistan Live long,
Inshallah!

Happy Defence Day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wild peace

On Monday Sept 21/09,
ThyssenKrupp Marine informed the Greek Minister of Defence that it was canceling The Archimedes Project contract for 4 U-214 diesel-electric submarines with Air-Independent Propulsion technology, because the governments payments had remained underwater for too long. Accumulated payment arrears are over EUR 520 million ($767 million). ThyssenKrupp and its subsidiary Hellenic Shipyards will now seek international arbitration, in order to recover some of the payments due under its contract.

This development is the just the latest chapter in a long saga. If the issue remains unresolved, or arbitration results in termination payments but no delivery, Greece could find itself without a submarine force


----------



## muse

*PN proposes setting up of Indo-Pak maritime security agency *

RECORDER REPORT 
KARACHI (September 29 2009): Pakistan Navy (PN) has suggested the government to establish a joint maritime security agency with India to avoid Mumbai-like terrorist attacks. This was stated by Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Noman Bashir, while talking to the media, after opening an international conference on "_Piracy on the High Seas_," organised by Master Mariners Society of Pakistan (MMSP), here at a hotel on Monday.

The daylong conference was addressed by local and foreign marine experts, who underlined the need for concerted efforts of the international community to curb piracy in the high seas. According to them this menace had intensified to the extent that during the short span of six months, January to June 2009, pirates hijacked some 33 vessels in at least 140 attacks across the globe in the open seas.

The Naval Chief said Pakistan had always been adhered to the international defence treaties and had, therefore, satisfactorily allayed Washington's concerns over harpoon missiles. To a query, he said soon after Mumbai attacks PN had proposed to the government to set up a maritime security force comprising personnel from the two countries. Earlier, Admiral Noman told the conference that pirates were posing a great danger to the world's trade, at least 90 percent of which was carried through the sea routes.

Highlighting the role of PN in anti-piracy drive in Somalia, the Naval Chief said it was a moral and collective obligation of the nation states to guard their respective territorial waters to ensure safety of seaborne trade. In his welcome address, MMSP President Captain Haleem Ahmed Siddiqui told the gathering that the recent years had witnessed a great intensity in sea piracy that had badly affected almost all the mariners and coastal states.

According to him during first six months of the current year there had been 140 pirate attacks, in which some 33 ships were hijacked and around 106 such attempts were foiled. He said the seminar was aimed at educating the concerned quarters on state-of-the-art equipment and the anti-piracy measures to check the menace.


----------



## fatman17

*Pak Navy&#8217;s exercise kicks off*

KARACHI: Pakistan Navy&#8217;s maritime exercise &#8216;Seaspark 2009&#8217; commenced on Monday. According to a navy press release, the six-week exercise will be conducted in North Arabian Sea, employing all operational units of Pakistan Navy, including ships, submarines, aircraft, the Special Services Group and marines. The main objective of the exercise is to assess the operational readiness of the navy and provide an opportunity to the officers and men to operate under a multi-threat environment and exercise responses accordingly. The opening brief of the exercise was held at Pakistan Navy Dockyard, which was presided over by naval chief Noman Bashir. 

*app*


----------



## fatman17

*2 rear admirals promoted to vice admiral*

*ISLAMABAD: The government announced on Saturday the promotions of Rear Admiral Mushtaq Ahmed and Rear Admiral Shahid Iqbal to the rank of vice admiral with immediate effect.*

A statement by the Pakistan Navy said Vice Admiral Mushtaq Ahmed HI (M) joined the Pakistan Navy in 1970 and was commissioned in the Engineering Branch in 1973. He graduated as a mechanical engineer from Karachi University in 1974 and specialized in Marine Engineering from PN Engineering College in 1975. He is serving at the Naval Headquarters, Islamabad as the deputy chief of Naval Staff (Material). Vice Admiral Shahid Iqbal HI (M) was commissioned in Operations Branch of the Pakistan Navy in 1974. He is Principal Warfare Officer by specialisation and has attended PWO course in the UK. He is serving at the Naval Headquarters, Islamabad as the deputy chief of Naval Staff (Training & Personnel). 

*staff report*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jawadqamar

*Pakistan Navys Helping hand*


----------



## fatman17

*Vice Admiral Shahid Iqbal appointed COS*

Staff Report

ISLAMABAD: Vice Admiral Shahid Iqbal has assumed the duties of Chief of Staff (COS) at the Naval Headquarters after the retirement of Vice Admiral Asaf Humayun, a statement issued by the Pakistan Navy said on Tuesday.

Vice Admiral Shahid Iqbal was commissioned in 1974 and appointed in the navy&#8217;s operations branch. He has a vast experience of various command and staff appointments, including commands of destroyers, commander Pakistan Fleet, deputy chief of the naval staff (Operations) and deputy chief of naval staff (Training and Personnel).

He has served as faculty member at PN Staff College and Armed Forces War College (NDU). He has also been awarded the Hilal-e-Imtiaz (Military).


----------



## fatman17

*PM approves promotions of naval officers*

ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Syed Yousaf Raza Gilani has approved the promotion of Rear Admiral Muhammad Asif Sandila to the rank of vice admiral on the recommendation of the Flag Officers Promotion Board, presided over by the chief of naval staff. The prime minister also approved the promotion of seven commodores to the rank of rear admiral. Their names are: Cdre (Ops) Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, Cdre (Ops) Syed Arifullah Hussaini, Cdre (Ops) Adnan Nazir, Cdre (Ops) Shah Sohail Masood, Cdre (Ops) Syed Bashir Ahmad, Cdre (Ops) Waseem Akram and Cdre (E) Shahid Saeed, according to a statement issued by the Prime Minister&#8217;s media office on Thursday. *app*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

*Pakistan Navy has full govt support, says naval chief*

HYDERABAD: The government is fully aware of the necessities of the Pakistan Navy and the navy receives complete support in terms of protecting the territorial waters of the country, Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Nauman Bashir said on Thursday.

He expressed these remarks while addressing the 48th Annual Parents Day at the Cadet College in Petaro. The naval chief said with the deployment of nuclear submarines by India, the Pakistan Navy was preparing a comprehensive strategy to meet future challenges and in this regard, the navy had complete support from the government. He expressed satisfaction over the navy&#8217;s vigilant performance.

When asked about the detention of Pakistani fishermen by the Indian Navy, Admiral Bashir said it was a &#8220;grave&#8221; issue, as the Indus Delta had never been demarcated.

He said the area was richer in marine resources and that was why fishermen from both sides of the border preferred fishing there and were often arrested in violation of territorial boundaries. He added that the issue could only be resolved with the official demarcation of boundaries. app


----------



## Xeric

Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan&#039;s Premier NEWS Agency ) - PM approves promotions of Pakistan Navy officers

*PM approves promotions of Pakistan Navy officers *

ISLAMABAD, Dec 31 (APP): Prime Minister Syed Yusuf Raza Gilani on the recommendation of the Flag Officers Promotion Board presided over by the Chief of Naval Staff has approved the promotion of Rear Admiral, Muhammad Asif Sandila to the rank of Vice Admiral in Pakistan Navy.

The Prime Minister also approved the promotion of seven Commodores to the rank of Rear Admiral in Pakistan Navy.

Their names are Cdre (Ops) Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, Cdre (Ops) Syed Arifullah Hussaini, Cdre (Ops) Adnan Nazir, Cdre (Ops) Shah Sohail Masood, Cdre (Ops) Syed Bashir Ahmad, Cdre (Ops) Waseem Akram and Cdre (E) Shahid Saeed, says a press release issued by the Prime Ministers media office here on Thursday.


----------



## Xeric

Promotions in Pakistan Navy notified

*Promotions in Pakistan Navy notified*
Pakistan Times Federal Bureau

ISLAMABAD: The Government of Pakistan has announced promotion of Rear Admiral Mohammad Asif Sandila SI(M) to the rank of Vice Admiral and Commodore Zafar Mahmood Abbasi SI(M) to the rank of Rear Admiral with immediate Effect. 
Vice Admiral Mohammad Asif Sandila joined Pakistan Navy in 1872 and after initial training at Pakistan Naval Academy, he was selected for raining at Britannia Royal Naval College Dartmouth (UK).

He was commissioned in the Operations Branch in June 1975. He specialized as Principal Warfare Officer from UK. He did Naval Command and Staff Course from Indonesia and M. Sc (War Studies) from National Defence College, Islamabad.

He has held various command and Staff appointments on operational sea billets, he has commanded Pakistan Navy destroyer PNS BADR and has also commanded 25th destroyer Squadron of Pakistan Navy.

On staff side, he has served as Divisional Officer and Training Commander at Pakistan Naval Academy and Fleet Operations Officer to Commander Pakistan Fleet. At Naval Headquarters, he was assigned the duties of Flag Lt. to Chief of the Naval Staff.

Director project (Plans), Assistant Chief of Naval Staff (Plans) and Principal Secretary to Chief of the Naval Staff. Director Project (Plans), Assistant Chief of Naval Staff (Plans) and Principal Secretary to Chief of the Naval Staff.

He was promoted to Flag rank in Nov. 2005. As Flag Officer, he has headed the Operations and Project Branches of PN in the capacity of Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Operations) and Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Projects) at Naval Headquarters Islamabad.

In the field, he has been DG Maritime Security Agency and Commander Pakistan Fleet before taking over his present appointment as Commander Logistics, Pakistan Navy. He is recipient of the award of Sitara-e-Imtiaz (Military) and - Chevalier de l order National Due Merit - for rescue of French national in Maldives during Tsunami in December 2004.

Rear Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi SI(M) joined Pakistan Navy in 1971 as Naval Cadet. After completion of initial training he was selected for training at Britannia Royal Naval College Dartmouth in UK. Upon commissioning in June 1981, he was awarded the coveted Sword of Honor.

He has also served as Executive Officer of a Type-21 Frigate. He was selected as the commissioning Commanding Officer of the first ever indigenously built Tripartite Mine Hunter PNS MUJAHID, and has also performed the duties of Commander 21st Mine Warfare Squadron.

From Nov 2001 to Aug 2003 he commanded a Type-21 Destroyer. PNS KHAIBAR. He has also served as Commandant Pakistan Naval Academy. From November 2005 to April 2007 he commended 25th Destroyer Squadron.

His important start appointments include service as Fleet Torpedo and Ant Submarine Officer and Director Naval Warfare and Operational Plans. ACNS(O) an ACNS (Plans) at Naval Headquarters.

He did his specialization in Under water Warfare from Pakistan and Surface Warfare from USA. He is graduate of Royal Australian Naval Staff College and qualified Armed Forces War Course form National Defence University, Islamabad.

Presently, Roar Admiral Abbasi is serving as Chief Inspector (Navy) at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad. He is married and has a son and two daughters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

No intentions to be involved in arms race: PM,2/8/2010 2:17:23 PM

*Prime Minister Gilani announced Rs 50 million fund for the welfare of Pakistan Navy sailors.
*

*No intentions to be involved in arms race: PM*
Updated : Monday February 8 , 2010 1:23:49 PM



KARACHI: Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani has said Pakistan not intends to be involved in an arms race but believes effective defence as guarantee to peace.

The Prime Minister was addressing the ceremony of induction of second F-22 frigate, PNS Shamsheer in Pakistan naval fleet here on Monday.

The warship built in collaboration with China arrived at Karachi Port on Saturday.

Prime Minister Gilani announced Rs 50 million fund for the welfare of Pakistan Navy sailors.

Gilani said Pakistan have no expansionist designs in the region but self reliance in defence sector is necessary for the country. He said Pakistan playing key role for the global peace and stability.

PNS Shamsheer is the second of the series of four ships being constructed for the PN in collaboration with China at the Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard in Shanghai. The third ship is also nearing completion and is expected to be handed over to Pakistan in the third quarter of 2010. The fourth ship is under construction at the Karachi Shipyard under transfer-of-technology arrangements, and will be completed by 2013.

The F-22P frigate is a Sword Class Ship, capable of surviving in a multi-threat environment. The ship is fitted with long-range surface-to-surface and surface-to-air missiles and latest automatic 76mm guns. In a multi-threat environment, the ship is capable of delivering torpedoes and depth charges and also caries Z9EC helicopters. It is also equipped with advance command and control, electronic warfare systems, and a hi-tech air defence system (CIWS). The platform is fitted with long-range surface and air surveillance radars and a long-range SONAR. The frigate is 123 meters long and has a displacement of 3000 tonnes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Three Pak Navy rear admirals promoted*

ISLAMABAD: The Pakistan Navy on Saturday announced that its three rear admirals have been promoted to the rank of vice admirals with immediate effect. &#8220;Rear Admiral Tanveer Faiz SI (M), Rear Admiral Abbas Raza SI (M) and Rear Admiral Tayyab Ali Dogar SI (M) have been promoted to the rank of vice admiral,&#8221; according to an official statement. Vice Admiral Tanveer Faiz was commissioned in Pakistan Navy in June 1975 in the operations branch. As a junior officer, he served onboard various ships. Later, he joined the submarine service. He has held various command and staff appointments Vice Admiral Abbas Raza joined the Pakistan Navy in June 1973. He got commission in the operations branch in 1975 and won the coveted Sword of Honour. He did his staff course from the Royal Navy Staff College, Greenwich, UK. Vice Admiral Tayyab Ali Dogar was commissioned in the operations branch of the Pakistan Navy on 1 June 1976. He did his staff course from Command and Staff College, Dhaka, and earned his masters degree from the National Defence University, Islamabad. His naval career includes the command of two submarines and a submarine squadron. *staff report*


----------



## fatman17

*Naval Chief Admiral Noman Bashir honored in Washington * 

WASHINGTON, March 18 (APP): Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Noman Bashir (Nishan-e-Imtiaz Military) was decorated Thursday with U.S. Legion of Merit award in recognition of his meritorious serivces, visionary leadership and enhancing regional maritime security. 

U.S. Chief of Naval Operations Admiral Gary Roughead decorated Admiral Noman Bashir with the award on behalf of the American President. 

A welcome ceremony was held for the Pakistani Naval Chief at Washington Navy Yard, the Pakistani embassy said. The Pakistani Naval Chief is paying an official visit to the United States.


----------



## ace slasher

Pakistan is going to get $65 milion guided missile frigate on 31 august from USA
acording to geo news


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan to upgrade, strengthen naval fleet*

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan has adopted a comprehensive strategy to increase, upgrade and strengthen its naval fleet in order to effectively face challenges of terrorism, piracy on the high seas and incidents of illegal activities in the sea, according to a press release issued from Malaysia. According to the press release, Pakistan Naval Staff Chief Admiral Noman Bashir made these comments, while talking to reporters on the second day of Defence Services Asia (DSA) 2010 exhibition, held in Kuala Lumpur, from 19th to 21st April. Bashir who is heading the Pakistan delegation to the DSA-2010 said as part of a comprehensive strategy, the Pakistan Navy is in the process of acquiring new ships, increasing its sea surveillance capability, improving and upgrading its submarine operations and strengthening its coastal patrolling capability. Elaborating, he said navy had already acquired two new F-22 frigates from China, the third vessel is to be commissioned in two to three months time, and a fourth one is being built in collaboration with Chinese ship builders at the Karachi shipyard. Bashir said the Pakistan Navy was also re-enforcing naval aviation by acquiring long-range maritime patrol aircrafts. Two US-built aircraft had already been acquired, whereas, two more are scheduled to arrive later. *staff report*


----------



## ANG

ASIAN DEFENCE: Second Pakistani Agosta 90B SSK to be retrofitted with MESMA AIP System from 2011


----------



## ark80

A second Khalid-class (Agosta 90B) submarine of the Pakistan Navy is to be retrofitted with a MESMA (Module d'Energie Sous-Marine Autonome) air independent propulsion (AIP) system from 2011, according to French shipbuilder and systems specialist DCNS.A DCNS spokeswoman told Jane's on 20 April that the MESMA unit would be installed in the 1,760-ton boat during its first long overhaul period in Pakistan.Two of Pakistan's three Khalid-class submarines - PNS Khalid (S 137) and PNS Saad (S 138) - do not yet have AIP, but the spokeswoman was unable to say which of them would receive it.

The unit was completed by DCNS in Cherbourg and transferred on 15 April to a test site at Indres-Nantes, where it will be tested before being shipped to Pakistan.The liquid oxygen MESMA system is installed within a hull plug measuring 6.2 m in diameter and 8.6 m long and weighing 160 tons. It has a power output of 200 kW, quadrupling a submarine's dived performance at 4 kt and allowing it to carry out extended underwater operations of two weeks or more.Pakistan ordered the three Khalid-class boats from France in the early 1990s, with Khalid and Saad entering service in 1999 and 2003. The final boat, PNS Hamza (S 139), was fitted with the MESMA system during its construction at Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works and was commissioned in September 2008.


----------



## ark80




----------



## fatman17

alrady posted - mods pls merge!


----------



## fatman17

*Passing out parade of Pak Marines&#8217; 34th batch held*

KARACHI: The 34th batch of the Pak Marines formally joined regular Pakistan Naval Force on Tuesday upon completion of the 54-week training. The passing out parade was held at the Marines Training Centre, PNS Qasim where Rear Admiral Khawaja Ghazanfar Hussain SI (M), Naval Secretary was the chief guest. Speaking on the occasion, the chief guest said that in Pakistan Navy, the role of Pak Marines has always been vital and exceptional. He said that apart from safeguarding coastal installations, they were also protecting the southeastern borders of the country and providing air defence to important naval installations. staff report


----------



## Faadi

There is one big news about Pakistan Navy that I have recently found a place where one can find event held by Pakistan Navy held on 22-25 Feb. 2009. I hope that visiting such place can recall the memories of that event. So, check it at Navy Defence Show


----------



## pshamim

Indians are furious on Indian forum including Bharat BakBak after the news breaking out that IN has destroyed all documents relating to sinking of Pakistani submarines in 1971. They have always claimed that Indian Navy sank Pakistan Navy submarine "Ghazi" . Truth is now coming out that Indian Navy naver sank the submarine but it sank due to an internal explosion during mining the water off Indian coast.

*Now General Jacob, an Indian hero of 1971 war is claiming that Indians never sank Ghazi*. Read the article below to learn what the truth is.


*The truth behind the Navy's 'sinking' of Ghazi *
2010-05-25 19:09:29
Last Updated: 2010-05-26 10:24:29 


Lt General JFR Jacob, (retd), hero of the 1971 India Pakistan war, explains why the Indian Navy destroyed documents related to the sinking of the Pakistani submarine, PNS Ghazi. 

Earlier this month, there were reports that all documents connected with the sinking of the Pakistani submarine PNS Ghazi during the 1971 war had been destroyed by the Indian Navy.

It is not difficult to conjecture the reasons why.

Back in November 1971, our signal intercept units had been monitoring the movements of the Ghazi on her entering the Bay of Bengal. The last intercept we got from the Ghazi was on 27 November. We had been passing on all intercepts to the Navy.

PNS Ghazi blew up due to an internal explosion while laying mines off the port of Vishakapatnam, probably at the end of November or the beginning of December 1971.

On December 3, I received a call from Vice Admiral Krishnan, Commander of the Eastern Naval Command, who said that fishermen had found some floating wreckage, and that he had gone to the site where the wreckage was found.

Among the debris was a lifebelt with 'Diablo' printed on it. Diablo was the name of the United States Navy submarine that was transferred to the Pakistan Navy and renamed Ghazi.

Krishnan said he had no doubt that the wreckage was that of the Ghazi and that the sinking of the Ghazi was an act of God. He stated that the Navy was unaware that the Ghazi had sunk. He had rewarded the fishermen who had found the wreckage. I told him that there was no threat now to the aircraft carrier INS Vikrant, which had been the prime target of the Ghazi.

*On the morning of December 4, Krishnan again called me, asking if I had sent a report on the Ghazi. I replied in the negative, saying that as it was a naval matter, I had presumed that he had done so. He seemed relieved and told me that I should forget our conversation of the previous day and that he was in discussions with the Navy chief, Admiral SM Nanda, in Delhi*.

*On December 9, the Navy announced that they had sunk the Ghazi on December 4, after the start of the war. Later, officers were decorated for their role and the offensive action of their ships in the sinking of the Ghazi.*

*After the war, however, teams of divers confirmed that it was an internal explosion that sank the Ghazi. The log of the Ghazi was recovered and the last entry as far as I can recall was on November 29, 1971. Sadly, that too has been destroyed. *

The Navy had earlier decided to change the date of Navy Day to December 4, the day they had proclaimed that they had sunk the Ghazi.

*But I had spoken to the press regarding the sinking of the Ghazi and later published my conversations with Vice Admiral Krishnan in my book 'Surrender at Dacca' in 1997. The Navy then realised that they could no longer maintain their claims to have sunk the Ghazi on December 4.*

The Navy then went on to state that December 4, the new date for Navy Day, marked the start of the war. For the record, the war started on December 3 at 1800 hours, when Pakistan bombed our airfields.

As the old saying goes, truth is the first casualty in war. 

*General JFR Jacob played a critical role in the 1971 India Pakistan war as the Eastern Command Chief*. 

http://sify.com/news/the-truth-behin...ztj3bhjeh.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MZUBAIR

pshamim said:


> Indians are furious on Indian forum including Bharat BakBak after the news breaking out that IN has destroyed all documents relating to sinking of Pakistani submarines in 1971. They have always claimed that Indian Navy sank Pakistan Navy submarine "Ghazi" . Truth is now coming out that Indian Navy naver sank the submarine but it sank due to an internal explosion during mining the water off Indian coast.
> 
> *Now General Jacob, an Indian hero of 1971 war is claiming that Indians never sank Ghazi*. Read the article below to learn what the truth is.
> 
> 
> *The truth behind the Navy's 'sinking' of Ghazi *
> 2010-05-25 19:09:29
> Last Updated: 2010-05-26 10:24:29
> 
> 
> Lt General JFR Jacob, (retd), hero of the 1971 India Pakistan war, explains why the Indian Navy destroyed documents related to the sinking of the Pakistani submarine, PNS Ghazi.
> 
> Earlier this month, there were reports that all documents connected with the sinking of the Pakistani submarine PNS Ghazi during the 1971 war had been destroyed by the Indian Navy.
> 
> It is not difficult to conjecture the reasons why.
> 
> Back in November 1971, our signal intercept units had been monitoring the movements of the Ghazi on her entering the Bay of Bengal. The last intercept we got from the Ghazi was on 27 November. We had been passing on all intercepts to the Navy.
> 
> PNS Ghazi blew up due to an internal explosion while laying mines off the port of Vishakapatnam, probably at the end of November or the beginning of December 1971.
> 
> On December 3, I received a call from Vice Admiral Krishnan, Commander of the Eastern Naval Command, who said that fishermen had found some floating wreckage, and that he had gone to the site where the wreckage was found.
> 
> Among the debris was a lifebelt with 'Diablo' printed on it. Diablo was the name of the United States Navy submarine that was transferred to the Pakistan Navy and renamed Ghazi.
> 
> Krishnan said he had no doubt that the wreckage was that of the Ghazi and that the sinking of the Ghazi was an act of God. He stated that the Navy was unaware that the Ghazi had sunk. He had rewarded the fishermen who had found the wreckage. I told him that there was no threat now to the aircraft carrier INS Vikrant, which had been the prime target of the Ghazi.
> 
> *On the morning of December 4, Krishnan again called me, asking if I had sent a report on the Ghazi. I replied in the negative, saying that as it was a naval matter, I had presumed that he had done so. He seemed relieved and told me that I should forget our conversation of the previous day and that he was in discussions with the Navy chief, Admiral SM Nanda, in Delhi*.
> 
> *On December 9, the Navy announced that they had sunk the Ghazi on December 4, after the start of the war. Later, officers were decorated for their role and the offensive action of their ships in the sinking of the Ghazi.*
> 
> *After the war, however, teams of divers confirmed that it was an internal explosion that sank the Ghazi. The log of the Ghazi was recovered and the last entry as far as I can recall was on November 29, 1971. Sadly, that too has been destroyed. *
> 
> The Navy had earlier decided to change the date of Navy Day to December 4, the day they had proclaimed that they had sunk the Ghazi.
> 
> *But I had spoken to the press regarding the sinking of the Ghazi and later published my conversations with Vice Admiral Krishnan in my book 'Surrender at Dacca' in 1997. The Navy then realised that they could no longer maintain their claims to have sunk the Ghazi on December 4.*
> 
> The Navy then went on to state that December 4, the new date for Navy Day, marked the start of the war. For the record, the war started on December 3 at 1800 hours, when Pakistan bombed our airfields.
> 
> As the old saying goes, truth is the first casualty in war.
> 
> *General JFR Jacob played a critical role in the 1971 India Pakistan war as the Eastern Command Chief*.
> 
> http://sify.com/news/the-truth-behin...ztj3bhjeh.html



Atlast truth came out.............

Not only that Indian Security forces accepted their how they faced serious damage in Kargil and 65 war.


----------



## Faadi

Well, truth comes out one day no matter how much one may want to hide it. I think that Indian Army will also have to dispose off the documents regarding 1965 and Kargil war.


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan warship docks in UAE for goodwill visit*

Personnel will visit naval training institutes.

Staff Report
September 19, 2010

Abu Dhabi: A Pakistan naval ship PNS Khaibar will arrive today at Port Rashid in Dubai for a goodwill visit until Thursday.

The ship commanded by Captain Ovais Bilgrami will conduct a joint naval exercise with the UAE naval force, Air Commodore Elyas Sultan, Defence Attach&#233; at the Pakistani Embassy in Abu Dhabi told Gulf News.

He said the ship has a very important role in Pakistan's naval force as it gives training to personnel.

During the stay, Captain Bilgrami and his team will visit various operational and training institutes of the UAE Navy in Dubai.

Strengthen relations

The goodwill visit of PNS Khaibar will be important in further development and strengthening of the historical and friendly relations between Pakistan and the UAE, the attach&#233; said.

The defence attach&#233; is hosting a reception onboard the naval ship Khaibar at Port Rashid on Wednesday for invited guests.


----------



## fatman17

*147 PN Engineering College graduates awarded BE degrees*

KARACHI: A total of 147 graduates were awarded Bachelors of Engineering (BE) degrees at the 22nd convocation of Pakistan Navy Engineering College, a constituent college of National University of Sciences and Technology (NUST), held at Bahria Auditorium here Friday. Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Noman Bashir awarded degrees and medals to the students. The graduating batch comprises 84 Pakistani and one Saudi naval officers, and 62 NUST civilian students. Out of these students, 55 were awarded degrees in Mechanical Engineering, 14 in Electrical and 78 in Electronic Engineering. *ppi*


----------



## fatman17

*BUSINESS PERISCOPE: Pakistan wins int&#8217;l maritime training award*

KARACHI: The Maritime Training Institute, Karachi of &#8220;M&#8221; International Group has won the prestigious Lloyd&#8217;s List Middle East and Indian Sub-Continental awards. The awards event was held in Dubai, UAE recently, which was marked by awards&#8217; winners and largely attended by shipping and maritime fraternity numbers of entries were received in the category of &#8220;The Training and Crewing Award&#8221;. The judging panel short-listed four entries which were Emarat Maritime, UAE, GAC Group, UAE, Maritime Training Institute, Pakistan and Varun Shipping Company India. *staff report*.


----------



## fatman17

*Naval chief visits forward operating bases *

KARACHI: Chief of Naval Staff Vice-Admiral Asif Sandila visited the forward operating bases in the areas of Sir Creek, Shah Bunder and Chur Jamali on Tuesday. 

He was given a detailed briefing on the issues related to the areas and the navy&#8217;s operational capabilities.

He also met with the officers and troops deputed in these areas and paid a visit to Sujawal to inaugurate the second phase of the Naval Model Village for the flood survivors. 

On the occasion, Marines commander gave a detailed account of the rehabilitation plan, saying that 40 houses would be constructed for the homeless families in the second phase. He apprised the audience that construction of phase-II would be completed within six to eight weeks.

Later, the vice-admiral visited the houses built during the first phase. He also interacted with the displaced families and shared their problems. He assured them of Pakistan Navy&#8217;s continued support until their complete rehabilitation takes place. He said the land for the model village had been bought by the navy with their own resources and its ownership would be transferred to the flood survivors after construction work is completed. *staff report*


----------



## monitor

Pakistan wants peace with honour, dignity: Qamar 


KARACHI (January 04, 2011) : The geo-political situation has undergone radical changes especially over the past few years. Pakistan today stands committed in the war against terrorism alongside the international community. "We want peace with all our neighbours but peace with honour and dignity", stated Air Chief Marshall Rao Qamar Suleman. He was addressing the 94th officers commissioning parade held at Pakistan Naval Academy (PNA) on Monday, said a press release on Monday.

The air chief said that our desire for peace must not be construed as a sign of weakness. In fact, it is reflective of our confidence to effectively safeguard our national sovereignty and territorial integrity. Aggression of any kind from any side would be met with full force by the Armed Forces of Pakistan, he added.

He commended participation of Pakistan Navy in Coalition Maritime Campaign Plan (CMCP). He said that the opportunity to command Combined Task Force-150 four times by PN is a testimony of their professional excellence. Suleman added that Pakistan Navy has been entrusted with the onerous command of Combined Task Force 151 in the Gulf of Aden and Somali Basin to deter and disrupt piracy for the benefit of all nations.

Appreciating a good proportion of female cadets on the parade ground, he said that it is heartening to see that females are also being trained at the Naval Academy. This reflects Quaid's vision to provide women with an equal instrumental role to play in defence and development of our country. In his address, Commandant Pakistan Naval Academy, Commodore Ayaz Ahmed Nasir highlighted the salient features of officers training. He apprised that a total of 61 officers are passing out after a rigorous training. He further said PNA is privileged to train cadets from the brotherly countries of Kazakhstan, Maldives, Palestine, Saudi Arabia, Sudan and Turkmenistan.

Earlier, on his arrival, the chief guest was received by Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Noman Bashir. Thereafter, Air Chief inspected platoons of the newly commissioned officers and reviewed parade. He also awarded prizes to the winners. Midshipmen Muhammad Bilal Asif was given the Sword of Honour for his best performance. Academy's Dirk went to Midshipmen Owais Ahmed Khan while Lieutenant Shahab Hussain while Cadet Zeeshan Javed clinched Quaid-e-Azam and Chairman Joint Chief of Staff Gold Medal respectively. Main Top Squadron was the recipient of Proficiency Banner. After a splendid march past, oath-taking ceremony was held. At the conclusion of the programme, the newly commissioned officers were presented salute by two Z9EC helicopters and a frigate class ship, which sailed in front of the academy. The ceremony was attended by a large number of senior officials from all three services, foreign diplomats and parents of cadets.

Copyright Associated Press of Pakistan, 2011


----------



## monitor

Coalition Maritime exercises made stronger PN: Naval Chief

Pakistan Navy&#8217;s participation in Coalition Maritime Campaign Plan has strengthened relations with modern navies, said Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Noman Bashir here on Tuesday. &#8220;Participation of PN in multinational exercises and Counter Piracy Deployment has not only helped strengthen relations with modern navies but also added much to our professional acumen&#8221;, he said while addressing the Annual Efficiency Competition Parade of Pakistan Navy at the PN Dockyard.The Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Noman Bashir, was the chief guest on the occasion.&#8220;Coalition Maritime Campaign Plan and CTF-151 is a step towards regional and global security&#8221;, he added.The Naval Chief emphasized that defence of the sea frontiers and maritime interest remains our prime responsibility, which will be ensured at all costs. The Naval Chief said that Pakistan is committed to root out terrorism from the country.

Earlier, Commander Pakistan Fleet Vice Admiral Abbas Raza while giving a detailed account of fleet activities, apprised that during 2010, PN ships conducted exercises with various navies including France, USA, UK, Indonesia, Brunei and Malaysia.

http://www.nation.com.pk/pakistan-ne...PN-Naval-Chief


----------



## fatman17

*Passing out parade of Navy sailors held *

Staff Report 

KARACHI: Batch of 306 Sailors of Pakistan Navy graduated Saturday at sailors training establishment PNS Himalaya, Manora. General Manager (Operations) Karachi Port Trust Rear Admiral Azhar Hayat was the Chief Guest at the passing out parade.

These sailors have formally joined Pakistan Naval Force upon completion of 17 weeks rigorous training which includes combat training, sea survival and technical training.

Addressing the ceremony, the Rear Admiral Azhar Hayat said that the country is passing through a critical phase. Security situation in northern areas and recent floods has resulted in financial and economic crunch. He said that Pakistan Navy stands committed to fulfill all the responsibilities and roles assigned to it. Apart from discharging the sacred duty of guarding the sea frontiers, PN is also making all out efforts for rehabilitation of the flood victims. 

The chief guest further said that rapidly changing technology has made the naval warfare scenario much more complex than ever before. Pakistan Navy has, therefore, always focused on acquiring latest technology. He hoped that passing out sailors would devote themselves to learn best usage of the military hardware to prove there mettle in times of need. Admiral Azhar urged the passing out sailors that besides improving upon their professional capabilities, they should also inculcate in them the traits of a good citizen and contribute towards developing a society where justice, tolerance, enlightenment and brotherhood are supreme. He also extended his felicitations to passing out sailors. Earlier, Commanding Officer PNS Himalaya highlighted the salient features of sailors training. He apprised the audience that latest techniques have been adopted wherein sailors are subjected to high tech training environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed muhammad ali shah

nice...... i am proud to be part of that


----------



## alimobin memon

mirage v's in inventory are good against sea harrier am i right rite now our naval air arm has 25 mirages aren't they against sea harrier in ins vikrant
lets put mig29k at a side cuz they aren't inducted yet for a while im just asking a question!!


----------



## Abingdonboy

Does anyone know if the PN has any plans to induct the P-8 as it is the replacment of the P-3 and is MUCH more advanced and built from the ground up with lessons learned of the weaknesses of the P-3:
[video=metacafe;1556214/p8_posiedon_replaces_p3_orion/]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1556214/p8_posiedon_replaces_p3_orion/[/video]


----------



## SQ8

Abingdonboy said:


> Does anyone know if the PN has any plans to induct the P-8 as it is the replacment of the P-3 and is MUCH more advanced and built from the ground up with lessons learned of the weaknesses of the P-3:
> [video=metacafe;1556214/p8_posiedon_replaces_p3_orion/]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1556214/p8_posiedon_replaces_p3_orion/[/video]


 
Somehow I understand the underlying message in this post..

But no.. our orions have been upgraded to the US Navy's Block III configuration.
In terms of force requirements it meets threat projection well into the 2025's.


----------



## khurasaan1

I guess US already got their first batch of P-8 in 2009...


----------



## Abingdonboy

Santro said:


> *Somehow I understand the underlying message in this post..*
> 
> But no.. our orions have been upgraded to the US Navy's Block III configuration.
> In terms of force requirements it meets threat projection well into the 2025's.


 
^^^ care to elaborate??


----------



## khurasaan1

syed muhammad ali shah said:


> nice...... i am proud to be part of that


 
Okay..bro.! Congrats.! and have great Trip...


----------



## monitor

Karachi Shipyard eying revival and bags new projects


The News reported that Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works Limited aims to get back on its feet with scores of new projects including a first ever warship frigate and plans to bag global contracts also.

Mr Nasir Iqbal Akbar MD of KSEW said that During the last 5 years, the Karachi Shipyard has been revamped with modern machinery, technology and infrastructure. We are now fully capable to handle shipbuilding projects of the entire maritime sector of Pakistan including Karachi Port Trust.

Dilating on the nature of warship frigate for Pakistan Navy that is currently in the making Mr Akbar called it the first complex warship vessel ever built by the Karachi Shipyard. It will take four years to build and is likely to come out in June this year. This is besides three vessels that are being built for the KPT.

He said that the government-owned ship building and repairing company is also working on a mega project of Ship Lift and Transfer System with 13 stations which will cost PKR 6 billion. This will completely change our portfolio by augmenting the capacity The project is part of the Public Sector Development Program which aims to generate up to 4,000 jobs.

Mr Akbar said that a Korean company has been awarded the tender to construct the stations and funds are likely to be approved soon. With this development, the KSEW will be able to handle 13 big vessels at a time. Some of the other ongoing projects, he said, are Small Tanker Cum Utility Ship project, F22P Frigate Project, Fast Attack Craft Project, Pusher Tug and Dredge Tender Project and Dump Barges Project. After a decade of losses, Karachi Shipyard has been making profits for three years in a row, which were eaten up by the debts accumulated over the years.

He said that the company will work on a fleet oil tanker, Hover Crafts, 12 tonne BP Pusher tugs and 35 tonne BP Tug for Pakistan Navy. For the KPT it will prepare pilot boats, SP Hopper barges and fresh water barge besides maritime portal vessels, patrol and surveillance boats and a dredger for the government of Balochistan.

Mr Akbar said that the KSEW is working to take international orders as well. It repaired a Yemeni flagship and Bahrain coast guard ships and the company hopes to get a big order of 12 coast guard ships from Bahrain. The company is also hopeful of getting the repair job of Chashma Barrage gates which were recently inspected by a Shipyard team.

He said that the revival of the KSEW will benefit industries like, steel, copper, wood, plastic etc. All kind of materials is used in a vessel. The need to streamline the maritime policy for meeting the local requirement of different kinds of vessels at ports. KSEW was established in mid fifties at West Wharf Karachi over an area of 29 hectares.

(Sourced from The News International: Latest, Breaking, Pakistan, Sports & Video News)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Tuesday, May 10, 2011

*CPMIEC at the IDEF'11* 

The only "surprise" from this show is that the Chinese Precision Machinery Import-Export Company (CPMIEC) is now offering the HQ-16 VLS SAM for export with a designation of LY-80. The navalized HQ-16 system is currently serving on-board the PLAN Type 054A FFG.


After all those years, they are still hawking the old LY-60 SAM (The Pakistan Navy is the only known export success)


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan&#8217;s PNS Alamgir on goodwill visit to Sultanate * 

Times News Service
Sat Aug 06 2011





Naval frigate: PNS Alamgir is named after Emperor Aurangzeb Alamgir, who was the sixth ruler of great Mughal empire.

MUSCAT: Pakistan Navy ship Alamgir will be paying a goodwill visit to the Sultanate from today. Captain Naveed Ashraf is the commanding officer of the ship, a Press release issued by the Pakistan Embassy said. 

PNS Alamgir is named after the Aurangzeb Alamgir, who was the sixth ruler of great Mughal empire. He was born on November 3, 1618. Alamgir was a fierce warrior who fiercely protected his territories and retained the throne for almost 50 years. He spread the boundaries of the Mughal empire to the entire Indian sub-continent as no one had the power or strength to stand against him. 

He died on March 3, 1707. 
Captain Naveed Ashraf joined Pakistan Navy as a cadet in 1986. After passing six months in the Naval Academy he was selected for training in Germany. He completed his basic training from German Naval Academy in 1990. He specialised in anti-submarine warfare from Pakistan as well as from France. He is a graduate of PN War College and has trained US Navy Staff Course from Rhodes Island in year 2003. 

The Captain&#8217;s ashore assignments include Principal Secretary to Vice Chief of the Naval Staff, Instructor and Squadron Commander in Pakistan Naval Academy, Fleet Operations Officer, Director in Plans Division at Naval Headquarters and Staff Officer (Underwater Warfare) at HQs Flag Officer Sea Training. 

Captain Naveed has been awarded Tamgha-e-Imtiaz (Military) due to this meritorious service in the Pakistan Navy as well as Tamgha-e-Basalat for acts of bravery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

fatman17 said:


> *Pakistan&#8217;s PNS Alamgir on goodwill visit to Sultanate *
> 
> Times News Service
> Sat Aug 06 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naval frigate: PNS Alamgir is named after Emperor Aurangzeb Alamgir, who was the sixth ruler of great Mughal empire.
> 
> MUSCAT: Pakistan Navy ship Alamgir will be paying a goodwill visit to the Sultanate from today. Captain Naveed Ashraf is the commanding officer of the ship, a Press release issued by the Pakistan Embassy said.
> 
> PNS Alamgir is named after the Aurangzeb Alamgir, who was the sixth ruler of great Mughal empire. He was born on November 3, 1618. Alamgir was a fierce warrior who fiercely protected his territories and retained the throne for almost 50 years. He spread the boundaries of the Mughal empire to the entire Indian sub-continent as no one had the power or strength to stand against him.
> 
> He died on March 3, 1707.
> Captain Naveed Ashraf joined Pakistan Navy as a cadet in 1986. After passing six months in the Naval Academy he was selected for training in Germany. He completed his basic training from German Naval Academy in 1990. He specialised in anti-submarine warfare from Pakistan as well as from France. He is a graduate of PN War College and has trained US Navy Staff Course from Rhodes Island in year 2003.
> 
> The Captain&#8217;s ashore assignments include Principal Secretary to Vice Chief of the Naval Staff, Instructor and Squadron Commander in Pakistan Naval Academy, Fleet Operations Officer, Director in Plans Division at Naval Headquarters and Staff Officer (Underwater Warfare) at HQs Flag Officer Sea Training.
> 
> Captain Naveed has been awarded Tamgha-e-Imtiaz (Military) due to this meritorious service in the Pakistan Navy as well as Tamgha-e-Basalat for acts of bravery.


 
Until when will it be in port??,,,,i will visit her!,,,hopefully!


----------



## fatman17

if anyone is interested in pdf file of PN aviation update pls PM me your e-mail

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*HMAS Toowoomba & PNS Alamgir Took Part in an Exercise in Gulf of Oman *




Members of HMAS Toowoomba and the Pakistan Navy&#8217;s PNS Alamgir swapped duties for a day during a recent exercise in the Gulf of Oman region of the Middle East.


Between 17 and 18 August 2011, naval personnel from the two countries showcased their mariner skills and interoperability.


The Commanding Officer of HMAS Toowoomba, Commander Andrew Quinn said the opportunity to &#8220;cross-deck&#8221; allowed two Royal Australian Navy (RAN) Officers and three Petty Officers each day to experience the battle space on PNS Alamgir while reciprocal Pakistan Navy ranks had a similar opportunity on Toowoomba.


&#8220;Given the vast patrol areas that Coalition warships operate within the Middle East it is a rare opportunity that tasked warships can actively exercise and demonstrate capability with other coalition partners,&#8221; Commander Quinn said.


&#8220;Despite the cultural differences, the experience highlighted the number of similarities faced by nations whilst conducting operations within the Middle East.&#8221;


Representatives with specialisations in Warfare, Marine Engineering, Communications and Supply were provided comprehensive tours of respective ships while also being able to view helicopter operations, boarding exercises and Officer of the Watch manoeuvres.


&#8220;The serials highlighted that there is considerable good-will amongst the coalition of nations that are working to counter piracy and terrorism in the region. The two days of combined operations was also testament to the adaptability and willingness of coalition forces to share their knowledge.


&#8220;The exercise highlighted the welcoming nature of our partners and the focus we all have on the mission at hand irrespective of cultural differences and beliefs.


&#8220;For personnel not physically visiting the respective ships the benefits of operating in close proximity to each other fostered the interaction of systems, procedures and the opportunity to conduct serials in line of sight.


HMAS Toowoomba is presently deployed in support of Operation SLIPPER in the Middle East Area of Operations (MEAO) assigned to Combined Maritime Forces and will continue its patrol until mid October after which it will return to Australia.


----------



## fatman17

*PN establishes hospital facility at Ormara*


Staff Report 

KARACHI: The first-ever hospital facility established under the auspices of Pakistan Navy (PN) was inaugurated on Monday at the remote coastal city of Ormara. Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Noman Bashir was the chief guest.

The hospital named as &#8216;Darman Jah&#8217; meaning place of cure and healing in Balochi is an extension of Pakistan Navy&#8217;s sustained efforts towards uplift and development of Balochistan. 

Recruitment of the hospital&#8217;s female paramedics staff from the local area and subsequent training at PN Hospital SHIFA at Karachi is testimony to pursuance of this policy. The hospital, apart from catering the naval personnel, would also be offered to the local populace.

PN Hospital Darman Jah is a full-scale medical facility housing trauma care, operation theatre, labour room, pathology, radio diagnostic centre and dental treatment. The hospital is equipped with latest state of the art equipment and machinery. 

Addressing the occasion, Admiral Noman Bashir expressed his satisfaction over the role of PN in nation building and social uplift of the people of Pakistan in general and coastal areas in particular. Be it floods, earthquake or any other catastrophe, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*PN evacuates 11,000 flood victims in Sindh*

Staff Report

KARACHI: Pakistan Navy (PN) rescue teams have evacuated 11,000 victims and provided medical treatment to more than 7,000 people during the ongoing rescue and relief operation in the flood-hit areas of Sindh. 
Special teams of Naval commandos have been dispatched to Hyderabad and Benazirabad areas. PN helicopters, Zulu boats and hovercrafts are actively participating in the relief and rescue activities, a statement said on Wednesday. To further augment the rescue operation, the coordination cell has been established at Headquarters Commander Karachi. Reserved rescue and medical teams have also been set standby in view of deteriorating weather conditions.
During last 24-hour, 2,157 stranded people were evacuated to safer places from Tarai, Pangrio, Jhudo, Khoski and Sanghar whereas 1,162 victims were provided with medical treatment. Mobile medical teams also provided treatment to 360 persons in Badin district.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

fatman17 said:


> *HMAS Toowoomba & PNS Alamgir Took Part in an Exercise in Gulf of Oman *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Members of HMAS Toowoomba and the Pakistan Navys PNS Alamgir swapped duties for a day during a recent exercise in the Gulf of Oman region of the Middle East.
> 
> 
> Between 17 and 18 August 2011, naval personnel from the two countries showcased their mariner skills and interoperability.
> 
> 
> The Commanding Officer of HMAS Toowoomba, Commander Andrew Quinn said the opportunity to cross-deck allowed two Royal Australian Navy (RAN) Officers and three Petty Officers each day to experience the battle space on PNS Alamgir while reciprocal Pakistan Navy ranks had a similar opportunity on Toowoomba.
> 
> 
> Given the vast patrol areas that Coalition warships operate within the Middle East it is a rare opportunity that tasked warships can actively exercise and demonstrate capability with other coalition partners, Commander Quinn said.
> 
> 
> Despite the cultural differences, the experience highlighted the number of similarities faced by nations whilst conducting operations within the Middle East.
> 
> 
> Representatives with specialisations in Warfare, Marine Engineering, Communications and Supply were provided comprehensive tours of respective ships while also being able to view helicopter operations, boarding exercises and Officer of the Watch manoeuvres.
> 
> 
> The serials highlighted that there is considerable good-will amongst the coalition of nations that are working to counter piracy and terrorism in the region. The two days of combined operations was also testament to the adaptability and willingness of coalition forces to share their knowledge.
> 
> 
> The exercise highlighted the welcoming nature of our partners and the focus we all have on the mission at hand irrespective of cultural differences and beliefs.
> 
> 
> For personnel not physically visiting the respective ships the benefits of operating in close proximity to each other fostered the interaction of systems, procedures and the opportunity to conduct serials in line of sight.
> 
> 
> HMAS Toowoomba is presently deployed in support of Operation SLIPPER in the Middle East Area of Operations (MEAO) assigned to Combined Maritime Forces and will continue its patrol until mid October after which it will return to Australia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Somewhat disappointed by the current weapons fit: I didn't expext Mk13 launchers/SM1/Harpoon but not even Phalanx ... baaaaah. Ok, let's be positive... she'll get weapon systems taken off anny retiring Type 21. In addition....? Wouldn't mind simply seeing a pair of Chinese FL2000N, and a couple of SSM.


----------



## Penguin

Somewhat disappointed by the current weapons fit: I didn't expext Mk13 launchers/SM1/Harpoon but not even Phalanx ... baaaaah. Ok, let's be positive... she'll get weapon systems taken off anny retiring Type 21. In addition....? Wouldn't mind simply seeing a pair of Chinese FL2000N, and a couple of SSM.


----------



## TOPGUN

Penguin said:


> Somewhat disappointed by the current weapons fit: I didn't expext Mk13 launchers/SM1/Harpoon but not even Phalanx ... baaaaah. Ok, let's be positive... she'll get weapon systems taken off anny retiring Type 21. In addition....? Wouldn't mind simply seeing a pair of Chinese FL2000N, and a couple of SSM.



I know right what the hell... anyhow do we even know if their are any wepons on board and if so then what are they? thx.


----------



## Donatello

Will they stop steaming this piece of metal around and actually put some weapons on it?


----------



## Cool_Soldier

PN260 is a great gift(without weapons) from US to its Ally.....But hopefully we will make this from scratch to quality by putting something on it.(Insha Allah)


----------



## unicorn

*4 names forwarded for new naval chief*
Published: September 28, 2011

ISLAMABAD - The Ministry of Defence has sent the names of four vice admirals to the Presidency for the appointment of new naval chief.

The four vice admirals include Asif Sandela, Tanveer Faiz, Abbas Raza and Tayyab Ali Dogar. Vice Admiral Asif Sandela is Chief of the Staff, Admiral Tanvir Faiz is the Principal Staff Officer, Vice Admiral Abbas Raza is Commander Pak Fleet. Vice Admiral Asif Sandela is the senior most, Tanveer Faiz is the second senior-most vice admiral while Vice Admiral Abbas Raza is the third in the seniority list but he is likely to become naval chief. Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Noman Bashir is retiring on October 7, 2011.

4 names forwarded for new naval chief | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan Naval Ship SAIF on a Good Will Visit to Srilanka*


South Asian News Agency (SANA) &#8901; November 25, 2011 &#8901; 


Colombo(SANA)Pakistan Navy Ship SAIF is on her Goodwill visit to Sri Lanka from 26 &#8211; 29 Nov, as both Pakistan and Sri Lanka enjoy warm diplomatic and strong military ties. As part of goodwill, Pakistan Navy ships frequently pay port visits to Sri Lanka. These visits further strengthen the existing strong relationship between Sri Lanka and Pakistan. Such interactions also demonstrate both navies resolve to contribute towards achieving a more secure and conducive maritime environment which is essential for the regional peace, prosperity and harmony.

Pakistan Navy Ship SAIF is the third ship of SWORD class F22P Frigates, which has been built in China and commissioned on 15 Sep 2010. SAIF, being the front line ship of Pakistan Navy, is equipped with state-of-the-art weapons, sensors and machinery, making it capable of undertaking all kinds of maritime operations at sea during war and peace.

In pursuit of promoting bilateral relations Pakistan Navy provides a number of training courses for Sri Lankan Navy personnel. In order to further enhance the potential for sharing of military knowledge and expertise, particularly in the face of emerging terrorist threat, both the countries share their experience. To enhance the interoperability, Pakistan Navy Ship SAIF will conduct a Passage Exercise with the Sri Lankan Navy, upon conclusion of the port visit.

Pakistan Navy Ship SAIF will also be visiting Malaysia and Maldives after conclusion of its visit in Srilanka as a part of its visit to the other friendly regional Countries.

Sri Lanka is an important regional country and Pakistan Navy regards cooperation with SLN (Sri Lankan Navy) as of paramount importance. Since independence, Sri Lanka and Pakistan have consistently maintained close, cordial and mutually supportive relations especially in the field of defense. Both nations have assisted each other during testing times in their history.
Pakistan and Sri Lanka have comprehensive and mutually beneficial training collaboration for Army, Navy and Air Force. Over a period of time, a strong bond of commitment and mutual understanding has been reached between both the friendly armed forces. In future too, both the brotherly countries are expected to work more closely in the field of defence to boost peace efforts in the region.

Pakistan and Sri Lanka being located in the South Asian region and being members of various regional and international bodies like UN, commonwealth, NAM and SAARC are mutually important for each others. The relationship between Pakistan and Srilanka is based on mutual trust and commonality of interest in maintaining regional peace, security and stability. Pakistan has always supported the unity, territorial integrity and sovereignty of Sri Lanka. Both countries have shared common perceptions on almost all regional and international issue and are working together on all these forums for shared values and interests.


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan Naval Ship &#8220;Saif&#8221; arrives at the Port of Colombo*


Pakistan Naval Ship &#8220;Saif&#8221; (FFG-253) arrived at the Port of Colombo on 26th November 2011 on a goodwill visit. The ship was ceremonially welcomed by the Sri Lanka Navy in accordance with naval traditions on her arrival. The ship&#8217;s Commanding Officer Captain Muhammad Zubair Shafique called on Director General Naval Operations Rear Admiral Jayantha Perera at the Naval Headquarters. He was accompanied by Pakistan Defence Adviser in Sri Lanka Colonel Sheharyar Parvez Butt. 

PNS Saif is a SWORD class frigate with a Z9EC &#8211; 20 helicopter, onboard dedicated for ship borne operations. The ship, equipped with the state of the art weapons, sensors and machinery, is the front line ship and potent platform of the Pakistan Navy. It is 123 meters in length and has a displacement of 2688 tons. The ship&#8217;s complement consists of 251 naval personnel which includes 29 officers and 222 sailors. 

The ship is en route from the Port of Karachchi in Pakistan to participate in the Langkavi International Maritime and Aerospace Exhibition 2011 (LIMA &#8211; 11) held in Malaysia from 06th to 10th December.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cool_Soldier



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PiyaraPakistan

Dear All,

Yesterday on Geo tv i heard about PN's ASW test in arabian sea but i didnt find it, pl confirm this news.


----------



## MJaa

Pakistan Navy To Have A Balanced Naval Fleet ~ Pakistan Military Review


----------



## fatman17

*70 midshipmen commissioned in PN* 

Tuesday, January 03, 2012 


Karachi 

As many as 70 midshipmen and 27 short service commission officers including five female cadets were commissioned into the Pakistan Navy (PN) at the passing-out parade held at the Pakistan Naval Academy here on Monday. 

Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC) General Khalid Shamim Wyyne was chief guest at the ceremony. The passing-out cadets included eight from foreign navies. 

Addressing the smartly turned-out parade, the chief guest congratulated all the newly-commissioned officers on the successful completion of their basic naval training. 

The CJCSC said that it was an era of persistent conflict and it was expected that the adversaries of the country would seek to frustrate the peaceful living of the nation. 

&#8220;Pakistan is a peace-loving country however, our desire for a peaceful settlement of issues must not be misconstrued as our weakness. 

Our armed forces and a vibrant Pakistani nation are fully capable to safeguard every inch of the ideological and territorial sovereignty of our beloved motherland and we will give a befitting response to any unprovoked attack of blatant aggression by our adversary,&#8221; said the chief guest. In the end, the chief guest awarded prizes to the winners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SEAL

2012 Navy calender is boring, no action only one small pic of SSG-N.


----------



## killerx

what about the JF17 naval version for pk navy


----------



## aviator006

*SHAMSI AIR BASE*

Should PN go for Shamsi Air Base?


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistani naval frigate visits Dubai*

Fareed Rahman 
Jan 7, 2012 

A naval officer comes aboard the PNS Khaibar at a reception organised by the Pakistan Embassy on behalf of the ship&#8217;s commanding officers at Port Rashid in Dubai on Thursday. 


DUBAI // The captain of a Pakistani warship that is visiting Dubai has praised the relationship between his country's navy and that of the UAE.

"There is a continued cooperation between the countries in the defence field and it is getting stronger every day," Alam Afzal said aboard the frigate PNS Khaibar on Thursday night. "We are undertaking naval exercises on a regular basis to strengthen the relationship. There is a lot of interaction from both the sides and we are working together."

PNS Khaibar, which patrols the Indian Ocean on antipiracy missions, was in Dubai's Port Rashid as part of a reception organised by the Embassy of Pakistan. Ibrahim Salem Mohammed Al Musharrakh, the Commander of the UAE Naval Forces, was also present along with other dignitaries and naval officers.

The ship helped thwart a piracy attack on a Sri Lankan dhow in April, 2010.
The dhow was carrying cargo from Aden to Mogadishu and came under fire from a pirates' skiff near the Yemeni port of Aden.
On receiving the call for assistance, the PNS Khaibar manoeuvred and challenged the skiff, preventing the attack from taking place.

According to the Pakistani navy's website, PNS Khaibar derives its name from a battle in 629 during which the seemingly impregnable fortress of Khaibar was overcome by Muslim forces led by Hazrat Ali. PNS Khaibar is the third ship of the Pakistan Navy to be so named and was commissioned in 1994.

frahman@thenational.ae


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan Naval Chief awarded Nishan-i-Imtiaz*

Zardar*i and Kayani also had a brief meetin*g during the award ceremo*ny and discus*sed variou*s issues. 

Published: January 20, 2012


Admiral Sandila replaced Admiral Nauman Bashir as the Chief of Naval Staff in October 2011.

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Naval Chief Admiral Mohammad Asif Sandila was honoured with the Nishan-i-Imtiaz (Military) award on Friday, Express News reported. 

The ceremony took place at the Aiwan- e-Sadr in Islamabad and was attended by President Asif Ali Zardari, Chief of Army Staff General Ashfaq Pervaiz Kayani and Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff (CJCSC) General Khalid Shameem Wynne.

Zardari and Kayani also had a brief meeting during the award ceremony and discussed various issues.

Admiral Sandila replaced Admiral Nauman Bashir as the Chief of Naval Staff in October 2011. He was commissioned in the operations branch of the navy in 1975.

The officer has held appointments which include Command of a guided missile Destroyer PNS BADR and 25th Destroyer Squadron. He was also director-general Maritime Security Agency and Commander Logistics.

Sandila commanded the navy fleet from Oct 2008 to Nov 2009.


----------



## fatman17

*3 rear admirals promoted*


By: Our Staff Reporter | February 15, 2012


ISLAMABAD - The Pakistan Navy on Tuesday announced promotions of three top officials of its operations branch from the rank of rear admirals to vice admirals to fill in the operational slots as Deputy Chiefs of Naval Staff.

The promoted officers include Rear Admirals Muhammad Shafiq, Muhammad Zakaullah and Shafqat Jawed. 

Vice Admiral Muhamamd Shafiq has been appointed ad Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Administration), Vice Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah has been appointed as Commander Pakistan Fleet while Vice Admiral Shafqat Jawed has assumed charge as Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Projects). The three officers were promoted with immediate effect, an official statement said.

During over past two years, from January 1 till yesterday, Pakistan Navy&#8217;s eight rear admirals including the incumbent Naval Chief Admiral Asif Sandela as well as the newly promoted three officers, have seen promotions from rear admirals to vice admirals rank. The remaining four officers are: DCNS (Projects 2) Vice Admiral Tanveer Faiz, Chief of Staff (COS) Vice Admiral Tayyab Ali Dogar, Commander Karachi (COMKAR) Vice Admiral Abbas Raza and Commander Logistics (COMLOG) Vice Admiral Khalid Amin.

According to Pakistan Navy, Vice Admiral Muhammad Shafiq was commissioned in the Navy&#8217;s operations branch in June 1977. He has served on many important command and staff appointments including 2nd-in-command of a destroyer, command of naval air wing and naval aviation. Vice Admiral Shafiq&#8217;s major staff appointments include deputy director at JSHQ, director maritime affairs at NHQ, DDG PMSA, drafting authority, directing staff at NDU, chief inspector (Navy) and Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Projects-2). He has been awarded sitara-e-imtiaz (military) and hilal-e-imtiaz (military).

Vice Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah was commissioned in the operations branch of Pakistan Navy in June 1978. He is a recipient of the Sword of Honour. On his graduation, he was awarded Chief of The Naval Staff Gold Medal. The vice admiral is a graduate of Royal Naval Staff College (UK) and National Defence University Islamabad. He holds MA (Defence Studies) degree from London University and MSc (War Studies) degree from Quaid-e-Azam University. He has commanded the destroyer Tippu Sultan, Pakistan Naval Academy and the 25th destroyer squadron. His other appointments include directing staff PN Staff College, Assistant Chief of Naval Staff (Plans) and Defence Attaché in Qatar. Zaka has been awarded president&#8217;s award for pride of performance, president&#8217;s medal, Tamgha-e-Imtiaz (military), sitara-e-Imtiaz (military) and Hilal-e-Imtiaz (military).

Rear Admiral Shafqat Jawed got commission in the operations branch of Pakistan Navy in June 1978. The vice admiral has served at various command and staff appointments including commanding officer Shahjahan, directing staff at PN war college, director naval operations at NHQ, director operations and plans JSHQ, assistant chief of the naval staff (operations), commander auxiliary and mine warfare squadron, mission commander at China, additional secretary at ministry of defence, flag officer sea training and deputy chief of naval staff (Operations). Shafqats&#8217; professional courses include naval command course and national defence course. He has been awarded sitara-e-imtiaz (military).


----------



## fatman17

Date Posted: 14-Feb-2012 

Singapore Airshow 2012: Chinese VTUAV makes its debut

Gareth Jennings - Aviation Desk Editor - Singapore



Chinese company Yotaisc is showcasing a new vertical take-off unmanned aerial vehicle (VTUAV) at the Singapore Airshow 2012.

The rotary-wing X200 VTUAV, featuring a co-axial main rotor configuration, is currently being flight tested and will be ready to field in September, company spokesperson Jerry Liu told IHS Jane's on 14 February. 

Liu added that an undisclosed number of X200s have already been sold to a military customer, but declined to add further details, except to say that they will be operated from a land base. 

The X200 is designed to be used for surveillance and monitoring missions and is fitted with an under-fuselage electro-optic/infrared (EO/IR) modular sensor turret, or various radar systems (the aircraft displayed at the airshow was not equipped with a payload). It has a maximum take-off weight of 220 kg and a maximum payload of 100 kg. 

According to Liu, Yotaisc is developing a maritime variant of the X200, to be designated the X200S (Ship). This variant, which will feature a more powerful diesel engine rather than the standard aviation-fuel powerplant, will be ready to field sometime in 2013. 

Performance specifications released by the Beijing-based company give the autonomous X200 a 16,404 ft service ceiling, a 150 km/h cruising speed (or 220 km/h dash speed) and a five-hour endurance. No range figure was provided. 

The aircraft has a rotor diameter of 3.2 m, a height of 3.16 m and a length of 1.76 m.


The Yotaisc X200 VTUAV at its debut display at the Singapore Airshow 2012. (IHS Global Limited/Gareth Jennings) 


_coming at an air-base near you_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MJaa

*PNS ZULFIQUAR FRIGATE & PNS/M HAMZA (S139) SUBMARINE TO VISIT OMAN
*
Defense Attaché at the Pakistani embassy in Sultanate of Oman, Captain Naveed Anwar Cheema that F-22P PNS Zulfiquar (251) warship, Agosta 90B class diesel attack submarines (SSK) PNS/M Hamza (S139) and PNS Behr Paima hydrographic & research vessel of the Pakistan Navy will be visiting the Oman from February 19 to 22.


Read more: PNS Zulfiquar Frigate & PNS/M Hamza (S139) Submarine To Visit Oman ~ Pakistan Military Review


----------



## fatman17

*PNS Azmat, Aslat and Dehshat To Join Pakistan Navy By Next Year* 


Pakistan Navy (PN) will induct PNS Azmat Fast Attack Craft (Missile) in April this year while the 4th F-22P Zulfiquar Class frigate, PNS Aslat is scheduled to join the Pakistan Navy in April 2013. 



PNS Aslat 254 was launched on the 16 June 2011.



Second Fast Attack Craft (Missile) of the AZMAT class has been named PNS/M Dehshat and it will join Pakitan Navy next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

I think that PN should have gone towards the JV on SSKs and SSBNs along with Frigates, Corvettes, mine hunters and FACs too. So Is there any signs of Ormara Naval Central base with three Mega Shipyards? I hope that KE&SW will look towards a third one too.


----------



## tomkent

Has anyone read about the pirate attack that occurred in the Maldives last week?

The Indian Navy will be helping officials from the Maldives, anyone think that the Pakistan Navy will become involved in this anti piracy effort.


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

tomkent said:


> Has anyone read about the pirate attack that occurred in the Maldives last week?
> 
> The Indian Navy will be helping officials from the Maldives, anyone think that the Pakistan Navy will become involved in this anti piracy effort.


i believe PN was involved in anti piracy efforts i guss they were once leading the taskforce too.


----------



## fatman17

S-A-B-E-R-> said:


> i believe PN was involved in anti piracy efforts i guss they were once leading the taskforce too.



true on a few occasions CTF-151 or 150

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

fatman17 said:


> true on a few occasions CTF-151 or 150



CTF-151... Currently being commanded by Pakistani Navy.

PN is also member of CTF-150.


----------



## fatman17

*Military awards conferred on PN men*


By: Our Staff Reporter | April 03, 2012


KARACHI- Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Asif Sandila Monday conferred military awards on Pakistan Navy men in an impressive investiture ceremony at Bahria Auditorium.

These awards were announced by the Government of Pakistan in recognition of meritorious services, acts of gallantry and exceptional devotion to duty of recipients in their respective fields.

The recipients of Hilal-i-Imtiaz (Military) are Vice Admiral Khalid Amin, Vice Admiral Muhammad Shafiq, Vice Admiral Waqar Siddiq and Vice Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah.

Sitara-i-Imtiaz (Military) was awarded to Commodore Khalid Masood, Commodore Sajid Wazir Khan, Commodore Ayaz Nabi Dar, Commodore Ch Aftab Ahmed, Commodore Raja Qamar Nawaz, Commodore Muhammad Isa Khan, Commodore Saeed Ahmed Khan, Commodore Dr MAA Rahi, Commodore Atif Rasheed, Commodore Khalid Mahmood, Commodore Sajid Iqbal Hussain, Commodore Sohail Abid, Commodore Aamir Naeem Baig and Commodore Azhar Majeed Khan.

Tamgha-i-Basalat were given to Capt Arshad Mahmood, Capt Irfan Nazir Malik, Lt Commander Ali Hassan, Lt Commander Jawwad Aman Toor, Lieutenant Muhammad Salman, Lieutenant Imran Akhtar Bhatti, Lieutenant Jahanzaib Ali, Lieutenant Muhammad Faisal Riaz, Lieutenant Ali Khan Khattak, Lieutenant Aqeel Iftikhar, Siddique Ali FCA-I, Nawab Khan CAFA, Muhammad Qazafi FCPO/MAR, Munir Ahmed PO/MAR, Haider Ali PO(R), Shahid Bashir LCT, Rashid Nisar MAR-I, Muhammad Tariq LPM, Faheem Ahmed LCDT, Jamil Ahmed L/MAR, Rafi Ullah AEA-IV,Ejaz Ahmed CDT-I, Muhammad Ajmal WEM(R )-I, Pervez Iqbal WIT-I, Sher Baz Khan CT-I, Ghazanfar Sajjad STD-II, Arif Pervez AAT-I, Shahid Hussain Azad MTD-I, Zahid Abbas MAR-I and Muhammad Raziq MAR-I.

Tamgha-i-Imtiaz (Military) was awarded to Capt M Abdul Rehman Qureshi, Capt Muhammad Shafiq Khan, Capt Muhammad Shafique, Capt Sameer Hafeez Abbasi, Commander Khalid Suhail, Commander Anjum Bashir, Commander Muhammad Imran Navaid, Commander Zahid Iqbal, Commander Vaqar Muhammad, Commander Muhammad Jahan Zeb Ahsan, Commander Syed Faisal Ali Shah, Commander Jamal Alam, Commander Asim Zaman Malik, Commander Khan Mahmood Asif, Commander Khashif Munir, Commander Hammad Ahmad, Commander Muhammad Javaid Iqbal, Lt Commander S Muhammad Khurram Gillani, Lt Commander Shafaat Ali Shah and Lt Commander Yaser Shehzad.

In addition, seven Tamgha-i-Khidmat (Military) Class-I were awarded to PN sailors. Muhammad Naseer CDA-I was declared the best sailor of the year 2011 whereas Fayaz and Zakir Hameed were proclaimed the best civilian employees of the year 2011.

The ceremony was attended by a large number of serving and retired officers of the Armed Forces and families of the award winners.


----------



## fatman17

Date Posted: 18-May-2012 

China spotted flying rotary-wing UAV off back of frigate

Kosuke Takahashi -Correspondent - Tokyo

James Hardy -Asia-Pacific Editor - London

Additional reporting by

J Michael Cole Correspondent - Taipei


Rotary-wing unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) that appear to be Schiebel Camcopter S-100s have been photographed operating off a People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) frigate in international waters. 

Japan's Ministry of Defence (MoD) on 16 May provided photographs showing three UAVs on the helicopter deck of the Jiangkai II-class (Type 054A) frigate Zhoushan . Another image shows a UAV similar in design to the Camcopter in the air above Zhoushan . 


The images were provided by the Joint Staff Office of the MoD in Tokyo, which said they were taken on 14 May by Japan Maritime Self-Defence Force assets about 700 km east of Okinotorishima island in the western Pacific Ocean. 

An aerospace industry source stated that China bought 18 Camcopters two years ago, while the Chinese Ministry of National Defence website published an article about the platform in 2010, suggesting long-term interest by Beijing in its capabilities. 

The Camcopter also appeared at the fourth China International Exhibition on Police and Anti-Terrorism Technology and Equipment Exhibition in Beijing in April 2011. 

A Schiebel spokesperson confirmed that it did not disclose the identity of its customers and that it had not sold "production licences to China, although that does not provide full protection against copies or imitations." 

The Austrian-based company has sold the Camcopter to a number of countries, including the United States, and the platform has completed flight trials from Italian and French naval vessels. The most recent of these was announced in November 2011 and took place in the Bay of Biscay from the French Navy's Gowind offshore patrol vessel (OPV) L'Adroit . For these trials, the Camcopter operated using an automated landing and harpoon deck-securing system developed by Schiebel. 

Following the sea trials, Schiebel said the Camcopter "significantly increases the capability of the ship [to conduct] surveillance, harbour and coastal patrol, environmental protection, intelligence gathering, drug interdiction [and] anti-piracy tasks, as well as supporting search-and-rescue operations". 

The Camcopter's law enforcement and military capabilities mean it is unlikely to break the de facto EU ban on arms exports to China. Sales of Eurocopter helicopters and other aircraft in recent years suggest that EU-based companies have some flexibility in what they are allowed to sell to China. 

Japanese naval assets - including the Takanami-class destroyer JS Takanami , the Asagiri-class destroyer JS Hamagiri and a Lockheed Martin-Kawasaki P-3C Orion maritime patrol aircraft - tracked two Jiangkai II-class frigates and a Dongdiao-class electronic intelligence ship as they returned to the East China Sea after exercises in the western Pacific. 

The same PLAN vessels were spotted on 29 April as they made a rare crossing through the Osumi strait off Kagoshima Prefecture towards the Pacific Ocean. In July 2011 Japan released images of a UAV flying near a Chinese frigate in international waters, although the image quality made it unclear whether this was a fixed- or rotary-winged UAV.


----------



## Christop

thanks for the nice information.


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan Navy official elected to a key international body* 

UNITED NATIONS, June 8 (APP): A Pakistan Navy officer was Thursday elected as a member of an international body which facilitates the implementation of the 1982 U.N. Convention on the Law of the Sea in respect of delineation of the outer continental shelf.After a hard-fought contest, Commodore Muhammad Arshad, a Hydrographer, won a berth on the 21-member Commission on the Limits of the Continental Shelf (CLCS) during the ongoing meeting of the States Parties to the convention.


----------



## alimobin memon

ISN'T F22p Stealth frigate ? if not can u collaborate what are the characteristics of stealth ship . India has 3 types of stealth frigates?


----------



## fatman17

alimobin memon said:


> ISN'T F22p Stealth frigate ? if not can u collaborate what are the characteristics of stealth ship . India has 3 types of stealth frigates?



yes the hull is shaped / designed in such a way that it reduces its signature. the new FAC's are similarly designed


----------



## alimobin memon

fatman17 said:


> yes the hull is shaped / designed in such a way that it reduces its signature. the new FAC's are similarly designed


then why F22p isn't in the list of stealth frigates of wikipedia where as there are several indian ships


----------



## Nishan_101

I wish that we are able to hear the news that PN will going to procure 7 F-22Ps with all the advance tech that is available to them.


----------



## fatman17

Wednesday, June 13, 2012 

*Naval chief satisfied with operational readiness*


ISLAMABAD: Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Asif Sandila on Tuesday expressed satisfaction over the operational preparedness of the Pakistan Navy.

Sandila expressed these views at the Command and Staff Conference of the Pakistan Navy, held at the Naval Headquarters. The conference was chaired by the naval chief, while all principal staff officers at the Naval Headquarters and admin authorities participated.

Issues pertaining to security situation, operational preparedness, significant ongoing projects and future plans of the Pakistan Navy were discussed in the conference. The naval chief expressed satisfaction over the preparedness of the Pakistan Navy in the wake of prevalent maritime challenges at regional and international levels.

While taking stock of various development projects, the naval chief emphasised the need to prioritise and pace up the progress, particularly regarding enhancement of combat efficiency. 

*staff report*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Leading News from Sri Lanka::

*Sri Lanka Navy commander visits Pakistan Navy HQ*

Sat, Jun 16, 2012,


Jun 16, Islamabad: The Commander of Sri Lanka Navy Vice Admiral D W A S Dissanayake, who is in Islamabad on an official visit at the invitation of Pakistan Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Mohammad Asif Sandila, has visited the Pakistan Naval Headquarters (NHQ) in Islamabad on Friday. 

Upon arrival at NHQ, the Sri Lankan Commander and his wife were received by Admiral Sandila. A contingent of Pakistan Navy, clad in ceremonial dress, presented the Sri Lankan Navy chief the Guard of Honour, the Pakistani media reported. 

Vice Admiral Dissanayake was then introduced to Principal Staff Officers (PSOs) at the NHQ. 

Later he has called on the Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Sandila and held detailed discussions on future collaboration between both the navies. 

The Vice Admiral has been briefed comprehensively on the Pakistan Navy's role in regional maritime security situation and operational developments. 

Vice Admiral Dissanayake, who was visiting the country From June 11 - 16, had visited Pakistan Naval units and installations at Karachi and Lahore. 

He is expected to call on the Defence Minister of Pakistan and Chairman JCSC General Khalid Shameem Wynne during his visit. 

The Pakistani High Commission in Colombo has said that Sri Lanka Navy Commander's visit to Pakistan is immense importance especially after the war is over in Sri Lanka and there is a requirement to build on relations of strategic value between the two friendly countries in the new and developing regional environment.


----------



## fatman17

*PN 97th officer commission passing out* 





KARACHI: Pakistan Navy (PN) 97th officer commission passing out parade held at Manora PNS Rahbar on Saturday here.



Pakistan Air Force (PAF) Chief Tahir Rafique **** was the guest of honour, while PN Chief Asif Sandela welcomed the special guest on this occasion.



82 midshipmen and 22 short service commission (SSC) officers, including 5 foreigners and 3 female were commissioned. Midshipman Shahriyar obtained the sword of honour


----------



## Windjammer

*Pakistan Navy Hawker 850XP in Zurich:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

*USN Carrier Strike Groups*


&#9632;The USS Enterprise CSG with CVW 1 embarked is on a scheduled port visit to Jebel Ali, United Arab Emirates, while in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility (AOR) conducting missions supporting Operation Enduring Freedom, maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts.

&#9632;The USS Abraham Lincoln CSG with CVW 2 embarked is under way in the U.S. 5th Fleet AOR conducting missions supporting Operation Enduring Freedom, maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts


----------



## fatman17

*Navalized DH-10 LACM* 


Deployment of Land Attack Cruise Missiles (LACM) on Chinese warships will bring new dimensions to diplomacy in the Asia-Pacific.



Images have surfaced of a naval variant of the DH-10 LACM on a China Navy test vessel. The missile canisters spotted appear to be virtually identical to the land-based variant. This sort of arrangement is reminiscent to the deployment of the BGM-109 Tomahawk on United States Navy surface combatants by way of the MK-143 Armored Box Launcher. The MK-143 enabled vessels such as the Iowa Class Battleships and Spruance Class Destroyers to launch the BGM-109. 

The images suggest that the DH-10 would be installed in the same way as the YJ-62 or YJ-83 anti-ship missiles. This is advantageous for the current generation of China Navy surface combatants, giving designs such as the 052C land attack capability with minimal structural modification. However, the downside is that the arrangement would sacrifice anti-ship capabilities by substituting the YJ-62 or YJ-83 systems with DH-10 launchers. It also means that only a maximum of eight missiles can be carried and that is assuming the launch canisters can be stacked on top of one another.

In spite of its disadvantages and simplicity compared to the deployment of vertically launched LACMs by other navies, the adoption of a naval variant of the DH-10 is a considerable capability leap for Beijing. This development would enable China to complete its &#8220;cruise missile triad&#8221;, complementing the already in-service land-based system and the air-launched variant, the CJ-10. Missiles launched from land-based platforms are restricted to striking targets around China&#8217;s periphery, not so dissimilar to the range limitations faced by the Second Artillery Force&#8217;s inventory of conventional ballistic missiles. Missiles launched from the air force&#8217;s H-6 bombers provide more operational flexibility and reach for China&#8217;s cruise missiles, similar to the way in which the United States Air Force deploys cruise missiles from its bomber fleet. However, without aerial refueling capability and heavy fighter protection, the H-6 is an aircraft restricted to limited regional operations. The bomber&#8217;s obsolete design, slow speed and its vulnerability to interception are weighing heavily against its potential strategic roles. 

The China Navy, on the other hand, is the only branch of the Chinese military capable of projecting limited power far beyond China&#8217;s shores. While it is debatable whether the China Navy would seek the same sort of global reach as the United States Navy, the possession of ship-launched LACMs would essentially enable Chinese warships to conduct long range precision attacks against land targets around the Indian and Pacific Oceans. The implications are strategic locations that were traditionally distance away from China mainland could now be potentially brought within the firing range of DH-10 armed vessels.

The fact that DH-10 is mounted on a test vessel that has yet sail suggests that it is still very early its development cycle. If the rumored Type 052D destroyer, the successor of the 052C that is reportedly under construction is mounted with DH-10, then a universal vertical launch system for Chinese armed forces is a reality. 

It would also be interesting to monitor the future development of an undersea DH-10 systems as arming Beijing&#8217;s fleet of conventional and nuclear attack submarines with submarine-launched DH-10 missiles will have far reaching implications.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HANI

Navalized DH-10 LACM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Turbulent Times*

IMAGES OF burning Orions being broadcast all over the globe on May 22, 2011 , was yet another reminder to the Pakistan Naval Aviation of the tragedies it has endured in recent years.

Since being formed in 1971 it has been a fairly turbulent 40 years for the PNA. A BR-1150 Atlantic was shot down by an Indian Air Force MiG-21 with the loss of the crew; it P-3C crashed into the sea with the 21 personnel onboard all killed; the west's sanctions had a crippling effect on its aircraft throughout the 1990s/early :2000&#8217;s - and then there was the Taliban attack on May 22. Since being created, the small, close knit community has had more than Its fair share of ill fortune. Bad luck even dogged the beautifully marked Orion when it flew from Pakistan to the Royal International Air Tattoo 2008 at RAF Fairford, Gloucestershire, because the biggest alr show in the world was cancelled at the last moment due to the terrible weather. The aircraft stood there looking immaculate thousands of miles away from home, with no one to admire it.

When Tallban militants attacked the PNA's Karachi air base, known as Pakistan Navy Ship (PNS) Mehran on that Sunday night, it took security forces around 15 hours to defeat the handful of gunmen, as the world watched the drama unfolding. When the night was over two P-3C Orions had been destroyed and one badly damaged, while 14 military were killed along with around four attackers.

In a subsequent statement, a Taliban spokesman Ehsanullah Ehsan, told Reuters News Agency: &#8226; It was the revenge of Osama bin laden's martyrdom [on May 2). It was proof that we are still united and powerful.

Within days, the Commander Naval Aviation (COMNAV), Commodore Raja Tahir who the author met, was suspended from duties and replaced by Commodore Khalld Parvez. COMNAV has four heads of departments reporting Into him: Commander Air who has responsibility for the aviation assets, Commander Air Engineering Dept. (AED), Commanding Officer Mehran and Officer Commanding Naval Aviation Training School (NATS). Between them they are responsible for all the Navy personnel based at PNS Mehran. Ultimately Commodore Raja, who In his role was effectively the PNS Mehran Base Commander, paid the price for lapses in security.

1971 War Lessons

Located in the south-east corner of Pakistan Air Force Base Faisal off Karachi's main Drigh Road, the facility is hidden well away from prying eyes. PNS Mehran has stood proud serving the Pakistan Navy since being formally commissioned on September 1975, with only eight officers and four sailors. 

Like any other Navy, Pakistan's sea-going vessels require protection while patrolling Pakistan's coastal waters, although some defense is provided by the ships onboard systems, they are still vulnerable to air-attack - as the 1971 India-Pakistan war highlighted. During that 13-day war, the Pakistan Navy lost two navy ships. PNS Muhafjz and PNS Khyber, seven gunboats, one minesweeper; the Coast Guard lost three patrol craft.

Some 18 civilian cargo, supply and communication vessels were also destroyed. Three merchant navy ships were captured and the naval base/dockyards in Karachi severely damaged. Around 1,900 personnel, naval and civilian lost their lives. For Pakistan, it was a disaster.

Lessons from the 1971 War led to a blue print for the Pakistan Naval Aviation (PNA) and the delivery of four Alouette Ills, flown by Army pilots in 1972. These French helicopters were capable training platforms with a secondary Search and Rescue (SAR) role. Six brand new Sea King Mk 4S anti surface warfare (ASuW) and anti-submarine (ASW) helicopters followed in 1975 after a year's work-up by PNA personnel at RNAS Culdrose, Cornwall. Three BR-11 50 Atlantic long-range maritime patrol aircraft were also delivered that year. The pioneers of this embryonic air arm set about creating its operational doctrine in a bid to provide the Navy with the support it craved. 

The next acquisition came in 1982 when an ex-PIA Fokker F-27 was purchased and converted at Amsterdam-Schiphol to perform the maritime patrol role. The Fokker has been a faithful servant over the years with five further examples joining the ranks - the latest being in April 2008.

In 1993, three second-hand lynx HAS3 ASW helicopters were acquired as part of a deal that saw the UK sell six Type 21 frigates (see later) to the Pakistan Navy. However, they hardly flew due to a lack of spares.

Undoubtedly the biggest fillip In the PNA's operational capabilities has been the acquisition of ten P-3C Orion&#8217;s over the past 20 years. even though the P-3 story is one of sanctions, tragedy and destruction, and now there are only five in service with two yet to be delivered.

In 2009 six Chinese Harbin Z-9Ee ASW helicopters arrived, which according to one senior officer were a much cheaper option than buying spares from Augusta-Westland for the lynx.

A Hawker 850Xl was supplied by Dallas-based Triple-S Aviation in 2010 to bolster the air arm's ELINT capabilities although the company refers to it as a multi-mission aircraft.

Today the PNA is bigger than it has ever been with an Inventory of around 35 helicopters and fixed wing aircraft from China, France, the Netherlands and the USA.

Fixed Wing

Navy Aviation employs the P-3C and Atlantic for anti-surface/anti-submarine warfare, with the P-3C&#8217;s AGM-84 Harpoon anti-shipping missile providing a lethal anti-ship strike capability.

The first three P-3C&#8217;s (81,82, and 83) were all embargoed by the USA in 1992, as the aircraft rolled off the production line, because of Pakistan&#8217;s nuclear program, which meant they spent three years in the Aerospace Maintenance and Regeneration Center (AMARC) at Davis-Monthan AFB, Arizona. After being released to Pakistan in late 1996/early 1997 they were soon operational with 28 Sqdn. However when US placed sanctions on Pakistan, once again, because of nuclear tests in 1998, the spares dried up. Tragedy struck on October 29, 1999 when P-3C No.83 crashed into the Arabian sea with the loss of all 21 personnel on board, including the Squadron CO, Commander Shehzad Ahmad. For several years the surviving pair stood grounded owing to the crippling effects of sanctions. This remained the case until these were lifted in 2004 and the aircraft returned to the skies in 2006. A year after the sanctions had been lifted in 2005, the US announced that as part of a US$ 970 million arms package, the PNA would receive eight P-3C Orion&#8217;s (although it seems one was a spares aircraft), a spokesman for the US Defense Security Co-operation Agency (DSCA), which sanctioned the deal said at the time; &#8216;the command and control capabilities of these aircraft will improve Pakistan&#8217;s ability to restrict the littoral movement of terrorists along Pakistan&#8217;s southern border and ensure its overall ability to maintain integrity of their borders, Pakistan intends to use the proposed purchase to develop a long needed fleet of maritime and border surveillance aircraft&#8217;.

This statement highlighting the P-3&#8217;s role, was undoubtedly a contributing factor to the May 22 attack. All the P-3 aircraft are to be modernized under the terms of the Pakistan Upgrade Program (PUP) with the capability to deploy the all-weather standoff cruise missile AGM-84H SLAM-ER (Standoff Land Attack Missile- Extended Response). Up until May 22, 20 11, 29 Sqdn flew five P-3Cs with two being PUP aircraft - identified by the FUR protruding (rom under the fuselage. Another three are being modified at Greenville, Texas, with delivery of two expected before the end of the year, with two unmodified aircraft going in the opposite direction. No 85 was initially delivered in 2007, but was flown back. To the USA via Lajes, Azores in September 2010. 

During mid-February the squadron was going through an Operational Readiness Inspection preparation for the 5 day international exercise - AMAN 2011. The maritime maneuvers concentrated around the coast of Pakistan involved 23 nations, as well as a Royal Australian Air Force P-3 and a pair of Japanese p-3Cs, which operated from PNS Mehran.

The PUP P-3Cs will provide Pakistan with a search, surveillance, and control capability to support maritime interdiction operations. Their anti-ship and anti-submarine warfare capabilities will be considerably enhanced once upgraded, while there will also be a control capability over land to assist in the fight against transnational terrorists and narcotics smugglers.

Until the attack on PNS Mehran, the PNA were planning to phase out the two remaining 29 Sqdn Atlantics as delivery of the P-3C Orion&#8217;s increased. Only one of the French veterans Is currently operational while another is under maintenance. A third aircraft was shot down by an Indian Air Force MiG-21 on August 10, 1999 just three months after the IAF had lost two fighters during the Kargil Conflict. Emotions were still running high in India at the time and It was interpreted by the Pak. Navy as an act of vengeance. All 16 people on board were lost.

Today the single Atlantic Is used primarily for Electronic Intelligence (ELINT) but it can still pack a mighty punch if called upon, courtesy of an AM39 Exocet air-to-surface missile and up to eight torpedoes inside the bomb-bay. Whether the remaining Atlantic will be brought Into service, following the loss of two P-3Cs on May 22,. 2011, is unclear.

In mid - October 2010 the special mission needs of the Pak Navy Aviation were given a considerable boost with the arrival of a Hawker 850XP. The platform, the Navy's first jet, was supplied by Dallas-based Triple S Aviation, configured for a multi-mission role that includes both VIP and ELINT tasking. It now flies with 29 Sqdn and will assist the Atlantics in their primary role. 

According to the Pakistan Navy the Hawker 850XP has recently been inducted for ELINT purposes and Is being fitted with modern sensors to provide a cost-effective option as compared to buying a new Maritime Patrol aircraft. With the induction of modern fighters by our adversary, the slow moving turboprop driven Long Range Maritime Patrol (LRMP) aircraft are under a real and serious threat. This new jet is faster, more maneuverable and agile so at less risk, while at the same time performing the task of area surveillance much quicker.

The backbone of the Pak Navy's fixed wing fleet is undoubtedly the ubiquitous Fokker F27 flown by the appropriately numbered 27 Sqdn. its six. Hour range means the twin - engine transport aircraft is suited for maritime patrol and an ASW role. However the fleet is regularly used for ferrying missions, Para dropping, Search and Rescue and multi-engine training. Having increased its fleet with a former PIA aircraft in April 2008, the unit can now call upon five ASW configured F27&#8226;200 MPA Friendships, three upgraded with the Ocean Master radar systems. This allows the other two as well as a F-27 400M to concentrate on other tasking&#8217;s. such as humanitarian relief - of which there has been a regular need in Pakistan during recent years, with earthquakes and flooding taking its toll a country ravaged by conflict. 

In late July 2010, when Pakistan suffered catastrophic floods affecting one fifth of the country, 27 Sqdn made a huge contribution to Operation Madad &#8211; the Navy's effort in the flood relief ops, that ran from July to November when the clean-up ended. The Fokker&#8217;s were the only Navy asset able to drop paratroopers in to the worst affected areas, and together with the Navy's Sea Kings were tasked to Para drop food and other essential items. As the refugees were taken by helicopter to Pasnl and Ormara airfields, the F27s flew them to the relative safety of Karachi.

Having completed their flying training on Mushshaks with the Army Aviation School at Gujranwala, newly trained fixed wing pilots will join 27 5qn to continue their multiengine training before moving to the Atlantic or P&#8226; 3. It&#8217;s clear 27 Sqdn is the most versatile unit in Pak Navy Aviation. As PNA continues to modernize, a replacement for the F27 Is currently being studied with the CASA 235/295 and ATR 42/72 ASW are under consideration. 

Rotary

Helicopters play a big part in any naval force - whether it is for logistical support, protection or extend the ships over the horizon (OTH) capabilities, rotary wings are very important.

So it was no surprise when the first platforms to be purchased by the Navy, in the wake of lessons learned from the 1971 lndo-Pak war, were helicopters - initially the Arouette III and then the Sea King. The ever faithful Alouette III, a workhorse for many air forces in the region, still serves the Pakistan Navy today. In fact, when the first helicopter purchases In nearly ten years occurred a couple of years ago, they were in the shape of two SA319 Alouette Ills. The two former French Army helicopters were purchased from UK-based MNA Technologies Ltd, entering service with 333 Sqdn in April 2008. More were to be acquired through the same company but it failed to source them and the deal was abandoned.

New pilots arrive from the Pakistan Army Flying Training Wing at Gujranwala having flown up to 75 hours In Schweizer 333s - the Army's basic training helicopter. The Alouette&#8217;s can also provide a search and rescue capability when called upon.

Today's fleet of Sea Kings comprises five Mk45s delivered in 1975 for an ASW and ASuW role, equipped with the AM39 Exocet anti-ship missile, A further ex-Royal Navy HAS 5 referred to as a Mk 45A now, was delivered In 1989 as a replacement of a Sea King lost on February 8, 1986. The only noticeable difference externally is its dark blue AEW radome as opposed to the original MK45s' white ones. The helicopters, which serve 111 Sqdn play an active role patrolling Pakistan's off shore waters for unwanted visitors.

When the Pakistan Navy signed a contract with CATIC on April 4, 2006 for four Chinese F-22P Zulfiquar class frigates, the deal also included the acquisition of six Harbin Z-9EC ASW helicopters. This meant the end of the three Lynx HAS3s acquired In 1993, which would have cost more to return to service than the six Chinese helicopters cost to buy. In an age where littoral warfare plays a major part In defeating your enemies, the Z-9EC Is to be upgraded with a data-link system, compatible with the new F-22 P frigates and the maritime strike JF-17, soon to be operational with the new Chinese C-802 anti-shipping missile.

Based upon the AS565 Panther, which figures among the inventories of nine nations including the French Navy, the Z-9EC can provide these new vessels with significant OTH and ASW capabilities. These helicopters, the last Z-9s to be equipped with conventional analogue cockpits come with a surface-search radar, low frequency dipping sonar, radar warning receiver and Doppler navigation system. They can also be armed with a torpedo and depth charges for the anti-submarine warfare role. In addition to the two pilots onboard, an ASW Operator sits at his workstation in the rear, monitoring the tactical situation. 

Six pilots went to Harbin, China In 2007/08 to carry out their conversion-training and the six helicopters were delivered in two batches of three in May 2009 and December 2009 to 222 Sqdn, which stood up in April 2009. According to 222 Sqdn CO, Capt. Imran Nasir, who also commanded 333 Sqn before his transfer to Z-9;"The helicopter is a complex machine, very user-friendly but you need to have a lot of experience in flying and navigation.

To date three of the F-22Ps, PNS Zulfiqar, PNS Shamsheer and PNS Saif have been delivered while the fourth is now being built at the Karachi Shipyards.

The lead ship, PNS Zulfiquar, was launched on April 5, 2008 and inducted into the Pakistan Navy on September 19, 2009; the second, PNS Shamsheer, arrived in Pakistan on January 23, 2010 and PNS Saif was handed over on September I S, 2010,
According to Admiral Noman Bashir, the Pakistan Navy Chief, the PN will expand its fleet of F-22P frigates by constructing more ships locally. 

The Z-9ECs can also deploy aboard the Pakistan Navy's six Type 21 frigates, however they don't stay at sea more than a month because the frigate's hangar is not big enough to house the Chinese chopper.

During 1993-94 the Pakistan Navy purchased the Royal Navy's six surviving Type 21 Amazon class frigates (two were lost in the 1982 Falklands War) in a deal that saw three LYNX HAS3 being supplied too. Unfortunately, due to a lack of spares, which were very expensive when they did become available. It meant the Lynx was retired prematurely. All three are up for disposal and stored in the appropriately named Lynx Preservation Hangar.

Ups and Downs

Since visiting PNS Mehran 2001, there has been little investment - due largely to the Pakistan Government plugging more funds into an ageing Air Force (for F-16, AWACS and tanker acquisition and JF-17 production) and the Army's ongoing war against terrorism in North and South Waziristan. This Is nothing new to the poorer relations of Pakistan's military aviation community, However, the opening of the Gwadar deep seaport in late December 2009 and the reliance by energy-hungry China on Middle East and African oil pumping through the length of Pakistan means that the Navy must be able to protect commercial as well as strategic Interests.

The new P-3C Orion&#8217;s and Harbin Z-9 ASW helicopters will go some way to achieving that goal as will maritime strike JF-1 7s and a Fokker F27 replacement - but let us hope the future is not quite as turbulent as the past.

Pakistan Navy's Type 21 Frigates

Pak Navy&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; Ex Royal Navy name

PNS Babur&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. HMS Amazon /F169
PNS Badr&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; HMS Alacrity/F174
PNS Khaibar&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. HMS Arrow/F 173
PNS ShahJahan&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. HMS Active /IF171
PNS Tariq&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. HMS Ambuscade/Fl72
PNS TJppu Sultan&#8230;&#8230; HM5 Avenger/F185

Why Protecting Sea Assets is Important

The Indian Ocean is the third largest body of water on earth and is important for the transit of industrial goods by many of the region's states. Furthermore, the Indian Ocean region makes up a third of the world's population, 40% of the world's oil reserves and is home to two nuclear states &#8211; Pakistan and India, that don't always see eye to eye.

Pakistan is dependent upon the sea for over 90% of its trade, which you can witness for yourself when trying to negotiate the congested traffic around Karachi Port, However, head west around 300 miles (460km) and you will find the strategically important deep water port of Gwadar, which has benefited from huge financial investment by China. Opened in 2007, the port is as important to China as it is to Pakistan, but for different reasons. It will provide China with an energy-transport hub that will pump crude oil sourced from Arab and African states, along a new pipeline from Gwadar into China's Xinjiang region. It will effectively cut freight costs and also help insulate Chinese imports from interdiction by hostile naval forces. With huge increases in India's defense spending over the past decade or so, due partly to its aspiration as a blue-water Navy, both Pakistan and China are both wary of their long time foes' intentions.

Pakistan's Waters

Pakistan has a 600-mile (960km) coastline stretching from Sir Creek in the east to the Dasht river in the west, bordering lran. With it comes the responsibility of an Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) of 92,700 sq. miles (240.000 sq. kms), which Pakistan is set to increase by another 21,200 sq. miles 55,000 sq. kms as per the UN Convention on Law of Sea (UNCLOS-1982).

Pak Navy-Sea and Surface Modernization

The Pakistan Navy is going through a period of modest modernization. It has recently received from China a third F-22P Frigate (PNS Saif) to join PNS ZulJlqar and PNS Shamsheer, while the fourth example on order is being constructed in Karachi.
China is also supplying two Fast Attack Craft (Missiles), and a formal ceremony to commence the manufacture of the first platform took place at Xinggang Shipyard in early March. One of the FAC (M) will be built there, while the other will be built in Karachi Docks. The pair will come with advanced anti-shipping missiles and sensors.
A number of other projects including indigenous construction of fleet support and auxiliary ships as well as other smaller utility craft are progressing.
The PN contracted the French company, DCN in June 2010 to modernize and extend the life of its existing Agosta 70 submarines, which work alongside three Agosta 90B class examples.

Pak Navy Aviation Order of Battle

27 Anti-Submarine Squadron Fokker F27
28 Maritime Strike Squadron P-3C Orion
29 Anti-Surface intelligence Warfare/Electronic Warfare 
Squadron BR-1150 /Hawker 850Xl 
111 Squadron Sea King Mk4S / 4SA
222 ASW Squadron Z-9EC
333 Squadron Alouette III

AFM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Friday, September 14, 2012 


*Navy discusses operational preparedness*



ISLAMABAD: The Command and Staff Conference (CSC) of Pakistan Navy on Thursday discussed security situation, operational preparedness and ongoing projects at the Naval Headquarters.

According to the headquarters spokesman, Naval Chief Admiral Asif Sandila chaired the conference. All principal staff officers and fields&#8217; commands also participated. 

In the conference issues pertaining to security situation, operational preparedness, significant ongoing projects, future plans of Pakistan Navy and rendering of relief support by PN to meet any contingency owing to recent rains were discussed. 

The naval chief expressed satisfaction over operational preparedness of PN in the wake of prevalent maritime challenges at regional and international arena. 

While taking stock of the development projects, the chief reiterated the need for prioritising and pacing up the progress, particularly on enhancing combat efficiency of the PN and the projects related to Makran Coast for welfare and uplift of the Baloch, including the project of the Junior Naval Academy at Ormara. staff report


----------



## fatman17

Monday, September 24, 2012 


*Pakistan Coast Guards seizes huge quantity of hashish*


KARACHI: Pakistan Coast Guards (PCG) seized a huge quantity of hashish from Naka Khari check post near Windar, Balochistan last night. PCG officials received credible information from intelligence sources about the smuggling of narcotics from RCD Highway near Naka Khari check post at Windar. A special mobile patrol was constituted for snap checking in the area. During checking PCG officials spotted a suspicious Hino truck loaded with apple crates. PCG officials challenged the truck to halt but truck driver tried to escape from the site. After few kilometers drive, the driver stopped the truck and managed to escape from the scene. PCG officials confiscated the truck. On searching the truck they recovered approximately 597 kilogrammes of fine quality of hashish (1 kg packets) and 8 x carts 40mm from the hidden cavities of diesel tank of the truck. One person has been taken into custody along with Hino truck. Approximate value of hashish in the market is Rs14,000,000. Further investigation was under process by PCG Special Investigation team. ppi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

fatman17 said:


> Monday, September 24, 2012
> 
> 
> *Pakistan Coast Guards seizes huge quantity of hashish*
> 
> 
> KARACHI: Pakistan Coast Guards (PCG) seized a huge quantity of hashish from Naka Khari check post near Windar, Balochistan last night. PCG officials received credible information from intelligence sources about the smuggling of narcotics from RCD Highway near Naka Khari check post at Windar. A special mobile patrol was constituted for snap checking in the area. During checking PCG officials spotted a suspicious Hino truck loaded with apple crates. PCG officials challenged the truck to halt but truck driver tried to escape from the site. After few kilometers drive, the driver stopped the truck and managed to escape from the scene. PCG officials confiscated the truck. On searching the truck they recovered approximately 597 kilogrammes of fine quality of hashish (1 kg packets) and 8 x carts 40mm from the hidden cavities of diesel tank of the truck. One person has been taken into custody along with Hino truck. Approximate value of hashish in the market is Rs14,000,000. Further investigation was under process by PCG Special Investigation team. ppi



Maritime Security Agency(MSA) aka Pakistan Coast Guards would look awesome if they have:
4 CN-295 Coast Guard
4-6 Z-9N
4-6 1500-1700 Ton Corvettes
And other Patrol Boats along with some UAVs as well.


----------



## fatman17

Thursday, September 27, 2012 

*
Kuwait Navel commander visits PN headquarters*


KARACHI: Brig Gen Jassim Mohammd Al-Ansari, Commander of Kuwait Naval Forces accompanied by his personal staff, is on an official visit to Pakistan.

Upon arrival at Naval headquarters, Commander of Kuwait Naval Forces was received by Chief of the Naval Staff. A smartly turned out contingent of Pakistan Navy clad in ceremonial dress, presented him the guard of honour. The visiting dignitary was then introduced to Principal Staff Officers (PSOs) at Naval Headquarters.

Later, Brig Gen Jassim, called on Chief of Naval Staff in his office, where he held detailed discussion on professional matters with his counterpart. A comprehensive brief on PN Role in Regional Maritime Security Situation and Operational developments was also given to the visiting dignitary. The visiting dignitary is on a second leg of his tour and had earlier visited PN units and installations at Karachi. Brig Gen Jassim will also call on Defence Minister, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee, MD Bahria Foundation & Commandant Pakistan Navy War College at Lahore.

The Brig Gen Jassim Muhammad Al-Ansari joined Kuwait Naval Forces in 1977. Besides commanding the Kuwait Naval Forces, he has had the privilege to hold a number of Command and Staff appointments including Command of Kuwait Navy Patrol & Missiles Boats, Flotilla Commander, Squadron Commander, Naval Attaché Australia and Operations Director. The honourable dignitary Brig Gen Jassim Muhammad Al-Ansari is a graduate of Pakistan Naval Academy. staff report


----------



## Penguin

Nishan_101 said:


> Maritime Security Agency(MSA) aka Pakistan Coast Guards would look awesome if they have:
> 4 CN-295 Coast Guard
> 4-6 Z-9N
> 4-6 1500-1700 Ton Corvettes
> And other Patrol Boats along with some UAVs as well.


MSA/CG would look great if it had a small helicoptercarrier... [facepalm]

Bu seriously, Coast Guards (civilian/paramilitary/law enforcement) don't get corvettes, they get OPVs at best: corvettes belong in the Navy (military).


----------



## Nishan_101

Windjammer said:


> *Pakistan Navy Hawker 850XP in Zurich:*



I think for EW/ELINT we should look towards some JF-17 Dual Seat Block-IIs


----------



## Inception-06

Nishan_101 said:


> I think for EW/ELINT we should look towards some JF-17 Dual Seat Block-IIs



Is this only VIP Plane ?


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan Navy Aviation&#8230; At A Glance.*

With a 600 mile (960 KM) coastline and the responsibility of an Economic Exclusion Zone of some 92,700 sq. Miles (240,000 sq.km) which is set up to increase by another 21,200 sq. Miles (55,000 sq. km), the PNA has a lot to keep its eyes on. Add a neighbor who is an old time foe looking to establish a blue water navy and the PNA&#8217;s ASW platforms are kept busy.

Pakistan is dependent on the Indian Ocean for 90% of its trade. Around 300 miles (460 km) west of the key port city of Karachi is the deep sea port of Gwadar, in which china has invested heavily. It is expected to take over the running of the port from Singapore PSA international in the future. The port, which is not far from the Iranian border, is just as much a strategic asset to china, because it will pump oil right through Pakistan into its own terminals, as it is Pakistan.

All this needs to be defended, in one of the most volatile areas in the world and much of that is done by the PNA.

Fixed Wing:
Having a fleet of eight P-3-CII Orion&#8217;s armed with the AGM-84 Harpoon ASM provides the PNA with a lethal maritime strike capability. The majority of them have been upgraded under the terms of the Pakistan upgrade program (PUP) with a capability to deploy the all-weather AGM-84H SLAM-ER standoff cruise missile. These Orion&#8217;s provide Pakistan with a search, surveillance and control capability to support maritime interdiction operations. The PNA should by now be operating ten P-3C Orion&#8217;s, but an attack by Taliban insurgents destroyed two. The sophisticated strike on PNS Mehran during May 22, 2011 by 15 insurgents of the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan killed 18 military personnel and wounded 16. It also saw commander naval aviation, Commodore Raja Tahir removed from his post, replaced by Cdre. Khalid Pervez.

There has been some speculation that the lost Orion&#8217;s will be replaced to bring the fleet back to ten but this has not been confirmed. Augmenting the P-3C&#8217;s is a sole Atlantic, which can call upon the AM39 Exocet and hold up to eight torpedoes inside the bomb bay. It also has an Electronic Intelligence (ELINT) role which was highlighted when an Indian Air Force MiG-21 brutally shot down an example , while operating along the Pak-Indian border on August 10, 1999.

Until the recent delivery of the latest batch of P-3C&#8217;s in February (two) and September (one), the five veteran Fokker F-27-200MPA&#8217;s were the backbone of the PNA&#8217;s fixed wing ASW fleet. While three of them operate with a full spec-Ocean Master radar, the remaining pair and a sole F-27-400M were used for humanitarian tasks during the earthquakes and flooding&#8217;s in recent years. 

The Fokker is now becoming a little long-in-the-tooth and the PNA has ordered two low-houred ex-airline ATR 72-500&#8217;s as an initial replacement, which will be used to train pilots and then they will be converted to ASW role. A single Hawker 850XP was delivered in October 2010 for the ELINT role.

Rotary:
On the helicopter side, the PNA soldiers on with the faithful Sea King MK45&#8217;s, acquired in the early 1970&#8217;s. They can be armed with the AM39 Exocet anti-shipping missile, and with work now underway on upgrading the Sea King fleet with the Selex Seaspray 5000 multi-mode surveillance radar, it will ensure that this sterling servant will continue to cause enemy ships a real headache.

Having dispensed with any hope of returning three ex-Royal Navy Lynx HAS3 which the PNA received in 1993, because of cost, the PNA opted to acquire six brand new Harbin Z-9EC in 2006. These Chinese built ASW helicopters work with the Pakistan Navy&#8217;s Type 21 Frigates but have been purchased primarily to operate from the new Chinese F-22P Zulfiqar class frigates as they enter service. They can be armed with torpedoes and are likely to be upgraded with a new data link system that will connect all of the Pakistan Navy&#8217;s ships and aircraft in the near future. Pakistan Air Force Mirage IIIs provide much needed support for the Navy with a maritime strike capability with the AM39 Exocet when required.

MSA: 
While not part of the PNA, the maritime security agency (MSA) operates three BN-2 Islanders to patrol Pakistan&#8217;s burgeoning EEZ, but these are being dwarfed by the job ahead and it is likely they will be augmented by more aircraft or replaced.

Three BN-2s Islanders provide the MSAs 93 Squadron with an airborne surveillance capability. The third example joined the fleet in 2004, 11 years after the first pair were delivered.


Pakistan Navy Order of Battle:

27 Squadron&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.F-27-200MPA/400 Friendship&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.PNS Mehran
28 Squadron&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.P-3C-II PUP&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;PNS Mehran
29 Squadron&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.BR 1150 Atlantic/Hawker 850XP&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.PNS Mehran
111 Squadron&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.Sea King MK45/45A&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.PNS Mehran
222 Squadron&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Harbin Z-9EC Haitun&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;PNS Mehran
333 Squadron&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.SA 316/319 Alouette III &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.PNS Mehran
UAV Squadron&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Uqab II&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.PAF Base Korangi Creek

Maritime Surveillance Agency (MSA);
93 Squadron&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.BN-2 Islanders&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.PNS Mehran

&#8226;	The P3C-II PUP has added teeth to the PN inventory. They are now equipped with eight, which can detect and destroy submarines if required. A sole example designated for spares inventory is now being upgraded and put back into PNA service.
&#8226;	Having retired the three former Royal Navy Lynx a long time ago, the Pakistan Navy opted to replace them with six Harbin Z-9ECs in the Anti-Surface Warfare role.
&#8226;	Although they are old the PNA&#8217;s Sea King MK45&#8217;s still provide sterling service and now they are being upgraded with the Selex Seaspray 5000 multi-mode surveillance radar they have found a new lease on life.


AFI/AFD


----------



## VCheng

fatman17 said:


> ........... Around 300 miles (460 km) west of the key port city of Karachi is the deep sea port of Gwadar, in which china has invested heavily. It is expected to take over the running of the port from Singapore PSA international in the future. The port, which is not far from the Iranian border, is just as much *a strategic asset to china, because it will pump oil right through Pakistan into its own terminals*, as it is Pakistan...............



How? Is there a pipeline even planned across the Hindu Kush? How is this pipedream (no pun intended) going to be realized?


----------



## fatman17

VCheng said:


> How? Is there a pipeline even planned across the Hindu Kush? How is this pipedream (no pun intended) going to be realized?



stranger things have happened.


----------



## VCheng

fatman17 said:


> stranger things have happened.



Agreed.

An all-season large-capacity oil pipeline across a 16,000 foot high seismically active mountain range along the only major watershed of the country would be a technological marvel indeed, if it ever materializes. If. Ever.


----------



## Penguin

Nishan_101 said:


> I think for EW/ELINT we should look towards some JF-17 Dual Seat Block-IIs


Might there be a reason why most EW/Elint aircraft are bomber, transport or airliner based?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*MK 15 Phalanx Close-In Weapons System (CIWS)*

The MK 15 Phalanx Close-In Weapons System (CIWS - pronounced "sea-whiz") is a fast-reaction, rapid-fire 20-millimeter gun system that provides US Navy ships with a terminal defense against anti-ship missiles that have penetrated other fleet defenses. Designed to engage anti-ship cruise missiles and fixed-wing aircraft at short range, Phalanx automatically engages functions usually performed by separate, independent systems such as search, detection, threat evaluation, acquisition, track, firing, target destruction, kill assessment and cease fire. Phalanx underwent operational tests and evaluation onboard USS Bigelow in 1977, and exceeded maintenance and reliability specifications. Phalanx production started in 1978 with orders for 23 USN and 14 Foreign Military Sales (FMS) systems. 

Phalanx is a point-defense, total-weapon system consisting of two 20mm gun mounts that provide a terminal defense against incoming air targets. CIWS, without assistance from other shipboard systems, will automatically engage incoming anti-ship missiles and high-speed, low-level aircraft that have penetrated the ship primary defense envelope. As a unitized system, CIWS automatically performs search, detecting, tracking, threat evaluation, firing, and kill assessments of targets while providing for manual override. Each gun mount houses a fire control assembly and a gun subsystem. The fire control assembly is composed of a search radar for surveillance and detection of hostile targets and a track radar for aiming the gun while tracking a target. The unique closed-loop fire control system that tracks both the incoming target and the stream of outgoing projectiles gives CIWS the capability to correct its aim to hit fast-moving targets, including ASMs. The intent is to destroy the warhead on incoming missile. As a secondary measure, should it fail to hit the warhead, CIWS's rate of fire is intended to blow holes in the missile body, causing it to break up in air. 

The gun subsystem employs a gatling gun consisting of a rotating cluster of six barrels. The gatling gun fires a 20mm subcaliber sabot projectile using a heavy-metal (either tungsten or depleted uranium) 15mm penetrator surrounded by a plastic sabot and a light-weight metal pusher. The gatling gun fires 20mm ammunition at either 3,000 or 4,500 rounds-per-minute with a burst length of continuous, 60, or 100 rounds.

As a defensive weapon, the Close In Weapons System (CIWS) has special significance for Navy ships and their crews. Battle tested by the British during the Falkand War in the early 1980's, CIWS proved remarkably effective. Navy ship crews routinely test and operate CIWS to ensure the system is working correctly. While most testing involves tracking and firing at a simulated target, the real excitement starts when the fire control teams can fire at a real target. 

CIWS has been a mainstay self defense system aboard nearly every class of ship since the late 70's. It was originally designed to defeat low altitude antiship cruise missiles (ASCMs). As antiship cruise missiles became more complex in maneuvers and ability to be detected, and warfare areas moved from open ocean to littoral environments, CIWS has evolved to meet the threat. 

Block 0 incorporated on-mount search and track radars, the M61A1 gatling gun capable of firing at a rate of 3,000 rounds per minute, and a 980-round magazine. 

Block 1 incorporated a new search antenna to detect high altitude missiles, improved search sensitivity, increased the ammunition available for firing by 50 percent, a pneumatic gun drive which increased the firing rate to 4500 rounds per minute, and started using tungsten ammunition in place of depleted uranium. Block I improvements provide increased elevation coverage, larger magazine space for increased round capacity, a variable and higher gun fire rate, and improved radar and processing capabilities. 

Block 1 baseline 0 upgrades included a larger magazine (1,500 rounds), a multiple pulse repetition frequency search radar, an expanded radar search envelope to counter diving targets as well as reliability and maintainability improvements. 

Block 1 baseline 1 replaced the hydraulic gun drive with a pneumatic (air-driven) gun drive system that increased the rate of fire to 4,500 rounds per minute. Search radar sensitivity was also improved in the baseline 1 upgrade. 

Block I baseline 2 introduced further reliability upgrades and a muzzle restraint to decrease dispersion. Installed on multiple non-Aegis and Aegis ships, neither the original Phalanx Block 0 nor the subsequent Block 1 baseline 0, 1, or 2 upgrades are integrated with a ship self-defense system. A January 1992 Chief of Naval Operations decision requires replacement of Phalanx with the new ESSM system in new construction DDG ships. Though it initially appeared that DDG-79 would be the first new construction DDG to receive Evolved Sea Sparrow Missile in lieu of Phalanx, it now appears that, due to a slippage in the ESSM development program, DDG-85 will be the first. The Navy plans to install the Phalanx Block 1 baseline 2 configuration as temporary installations on DDG-79 through 84 until ESSM is produced.

Block 1A incorporated a new High Order Language Computer (HOLC) to provide more processing power over the obsolete general purpose digital computer, improved fire control algorithms to counter maneuvering targets, search multiple weapons coordination to better manage engagements, and an end-to-end testing function to better determine system functionality. Block 1A provides for basic integration with the Ship Self Defense System and enables RAM missile engagement through the Phalanx detection and track function. As of mid-March 2000, Block 1A installations had been completed on 20 DDG (Aegis) destroyers, 2 LHD, 2 FFG-7, and 9 LSD 41/49 class ships. In addition, LHD-7 (currently under construction) will commission with Block 1A.

Block 1B Phalanx Surface Mode (PSUM) upgrade allows engagement of small, high-speed, maneuvering surface craft and low, slow-moving aircraft, and hovering helicopters. This upgrade incorporates a thermal imager, an automatic acquisition video tracker, and a stabilization system for the imager, providing both day and night detection of threats. The thermal imager improves the system's ability to engage anti-ship cruise missiles by providing more accurate angle tracking information to the fire control computer. Additionally, the FLIR assists the radar in engaging some ASCM's bringing a greater chance of ship survivability. The thermal imager Automatic Acquisition Video Tracker (AAVT) and stablilization system provide surface mode and electro-optic (EO) angle track. Operational evaluation of Block 1B, conducted aboard USS Underwood (FFG-36) and the Self-Defense Test Ship, was completed in August 1999. According to Phalanx Program Office plans, Block 1B will be installed in 11 other FFG-7 CORT ships between June 2000 and July 2002.

Baseline 2C improvements provide an integrated multi-weapon operations capability. During integrated operations, the command system controls CIWS sensors, target reports, mode employment, and doctrine. The sensors are utilized to provide 360 degree search and track coverage, while providing track data to, and receiving designations from, the Command system. This CIWS installation includes a conversion kit for each weapon group to facilitate ease and safety of maintenance; the "maintenance enclosure" kit installs the below-deck equipment for a gun mount in a prefabricated enclosure with the mount located above it.

According to the Navy's Material Readiness Database for fiscal years 1997 through 1999, the SLQ-32 electronic warfare system, NATO Sea Sparrow Surface Missile System (NSSMS), Phalanx Close-in Weapon System, and the SPS-48E radar system were among the ship self-defense systems with the lowest availability rates. The Navy's measure of effectiveness for Equipment Operational Capability (availability) is classified in the following manner: Operable = Greater than 0.8; Minor problems = 0.7 - 0.8; Limited capability = 0.5 - 0.6; Major problems = 0.3 - 0.4; Inoperative = 0 - 0.2.

GSOrg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

fatman17 said:


> Phalanx is a point-defense, total-weapon system consisting of two 20mm gun mounts that provide a terminal defense against incoming air targets.


This is incorrect: a single 'stand alone' Phalanx is often used and there is no indication that mounts are coordinated on ships that actually have 2 Phalanx mounts. 



fatman17 said:


> According to the Navy's Material Readiness Database for fiscal years 1997 through 1999, the SLQ-32 electronic warfare system, NATO Sea Sparrow Surface Missile System (NSSMS), Phalanx Close-in Weapon System, and the SPS-48E radar system were among the ship self-defense systems with the lowest _availability _rates.


Is this correct? That would actually be a bad rather than a good thing. Unless 'UNavailability rate' is meant....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*DCNS to Supply Combat Systems for Pakistani Submarine*

28 September 2010

French naval company DCNS has won a contract to supply two Subtics combat management systems for Pakistan's Agosta 70 diesel-electric submarine fleet.

Subtics, the submarine tactical integrated combat system, integrates sensors and weapons, and can be retrofitted on boats of different manufacture, including those of Russian build.

Pakistan purchased the two DCNS built Agosta diesel-electric submarines in 1978 and has plans to add more modern boats to its fleet, according to the Defence News.

DCNS marketing manager for submarine combat systems Alain Cursat said the company had signed a contract in June 2010 for the modernisation of Agosta 70 boats.


_any update on this?_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*PNS Mehran, Pakistan* 

Key Data 
Type: Naval Air Station
Location: Karachi, Sindh Province, Pakistan 
Built: 1975 
Occupants: Pakistan Naval Air Arm 


PNS Mehran is the first Naval Air Station of Pakistan. Located in Karachi, the base is the headquarters of the Pakistan Navy's Naval Air Arm. It provides installation support to the Naval Air Arm's surveillance, maritime patrol and reconnaissance missions.

PNS Mehran was attacked by the Pakistani Taliban terrorists on 22 May 2011. Six armed militants cut the barbed wire and entered the base premises from the rear side. The terrorists destroyed two P-3C Orion aircraft parked at the base. Foreigners at the base, including 11 Chinese and six Americans, were rescued by the Special Service Group (SSG) commandos. The rescue operation lasted for about 16 hours and resulted in the death of 10 security force personnel and four militants, and injuries to 15force personnel.

History:

The office of the Commander Pakistan Fleet issued the commissioning orders for the PNS Merhan on 13 September 1975. The base was formally commissioned on 26 September 1975. The base had only eight officers, four sailors and no aircraft to support the Naval Air Arm. The Pakistan Air Force and Army initially assisted the Naval Air Arm to conduct training for air and ground crew. The first Westland Sea King helicopter arrived at the base after commissioning though it was acquired from the UK in September 1974.

The Sea King was the first helicopter to fly from the base. The first squadron of the Naval Air Arm was established in 1976 with three Breguet Atlantique aircraft. These aircraft were soon after complemented by Aérospatiale Alouette III helicopters. The 333 Squadron was formed with six Alouette helicopters purchased from France in 1977. The Fokker F-27 Aircraft acquired in 1982 formed the 27 Squadron.

"The base is also equipped with hangars and maintenance facilities for the aircraft. Naval Aviation Training School (NATS) was established in April 1988. The 222 Squadron was formed with three Lynx helicopters received from the UK in early 1994 and the 28 Squadron was established by three P-3C Orion aircraft bought in 1996.

Since its inception in 1975, PNS Mehran has continuously grown and today it supports the operations of approximately 25 multi-role aircraft of the Pakistan Navy.

PNS Mehran operations:

The Naval Air Arm at PNS Mehran is controlled by Commander Naval Aviation (COMNAV). COMNAV consists of four Head of Departments (HODs) including Commander Air (Cdr Air), Commander Air Engineering Department (Cdr AED), Commanding Officer MEHRAN (CO MEH) and Officer Commanding Naval Aviation Training School (OC NATS).

Cdr Air operates six squadrons including P3C 28 ASW/ASV Squadron, Atlantique 29 ASW Squadron, Fokker 27 Maritime ASW Squadron, Sea King 111 ASW/ASV Squadron and Alouette 333 ASW Squadron. It controls the flying activities of the base through the commanding officer of each squadron.

"The Sea King was the first helicopter to fly from the base."Cdr AED monitors the technical efficiency of the fleet. AED can conduct maintenance, repair and rebuilding on P-3C Orion, Atlantique, Fokker, Sea King and Alouette III aircraft. The logistics and administrative support to the aviation units is provided by CO MEHRAN.

The OC NATS offers aviation related training for air and ground crew of the Naval Air Arm. The school trains surface fleet officers and servicemen to satisfy the requirements of ship borne flight operations. The Base Flight Safety Officer ensures the safe flying practices implemented by the squadrons. The quality standards maintained by the maintenance and technical departments are monitored by the Quality Assurance Officer.

The Pakistan Naval Air Arm fleet stationed at PNS Mehran includes P-3C Orion Long Range Maritime Patrol (LRMP) aircraft, Atlantique LRMPs, F-27 Fokker LRMPs, Sea King helicopters and Alouette helicopters.

Air facilities:

PNS Mehran has a single runway to support the operations of P-3C Orion, Atlantique and F-27 Fokker aircraft. The base is also equipped with hangars and maintenance facilities for the aircraft. The Air Engineering Department (AED) performs maintenance, equipment modification and structural repairs of the air facilities. It also conducts inspection, refurbishment and reconstruction of aircraft.

PNS Mehran is located in Karachi, Pakistan. 
Pakistan Naval Air Arm Alouette 333 of the ASW Squadron. 
PNS Mehran is the headquarters of the Pakistan Navy's Naval Air Arm.

NT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*The SeaVue XMC radar*

is designed to address the need for persistent and accurate wide-area surveillance in the tactical maritime theatre.

Its flexible architecture allows integration into various platforms and can be used to perform border surveillance, exclusive economic zone monitoring, anti-piracy, illegal traffic monitoring, oil spill detection, and search and rescue missions.

More than 150 SeaVue radars without the expanded capability are currently operational in the US, Japan, Mexico, Italy, Australia, the UK, Thailand, Norway, Pakistan and Taiwan

_any info on this?_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## niaz

Nishan_101 said:


> I think for EW/ELINT we should look towards some JF-17 Dual Seat Block-IIs



EW involves actions tasked by, or under direct control of, an operational commander to search for, intercept, identify, and locate or localize sources of radiated electromagnetic energy for the purpose of threat recognition, targeting, planning, and conduct of future operations. The overlapping discipline, ELINT is the related process of analyzing and identifying the intercepted frequencies.

It is therefore clear that one needs a platform with sufficient room to install capable radar and other electronic equipment as well as seating for the air crew & personnel operating electronic gadgets and making sense of data. Such aircrafts also need to be the airborne for hours on end and therefore must carry sufficient fuel.

JF-17 is far too small an aircraft for the job.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

fatman17 said:


> *The SeaVue XMC radar*
> 
> is designed to address the need for persistent and accurate wide-area surveillance in the tactical maritime theatre.
> 
> Its flexible architecture allows integration into various platforms and can be used to perform border surveillance, exclusive economic zone monitoring, anti-piracy, illegal traffic monitoring, oil spill detection, and search and rescue missions.
> 
> More than 150 SeaVue radars without the expanded capability are currently operational in the US, Japan, Mexico, Italy, Australia, the UK, Thailand, Norway, Pakistan and Taiwan
> 
> _any info on this?_



See manyfacturer site: Raytheon Company: SeaVue Surveillance Radar

SeaVue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> *DCNS to Supply Combat Systems for Pakistani Submarine*
> 
> 28 September 2010
> 
> French naval company DCNS has won a contract to supply two Subtics combat management systems for Pakistan's Agosta 70 diesel-electric submarine fleet.
> 
> Subtics, the submarine tactical integrated combat system, integrates sensors and weapons, and can be retrofitted on boats of different manufacture, including those of Russian build.
> 
> Pakistan purchased the two DCNS built Agosta diesel-electric submarines in 1978 and has plans to add more modern boats to its fleet, according to the Defence News.
> 
> DCNS marketing manager for submarine combat systems Alain Cursat said the company had signed a contract in June 2010 for the modernisation of Agosta 70 boats.
> 
> 
> _any update on this?_



talked to a former Agosta-70 boat skipper. according to him the upgrades are almost complete. it will enhance the operational capability of the agosta-70's


----------



## fatman17

*a replacement for the F27 Is currently being studied with the CASA 235/295 and ATR 42/72 ASW are under consideration*

2 examples are going to be delivered by Dec-2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

fatman17 said:


> *a replacement for the F27 Is currently being studied with the CASA 235/295 and ATR 42/72 ASW are under consideration*
> 
> 2 examples are going to be delivered by Dec-2012.



*ATR 72 Anti-Submarine Warfare*

Developed by Alenia Aermacchi, the ATR 72 ASW is the most affordable solution to fulfill the Anti-Submarine role in modern naval warfare.

Proven in revenue service under a wide range of operating conditions, the ATR 72 is well adapted to ASW missions as a result of its design and size which provide a solid airframe, the necessary support systems, and the cabin volume to accommodate the special equipment required to search for, detect, identify, track, and attack both submarines and surface targets on command.

The ATR 72 ASW integrates the tactical patrol and surveillance mission system of the ATR 42 Surveyor with additional anti-submarine warfare capabilities such as a search radar, an acoustic system with sonobuoy launcher, an electro-optic system, a Magnetic Anomaly Detector (MAD), a self protection system including Electronic Support Measures (ESM), Missile Warning System (MWS), chaff and flare dispensers and an armament system with four underfuselage pylons for depth charges, torpedoes and antiship missiles.

The ATR 72 ASW has been recently selected by the Turkish Government to be operated by the Turkish Navy.

For more details, please visit: ATR Aircraft 

*TECHNICAL DATA*

*Dimensions* 
Span	27.05 m	88.75 ft
Length	27.17 m	89.13 ft
Height	7.65 m	25.08 ft
Wing area	61 sqm	657 sqft

*Weights* 
Empty	15,052 kg	33,184 lb
Takeoff (maximum)	21,960 kg	48,413 lb

*Power Plant* 
Take-off power	2,475 SHP 
Take-off power	2,750 SHP 
Propeller (Hamilton Sundstrand)	6 Blade 568F 

*Performance (clean, ISA)* 
Balance take-off field length (ISA - Sea Level MTOW)	1,290 m	4,232 ft
Landing Field Length (Sea level -MLW)	1,067 m	3,500 ft
Maximum Cruise Speed (97% MTOW - ISA - 16,000 ft)	276 kt


----------



## Nishan_101

PN should buy these aircrafts in good numbers as they are much more capable than anything at present. I wish that after gaining two ATR-42/72 they will develop a program to order about 8-11 ATR-72 ASW aircrafts soon(by 2015) and to replace F-27 along with Atlantique and even selling the ATR-42 too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101




----------



## fatman17

*India&#8217;s Current Submarine Force, and Rival Navies*


Pakistan currently owns 8 submarines. They acquired 4 French Daphne submarines (Hangor Class) and 2 French Agosta 70 submarines (Hashmat Class) from the French Navy during the 1970s, and modified the submarines to fire Harpoon missiles in 1985

. Two updated Agosta 90Bs (Khalid Class) are also in service, and were commissioned in 1999 and 2003 respectively. The third submarine will add a MESMA AIP, and the other two Agosta 90Bs may be refitted for the propulasion system later. 

Two of Pakistan&#8217;s Hangor Class are due for decommissioning soon, and the age of the Daphnes and Agosta-70s will make maintaining their current submarine force level a challenge.


China currently owns 74 submarines; 33 of them are Type 033s, a Chinese copy of the 1960s-era Romeo class (which in turn was based on 1944 U-Boat designs). None of those are expected to remain in service past 2010, but projections indicate that by the time India&#8217;s Scorpenes begin to enter service, the Chinese will probably have 58-61 submarines. 

If one leaves out the problem-plagued Type 091 Han Class SSNs and old, updated-Romeo Type 035 Ming Class SSKs entirely, China&#8217;s attack sub force is still projected at about 30 subs by 2010, including 4 Type 093 Shang Class SSN and 8 Kilo (Project 636) & Advanced Kilo Class (Project 877) SSKs.

The submariner blog Ultraquiet No More points out that India currently operates 14 submarines. Based on additional research, DID has revised that total to 16 submarines, of which 9-13 are currently operational:

&#8226;4 German Type 209 SSK submarines, known in India as the Shishumar Class. They were delivered between 1984 &#8211; 1994; S44 Shishumar has been refitted, and one submarine (probably S47 Shankul) is currently undergoing a refit. The vessels are expected to reach their end of service life between 2016-2024. 

The United News of India (UNI) reported on Sept 6/04 that Siemens of Germany has offered the Indian Navy an upgrade for the Shishumar Class submarines, which will involve the installation of their Air Independent Propulsion (AIP) system. India is said to be cautious about the technology, and especially the dangers of storing hydrogen on shore.

&#8226;10 Russian Kilo Class/ Project 877 SSKs, known in India as Sindhu Class and built (1986-1991, 1997, 2000) under a contract between Rosvooruzhenie and the Indian Defense Ministry. They are considered to be one of the world&#8217;s quietest submarines, but there are reports that the Indian Navy considers them underpowered. Several of these subs have received mid-life refits, but the quality of those refits has been a subject of dispute. Based on the timing of mid-life refits and statements by India&#8217;s Navy, it seems likely that India&#8217;s Kilos will begin reaching the end of their service lives and entering rolling decommissioning around 2012. Even so, the spacing of their original delivery ensures that they will remain in service for many years to come.

&#8226;Bharat-Rakshak adds that 2 Foxtrot class subs delivered in the mid-1970s are still technically in service. S40 Vela is said to be undergoing a refit of some kind, which may or may not ever be completed. S42 Vagli is based in Mumbai, and is unlikely to remain in service for very much longer.

GSOrg


----------



## Nishan_101

fatman17 said:


> *Indias Current Submarine Force, and Rival Navies*
> 
> 
> Pakistan currently owns 8 submarines. They acquired 4 French Daphne submarines (Hangor Class) and 2 French Agosta 70 submarines (Hashmat Class) from the French Navy during the 1970s, and modified the submarines to fire Harpoon missiles in 1985
> 
> . Two updated Agosta 90Bs (Khalid Class) are also in service, and were commissioned in 1999 and 2003 respectively. The third submarine will add a MESMA AIP, and the other two Agosta 90Bs may be refitted for the propulasion system later.
> 
> Two of Pakistans Hangor Class are due for decommissioning soon, and the age of the Daphnes and Agosta-70s will make maintaining their current submarine force level a challenge.
> 
> 
> China currently owns 74 submarines; 33 of them are Type 033s, a Chinese copy of the 1960s-era Romeo class (which in turn was based on 1944 U-Boat designs). None of those are expected to remain in service past 2010, but projections indicate that by the time Indias Scorpenes begin to enter service, the Chinese will probably have 58-61 submarines.
> 
> If one leaves out the problem-plagued Type 091 Han Class SSNs and old, updated-Romeo Type 035 Ming Class SSKs entirely, Chinas attack sub force is still projected at about 30 subs by 2010, including 4 Type 093 Shang Class SSN and 8 Kilo (Project 636) & Advanced Kilo Class (Project 877) SSKs.
> 
> The submariner blog Ultraquiet No More points out that India currently operates 14 submarines. Based on additional research, DID has revised that total to 16 submarines, of which 9-13 are currently operational:
> 
> 4 German Type 209 SSK submarines, known in India as the Shishumar Class. They were delivered between 1984  1994; S44 Shishumar has been refitted, and one submarine (probably S47 Shankul) is currently undergoing a refit. The vessels are expected to reach their end of service life between 2016-2024.
> 
> The United News of India (UNI) reported on Sept 6/04 that Siemens of Germany has offered the Indian Navy an upgrade for the Shishumar Class submarines, which will involve the installation of their Air Independent Propulsion (AIP) system. India is said to be cautious about the technology, and especially the dangers of storing hydrogen on shore.
> 
> 10 Russian Kilo Class/ Project 877 SSKs, known in India as Sindhu Class and built (1986-1991, 1997, 2000) under a contract between Rosvooruzhenie and the Indian Defense Ministry. They are considered to be one of the worlds quietest submarines, but there are reports that the Indian Navy considers them underpowered. Several of these subs have received mid-life refits, but the quality of those refits has been a subject of dispute. Based on the timing of mid-life refits and statements by Indias Navy, it seems likely that Indias Kilos will begin reaching the end of their service lives and entering rolling decommissioning around 2012. Even so, the spacing of their original delivery ensures that they will remain in service for many years to come.
> 
> Bharat-Rakshak adds that 2 Foxtrot class subs delivered in the mid-1970s are still technically in service. S40 Vela is said to be undergoing a refit of some kind, which may or may not ever be completed. S42 Vagli is based in Mumbai, and is unlikely to remain in service for very much longer.
> 
> GSOrg



If not wrong then PN is going to upgrade its Agosta-70 to the similar Subtics like of Agosta-90B(although we need to produce it of about 7 Agosta-90B which was the wish of every Pakistani, but due to many Political and other economical problems that include *time as well and PN decision which turned out be the worse* made it impossible. But there are symbols that if economical conditions will going to improve then we might going to do JV with Chinese/Germans on SSKs and Andrasta like submarines).

Although PN has a clear requirement of 14+ - 21 SSKs but due to economical reasons we are not going any where but some post suggested that PN might be interested in Germans one like U-216 or a new program....


----------



## Windjammer

*
Wonder if it's PN disposing off it's Lynx fleet. ??*


----------



## Nishan_101

Windjammer said:


> *
> Wonder if it's PN disposing off it's Lynx fleet. ??*



MASHA ALLAH now PN is doing the right thing. May ALLAH give all the brain and thoughts as well as action which is loved by ALLAH. Ameen.

I also hope they will look to dispose of other older equipments as well.

PA and PAF too....


----------



## fatman17

Windjammer said:


> *
> Wonder if it's PN disposing off it's Lynx fleet. ??*



yep expensive to operate. spare parts problem.


----------



## imiakhtar

fatman17 said:


> yep expensive to operate. spare parts problem.



And for those of us who can't read urdu:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

... got to get me one of these ;-)


----------



## fatman17

*U.S. Navy Take Notice: China is becoming a World-Class Military Shipbuilder.*


November 01, 2012

By Gabe Collins and Andrew Erickson.

The engine of China's naval rise has flown under the radar - until now. 


China&#8217;s military shipyards now are surpassing Western European, Japanese, and Korean military shipbuilders in terms of both the types and numbers of ships they can build. If Beijing prioritizes progress, China&#8217;s military shipbuilding technical capabilities can likely become as good as Russia&#8217;s are now by 2020 and will near current U.S. shipbuilding technical proficiency levels by 2030. China is now mass producing at least six classes of modern diesel-electric submarines and surface warships, including the new Type 052C &#8220;Luyang II&#8221; and Type 052D &#8220;Luyang III&#8221; destroyers now in series production.

Eight key themes, listed sequentially below, characterize China&#8217;s rise as a world-class military shipbuilder. For reference, the companies building the warships are China State Shipbuilding Corporation (&#8220;CSSC&#8221 and China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (&#8220;CSIC&#8221.

1. China&#8217;s warship build out thus far supports modernization and replacement, not rapid expansion

Over the past six years, China&#8217;s overall fleet of frontline combatants has expanded, but slowly, growing from 172 ships in 2005 to an estimated 221 vessels in 2012. However, the fleet has improved substantially in qualitative terms as newer ships and subs replace older ones. For instance, as Type 052 C/D Luyang-series destroyers, Type 054A Jiangkai II-series frigates, and Type 041 Yuan diesel-electric submarines have come into the fleet, they are allowing the People&#8217;s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) to steadily retire obsolete platforms like Luda destroyers and Ming submarines.

2. Chinese military shipbuilders are catching up to Russian and U.S. Yards

China&#8217;s large state-backed military shipbuilders are approaching their Russian and U.S. peers in terms of the number of warships built. China&#8217;s large submarine and surface warship build out will, in a decade, likely have it become second only to the U.S. in terms of total warships produced since 1990. More importantly, the ramp-up of China&#8217;s construction of large warships in recent years will mean the PLA Navy will likely be taking delivery of larger numbers of modern surface combatants and submarines annually than the U.S. Navy.


Measured in terms of warships commissioned since 1990, China is now number three globally and is rapidly gaining on Russia, the number two country. Most of Russia&#8217;s post-1990 military ship deliveries simply reflected yards &#8220;finishing up&#8221; Soviet-era projects.

Chinese yards, in contrast, have come on strong over the past decade, with a big push in submarine construction that began in 2002-03 and a strong pipeline of surface warship deliveries that continues to gain steam to this very day. Chinese military shipyards&#8212;in particular the Changxing Island and Hudong Zhonghua yards near Shanghai&#8212;are humming with activity, and over the next 2-3 years, China is likely to commission enough large warships to put it second only to the U.S. in terms of large warships built and delivered since 1990.

3. China&#8217;s military shipbuilders are using modular mass production techniques

CSSC&#8217;s Jiangnan Shipyard is using modular construction methods to build Type 052-series destroyers. Modular construction involves building the ship in &#8220;blocks.&#8221; This maximizes a shipyard&#8217;s productive potential and also provides greater latitude for modifying designs and customizing ships. Modular construction also gives yards the flexibility to either build centers of expertise within the yard or outsource the production of certain components and then import them to the yard for final assembly.

CSSC&#8217;s Hudong Zhonghua shipyard also appears to be using modular construction techniques for the Type 071 LPD. The yard has now constructed four of the vessels, two of which are in service and two of which are in the trial/outfitting stage. They have also been able to fabricate the Type 071 hulls faster, with a time gap of nearly four years between the first and second vessels, but only 10 months between vessels two and three, and four months between vessels three and four.

4. China&#8217;s military shipyards appear to be sharing design and production information across company lines

Historically, CSIC built all Chinese submarines, but the current production run of Type 041 Yuan-class advanced diesel electric subs has seen at least two boats being built in CSSC&#8217;s Jiangnan yard. This suggests submarine construction expertise is growing outside of CSIC. However, there are no indications thus far that CSSC is doing submarine design work, which could mean that Beijing is making the companies and their design institutes share submarine design and construction information. Likewise, the new Type 056 corvette is being built in both CSSC and CSIC shipyards, suggesting that a standardized design and production approach is being shared by both companies.

5. China&#8217;s military shipbuilders will be able to indigenously build aircraft carriers

China&#8217;s first aircraft carrier, Liaoning, which entered service on September 25th of this year, started as an empty hull and gave CSIC valuable experience in effectively creating an aircraft carrier from the keel up. China has a total of seven shipyards with sufficiently large berths to assemble a carrier hull (three hundred meters or more), and the yards are basically equally dispersed between CSSC and CSIC. These yards are located in Dalian (CSIC), Qingdao (CSIC), Huludao (CSIC), Shanghai (CSSC), and Guangzhou (CSSC).


CSIC Bohai Shipbuilding Heavy Industry complex near Huludao (where China builds its nuclear submarines) is a top candidate due to its large, covered building sheds where carrier parts could be fabricated in modular fashion and out of the view of satellite surveillance. The company says it has the &#8220;largest indoor seven-step&#8221; ship construction facilities in China. This facility, together with CSSC&#8217;s large new Changxing Island yard, and CSIC&#8217;s Dalian yard&#8212;which fitted out the carrier Liaoning that just entered PLAN service&#8212;are the three leading candidates to build China&#8217;s indigenous carriers.

6. China will retain a military shipbuilding cost advantage

We project that for at least the next five years, Chinese shipbuilders will have a substantial labor cost advantage over their counterparts in South Korea, Japan, and the U.S. CSSC&#8217;s Jiangnan shipyard can likely deliver a Type 052C destroyer for 24% less than it costs Korea&#8217;s Hyundai heavy Industries to produce a KDX-III destroyer. Likewise, according to disclosures in the July 2011 issue of Ship borne Weapons, Wuchang shipyard can produce a late model diesel electric sub such as the Type 041 for roughly 47% less than it would cost South Korea&#8217;s DSME to make a Type 209 submarine. The lower labor cost in China likely serves as a core driver. This may help explain the larger Chinese cost advantage in building submarines, since advanced submarines can require substantially larger number of man-hours to build than surface ships do.

7. China&#8217;s neighbors feel increasingly compelled to augment their naval forces in response to Chinese warship production

South Korea has decided to expand its procurement of advanced diesel-electric submarines to include nine KSS-III 3,000-ton submarines by 2020 and nine 1,800-ton subs by 2018. This acquisition will basically double the size of the country&#8217;s current sub force and substantially enhance its capabilities, since the biggest boats in the fleet are currently 1,800-ton vessels. South Korea has also elected to double its Aegis destroyer purchases over the next decade.

Similarly, Vietnam&#8217;s maritime friction with China and fear of the PLAN&#8217;s growing power is making Hanoi into one of the Russian defense industry&#8217;s star customers. Vietnam has ordered six Kilo-class diesel submarines from Russia and is likely to take delivery of its first Kilo by the end of 2012. Hanoi is also adding advanced Russian anti-ship missiles and stealthy Gepard-class missile armed patrol boats to its naval force.

8. China now has the potential to become a significant exporter of diesel submarines and smaller surface warships

China&#8217;s shipbuilders are becoming increasingly competitive in terms of the ratio of cost to combat power they can deliver. For instance, the July 2011 issue of Shipborne Weapons reports that China will supply 6 potentially Air-Independent Propulsion (AIP)-equipped submarines to Pakistan for as little as 1/3 the unit price at which European shipyards would be able to supply comparable boats.


With the advent of the Type 041 Yuan-class diesel sub and Type 056 corvette, China now has two platforms for which it is already capable of series production and for which the unit costs are likely to drop significantly in coming years. The export version of Russia&#8217;s Steregushiy-class corvette, called Tigr, currently stands at around U.S. $150 million per vessel. As China&#8217;s Type 056 production run continues to expand, it would not be a surprise to eventually see the PLAN&#8217;s unit cost end up in the U.S. $110-120 million per vessel cost range, which would make the Type 056 a serious export competitor to the Tigr and other smaller Russian warships.

Conclusion

China&#8217;s naval shipbuilding industry has advanced to the point that it can series produce modern diesel submarines, landing platform docks (LPDs), destroyers, frigates, corvettes, and fast attack craft, albeit with some imported components for a number of key systems. The ongoing series production of Type 041 SSKs, Type 071 LPDs, Type 052 destroyers, and Type 056 corvettes strongly suggests that China&#8217;s military shipbuilders have rapidly assimilated commercial innovations such as modular construction.

Chinese naval shipbuilding faces several challenges moving forward. Most notably, six major questions remain:

1. Does Beijing have the political will to continue devoting substantial and growing resources to naval modernization?

2. Can China achieve requisite technical advances in weapons systems, propulsion, and military electronics?

3. Can China master the technologies needed to build nuclear submarines capable of surviving in a conflict with U.S. and Russian boats?

4. Can it build an aircraft carrier with catapults that would allow it to maximize the strike and air combat capabilities of the J-15 fighter it is likely to carry?

5. Will the Chinese leadership be willing to invest political and financial capital in establishing intensive and realistic training for the PLAN and provide diplomatic support for establishment of sustained access to facilities in key areas such as the Indian Ocean region?

6. Will continued weakness in the global ship market prompt Beijing to capitalize on the availability of shipyard space to further increase the pace of military shipbuilding?

China&#8217;s military shipbuilders are showing that they can meet Beijing&#8217;s current call for warships and could produce more if given the mandate and the resources. The U.S. strategic rebalancing toward the Asia-Pacific will need more than rhetoric if it is to remain credible in the face of China&#8217;s potential to rapidly produce modern warships.

The Pentagon should consider adjusting the U.S. Navy&#8217;s ship acquisition programs in response. As Chinese warships become better, the numbers ratio between the PLAN and U.S. Navy combatants will become increasingly important. Given that shipbuilding is an industry where lead times can be many years, now is the time for Washington to begin responding to China&#8217;s warship production improvements and prepare strategically for further naval advances that Beijing is likely to unveil over the next 2-3 years.

good news for PN


----------



## james5

Pak navy is going strong at this time .


----------



## fatman17

Commander of Sri Lankan Navy Visiting Pakistan


November 6th, 2012 by Shadab Khan


The Commander of the Sri Lanka Navy Vice Admiral Jayanth Colombage is visiting Pakistan on an Official visit from today. The visit of Sri Lankan Navy Commander will be from 6 &#8211; 12 November 2012, which is undertaken on the invitation extended by Chief of Naval Staff Pakistan Admiral Mohammad Asif Sandila.



This will be Vice Admiral Colombage&#8217;s first visit abroad after taking over Command of the prestigious Sri Lankan Navy to the closest regional ally and traditional friendly country Pakistan.



Vice Admiral Colombage was promoted to the 3-star rank of Vice Admiral and was appointed as the New Commander of the Sri Lanka Navy on 27 September 2012 by H.E Mahinda Rajapaksa, President of the Democratic Socialist Republic of Sri Lanka.



Vice Admiral Colombage will be visiting all major naval establishments in Karachi besides holding discussion with his counterpart for future collaboration between the two friendly navies.



During stay in Karachi he will also visit the International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS). The IDEAS showcases a wide variety of technology, ranging from equipment used in the third world countries to the most sophisticated systems from the West. This exhibition provides a perfect interactive platform for the defence forces to assess the best products and technology to cater for their respective defence-related requirements. Besides, it also presents an ideal opportunity to the manufacturers of Military Weapons System, Vehicles, Defence system etc. for entering into collaboration and joint ventures with Pakistan or other prospective international partners.



The visit of Sri Lanka Navy Commander is of immense importance especially after the war is over in Sri Lanka and there is a requirement to build on relations of strategic value between the two friendly countries in the new and developing regional environment.



Since independence, Sri Lanka and Pakistan have consistently maintained close, cordial and mutually supportive relations especially in the field of defense. Both nations have assisted each other during testing times in their histories.



Pakistan and Sri Lanka have comprehensive and mutually beneficial training collaboration for Army, Navy and Air Force. Over a period of time, a strong bond of commitment and mutual understanding has been reached between both the friendly armed forces. In future too, both the brotherly countries are expected to work more closely in the field of defence to boost peace efforts in the region.


----------



## fatman17

Locally built pusher tugs launched


KARACHI, Nov 9: 


Two pusher tugs constructed for Pakistan Navy at the Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) were launched here on Friday.

The event was planned in connection with the international defence exhibition IDEAS-2012.

The defence production secretary, retired Lt-Gen Shahid Iqbal, chaired the launch ceremony.

Senior flag officers, delegates from friendly countries attending IDEAS-2012 and dignitaries from the maritime sector, defence industries and Pakistan Navy were present.

The pusher tugs with a displacement of 55 tonnes can achieve the speed of 10 knots with bollard pull of 12 tonnes.

The push bow and fenders of the pusher tugs have been specially designed for safe handling of submarines in the harbour.

In his address, the chief guest, retired Lt-Gen Shahid Iqbal, highlighted the significance of the occasion saying that it showed the capacity and capability of Pakistan in defence production. &#8220;It is indeed a clear manifestation of the indigenisation policies of our government and a proud moment for the KSEW,&#8221; he said.

He expressed satisfaction over the continued success of the Karachi shipyard in achieving major targets of its business plans both in shipbuilding and general engineering projects.

&#8220;This success is attributable to sound planning of the management and relentless efforts of its workforce,&#8221; he added.

Earlier delivering the welcome address, managing director of the Karachi Shipyard Rear Admiral Hasan Nasir Shah said that these tugs had been indigenously built at the KSEW with international quality standards and the KSEW had achieved complete
self-sufficiency for construction of such vessels.

In the past two years the KSEW had delivered four of such vessels taking total tally to 19 tugs made at the KSEW, he added.

Addressing the ceremony, Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Projects) Rear Admiral Abdul Aleem said that the Karachi shipyard had always been the main support for Pakistan Navy fleet for new construction as well as repair of ships.

&#8220;The present event is the continuation of its long lasting commitment with Pakistan Navy,&#8221; he added.

He said that in recognition of the commendable support, Pakistan Navy also entrusted the Karachi Shipyard with F22P frigate, FAC-M No2, 32 tonne bollard pull tug and multipurpose barge construction projects.&#8212;APP


----------



## fatman17

*Interview: Adm. Asif Sandila, Chief of Naval Staff, Pakistan Navy*


Feb. 20, 2012 - 12:38PM | By USMAN ANSARI 

ISLAMABAD &#8212; Bordering Afghanistan and near the Arabian Sea, Pakistan has become a frontline state in global anti-terrorism endeavors since 2001. Maritime counterterrorism and anti-piracy efforts have increasingly drawn the Pakistan Navy (PN) into international operations such as Coalition Task Force 150 and counter piracy Coalition Task Force 151.

The Navy, led since October by Adm. Asif Sandila, must maintain its peacetime fleet plus deterrent credibility in the face of archrival India&#8217;s military expansion, which includes a modernization and expansion program for the Indian Navy. The Pakistan Navy&#8217;s own modernization plans have been complicated by the nation&#8217;s poor financial position, which has made Pakistan more reliant on China for new military equipment.

_Q. You have only just taken up office. What are the most pressing issues you face at present?_

A. We are faced with a phenomenal naval buildup in our immediate neighborhood, which has the potential to disturb the balance of naval power in the region. We need to ensure that this balance is redressed and naval power is not concentrated in any one center in [the Indian Ocean region]. We are taking steps to achieve that, but at the same time we, being located astride a global energy highway, are also required to play a pivotal role in ensuring maritime security and stability of the northwest part of the region. Pakistan is thus torn between redressing an unprecedented naval buildup, as well as ensuring maritime security. To cope with these dual yet tremendously challenging propositions on either flanks of Pakistan at a time when we are passing through difficult financial times is the most pressing issue I face today.

_Q. With Pakistan&#8217;s troubled economy, how is the Navy continuing to finance its operations and acquisitions? It no longer seems that Pakistan will be looking to acquire surplus warships, like additional Oliver Hazard Perry-class frigates._

A. It&#8217;s true that our economy is not in a healthy state at the moment, but considering the precarious security environment in our region and its impact on Pakistan, the government has not carried out cuts in any field of defense, including the Navy. I therefore don&#8217;t think that our future acquisition programs will suffer due to budgetary constraints. With regards to the Oliver Hazard Perry acquisition, the program is not being financed through our national funding. Rather, it falls under the U.S.-sponsored Foreign Military Financing Program, and it remains on course. As of now, we have visibility of four more Oliver Hazard Perry ships to be supplied to the Navy in 2013 and 2014 in batches of two each.

_Q. A strategic threat from India has been cited in plans for the Navy&#8217;s expansion, but if this also means a manpower increase, as well as the number of hulls in the water, how will you meet these costs? Would the incremental replacement of existing manpower-intensive systems allow this to happen, or will you have to seek a budget increase?_

A. I have alluded to the massive Indian naval buildup, but let me clarify that we can neither afford nor do we plan to match it in terms of numerical strength, be it the number of PN personnel or PN platforms. We have our own employment strategy, and we are developing our strength and hardware to enable successful manifestation of this strategy. It is not exclusively Indo-centric. It is essentially based on achieving certain capabilities that we hope will help us deliver in the hour of need.

_Q. One of the most high-profile acquisition programs of your predecessor&#8217;s tenure was the next-generation submarine. Can you expand on reports of a Chinese submarine design being selected, and comment on whether the HDW Type-214 may still see service with Pakistan as a replacement for the Agosta-70s?_

A. Submarines all along have been our main strength and at the heart of our naval strategy of offensive sea denial. Over the years, the strength of our submarines has dwindled due to aging. Our primary consideration is to acquire modern and potent submarines. All options, including submarines of the West, as well as China, are under deliberation, though no decision has been taken as yet.

_Q. Long-standing plans include the expansion of the shipbuilding industry but also to diversify construction locations away from Karachi to places like Gwadar and Ormara. Where do these plans stand?_

A. Our long-term plan is to have two major shipbuilding and repair yards at Port Bin Qasim in the east and Gwadar in the west. In addition, we have a strategic plan to develop this rich but hitherto untapped segment of our maritime sector. To realize the same, we have a high-level shipbuilding task force formed under the aegis of [the Ministry of Defence Production].

_Q. How do you plan to replace the P-3C Orions destroyed by terrorists last year? And what else can we expect from the Navy&#8217;s maritime patrol aircraft procurement efforts? Have you examined any Chinese options, such as the H-6K or Y-8Q? And is any thought being given to replacing your elderly Westland Sea King helicopters yet?_

A. Despite the loss of two P-3Cs during the unfortunate attack on [Pakistan Naval Station] Mehran last year, our maritime surveillance capability remains intact and we can well manage our operational requirements. Nevertheless, we have initiated the process for the replacement of the destroyed aircraft from the U.S. and remain hopeful of a positive outcome. You must appreciate that the P-3C is designed for long-range surveillance. Deploying this aircraft continuously for routine surveillance in peacetime is not only uneconomical; it actually amounts to its underutilization. We are thus maintaining smaller and cheaper maritime patrol aircraft &#8212; i.e., FK-27S &#8212;which fulfills our day-to-day operational needs. Apart from that, we are considering a range of other surveillance aircraft, including Chinese options.

With regard to our Sea King helos, we have signed the Mid Life Upgrade Program, under which a new and modern avionics suite and sensors will be fitted onboard, making them a more potent and capable aerial platform.

_Q. The effectiveness of the small number of Exocet-equipped anti-ship strike Mirage-5 aircraft is now surely questionable. What do you intend to replace them with? And is there a case for having these Pakistan Air Force aircraft under naval control?_

A. PAF Mirage aircraft equipped with missiles are effective [anti-shipping strike] platforms. The PN and PAF have put in place an efficient mechanism for their optimum deployment, which is why we don&#8217;t feel the need to place them under PN control. There are plans to replace the systems which become obsolete or are no longer operationally effective.

_Q. Later this decade, you will face an Indian nuclear-powered, nuclear-armed ballistic submarine that threatens the current strategic balance in South Asia. How do you intend to respond?_

A. The strategic dimension of India&#8217;s naval buildup is a cause of concern not only for us but for the entire Indian Ocean region. I feel nuclearization of the Indian Ocean does not augur well for peace and stability in the region. We are mindful of this development and taking necessary measures to restore the strategic balance.

_Q. Your predecessors have spoken about further new-build warships. Can we expect more orders for the F-22P frigate, or perhaps the heavier Type-054A Jiankai-II? What about your Turkish-designed corvette program. Has that been abandoned?_

A. Contemporary maritime warfare has increased and diversified the roles of surface ships manifold, thus making them indispensable for any navy. The Pakistan Navy, being incessantly engaged in maritime security, counterterrorism and anti-piracy operations, is still short of surface ships to meet the growing requirements. We feel that despite addition of four F-22P frigates and planned induction of U.S. OHP-class frigates, our force structure in terms of surface ships would still be deficient. We are thus evaluating various options, including corvette-sized ships to meet the shortfall.

_Q. There have been long-standing plans to increase security in the coastal/littoral environments. What are your current and future plans for Pakistan Navy Marines and the Maritime Safety Agency?_

A. Coastal and port security remains a high-priority area for the Pakistan Navy, and we are making concerted efforts in this direction. PN is actively pursuing the formation of a Joint Maritime Information Organization. In Pakistan, a whole host of agencies working under different ministries are in one way or the other concerned with maritime security. This, at times, leads to information blockage and duplication of efforts, resulting in uncoordinated response to challenges in the maritime arena. We are pursuing this inter-ministerial and inter-agency body, which will bring more synergy in our efforts and become an assured guarantor of our port and coastal security.

PN Marines have a wide variety of roles to perform, but most importantly, they are entrusted with the defense of the Creeks area [which is part of the disputed Indo-Pakistani maritime border]. For this purpose, we have equipped them with special craft and assault boats to add to their mobility and firepower in support of their operational plans.

DU.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan&#8217;s new frigates a boost for anti-piracy, maritime security efforts*


Written by Guy Martin 

Thursday, 08 November 2012 21:06 



The Pakistan Navy will next year take delivery of its fourth and final F-22P frigate. The locally built vessel will help it ensure maritime security, not just for Pakistan but also for the international community as the Pakistan Navy combats piracy and other threats in the Indian Ocean region.

Commodore Hisham of the Pakistan Navy, speaking at the International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) in Karachi today, said that Pakistan&#8217;s Navy has been part of Combined Task Force 151 (CTF-151) since January 2009 in an effort to combat piracy in the Gulf of Aden.

CTF 151 is an international naval task force that operates in the Gulf of Aden and off the eastern coast of Somalia covering an area of approximately 1.1 million square miles. It was established in January 2009 to conduct counterpiracy operations under a mission-based mandate throughout the Combined Maritime Forces (CMF) area of responsibility.

Pakistan has from the beginning participated in CTF-151 and so far has rotated 13 ships in the Task Force and commanded it twice. In December the Pakistan Navy will take command for a third time.

With the advent of pirates using hijacked mother ships from which to launch attack skiffs, piracy has expanded far beyond the Somali coast. Pirates have struck as far as the western coast of India, the Somali Basin and close to Pakistan&#8217;s Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ). Indeed, Hisham noted that there have been three incidences of piracy on the edge of Pakistan&#8217;s EEZ in recent times.

Hisham said that Somali piracy has strategic fallout which includes disruption of trade, a rise in insurance premiums and freight charges and altered routes as shipping companies avoid high risk areas.

Hisham pointed out that terrorists and pirates operate hand-in-glove, as money made through piracy is used to further terrorist activities ashore, which distracts from activity at sea.

Apart from counter-piracy duties, the Pakistan Navy is also part of Combined Task Force 150 (CTF-150), a multinational coalition naval task force working under the 25 nation coalition of Combined Maritime Forces. It was established to promote maritime security in order to counter terrorist acts and related illegal activities, which terrorists use to fund or conceal their movements. CTF-150&#8216;s Area of Operation covers the Red Sea, Gulf of Aden, Indian Ocean and Gulf of Oman.

The activities of CTF-150 directly influence events ashore, as terrorist organisations are denied a risk free method of conducting operations or moving personnel, weapons or income-generating narcotics.

Pakistan has five times commanded the Combined Task Force 150 since 2004. Hisham noted that the Pakistan Navy&#8217;s contribution to regional maritime security has involved 44 ships in rotation since 2004, which have accumulated more than 50 000 hours at sea. Pakistan Navy ships have had the second highest on-task time in the coalition second only to the United States.

Pakistan&#8217;s ability to provide maritime security is being increased with the arrival of its four new F-22P or Zulfiquar class multi-purpose frigates, the first of which was commissioned in September 2009. The Hudong-Zhonghua Shipbuilding Group, China State Shipbuilding Company, the China Shipbuilding and Trading Company and Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) are all involved in the production of the vessels.

The first three frigates were built in China at the Hudong Zhonghau Shipyard, while the last vessel is being built by Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works. The class carry Harbin Z-9 helicopters and are armed with a 76 mm gun, 30 mm Type 730B close-in weapons systems, FM-90N surface-to-air missiles, C-802 surface-to-surface missiles, ET-52C torpedoes and RDC-32 anti-submarine rockets.

The fourth frigate was launched in June last year at the Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works. During the launch ceremony the Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Noman Bashir said that a strong navy was needed to defend the maritime interests of Pakistan. He said that the country does not have any aggressive plans but needed to protect sea routes, the exclusive economic zone and international energy lines that pass close to the coast. He said this was not only in the interest of Pakistan but the entire international community.

DW


----------



## Penguin

fatman17 said:


> *India&#8217;s Current Submarine Force, and Rival Navies*
> 
> 
> Pakistan currently owns 8 submarines. They acquired 4 French Daphne submarines (Hangor Class) and 2 French Agosta 70 submarines (Hashmat Class) from the French Navy during the 1970s, and modified the submarines to fire Harpoon missiles in 1985
> 
> . Two updated Agosta 90Bs (Khalid Class) are also in service, and were commissioned in 1999 and 2003 respectively. The third submarine will add a MESMA AIP, and the other two Agosta 90Bs may be refitted for the propulasion system later.
> 
> Two of Pakistan&#8217;s Hangor Class are due for decommissioning soon, and the age of the Daphnes and Agosta-70s will make maintaining their current submarine force level a challenge.



8 subs.... yes, but as follows

halid	
PNS/M Khalid	6 September 1999 France 
PNS/M Saad	13 December 2003 France Pakistan 
PNS/M Hamza	26 September 2008 France Pakistan

Hashmat	
PNS/M Hasmat	19 February 1979 France 
PNS/M Hurmat	18 February 1980 

Midgets
X-Craft	1985 Italy Pakistan 
X-Craft 908B	1985 
MG 110 Submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saffi

are you sure?


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Penguin

Saffi said:


> are you sure?



Daphne / Hangor class
S131 PNS Hangor - completed 1970 - decommissioned 2006 (now placed in Pakistan Maritime Museum)
S132 PNS Shushuk - completed 1970 - decommissioned 2006
S133 PNS Mangro - completed 1970 - decommissioned 2006
S134 PNS Ghazi (ex Portuguese Cachalote) - acquired 1975 - decommissioned 2006

Agosta 70(B) / Hashmat class
PNS/M Hashmat (S135) - completed in 1979, originally named SAN Astrant
PNS/M Hurmat (S136) - completed in 1980, originally named SAN Adventurous

Agosta 90B / Khalid-class
PNS/M Khalid (S137) - built in France by DCN Cherbourg, completed in 1999
PNS/M Saad (S138) - built in Pakistan with French assistance, completed in 2002
PNS/M Hamza (S139) - built in Pakistan, commissioned 14 August 2006

I'm puzzled as to the status of the Hangor class boats:


> Pakistan Navy does operate one of the most advanced diesel-powered submarines in the world, French Agosta-90B currently two in service while the last one is under sea trials and close to be operational. Other than that Pakistan operates two Agosta-70 class submarines and three midget class submarines.


From: Pakistan Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Saffi said:


> are you sure?



penguin is the resident expert when it comes to PN


----------



## Inception-06

Windjammer said:


>



This is a exelent picture, it shows that PN uses the Z-9 as a submarine hunter!


----------



## Penguin

Ulla said:


> This is a exelent picture, it shows that PN uses the Z-9 as a submarine hunter!



Yes, but with a depth charge rather than lightweight ASW torpedo such as ET-52C, Mk46, etc ...!

http://www.catic.cn/indexPortal/hom...aid=4286&columnType=102&likeType=view&ckw=AH#


----------



## Windjammer

Pak Marines disembarking from an offshore landing craft during a multi-national exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Windjammer said:


> Pak Marines disembarking from an offshore landing craft during a multi-national exercise.



egypt.....?


----------



## Jango

There is also a exercise going on in Qatar.

http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/201...ence-minister-to-visit-qatar-military-drills/


----------



## Windjammer

fatman17 said:


> egypt.....?



That's right....during operation Bright Star.


----------



## fatman17

Wednesday, November 21, 2012 


*Rear Admiral Tahseen promoted as vice admiral*


KARACHI: Rear Admiral Tahseen Ullah Khan of Pakistan Navy has been promoted to the rank of Vice Admiral. According to a press release issued by ISPR Navy here on Tuesday Vice Admiral Tahseen Ullah Khan got commission in the Operations branch of Pakistan Navy on 01 December 1977. 

Upon acquiring further training at Britannia Royal Naval College Dartmouth, UK, he joined PN Submarine service and served onboard a variety of submarine. During his career, Vice Admiral Tahseen held various Command and Staff appointments. He served as the Commanding Officer of PN Submarines GHAZI and MANGRO. 

His eminent Staff duties include ADC to Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee, Naval and Air Advisor in Pakistan High Commission Malaysia. He also held the appointments of Director Maritime Affairs, Director Submarine Operations, Deputy Director Pakistan Maritime Security Agency, Commandant PN War College, Chief Staff Officer to Commander Pakistan Fleet, Director General Pakistan Maritime Security Agency and Flag Officer Sea Training. At present, the Admiral is holding the office of Commander Logistics Pakistan Navy. 

Vice Admiral Tahseen has done various professional courses, which include Antisubmarine Course from France, PN War Course and Armed Forces War course. He holds degrees of BSc (Hons) and MSc (War Studies) from University of Karachi and Quaid-e-Azam University Islamabad. In recognition of his meritorious services, he has been awarded Sitara-e-Imtiaz and Hilal-e-Imtiaz (Military). staff report


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Donatello

Windjammer said:


>



PNS Alamgir with Z-9?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

PNS Alamgir can carry two helis if i am not wrong, so my question is, does this ship carry two helis, and if so, both Z-9's?


----------



## fatman17

Pakistani warship docks at Port-Sudan 

harbor News
NNI 17 hrs ago


PORT SUDAN - A Pakistani warship docked at Port-Sudan harbor in eastern Sudan on Thursday.

A ceremony and military parade have been organized by the Sudanese Navy in reception of the Pakistani warship. Sudanese army spokesman, Al-Sawarmy Khaalid Al-Sawarmy Khalid Saad, earlier announced that the Sudanese navy would receive a Pakistani warship on November 29, noting that the ship would stay at Port-Sudan harbor for two days.

He said that the Sudanese navy would also receive two Iranian warships on November 30, which would stay at Port-Sudan harbor for three days.

Saad explained that the arrival of the Pakistani and Iranian warships is under the framework of the maritime and military cooperation with the navy troops in all countries of the world.

Few weeks ago, two Iranian warships docked at Port-Sudan shortly after an aerial attack against Al-Yarmouk arms factory complex in the Sudanese capital Khartoum, which Israel claimed was producing arms to back the Palestinian Hamas movement with Iranian support.



nuclearpak said:


> PNS Alamgir can carry two helis if i am not wrong, so my question is, does this ship carry two helis, and if so, both Z-9's?



yepper when the rotors are folded.


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan Navy vessels visit Cape Town* 


Written by Dean Wingrin 

Monday, 10 December 2012 14:46 



Two Pakistan Navy vessels have arrived in the naval port of Simon&#8217;s Town for a short port visit.

The destroyer PNS Tippu Sultan and the combat support ship PNS Nasr are visiting from 10 to 13 December 2012. Their entry into the port was slightly delayed by a strong South Easter wind blowing in False Bay.

The purpose of the ships&#8217; visit is to maintain the Pakistan Navy&#8217;s international contact with the South African Navy and also to enhance bilateral relations between Pakistan and South Africa.

According to the South African Navy (SAN), the relationship between the two navies has been improving steadily and this visit to Simon&#8217;s Town by the Pakistan Navy ships presents an ideal opportunity to further strengthen the existing ties between the two navies. To further cement the closeness between Pakistan&#8217;s and South Africa&#8217;s navies, Chief of the Staff, Pakistan Navy, Admiral Mohammed Asif Sandila will also be visiting South Africa in the same timeframe.

The Pakistan Navy conducts anti-piracy patrols near the African coast. It has been part of the international Combined Task Force 151 (CTF-151) since January 2009 in an effort to combat piracy in the Gulf of Aden. The Pakistani Navy will shortly be taking over from the Turkish Navy as the Command of Combined Task Force 151.

Prior to arriving in South African waters, the two vessels visited the Seychelles, where discussions centred on the anti-piracy efforts in the region and the work of naval coalitions.

In a departure from the norm for foreign vessels berthed in Simon&#8217;s Town, the two ships will be open to the public from 3:00 PM to 5:00PM on Tuesday 11 December.


----------



## Penguin

Donatello said:


> PNS Alamgir with Z-9?


Well spotted! At least 1 on board (Z9 is smaller than SH60, so should be no problem)



Windjammer said:


>



Tsky has been PS-ed in but otherwise the next pic in sequence





http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...ng-pakistan-navy-aviation-14.html#post3627802

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer

*
Not sure if posted before, PN inducts UAV Squadron.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Tanzania Daily News (Dar es Salaam)

*Tanzania: Pakistan Navy Ship Docks in Dar Port*

23 December 2012

PAKISTAN Navy ship Tipu Sultan will pay a four-day goodwill cum training cruise visit to the port of Dar es Salaam on Monday.

According to a press release issued by the Pakistan High Commission, the ship is under the command of Captain Rahat Ahmad Awan TI (M) Mission commander.

The visit will include a number of activities like meetings and courtesy calls of Pakistan Navy officers to high ranking Tanzania Navy and army officers.

The release further states that both navies will conduct joint training exercises. The Pakistan High Commission will host a welcoming reception in honour of the Pakistan Navy officers, Tanzanian dignitaries and high ranking civil and defence forces officers as well as heads of diplomatic missions.

The Charge d'Affaires of the Pakistan High Commission, Mr Muhammad Iqbal, has said that the visit on the one hand would be a landmark in the broader framework of cooperation between the armed forces and navies of the two countries.

He added that the visit is a reaffirmation of Pakistan's commitment to promoting bilateral relations in diverse fields. He also said that the visit will provide an opportunity for Pakistan and Tanzania to share professional experiences and add new impetus to the promotion of bilateral relations that so happily exist between the two countries.

Pakistan Navy is the only regional Navy forming part of the Coalition Maritime Campaign Plan, which is the maritime component of Operation Maritime Freedom (OEF), the code name for US counter terrorism operation in the region.

The maritime operation currently being conducted to improve international peace and security are also carried out under the UN Charter (Chapter vii). Under the similar goodwill visit and cruise training programme, Pakistan Navy ship PNS Shahjahan had visited Dar es Salaam in October 2010.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

PNS Shamsheer, F-22P Zulfiqar class frigate. ^^


----------



## Windjammer

nuclearpak said:


> PNS Shamsheer, F-22P Zulfiqar class frigate. ^^



Are these the one's procured from China.....if i recall, the frigates bought from UK had the same designation.


----------



## Jango

Windjammer said:


> Are these the one's procured from China.....if i recall, the frigates bought from UK had the same designation.



Yup. These are the ones from China. PNS Shamsheer was the second one made.

The one you are referring to might be Type 21 frigates or the Tariq class, that were bought from UK in mid 90's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

nuclearpak said:


> Yup. These are the ones from China. PNS Shamsheer was the second one made.
> 
> The one you are referring to might be Type 21 frigates or the Tariq class, that were bought from UK in mid 90's.



That's right Type 21 with a package of Lynx helos....are they still in service. ?


----------



## Jango

Type 21, yes as far as I know. 

The Lynx, weren't they phased out? PN was getting rid of them, there was even a tender of sale for parts of Lynx in a paper.


----------



## Jango

KARACHI, Jan 3: While the last year induction of modified P3C aircraft and PNS Azmat into the naval fleet was a significant landmark, *PNS Aslat and PNS Dehshat being built at the Karachi Shipyard will be formally inducted into the fleet this year to further augment the defence capability of Pakistan Navy.*

These views were expressed by Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Mohammad Asif Sandila while speaking as the chief guest at the annual efficiency competition parade and awards ceremony of Pakistan Navy for the year 2012 held at the PN Dockyard on Thursday.

*Besides, the ageing Fokkers would be replaced with ATR-72 aircraft, he added.*

&#8220;I would like to stress that the Government of Pakistan is fully cognisant of the force goals of Pakistan Navy, thus despite an economic crunch, our requirements are being addressed to the best of our needs,&#8221; he said.

The rapid changes in the technologies for defence equipment, especially maritime warfare and latest developments in naval strategies, demanded optimum professional capabilities and the highest level of proficiency, he said.

However, he said, the acquisition of modern defence equipment alone was not the path to success but equally important were professional capability and teamwork for success.

&#8220;Taking cognisance of this need, in order to enhance the training standard and make it more effective, we have declared 2013 to be the &#8216;Year for Training&#8217;. I am confident that if all of us devote maximum attention to training, there will be overall progress in Pakistan Navy,&#8221; the naval chief observed.

Apart from PN fleet&#8217;s various successful operations, the effective execution of exercises RIBAT and SEASPARK were prominent achievements, he said, adding that missile and torpedo firings also played an effective role in enhancing PN&#8217;s war preparedness, confidence and training.

According to a PN statement issued on Thursday, the efficiency parade, held every year, signifies professional achievements of naval fleet units over past 12 months.

In his welcome address, Pakistan Fleet Commander Vice Admiral Zakaullah earlier recounted the operational achievements of PN fleet during the year 2012.

In the end, Admiral Sandila gave away shields and congratulated the winners.&#8212;APP

Aslat, Dehshat to be inducted into PN fleet this year | Newspaper | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

I think PN has done a great mistake by not going for about 7 F-22Ps along with 7 Azmat...


----------



## Penguin

Nishan_101 said:


> I think PN has done a great mistake by not going for about 7 F-22Ps along with 7 Azmat...



WHy not 6 or 8?


----------



## Jango

Nishan_101 said:


> I think PN has done a great mistake by not going for about 7 F-22Ps along with 7 Azmat...



Aren't F-22P and Azmat class different class of ships?


----------



## Nishan_101

nuclearpak said:


> Aren't F-22P and Azmat class different class of ships?



Yeah! Azmat is a FAC where as F-22P is a Frigate that can detect and engage enemy in Air, on Surface(Land or Sea) and even submerged targets like Subs... So I was quite excited that PN should have done an agreement with Chinese to design and develop three systems in Pakistan for PN(they can take money for there services and expertise):
F-22P like Frigate with Stealth like EU frigates with Displacement of 3100-3400 tons
Corvette with displacement of 1900-2100 tons
Azmat like FAC with displacement of 700 tons 
all having 3D capabilities means they can engage all the targets in air, sea/land and subs too...
Along with designing and developing Tankers, Mine Hunters and other utility as well...


----------



## fatman17

*5. Increase exports of naval and civilian patrol ships*

In this past year, an increased sighting amongst Chinese shipyard are military or patrol ships built for export. Most recently, we have seen patrol ships built for Bangladesh, Namibia and Pakistan and refurbished Jianghu ships for Burma and Bangladesh. On top of that, Pakistan has just signed a contract for 4 more F-22P. Since China doesn't report on its naval exports, we really don't know about those deals until we see them taking shape in one of the numerous naval shipyards around the country.

CANP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

*Pak ship on goodwill visit*

12 January 2013

Pakistan Naval Ship PNS Rahnaward (a sail training ship) is due to arrive in Dubai on Sunday on a goodwill visit. It will dock at Port Rashid until January 16, according to a release.
The vessel is being commanded by Commander Azfar Humayun. During the stay, Commander Azfar Humayun and his team will visit various operational and training institutes of the UAE Navy.

The goodwill visit of PNS Rahnaward will further enhance the historical and friendly relations between Pakistan and the UAE, the release said.

Pak ship on goodwill visit - Khaleej Times


----------



## Nishan_101

I am sure that PN have been now facing some problems by not upgrading the 2 Agosta-70s in 2000 to remain in service till 2015-17 and not going for about 7 Agosta-90Bs like producing two subs simultaneously in the two Ship yards, even offering 2-3 submarines tow BDs and making a 3rd ship yard for Frigate production...


----------



## Inception-06

Nishan_101 said:


> I am sure that PN have been now facing some problems by not upgrading the 2 Agosta-70s in 2000 to remain in service till 2015-17 and not going for about 7 Agosta-90Bs like producing two subs simultaneously in the two Ship yards, even offering 2-3 submarines tow BDs and making a 3rd ship yard for Frigate production...



what are you posting Brother ? The bozh Agosta-70s did get a upgrade from DCN !


----------



## Nishan_101

Ulla said:


> what are you posting Brother ? The bozh Agosta-70s did get a upgrade from DCN !



When? never heard that??? Althuogh we should have produced about 6 Agosta-90Bs at home by doing 2 from the start....


----------



## razgriz19

Nishan_101 said:


> Yeah! Azmat is a FAC where as F-22P is a Frigate that can detect and engage enemy in Air, on Surface(Land or Sea) and even submerged targets like Subs... So I was quite excited that PN should have done an agreement with Chinese to design and develop three systems in Pakistan for PN(they can take money for there services and expertise):
> F-22P like Frigate with Stealth like EU frigates with Displacement of 3100-3400 tons
> 
> Corvette with displacement of 1900-2100 tons
> 
> Azmat like FAC with displacement of 700 tons
> all having 3D capabilities means they can engage all the targets in air, sea/land and subs too...
> Along with designing and developing Tankers, Mine Hunters and other utility as well...



Why dont you give PN your bank account information?
PN will then buy everything that you "wish"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

Windjammer said:


>



Thanks for this image this is the best pic of this ship I've seen for a long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

Reakky we need new SSKs like U-216 along with some smaller SSKs like Andrasta... ones in good numbers ....



razgriz19 said:


> Why dont you give PN your bank account information?
> PN will then buy everything that you "wish"



They have money, so don;t speak about me.... I am not a rich guy but believe in ALLAH and INSHA ALLAH, ALLAH will make me rich. Ameen... We need Subs...


----------



## alexx12lucyy

latter&#39;s role in the ongoing war against terrorism.

&#39;&#39;The aircraft are being provided free of cost by the US Navy and the expenses for modification of aircraft avionics systems will be met mostly from the US military aid,&#39;&#39; he said.

With the induction of eight P-3Cs, the existing fleet of PN P-3Cs will grow up to 10 , sources in the Navy said.


----------



## Nishan_101

alexx12lucyy said:


> latter's role in the ongoing war against terrorism.
> 
> ''The aircraft are being provided free of cost by the US Navy and the expenses for modification of aircraft avionics systems will be met mostly from the US military aid,'' he said.
> 
> With the induction of eight P-3Cs, the existing fleet of PN P-3Cs will grow up to 10 , sources in the Navy said.



I think it was better to get Saab-2000 and make it an MPA...


----------



## gangsta_rap

Are we seeing a change within the uniform of the Navy,in line with what the Army had started about 5 years ago?










Looks like the NATO afwaj have been inspiring us quite a bit lately....


----------



## Gentelman

GIANTsasquatch said:


> Are we seeing a change within the uniform of the Navy,in line with what the Army had started about 5 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the NATO afwaj have been inspiring us quite a bit lately....



i don't think there is any change in Pakistan Navy uniform...
Maybe those are Pakistan Marines....


----------



## gangsta_rap

Gentelman said:


> i don't think there is any change in Pakistan Navy uniform...
> Maybe those are Pakistan Marines....



Marines have been using a green-blue pattern for a while,you can see one of them in the first picture.
But this Grey pattern thats on the naval uniform seems kinda new.
The ones with the grey unifrom aren't marines btw.


----------



## Gentelman

GIANTsasquatch said:


> Marines have been using a green-blue pattern for a while,you can see one of them in the first picture.
> But this Grey pattern thats on the naval uniform seems kinda new.
> The ones with the grey unifrom aren't marines btw.



well maybe naval Special Services......
or maybe Marines uniform is changed...
hey there was a new force rised to protect nuclear assest...
their uniform was also resemble to this grey one...
bt what they r doing here???



Gentelman said:


> well maybe naval Special Services......
> or maybe Marines uniform is changed...
> hey there was a new force rised to protect nuclear assest...
> their uniform was also resemble to this grey one...
> bt what they r doing here???



well no they r not SRF... 
there is possibility of change in uniform of Marines... 
PN uniform if changed it would be a headline here...


----------



## gangsta_rap

Gentelman said:


> well maybe naval Special Services......
> or maybe Marines uniform is changed...
> hey there was a new force rised to protect nuclear assest...
> their uniform was also resemble to this grey one...
> bt what they r doing here???
> 
> 
> 
> well no they r not SRF...
> there is possibility of change in uniform of Marines...
> PN uniform if changed it would be a headline here...



Marines are using that blue-green pattern that you can see in the first picture.
The men with the grey uniforms are navy officers, I mean come on! The guy in the 2nd pic is our naval chief Asif Sandila.Its a change within the naval uniform I tell you,not within the NSSG or Marines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

There was a video of the Pak-Saudi naval exercise, the senior naval offrs were seen wearing the same grey uniform.


----------



## fatman17

Thursday, January 24, 2013

*Exporting Type54 FFG*. 

The list of Type54's potential customers keep growing, first Pakistan, then Bangladesh, (Algeria?) now Thailand.

_are Type54's on the buying list?_


----------



## Gentelman

nuclearpak said:


> There was a video of the Pak-Saudi naval exercise, the senior naval offrs were seen wearing the same grey uniform.



well overall it is cool.... 
I like it...
a camoflag pattern dress tough not needed bt it is cooler than previous one...


----------



## Gentelman

Commander Naval Strategic Force
Command (NSFC), Rear Admiral Shah
Sohail Masood, while addressing an
impressive graduation ceremony of a fresh
batch of 550 smartly turned out SPD
Security Force Trainees from Sindh
Regimental Centre at Hyderabad today,
said that the force has over a short span of
time emerged as a three dimensional force
capable of defending the assets from land,
air and seaward threats.
He urged the newly trained recruits to
achieve proficiency in their weapons and
equipment to thwart designs against the
security of strategic assets. He emphasized
that the nation had posed enormous
confidence in them and it was obligatory to
come up to the expectation with resilience
and hard work.
The Chief Guest congratulated the
successful trainees and conveyed his
special compliments to faculty members
and instructors for their professional
acumen, dedication and devotion towards
training this batch. Later, the Chief Guest
awarded prizes to the outstanding recruits
in different academic and training fields.
The new batch of soldiers will now assume
security responsibilities with the existing
force of over 20,000 security troops of SPD
to further augment the security of
Pakistans Strategic Assets.
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...2984235294:mf_story_key.253375 5847997050202


----------



## fatman17

*Hasham new Navy Commander Pakistan Fleet*

By: Our Staff Reporter | January 31, 2013


 KARACHI - Rear Admiral Khan Hasham Bin Saddique has assumed the office of Commander Pakistan Fleet here on Wednesday. On command&#8217;s assumption, he is now the operational in-charge of all PN ships, submarines, missile boats and aviation units.

The change of command ceremony was held at Dockyard, where Vice Admiral Zakaullah handed the command to newly-appointed commander.

Rear Admiral Hasham Bin Saddique received the guard of honor and was introduced to other officers of the command. The ceremony was attended by a large number of Pakistan Navy officers and sailors.

Rear Admiral Khan Hasham joined Pakistan Navy in 1978 and was commissioned in 1980. He has a distinguished career with wide ranging command and staff experience. He has commanded Pakistan Navy Ship Shahjahan, PNS Bahadur, Pakistan Naval Academy, Pakistan Navy War College and Maritime Operations Training Complex. He has also been the Commandant National Security College (NDU) Islamabad. During his service, Hasham also served as the Squadron Operations Officer of 25th Destroyer squadron, Executive officer Pakistan Navy Ship Badr, Chief Staff Officer to Commander Pakistan Fleet, ACNS (Plans) and Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Admin).

He also held the command of Multinational Maritime Task Force (CTF 150) at HQ NAVCENT Bahrain.

Before assuming the appointment of Commander Pakistan Fleet, the Admiral was serving as Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Operations) at Naval Headquarters. The officer undertook initial training at Britannia Royal Naval College UK and won the Sword of Honour as best All round graduate.

He did his Masters in Joint Warfare and War Studies and MSc in Operations Research. He also attended many professional courses including Surface Warfare Course, Long Communication Course, Joint Services Staff Course and Armed Forces War course.

Rear Admiral Hasham has also received Sitara-e-Imtiaz Military for recognition of his services.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gentelman

KARACHI: Pakistan has set up the Joint
Maritime Information and
Coordination Center to exploit the
country&#8217;s marine interests and
enhance their security.
The facility was inaugurated by Federal
Defence Minister Navid Qamar at a
ceremony held at PNS Qasim Manora on
Thursday.
During a media briefing following the
inaugural ceremony, Pakistan Navy
Commander Coast Rear Admiral Zafar
Mehmood Abbasi said Indian fishermen
&#8216;stole Pakistani fish worth 8 billion a year&#8217;
due to lack of coordination between the
institutions.
He said the Somali pirates were operating
near Pakistani waters but they were
pushed back.
The newly launched coordination center
would consist of the Pakistan Navy, KPT,
Port Qasim, Gwadar Port, Pakistan
Maritime Agency Cost Guards and Sindh
and Balochistan Fisheries. The center
would facilitate these institutions for
information sharing and enhancing their
performance through coordination.

JMICC set up with a proactive
approach to meet challenges
KARACHI: Pakistan Navy with a proactive
approach has established the Joint
Maritime Information and Coordination
Centre (JMICC) to meet the challenges in
the sea.
This was stated by the Commander Coast,
Rear Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi.
He was briefing the media persons about
the JMICC here on Thursday.
The centre was inaugurated by Defence
Minister, Syed Naveed Qamar.
Admiral Abbasi said that the centre would
be able to meet these challenges.
Replying to a question, he said that there
were some piracy attacks on foreign ships
near the Exclusive Economic Zone (EEC) of
Pakistan.
Admiral Abbasi further pointed out that
Pakistan Navy has devised a system in
coordination with the Pakistan Maritime
Security Agency (PMSA).
Under this, he added, the Pakistani ships
and aircraft would respond in case of any
piracy threat in the Pakistani EEZ or to the
vessels of Pakistan National Shipping
Corporation beyond our EEZ. There are
also teams of our Special Services
personnel.
Admiral Abbasi also highlighted the
significance of the shipping lanes and that
95 percent of our trade is through sea.
He said that the JMICC was aimed at
lateral coordination and information
sharing among the stakeholders in the
maritime sector to effectively respond to
the threat.
About the challenges he said that these
pertain to the illegal drug trade, weapons
smuggling, human smuggling, smuggling of
basic commodities besides piracy etc.
Admiral Abbasi said that Pakistan Navy is
in the deep sea, Pakistan Maritime
Security Agency is near the coast while
Customs and Fisheries Department are on
the land. There are also Pakistan Coast
Guard, Anti- Narcotics Force.
The JMICC would timely exchange the
information and coordination among the
stakeholders so that they could respond
accordingly.
JMICC has been established by the
Pakistan Navy for the consolidation of
maritime strategy to counter all threats
and challenges.
This is also aimed to harmonise the
efforts of all maritime stakeholders
through timely gathering and sharing of
information to effectively safeguard
maritime interests of Pakistan.
The Centre will be manned round the
clock and representatives from all
maritime stakeholders will form part of
the Centre.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Abu Dhabi: Pakistan will for the first time display three naval vessels including a submarine during the International Defence Exhibition and Conference, IDEX to be held here in Abu Dhabi from February 17 to 20.

Addressing a press conference at the Pakistan Embassy, Jameel Ahmad Khan, Pakistan Ambassador to the UAE said the display of the naval vessels, for the first time in 12 years of their country&#8217;s participation at IDEX and NAVDEX, *will be highlighted with their submarine PNS Khalid.*

&#8220;With the regional security situation becoming complex and uncertain at times, Pakistan&#8217;s defence industry is compelled to develop a response that is proportionate to challenges that lies ahead,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;Our defence industry offers affordable military defence solutions. The significance and prominence of our presence in IDEX is Pakistan offering all its defence products at very affordable prices that can easily be afforded by regional countries which include the Middle East and North Africa (Mena region), Khan said.

&#8220;Defence production is attaining more significance due to fast changing security environment around the globe. In the First World War and the Second World War, they were conventional wars, now the enemy is not visible, this has been compounded by borderless enemies. Borderless enemies like Al Qaida and others,&#8221; Khan explained.

The Pakistani envoy stressed the importance of maritime defence vessels in the face of the increasing number of piracy attacks on the high seas in the region.

*&#8220;Displaying our naval vessels, the submarine (PNS Khalid) and two other vessels &#8212; PNS Jurrat and PNS Shah Jahan &#8212; have all been modified and upgraded indigenously in Pakistan,&#8221; he said.*

*Among the major Pakistan companies at IDEX will be Defence Export Promotion Organisation (DEPO), Global Industrial and Defence Solutions (GIDS), Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT), Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works Ltd (KS &EW), National Radio & Telecommunications Corporation (NRTC), Pakistan Ordinance Factories (POF) among others.
*
&#8220;We have over 24 main and auxiliary units taking part in this year&#8217;s IDEX. Our presence will also cement the long-standing relations and military co-operation with the UAE,&#8221; the Pakistani envoy said.

&#8220;Events like this provide a unique opportunity for our defence-related industries both in public and private sectors. To display their products and to interact directly with the defence industry of the developed world,&#8221; he said.

Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan set to display naval prowess at IDEX 2013

As many as 10 defenc*e manufa*cturin*g compan*ies and 14 auxili*ary compan*ies to partic*ipate in the exhibi*tion in UAE. 

By APP Published: February 9, 2013


ISLAMABAD: Pakistan will be putting up its Oceanique class Agosta 90B submarine, PNS/M Khalid along with indigenously fabricated naval crafts for display at the defence exhibition in UAE next week. 

The country will be represented by as many as 10 defence production companies along with 14 auxiliary enterprises at the International Defence Exhibition (IDEX) 2013 being held in Abu Dhabi from February 17 to 21.

Pakistan&#8217;s Ambassador to the UAE, Jamil Ahmad Khan told a media briefing on Friday that this will be the first time Pakistan will be displaying its naval crafts which have been indigenously modified and upgraded. While Pakistan bought the French-built Khalid, it has built two subsequent versions of the diesel powered submarine, PNS/M Saad (built with French assistance) and PNS/M Hamza (indigenously built).

Besides the submarine, the multipurpose auxiliary craft (MPAC) Jurrat which was fabricated in Pakistan along with full integration of weaponry would go on display. Alongside it would sail destroyer Shahjahan, which has been indigenously modified per Pakistan Navy&#8217;s requirements and integrated for warfare.

Pakistan, Khan said, is exporting defence equipment to 40 countries across the globe. &#8220;We are offering affordable solutions for the defense needs of all countries specially the countries which are looking for low cost affordable solutions,&#8221; he said.

The Ambassador emphasised that Pakistan is a peace-loving country and desires to live in peace and harmony with the world but the regional security situation has become complex and uncertain. Therefore, Pakistan&#8217;s defence industry is compelled to develop a response that is proportionate to challenges that confront the country.

The Pakistani defence companies that will participate in IDEX2013 include the Pakistan ordnance factories with three auxiliary companies, defence export promotion organisation, global industries and defence solutions (GIDS) with seven auxiliary companies, heavy industries taxila (HIT), embroidery export corp, Karachi shipyard and engineering works (KS&EW), national radio and telecommunication corporation (NRTC), service industries Ltd, soaring high Inc. and sure nice traders.

Pakistan set to display naval prowess at IDEX 2013

As many as 10 defenc*e manufa*cturin*g compan*ies and 14 auxili*ary compan*ies to partic*ipate in the exhibi*tion in UAE. 

By APP Published: February 9, 2013


ISLAMABAD: Pakistan will be putting up its Oceanique class Agosta 90B submarine, PNS/M Khalid along with indigenously fabricated naval crafts for display at the defence exhibition in UAE next week. 

The country will be represented by as many as 10 defence production companies along with 14 auxiliary enterprises at the International Defence Exhibition (IDEX) 2013 being held in Abu Dhabi from February 17 to 21.

Pakistans Ambassador to the UAE, Jamil Ahmad Khan told a media briefing on Friday that this will be the first time Pakistan will be displaying its naval crafts which have been indigenously modified and upgraded. While Pakistan bought the French-built Khalid, it has built two subsequent versions of the diesel powered submarine, PNS/M Saad (built with French assistance) and PNS/M Hamza (indigenously built).

Besides the submarine, the multipurpose auxiliary craft (MPAC) Jurrat which was fabricated in Pakistan along with full integration of weaponry would go on display. Alongside it would sail destroyer Shahjahan, which has been indigenously modified per Pakistan Navys requirements and integrated for warfare.

Pakistan, Khan said, is exporting defence equipment to 40 countries across the globe. We are offering affordable solutions for the defense needs of all countries specially the countries which are looking for low cost affordable solutions, he said.

The Ambassador emphasised that Pakistan is a peace-loving country and desires to live in peace and harmony with the world but the regional security situation has become complex and uncertain. Therefore, Pakistans defence industry is compelled to develop a response that is proportionate to challenges that confront the country.

The Pakistani defence companies that will participate in IDEX2013 include the Pakistan ordnance factories with three auxiliary companies, defence export promotion organisation, global industries and defence solutions (GIDS) with seven auxiliary companies, heavy industries taxila (HIT), embroidery export corp, Karachi shipyard and engineering works (KS&EW), national radio and telecommunication corporation (NRTC), service industries Ltd, soaring high Inc. and sure nice traders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## diabolic_67

Wonderful move. This will finally bring a good direction to PN, and increase the morale. 



fatman17 said:


> *Hasham new Navy Commander Pakistan Fleet*
> 
> By: Our Staff Reporter | January 31, 2013
> 
> 
> KARACHI - Rear Admiral Khan Hasham Bin Saddique has assumed the office of Commander Pakistan Fleet here on Wednesday. On command&#8217;s assumption, he is now the operational in-charge of all PN ships, submarines, missile boats and aviation units.
> 
> The change of command ceremony was held at Dockyard, where Vice Admiral Zakaullah handed the command to newly-appointed commander.
> 
> Rear Admiral Hasham Bin Saddique received the guard of honor and was introduced to other officers of the command. The ceremony was attended by a large number of Pakistan Navy officers and sailors.
> 
> Rear Admiral Khan Hasham joined Pakistan Navy in 1978 and was commissioned in 1980. He has a distinguished career with wide ranging command and staff experience. He has commanded Pakistan Navy Ship Shahjahan, PNS Bahadur, Pakistan Naval Academy, Pakistan Navy War College and Maritime Operations Training Complex. He has also been the Commandant National Security College (NDU) Islamabad. During his service, Hasham also served as the Squadron Operations Officer of 25th Destroyer squadron, Executive officer Pakistan Navy Ship Badr, Chief Staff Officer to Commander Pakistan Fleet, ACNS (Plans) and Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Admin).
> 
> He also held the command of Multinational Maritime Task Force (CTF 150) at HQ NAVCENT Bahrain.
> 
> Before assuming the appointment of Commander Pakistan Fleet, the Admiral was serving as Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Operations) at Naval Headquarters. The officer undertook initial training at Britannia Royal Naval College UK and won the Sword of Honour as best All round graduate.
> 
> He did his Masters in Joint Warfare and War Studies and MSc in Operations Research. He also attended many professional courses including Surface Warfare Course, Long Communication Course, Joint Services Staff Course and Armed Forces War course.
> 
> Rear Admiral Hasham has also received Sitara-e-Imtiaz Military for recognition of his services.





GIANTsasquatch said:


> Marines have been using a green-blue pattern for a while,you can see one of them in the first picture.
> But this Grey pattern thats on the naval uniform seems kinda new.
> The ones with the grey unifrom aren't marines btw.



This is the new working uniform that will replace the blue uniform worn on ship.


----------



## diabolic_67

Pakistan Navy is ran by professional and experienced sailors. You should give them some credit on making their own strategic decisions.


----------



## cabatli_53

Published: 19 Feb 2013 





Seen here at NAVDEX on board the Pakistan Navy missile-armed fast attack craft PNS Jurrat is Aselsans STOP 25mm stabilised remote-control small-calibre gun. 

Recently fitted as a replacement for the twin manual 25mm mounting previously installed on Jurrat, the STOP mounting incorporates an onmount electro-optical director for target acquisition and tracking. 

STOP has been developed by Aselsan (Stand 05-A20) to meet navies requirements for closein defensive firepower against a range of air and surface targets. 

Able to accept a variety of 20mm, 25mm and 30mm cannon, the non-penetrating, two-axis stabilised turret mounting has been designed to enable simple installation and integration. 

The independent electro-optical sight, integrated into the turret assembly, provides for fully automatic target detection and tracking. It can also function in a surveillance mode (without aiming the gun). 

STOP right now - IDEX 2013 | IHS Jane&#39;s

30mm Stop

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Safriz

Feb 19, Colombo: A four-member Pakistan Navy delegation headed by
Commodore Mehboob Elahi arrived in Colombo on a six-day visit to Sri
Lanka, Pakistan High Commission in Colombo said in a release Tuesday. The visit is aimed at sharing experiences and learning in the field of anti- terrorism between the two countries. The current visit is a follow up of the Staff level
talks initiated between the two countries in September 2012, when a high powered
defence delegation from Pakistan visited Sri Lanka to commence first formal staff level
talks between Sri Lankan and Pakistani Armed Forces. The inaugural Staff Level Talks in September 2012 covered a wide range of issues
relating to Army, Navy and Air Force and it was decided that both countries will
exchange defence delegations for experience sharing. Accordingly, the Sri Lankan Naval
delegation recently undertook an extremely fruitful visit to Pakistan. During its stay in Sri Lanka, Pakistan Naval delegation will call on Commander of Sri
Lanka Navy Vice Admiral Jayanath Colombage and other high ranking officers. The
delegation will also visit Eastern and Southern Naval Commands. The delegation will apprise its interlocutors on Pakistan's naval experiences and
challenges at various training institutes in Sri Lanka. Defence Advisor, High Commission
of Pakistan, Colonel Sheharyar Parvez Butt will accompany delegation during calls and
other important activities. The Commencement of Staff Level Talks between the two countries has taken
association between Pakistan and Sri Lanka to further heights, and has manifested in
close cooperation and coordination on significant defence related issues, the High
Commission said. Pakistan and Sri Lanka have comprehensive and mutually beneficial training
collaboration for personnel of Army, Navy and Air Force. Since independence, Sri Lanka and Pakistan have consistently maintained close, cordial
and mutually supportive relations especially in the field of defence. Both nations have
assisted each other during testing times in their histories.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alimobin memon

cabatli_53 said:


> Published: 19 Feb 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen here at NAVDEX on board the Pakistan Navy missile-armed fast attack craft PNS Jurrat is Aselsans STOP 25mm stabilised remote-control small-calibre gun.
> 
> Recently fitted as a replacement for the twin manual 25mm mounting previously installed on Jurrat, the STOP mounting incorporates an onmount electro-optical director for target acquisition and tracking.
> 
> STOP has been developed by Aselsan (Stand 05-A20) to meet navies requirements for closein defensive firepower against a range of air and surface targets.
> 
> Able to accept a variety of 20mm, 25mm and 30mm cannon, the non-penetrating, two-axis stabilised turret mounting has been designed to enable simple installation and integration.
> 
> The independent electro-optical sight, integrated into the turret assembly, provides for fully automatic target detection and tracking. It can also function in a surveillance mode (without aiming the gun).
> 
> STOP right now - IDEX 2013 | IHS Jane's
> 
> 30mm Stop



so we have this ciws ? on what platform im confused!


----------



## fatman17

alimobin memon said:


> so we have this ciws ? on what platform im confused!




Pakistan Navy missile-armed fast attack craft PNS Jurrat 

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-navy/41-pn-news-discussion-15.html#ixzz2LVUYBNwL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*NAVDEX 2013: STM signs contract for Pakistan fleet tanker project*


Author:Richard Scott, Abu Dhabi

Last posted:2013-02-20



Turkish technology and systems engineering house Savunma Teknolojileri Mühendislik ve Ticaret (STM) has signed a contract with Pakistan's Ministry of Defense Production to provide technical and material support for the construction of a new double-hull fleet tanker for the Pakistan Navy. 

Displacing 15,600 tons and measuring around 155 m in length, Pakistan's new double-hull fleet tanker will be equipped with replenishment at sea rigs and feature a helicopter flight deck. (STM) 

According to STM, the contract covers the detailed design of the new ship - to be built in-country by Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) - together with the supply of a kit of materiel, integrated logistic support, training test, and trials. STM will also provide consultancy and management support for the four-year program. 

The new tanker, displacing 15,600 tons and approximately 155 m in length, will be equipped with replenishment at sea rigs for underway replenishment. It will also have a helicopter flight deck, allowing for vertical replenishment operations. 

A conventional all-diesel machinery plant, driving controllable pitch propellers, has been specified. The ship will be able to achieve a speed of 20 kt. 

KSEW has already built a number of warships for the Pakistan Navy, but this is the first time the yard will build a large auxiliary ship at its facilities. The local construction of the new tanker is in line with the Pakistan Navy's goal of achieving greater self-reliance and the increased indigenization of defense equipment production. 

JDW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Thursday, January 24, 2013
> 
> *Exporting Type54 FFG*.
> 
> The list of Type54's potential customers keep growing, first Pakistan, then Bangladesh, (Algeria?) now Thailand.
> 
> _are Type54's on the buying list?_




*Frigates Past And Future From China*

February 22, 2013: 

China has been successful exporting its 2,500 ton Type 53 frigates over the last two decades and now is finding many foreign customers for its replacement the 4,000 ton Type 54A. This is a 134.2 meter (440 foot) long ship with a top speed of 49 kilometers an hour and a range of 14,400 kilometers. The crew of 165 operates a 76mm cannon, two 30mm multi-barrel anti-missile autocannon, eight C-803 anti-ship missiles, six anti-submarine torpedoes, 12 240mm anti-submarine rockets, 72 tubes carrying decoy rockets, 32 VLS cells containing anti-aircraft or anti-submarine missiles and a helicopter. The radars, sonar and electronics are all Chinese made. Sixteen Type 54s have been built and at least three more are being built. Pakistan, Bangladesh, Algeria and Thailand are all interested. 


China developed several new designs to replace the 40 year old Type 53, but the most successful has been the Type 54, which first appeared in 2005. This ship is based on Western, not Russian, designs. The first two built were less capable than the later Type 54A model. After the second Type 54 appeared in 2006, the weapons and electronics of the design were greatly upgraded and became the Type 54A. 

Despite the demand for the Western style Type 54A, there are still many foreign customers who prefer the smaller, Russian style, Type 53. This includes Chinese users. China recently completed upgrades on the last six Type 053 frigates built, apparently in order keep them in service for another decade or more. Originally built in the 1990s, the six Type 053H1G ships were the last of 53 built over about twenty years. Based on the older Russian Riga class frigate, the Chinese expanded the original 1,400 ton Riga design (armed with depth charges, three 100mm guns and torpedoes) to a missile laden 2,500 ton vessel equipped with modern electronics. 

The latest version of the 053, called the F-22, is still built but only for export. The primary customer is Pakistan. The remaining Chinese Type 53s are mainly used for coastal patrol. They are 103.2 meters (320 feet) long and have a top speed of 46 kilometers an hour. These 2,400 ton ships can operate on internal fuel and supplies for 15 days at a time. The ships are armed with eight C-803 anti-ship missiles, two automatic 100mm guns, and four 37mm anti-aircraft guns. There are also regular and rocket launched depth charges. 

Pakistan has received three F-22P frigates from China and is built another in Pakistan. The Pakistanis were very pleased with their inexpensive Chinese warships and ordered four more, to be built in Pakistan. The F-22P is an improved version of the Chinese Jiangwei II (053H3). Pakistan already had four of these, as the F-22. 

The 123 meter (406 foot) long F-22P displaces 2,500 tons and carries an eight cell short range (8.6 kilometers) FM-90N surface-to-air missile system. There are two four cell anti-ship missile systems (180 kilometers range C-802s), two three cell launchers for rocket launched ET-52C anti-submarine torpedoes, two six cell RDC-32 anti-submarine rocket launchers. There is also a 76.2mm gun, two 30mm anti-missiles auto-cannon, and a helicopter. Each ship has a crew of 202 and a top speed of 52 kilometers an hour. The F-22Ps are inexpensive, costing about $200 million each. The new American LCS weighs about the same but has only half as many sailors in the crew, lots more automation, and costs over $600 million. 


SP


----------



## Nishan_101

fatman17 said:


> *NAVDEX 2013: STM signs contract for Pakistan fleet tanker project*
> 
> 
> Author:Richard Scott, Abu Dhabi
> 
> Last posted:2013-02-20
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish technology and systems engineering house Savunma Teknolojileri Mühendislik ve Ticaret (STM) has signed a contract with Pakistan's Ministry of Defense Production to provide technical and material support for the construction of a new double-hull fleet tanker for the Pakistan Navy.
> 
> Displacing 15,600 tons and measuring around 155 m in length, Pakistan's new double-hull fleet tanker will be equipped with replenishment at sea rigs and feature a helicopter flight deck. (STM)
> 
> According to STM, the contract covers the detailed design of the new ship - to be built in-country by Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) - together with the supply of a kit of materiel, integrated logistic support, training test, and trials. STM will also provide consultancy and management support for the four-year program.
> 
> The new tanker, displacing 15,600 tons and approximately 155 m in length, will be equipped with replenishment at sea rigs for underway replenishment. It will also have a helicopter flight deck, allowing for vertical replenishment operations.
> 
> A conventional all-diesel machinery plant, driving controllable pitch propellers, has been specified. The ship will be able to achieve a speed of 20 kt.
> 
> KSEW has already built a number of warships for the Pakistan Navy, but this is the first time the yard will build a large auxiliary ship at its facilities. The local construction of the new tanker is in line with the Pakistan Navy's goal of achieving greater self-reliance and the increased indigenization of defense equipment production.
> 
> JDW



So how many will they going to procure? I think 7 of these? and will they going to replace the old ones?


----------



## S.Y.A

Nishan_101 said:


> So how many will they going to procure? I think 7 of these? and will they going to replace the old ones?



what is with you and the number 7? and we dont have a navy large enough to need or want 7 tankers


----------



## Nishan_101

S.Y.A said:


> what is with you and the number 7? and we dont have a navy large enough to need or want 7 tankers



So how many of these? Will it be equipped with Midget subs for special Ops.? or recovery subs


----------



## fatman17

*Chinese navy to take part in multinational exercise in Pak*



Beijing, Feb 17, 2013, (PTI):


A Chinese naval fleet heading for piracy-hit Somali waters for escort missions will take part in a multinational exercise in Pakistan in March, official media here reported.

The "Exercise Aman (Peace)-13" is scheduled to start in the North Arabian Sea on March 4.

According to Pakistan Navy, Exercise AMAN-13 is scheduled to be held in North Arabian Sea from March 4 to 8.

Navies of 50 countries have been invited to participate, according to statement posted on Pakistan Navy's website.

It is the 4th such exercise of AMAN series, which began in 2007.

The fleet, sent by the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy, departed yesterday from a port in Qingdao of east China's Shandong Province to the Gulf of Aden and Somali waters for escort missions.

The 14th convoy fleet comprises three ships -- the missile destroyer Harbin, the frigate Mianyang and the supply ship Weishanhu -- carrying two helicopters and a 730-strong troop, all from the North China Sea Fleet under the PLA Navy, state-run Xinhua news agency reported.

The Chinese navy has sent 14 fleets to the waters of the Gulf of Aden and Somali waters to escort 5,046 Chinese and foreign ships since the mission was authorised by the United Nations in 2008.

More than 50 Chinese and foreign ships have been rescued or assisted during the missions, the report said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*A new rivalry*


By:Umm-e-Habiba 

Friday, 22 Feb 2013


How the Indian Ocean is going to be important to all.


The Indian Ocean is the third largest of the world&#8217;s oceans. It is surrounded by Iran, Pakistan, India, and Bangladesh to the North; Malay Peninsula, Sunda Islands of Indonesia, and Australia to the East; Antarctica to the South; and Arabian Peninsula and Africa and to the West. In the southwest it joins the Atlantic, and to the East and Southeast its waters mingle with the Pacific. It provides major sea routes &#8211; also termed sea lines of communication (SLOC) &#8211; connecting the Middle East, Africa, and East Asia with Europe and US.

It was for this reason that even two centuries earlier Alfred Thayer Mahan, who was acknowledged as the most important American strategist of the nineteenth century, had highlighted the strategic importance of the Indian Ocean by asserting, &#8220;Whoever controls the Indian Ocean will dominate Asia; the destiny of the world will be decided in these waters.&#8221; The validity of that assertion came to fore more clearly at least from last century with the increasing importance of Indian Ocean sea routes not only for the competing regional countries but also for many of the world powers. Since then the potential of that rivalry in the region has only been increasing.

And, an almost &#8216;igniting&#8217; factor has recently been added to that rivalry because of the geopolitical quest of the competing countries/powers to dominate the regional and extra-regional energy (oil and gas) resources as also its supply routes, and to deny those to the rivals. The fact that many of the US&#8217; strategists declared 21st century as &#8216;energy century&#8217; clearly reflects that aspect of rivalry ingrained with the potential of conflict. Incidentally, in the Asian region, the Indian Ocean also bears the special significance of containing the SLOCs for the heavy maritime traffic of the energy-producing and energy-consuming countries/powers respectively in its western and eastern littorals/regions &#8211; thereby further fuelling the chances of conflict. This heightening potential of conflict is obviously a matter of very serious concern for Pakistan, besides other effected countries; necessitating a very careful analytical evaluation of the related aspects/conflict factors, and the policy options for safeguarding own national interests.

In the context of that evaluation, particular cognizance has to be taken of the current global and regional states&#8217; struggle to gain maritime influence in this region. It is also worth noting that by now this competing struggle has also become complex due to the fact that in this region, which contains their economic and strategic interests, the competing stakeholders including US, China, Russia, Pakistan, India, and Iran meet varyingly as partners and rivals. In this scenario in the Indian Ocean region, therefore, it is of significance to have a very clear grasp of two of the related aspects; firstly, the policy/role of the involved powers/countries, like US, China, and India; and secondly, the option(s) for Pakistan to safeguard its own national interests in this &#8216;mêlée&#8217; of the rival energy politics.

Since the SLOCs in this region are probably the major &#8216;bone of contention&#8217;, it has to be registered that these are so becoming more and more contentious because these include half of the world&#8217;s maritime trade and energy supply lines. Besides that, two of the world&#8217;s largest energy demanding and fastest growing economies, China and India, belong to this region; and their dependency upon these SLOCs is likely to rise in future. In addition to that, the potential of conflict in this region is further heightening because this region also encloses some of the world&#8217;s oil choke points, which have high economic and strategic importance for the competing countries/powers. These include Strait of Hormuz from which passes 35 percent of world petroleum supply, upon which West is highly dependent; Strait of Malacca, upon which almost 80 percent of Chinese trade is dependent; Babb-el-Mandeb; and Lombok Strait.

Prowling and patrolling naval fleets of global powers in the ocean, emerging naval potential of the regional powers, increasing defence budgets &#8211; especially naval &#8211; to secure their trade and military interests, seem to be creating a perfect model of war of all against all in current geopolitical scenario. The Changing geo-energy and geo-political realities of the region and increasing interdependence of regional and extra-regional powers have turned it into an arena of intense economic, political and military competition.

Whether it is US&#8217; Asia Pivot strategy to increase its troops and naval power in the Indian Ocean and focus more here than on the Pacific, or it is Chinese Strings of Pearls strategy to strengthen friendly relations and have strategic ties with neighbouring states to assure safety of its trade and energy routes, or it is Indian ambitions to have a blue-water navy with the help of friendly states and indigenous developments, their goal is same, that is to maximize power to secure their maritime interests in the region to the exclusion of the competing countries/powers.

In the given scenario, states like Pakistan which do not have any global or even regional domination agenda are left with limited policy options. Pakistan is a crucial littoral state of the Indian Ocean as it is blessed with an area of 240,000 sq km called the Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) of Pakistan. It is dependent on these sea routes for over 95% of its trade i.e., around 38 million tons and is likely to reach 91 million tons by 2015; therefore, security of the sea routes is crucial for the economic life of Pakistan. It also has to be kept in the reckoning that secure EEZ not only offers trade routes, but also vast and varied reservoirs of natural resources such as fishing and minerals etc which are considered to be lucrative for the economy of any littoral state.

Pakistan has two major maritime challenges to counter. First challenge is obviously from its traditional adversary India which, in a bid to transform its navy into blue water navy, has designed the induction of nuclear submarines, aircraft carriers, frigates and battleships beyond its legitimate needs. Pakistan Navy seems to be alive to the up-and-coming threat. Inauguration of Headquarters of the Naval Strategic Force Command (NSFC) in 2012 is an evidence of Pakistan Navy&#8217;s vigilance.

Recently Pakistan took a good move in its strategic policy by handing over operating rights of Gwadar port to its reliable neighbour. Harmony of Pak-China strategic interests is likely to enable Pakistan to counter threats from the regional rival pragmatically. India has endangered regional strategic stability in the Indian Ocean by launching its nuclear submarine program. Pakistan cannot pay India back in the same coin immediately; therefore, to have an alliance is the most viable short term solution. However, it would be irrational to remain dependent solely upon alliance. While alliance is crucial, indigenous capability to complete its nuclear triad is a rational approach to counter Indian threats, so that Pakistan can neutralise threats to its security. Pakistan does not want to get engaged in arms race but it cannot help defending its legitimate interests and maintaining minimum credible deterrence.

The second threat is from the use of maritime routes by non-state actors like terrorists, pirates and miscreants, which demands intense surveillance. Pakistan Navy has played a remarkable role in countering this challenge. It actively contributes to the world peace by persistent deployment of its assets in the US-led coalition Task Force 151 which is tasked with preventing human trafficking, and smuggling of narcotics and weapons through sea routes.

In future this region would possibly face proportional rise in maritime traffic, along with the variety and intensity of threats such as piracy, maritime terrorism, drug and human trafficking, pollution, accidents, possibility of inter-state conflicts. It, therefore, appears more likely that no single power may be able to dominate the Indian Ocean, thereby necessitating a sort of multilateral setup so that conflict may be avoided and balance maintained.

The writer is Masters in International Relations, and a research analyst.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan Navy backs joint efforts to combat piracy*

by Times News Service 
Sunday, 24 February 2013, 10 . 


Muscat: Pakistan Navy Ship (PNS) Jurrat and submarine Khalid have arrived at Port Sultan Qaboos as part of the efforts to further improve bilateral relations between the two countries, as well as between their naval forces.

Speaking to Times of Oman, Commodore Ahmed Saeed said that Pakistan Navy ship's visit to Oman aims at boosting cooperation and relations between the two countries and their navies. 

"Pakistan and Oman have a long history of very good relations. Oman is our most friendly neighbour, and our partnership, particularly as far as naval exercises are concerned, has been going on for many years. Our ships have been coming to Oman, and their warships have been visiting our bases regularly," he said.

Anti-piracy efforts
Commodore Ahmed informed that the Pakistan Navy has joined coalition efforts in the Gulf of Aden/Somalia Coast, taking part in counter-piracy deployments. "These coalitions are the need of the hour to thwart common threats in the maritime sector," he added.

PNS Jurrat, a missile boat ac-quired from China, was commissioned into the Pakistan Navy in 1981. It was upgraded as a multipurpose auxiliary craft with enhanced capabilities and launched in 2002 at Karachi Shipyard, and commissioned in February 2006. The ship has participated in national and international exercises.

PNS Khalid is the first of the Agosta 90-B class submarines acquired by the Pakistan Navy from France, and was inducted into the fleet in December 1999.

Commodore Ahmed also said that naval forces have historically played a pivotal role in strengthening the bonds of friendship between nations through goodwill visits. "Naval ships are true ambassadors to represent their nations in the comity of maritime states. Besides goodwill, overseas deployments also serve common professional pursuits and inter-operability between allied navies," he said.

He noted that the Pakistani Navy enjoys cordial relations with the Royal Navy of Oman in all fields. "We hope this visit will open new avenues in bilateral cooperation,'' he added

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

fatman17 said:


> *A new rivalry*
> 
> 
> By:Umm-e-Habiba
> 
> Friday, 22 Feb 2013
> 
> 
> How the Indian Ocean is going to be important to all.
> 
> 
> The Indian Ocean is the third largest of the worlds oceans. It is surrounded by Iran, Pakistan, India, and Bangladesh to the North; Malay Peninsula, Sunda Islands of Indonesia, and Australia to the East; Antarctica to the South; and Arabian Peninsula and Africa and to the West. In the southwest it joins the Atlantic, and to the East and Southeast its waters mingle with the Pacific. It provides major sea routes  also termed sea lines of communication (SLOC)  connecting the Middle East, Africa, and East Asia with Europe and US.
> 
> It was for this reason that even two centuries earlier Alfred Thayer Mahan, who was acknowledged as the most important American strategist of the nineteenth century, had highlighted the strategic importance of the Indian Ocean by asserting, Whoever controls the Indian Ocean will dominate Asia; the destiny of the world will be decided in these waters. The validity of that assertion came to fore more clearly at least from last century with the increasing importance of Indian Ocean sea routes not only for the competing regional countries but also for many of the world powers. Since then the potential of that rivalry in the region has only been increasing.



@fatman17;
Alfred Thayer Mahan has been rather consistently misquoted on this. His quote related to the Pacific Ocean, which is why; for instance, Imperial Japan set out to build a powerful Fleet.

Considering that Umm-e-Habiba is a Masters in Intl. Relations and a research analyst; its incomprehesible.


----------



## niaz

fatman17 said:


> *A new rivalry*
> 
> 
> By:Umm-e-Habiba
> 
> Friday, 22 Feb 2013
> 
> 
> How the Indian Ocean is going to be important to all.
> 
> 
> The Indian Ocean is the third largest of the world&#8217;s oceans. It is surrounded by Iran, Pakistan, India, and Bangladesh to the North; Malay Peninsula, Sunda Islands of Indonesia, and Australia to the East; Antarctica to the South; and Arabian Peninsula and Africa and to the West. In the southwest it joins the Atlantic, and to the East and Southeast its waters mingle with the Pacific. It provides major sea routes &#8211; also termed sea lines of communication (SLOC) &#8211; connecting the Middle East, Africa, and East Asia with Europe and US.
> 
> It was for this reason that even two centuries earlier Alfred Thayer Mahan, who was acknowledged as the most important American strategist of the nineteenth century, had highlighted the strategic importance of the Indian Ocean by asserting, &#8220;Whoever controls the Indian Ocean will dominate Asia; the destiny of the world will be decided in these waters.&#8221; The validity of that assertion came to fore more clearly at least from last century with the increasing importance of Indian Ocean sea routes not only for the competing regional countries but also for many of the world powers. Since then the potential of that rivalry in the region has only been increasing.
> 
> And, an almost &#8216;igniting&#8217; factor has recently been added to that rivalry because of the geopolitical quest of the competing countries/powers to dominate the regional and extra-regional energy (oil and gas) resources as also its supply routes, and to deny those to the rivals. The fact that many of the US&#8217; strategists declared 21st century as &#8216;energy century&#8217; clearly reflects that aspect of rivalry ingrained with the potential of conflict. Incidentally, in the Asian region, the Indian Ocean also bears the special significance of containing the SLOCs for the heavy maritime traffic of the energy-producing and energy-consuming countries/powers respectively in its western and eastern littorals/regions &#8211; thereby further fuelling the chances of conflict. This heightening potential of conflict is obviously a matter of very serious concern for Pakistan, besides other effected countries; necessitating a very careful analytical evaluation of the related aspects/conflict factors, and the policy options for safeguarding own national interests.
> 
> In the context of that evaluation, particular cognizance has to be taken of the current global and regional states&#8217; struggle to gain maritime influence in this region. It is also worth noting that by now this competing struggle has also become complex due to the fact that in this region, which contains their economic and strategic interests, the competing stakeholders including US, China, Russia, Pakistan, India, and Iran meet varyingly as partners and rivals. In this scenario in the Indian Ocean region, therefore, it is of significance to have a very clear grasp of two of the related aspects; firstly, the policy/role of the involved powers/countries, like US, China, and India; and secondly, the option(s) for Pakistan to safeguard its own national interests in this &#8216;mêlée&#8217; of the rival energy politics.
> 
> Since the SLOCs in this region are probably the major &#8216;bone of contention&#8217;, it has to be registered that these are so becoming more and more contentious because these include half of the world&#8217;s maritime trade and energy supply lines. Besides that, two of the world&#8217;s largest energy demanding and fastest growing economies, China and India, belong to this region; and their dependency upon these SLOCs is likely to rise in future. In addition to that, the potential of conflict in this region is further heightening because this region also encloses some of the world&#8217;s oil choke points, which have high economic and strategic importance for the competing countries/powers. These include Strait of Hormuz from which passes 35 percent of world petroleum supply, upon which West is highly dependent; Strait of Malacca, upon which almost 80 percent of Chinese trade is dependent; Babb-el-Mandeb; and Lombok Strait.
> 
> Prowling and patrolling naval fleets of global powers in the ocean, emerging naval potential of the regional powers, increasing defence budgets &#8211; especially naval &#8211; to secure their trade and military interests, seem to be creating a perfect model of war of all against all in current geopolitical scenario. The Changing geo-energy and geo-political realities of the region and increasing interdependence of regional and extra-regional powers have turned it into an arena of intense economic, political and military competition.
> 
> Whether it is US&#8217; Asia Pivot strategy to increase its troops and naval power in the Indian Ocean and focus more here than on the Pacific, or it is Chinese Strings of Pearls strategy to strengthen friendly relations and have strategic ties with neighbouring states to assure safety of its trade and energy routes, or it is Indian ambitions to have a blue-water navy with the help of friendly states and indigenous developments, their goal is same, that is to maximize power to secure their maritime interests in the region to the exclusion of the competing countries/powers.
> 
> In the given scenario, states like Pakistan which do not have any global or even regional domination agenda are left with limited policy options. Pakistan is a crucial littoral state of the Indian Ocean as it is blessed with an area of 240,000 sq km called the Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) of Pakistan. It is dependent on these sea routes for over 95% of its trade i.e., around 38 million tons and is likely to reach 91 million tons by 2015; therefore, security of the sea routes is crucial for the economic life of Pakistan. It also has to be kept in the reckoning that secure EEZ not only offers trade routes, but also vast and varied reservoirs of natural resources such as fishing and minerals etc which are considered to be lucrative for the economy of any littoral state.
> 
> Pakistan has two major maritime challenges to counter. First challenge is obviously from its traditional adversary India which, in a bid to transform its navy into blue water navy, has designed the induction of nuclear submarines, aircraft carriers, frigates and battleships beyond its legitimate needs. Pakistan Navy seems to be alive to the up-and-coming threat. Inauguration of Headquarters of the Naval Strategic Force Command (NSFC) in 2012 is an evidence of Pakistan Navy&#8217;s vigilance.
> 
> Recently Pakistan took a good move in its strategic policy by handing over operating rights of Gwadar port to its reliable neighbour. Harmony of Pak-China strategic interests is likely to enable Pakistan to counter threats from the regional rival pragmatically. India has endangered regional strategic stability in the Indian Ocean by launching its nuclear submarine program. Pakistan cannot pay India back in the same coin immediately; therefore, to have an alliance is the most viable short term solution. However, it would be irrational to remain dependent solely upon alliance. While alliance is crucial, indigenous capability to complete its nuclear triad is a rational approach to counter Indian threats, so that Pakistan can neutralise threats to its security. Pakistan does not want to get engaged in arms race but it cannot help defending its legitimate interests and maintaining minimum credible deterrence.
> 
> The second threat is from the use of maritime routes by non-state actors like terrorists, pirates and miscreants, which demands intense surveillance. Pakistan Navy has played a remarkable role in countering this challenge. It actively contributes to the world peace by persistent deployment of its assets in the US-led coalition Task Force 151 which is tasked with preventing human trafficking, and smuggling of narcotics and weapons through sea routes.
> 
> In future this region would possibly face proportional rise in maritime traffic, along with the variety and intensity of threats such as piracy, maritime terrorism, drug and human trafficking, pollution, accidents, possibility of inter-state conflicts. It, therefore, appears more likely that no single power may be able to dominate the Indian Ocean, thereby necessitating a sort of multilateral setup so that conflict may be avoided and balance maintained.
> 
> The writer is Masters in International Relations, and a research analyst.



Naval assets are very costly and it is also quite expensive to maintain a naval ship at sea for extended periods. It is therefore highly unlikely that Pakistan can ever have blue water navy. Pakistan only needs to safeguard the economic zone and structure marine forces accordingly with offensive capability limited to about half dozen state of art submarines. IMHO this exactly what Pak Navy planners intend to do.

Giving Gwadar port to China translates into having a foreign naval base on Pakistani soil. This may not be in the long term interest of Pakistan either and could force US to maintain strong naval presence in the Gulf merely for the sake of global naval supremacy.

If the oil prices remain >100 dollars per bbl., with the fracking technology, US could become net exporter in oil. Gas prices in the NYMEX are already below what Pakistan will pay to Iran or India is paying for her LNG imports from the Arab Gulf. 

What it means is that &#8220;Energy&#8221; will no longer be the overriding factor in the US foreign policy of 2020&#8217;s and beyond. Israel&#8217;s role will not change because of the strong Jewish lobby, but I doubt if US will go to war to save Arabs as she did against Saddam or continue to support House of Saud maintain their hold on power in the face of strong indigenous pro-democracy movement.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

niaz said:


> Naval assets are very costly and it is also quite expensive to maintain a naval ship at sea for extended periods. It is therefore highly unlikely that Pakistan can ever have blue water navy. Pakistan only needs to safeguard the economic zone and structure marine forces accordingly with offensive capability limited to about half dozen state of art submarines. IMHO this exactly what Pak Navy planners intend to do.
> 
> Giving Gwadar port to China translates into having a foreign naval base on Pakistani soil. This may not be in the long term interest of Pakistan either and could force US to maintain strong naval presence in the Gulf merely for the sake of global naval supremacy.
> 
> If the oil prices remain >100 dollars per bbl., with the fracking technology, US could become net exporter in oil. Gas prices in the NYMEX are already below what Pakistan will pay to Iran or India is paying for her LNG imports from the Arab Gulf.
> 
> What it means is that &#8220;Energy&#8221; will no longer be the overriding factor in the US foreign policy of 2020&#8217;s and beyond. Israel&#8217;s role will not change because of the strong Jewish lobby, but I doubt if US will go to war to save Arabs as she did against Saddam or continue to support House of Saud maintain their hold on power in the face of strong indigenous pro-democracy movement.


 @niaz saab;
Just wrt the underlined part. There seems to be a misconception running here on PDF (and elsewhere) that Gwadar is turning into a Military Base for the Chinese. I submit it is not so: it is a commercial port being turned over to the Chinese to be run by them. Collaterally; the Chinese Navy may get 'Port of Call' rights to refuel and replenish their Fleet elements there subsequently. Undoubtedly the Chinese may avail of that too. But to have a permanent base there for military assets is a different matter altogether. That has to be assigned by Treaty and other issues of Sovereignity creep in then. How much of that the GoP is willing to undertake is still a question. OTOH, the PRC Govt. is noticeably shy of entering into such pacts anywhere for lethal assets. Then in a potential conflict zone other considerations also have to be taken on board; if a third (non-belligerant) party has military lethal hardware parked there on a permanent basis. 
Not at all so simple as just describing it as a Chinese Naval (military) Base.


----------



## niaz

Capt.Popeye said:


> @niaz saab;
> Just wrt the underlined part. There seems to be a misconception running here on PDF (and elsewhere) that Gwadar is turning into a Military Base for the Chinese. I submit it is not so: it is a commercial port being turned over to the Chinese to be run by them. Collaterally; the Chinese Navy may get 'Port of Call' rights to refuel and replenish their Fleet elements there subsequently. Undoubtedly the Chinese may avail of that too. But to have a permanent base there for military assets is a different matter altogether. That has to be assigned by Treaty and other issues of Sovereignity creep in then. How much of that the GoP is willing to undertake is still a question. OTOH, the PRC Govt. is noticeably shy of entering into such pacts anywhere for lethal assets. Then in a potential conflict zone other considerations also have to be taken on board; if a third (non-belligerant) party has military lethal hardware parked there on a permanent basis.
> Not at all so simple as just describing it as a Chinese Naval (military) Base.



You are quite right. Having a foreign base involves some &#8216;quid pro quo&#8217;. I stated that it &#8221;translates into having a foreign base&#8221; I did not mean a formal military base.

Pakistan had leased Shamsi Airbase to Abu Dhabi in 1990&#8217;s which was intended to be used as a private airfield primarily by the Abu Dhabi princes who fly to Pakistan for hunting the great Indian Bustard or Hubara. However it was later used by CIA for basing drones (allegedly by tacit approval of the GOP) outside Pakistan's control.

Once Chinese control Gwader, it is they who decide who comes in or goes out. What is to stop PRC to have a boat gathering intelligence on US Naval activity and on Pakistan disguised as a merchant vessel at anchor at Gwader? 

China is almost in the super power category, I personally would not like to be too close to any great power, whether China, Russia or USA. Call me paranoid if you wish, but in any agreement between a giant and a pigmy, pigmy will always be at the receiving end. I don&#8217;t believe that there is any thing called a &#8216;Free&#8217; lunch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

niaz said:


> You are quite right. Having a foreign base involves some quid pro quo. I stated that it translates into having a foreign base I did not mean a formal military base.
> 
> Pakistan had leased Shamsi Airbase to Abu Dhabi in 1990s which was intended to be used as a private airfield primarily by the Abu Dhabi princes who fly to Pakistan for hunting the great Indian Bustard or Hubara. However it was later used by CIA for basing drones (allegedly by tacit approval of the GOP) outside Pakistan's control.
> 
> Once Chinese control Gwader, it is they who decide who comes in or goes out. What is to stop PRC to have a boat gathering intelligence on US Naval activity and on Pakistan disguised as a merchant vessel at anchor at Gwader?
> 
> China is almost in the super power category, I personally would not like to be too close to any great power, whether China, Russia or USA. Call me paranoid if you wish, but in any agreement between a giant and a pigmy, pigmy will always be at the receiving end. I dont believe that there is any thing called a Free lunch.



The underlined part is one that I agree with entirely. That is a dangerous game.

In India we have a saying (_kahavat): Magarmacchon ki ladhaai mein Mendhak hamesha maare jaate hain_.


----------



## fatman17

Tuesday, February 26, 2013 

*Australian Navy chief briefed on PN role in regional maritime security situation *


ISLAMABAD: Chief of Royal Australian Navy, Vice Admiral RJ Griggs called on Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Mohammad Asif Sandila here on Monday and held detailed discussion on professional matters. 

A comprehensive brief on Pakistan Navy role in regional maritime security situation and operational developments was also given to the visiting dignitary, said a press release issued by Pakistan Navy here. Upon arrival at Naval Headquarters, the Chief of Royal Australian Navy, who is on an official visit to Pakistan, was received by Admiral Mohammad Asif Sandila, Chief of the Naval Staff. 

A smartly turned out contingent of Pakistan Navy, clad in ceremonial dress, presented him the Guard of Honour. The visiting dignitary was then introduced to Principal Staff Officers (PSOs) at Naval Headquarters.

The Admiral RJ Griggs joined Royal Australian Navy in 1978. Besides commanding the Royal Australian Navy, he has had the privilege to hold a number of Command and Staff appointments including Deputy Maritime (Fleet) Commander and Director General Navy Strategic Policy and Futures. 

Prior to his appointment as Chief of Royal Australian Navy, he was serving as Deputy Chief of Joint Operations. He was awarded the Conspicuous Service Cross in 1997. 

The Admiral is a graduate of University of Queensland, MBA from Australian National University and a recipient of Masters in National Security Strategy from National Defence University Washington DC. app

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muse

niaz said:


> Once Chinese control Gwader, it is they who decide who comes in or goes out. *What is to stop PRC to have a boat gathering intelligence on US Naval activity and on Pakistan disguised as a merchant vessel at anchor at Gwader?*
> 
> .



What's stopping them now? I appreciate your concern with regard to unequal partners making unequal partnerships, though we must recognize a variety or distinctions in and among unequal partnerships --- The principal effort is an economic one, however, if it is successful, will we be able to resist turning to a military sensibility to safeguard this endeavor or will we be compelled by the aggressive course of actions others may take to influence Pakistan-China relationship, to withdraw from this enterprise? I'm sure there are contingencies of every kind, including the use Gwadar in actual US Navy training exercises (humanitarian exercises, of course) , by all concerned parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.Y.A

muse said:


> What's stopping them now? I appreciate your concern with regard to unequal partners making unequal partnerships, though we must recognize a variety or distinctions in and among unequal partnerships --- The principal effort is an economic one, however, if it is successful, will we be able to resist turning to a military sensibility to safeguard this endeavor or will we be compelled by the aggressive course of actions others may take to influence Pakistan-China relationship, to withdraw from this enterprise? I'm sure there are contingencies of every kind, including the use Gwadar in actual US Navy training exercises (humanitarian exercises, of course) , by all concerned parties.



still when chinese interets are involved in the arabian sea, indian navy cant do sh*t about blockading Pak in future


----------



## fatman17

*Gwadar - A Port Full of Possibilities! *

By Imran Malik 



As the US/NATO/ISAF Combine prepares to egress the Af-Pak Region (APR) we find Pakistan and China maneuvering decisively into strategically advantageous positions in the region. Their strategic interests are converging at a grand scale at Gwadar - the center of gravity and future strategic and economic hub of the South-Central Asian Region (SCAR) - Greater Middle East Region (GMER) complex. 

Gwadar sits literally at the mouth of the strategically vital Straits of Hormuz. The leverage it provides is priceless. Its strategic location makes it ideal for any power intending to secure its energy sources in the region or to dominate the SCAR - GMER complex including all Sea Lines of Communication (SLOCs) to and from the Persian Gulf. Furthermore, naval forces stationed at Gwadar or other Mekran Coast ports could potentially foray deep into the Arabian Sea and the Indian Ocean too, even impacting East-West trade. 

A sea-land trade route to and from Western/Southern Europe to Russia via the Mediterranean, Suez Canal, (North Africa and the ME), Red and Arabian Seas, Gwadar (Pakistan), Afghanistan and the CARs could integrate regional economies and create mutually beneficial interdependencies. From Gwadar another link could be created with Xin Jiang province in western China too thus cutting by thousands the kilometers Chinese ships would have to travel to and from China through the Malacca Straits. India too could be accommodated at some appropriate stage. Gwadar could provide trans-shipment facilities for the entire region. An exhaustive network of roads and railways thus needs to be developed in the Gwadar hinterland connecting it with Xin Jiang, Iran, Turkey, Afghanistan, CARs and Russia.

It as a matter of fact could be a more cost effective, all weather alternative to the New Silk Route Project - NSRP!
Thus China&#8217;s imperatives to get to Gwadar are manifold. 

The US is shifting pivot to the Asia Pacific as a part of its well-known policy to manage China&#8217;s rise and to contain it. Sixty percent of US&#8217; naval assets are likely to be deployed to the Asia Pacific by 2020. This would impact China&#8217;s ability to foray out of its geographical confines to play a proactive role in world politics and trade. China will contest being hemmed in or circumscribed by the US and its allies. Further, China&#8217;s greatest vulnerability lies at the Malacca Straits which is the biggest choke point in the SLOCs to and from the Asia Pacific region. Thus any power (ostensibly the US and its allies) controlling the Malacca Straits could use this leverage to devastating strategic effect on any country in the Asia Pacific. By bringing the Straits of Hormuz within its strategic reach China too would acquire a corresponding and competing leverage.

India is expected to play a very important role in the manifestation of this US grand strategic design. 

Pakistan and China will do well to operationalize a North-South trade corridor emanating from the Xinjiang Province and going down south to Port Qasim, Karachi and Gwadar. This trade corridor must comprise an expanded and improved KKH with a railway line running parallel to it. Since India has opted out of the IPI gas pipeline project under US pressure therefore it must now be converted into an Iran-Pakistan-China (IPC) gas pipeline. China could further secure its oil supplies (60% of its crude comes from Iran) by having an oil pipeline from Iran running parallel to the IPC gas pipeline. 

India stands to lose enormously if it blindly follows the US lead in containing China. It has already soiled its relations with Iran (too) to a great extent by siding with the US on its nuclear program issue and opting out of the IPI gas pipeline project. 

(Ironically it has not opted out of the TAPI project!) Indian SLOCs to and from the Persian Gulf and CARs (via Chah Bahar - 
Herat) would lie within constant Chinese oversight and strategic reach. The Indians are already wary of the Chinese who they feel are encircling them through a series of ports - a consequence of its Strategy of a String of Pearls!

By establishing the North-South trade corridor the Chinese would literally outflank the Indo-US design of containing it to a very great extent. 

Pakistan has done well to develop Gwadar into a meaningful port. Its strategic implications are apparent too. China is making a massive investment in the Gwadar area, adding twenty more berths there and will also develop the road infrastructure in its hinterland, (Road Gwadar &#8211; Rato Derro). It also intends to create an Economic Zone in Gwadar which should go a long way in boosting the local, national and regional economy. Furthermore Iran has shown readiness to establish a US$ 4 Billion oil refinery there. The IP gas pipeline would have an enormous economic impact in the region too. Pakistan and China must also develop a road-railways network from Port Qasim-Karachi along the west bank of the River Indus and take it right upto Torkham and beyond. 

India on the other hand must understand the leverage that Pakistan is developing. Good relations with Pakistan could ensure the provision of gas and oil through land routes from Iran and the CARs. India could possibly open land trade routes to the west and get access to Iran and Turkey on the one hand and Afghanistan, CARs, Russia and Europe on the other - NSRP. Its energy needs could be met expeditiously and at much lower transportation costs. In return it could make all out efforts to genuinely resolve all outstanding issues with Pakistan. Kashmir and the water disputes rank the highest these days. Pakistan in return could ensure that Indian energy requirements could be met through the fossil fuel pipelines from Iran and the CARs. Further the NSRP could become a reality. However if it turns into a gas and oil versus water war then both sides are likely to suffer. We must seek a win-win solution.

Gwadar is truly a port of immense possibilities and will be the hub of most political, strategic and economic developments in the region for a very long time to come. 

The author is a retired Brigadier and a former Defence Advisor to Australia and New Zealand. Currently he is on the faculty of NUST (NIPCONS).


----------



## fatman17

China provides better view of CM-802AKG stand-off missile at IDEX.


Author:
Robert Hewson, Abu Dhabi Section:

Last posted:
2013-02-28


China's Precision Machinery Import Export Corporation (CPMIEC) has exhibited the CM-802AKG stand-off land-attack missile for the first time outside China. The new precision-guided weapon has probably already been fielded by the People's Liberation Army Air Force (PLAAF), using the reported local designation YJ-83KH, but potential export customers have previously been shown only models - and only at events within China. 

A JH-7A test and development aircraft of the CFTE carries a CM-802AKG missile along with its associated data link pod (under fuselage, forward). The aircraft also carries a camera pod to film weapons release tests (under fuselage, aft). (Robert Hewson) 
At IDEX 2013 in Abu Dhabi in mid-February CPMIEC displayed a large image of a CM-802AKG missile carried by a Xian JH-7A attack aircraft, operating with the China Flight Test Establishment (CFTE). The opaque cover for the missile's imaging infra-red (IIR) seeker is clearly visible. The aircraft is fitted with a data link pod that is also used in conjunction with China's KD-88 air-to-surface weapon, indicating that both missiles have a man-in-the-loop targeting and retargeting capability. 

The CM-802AKG is a derivative of the radar-guided CM-802AK anti-ship missile, produced by the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation. Because of its new IIR seeker, it is optimized for use against land targets, including re-locatable mobile targets, while still retaining an anti-ship capability. The turbojet-powered missile has a maximum launch range of 230 km but can be controlled by another aircraft at 280 km from its intended target. The 670 kg CM-802AKG is fitted with a 285 kg penetrating warhead.

The CM-802AKG was first seen in public at the November 2010 Airshow China. Until its IDEX appearance it had only been displayed at Airshow China and only as a mock-up. CPMIEC did not explicitly identify the CM-802AKG in its presentation at IDEX but the missile's emergence there indicates that the weapon is now a fully-fledged export product. 

JDW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Saturday, March 2, 2013

*A little write up on 056* 


The first 056 class No. 582 was officially handed over to PLAN on the 25th of February as Wu Shengli, Commander of PLAN personally came to inspect the ship. While it is referred to as light frigate by Chinese news, it really should be classified as a corvette or OPV based on its size and displacements. This class is expected to be the next mass produced PLAN shipping class.

The type 056 class fills the gap between the 4000-ton 054A class frigate and 220-ton 022 class FAC. As of now, at least 9 other 056s have already been launched by the 4 shipyards building them. The overall number of this class is expected to be between the final count of 054A (probably around 20) and 022 (around 80). They are expected to replace the 10 Type 053 class Jianghu frigates currently serving in the South China Sea Patrol flotilla and the close to 50 Type 037 class missile boats.

In many ways, the type 056 hull is based on the Pattani class OPV that China built for Thailand from 2005 to 2006, although more signature reduction work is done such as the shielding of the funnels. Currently, 056 is equipped with 4 YJ-83s and AK-176M for ASuW missions along with a 8-cell HQ-10, AK-176M and two automated new single 30-mm barrel CIWS for self defense. Although the first few ships are not fitted with Towed Array sonar, it could provide some support for near sea ASW missions with a helipad large enough to hold Z-9C (and possibly Z-15 in the future), appearance of bow sonar bulb and 6 torpedo tubes installed in what looked to be the hangar. Most likely, the earliest 056 units will be used to replace Type 037s in the Hong Kong garrison and green water patrol missions. I expect a good number of Type 056 to eventually be used to patrol the disputed areas in South China Sea. Compared to the ships it is replacing, Type 056 requires 1/3 of the crew size of Jianghu class while offering more punch and similar endurance. Compared to Type 037, it should have better endurance, seakeeping and far stronger ASuW and AAW capabilities. It should be able to handle the naval threats from neighboring countries like Vietnam, Phillipines and Thailand. The goal is to free up larger ships like the Type 054A class and Type 052C/D class for blue water missions. In the future, I could also see ASW variants of Type 056 replacing the Type 037 sub chasers and more dedicated patrol versions of Type 056 with hangar large enough to hold 2 S-100 size UAVs. 

Posted by Feng

_will PN show interest in the type 056?_


----------



## fatman17

Tuesday, March 05, 2013 


*Turkish Navy chief visits Pak Naval Headquarter*

* Visiting commander to call on the president

Staff report

ISLAMABAD: Turkish Naval Forces Commander Admiral Emin Murat Bilgel, accompanied by his personal staff, is on an official visit to Pakistan. 

On his arrival at the Pakistan Naval Headquarters, Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Mohammad Asif Sandila received the visiting Turkish commander. A smartly turned out contingent of the Pakistan Navy, clad in ceremonial dress, presented him with the guard of honour. 

Later, the visiting dignitary was introduced to various principal staff officers (PSOs) at the Naval Headquarters.

Admiral Emin Murat and Pakistan&#8217;s chief of the naval staff held detailed discussions on professional matters. A comprehensive briefing on the regional maritime security situation and operational developments was also given to the visiting dignitary.

During his visit the Turkish admiral would also call on the president of Pakistan, and other naval authorities in Lahore and Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Commander Qatar Air Force calls on VC of Naval Staff*

Thursday, March 07, 2013 - Islamabad&#8212;ommander Qatar Emiri Air Force, Major General Mubarak Mohammad Al-Kumait Al-Khayarin on Wednesday called on Vice Chief of Naval Staff, Vice Admiral Muhammad Shafiq in his office at Naval Headquarters here.

They held detailed discussion on professional matters, said a press release issued by Pakistan Navy. 

Major General Mubarak Mohammad joined Qatar Emiri Air Force in 1977. Besides commanding the Qatar Emiri Air Force, he has had the privilege to hold a number of Command and Staff appointments including Officer Commanding Fighter Wing, Director Operations, Plans and Training.&#8212;PP


----------



## Zarbe Momin

What at moment Pakistan Navy has is Scheiße (Bull ****). They have three good Agost 90 B Submarines but lack in numbers, Four good F-22P Frigrates with very very shrot range FM-90 air defence missle system which make F.22P vulnerable (sorry to say but this is fact), Azmat class missle boats are good green water sytem also at moment lack in numbers. 23 mm gun on Azmat class missle boat is automatic but no radar and IR/Optical sensors are coupled with gun. Pakistan Navy do not have blue water fast speed boats for antisubmarine role to assist Frigrates and destroyers. In future no serious plan to have destroyers. No serious plan to have air defence missle system against air attack and in future to counter curise missle attack on naval bases and oil refineries and sea ports. Navy marine corps has just Mistral and Bofors RBS.70, good but not enough, marine corps lack helicopters to transport marine in case of conflict with india. They have not learnt lesson their PC.3 remain air born without suport of fighter jets. India taught us lesson in 1999 in atlantic incident, but pakistan navy didnt learn as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

_something hilarious from Rupee News_



*Proposed Pakistani Naval bases and Listening Posts*

Posted on 14 March 2013. 


&#8220;They&#8221; are leaving in 2014. It will be time to spread Pakistani wings. Investments in the navy are crucial and important.

It is rumored that Pakistan is building a Nuclear powered Submarine. The next project will be an Aircraft Carrier. It is inevitable that Pakistan defends the Gulf and the sea lanes and its own interests.

A nuclear umbrella can be given to countries that allow Pakistani bases. Saudi Arabia is already part of the defense system

Pakistan has to build bases in the Asian Ocean, the Arabian Sea and the Sea of Karachi. Islamabad should stop calling the Ocean south of Karachi &#8220;Indian Ocean&#8221;

A picture is worth a thousand words. Here are proposed Pakistani bases. Pakistan has to convert the sea into the Asian Ocean. In order to do this, Islamabad has to work with the Chinese and Muslim nations in the Middle East and Africa.

Pakistan already has a secret base in Saudi Arabia. There should be listening posts and a Naval base in the UAE, and Oman, and possibly one in Yeman. There has to be a base in the Maldives and in the Comoros. There has to be a base in Oman and one possibly one in Lanka (most contentious). Lanka would ultimately relent, especially because Pakistan and China essentially saved the country from being bifurcated.


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistani Navy Ship visits JIP March 24-27*

Last updated: Tuesday, March 12, 2013.




JEDDAH &#8212; Pakistan Navy Ship &#8220;PNS Shahjahan&#8221; will be visiting Jeddah Islamic Port March 24-27 on a goodwill-cum-training visit.

The ship derives its name after Shahjahan, the third son of Mughal Emperor Jahangir, who was born in Lahore. Shahjahan, at the age of 14, became the emperor of India when his father died in 1628. He extended the Mughal Empire to southern India and valiantly tried to expand the empire to Balkh and Badakhshan in northern Afghanistan. 

PNS Shahjahan is the third ship to bear the name. A Type-21 ship, it was commissioned in Pakistan on Sept. 23, 1994.

Pakistanis living in and around Jeddah can visit the ship on Tuesday, March 26 from 1500 hrs to 1700 hrs. Those who intend to visit the ship may contact Zakaullah, PA to Naval & Air Attache, Embassy of Pakistan, Riyadh and forward their names and mobiles numbers to 01-4884111 Ext: 2205, 01-4887792 and can also send their details on fax No. 01-4887953 before 1500 hrs on March 19, a press release issued by the Pakistan Consulate General here said. &#8212; SG


----------



## Safriz

Two pusher tugs handed over to Pakistan Navy * PN signs contract with KS&EW for 15,000-tonne capacity fleet
tanker KARACHI: Two pusher tugs constructed at the Karachi Shipyard
and Engineering Works were formally handed over to Pakistan
Navy on Tuesday in a ceremony held at Karachi Shipyard. Vice Chief of Naval Staff Vice Admiral Muhammad Shafiq was the
chief guest on the occasion. Addition of these pusher tugs in
Pakistan Navy fleet is an important milestone achieved towards
self-reliance. Pakistan Navy has also signed a contract with
KS&EW for construction of a 15,000-tonne capacity fleet tanker. Addressing the ceremony, the chief guest said that while
Pakistans geographical location and geostrategic environment
essentially necessitates building of a strong and balanced Navy to
defend our maritime interests; realisation of our force goals
through foreign acquisitions only is becoming increasingly
difficult. The changing geo-political dynamics also suggest that the access
to the foreign defence technologies, particularly in the high-end
domains would be either denied or hard to come by in the
coming year. Accordingly, self-reliance has been at the fore front
of policies, and it is in this context, Pakistan Navy has been
supporting and interacting closely with the local defence industries, particularly Karachi Shipyard to make a steady
progress towards indigenisation. Appreciating the efforts of Karachi Shipyard, the Admiral said that
Karachi Shipyard has delivered up to our expectations and has
been a major support to PN Fleet for new constructions as well as
for repair of ships. Karachi Shipyard also deserves acclaim for its
revival and unprecedented progress during testing times when
the global shipping industry as a whole is on the decline. It is well poised to manifest its potential of undertaking major
shipbuilding and engineering projects for the country and also for
the foreign clients, to earn and save valuable foreign exchange.
Recent award of contract for construction of 15,000-tonne
capacity fleet tanker by PN is manifestation of the same. He
assured of all-out support of Pakistan Navy to KS&EW for its revitalisation so that all future growth plans are timely
materialised. Earlier in his welcome address, Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir
Shah, Managing Director Karachi Shipyard gave a brief account of
the progress of Karachi Shipyard and underlined the projects
being undertaken for Pakistan Navy. He mentioned that presently
KS&EW is undertaking construction of 5 Pakistan Navy vessels. He apprised that the 4th F-22 P Frigate PNS ASLAT has successfully
completed all harbour and sea trials and will be handed over to
PN in April this year. In addition, a Fast Attack Missile Craft and a
32-tonne tug are also under construction and will be handed over
to PN as per the contractual schedule. The ceremony was
attended by a large number of PN officers, engineers and technicians of Karachi Shipyard. pr Home | National

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2013%5C03%5C20%5Cstory_20-3-2013_pg7_12


----------



## Green Angel

*Pakistan Navy will be handed over 4th F-22 P Frigate in April 2013*

Pakistan Navy will be handed over 4th F-22 P Frigate in April 2013 | PakSoldiers

Pakistan Navy will be handed over 4th F-22 P Frigate in April 2013
March 21, 2013


0
share
Handing over two pusher tugs on Tuesday, Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KS&EW) is all set to deliver to Pakistan Navy the 4th F-22 P Frigate PNS ASLAT next month.

Also, the KS&EW is constructing for Navy a fast attack missile craft and a 32-ton tug expected to be handed over as per contract schedule. The Navy has also signed a contract with KS&EW for construction of a 15000-ton capacity fleet tanker.

Tuesday saw the KS&EW formally handing over two pusher tugs to Pakistan Navy in a ceremony held here at the Karachi Shipyard with Vice Chief of Naval Staff Vice Admiral Muhammad Shafiq present as a chief guest on the occasion. Addition of these tugs in the Navy fleet is considered to be an important milestone achieved towards self reliance.

Addressing the ceremony, Admiral Muhammad Shafiq said while Pakistans geographical location and geo-strategic environment essentially necessitated building of a strong and balanced Navy to defend the countrys maritime interests; realisation of the countrys force goals through foreign acquisitions only was becoming increasingly difficult.

The changing geo-political dynamics also suggest that access to the foreign defence technologies, particularly in the high end domains, would be either denied or hard to come by in the coming years, said the chief guest. Accordingly, self reliance has been at the forefront of policies, and it is in this context, Pakistan Navy had been supporting and interacting closely with the local defence industries, particularly Karachi Shipyard, to make a steady progress towards indigenization.

Appreciating the efforts of Karachi Shipyard, the Admiral said Karachi Shipyard had delivered up to Navys expectations and had been a major support to PN fleet for new constructions, as well as, for repair of the ships.

Karachi Shipyard also deserved acclaim for its revival and unprecedented progress during testing times when the global shipping industry as a whole was on the declines, he said. It was well poised to manifest its potential of undertaking major shipbuilding and engineering projects for the country and also for the foreign clients to earn and save valuable foreign exchange.

Recent award of contract for construction of 15000-ton capacity fleet tanker by PN was manifestation of the same. He assured of all out support of Pakistan Navy to KS&EW for its revitalization so that all future growth plans were timely materialised. Earlier, Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah, Managing Director KS&EW, gave a brief account of the progress of Karachi Shipyard and underlined the projects being undertaken for Pakistan Navy. He said presently KS&EW was undertaking construction of five vessels for Navy. He apprised the 4th F-22 P Frigate PNS ASLAT has successfully completed all harbor and sea trials and would be handed over to PN in April this year.

In addition, a Fast Attack Missile Craft and a 32-ton Tug are also under construction which would be handed over to PN as per the contractual schedule. The ceremony was attended by a large number of PN officers, engineers and technicians of Karachi Shipyard. The design, drawing and kit of material for the two pusher tugs had been supplied by the Damen Shipyards of Holland. In fact, Pakistan Navy modernization will enable her to defend effectively the country coastal boundaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

saqisgd said:


> CEO of Turkey&#8217;s Havelsan software and systems integration company , Sadik Yamac has confirmed that Pakistan Navy has placed an order for its Ship Integrated Combat Management System (GENESIS) to upgrade its PNS Alamgir (F 260).



But is PNS Alamgir going to get any offensive weapons? Like Cruise missiles and SAMs??


----------



## fatman17

Friday, March 29, 2013 

*PN commissions 3rd Pak Marines Battalion*


KARACHI: In order to further strengthen the defence of Gwadar Port and to enhance the security of vital Pakistan Navy (PN) assets and installations along the western coasts, the PN has achieved a significant milestone by commissioning the 3rd Pak Marines Battalion. The commissioning ceremony was held today at Gwadar.

Vice Chief of Naval Staff Vice Admiral Muhammad Shafiq was the chief guest on the occasion. The chief guest said that at present the country is faced with internal and external threats, which makes security our main concern. 

Pak Marines always remained steadfast and proved their mettle whenever the nation called for them, be that defence of creeks, air defence, aid to civilians during natural disasters or countering cowardly acts of terrorism, he added.

The chief guest further said that the PN is making all out efforts to equip Pak Marines with modern weapons and also focusing on their professional training in line with the modern-day requirements. staff report


_the issue with PN marines is that all 3 battalions are not at full strength due to very stringent qualification standards. 80% of the candidates dont qualify_.


----------



## UmarJustice

*Sandila confers military awards on officers* 

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Asif Sandila on Thursday conferred military awards on Pakistan Navy officers and men in an impressive investiture ceremony held here at Bahria Auditorium.
The recipients of Hilal-i-Imtiaz (Military) are Vice Admiral Shafqat Jawed, Vice Admiral Sayyid Khawar Ali, Vice Admiral Tahseen Ullah Khan and Rear Admiral Saleem Akhtar.
Sitara-i-Imtiaz (Military) was awarded to Commodore Shahid Habib, Commodore Altaf Habib, Commodore Imran Saeed, Commodre Ali Abbas, Commodore Asif Khaliq, Commodore Ayaz Ahmed Nasir, Commodore Arshad Mahmood Khan, Commodore Baber Bilal Haider, Commodore Mateen ur Rehman, Commodore Asim Raza, Commodore M Sohail Ahmad, Commodore M Ishaq, Commodore Babur Sattar and Commodore Naveed Ahmed Rizvi.
Tamgha-i-Imtiaz (Military) was awarded to Capt. Dr. Muhammad Junaid Khan, Capt. Syed Hashim Raza Rizvi, Commander Hamid Shakil, Commander Jamil Akhtar, Commander Atif Ijaz Dar, Commander Muhammad Zia, Commander Mahmood ul Haq, Commander Arshad Mehmood, Commander S M Amir Ahtesham, Commander Khalid Habib, Commander Saqib Ilyas, Commander Liaqut Ali, Commander Syed Muhammad Khalid, Commander Zahid Rauf, Commander Zeeshan Shahid, Lieut Commander Ozair Abdul Latif, Lieut Commander Muhammad Zubair, Lieut Commander Kashif Mehmood, Lieut Commander Rana Saeed Ahmed and Lieut Commander Muzaffar Amin Shah.
Tamgha-i-Basalat were awarded to Commodore M Sohail Ahmad, Surgeon Commodore Najmus Saqib Khan, Capt. Azhar Naeem, Commander Mohammad Shahzad, Commander Shahzad Hamid, Lieut Commander Aijaz Ahmed, Lieutenant Farrukh Naveed, Lieutenant Abdullah Gulzar, Lieutenant Bilal Hasan, Sub Lieut Maqsood Tabasum, Mohammad Ali CMA(OT), Tasawar Hussain CDA-I, Fazal Muhammad CDA-I, Muhammad Khalid Pervez CDA-III, Muhammad Anwar Hameed MGA(G)-III, Khaliq Hussain CDA-IV, Shahid Naseer MGA(M)-IV, Nazir Badshah L/MAR, Shoukat Khan MGT(G)-I, Tahir Habib LPM, M Saleem Akhtar LPM, Khalid Farooq CDT-I, Mazhar Hayat CDT-I, Abid Ali PM, M Haroon STD-I, Izhar Hussain MAR-II and Ali Raza PM.
In addition, 20 Tamgha-i-Khidmat (Military) Class-I were awarded to PN sailors. Muhammad Nawaz Asim MEA-III was declared the best sailor of the year 2012 whereas Muhammad Ishaq Draughtsman and S Nehal Ahmed LM were proclaimed the best civilian employees of the year 2012.
The ceremony was attended by a large number of serving and retired officers of the Armed Forces and families of the award winners.



Sandila confers military awards on officers


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## airbus101

PN will buy atleast 4ATRS72 to replace F27 this is according to Alan Warnes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Admiral Sandila visits Pakistan Aeronautical Complex Kamra 

Friday, 12 April 2013

Posted by Imaduddin


ISLAMABAD: Chief of the Naval Staff, Pakistan Navy, Admiral Asif Sandila visited Pakistan Aeronautical Complex, (PAC) Kamra on Thursday.


The Naval Chief was given a comprehensive briefing on the working of PAC Board and its factories.


He also visited various facilities of the complex and lauded the valuable contributions of Pakistan Aeronautical Complex towards the aerial defence of the country by providing prompt support for various weapon systems of the PAF.


He especially appreciated the production capability of the JF- 17 Co-production Project.


He emphasized on the synergistic prospects between Pakistan Air Force and Pakistan Navy and appreciated the capabilities achieved by PAC Kamra in this regard.


The CNS also underscored the significance of various facilities of PAC Kamra that could be utilized for further strengthen the operational readiness of Aviation Fleet of Pakistan Navy and reiterated all out support for fruitful cooperation in aviation related activities.


Earlier, on his arrival he was received by Air Marshal Sohail Gul Khan, Chairman PAC Board Kamra, who introduced the members of PAC Board and Managing Directors to the Naval Chief.


Pakistan Aeronautical Complex, Kamra has grown from strength to strength over the years.


Being the leading Aviation Industry it has placed Pakistan amongst the elite group of countries that manufacture fighter aircraft.




APP (Associated Press of Pakistan), 2013


----------



## fatman17

*Harbin Z-9 (Haitun) Medium-Lift Multi-role Helicopter (1994)*


Authored By Staff Writer | Last Updated: 8/4/2012


The Chinese Harbin Z-9 series medium helicopter is a license-produced version of the French Euro-copter Dauphin.

Harbin Aircraft Manufacturing Corporation of China began local-license production of the French Aerospatiale AS365 Dauphin in 1981 as the Harbin Z-9 (NATO:"Haitun"). The original AS365 - a multirole helicopter - was developed in the early 1970s and saw its first flight in 1975 to which serial production began in 1978. 

A militarized version then appeared as the AS565 "Panther" which considerably broadened the type's reach on the battlefield. Initial Z-9s were produced in China from kits delivered by Aerospatiale and was formally introduced into service with Chinese military forces in 1994. Subsequent production has seen the series reach 200 examples including a dedicated armed attack variant known as the "Z-9WZ".

The AS365 is now associated with the Euro-copter brand label as Aerospatiale became defunct in July of 2000.

The Chinese Z-9 retains much of the appearance of its French counterpart, proving the design sound and robust. The fuselage is well streamlined with the two-seat cockpit well-ahead in the configuration. Both pilots manage excellent vantage points from their respective side-by-side seating as most of the forward panels are transparent, allowing for unfettered upward, downward, forward and side-to-side views. The nose assembly is a short rounded cap. Aft of the cockpit is the passenger cabin which is externally dominated by large rectangular windows. The engines are situated atop the cabin and house a pair of turbo-shaft power-plants driving the four-blade main rotor and a tail rotor shrouded in a Fenestron assembly. The Fenestron assembly works to counter both the inherent torque effect of the main rotor blades (which tend to rotate the aircraft opposite the direction of rotation) and dulls noise levels of the tail rotor to an extent. While effective, Fenestron shrouds tend to be a costlier option than conventional open-air tail rotors. The tail rotor is driven by the engines via a shaft running inside the tail stem. Vertical tail fins are located along the sides of the stem and are extended out via short pylons. There is also a primary vertical tail fin atop the Fenestron shroud, integrated cleanly into the design. The Z-9 features a wheeled tricycle undercarriage that is wholly retractable, the nose landing gear sporting a pair of rubber-tired wheels while each main landing gear leg is assigned one.

The Z-9 is crewed by two personnel as standard with passenger seating for up to 8. The Z-9 can also accept medical litters in MEDEVAC roles and can haul up to 4,200lbs of internal cargo with seating removed. Beyond its transport and passenger-hauling capabilities, the Z-9 has also been developed into an armed helicopter capable of engaging armored vehicles, surface warships, "soft" targets and low-flying aircraft through various munitions options along wing stubs aft of the passenger cabin.

After some experience in construction and operation of the original Z-9 mark, the Chinese moved quickly to develop a mostly-indigenous version of the French design. Utilizing up to 70% local Chinese components, the Z-9B variant was unveiled in late 1992, undertaking a successful first flight in November of that year. After some slight changes to the pilot vehicle, serial production was begun in 1993 resulting in its adoption by Chinese Army forces the following year. The Z-9B model differs primarily from the French design by introduction of an 11-blade shrouded tail rotor as opposed to the original's 13-blade assembly. Introduction of the Z-9B quickly superseded the French-minded Z-9 production models.

The Z-9 is powered by a pair of locally-made Zhuzhou Aeroengine Factory WZ-8A turbo-shaft engines (essentially local copies of the French Turbomeca Arriel) mounted in a side-by-side configuration. Each outputs 848 horsepower which supply the aircraft with a top speed of 190 miles per hour, a ferry range of 620 miles and a service ceiling of 14,700 feet.

Since its inception, the Z-9 has been manufactured or promoted in several marks beginning with the aforementioned baseline Z-9, this based on the AS365N1 Dauphin. The similar Z-9A was then based on the improved AS365N2. The Z-9A-100 was the Chinese-centric pilot vehicle which became the production Z-9B. 

The AS565 "Panther" is produced by Harbin under the designation of Z-9C and is a navalised anti-ship variant for the Pakistan Navy, outfitted with a dipping sonar array, radar warning receiver (RWR) and support for torpedoes among other needed changes. 

The Z-9W (also known as the WZ-9) is the dedicated armed version that sports pylons along the sides of the fuselage (aft of the side cabin doors). These pylons can mount various ordnance options as needed (missiles, gun pods, rocket pods, etc.). The Z-9W is exported as the "Z-9G". 

The Z-9WA brings along support for night vision equipment. 

The WZ-19 is a stealth attack helicopter version of the Z-9 family and is currently in development. The design features tandem seating for its two pilots and is centered around the dedicated attack function with an applicable countermeasures suite and crew protection when traveling at low altitudes in hostile environments. A prototype of this mark is known to have crashed in September of 2010, undoubtedly a setback for the program as a whole. The H410A introduced the WZ8C power-plants as well as a Mast-Mounted Sight (MMS) which allowed the helicopter to remain partially hidden behind cover while identifying and tracking targets over-the-horizon. The H425 is a passenger-hauling VIP transport based on the H410A mark.

The Z-9 series has seen low export numbers to date, serving Bolivia, Cape Verde, Kenya, Laos, Mali, Mauritania, Namibia and Pakistan. 

Pakistan is the largest foreign operator of the type with 12 examples (?) in service though of little surprise as both countries maintain a close working military relationship.


Specifications for the Harbin Z-9 (Haitun) Medium-Lift Multirole Helicopter

Country of Origin: China
Manufacturer: Harbin Aircraft Manufacturing Corporation - China
Initial Year of Service: 1994
Production: 200
Focus Model: Harbin Z-9 (Haitun)
Crew: 2 + 9
Length: 37.53ft (11.44m)
Width: 39.37ft (12.00m)
Height: 13.16ft (4.01m)
Weight (Empty): 4,409lbs (2,000kg)
Weight (MTOW): 9,039lbs (4,100kg)
Power-plant: 2 x Zhuzhou Aeroengine Factory WZ-8A turbo-shaft engine developing 848 horsepower each.
Maximum Speed: 190mph (305kmh; 165kts)
Maximum Range: 621miles (1,000km)
Service Ceiling: 14,764ft (4,500m; 2.8miles)
Rate-of-Climb: 1,800 feet per minute (549m/min)
Hard-points: 2
Armament Suite:
OPTIONAL (with armed variants):
Air-to-Air Missiles
Air-to-Surface Missiles
Cannon pods
Rocket Pods
Machine Gun Pods
Variants:
Z-9 - Base Series Designation of license-produced Euro-copter AS.365N1 Dauphin transport helicopter.
Z-9A - Locally-produced variant of the Euro-copter AS.365N2 Dauphin (improved) transport helicopter.
Z-9A-100 - Civil transport version; fitted with WZ8A series turbo-shaft engines.
Z-9B - Multirole variant based on the Z-9A-100 production model
Z-9C - License-produced copy of the similar Euro-copter AS.565 Panther series (militarized Dauphin); exported to Pakistan (Navy).
Z-9EC - Pakistani Navy Anti-Ship Variant; dipping sonar system; integrated radar array; radar warning receiver; increased countermeasures.
Z-9W (WZ-9) - Attack Variant of the base Z-9; added optics and wing pylons for armament support.
Z-9WA - Night Variant; FLIR system in chin turret; various optics.
Z-9G - Export Designation of Z-9WA production models.
H410A - Armed Variant; fitted with WZ8C series turbo-shaft engines; FLIR system in chin turret.
H425 - VIP Variant based on the H410A production model.
H450 - Proposed Unknown Variant
WZ-19 - Proposed Stealth Attack Helicopter; featuring tandem seating for flight crew.

Operators: Bolivia; Cape Verde; China; Kenya; Laos; Mali; Mauritania; Namibia; Pakistan

Military Factory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Donatello said:


> But is PNS Alamgir going to get any offensive weapons? Like Cruise missiles and SAMs??



Not likely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gunner4gun

Daily Times, 16 April 2013

Ghazanfar promoted

as Vice Admiral

KARACHI: Commander Karachi Rear Admiral Khawaja Ghazanfar Hussain has been promoted to the rank of Vice Admiral. Vice Admiral Hussain joined the Pakistan Navy in September 1975, and commissioned in the operations branch on July 1, 1978. He has also served in various fields and staff appointments which include Commander Alloutte and Seaking Squadron, Executive Officer PNS Shamsher, Commander Air, Naval attaché in New Delhi India, assistant Chief of Naval Staff (Training), Commander Naval Aviation, Naval Secretary and Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Training and Personnel) at Naval Headquarters. He has also been awarded with Hilal-e-Imtiaz (Military) in recognition of his meritorious services. staff report

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Z-9D Dauphin*

The new Z-9D anti-ship variant prototype is shown here. Based on Z-9C, Z-9D has been modified to carry up to 4 AShMs under a pair of stub wings against small surface targets. The missile could be the TL-10B developed by Hongdu, which is a light, radar-guided anti-ship missile used against smaller FACs and gun boats (<1,000t). Its range is 15km, speed is Mach 0.85 and its warhead weighs 30kg. However it has yet to see if Z-9D can carry the larger YJ-83K AShMs. The helicopter has a fire-control radar installed in its nose and two RWRs on both sides of the nose. It is also thought to have all the ASW equipment removed. The helicopter could also provide target coordinates to the surface ship via datalink so that the later could launch YJ-83 AShM for over-the-horizon attack. This anti-ship variant could be stationed onboard FFGs patrolling in the South China Sea. Two prototypes (001 & 002) were built. Currently at least two Z-9Ds are in service with PLAN (S/N 97x6). However the exact type of missile they carry is still unknown.

- Last Updated 4/16/13

could be an upgrade for the Z-9C

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

fatman17 said:


> *Z-9D Dauphin*
> 
> The new Z-9D anti-ship variant prototype is shown here. Based on Z-9C, Z-9D has been modified to carry up to 4 AShMs under a pair of stub wings against small surface targets. The missile could be the TL-10B developed by Hongdu, which is a light, radar-guided anti-ship missile used against smaller FACs and gun boats (<1,000t). Its range is 15km, speed is Mach 0.85 and its warhead weighs 30kg. However it has yet to see if Z-9D can carry the larger YJ-83K AShMs. The helicopter has a fire-control radar installed in its nose and two RWRs on both sides of the nose. It is also thought to have all the ASW equipment removed. The helicopter could also provide target coordinates to the surface ship via datalink so that the later could launch YJ-83 AShM for over-the-horizon attack. This anti-ship variant could be stationed onboard FFGs patrolling in the South China Sea. Two prototypes (001 & 002) were built. Currently at least two Z-9Ds are in service with PLAN (S/N 97x6). However the exact type of missile they carry is still unknown.
> 
> - Last Updated 4/16/13
> 
> could be an upgrade for the Z-9C

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reddawn

The Z9D could be an interesting proposition. Are the Z9C's operating off PNS Alamgir or are they operating off the F22Ps solely? With PN's planned acquisition of 4-5 further OHPs coupled with the Turkish GENESIS upgrade and potentially Seahawks LAMPS III these vessels could potentially become potent ASW/AAD vessels if all plans and funding materialises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Reddawn said:


> The Z9D could be an interesting proposition. Are the Z9C's operating off PNS Alamgir or are they operating off the F22Ps solely? With PN's planned acquisition of 4-5 further OHPs coupled with the Turkish GENESIS upgrade and potentially Seahawks LAMPS III these vessels could potentially become potent ASW/AAD vessels if all plans and funding materialises.



i believe there are plans to acquire 6 additional Z-9C/D's.

*Facts about illegal Indian fishing activity inside Pakistan EEZ* 

Khalid Khokhar

Monday, April 15, 2013 



Pakistan&#8217;s Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) of 200-nautical miles, designated by the United Nations, is overwhelmingly enriched in both living and non-living marine resources - especially the Indus Delta region has abundance of prime quality fish that entice the neighbouring Indian fishermen, who deliberately violate the international boundaries and indulge in illegal fishing activities in Pakistan&#8217;s EEZ. 



Despite the best monitoring efforts of the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA), deliberate violation of Pakistani EEZ by Indian fishermen continues causing huge losses to Pakistan&#8217;s fisheries resources. Emotional stories regarding the plight of Indian fishermen facing persecution in Pakistani jails are published. Some of the convicted fisherman, when interviewed by the media, projected the predetermined theme in a parrot-like manner. NGOs, humanitarian organisations, respectable members of the society, etc, in innocence adopt the same stance and project the fishermen as victims of the circumstances beyond their control. Arrests are blamed on the insensitivity and highhandedness of the PMSA and other Pakistani law enforcement agencies. 



The PMSA, being the sole maritime law enforcement agency, undertakes concerted operational efforts to prevent the poaching activities by Indian fishermen. In this regard, besides regular deployment of ships and surveillance by aircraft, a series of focused anti-poaching operations are also conducted in the Eastern Maritime Region. 



To curb this tendency, Indian boats close to the EEZ boundary (10-15 NM) are cleared from the Pakistani limits towards India. 



Even among those Indian fishing boats, which intrude deeper into our EEZ, only a few boats are apprehended and majority are cleared off. Moreover, children/elderly are invariably released/let go, purely on humanitarian grounds. The extent of the illegal activity is an indication of the lure despite the peril of apprehension. 



However, regular patrolling and clearing of these fishermen by the PMSA ships has progressively resulted in substantial decrease in the presence of Indian boats. During the recent past (September 2012 onwards), 131 boats and 484 crewmembers have been apprehended, which is but a mere drop in the ocean. During the trials of Indian fishermen, the Pakistani courts adopt a humanitarian view and award light sentences from one to three years for this deliberate illegal activity. Frequently, as a goodwill gesture, the government of Pakistan releases them before the end of their sentence. On the contrary, the Indian law enforcement agencies mete out very harsh punishment to the Pakistani fishermen and they are kept away from the judicial process for a long time.



According to marine experts, quality fish is available in abundance in Pakistani creeks. The Indian fishermen deliberately take risks to fish in Pakistani territorial limits. Such poaching activities not only deplete the highly priced marine species, it also inflicts a loss of Rs8.1 billion per annum to the government exchequer. During January 2012 to March 2013, 184 boats, along with 606 Indian fisher-folks, who were fishing more than 25-100 NMs inside our EEZ, were apprehended. It clearly reflects the deliberate intrusion marked by mala fide intent, especially when all the Indian boats have Global Positioning System (GPS) installed in their boats that tells the exact position of the boat. These fishermen mainly sail from Okha or Porbandar in India, which are around 115 NM (148 km) and 135 NM (250 km) (I nautical mile = 1.85 km) respectively from our EEZ. 



The boats travel even further ahead of the EEZ and their deliberate acts of intrusion are done well within Pakistan&#8217;s waters. Most regrettably, some violators are apprehended even 100 nautical miles inside our waters. These incursions are not restricted to a few &#8216;innocent inadvertent crossers&#8217; but at occasions number over 300 boats. The lure of the rich fish catch is extremely attractive and worth taking a calculated risk vis-à-vis the expected return. Moreover, the nets used by them are internationally banned, due to their very small mesh size. 



On the contrary, any crossing by Pakistani fishermen into the Indian EEZ is indeed inadvertent as there is no fishing attraction in Indian waters. From January 2012 till end March 2013, numerous incursions of massive quantity (totalling thousands) were regularly reported in Pakistani EEZ. However, during the same period, only 12 Pakistani fishing boats were apprehended by the Indian Coast Guard units and that too in close proximity of the EEZ demarcation. 



A hotline was earlier established in November 2006 for exchange of information and coordination between the two director generals. The intrusions are regularly conveyed to the Indian Coast Guards. Regrettably, the response has at best been lukewarm and no effective action to curb the ingress has been taken, indicating tacit state approval of this criminal activity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*PN DIMENSIONS:*


SUBMARINE FORCE


HISTORY


&#8226; PN Submarine Force was raised in 1964 as a lead sub-surface arm of Pakistan Navy and being the first in the region. It has a meritorious past history spanned over nearly 47 years and has unique distinction of operating nearly 5 different types of platforms to date.

&#8226; After the acquisition of PNS/M GHAZI (Ex-USS DIABLO) on 1 June 1964 from the United States, this submarine took active part in the Rann of Kutch crisis and in 1965 Indo-Pak war. 


SUBMARINE FORCE HISTORY 
&#8226; PN Submarine Force was raised in 1964 as a lead sub-surface arm of Pakistan Navy and being the first in the region. It has a meritorious past history spanned over nearly 47 years and has unique distinction of operating nearly 5 different types of platforms to date. 

&#8226; After the acquisition of PNS/M GHAZI (Ex-USS DIABLO) on 1 June 1964 from the United States, this submarine took active part in the Rann of Kutch crisis and in 1965 Indo-Pak war. Mere presence of this submarine off Indian west coast and the threat she radiated, resulted in bottling up of IN Fleet in the safety of harbour, without posing any challenge to PN Fleet throughout the 1965 war. In recognition of meritorious feat performed by the submarine and valour of its crew against superior adversary, the Submarine Squadron was awarded 

2 Sitara-e-Jurrat,
1 Tamgha-e-Jurrat and
7 Imtiazi Sanads. 

&#8226; In 1971, PNS/M GHAZI was deployed off Indian east coast to draw a pull on IN Fleet employed along her west coast, thus diluting IN force quantum against PN surface assets and Pakistan bound shipping to a great extent. The submarine presented her ultimate sacrifice while engaged in offensive mining operation off Vishakhapatnam in Dec 1971. The submarine and her crew, comprising 11 Officers and 82 sailors, embraced martyrdom during 1971 war. 

&#8226; Prior to 1971 war, three Daphne class submarines were also inducted in the PN Fleet from France, between 1969-70. These were commissioned as HANGOR, SHUSHUK and MANGRO on 1 Dec 1969, 12 Jan 1970 and 5 Aug 1970 respectively. These units also took active part in the 1971 war along Indian west coast. PNS/M HANGOR won the distinction of sinking IN Destroyer INS KHUKRI and seriously damaging INS KIRPAN astride Kathiawar coast and proudly ranked as first conventional submarine of the world to score successful hits against surface units in combat since WW-II. This act of courage and valour earned Submarine Squadron 

04 Sitara-e-Jurrat,
06 Tamgha-e-Jurrat and 
14 Imtiazi Sanads. 

PNS/M HANGOR is peculiar in the sense that she won highest number of gallantry awards during combat, unprecedented in Pakistan Navy till to date. 

&#8226; In 1975, Pakistan Navy learnt that Portuguese Navy was ready to sell her Daphne Submarines. Negotiations were started through French Navy for the purchase of one of these platforms. The first of these Daphne submarines, ex-Portuguese, "Cachalote" was purchased and taken to Toulon, France for a major refit. After the major refit, the submarine was commissioned as PNS/M GHAZI (S-134) on 17 January 1977, taking on the name of old GHAZI (S-130). The strength of Daphne type submarines in PN flotilla thus became four. 

After nearly 34 years of meritorious service in Pakistan Navy, Daphne submarines were finally de-commissioned from active list in Jan 2006. 

&#8226; In 1978, another opportunity came from France for acquisition of two Agosta-70 type submarines. These two submarines had been ordered for South African Navy, which was already operating French Daphne submarines. As a consequence of arms embargo on South Africa, these were offered to Pakistan Navy for purchase and induction in 1979 and 80 respectively. 

&#8226; Pakistan and DCN France subsequently signed a contract for 3 Agosta 90B submarines on 21 September 1994, along with purchase of Kit of Material (KoM) for the fourth unit and provisions of Transfer of Technology (ToT). Key provision of this contract called for production of first boat in France, assembly of second in Pakistan and complete production of third in Pakistan as part of progressive transfer of technology. First of the class of the submarine was commissioned on 6 Sep 99 as PNS/M KHALID, which was inducted in PN Fleet on 21 Dec 1999. 

&#8226; Agosta 90B design is based on Agosta-70 class submarines, which were already in service with French and Pakistan Navies. The platform features an AIP system and array of state of the art sensors and weapons. Fully integrated combat system presents tactical data complied through multifarious chain of underwater detection systems, including a VLF linear towed array sonar. OPTRONIC masts, integrated radar and EW support equipment provide higher operational flexibility and enhanced survivability against air and surface threats in a multi-threat environment. The inertial navigation system offers these platforms greater liberty of precise submerged navigation. PNS/M HAMZA, being the third submarine in Agosta 90B series is equipped with operational MESMA AIP, offering her enhanced submerged endurance over her two sister platforms. Retrofitting of MESMA on PNS/M SAAD and KHALID will be completed in due course. Importantly, all three Agosta 90Bs have received a new and highly proficient Heavy Weight Torpedo (DM2A4) as their main weapon. 

&#8226; PN Submarine Force also takes pride in operating 3 X-Craft, which were transferred to the Squadron in Mar 2005 from SSG(N). This has enhanced the number of sub-surface units to 8 instead of 5 being operated prior Mar 2005. 

&#8226; With the institution of Submarine Force in Pakistan Navy, an elaborate and well-structured Submarine Support Base, named PNS ABDOZE was also commissioned with an aim to provide logistic, accommodation, medical and other essential facilities to the tender Submarine units while in harbour and in preparation for their operational deployments. Another important milestone achieved in training and readiness of Submarine Command, Ops and Technical teams was the institution of Submarine Training Centre (STC), which initially operated at PNS ABDOZE and later relocated to PNS BAHADUR in 1980, housing all basic and professional courses of Submarine personnel as well as elaborate simulator training in ops, diving, propulsion and sonar tape listening disciplines. 

&#8226; Recent addition to the Squadron is institution of Fleet Acoustic Research and Classification Centre (FARCC), commissioned in May 2008. This is in fact a PN capability, being managed by Submarine Squadron for the time being. 

&#8226; With regards to Organogram, PN Submarine Squadron was initially headed by Commander Underwater Forces (COMUF); an officer of the rank of Captain. COMUF managed both Submarine Squadron as well as assets and manpower placed under PNS IQBAL comprising SSG(N). This appointment was later re-designated as Commander Submarines (COMSUBS), which remains in vogue to date, by an officer of the rank of Commodore. Both arms, that is PN Submarine Force and SSG(N) are now well segregated, as Submarines and X-Craft form SUBRON and Midgets Group respectively under Fleet Command, while SSG(N) is managed by Cdr SSG(N) under Coastal Command. 

&#8226; PN Submarine Force also takes pride in the fact that it is the only Squadron of Pakistan Navy being conferred with the National Standard on 3 Jan 1997 by then President of the Islamic Republic of Pakistan, Mr. Farooq Ahmed Khan Laghari. This is a testament of extreme sacrifices, meritorious services and role of PN Submarine Force as back bone of seaward defence and most potent offensive arm of Pakistan Navy. 

TASKS AND ROLES
Some of the important roles and tasks defined for the Squadron are:

a. Improve operational availability of Submarines and X-Craft and maintain operational readiness at high standards.
b. Promulgate and achieve operational targets for Submarines and X-Craft.
c. Prepare and promulgate Workup guidelines for Submarines and X-Craft .

TASKS AND ROLES 
Some of the important roles and tasks defined for the Squadron are: 

a. Improve operational availability of Submarines and X-Craft and maintain operational readiness at high standards. 
b. Promulgate and achieve operational targets for Submarines and X-Craft. 
c. Prepare and promulgate Workup guidelines for Submarines and X-Craft in tandem with Flag Officer Sea Training. 
d. Prepare and implement logical and consistent inspections and ORI plans. 
e. Inculcate self-esteem and improve professionalism in the Squadron. 
f. Improve qualification standards. 
g. Improve safety awareness and operate Submarines and X-Craft in a safe manner. 
h. Take comprehensive steps to avoid recurrence of defects. 
j. Exercise economy in using available resources. 
k. Improve administration and morale. 
l. Gradually improve facilities at JNB.


FARCC 

Fleet Acoustic Research and Classification Centre was established on 28 May 08. Commander Submarines acts as Chairman Standing Steering Committee of FARCC, whereas, reps of other Commands are members of this set up. It is a developing shore sonar classification setup, effectively integrated with capable Fleet units for the management of acoustic signatures. The mandate of FARCC also includes sonar classification training for fleet sonar operators. FARCC facility is functional with staff essentially provided by the Submarine Squadron, though the facility remains a PN capability/asset. There is major headway in acquisition of shore based interactive acoustic classification station. Recent achievements of the centre include: 

a. Acoustic data forwarded by Fleet Units (Bathy, Acoustic and Machinery Signatures of PN Units) being compiled in Tabular, Audio and Pictorial form through indigenously developed soft wares. 

b. Classifiers from FARCC are periodically boarding submarines and aircraft for acoustic data collection and training of operators. 

c. Passive Sonar classification training.

d. Passive sonar classification workshop for UW specialist officers of the fleet. 

e. Familiarization visits of nominated Fleet units. 

f. A training room has been furnished for theoretical and on job training.

PN


----------



## fatman17

*PN DIMENSIONS:* 


AIR ARM

HISTORY TASK AND ROLES


PNS MEHRAN is the home of Naval Aviators. In the past 37 years, Pakistan Naval Aviation had been able to keep itself abreast with the changing technology and grew from a fledgling force into a mature professional Aviation force of today.

The first Naval Air Station, PNS MEHRAN, was commissioned on 26 September 1975 to support Fleet Operations. Seaking helicopter was the first machine to fly from this base, Atlantic and Alouette soon joined the Naval Air Arm. Taking a start in 1975.

Naval Aviation has grown to its present inventory of various multi role aircraft. The latest addition in the Air Arm is P-3C Orion Long Range Maritime Patrol aircraft (LRMPA), HBC 101 (IW/EW) Jet and Z9EC helicopter.

DETAILS OF SQUADRONS

&#8226; 111 ASW Squadron.
&#8226; 222 ASW Squadron.
&#8226; 333 ASW Squadron.
&#8226; 27 ASW Squadron (Fokker).
&#8226; 28 Squadron (P3C Maritime Strike Squadron).
&#8226; 29 ASW Squadron (Atlantic).

111 ASW Squadron 
Sea King MK-45/45A helicopters were acquired from UK on 28 September 1974 and 111 ASV/ASW Squadron was established. PN Sea Kings are fitted with Exocet AM-39 Anti-Ship missile in ASV role and MK-46 torpedoes and Depth Charges in ASW role. The primary roles assigned are ASW and ASV along with infinite secondary roles such as SAR, MEDEVAC, HVBSS, Para Drop, VVIP/Passenger Ferry, MEDEVAC etc. Since its inception, 111 Squadron has been a linchpin of the PN operations. Be it a multi-national exercise e.g. AMAN, KAKADU or mass relief operation such as earthquake of 2005, Flood Relief Operations in Punjab and Sindh in 2010 and Flood Relief Operations in Sindh in 2011, 111 squadron has always been at the forefront. This squadron has the unique capability to undertake Night Search and Rescue over sea. The squadron is routinely tasked at short notices to undertake challenging and risk prone helicopter operations. At present squadron has 06 Westland Sea King Helicopters. Avionics suite of PN Sea Kings is being upgraded to enhance its sensors capabilities. 

222 ASW Squadron 
Squadron consists of six Z-9C helicopters. Newly established squadron is completely integrated with fleet operations. Aircraft is equipped with Radars, ESM and Sonar. It can also carry variety of weapons. The primary roles assigned are ASW and Reconnaissance along with infinite secondary roles such as SAR, MEDEVAC, Command and Liaison and Training etc

333 ASW Squadron
The Squadron came into being in 1970 following the deal with Royal Navy for the acquisition of two Whitby Class Frigates. The A/C was to be operated from ship&#8217;s deck in limited ASW roles i.e with MAD and MK 44 torpedoes. Later the Whitby class frigates deal was scraped however; the deal to procure Alouette helicopter from France was retained. The Squadron was formed in 1977 with four SA-319 Alouette aircraft. Initially four pilots were trained in France. In 1982 two more Alouette a/c with radar and in 2008 two Alouette a/c with upgraded instruments and avionics were added to the inventory of the Squadron. Presently Squadron has a total of 7 aircrafts in its inventory. 

27 ASW Squadron
F-27 Fokker Aircraft were acquired in 1982 and 27 Maritime Squadron was established. Squadron is the nursery for fixed wing pilots, Navigators of Pakistan, and Foreign Navies. Fokker Aircraft are fitted with State of the Art Radar, ESM and FLIR. 27 Squadron is a multirole squadron performing variety of tasks like Surveillance, OTHT/VECTAC, ASW, Para drop, Logistic Support as primary roles and infinite secondary roles such as SAR, VVIP/VIP Ferry, Command and Liaison etc. 27 squadron proved as vanguard in earthquake of 2005, Flood Relief Operations in Punjab and Sindh in 2010 and Flood Relief Operations in Sindh in 2011

The squadron also actively participated in multi-national exercises of AMAN and Naseem Ul Bahr.

Recent addition has been of a sole ATR-72 Transport / MPA aircraft.

28 Squadron 
28 Squadron is the linchpin of Pakistan Navy operations. It is equipped with latest RADAR, ESM, and Acoustic processor for sono-bouys and MMS for IR and optical search. It can carry multiple weapon load of Anti -Ship missile Harpoon and Anti-Submarine Torpedo / Depth charge. It performs various operations of Surveillance, Anti-Submarine Warfare, Anti-surface Vessel, Maritime Interdiction Operations, Search & Rescue, and Military Operations Other than War (MOOTW). 28 Squadron is actively participating in major exercises. 


29 ASW Squadron 
29 ASW Squadron was established at PNS MEHRAN in the year 1976, the 29th year of Pakistan&#8217;s independence and hence its name. This squadron is the front line unit of Pakistan Navy and had been entrusted with the tasks of Surveillance, Anti-Submarine Warfare, Anti-Surface Vessel, Over the Horizon Targeting, Photography, and Intelligence gathering and Training. The Squadron has flown BREGUET 1150 ATLANTIC which was a French origin all-weather maritime patrol aircraft, powered by two Rolls Royce Tyne MK-21 engines. Besides its other roles, it was capable of mine laying, delivering Air to Surface Missile (AM-39), Depth Charge (MK-11) and Torpedo (MK-46) at high speeds. Squadron has the unique distinction of firing the first ever &#8220;Exocet Missile&#8221; on 27th February 1985. 

To validate concept of IW/EW Jet aircraft, very first IW/EW jet aircraft namely Hawker Beechcraft (HBC-101) was inducted in Aug 10. The Squadron is proud of the professionalism and dedication of its air and ground crew, who strive for excellence in every task assigned.

PN


----------



## fatman17

*PN DIMENSIONS:* 


SURFACE WARRIORS


HISTORY

Surface warriors contain diverse categories of platform, which are capable of carrying out multiple roles including surface operations, anti-submarine operations, anti-air operations, protecting SLOC, search & rescue operation, antipiracy missions, CMCP & Naval diplomacy, showing flag at foreign ports of call.

The Surface warriors have been grouped into various squadrons which include:

&#8226; 9th Auxiliary Squadron
&#8226; 25th Destroyer Squadron
&#8226; 18th Destroyer Squadron
&#8226; 10th Patron Craft Squadron
&#8226; Fast Patron Craft Squadron
&#8226; Auxron 21 Squadron


9th Auxiliary Squadron 
The 9th Auxiliary squadron comprises 9 ships, i.e. two fleet tankers, two coastal tankers, two small tankers/ Utility ships and three Mine-hunters. 

FLEET TANKERS 
The two fleet tankers, PNS MOAWIN and NASR are the lifeline for PN ships operating on high seas. Brief description of the fleet tankers is as follows: 
&#8226; PNS NASR 
&#8226; PNS MOAWIN

COASTAL TANKERS 
The indigenously built coastal tanker ships PNS GWADAR and KALMAT are the first generation coastal tankers of the Pakistan Navy. 
&#8226; PNS GWADAR 
&#8226; PNS KALMAT. 

STUS 
Small Tankers/ Utility Ships PNS RASADGAR and MADADGAR are the recently built second generation of indigenous coastal tankers. The ships are identical in design and capability, brief description of which is as follows. 
&#8226; PNS MADADGAR 
&#8226; PNS RASADGAR. 

MCMVs 
Three state of the art Eridan class MCMVs form a potent Mine-hunting force. One of the three ships was built in Pakistan, while the first two were built and commissioned in France. Their capabilities and characteristics are as follows. 
&#8226; PNS MUNSIF 
&#8226; PNS MUHAFIZ 
&#8226; PNS MUJAHID. 

Three state of the art Eridan class MCMVs form a potent Mine-hunting force. One of the three ships was built in Pakistan, while the first two were built and commissioned in France. Their capabilities and characteristics are as follows. 

PNS MUNSIF 
PNS MUNSIF is an ERIDAN class &#8216;TRIPARTITE MINEHUNTER&#8217;, the lead ship of the three mine hunters purchased from France. She was commissioned in the French Navy as SAGITTAIRE on 28 July 1989. As SAGITTAIRE, she proved her supremacy in mine hunting during the Gulf war by locating and neutralizing a record number of 145 mines. Ex SAGITTAIRE was transferred to the Pakistan Navy on 24 September 1992 and commissioned as PNS MUNSIF on 26 October 1992. The main utilization of the ship is to undertake mine warfare operations for seaward defence. The ship is capable of carrying out mechanical sweeping and mine hunting through state of art equipment. 

PNS MUHAFIZ 
The ship is an ERIDAN class TRIPARTITE Mine Hunter, the second of three Mine Hunters purchased from France. The ship was completely built in France. Her keel was laid on 8 July 1995 and commissioned at Lorient, France on 15 April 1996. On arrival in Pakistan the ship was formally inducted in the fleet on 18 September 1996. PNS MUHAFIZ is fitted with state of the art Mine Hunting System. The ship can detect and neutralize all types of under- water mines with her highly accurate detection and intervention system. 

PNS MUJAHID 
PNS MUJAHID is an ERIDAN class Mine hunter, built at PN Dockyard Karachi with the assistance of DCN Lorient. PNS MUJAHID is the first ever indigenously built ERIDAN class Mine Hunter. The ship was commissioned on 9 July 1998. With her highly accurate detection and intervention system, PNS MUJAHID can detect and neutralize all types of underwater mines. Special design features have been employed in the construction of this vessel to ensure low magnetic and acoustic signatures. 


25th Destroyer Squadron 
25th Destroyer Squadron consists of 6 x Type-21 class ship acquired from United Kingdom. Inducted in Pakistan Navy from 1993 to 1995, Type-21 ships form offensive punch of Pakistan Navy Fleet. After induction these ships have undergone modernization viz state of the arts weapons and sensor, thus enhancing combat efficiency in all dimensions of modern warfare. 25th Destroyer Squadron comprises of following ships: 

&#8226; PNS TARIQ 
&#8226; PNS BABUR 
&#8226; PNS KHAIBAR 
&#8226; PNS BADR 
&#8226; PNS TIPPU SULTAN 
&#8226; PNS SHAHJAHAN.

PNS TARIQ 
Pakistan Navy Ship TARIQ was named after a great Muslim conqueror TARIQ BIN ZIYAD. His conquest of Gibraltar led to the extension of Muslim rule of Europe. The life of TARIQ BIN ZIYAD is full of achievements, which are source of great inspiration to Muslims all over the world; sailors of Pakistan Navy are no exception. They take great pride in serving onboard their ship that has been named after one of the greatest leaders in Islamic history. The present PNS TARIQ (D-181), ex-HMS AMBUSCADE, is the third ship in Pakistan Navy to hold this name. This ship was commissioned as PNS TARIQ on 28 July 1993 at Davenport, Plymouth (UK). She was the first of the Type-21 frigates to be built by Yarrow Ltd. of Glasgow and launched on 17 January 1973

Commissioned as HMS AMBUSCADE into the Royal Navy on 5 September 1975, she was the seventh ship in Royal Navy to hold this name. Her career has encompassed all aspects of a warship&#8217;s life from exercise to guard ship duties and from peacetime visits to the full heat of the war in the Falkland Islands. Present PNS TARIQ, being the pioneer of six Type-21's has been fully modernized in Pakistan with state of the art weapons and sensors. While being alive to the services rendered by her predecessors, PNS TARIQ is well poised to meet her commitments. PNS TARIQ has undergone a major modification with regard to her weapons and sensors. The ship is equipped with modern state of the art weapons, sensors and Command and Control system. PNS TARIQ is an ASW and AAW unit of 25th Destroyer Squadron of Pakistan Navy. The ship participated in LIMA 99 in November 1999 and was deployed for CMCP in 2004. The ship won the Efficiency Shield for the year 2003. 

PNS TIPPU SULTAN 
PNS Tippu Sultan is the third ship in the Pakistan Navy to have this name. The first one was an ex-Royal Navy &#8216;O&#8217; class frigate which proudly served from 1949 to 1979 and fought in the Indo-Pak wars of 1965 and 1971. The second ship to take this name was an ex-US Navy Gearing class destroyer which served the Navy from 1979 to 1993. She is the youngest of the Type-21 class frigates built by the Royal Navy. First commissioned on 15 April 1978, she served as HMS Avenger in the Royal Navy before handing over to Pakistan Navy. PNS Tippu Sultan is part of the 25th Destroyer Squadron of the Pakistan Fleet. The mission of PNS Tippu Sultan is to maintain the standards of professionalism and excellence which are a hallmark of the Pakistan Navy. 

PNS BABUR 
PNS BABUR (Ex - HMS AMAZON (F-169)) has been named after ZAHEERUDDIN MUHAMMAD BABUR, the founder of the Mughal dynasty, which ruled the Indian subcontinent for nearly three centuries. She was the lead ship of its class (Type-21 frigate) and was launched on 26 April 1971 at Woolston Yard, Southampton. Traditionally, PNS BABUR has been the Flag Ship of Pakistan Navy and had distinction of being Flag Ship during the two wars of 1965 and 1971 with India. The Ex PNS BABUR (C-84) also spearheaded the famous bombardment on Dwarka in the 1965 war. PNS BABUR is a front line destroyer of the fleet at the moment with state of the art equipment, weapons and sensors onboard manned by highly worked up, professional and motivated personnel. The ship is designed to provide effective defence of a convoy or other force against attack by surface ships or submarines. It is a highly maneuverable platform owing to its gas turbine propulsion which can attain a top speed of 30 Knots in 60 seconds. 

PNS KHAIBAR 
PNS KHAIBAR derives its name from a famous battle in 629 AD during which the seemingly impregnable fortress of KHAIBAR was overcome by Muslim forces led by HAZRAT ALI under the guidance of Holy Prophet MUHAMMAD (PBUH). PNS KHAIBAR is the third ship of Pakistan Navy to be so named and was commissioned in 1994. The first was an ex-Royal Navy Battle class destroyer. The second was a Brooke class destroyer obtained from the United States in 1989. PNS KHAIBAR (Ex HMS ARROW) is the third of six Type-21 'AMAZON' class frigates acquired from UK. These ships were basically designed as ASW frigates. However, they have been modernized by PN to combat effectively in all dimensions of modern warfare. Ship is primarily equipped for AAW and ASW operations with limited capability of anti-surface operations. 

PNS BADR 
PNS BADR (Ex - HMS ALACRITY (F-174)) is one of the frontline surface unit of PN which is equipped with modern weapons and sensors to effectively operate in multi threat scenario. Ship has participated in all sea programs with alacrity. 


18th Destroyer Squadron

&#8226; PNS ZULFIQUAR 
&#8226; PNS SHAMSHEER 
&#8226; PNS ALAMGIR.

&#8226; The induction of PNS ZULFIQUAR in PN Fleet on 19 August 2009, led to the establishment of 2nd Squadron of Destroyers in PN. However, arrival of second F-22P ship PNS SHAMSHEER on 23 January 2009 marked the formal raising of this newly established Squadron which since then has started functioning at par with other Squadrons of the Fleet. 

&#8226; Three F-22P Ships i.e. PNS ZULFIQUAR, PNS SHAMSHEER and PNS SAIF and 1st OHP PNS ALAMGIR have been commissioned and inducted in PN Fleet so far. 4th F-22P ship PNS ASLAT (Designated) has been launched at KS&EW and conduct of SATs will commence shortly. Despite the fact that the Squadron is newly raised, it has started functioning as a well-knit unit in complete harmony with other Squadrons of the Fleet. Presently the Squadron is Commanded by Commodore Asif Khalique SI(M) 

PNS ZULFIQUAR 

BRIEF DESCRIPTION OF SHIP 

&#8226; PNS ZULFIQUAR is the pioneer ship of the SWORD Class, F-22P Frigate Project. It is the third ship, named ZULFIQUAR after the sword of Hazrat Ali R.A. She was commissioned on 30 July 2009 in Shanghai, China. PNS ZULFIQUAR is able to undertake anti-air, anti-surface and anti-submarine warfare missions simultaneously. The ship has 76 mm main gun, SSM, SAM, Anti-S/M torpedoes and radar/ EO fire control systems. 

&#8226; It is equipped with advance systems which provide better sea keeping, fuel economy, corrosion resistance and reduce acoustic and magnetic signatures. The ship is fitted with four diesel engines, driving twin CPPs and is capable of attaining 29 Knots of speed coupled with excellent maneuverability. The ship also carries a modern Z9EC anti-submarine warfare helicopter. 

PARTICIPATION IN AMAN 2011 

&#8226; Exercise AMAN-11 was conducted from 8-12 Mar 11. The ship actively participated in Harbour and Sea phases. This exercise afforded opportunity in enhancing interoperability between regional and extra regional navies thereby acting as a bridge between the regions. Ship also acted as host for PLA(N) ship MAANSHAN during the exercise. Saudi Naval Officers from HMS AL RIYADH visited the ship on 09 March 2011 during cross ship visit program.

PARTICIPATION IN COUNTER PIRACY DEPLOYMENT 
&#8226; PNS ZULFIQUAR with embarked Z9EC-24 participated in Counter Piracy Deployment (CPD) from 27 September to 18 October 2011. During entire CPD, ship mainly remained deployed in Gulf of Aden (GOA) with short stints in Somali Basin (SB) and Arabian Sea (AS). CCTF-151 exercised Tactical Control (TACON) of the ship. 

PNS SHAMSHEER 

BRIEF DESCRIPTION OF SHIP 

&#8226; PNS SHAMSHEER derives its name from the traditional word sword &#8220;SHAMSHEER&#8221; used by the Muslims warriors in battles; considered as a symbol of valour and martyrdom in Islamic history. PNS SHAMSHEER is the third ship to be so named. The first ship of the class inducted in PN was HMPS SHAMSHEER (F-252) inherited at time of independence. It served the PN Fleet as an ASW frigate as well as training ship for cadets and sailors till 1960. The second ship was Leander Class ASW frigate (F 263) acquired from RN in 1988 and served PN Fleet till July 2002. Present PNS SHAMSHEER was launched on 31 Oct 08, commissioned on 19 Dec 09 at HZ Shipyard Shanghai, China and sailed for her maiden passage for Pakistan on 25 Dec 09. The ship is a forerunner frigate of PN fleet and an integral component of its operations. 

PARTICIPATION IN MULTI NATIONAL CAMPAIGNS 
&#8226; Ship participated in under mentioned multi-national campaigns: 
a. Exercise Thamar Al Tayib. Ship alongwith PNS JALALAT and QUWWAT participated in Exercise Thamar Al Tayib at Wudam (Oman) from 08 &#8211; 11 Jan 11. 
b. AMAN 2011. Ship participated in Exercise Aman 2011 held in Mar 2011 along with 11 ships from US, UK, Sri-lanka, Bangladesh, China, and Indonesia. A variety of ceremonials and maritime operations including live weapons firings, MIO/ VBSS, fly past, men & cheer-ship etc., were carried out. 

&#8226; BRIDEX 2011/ 60th Pak-China Friendship Celebration. Ship participated in 3rd Brunei International Defence Exhibition (BRIDEX) 2011 from 5-9 Jul 11 followed by visit to Qingdao (China) from 19-22 Jul 11 in connection with 60th Pak-China Friendship celebrations. The visit contributed in fostering the time tested friendly ties between PN and PLA(Navy). 

&#8226; Counter Piracy Deployment. Ship participated in Counter Piracy Deployment from 05 &#8211; 27 Jan 12 under ambit of CTF-151. During the deployment ship carried out Baseline Counter Piracy Operations (BCP) in International Recommended Transit Corridor (IRTC). 

PNS ALAMGIR 

BRIEF DESCRIPTION OF SHIP 
&#8226; FFG 8 Ex USS MCINERNEY, an Oliver Hazard Perry Class Frigate, was built in Bath Iron Works and later commissioned into US Navy in Dec 1979. It was second of the series of total 51 OHPs commissioned into US Navy. Apart from US Navy, Australia, Spain, Poland, Bahrain, Egypt, Taiwan, Turkey and now Pakistan are operating this class/ or ships constructed taking OHPs design. A total of 59 OHPs are active in various navies today. FFG 8 was handed over to Pakistan Navy on 31 Aug 10 and was subsequently commissioned on the same day as PNS ALAMGIR into Pakistan Navy at Naval Station Mayport, Jacksonville, Florida. PNS ALAMGIR is 453 feet long and displaces 4100 tons. It is propelled by 2 Gas turbines on a single shaft and can achieve speeds in excess of 30 kts in 100 seconds. Ship is well equipped for various national and multinational tasking. PNS ALAMGIR can carry two helicopters for multiple tasks. 

&#8226; PNS ALAMGIR during its maiden voyage from USA to Pakistan conducted PASSEXes with Spanish Navy, Turkish Navy and Royal Saudi Naval Forces. 

PARTICIPATION IN MULTI NATIONAL CAMPAIGNS 

&#8226; PNS ALAMGIR is the only ship in Squadron which has successfully completed both CPD and CMCP deployment. Salient of both the deployments are appended below: 

a CMCP Deployment. PNS ALAMGIR with embarked Z9EC participated in CMCP from 19 Jun 11 to 26 Aug 11. It was ship's maiden deployment after commissioning into Pakistan Navy. Apart from various national and coalition tasking, ship conducted PASSEX with HMAS TOOWOOMBA on 17 and 18 Aug in GOO (Gulf of Oman). Ship also visited Port Mina Ash Shuwaikh, Kuwait and Port Sultan Qaboos, Muscat from 02 to 06 Jul 11 and 06 to 10 Aug 11 respectively. 

b. CPD Deployment. PNS ALAMGIR with embarked Z9EC undertook Counter Piracy Deployment from 02 Apr to 01 May 12. Ship remained deployed in GOA to conduct Counter Piracy Ops under the Tactical Control of CCTF 151, Rear Admiral Tanin Litikawong, Royal Thai Navy (exercising command from RFA FORT VICTORIA). During the course of deployment, ship remained primarily deployed for Baseline Counter Piracy Operations (BCP) south of International Recommended Transit Corridor (IRTC) and established RMP, monitored traffic in AOO and conducted BMP queries of merchant ships transiting through GoA. Ship visited Jeddah(Saudi Arabia) from 15 to 18 Apr 12. PASSEX was also conducted with HMAS MAKKAH with embarked helicopter. 


10th Patron Squadron

10th patron Craft Squadron of Pakistan Navy comprises a number of small but lethal missile boats equipped not only to safeguard sea frontiers of Pakistan but also capable of delivering the offensive punch of Pakistan Navy, striking far deep into the enemy territory. 

&#8226; PNS AZMAT / DEHSHAT 
&#8226; PNS JURRAT/ QUWWAT 
&#8226; PNS JALALAT / SHUJAAT 
&#8226; PNS ZARRAR/ KARRAR (MRTP-33).

PNS AZMAT / DEHSHAT 
&#8226; Pakistan Navy has inducted its first stealth Fast Attack Craft (Missile) as PNS AZMAT on 24 April 2012. The FAC (M) is capable of achieving speeds up to 30 Kts and equipped with anti- ship surface to surface and land attack missiles. The first class was constructed at China under Transfer of Technology (ToT) while, the second craft of its kind is under construction in Pakistan at Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works, which will be in service by middle of year 2013. AZMAT Class FAC (M) would augment Pakistan Navy&#8217;s combat potential and redress the regional balance of power. It will not only bolster the littoral defence of Pakistan but will also add to the offensive punch of Pakistan Navy. 

PNS JURRAT/ QUWWAT 
&#8226; Two Multi-Purpose Auxiliary Crafts (MPACs) with enhanced capabilities were launched in 2002 and were subsequently commissioned in Pakistan Navy as PNS JURRAT and QUWWAT on 24 February 2006. These crafts are fitted with state-of-the-art weapons and sensors with a max speed of 30 knots at full displacement. These combatants can be utilized in variety of roles like Maritime Interdiction Operations, missile attacks, air defence, ESM support, picket/ goal keeper duties, search and rescue etc. 

PNS JALALAT / SHUJAAT 
&#8226; The project of indigenously built JALALAT class missile craft was launched in 1995 at PN Dockyard, Karachi. PNS JALALAT, the first of its class was commissioned on 14 August 1997. Subsequently, PNS SHUJAAT was commissioned on 29 September 1999. Both crafts are configured to carry out missile attacks, air defence, ESM support, picket, search & rescue etc. 

PNS ZARRAR/ KARRAR (MRTP-33) 
&#8226; Multi Role Tactical Platform (MRTP-33) has been developed as a versatile multi role platform to perform variety of roles & tasks. PNS ZARRAR first of this class was commissioned on 26 November 2007 while PNS KARRAR was commissioned on 11 April 2008. Due to state of the art weapons & sensors and capability to sustain a speed of 35 Knots for considerable duration, these platforms are very effective to respond in shortest possible time. 

Fast Patron Craft Squadron 
&#8226; PNS RAJSHAHI was built at LOWESOFT in United Kingdom in 1965. She was commissioned on 8th March 1966 at Naval Base CHITTAGONG. Primarily the boat was deployed to carry out anti- smuggling and relief work operations in inland waters of the East Pakistan. Presently, the old vintage equipment has been replaced with latest weapon & sensors and the craft is actively participating in PN Fleet operations. 

&#8226; PNS LARKANA is the first ever indigenously designed and developed fast patron craft by Pakistan Naval Dockyard, Karachi. She was commissioned in Pakistan Navy on 06 June 1994. The Craft is designed and equipped to conduct variety of tasks such as anti-air cover, search and rescue, logistics support and patrolling etc.


21 Auxron Squadron

&#8226; The 21st Auxiliary Squadron (AUXRON-21) was established in Feb 2011. The Squadron is commanded by a Captain Pakistan Navy. He is assisted by Staff Officers Ops, Technical and Logistics. AUXRON-21 Squadron fulfills the requirement of survey, dredging operations in AOR including training requirements for PN and allied personnel at sea which is conducted by a dedicated Sail Training Vessel. Squadron comprises of three versatile vessels which are as follows: 

&#8226; S V BEHR PAIMA (Survey Vessel) 
&#8226; D V BEHR KUSHA (Dredging Vessel) 
&#8226; PNS RAH NAWARD (Tall Ship) [Training Vessel]

&#8226; S V BEHR PAIMA is an oceanographic cum hydrographic survey vessel, acquired from Japan in 1983. It is the only vessel of its kind available in the NAVAREA-IX, comprising Red Sea, North Arabian Sea and Gulf regions. Ship is equipped with variety of state of the art survey equipment and utilizes modern surveying techniques coupled with latest software to conduct hydrographic surveys as per International Standards. The hydrographic systems have been replaced from time to time and hence are parallel with modern trends and techniques available in the world. Ship has carried out extensive survey operations all along the Pakistan coast, creeks and Indus River. Accordingly, relevant series of charts on different scales have been published. Ship conducted joint hydrographic survey of Gwatar Bay with Iranian counterparts in 1993, which facilitated successful delimitation of maritime boundary between the two countries. Ship also conducted joint hydrographic survey of Sir Creek with Indian Survey Ship SUTLEJ in Jan-Feb 2007 to assist maritime boundary delimitation between Pakistan and India. Ship carries 2 Motor Boats, which are equipped with modern echo sounders and positioning systems. These boats are fully capable of undertaking hydrographic surveys in shallow waters, independently. 

D V BEHR KUSHA 
&#8226; Dredging Vessel BEHR KUSHA is a Trailer Suction Hopper Dredger (TSHD), which was built at Zhaobao Shipyard China in 2004 and formally inducted in Pakistan Navy on 15 August 2008 after necessary refurbishment/repairs. The vessel is suitably equipped with modern gear/ sensors to conduct maintenance dredging of harbours, approaches, channels and basins etc. The Ship is fitted with necessary navigational equipment such as Navigation Radar, Gyro, Magnetic Compass, Differential Global Positioning System (DGPS), Echo Sounder etc. The dredger is equipped with the single set of dredging pump assembly and high pressure water pump assembly. It has 02 suction pipes and 04 hydraulic pumps. Single side dredging gear is engaged in dredging at one time. Hydraulic pumps are used to operate the dredging gear i.e suction pipes, winches, gantries, swell compensator and bottom doors. All the dredging equipment is remotely controlled from the bridge. 

PNS RAH NAWARD 
&#8226; PNS RAH NAWARD (Ex-Prince William) was commissioned on 23 Sep 2010 at Hull UK. The ship was acquired from Tall Ship Youth Trust (TSYT) UK a charity organization which conducts character building of youth through sail training. Since commissioning the ship has been entrusted with the responsibility to impart professional, educational, moral and physical training to Officers and Men of Pakistan Navy in a befitting manner to imbue them with highest level of integrity, devotion, courage and honour. The ship being the first ever Tall Ship of PN provides a unique platform and opportunity for understanding the essence of teamwork, leadership, and enhanced self-esteem. Sail training provides an unconventional yet an extremely effective way of building many useful skills which can prove to be highly beneficial ashore and at sea. The ship is making a powerful contribution in shaping professional acumen of Naval Officers and Men to be self-sufficient and mutually supportive future leaders of Pakistan Navy.



PARTICIPATION IN COALITION MARITIME CAMPAIGN PLAN (CMCP)
Defence forces of Pakistan are contributing actively in the global fight against terrorism. This participation is in consonance with Pakistan&#8217;s government stance to fight terrorism in all its forms and their manifestation. In the maritime domain Pakistan Navy is contributing significantly towards counterterrorism efforts of Coalition Forces. Pakistan Navy is the only regional Navy forming part of the Coalition Maritime Campaign Plan (CMCP), which is the maritime component of Operation Enduring Freedom (OEF). The legal basis for OEF is UN resolution 1373 adopted by the Security Council in Sep 2001.

The maritime operations being conducted to restore international peace and security are also under the UN Charter Chapter VII. Ships of 25th Destroyer Squadron with embarked helicopters have been undertaking these deployments regularly.

PARTICIPATION IN MULTINATIONAL EXERCISES AND SAR MISSIONS
&#8226; Ships of 25th Destroyer Squadron have been actively participating in multinational exercises both with regional and extra-regional navies. Major exercises include AMAN, Inspired Union, Naseem ul Behr and Thammar Al Tayyab.

&#8226; Apart from participation in multinational exercises the ships of 25th Destroyer Squadron have been actively involved in various Search and Rescue and Humanitarian Assistance (SR and HA) operations. 

Flagship of squadron, PNS TARIQ, was the first foreign ship to have provided assistance to thousands of stranded people in the islands of Maldives during Tsunami of 2005.

 
PN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*PN DIMENSIONS*


Admin Authorities


COMPAK
COMKAR
COMLOG
COMCOAST
COMCEP

COMNOR
Duties of COMPAK are to make Pakistan fleet a modern and potent force of regional significance and to ensure operational preparedness of Pakistan Fleet and direct its deployment in order to accomplish the assigned tasks.

Type Commanders and Units
&#8226;Desron-25
&#8226;Desron-18
&#8226;Subron-5
&#8226;Naval Aviation
&#8226;Auxmin-9
&#8226;Auxron-21
&#8226;Patron-10
&#8226;Raza
&#8226;PNTS
&#8226;Haider
&#8226;FMG
&#8226;WATT
&#8226;MHQ
&#8226;BEAMER

Duties of COMKAR are to be an organization with a reputation for excellence, staffed by well trained and highly motivated people, delivering quality services and serving Pakistan Navy with honour.

Type Commanders and Units
&#8226;PNS BAHADUR
&#8226;PNS DILAWAR
&#8226;PNS HIMALAYA
&#8226;PNS KARSAZ
&#8226;PNS NIGRAAN
&#8226;PNS RAHAT
&#8226;PNS RAHBAR
&#8226;PNS RAHNUMA
&#8226;PNS SHIFA
&#8226;PNSL
&#8226;STC

Duties of COMLOG are to ensure efficient and economical logistics support to fleet and all other PN units in order to maintain optimum material readiness and to undertake indigenous construction of naval vessels either independently or in concert with any designated yard.

Type Commanders and Units
&#8226;PN DOCKYARD
&#8226;NAVAL STORES DEPOT
&#8226;CLOTHING STORES DEPOT
&#8226;VICTUALING STORES DEPOT
&#8226;SUBMARINE SUB DEPOT
&#8226;DISPOSAL DEPOT

Duties of COMCOAST coastal command are to ensure coastal defence of Pakistan including Creek Area undertakes Harbor Defense and Port Operations of all ports, Ground Based Air-Defence of PN VAs/VPs and Special Operation concurrently, providing logistic support to Fleet and MSA units in AOR.

Type Commanders and Units
&#8226;COMWEST
&#8226;PAK MARINES
&#8226;SSG(N)
&#8226;CTS COASTAL
&#8226;NPM COASTAL

Duties of COMCEP are to ensure excellence in training and provide conducive and secure working environment for units in AoR through efficient logistic and admin support system along with looking after PN interest in AoR.

Type Commanders and Units
&#8226;PN War College
&#8226;PNS Punjab

Duties of COMNOR are to ensure requisite growth/advancement in units under command in order to achieve/accomplish respective vision/mission of every unit and to provide administrative support in AOR through PNS ZAFAR, medical facility through PNS HAFEEZ, security through NSU and provost facilities through NPU.

Type Commanders and Units
&#8226; PNS HAFEEZ
&#8226; PNS ZAFAR
&#8226; NSU


PN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Construction Numbers of this Model in this Organisation: 

C/N.......... Mod..... Built...... ID In this Organisation. 
wa 797..... mk45.. 1974.. 4510: 111 sqd, test serial GG-BNCV
wa 798.... mk45.. 1974.. 4511: to 111 sqd, test serial G-BNCU
wa 799.... mk45.. 1974.. 4512: to 111 sqd, test serial G-17-23
wa 800... mk45.. 1974.. 4513: To 111 Sq. w/o 8 Feb 1986. Replaced by Mk45A 4516 in Jan 198+ UK test serial G-17-24
wa 801.... mk45.. 1974.. 4514: to 111 sqd, test serial G-BCNW
wa 802.... mk45.. 1974.. 4515: to 111 sqd, test serial G-17-266
wa 959.... has.5.. 1986.. 4516: Mk.45A; to 111 sqd jan1989. ex RN Has.5 ZE421
ZE421:..... RN HAS.5;........... to ZG935 Westland; 1989 Pakistan as Mk.45A 45+


----------



## fatman17

*Survey Vessel BEHR PAIMA*, designed and equipped suitably with modern equipment and sensors to conduct hydrographic surveys and oceanographic research. The ship has six deck winches and three laboratories with range of survey equpments/instruments. Hydrogaphic equipment includes variety of Differential GPS, Microwave Positioning systems, Top of the line Dual Frequency Echo Sounders, Multibeam and Side Scan Sonars, Radio Tide Gauges, Profilers, Current Meters, CTD and Hydrographic data acquisition and processing softwares. In addition, the ship has Oceanographic and Geophysical instruments to conduct oceanographic research. The ship has two Survey Boats equipped with DGPS and latest survey equipment to facilitate survey of shallow and inshore waters. Ship is also fitted with ECDIS for electronic navigation


----------



## fatman17

PAKISTAN NAVY PARTICIPATION IN COALITION MARITIME CAMPAIGN PLAN (CMCP)


Defence forces of Pakistan are contributing actively in the Global War on Terror. This participation is in consonance with Pakistan&#8217;s government stance to fight terrorism in all its manifestation. In the maritime domain Pakistan Navy is contributing significantly towards counter-terrorism efforts of US-led CoalitionForce. Pakistan Navy is the only regional Navy forming part of the Coalition Maritime Campaign Plan (CMCP), which is the maritime component of Operation Enduring Freedom (OEF) the code name for US counter terrorism operations in the region. The legal basis for OEF is UN resolution 1373 adopted by the Security Council in Sep 01. The maritime operation currently being conducted to restore international peace and security are also being conducted under the UN Charter Chapter VII.

In this ongoing campaign, Pakistan has once again emerged as the front line state besides being the most active partner in coalition campaign. In pursuance of Government Policies, Pakistan Navy is committed to provide one ship with embarked helicopter in CMCP.

Pakistan Navy participation in OEF has been par excellence. To date 13 Pakistan Navy ships with embarked helicopters have been
deployed in the CMCP in undermentioned sequence.

Ship (Type-21 Frigate with helo)..... From.......... To

PNS KHAIBAR............................... 25 Apr 04.... 10 Jun 04
PNS TARIQ.................................. 09 Jun 04..... 06 Aug 04
PNS SHAHJAHAN........................... 30 Jul 04...... 04 Oct 04
PNS BABUR.................................. 06 Oct 04..... 07 Dec 04
PNS TIPPU SULTAN........................ 08 Dec 04..... 11 Feb 05
PNS SHAHJAHAN........................... 13 Feb 05....... 13 Apr 05
PNS TARIQ................................... 16 Apr 05....... 11 Jun 05
PNS BABUR................................... 16 Jun 05....... 15 Aug 05
PNS SHAHJAHAN............................ 16 Aug 05....... 14 Oct 05
PNS BADR..................................... 25 Oct 05....... 26 Dec 05
PNS TIPPU SULTAN........................ 31 Dec 05........ 03 Mar 06
PNS BABUR.................................. 10 Mar 06......... 06 May 06
PNS TARIQ.................................. 10 May 06 Presently Deployed

In recognition of Pakistan Navy&#8217;s professional ability and increased mutual confidence, Pakistan Navy had been offered the Command of Task Force 150. The Area of Responsibility (AOR) of Task Force-150 is Gulf of Oman, North Arabian Sea, Red Sea and Horn of Africa.

Pakistan Navy took over the command of multinational Task Force-150 in a simple but an impressive ceremony held on 24 Mar 06 at Bahrain. Rear Admiral Shahid Iqbal SI(M) took over the command from outgoing Dutch CTF-150 (Commodore Hank Ort). Vice Admiral Mohammad Haroon HI (M), TB.t Vice Chief of the Naval Staff and Vice Admiral Patrick M Walsh CDR US NAVCENT were also present on the occasion.

Allocation of Command of Task Force -150 to Pakistan Navy is a reflection of Pakistan Navy&#8217;s professional competence and acumen through which it has made its place amongst coalition partners in such a short span of time. Pakistan Navy is looking forward to perform the job with highest standards of professional excellence and pride. The efforts made by Pakistan Navy would indeed help ensuring safe maritime environment in the region besides projecting Pakistan&#8217;s good image in international community and provide recognition as one of the modern and progressive nations of the world.

PN


----------



## fatman17

*TRAINING ESTABLISHMENTS: PN WAR COLLEGE*


Pakistan Navy War College, like any other institution of higher learning, has passed through an evolutionary process. Its nascent days started with Pakistan Navy Staff School , which was established at Manora Island Karachi in 1968 to conduct Junior Staff Courses to teach elementary staff work; for regular staff courses, however, officers were sent abroad. As the requirement of staff course qualified officers increased with time, Pakistan Navy War College was established in 1971, in a small building in PNS KARSAZ, Shahrae Faisal Karachi. By 1995 the requirement of staff course qualified officers gradually increased manifold and it became inevitable to shift to a proper building. At this time, it was decided to shift the College to Lahore as the main
induction in the Navy takes place from Punjab . Since the College curriculum does not require its proximity to sea, hence it was decided to re-locate the College to Lahore , a seat of learning for centuries. A building on the Mall Road was acquired, altered to meet the purpose and inaugurated in August 1996 as Pakistan Navy War College . 

25th PN Staff Course commenced at Lahore in Aug 96. Since then, the College has been conducting Staff Courses every year on regular basis.

COURSE OF STUDY

Presently, the College conducts a 40 weeks course at Lahore for officers of the rank of Lieutenant Commanders/Commanders. This course also includes Allied Officers from brotherly countries. On successful completion of Staff Course, the participants are awarded 'psn' symbol by the College and B.Sc. (Hons) Degree in War Studies by the Bahria University , Islamabad .

TRAINING PROSPECTS

The College has earned a place of high repute as an institution of knowledge and learning in the Armed Forces of Pakistan and Allied countries. A large number of fellow officers from Bangladesh , Bahrain , China , Egypt , Fiji , Ghana , Indonesia , Iran , Iraq , Kenya , Kuwait , Libya , Malaysia , Nigeria , Oman , Palestine , Qatar , Sri Lanka , Saudi Arabia , Sudan , Tanzania , Turkey , Uganda and UAE have graduated from the College.

COURSE DETAILS

The aim of the course is to train selected officers in carrying out staff duties and to impart them higher education, including a brief study of other Services, national and world affairs.

CURRICULUM

The curriculum of the Staff Course covers following:

a. The principles of effective reading, logical thinking, clarity and brevity of expression and staff procedures.
b. Management (Development of Managerial Skills).
c. Organizations and Functions of Pakistan Armed Forces.
d. Military Warfare covering concepts and principles of strategy and operations including the historical perspective and war gaming.
e. Principles of systematic planning and modern decision making processes to facilitate command decisions.
f. A background knowledge of politico-military factors and significant world political, economic and social influences on Pakistan .
g. Military Leadership.
h. Individual research paper on selected topics.
j. A course research paper on selected topic.

SYNDICATES
As many of the course activities are conducted in syndicates, the members are grouped into syndicates; each managed by a Directing Staff (DS). The syndicate grouping is changed after each term to provide each member an opportunity to work with other course members and with different DS.

Sponsor Students for Allied Officers. Pakistani student officers are nominated as sponsor for each Allied Officer. These sponsor students are to assist allied officers in their personal matters and brief them about the local laws, customs and traditions etc.

PRE-COURSE STUDY
Course members are required to read a lot during their stay at the College. They are advised to develop fast reading skills with an aim to grasp the essential of a subject, while reading a book or a document. The course members are advised to undertake preliminary studies on the following topics:

&#8226; Pakistan 's National and Military Strategy with particular emphasis on Maritime Strategy.
&#8226; History of Military Warfare covering both strategic and operational aspects.
&#8226; Concept of Modern Warfare.
&#8226; Pakistan 's neighboring countries.

PN


----------



## fatman17

*A New Round of Minesweeping Drills in the Persian Gulf*



May 2, 2013 | 1400 GMT 


Summary


Tensions will likely rise between Washington and Tehran in the coming months as Iran prepares to elect a new president in June. Negotiations over Iran's nuclear program have stalled once again, and Tehran has been escalating its provocative rhetoric concerning its uranium enrichment capabilities. To contain Iran's nuclear ambitions, the United States must demonstrate its military capabilities in the Persian Gulf. 

This is why, from May 6 to May 30, the United States will hold a second round of multinational naval exercises in the waters off the Iranian coast in less than a year. Though the United States has little interest in engaging Iran militarily, the Pentagon wants to prove its ability to degrade Iran's most potent deterrent against attack -- its ability to mine and close the Strait of Hormuz -- after the 2012 training operations proved inconclusive.



Analysis

Iran's ability to threaten shipping lanes in the Strait of Hormuz is indeed a powerful military deterrent. Some 40 percent of seaborne oil and 20 percent of liquefied natural gas pass through the strait, which is just 39 kilometers (24 miles) wide at its narrowest point. Iran's ability to disrupt traffic would raise the cost of intervention for the United States and its allies. Even a very short closure or mining of the strait by Iran would rock global oil markets.


.
This threat has constrained the United States and forced it to attempt to deal with the Iranian nuclear program through political and economic means, but the Pentagon has still been preparing military backup plans. An integral part of U.S. strategy toward Iran is signaling the United States' willingness to strengthen its allies and act militarily if the need arises. The second round of minesweeping exercises, which come shortly after U.S. Secretary of Defense Chuck Hagel announced several weapons deals with allies in the Middle East, are as much about encouraging restraint from Iran as about prudent military contingency planning. 

Inconclusive 2012 Exercises

Tensions between Washington and Tehran escalated at the beginning of 2012 following the U.S. withdrawal from Iraq, when Iran staged naval exercises in the strait. In response, the United States ramped up its military preparations for possible closure by deploying several mine-hunting assets to the region, including four additional Avenger-class ships, minesweeping helicopters and the USS Ponce, a retrofitted amphibious transport dock that serves as a mother ship for the region. Another round of talks with Tehran that failed to produce a solution led the United States to reinforce sanctions against the country.

A hastily planned, U.S.-led joint naval exercise in the waters around the Arabian Peninsula called the International Mine Countermeasure Exercise 2012 soon followed. Lasting from Sept. 17 to Sept. 27, the training operation involved 33 nations and some 3,000 personnel and was the largest of its kind ever to occur in the region. The exercise was separated into two parts: The first focused on exchanging ideas and familiarizing personnel with new anti-mine technologies at a symposium in Bahrain. The second focused on mine-clearing training and collaboration through several joint maneuvers in the Gulf of Aden, the Gulf of Oman and the Persian Gulf.

For the United States and its allies, the exercises served as a warning to Iran that Washington will not take threats to close the strait lightly, that the Pentagon is adjusting its force posture to be able to mitigate Iran's key deterrent and that the United States can quickly garner international support for military action in the Strait of Hormuz. From a military angle, however, the success of the exercises was questionable. The U.S. Navy said it had accomplished its operational training goals, but it was reported that fewer than half of the 29 simulated mines were found. In an area as sensitive as the Strait of Hormuz, this success rate would fail to soothe international markets or allow shipping traffic to resume at a regular pace.

Goals of the 2013 Exercises

The upcoming joint training operations will take place only eight months after the previous round -- an unusually short interregnum for large international military exercises -- but the need for the drills is strong. Clearing the strait of mines while under threat from anti-ship missiles hidden onshore, mini submarines and swarms of small boats would be complicated. Trying to accomplish such a task with a large international coalition would be even more difficult. With more than 30 countries again participating in the drills, considerable practice and collaboration is necessary.

The drills can also be diplomatically useful in a politically sensitive time for Iran. With traditional diplomatic solutions doing little to curb Iran's nuclear program and upcoming presidential elections in June, the United States and its allies can employ "gunboat diplomacy" in the Persian Gulf.

Adding urgency to the exercises is the fact that many of the U.S. anti-mine assets are aging. This is, in part, because niche capabilities like mine hunting have been largely ignored since the end of the Cold War. The war on terror called for a different form of naval support, so the U.S. Navy spent much of the past decade prioritizing assets and funding for that purpose. The United States is trying to compensate for this problem by developing new assets such as the littoral combat ships equipped for minesweeping, but these are still a few years from deployment.

In the meantime, the United States is relying on stopgap purchases of off-the-shelf minesweeping assets such as SeaFox devices, which arrived in theater after the 2012 drills. But even these assets will take time to incorporate into existing operational systems. Personnel have to be trained for each system, each must be tested in an operational environment and procedures must be formulated to ensure an appropriate fit into the overall mission. Elaborate, relatively realistic drills help accomplish such tasks and provide feedback about how the new systems will affect the mission itself, allowing planners to tweak future assessments. Further, these drills signal to Tehran that the United States is ready to counter any Iranian threats around the Strait of Hormuz.
.

Read more: A New Round of Minesweeping Drills in the Persian Gulf | Stratfor 


*is PN participating in these drills...?*


----------



## fatman17

Daphne Class Submarine Commander who sank HMS Kukri in 1971


*Interview Vice Admiral Tasneem* 

A.H Amin

June 2001


Q. Please tell us something about your early life, your parents, family?

I was born in 1935 in a village called Mianwal located in District Jullundher, East Punjab. Our ancestors most likely came from Iran and settled in this area and took up agriculture as their livelihood. In Tehsil Nakoder there was a number of Muslim (mostly Arain Community) as well as Sikh Villages. Choudri Muhammad Ali former Prime Minister of Pakistan also came from the same area and his village was nearby. Most of our elders including my grandfather Choudri Muhammad Ibrahim and my father Choudri Muhammad Yaqub went to school at Shahkot which was the only high school catering for about ten villages. I was the eldest child followed by two sisters and two brothers. My father being in Government Service got posted to Jhang in early Forties where we stayed till about 1970 when my parents shifted to Burewala where my father acquired a modest house and some land for post-retirement life.

I started my early school in a Madrissa located in a Mohallah Bhabhrana of Jhang Saddar. This Mohallah was known by a Desi Dispensary run by Hakim Wali Muhammad mostly undertaking surgery without use of any western medicines.

There was large &#8220;Neem&#8221; trees, leaves of which dried or green, were the natural antibiotics which Hakim Sahib used in abundance. Any wounds accidental or surgical were covered with a thick layer of &#8220;Neem Pattas&#8221; and dressing changed weekly.
No infection, no antibiotics, no multivitamins, no fuss and the wound healed. Son of Hakim Sahib Dr. Muhammad Ismail was class fellow of my uncle Choudri Abdul Rashid and eventually Dr. Ismail served as an eye specialist in Kings Hospital, Madina Saudi Arabia.

For his services and devotion to medical profession he was one of the first Pakistanis to have been given Saudi nationality and every child knew his name till he retired. I last met him in 1977 and was impressed with his humbleness, modesty and urge to serve the people. At the Madrissa School in addition to Quran we also did other subjects, therefore, it was a balance education. We sat on the ground and the teacher used the chair along with his dreadful stick.

I still remember Master Muhammad Aslam who started with me at Madrissa School and by sheer hard work and self-education ended up at the College, where I became his student once more. After four years at Madrissa School, I joined 5th class at Islamia High School Jhang where Professor Abdus Salam (Nobel Prize) was also a student a few years earlier.

Islamia High School was run and supported by Anjuman Khadim-ul-Muslimeen. This Anjuman was founded by Shaikh Ghulam Yasin who was also the first President. After his death Shaikh Elahi Buksh, Col. Abid Hussain (father of Syeda Abida Hussain) and Shaikh Abdul Majeed headed the Committee and raised funds for the school. Mosque was part of the school and Zuhr prayers were mandatory.

Sunni and Shias were like brothers and on many outside school functions we prayed together. Emphasis was on quality education specially the science subjects. There was no electricity and petromax lamp was used for late night classes which was an improvement over the Classic lantern. Our Headmaster at Islamia School was Khawja Kamaluddin who had excellent command over English and a commanding voice. There was pin drop silence in the class when he uttered &#8220;Oh Boys Pay Attention&#8221;. I did my Matric in 1950 from Islamia High School Jhang and joined Government College before being selected for 6th JSPCTS Course at Quetta.

Q. Which individuals in your opinion influenced you most formatively? 

My mother certainly, till I joined the Navy. She was a grand lady who was extremely intelligent endowed with great organizational skills, hardworking, loving, caring and always sacrificing for her husband and children. The year 1947 was a bloody year as far as Muslims of East Punjab were concerned including my family. Due to education, I was with my father at Jhang but my mother along with two sisters and brothers had to be rescued from the jaws of death because our village was burnt by the Sikhs and they executed publicly Choudri Muhammad Aslam the village leader.

This sad episode is covered in the Urdu Novel &#8220;KHAK AUR KHOON&#8221; by late Nasim Hijazi. I had lost all hopes of seeing my family and used to cry at night missing them. My father, though depressed, kept my morale up and we both used to pray for their safe arrival. God eventually answered our prayers when one day suddenly my mother along with four children turned up. I was at school and someone brought the great news and I rushed home.

Q. What were your interests/hobbies as a young man? 

I grew up during the Second World War and due to strong government media one was inclined towards the glamour of the uniform and the Armed Forces. I liked sports and football was my favorite game, at times even at the cost of my studies. I was good at studies and preferred science subjects over arts. Frankly, I liked adventure and, therefore, airplanes came first.

Q. Was the Navy a burning passion in your life scheme or did you join it because of some situational reasons? 

Frankly, I ended up in the Navy as a routine but submarines have always been my passion even though the first Submarine was acquired by the Pakistan Navy nearly ten years after I joined the Navy.

At Royal Naval College Dartmouth my Divisional (Platoon) Officer was Lieut. Holloway, a submariner, who inspired me about submarines by narrating heroic tales of World War II Submarine Commanders. He even arranged a short trip to sea in a submarine for our class which was adventurous and wonderful.

Subsequently, while serving as ADC to President Ayub Khan I requested to be released so that I could join the first crew for acquisition of PN Submarine GHAZI from United States.

Q. Please tell us about the cadet life? 

Having spent about 6 months in Cadet Training School at PNS Himalaya, Manora Karachi, nine of us were selected to go to British Naval Academy at Dartmouth in 1954. While we were at Dartmouth, Cadet Imranullah Khan (Later Lt/Gen. Imran) was at Sandhurst.

We used to live at the same hotel in London during term breaks. At Dartmouth we had the British and Indian Cadets and Australia, New Zealand and other Commonwealth countries joined us later on board the training ship for sea training. On return from England as Midshipmen we were, under auspices of SEATO, sent to Australia for remainder of our training.

On completion of our training I was commissioned in Royal Australian Navy on Ist January, 1957. Four months later I returned to Royal Naval College Greenwich for what can be probably described as Junior Officers War Course coupled with heavy dose of academics including nuclear science subjects. After graduation from Royal Naval College Greenwich there were a number of technical and operational courses at Plymouth and Portsmouth.

On completion of these I returned to Pakistan and joined PNS Jahangir as a Lieutenant for my sea watch keeping. PNS Jahangir was an efficient ship under the command of Commander Ibne Ali. We participated in CENTO and Commonwealth maritime exercises. Ship was later based at Chittagong where we frequently patrolled along the maritime boundary with Burma. On return of the ship from East Pakistan I did a short TAS (Torpedo and Anti-Submarine) Course at Himalaya.

Subsequently I was selected as ADC to President and in March 1961 assumed my new assignment at Rawalpindi at the President House (Now COAS House).Life at the President House was tough and simple. After departure of Captain Akhtar Ayub Khan as Army ADC we were only two, Flt. Lt. Anwar ul Islam as Air Force ADC and I as Naval ADC. According to President&#8217;s wishes Military Secretary represented the Army while Navy and Air Force were represented by the two ADCs. One ADC was on duty for 24 hrs. With the President and other looked after the Begum Sahiba. Sherdil battalion was performing duties at the President House. Lt. Col. Naqvi was followed by Lt. Col. Niazi as the Commanding Officer.

Captain Asif Nawaz followed Captain Gohar Ayub as adjutant and Major Fazle Haq along with his juicy stories was Commandant President Body Guard. President Ayub lived simply and so did we. Our living quarters including office were not air-conditioned and there was only one air-conditioned car in the President House which could only be used by the President and not even the Begum Sahiba.

I remember once accompanying Begum Ayub to Peshawar for family condolences in scorching heat of summer in a non- air-conditioned car. She preferred to rough it out both ways but did not use or ask for the only air-conditioned car. Believe me that we the ADCs paid 4 anna&#8217;s a mile for use of car for non-duty purposes.

For visits abroad the President always travelled by commercial flights (Boeing 720 mostly) and there were no special &#8220;treats&#8221; on board. Entourage for visits abroad was small and President did not mind staying at the Ambassador&#8217;s residence to save huge hotel bills. President Ayub being Head of State and Head of Government did not create much tension in summoning ministers and secretaries at five minutes&#8217; notice. He mostly used green line (dialing himself) for discussion on files. Everyone answered his own green line and was expected to do so.

Q. Any contemporaries or senior in the Naval Academy who impressed you and who played a major role in formation of perceptions in your cadet life?

As I said earlier, my Divisional Officer (Platoon Commander) at Royal Naval College Dartmouth who inspired me about the Submarine Service.

Q. What were your impressions about the political life of Pakistan in the 1950s? 

In Fifties I was mostly away at high seas undergoing tough sea training. Landmark was 1956 when as a young Sub/Lieut I received my first medal (republic medal) and started to write P.N. (Pakistan Navy) instead of RPN (Royal Pakistan Navy) after my name. After 1956, politics at home, as I recall, became an arena for a bunch of wrestlers as governments fell in rapid successions and Ministers changed loyalties overnight to retain their jobs. We used to, while training in England, feel embarrassed with state of affairs at home.

We kept on hoping against hopes that somehow democracy will work in Pakistan but it was not to be so. Therefore, notwithstanding my training with British Navy which inculcates Democracy being the only acceptable form of government, I along with other young officers took a sigh of relief when Armed Forces took over the Government in October, 1958.

Q. How was the row between Admiral Siddiq Chaudri and Ayub viewed in the navy? 

President Ayub is dead and Admiral Chaudri is alive but according to me both behaved like great gentlemen in this matter. Admiral Chaudri differed and as per service traditions resigned in grace. President Ayub on his part let bygones be bygones and never &#8220;chased&#8221; the Admiral thereafter or hindered their family business of BECO.

As a matter of fact while his ADC President Ayub asked me a couple of times to inquire discreetly if all was well with Admiral Chaudri and his business concern. They both met in public with mutual respect and regards.

Q. What was the standard of training and professionalism like in the Navy of 1950s?

In Fifties most of the officers trained with Royal Navy and other foreign navies.
We received the same training as their cadets and there was no mercy if you faulted. Sole objective was to achieve highest degree of professionalism for the young officers. Even mess life was part of the training.


Q. What are your recollections about 1965 war?

While ADC to President I got married in March, 1963 and then having left Nahid to complete her studies at the college left for Submarine training at United States Submarine School, New London, Connecticut. Lt/Cdr. K. R. Niazi was the Commanding Officer designate and I was given the assignment of Operations Officer. After the Basic Course we were assigned to various U.S. Submarines for sea training.

I joined USS Angler, a World War II Submarine, under the command of Commander James Rooney who was an excellent person and helped me qualify in diving, torpedo firing and other operations of the Submarine.

He was courageous enough to even give me independent watch at night, a great responsibility which I discharged with utmost devotion, alertness, presence of mind and correct reaction to emergencies. Before commissioning of PNS/M GHAZI in June 1964 three of us (Lt.Cdr. Niazi, Lt.Cdr. Bazal, myself) qualified a prospective commanding officer course with other allied officers mostly from Latin America. Crew of GHAZI was well formed up and efficiently integrated.

Being the first Submarine, we felt very proud and Commanding Officer displayed exemplary leadership. He led us from the front and forged us into a fighting crew by the time we returned to Karachi in Aug, 1964. Submarine service owes a special debt to Admiral A.R. Khan then C-in-C Navy for his affection to the new service. He protected us from usual service jealousies and gave us special treatment so that we may overcome the teething problems and other difficulties normally faced by a new arm of the service.

Therefore, Admiral A.R. Khan is truly founder of the submarine service and people of my seniority cannot forget it. A few months later I took over as Executive Officer (Second-in-Command) of PNS/M GHAZI. Rann of Kutch crises had started followed by tension and action in Kashmir. PNS/M Ghazi undertook a couple of patrols in enemy waters off Bombay and by shadowing Indian ships tested their defenses and gained confidence.

By good planning we were already in our area off Bombay on 6 September when Indians attacked on international border. The morale was high and we were itching to attack any Indian warship, not knowing that Indian Navy felt safe in the harbor and would not venture out due to presence of Ghazi. We came to Periscope depth and heard President Ayub&#8217;s speech which was a great morale booster.

Towards the second week of September Ghazi had to return discreetly to Karachi for 24 hours to rectify a defect concerning our ECM (Electric Counter Measures) Mast. We returned to our war station and still found the Indian Navy bottled up in harbor&#8217;s. 

Incidentally government had not permitted attack on Merchant Shipping so War Ships were the only legitimate targets. This enabled our surface fleet to bombard Dwarka which was a daring operation without any air cover. During third week of September a short time after sunset we detected two Indian Naval Warships while at Periscope depth.

The Commanding Officer (Commander Niazi) had a good look at the target and conveyed parameters (speed, course, draft etc.) of the target to fire control coordinator (I). He was also gracious enough to invite me for a quick look through the Periscope to confirm his observations on the target, which I did without hesitations. We prepared four Torpedoes and after I confirmed good fire control solution on Torpedo Data Computer, the C.O. ordered &#8220;Shoot&#8221; and torpedoes left one after the other for the target. Two torpedoes scored a hit damaging the target and thus putting it out of action for rest of the war.

Q. How would you compare the Indian Navy with Pakistan Navy as you saw it in 1965 war in terms of junior level leadership, intermediate level leadership, higher leadership, naval gunnery, etc.? 

I have no hesitation in saying that we were far superior in 1965 war as far as leadership at all levels is concerned. Attack on Dwarka speaks for the excellence of naval gunnery.

Q. Any forgotten heroes as you saw in 1965 war? 

A higher recognition should have been given to participants of Dwarka operation.

Q. Any operational opportunities that Pakistan missed in terms of Naval warfare? 

The Admiral elected not to answer this question.

Q. Please tell us about your service profile from 1965 till 1971? 

I continued to serve as Second-in-Command of PNS Submarine Ghazi after 1965. After the war sanctions were imposed and it became impossible to get spare parts for Ghazi. PN Dockyard was manned by real professionals who through innovation coupled with exemplary dedication, kept the submarine operational. I assumed command of PNS Submarine Ghazi in March 1967 and continued to operate with restricted depth for safety reasons.

Subsequently Turkish Navy after tacit approval from the Americans, agreed to refit Ghazi at their Gulchuk Shipyard. By now the submarine was not fit to dive and most of the equipment including engines needed major overall. Suez Canal was closed and voyage round the Cape amounted to half way around the world. C-in-C Navy, Late Admiral Ahsan personally asked me if I was confident to take Ghazi in the present condition to Turkey.

Having faith in God and my crew we accepted the challenge though at some risk, and sailed for Turkey. My batch mate and good friend Lt/Cdr. Yousuf Raza was second-in-command. Lt.Cdr. Kadri and Sair were technical officers who through their sheer hard work kept us going. We stopped for fuel/ration at Mombasa, Lorenzo Mark, Simons town, Luanda, Toulon and Izmir before arriving at Gulchak Shipyard after a voyage of 2 months.

While off Simons town we almost had a collision with a super tanker whose autopilot malfunctioned and she would have split the submarine in two, had I not gone full astern (reverse) a few seconds earlier. The pooping sea brought the water upto the main induction (Inlet for Engine Air) and it would have flooded the Engine Room if God had not dawned wisdom on us earlier to shut this 36&#8221; hole and instead take the suction through snorkel Induction Pipe which is at a higher level. Well, such are the hazards of the sea life and all is well if it ends well.

After the pre-fit trials I handed over the command of Ghazi to Lt/Cdr.Yousuf Raza and returned to Karachi to prepare for manning of French Submarines in France. We learnt French language at Karachi/Paris and subsequently arrived Toulon (France) to translate heaps of French Documents into English. Crew went through rigorous training program on board French Submarines mostly using French language as means of communication.

French Navy went out of the way to look after us and provided excellent training. I took command of PNS/M HANGOR, (First Daphne Class Submarine) at French Naval Base Brest on 01 Dec&#8217; 1969. Admiral Muzuffar Hassan C-in-C Navy and Mr. S. K. Dehlavi our Ambassador were present at the ceremony. After 3 months of sea trials in miserable weather of English Channel and subsequent operational work up at French S/M Base at Toulon, PN Submarines Hangor and Shuskuk sailed for home in Sept 1970.Once again the voyage was round the Cape and it took us three months to arrive at Karachi Port in Dec 1970. The President and C-in-C Navy came on board and greeted the crew.

Q. Please tell us about your experiences in the 1971 war?

Enough has been written about naval side of 1971 war including a number of books by Indian writers. Briefly, things were heating up in East Pakistan and war clouds were visible over the horizon. I volunteered and NHQ approved a patrol in Enemy Waters in Aug 1971 to gather intelligence and pick up vital operational information for war time submarine operations. This was one of the longest patrols (over 30 days) by a Daphne Class Submarine. It helped us to build confidence and to test our stamina and equipment under wartime exacting conditions. On the night of 21/22 Nov when Indian Army crossed the International Border in East Pakistan we sailed again with full wartime load of Torpedoes and Hangor was on station off Bombay by about 26 Nov. A serious defect in seawater circulating system developed which required docking the submarine to effect repairs. It would have been shame all round returning to Karachi so soon. Therefore, with consultation and support of my officers and crew we decided to take risk. We rigged the submarine as a fishing boat (night vision), listed her heavily by shifting water in tanks, kept vigilance for enemy and with faith in God managed to rectify the defect within 36 hours. During the night one Enemy Warship approached us. We would have been sitting duck if he had opened fire. But I resisted the natural instinct to dive and kept my fingers crossed. The ship closed to about 1000 yards and then taking us to be a fishing boat turned back and left us. Such is the luck which favors the Brave who take risk.

After rectifying our defect we were returning to our station off Bombay when on the night of 2/3 Dec 1971 Indian Fleet (8 ships) left Bombay and passed over us when Hangor was at 50 meters depth. It was an excellent opportunity to attack but in absence of NHQ orders to &#8216;shoot&#8217; one could not act on his own. I do not think that Higher Military Command at Rawalpindi ever realized that three Pakistani Submarines were on their War Stations since end of November and, therefore, should have been authorized to attack &#8216;Targets of opportunity&#8217;. Code word giving permission to attack Indian War Ships was received on 4 December and we started to look for targets.

On night of 2/3 December the Indian Fleet was heading towards our waters and, therefore, I broke Radio Silence to inform NHQ about the enemy movement. Indians naturally intercepted this transmission and located my position.

Instead of dispatching a hunter killer group the Indian Naval Ships altogether avoided the area while transiting in and out of Bombay. It was frustrating to see lucrative targets passing outside my area and range. On about 6 December, I requested NHQ to shift my area and in anticipation of approval headed for the new area. Approval from NHQ came promptly and by 8 December Submarine Hangor stationed herself at the middle of New Area.

We could hear SONAR of Enemy Ships and it took us some time to establish their Search Pattern. We were operating in shallow depth with bathy conditions extremely favorable for ships to detect submarines. Similarly sea was flat calm and any use of periscope, even for short duration, would be immediately picked up by Enemy Radars and sure suicide for the submarine.

Therefore, we closed the two targets at 50 meters depth with caution, prudence and exercising all professionalism to avoid our own detection. At about 2000 hours one target came within firing range and with excellent fire control solution one torpedo was fired. The torpedo homed on to the target, passed under and did not explode. Immediately we turned round at high speed and fired second torpedo on the second ship.

The torpedo exploded under the magazine of INS KUKRI and the huge explosion broke the ship in two and she sank in less than two minutes causing heavy casualties. KUKRI was ship of the Squadron Commander Captain Mohindera Nath Mollah who went down with the ship. Meanwhile, third torpedo was fired on Enemy Ship closing in fast to attack Hangor. 

The ship on hearing the torpedo reversed course, increased speed to outrun the torpedo. The torpedo hit her at long distance causing severe damage. Indians lost about 250 men in this action including Squadron Commander Captain M.N. Mullah. For the next three days Hangor was subjected to extensive depth charge attacks.

Someone in the crew kept the count and according to him it came to be 156 attacks during this period. An extensive air search combined with surface ships made our life miserable but with intelligent evasive action we managed to survive these attacks and arrived in Karachi safely after the ceasefire. Having trained very hard including patrols the Hangor Crew had become efficient, well integrated and above all motivated for war. It was a team effort where everyone did his bit and did it well.

I had the privilege to command an outstanding, intelligent and hard-working set of officers proven by the point that later on one made CNS (Admiral Bokhari) two Vice Admirals (A.U. Khan and myself) one Rear Admiral (R.A. Kadri) two Commodores (Waseem and Pasha). Others would have gone up too if they had stayed in the service.

In deference to intelligence and professionalism of my officers I tolerated free discussion (a trait I picked up from Admiral Niazi while serving on board Ghazi) even if it was pain in the neck at times. Hangor action being a team effort I wish everyone of the 52 crew to have been rewarded but sadly it could not be so. Government awarded four SJ&#8217;s, four TJ&#8217;s and a number of Imtiazi Sanads.

I, however, morally share my second SJ with all my officers, CPOs and Sailors who made it possible for us to sink first warship by a submarine torpedo since Second World War. I owe profound gratitude to all my crew members for their loyalty, dedication, hard work, professionalism and support given to me during the war.

Q. How would you rate the performance of the Pakistan Navy in the 1971 war?

Keeping in mind the constraints Navy did well. We lost a destroyer and a minesweeper while Indians lost KUKRI and damage to another Surface Ship. Loss of submarine GHAZI was due to operational accident and Indians have never claimed it as such. 

Return of surface fleet to harbor after loss of PNS Khaiber by Indian missile attack, however, did not go well with rank and file.

It was not exactly a morale booster. I am sure some more respectable way could have been found to maintain the &#8220;fleet in being&#8221; while remaining at sea. I appeared before Hamud-ur-Rahman Commission and said so in answer to their query. I was a bit surprised when released portion of HR report did not recommend any action against those (mostly retired or dead) who were architects of this decision.

Q. Did the Navy suffer as a service in the period 1958-71 because the country was ruled by the army?

Not really. President Ayub got the first submarine (GHAZI) from the Americans and also provided funds for procurement of three DAPHNE Class Submarines from France. During General Zia&#8217;s time two AGOSTA Submarines were also added to our fleet. Similarly Air Arm of Pakistan Navy has expanded during Army rule.

As a matter of fact most of our Senior Helicopter Pilots did their training with the Army. Actual issue is Army&#8217;s perception regarding role of Surface Ships. It is not appreciated that surface ships are an essential part of any three dimensional modern Navy. Sixteen million tons of liquid cargo alone is imported for economic survival of the country and, therefore, going to war by halting country&#8217;s economic activity is absurd.

Q. Please tell us about your service profile from 1971 till retirement?

I left Command of PNS/M HANGOR in February 1972 and after one year at NHQ as Director of Submarine operations assumed duties as Commander under Water Forces. In 1974 I joined United States Naval War College at Newport and graduated in 1975 after one year war course. On return to Pakistan I became &#8220;Directing Staff&#8221; at the P.N. Staff College, Karachi. In 1976, on promotion, I became Director Naval Operations and then Naval Secretary at NHQ.

From 1978 to 1981 I was posted at Paris as Defense, Army & Naval Attaché where I was also promoted Commodore. On return to Pakistan I assumed Command of Gearing Class Surface Ship PNS TAIMUR and also Commander Destroyer Squadron 25.

Subsequently I was Commandant Navy Staff College and from there I moved to Naval Headquarters as ACNS (Training). In 1984 I was promoted to Rear Admiral and posted to NDC as first CI (ND) a newly created post. It was at NDC (1984-87) that I met then Brig. Pervez Musharraf and many of the other three stars recently retired or presently serving.

From 1987-88 I was Dy. Chief of Naval Staff (Personnel) at NHQ and from there I went to Karachi to assume duties as Fleet Commander (1988-1990). As Fleet Commander I was promoted to three stars. From 1990 &#8211; 1991, I was Commander Karachi. In November 1991, I became Chairman, PNSC and the Chairman, Karachi Port Trust (KPT) from where I retired in November, 1994.

Q. Please tell us something about your tenure as Chairman KPT?

This question should be asked to Port Users for a final judgment. Suffice to say that I took special interest in Port Development. World Bank put our development projects in category &#8220;A&#8221;, a rare distinction for any Pakistani organization. I handled labor unions at the Port with affection and firmness. They cooperated and Port never closed for a day on account of labor dispute.

Q. What is the solution to the continuing Joint Warfare Higher Command structure in Pakistan? 

The JSHQ has so far failed to function as an effective higher headquarters and Joint Operations cannot be effectively conducted by a country without an effective Higher Defense Organization? Let us agree that JSHQ has failed and it is a drain on National Exchequer. Follow the Indian Model where each Service Chief acts in rotation as Chairman JCSC with a small secretariat at his disposal.

Q. The &#8220;submarine affair&#8221; has been a hot issue since the last six years. How do you view it operationally, procedurally and institutionally, i.e. was the decision to buy the French Submarines in the best operational interest of the Navy and how it has affected the Navy as an institution etc.?

Leaving the cost, kickbacks & commission etc. aside, I feel it was correct decision to buy French Submarines for very valid reasons including technical, weapons, and training continuity. My only observation is that we should have &#8220;pushed hard&#8221; for a more discreet/durable Propulsion System.

Q. It has been asserted in some quarters that the Navy had to bear the brunt of the flak in defense deals simply because it was viewed as a service which was less politically potent than the Army. Compare the Army deals which have been equally controversial but have never been subjected to a &#8220;Witch hunt&#8221; unlike the one conducted against Admiral Mansoorul Haq?

I agree to the extent that everything seems to be O.K. for the service which spends 70% of the budget but nothing is right with spenders of thirty percent. It beats all human logic.

Q. It has been asserted by some Naval analysts (Commander Azam etc.) that the Indians can effectively block Karachi. How far is this correct? 

Indians can declare War Zones off Karachi and Balochistan Coast, sending a message to foreign merchant ships that they enter these areas at their own risk and foreign ships are liable to search by Indians for carrying &#8216;war material&#8217; to Pakistan.

These two Indian intentions backed by visible Indian Naval Force will discourage foreign merchant ships into our ports. Also insurance and freight rates will go sky high. No foreign sailor will risk his life for Pakistan and our own merchant marine can carry only fraction of our vital cargo.

Next step for Indian Navy would naturally be to interdict merchant ships coming from Europe, Persian Gulf, Far East and Africa. Therefore, we will probably survive if it is a short war of less than 10 days. Anything longer, country&#8217;s economic activity will come to a grinding halt and the rest I leave it to your judgment.

Q. What future strategy do you propose for Pakistan in the Maritime/Naval sphere?

Three Arms of the Navy can be best compared with an aircraft where fuselage represents the surface and each wing represents air and sub-surface Arm. For the aircraft to be airworthy three elements must exist together. No Navy can simply exist on submarines and aircraft.

The future strategy should be to undertake high-tech build up for two offensive arms (Submarine & Air) and go for a low cost mid-tech buildup of the surface fleet. I do not agree with our Nelsons for high cost ($ 300 million plus) surface ships because no commander will risk their loss at sea and 1971 history will repeat itself in &#8220;preserving&#8221; them by returning to harbor.

Merchant marine and ports/harbors add to marine to about 100 ships in private sector according to a pragmatic/liberal shipping policy should have taken place yesterday. Similarly Gwadar Port should have been constructed twenty years ago.

Q. Please tell us something about your present retired life and daily routine? 

I am presently working as a Senior Executive Vice President for Shahzad Group of Companies mostly dealing in oil and gas sector. We have concessions in Sindh Province and have drilled four wells in collaboration with other partners. By the grace of God we have found gas in three wells. From the first well, we are supplying gas to Sui Southern since December 2000. I work 9 to 5, six days a week, frankly a bit harder than sometime one works in the Navy.

In Private Sector there is rest only after 5 p.m., therefore, I do miss my afternoon nap. Visiting fields in Sindh with summer temperature soaring to above 45oC is tough but I remain busy and keep fit by taking regular 4 miles jog/walk every alternate day. Alhumdo-Lilla!

I devote considerable time to our grandchildren whenever they visit us, specially our 8-year-old granddaughter Shahzil who is very intelligent and I took her to Governor House Lahore for a special get-together of our course, 6th JSPTCS (9th PMA). She was thrilled to have been photographed with Grand Father Governor Safdar and other surviving Grand Fathers from our course.

Q. What measures do you recommend to raise the morale of the Pakistan Navy in the present scenario with one of the ex-naval chiefs being subjected to legal proceedings in the USA? 

Morale of the Navy is the responsibility of the CNS and, therefore, this question better is addressed to him. However, I would be less than honest if, as a retired officer who has given best part of his life to the Navy, I didn&#8217;t admit my own low morale on reading these headlines in the press.

The matter is under investigation and may be sub-judice, therefore, one has to be careful in his comments. If one former Naval Chief is under investigation, there are many former Naval Chiefs who have during their tenure made significant contribution towards building up the Navy. They have resigned on principle rather than continue against their conscious.

One even died in office while working extremely hard for the service. They even today enjoy tremendous respect amongst sailors and junior officers which is so visible during service functions. So let us please see the positive side of it all.

Q. The &#8220;Naval Mutiny of 1946&#8221; was an important event in our history. We understand that many of its principal leaders were Muslims. Why is it that this event has been totally ignored in Pakistan? 

I was eleven years old when the naval mutiny took place in 1946. Someone like Admiral Sharif would be more qualified to answer this question.

Q. Which Head of State in your view had the finest understanding about the importance of Navy/Maritime sector in Pakistan&#8217;s history? 

Mr. Z. A. Bhutto, no doubt.

After 1971 he gave special attention to the Navy. He came to NHQ to listen to us. After the presentation he gave a masterly summing up in stating that defense of the country is to be seen in totality encompassing land, sea and air and, therefore, we should see it from supreme national angle and disregard narrow service thinking.

Post-1971 we also had at Naval Headquarters Captain K.H. Zia as Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Operations) who was one of the most intelligent officers that I have served with. He had the vision to introduce Air to Surface Missiles and the Air Platform, Maritime Headquarters and back up Surveillance and Data/Communication System, integrated Command and Control and much more.

Notwithstanding his ulcers, impatience and short temper I rate him as one of the finest officers that I have come across. 

Unfortunately, as always, in his zeal to get on at break neck speed he caused annoyance and thus became victim of service politics and intrigues. In Armed Forces under the military law there is no dearth of valid rules/regulations to retire someone prematurely if it is so desired.

In premature retirement of Captain Zia, Navy lost an outstanding officer and immense contribution he would have made to the service.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

I think PN should now look towards doing JV with Germans or French on SSKs and smaller SSKs.


----------



## Jango

Nishan_101 said:


> I think ...



You think alot!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

Thinking is best done silently ;-)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araz

Penguin said:


> Thinking is best done silently ;-)



Not only silently but best kept to oneself!!! He will do well to listen to the advice of some sages. 
Araz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

araz said:


> Not only silently but best kept to oneself!!! He will do well to listen to the advice of some sages.
> Araz



dont bet on it sirjee....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

fatman17 said:


> dont bet on it sirjee....



But I do think; that he can get marks for enthusiasm and optimism. 
Even these are good human qualities.


----------



## S.Y.A

I believe every Pakistani dreams like him but very few like him speak their mind


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan naval ship in SL .*

Tuesday, 14 May 2013 15:56 .


Pakistan Navy Ship SAIF is on a goodwill visit to the Trincomalee port from 14-17 May 2013, Pakistan High Commission in Colombo said. This visit signifies the strong diplomatic, cultural and military ties between Sri Lanka and Pakistan.

The 123 meters long PNS SAIF (F-253) is a multi mission frigate capable of operating independently, or as part of Task Force in a multi-threat environment. The ship was commissioned in September, 2010 at Shanghai, China.

PNS SAIF is the 2nd Ship to bear name &#8220;SAIF&#8221;. The first ship to be named Saif was Garcia Class Frigate (Ex USS Garcia FF-1040) which served Pakistan Navy till January 1994.

PNS SAIF is equipped with state of the art equipment and sensors. It also carries Anti Submarine Z9EC helicopter. The ship is capable of operating in a in multi-treat environment, it is equipped with multi role missiles and other modern weapon systems.

The Ship has 14 Officers, 188 CPO&#8217;s and Sailors with Captain Jawad Ahmed as the Commanding Officer. Captain Jawad Ahmed joined Pakistan Navy in 1989 and got commission in 1992. In recognition to his meritorious services, Captain Jawad Ahmed has been awarded Tamgha-e-Imtiaz (Military).

As part of goodwill, Pakistan Navy ships frequently visit Sri Lankan ports. Such interactions are a part of the multi faceted professional relationship between the two navies; this partnership is considered important by both countries for creating a secure maritime environment in the Indian Ocean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Friday, May 03, 2013 



*Naval chief for abiding by safety rules*


KARACHI: Pakistan Navy&#8217;s Annual Safety Review for the year 2012 was held at Bahria Auditorium on Thursday. Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Mohammad Asif Sandila was the chief guest on the occasion.

The safety review is held every year with aim to monitor the safety standards at various Pakistan Navy units and to create safety awareness and safety culture. Through detailed analysis of past incidents, pertinent lessons are drawn based on which active measures are initiated to avoid recurrence. Addressing the ceremony, Admiral Asif Sandila expressed his satisfaction over the positive change of enhanced safety culture within Pakistan Navy. The naval chief said that safety and operational preparedness complement each other in the optimum execution of naval operations and the best solution for being safe is to be conscious of hazards during all evolutions. &#8220;We cannot afford to put to harm precious lives and costly equipment by ignoring safety rules,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;We should lead by examples so that our future generations take safety as a by-product of good performance.&#8221; He urged all those responsible for the training to give due focus to this aspect and aim to produce a well trained and safety conscious personnel for the field. pr


----------



## fatman17

*PNS Tippu Sultan visits Muscat* 



Muscat - PNS Tippu Sultan recently arrived at Port Sultan Qaboos, to boost cooperation between the naval forces of the two countries.

The ship is commanded by Capt Rahat Ahmad Awan, who held meetings with Royal Navy of Oman (RNO) officials, and concerned military and civil authorities.

During the visit, an onboard dinner reception was also hosted by the ambassador of Pakistan to the sultanate.

It was attended by ambassadors from different embassies, defence attachés, RNO officials and other dignitaries.

Capt Awan, said, &#8220;We would like to thank the Omani government for hosting PNS Tippu Sultan. We are happy that RNO officials took time out to attend the event. The relationship between Oman and Pakistan Navy has always been strong."

&#8220;Pakistan Navy plays an important role in combating terrorism in all aspects. We have also taken lead in combating the menace of piracy in international waters. We look forward to further boost ties with Oman and navies of other countries.&#8221;

PNS Tippu Sultan has been named after Sultan Fateh Ali Tippu, an Indian ruler. It is the third ship to carry this name in Pakistani Navy.

The first one was an ex-Royal 'O' class frigate that served for 30 years and took part in Indo-Pak wars of 1965 and 1971.

The second ship with the same name was an ex-US navy gearing class destroyer, which served for almost 15 years.

The present vessel was acquired by Pakistan Navy in 1994.

After its induction, it has undergone major modifications and upgrades

The ship will depart from Muscat on Thursday.


----------



## truthseeker2010

PNS Tippu Sultan docked at Port Sultan Qaboos(Muscat)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

Editors Note: This was an obvious move to reassure China and to ensure a future for the Pak-Iran pipeline. Terrorism or covert attacks could be disrupt business and scare away various parties involved. Israel may act to keep Irans economy crippled, or India may not take kindly to seeing Chinas influence and visibility increase across important trade routes. Keep your eyes on this project, Gwadar is just the beginning. 

In order to further strengthen the defence of Gwadar Port and to enhance the security of vital PN assets and installations along the western coasts, Pakistan Navy has achieved a significant milestone by commissioning the 3rd Pak Marines Battalion. The commissioning ceremony was held today at Gwadar. Vice Chief of Naval Staff Vice Admiral Muhammad Shafiq was the chief guest on the occasion.

Addressing the ceremony, the chief guest said that at present the country is faced with internal and external threats, which makes security todays main concern. He said that Pak Marines always remained steadfast and proved their mettle whenever the nation called for. Be that defence of border in creek areas, air defence of PN assets, security of sensitive areas, aid to civil power during natural disasters or countering cowardly acts of terrorism, Pak Marines have always lived up to the expectations of the nation, he added.

The chief guest further said that Pakistan Navy is making all out efforts to equip Pak Marines with modern weapons and also focusing on their professional training in line with the modern-day requirements. He expressed his confidence that this would further enhance professional competence of Pak Marines. The admiral extended his felicitations to the officers and men of the newly raised Marines Battalion and hoped that they would always display same dedication, spirit and enthusiasm while discharging their duties in future.

Earlier, Commander coastal areas briefed that 3rd Marines Battalion will be entrusted with the responsibility of protecting vital installations and infrastructure situated along the western coasts of Pakistan.
Later, Vice Admiral Muhammad Shafiq also inaugurated Bahria Model School and PN health centre at Jiwani. Inauguration of the school and health centre is an extension of PN efforts which it has been making since long for providing better education and health facilities to the people of Balochistan, thus contributing to their social and economic uplift. He also interacted with local area notables on this occasion.

Pakistan Navy commissions 3rd Marine battalion at strategic Gwadar port | StratRisks


----------



## fatman17

aziqbal said:


> Editor&#8217;s Note: This was an obvious move to reassure China and to ensure a future for the Pak-Iran pipeline. Terrorism or covert attacks could be disrupt business and scare away various parties involved. Israel may act to keep Iran&#8217;s economy crippled, or India may not take kindly to seeing China&#8217;s influence and visibility increase across important trade routes. Keep your eyes on this project, Gwadar is just the beginning.
> 
> In order to further strengthen the defence of Gwadar Port and to enhance the security of vital PN assets and installations along the western coasts, Pakistan Navy has achieved a significant milestone by commissioning the 3rd Pak Marines Battalion. The commissioning ceremony was held today at Gwadar. Vice Chief of Naval Staff Vice Admiral Muhammad Shafiq was the chief guest on the occasion.
> 
> Addressing the ceremony, the chief guest said that at present the country is faced with internal and external threats, which makes security today&#8217;s main concern. He said that Pak Marines always remained steadfast and proved their mettle whenever the nation called for. Be that defence of border in creek areas, air defence of PN assets, security of sensitive areas, aid to civil power during natural disasters or countering cowardly acts of terrorism, Pak Marines have always lived up to the expectations of the nation, he added.
> 
> The chief guest further said that Pakistan Navy is making all out efforts to equip Pak Marines with modern weapons and also focusing on their professional training in line with the modern-day requirements. He expressed his confidence that this would further enhance professional competence of Pak Marines. The admiral extended his felicitations to the officers and men of the newly raised Marines Battalion and hoped that they would always display same dedication, spirit and enthusiasm while discharging their duties in future.
> 
> Earlier, Commander coastal areas briefed that 3rd Marines Battalion will be entrusted with the responsibility of protecting vital installations and infrastructure situated along the western coasts of Pakistan.
> Later, Vice Admiral Muhammad Shafiq also inaugurated Bahria Model School and PN health centre at Jiwani. Inauguration of the school and health centre is an extension of PN efforts which it has been making since long for providing better education and health facilities to the people of Balochistan, thus contributing to their social and economic uplift. He also interacted with local area notables on this occasion.
> 
> Pakistan Navy commissions 3rd Marine battalion at strategic Gwadar port | StratRisks



already posted mate...!!!



fatman17 said:


> *A New Round of Minesweeping Drills in the Persian Gulf*
> 
> 
> 
> May 2, 2013 | 1400 GMT
> 
> 
> Summary
> 
> 
> Tensions will likely rise between Washington and Tehran in the coming months as Iran prepares to elect a new president in June. Negotiations over Iran's nuclear program have stalled once again, and Tehran has been escalating its provocative rhetoric concerning its uranium enrichment capabilities. To contain Iran's nuclear ambitions, the United States must demonstrate its military capabilities in the Persian Gulf.
> 
> This is why, from May 6 to May 30, the United States will hold a second round of multinational naval exercises in the waters off the Iranian coast in less than a year. Though the United States has little interest in engaging Iran militarily, the Pentagon wants to prove its ability to degrade Iran's most potent deterrent against attack -- its ability to mine and close the Strait of Hormuz -- after the 2012 training operations proved inconclusive.
> 
> 
> 
> Analysis
> 
> Iran's ability to threaten shipping lanes in the Strait of Hormuz is indeed a powerful military deterrent. Some 40 percent of seaborne oil and 20 percent of liquefied natural gas pass through the strait, which is just 39 kilometers (24 miles) wide at its narrowest point. Iran's ability to disrupt traffic would raise the cost of intervention for the United States and its allies. Even a very short closure or mining of the strait by Iran would rock global oil markets.
> 
> 
> .
> This threat has constrained the United States and forced it to attempt to deal with the Iranian nuclear program through political and economic means, but the Pentagon has still been preparing military backup plans. An integral part of U.S. strategy toward Iran is signaling the United States' willingness to strengthen its allies and act militarily if the need arises. The second round of minesweeping exercises, which come shortly after U.S. Secretary of Defense Chuck Hagel announced several weapons deals with allies in the Middle East, are as much about encouraging restraint from Iran as about prudent military contingency planning.
> 
> Inconclusive 2012 Exercises
> 
> Tensions between Washington and Tehran escalated at the beginning of 2012 following the U.S. withdrawal from Iraq, when Iran staged naval exercises in the strait. In response, the United States ramped up its military preparations for possible closure by deploying several mine-hunting assets to the region, including four additional Avenger-class ships, minesweeping helicopters and the USS Ponce, a retrofitted amphibious transport dock that serves as a mother ship for the region. Another round of talks with Tehran that failed to produce a solution led the United States to reinforce sanctions against the country.
> 
> A hastily planned, U.S.-led joint naval exercise in the waters around the Arabian Peninsula called the International Mine Countermeasure Exercise 2012 soon followed. Lasting from Sept. 17 to Sept. 27, the training operation involved 33 nations and some 3,000 personnel and was the largest of its kind ever to occur in the region. The exercise was separated into two parts: The first focused on exchanging ideas and familiarizing personnel with new anti-mine technologies at a symposium in Bahrain. The second focused on mine-clearing training and collaboration through several joint maneuvers in the Gulf of Aden, the Gulf of Oman and the Persian Gulf.
> 
> For the United States and its allies, the exercises served as a warning to Iran that Washington will not take threats to close the strait lightly, that the Pentagon is adjusting its force posture to be able to mitigate Iran's key deterrent and that the United States can quickly garner international support for military action in the Strait of Hormuz. From a military angle, however, the success of the exercises was questionable. The U.S. Navy said it had accomplished its operational training goals, but it was reported that fewer than half of the 29 simulated mines were found. In an area as sensitive as the Strait of Hormuz, this success rate would fail to soothe international markets or allow shipping traffic to resume at a regular pace.
> 
> Goals of the 2013 Exercises
> 
> The upcoming joint training operations will take place only eight months after the previous round -- an unusually short interregnum for large international military exercises -- but the need for the drills is strong. Clearing the strait of mines while under threat from anti-ship missiles hidden onshore, mini submarines and swarms of small boats would be complicated. Trying to accomplish such a task with a large international coalition would be even more difficult. With more than 30 countries again participating in the drills, considerable practice and collaboration is necessary.
> 
> The drills can also be diplomatically useful in a politically sensitive time for Iran. With traditional diplomatic solutions doing little to curb Iran's nuclear program and upcoming presidential elections in June, the United States and its allies can employ "gunboat diplomacy" in the Persian Gulf.
> 
> Adding urgency to the exercises is the fact that many of the U.S. anti-mine assets are aging. This is, in part, because niche capabilities like mine hunting have been largely ignored since the end of the Cold War. The war on terror called for a different form of naval support, so the U.S. Navy spent much of the past decade prioritizing assets and funding for that purpose. The United States is trying to compensate for this problem by developing new assets such as the littoral combat ships equipped for minesweeping, but these are still a few years from deployment.
> 
> In the meantime, the United States is relying on stopgap purchases of off-the-shelf minesweeping assets such as SeaFox devices, which arrived in theater after the 2012 drills. But even these assets will take time to incorporate into existing operational systems. Personnel have to be trained for each system, each must be tested in an operational environment and procedures must be formulated to ensure an appropriate fit into the overall mission. Elaborate, relatively realistic drills help accomplish such tasks and provide feedback about how the new systems will affect the mission itself, allowing planners to tweak future assessments. Further, these drills signal to Tehran that the United States is ready to counter any Iranian threats around the Strait of Hormuz.
> .
> 
> Read more: A New Round of Minesweeping Drills in the Persian Gulf | Stratfor
> 
> 
> *is PN participating in these drills...?*



just sending observers...!!!


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fatman17

^landing on the OHP


----------



## Donatello

Pakistan needs to acquire at least another OHP....and depute the two to the Gwader region.
Also they need to make good use of it's hull.....i.e. mount some SAMs on it.


----------



## farhan_9909

sometime i think OHP is superior to even the f-22p with the genesis upgrade.


----------



## Rocky rock

Hello friend'z i have question here! Are we getting Milgem corvettes from turkey or not?? n Qing clas subs ???


----------



## Liquidmetal

Rocky rock said:


> Hello friend'z i have question here! Are we getting Milgem corvettes from turkey or not?? n Qing clas subs ???



NOPE, no money!!


----------



## Zarvan

Milgem-class corvette - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
According to a CNN Türk news report on September 27, 2008, the navies of Canada, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Ukraine and a number of South American countries have expressed interest in acquiring M&#304;LGEM class warships.[19] *The Pakistan Navy shows interest in acquiring four M&#304;LGEM class corvettes over a 10-year program, of which three to be manufactured in local shipyards.*[citation needed] On the 6th of April 2011, Indonesia and Turkey signed cooperation agreement on defense industry including the construction of two M&#304;LGEM class corvettes for the Indonesian Navy.[20]


----------



## Penguin

Zarvan said:


> Milgem-class corvette - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> According to a CNN Türk news report on September 27, 2008, the navies of Canada, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Ukraine and a number of South American countries have expressed interest in acquiring M&#304;LGEM class warships.[19] *The Pakistan Navy shows interest in acquiring four M&#304;LGEM class corvettes over a 10-year program, of which three to be manufactured in local shipyards.*[citation needed] On the 6th of April 2011, Indonesia and Turkey signed cooperation agreement on defense industry including the construction of two M&#304;LGEM class corvettes for the Indonesian Navy.[20]



That based on a newsvideo from 2008 (i.e. 5 years ago : half way a 10 year period).




> Turkey&#8217;s efforts were showcased at Pakistan&#8217;s biannual defense fair, the Nov. 7-11 International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS).
> 
> Turkish defense software and systems integration firm Havelsan secured orders for its shipboard Genesis C4I combat management system, and is negotiating a memorandum of understanding with the Pakistani military to further co-develop simulators for JF-17, F-16, C-130 and MFI-17 Mushak/Super Mushak aircraft.
> 
> But completion of large-scale deals remains elusive.
> 
> *At IDEAS 2008, Havelsan project management firm STM and defense electronics company Aselsan promoted a Pakistani-specific corvette based on Turkey&#8217;s MILGEM/Ada program*, which also sought to maximize the participation of Pakistan&#8217;s private industry based on Turkey&#8217;s defense industrial experience.
> 
> *This stalled due to a lack of Pakistani financial resources, but at IDEAS 2012, a Havelsan spokesman said there had been &#8220;some progress in the right direction.*&#8221;
> 
> *An official linked to Pakistan&#8217;s naval industry said he thought the &#8220;opportunity has passed&#8221; and both parties had &#8220;gone their separate ways and are working on their own.&#8221;*
> 
> Pakistan does not have the required indigenous design experience, so this may be a ruse to lower the price of a Turkish proposal. Turkey might propose a more affordable alternative, the SSM official said.
> 
> &#8220;Turkey would do its ultimate to boost cooperation in the field of naval vessels,&#8221; he said, and these may include the type of ships produced by Turkey&#8217;s Yonca Onuk yard, which promoted its MRTP-24 and MRTP-44 concepts at IDEAS 2012.


http://www.defensenews.com/article/20121124/DEFREG04/311240002/Turkey-Pakistan-Seek-Better-Ties


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan Navy War College holds graduation ceremony*


STAFF REPORT


LAHORE - The graduation ceremony of the 42nd Pakistan Navy Staff Course was held at Pakistan Navy War College, Lahore on Saturday. 

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Asif Sandila was the chief guest on the occasion. 

Sandila said that Pakistan Navy was a technology and capital-intensive service which required an equally competent and proficient manpower taking sound decisions. 

Alluding to the recently-implemented vision and core values of the Pakistan Navy, the chief urged the graduating officers to maintain highest standards of ethical and moral values. 

The admiral congratulated graduating officers, particularly allied officers, and wished them the best in their future pursuits. He also praised the college command and faculty for encountering the challenges and meeting all requirements. 

Earlier, the chief of the naval staff, on behalf of the National Defence University Islamabad, conferred master&#8217;s in science (maritime) degrees upon the graduating students. In his inaugural address, Pakistan Navy War College Commandant Rear Admiral Kaleem Shaukat gave an overview of the 41-week long curriculum of studies. He further detailed a summary of various ongoing projects and those already completed by Pakistan Navy War College.

A total of 78 officers, including 55 from Pakistan Navy, two each from Pakistan Army and Pakistan Air Force and 19 officers from allied navies of Azerbaijan, Bangladesh, China, Indonesia, Japan, Libya, Malaysia, Nigeria, Saudi Arabia, Sri-Lanka and United Arab Emirates joined the ranks of the alumni of the Pakistan Navy War College.


----------



## Mugwop

Anyone from the navy here?


----------



## Nishan_101

Wikipedia is suggesting that PN is looking in to 2 more F-22P to replace all of the 6 Type-21 Frigates from PN. But I think that PN is looking in to a newer version of it which might be more heavier like of 3500 tons F-22P Block-IIs and it will surely be produced in greater numbers like 6-7 in order to replace and scrap the older frigates we have...


----------



## fatman17

Sunday, June 30, 2013 


*137 Naval officers including 16 int&#8217;l midshipmen pass out*

Staff Report 

KARACHI: A total of 137 Naval officers graduated on Saturday at an impressive ceremony held at Pakistan Naval Academy.

Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Asif Sandila, was the chief guest on the occasion. The graduating class comprised 104 midshipmen including 16 midshipmen from allied countries, and 33 Short Service Commission officers including 10 female officers.

Addressing the ceremony, Admiral Sandila said that today as a nation we are cautiously navigating through myriad of challenges and Pakistan Navy is no exception to it. He said that we have to be mindful of the growing maritime capability in our region.

We have to be geared up and ever ready to counter piracy, terrorism and extremism within our maritime boundary for maintenance of global peace on the high seas.

Most importantly, he continued, we must guard against the internal threat, which perhaps is the most challenging. Admiral Sandila reaffirmed that we would not let a weakness creep in our resolve to defend our motherland. He was of the view that art and science of warfare are easily taught and learnt but donning the mantle of leadership is not a classroom subject.

&#8220;There may be born leaders, but there is none amongst you who lacks the essential makeup of a leader. The inherent prerequisite of your brand of leadership mandates that those who follow you need to trust you to the extent of putting their lives at risk. Your calling is leading from the front and this implies wearing an invisible badge of honour that is all too visible to your followers through the prism of your confidence, calmness and competence,&#8221; he added.

The chief guest urged the passing out officers to keep abreast of the emerging technologies, new-age weapons and concepts of technology driven warfare. He also extended his felicitations to the officers and their parents.

Earlier in his welcome address, Commandant Pakistan Naval Academy apprised the audience of salient features of training the officers had gone through. He added that young cadets of brotherly countries of Bahrain, Saudi Arabia, Maldives, Nigeria, Palestine, Sudan and Yemen are also being trained at Pakistan Naval Academy.

Later, the chief guest awarded prizes to the cadets who displayed outstanding performances and earned distinctions.

Commandant gold medal was awarded to cadet Ayesha Bint-e-Rafique, whereas cadet Roheel Shahzad received the Chairman Joint Chief of Staff Committee gold medal. For the best overall performance, Midshipmen Muhammad Sayyaf Pasha was presented the coveted Sword of Honour. PNA Dirk was accorded to midshipmen Hassan Noor. Allied cadet Ahmed Nazwan grabbed CNS Gold Medal. Fox&#8217;l squadron received proficiency banner for its overall best performance. The ceremony was attended by a large number of senior naval officers, ambassadors, officers from sister services, civil dignitaries and parents and relatives of the passing out officers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan marine expansion linked to air defence*:

Last posted:
2006-02-23


The Pakistan Navy is expanding its contingent of marines, with the established regiment-plus strength of around 1,500 perhaps rising to become a brigade-level formation. 

The marines are focused on two main missions: ground-based air defence covering naval shore facilities; and security along the Indus delta creeks. There is also a commando group charged with special operations. 

The marines saw their capabilities enhanced with the acquisition of four hovercrafts from the UK and several assault boats, both delivered last year. Details are unclear as neither has been announced, but the assault boats are known to be fitted with a machine gun and can carry 12 fully armed troops. 

The planned expansion is rooted in new responsibilities arising in air defence with the continuing development of Jinnah Naval Base at Ormara and the civilian port at Gwadar. 

Pakistan's air defence is centralized through the Air Defence Committee and this body is currently considering future development. &#8220;This will be decided centrally. Then responsibilities will be dished out and other aspects concerning weapons and sensors will be considered," said Admiral M Afzal Tahir, Pakistan's chief of naval staff. 

Adm Tahir further noted that force expansion has already been launched with the induction of additional personnel and the marines are expected to reach full operational strength in about two years. 

JDW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*PN, Royal Saudi Naval Force to hold 11-day joint exercise;*



Online Sunday, 13 Jan 2013



Karachi - Pakistan Navy (PN) and Royal Saudi Naval Forces (RNSF) will conduct a joint exercise Naseem-Al-Bahr &#8211; X, which is scheduled to take place between January 12 to 22 off Makran coast. This was said by Commander Pakistan Fleet Rear Admiral M Zakaullah in a press briefing here on Saturday. He said that it was also a milestone in the history of PN in which the complete exercise would be conducted from Jinnah Naval Base, Ormara. Naseem Al Bahr series of exercises was indeed a concerted effort from Pakistan and Saudi Arabia to promote maritime security awareness for collaborative maritime security in the region.

He told the journalists that the aim of the exercise was to foster friendship, develop common understanding and increase interoperability with RSNF in the domains of traditional as well as non-traditional warfare in order to maintain peace and stability for the larger good of the region. In the traditional warfare domain, the objective was to share and refine tactics, techniques and doctrines through jointly undertaking anti-surface, anti-submarine and anti-air operations with RSNF units. In the non-traditional domain, the exercise would mainly focus to improve inter-operability and tactical proficiency in the execution of combined maritime security operations against asymmetric threats like piracy, counter terrorism and defence of port infrastructure to mention a few.

Four RSNF ships which included frigate (HMS MAKKAH) embarked with Dauphin helicopter, a guided missile equipped patrol craft (HMS TABUK), Mine Counter Measures Vessel (HMS SHAQRA) and a tanker (HMS BORAIDA) to participate in this exercise. In addition, one platoon of RSNF Marines and one Special Operations Force team along with Explosive Ordnance Disposal elements had also arrived in Pakistan for various exercises. Three PN destroyers/ frigates, missile boats, mine hunters, submarine, PN Long Range Maritime Patrol Aircraft, Helicopters, elements of Pak Marines, Special Services Group (Navy) and PAF fighters were representing Pakistan in this exercise.

PN had regularly conducted bilateral and multilateral exercises with regional and extra regional navies to improve its interoperability with international navies. These exercises were a clear manifestation of Pakistan&#8217;s commitment towards maintaining peace and stability in the region. Naseem-Al-Bahr was one such bilateral maritime exercise. Pakistan and the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia had not only enjoyed deep-rooted fraternal ties, but had also shared historic maritime traditions. 

Naseem-Al-Bahar was a biennial exercise, which was evolved as manifestation of the unique Pak-Saudi interpersonal relationship and mutual resolve to enhance bilateral cooperation in facing the common challenges. Participation of RSNF ships in this exercise would further strengthen existing bilateral relations between the two brotherly navies. 

After arrival of RSNF ships, the exercise would progress through phased activities in harbour and at sea for gradual improvement and coordination in all professional realms. The exercise would culminate with Live Weapons Firing by RSNF and PN units. The activities in harbour include professional seminars on information security, counter piracy, mine counter measures and host of other events which would provide opportunity to share experiences and knowledge. Sea phase of the exercise was planned between January 13 to 20, in which RSNF and PN units would operate together and would exercise all facets of modern warfare.

In order to draw pertinent lessons based on exercise interactions, detailed analysis of all phases of exercise would be conducted jointly by the PN and RSNF sea training teams on January 20-21. It would be followed by debrief of the exercise on January 22. 

The good thing about Naseem-Al-Bahr series exercise was that each series was refined and improved based on lessons learnt from previous editions.

Saturday, June 08, 2013 


*Transfer of commands in Pakistan Navy*


KARACHI: Two change-of-command ceremonies for Pakistan Navy (PN) Coastal Command and Logistics Command were held at PNS Qasim and PN Dockyard respectively, here on Friday. Rear Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi assumed the Logistics Command of PN and Rear Admiral Syed Arifullah Hussaini has taken over PN Coastal Command. In capacity of Commander Logistics, Abbasi would be in charge of logistic support to all PN units, ships and establishments. He would be in command of the entire PN stores and depots and would also head all logistic support/construction units, and repair/maintenance facilities of PN. Hussaini as Commander Coast is now in charge of all units and establishments of PN along the coastal belt and creek areas. staff report


----------



## fatman17

*PN agrees to vacate land at Gwadar Port*

STAFF REPORT


KARACHI - In a major breakthrough, the Pakistan Navy has agreed to vacate hundreds of acres of land at Gwadar Port to be used for the development of backup area, an old stumbling block in complete operationality of the country&#8217;s deepest seaport.
Also, Pakistan and Sri Lanka are inching towards a bilateral agreement envisaging cooperation in the shipping industry. Under the agreement, the Sir Lankan side would be chartering Pakistan&#8217;s fleet, comprising seven bulk cargo vessels and three oil tankers, for shipping its goods worldwide.

Further, the Ports and Shipping Ministry has decided to upgrade the Pakistan Maritime Academy (PMA) as a university.
&#8220;Negotiations with navy are underway. They have agreed to vacate and hand over the required land to Gwadar Port Authority. We would soon bring it in a written shape,&#8221; he was briefing reporters here at a local hotel Saturday.

Over 500 acres of land at Gwadar is under the occupation of Pakistan Navy and Coast Guards to be used for strategic purpose. This occupation, till date, has kept the past federal governments from building a backup area, essential to make the deep-sea port fully operational.

Flanked by Sri Lankan High Commissioner Air Chief Marshal (r) Jayalath Weerakkody and PML-N leaders Nihal Hashmi, MPA Humayun Khan and others, the federal minister said he would soon lead a delegation to China for renegotiating certain clauses of the Concession Agreement with the new operators of Gwadar Port.

The Chinese would be asked to undertake the marketing job to bring business to the port, the minister explained. &#8220;The port would be marketed in the neighboring countries which would be invited to Gwadar,&#8221; the federal minister said.

He said Chinese were greatly interested in Gwadar Port through which they would be bringing home a strategic pipeline from Iran. Also, he said the Chinese had a plan to build at the port oil refineries.

Kamran said the government had allocated in the new budget Rs 31 billion for constructing Gwadar-Kashgar road network to provide the port with the long-awaited hinterland connectivity. Also sanctioned, he said, were Rs 1 billion for undertaking maintenance dredging at Gwadar port which was lacking the same for last three years.

Also, Kamran said the Ambassador of Holland accompanied him in a recent visit to Gwadar where seeing the fish harbor had expressed his desire to enhance mutual cooperation in the fishing sector.

He said the Dutch envoy too had offered Pakistan fiber boats at a rate cheaper than market.

Kamran also declared to have formed a core committee to revive the once leading but now dead shipbuilding industry in Pakistan.
The federal minister said in a meeting at PNSC Sri Lankan High Commissioner Air Chief Marshal (Retd) Jayalath Weerakkody had expressed a keen interest to enhance bilateral cooperation in shipping sector. &#8220;They would give us business by hiring our vessels for cargo shipment,&#8221; he said.

On the occasion, the Sri Lankan High Commissioner told reporters that given the huge potential available in the shipping sector initial-level talks for looking for ways to enhance mutual cooperation were being held.

The minister told a questioner that Interior Minister Chawdhry Nisar Ali Khan would soon be visiting violence-hit Karachi to meet the Sindh governor and CM in line with the improvement in law and order situation.

He said laws about terrorism existed and were to be enforced by the provincial governments. The federal government, however, was ready to help the provinces in areas like &#8220;intelligence sharing&#8221; etc.

He said the federal government was working on a new policy to deal with the menace of terrorism which has plagued the country.

Also allow Chinese navy to park their aircraft carrier at Gwadar Port and let them take care of the that waters! It an opportunity with no added cost and besides that China would be more than happy to do so! Report.


----------



## fatman17

*Perry Class FFG available in 2014 for transfer to allied navies*.


2. The projected FY14 ship inactivation schedule for inactivating 
U.S. naval ships is promulgated as follows to facilitate fleet 
planning efforts to conduct an inactivation availability:

Ship Name Inactivation Post Decom Status
USS FORD (FFG 54) 31 Oct 2013 See Note 1
USS THACH (FFG 43) 15 Nov 2013 See Note 1
USS NICHOLAS (FFG 47) 17 Mar 2014 See Note 1
USS ROBERT G BRADLEY (FFG 49) 28 Mar 2014 See Note 1
USNS OBSERVATION ISLAND (T-AGM 23)01 Apr 2014 See Note 2
USS DE WERT (FFG 45) 04 Apr 2014 See Note 1
USS RENTZ (FFG 46) 23 May 2014 See Note 1
USS AVENGER (MCM 1) 30 Aug 2014 See Note 3 
USS HALYBURTON (FFG 40) 08 Sep 2014 See Note 1
USS DALLAS (SSN 700) 26 Sep 2014 See Note 4
USNS BRIDGE (T-AOE 10) 30 Sep 2014 See Note 5
USS DENVER (LPD 9) 30 Sep 2014 See Note 5

will PN get lucky in 2014?


----------



## fatman17

MILITARY-INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX: Defense Dept. Contracts for July 12, 2013 
Friday, July 12, 2013 - 17:16 
Defense Logistics Agency


QinetiQ North America, Waltham, Mass., is being awarded a $7,772,646 firm-fixed-price contract for the procurement of *Talon IV vehicles, spares and training*. This contract will support Foreign Military Sales (FMS) to Pakistan (100 percent). The Talon IV robot provides the military's explosive ordnance disposal technicians with a man transportable capability to remotely perform reconnaissance. Work will be performed in Waltham, Mass. (99 percent), and Pakistan (1 percent) and is expected to be completed by December 2013. FMS funding in the amount of $7,772,646 will be obligated at the time of award, and funds will not expire at the end of the current fiscal year. This contract was synopsized via Federal Business Opportunities as a sole source procurement authorized under 10 U.S.C. 2304(c)(1) -- only one responsible source will satisfy the needs of the agency. The Naval Surface Warfare Center Indian Head Explosive

Ordnance Disposal Technology Division, Indian Head, Md., is the contracting activity (N00174-13-C-0018).


----------



## araz

fatman17 said:


> *Perry Class FFG available in 2014 for transfer to allied navies*.
> 
> 
> 2. The projected FY14 ship inactivation schedule for inactivating
> U.S. naval ships is promulgated as follows to facilitate fleet
> planning efforts to conduct an inactivation availability:
> 
> Ship Name Inactivation Post Decom Status
> USS FORD (FFG 54) 31 Oct 2013 See Note 1
> USS THACH (FFG 43) 15 Nov 2013 See Note 1
> USS NICHOLAS (FFG 47) 17 Mar 2014 See Note 1
> USS ROBERT G BRADLEY (FFG 49) 28 Mar 2014 See Note 1
> USNS OBSERVATION ISLAND (T-AGM 23)01 Apr 2014 See Note 2
> USS DE WERT (FFG 45) 04 Apr 2014 See Note 1
> USS RENTZ (FFG 46) 23 May 2014 See Note 1
> USS AVENGER (MCM 1) 30 Aug 2014 See Note 3
> USS HALYBURTON (FFG 40) 08 Sep 2014 See Note 1
> USS DALLAS (SSN 700) 26 Sep 2014 See Note 4
> USNS BRIDGE (T-AOE 10) 30 Sep 2014 See Note 5
> USS DENVER (LPD 9) 30 Sep 2014 See Note 5
> 
> will PN get lucky in 2014?



What do your sources say. If I remember we were due to get 2 in2014,but will it happen?.
Araz


----------



## araz

fatman17 said:


> *Perry Class FFG available in 2014 for transfer to allied navies*.
> 
> 
> 2. The projected FY14 ship inactivation schedule for inactivating
> U.S. naval ships is promulgated as follows to facilitate fleet
> planning efforts to conduct an inactivation availability:
> 
> Ship Name Inactivation Post Decom Status
> USS FORD (FFG 54) 31 Oct 2013 See Note 1
> USS THACH (FFG 43) 15 Nov 2013 See Note 1
> USS NICHOLAS (FFG 47) 17 Mar 2014 See Note 1
> USS ROBERT G BRADLEY (FFG 49) 28 Mar 2014 See Note 1
> USNS OBSERVATION ISLAND (T-AGM 23)01 Apr 2014 See Note 2
> USS DE WERT (FFG 45) 04 Apr 2014 See Note 1
> USS RENTZ (FFG 46) 23 May 2014 See Note 1
> USS AVENGER (MCM 1) 30 Aug 2014 See Note 3
> USS HALYBURTON (FFG 40) 08 Sep 2014 See Note 1
> USS DALLAS (SSN 700) 26 Sep 2014 See Note 4
> USNS BRIDGE (T-AOE 10) 30 Sep 2014 See Note 5
> USS DENVER (LPD 9) 30 Sep 2014 See Note 5
> 
> will PN get lucky in 2014?



What do your sources say. If I remember we were due to get 2 in2014,but will it happen?.
Araz


----------



## Nishan_101

fatman17 said:


> *Perry Class FFG available in 2014 for transfer to allied navies*.
> 
> 
> 2. The projected FY14 ship inactivation schedule for inactivating
> U.S. naval ships is promulgated as follows to facilitate fleet
> planning efforts to conduct an inactivation availability:
> 
> Ship Name Inactivation Post Decom Status
> USS FORD (FFG 54) 31 Oct 2013 See Note 1
> USS THACH (FFG 43) 15 Nov 2013 See Note 1
> USS NICHOLAS (FFG 47) 17 Mar 2014 See Note 1
> USS ROBERT G BRADLEY (FFG 49) 28 Mar 2014 See Note 1
> USNS OBSERVATION ISLAND (T-AGM 23)01 Apr 2014 See Note 2
> USS DE WERT (FFG 45) 04 Apr 2014 See Note 1
> USS RENTZ (FFG 46) 23 May 2014 See Note 1
> USS AVENGER (MCM 1) 30 Aug 2014 See Note 3
> USS HALYBURTON (FFG 40) 08 Sep 2014 See Note 1
> USS DALLAS (SSN 700) 26 Sep 2014 See Note 4
> USNS BRIDGE (T-AOE 10) 30 Sep 2014 See Note 5
> USS DENVER (LPD 9) 30 Sep 2014 See Note 5
> 
> will PN get lucky in 2014?



I think if PN got lucky then US might take away the single Frigate or they might give PN 6 more....

But the main question is that How much upgrade they gave to this????


----------



## zeeshanaayan07

Woow great discussion


----------



## fatman17

Thursday, August 01, 2013 


*Naval chief visits &#8216;Peace Ark&#8217;*


KARACHI: The Chinese Navy hospital ship &#8216;Peace Ark&#8217; has started providing medical services to the Pakistani patients. More than 800 patients have been treated by medical teams of &#8216;Peace Ark&#8217;, in which around 500 patients were treated onboard. Almost 300 cases of surgical, orthopaedic, dental and gynaecology problems were reported at the medical camp established at PNS Shifa. Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Mohammad Asif Sandila also visited &#8216;Peace Ark&#8217; along with other dignitaries. Upon his arrival onboard, the naval chief was received by the mission commander Shen Hao and the commanding officer of the ship. The naval chief visited different departments of the hospital and was also briefed on &#8216;Mission Harmony&#8217;. pr


----------



## ziaulislam

Perry Class FFG
it all depends upon politcs by PML N
it seems so far they have kept USA quiet happy..


----------



## fatman17

Friday, August 09, 2013 



*Sindh&#8217;s fishermen brave poverty, misery and Indian navy*

By Amar Guriro 


KARACHI: The neighbourhood comprises some straw and mud huts circling a huge courtyard without any boundary wall, with a common hand pump installed in the centre, which pumps saline ground water.

This is Goth Chhachh Jahan Khan, a historical fishing hamlet located in the magnificent delta of the past that now faces extinction, the Indus Delta of River Indus - the lifeline of Pakistan.

The village lacks even basic facilities including school, government dispensary and proper sewerage system. Surprisingly, majority of the village&#8217;s populations is of women and children, as most of the male members are in the jails of neighbouring country, India.

Stuck in poverty, for these people, the meaning of their dreams is only to get bread and clothes, for which they have fishing as the only option. Despite being attached with fishing, which contributes a major portion in the Gross Domestic Product (GDP), they are never considered for basic rights.

Fresh water doesn&#8217;t reach the end of the river, due to which the delta is dying, and reduces the fish catch. Besides climate change, over fishing and increasing marine pollution has reduced the fish catch drastically, forcing the marine animals to shift to deep seas.

While chasing the catch, usually these fishermen go into deep sea, for which they need powerful motorboats and also have to spend huge amounts on fuel. Sometimes they even get near to the borders while fishing and are arrested by Indian Navy. 

Just in the last month Indian Navy arrested around 11 fishermen, including one teenager, when they were sailing into what they call the enemy waters. 

Among these captives was Muhammad Mallah, whose wife Hajiyani Mallah delivered a baby girl a couple of days ago. &#8220;He [her husband] was not ready to go for fishing, but then he thought that without fishing how will he arrange bread for the family, so he left,&#8221; she said. 

&#8220;My husband was also worried about the expenditure on the delivery of the newborn. It seems I have become a widow due to his arrest. Nobody cares, as almost every woman in the village is going through the same conditions,&#8221; said Hajiyani.

Each resident of this poverty-haunted village has a story. Around 45 fishermen of the village have already been arrested and sent to different jails in India. 

Soan Bai is one of the ill-fated fisherwomen in the village. Her three sons including teenage Suleman were arrested along with her two sons-in-law. 

Gul Hassan, who was born to a fisherman and was supposedly destined to be a fisherman himself, quit fishing. Now he works as a factory worker. He was arrested when he was only 13 and was released from an Indian jail after 14 months of imprisonment.

&#8220;For two months, they [Indian personnel] were beating us. Law enforcement agency officers were interrogating and were asking us why we came there [to India] and either we are terrorists or we have some weapons,&#8221; Hassan recalled his worst experience. 

Navies of both nuclear rival countries have been arresting fishermen for many decades. After Mumbai attacks, the speed has increased on both sides. India often expresses its doubts that terrorists travel through sea. Fisherman Majeed Motani says that armed forces of both countries try to balance the score of the arrested fishermen.

&#8220;When Indian navy arrested 66 fishermen including me, I asked them why they have arrested me. They replied that last day Pakistani maritime security agency seized 6 Indian boats and arrested Indian fishermen, so we have to seize the same number of Pakistani boats for which we can raid anywhere,&#8221; said Motani.

To resolve such conflicts, United Nations has given some guidelines in its Convention on the Law of the Sea or UNCLOS and to implement UNCLOS fishermen organisations are struggling for many years.

&#8220;While fishing, if a fishermen crosses borders, he can neither be arrested nor jailed. He can be issued a warning and/or a fine can be imposed. Fishermen are not be jailed for half their lives,&#8221; said Muhammad Ali Shah, Chairman Pakistan Fisher Folk Forum (PFF), an organisation which is struggling for fishermen in Sindh.

Most of these fishermen are being arrested from controversial Sir Creek, one of the 17 creeks of Indian Delta. Both countries [India and Pakistan] claim ownership of the territory, even United Nations is not able to resolve the matter. 

Whenever, ongoing tussle between both rivals soften, fishermen benefit. As a part of measures of confidence building, both release fishermen from their jails. 

&#8220;Those fishermen, who have completed their imprisonment, must be released immediately. We always release Indian fishermen as a goodwill gesture and expect the same from the other side,&#8221; said Pakistan Foreign Office Spokesman Aizaz Ahmed Chaudhary. According to Pakistan Foreign Office, Pakistan is planning to release 73 fishermen in near future. Hajiyani is looking forward for Indian government to release her husband as a goodwill gesture by India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

I am looking for a picture where PNS Nasr is replenishing two F22P frigates simultaneously I think it was during this years Aman 13, anyone have a picture of this I'm sure I seen it at the time somewhere but I can't find it?


----------



## fatman17

Friday, August 16, 2013 



*Pakistan Navy strengthens their air fleet*


KARACHI: Pakistan Navy (PN) inducted two ATR-72 aircrafts in its fleet to enhance its operational flexibility and reach, a ceremony was held to at PNS Mehran with Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Mohammad Asif Sandila as chief guest. Speaking at the occasion, Sandila said that at sea we are entrusted with the added responsibilities of countering terrorism including drugs, arms and human smuggling, which has led to more focused maritime security operations. According to details provided by PN official handout, ATRs are modern and widely operated turboprop platforms equipped with state of the art Traffic Collision Avoidance System (TCAS) installed. Average ground speed of the aircraft is 250 knots with an endurance of about six hours, the document further said. Veteran Naval Aviators, Pakistan Navy Flag Officers and civilian and military dignitaries attended 
the ceremony. staff report


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Friday, August 16, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> *Pakistan Navy strengthens their air fleet*
> 
> 
> KARACHI: Pakistan Navy (PN) inducted two ATR-72 aircrafts in its fleet to enhance its operational flexibility and reach, a ceremony was held to at PNS Mehran with Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Mohammad Asif Sandila as chief guest. Speaking at the occasion, Sandila said that at sea we are entrusted with the added responsibilities of countering terrorism including drugs, arms and human smuggling, which has led to more focused maritime security operations. According to details provided by PN official handout, ATRs are modern and widely operated turboprop platforms equipped with state of the art Traffic Collision Avoidance System (TCAS) installed. Average ground speed of the aircraft is 250 knots with an endurance of about six hours, the document further said. Veteran Naval Aviators, Pakistan Navy Flag Officers and civilian and military dignitaries attended
> the ceremony. staff report




Navy gets two ATR-72 aircrafts 

August 16, 2013 Our Staff Reporter 


For news details visit : Navy gets two ATR-72 aircrafts


*Navy gets two ATR-72 aircrafts* 


KARACHI - Pakistan Navy has inducted two state-of-the-art ATR-72 aircrafts in its fleet to augment effectiveness and enhance its operational flexibility and reach. 

The induction ceremony was held at PNS MEHRAN on Thursday. Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Asif Sandila was the chief guest on the occasion. 

ATRs are modern and widely operated turboprop platforms equipped with modern Traffic Collision Avoidance System, Auto pilot, semi glass cockpit instrumentation and high efficiency 6 bladed propellers. Average ground speed of the aircraft is 250 knots with an endurance of about 6 hours. The induction of these aircrafts, being considered as a giant leap forward in accelerating the capabilities of PN Arm, will provide a low cost solution to Maritime Operations at sea. 

Sandila said, &#8220;At sea, we are entrusted with the added responsibilities of countering terrorism, including drugs, arms and human smuggling which have led to more focused maritime security operations. These clear and present dangers demand a timely response and an enhancement in capabilities in order to match the changing maritime paradigm. Air arm is being transformed to remain at par with continuous changing threats. Integration of Pakistan Upgrade Programme, modified P3Cs and Z9 Anti Surface warfare helicopters in fleet operations, addition of new warfare dimension of unmanned aerial vehicles as an established UAV Squadron and now the induction of ATR-72 are the steps towards the attachment of national objectives and international obligations. 

Veteran Naval aviators, Pakistan Navy flag officers and civilian and military dignitaries attended the ceremony.


----------



## Nishan_101

fatman17 said:


> Navy gets two ATR-72 aircrafts
> 
> August 16, 2013 Our Staff Reporter
> 
> 
> For news details visit : Navy gets two ATR-72 aircrafts
> 
> 
> *Navy gets two ATR-72 aircrafts*
> 
> 
> KARACHI - Pakistan Navy has inducted two state-of-the-art ATR-72 aircrafts in its fleet to augment effectiveness and enhance its operational flexibility and reach.
> 
> The induction ceremony was held at PNS MEHRAN on Thursday. Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Asif Sandila was the chief guest on the occasion.
> 
> ATRs are modern and widely operated turboprop platforms equipped with modern Traffic Collision Avoidance System, Auto pilot, semi glass cockpit instrumentation and high efficiency 6 bladed propellers. Average ground speed of the aircraft is 250 knots with an endurance of about 6 hours. The induction of these aircrafts, being considered as a giant leap forward in accelerating the capabilities of PN Arm, will provide a low cost solution to Maritime Operations at sea.
> 
> Sandila said, At sea, we are entrusted with the added responsibilities of countering terrorism, including drugs, arms and human smuggling which have led to more focused maritime security operations. These clear and present dangers demand a timely response and an enhancement in capabilities in order to match the changing maritime paradigm. Air arm is being transformed to remain at par with continuous changing threats. Integration of Pakistan Upgrade Programme, modified P3Cs and Z9 Anti Surface warfare helicopters in fleet operations, addition of new warfare dimension of unmanned aerial vehicles as an established UAV Squadron and now the induction of ATR-72 are the steps towards the attachment of national objectives and international obligations.
> 
> Veteran Naval aviators, Pakistan Navy flag officers and civilian and military dignitaries attended the ceremony.



Are these fitted with MPA suite and also can they be able to carry weapons under fuselage and under wings???

Although we need to pay more attention towards these platforms and also GoP should have arranged money as well:
11 ATR-72s
11 ATR-42s

and no other MPA in fleet.


----------



## nomi007

fatman17 said:


> *Perry Class FFG available in 2014 for transfer to allied navies*.
> 
> 
> 2. The projected FY14 ship inactivation schedule for inactivating
> U.S. naval ships is promulgated as follows to facilitate fleet
> planning efforts to conduct an inactivation availability:
> 
> Ship Name Inactivation Post Decom Status
> USS FORD (FFG 54) 31 Oct 2013 See Note 1
> USS THACH (FFG 43) 15 Nov 2013 See Note 1
> USS NICHOLAS (FFG 47) 17 Mar 2014 See Note 1
> USS ROBERT G BRADLEY (FFG 49) 28 Mar 2014 See Note 1
> USNS OBSERVATION ISLAND (T-AGM 23)01 Apr 2014 See Note 2
> USS DE WERT (FFG 45) 04 Apr 2014 See Note 1
> USS RENTZ (FFG 46) 23 May 2014 See Note 1
> USS AVENGER (MCM 1) 30 Aug 2014 See Note 3
> USS HALYBURTON (FFG 40) 08 Sep 2014 See Note 1
> USS DALLAS (SSN 700) 26 Sep 2014 See Note 4
> USNS BRIDGE (T-AOE 10) 30 Sep 2014 See Note 5
> USS DENVER (LPD 9) 30 Sep 2014 See Note 5
> 
> will PN get lucky in 2014?



USS Halyburton (FFG-40)
USS Rentz (FFG-46)
USS De Wert (FFG-45)
USS Robert G. Bradley (FFG-49)
USS Nicholas (FFG-47)
USS Thach (FFG-43)
USS Ford (FFG-54)
oph Active in (US Navy) are 13
next Pm nawaz sharif is going to USA 
hope he will talk with obama for more ophs


----------



## Zarvan

Our Economy is in bad conditions other wise our Navy should have the exact size which Turkish Navy has these days they their size is the exact size which Pakistan Navy should have we need to get that number of Frigates Corvettes Missile Boats and Submarines @Aeronaut @araz @Imran Khan @nuclearpak @Oscar @Nishan_101 @Major Sam
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_active_Turkish_Navy_ships @Antibody @mafiya @fatman17


----------



## Black Eagle 90

nomi007 said:


> USS Halyburton (FFG-40)
> USS Rentz (FFG-46)
> USS De Wert (FFG-45)
> USS Robert G. Bradley (FFG-49)
> USS Nicholas (FFG-47)
> USS Thach (FFG-43)
> USS Ford (FFG-54)
> oph Active in (US Navy) are 13
> next Pm nawaz sharif is going to USA
> hope he will talk with obama for more ophs



I hope that we will talk about training our Military for free and also the supply of spares for our F-16s and other USA made equipment on cheap and easy basis.

Also he can demand Scholarships for Ph.Ds in all the fields of sciences given to Pakistanis every year.


----------



## nomi007

Black Eagle 90 said:


> I hope that we will talk about training our Military for free and also the supply of spares for our F-16s and other USA made equipment on cheap and easy basis.
> 
> Also he can demand Scholarships for Ph.Ds in all the fields of sciences given to Pakistanis every year.


if people will be literate than who will vote them


----------



## Black Eagle 90

nomi007 said:


> if people will be literate than who will vote them



Everyone will vote then.


----------



## fatman17

Tuesday, August 20, 2013 


*Vice Admiral Zakaullah made vice chief of naval staff*


ISLAMABAD: Vice Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah was appointed as the vice chief of naval staff on Monday.

According to a press release issued by the Naval Headquarters, the vice admiral was commissioned in the Operations Branch of the Pakistan Navy in June 1978. He is a recipient of the Sword of Honour.

On his graduation, he was awarded the Chief of the Naval Staff Gold Medal. He is a graduate of the Royal Naval Staff College (UK) and the National Defence University Islamabad.

He holds MA (Defence Studies) degree from the London University and MSc (War Studies) degree from the Quaid-e-Azam University. 

He has had the privilege of commanding the Destroyer PNS Tippu Sultan, Pakistan Naval Academy and the 25th Destroyer Squadron. app


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> Tuesday, August 20, 2013
> 
> 
> *Vice Admiral Zakaullah made vice chief of naval staff*
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Vice Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah was appointed as the vice chief of naval staff on Monday.
> 
> According to a press release issued by the Naval Headquarters, the vice admiral was commissioned in the Operations Branch of the Pakistan Navy in June 1978. He is a recipient of the Sword of Honour.
> 
> On his graduation, he was awarded the Chief of the Naval Staff Gold Medal. He is a graduate of the Royal Naval Staff College (UK) and the National Defence University Islamabad.
> 
> He holds MA (Defence Studies) degree from the London University and MSc (War Studies) degree from the Quaid-e-Azam University.
> 
> He has had the privilege of commanding the Destroyer PNS Tippu Sultan, Pakistan Naval Academy and the 25th Destroyer Squadron. app



Sir we know we have economy problems but still has Pakistan Navy some plans for future I mean How many Frigates in total they want to have by 2025 and Submarines @Aeronaut @Oscar @nuclearpak


----------



## fatman17

Zarvan said:


> Sir we know we have economy problems but still has Pakistan Navy some plans for future I mean How many Frigates in total they want to have by 2025 and Submarines @Aeronaut @Oscar @nuclearpak



1. the original plan was to replace the four type-21's with 4 Perry class FFG's. 1 received - other 3 difficult.
2. so according to media reports PN trying to buy 3-4 type-42's from UK. naval sources say they are not aware of any such plan.
3. 4 type-22 acquired - plans for further updated type-22's from china if 1 and 2 dont materialise.
4. FFG budget is 8-10 surface combatants (FFG).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> 1. the original plan was to replace the four type-21's with 4 Perry class FFG's. 1 received - other 3 difficult.
> 2. so according to media reports PN trying to buy 3-4 type-42's from UK. naval sources say they are not aware of any such plan.
> 3. 4 type-22 acquired - plans for further updated type-22's from china if 1 and 2 dont materialise.
> 4. FFG budget is 8-10 surface combatants (FFG).



You mean to say we would only 10 to 12 Frigates by 2025


----------



## Gessler

I would say...

Surface:

2 x Type-054A Jiangkai-II FFGs
6 x F-22P Zulfiqar FFGs
1 x Oliver Perry Hazard FFG

6 x Azmat FACs
10 x Type-022 Hobei FACs

Underwater -

4 x (or 6 x) Qing SSK (with Babur SLCM)
4 x Agosta-90B SSK
2 x Agosta-70 SSK

That would be the ideal fleet - not too small, but not too big either so maintenance can be effectively
managed.


----------



## Nishan_101

Gessler said:


> I would say...
> 
> Surface:
> 
> 2 x Type-054A Jiangkai-II FFGs
> 6 x F-22P Zulfiqar FFGs
> 1 x Oliver Perry Hazard FFG
> 
> 6 x Azmat FACs
> 10 x Type-022 Hobei FACs
> 
> Underwater -
> 
> 4 x (or 6 x) Qing SSK (with Babur SLCM)
> 4 x Agosta-90B SSK
> 2 x Agosta-70 SSK
> 
> That would be the ideal fleet - not too small, but not too big either so maintenance can be effectively
> managed.



No you are not right!

It would be like this:
15+ F-22P of different blocks
11+ Corvettes based on F-22P design or improved
16+ FAC Azmat Class ones only

2 Agosta-70s
6-8 Agosta-90Bs

Some JV with Germany... for more submarines.


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> 1. the original plan was to replace the four type-21's with 4 Perry class FFG's. 1 received - other 3 difficult.
> 2. so according to media reports PN trying to buy 3-4 type-42's from UK. naval sources say they are not aware of any such plan.
> 3. 4 type-22 acquired - plans for further updated type-22's from china if 1 and 2 dont materialise.
> 4. FFG budget is 8-10 surface combatants (FFG).






TYPE 42 DESTROYER (NO LONGER IN SERVICE)

The ships of this class are armed with the ageing Sea Dart medium-range air defence missile system, which also has a limited anti-ship capability. In addition they have a useful gun armament. 

They have been good work horses of the fleet for many years and are equipped with the latest communication and sensor equipment. 

They also carry the high-speed multi-purpose Lynx helicopter armed with anti-submarine weapons and the Sea Skua anti-ship missile which is controlled by the Sea Spray search radar. 

In addition to their air defence role, the Type 42 Class vessels have an extensive general purpose capability as patrol vessels, capable of a wide range of maritime enforcement and humanitarian assistance operations.

All the Type 42 Destroyers were based at Portsmouth.

TYPE 42 DESTROYERS Specifications 

Max Speed 29 knots 
Range 4,000 nm at 18 knots 
Displacement 4,200 tons full load 
Beam 14.3 m Batch 1 & 2, 14.9 m Batch 3 
Draught 5.8 m 
Length 125 m 
Complement 253 (24 officers) 
Engines COGOG Type system with 2 x Rolls Royce Olympus TM3B gas turbines delivering 56,000 shp and 2 x Rolls Royce Tyne RM1A gas turbines delivering 8,500 shp to two shafts 

Armament 
Missiles SAM British Aerospace Sea Dart twin launcher, radar/semi-active radar guidance to 40 km, limited anti-ship capability 
Guns 1 x 4.5 in (25 rounds/min, range 22 km) 
2 or 4 x 20 mm (range 2 km) 
2 x 20 mm Phalanx Close-in Weapon Systems (range 1.5 km) 

Helicopter Lynx Mk8 (Missile and torpedo armed) 

NAME DATE COMMISSIONED 

HMS Exeter (D89) 1980 Batch 2 (Planned out of service 2009) 
HMS Southampton (D90) 1981 Batch 2 (Planned out of service 2009) 
HMS Nottingham (D91) 1982 Batch 2 (Planned out of service 2010) 
HMS Liverpool (D92) 1982 Batch 2 (Planned out of service 2012) 
HMS Manchester (D95) 1982 Batch 3 (Planned out of service 2011) 
HMS Gloucester (D96) 1985 Batch 3 (Planned out of service 2011) 
HMS Edinburgh (D97) 1985 Batch 3 (Planned out of service 2013) 
HMS York (D98) 1985 Batch 3 (Planned out of service 2012) 


Photo US Navy


PN is reportedly in negotiation to purchase 4 Type 42's from the UK.


----------



## Black Eagle 90

fatman17 said:


> TYPE 42 DESTROYER (NO LONGER IN SERVICE)
> 
> The ships of this class are armed with the ageing Sea Dart medium-range air defence missile system, which also has a limited anti-ship capability. In addition they have a useful gun armament.
> 
> They have been good work horses of the fleet for many years and are equipped with the latest communication and sensor equipment.
> 
> They also carry the high-speed multi-purpose Lynx helicopter armed with anti-submarine weapons and the Sea Skua anti-ship missile which is controlled by the Sea Spray search radar.
> 
> In addition to their air defence role, the Type 42 Class vessels have an extensive general purpose capability as patrol vessels, capable of a wide range of maritime enforcement and humanitarian assistance operations.
> 
> All the Type 42 Destroyers were based at Portsmouth.
> 
> TYPE 42 DESTROYERS Specifications
> 
> Max Speed 29 knots
> Range 4,000 nm at 18 knots
> Displacement 4,200 tons full load
> Beam 14.3 m Batch 1 & 2, 14.9 m Batch 3
> Draught 5.8 m
> Length 125 m
> Complement 253 (24 officers)
> Engines COGOG Type system with 2 x Rolls Royce Olympus TM3B gas turbines delivering 56,000 shp and 2 x Rolls Royce Tyne RM1A gas turbines delivering 8,500 shp to two shafts
> 
> Armament
> Missiles SAM British Aerospace Sea Dart twin launcher, radar/semi-active radar guidance to 40 km, limited anti-ship capability
> Guns 1 x 4.5 in (25 rounds/min, range 22 km)
> 2 or 4 x 20 mm (range 2 km)
> 2 x 20 mm Phalanx Close-in Weapon Systems (range 1.5 km)
> 
> Helicopter Lynx Mk8 (Missile and torpedo armed)
> 
> NAME DATE COMMISSIONED
> 
> HMS Exeter (D89) 1980 Batch 2 (Planned out of service 2009)
> HMS Southampton (D90) 1981 Batch 2 (Planned out of service 2009)
> HMS Nottingham (D91) 1982 Batch 2 (Planned out of service 2010)
> HMS Liverpool (D92) 1982 Batch 2 (Planned out of service 2012)
> HMS Manchester (D95) 1982 Batch 3 (Planned out of service 2011)
> HMS Gloucester (D96) 1985 Batch 3 (Planned out of service 2011)
> HMS Edinburgh (D97) 1985 Batch 3 (Planned out of service 2013)
> HMS York (D98) 1985 Batch 3 (Planned out of service 2012)
> 
> 
> Photo US Navy
> 
> 
> PN is reportedly in negotiation to purchase 4 Type 42's from the UK.



Rather Pakistan would be in negotiation with EU countries to send their trained men in scraping the maritime, aerospace and land equipment whther commercial or military.


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> TYPE 42 DESTROYER (NO LONGER IN SERVICE)
> 
> The ships of this class are armed with the ageing Sea Dart medium-range air defence missile system, which also has a limited anti-ship capability. In addition they have a useful gun armament.
> 
> They have been good work horses of the fleet for many years and are equipped with the latest communication and sensor equipment.
> 
> They also carry the high-speed multi-purpose Lynx helicopter armed with anti-submarine weapons and the Sea Skua anti-ship missile which is controlled by the Sea Spray search radar.
> 
> In addition to their air defence role, the Type 42 Class vessels have an extensive general purpose capability as patrol vessels, capable of a wide range of maritime enforcement and humanitarian assistance operations.
> 
> All the Type 42 Destroyers were based at Portsmouth.
> 
> TYPE 42 DESTROYERS Specifications
> 
> Max Speed 29 knots
> Range 4,000 nm at 18 knots
> Displacement 4,200 tons full load
> Beam 14.3 m Batch 1 & 2, 14.9 m Batch 3
> Draught 5.8 m
> Length 125 m
> Complement 253 (24 officers)
> Engines COGOG Type system with 2 x Rolls Royce Olympus TM3B gas turbines delivering 56,000 shp and 2 x Rolls Royce Tyne RM1A gas turbines delivering 8,500 shp to two shafts
> 
> Armament
> Missiles SAM British Aerospace Sea Dart twin launcher, radar/semi-active radar guidance to 40 km, limited anti-ship capability
> Guns 1 x 4.5 in (25 rounds/min, range 22 km)
> 2 or 4 x 20 mm (range 2 km)
> 2 x 20 mm Phalanx Close-in Weapon Systems (range 1.5 km)
> 
> Helicopter Lynx Mk8 (Missile and torpedo armed)
> 
> NAME DATE COMMISSIONED
> 
> HMS Exeter (D89) 1980 Batch 2 (Planned out of service 2009)
> HMS Southampton (D90) 1981 Batch 2 (Planned out of service 2009)
> HMS Nottingham (D91) 1982 Batch 2 (Planned out of service 2010)
> HMS Liverpool (D92) 1982 Batch 2 (Planned out of service 2012)
> HMS Manchester (D95) 1982 Batch 3 (Planned out of service 2011)
> HMS Gloucester (D96) 1985 Batch 3 (Planned out of service 2011)
> HMS Edinburgh (D97) 1985 Batch 3 (Planned out of service 2013)
> HMS York (D98) 1985 Batch 3 (Planned out of service 2012)
> 
> 
> Photo US Navy
> 
> 
> PN is reportedly in negotiation to purchase 4 Type 42's from the UK.



When on earth we would get them Man we are to slow we have to get them fast India by every passing day is increasing its Naval Power and we are loosing our capabilities we need to arrange money no matter from where that is arranged and get the weapons our size should be minimum to exactly what is the size of Turkish Navy these days


----------



## black_jack

fatman17 said:


> TYPE 42 DESTROYER (NO LONGER IN SERVICE)
> 
> The ships of this class are armed with the ageing Sea Dart medium-range air defence missile system, which also has a limited anti-ship capability. In addition they have a useful gun armament.
> 
> They have been good work horses of the fleet for many years and are equipped with the latest communication and sensor equipment.
> 
> They also carry the high-speed multi-purpose Lynx helicopter armed with anti-submarine weapons and the Sea Skua anti-ship missile which is controlled by the Sea Spray search radar.
> 
> In addition to their air defence role, the Type 42 Class vessels have an extensive general purpose capability as patrol vessels, capable of a wide range of maritime enforcement and humanitarian assistance operations.
> 
> All the Type 42 Destroyers were based at Portsmouth.
> 
> TYPE 42 DESTROYERS Specifications
> 
> Max Speed 29 knots
> Range 4,000 nm at 18 knots
> Displacement 4,200 tons full load
> Beam 14.3 m Batch 1 & 2, 14.9 m Batch 3
> Draught 5.8 m
> Length 125 m
> Complement 253 (24 officers)
> Engines COGOG Type system with 2 x Rolls Royce Olympus TM3B gas turbines delivering 56,000 shp and 2 x Rolls Royce Tyne RM1A gas turbines delivering 8,500 shp to two shafts
> 
> Armament
> Missiles SAM British Aerospace Sea Dart twin launcher, radar/semi-active radar guidance to 40 km, limited anti-ship capability
> Guns 1 x 4.5 in (25 rounds/min, range 22 km)
> 2 or 4 x 20 mm (range 2 km)
> 2 x 20 mm Phalanx Close-in Weapon Systems (range 1.5 km)
> 
> Helicopter Lynx Mk8 (Missile and torpedo armed)
> 
> NAME DATE COMMISSIONED
> 
> HMS Exeter (D89) 1980 Batch 2 (Planned out of service 2009)
> HMS Southampton (D90) 1981 Batch 2 (Planned out of service 2009)
> HMS Nottingham (D91) 1982 Batch 2 (Planned out of service 2010)
> HMS Liverpool (D92) 1982 Batch 2 (Planned out of service 2012)
> HMS Manchester (D95) 1982 Batch 3 (Planned out of service 2011)
> HMS Gloucester (D96) 1985 Batch 3 (Planned out of service 2011)
> HMS Edinburgh (D97) 1985 Batch 3 (Planned out of service 2013)
> HMS York (D98) 1985 Batch 3 (Planned out of service 2012)
> 
> 
> Photo US Navy
> 
> 
> PN is reportedly in negotiation to purchase 4 Type 42's from the UK.



Why pakistan prefers second hand ships all time


----------



## Imran Khan

black_jack said:


> Why pakistan prefers second hand ships all time



same as india prefers second hands dear what wrong ?


----------



## black_jack

Imran Khan said:


> same as india prefers second hands dear what wrong ?



i didn't meant to offend you sir , what i am trying to say is the Karachi Shipyard is capable to build ships like type 42 then why PN prefers second hand ships


----------



## Imran Khan

black_jack said:


> i didn't meant to offend you sir , what i am trying to say is the Karachi Shipyard is capable to build ships like type 42 then why PN prefers second hand ships



i was also not trolling bro its same reason we both keep mixed always because UK -USA ex ships can work for us 15-20 years sometimes even more . karachi shipyard can produce 17,200 tons but its only if gov is ready to pay . our navy has less budget then army airforce always .


----------



## fatman17

*Experts Wary of Pakistan Nuke Claims*

Few Details Available on Naval Strike Capability.


May. 26, 2012 - 10:36AM | By USMAN ANSARI



ISLAMABAD &#8212; Days after Pakistan hinted that it possesses a sea-based second nuclear strike capability, Indian Defence Ministry officials remained silent on the matter, and outside observers were skeptical that the Navy had such a capability.

On May 19, the head of the Pakistan Navy, Adm. Asif Sandhila, inaugurated the Headquarters of the Naval Strategic Force Command (NSFC). A press release by the military&#8217;s Inter Services Public Relations stated the NSFC &#8220;will perform a pivotal role in development and employment of the Naval Strategic Force,&#8221; and was &#8220;the custodian of the nation&#8217;s 2nd strike capability.&#8221;

Beyond the announcement, Pakistan&#8217;s Navy has said little about the office or about the service&#8217;s capabilities.

In February, Sandhila told Defense News that the Pakistan Navy was mindful of India&#8217;s plans to complete the sea-based arm of its nuclear triad, and was &#8220;taking necessary measures to restore the strategic balance&#8221; in the Indian Ocean region.

Christian Le Mière, a research fellow for naval forces and maritime security at the International Institute for Strategic Studies, said Pakistan&#8217;s sea-based deterrent is &#8220;most likely&#8221; the widely speculated submarine-launched variant of the Babur/Hatf-7 (Vengeance-7) cruise missile.

&#8220;The Babur is already nuclear-capable and is expected to be used on submarines,&#8221; he said. &#8220;I have not seen verifiable evidence of any tests for a submarine-launched version, but it is perfectly feasible that a [submarine-launched cruise missile] is now available.&#8221;

Analyst Usman Shabbir, with the Pakistan Military Consortium think tank, said Pakistan has been working on its sea-based deterrent for some time.

&#8220;When the Babur was first revealed in 2005, it was claimed that it is mainly designed to be deployed from submarines. There was at least that speculation,&#8221; he said.

The Navy &#8220;has pretty good experience in using similar systems; for example, both submarine-launched Harpoon and Exocet [missiles] use a similar system, and [the Navy] has operated both for a long time.&#8221;

Shabbir speculated that the Babur/Hatf-7 missiles might be fired from torpedo tubes, similar to UGM-84 Harpoons.

But Le Mière believes there may still be some room for doubt.

&#8220;The phrase &#8216;sea-based second strike&#8217; suggests a surface vessel could also be used if a submarine-launched version is not yet ready,&#8221; he said. &#8220;But obviously, while a surface vessel is mobile, it is far less survivable and far more detectable than a sub.&#8221;

As for Pakistan&#8217;s neighbor to the east, Harsh Pant, international relations lecturer at the Department of Defence Studies at King&#8217;s College in London, said India is neither alarmed nor disadvantaged by this development.

&#8220;India had factored this reality into its force posture much before this acknowledgement,&#8221; Pant said. &#8220;I do not see this changing the ground reality, insofar [as the] India-Pakistan nuclear posture is concerned. Despite what outsiders might think, nuclear deterrence in South Asia remains robust.

&#8220;The real problem remains the role of non-state actors,&#8221; he added. &#8220;In that context, Pakistan&#8217;s sea-based second strike capability is more reassuring, because the non-state actors will not have as easy access to it as the land- or air-based one.&#8221;

He said, &#8220;Indian policymakers should welcome this development, as it removes the veil of secrecy over this issue.&#8221;

New Delhi analyst Nitin Mehta also cast doubt on Pakistan&#8217;s nuclear maritime capability.

&#8220;It is unlikely that Pakistan has the capability to design and develop a sea-based nuclear missile, since even China, which is known to be helping Pakistan in its nuclear capabilities, does not possesses a credible submarine-launched missile,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Pakistan could be developing an undersea nuclear ballistic missile, but it cannot do it on its own.&#8221;

Other analysts are not certain the Pakistan Navy can afford to undertake the responsibility of the nation&#8217;s second-strike capability.

Brian Cloughley, a former Australian defense attaché to Islamabad, said the size of Pakistan&#8217;s submarine force is too small to carry out such a task.

&#8220;Pakistan&#8217;s current submarine fleet is not adequate in numbers [although well-trained] to be able to undertake detection and effective interdiction of the Indian fleet, given its size &#8212; which is increasing, even if slowly,&#8221; he said.

Pakistan has two refurbished 1970s-era Agosta-70 and three 1990s-era Agosta-90B subs. The latter are equipped with air independent propulsion (AIP) or are in the process of being retrofitted with the AIP module, and incrementally entered service beginning in 1999.

Le Mière believes Pakistan could, at a stretch, maintain a constant deterrent patrol.

&#8220;Once all the Agosta-90Bs are fitted with AIP, this should theoretically allow for one submarine deployed for most of the time, with another in refit and another in reserve,&#8221; he said. &#8220;In theory, this allows for constant patrols, but in reality, problems with boats usually lead to gaps if there is a three-boat fleet.&#8221;

Le Mière conceded, though, this would cause other problems.

&#8220;This would be the majority of the Pakistani fleet dedicated to nuclear strike, or certainly dedicating a significant portion of its arsenal to nuclear-tipped Baburs,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Hence, whether this second-strike capability will in fact be deployed in a form of near-constant at-sea deterrence is questionable until Pakistan is able to procure further submarines to fill the conventional role, as well.&#8221;

Cloughley said the interdiction of India&#8217;s fleet &#8220;must remain [the Navy&#8217;s] first priority,&#8221; and he considers &#8220;conversion of the present assets to take Babur not only costly, but a most regrettable diversion of budget allocation.

&#8220;I would go so far as to say that, in present circumstances, it would be a grave error if such a program were to go ahead,&#8221; he added.

Pakistan has a requirement for 12 to 14 subs to meet Navy expansion plans. This would allow for a constant war patrol of at least one deterrent-tasked submarine, leaving other submarines to carry out more traditional tasks.

However, Cloughley is still certain that Pakistan does not require such a capability.

&#8220;[Pakistan] has plenty of nuclear-capable SSMs and strike aircraft, and does not need a Navy-oriented second-strike capability,&#8221; he said.

Correspondent Vivek Raghuvanshi in New Delhi contributed to this report.


----------



## UmarJustice

*Pakistan Navy launches probe * 

Pakistan Navy has launched an internal probe under the direct supervision of one of its top bosses into the reported involvement of Navy personnel in the kidnappings for ransom and extortion activities in Pakistan's largest cosmopolitan city Karachi.
The Director General Naval Intelligence (DG NI) Jawed Akhar is leading the investigation under the command of Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Administration) Vice Admiral Shafqat Jawed, it is learnt.
According to intelligence sources, the probe would also cover allegations involving the killing of a low-ranking Navy official at the hands of Naval Police and NI at the NHQ Islamabad last year.
A media report on Friday had revealed the involvement of three NI personnel including two assistant directors in the kidnapping of a trader from Karachi. The kidnappers had demanded a ransom of five million rupees for the trader's release. One of the abductors was nabbed after being shot by a police officer when he was receiving the ransom amount, the media report stated. Two of the three accused NI personnel are identified in the report as Assistant Director Ishfaq and Sepoy Dilpazir Akhtar while another reported assistant director remained unidentified.
Reportedly, this has rung alarm bells within the top naval circles after an initial internal probe is said to have verified the allegations regarding the involvement of naval personnel in extortions and kidnappings in Karachi.
Following this, Naval Chief Admiral Asif Sandila reportedly assigned the top officials at Operations Branch and NI directorate to conduct a detailed probe into these allegations.
A Pakistan navy commander at the Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) in Islamabad and a navy commander at the NI in Karachi are jointly conducting the investigation and they would report the respective findings to the DG NI, to be shared with the Deputy Naval Chief (operations) before being put up to the Naval Chief, the intelligence sources said.
This is not the first time that NI officials have been found involved in allegedly highhanded methods against common citizens and even the Navy personnel. Last year, Naval Police had arrested a sweeper from the NHQ Islamabad on theft charges. He was reportedly handed over to the NI. Allegedly, the Naval Police and NI officials tortured the sweeper to death during the interrogation.
The deceased's father, who was also reported to be a Navy employee, had purportedly protested over the incident but the Naval authorities had allegedly hushed up the issue by financially accommodating the said person.
Back in 2011, journalist Saleem Shahzad had reported about alleged contacts between the Taliban militants and some naval officials before he was kidnapped and brutally killed.
Shahzad had reported that attack on Mehran Base in Karachi was the result of failed negotiations between the naval authorities and militants for the release of those navy officials who were probed for having alleged links with the militants and were detained at NHQ Karachi. Interestingly, the NHQ Karachi is the same place where the captive trader, according to Friday's media report, was kept.
Earlier, responding to the kidnapping allegations, Pakistan Navy's Spokesman Commodore Irfan-ul-Haq had said on Friday that Navy denied any involvement of NI personnel in abduction or extortion activities. The incident reported by a section of newspaper and media channel was being investigated in coordination with civil police, he had said, adding that if any of Navy person was found going beyond the lawful mandate, strict disciplinary action would be initiated accordingly.
The DG NI-led investigation, the intelligence officials said, is mandated to ascertain the extent of the involvement of Naval personnel in allegedly highhanded activities, by means of finding out the exact number of such kinds of incidents and the number of accused involved.
The revelation regarding NI personnel's alleged involvement in kidnappings and extortion has taken the Pakistan's political circles by storm with some parliamentarians questioning the credibility and capability of the intelligence agencies to deal with terrorism.
Referring to the NI, Senator Ghulam Ali wonders if an intelligence agency involved in extorting money from citizens could "counter Indian espionage," whereas Senator Zahid Khan suggests that the NI personnel, if proved guilty, "should be court-martialled."

Pakistan Navy launches probe


----------



## fatman17

UmarJustice said:


> *Pakistan Navy launches probe *
> 
> Pakistan Navy has launched an internal probe under the direct supervision of one of its top bosses into the reported involvement of Navy personnel in the kidnappings for ransom and extortion activities in Pakistan's largest cosmopolitan city Karachi.
> The Director General Naval Intelligence (DG NI) Jawed Akhar is leading the investigation under the command of Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Administration) Vice Admiral Shafqat Jawed, it is learnt.
> According to intelligence sources, the probe would also cover allegations involving the killing of a low-ranking Navy official at the hands of Naval Police and NI at the NHQ Islamabad last year.
> A media report on Friday had revealed the involvement of three NI personnel including two assistant directors in the kidnapping of a trader from Karachi. The kidnappers had demanded a ransom of five million rupees for the trader's release. One of the abductors was nabbed after being shot by a police officer when he was receiving the ransom amount, the media report stated. Two of the three accused NI personnel are identified in the report as Assistant Director Ishfaq and Sepoy Dilpazir Akhtar while another reported assistant director remained unidentified.
> Reportedly, this has rung alarm bells within the top naval circles after an initial internal probe is said to have verified the allegations regarding the involvement of naval personnel in extortions and kidnappings in Karachi.
> Following this, Naval Chief Admiral Asif Sandila reportedly assigned the top officials at Operations Branch and NI directorate to conduct a detailed probe into these allegations.
> A Pakistan navy commander at the Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) in Islamabad and a navy commander at the NI in Karachi are jointly conducting the investigation and they would report the respective findings to the DG NI, to be shared with the Deputy Naval Chief (operations) before being put up to the Naval Chief, the intelligence sources said.
> This is not the first time that NI officials have been found involved in allegedly highhanded methods against common citizens and even the Navy personnel. Last year, Naval Police had arrested a sweeper from the NHQ Islamabad on theft charges. He was reportedly handed over to the NI. Allegedly, the Naval Police and NI officials tortured the sweeper to death during the interrogation.
> The deceased's father, who was also reported to be a Navy employee, had purportedly protested over the incident but the Naval authorities had allegedly hushed up the issue by financially accommodating the said person.
> Back in 2011, journalist Saleem Shahzad had reported about alleged contacts between the Taliban militants and some naval officials before he was kidnapped and brutally killed.
> Shahzad had reported that attack on Mehran Base in Karachi was the result of failed negotiations between the naval authorities and militants for the release of those navy officials who were probed for having alleged links with the militants and were detained at NHQ Karachi. Interestingly, the NHQ Karachi is the same place where the captive trader, according to Friday's media report, was kept.
> Earlier, responding to the kidnapping allegations, Pakistan Navy's Spokesman Commodore Irfan-ul-Haq had said on Friday that Navy denied any involvement of NI personnel in abduction or extortion activities. The incident reported by a section of newspaper and media channel was being investigated in coordination with civil police, he had said, adding that if any of Navy person was found going beyond the lawful mandate, strict disciplinary action would be initiated accordingly.
> The DG NI-led investigation, the intelligence officials said, is mandated to ascertain the extent of the involvement of Naval personnel in allegedly highhanded activities, by means of finding out the exact number of such kinds of incidents and the number of accused involved.
> The revelation regarding NI personnel's alleged involvement in kidnappings and extortion has taken the Pakistan's political circles by storm with some parliamentarians questioning the credibility and capability of the intelligence agencies to deal with terrorism.
> Referring to the NI, Senator Ghulam Ali wonders if an intelligence agency involved in extorting money from citizens could "counter Indian espionage," whereas Senator Zahid Khan suggests that the NI personnel, if proved guilty, "should be court-martialled."
> 
> Pakistan Navy launches probe



no clear-cut allegations in this poorly written article.


----------



## niaz

Fact that security agencies have had contacts with non-state actors involved in the Afghan war & in the Kashmir insurrection is common knowledge. Even the TTP Punjab Chief nicknamed Muawiyah had allegedly close links with ISI and had also participated in Kashmir jihad. It is therefore reasonable to assume that extremist ideology may have been rubbed off on some the security personnel as well.

There have been allegations of the Lej & other terrorist organization links with the MI & ISI for a long time. Besides, inroads by Hizb e Tehrir into the rank & file of the armed forces have already come out in the open with the Court Martial of Brig Ali Khan in 2011

Everyone will agree that one cannot serve two masters. Unless you have undivided loyalty to the State of Pakistan, you have no place in the armed services. IMHO it is a must that armed forces in general and the security agencies in particular are weeded out of all individuals with divided loyalties.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

niaz said:


> Fact that security agencies have had contacts with non-state actors involved in the Afghan war & in the Kashmir insurrection is common knowledge. Even the TTP Punjab Chief nicknamed Muawiyah had allegedly close links with ISI and had also participated in Kashmir jihad. It is therefore reasonable to assume that extremist ideology may have been rubbed off on some the security personnel as well.
> 
> There have been allegations of the Lej & other terrorist organization links with the MI & ISI for a long time. Besides, inroads by Hizb e Tehrir into the rank & file of the armed forces have already come out in the open with the Court Martial of Brig Ali Khan in 2011
> 
> Everyone will agree that one cannot serve two masters. Unless you have undivided loyalty to the State of Pakistan, you have no place in the armed services. IMHO it is a must that armed forces in general and the security agencies in particular are weeded out of all individuals with divided loyalties.



you are correct however, the major issue lies with retd. intell officers who continue to advice/handle the militant networks - Q is do they do it on the instructions of ISI or on their own as 'rogue' elements. many such serving officers have been dismissed and in return they continue to stay in contact / handle the militants.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Donatello

fatman17 said:


> you are correct however, the major issue lies with retd. intell officers who continue to advice/handle the militant networks - Q is do they do it on the instructions of ISI or on their own as 'rogue' elements. many such serving officers have been dismissed and in return they continue to stay in contact / handle the militants.



Any element of the Armed Forces that acts against the interests of the state should be considered a traitor.

Remember what Stalin and Mao did to their officers who were found not obeying the orders?

Pakistan needs to do the same. If you know the persons are involved in abetting the enemy, they should be executed. Simple as that.

You simply cannot shyt and eat in the same place.


----------



## Black Eagle 90

fatman17 said:


> *Experts Wary of Pakistan Nuke Claims*
> 
> Few Details Available on Naval Strike Capability.
> 
> 
> May. 26, 2012 - 10:36AM | By USMAN ANSARI
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD &#8212; Days after Pakistan hinted that it possesses a sea-based second nuclear strike capability, Indian Defence Ministry officials remained silent on the matter, and outside observers were skeptical that the Navy had such a capability.
> 
> On May 19, the head of the Pakistan Navy, Adm. Asif Sandhila, inaugurated the Headquarters of the Naval Strategic Force Command (NSFC). A press release by the military&#8217;s Inter Services Public Relations stated the NSFC &#8220;will perform a pivotal role in development and employment of the Naval Strategic Force,&#8221; and was &#8220;the custodian of the nation&#8217;s 2nd strike capability.&#8221;
> 
> Beyond the announcement, Pakistan&#8217;s Navy has said little about the office or about the service&#8217;s capabilities.
> 
> In February, Sandhila told Defense News that the Pakistan Navy was mindful of India&#8217;s plans to complete the sea-based arm of its nuclear triad, and was &#8220;taking necessary measures to restore the strategic balance&#8221; in the Indian Ocean region.
> 
> Christian Le Mière, a research fellow for naval forces and maritime security at the International Institute for Strategic Studies, said Pakistan&#8217;s sea-based deterrent is &#8220;most likely&#8221; the widely speculated submarine-launched variant of the Babur/Hatf-7 (Vengeance-7) cruise missile.
> 
> &#8220;The Babur is already nuclear-capable and is expected to be used on submarines,&#8221; he said. &#8220;I have not seen verifiable evidence of any tests for a submarine-launched version, but it is perfectly feasible that a [submarine-launched cruise missile] is now available.&#8221;
> 
> Analyst Usman Shabbir, with the Pakistan Military Consortium think tank, said Pakistan has been working on its sea-based deterrent for some time.
> 
> &#8220;When the Babur was first revealed in 2005, it was claimed that it is mainly designed to be deployed from submarines. There was at least that speculation,&#8221; he said.
> 
> The Navy &#8220;has pretty good experience in using similar systems; for example, both submarine-launched Harpoon and Exocet [missiles] use a similar system, and [the Navy] has operated both for a long time.&#8221;
> 
> Shabbir speculated that the Babur/Hatf-7 missiles might be fired from torpedo tubes, similar to UGM-84 Harpoons.
> 
> But Le Mière believes there may still be some room for doubt.
> 
> &#8220;The phrase &#8216;sea-based second strike&#8217; suggests a surface vessel could also be used if a submarine-launched version is not yet ready,&#8221; he said. &#8220;But obviously, while a surface vessel is mobile, it is far less survivable and far more detectable than a sub.&#8221;
> 
> As for Pakistan&#8217;s neighbor to the east, Harsh Pant, international relations lecturer at the Department of Defence Studies at King&#8217;s College in London, said India is neither alarmed nor disadvantaged by this development.
> 
> &#8220;India had factored this reality into its force posture much before this acknowledgement,&#8221; Pant said. &#8220;I do not see this changing the ground reality, insofar [as the] India-Pakistan nuclear posture is concerned. Despite what outsiders might think, nuclear deterrence in South Asia remains robust.
> 
> &#8220;The real problem remains the role of non-state actors,&#8221; he added. &#8220;In that context, Pakistan&#8217;s sea-based second strike capability is more reassuring, because the non-state actors will not have as easy access to it as the land- or air-based one.&#8221;
> 
> He said, &#8220;Indian policymakers should welcome this development, as it removes the veil of secrecy over this issue.&#8221;
> 
> New Delhi analyst Nitin Mehta also cast doubt on Pakistan&#8217;s nuclear maritime capability.
> 
> &#8220;It is unlikely that Pakistan has the capability to design and develop a sea-based nuclear missile, since even China, which is known to be helping Pakistan in its nuclear capabilities, does not possesses a credible submarine-launched missile,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Pakistan could be developing an undersea nuclear ballistic missile, but it cannot do it on its own.&#8221;
> 
> Other analysts are not certain the Pakistan Navy can afford to undertake the responsibility of the nation&#8217;s second-strike capability.
> 
> Brian Cloughley, a former Australian defense attaché to Islamabad, said the size of Pakistan&#8217;s submarine force is too small to carry out such a task.
> 
> &#8220;Pakistan&#8217;s current submarine fleet is not adequate in numbers [although well-trained] to be able to undertake detection and effective interdiction of the Indian fleet, given its size &#8212; which is increasing, even if slowly,&#8221; he said.
> 
> Pakistan has two refurbished 1970s-era Agosta-70 and three 1990s-era Agosta-90B subs. The latter are equipped with air independent propulsion (AIP) or are in the process of being retrofitted with the AIP module, and incrementally entered service beginning in 1999.
> 
> Le Mière believes Pakistan could, at a stretch, maintain a constant deterrent patrol.
> 
> &#8220;Once all the Agosta-90Bs are fitted with AIP, this should theoretically allow for one submarine deployed for most of the time, with another in refit and another in reserve,&#8221; he said. &#8220;In theory, this allows for constant patrols, but in reality, problems with boats usually lead to gaps if there is a three-boat fleet.&#8221;
> 
> Le Mière conceded, though, this would cause other problems.
> 
> &#8220;This would be the majority of the Pakistani fleet dedicated to nuclear strike, or certainly dedicating a significant portion of its arsenal to nuclear-tipped Baburs,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Hence, whether this second-strike capability will in fact be deployed in a form of near-constant at-sea deterrence is questionable until Pakistan is able to procure further submarines to fill the conventional role, as well.&#8221;
> 
> Cloughley said the interdiction of India&#8217;s fleet &#8220;must remain [the Navy&#8217;s] first priority,&#8221; and he considers &#8220;conversion of the present assets to take Babur not only costly, but a most regrettable diversion of budget allocation.
> 
> &#8220;I would go so far as to say that, in present circumstances, it would be a grave error if such a program were to go ahead,&#8221; he added.
> 
> Pakistan has a requirement for 12 to 14 subs to meet Navy expansion plans. This would allow for a constant war patrol of at least one deterrent-tasked submarine, leaving other submarines to carry out more traditional tasks.
> 
> However, Cloughley is still certain that Pakistan does not require such a capability.
> 
> &#8220;[Pakistan] has plenty of nuclear-capable SSMs and strike aircraft, and does not need a Navy-oriented second-strike capability,&#8221; he said.
> 
> Correspondent Vivek Raghuvanshi in New Delhi contributed to this report.



PN should take some serious notice of its air and surface defence; PN should place an order for 3 Spada-2000 Batteries as well as Chinese High Altitude SAMs too.


----------



## Zarvan

@Aeronaut @Leader @WebMaster @nuclearpak @Oscar @Antibody @Imran Khan @fatman17 @Icarus @Rafi @Areesh and others their is whole article in every news paper almost why is that ?
http://e.thenews.com.pk/9-3-2013/page23.asp

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Leader

good !!!!!!


----------



## air marshal

*Indigenously-built warship F22 Frigate PNS ASLAT, manufactured at Karachi shipyard is successfully inducted into Pakistan Navy.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Congrats PN


----------



## fatman17

*PAKISTAN&#8217;S NAVAL FUTURE* 

The Pakistan Navy (PN) faces a future with narrowing options and prospects, just as the country finds itself being moved closer into the Chinese orbit by the developing strategic shape of central, north and south Asia.
6th Jun 2013.

Pakistan
Pakistan&#8217;s Naval Future
Byline: Mark Farrer / Canberra

The Pakistan Navy (PN) faces a future with narrowing options and prospects, just as the country finds itself being moved closer into the Chinese orbit by the developing strategic shape of central, north and south Asia.

Any nation&#8217;s military capability depends on its economy. The economy of Pakistan is in a poor and deteriorating condition. Historically (1951/52 until 2011/12), the average economic growth was 5%, varying from -1.8% to +10.2%. The country has not emulated the remarkable and steady development of the rest of Asia - a development which has lifted hundreds of millions from poverty and led to industrialisation, integration into the global economy and a brighter future for hundreds of millions. Pakistan remains one of the poorest countries in the region, with a semi-industrialised economy that is not doing well. Literacy is low, the education system is poor, and aid, agriculture and remittances remain central to the economy. Worse, GDP growth is outstripped by population growth, meaning that per capita income is actually falling. Much of the foreign aid vanishes into corrupt governance practises and rare is the foreign investor willing to risk capital in a country with locally mutable laws and deeply ingrained corruption. On top of this is the rising influence of Islamists in the country, which more closely resembles a collection of city-states and warlord-dominated hinterlands than a Westphalian nation-state.

For a continental state in such an environment, the army must have first call on resources for national security, followed by the air force, with the navy a definite last. This &#8216;last for funding priority&#8217; position is exacerbated by the demands naval forces place on highly educated, skilled manpower - something Pakistan is very short of. The traditional source of naval support has been the UK and USA: both have supplied second-hand warships for low prices in the past. Now there is a marked reluctance to do so. 

Consequentially, the upgrade of the Pakistan Navy is in grave doubt, and the already-wide gap between the PN and the Indian Navy - against whom it measures itself - is set to widen dramatically. The economy of Pakistan cannot provide the resources to maintain, let alone much expand, the PN.

The PN is a significant force for a nation with only a few hundred miles of shoreline, its major units being 11 frigates (four Chinese-designed F-22P Zulfiquar class, six obsolescent ex-RN Type 21 class and a Oliver Hazard Perry class lacking its helicopter and SAM system) and five submarines (two elderly Agosta class and three Agosta 90-B). The problem with these major units is that the six Type 21 class and two Agosta class are obsolescent at best. Worse, the combat systems of the Type 21 are particularly dated and suffer serious reliability issues. The PN has been arguing in Islamabad for the purchase of four to seven ex-USN Oliver Hazard Perry class frigates or for the purchase of the four Batch 3 Type 42 class destroyers the RN is disposing of.

It is not likely to get either.

There is very little chance in current circumstances of the USA agreeing to the PN acquisition of any of the Perry class it is retiring during 2013-14. The six scheduled to be retired in fiscal year 2013 have been offered for foreign disposal. Taiwan is the most serious contender, as it wishes to replace all eight of its ex-USN Knox class ASW frigates. The Oliver Hazard Perry class is particularly suited to Taiwan, having a good ASW capability and an AAW capability the Knox class lacks can easily be added to them. This class is in some demand, with both Mexico and Thailand also discussing acquisition of ex-USN vessels with Washington. In view of this and the issues the USA (and indeed the UK) are experiencing with Pakistan it is not likely that a PN request for ex-USN frigates will be favourable received. The UK is somewhat more likely to sell the PN the four Batch 3 Type 42 class but the relevant word is sell, and Islamabad has little money to devote to such a project.

In addition, India is a significant market for British military equipment and the British are well aware of hostile Indian views on the sale of warships with even semi-modern capabilities to the PN - a navy entirely lacking an area defence SAM capability. The Chinese FM-90 system fitted to the Zulfiqar class is at best a point defence system and is relatively incapable against modern SSM. PNS Alamgir, the PN&#8217;s sole Perry class, is not fitted with the Mk 13/Standard SAM system she was built with. It was removed from USN service in 2004, four years before she was transferred. It is unlikely that London would be willing to risk future sales to India, which has a rapidly expanding economy and which is getting wealthier even in per capita terms in order to sell four Type 42 class destroyers to the PN.

Essentially, the only realistic, affordable source of new frigates is China. Analysis of past announcements by the PN indicates that their preferred order of battle is six to eight Perry class complete with a SAM system for at least point defence, the four existing Zulfiqar class (F-22P) and four Type 54A (Jiangkai II) complete with its 32-cell HQ-16 VLS system. This missile is a joint People's Republic of China &#8211; Russian upgrade of the Russian Navy&#8217;s 9K37M1-2 'Shtil' (NATO SA-N-12). This is an area-defence SAM system of good capability - yet even the Chinese want some money on the table.

There is little doubt that the Chinese will sell the additional four F-22P (Zulfiqar) class ships Pakistan is widely reported to have ordered in late 2012, yet purchasing these might well make financing any possible deal for AAW-capable Type 54A class ships unaffordable even at &#8216;political influence&#8217; prices. It is certain that China would use such a deal to continue the process of enmeshing Pakistan in their area of influence and in their effort to keep India encircled &#8211; and they cannot be &#8216;blamed&#8217; for this. 

China faces a problem it has never before experienced in its history in that it is now economically dependent on imported energy: China is now dependent on maritime trade. This has never occurred before. A Chinese ally using Chinese equipment, under significant Chinese influence and located in the mouth of the Gulf of Oman is obviously in their interest. Much of China&#8217;s oil now comes from the Persian Gulf. However, there is little evidence to support the persistent low-reliability reports that the Chinese plan to build, acquire or use a naval base in Pakistan.

So while the Type-54A would be a good match for the PN&#8217;s area air defence requirements such an acquisition might indicate more than a simple purchase. Indeed, any PN acquisition of Chinese-built warships would well repay close examination of its financial terms. Generous financial terms from China would be evidence of Chinese strategic policy towards protection of their now-essential trade routes. The obvious trade-off inside the &#8216;significant changes and upgrades&#8217; the PN has requested for the four-ship order is to upgrade from FM-90 to HQ-16 VLS as fitted to the Type 54A. It has to be stressed that at time of writing there was no confirmation of this part of the requested upgrade package, although it is confirmed that Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) will be building two of the new ships. KSEW is also building three Azmat class fast attack craft, the first of class having been built in China at Xingang Shipyard. The ships are a 560 ton fast attack with C-802A surface-to-surface missiles. The vessels are 60 metres long, have a range of 1 000 nautical miles and a top speed of 30 knots. They are a cheap and reasonably modern missile craft although their SSM fit cannot be regarded as particularly effective.

When China Shipbuilding Trading Corporation (CSTC) secured the four-ship, improved F-22P Zulfiquar class order, no details were released regarding the nature of the changes the PN required for the type. What was announced was that the changes requested had been accepted, and that &#8220;A spokesman for CSTC was unable to say if the eight FM-90 SAMs (based on French &#8216;Crotale&#8217; copies) would be replaced by a larger number of more capable missiles housed in a VLS&#8230;.&#8221; It would be premature to come to any conclusion that HQ-16 might be fitted to these four ships, but the possibility of it should be carefully noted.

The PN is also in dire need of new submarines. The two Agosta 70 cannot be considered operational even though they are still reported to operate in local waters. These are believed to be training activities. The three Agosta-90B are a modern and capable platform, yet once again a replacement program should be well under way by now. There are few signs that one is since the end of the 2011 talks concerning Pakistan&#8217;s negotiations for a deal for six Chinese-built submarines. The PN has been actively canvassing other builders since 2011, but the problem once again is money. Once again the only realistic option is China, which currently has two modern submarine designs in production or available. These are the 4,000-ton (submerged) Type-041 Yuan class, and a smaller design, the 2,300-ton (submerged) S-20. Both can be fitted with an AIP module. The constant speculation regarding the PN acquiring Chinese SSN remains merely that, there is no evidence even of a Chinese willingness to discuss such a matter, and the PN&#8217;s ability to operate an SSN is assessed to be low. They will be doing well to maintain extant numbers of capable submarines (three) over the longer term.

Of deeper concern is the steady Sinification of the PN. It is altering from a western-oriented force with older but capable ex-RN and ex-USN types, to a Chinese &#8216;satellite&#8217; Navy, with a gradual decrease in non-Chinese influences being noteworthy. This is certainly in China&#8217;s strategic interest, yet it is not necessarily against western interests either. China now has a valid strategic requirement for a local partner of some sort &#8211; at the very least they will continue to shoulder an increasing burden of traditional &#8216;maritime constabulary&#8217; functions: anti-piracy being just the most obvious. And this is driven not by Chinese expansionism into the Indian Ocean, but by their new strategic reality &#8211; that&#8217;s where a lot of their energy imports come from. The &#8216;interesting twist&#8217; in this strategic alteration is the tension between China and Pakistan on one hand and India on the other. 

In that equation several factors are still to come fully to flower. First among these are the implications of the new US Air-Sea Battle doctrine and the so-called (and almost certainly hollow, given his rundown of the US military) Obama policy of the &#8216;Asia Pivot&#8217;. What is certain is that a slow strategic change which began twenty years ago is starting to now influence day-to-day operational and strategic realities in the northern Indian Ocean.


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> *PAKISTAN&#8217;S NAVAL FUTURE*
> 
> The Pakistan Navy (PN) faces a future with narrowing options and prospects, just as the country finds itself being moved closer into the Chinese orbit by the developing strategic shape of central, north and south Asia.
> 6th Jun 2013.
> 
> Pakistan
> Pakistan&#8217;s Naval Future
> Byline: Mark Farrer / Canberra
> 
> The Pakistan Navy (PN) faces a future with narrowing options and prospects, just as the country finds itself being moved closer into the Chinese orbit by the developing strategic shape of central, north and south Asia.
> 
> Any nation&#8217;s military capability depends on its economy. The economy of Pakistan is in a poor and deteriorating condition. Historically (1951/52 until 2011/12), the average economic growth was 5%, varying from -1.8% to +10.2%. The country has not emulated the remarkable and steady development of the rest of Asia - a development which has lifted hundreds of millions from poverty and led to industrialisation, integration into the global economy and a brighter future for hundreds of millions. Pakistan remains one of the poorest countries in the region, with a semi-industrialised economy that is not doing well. Literacy is low, the education system is poor, and aid, agriculture and remittances remain central to the economy. Worse, GDP growth is outstripped by population growth, meaning that per capita income is actually falling. Much of the foreign aid vanishes into corrupt governance practises and rare is the foreign investor willing to risk capital in a country with locally mutable laws and deeply ingrained corruption. On top of this is the rising influence of Islamists in the country, which more closely resembles a collection of city-states and warlord-dominated hinterlands than a Westphalian nation-state.
> 
> For a continental state in such an environment, the army must have first call on resources for national security, followed by the air force, with the navy a definite last. This &#8216;last for funding priority&#8217; position is exacerbated by the demands naval forces place on highly educated, skilled manpower - something Pakistan is very short of. The traditional source of naval support has been the UK and USA: both have supplied second-hand warships for low prices in the past. Now there is a marked reluctance to do so.
> 
> Consequentially, the upgrade of the Pakistan Navy is in grave doubt, and the already-wide gap between the PN and the Indian Navy - against whom it measures itself - is set to widen dramatically. The economy of Pakistan cannot provide the resources to maintain, let alone much expand, the PN.
> 
> The PN is a significant force for a nation with only a few hundred miles of shoreline, its major units being 11 frigates (four Chinese-designed F-22P Zulfiquar class, six obsolescent ex-RN Type 21 class and a Oliver Hazard Perry class lacking its helicopter and SAM system) and five submarines (two elderly Agosta class and three Agosta 90-B). The problem with these major units is that the six Type 21 class and two Agosta class are obsolescent at best. Worse, the combat systems of the Type 21 are particularly dated and suffer serious reliability issues. The PN has been arguing in Islamabad for the purchase of four to seven ex-USN Oliver Hazard Perry class frigates or for the purchase of the four Batch 3 Type 42 class destroyers the RN is disposing of.
> 
> It is not likely to get either.
> 
> There is very little chance in current circumstances of the USA agreeing to the PN acquisition of any of the Perry class it is retiring during 2013-14. The six scheduled to be retired in fiscal year 2013 have been offered for foreign disposal. Taiwan is the most serious contender, as it wishes to replace all eight of its ex-USN Knox class ASW frigates. The Oliver Hazard Perry class is particularly suited to Taiwan, having a good ASW capability and an AAW capability the Knox class lacks can easily be added to them. This class is in some demand, with both Mexico and Thailand also discussing acquisition of ex-USN vessels with Washington. In view of this and the issues the USA (and indeed the UK) are experiencing with Pakistan it is not likely that a PN request for ex-USN frigates will be favourable received. The UK is somewhat more likely to sell the PN the four Batch 3 Type 42 class but the relevant word is sell, and Islamabad has little money to devote to such a project.
> 
> In addition, India is a significant market for British military equipment and the British are well aware of hostile Indian views on the sale of warships with even semi-modern capabilities to the PN - a navy entirely lacking an area defence SAM capability. The Chinese FM-90 system fitted to the Zulfiqar class is at best a point defence system and is relatively incapable against modern SSM. PNS Alamgir, the PN&#8217;s sole Perry class, is not fitted with the Mk 13/Standard SAM system she was built with. It was removed from USN service in 2004, four years before she was transferred. It is unlikely that London would be willing to risk future sales to India, which has a rapidly expanding economy and which is getting wealthier even in per capita terms in order to sell four Type 42 class destroyers to the PN.
> 
> Essentially, the only realistic, affordable source of new frigates is China. Analysis of past announcements by the PN indicates that their preferred order of battle is six to eight Perry class complete with a SAM system for at least point defence, the four existing Zulfiqar class (F-22P) and four Type 54A (Jiangkai II) complete with its 32-cell HQ-16 VLS system. This missile is a joint People's Republic of China &#8211; Russian upgrade of the Russian Navy&#8217;s 9K37M1-2 'Shtil' (NATO SA-N-12). This is an area-defence SAM system of good capability - yet even the Chinese want some money on the table.
> 
> There is little doubt that the Chinese will sell the additional four F-22P (Zulfiqar) class ships Pakistan is widely reported to have ordered in late 2012, yet purchasing these might well make financing any possible deal for AAW-capable Type 54A class ships unaffordable even at &#8216;political influence&#8217; prices. It is certain that China would use such a deal to continue the process of enmeshing Pakistan in their area of influence and in their effort to keep India encircled &#8211; and they cannot be &#8216;blamed&#8217; for this.
> 
> China faces a problem it has never before experienced in its history in that it is now economically dependent on imported energy: China is now dependent on maritime trade. This has never occurred before. A Chinese ally using Chinese equipment, under significant Chinese influence and located in the mouth of the Gulf of Oman is obviously in their interest. Much of China&#8217;s oil now comes from the Persian Gulf. However, there is little evidence to support the persistent low-reliability reports that the Chinese plan to build, acquire or use a naval base in Pakistan.
> 
> So while the Type-54A would be a good match for the PN&#8217;s area air defence requirements such an acquisition might indicate more than a simple purchase. Indeed, any PN acquisition of Chinese-built warships would well repay close examination of its financial terms. Generous financial terms from China would be evidence of Chinese strategic policy towards protection of their now-essential trade routes. The obvious trade-off inside the &#8216;significant changes and upgrades&#8217; the PN has requested for the four-ship order is to upgrade from FM-90 to HQ-16 VLS as fitted to the Type 54A. It has to be stressed that at time of writing there was no confirmation of this part of the requested upgrade package, although it is confirmed that Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) will be building two of the new ships. KSEW is also building three Azmat class fast attack craft, the first of class having been built in China at Xingang Shipyard. The ships are a 560 ton fast attack with C-802A surface-to-surface missiles. The vessels are 60 metres long, have a range of 1 000 nautical miles and a top speed of 30 knots. They are a cheap and reasonably modern missile craft although their SSM fit cannot be regarded as particularly effective.
> 
> When China Shipbuilding Trading Corporation (CSTC) secured the four-ship, improved F-22P Zulfiquar class order, no details were released regarding the nature of the changes the PN required for the type. What was announced was that the changes requested had been accepted, and that &#8220;A spokesman for CSTC was unable to say if the eight FM-90 SAMs (based on French &#8216;Crotale&#8217; copies) would be replaced by a larger number of more capable missiles housed in a VLS&#8230;.&#8221; It would be premature to come to any conclusion that HQ-16 might be fitted to these four ships, but the possibility of it should be carefully noted.
> 
> The PN is also in dire need of new submarines. The two Agosta 70 cannot be considered operational even though they are still reported to operate in local waters. These are believed to be training activities. The three Agosta-90B are a modern and capable platform, yet once again a replacement program should be well under way by now. There are few signs that one is since the end of the 2011 talks concerning Pakistan&#8217;s negotiations for a deal for six Chinese-built submarines. The PN has been actively canvassing other builders since 2011, but the problem once again is money. Once again the only realistic option is China, which currently has two modern submarine designs in production or available. These are the 4,000-ton (submerged) Type-041 Yuan class, and a smaller design, the 2,300-ton (submerged) S-20. Both can be fitted with an AIP module. The constant speculation regarding the PN acquiring Chinese SSN remains merely that, there is no evidence even of a Chinese willingness to discuss such a matter, and the PN&#8217;s ability to operate an SSN is assessed to be low. They will be doing well to maintain extant numbers of capable submarines (three) over the longer term.
> 
> Of deeper concern is the steady Sinification of the PN. It is altering from a western-oriented force with older but capable ex-RN and ex-USN types, to a Chinese &#8216;satellite&#8217; Navy, with a gradual decrease in non-Chinese influences being noteworthy. This is certainly in China&#8217;s strategic interest, yet it is not necessarily against western interests either. China now has a valid strategic requirement for a local partner of some sort &#8211; at the very least they will continue to shoulder an increasing burden of traditional &#8216;maritime constabulary&#8217; functions: anti-piracy being just the most obvious. And this is driven not by Chinese expansionism into the Indian Ocean, but by their new strategic reality &#8211; that&#8217;s where a lot of their energy imports come from. The &#8216;interesting twist&#8217; in this strategic alteration is the tension between China and Pakistan on one hand and India on the other.
> 
> In that equation several factors are still to come fully to flower. First among these are the implications of the new US Air-Sea Battle doctrine and the so-called (and almost certainly hollow, given his rundown of the US military) Obama policy of the &#8216;Asia Pivot&#8217;. What is certain is that a slow strategic change which began twenty years ago is starting to now influence day-to-day operational and strategic realities in the northern Indian Ocean.



Sir the only problem is shortage of money other wise most countries don't use frigates of different countries Sir most of them use war ships and submarines built by one country mostly either Russia or Europe Sir so we need to get money and if we get them we can get better version of F22 or if called F23 and also get new destroyer from China and by the way may by UK would be also willing to sell us because they have to improve their economy more


----------



## Zarvan

@fatman17 yes if we have some of oil reserves and other reserves we can offer China to extract them and take some percentage of them and in return give us War Ships and Submarines and Fighter Jets for our forces and above all use gawadar make it their trading and military base @Aeronaut @Leader @Oscar @nuclearpak and others


----------



## Green Angel

Zarvan said:


> @Aeronaut @Leader @WebMaster @nuclearpak @Oscar @Antibody @Imran Khan @fatman17 @Icarus @Rafi @Areesh and others their is whole article in every news paper almost why is that ?
> http://e.thenews.com.pk/9-3-2013/page23.asp



How many F-22P Frigates do we have right now in service, PNS ASLAT was commissioned in April 2013 ? Today is another ASLAT ???????


----------



## Zarvan

Green Angel said:


> How many F-22P Frigates do we have right now in service, PNS ASLAT was commissioned in April 2013 ? Today is another ASLAT ???????



No Sir that time Sea Trials started now it is ready to go to war and we have after this 4 now and we are looking forward to go for more but we need money hope we can use gawadar and Gold mines to get lot of weapons from our dear friend China


----------



## Green Angel

Zarvan said:


> No Sir that time Sea Trials started now it is ready to go to war and we have after this 4 now and we are looking forward to go for more but we need money hope we can use gawadar and Gold mines to get lot of weapons from our dear friend China



CSTC to provide four naval ships to Pak Navy | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Green Angel said:


> CSTC to provide four naval ships to Pak Navy | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia



I think KS&EWs will going to build another 4-7 of the F-22P Block-IIs and may be starting from this year....


----------



## Zarvan

&#1605;&#1705;&#1605;&#1604; &#1591;&#1608;&#1585; &#1662;&#1585; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705;&#1740; &#1608;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1587;&#1746; &#1578;&#1740;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1662;&#1729;&#1604;&#1575; &#1580;&#1583;&#1740;&#1583; &#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1740; &#1580;&#1606;&#1711;&#1740; &#1580;&#1729;&#1575;&#1586; &#1662;&#1740; &#1575;&#1740;&#1606; &#1575;&#1740;&#1587; &#1575;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578; &#1548;&#1605;&#1740;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1662;&#1740;&#1672;&#1608;&#1586; &#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1589;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1740;&#1578; &#1585;&#1705;&#1726;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1748;&#1740;&#1729; &#1580;&#1729;&#1575;&#1586; &#1585;&#1740;&#1672;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1657;&#1740;&#1705;&#1606;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1740; &#1587;&#1746; &#1604;&#1740;&#1587; &#1729;&#1746; &#1748;


----------



## Black Eagle 90

I am hopeful that it will have VLS based AShM and Criuse Missiles along with VLS anti-aircraft ones.........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghauri05

Green Angel said:


> How many F-22P Frigates do we have right now in service, PNS ASLAT was commissioned in April 2013 ? Today is another ASLAT ???????


what is the weapons package?Does it has SAMs and ability to launch cruise missiles?
Does PN has any other project with china?


----------



## Zarvan

ghauri05 said:


> what is the weapons package?Does it has SAMs and ability to launch cruise missiles?
> Does PN has any other project with china?



Pakistan is planning to have better more of these but better version most probably new F23 and for Cruise Missiles I think we should buy their new destroyer we can get that in fact many of them if we allow them to build military base in Gawadar


----------



## ghauri05

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan is planning to have better more of these but better version most probably new F23 and for Cruise Missiles I think we should buy their new destroyer we can get that in fact many of them if we allow them to build military base in Gawadar


what about SAMs??
And is there any agreement for procurement of more Frigates??


----------



## Zarvan

ghauri05 said:


> what about SAMs??
> And is there any agreement for procurement of more Frigates??



I don't know but yes we are planning to buy number of things from them details will emerge soon because Khalid Wyne went their to have discussion on these the issue is not weather China is giving them or not the issue is when we want to have them and our economy


----------



## ghauri05

Zarvan said:


> I don't know but yes we are planning to buy number of things from them details will emerge soon because Khalid Wyne went their to have discussion on these the issue is not weather China is giving them or not the issue is when we want to have them and our economy


Plz confirm about SAMs from some one(if u can), Pakistan really needs those


----------



## Zarvan

ghauri05 said:


> Plz confirm about SAMs from some one(if u can), Pakistan really needs those


 @Aeronaut @Imran Khan @DESERT FIGHTER you guys should answer @ghauri05 @fatman17


----------



## fatman17

*MSPO 2013: Polish company confirms deliveries of RIBs to Pakistan special forces*

Author:Remigiusz Wilk, Kielce


Last posted:2013-09-06


Polish company Techno Marine revealed at MSPO 2013 that it has been delivering high-speed boats to the Pakistan Special Service Group Navy - SSG(N). 

About 30 Techno Marine SOF Thunder TM-1025 rigid inflatable boats (RIBs) have been delivered in three batches to the SSG(N) to date, a company representative disclosed at the international defence industry exhibition. 

Techno Marine is a designer and manufacturer of high-speed RIBs of 7-16 m in length. The SOF Thunder TM-1025 is a 10.5-m length high-speed boat able to carry 12-16 people, powered by two 250 hp engines with a 50 kt maximum speed


JDW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

ghauri05 said:


> what is the weapons package?Does it has SAMs and ability to launch cruise missiles?
> Does PN has any other project with china?



ASLAT
Capable of accommodating 200 personnel, the ships are also armed with a single 76.2mm main gun, eight C-802/CSS-N-8 sub-sonic Saccade anti-ship missiles, an eight-round FM-90 surface-to-air missile (SAM) and two hangar-top type 730B 30mm close-in weapon system (CIWS) units.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

fatman17 said:


> *MSPO 2013: Polish company confirms deliveries of RIBs to Pakistan special forces*
> 
> Author:Remigiusz Wilk, Kielce
> 
> 
> Last posted:2013-09-06
> 
> 
> Polish company Techno Marine revealed at MSPO 2013 that it has been delivering high-speed boats to the Pakistan Special Service Group Navy - SSG(N).
> 
> About 30 Techno Marine SOF Thunder TM-1025 rigid inflatable boats (RIBs) have been delivered in three batches to the SSG(N) to date, a company representative disclosed at the international defence industry exhibition.
> 
> Techno Marine is a designer and manufacturer of high-speed RIBs of 7-16 m in length. The SOF Thunder TM-1025 is a 10.5-m length high-speed boat able to carry 12-16 people, powered by two 250 hp engines with a 50 kt maximum speed
> 
> 
> JDW



I am sure Pakistan Navy can build such on its own with Japanese or Korean engines....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rain

Can any one tell how many Anti ship missile are carried by the F22p and how many torpedos? not launchers but actual number of missiles and torpedo carried by the ship/frigate


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan Naval Bases*

Base...................City............Type............................Latitude................Longitude
PNS Ahsan.............................Coastal Radar...............	__°__'N.................__°__'E
PNS Bahadur...........................Training Facility............__°__'N.................__°__'E
PNS Himalaya..........................Diver Training...............__°__'N.................__°__'E
PNS Iqbal...............................Special Ops Training........__°__'N...............__°__'E
PNS Jauhar.............................Engineering Training........__°__'N...............__°__'E
PNS Jinnah.......Ormara..............Naval Base...................25°10'N...............25°14'N	64°42'E [East Bay]..64°33'E [West Bay]
PNS Karsaz..............................Logistics Training............__°__'N...............__°__'E
.............................................Naval War College...........__°__'N...............__°__'E
PNS Makran.......Pasni................Naval Base...................25°17'N................63°28'E
PNS Mehran.......Karachi.............Naval Air Station............24°52'N...............67°03'E
PNS Qasim................................Marine Training..............__°__'N...............__°__'E
Port Qasim................................Naval Base...................__°__'N...............__°__'E
PNS Rahbar...............................Naval Academy.............__°__'N...............__°__'E
Karachi.....................................Fleet HQ Naval Base......24°48'N................66°58'E
Jiwani.......................................Naval Base...................25°03'N...............61°44'E
Gwadar.....................................Commerical Port.............25°11'N...............25°09'N...62°34'E [East Bay]..62°24'E [West Bay]
Choohar Jamali............................Naval Base....................__°__'N...............__°__'E
Karachi..................................... Shipyard & Engineering Works Limited ( KSEW )
Karachi......................................Shipyard........................__°__'N..............__°__'E
PN Dockyard.......Karachi...............Shipyard.......................__°__'N..............__°__'E

GSOrg.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

DEFENCE NOTES


*Maritime Awareness and Pakistan Navy*

Commander (Retd) Muhammad AZAM KHAN makes the nexus between the sea and the Navy


The establishment of PN War College at Lahore came under lot of tirade and censure, in various forums of the armed forces besides print media, in the past and continues to a large extent even today. The College, functioning in temporary premises with makeshift arrangements since its inception in 1971, was shifted from Karachi to its present abode at Lahore in 1996 and consequently upgraded as P.N. War College. It was intended to conduct Naval Staff and War courses concurrently in the new premises under a well deliberated and revised set up for which necessary preparations including curricula were in the advanced stage. This, unfortunately, could not be put into effect in view of the compelling requirements of cost cutting and austerity measures that besides other things also led to the closure of the Joint services staff college and subsequent contemplated amalgamation of the three services staff colleges. It goes without saying that each service has its own exclusive operating environment and courses are accordingly structured to train the officers in various professional and staff skills including respective Service strategies. This task is undertaken to ensure that officers become professionally mature and competent enough to provide meaningful contribution while formulating joint National or Military strategy at a subsequent stage in their career progression. The rapidly changing technology, induction of new weapon systems and threat perception, like Geo-political environment, merits a perpetual review of the curriculum of courses in the services. Only an independently working institution within each service can meet such a demand. Unless this aspect is taken into account, no worthwhile input can be expected from the officers while attending joint courses in higher institutes of learning like National Defence College.

The shifting of the Naval College to a location other than Karachi was a long drawn goal of P.N. that besides other factors, could not be realized earlier for want of requisite funds as well as suitable dwelling upcountry. Having served as Deputy Director Naval Training and being directly involved with the establishment of this premier Naval institute at Lahore the author not only had a deep insight to the rationale behind the concept but is also well informed of the various attempts aimed at scuttling the project. The proposal ran into snags at the very outset and it became increasingly difficult to overcome red tape barricades when the plan was first presented outside the Navy. However, with some painstaking efforts, at successive tiers, NHQ finally managed approval for the project but not until an intense opposition from various quarters was substantially neutralized. Later, acquisition of land, being a premier location, also became an insurmountable task both at political as well as military levels. It was only after protracted discussions, discourses and persuasion at the highest level that the site was acquired for the purpose. But perhaps the most trying aspect of the project was the fact that some of the strongest opposition came from other sister services and the P.N's wisdom behind establishing an institute much away from sea shores was invariably questioned both formally and informally by almost all ranks. The debate continues intermittently in tri-service gatherings and muted voices of disagreement are still heard. Unfortunately, such thinking only reflects that we have yet to mature as a nation, insofar as maritime related affairs (of which Navy is just one component providing security) of the country are concerned.

It needs to be appreciated that many advanced Navies of the world including France, China and Malaysia continue to operate some of their premier Naval institutes much away from the Sea shores in hinterland as well as main cities to ensure adequate projection and better service understanding by its citizens. While the presence of Pakistan Army and PAF is felt everywhere in the country, P.N. inherently suffers on this account. Being restricted to Karachi and its surroundings, awareness about the Navy in other parts of the country and its role in the defence of the motherland is either scant or grossly misunderstood. This has resulted in tragic neglect of our maritime sector besides disproportionate representation in the service from parts of the country beyond Sindh. The problem gets further compounded since Pakistan is a land locked country with a small coastal belt and a non-seafaring populace. This, despite the fact that bulk of Pakistan's trade including that of strategic goods is through sea and a considerable amount of the country's revenue is generated by its maritime sector. That the role of Navy in the past major battles remains largely obscure gives yet another dimension to the problem.

Notwithstanding the efforts of P.N. towards self-acquaintance at the national level, it is an accepted reality that not much heed was paid to naval requirements till 1971 under the famous dictum of 'the defence of East Pakistan lies in the west'. Such ill-conceived notion was due to poor maritime awareness at the national level and hence the need to have a strong Navy for the defence of the united Pakistan was ignored. In the process, at least one Naval Chief (Admiral HMS Choudari) had to resign after he failed to convince the then national leadership on the dire necessity to build a strong Navy for the defence of the two wings. 

The disastrous effects of such neglect became increasingly pronounced towards the fall of 1971 when war clouds intensified. 

That Pakistan Navy learnt about the outbreak of hostilities in the west through radio news bulletin is sufficient indicator of its place then in the national defence corridors. One cannot but mention that it was the absence of a strong P.N. that eventually tore asunder this misplaced dictum. That unyielding and predominant land fixation (continental thinking) coupled with years of naval neglect only hastened fateful events of 1971, especially in the East, cannot be overemphasized. A weak and feeble Pakistan navy could barely prove sufficient before the formidable and well-equipped Indian navy despite some isolated incidents of dauntless courage and fearless resistance that were seen in both theatres of the War. The terror of a single submarine (PNS Ghazi - the only submarine then available for such distant operations) not only kept the Indian carrier as well as its allied forces at bay (much away from the area of operations) but the blockade of erstwhile East Pakistan could not be undertaken by the Indian Navy till Ghazi met its tragic fate. Admiral Krishnan, the then Indian FOC-in-C East acknowledges in his accounts that he prayed each morning seeking divine help for the destruction of, as he mentions the dreaded Kali devi (Ghazi). And indeed God did answer his prayers. The end of Ghazi not only catapulted the morale of the Indian navy but also made their job in the eastern theatre much easier. Consequently, Indian Carrier task force was brought in the Bay of Bengal to strike targets ashore at will. In the west a single destruction of Indian frigate (INS Khukri) by P.N. submarine Hangor effectively demoralized the enemy and put them on defensive after their initial onslaught of missile attacks on and around Karachi. Needless to mention that had Pakistan Navy been strong and national leadership conscious of its responsibility the accomplishment of the objectives by the Indians would have certainly been difficult and challenging if not impossible.

Much has changed in the context of conventional war in the sub-continent since 1971. Not only that, the world at large and South Asia will never be the same again after the nuclear detonations in the sub-continent some 21 months ago. Today, with increasing number of strategic assets of both countries scattered along or near the respective coast and wide ranging Global as well as regional interests (straits of Hormuz) within our area of operations a minor conflict at sea can trigger a large scale war that may engulf the entire region leading, eventually, to exchange of nuclear weapons. In the aftermath of Kargil crisis the Indian Navy's claim that 'it was the strategic deployment of I.N and threat of blockading that would have crippled Pakistan's War fighting potential as well as economy which resulted in averting the War' remains a stark reminder of the perils that lie ahead. The Indian Government. fully cognizant of its strategic maritime interests has recently earmarked a sum of US$ 4.5 billion for the Indian Navy under a new strategy of which the guiding principle is 'that naval assets are the most suitable platforms for India's growing nuclear arsenal'. While all efforts are in hand to transform the Indian navy into a Blue-Water Navy, few acquisitions are perhaps ominously Pakistan specific. These include Russian Kiev class carrier that is being upgraded and retrofitted at an estimated cost of US$ 750 million and will be equipped with multirole Mig 29 K shipborne aircraft. The planned inventory also includes the satellite based command and control network, cruise launching missile capability on 10 principal combatants and, off course, the future nuclear submarine dubbed the Advanced Technology Vehicle (ATV) planned for deployment by 2008. Above all and of late, the Indian navy has kept an extremely offensive, in fact, provocative posture close to our waters in the Arabian Sea and has conducted a number of major exercises involving all elements of the Navy besides IAF. To add to that a number of Pakistani fishermen were recently apprehended and executed in the most blatant and callous manner while fishing well within the territorial waters of Pakistan. Nearly 40 warships including those from United States, Britain France and South Africa are likely to participate in the India's first five-day international review scheduled in February this year. The message that is thus being conveyed needs to be understood and appreciated at the national level, more so in view of the emerging realignments in South Asia and the changed Geo-strategic environments.

The influence of Sea power on the history of mankind cannot be overemphasized. Both land and sea theatre have importance in their own right. However in the post-cold war era where economics has assumed significance in determining relations and Geo strategy is being replaced by Geo economics as a measure of National Strength the maritime sector has become the focus all over the world. Sea based resources (oil, gas, and fish) have become crucial to the economic success of littoral states and hence must be supervised and administered. These resources are likely to have profound effect on the formation of power blocs and may as well shape the destiny of the nations in the 21st century. Not only that, the extensive use of sea as the cheapest and easiest means of mass transportation has contributed to the internationalization of world trade, commerce and industry and linked the entire world.

Pakistan Navy has come a long way from 1971. Joint exercises, formulation of various joint doctrines and tri-service strategies as well as increased interaction in various forums has led to its better understanding by the other two services. However a large quantum of population is still unaware of the significant responsibility entrusted and the vital role that P.N has to play both during peace (Policing the EEZ etc) as well as War. This in present times does not, in any way, augur well for a country whose economy is so heavily linked with Sea borne trade. Such state, as in the past, is fraught with danger and may have serious ramifications for the country in future as well. In addition to loss of revenue, a large quantum of younger generation today seems only more inclined and thus opting for the other two services.

A realization of the significance of maritime sector requires a pragmatic approach and is as important a national requirement as the protection of our vital sea trade routes that rest with the Pakistan navy. Besides other considerations, it was the fear of an increasing lack of awareness on naval related matters as well as poor representation from other provinces and parts of the country that compelled P.N. to stretch itself beyond seashores of Mekran coast. Today, the increased presence of 'whites' in the heartland of Punjab has enormously added to P.N's acquaintance at the grass root level. This scribe has observed Naval related issues being discussed and intriguing questions posed by commoners as never witnessed before. Realization, at the national level, of its strategic significance for the country remains a cherished goal of P.N. The establishment of a naval institute upcountry was just a small step towards accomplishment of this goal. One only hopes that awareness about this tiny but vital defence service that holds immense strategic value shall soon dawn at the national level as much as for the security commitments of the country as also for the prosperity of its future generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Naval Chiefs of Pakistan*

Complete List of Pakistani Ex chief of Naval staff and commander in chiefs. Name and tenure of all Naval chiefs of Pakistan Navy from 1947 .

01-	Rear Admiral James Wilfred Jefford......15 August 1947	30 January 1953
02-	Vice Admiral Haji Mohammad Siddiq......31 January 1953	28 February 1959
03-	Vice Admiral Afzal Rahman Khan..........1 March 1959	20 October 1966
04-	Vice Admiral Syed Muhammad Ahsan....20 October 1966	31 August 1969
05-	Vice Admiral Muzaffar Hassan.............1 September 1969	22 December 1971
06-	Vice Admiral Hasan Hafeez Ahmed.......3 March 1972	9 March 1975
07-	Admiral Muhammad Shariff..................23 March 1975	21 March 1979
08-	Admiral Karamat Rahman Niazi.............22 March 1979	23 March 1983
09-	Admiral Tariq Kamal Khan...................23 March 1983	9 April 1986
10-	Admiral Iftikhar Ahmed Sirohey............9 April 1986	9 November 1988
11-	Admiral Yastur-ul-Haq Malik................10 November 1988	8 November 1991
12-	Admiral Saeed Mohammad Khan............9 November 1991	9 November 1994
13-	Admiral Mansurul Haq..........................10 November 1994	1 May 1997
14-	Admiral Fasih Bokhari...........................2 May 1997	2 October 1999
15-	Admiral Abdul Aziz Mirza.......................2 October 1999	2 October 2002
16-	Admiral Shahid Karimullah......................3 October 2002	6 October 2005
17-	Admiral Muhammad Afzal Tahir...............7 October 2005	7 October 2008
18-	Admiral Noman Bashir............................7 October 2008	7 October 2011
19-	Admiral Muhammad Asif Sandila...............7 October 2011	Present

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

32 ton tug zordar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Eagle 90

nomi007 said:


> 32 ton tug zordar



Does it being designed locally and I think we need to expand the KSEW along with its capability in the commercial sector too...


----------



## RAMPAGE

@Dazzler

Heard that Nescom is working on a Nuclear Submarine but no details !!!

any info ??


----------



## Dazzler

RAMPAGE said:


> @Dazzler
> 
> Heard that Nescom is working on a Nuclear Submarine but no details !!!
> 
> any info ??



No idea about Nescom but PAEC with NDC were working on the reactor, KSEW on the hull

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAMPAGE

Dazzler said:


> No idea about Nescom but PAEC with NDC were working on the reactor, KSEW on the hull


yeah ndc/nescom same thing 

btw can these reactors be used in nuclear AC's ???


----------



## S.Y.A

Dazzler said:


> No idea about Nescom but PAEC with NDC were working on the reactor, KSEW on the hull



NDC is a subsidiary of nescom, nescom is an umbrella org that has AWC,NDC, MTC, MSL etc. as its subsidiaries.


----------



## Mugwop

S.Y.A said:


> NDC is a subsidiary of nescom, nescom is an umbrella org that has AWC,NDC, MTC, MSL etc. as its subsidiaries.



Why is it taking us so long to build a nuclear sub? What's the hold up?


----------



## S.Y.A

Jessica_L said:


> Why is it taking us so long to build a nuclear sub? What's the hold up?



i am not an official of navy or nescom, how am i supposed to know? and on the other hand money and technology is the hold up


----------



## Mugwop

S.Y.A said:


> i am not an official of navy or nescom, how am i supposed to know? and on the other hand money and technology is the hold up



Money I kinda figured but technology??


----------



## RAMPAGE

Jessica_L said:


> Money I kinda figured but technology??


Money isn't the issue for this project !!!


----------



## S.Y.A

RAMPAGE said:


> Money isn't the issue for this project !!!



a decent nuke sub costs more than a billion $, and then R&D budget is another issue, the whole budget of our navy is around 500million$(only...literally). how do you suppose we will be able to build some and maintain them?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

S.Y.A said:


> a decent nuke sub costs more than a billion $, and then R&D budget is another issue, the whole budget of our navy is around 500million$(only...literally). how do you suppose we will be able to build some and maintain them?


We can't compromise our 2nd strike capability and money is not an issue when it comes to our nuclear deterrence !!!!!

Anyways Nescom is definitely working on the sub.


----------



## S.Y.A

Zarvan said:


> &#1605;&#1705;&#1605;&#1604; &#1591;&#1608;&#1585; &#1662;&#1585; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705;&#1740; &#1608;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1587;&#1746; &#1578;&#1740;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1662;&#1729;&#1604;&#1575; &#1580;&#1583;&#1740;&#1583; &#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1740; &#1580;&#1606;&#1711;&#1740; &#1580;&#1729;&#1575;&#1586; &#1662;&#1740; &#1575;&#1740;&#1606; &#1575;&#1740;&#1587; &#1575;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578; &#1548;&#1605;&#1740;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1662;&#1740;&#1672;&#1608;&#1586; &#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1589;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1740;&#1578; &#1585;&#1705;&#1726;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1748;&#1740;&#1729; &#1580;&#1729;&#1575;&#1586; &#1585;&#1740;&#1672;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1657;&#1740;&#1705;&#1606;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1740; &#1587;&#1746; &#1604;&#1740;&#1587; &#1729;&#1746; &#1748;



seriously man JADEED Jangi Jahaz? it does not even have a proper SAM system



RAMPAGE said:


> We can't compromise our 2nd strike capability and money is not an issue when it comes to our nuclear deterrence !!!!!
> 
> Anyways Nescom is definitely working on the sub.



theek hai yar aap maan li aap ki baat, aap khush hojao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

nomi007 said:


> 32 ton tug zordar


this is not 1st ship
karachi shipyard even produce MV Islamabad which is 17,200 metric tons

some products are
Merchant vessels

Al-Abbas - first one was built in 1967 for Muhammadi Steamship Company Limited.
MV Islamabad - largest ship constructed by KSEW.

Naval vessels
Frigates

PNS Aslat of the F-22P Zulfiquar class frigate

Patrol craft

Jalalat II class missile boat
Larkana class large patrol craft

Submarines

Agosta 90B class submarine
Cosmos class MG110 mini-submarine
and oil tankers for navy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viking 63

Why do we need Nuclear Subs ??? are we going to compete with usnavy or the Russians, AIP is also something which allows the subs to stay in water for 2-3 months without surfacing..


----------



## Dazzler

S.Y.A said:


> NDC is a subsidiary of nescom, nescom is an umbrella org that has AWC,NDC, MTC, MSL etc. as its subsidiaries.



subsidiary doesnt mean they work on the same projects as the parent company,,,, NDC has some advanced projects under the hood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*China-Pakistan Relations*

&#8226;Minister for Defense Production Rana Tanveer Hussain met with a Chinese delegation on Tuesday to discuss relations between the two countries, especially potential cooperation over shipbuilding.[30]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Eagle 90

fatman17 said:


> *China-Pakistan Relations*
> 
> &#8226;Minister for Defense Production Rana Tanveer Hussain met with a Chinese delegation on Tuesday to discuss relations between the two countries, especially potential cooperation over shipbuilding.[30]



As being discussed and cleared that China is far superior than Turkey in Naval vessel construction and designing. So why not Pakistan had made a deal with Chinese and also gained some professional help from Japan and Korea to start our own Commercial as well as Military ship building....


----------



## S.Y.A

Dazzler said:


> *subsidiary doesnt mean they work on the same projects as the parent company*,,,, NDC has some advanced projects under the hood.



but most projects are the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## copasi

Black Eagle 90 said:


> As being discussed and cleared that China is far superior than Turkey in Naval vessel construction and designing. So why not Pakistan had made a deal with Chinese and also gained some professional help from Japan and Korea to start our own Commercial as well as Military ship building....



Exactly, shipbuilding industry is very suitable for a country like Parkistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.Y.A

Viking 63 said:


> Why do we need Nuclear Subs ??? are we going to compete with usnavy or the Russians, AIP is also something which allows the subs to stay in water for 2-3 months without surfacing..



its 2 months at most...and nuclear subs have a larger payload, as well as superior intelligence systems(again because of more space available). but we dont need them, 10-15 AIP subs(nuke cruise missile armed) would be best for us.


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan Navy Orion in Australian International Fleet Review*


October 5th, 2013. 

A WELCOME participant in the Royal Australian Navy&#8217;s (RAN&#8217;s) International Fleet Review (IFR) was Pakistan Navy Lockheed P-3C Orion 80 [...]

AFD


----------



## Nishan_101

fatman17 said:


> *Pakistan Navy Orion in Australian International Fleet Review*
> 
> 
> October 5th, 2013.
> 
> A WELCOME participant in the Royal Australian Navy&#8217;s (RAN&#8217;s) International Fleet Review (IFR) was Pakistan Navy Lockheed P-3C Orion 80 [...]
> 
> AFD



What does this means???


----------



## genmirajborgza786

@jaibi bro, as discussed I am writing & posting articles on green water navy, i hope this is the right thread
regards 

an earlier post by me 

experience vs "experience with intelligence"

no matter which ever curtain of reason we find to escape behind the ego (ghairat) of some of our or so-called people with experience or generals, (jarnails) or strategist's the fact of the matter is that we don't have a Navy that can do justice to a nuclear power country , & people that are to be blamed for this are those very experienced general's & strategist's who spent all their life in defending Pakistan (sir'jees or janab's) but still they couldn't come up with an adequate plan to build up a strong naval power that can not only protect & defend our coastlines but also secure our supply routes & here lies the problem because we have given weight to devotion & emotion ,but neglected strategies ., just because a person gives a large part of his life to the force doesn't necessarily qualifies him/her to be the pillar to rely on . we have to understand the difference between devotion & experience & "experience with intelligent competency" or "result oriented experience" , lets be honest this is not the era of "jazba a imani" . ' but it is for sure the age of ship building capacities R&D's, technology, adequate gears, bullet proof vests ,modernized guns, ships, fighter jets, ASMD , SAM's & ABM's in short "Network centric warfare", & that's where we have cheated our selves even today we have people who doesn't understand that defending the coastlines & securing the supply routes are entirely two different strategies altogether, let me simplify it for you, GOD forbid suppose in a conflict there is a blockade imposed on us, then even if we some how *defend our coastlines [/B ]still it will not break the blockade ! because our supply lines will still be blocked ,because one of the main objectives of any blockade is to exhaust the country of its supply needs or War resources & other important necessities like Oil, weapons, spares, important necessities of daily life like foods items, medicines enforcements etc's & above all to standstill the Economy & that's where a "Green water navy" comes in, it not only defends its coastlines but also protects & secures its supply lines after all a green water naval capability is a competent combination of both "defensive & offensive" capabilities, & let alone defensive & offensive green water naval power, we don't even have a strong brown water capability to defend us ! & then we see the fanciest of uniforms wore by our officers with medals shining through can literally light a room up ! & we become contended with it, foolish is a word too little to describe who ever gets impressed by it , an intelligent citizen here will always ask sir' what kind of navy do we have ? is it a coastal one , a brown water one or a green water one ? & do we have an adequate ship building capacity for it ? no we don't if truth be told then the fact of the matter is that we don't even have a fully brown water navy let alone a green water one , take a look at South Korea they have a force of 650 thousand plus active troops well geared , well protected & a well armed one then ours from 
A to Z, they have an air force of 850 fighter jets, a ship building capacity to envy, & not to mention a "Green water navy" & they are 1,500 sq km smaller then Khyber Pakhtunkhwa & F.A.T.A !*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

for those who does not understand the importance of a green water navy, here is a very detailed article I came across 

http://www.informationdissemination.net/2010/06/what-is-green-water.html



> *What is Green Water?*
> 
> Advocates of building out a balanced force structure consisting of larger numbers of smaller, shallow draft ships to complement a smaller number of higher end surface combatants often use the term "green water" to characterize the environment where a smaller vessel capability would operate. But what does green water really mean? During a recent CSBA workshop on maritime irregular warfare, a lively debate ensued on this issue, without much consensus.
> 
> The NOC delineates three categories which one might assume are included to help differentiate operating environments and steer the range of capabilities that might be required by naval forces in those areas: "Blue water refers to the open ocean; green water refers to coastal waters, ports and harbors; and brown water refers to navigable rivers and their estuaries." The distinction is important, not just from an operating paradigm, but in relation to the spectrum of future (and current) naval force structures.



*this part is quiet tricky from an Pakistani perspective but is none the less helpful *



> An advocate of exclusively high end ships would be quick to point out that large combatants are equally capable of operating in coastal waters. Which of course is true, as deep draft cruisers, destroyers, and amphibious ships frequently perform missions in areas near the OPLATs in the Northern Arabian Gulf or within sight of land off various third world coasts. Because blue water ships are capable of operating in coastal areas, one will frequently hear the argument that a force of less green water ships to complement multi-mission blue water ships isn't required



*from a technical point of views sums it up very well especially from an opposite analysis in reverse theory, the important element is "that a force of less" "green water" ships can complement multi-mission, where blue water capability isn't required, but none the less should be enough to secure supply lines or hold off an blockade or even offer ("résistance") to some extent* 

* same as above not related, but can help give an idea from a different perspective or from an opposite analysis *



> Balanced force "green water" evangelists must challenge this logic. In an effort further the discourse, let me suggest a new definition for consideration: green water is a maritime environment in which a large naval vessel is unable to perform effectively due to any number of operational constraints. These reasons could include, but are not limited to:



*not related*



> Draft - The most obvious limitation of large ships in coastal areas is hydrography. For example, the LCS' 15 foot draft opens up the number of ports that the Navy can access globally from 362 to 1,111. Extrapolated from the number ports to actual of square miles of acessible waterspace, a 15-20 feet less draft makes a considerable impact and a sub-10 foot draft exponentially more so. As much as we may want to relive the glory days of WWII and Cold War naval operations, the more likely scenario is that current and future operations and conflicts will occur in the littorals. The ability to operate in nearly every square meter of water is an imperative to exercising US sea power globally.




*however I found this part of the article the most suited from Pakistan's perspective *



> Vulnerability to Sea Denial Threats - Although losing the initiative in naval warfare is always tactically unwise; recent history, culture, and ROE leads one to the conclusion that US surface ships usually take the first hit upon initiation of hostilities at sea. Given this probability, smaller, less expensive vessels should be stationed closer to shore than large ships where land-based enemy sea denial threats such as ASCMs, FAC swarm attacks, mines, or any combination of those may be expected. Although unpleasant to think about, the loss of a billion+ dollar combatant and hundreds of Sailors is much less palatable to the American people than a couple dozen Sailors and a sub-one hundred million dollar vessel. The oft-heard counter-argument is that larger ships are more survivable than smaller ships; in future posts, we'll explore that contention in more detail.





> The above green water definition is admittedly imperfect; however the debate of high end only versus balanced force must take into account non-traditional constraints to blue water ship operations in the littorals. A corollary of this definition that favors maintenance of a robust force of large combatants is that smaller vessels are often unable to operate independently for any duration in "blue water" due to considerations such as range or sea state. Clearly a properly balanced blue/green/brown water naval force is in order to deal with the full range of operating environments.



Information Dissemination: What is Green Water?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaibi

It's a good post, gen, however, we are concentrating on building an inventory first and then in other sections we would concentrate on possible future directions, this section would be perfect there. Secondly, for the wiki we are looking for neutral articles so it would be great if you could tone it down a bit. It's an important piece, turst me, people need to read this, so I would encourage you to continue. 

If you are interested in joining up our PN section of the Task Force you're more than welcome!



genmirajborgza786 said:


> @jaibi bro, as discussed I am writing & posting articles on green water navy, i hope this is the right thread
> regards
> 
> an earlier post by me
> 
> experience vs "experience with intelligence"
> 
> no matter which ever curtain of reason we find to escape behind the ego (ghairat) of some of our or so-called people with experience or generals, (jarnails) or strategist's the fact of the matter is that we don't have a Navy that can do justice to a nuclear power country , & people that are to be blamed for this are those very experienced general's & strategist's who spent all their life in defending Pakistan (sir'jees or janab's) but still they couldn't come up with an adequate plan to build up a strong naval power that can not only protect & defend our coastlines but also secure our supply routes & here lies the problem because we have given weight to devotion & emotion ,but neglected strategies ., just because a person gives a large part of his life to the force doesn't necessarily qualifies him/her to be the pillar to rely on . we have to understand the difference between devotion & experience & "experience with intelligent competency" or "result oriented experience" , lets be honest this not the era of "jazba a imani" . ' but it is for sure the age of ship building capacities R&D's, technology, adequate gears, bullet proof vests ,modernized guns, ships, fighter jets, ASMD , SAM's & ABM's in short "Network centric warfare", & that's where we have cheated our selves even today we have people who doesn't understand that defending the coastlines & securing the supply routes are entirely two different strategies altogether, let me simplify it for you, GOD forbid suppose in a conflict there is a blockade imposed on us, then even if we some how *defend our coastlines [/B ]still it will not break the blocked ! because our supply lines will still be blocked ,because one of the main objectives of any blocked is to exhaust the country of its supply needs or War resources & other important necessities like Oil, weapons, spares, important necessities of daily life like foods item, medicines enforcements etc's & above all to standstill the Economy & that's where a Green water navy comes in it not only defends its coastlines but also protects & secures it supply lines after all a green water naval capability is a competent combination of both defensive & offensive capabilities, & let alone defensive & offensive green water naval power, we don't even have strong brown water capability to defend us ! & then we see the fanciest of uniforms wore by our officers with medals shining through can literally light a room up ! & we become contended with it foolish is a word too little to describe who ever get impressed by it ,an intelligent citizen here will always ask sir' what kind of navy do we have ? is it coastal one , a brown water one or a green water one ? do we have an adequate ship building capacity ? no we don't if truth be told then the fact of the matter is that we don't even have a fully brown water navy let alone a green water one , take a look at South Korea they have a force of 650 thousand plus active troops well geared , well protected & a well armed one then ours from
> A to Z, they have an air force of 850 fighter jets, a ship building capacity to envy, & not to mention a "Green water navy" & they are 1,500 sq km smaller then Khyber Pakhtunkhwa & F.A.T.A !*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

nomi007 said:


>



Hopefully our relations with Russian and EU(especially France, Germany and Italy) will grow more and we must look towards gaining expertise of Ship building and Submarine building from these countries.


----------



## nomi007

hope pak-russia relations will be strengthen in this decade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jupiter2007

Pakistan must work with Turkey on the TF-100 Multipurpose frigate project....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khaqan Humayun

I think we must not feel happy in Past we have seen what happen after Afghan war in 1992.



jupiter2007 said:


> Pakistan must work with Turkey on the TF-100 Multipurpose frigate project....


Good to see this.


----------



## Zarvan

GHL recently sold four craft to the Pakistan navy as it wants to patrol the Kutch &#8211; an area which lies between India and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viking 63

Karachi Shipyard needs to be completly overhauled with Civilian and Milatary sections run diffretly and by different teams, I prefer civilian to control both sections, with Naval personal on board for their Input on diff projects !!


----------



## MJaa

Naval Chief Visits Pak Marine’s Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) Squadron





Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Asif Sandila accompanied by Commander Pakistan Fleet and Commander Coast today visited the Pakistan Navy’s Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) set up at HQ 1st Pak Marine Battalion in Sajawal, Creeks area during operational visit to field units.

Read More @ http://goo.gl/5k2CLa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

MJaa said:


> Naval Chief Visits Pak Marine’s Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) Squadron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Asif Sandila accompanied by Commander Pakistan Fleet and Commander Coast today visited the Pakistan Navy’s Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) set up at HQ 1st Pak Marine Battalion in Sajawal, Creeks area during operational visit to field units.
> 
> Read More @ http://goo.gl/5k2CLa



They need to have at least 11 UQAB and 16 Shahpar UAV to monitor coast and coastal waters 24/7 from Jiwani to badin. I am hopeful that NESCOM can be able to add any equipment that is present on MPAs for submarine detection too.

Also if Burraq is available to them then they should also go for 21 of these over doing UAVs operation which MPAs do but in a very small fractional cost.


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan Naval Ships in Sri Lanka on a goodwill visit *
ISLAMABAD, Oct 26 (APP): Pakistan Naval Ships PNS NASR and Khaiber will be arriving at Colombo Port on a goodwill visit from 27th to 30th October 2013. As part of goodwill, Pakistan Navy ships frequently make port calls on Sri Lanka. These visits are aimed at further strengthening the defence relationship between Sri Lanka and Pakistan.

Sri Lanka is an important regional country and Pakistan Navy accords great importance to cooperation with the Sri Lankan Navy, said a press release issued by Pakistan High Commission in Colombo.The PNS NASR is a leading unit of Pakistani Navy Fleet’s 9th Auxiliary and Mine Warfare Squadron. Its name, an Arabic word meaning “HELP”, denotes its combat support role vital for sustained naval operations at sea. The ship in addition also undertakes long range helicopter operations with anti-ship missile and torpedoes.PNS NASR, commanded by Captain Tarique Hussain PN, has the honor of participating in a large number of multinational/joint exercises. PNS NASR participated extensively in Tsunami relief Operations in 2004 at Maldives having the distinction to undertake the very first rescue operation in that country by any organization. It also has the honor of visiting various countries like Australia, Gulf, Far East Region and South East Regions.PNS Khaiber derives its name from a famous battle in 629 AD during which seemingly impregnable fortress of Khaiber was overcome by Muslim forces led by Hazrat Ali (AS) under the guidance of Holy Prophet (PBUH). Khaiber is the third ship of Pakistan Navy to be so named.PNS Khaiber, commanded by Captain Muhammad Faisal Abbasi PN, is the fourth of eight Type-21 ‘AMAZON’ class frigates. This ship was acquired by Pakistan Navy from UK in early 90s. After its induction in Pakistan Navy, it has undergone major modifications and up-gradations.


----------



## fatman17

British Royal Navy Warship visits Pakistan 
Tuesday, 05 November 2013 12:37 Posted by Parvez Jabri






KARACHI: HMS Bulwark, part of the UK's Response Force Task Group, deployed on Cougar 13, has visited Pakistan.
A UK Deputy High Commission statement here on Tuesday said that the ship was in Karachi for a short time to undertake an amphibious familiarisation for the Pakistan Marines with J Company, 42 Commando Royal Marines, and 4 Assault Squadron Royal Marines (ASRM), and to conduct talks with Pakistan Navy personnel recently returned from counter piracy operations in the Middle East.
It said that Commodore Paddy McAlpine, Commander United Kingdom Task Group, and Captain Andrew Burns Royal Navy, Commanding Officer HMS Bulwark, took the opportunity to visit the Commander of the Pakistan Marines Commodore Waris.
While the Pakistan Marines were undertaking their amphibious familiarisation, counter-piracy talks were conducted on board HMS Bulwark.
Issues under discussion included tactical techniques employed by boarding teams when searching vessels at sea, and the challenges faced by assigned forces during these important missions.
Commodore McAlpine commented on the visit: `The opportunity to visit Karachi came at quite short notice and was driven by a programme change elsewhere. That's what a forward deployed Task Group gives- maritime and political choice. In this instance, we were sent to Karachi to boost the bi-lateral Defence and Security relationship with Pakistan. We were overwhelmed by their generosity and the genuine warmth of their welcome. We were very well hosted and protected at a difficult time; a very worthwhile, but all too short, visit'. *Rear Admiral Khan Hasham promoted as Vice Admiral* 


KARACHI, Nov 6 (APP): Commander Pakistan Fleet Rear Admiral Khan Hasham Bin Saddique has been promoted to the rank of vice admiral. A Pakistan Navy (PN) press release issued here on Wednesday said that Vice Admiral Khan Hasham Bin Saddique joined PN on January 1, 1978 and was commissioned in 1980. He has illustrious career with wide ranging experience of field, staff and command appointments in PN as well as in the joint services organisations.
He has commanded Pakistan Navy Ship Shahjahan, Maritime Operations Training Complex (PNS Bahadur), Pakistan Naval Academy, Pakistan Navy War College and National Security College (NDU) Islamabad. 
In addition the Flag Officer has also served as ACNS (Plans), Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Admin), Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Operations). 
He also held the command of Multinational Maritime Task Force (CTF 150) at HQ US NAVCENT Bahrain.
The officer undertook initial training at Britannia Royal Naval College UK and won the Sword of Honour as best All Round graduate. 
He did his Masters in Joint Warfare and War Studies from Quaid-e-Azam University, M.Sc. in Operations Research from USA and M. Phil from NDU Islamabad in National Security. 
The officer has also qualified many professional courses including Surface Warfare Course from USA, Long Communication Course, Joint Services Staff Course and Armed Forces War Course from NDU.
In recognition of his meritorious services Vice Admiral Hasham has been decorated with Hilal-e-Imtiaz Military.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Neptune

jupiter2007 said:


> Pakistan must work with Turkey on the TF-100 Multipurpose frigate project....



what about these programs? 
























Black Eagle 90 said:


> As being discussed and cleared that China is far superior than Turkey in Naval vessel construction and designing. So why not Pakistan had made a deal with Chinese and also gained some professional help from Japan and Korea to start our own Commercial as well as Military ship building....



ahaha 

in terms of FACs, Patrol Boats, Corvettes, ( and frigates, destroyers, LHD by 2016) Turkey is "far superior" than Made in China products. Today, USN, RN and other nato navies use Turkish ship paints. And at overall shipbuilding terms, Turkey is number 4, behind US, Japan and UK. Thats called jealousy my friend. Our products may not be as cheap as yours but they're far advanced for sure.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Sir, you are


Neptune said:


> what about these programs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahaha
> 
> in terms of FACs, Patrol Boats, Corvettes, ( and frigates, destroyers, LHD by 2016) Turkey is "far superior" than Made in China products. Today, USN, RN and other nato navies use Turkish ship paints. And at overall shipbuilding terms, Turkey is number 4, behind US, Japan and UK. Thats called jealousy my friend. Our products may not be as cheap as yours but they're far advanced for sure.


 
You are horrendously wrong, you are flying inverted, calling something that were mostly designed in Germany and developed in partial partnership is wrongly owning to yourselves, some of the frigates superior in certain aspects yes over all No. Again you are wrong in terms of ships development S. Korea is equally better at development to Turkey please don't post self made lists. You haven't even touched the hull of Chinese latest destroyers or frigates what to talk of even visiting inside them and calling for made in china cheap would be under estimating you opponent that make you lose before even you get into battlefield, I suggest you refrain from poor comments and work on real information and post it over here as comparison in order for members to read and understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

Luftwaffe said:


> Sir, you are
> 
> 
> You are horrendously wrong, you are flying inverted, calling something that were mostly designed in Germany and developed in partial partnership is wrongly owning to yourselves, some of the frigates superior in certain aspects yes over all No. Again you are wrong in terms of ships development S. Korea is equally better at development to Turkey please don't post self made lists. You haven't even touched the hull of Chinese latest destroyers or frigates what to talk of even visiting inside them and calling for made in china cheap would be under estimating you opponent that make you lose before even you get into battlefield, I suggest you refrain from poor comments and work on real information and post it over here as comparison in order for members to read and understand.



i know well what to say. Take it easy...i just had a bad week.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Neptune said:


> i know well what to say. Take it easy...i just had a bad week.


 
Than I should be the one to ask you to take a chill pill, bad week and knowing what to say doesn't go well together..Ciao.


----------



## Neptune

Luftwaffe said:


> Than I should be the one to ask you to take a chill pill, bad week and knowing what to say doesn't go well together..Ciao.



life's imperfect. Well back to topic,

i didn't mean that actually. My ranking was right, but It doesn't only count on Naval vessels, it includes all. It was said upon the research of a western organisation which a thread was dedicated for it here by a foreign member years ago. Only the name of the countries above may be wrong. At naval vessels, i had mentioned FACs, patrol boats, corvettes. And also frigates, destroyers and LHD by future (2016). So in naval shipbuilding you are right. But my post was based on overall shipbuilding (naval, commercial, civilian, trade)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

Pakistan just needs to work with China on Military Ship building and Commercial as well. Also with Germany and France on Submarines....


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan*



The French-built Agosta 90B Class Attack Submarine.
Pakistan’s sole adversary at sea is India. Pakistan maintains five submarines of the French Agosta class: two are of the original Agosta class built in the 1970s, while the other three are of the modernized Agosta 90B class. The three Agosta 90B submarines displace between 1,760 and 2,010 tons submerged, are equipped with four 533mm bow-mounted torpedo tubes capable of firing torpedoes and Exocet missiles. By 2014 all three will feature an air-independent propulsion system, making them among the most sophisticated submarines in Asia.

extract from USNI report on Asian Subs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

fatman17 said:


> *Pakistan*
> 
> 
> 
> The French-built Agosta 90B Class Attack Submarine.
> Pakistan’s sole adversary at sea is India. Pakistan maintains five submarines of the French Agosta class: two are of the original Agosta class built in the 1970s, while the other three are of the modernized Agosta 90B class. The three Agosta 90B submarines displace between 1,760 and 2,010 tons submerged, are equipped with four 533mm bow-mounted torpedo tubes capable of firing torpedoes and Exocet missiles. By 2014 all three will feature an air-independent propulsion system, making them among the most sophisticated submarines in Asia.
> 
> extract from USNI report on Asian Subs.


MASHA ALLAH. PN should look to do work on some more submarines...


----------



## Edevelop

I don't think this was posted


----------



## Nishan_101

But PN needs to work more with Chinese on Military and commercial ship building...


----------



## InVader_FaDi

Command & Staff conference of #PakNavy concludes 

The Command and Staff Conference of Pakistan Navy was held at Jinnah Naval Base (JNB), Ormara on November 20 and 21. A Pakistan Navy press release here on Thursday said that the Conference, chaired by Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Mohammad Asif Sandila, was aimed to review operational readiness, developmental plans and infrastructure upgradation of Pakistan Navy. The forum took exclusive stock of the PN setup in coastal areas in general and operationalisation of JNB in particular. Chief of the Naval Staff was given detailed briefing on various developmental projects of the base which will help achieve early commencement of sustained fleet operations. 

Besides, the PN measures aimed at socio-economic uplift of Baloch populace along the Makran Coastal belt were also presented.
The house reviewed progress on establishment of Cadet College Ormara and was apprised of the planned developments to make it a premier training institution on the Makran Coast.
Chief of the Naval Staff expressed his satisfaction over steps being taken for operationalisation of JNB and underlined its significance as future home port of PN fleet.
He also admired the efforts of PN Commands in rendering assistance to the earthquake victims of Awaran, Dasht and urged all to ensure that utmost efforts be made by PN for the well being of Baloch population along the coastal belt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Eagle 90

InVader_FaDi said:


> Command & Staff conference of #PakNavy concludes
> 
> The Command and Staff Conference of Pakistan Navy was held at Jinnah Naval Base (JNB), Ormara on November 20 and 21. A Pakistan Navy press release here on Thursday said that the Conference, chaired by Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Mohammad Asif Sandila, was aimed to review operational readiness, developmental plans and infrastructure upgradation of Pakistan Navy. The forum took exclusive stock of the PN setup in coastal areas in general and operationalisation of JNB in particular. Chief of the Naval Staff was given detailed briefing on various developmental projects of the base which will help achieve early commencement of sustained fleet operations.
> 
> Besides, the PN measures aimed at socio-economic uplift of Baloch populace along the Makran Coastal belt were also presented.
> The house reviewed progress on establishment of Cadet College Ormara and was apprised of the planned developments to make it a premier training institution on the Makran Coast.
> Chief of the Naval Staff expressed his satisfaction over steps being taken for operationalisation of JNB and underlined its significance as future home port of PN fleet.
> He also admired the efforts of PN Commands in rendering assistance to the earthquake victims of Awaran, Dasht and urged all to ensure that utmost efforts be made by PN for the well being of Baloch population along the coastal belt.



Really Great. MASHA ALLAH. I am hoping that by the Grace of Almighty ALLAH, they will going to develop Ormara as Pakistan Naval Fleet Headquarter with Advnace Mega Shipyards there too, which will help them to build modern state of the art equipment for the Pakistan Navy along with similar work on Gwadar too.


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Steel cutting ceremony of Fleet Tanker being built for Pakistan Navy held at Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works - Press Note issued by Pakistan Navy*

November 27, 2013


Following is the text of press note issued by Pakistan Navy


STEEL CUTTING Ceremony of the 17,000 Tons FLEET TANKER, being built for Pakistan Navy, was held today at Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works. Rana Tanveer Hussain, Federal Minister for Defence Production graced the occasion as Chief Guest. The ceremony was attended by Ambassador of Turkey, Vice Admiral M Zakaullah, Vice Chief of Naval Staff, Mr. Murad Bayar, Undersecretary Defence Industries Turkey, Lt Gen (R) Tanvir Tahir, Secretary MoDP, senior Turkish Delegates and other high ranking Civil and Military Officials from Turkey and Pakistan.

Pakistan Navy’s Fleet Tanker will primarily provide logistics support to PN units at sea through transfer of liquid and dry cargo. The ship will also be able to undertake anti-submarine and anti-surface vessel operations through embarked helicopters.

The same helicopters can also be used for search and rescue operations. The ship will be fitted with latest medical facilities to provide medical support to PN fleet units as well as during disaster relief operations. The ship will be able to independently operate at sea for prolonged period and is capable to transfer stores at sea.

On the occasion, the Chief Guest appreciated Karachi Shipyard for being a profit bearing unit of MoDP. He said that during the recent years, KS and EW has delivered various vessels, achieving all construction milestones with international standards of quality.

This reflects the complete revitalization of KS and EW. On behalf of Government of Pakistan, he assured that all shipbuilding orders will be given to KS and EW to help sustain the progress of this organization.

He further said that considering the significance of Shipbuilding Industry, establishment of a new shipyard with greater ship repair facilities at Gawadar is also under active consideration at the highest level of Government and this project will materialize soon.

Earlier MD KS and EW, Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah in his welcome address thanked MoDP (Government of Pakistan) and especially Pakistan Navy for their continued patronage. He highlighted the brotherly relations with Turkey and said that this everlasting friendship now enters a new era as we together undertake this mega project of building the Fleet Tanker.

He further said KS and EW is fully equipped with infrastructure and have highly trained workforce of technicians and engineers who are ready to undertake challenging project of Fleet Tanker with zeal and energy.

For more information, contact:

Lieutenant Commander Shakeel Ahmad

Assistant Director

Directorate of Public Relations

Pakistan Navy

Tel: +9221 2006 3210

Cell: +92333 217 1764 and +92300 217 1038

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Bayar went on to say that the Turkish and Pakistani navies could both benefit from each other's experiences.The two countries, he noted, were already working together on the development of military communications systems for Pakistan's armed forces, the modification of fighter jets, electronic warfare, and the construction of high-speed patrol boats for Pakistan's navy.
Follow us on Twitter @TRENDNewsAgency


----------



## nomi007

*US To Transfer Three Additional Oliver Hazard Perry Class Guided Missile Frigates*
*http://pakmr.blogspot.com/2013/12/us-to-transfer-three-additional-oliver.html*


United States has agreed to transfer three Oliver Hazard Perry-class anti-submarine warfare guided-missile frigates USS KLAKRING (FFG–42), USS DE WERT (FFG–45), and USS ROBERT G. BRADLEY (FFG–49) in fiscal years 2014 through 2016 to the Pakistan Navy.

USS Klakring (FFG-42) Oliver Hazard Perry-class guided-missile frigate was commissioned on 20 August 1983 at Bath. USS De Wert (FFG-45) Oliver Hazard Perry-class guided-missile frigate was commissioned on November 19, 1983 at Bath. USS Robert G. Bradley (FFG-49) guided-missile frigate was commissioned 30 June 1984


----------



## Nishan_101

Can't say for sure... I think there is a possibility that PN might give away the single OHP which it have...


----------



## fatman17

*First steel cut for Pakistan fleet tanker*

Author:*Kate Tringham*, London

Last posted:2013-Dec-12

Images:1 image


Displacing 15,600 tonnes and measuring around 155 m in length, Pakistan's new double-hull fleet tanker will be equipped with replenishment at-sea rigs and feature a helicopter flight deck. (STM)
Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) staged a steel cutting ceremony on 27 November to mark the start of production work on the Pakistan Navy's new fleet tanker.

Displacing 15,600 tonnes and measuring around 155 m in length, Pakistan's new double-hull tanker will be built to a design supplied by Turkish technology and systems engineering house Savunma Teknolojileri Mühendislik ve Ticaret (STM). Under a contract signed in February 2013, STM will also provide technical and material support for the construction work over the four-year project.

The tanker will be equipped with replenishment-at-sea rigs for day and night use under way, and will feature a helicopter flight deck for vertical replenishment operations. The ship will also be able to undertake anti-submarine and anti-surface warfare operations using embarked helicopters, as well as search-and-rescue operations.

JDW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan to Buy QinetiQ NA’s Anti-IED Robot; *
Published by Ross Wilkers on December 9, 2013 |






Pakistan will purchase $7.8 million worth of *QinetiQ North America*-built explosive ordnance disposal robots under an order managed by the U.S. Navy.
More than 4,000 of the TALON robots are used daily to identify improvised explosive devices and to support police and HAZMAT operations in the U.S. and worldwide, QNA said Monday.
Andy Rogers, executive vice president and general manager of QNA’s technology solutions business, said the company builds TALON robots to protect people and assets, as well as to help warfighters identify threats they cannot see.
U.S. military TALON robots in Iraq and Afghanistan are each blown up an average of 13 times 13 times and are designed to complete thousands of missions in their lifetimes, the company says.
*Filed in: *C4ISR, News *Tags:* Afghanistan, Andy Rogers, IED, improvised explosive devices, Iraq, Pakistan, QinetiQ, QinetiQ North America

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

I wonder if i will get to see the 6-7 subs in my lifetime... Sarcasm....


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I wonder if i will get to see the 6-7 subs in my lifetime... Sarcasm....



The PN had 6 subs, before the Daphne's were retired.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

How many of these fleet tankers would be produced? I think 7 of these should be...


----------



## Kompromat

Nishan_101 said:


> How many of these fleet tankers would be produced? I think 7 of these should be...




Are you paying for the 7 tankers?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Nishan_101 said:


> How many of these fleet tankers would be produced? I think 7 of these should be...




It's a "Fleet Tanker", which is designed to handle a fleet.
If we have 7 fleets, then we require 7 fleet tankers.

We already have 2 fleet tankers, out of which one will be retired, when this will be built.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*Pakistan Navy ‘ever ready - combat ready’*

KARACHI: Pakistan Navy Annual Fleet Efficiency Competition Parade (ECP) for the year 2013 was held at PN Dockyard on Tuesday.
Admiral Mohammad Asif Sandila, Chief of the Naval Staff graced the occasion as Chief Guest.
ECP is conducted annually by Pakistan Navy Fleet Command to mark the culmination of its operational year in which efficiency shields are awarded to selected fleet units based on their overall performance throughout the year.
While addressing the officers and men, Admiral Sandila commended PN Fleet for successfully achieving the set objectives and accomplishing all the assigned tasks in a befitting manner.
He particularly appreciated the Fleet for successfully conducting joint exercises with PAF and Pakistan Navy's Coastal Command which have enhanced inter and intra services coordination for Maritime Operations.
Admiral Sandila emphasised that a professional and a combat ready Navy was a major component of national security and vital to safeguard the country's maritime interests as well as economic prosperity. 
The chief guest further stated that indigenous construction of second Fast Attack Missile Craft and initiation of construction of a Fleet Tanker at KSEW was a significant step towards self-reliance and will enhance capabilities of the local industry.
He also mentioned that the induction of ATR-72 aircraft, upgrade of SEAKING helicopters and induction of UAVs would significantly enhance Pakistan Navy's capabilities. The Admiral highlighted that despite financial constraints, the government was doing its utmost to provide essential resources to fill in the capability gaps of Pakistan Navy wherever required. 
Earlier, in his welcome address, Commander Pakistan Fleet, Vice Admiral Khan Hasham Bin Saddique highlighted the operational achievements of the PN Fleet. He stated that during the year 2013, fleet operations were planned and executed with a vision of being "Ever Ready - Combat Ready", a compulsion imposed by prevalent operational environment.
He also stated that during the last year, Pakistan Navy has actively participated in several major maritime exercises, including multinational exercises AMAN-13 in Pakistan. Thamar al Tayab in Oman, Triton-13 in Australia and Inspired Union in Pakistan besides other overseas deployments to Far East, Mediterranean and Black Sea to pursue our foreign policy objectives.
He said that participation in such exercises with foreign navies not only enhanced Pakistan Navy's professional competence but has also contributed towards the government's diplomatic objectives. He said that today Pakistan Navy was well geared to defend maritime interests and thwart all sorts of threats in the maritime domain. 
Admiral Sandila gave away the prizes to winning units. A large number of senior serving and retired Naval Officers and men of Pakistan Navy attended the ceremony. 

Pakistan Navy ‘ever ready - combat ready’


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan Navy ‘ever ready - combat ready’ *

Staff Report 
January 08, 2014
BE FIRST TO COMMENT






KARACHI: Pakistan Navy Annual Fleet Efficiency Competition Parade (ECP) for the year 2013 was held at PN Dockyard on Tuesday.
Admiral Mohammad Asif Sandila, Chief of the Naval Staff graced the occasion as Chief Guest.


----------



## fatman17

*The world's 10 best anti-submarine warfare (ASW) helicopters*

2 January 2014


Helicopters with anti-submarine warfare (ASW) systems are widely deployed by naval forces as a means to counter submarines at long ranges. Naval-technology.com lists the 10 best anti-submarine warfare helicopters based on ASW equipment, range and endurance.

*MH-60R Romeo*
The MH-60R Romeo is a next generation Anti-Submarine Warfare and Anti-Surface Warfare (ASuW) helicopter produced by Sikorsky Aircraft Corporation. It is currently one of the most advanced naval helicopters available.
The MH-60R, with a maximum takeoff weight of 10,659kg, is capable of operating from frigates, destroyers, corvettes and aircraft carriers. It has the ability to conduct fully independent or coordinated ASW missions and can find, track and destroy all modern subsurface threats.

The first MH-60R completed its maiden flight in July 2001 and about 298 helicopters are currently in operation with the US Navy. The helicopters are equipped with a Sonobuoy launcher, forward looking infrared radar (FLIR), multi-mode radar, dipping sonar, integrated self-defence suite and four weapon stations to carry homing torpedoes and anti-ship missiles.

*NH90 NFH (Naval Frigate Helicopter)*
The NH90 NFH, offered by NHIndustries, is an advanced ASW helicopter built by Thales. The helicopter is operated by the Italian Navy, French Navy, Royal Netherlands Navy, Norwegian Navy, and Belgian Navy.
The NH90 NFH features a wide cabin to accommodate special operation troops or wounded personnel along with ASW/ASuW systems such as mission consoles, Sonobuoys, electronic support measures (ESM) and countermeasures. It has a takeoff weight of 11t and can operate from a variety of vessels day and night and in all weather conditions.

The helicopter is installed with FLASH (Folding Light Acoustic System for Helicopters) dipping sonar/sonics systems to detect quiet submarines operating in the open ocean and in littoral waters. The helicopter can be armed with two MU90 / Mk46 or Stingray ASW torpedoes, has a range of 982km, and can conduct ASW missions for up to four hours.

*Ka-27/Ka-28*
Ka-27 or Ka-28 (export designation) can conduct missions from variety of naval vessels to counter modern sub-surface and surface threats.

The Ka-27 helicopter made its first flight in December 1973 and is used by the naval forces of Russia, Ukraine, Vietnam, China, and India. The helicopters are equipped with VGS-3 dipping sonar and sonobuoys to track and detect submarines.

The helicopter is capable of firing torpedoes and anti-submarine missiles and can also be armed with PLAB-250-120 anti-submarine bombs and OMAB bombs. The Ka-27 has a flight range of 900km.

*AW159 Lynx Wildcat*
The AW159 Lynx Wildcat is an advanced multi-role, maritime and utility aircraft produced by AgustaWestland for the UK Ministry of Defence (MoD). Based on the Lynx family of helicopters, the AW159 Wildcat will replace the Lynx fleet in the British Army and Royal Navy.

The airframe design of the Lynx Wildcat is built to operate off the smallest frigates and offshore patrol vessels and corvettes. The helicopter integrates AESA radar, active dipping sonar, electro-optical device, ESM and defence aids suite making it one of the best ASW helicopter in the world.

Onboard sensors and mission systems enable the Lynx Wildcat to autonomously find and track surface and sub-surface targets, while its air-to-surface missiles, torpedoes, depth charges, rockets and guns ensure the engagement of such targets. The AW159 Lynx Wildcat has a maximum endurance of two hours and 42 minutes.

*Super Lynx 300*
The Super Lynx 300 ASW/ASuW helicopter is a multi-role naval helicopter produced by AgustaWestland. It is a successor to the combat proven Lynx helicopter already deployed by 15 nations across the globe.

The Super Lynx 300 is designed to operate day or night from small-sized warships in all weather conditions. The onboard mission equipment such as 360° multi mode surveillance radar, electro-optical surveillance system and active dipping sonar ensure the autonomous detection and pursuit of surface and submerged targets.

The Super Lynx 300 is armed with torpedoes and depth charges to attack submarines, while pintle mounted 12.7/7.62mm machine guns, anti-ship missiles and rockets ensure the engagement of potential surface threats. The helicopter has a maximum range of 564km and maximum endurance of three hours.

*S-70B SEAHAWK ASW / ASuW Helicopter*
The S-70B SEAHAWK is an ASW/ASuW helicopter developed by Sikorsky Aircraft Corporation. The helicopter is capable of operating from frigates, destroyers, corvettes as well as other warships, and its variants are widely operated across the world.

The S-70B helicopter is fitted with search radar, sonobuoy launcher, Helicopter Long-Range Active Sonar (HELRAS) dipping sonar, towed magnetic anomaly detector, acoustic processing unit, forward-looking infra-red (FLIR), and countermeasures.

The S-70B features three weapon stations carrying EuroTorp A244 or MK-46 homing torpedoes, Penguin anti-ship missiles, and Hellfire air-to-surface missiles. The helicopter has a maximum speed of 270km/h and a range of 592km.

*Z-9EC ASW Helicopter*
The Z-9EC is an ASW helicopter developed by Harbin Aircraft based on Harbin Z-9 helicopter, a license-built version of the French AS365 Dauphin. The Z-9EC is operated by the Pakistan Navy's Naval Air Arm.

The helicopter integrates advanced anti-submarine systems such as search radar, dipping sonar system, and ET-52C anti-submarine torpedoes for hunting submarines. The Harpoon landing/take-off system aboard the helicopter ensures operations from ships.

The Z-9EC enhances the operational range of host platform, while meeting the challenging requirements of modern ASW warfare. The helicopter has a maximum range of 427km and can remain airborne for 2.27 hours.

*AW101 (Military)*
The AW101 (formerly EH101 Merlin) multi-role helicopter is capable of performing wide range of missions in maritime and littoral environments. The helicopter can be deployed in medium-sized transport, ASW, ASuW, long range search and rescue (SAR), airborne mine countermeasures and ship-based utility missions.

The AW101 helicopters configured for autonomous ASW and ASuW missions integrate a mission system composed of dipping sonar, sonobuoys and electronic warfare suite. The helicopter has four torpedoes/depth charges in its weaponry.

The helicopter can also be armed with anti-ship missiles, air-to-air missiles, air-to-surface missiles, rockets and gun systems. The typical range and endurance of the AW101 are 1,300km and six hours respectively.

*SH-2G Super Seasprite*
The SH-2G Super Seasprite is an anti-submarine/anti-surface warfare helicopter developed by Kaman Corporation. It is currently in service with the Egyptian Navy, Polish Navy and the Royal New Zealand Navy.

The SH-2G was primarily developed as an ASW helicopter for the US Navy and the first international SH-2G was delivered to Egypt in 1997. The helicopter was retired from the US Navy in May 2001.

The Super Seasprite can be equipped with a multi-mode radar, FLIR system, active dipping sonar, sonobuoys, and acoustic processing unit. The combination of homing torpedoes, depth charges, air-to-surface missiles and machine gun ensures the engagement of surface and submerged targets. The helicopter has a maximum range of over 830km and endurance of 3.5 hours.

*AS565 MB Panther*
The Eurocopter AS565 MB is an all-weather multi-role naval helicopter derived from the Panther family of helicopters. The light helicopter can be deployed aboard over 100 classes of NATO vessels to conduct ASW and ASuW missions.

The AS565 MB helicopters are also used to complement shipborne missions such as search and rescue, casualty evacuation, and vertical replenishment (VERTREP). The helicopter is equipped with active and passive sonobuoys as well as MU 90 torpedoes.

The AS565 MB can conduct ASW/ASuW missions for a maximum of four hours while flying at a speed of 140km/h. The helicopter has a maximum range of 792km with standard tanks.

NT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Nawaz Sharif Chief Guest at the 100th Passing our Parade at the Pakistan Naval Academy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Enter the dragon:*

China's naval export drive picks up speed.

Navy International

............Pakistan has emerged as a key customer, and increasingly a strategic partner. Having for a long period acquired surface ships second-hand from the UK and the USA. the Islamabad govt. in April 2005 turned to China for the acquisition of four new F-22P Sword-Class frigates, a modification of the PLAN's Jiangwei II (Type 053H3) design.

The first three ships were built in Shanghai, China, by Hudong-Zhonghua Shipbuilding (part of CSSC). However the fourth unit, PNS Aslat, was constructed locally by Karachi Shipyard & Engg. Works (KSEW) under a technology transfer agreement.

The F-22P procurement is one of a series of Sino-Pakistani co-operations on defence material. these are largely based on chinese designs and technologies, and also include the JF-17 MR Combat aircraft, the Al - Khalid MBT and the Y-8 based ZDK-03 AWAC aircraft.

It was reported in Sept'2013 that talks had been held between Pakistan's Ministry of Defence Production and China's State Admin for Science, Technology, and Industry for National Defence, with the objective of establishing a joint committee on defence production. Pakistan is keen to encourage additional Chinese investment in local shipbuilding companies and increased technical support for the sector.

A second batch of up to four F-22P frigates is already planned. in addition Pakistan has been in talks with China since early 2011 regarding the purchase of six new submarines - most likely based on the S20, a derivative of the Yuan class design.

Pakistan has also co-operated with China on the design and construction of minor war vessels. for example, PNS Azmat, the first of two 63m fast-attack craft built under a contract placed in 2010, was handed over to the Pakistan Navy in April 2012. while Azmat was built by the Tianjin Xingang Shipyard, the second vessel, PNS Dehshat, has been built at KSEW.



Rashid Mahmood said:


> Nawaz Sharif Chief Guest at the 100th Passing our Parade at the Pakistan Naval Academy.


 
look at the middle pic - the expression on the PM's face. he seems bored!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gentelman

Nishan_101 said:


> How many of these fleet tankers would be produced? I think 7 of these should be...


1 or max 2 will be produced…
go on search wiki for basic fleet tanker knowledge…


----------



## Nishan_101

Gentelman said:


> 1 or max 2 will be produced…
> go on search wiki for basic fleet tanker knowledge…



But these are medium ones. I think PN might need at least 5-7 of these to cover its over all fleet.


----------



## Gentelman

Nishan_101 said:


> But these are medium ones. I think PN might need at least 5-7 of these to cover its over all fleet.


Keep your thoughts to yourself dear……
No PN don't need that much.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Nishan_101 said:


> But these are medium ones. I think PN might need at least 5-7 of these to cover its over all fleet.




PN already has 4 small Coastal tankers.

They are operating the fleet with 2 tankers presently, and when this one is commissioned one of the old one's will be retired.
2 Fleet tankers/Oilers are enough with the number of ships we have at present.


----------



## Nishan_101

Rashid Mahmood said:


> PN already has 4 small Coastal tankers.
> 
> They are operating the fleet with 2 tankers presently, and when this one is commissioned one of the old one's will be retired.
> 2 Fleet tankers/Oilers are enough with the number of ships we have at present.



But if we say:
15 Frigates
11 Corvettes
11 FAC
16 SSKs
11 Coastal SSKs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

*2 Navy Commodores promoted as Rear Admirals*
Observer Report

Tuesday, January 14, 2014 - Islamabad—*Commodore Moazzam Ilyas* and *Commodore Muhammad Amjad* have been promoted to the rank of Rear Admiral with immediate effect. 

Rear Admiral Moazzam Ilyas was commissioned in the Operations Branch of Pakistan Navy in Dec 1984. During his distinguished career, Rear Admiral Moazzam Ilyas has served on various important operational billets, both ashore and afloat. His notable appointments include Command of Guided Missile Destroyers PNS BABUR & BADR and Fast Attack Missile Boats JALALAT, HIMMAT and HAIBAT. His staff appointments include Assistant Chief of Naval Staff (Operations), Assistant Chief of Naval Staff (Plans) and Chief Staff Officer to Commander Pakistan Fleet. He has also served as Naval & Air Attaché at Iran.

Rear Admiral Muhammad Amjad was commissioned in the Operations Branch of Pakistan Navy in June 1985 and won the coveted Sword of Honour. During his distinguished career, Rear Admiral Muhammad Amjad has served on various Command & Staff appointments which include Commanding two Frigates PNS BADR & PNS TARIQ and 18th Destroyer Squadron. His staff appointments include Director Naval Operations at Naval Headquarters and Principal Secretary to Chief of the Naval Staff. The Admiral has also performed the duties of Chief Naval Overseer at Shanghai (China) for construction of Frigates for Pakistan Navy.



Nishan_101 said:


> But if we say:
> 15 Frigates
> 11 Corvettes
> 11 FAC
> 16 SSKs
> 11 Coastal SSKs




We don't have this many ships. So unless and until we do, 2 tankers are enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Karachi
*KSEW starts building 12-tonne pusher tug for Pakistan Navy*
Tuesday, January 21, 2014 

*
Karachi*
The steel-cutting ceremony of the 12-tonne Bollard Pull Pusher Tug being built for the Pakistan Navy was held at the Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) on Monday.

The pusher tug, which is fitted with robust fenders for optimal tugging capacity, is 16.89 metres in length and has a gross weight of 63 tonnes. Speaking as chief guest on the occasion, Commander Karachi (COMKAR) Vice Admiral Khawaja Ghazanfar Hussain lauded the fact that the KSEW has secured the third such order in the space of two years, stating that the decision reflects the navy’s confidence in the capabilities of the shipyard.

He also appreciated the dedicated efforts being put in by the KSEW management and workforce for timely completion of all building, repair or engineering projects. Vice Admiral Hussain announced a Rs 20,000 cash prize for the best workers of the shipyard, while also assuring the KSEW management of complete support from the COMKAR Command.

In his welcome address, KSEW Managing Director Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah said that the project is completely self-sufficient and no technical or financial assistance is being sought from foreign shipyards.

“The KSEW is handling five shipbuilding projects, including a 17,000 tonnes fleet tanker, a 32 tonnes Bollard Pull Tug that is ready for delivery and 22 bridge erection boats for the Pakistan Army,” he said.

“KSEW has also re-launched into the heavy engineering industry and projects of the Civil Aviation Authority, Pakistan Railways and local private industries are also being worked upon. Similarly, machinery is also being made for sugar production plants including the Nawabshah Sugar Mills.” Rear Admiral Shah said the KSEW’s ship repair division was currently handling ships of the PN fleet at Karachi Port Trust (KPT) and Port Qasim, as well as foreign ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

The steel-cutting ceremony of the 12-tonne Bollard Pull Pusher Tug being built for the Pakistan Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## S.Y.A

fatman17 said:


> The KSEW is handling five shipbuilding projects, including a 17,000 tonnes fleet tanker, a 32 tonnes Bollard Pull Tug that is ready for delivery and 22 bridge erection boats for the Pakistan Army



okay, 5 projects but he named only three namely the tug, the tanker, and the army boats what are the 4th and 5th I wonder?


----------



## jaibi

SYA, where've you been, man? How are you?


S.Y.A said:


> okay, 5 projects but he named only three namely the tug, the tanker, and the army boats what are the 4th and 5th I wonder?


----------



## S.Y.A

jaibi said:


> SYA, where've you been, man? How are you?



fine, just busy...needed to improve my results.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaibi

I hope it went great. You back with us for the PN?


S.Y.A said:


> fine, just busy...needed to improve my results.


----------



## S.Y.A

jaibi said:


> I hope it went great. You back with us for the PN?



i will try my best, how far have you people gone?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaibi

Come aboard, I'll update you


S.Y.A said:


> i will try my best, how far have you people gone?


----------



## S.Y.A

jaibi said:


> Come aboard, I'll update you



ok i will try.


----------



## Nishan_101

fatman17 said:


> Karachi
> *KSEW starts building 12-tonne pusher tug for Pakistan Navy*
> Tuesday, January 21, 2014
> 
> *Karachi*
> The steel-cutting ceremony of the 12-tonne Bollard Pull Pusher Tug being built for the Pakistan Navy was held at the Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) on Monday.
> 
> The pusher tug, which is fitted with robust fenders for optimal tugging capacity, is 16.89 metres in length and has a gross weight of 63 tonnes. Speaking as chief guest on the occasion, Commander Karachi (COMKAR) Vice Admiral Khawaja Ghazanfar Hussain lauded the fact that the KSEW has secured the third such order in the space of two years, stating that the decision reflects the navy’s confidence in the capabilities of the shipyard.
> 
> He also appreciated the dedicated efforts being put in by the KSEW management and workforce for timely completion of all building, repair or engineering projects. Vice Admiral Hussain announced a Rs 20,000 cash prize for the best workers of the shipyard, while also assuring the KSEW management of complete support from the COMKAR Command.
> 
> In his welcome address, KSEW Managing Director Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah said that the project is completely self-sufficient and no technical or financial assistance is being sought from foreign shipyards.
> 
> “The KSEW is handling five shipbuilding projects, including a 17,000 tonnes fleet tanker, a 32 tonnes Bollard Pull Tug that is ready for delivery and 22 bridge erection boats for the Pakistan Army,” he said.
> 
> “KSEW has also re-launched into the heavy engineering industry and projects of the Civil Aviation Authority, Pakistan Railways and local private industries are also being worked upon. Similarly, machinery is also being made for sugar production plants including the Nawabshah Sugar Mills.” Rear Admiral Shah said the KSEW’s ship repair division was currently handling ships of the PN fleet at Karachi Port Trust (KPT) and Port Qasim, as well as foreign ships.



These Tugs along with other equipment we can make should be offered to friendly nations. And start marketing today...


----------



## fatman17

*Pak Navy's Z-9C Anti-submarine warfare (ASW) Helicopter *
0 Helicopters, Pakistan Navy 




 Pak Navy's Z-9C Anti-submarine warfare (ASW) Helicopter 

Read more: Pak Navy's Z-9C Anti-submarine warfare (ASW) Helicopter | Pakistan Military Review

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

*
NAVY
Arms imports to Pakistan, 1948-2012 
Supplier Recipient No. ordered Weapon designation Weapon description Year of order Year(s) of deliveries No. delivered*
China Pakistan 4 Type-025/Huchuan FAC 1972 1973 - 1973 4

China Pakistan 4 Type-024/Hegu FAC 1980 1981 - 1981 4

China Pakistan 4 Type-021/Huangfen FAC 1983 1984 - 1984 4

China Pakistan 2 Azmat FAC 2010 2012 - 2012 1 Yes Incl 1 produced in Pakistan

China Pakistan 4 F-22 Frigate 2005 2009 - 2010 3 Yes $500-750 m deal; F-22P version; incl 1 produced in Pakistan; Pakistani designation Zulfiquar, delivery 2009-2013

China Pakistan 12 Type-062/Shanghai Patrol craft 1970 1972 - 1973 (12)

China Pakistan 2 Type-037/Hainan Patrol craft 1975 1976 - 1976 2

China Pakistan 2 Type-037/Hainan Patrol craft 1979 1980 - 1980 2

China Pakistan 4 P-58A Patrol craft 1988 1989 - 1990 4 Pakistani designation Barkat; for coast guard

China Pakistan 1 Fuqing Support ship 1985 1987 - 1987 1

France Pakistan 3 Tripartite MCM ship 1992 1992 - 1998 3 Incl 1 assembled in Pakistan and 1 ex-French (but only 3 years old when transferred); Pakistani designation Munsif Class

France Pakistan 3 Daphne Submarine 1967 1970 - 1970 3 Pakistani designation Hangor Class

France Pakistan 2 Agosta Submarine 1978 1979 - 1980 2 Originally built for South Africa but embargoed and bought by Pakistan; Pakistani designation Hashmat

France Pakistan 2 Agosta-90B Submarine 1994 1999 - 2003 2 Yes Part of $750 m deal (+ $200 m for modernization of Pakistan Naval Dockyard to build submarines; 1assembled/produced in Pakistan); Pakistani designation Khalid

France Pakistan 1 Agosta-90B MESMA Submarine 1994 2008 - 2008 1 Yes Part of $750 m deal (+ $200 m for modernization of Pakistan Naval Dockyard to build submarines);Pakistani designation Khalid

Italy Pakistan 3 MG-110 Midget submarine 1989 1990 - 1991 (3) Assembled from kits in Pakistan

Netherlands Pakistan 1 Poolster Support ship 1994 1994 - 1994 1 Ex-Dutch; HFL9.7m ($5.3 m) deal; Pakistanidesignation Moawin

Portugal Pakistan 1 Daphne Submarine 1975 1975 - 1975 1 Ex-Portugese; Pakistani designation Hangor

Turkey Pakistan 2 MRTP-33 FAC/patrol craft 2006 2007 - 2008 2 Pakistani designation Kaan-33

UnitedKingdomPakistan 1 Bellona Cruiser 1955 1956 - 1956 1 Ex-UK; modernized before delivery; Pakistanidesignation Babur

UnitedKingdomPakistan 1 O Class Destroyer 1949 1951 - 1951 1 Ex-UK; Pakistani designation Tariq

UnitedKingdomPakistan 1 EWP Destroyer 1953 1954 - 1954 1 Ex-UK; loan; Ch version; Pakistani designationTaimur

UnitedKingdomPakistan 2 Battle Destroyer 1956 1957 - 1957 2 Ex-UK; modernized before delivery; financed by US'MDAP' aid

UnitedKingdomPakistan 3 EWP Destroyer 1957 1958 - 1958 3 Ex-UK; modernized before delivery; financed by US'MDAP' aid; incl 2 Cr and 1 Ch version

© SIPRI 1 February 2014. For terms and conditions of use see
Terms and conditions of use — www.sipri.org

*
Arms imports to Pakistan, 1948-2012 *
UnitedKingdomPakistan 1 County Destroyer 1981 1982 - 1982 1 Ex-UK; modernized before delivery; Pakistanidesignation Babur

UnitedKingdomPakistan 2 Leander Frigate 1988 1988 - 1988 2 Ex-UK; Pakistani designation Zulfiquar

UnitedKingdomPakistan 6 Amazon Frigate 1993 1993 - 1994 6 Ex-UK; deal worth $90 m; Pakistani designationTariq Class

UnitedKingdomPakistan 4 Town Patrol craft 1963 1965 - 1965 4

United States Pakistan 2 Gearing FRAM-1 Destroyer 1977 1978 - 1978 2 Ex-US; modernized before delivery; Pakistanidesignation Tariq

United States Pakistan 2 Gearing FRAM-1 Destroyer 1980 1980 - 1980 2 Ex-US; $0.4 m deal; Pakistani designation Tariq

United States Pakistan 2 Gearing FRAM-1 Destroyer 1982 1982 - 1983 2 Ex-US; Pakistani designation Tariq

United States Pakistan 4 Brooke Frigate 1988 1989 - 1989 4 Ex-US; 5-year lease; Pakistani designation Badr

United States Pakistan 4 Garcia Frigate 1988 1989 - 1989 4 Ex-US; 5-year lease; Pakistani designation Saif Class

United States Pakistan 1 Perry Frigate 2010 2011 - 2011 1 Ex-US; aid; modernized in $65 m deal before
delivery

United States Pakistan 8 Adjutant Minesweeper 1955 1955 - 1963 8 'MAP' aid

United States Pakistan 1 Mission Oiler 1962 1963 - 1963 1 Ex-US; loan until bought in 1975; Pakistani
designation Dacca

United States Pakistan 1 Tench Submarine 1963 1964 - 1964 1 Ex-US; Pakistani designation Ghazi

United States Pakistan 1 Ajax Support ship 1989 1989 - 1989 1 Ex-US repair ship; 5-year lease; Pakistani
designation Moawin Class

United States Pakistan 1 Navajo/ATF Tug 1959 1959 - 1959 1 Ex-US; Paksitani designation Madadgar

Source:

SIPRI Arms Transfers Database, retrieved 1 February 2014

© SIPRI 1 February 2014. For terms and conditions of use see
Terms and conditions of use — www.sipri.org


----------



## fatman17

*
PAK MIL
Arms imports to Pakistan, 1948-2012 *

France Pakistan 16 PA6 Diesel engine 2005 2009 - 2010 12 For 4 F-22 (Zulfiquar) frigates from China; 16PA6version; possibly from Chinese production line

Germany Pakistan 4 MTU-538 Diesel engine 1990 1997 - 1999 4 For 2 Jalalat FAC produced in Pakistan; designationuncertain (reported as MTU diesel engines)

Germany Pakistan 6 MTU-4000 Diesel engine 2003 2006 - 2006 6 For 2 Jurrat FAC produced in Pakistan

Germany Pakistan 4 MTU-4000 Diesel engine 2006 2007 - 2008 (4) For MRTP-33 FAC from Turkey

Libya Pakistan 150 Atar-9 Turbojet 2004 2004 - 2005 (150) Ex-Libyan but probably never used

Russia Pakistan (150) RD-33 Turbofan 2004 2007 - 2012 (61) RD-93 version; for JF-17 combat aircraft from China

Ukraine Pakistan (320) 5TDF Diesel engine 2000 2004 - 2007 (320) For modernization of Type-59 tanks to Al Zarrar; no.could be up to 400

Ukraine Pakistan 315 6TD Diesel engine 2002 2004 - 2012 (295) $150 m deal; for MBT-2000 (Type-90-2 or Al Khalid)tanks from China

United States Pakistan (250) 6V-53 Diesel engine 2000 2005 - 2006 (250) For Talha APC and Al Qaswa ALV produced inPakistan

United States Pakistan 2 TF-50 Gas turbine 2006 2007 - 2008 (2) For MRTP-33 FAC delivered by Turkey

United States Pakistan 6 CT-7 Turboprop 2002 2004 - 2004 (6) For 3 CN-235 transport aircraft from Indonesia; CT-7-9C3 version

Source:
SIPRI Arms Transfers Database, retrieved 1 February 2014

© SIPRI 1 February 2014. For terms and conditions of use see
Terms and conditions of use — www.sipri.org


----------



## fatman17

*
SAMS
Arms imports to Pakistan, 1948-2012*

China Pakistan 1 HQ-2/CSA-1 SAM system 1983 1983 - 1983 (1)

France Pakistan (11) Crotale SAM system 1974 1976 - 1978 (11) 'Pasban' programme

France Pakistan 1 Crotale SAM system 1983 1985 - 1985 (1)

Italy Pakistan (10) Spada-2000 SAM system 2007 2010 - 2012 (8) EUR415 m deal; Spada-2000 Plus version; delivery2010-2013

Switzerland Pakistan (200) GDF 35mm AA gun 1981 1983 - 1988 (200) GDF-002 version

Switzerland Pakistan (48) GDF 35mm AA gun 2006 2007 - 2009 (48) Part of CHF156 m ($120 m) deal

United States Pakistan 6 Mk-15 Phalanx CIWS 1987 1987 - 1988 (6) For modernization of 6 Gearing (Tariq) destroyers

United States Pakistan 1 Mk-15 Phalanx CIWS 1988 1988 - 1988 1 For modernization of 1 Country (Babur) destroyer

United States Pakistan (25) M-19 40mm SPAAG 1955 1955 - 1955 (25) Ex-US

Source:
SIPRI Arms Transfers Database, retrieved 1 February 2014

© SIPRI 1 February 2014. For terms and conditions of use see
Terms and conditions of use — www.sipri.org


----------



## fatman17

*Helicopters III *


*

**Z-18*



It was reported that the 602 Institute/Changhe have been developing an improved medium transport helicopter (*Z-18*?) to replace the old *Z-8*. The helicopter is thought to be based on the earlier AC313/*Z-8YJ* (or Z-18YJ?) design and features a redesigned lower fuselage and improved WZ-6 turboshafts. It also features a nosed mounted weather radar and FLIR/TV turret. *Z-18* has entered the service with PLAN and is stationed onboard the aircraft carrier Liaoning for crew transportation. The latest image (February 2014) indicated an ASW/anti-ship variant has been developed and is undergoing test. This variant (Z-18FQ?) carries a large surface search radar under its nose and the FLIR/TV turret was relocated to the starboard side. The helicopter also has large pylons installed for carrying large AShMs (e.g. YJ-83K). Dozens of small openings are positioned along its rear loading ramp which could be used to release sonobuoys.
_- Last updated 2/4/14_

possible replacement for the SeaKings ASW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

fatman17 said:


> *Helicopters III *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> **Z-18*
> 
> 
> 
> It was reported that the 602 Institute/Changhe have been developing an improved medium transport helicopter (*Z-18*?) to replace the old *Z-8*. The helicopter is thought to be based on the earlier AC313/*Z-8YJ* (or Z-18YJ?) design and features a redesigned lower fuselage and improved WZ-6 turboshafts. It also features a nosed mounted weather radar and FLIR/TV turret. *Z-18* has entered the service with PLAN and is stationed onboard the aircraft carrier Liaoning for crew transportation. The latest image (February 2014) indicated an ASW/anti-ship variant has been developed and is undergoing test. This variant (Z-18FQ?) carries a large surface search radar under its nose and the FLIR/TV turret was relocated to the starboard side. The helicopter also has large pylons installed for carrying large AShMs (e.g. YJ-83K). Dozens of small openings are positioned along its rear loading ramp which could be used to release sonobuoys.
> _- Last updated 2/4/14_
> 
> possible replacement for the SeaKings ASW




Well its worth a study for replacement of SeaKings.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Pak naval ship concludes goodwill visit
By Jamil Khan January 31, 2014
DUBAI: Pakistan naval ship (PNS) Alamgir has concluded a five-day goodwill visit to the UAE to mark the strong bilateral relationship between the two brotherly countries that has been in existence for decades. 

Marking the conclusion of the five-day visit, Javed Jalil Khattak, Pakistan consul general in Dubai and the Northern Emirates along with Staff Brigadier Abdullah Abdullah Ali Al-Shehi, Director Operations & Training of UAE Navy, officers of the UAE navy and members of the diplomatic community attended the reception held on board the vessel. 

In his address, Khattak said the visit of the Pakistani naval ship was a manifestation of the close brotherly, diplomatic and military relations between both countries. He stated that the navies of Pakistan and the UAE periodically conduct joint exercises to ensure stability of the region. “We aim to work with each one of our friends to fight against terrorism, smuggling, piracy and all such wrongdoings recognised by international law,” he emphasised. 

Khattak stressed that Pakistan’s relations with the UAE had stood the test of time, and further strengthening of fraternal bonds remains the cornerstone of policies pursued by the leaderships of both countries. 

The PNS Alamgir arrived on Jan. 26 at Port Rashid, Dubai, led by Captain Muhammad Munib and his crew. 

Khattak said Pakistan believes in promoting peace and security in the region. He declared that joint Pakistan-UAE collaboration aimed to maintain peaceful waters and trade, as Pakistan was committed to maintain stability in the region and curb terrorism, he added. 

The CG paid tribute to the UAE leadership for supporting Pakistan with economic and social upliftment in testing times. He also mentioned that over a million Pakistanis are presently living and contributing to the development of the UAE, while at the same time earning a very decent living in extremely favourable circumstances. He also expressed satisfaction over the positive contributions of expatriate Pakistanis to the economic and infrastructural development of the UAE.


----------



## Nishan_101

fatman17 said:


> *Helicopters III *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> **Z-18*
> 
> 
> 
> It was reported that the 602 Institute/Changhe have been developing an improved medium transport helicopter (*Z-18*?) to replace the old *Z-8*. The helicopter is thought to be based on the earlier AC313/*Z-8YJ* (or Z-18YJ?) design and features a redesigned lower fuselage and improved WZ-6 turboshafts. It also features a nosed mounted weather radar and FLIR/TV turret. *Z-18* has entered the service with PLAN and is stationed onboard the aircraft carrier Liaoning for crew transportation. The latest image (February 2014) indicated an ASW/anti-ship variant has been developed and is undergoing test. This variant (Z-18FQ?) carries a large surface search radar under its nose and the FLIR/TV turret was relocated to the starboard side. The helicopter also has large pylons installed for carrying large AShMs (e.g. YJ-83K). Dozens of small openings are positioned along its rear loading ramp which could be used to release sonobuoys.
> _- Last updated 2/4/14_
> 
> possible replacement for the SeaKings ASW



Like with 12 Z-9, PN should go for 12-16 Z-15s as well.


----------



## fatman17

*Navy commenced 'Asymmetric Warfare Course 2014' *

The three month long 'Asymmetric Warfare Course' organized by the Special Boat Squadron (SBS) of the Sri Lanka Navy commenced recently (27th Jan) at the SBS headquarters in Trincomalee. Commander Eastern Naval Area, Rear Admiral Rohan Amarasinghe graced the inauguration ceremony as the chief guest.

The second course conducted by the SBS comprised of twenty-four personnel including officers and sailors representing foreign countries such as China, Pakistan, Maldives, Bangladesh, and Sudan.

Accordingly, one officer and three sailors from Pakistan, four officers from Sudan, four officers from China, one officer from Bangladesh and a Coast Guard officer including two sailors from Maldives will be the course participants.

Meanwhile, eight sailors have been included from the SBS to follow this year's course.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Military Capabilities
*Pakistan, Oman discuss naval co-operation*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
06 February 2014
Co-operation between the Pakistan Navy and the Royal Navy of Oman (RNO) was discussed on 1 February in Muscat, Oman, in a meeting between Admiral Asif Sandilla, Pakistan's Chief of the Naval Staff and Sayyid Badr bin Saud al-Busaidy, Minister responsible for Defence Affairs. Rear Admiral Abdullah bin Khamis Al Ra'eesi, Commander of the RNO also attended.
Besides reviewing existing combined arrangements such as the bilateral 'Thamar Al Tayyab' naval exercise, the two navies also discussed areas in which naval co-operation between them could be enhanced (although no further details on potential co-operation opportunities are available at this stage).
'Thamar Al Tayyab' is a biennial exercise that consists of a sea phase and a harbour phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*PN gets 32-tonne tug *

Published 2014-02-11 07:13:42

KARACHI: Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Admn) Vice Admiral Shafqat Jawed has said that self-reliance has always been the main principle of the Pakistan Navy and in this context the navy has always extended full support to the Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KS&EW) to make rapid progress towards indigenisation.

Addressing as a chief guest at a handing over ceremony of a 32-tonne bollard pull tug built for the Pakistan Navy by the KS&EW on Monday, he said the tug was 34 metres long with displacement of 481 tonnes. It has maximum speed of 12 nautical miles and bollard pull of 32 tonnes. “The tug is fitted with a very robust foundering arrangement for all-round tugging operation for almost all sizes of ships and crafts.”

Earlier in his welcome address, KS&EW MD Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah thanked the government and the Pakistan Navy for their continued patronage. He said that the construction of this tug was distinct due to very robust design and state-of-art equipment and machinery to facilitate multi-purpose operations.—*APP*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan_101

fatman17 said:


> *PN gets 32-tonne tug *
> 
> Published 2014-02-11 07:13:42
> 
> KARACHI: Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Admn) Vice Admiral Shafqat Jawed has said that self-reliance has always been the main principle of the Pakistan Navy and in this context the navy has always extended full support to the Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KS&EW) to make rapid progress towards indigenisation.
> 
> Addressing as a chief guest at a handing over ceremony of a 32-tonne bollard pull tug built for the Pakistan Navy by the KS&EW on Monday, he said the tug was 34 metres long with displacement of 481 tonnes. It has maximum speed of 12 nautical miles and bollard pull of 32 tonnes. “The tug is fitted with a very robust foundering arrangement for all-round tugging operation for almost all sizes of ships and crafts.”
> 
> Earlier in his welcome address, KS&EW MD Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah thanked the government and the Pakistan Navy for their continued patronage. He said that the construction of this tug was distinct due to very robust design and state-of-art equipment and machinery to facilitate multi-purpose operations.—*APP*



Any Chances of Marketing the TUG and STUS to other countries... and was it our own design. PN should have its own Design Bureau...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gryphon

*New pusher tug handed over to Pak Navy*

February 11, 2014

*Karachi*

A 32 tonnes pusher tug constructed at the Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works was formally handed over to the Pakistan Navy at a ceremony held on Monday.

Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Admin) Vice Admiral Shafqat Jawed was the chief guest on the occasion. Lauding the performance of the KS&EW, he said that self-reliance has been at the forefront of the navy’s policies, which has been supporting and interacting closely with the local defence industries, particularly the Karachi Shipyard, to make steady progress towards indigenisation.

The 34-meter-long pusher tug is fitted with robust fenders for optimal tugging capacity and has a maximum speed of 12 knots.

KS&EW Managing Director Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah thanked the government and the Pakistan Navy for their patronage.

He said that the Karachi Shipyard managed to complete all contractual milestones for this tug well before time and vowed to maintain efficient performance standards at all costs.

New pusher tug handed over to Pak Navy - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Nishan_101 said:


> Any Chances of Marketing the TUG and STUS to other countries... and was it our own design. PN should have its own Design Bureau...


 
good point!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

PN design Bureau working in close with NESCOM-Naval and GIDS-Naval in developing small, medium and large vessels for Military and commercial purposes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alimobin memon

I have some Pakistan navy pics from Google earth Can I upload the pics here and ask questions here ?


----------



## fatman17

Country Risk
*Australian, Pakistani warships seize USD102 million cannabis shipment in Arabian Sea*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
17 February 2014

Crew members from the RAN's HMAS Melbourne boarding a suspicious dhow off the Omani coast on 13 February 2014. (Department of Defence, Australia)

The Royal Australian Navy (RAN) Adelaide-class guided missile frigate HMAS _Melbourne_ and the Pakistan Navy's (PN's) Oliver Hazard Perry-class frigate PNS _Alamgir_ took part in a combined counter-narcotics operation off the Omani coast on 13 February. The operation netted close to 2 tons of suspected cannabis resin with an estimated street value of approximately USD102 million.

According to a statement issued by the Australian Department of Defence on 18 February, a suspicious dhow was first located east of Masriah Island, Oman, by _Alamgir_ on 12 February. _Melbourne_ joined the surveillance operation in support. Crew members from _Melbourne_ boarded the dhow a day later and found 1,951 kg of cannabis resin in a hidden compartment within the vessel's fishing hold.

_Melbourne_ 's commanding officer Commander Brian Schlegel said the success of the operation helps to prevent the funding of international terrorism. "The 62 bags contain cannabis resin bricks - almost 4,000 bricks in total. Each brick is more than enough to buy an AK-47 or IED [improvised explosive device] components. Therefore, removing the funding that flows from the sale of these drugs has a direct impact on a terrorist organisation's ability to buy weapons in the future," Schlegel said.

_Alamgir_ and _Melbourne_ are currently on patrol in the Indian Ocean under the tasking of the Combined Maritime Forces, a multinational naval arrangement that conducts maritime security operations in Middle East and Indian Ocean waters.

Since departing Australia in August 2013, _Melbourne_ has successfully interdicted nine suspected pirates off the coast of Somalia, seized 543 kg of pure heroin, and 23.8 kg of suspected methamphetamines.


JDW



alimobin memon said:


> I have some Pakistan navy pics from Google earth Can I upload the pics here and ask questions here ?


 
sure mate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

fatman17 said:


> Country Risk
> *Australian, Pakistani warships seize USD102 million cannabis shipment in Arabian Sea*
> *Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
> 17 February 2014
> 
> Crew members from the RAN's HMAS Melbourne boarding a suspicious dhow off the Omani coast on 13 February 2014. (Department of Defence, Australia)
> 
> The Royal Australian Navy (RAN) Adelaide-class guided missile frigate HMAS _Melbourne_ and the Pakistan Navy's (PN's) Oliver Hazard Perry-class frigate PNS _Alamgir_ took part in a combined counter-narcotics operation off the Omani coast on 13 February. The operation netted close to 2 tons of suspected cannabis resin with an estimated street value of approximately USD102 million.
> 
> According to a statement issued by the Australian Department of Defence on 18 February, a suspicious dhow was first located east of Masriah Island, Oman, by _Alamgir_ on 12 February. _Melbourne_ joined the surveillance operation in support. Crew members from _Melbourne_ boarded the dhow a day later and found 1,951 kg of cannabis resin in a hidden compartment within the vessel's fishing hold.
> 
> _Melbourne_ 's commanding officer Commander Brian Schlegel said the success of the operation helps to prevent the funding of international terrorism. "The 62 bags contain cannabis resin bricks - almost 4,000 bricks in total. Each brick is more than enough to buy an AK-47 or IED [improvised explosive device] components. Therefore, removing the funding that flows from the sale of these drugs has a direct impact on a terrorist organisation's ability to buy weapons in the future," Schlegel said.
> 
> _Alamgir_ and _Melbourne_ are currently on patrol in the Indian Ocean under the tasking of the Combined Maritime Forces, a multinational naval arrangement that conducts maritime security operations in Middle East and Indian Ocean waters.
> 
> Since departing Australia in August 2013, _Melbourne_ has successfully interdicted nine suspected pirates off the coast of Somalia, seized 543 kg of pure heroin, and 23.8 kg of suspected methamphetamines.
> 
> 
> JDW
> 
> 
> 
> sure mate!



Nice!!! Was it a Drill?


----------



## Nishan_101

alimobin memon said:


> 24.83811,66.97224
> Couldn't upload pics but here is one pic of Karachi Ship yard. A submarine is being scene in an condition of construction or maybe repair. But a person told me that smaller subs but greater than midgets are being constructed in for navy on some special contract not disclosed openly. He said its 10-15 meters shorter than Agosta's. now the coordinates i have pasted are from google maps a submarine can be scene.
> 24.829303,66.973159 now in this coordinated there are group of frigates (3 f22p's and 4 type 21 destroyers) but if u go lil up u will see a naval ship larger than these in length which ship is it ? is it alamgir ? at these 24.831311,66.97493 coordinates.



Bro. Although everyone hates my comments and they have good reason. Although I don't know anything but its good if PN is making on its own a Coastal SSKs of 700-750 tons as they are the most important force in coastal defence now a days along with 1600-1800 Tons submarines which will provide cover with more maritime area.

Whereas 3500 Tons SSKs and 7000 Tons SSBN would go for hunting and taking down other targets on surface and submerged.



alimobin memon said:


> 24.83811,66.97224
> Couldn't upload pics but here is one pic of Karachi Ship yard. A submarine is being scene in an condition of construction or maybe repair. But a person told me that smaller subs but greater than midgets are being constructed in for navy on some special contract not disclosed openly. He said its 10-15 meters shorter than Agosta's. now the coordinates i have pasted are from google maps a submarine can be scene.
> 24.829303,66.973159 now in this coordinated there are group of frigates (3 f22p's and 4 type 21 destroyers) but if u go lil up u will see a naval ship larger than these in length which ship is it ? is it alamgir ? at these 24.831311,66.97493 coordinates.



You are absolutely right. There is a submarine out there...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan, US to strengthen maritime cooperation * 


WASHINGTON, Feb 21 (APP): Pakistan’s ambassador to the United States Jalil Abbas Jilani discussed maritime cooperation with U.S. Secretary of Navy Ray Mabus at a Pentagon meeting on Thursday. Ambassador Jilani underscored Pakistan’s commitment to continue its steady contribution to support regional counter piracy and maritime security efforts, the Pakistani embassy said. During the meeting, the Pakistani envoy and the U.S. Navy Secretary discussed matters related to bilateral cooperation in maritime security.

Ambassador Jilani noted that Pakistan Navy had made valuable contributions to multilateral efforts to degrade sea piracy that threatened security of the sea lanes in the region. He also recounted successes achieved through joint efforts in interdiction of drugs along the sea routes. 
U.S. Secretary Navy Ray Mabus appreciated the role Pakistan Navy plays in bolstering multilateral efforts to defeat piracy. He also stated that Pakistan’s contributions in this area had been remarkable and the US enjoyed excellent cooperation with Pakistan in ensuring safety and security along the sea lines of communication.
The joint statement issued during the recently held Pakistan - US strategic dialogue review meeting last month, had stated the common desire by both governments to strengthen cooperation in maritime security.
Secretary Mabus is the senior most American official in charge of the U.S. Navy and the Marine Corps. He visited Pakistan in October 2013.


----------



## Nishan_101

fatman17 said:


> *Pakistan, US to strengthen maritime cooperation *
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON, Feb 21 (APP): Pakistan’s ambassador to the United States Jalil Abbas Jilani discussed maritime cooperation with U.S. Secretary of Navy Ray Mabus at a Pentagon meeting on Thursday. Ambassador Jilani underscored Pakistan’s commitment to continue its steady contribution to support regional counter piracy and maritime security efforts, the Pakistani embassy said. During the meeting, the Pakistani envoy and the U.S. Navy Secretary discussed matters related to bilateral cooperation in maritime security.
> 
> Ambassador Jilani noted that Pakistan Navy had made valuable contributions to multilateral efforts to degrade sea piracy that threatened security of the sea lanes in the region. He also recounted successes achieved through joint efforts in interdiction of drugs along the sea routes.
> U.S. Secretary Navy Ray Mabus appreciated the role Pakistan Navy plays in bolstering multilateral efforts to defeat piracy. He also stated that Pakistan’s contributions in this area had been remarkable and the US enjoyed excellent cooperation with Pakistan in ensuring safety and security along the sea lines of communication.
> The joint statement issued during the recently held Pakistan - US strategic dialogue review meeting last month, had stated the common desire by both governments to strengthen cooperation in maritime security.
> Secretary Mabus is the senior most American official in charge of the U.S. Navy and the Marine Corps. He visited Pakistan in October 2013.



They should take Pakistan's help in scraping up their old Naval equipment as Pakistan can easily build in HUb/Gadani area 5 Mega Ship yards dedicated to ship breaking.

Also as they are getting new Corvettes and Fridates soon. So, they can deploy their Alreigh Burke class destroyers alongside African cost with 30% Africans, 10% Pakistanis and rest 60% of US presence of these ships.


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistani senator urges progress on submarine purchase*

Author:*Farhan Bokhari*, Islamabad

Last posted:2014-02-25

A senior Pakistani lawmaker has urged the government to expedite the purchase of new submarines for the Pakistan Navy (PN), in one of the first public statements on the matter.

Speaking in the Senate on 24 February, Senator Mohsin Leghari said: "Our submarines are old. We have to ask ourselves if with the state of our submarines, we can meet the challenge of the global environment."

Since 2011 Pakistan and China have discussed Pakistan's potential purchase of up to six submarines. Citing senior Pakistani officials, it is recently reported that these talks may conclude in an agreement by the end of 2014.

The PN is known to operate five French submarines: three Agosta 90B (Khalid-class) submarines purchased in the 1990s and two ageing Agosta 70 (Hashmat-class) boats dating from the late 1970s. In 2009 the PN sought to purchase three German-built Type 214 submarines, but the plan was put on hold due to costs that at the time were reported to be in excess of USD2 billion.

Leghari stated after his speech in the Senate: "We have to enhance the capabilities of our navy. The submarines in particular are outdated. We can't compete with India in numbers, but we must have the technology."

COMMENT
Leghari's remarks come as naval analysts say time is running out for Pakistan to order new submarines before the Agosta 90Bs begin ageing.

In addition to filling a key capability gap, the purchase of Chinese submarines could also involve transfer of technology to Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW), which also built PNS Aslat , the last of four F-22P frigates purchased from China that entered service in September 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=660771157315507

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

*Pakistan Navy demonstrate fire power at Arabian Sea*







In an impressive display of naval fire power, front line combat units of Pakistan Navy fleet conducted live weapon firing in North Arabian Sea on Wednesday.

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Asif Sandila, along with Pakistan Fleet Commander Vice Admiral Khan Hasham Bin Saddique witnessed the firings onboard the PNS NASR.

The demonstration included firing of surface missiles from Fast Attack Craft (Missile) and SeaKing helicopter. The missiles successfully engaged the targets thus reasserting the offensive punch of Pakistan Navy’s fleet. Operational efficiency of surface and aerial attack capability ushers in a new era and a quantum increase in combat potential of Pakistan Navy.

Chief of Naval Staff (CNS) Admiral Asif Sandila expressed his satisfaction over the combat readiness of Pakistan Navy Fleet and appreciated the display of professionalism by the participating squadrons. He praised the fleet’s personnel for their commitment and hard work to protect the maritime interests of Pakistan.

The admiral said that while all-out efforts are being made to enhance Pakistan Navy’s combat potential, dedicated and sustained efforts are needed to fully operationalise the existing system in the Navy’s inventory.

The CNS was of the view that in the prevalent volatile environment, a continuous credible deterrence at sea is not only vital for maritime security but also for economic security of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mir Shahzain

Rashid Mahmood said:


> *Pakistan Navy demonstrate fire power at Arabian Sea*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an impressive display of naval fire power, front line combat units of Pakistan Navy fleet conducted live weapon firing in North Arabian Sea on Wednesday.
> 
> Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Asif Sandila, along with Pakistan Fleet Commander Vice Admiral Khan Hasham Bin Saddique witnessed the firings onboard the PNS NASR.
> 
> The demonstration included firing of surface missiles from Fast Attack Craft (Missile) and SeaKing helicopter. The missiles successfully engaged the targets thus reasserting the offensive punch of Pakistan Navy’s fleet. Operational efficiency of surface and aerial attack capability ushers in a new era and a quantum increase in combat potential of Pakistan Navy.
> 
> Chief of Naval Staff (CNS) Admiral Asif Sandila expressed his satisfaction over the combat readiness of Pakistan Navy Fleet and appreciated the display of professionalism by the participating squadrons. He praised the fleet’s personnel for their commitment and hard work to protect the maritime interests of Pakistan.
> 
> The admiral said that while all-out efforts are being made to enhance Pakistan Navy’s combat potential, dedicated and sustained efforts are needed to fully operationalise the existing system in the Navy’s inventory.
> 
> The CNS was of the view that in the prevalent volatile environment, a continuous credible deterrence at sea is not only vital for maritime security but also for economic security of Pakistan.




Which type of missiles have they tested ??? @fatman17 @Rashid Mahmood


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

_*C-802A*_ from the FACM &
_*AM-39 Exocet*_ from the Sea King.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Inside Breguet Atlantic

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TOPGUN

nomi007 said:


> Inside Breguet Atlantic




Is PN still operating any of the Atlantic's still ?


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

TOPGUN said:


> Is PN still operating any of the Atlantic's still ?



No, all have been grounded.


----------



## Zarvan

Rashid Mahmood said:


> _*C-802A*_ from the FACM &
> _*AM-39 Exocet*_ from the Sea King.


What is an FACM ?


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Zarvan said:


> What is an FACM ?



FACM: Fast Attack Craft (Missile)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

TOPGUN said:


> Is PN still operating any of the Atlantic's still ?


 
sole example is operational from four.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

fatman17 said:


> *Pakistani senator urges progress on submarine purchase*
> 
> Author:*Farhan Bokhari*, Islamabad
> 
> Last posted:2014-02-25
> 
> A senior Pakistani lawmaker has urged the government to expedite the purchase of new submarines for the Pakistan Navy (PN), in one of the first public statements on the matter.
> 
> Speaking in the Senate on 24 February, Senator Mohsin Leghari said: "Our submarines are old. We have to ask ourselves if with the state of our submarines, we can meet the challenge of the global environment."
> 
> Since 2011 Pakistan and China have discussed Pakistan's potential purchase of up to six submarines. Citing senior Pakistani officials, it is recently reported that these talks may conclude in an agreement by the end of 2014.
> 
> The PN is known to operate five French submarines: three Agosta 90B (Khalid-class) submarines purchased in the 1990s and two ageing Agosta 70 (Hashmat-class) boats dating from the late 1970s. In 2009 the PN sought to purchase three German-built Type 214 submarines, but the plan was put on hold due to costs that at the time were reported to be in excess of USD2 billion.
> 
> Leghari stated after his speech in the Senate: "We have to enhance the capabilities of our navy. The submarines in particular are outdated. We can't compete with India in numbers, but we must have the technology."
> 
> COMMENT
> Leghari's remarks come as naval analysts say time is running out for Pakistan to order new submarines before the Agosta 90Bs begin ageing.
> 
> In addition to filling a key capability gap, the purchase of Chinese submarines could also involve transfer of technology to Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW), which also built PNS Aslat , the last of four F-22P frigates purchased from China that entered service in September 2013.



Better for PN to start up on JV with China and brings in Libya and Algeria on board as well on these submarines:
7000 Tons SSBN(Reactor being developed at Pakistan)
3500 Tons SSK
1600 Tons SSK
0700 Tons Coastal SSK
0110 Tons Special Force Submarines (being carried by Tankers/support vessels)
Rescue Submarines.


----------



## fatman17

*PN Command & Staff Conference undertakes strategic review of current year’s plans* 


ISLAMABAD, Feb 19 (APP): A two-day Command and Staff Conference of Pakistan Navy (PN), held to undertake strategic review of PN policies and plans set for current year, concluded at Naval Headquarters here on Wednesday. The Conference, chaired by Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Mohammad Asif Sandila, was aimed to review operational readiness, developmental plans and infrastructure upgradation of Pakistan Navy. 

The Chief of the Naval Staff was given detailed briefings on various developmental projects of Pakistan Navy. 
Being the first conference of the current year, Pakistan Navy’s priorities and projects set for year 2014 were discussed with reiteration of the Naval Chief to achieve the professional pursuits with utmost diligence and dedication. 
Besides, PN measures aimed at socio-economic uplift of Baloch populace along the Makran Coastal belt, were also presented.
While taking stock of occasion of 2014 as the Golden Jubilee Year of Pakistan Navy Submarine Force, the Naval Chief congratulated the Submariners and Submarine Force for rendering meritorious services in maritime defence of the Country since inception in 1964. 
Admiral Asif Sandila also expressed satisfaction over operational readiness of Pakistan Navy in the face of prevalent Maritime challenges and exhorted upon all to pursue the same with no let-up. 
The Command and Staff Conference is held every quarter and is the apex decision-making body of PN in which all Principal Staff Officers and Field Commanders participate to undertake strategic review of PN policies and plans.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

nomi007 said:


> View attachment 19513



how old are this pictures ?


----------



## nomi007

Ulla said:


> how old are this pictures ?


latest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Ulla said:


> how old are this pictures ?




June 2013.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Rashid Mahmood said:


> June 2013.....



That mean the Atlantic are still in service ! Thats good, better than parked in a bunker !


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

nomi007 said:


>



Ok what kind of news are this ? Plz can you explain the picture ? In which context it was made......?? Is this the replacement for the destroyed P-3C (by TTP) ?


----------



## nomi007

Ulla said:


> Ok what kind of news are this ? Plz can you explain the picture ? In which context it was made......?? Is this the replacement for the destroyed P-3C (by TTP) ?


replacement for the destroyed P-3C

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

*PNS Alamgir hosted a community dinner on board while it was docked at the Jeddah*

The Pakistan Navy ship PNS Alamgir hosted a community dinner on board while it was docked at the Jeddah Islamic Port on Tuesday night.

The event marked the first time a Pakistani navy ship visiting Saudi Arabia on a goodwill-cum-training mission hosted a community dinner.

Consuls general of India, Kuwait, Algeria, Sri Lanka, Afghanistan, Kazakhstan and China, representatives of various consulates, officers of Royal Saudi Naval forces, air and Ibrahim Asad, naval attaché at the Pakistani Embassy in Riyadh, media persons and a large number of Pakistani families attended the dinner.

The dinner commenced with recitations of the national anthems of Saudi Arabia and Pakistan respectively. A cake cutting ceremony was later held and dinner was specially prepared by the ship’s chefs.

While welcoming guests on board, commanding officer of the ship Capt. Abdul Muneeb said, “Your presence here is a source of honor and encouragement for us.”

He added that PNS Alamgir is the first Oliver Hazard Perry class of guided-missile frigates acquired by the Pakistan Navy from the United States. The ship is equipped with modern weapons and sensors and is capable of performing a wide range of maritime operations.

PNS Alamgir has been on a joint counter-piracy and coalition maritime complaint deployment under the ambit of CTF-151 and CTF-150 since January of this year.

“We are happy to be in the port of our brotherly Muslim country for a 3-day visit. We have been hosted here very well and we truly feel at home here. On behalf of my fellow officers and men, I am thankful to the Royal Navel Force for the hospitality and warm gestures extended to us. Pakistan’s relations with Saudi Arabia are deep-rooted on sound basis of religious and cultural affiliates.

The visit of PNS Alamgir is a manifestation of our relations. I am very confident that the brotherly relations of Pakistan and Saudi Arabia will grow further and strengthen manifolds in the future,” he was quoted as saying.

Pakistani Consul General Aftab Khokher said the visit was a symbol of friendship between the Kingdom and Pakistan.

“This is fourth ship I have received during my one year stay in the Kingdom, something which shows the closeness between the two navies, countries and peoples. This relationship has been further deepened during the recent visit of Crown Prince Salman Bin Abdulaziz, second deputy prime minister and minister of defense, to Pakistan. This visit again indicates that Pakistan and Saudi Arabia are one family,” he said while expressing his gratitude to Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah, the Saudi government and royal family for hosting PNS Alamgir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Ulla said:


> That mean the Atlantic are still in service ! Thats good, better than parked in a bunker !


 
only one example left in service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jawadqamar

Rashid Mahmood said:


> *PNS Alamgir hosted a community dinner on board while it was docked at the Jeddah*
> 
> The Pakistan Navy ship PNS Alamgir hosted a community dinner on board while it was docked at the Jeddah Islamic Port on Tuesday night.
> 
> The event marked the first time a Pakistani navy ship visiting Saudi Arabia on a goodwill-cum-training mission hosted a community dinner.
> 
> Consuls general of India, Kuwait, Algeria, Sri Lanka, Afghanistan, Kazakhstan and China, representatives of various consulates, officers of Royal Saudi Naval forces, air and Ibrahim Asad, naval attaché at the Pakistani Embassy in Riyadh, media persons and a large number of Pakistani families attended the dinner.
> 
> The dinner commenced with recitations of the national anthems of Saudi Arabia and Pakistan respectively. A cake cutting ceremony was later held and dinner was specially prepared by the ship’s chefs.
> 
> While welcoming guests on board, *commanding officer of the ship Capt. Abdul Muneeb *said, “Your presence here is a source of honor and encouragement for us.”
> 
> He added that PNS Alamgir is the first Oliver Hazard Perry class of guided-missile frigates acquired by the Pakistan Navy from the United States. The ship is equipped with modern weapons and sensors and is capable of performing a wide range of maritime operations.
> 
> PNS Alamgir has been on a joint counter-piracy and coalition maritime complaint deployment under the ambit of CTF-151 and CTF-150 since January of this year.
> 
> “We are happy to be in the port of our brotherly Muslim country for a 3-day visit. We have been hosted here very well and we truly feel at home here. On behalf of my fellow officers and men, I am thankful to the Royal Navel Force for the hospitality and warm gestures extended to us. Pakistan’s relations with Saudi Arabia are deep-rooted on sound basis of religious and cultural affiliates.
> 
> The visit of PNS Alamgir is a manifestation of our relations. I am very confident that the brotherly relations of Pakistan and Saudi Arabia will grow further and strengthen manifolds in the future,” he was quoted as saying.
> 
> Pakistani Consul General Aftab Khokher said the visit was a symbol of friendship between the Kingdom and Pakistan.
> 
> “This is fourth ship I have received during my one year stay in the Kingdom, something which shows the closeness between the two navies, countries and peoples. This relationship has been further deepened during the recent visit of Crown Prince Salman Bin Abdulaziz, second deputy prime minister and minister of defense, to Pakistan. This visit again indicates that Pakistan and Saudi Arabia are one family,” he said while expressing his gratitude to Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah, the Saudi government and royal family for hosting PNS Alamgir.


Anyone on weapons?

It lacks SAM, does it have Harpoons?


----------



## Nishan_101

nomi007 said:


>



Will PN going to have a total of 11-12 P-3Cs along with 3-5 P-3C based AEW&Cs.


----------



## nomi007

Nishan_101 said:


> Will PN going to have a total of 11-12 P-3Cs along with 3-5 P-3C based AEW&Cs.


PN also need to add chinese *Y-8FQ Cub/High New 6*
ASW variant of Y-8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

nomi007 said:


> PN also need to add chinese *Y-8FQ Cub/High New 6*
> ASW variant of Y-8


PN and PAF had to decide in the past over a single system. Although better for PN was to do a JV with Chinese on:
1.Baisc turbo prop trainer like Hurkus
2. 2-3 types of single engine planes like Cessna of small, medium and large class.
3. Super Air King like planes along with planes like Saab-340 and Saab-2000 which can be used as AEW&Cs, MPA and EW plane.


----------



## fatman17

*Pak Navy committed to pursue self reliance in warships: CNS*


Saturday, March 08, 2014 - Karachi—Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Asif Sandila said that Pakistan Navy is committed to pursue self reliance in warship construction.

Chief of the Naval Staff said this at a keel laying ceremony of 17,000 tons Pakistan Navy Fleet Tanker to be built indigenously at Karachi Shipyard & Engineering works have Friday. The Fleet Tanker will be built by KS&EW in collaboration with Savurma Teknologileri Muhendislik (STM) of Turkey. The Tanker will provide logistics support to PN units at sea through transfer of dry and liquid cargos. The ship can also undertake anti-submarine and anti-surface vessel operations through embarked helicopters. The ship can independently operate at sea for three months and will be equipped with latest medical facilities to provide limited medical support to PN units as well as during disaster relief operations. Speaking on the occasion, Admiral Sandila said that the construction of this platform is a manifestation of PN vision and commitment to pursue self reliance in warship construction. While commending the foundations of Pakistan-Turkey friendship he added that our bonds are secure and strong. The dictates of contemporary world, however, demand that we further expand our horizon and diversify our relations to include greater economic and military cooperation. “I feel that there is great potential to further exploit the avenues of mutual interest. Fleet Tanker project is a true manifestation of this very resolve of both the governments”, he added.

The Naval Chief was positive that this tanker will become the lifeline of PN fleet and continue to support it for many decades to come. Earlier, the Managing Director Karachi Shipyard & Engineering works apprised the audience of the shipbuilding capabilities of KS&EW and said that Karachi Shipyard is fully equipped with infrastructure and highly trained manpower to undertake more challenging projects like Fleet Tanker.—Online



nomi007 said:


> PN also need to add chinese *Y-8FQ Cub/High New 6*
> ASW variant of Y-8


 the P-3C is more sophisticated as well as reliable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Nishan_101

nomi007 said:


>



Pakistan needs to do JV with China or Turkey on more Commercial as well as Military surface vessels.


----------



## nomi007

Nishan_101 said:


> Pakistan needs to do JV with China or Turkey on more Commercial as well as Military surface vessels.


we need to join 
*TF2000-class frigate project*
*and*
*MILGEM project*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

nomi007 said:


> we need to join
> *TF2000-class frigate project*
> *and*
> *MILGEM project*



This would be more helpful 

Ada-class corvette - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






TF2000-class frigate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

We cant afford to.

Pakistan was very keen in the development of both Milgem and TF-2K around 2005-6.


----------



## fatman17

*Latest Piracy Analysis from OPINTEL*
MarineLink.com
Monday, March 10, 2014



Piracy Horn of Africa incident map courtesy of OPINTEL

_*The latest US Maritime OPINTEL analysis and weekly report that follows covers the Horn of Africa and the Gulf of Guinea.*_
*Horn of Africa Area*
PAKISTAN: On 28 February, suspected pirates in a skiff chased an underway Bangladeshi-flagged bulk carrier, MV CRYSTAL GOLD near position 24:33 N – 062:44 E, approximately 40 nm southeast of Gwadar, Pakistan. The pirates reportedly chased for up to four hours. The vessel took evasive measures as outlined in BMP 4, reported the incident to UKMTO, and headed towards the Pakistani coast. The Pakistani Navy deployed a naval asset which located the skiff and detained the suspected pirates. The vessel's owners said there were 23 Bangladeshi crewmen on their vessel. (IMB, The Daily Star (Bangladesh), The New Nation (Bangladesh)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

Neptune said:


> This would be more helpful
> 
> Ada-class corvette - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TF2000-class frigate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Better to co-develop with Chinese who are more experienced.


----------



## truthseeker2010

Anybody with the idea how much the new deal for six costing to PN?


----------



## TOPGUN

fatman17 said:


> *Pak Navy committed to pursue self reliance in warships: CNS*
> 
> 
> Saturday, March 08, 2014 - Karachi—Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Asif Sandila said that Pakistan Navy is committed to pursue self reliance in warship construction.
> 
> Chief of the Naval Staff said this at a keel laying ceremony of 17,000 tons Pakistan Navy Fleet Tanker to be built indigenously at Karachi Shipyard & Engineering works have Friday. The Fleet Tanker will be built by KS&EW in collaboration with Savurma Teknologileri Muhendislik (STM) of Turkey. The Tanker will provide logistics support to PN units at sea through transfer of dry and liquid cargos. The ship can also undertake anti-submarine and anti-surface vessel operations through embarked helicopters. The ship can independently operate at sea for three months and will be equipped with latest medical facilities to provide limited medical support to PN units as well as during disaster relief operations. Speaking on the occasion, Admiral Sandila said that the construction of this platform is a manifestation of PN vision and commitment to pursue self reliance in warship construction. While commending the foundations of Pakistan-Turkey friendship he added that our bonds are secure and strong. The dictates of contemporary world, however, demand that we further expand our horizon and diversify our relations to include greater economic and military cooperation. “I feel that there is great potential to further exploit the avenues of mutual interest. Fleet Tanker project is a true manifestation of this very resolve of both the governments”, he added.
> 
> The Naval Chief was positive that this tanker will become the lifeline of PN fleet and continue to support it for many decades to come. Earlier, the Managing Director Karachi Shipyard & Engineering works apprised the audience of the shipbuilding capabilities of KS&EW and said that Karachi Shipyard is fully equipped with infrastructure and highly trained manpower to undertake more challenging projects like Fleet Tanker.—Online
> 
> 
> the P-3C is more sophisticated as well as reliable.




Any pic's of the tanker ?


----------



## Nishan_101

fatman17 said:


> *Latest Piracy Analysis from OPINTEL*
> MarineLink.com
> Monday, March 10, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> Piracy Horn of Africa incident map courtesy of OPINTEL
> 
> _*The latest US Maritime OPINTEL analysis and weekly report that follows covers the Horn of Africa and the Gulf of Guinea.*_
> *Horn of Africa Area*
> PAKISTAN: On 28 February, suspected pirates in a skiff chased an underway Bangladeshi-flagged bulk carrier, MV CRYSTAL GOLD near position 24:33 N – 062:44 E, approximately 40 nm southeast of Gwadar, Pakistan. The pirates reportedly chased for up to four hours. The vessel took evasive measures as outlined in BMP 4, reported the incident to UKMTO, and headed towards the Pakistani coast. The Pakistani Navy deployed a naval asset which located the skiff and detained the suspected pirates. The vessel's owners said there were 23 Bangladeshi crewmen on their vessel. (IMB, The Daily Star (Bangladesh), The New Nation (Bangladesh)



PN needs to build at least 30 MRTP-33 Like boats for Coast Guards at home and all similar number of unmanned ones.



truthseeker2010 said:


> Anybody with the idea how much the new deal for six costing to PN?



Which 6????


----------



## truthseeker2010

Nishan_101 said:


> PN needs to build at least 30 MRTP-33 Like boats for Coast Guards at home and all similar number of unmanned ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Which 6????



That the PN is currently in process of buying from China? S-20 class?


----------



## fatman17

truthseeker2010 said:


> Anybody with the idea how much the new deal for six costing to PN?


 
six subs you mean - in excess of USD1B.


----------



## S.Y.A

fatman17 said:


> six subs you mean - in excess of USD1B.


probably more, as agosta's cost was about 1Billion for three, that too in the late nineties, rate of everything has gone sky high since then.


----------



## Luftwaffe

S.Y.A said:


> probably more, as agosta's cost was about 1Billion for three, that too in the late nineties, rate of everything has gone sky high since then.


 
I believe cost was some $750m for the price they are excellent submarines even today the price of $1b for 3 is nothing with better french technologies.


----------



## truthseeker2010

fatman17 said:


> six subs you mean - in excess of USD1B.



obviously sir.... but how much can we afford? like i remember u214 deal was of around $1b for 3 subs 5 years back..... so i was thinking that although chinese would be less than that but if u add inflation and also top quality things even chinese cost modest amounts.... comparing $2 billion for six kilos in 2009.... i am expecting PN deal to be atleast $3 billion for six subs with AIP. Also keep in mind that saudi's going for old u-209 subs is expected to be $650 million a piece. so subs are getting very expensive.
What do you Sir? 
@Penguin sir your comments on this will be much appreciated.



Luftwaffe said:


> I believe cost was some $750m for the price they are excellent submarines even today the price of $1b for 3 is nothing with better french technologies.



sir but today you would get just one sub for $750 mil whether german or french.


----------



## Penguin

Saudi case


> BERLIN - Saudi Arabia wants to buy five German submarines for around 2.5 billion euros ($3.4 billion) and more than two dozen more in the future, a newspaper reported Sunday.
> 
> Citing unidentified government sources, Sunday's Bild newspaper said Riyadh had its eye initially on buying the five Type 209 submarines, followed long-term by up to 25 submarines in a 12-billion-euro deal.


Saudi Arabia eyes Germany's Type 209 submarines | Terminal X
http://www.middle-east-online.com/english/?id=62360

> 500 million euro or 700 million dollar apiece
> down to 480 million euro if/when 25 are acquired

Misinterpeted.


> The German weekly Bild am Sonntag said on Sunday that Saudi Arabia wanted to *purchase five German Type 209 submarines for 12 billion euros ($16.5 billion)*. The paper said that in the long term, the kingdom was interested in buying altogether 25 of the vessels.


Saudi Arabia 'plans to buy German submarines' | News | DW.DE | 03.11.2013

NOT 2.5billion euro 3.3b dolla per unit!


----------



## Quwa

Penguin said:


> Saudi case
> 
> Saudi Arabia eyes Germany's Type 209 submarines | Terminal X
> http://www.middle-east-online.com/english/?id=62360
> 
> > 500 million euro or 700 million dollar apiece
> > down to 480 million euro if/when 25 are acquired
> 
> Misinterpeted.
> 
> Saudi Arabia 'plans to buy German submarines' | News | DW.DE | 03.11.2013
> 
> NOT 2.5billion euro 3.3b dolla per unit!


Hey man, gold plated submarines that transform into autobots don't come cheap!


----------



## Penguin

> In April 2004, the government of Portugal and the German Submarine Consortium a contract worth 800 million Euro for development and construction of two Class 209 PN submarines with one more as option. Class 209 PN features an air independent propulsion (AIP) system based on fuel cells. Powered by fuel cells would become the most sophisticated 209 submarine ever built. Portuguese Navy was expected to commission these submarines in 2009 and 2010.


_Class 209 PN
NRP Tridente Type 209PN
Unitary Cost:_ USD$500 million



> In December 2011, Daewoo won a contract to build Indonesia three 1,400-ton Chang Bogo-class submarines for USD1.07 billion. Construction of the submarines will start in January 2012 for delivery by 2015 and 2016, for commissioning in the first half of 2018.


Singapore Buys New Subs | malaysiaflyingherald
ROKN Chang Bogo Class Submarines - Naval Technology
note: The Chang Bogo class is a variant of the Type 209-1200 > 359 million dollar each




> SINGAPORE - Vietnam will procure six Russian-built Kilo-class attack submarines "to defend" the country. Vietnam's Defense Minister, Gen. Phung Quang Thanh, made the comment June 5 at the 10th Shangri-La Dialogue in Singapore 5. Analysts put the price tag for the deal at just over $3 billion.


Vietnam Confirms Kilo Sub Buy at Shangri-La | Defense News | defensenews.com about 500 million dollar each in 2011. However ...



> _Rosoboronexport_ signed a delivery contract on six Project 636M diesel electric submarines to Vietnam during visit of Vietnamese Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung to Russia on Dec 15, 2009. All subs will be built at _Admiralteyskie Verfi_ shipyard in St. Petersburg; rate of delivery is one sub per year. Total contract value of submarines construction makes $2.1 bln. Considering establishment of appropriate coastal infrastructure in Vietnam, delivery of arms and other systems, total sum could reach $3.2 bln. In this case the agreement would become the most expensive contract in the Russia's naval arms export.


Russia dominates Asian market with 28 diesel subs
So it is more like $350 million apiece, which is up from 2007 unitprices



> Additional countries that have purchased Project 636 Kilo-class submarines include Indonesia, who ordered two in 2007 at a cost of $200 million each, and Vietnam, who ordered six of the vessels in December 2009 at a cost of $2 billion. [5] ... In June 2006 Rosoboroneksport signed a $400 million contract with the Algerian Navy to build two Project 636 Kilo-class submarines,


Russia Submarine Import and Export Behavior | Articles | NTI Analysis | NTI
It depends though, what is included in the deal.

Scorpene


> _Unitary Cost:_ EUR�438 million (USD$602 million)


Scorpene Basic-AIP


> *Cost of the 2 Scorpene submarines*, together with the package that covers integrated logistic support and training amounting to €969.15 million


Scorpene submarine scandal - Malaysia Factbook
How much for the Scorpenes? | Free Malaysia Today



> A variant of the Type 214 will be known as the Type 214TN (Turkish Navy). HDW will preassemble structural and mechanical parts of the submarine in Germany, or classified elements such as the fuel cells and propulsion system and will then ship them to Turkey. All electronic and weapon systems (including the C4I system) will be of Turkish design and production. On 1 July 2011, the 2 billion euros order for six U 214 submarine material packages placed with ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems by Turkey entered into force with receipt of the advance payment.


Type 214 submarine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
So, the 214TN will be at least 333 million euro (not counting the value of any Turkish electronics and weapons)



> *SUBMARINES (SSBN, SSN, SSK)*
> Ohio SSBN Replacement-$7 billion (est.)
> Le Terrible SSBN (France)-$3.8 billion
> 
> Astute SSN (UK)-$2,410 million
> Virginia SSN-$2.4 billion
> Barracuda SSN (France)-$1.35 billion
> 
> Scorpene SSK (Spain)-$825 million
> Dolphin SSK (German/Israeli)-$635 million
> Type 209 SSK (German/Portugal)-$550 million
> Type 212 SSK (Germany)-$525 million
> Type 214 SSK (Germany)-$500 million
> Gotland SSK (Sweden)-$365 million
> Improved Kilo SSK (Russia)-$350 million


Warship Costs | New Wars

It is a safe bet an SS or SSK will set you back at least $350 million to $600 million, a piece.



Mark Sien said:


> Hey man, gold plated submarines that transform into autobots don't come cheap!


Chucks, forgot about the gold .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan-Qatar naval co-operation at ‘all-time high’ *





Pakistan Navy submarine PNS M Hashmat.
10:50 PM
26
March
2014
*By Salman Siddiqui/Staff Reporter*
The collaboration between Pakistani and Qatari naval forces is at an all-time high with the number of Pakistani personnel on deputation reaching around 170, Pakistan Navy’s Rear Admiral M Amjad, Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Training & Evaluation) said yesterday.

In an interview with Gulf Times, the senior official said that due to the close relations between the two countries, Pakistan Navy was consistently participating in the Doha International Maritime Defence Exhibition and Conference (Dimdex) since 2008.

Pakistan Navy has brought three naval ships PNS Alamgir, PNS Quwwat, PNS Rasadgar and one submarine PNS M Hashmat to Dimdex 2014.

“The collaboration between our two navies is excellent and very high. Our men, both serving and retired are on deputation at the Qatari naval forces that number around 170 people,” Amjad said.

“The Qatari navy and air force chiefs have told me that they are totally satisfied with the quality of manpower we have sent here to serve in Qatar. They regard them very highly and have indicated their interest to ask for more officers and sailors in the future. We have assured them of our co-operation to whatever extent it is possible,” he added.

The navy officer said that Pakistan could offer a lot in terms of training and degree courses to Qatari military personnel. “They have asked already for training of their aviation crew, including their helicopter observers.”

Pakistan Navy’s Rear Admiral M Amjad, 
Deputy Chief of Naval Staff 
(Training & Evaluation). Photo by Salman Siddiqui

About Pakistan’s role in promoting maritime security, he said that Pakistan Navy was part of the Coalition Maritime Campaign Plan since April 2004. “We have participated with about 50 ships and have also contributed with aircraft. Our co-operation has been unbroken and every year we have made major contributions,” he said.

He spoke about the successes in anti-piracy and anti-smuggling operations in the Horn of Africa. Also, he highlighted the fact that the navy had provided manpower and commanded several times the task force 150 and the Combined Task Force 151.

“Pakistan’s location at the mouth of the Gulf is very strategic. It is imperative for us to keep very good relations with all the countries in this region,” he said. 

About the Gwadar port in Balochistan province, he dispelled the reports that claim that it was a military venture between Pakistan and China. “Gwadar is our national requirement because we have only two ports that are in close proximity of our arch enemy. So, we needed a port at a considerable distance that would service our commercial requirements. At present, we don’t see any military role being played from Gwadar, which exists purely for the sake of safer trade, shorter routes and in our national interest.”

Earlier yesterday, Zain Zulfiquar, Mission Commander of PNS Alamgir, PNS Quwwat, PNS Rasadgar and PNS M Hashmat gave a briefing to visitors. 

He said that it was in Pakistan’s interest that sea lines of communication emanating from the Strait of Hormuz and across Horn of Africa remain secure. “Pakistan shares the international will and desire to eradicate piracy…it stands ready to make its contributions in these efforts.”


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Navy gets two pusher tugs








For news details visit : Pakistan Navy gets two pusher tugs


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=289290647893000

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

fatman17 said:


> *Pakistan-Qatar naval co-operation at ‘all-time high’ *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan Navy submarine PNS M Hashmat.
> 10:50 PM
> 26
> March
> 2014
> *By Salman Siddiqui/Staff Reporter*
> The collaboration between Pakistani and Qatari naval forces is at an all-time high with the number of Pakistani personnel on deputation reaching around 170, Pakistan Navy’s Rear Admiral M Amjad, Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Training & Evaluation) said yesterday.
> 
> In an interview with Gulf Times, the senior official said that due to the close relations between the two countries, Pakistan Navy was consistently participating in the Doha International Maritime Defence Exhibition and Conference (Dimdex) since 2008.
> 
> Pakistan Navy has brought three naval ships PNS Alamgir, PNS Quwwat, PNS Rasadgar and one submarine PNS M Hashmat to Dimdex 2014.
> 
> “The collaboration between our two navies is excellent and very high. Our men, both serving and retired are on deputation at the Qatari naval forces that number around 170 people,” Amjad said.
> 
> “The Qatari navy and air force chiefs have told me that they are totally satisfied with the quality of manpower we have sent here to serve in Qatar. They regard them very highly and have indicated their interest to ask for more officers and sailors in the future. We have assured them of our co-operation to whatever extent it is possible,” he added.
> 
> The navy officer said that Pakistan could offer a lot in terms of training and degree courses to Qatari military personnel. “They have asked already for training of their aviation crew, including their helicopter observers.”
> 
> Pakistan Navy’s Rear Admiral M Amjad,
> Deputy Chief of Naval Staff
> (Training & Evaluation). Photo by Salman Siddiqui
> 
> About Pakistan’s role in promoting maritime security, he said that Pakistan Navy was part of the Coalition Maritime Campaign Plan since April 2004. “We have participated with about 50 ships and have also contributed with aircraft. Our co-operation has been unbroken and every year we have made major contributions,” he said.
> 
> He spoke about the successes in anti-piracy and anti-smuggling operations in the Horn of Africa. Also, he highlighted the fact that the navy had provided manpower and commanded several times the task force 150 and the Combined Task Force 151.
> 
> “Pakistan’s location at the mouth of the Gulf is very strategic. It is imperative for us to keep very good relations with all the countries in this region,” he said.
> 
> About the Gwadar port in Balochistan province, he dispelled the reports that claim that it was a military venture between Pakistan and China. “Gwadar is our national requirement because we have only two ports that are in close proximity of our arch enemy. So, we needed a port at a considerable distance that would service our commercial requirements. At present, we don’t see any military role being played from Gwadar, which exists purely for the sake of safer trade, shorter routes and in our national interest.”
> 
> Earlier yesterday, Zain Zulfiquar, Mission Commander of PNS Alamgir, PNS Quwwat, PNS Rasadgar and PNS M Hashmat gave a briefing to visitors.
> 
> He said that it was in Pakistan’s interest that sea lines of communication emanating from the Strait of Hormuz and across Horn of Africa remain secure. “Pakistan shares the international will and desire to eradicate piracy…it stands ready to make its contributions in these efforts.”



PN should bring in Libya, Algeria, Tunisia and start up a plan with China on Submarines and Ships:

U-Boats:
07 SSBNs: 7000 Tons
11 SSKs: 3500 Tons
11 SSKs: 1600-1800 Tons
11 SSKs: 700 Tons (Coastal)
7-11 SSG Subs: 110-210
5-7 Rescue Submarines: Any Weight

*Note: *Although the size of the Submarine fleet looks very huge but its better to have more and more submarines than surface combatants as Navies really needs submarines that are fully capable of doing any role.

For Ships:
11 Frigates: 3000-3400 Tons with 2-16Cell VLS Launchers
11 FACs: 1100 Tons with 1-16Cell VLS Launchers
11-16 Missile Crafts: 300-410 Tons Armed with 8 AShMs.
5-7 Tankers and Logistical Ships: 17000 Tons; Able to carry SSGs Submarines about 2 of them.
Large number of Manned and unmanned boats for coastal Security and delivery of Army men across sea.


----------



## nomi007




----------



## S.Y.A

Penguin said:


> _Class 209 PN
> NRP Tridente Type 209PN
> Unitary Cost:_ USD$500 million
> 
> 
> Singapore Buys New Subs | malaysiaflyingherald
> ROKN Chang Bogo Class Submarines - Naval Technology
> note: The Chang Bogo class is a variant of the Type 209-1200 > 359 million dollar each
> 
> 
> 
> Vietnam Confirms Kilo Sub Buy at Shangri-La | Defense News | defensenews.com about 500 million dollar each in 2011. However ...
> 
> 
> Russia dominates Asian market with 28 diesel subs
> So it is more like $350 million apiece, which is up from 2007 unitprices
> 
> 
> Russia Submarine Import and Export Behavior | Articles | NTI Analysis | NTI
> It depends though, what is included in the deal.
> 
> Scorpene
> 
> Scorpene Basic-AIP
> 
> Scorpene submarine scandal - Malaysia Factbook
> How much for the Scorpenes? | Free Malaysia Today
> 
> 
> Type 214 submarine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> So, the 214TN will be at least 333 million euro (not counting the value of any Turkish electronics and weapons)
> 
> 
> Warship Costs | New Wars
> 
> It is a safe bet an SS or SSK will set you back at least $350 million to $600 million, a piece.
> 
> 
> Chucks, forgot about the gold .....



can you post some info on the price and specs of the Soryu class sub of japan? i heard it carries 20+ torpedoes and missiles?


----------



## Penguin

S.Y.A said:


> can you post some info on the price and specs of the Soryu class sub of japan? i heard it carries 20+ torpedoes and missiles?





> the Soryu, with its unit cost of about $600 million


JAPANESE FLAVOURED SUBMARINES FOR SEA 1000 | Australian Defence News & Articles | Asia Pacific Defence Reporter
Japanese Media Now Openly Talking about Japan-Australia Soryu Deal | Kaskus - The Largest Indonesian Community

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Quwa

Pakistan would be lucky to get Chinese submarines at this point (pending on generous financial terms), anything else would be a result of a political and economic revolution in the country.


----------



## Nishan_101

Penguin said:


> JAPANESE FLAVOURED SUBMARINES FOR SEA 1000 | Australian Defence News & Articles | Asia Pacific Defence Reporter
> Japanese Media Now Openly Talking about Japan-Australia Soryu Deal | Kaskus - The Largest Indonesian Community


So Germans have lost it again. Better for them to convince KSA, UAE, Oman, Yemen. To have them on JV for Submarines....


----------



## fatman17

*Upgrading the Classic FFG for Modern Combat*
*
Mar. 27, 2014 - 03:45AM | By CHRISTOPHER P. CAVAS *









*The Gelibolu is one of eight former US Navy frigates operated by the Turkish Navy. (Christopher P. Cavas / Staff)*

*DOHA, QATAR* — The Oliver Hazard Perry guided missile frigates are one of the most numerous warships classes built since World War II. The first ships entered service in the 1980s, but many still serve under the flags of other nations, all of whom are intensely interested in keeping these vintage ships as effective as possible.

With the last of the ships scheduled to leave US service by the fall of 2015, even more Perrys — commonly known as FFGs, or “figs” — will become available for foreign transfer and hence, in need of upgrades.
At the forefront of the FFG modernization effort is Havelsan. The Turkish electronics and systems development firm is upgrading all eight of Turkey’s ex-US Navy FFGs, and is seeking to sell its combat system expertise to other countries operating similar ships.

Havelsan has a tentative agreement to upgrade Bahrain’s single FFG, said Serdar Müldür, the company’s vice president for command, control and combat systems, and is awaiting funding.

Havelsan, Müldür said, also has surveyed the Pakistani Alamgir, the country’s lone FFG, and the company has a contingency agreement with Pakistan to upgrade the ships should more frigates be transferred.

The company also has held talks with FFG operators Poland and Thailand, Müldür said March 27 at the Doha International Maritime Defence Exhibition (DIMDEX) in Qatar.

Havelsan’s FFG upgrade program is marketed as the Genesis Combat Management System. The upgrades include not only sensors but also weapons, all integrated into a central command system.

“We integrate not only existing sensors, but also replace old systems, such as the SPS-49 air search radars that come with the former US ships,” Müldür said. The Thales Smart-S three-dimensional radar is replacing old SPS-49s on Turkish ships.

All eight of Turkey’s frigates were upgraded by 2012 with the Genesis systems, but replacement of the air search radars has not been completed.

Genesis can handle more upgrades, including installation of the Phalanx Block 1 close-in weapon system;

integration of Rolling Airframe Missiles (RAM) or SeaRAM systems; the Swarmbuster initiative, which provides close-in weapon system or Genesis targeting information to the ship’s 76mm guns; sonar upgrades; and addition of an automatic torpedo launch capability.

Other systems that can be installed or integrated with the Genesis system, Müldür said, include Evolved Sea Sparrow Missiles, 40mm guns and new 76mm guns.

*'A Better Ship'*
Standing in the combat information center (CIC) of the Turkish frigate Gelibolu, the former USS Reid, Lt. J.G. Ihsan Asiler proudly showed off the Genesis upgrades to visitors aboard the ship March 27 at DIMDEX. For comparison, a large picture of the ship’s pre-Genesis CIC was up on the space’s largest display screen.
“All these consoles are new,” Asiler said, sweeping his hand around the room. “All new displays, with multichannel work stations replacing the old dedicated consoles.”

Gone are the old mono-chromatic display screens, replaced with high-resolution digital displays. The ship’s old UYK-7 computers, able to track up to 64 targets, have been replaced with modern, commercial off-the-shelf processors able to track thousands of targets.

“Genesis is a very user-friendly system,” said Asiler, electronic warfare officer of the Gelibolu. The system easily integrates weapons, sensors and electronic warfare systems, he said.

Lt. Cmdr. Mehmet Sumer, the ship’s principal warfare officer, agreed.

“Building a common operating picture with the old system could be confusing,” Sumer said. “That’s not true now.

“Because of Genesis, this is a much better ship.” ■
*Email: ccavas@defensenews.com.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Nishan_101 said:


> So Germans have lost it again. Better for them to convince KSA, UAE, Oman, Yemen. To have them on JV for Submarines....


What have the Germans lost in your opinion?


----------



## Nishan_101

Penguin said:


> What have the Germans lost in your opinion?


They were keen for the contract for U216....


----------



## Penguin

Nishan_101 said:


> They were keen for the contract for U216....


Australia hasn't opened a competition yet, it is merely planning to expand its sub services.
Germany is still much in the race with 216 derived 218SG also offered to singapore
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304071004579408282844676104

Japan has been building its own subs for years but cannot export by law....


----------



## Quwa

For most countries, money is tight. Governments are generally reluctant to engage in multi-billion dollar acquisitions while their people are facing tenuous or uncertain employment prospects, inflation, a cut back in social services, etc. However, give it 2-3 years, I'm sure TKMS will find itself with a number of major orders.

I'll also add a little bit about Pakistan too. Don't expect it to order U-214s or any major Western system while engaged in Waziristan. Our internal conflict has been a huge drain on resources, and unless it is resolved, the military will not be in a position to order anything major.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

Penguin said:


> Australia hasn't opened a competition yet, it is merely planning to expand its sub services.
> Germany is still much in the race with 216 derived 218SG also offered to singapore
> http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304071004579408282844676104
> 
> Japan has been building its own subs for years but cannot export by law....


@Penguin @TOPGUN I would really love to see that if KSA, UAE, Oman, Yemen, Algeria and may be Libya would be able to join in with Germans on Submarine development of different classes that will teach them from scratch. Also Navies in future looking to totally dependent on submarines rather than Ships.


----------



## Penguin

Nishan_101 said:


> @Penguin @TOPGUN I would really love to see that if KSA, UAE, Oman, Yemen, Algeria and may be Libya would be able to join in with Germans on Submarine development of different classes that will teach them from scratch. Also Navies in future looking to totally dependent on submarines rather than Ships.


Not going to happen. KSA -only party with sufficient funds - ship acquisition: no technogoly transfer and no local building.


----------



## Nishan_101

Penguin said:


> Not going to happen. KSA -only party with sufficient funds - ship acquisition: no technogoly transfer and no local building.


wait and see...


----------



## TOPGUN

Nishan_101 said:


> wait and see...




I also agree with Penguin ...


----------



## niaz

Nishan_101 said:


> @Penguin @TOPGUN I would really love to see that if KSA, UAE, Oman, Yemen, Algeria and may be Libya would be able to join in with Germans on Submarine development of different classes that will teach them from scratch. Also Navies in future looking to totally dependent on submarines rather than Ships.



Do people have any idea about what is involved a complex project such as a naval warship? We “ASSEMBLED” a French submarine and a Chinese frigate and we think that we can build a warship ab initio!

Pakistan has hardly any history of shipbuilding let alone warship building. Indian shipyards has been designing and building ships for a very long time; still Indian Navy turns to Russia and the West for submarines & sophisticated warships.

A naval ship has

1. Platform. This means essentially the hull and size of the vessel.

2. Propulsion Systems (_Combined diesel and gas_(_CODAG_) or_Combined diesel or gas_ (_CODOG_

3. Command & Control and Combat systems.

For the sake of argument let us assume Pakistan wants to design a grass roots Corvette or small frigate of about 2,500 DWT. One would need to build a vessel about 85 to 100 meters long, between 12 to 16 meters wide. The design has to be flexible which allows ship to remain afloat at high speeds and adverse weather. Flight deck should be able to support a medium size helicopter and weight of guns & weapon systems.

Additionally, accommodation facilities for about 70 officers & men are needed. Since the vessel should be able to remain at sea for 3 to 4 weeks, space for fuel, food and ammunition is required. We would need a robust engine with enough power to propel the ship up to speed of about 25 knots (about 30 miles per hour but also small enough to be fitted in to the ship.

Corvette must be equipped to defend against both surface and air threats, For this you would need command & control system which supports tactical picture compilation, decision-making and weapon control to meet multiple emergent threats in blue water and littoral operations. This means designing a C&C system providing situational awareness and weapon control which monitors all directions at once and automatically alerts the crew when potential threats are detected.

All of the above is useless unless the vessel has good Radar, EW and anti-Radar counter measures; guns & missiles, anti-missile defence; anti-submarine systems, electronic warfare systems. GPS anti jamming protection and passive radar identification system.

Pray tell me, how many of products mentioned above of indigenous design do we make or manufacture under licence?

Best we can do is to design the corvette hull and the buy the engine and all of other items from foreign sources. Before anyone else will buy a warship from Pakistan, we must be in a position to provide spare parts and technical support. If most of the systems are foreign, how can we do that?

Unless all the components parts are supplied from France, we cannot manufacture another Augusta submarine. Similarly we depend upon China for the components before we assemble another F-22 Frigate.

Under these circumstances why would money rich Arab Gulf nations buy a newly designed warship from Pakistan when they can buy the same from the nations that manufacture all of components and have proven designs already in service with other navies?

There is a long way to go before we start building our own naval vessels, let alone selling them to other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

niaz said:


> Do people have any idea about what is involved a complex project such as a naval warship? We “ASSEMBLED” a French submarine and a Chinese frigate and we think that we can build a warship ab initio!
> 
> Pakistan has hardly any history of shipbuilding let alone warship building. Indian shipyards has been designing and building ships for a very long time; still Indian Navy turns to Russia and the West for submarines & sophisticated warships.
> 
> A naval ship has
> 
> 1. Platform. This means essentially the hull and size of the vessel.
> 
> 2. Propulsion Systems (_Combined diesel and gas_(_CODAG_) or_Combined diesel or gas_ (_CODOG_
> 
> 3. Command & Control and Combat systems.
> 
> For the sake of argument let us assume Pakistan wants to design a grass roots Corvette or small frigate of about 2,500 DWT. One would need to build a vessel about 85 to 100 meters long, between 12 to 16 meters wide. The design has to be flexible which allows ship to remain afloat at high speeds and adverse weather. Flight deck should be able to support a medium size helicopter and weight of guns & weapon systems.
> 
> Additionally, accommodation facilities for about 70 officers & men are needed. Since the vessel should be able to remain at sea for 3 to 4 weeks, space for fuel, food and ammunition is required. We would need a robust engine with enough power to propel the ship up to speed of about 25 knots (about 30 miles per hour but also small enough to be fitted in to the ship.
> 
> Corvette must be equipped to defend against both surface and air threats, For this you would need command & control system which supports tactical picture compilation, decision-making and weapon control to meet multiple emergent threats in blue water and littoral operations. This means designing a C&C system providing situational awareness and weapon control which monitors all directions at once and automatically alerts the crew when potential threats are detected.
> 
> All of the above is useless unless the vessel has good Radar, EW and anti-Radar counter measures; guns & missiles, anti-missile defence; anti-submarine systems, electronic warfare systems. GPS anti jamming protection and passive radar identification system.
> 
> Pray tell me, how many of products mentioned above of indigenous design do we make or manufacture under licence?
> 
> Best we can do is to design the corvette hull and the buy the engine and all of other items from foreign sources. Before anyone else will buy a warship from Pakistan, we must be in a position to provide spare parts and technical support. If most of the systems are foreign, how can we do that?
> 
> Under these circumstances why would money rich Arab Gulf nations buy from Pakistan when they can buy the same from the nations that manufacture all of the above.
> 
> Unless all the components parts are supplied from France, we cannot manufacture another Augusta submarine. Similarly we depend upon China for the components before we assemble another F-22 Frigate.
> 
> There is a long way to go before we start building our own naval vessels, let alone selling them to other countries.



Just when I was beginning to think common sense was extinct on this forum! Thank You good job!!


----------



## Nishan_101

niaz said:


> Do people have any idea about what is involved a complex project such as a naval warship? We “ASSEMBLED” a French submarine and a Chinese frigate and we think that we can build a warship ab initio!
> 
> Pakistan has hardly any history of shipbuilding let alone warship building. Indian shipyards has been designing and building ships for a very long time; still Indian Navy turns to Russia and the West for submarines & sophisticated warships.
> 
> A naval ship has
> 
> 1. Platform. This means essentially the hull and size of the vessel.
> 
> 2. Propulsion Systems (_Combined diesel and gas_(_CODAG_) or_Combined diesel or gas_ (_CODOG_
> 
> 3. Command & Control and Combat systems.
> 
> For the sake of argument let us assume Pakistan wants to design a grass roots Corvette or small frigate of about 2,500 DWT. One would need to build a vessel about 85 to 100 meters long, between 12 to 16 meters wide. The design has to be flexible which allows ship to remain afloat at high speeds and adverse weather. Flight deck should be able to support a medium size helicopter and weight of guns & weapon systems.
> 
> Additionally, accommodation facilities for about 70 officers & men are needed. Since the vessel should be able to remain at sea for 3 to 4 weeks, space for fuel, food and ammunition is required. We would need a robust engine with enough power to propel the ship up to speed of about 25 knots (about 30 miles per hour but also small enough to be fitted in to the ship.
> 
> Corvette must be equipped to defend against both surface and air threats, For this you would need command & control system which supports tactical picture compilation, decision-making and weapon control to meet multiple emergent threats in blue water and littoral operations. This means designing a C&C system providing situational awareness and weapon control which monitors all directions at once and automatically alerts the crew when potential threats are detected.
> 
> All of the above is useless unless the vessel has good Radar, EW and anti-Radar counter measures; guns & missiles, anti-missile defence; anti-submarine systems, electronic warfare systems. GPS anti jamming protection and passive radar identification system.
> 
> Pray tell me, how many of products mentioned above of indigenous design do we make or manufacture under licence?
> 
> Best we can do is to design the corvette hull and the buy the engine and all of other items from foreign sources. Before anyone else will buy a warship from Pakistan, we must be in a position to provide spare parts and technical support. If most of the systems are foreign, how can we do that?
> 
> Unless all the components parts are supplied from France, we cannot manufacture another Augusta submarine. Similarly we depend upon China for the components before we assemble another F-22 Frigate.
> 
> Under these circumstances why would money rich Arab Gulf nations buy a newly designed warship from Pakistan when they can buy the same from the nations that manufacture all of components and have proven designs already in service with other navies?
> 
> There is a long way to go before we start building our own naval vessels, let alone selling them to other countries.



I am saying JV with Germany or France....



TOPGUN said:


> I also agree with Penguin ...


I think KSA & UAE has will and they can convince Oman and Yemen even through money as well. I am sure if they try then they can have JV program with Germans.


----------



## S.Y.A

niaz said:


> Do people have any idea about what is involved a complex project such as a naval warship? We “ASSEMBLED” a French submarine and a Chinese frigate and we think that we can build a warship ab initio!
> 
> Pakistan has hardly any history of shipbuilding let alone warship building. Indian shipyards has been designing and building ships for a very long time; still Indian Navy turns to Russia and the West for submarines & sophisticated warships.
> 
> A naval ship has
> 
> 1. Platform. This means essentially the hull and size of the vessel.
> 
> 2. Propulsion Systems (_Combined diesel and gas_(_CODAG_) or_Combined diesel or gas_ (_CODOG_
> 
> 3. Command & Control and Combat systems.
> 
> For the sake of argument let us assume Pakistan wants to design a grass roots Corvette or small frigate of about 2,500 DWT. One would need to build a vessel about 85 to 100 meters long, between 12 to 16 meters wide. The design has to be flexible which allows ship to remain afloat at high speeds and adverse weather. Flight deck should be able to support a medium size helicopter and weight of guns & weapon systems.
> 
> Additionally, accommodation facilities for about 70 officers & men are needed. Since the vessel should be able to remain at sea for 3 to 4 weeks, space for fuel, food and ammunition is required. We would need a robust engine with enough power to propel the ship up to speed of about 25 knots (about 30 miles per hour but also small enough to be fitted in to the ship.
> 
> Corvette must be equipped to defend against both surface and air threats, For this you would need command & control system which supports tactical picture compilation, decision-making and weapon control to meet multiple emergent threats in blue water and littoral operations. This means designing a C&C system providing situational awareness and weapon control which monitors all directions at once and automatically alerts the crew when potential threats are detected.
> 
> All of the above is useless unless the vessel has good Radar, EW and anti-Radar counter measures; guns & missiles, anti-missile defence; anti-submarine systems, electronic warfare systems. GPS anti jamming protection and passive radar identification system.
> 
> Pray tell me, how many of products mentioned above of indigenous design do we make or manufacture under licence?
> 
> Best we can do is to design the corvette hull and the buy the engine and all of other items from foreign sources. Before anyone else will buy a warship from Pakistan, we must be in a position to provide spare parts and technical support. If most of the systems are foreign, how can we do that?
> 
> Unless all the components parts are supplied from France, we cannot manufacture another Augusta submarine. Similarly we depend upon China for the components before we assemble another F-22 Frigate.
> 
> Under these circumstances why would money rich Arab Gulf nations buy a newly designed warship from Pakistan when they can buy the same from the nations that manufacture all of components and have proven designs already in service with other navies?
> 
> There is a long way to go before we start building our own naval vessels, let alone selling them to other countries.



if we start crying how hard it is, we will never be able to build one.


----------



## fatman17

S.Y.A said:


> if we start crying how hard it is, we will never be able to build one.


 
PK needs an industrial base to get into such ventures. govt. sponsored projects are limited in their expertise and capacity. the real strength will come from private companies and ventures. PK for the moment dosnt have any.


----------



## S.Y.A

fatman17 said:


> PK needs an industrial base to get into such ventures. govt. sponsored projects are limited in their expertise and capacity. the real strength will come from private companies and ventures. PK for the moment dosnt have any.



that is again because we are crying that we cant do it...and everyone is looking to make easy money, so no private ventures in this area


----------



## Quwa

fatman17 said:


> PK needs an industrial base to get into such ventures. govt. sponsored projects are limited in their expertise and capacity. the real strength will come from private companies and ventures. PK for the moment dosnt have any.


As it stands today, the government is the best suited in Pakistan to push forward with such industrial initiatives, no one else comes close to mobilizing the requisite resources (not to mention getting past the bureaucracy). We just need a sincere government!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan_101

Just like the Army is try its best to get all those 13000 MRAP and also 600++ Humvees from Jordan which US can buy from Pak side.

PN should try to get 12-14 OHPs with upgrade plan from US along with some additional P-3Cs to make a fleet of 21 of them:
15 P-3Cs MPA
06 P-3Cs AEW&Cs

More over, they should also look towards acquiring 8-10 ex-USN Corvettes as well with upgrades.


----------



## khanboy007

*Pakistan's Navy submarine near Shuwaikh*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=599309183492594

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PakEye

niaz said:


> Do people have any idea about what is involved a complex project such as a naval warship? We “ASSEMBLED” a French submarine and a Chinese frigate and we think that we can build a warship ab initio!



*according to you Pakistan never be able to build a submarine or naval warship !!!*

Then why PAF consuming their precious time in JF 17 thunder program *???*
we can't build a jet engine, a reader , the avionics, the Landing gears_* !!!*_


----------



## Quwa

pakeye said:


> *according to you Pakistan never be able to build a submarine or naval warship !!!*
> 
> Then why PAF consuming their precious time in JF 17 thunder program *???*
> we can't build a jet engine, a reader , the avionics, the Landing gears_* !!!*_


There are two aspects to this issue.

1. I honestly think Pakistan *is* capable of producing its own engine, avionics, etc. provided it is governed by a sincere leadership who generates the cash necessary to bring together the talent, technology, expertise, etc. Pakistan has the vision and resources to move forward, it just lacks the leadership and organization.

2. However, unfortunately, Pakistan is stuck in the rut of sellout politicians and indifferent generals. Without the right leadership, you can't expect Pakistan to be self-sufficient in its indigenous efforts. Who is going to foot the bill for R&D in turbofan technology and license manufacturing critical components? Not the GOP, they're too busy paying off interest to the IMF and siphoning off the remains for their own pockets. Who is going to spend 24 months to build out "China-level" ties with Brazil, South Africa, Czech Republic, Ukraine, South Korea, etc? Not our diplomats!

Let me be clear. Pakistan is fortunate to have the gifts (intellectual, physical, geo-strategic, etc) to thrive, it is just cursed with a parasitic rulers and their broken system (that lets them in). Our challenges are entirely political and social, not material (we managed to produce nuclear energy via parallel uranium and plutonium programs, for God's sake - literally!).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan_101

khanboy007 said:


> *Pakistan's Navy submarine near Shuwaikh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=599309183492594



MASHA ALLAH nice video. I am sure PN is facing some minor shortages of finance which they are currently talking with GoP to over come very soon and will surely look towards JV with China on different classes of submarines. I am hoping that Pakistan would be able to bring the Libya, Algeria, Tunisia and Morocco with them in this project.

But KSA, UAE, Oman and Yemen must look towards doing JV with Germany on Platforms like:
3500 Tons SSK
1600 Tons SSK(1600-1800 Tons)
0700 Tons SSK(Coastal)
0110 Tons SSG-Sub(110-210)
Rescue Submarines
Ocean and Sea Exploration Submarines
Pipline and Fiber Optic Laying Submarines.

I am sure if they have started working now they will achieve all that within 3-5 years with Germany.


----------



## nomi007

FM-90N surface-to-air missile launcher

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

nomi007 said:


> View attachment 23560
> FM-90N surface-to-air missile launcher


It would be nice if we have designed on our own with Chinese help and some expertise from Korea and Japan and may be from EU as well.

If PN and other countries like Egypt, Libya, Algeria, Tunisia and Morocco has will of an FFG/Destroyer type thing then we Pakistan along with Egypt, Libya, Algeria, Tunisia and Morocco can start up a JV on Mulit mission vessels:
7000 Tons Destroyer (3 X 34 Cell VLS based Launcher for Anti Aircraft and Anit Ship Cruise Missile)
3500 Tons Frigate (2 X 34 Cell VLS based Launcher for Anti Aircraft and Anit Ship Cruise Missile)
1600 Tons Corvette (1 X 34 Cell VLS based Launcher for Anti Aircraft and Anit Ship Cruise Missile)
0700 Tons FAC Multi Mission (1 X 16 Cell VLS based Launcher for Anti Aircraft and Anit Ship Cruise Missile)
0300 Tons Small craft as well.


----------



## PakEye

Nishan_101 said:


> It would be nice if we have designed on our own with Chinese help and some expertise from Korea and Japan and may be from EU as well.
> 
> If PN and other countries like Egypt, Libya, Algeria, Tunisia and Morocco has will of an FFG/Destroyer type thing then we Pakistan along with Egypt, Libya, Algeria, Tunisia and Morocco can start up a JV on Mulit mission vessels:
> 7000 Tons Destroyer (3 X 34 Cell VLS based Launcher for Anti Aircraft and Anit Ship Cruise Missile)
> 3500 Tons Frigate (2 X 34 Cell VLS based Launcher for Anti Aircraft and Anit Ship Cruise Missile)
> 1600 Tons Corvette (1 X 34 Cell VLS based Launcher for Anti Aircraft and Anit Ship Cruise Missile)
> 0700 Tons FAC Multi Mission (1 X 16 Cell VLS based Launcher for Anti Aircraft and Anit Ship Cruise Missile)
> 0300 Tons Small craft as well.


we can start JV with Iran, Iran's shipbuilding / submarine capabilities are very reliable. 
I think Japan can't export / share defense technology or hardware to foreign countries because their Law restricted .


----------



## Nishan_101

But can share expertise and Korea along with China and EU are much better....


----------



## nomi007

pakeye said:


> we can start JV with Iran, Iran's shipbuilding / submarine capabilities are very reliable.
> I think Japan can't export / share defense technology or hardware to foreign countries because their Law restricted .


joint venture with iran is not possible due to usa sanctions and 1.5 billions $$$$$$$$$$$



Nishan_101 said:


> It would be nice if we have designed on our own with Chinese help and some expertise from Korea and Japan and may be from EU as well.
> 
> If PN and other countries like Egypt, Libya, Algeria, Tunisia and Morocco has will of an FFG/Destroyer type thing then we Pakistan along with Egypt, Libya, Algeria, Tunisia and Morocco can start up a JV on Mulit mission vessels:
> 7000 Tons Destroyer (3 X 34 Cell VLS based Launcher for Anti Aircraft and Anit Ship Cruise Missile)
> 3500 Tons Frigate (2 X 34 Cell VLS based Launcher for Anti Aircraft and Anit Ship Cruise Missile)
> 1600 Tons Corvette (1 X 34 Cell VLS based Launcher for Anti Aircraft and Anit Ship Cruise Missile)
> 0700 Tons FAC Multi Mission (1 X 16 Cell VLS based Launcher for Anti Aircraft and Anit Ship Cruise Missile)
> 0300 Tons Small craft as well.


muslim countries never cooperate with us old hobby


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

Nishan_101 said:


> Just like the Army is try its best to get all those 13000 MRAP and also 600++ Humvees from Jordan which US can buy from Pak side.
> 
> PN should try to get 12-14 OHPs with upgrade plan from US along with some additional P-3Cs to make a fleet of 21 of them:
> 15 P-3Cs MPA
> 06 P-3Cs AEW&Cs
> 
> More over, they should also look towards acquiring 8-10 ex-USN Corvettes as well with upgrades.




why you always expect unrealistic number ? what will you do with 13000 mrap and pakistan is not only country need OHP from US .


----------



## PakEye

nomi007 said:


> joint venture with iran is not possible due to usa sanctions and 1.5 billions $$$$$$$$$$$


scenario has been totally changed,
now Iran has been out from the list of Axis of evil
The Name of Iran very soon will be entered in the Blue-Eyed Countries.
Iran will be free to start JV with any country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

pakeye said:


> scenario has been totally changed,
> now Iran has been out from the list of Axis of evil
> The Name of Iran very soon will be entered in the Blue-Eyed Countries.
> Iran will be free to start JV with any country.


But dear saudis will unhappy


----------



## Nishan_101

nomi007 said:


> But dear saudis will unhappy


I think its the NATO and can't say who is next??? Syria-Iran...???



monitor said:


> why you always expect unrealistic number ? what will you do with 13000 mrap and pakistan is not only country need OHP from US .


But PN had a will to that...


----------



## monitor

Nishan_101 said:


> I think its the NATO and can't say who is next??? Syria-Iran...???
> 
> 
> But PN had a will to that...


PN can get another 3~5 at best others might goes to navy of other us Asian ally they need this badly to counter china's mighty navy .


----------



## PakEye

nomi007 said:


> But dear saudis will unhappy


Tragedy of our Foreign Policy,
On Kashmir Issue what is our status in Saudi Foreign Policey ? Equal to India ?


----------



## fatman17

*Defense*
*Russian Naval Squadron Heads for Pakistan Following Joint Exercises*






Large anti-submarine ship "Marshal Shaposhnikov"
© RIA Novosti. Виталий Аньков
13:40 08/04/2014
Tags: military exercises, Marshal Shaposhnikov, Russian Pacific Fleet, Indian Ocean, Pakistan, Russia
MOSCOW, April 8 (RIA Novosti) – A Russian Pacific Fleet squadron that took part in multilateral naval exercises earlier this month has entered the Indian Ocean and will visit Pakistan’s port city of Karachi, fleet spokesman Roman Martov told RIA Novosti on Tuesday.
“The Pacific Fleet vessels led by the Primorsky mixed-forces unit's deputy commander, Rear Admiral Vladimir Dmitriyev, have sailed through the Strait of Malacca and set a course for the Indian Ocean,” Martov said.
He specified that during their tour in the Indian Ocean the ships are planning to visit Pakistan’s port city of Karachi.
Russia’s large anti-submarine warship Marshal Shaposhnikov, tanker Irkut and service ship Alatau began their voyage in the Indian Ocean in mid-March. From March 29 to April 3 the Russian crews took part in the 2014 Komodo multilateral naval exercises, which focused on disaster relief and humanitarian assistance.
Ships from 17 countries took part in training for search and rescue operations, first aid measures and evacuation efforts from disaster areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

*Name of Service: *Pakistan Navy

*Ship Prefix: *PNS - Pakistan Navy Ship

*Date Formed: *14 August 1947

*Anniversary: *8 September - Navy Day

*Motto: *A Silent Force to be Reckoned With

*(Strength) Personnel: *25000

*Vessels: *42

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Active Ships*
Name Class Pennant Designation
Alamgir Oliver Hazard Perry (long hull) Guided Missile Frigate
Aslat Zulfiquar (Type F-22P) 254 Guided Missile Frigate
Azmat Azmat 1013 Guided Missile Patrol Craft
Babur Amazon (Type 21) 182 Frigate
Badr Amazon (Type 21) 184 Frigate
Haibat Jalalat P1031 Patrol Boat
Hamza Agosta 90B 139 Submarine
Jalalat Jalalat P1029 Patrol Boat
Jurat Jalalat P1032 Patrol Boat
Khaibar Amazon (Type 21) 183 Frigate
Khalid Agosta 90B 137 Submarine
Larkana Larkana 157 Patrol Boat
Mahmmod Tripartite M168 Coastal Minehunter
Moawin Poolster 20 Replenishment Oiler
Muhafiz Tripartite M167 Coastal Minehunter
Munsif Tripartite M166 Coastal Minehunter
Nasr Fuqing 47 Fleet Oiler
Quwwat Jalalat P1033 Patrol Boat
Saad Agosta 90B 138 Submarine
Saif Zulfiquar (Type F-22P) 253 Guided Missile Frigate
Shah Jehan Amazon (Type 21) 185 Frigate
Shamsheer Zulfiquar (Type F-22P) 252 Guided Missile Frigate
Shujaat Jalalat P1030 Patrol Boat
Tariq Amazon (Type 21) 181 Frigate
Tippu Sultan Amazon (Type 21) 186 Frigate
Zulfiquar Zulfiquar (Type F-22P) 251 Guided Missile Frigate

*Historic Ships*
Name Class Pennant Designation
Babur County (DDG) C84 Guided Missile Destroyer
Badr Battle 161 Destroyer
Ghazi Tench Submarine
Khaibar Battle 163 Destroyer
Momin MSC 292 M161 Coastal Minesweeper
Moshal MSC 294 M167 Coastal Minesweeper
Muhafiz Adjutant (MSC 60) M163 Coastal Minesweeper
Shah Jahan Chequers ('Ch') Destroyer
Shamsher Leander 263 Frigate
Taimur Chequers ('Ch') D21 Destroyer
Tariq Oribi ('O') D129 Destroyer
Tippu Sultan Oribi ('O') D49 Destroyer
Tughril Oribi ('O') D204 Destroyer
Zulfiquar Leander 262 Frigate

*Future Ships*
Name Class Hull Number Pennant Designation
- Fleet Tanker Project Replenishment Oiler
Dehshat Azmat 1014 Guided Missile Patrol Craft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007




----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nishan_101

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 24156


Its a Better MPA then others.


----------



## S.Y.A

fatman17 said:


> Mahmmod Tripartite M168 Coastal Minehunter



that is mujahid, not mahmod.

I hope this helps:

Pakistan Navy


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistani, Iranian Navies Conduct Joint Exercises*
*
Apr. 11, 2014 - 10:19AM | By USMAN ANSARI *






*A Pakistan Navy frigate docks at Port Sudan, in the Red Sea, in 2012. Pakistan and Iranian ships have conducted joint naval exercises this week. (Ashraf Shazly/Agence France-Presse)*

*ISLAMABAD* — The Pakistani and Iranian navies have engaged in a four-day joint naval exercise east of the Straits of Hormuz this week in an effort to improve security cooperation between the two neighbors.

The participating Pakistani warships, which arrived in Bandar Abbas on March 5, include the Agosta-70 class submarine Hashmat and the indigenously constructed missile boat Quwwat. They were returning from participating in the Doha International Maritime Defence Exhibition, which was held in Qatar.

Senior officers of both navies also met in the port of Bandar Abbas during the visit.

The Iranian vessels participating are not known, but its exercise with Pakistan follows a similar exercise held with the Omani Navy on Monday.

Iran is also increasing its naval presence closer to Pakistan with the announcement in February that it would build a new base in the Gwatr Gulf, close to the border with Pakistan.

A spokesman for the Pakistan Navy here, Commodore Irfan Ul Haque, said the presence of the Pakistani ships near Iran was part of a “normal visit” at the end of which a passage exercise would be conducted.

Analysts agree, but are unconvinced the Iranian-Pakistan naval relationship will be expanded much beyond the current level.

“These are just routine exercises and good for trust building and not much else,” says analyst Usman Shabbir of the Pakistan Military Consortium think tank.

However, when placed in the context of wider Iranian and Pakistani efforts to improve security cooperation, the exercises become somewhat more important.

“These exercises are of course necessary to build better relations, and now are even more important considering the cross-border attacks by rebels in Baluchistan,” Shabbir added.

Iran-Pakistan relations have been strained over recent months mainly, but not entirely, due to the poor security situation along their mutual border. Iran has accused Pakistan of not doing enough to secure it against smugglers and militants that have attacked Iranian security personnel.

The most recent incident saw five Iranian border guards abducted by the Jaishul Adl militant group in February. One was executed last month, and the four survivors released last Friday, reportedly swapped for eight Jaishul Adl members being held in Zahedan jail in Iran. Tehran claims the guards had been held captive in Pakistan, something denied by Islamabad.

Iranian legislators, however, approved a bill to improve security between Iran and Pakistan. Among other things, the bill deals with setting out areas of cooperation, delegating responsibilities to various ministries and financial issues.

This follows the signing of a bilateral counterterrorism security pact in February 2013 that involved agreements to counter drug smuggling, human trafficking and terrorism.

Though admitting she is unfamiliar with the “fine print,” Salma Malik, assistant professor at the Department of Defence & Strategic Studies, in Quaid-i-Azam University, Islamabad, said the pact “is a very good development, which was badly needed.”

“Iran is an extremely important neighbor and one time very good friend. Now the terms of endearment have converted into confrontation, and with US and Saudi Arabia as major stakeholders,” she added.

Due to the influence of Saudi Arabia and the US in Pakistan, she is uncertain just how deep this bilateral Iran-Pakistan security cooperation can become. However, she highlights that Pakistan desperately needs domestic and regional stability, and Iran is a part of ensuring this.

“Pakistan wants to have a stable, peaceful and strong domestic set up. We have to have a pragmatic, realistic and solid building of relations with our immediate neighbors, of which Iran is an extremely important cornerstone” she says. ■

*Email: uansari@defensenews.com.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Warship Costs:*

*"Official figures"...* 
*Aircrafts-Carriers:* 
- US 100 000+ tons CVN 79: 10,4 $ billion.
- US 100 000+ tons CVN 78: 11,5 $ billion.
- US 100 000+ tons CVN 77: 6,26 $ billion.
- UK 60 000 tons Queen Elizabeth (with catapults): 7 £ billion (both).
- UK 60 000 tons Queen Elizabeth (SVTOL): 5,2 £ billion (both).
- France 40 000 tons Charles de Gaulles: 3,7 $ billion.
- Italian 37 000 tons Cavour: 2 $ billion (1,5 € billion).
- Indian 40 000 tons"Vikrant": 762 $ million.
- Japanese 15 000 tons "Hyuga": 1,06 $ billion.

*Submarines (SSBN) * - French "Le Terrible" : $3.8 billion
- US SSBN(X) Ohio : $7 billion (est.)

*Submarines (SSN)*
- US Virginia SSN-$2.4 billion - UK Astute SSN: $2,410 million
- French Barracuda :$1.35 billion

*Submarines (SSK)* - German/Portugal Type 209 : $550 million
- German Type 212 : $525 million
- German Type 214 : $500 million
- German/Israeli Dolphin : $635 million 
- French/Spain Scorpene : $825 million
- Sweden Gotland : $365 million
- Russian Improved Kilo : $350 million 

*5000+ tons Cruisers/Destroyers:* - US DDG 1000 class: 6,3 $ billion for the first two; 2,7 $ billion for the 3rd ship.
- US Arleigh Burke Flight III: +/- 2/2,4 $ billion. 
- US Arleigh Burke class: 1,8 $ billion.
- UK Daring DDG: 976 $ million.
- Franco-Italo FREMM: 745 $ million.
- Spanish F-100 Bazan: 600 $ million.
- Spanish F-105 Cristobal Colomb: 954 $ million.
- Dutch De Zeven Provincien: 532 $ million.
- Danish Absalon: 269 $ million.
- Danish Iver-Huitfeldt: 332 $ million. 
- German Type 124: 1,06 $ billion. 

*3000/4000 tons Corvettes/OPV/Frigates:*
- US Bertholf cutter: 641 $ million.
- US LCS Freedom: 637 $ million.
- US LCS Independance: 704 $ million.
- Norwegian "Nansen": 557 $ million.
- South African Valour Meko 200A: 327 $ million.
- Pakistani F-22P: 200 $ million.

*1000/2500 tons Corvettes/OPV*

- Dutch "Holland": 169 $ million.
- German Braunschweig K-130 :$309 million
- Turkish Milgem : $250 million
- Malaysian Kedah : $300 million
- Omani Khareef : $262 million 
- UAE Baynunah : $137 million
- UAE Falaj 2 : $136 million
- UK Clyde : $47,000,000
- Danish Knud Rasmussen : $50 million
- Spanish BAM : $116 million
- New Zealand Otago : $62.6 million
- Trinidad & Tobago Port of Spain : $76 million
- UK River $31,400,000
- South Africa Sarah Baartman/ Damen 8313 : $20 million
- Sentinel : $47 million
- Indonesian/Moroccan Sigma : $222 million
- Sweden Visby : $184 million

*Fast Attack Craft:* - Egypt/USA Ambassador MK III : $325 million
- Cyclone patrol craft : $31 million
- Finnish Hamina : $101 million
- New-Zealand Rotoiti : $25 million
- Norwegian Skjold : $133.5 million
- US M80 Stiletto : $6 million

*Amphibious ships (LHD):* - US America LHA-6: $3.05 billion
- Australian Canberra : $1.3 billion
- Spanish Juan Carlos : $490 million- US Makin Island LHD-8 : $2.2 billion
- French Mistral : $529.8 million

*Amphibious (LPD)* - US San Antonio : $1.76 billion 
- Chinese Kunlan Shan : $300 million
- General Frank S. Besson LSV-$32 million
- Indonesia KRI Dr. Soeharso : $50 million
- UK Bay : $228 million 
- Singapore Endurance : $142 million
- Dutch Johan de Witt : $370 million

*Auxiliaries: * - US Lewis and Clark (T-AKE)-$538 million
- Spanish Patino (AOR) : $288 million
- German Type 702 Berlin (AOR) : $445 million
- US Sea Fighter FSF 1 : $200 million
- USNS Howard O. Lorenzen (T-AGM-25) : $199 million
- UK Wave Knight Auxiliary Oiler : $172 million
- US Joint High Speed Vessel (JHSV) : $160 million
- New-Zealand MRV Canterbury : $124 million


----------



## Thorough Pro

I bet you "had a will" to acquire a 7 merc and 13 BMW's, did you?



Nishan_101 said:


> I think its the NATO and can't say who is next??? Syria-Iran...???
> 
> *But PN had a will to that*...


----------



## Thorough Pro

Are you super sick or super troll? What is your obsession with very specific but utterly unrealistically random numbers?

It's not even funny anymore



Nishan_101 said:


> Just like the Army is try its best to get all those 13000 MRAP and also 600++ Humvees from Jordan which US can buy from Pak side.
> 
> PN should try to get 12-14 OHPs with upgrade plan from US along with some additional P-3Cs to make a fleet of 21 of them:
> 15 P-3Cs MPA
> 06 P-3Cs AEW&Cs
> 
> More over, they should also look towards acquiring 8-10 ex-USN Corvettes as well with upgrades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Plan to establish national dredging company
Parvaiz Ishfaq Rana






- File Photo
Updated 2014-04-13 10:30:43

*KARACHI: A national dredging company is being set up by the country’s major ports in collaboration with the Pakistan National Shipping Corporation (PNSC) which would help save millions of dollars being spent annually on maintenance and capital dredging.*
Official sources told Dawn that it has been agreed in principle to set up a dedicated dredging company under a joint venture agreement between the organs of the Ministry of Ports and Shipping or under public private partnership.
Under the plan, all ports would pool their dredging assets and a third party audit would be carried out to prepare a feasibility report for setting up the company, sources added.
According to official estimates, around seven million cubic metres maintenance dredging alone is being carried out by three major ports — Port Qasim, Karachi Port, Gwadar port and fishing harbours annually.
The three ports, PQA, KPT, Gwadar Port and fishing harbours have an estimated dredging of 4.0, 1.5, 0.7 and 0.8 million cubic metres annually.
This would mean that if this amount of dredging is carried out by a private contractor, it would be at $12 per cubic metre and would have a total cost of around $84 million. But if the same is carried out by ports through their dredgers, it would cost at $6 per cubic metre and have a total cost of $42 million only.
Besides, the requirement of maintenance dredging services which include removal of accumulated material, like siltation in ports and harbours, the services of the dredging company would also be needed for creation of new harbours, berths, approach channels or even deepening of existing berths needed to allow access to larger vessels, sources added.
Capt Anwar Shah, former DG Ports and Shipping, said that the new venture in the shape of dredging company would not only be a win-win situation for all the attached entities of the Ministry of Ports and Shipping but would also be highly viable because it would have in hand a never-ending job in the shape of captive dredging work of the ports.
The Karachi Port has four dredgers — trailer suction hopper dredger Mahmood-ul-Hassan, back hoe dredger Ali, bucket dredger Aftab and trailer suction hopper dredger Abul. The Port Qasim presently has hire and purchase contract with a Chinese company which will expire by mid of next year.
The Port Qasim would soon have to go for capital dredging if it implements its plan of having second approach channel and also widening the existing channel.
The national dredging company in this case would help save millions of dollars in this venture, sources added.
Experts said that the proposed dredging company holds a unique opportunity for all ports to work jointly and develop a more coordinated and systematic approach in solving their dredging operations in future.
The dredging company is being considered by exporters to be in the larger interest of the country as it would provide a range of dredging and allied services to major and minor ports, including Pakistan Navy and fishing harbours of the country.
Sources said that a working group has been established to suggest modalities and structure of the company which may be public-private partnership, joint venture between the ports or even an attached department of the Ministry of Ports and Shipping.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

fatman17 said:


> Plan to establish national dredging company
> Parvaiz Ishfaq Rana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - File Photo
> Updated 2014-04-13 10:30:43
> 
> *KARACHI: A national dredging company is being set up by the country’s major ports in collaboration with the Pakistan National Shipping Corporation (PNSC) which would help save millions of dollars being spent annually on maintenance and capital dredging.*
> Official sources told Dawn that it has been agreed in principle to set up a dedicated dredging company under a joint venture agreement between the organs of the Ministry of Ports and Shipping or under public private partnership.
> Under the plan, all ports would pool their dredging assets and a third party audit would be carried out to prepare a feasibility report for setting up the company, sources added.
> According to official estimates, around seven million cubic metres maintenance dredging alone is being carried out by three major ports — Port Qasim, Karachi Port, Gwadar port and fishing harbours annually.
> The three ports, PQA, KPT, Gwadar Port and fishing harbours have an estimated dredging of 4.0, 1.5, 0.7 and 0.8 million cubic metres annually.
> This would mean that if this amount of dredging is carried out by a private contractor, it would be at $12 per cubic metre and would have a total cost of around $84 million. But if the same is carried out by ports through their dredgers, it would cost at $6 per cubic metre and have a total cost of $42 million only.
> Besides, the requirement of maintenance dredging services which include removal of accumulated material, like siltation in ports and harbours, the services of the dredging company would also be needed for creation of new harbours, berths, approach channels or even deepening of existing berths needed to allow access to larger vessels, sources added.
> Capt Anwar Shah, former DG Ports and Shipping, said that the new venture in the shape of dredging company would not only be a win-win situation for all the attached entities of the Ministry of Ports and Shipping but would also be highly viable because it would have in hand a never-ending job in the shape of captive dredging work of the ports.
> The Karachi Port has four dredgers — trailer suction hopper dredger Mahmood-ul-Hassan, back hoe dredger Ali, bucket dredger Aftab and trailer suction hopper dredger Abul. The Port Qasim presently has hire and purchase contract with a Chinese company which will expire by mid of next year.
> The Port Qasim would soon have to go for capital dredging if it implements its plan of having second approach channel and also widening the existing channel.
> The national dredging company in this case would help save millions of dollars in this venture, sources added.
> Experts said that the proposed dredging company holds a unique opportunity for all ports to work jointly and develop a more coordinated and systematic approach in solving their dredging operations in future.
> The dredging company is being considered by exporters to be in the larger interest of the country as it would provide a range of dredging and allied services to major and minor ports, including Pakistan Navy and fishing harbours of the country.
> Sources said that a working group has been established to suggest modalities and structure of the company which may be public-private partnership, joint venture between the ports or even an attached department of the Ministry of Ports and Shipping.



Dredging & land reclamation has become big business around the globe, IF we manage to do this right we can turn it into a viable export as well.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Penguin @fatman17 @Mark Sien .... any info on the high lighted parts? (MoD report) :

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Penguin @fatman17 @Mark Sien .... any info on the high lighted parts? (MoD report) :
> 
> View attachment 24592




The next generation sub mentioned here will be the Chinese subs, which PN finalizes. 
The last 2 out of the total 6 are proposed to be built at KSEW.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Penguin @fatman17 @Mark Sien .... any info on the high lighted parts? (MoD report) :
> 
> View attachment 24592


 
sounds like a wish list, however the low hanging fruits like tugs, oil tanker, barges etc are works in progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

fatman17 said:


> sounds like a wish list, however the low hanging fruits like tugs, oil tanker, barges etc are works in progress.


Is it the same corvette there were rumors,hints goin on?


----------



## Black Eagle 90

fatman17 said:


> Plan to establish national dredging company
> Parvaiz Ishfaq Rana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - File Photo
> Updated 2014-04-13 10:30:43
> 
> *KARACHI: A national dredging company is being set up by the country’s major ports in collaboration with the Pakistan National Shipping Corporation (PNSC) which would help save millions of dollars being spent annually on maintenance and capital dredging.*
> Official sources told Dawn that it has been agreed in principle to set up a dedicated dredging company under a joint venture agreement between the organs of the Ministry of Ports and Shipping or under public private partnership.
> Under the plan, all ports would pool their dredging assets and a third party audit would be carried out to prepare a feasibility report for setting up the company, sources added.
> According to official estimates, around seven million cubic metres maintenance dredging alone is being carried out by three major ports — Port Qasim, Karachi Port, Gwadar port and fishing harbours annually.
> The three ports, PQA, KPT, Gwadar Port and fishing harbours have an estimated dredging of 4.0, 1.5, 0.7 and 0.8 million cubic metres annually.
> This would mean that if this amount of dredging is carried out by a private contractor, it would be at $12 per cubic metre and would have a total cost of around $84 million. But if the same is carried out by ports through their dredgers, it would cost at $6 per cubic metre and have a total cost of $42 million only.
> Besides, the requirement of maintenance dredging services which include removal of accumulated material, like siltation in ports and harbours, the services of the dredging company would also be needed for creation of new harbours, berths, approach channels or even deepening of existing berths needed to allow access to larger vessels, sources added.
> Capt Anwar Shah, former DG Ports and Shipping, said that the new venture in the shape of dredging company would not only be a win-win situation for all the attached entities of the Ministry of Ports and Shipping but would also be highly viable because it would have in hand a never-ending job in the shape of captive dredging work of the ports.
> The Karachi Port has four dredgers — trailer suction hopper dredger Mahmood-ul-Hassan, back hoe dredger Ali, bucket dredger Aftab and trailer suction hopper dredger Abul. The Port Qasim presently has hire and purchase contract with a Chinese company which will expire by mid of next year.
> The Port Qasim would soon have to go for capital dredging if it implements its plan of having second approach channel and also widening the existing channel.
> The national dredging company in this case would help save millions of dollars in this venture, sources added.
> Experts said that the proposed dredging company holds a unique opportunity for all ports to work jointly and develop a more coordinated and systematic approach in solving their dredging operations in future.
> The dredging company is being considered by exporters to be in the larger interest of the country as it would provide a range of dredging and allied services to major and minor ports, including Pakistan Navy and fishing harbours of the country.
> Sources said that a working group has been established to suggest modalities and structure of the company which may be public-private partnership, joint venture between the ports or even an attached department of the Ministry of Ports and Shipping.



Also PNSC should give orders to KS&EWs of Container, Oil, Gas and Cargo Vessels needed by them along with small and medium ferry's.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Penguin @fatman17 @Mark Sien .... any info on the high lighted parts? (MoD report) :
> 
> View attachment 24592



PN also ask GoP to open two new Ship Yards in East and West Zones of Karachi along with a Naval Bases there having 5 Mega Class Dry Docks there... Also Similar Plans for Gwadar and Jiwani should be implemented.


----------



## American Eagle

fatman17 said:


> *Pakistan-Qatar naval co-operation at ‘all-time high’ *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan Navy submarine PNS M Hashmat.
> 10:50 PM
> 26
> March
> 2014
> *By Salman Siddiqui/Staff Reporter*
> The collaboration between Pakistani and Qatari naval forces is at an all-time high with the number of Pakistani personnel on deputation reaching around 170, Pakistan Navy’s Rear Admiral M Amjad, Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Training & Evaluation) said yesterday.
> 
> In an interview with Gulf Times, the senior official said that due to the close relations between the two countries, Pakistan Navy was consistently participating in the Doha International Maritime Defence Exhibition and Conference (Dimdex) since 2008.
> 
> Pakistan Navy has brought three naval ships PNS Alamgir, PNS Quwwat, PNS Rasadgar and one submarine PNS M Hashmat to Dimdex 2014.
> 
> “The collaboration between our two navies is excellent and very high. Our men, both serving and retired are on deputation at the Qatari naval forces that number around 170 people,” Amjad said.
> 
> “The Qatari navy and air force chiefs have told me that they are totally satisfied with the quality of manpower we have sent here to serve in Qatar. They regard them very highly and have indicated their interest to ask for more officers and sailors in the future. We have assured them of our co-operation to whatever extent it is possible,” he added.
> 
> The navy officer said that Pakistan could offer a lot in terms of training and degree courses to Qatari military personnel. “They have asked already for training of their aviation crew, including their helicopter observers.”
> 
> Pakistan Navy’s Rear Admiral M Amjad,
> Deputy Chief of Naval Staff
> (Training & Evaluation). Photo by Salman Siddiqui
> 
> About Pakistan’s role in promoting maritime security, he said that Pakistan Navy was part of the Coalition Maritime Campaign Plan since April 2004. “We have participated with about 50 ships and have also contributed with aircraft. Our co-operation has been unbroken and every year we have made major contributions,” he said.
> 
> He spoke about the successes in anti-piracy and anti-smuggling operations in the Horn of Africa. Also, he highlighted the fact that the navy had provided manpower and commanded several times the task force 150 and the Combined Task Force 151.
> 
> “Pakistan’s location at the mouth of the Gulf is very strategic. It is imperative for us to keep very good relations with all the countries in this region,” he said.
> 
> About the Gwadar port in Balochistan province, he dispelled the reports that claim that it was a military venture between Pakistan and China. “Gwadar is our national requirement because we have only two ports that are in close proximity of our arch enemy. So, we needed a port at a considerable distance that would service our commercial requirements. At present, we don’t see any military role being played from Gwadar, which exists purely for the sake of safer trade, shorter routes and in our national interest.”
> 
> Earlier yesterday, Zain Zulfiquar, Mission Commander of PNS Alamgir, PNS Quwwat, PNS Rasadgar and PNS M Hashmat gave a briefing to visitors.
> 
> He said that it was in Pakistan’s interest that sea lines of communication emanating from the Strait of Hormuz and across Horn of Africa remain secure. “Pakistan shares the international will and desire to eradicate piracy…it stands ready to make its contributions in these efforts.”



A very positive analysis by and of the Pakistan Navy role in coordination with Qatar goals and ambitions at self and regional mutual defense in these times of regional uncertainty, including Russia in the Black Sea.

In my singular view Qwadar seaport is primarily aimed at moving oil and gas from Iran, thru Pakistan, to the Port of Gwadar, for world export. China financed the port's construction, but due to current economic delines in the Chinese domestic economy cannot loan Pakistan the funds need to complete railway lines related to the new port.


----------



## aliaselin

There seems no corvette in PN at the moment
So it is interesting to see what it will be.


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Although PN should wait for Budget and ask more but I am sure PN needs to increase its men power from 31,000 to 110,000 men with 11,000 SSG(N), 30,000 Marines and 69,000 Naval Officers which they can rotate in Marines and Coast guards.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Windjammer said:


>


How many these we have ?


----------



## Indus Falcon

Black Eagle 90 said:


> Although PN should wait for Budget and ask more but I am sure PN needs to increase its men power from 31,000 to 110,000 men with 11,000 SSG(N), 30,000 Marines and 69,000 Naval Officers which they can rotate in Marines and Coast guards.


Your comments are a lot like Nishan_101, wondering if you are him?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Abu Nasar said:


> Your comments are a lot like Nishan_101, wondering if you are him?


We are short of money other wise I would love to have those numbers which BLACK mentioned


----------



## Windjammer

Zarvan said:


> How many these we have ?


Initially the PN introduced three, since then further have been inducted so i assume at least six are now operational.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Penguin @fatman17 @Mark Sien .... any info on the high lighted parts? (MoD report) :
> 
> View attachment 24592


 
1st four points are prospects
rest are projects

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

Windjammer said:


> Initially the PN introduced three, since then further have been inducted so i assume at least six are now operational.


Any details available?


----------



## Windjammer

Abu Nasar said:


> Any details available?


sir @fatman17 is the right person to give details.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Abu Nasar said:


> Any details available?


 
Small Amphibious Crafts
12 Overcrafts 
(12 Griffon).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> Small Amphibious Crafts
> 12 Overcrafts
> (12 Griffon).


If we have 12 that is good number to have

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

Dear Fatman, any chance of us getting waterjet propelled, catamaran hull type, fast attack boats like the chinese Type 022 ?
Type 022 missile boat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## fatman17

Abu Nasar said:


> Dear Fatman, any chance of us getting waterjet propelled, catamaran hull type, fast attack boats like the chinese Type 022 ?
> Type 022 missile boat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
i believe it was considered before they settled on the Azmat class FAC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Griffon 8100TD*
*Logistical work horse*

Specification
Length (m) hovering22.5
Beam (m) hovering11
Passengers (excl crew)56-75
Minimum crew2
Maximum payload (tonnes)12
Normal endurance (hours)10
Maximum Speed at full payload (knots)40
Engine type (Diesel)2 X IVECO
Hull Material Marine Grade Aluminium






further details:

Griffon Hoverwork: Griffon 8100TD



fatman17 said:


> i believe it was considered before they settled on the Azmat class FAC


Why do you think they made this decision? Secondly, no chance of a second type being inducted?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Quwa

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Penguin @fatman17 @Mark Sien .... any info on the high lighted parts? (MoD report) :
> 
> View attachment 24592


This is from the 2013 Ministry of Defence Production report.

Yes, the PN *want* next-generation submarines, ASW corvettes, next-gen frigates and other equipment, but in order to get the funds, Pakistan needs sincere leadership. Don't expect Sharif or Zardari or generals to do any favours for our armed forces (as institutions).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Abu Nasar said:


> *Griffon 8100TD*
> *Logistical work horse*
> 
> Specification
> Length (m) hovering22.5
> Beam (m) hovering11
> Passengers (excl crew)56-75
> Minimum crew2
> Maximum payload (tonnes)12
> Normal endurance (hours)10
> Maximum Speed at full payload (knots)40
> Engine type (Diesel)2 X IVECO
> Hull Material Marine Grade Aluminium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> further details:
> 
> Griffon Hoverwork: Griffon 8100TD
> 
> 
> Why do you think they made this decision? Secondly, no chance of a second type being inducted?



Although JV can work well with Turkey or China on Ship building but we need to expand our fleet and also build fast landing crafts and hover crafts like these.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Welcome back Nishan_101. 



Black Eagle 90 said:


> Although PN should wait for Budget and ask more but I am sure PN needs to increase its men power from 31,000 to 110,000 men with 11,000 SSG(N), 30,000 Marines and 69,000 Naval Officers which they can rotate in Marines and Coast guards.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

*US Congress Stymies Pakistani Naval Modernization Efforts*
*
Apr. 17, 2014 - 08:44PM | By USMAN ANSARI | *





*Pakistan acquired the Perry-class frigate McInerney in 2011, but hopes to obtain additional ships have been unrealized. (Lt. Justin Cooper/US Navy)*

*ISLAMABAD* — Despite close defense ties with China, Pakistan still relies on the US to help it upgrade key defense areas. However, hostility from US lawmakers has effectively halted progress in some areas with Pakistan’s Navy particularly hard hit.

For a decade Pakistan’s Navy has pinned hopes on acquiring surplus US Oliver Hazard Perry-class frigates to replace its six now 40-year-old ex-British Type-21 frigates. This met with some success when the Perry-class frigate McInerney was renamed Alamgir and transferred in 2011.

However, three proposed for Pakistan last fall have effectively been blocked as the proposed bill continues to languish in committee without being put to the full US Senate.

Neither Pakistan’s Defense Ministry nor the Navy replied to any request for comment on the issues surrounding the Perry acquisition plans.

Former Australian defense attache to Islamabad, Brian Cloughley, said conditions attached to their transfer “were deliberately made impossible.”

These were linked to cooperating with the US on counter-terrorism, non-proliferation, not supporting terrorism against US force in Afghanistan or elsewhere, releasing Shakil Afridi, who helped the CIA find Osama bin Laden, moving to dismantle IED networks, allowing humanitarian groups access to detainees, and ensuring Pakistan’s military and intelligence services do not interfere in judicial and political processes.

“Obviously there can be no certification about ‘taking steps to dismantle improvised explosive device networks’, just to pick one condition. This is a farce,” Cloughley added.

Cloughley said such actions, which he describes as “one more example of a totally dysfunctional Congress,” are seriously harming Washington’s relations with other nations, and leaving Pakistan with no options.

“The [Pakistan Navy] is going to suffer, as I don’t think there will be approval for such a transfer. Alamgir is a good training ship, but that’s about all,” he said.

The ship lacks ASW helicopters, missiles and a towed array sonar, effectively making it little more than a long-range patrol vessel.

Analyst Usman Shabbir said that essentially, Pakistan’s only alternative is turning to China.

“The only reasonable option seems to be more F-22P frigates. The Type-21s are well past their prime and need to be retired yesterday,” he said.

However, though an agreement was reached with China for an improved batch of F-22P frigates in 2012, no deal has yet been signed.

The main sticking point is likely financial, because unlike the transfer of Perry frigates, Chinese warships would still have to be paid for.

However, the latest International Monetary Fund figures show Pakistan is unlikely to be able to make a dent in paying off its debt, and Islamabad last week borrowed $2 billion only by accepting excessive interest rates.

According to figures from the State Bank of Pakistan, the national debt grew during the first eight months of the fiscal year, and other predictions have debt remaining at 62.4 percent of GDP for FY2014-FY2015.

Thus even the Chinese option looks unlikely, and so the damage done by the non-transfer of the Perry frigates is all the more obvious.

Claude Rakisits, director at Politact, a Washington-based advisory firm that focuses on South Asian issues, says Congress has effectively hamstrung the administration in this case.

“I suspect that it would be politically difficult for the Obama administration to bypass Congress on this issue given that only a couple of weeks ago the House Committee on Foreign Affairs decided to cut $10 million from its aid budget to Pakistan [under the Kerry-Lugar-Berman act 2009] to pay for the aid Congress wants to give to Ukraine,” he said.

“While that only represents about 0.6 percent of the annual US aid to Pakistan, it does show that Pakistan is not a top priority and that the focus is beginning to shift away from that region as the US continues to draw down in Afghanistan,” he added.

He also highlights that until recently, at least, there was the possibility of transfer of surplus US mine-resistant ambush protected (MRAP) vehicles to Pakistan.

“While a final decision has yet to be taken; it would appear that this option is fast losing popularity in Washington. It would appear that Pakistan being a Major Non-NATO Ally since 2004 doesn’t mean too much in the Obama administration these days.” ■

*Email: uansari@defensenews.com.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

fatman17 said:


> *US Congress Stymies Pakistani Naval Modernization Efforts*
> *Apr. 17, 2014 - 08:44PM | By USMAN ANSARI | *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pakistan acquired the Perry-class frigate McInerney in 2011, but hopes to obtain additional ships have been unrealized. (Lt. Justin Cooper/US Navy)*
> 
> *ISLAMABAD* — Despite close defense ties with China, Pakistan still relies on the US to help it upgrade key defense areas. However, hostility from US lawmakers has effectively halted progress in some areas with Pakistan’s Navy particularly hard hit.
> 
> For a decade Pakistan’s Navy has pinned hopes on acquiring surplus US Oliver Hazard Perry-class frigates to replace its six now 40-year-old ex-British Type-21 frigates. This met with some success when the Perry-class frigate McInerney was renamed Alamgir and transferred in 2011.
> 
> However, three proposed for Pakistan last fall have effectively been blocked as the proposed bill continues to languish in committee without being put to the full US Senate.
> 
> Neither Pakistan’s Defense Ministry nor the Navy replied to any request for comment on the issues surrounding the Perry acquisition plans.
> 
> Former Australian defense attache to Islamabad, Brian Cloughley, said conditions attached to their transfer “were deliberately made impossible.”
> 
> These were linked to cooperating with the US on counter-terrorism, non-proliferation, not supporting terrorism against US force in Afghanistan or elsewhere, releasing Shakil Afridi, who helped the CIA find Osama bin Laden, moving to dismantle IED networks, allowing humanitarian groups access to detainees, and ensuring Pakistan’s military and intelligence services do not interfere in judicial and political processes.
> 
> “Obviously there can be no certification about ‘taking steps to dismantle improvised explosive device networks’, just to pick one condition. This is a farce,” Cloughley added.
> 
> Cloughley said such actions, which he describes as “one more example of a totally dysfunctional Congress,” are seriously harming Washington’s relations with other nations, and leaving Pakistan with no options.
> 
> “The [Pakistan Navy] is going to suffer, as I don’t think there will be approval for such a transfer. Alamgir is a good training ship, but that’s about all,” he said.
> 
> The ship lacks ASW helicopters, missiles and a towed array sonar, effectively making it little more than a long-range patrol vessel.
> 
> Analyst Usman Shabbir said that essentially, Pakistan’s only alternative is turning to China.
> 
> “The only reasonable option seems to be more F-22P frigates. The s are well past their prime and need to be retired yesterday,” he said.
> 
> However, though an agreement was reached with China for an improved batch of F-22P frigates in 2012, no deal has yet been signed.
> 
> The main sticking point is likely financial, because unlike the transfer of Perry frigates, Chinese warships would still have to be paid for.
> 
> However, the latest International Monetary Fund figures show Pakistan is unlikely to be able to make a dent in paying off its debt, and Islamabad last week borrowed $2 billion only by accepting excessive interest rates.
> 
> According to figures from the State Bank of Pakistan, the national debt grew during the first eight months of the fiscal year, and other predictions have debt remaining at 62.4 percent of GDP for FY2014-FY2015.
> 
> Thus even the Chinese option looks unlikely, and so the damage done by the non-transfer of the Perry frigates is all the more obvious.
> 
> Claude Rakisits, director at Politact, a Washington-based advisory firm that focuses on South Asian issues, says Congress has effectively hamstrung the administration in this case.
> 
> “I suspect that it would be politically difficult for the Obama administration to bypass Congress on this issue given that only a couple of weeks ago the House Committee on Foreign Affairs decided to cut $10 million from its aid budget to Pakistan [under the Kerry-Lugar-Berman act 2009] to pay for the aid Congress wants to give to Ukraine,” he said.
> 
> “While that only represents about 0.6 percent of the annual US aid to Pakistan, it does show that Pakistan is not a top priority and that the focus is beginning to shift away from that region as the US continues to draw down in Afghanistan,” he added.
> 
> He also highlights that until recently, at least, there was the possibility of transfer of surplus US mine-resistant ambush protected (MRAP) vehicles to Pakistan.
> 
> “While a final decision has yet to be taken; it would appear that this option is fast losing popularity in Washington. It would appear that Pakistan being a Major Non-NATO Ally since 2004 doesn’t mean too much in the Obama administration these days.” ■
> 
> *Email: uansari@defensenews.com.*


biggest setback for pakistan
we need to go uk for 
*Type 42 destroyer*
4 ships are waiting for disposal
better than usa


----------



## Black Eagle 90

nomi007 said:


> biggest setback for pakistan
> we need to go uk for
> *Type 42 destroyer*
> 4 ships are waiting for disposal
> better than usa


Get them to scrap.


----------



## S.Y.A

man our forces are the biggest beggars of the world, making a modernization plan, and keeping used US frigates as the first and last option.


----------



## nomi007

Black Eagle 90 said:


> Get them to scrap.


sir they are better than usa's *Perry-class frigates*
we can modifiy them as per our need with advance chinese systems
*HMS Gloucester D96




*
*HMS Edinburgh Falklands



*
*Hms york





HMS Liverpool (D92)



*


these four ships available

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Eagle 90

nomi007 said:


> sir they are better than usa's *Perry-class frigates*
> we can modifiy them as per our need with advance chinese systems
> *HMS Gloucester D96
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *HMS Edinburgh Falklands
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Hms york*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *HMS Liverpool (D92)
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> these four ships available


Type 42 destroyer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Better to go for newer F-22P Block-IIs along with similar design of corvettes from China.


----------



## Quwa

Pakistan should avoid the UK like the plague.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Abu Nasar said:


> *Griffon 8100TD*
> *Logistical work horse*
> 
> Specification
> Length (m) hovering22.5
> Beam (m) hovering11
> Passengers (excl crew)56-75
> Minimum crew2
> Maximum payload (tonnes)12
> Normal endurance (hours)10
> Maximum Speed at full payload (knots)40
> Engine type (Diesel)2 X IVECO
> Hull Material Marine Grade Aluminium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> further details:
> 
> Griffon Hoverwork: Griffon 8100TD
> 
> 
> Why do you think they made this decision? Secondly, no chance of a second type being inducted?


 
the navy plans at least 6 Azmat Class 500T FAC's to replace its older FAC's.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007

dd-113


----------



## nangyale

Mark Sien said:


> Pakistan should avoid the UK like the plague.


Any specific reason why


----------



## Quwa

nangyale said:


> Any specific reason why


Unless they're actually running the show in Pakistan, the UK will never enter into an honest business relationship with Pakistan. I much rather the British and Americans be shown the door and told to get lost.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

All the Type 42's available are 30 years old.
The GT's are Olympus & Tyne, which have the same tech of the same era.
Weapons systems are obsolete, which will require a major up-gradation.
Electronic suite are also obsolete, and will require major up-gradation.

We spent year in upgrading the Type 21's, PN cannot afford another 20 years in upgrading these old ships, and by the time we fully upgrade them, we will start to decommission...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

uae navy's Falaj 2 class patrol vesselship at karachi port

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

nomi007 said:


> uae navy's Falaj 2 class patrol vesselship at karachi port


This is one of the latest corvette which UAE is inducting in their force they plan to induct 7 or 8 more and they are building all of them in UAE they are also planning to build few more Missile and other warships in next 10 years UAE would have good strong Navy of I would say of good size @fatman17

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Submariner Breast Badges.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Eagle 90

fatman17 said:


> the navy plans at least 6 Azmat Class 500T FAC's to replace its older FAC's.


you are right! But I had heard that PN had plan the FAC in three phases of 15 FAC with 5 FAC in each Phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@fatman17 Pakistani Naval chief was in China what are the news of his visit ?


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 25483
> 
> 
> View attachment 25485
> 
> 
> View attachment 25486
> 
> 
> View attachment 25487
> 
> 
> View attachment 25488
> 
> 
> View attachment 25489
> 
> 
> View attachment 25490
> 
> 
> View attachment 25491
> 
> 
> View attachment 25492
> 
> Pakistan Submariner Breast Badges.



Bro, they are SSGN Midget insignia, which are only worn by SSGN.

PN Submarine service insignia is as follows:
(Sorry for the quality of image)











In the below image, the top 2 are Submarine Service insignia for Officer and enlisted.
3rd to 5th are Same as you posted. SSGN Midget Service Insignia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Zarvan said:


> @fatman17 Pakistani Naval chief was in China what are the news of his visit ?


 
CNS went for China Fleet Review.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*The Commanders Respond: Pakistan Navy*

Proceedings Magazine - March 2012 Vol. 138/3/1,309

*A new U.S. defense strategy unveiled in January calls for a resized, refocused military. Proceedings asked the leaders of the world’s sea services: In an era of austere defense budgets and rapidly increasing technologies, what are the strategic objectives for your naval force over the next 5 years? 10 years? 20 years? *

*Admiral Muhammad Asif Sandila *
Pakistan’s location—in close proximity to the northwest portion of Indian Ocean adjoining the strategic Gulf of Oman, North Arabian Sea, and Gulf of Aden—puts it in a region that is home to intense maritime activity. That activity, both legal and illicit, has lately attracted a global spotlight.

Because Pakistan’s navy has the requisite hardware in all dimensions of maritime warfare and infrastructure ashore, it plays a crucial role in securing the global maritime highway that meets the growing energy demands of the West and the East.

At the same time, Pakistan faces a phenomenal naval buildup in our region that has the potential to disturb the maritime balance of power. Our future challenges in that arena thus run the entire gamut of maritime warfare, with conventional warfighting at its very heart. Based on that, our long-term strategic objective is to build a navy that not only secures global maritime stakes in the region but also caters to our national-security needs.

The navy we seek to develop is thus a lean, yet potent force capable of responding to all challenges—from strategic to conventional to sub-conventional levels. Our near- and medium-term objectives are all directed to achieve our stated policy.

To that end, we aim to develop our human resources in all fields of modern maritime warfare (including cyber and space), build our infrastructure further toward the West, and acquire modern hardware capable of thwarting any aggression. These steps will further add to our capabilities to undertake long-haul maritime operations and also maintain our status as a relevant power in the region.

Apart from those core undertakings, we want to engage in activities that affect our country’s environment and general welfare. In that regard, we will strive to play a more assertive and proactive role in making our coastal populace aware of the fragility of the marine environment and the hazards of marine disasters.

Already-shifting weather patterns have increased the frequency and ferocity of storms and floods in our region, so we will assume a larger role in providing disaster relief to coastal residents against these calamities. We also remain conscious of the need to develop our maritime sector and hope to bring other national agencies and institutions to a common platform that will put a long-term sustained program in place to realize the maritime sector’s true potential.

We believe these well-articulated long- and near-term objectives will help us acquit our national and international obligations honorably.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## S.Y.A

fatman17 said:


> *we aim to develop our human resources in all fields of modern maritime warfare (including cyber and space)*



this is the navy speaking?!


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan granted observer status at Western Pacific Naval Symposium*

Globaltimes.cn | 2014-4-24 
By Yu Jincui in Qingdao

Pakistan Naval Chief hailed the role of the Western Pacific Naval Symposium (WPNS) in reinforcing maritime security cooperation among member states during a bi-annual event in China’s eastern port city of Qingdao on April 22.

Though not yet a formal member of the symposium, the 21 member states unanimously agreed to name Pakistan a WPNS observer at the symposium.

According to Admiral Muhammad Asif Sandila, Pakistan's Chief of Naval Staff (CNS), cooperative maritime security mechanism among navies can better solve cross-border maritime issues such as piracy, terrorism and drug smuggling.

“The symposium is basically to help enhance cooperation in fields such as search and rescue and anti-piracy. Pakistan is very pleased to be granted observer status and we hope to work with other countries,” Sandila told the Global Times.



S.Y.A said:


> this is the navy speaking?!


 
aint nobody else!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

امریکی بحریہ سے ریٹائرڈ 6 جنگی جہاز آئندہ سال پاکستان کو ملنے کا امکان
Pakistan Navy trying to get more Frigates from China around 6 Frigates will retire in USA next year Pakistan is trying to get as many of these as they can


----------



## fatman17

Zarvan said:


> امریکی بحریہ سے ریٹائرڈ 6 جنگی جہاز آئندہ سال پاکستان کو ملنے کا امکان
> Pakistan Navy trying to get more Frigates from China around 6 Frigates will retire in USA next year Pakistan is trying to get as many of these as they can


 
imkan is a dangerous word...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> imkan is a dangerous word...


I know I hope we get them and also some how get the money to buy new ones from China


----------



## S.Y.A

seriously man i think we should not get a single thing from USA anymore, its prone to sanctions. and once that door is firmly closed, only then the navy will look forward to(or rather forced to look forward to) developing tech in the country.


----------



## fatman17

*
Pakistan Active Duty Submarines*_

Last update: June 2011_*
Name...................... (Number)..Class....... Base..... Builder.. Laid down.. Launched. Commissioned*_
Hashmat_
(ex‐_Astrant_)... (S135)....Hashmat... Karachi.. DCN.......Sep 1976.... Dec 1977.... Feb 1979
_
Hurmat_
(ex‐_Adventurous_)(S136)...Hashmat.. Karachi.. DCN.......Sep 1977.... Dec 1978.... Feb 1980
_
Khalid ........................_
(S137)..... Khalid...... Karachi.. DCNI......Jul 1995...... Aug 1998.... Sep 1999
_
Saad .........................._
(S138).... Khalid........Karachi...KSEW.... Jun 1998....... 2000........ Dec 2003
_
Hamza........................_
(S139)..... Khalid...... Karachi.....KSEW... Jan 1997...... 2005.......... 2006
*
Sources:*
[1] A.D. Baker III, Combat Fleets of the World: 2000
‐2001 (Annapolis: U.S. Naval Institute, 2000).[2]
"Pakistan ‐ Navy," Global Security, GlobalSecurity.org - Reliable Security Information

[3] Zarar Khan, "Pakistan inducts first locally built submarine into navy," Associated Press, December 12, 2003; in Lexis
‐Nexis, http://web.lexis‐nexis.com.


----------



## S.Y.A

fatman17 said:


> *Pakistan Active Duty Submarines*
> _
> Last update: June 2011_
> *Name...................... (Number)..Class....... Base..... Builder.. Laid down.. Launched. Commissioned*
> _Hashmat_
> (ex‐_Astrant_)... (S135)....Hashmat... Karachi.. DCN.......Sep 1976.... Dec 1977.... Feb 1979
> _Hurmat_
> (ex‐_Adventurous_)(S136)...Hashmat.. Karachi.. DCN.......*Sep 1977.... Dec 1978*.... Feb 1980
> _Khalid ........................_
> (S137)..... Khalid...... Karachi.. DCNI......Jul 1995...... Aug 1998.... Sep 1999
> _Saad .........................._
> (S138).... Khalid........Karachi...KSEW.... *Jun 1998....... 2000*........ Dec 2003
> _Hamza........................_
> (S139)..... Khalid...... Karachi.....KSEW... *Jan 1997...... 2005*.......... 2006
> *Sources:*
> [1] A.D. Baker III, Combat Fleets of the World: 2000
> ‐2001 (Annapolis: U.S. Naval Institute, 2000).[2]
> "Pakistan ‐ Navy," Global Security, GlobalSecurity.org - Reliable Security Information
> 
> [3] Zarar Khan, "Pakistan inducts first locally built submarine into navy," Associated Press, December 12, 2003; in Lexis
> ‐Nexis, http://web.lexis‐nexis.com.



Wow France builds subs in 1.25-2 years and we take 5 years for PNS/M Hamza, are we that crap?


----------



## Indus Falcon

S.Y.A said:


> Wow France builds subs in 1.25-2 years and we take 5 years for PNS/M Hamza, are we that crap?


Absolutely NOT. 
We took some time absorbing the technology/ methodology, plus due to budget constraints we took our time. Thirdly, given the financial resources we can build one in a year +/-


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

S.Y.A said:


> Wow France builds subs in 1.25-2 years and we take 5 years for PNS/M Hamza, are we that crap?



France built there first modern submarine in 1900, how can we compare with them.


----------



## Thorough Pro

France has been *building* Subs for more than 5/6 decades, we were just learning to assemble. Did you start running right after birth or took some time to learn that one step at a time? 



S.Y.A said:


> Wow France builds subs in 1.25-2 years and we take 5 years for PNS/M Hamza, are we that crap?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S.Y.A

Thorough Pro said:


> France has been *building* Subs for more than 5/6 decades, we were just learning to assemble. Did you start running right after birth or took some time to learn that one step at a time?



then why pns/m saad took only 2 years? it was assembled in khi too.


----------



## Thorough Pro

Because we had a large team of French engineers helping us who also brought the required equipment and gadgetry with them.

Despite the TOT and everything we were and we are still incapable to make one for ourselves, otherwise we wouldn't be loking at the Chinese subs.




S.Y.A said:


> then why pns/m saad took only 2 years? it was assembled in khi too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araz

Thorough Pro said:


> Because we had a large team of French engineers helping us who also brought the required equipment and gadgetry with them.
> 
> Despite the TOT and everything we were and we are still incapable to make one for ourselves, otherwise we wouldn't be loking at the Chinese subs.


I understand the reasons for not building more of the augustas differently. But it is news to me that the French bought gadgetry along with them which they have taken back. The PN bought a lot of machines and CAD precision machinery and Software which helped us enormously in the JFT design and manufacture. Could you please elaborate as I may have missed something. My understanding was that most of the components of the sub came from the french. We assembled them and did some work on the hull. Rebuilding more would require more of the same which is going to be problematic from supply and finances point of view. The other factor was that the french either are unwilling or asking too much to provide the capabilities which the PN wanted in the next generation sub. At the time we floated the tender the French did offer us the Marlin design which PN rejected on the basis that it was a totally new concept and the PN did not want to have the risk of teething problems of a new platform. At least this is what we understood to be the logical reason from the various posts on the topic at the time. So we went to the germans.The rest is history. This is why we are now going for the chinese subs as the chinese are willing provide us the capabilities and design to achieve our aims and future aspirations.


----------



## nomi007

In line with great maritime and to further strength the existing warm and cordial relations with the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, a Pakistan Navy Ship “S/M HAMZA” will call on Royal Saudi Naval Forces Base, Jubail from 06-11 May, 2014 for good will cum training cruise. PNS/M named after Hazrat Ameer Hamza, the great warrior of Islam, PNS/M HAMZA is the first indigenously constructed submarine of Pakistan Navy with MESMA AIP system. The submarine was constructed by PN Dockyard in collaboration with DCNS of France.
HAMZA was successfully launched on 10th August, 2006 by the President of Islamic Republic of Pakistan and commissioned on 26th September, 2008 by the Prime Minister of Islamic Republic of Pakistan.
Induction of HAMZA in PN submarine Force has added a new dimension in convention submarines operations. HAMZA has safely and smoothly conducted maximum endurance operation of MESMA at sea. PN submarine Force with this state of the art platform has gained unique capability of enhanced submerged endurance as compared to the navies of the region.
The submarine by virtue of its propulsion, weapons and sensor outfit, equipment efficiency, stealth and well knitted crew is a platform to reckon with and is fully capable of undertaking variety of missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

French took 1.5 to 2 years, we took 2-3 years. no problem aisay hota hai. the Chinese launched the F-22's in 1,5 years, it took us 2.5 years. we in PK don't know about efficiencies as yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan Navy’s annual safety review for 2013*
1 day ago BY INP




Pakistan Navy’s annual safety review for the year 2013 was held at Bahria Auditorium on Friday. Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Mohammad Asif Sandila was the chief guest on the occasion.

The safety review is held every year with an aim to overall evaluate the safety standards at various Pakistan Navy units. In addition, it is also aimed at creating safety awareness and promoting safety culture through detailed analysis of past incidents.

Addressing the ceremony, Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Mohammad Asif Sandila expressed his satisfaction over the positive change of enhanced safety culture within Pakistan Navy. The Naval Chief was assertive of fact that, safety and operational preparedness were closely linked to each other.

It may not be denied that Naval Operations at sea and ashore have inherent element of risk, which can be mitigated through meticulous planning and flawless execution while keeping the element of safety as paramount consideration.

He added that it may not be a realistic expectation to eliminate the human factor completely but they must strive to minimize this by following standard operating procedures and indoctrination of safety habits at all levels.

He reiterated that the government and the nation were spending substantial resources for the maritime defence of the country and had afforded them sophisticated and capable assets to undertake their assigned tasks. Therefore, they had no greater responsibility than to take good care of their men and assets through better training and enhanced safety awareness. They should be bold, innovative, pragmatic and yet safe in conduct of Naval Operations. Their goal should be a safe and efficient Navy, he added. In the end, the chief guest gave away the safety trophies and congratulated all the safety winners.

*Pak Navy ship visits Bulgaria to take part in Black Sea Regatta *
Wednesday, April 30, 2014 
*
ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Navy (PN) ship PNS ‘Rahnaward’ will take part in a race from Varna port, Bulgaria, across the Black Sea to Novorossiysk, Russia from April 30 to May 3.
*
Pakistan Embassy in Bulgaria has made special arrangements for the participation of PN ship in the Black Sea Regatta.Ambassador of Pakistan to Bulgaria, Jamshaid Iftikhar will welcome the ship along with other senior officials, representatives of Bulgarian Navy and Regatta organizers, said a message received here on Tuesday.

‘Rahnaward’ (Trail blazer) is a sail training ship of Pakistan Navy which was commissioned in 2010.It is a twin masted brig ship with 18 sails that cover an area of 949 square meters. Total weight of the ship is 4.8 tons and its maximum cruising speed is 13 kns undersail.

Under the command of Capt. Azfar Humayun, the ship has been entrusted with the responsibility to impart professional, education, moral, and physical training to the sailors of Pakistan Navy.


----------



## fatman17

*China’s Cruise Missiles: Flying Fast Under the Public’s Radar*




Should Asia and America be worried? 
Dennis GormleyAndrew S. EricksonJingdong Yuan
May 12, 2014

The People’s Republic of China’s (PRC) numerous, increasingly advanced cruise missiles have attracted far less attention than its ballistic missiles—yet their impact on regional security, deterrence, and potential military operations may be similar in magnitude. Meanwhile, the U.S. Navy has limited itself severely in both the type and quantity of its own anti-ship cruise missiles (ASCMs). It is therefore simply amazing that such a formidable set of weapons has generated so little open source analysis; indeed that may be precisely part of its appeal for China. This article attempts to rectify this surprising foreign neglect by surveying PRC cruise missile programs and their implications for broader People’s Liberation Army (PLA) capabilities, especially in a Taiwan scenario—although they can also have significant impact elsewhere on China’s increasingly contested maritime periphery.
China’s military modernization is focused on building modern ground, naval, air, and missile forces capable of fighting and winning local wars under “informatized conditions.” The principal planning scenario is a military campaign against Taiwan, which would require the PLA to deter or defeat an intervention by the United States. The PLA has sought to acquire asymmetric “assassin’s mace” technologies and systems to overcome a technologically and numerically superior adversary and couple them to the command, control, communications, computers, intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance (C4ISR) systems necessary for swift and precise execution of short-duration, high-intensity wards. A key element of the PLA’s investment in anti-access/area-denial (A2/AD) capabilities is the development and deployment of large numbers of highly accurate anti-ship cruise missiles (ASCMs) and land-attack cruise missiles (LACMs) on a wide range of ground, air, and naval platforms. Chinese sources assert that LACMs enable the PLA to reach targets as far as away as Guam, Darwin, and Diego Garcia. China’s growing arsenal of cruise missiles and the delivery platforms and C4ISR systems necessary to employ them pose a pressing defense challenge, and to a lesser degree a nonproliferation challenge, for the United States and its regional partners. This is part of a larger challenge: as the 2014 Quadrennial Defense Review (QDR) emphasizes, “Growing numbers of accurate conventional ballistic and cruise missile threats represent an additional, cost-imposing challenge to U.S. and partner naval forces and land installations.”
*Special Characteristics*
Cruise missiles are versatile military tools due to their potential use for precision conventional strike missions and the wide range of employment options. Modern cruise missiles offer land, naval, and air launch options, allowing a “two-stage” form of delivery that extends a missile’s already substantial range. They may also be placed in canisters for extended deployments in harsh environments. Because cruise missiles are compact and have limited support requirements, ground-based platforms can be highly mobile, contributing to prelaunch survivability. Moreover, cruise missiles need only rudimentary launch-pad stability, enabling shoot-and-scoot tactics. Some potential combination of supersonic speed, small radar signature, and earth-hugging flight profiles can enable cruise missiles to stress naval and ground-based air defense systems as well as airborne surveillance and tracking radars, increasing the likelihood that they will successfully penetrate defenses. Employed in salvos, perhaps in tandem with ballistic missiles, cruise missiles could saturate defenses with large numbers arriving at a specific target in a short time. Optimal employment of cruise missiles requires accurate and timely intelligence; survivable delivery platforms; mission planning and command, control, and communications systems; and the accurate means of damage assessment.
Understandably, Chinese analysts pay close attention to global and regional development and deployment of cruise missiles, especially in countries such as the United States. A recent assessment notes that due to sequestration, the Pentagon postponed R&D and procurement of new-generation of cruise missiles; instead, modification and upgrading of existing systems will enhance their capabilities and therefore help the U.S. maintain global dominance. A recent RAND report proposing, perhaps optimistically, that the U.S. deploy anti-ship cruise missiles in key Western Pacific choke points and maximize A2/AD capabilities with allies to confine the PLAN within the first island chain has received widespread attention in China.
*Anti-Ship Cruise Missile Developments*
Like other nations, China has come to regard ASCMs as an increasingly potent means of shaping the outcome of military conflicts. China has developed its own advanced, highly capable ASCMs (the YJ series) while also importing Russian supersonic ASCMs, which have no operational Western equivalents. China is capable of launching its ASCMs from land, aircraft, ships, and submarines, providing redundant multi-axis means of massing offensive firepower against targets at sea (or at least against their predicted locations). Virtually every new surface ship and conventionally powered submarine in the People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) can launch ASCMs, allowing these platforms to serve as what Naval War College professor William Murray terms “aquatic TELs” (Transporter-Erector-Launchers). PLAN training has become more diverse and realistic in recent years with increasing focus on cruise missile operations.
Beijing has furnished its ASCMs with improved guidance and has started to implement satellite navigation capabilities. Still, over-the-horizon (OTH) targeting remains a challenge. Chinese researchers are studying how to best overcome _Aegis_ defenses and target adversary vulnerabilities. ASCMs are increasingly poised to challenge U.S. surface vessels, especially in situations where the quantity of missiles fired can overwhelm _Aegis_ air defense systems through saturation and multi-axis tactics. More advanced future Chinese aircraft carriers might be used to bring ASCM- and LACM-capable aircraft within range of U.S. targets. A consistent theme in Chinese writings is that China’s ships are themselves vulnerable to cruise missile attack. But Beijing appears to believe it can compensate by further developing its ability to threaten enemy warships with large volumes of fire.
*Land-Attack Cruise Missile Developments*
China has deployed two subsonic LACMs, the air-launched YJ-63 with a range of 200 km and the 1,500+ km-range ground-launched DH-10. Both systems benefited from ample technical assistance from foreign sources, primarily the Soviet Union/Russia. The first-generation YJ-63 employs a fair weather electro-optic seeker with man-in-the-loop steering via data link. The second-generation DH-10 has a GPS/inertial guidance system but may also use terrain contour mapping for redundant midcourse guidance and a digital scene-matching sensor to permit an accuracy of 10 m. Development of the Chinese _Beidou_/_Compass_ navigation-positioning satellite network is partly intended to eliminate dependence on the U.S. GPS for guidance. Beijing has purchased foreign systems and assistance to complement its own indigenous LACM efforts. It has received _Harpy_ anti-radiation drones with standoff ranges of 400 km or more from Israel. China might even possess the Russian _Klub_ 3M-14E SS-NX-30 LACM, which can be launched from PLAN Project 636M _Kilo_-class submarines and deliver a 400-kg warhead to a range of 300 km. Time and dedicated effort will increase the PLA’s ability to employ LACMs even in challenging combined-arms military campaigns.
While current DH-10 ground-launch cruise missiles and YJ-63 air-launched systems would be largely constrained to focus on a Taiwan contingency, there are strong signs that China wishes to expand its cruise missile ambitions to include both air-launched and ship-launched LACMs. An air-launched version of the DH-10, the “CJ-10,” has reportedly been test launched from the new H-6K bomber, which can carry four CJ-10 LACMs externally. On such critical parameters as range and CEP, CJ-10 reportedly matches those of the Block-IV Tomahawk. Chinese media suggest that H-6K bombers can fire CJ-10 LACM salvos on Japanese military targets, thereby offering strategic deterrence. Some Chinese sources even contend that a nuclear-capable “CJ-20” LACM variant remains under development and will also be carried by the H-6K. 
A Chinese navy test vessel has recently experimented with on-deck canister launchers that likely contain either YJ-18 ASCMs or DH-10 LACMs for at-sea testing. Although most PLAN surface combatants have a limited capacity of eight-to-sixteen canister launchers—meaning tradeoffs between ASCMs and LACMs—China’s apparent interest in a sea-launched DH-10 strongly suggest that future PLAN destroyers, such as the new Type 052D, will likely be equipped with a new vertical launching system with a greater capacity to carry both ASCMs and LACMs. Already, YJ-18 launchers could replace YJ-62 launchers aboard the Type 052C. Should China add large numbers of air- and sea-launched LACMs to its already substantial inventory of ground-launched cruise missiles, it would significantly extend the range of the PLA’s capacity to employ LACMs to deal with contingencies beyond Taiwan and the rest of its immediate maritime periphery.
*Potential Employment in a Taiwan Scenario*
Chinese ASCMs and LACMs could be used in conjunction with other A2/AD capabilities to attack U.S. naval forces and bases that would be critical for U.S. efforts to respond to a mainland Chinese attack on Taiwan. While cross-Strait relations are relatively stable at present, Beijing worries that that could change, and in any case wants to deter independence in peacetime by threatening unacceptable costs. Operating in tandem with China’s huge inventory of conventionally armed ballistic missiles, LACMs could severely complicate Taiwan’s ability to use its air force to thwart Chinese attack options. Chinese military planners view LACMs as particularly effective against targets requiring great accuracy (for example, airfield hangars and command and control facilities). They also view large-salvo attacks by LACMs and ballistic missiles as the best means to overwhelm enemy missile defenses. Chinese planners emphasize the shock and paralytic effects of combined ballistic and LACM attacks against enemy airbases, which could greatly increase the effectiveness of follow-on aircraft strikes. China currently has 255–305 ballistic missile and LACM launchers within range of Taiwan, which are capable of delivering sustained pulses of firepower against a number of critical airfields, missile defense sites, early warning radars, command and control facilities, logistical storage sites, and critical civilian infrastructure such as electrical distribution. This could impact not only Taiwan itself, but also U.S. and/or Japanese forces if they attempted to defend the island.
*Proliferation Implications*
If China’s past record of proliferating ballistic missiles and technology is any indication of its intentions vis-à-vis cruise missile transfers, the consequences could be highly disruptive for the nonproliferation regime by spreading A2/AD capabilities. China has sold ASCMs to other countries, including Iran, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Indonesia, and Myanmar. Beijing is suspected of furnishing Pakistan with either complete LACMs or components for local assembly.
China is not a full member of the 34-nation Missile Technology Control Regime MTCR). It began to seek MTCR membership actively in 2004 but has thus far been denied due to concerns about its technology transfer approaches and poor proliferation record. Beijing has agreed to adhere to MTCR behavior guidelines but existing members doubt this pledge, particularly in regard to cruise missile and UAV proliferation, and export control enforcement. Not only will China need to greatly improve its willingness to correct previous shortcomings, but it also will need to work with exporters on improving compliance and enforcement requirements and increase its own governmental capacity to deal with the burgeoning exporting industries across China’s huge landmass. This may well require a Herculean effort on China’s part; yet, should China become a fully compliant MTCR member, it would be a salient achievement in limiting widespread LACM proliferation.
*Key PLA Challenges*
The ability of China to employ its growing arsenal of ASCMs and LACMs to maximum advantage depends on several challenges, three of which merit particular emphasis. First, a key question is whether China possesses the C4ISR to make the best use of its ASCMs. China has to know where mobile targets are, and has to communicate that information in a timely manner to whatever firing units are tasked to launch. As William Murray explains, “Nearly every tactical method of accurately firing long-range ASCMs, by any vessel or aircraft, relies on remote targeting...it is reasonable to assume China has assessed what is necessary, and is investing aggressively to satisfy those requirements. The PLA’s Over the Horizon (OTH) radar and ever-improving constellation of reconnaissance satellites are strong indicators of this.” Murray notes that China would also need to be able to pass targeting data to the platforms tasked with firing the ASCMs. In the case of attack submarines, this might involves the use of satellite, High Frequency (HF), or Very Low Frequency (VLF) radio transmissions.
Chinese sources assert the need for further improvements. DH-10 (land-based CJ-10) LACMs, due to their subsonic speed, for example, are said to require more than one hour to reach target at 1,500 km range and could be shot down in flight, especially by those countries with sophisticated radar and air-defense systems. As of the late 2000’s, YJ-62 ASCMs also lagged behind U.S. systems and were of late 1980s vintage in terms of precision, range, and “warhead attack capability” [战斗部打击力]. Further improvement of certain key components, such as the “miniature turbofan engine” [微型涡轮风扇发动机], are essential in enhancing its capabilities. Its overall capabilities will also be affected by the performance parameters of the _Beidou-2_ satellite navigation system.
The second challenge is the careful orchestration of a complex, multifaceted air and missile campaign—potentially over many days of execution. A successful campaign depends on both human and technical factors—well-trained military personnel who have practiced these tasks in diverse ways over many years and the command and control architecture needed to handle complex combined-arms operations. Chinese planners envision establishing a Firepower Coordination Center (FCC) within the Joint Theater Command, which would manage the application of air and missile firepower. Separate coordination cells would be created to deal with missile strikes, air strikes, special operations, and ground and naval forces. Absolutely critical to achieving the delicate timing between waves of missile strikes designed to leverage the effectiveness of subsequent aircraft attacks, from an American perspective, is the skill to coordinate and de-conflict large salvoes of missiles and waves of aircraft operating in multiple sectors. It is unknown whether China is confident that it can successfully orchestrate such a complex joint campaign. Of course, it is conceivable that Chinese planners might not feel obliged to do so, and might conclude the risk of fratricide is not worth the cost of de-conflicting strikes.
The third factor is a less obvious but nonetheless an essential element to successful use of cruise missiles in warfare: the optimization of missiles to achieve their desired mission objective. Conventional wisdom has it that the revolution in information technology easily enables the precision delivery of conventional payloads over great distances in the form of LACMs aided by advances in satellite navigation technologies. To be sure, the advent of precision navigation such as GPS has eased the process somewhat for states wishing to employ LACMs effectively. But the process of becoming truly proficient requires more than simple access to technology. In this regard, effective and accurate bomb damage assessment (BDA) is a critical component.
What is unique about today’s _Tomahawk_ LACM, even its latest Block IV version, is the extent to which its performance has benefitted from years of feedback from system diagnostics collected ever since the first _Tomahawk_ was introduced in the 1970s. Virtually each and every _Tomahawk_, in peace and war, is analyzed to determine precisely what accounted for the missile’s performance, no matter whether the missile crashed after taking off or hit precisely where it was programmed to hit. Learning from such successes and errors has required that missile developers have not only the kind of sophisticated diagnostic equipment that provides hints about system performance but also highly skilled systems integration specialists who possess specialized knowledge accumulated over years of interaction with other skilled missile developers. The use of _Tomahawks_ in multiple contingencies since _Operation Desert Storm_ in 1991 has facilitated the creation of an enormously valuable store of knowledge that lends itself to steady improvement in LACM performance.
While China surely will not need over three decades to develop high confidence in LACM performance, it will require time and dedicated effort before it can expect to have high confidence that its LACMs will perform as desired, particularly in combined arms campaigns. Presumably, China’s lack of combat experience limits its ability to incorporate feedback into its own learning process. It remains uncertain to what extent China can achieve its command and control objectives until it has gained more experience under realistic training circumstances.
*Conclusion*
China has invested considerable resources both in acquiring foreign cruise missiles and technology and in developing its own indigenous cruise missile capabilities. These efforts are bearing fruit in the form of increasingly advanced ASCMs and LACMs deployed on a wide range of older and modern air, ground, surface-ship, and sub-surface platforms. To realize the full benefits, China will need additional investments in all the relevant enabling technologies and systems required to optimize cruise missile performance. Shortcomings remain in intelligence support, command and control, platform stealth and survivability, and post-attack damage assessment, all of which are critical to mission effectiveness.
ASCMs and LACMs have significantly improved PLA combat capabilities and are key components in Chinese efforts to develop A2/AD capabilities that increase the costs and risks for U.S. forces operating near China, including in a Taiwan contingency. China plans to employ cruise missiles in ways that exploit synergies with other strike systems, including degrading air defenses and command and control facilities to enable follow-on air strikes.
Forces increasingly threatened by PRC cruise missiles, such as those of the U.S. operating in the Western Pacific, would be well served by increasing their defenses and developing countermeasures—both defensive and offensive—to these systems. Given the many potential advantages of ASCMs, for instance, the degree to which the United States has neglected to deploy them is striking. U.S. Navy surface forces’ ASCM inventory consists solely of Harpoons and not in great quantity. While the U.S. Navy and its Chinese counterpart have different forces and operational priorities, it would seem ill advised for the United States to limit itself so severely in both the type and quantity of ASCMs. The 2014 QDR “prioritizes investments that support our interests and missions, with particular attention to space, cyber, situational awareness and intelligence capabilities, stand-off strike platforms and weapons, technology to counter cruise and ballistic missiles, and preservation of our superiority undersea.” Defenses and other responses to PRC cruise missile capabilities exist, but will require greater attention and a focused effort to develop technical countermeasures and effective operational responses.
_Dennis Gormley is a Senior Lecturer at the University of Pittsburgh’s Graduate School of Public and International Affairs and an internationally recognized expert on cruise missiles.
Andrew S. Erickson is an associate professor at the Naval War College and an associate in research at Harvard University’s Fairbank Center for Chinese Studies.
Jingdong Yuan is an Associate Professor in the Centre for International Security Studies at Sydney University and is an expert on arms control and nonproliferation who has written widely on Asian security issues.
Image: Wikicommons. 
This article draws on the authors’ book_A Low-Visibility Force Multiplier: Assessing China’s Cruise Missile Ambitions_ published by National Defense University Press. The views herein are solely those of the authors, and do not represent the policies or estimates of any organization of the U.S. government._

*U.S.-Pakistan Relations*

On Tuesday, the U.S. Chief of Naval Operations Admiral Jonathan Greenert arrived at Naval Headquarters in Islamabad to meet with the Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Asif Sandila in order to enhance cooperation between the two countries’ navies. Admiral Greenert will also meet with the Chief of the Army Staff General Raheel Sharif at General Headquarters in Rawalpindi.[4]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thorough Pro

I never said, the French took away the gadgetry, what I meant was we got the required equipment from French to be able to make/assemble ours in two years 9or whatever) time 9my response to another question. 

That was obvious and known from day one, then what was the purpose of TOT? why did we pay so much for TOT and spent on equipment for one time use only?



araz said:


> I understand the reasons for not building more of the augustas differently. But it is news to me that the *French bought gadgetry along with them which they have taken back*. The PN bought a lot of machines and CAD precision machinery and Software which helped us enormously in the JFT design and manufacture. Could you please elaborate as I may have missed something. My understanding was that most of the components of the sub came from the french. We assembled them and did some work on the hull. *Rebuilding more would require more of the same which is going to be problematic from supply and finances point of view. The other factor was that the french either are unwilling or asking too much to provide the capabilities which the PN wanted in the next generation sub.* At the time we floated the tender the French did offer us the Marlin design which PN rejected on the basis that it was a totally new concept and the *PN did not want to have the risk of teething problems of a new platform*. At least this is what we understood to be the logical reason from the various posts on the topic at the time. So we went to the germans.The rest is history. This is why we are now going for the chinese subs as the chinese are willing provide us the capabilities and design to achieve our aims and future aspirations.


----------



## fatman17

*Saudi Navy's Rear Admiral visits Pak submarine Hamza*



Rear Admiral Ibrahim Maghloos, commander eastern fleet of the Saudi Royal Navy, visits the Paksitani submarine Hamza docked at Royal Saudi Naval Forces Base in Jubail. — Courtesy photo

*Saudi Gazette report*


*JUBAIL* — Rear Admiral Ibrahim Maghloos, commander eastern fleet of the Saudi Royal Navy, recently visited the Paksitani submarine Hamza docked at Royal Saudi Naval Forces Base in Jubail.

Commander Syed Sajjad Hussain and other naval officers of Pakistan and Saudi navies welcomed Rear Admiral Maghloos. Pakistan's Air and Naval Attache Commodore Asad Ibrahim was also present on the occasion.

PNS/M Hamza, the first indigenously constructed submarine of Pakistan Navy with MESMA AIP system, docked at Jubail base on May 6 to conduct joint exercises with the Saudi Navy.

It left the Jubail shore on Sunday.

The submarine was constructed by PN Dockyard in collaboration with DCNS of France.

Hamza was successfully launched on Aug. 10, 2006 by the president of Pakistan and commissioned on Sept. 26, 2008 by the prime minister.

The induction of Hamza in PN submarine force has added a new dimension to the operations of convention submarines. Hamza has safely and smoothly conducted maximum endurance operation of MESMA at sea. The PN submarine source with this state of the art platform has gained unique capability of enhanced submerged endurance as compared to the navies of the region.

By virtue of its propulsion, weapons and sensor outfit, equipment efficiency, stealth and well-knitted crew, the submarine is a platform to reckon with and is fully capable of undertaking variety of missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007

PNS HAMZA. MADE IN PAKISTAN AGOSTA 90B KHALID CLASS SUBMARINE.
Air independent propulsion and superior quality material allows for deeper diving depth,longer time spent underwater and much lower heat and noise signature than any other submarine comparable to its class.
Completed by 550 specially trained Pakistani technicians in 2008 at Karachi ship yard.
Can carry a total of 16 mixture of torpedos and anti ship missiles.
Although never publicly disclosed but the sub may also carry nuclear armed Babur cruise missiles , between 2-4 per sub for second strike capability.




PNS HAMZA. MADE IN PAKISTAN AGOSTA 90B KHALID CLASS SUBMARINE

Air independent propulsion and superior quality material allows for deeper diving depth,longer time spent underwater and much lower heat and noise signature than any other submarine comparable to its class.
Completed by 550 specially trained Pakistani technicians in 2008 at Karachi ship yard.

Can carry a total of 16 mixture of torpedos and anti ship missiles.

Although never publicly disclosed but the sub may also carry nuclear armed Babur cruise missiles , between 2-4 per sub for second strike capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

PNS Babur





PNS Badr ex-HMS Gabbard D47





PNS Ghazi ex-USS Diablo





PNS Nizam ex-USS Wiltsie DD-716




PNS Shah Jehan ex-HMS Charity D-29





PNS Taimur ex-USS Epperson DD-719

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Thorough Pro said:


> I never said, the French took away the gadgetry, what I meant was we got the required equipment from French to be able to make/assemble ours in two years 9or whatever) time 9my response to another question.
> 
> That was obvious and known from day one, then what was the purpose of TOT? why did we pay so much for TOT and spent on equipment for one time use only?


 
the Agosta 90B design has been discontinued by the french. they have moved on to the Scorpene and Marlin designs. further the french are natoriously slow in the supply of spares for the Agosta. it was basically bad planning on our part.





PNS Hangor - Daphne Class - S-131. Hunter-Killer Sub - De-commissioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Visited both "Babur' and "Badar" many ties with my dad, who served on both in addition to "Shahjahan". In 71's attack on Dawarga he was on serving on Babur. Althogh I was very yung atthat time, but I still remember it had 6 (2x3) huge guns.




fatman17 said:


> View attachment 31098
> 
> PNS Babur
> 
> View attachment 31099
> 
> PNS Badr ex-HMS Gabbard D47

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

*Reports: Increase in Pakistan Defense and Nuclear Budgets Likely*
*
May. 19, 2014 - 05:22PM | By USMAN ANSARI | *






*Media reports indicate a budget increase is coming for the Pakistani military. (Aamir Qureshi / AFP)*

*ISLAMABAD* — Media reports here have outlined that Pakistan is set to increase funding for the armed forces and the national nuclear body, the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC), under the forthcoming 2014-FY2015 budget.

The budget would be just over US $81 million for the PAEC, up from nearly $63 million the previous year (which was later increased to $66 million).

Mansoor Ahmed, from Quaid-e-Azam University’s Department of Defence and Strategic Studies, who specializes in Pakistan’s national deterrent and delivery programs, said although the figures earmarked for the national nuclear body are mainly for a civilian power generation project, there are national security implications.
“This sum is primarily geared toward the construction of the two 1,000-megawatt generation-III safeguarded Chinese nuclear power reactors to be established at Karachi, K-1 and K-2, that were recently initiated by the prime minister,” he said.

However, he added, “Additional financial allocations are most likely earmarked for the unsafeguarded Khushab Nuclear Complex where the fourth plutonium production heavy water reactor is reportedly nearing completion.”

Ahmed said the Khushab Nuclear Complex has been vital in allowing Pakistan to modernize its national deterrent due to its central role in the production of plutonium.

“These and other classified projects are presumably aimed at the development of a new variety of lightweight, compact and more powerful and efficient weapon designs, suitable for a variety of ballistic and cruise missiles, that require additional fissile material [plutonium] production, and fuel fabrication in addition to maintaining and improving existing infrastructure.

“All this has been possible due to the steady enhancement of indigenous manufacturing capabilities developed by the PAEC during the past 35 years,” he added.

The budget increase for the armed forces is also significant.
The new defense budget proper is said to be just over $7.6 billion. This is an increase from the nearly $6.4 billion the previous year, (revised later to $6.6 billion).

The budget is broken down to nearly $3.8 billion for the Army, about $1.6 billion for the Air Force and slightly more than $760 million for the Navy.

This puts the “operational” aspect of the budget at some $6.1 billion for the services and the remaining $1.5 billion earmarked for various defense and defense production bodies.

Former Australian defense attache to Islamabad, Brian Cloughley, says while the sources for the figures reported in the media “seem to be pretty good,” he cautions, “it’s still conjecture rather than hard fact.”

The possible increases “may well be because the Army and Air Force have asked for more in order to pay for the Waziristan operation” to root out the Pakistani Taliban, “which has got to take place, irrespective of what [Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif] thinks or says,” he said.

But this will not necessarily translate into acquisition of new equipment, he said.
“I think they’ll maintain the balance between operating costs and capital equipment acquisitions,” he said.
The Navy in particular could use a capital upgrade, he said.

“I don’t think it’s looking too good for the Navy” Cloughley said. Adding, “Pakistan has simply got to get some more submarines.”

The Navy operates two aging Agosta-70 submarines acquired in the 1970s and three more modern Agosta-90Bs equipped with air independent propulsion (AIP) under a deal signed in the 1990s, and which entered service in the last decade.

However, a deal for three German HDW Type-214 submarines fell through in 2008 due to a lack of finances, and negotiations have been underway for some time with China for six AIP-equipped diesel electric boats.
Analysts said these are likely the S-20 development of the Chinese Type-041 Yuan class, with government officials expecting a deal to be signed by the end of the year.

Analyst Usman Shabbir of the Pakistan Military Consortium think tank said too much cannot be read into the small size of the Navy’s budget, as it has generally been small compared with the other services.

“Large buys are not part of specific force budgets, so Navy’s budget will not tell you if [it] has money for subs or not”, he said.

There is more optimism among analysts over the possible acquisition of Chinese submarines than obtaining further Perry-class frigates from the US. These are desperately required to replace the aging ex-British Type-21 frigates.

One of the six Type-21s, Badr (ex-Alacrity), has already been decommissioned and the remainder will pay off by the end of the decade. Officials had hoped to acquire up to six Perrys to replace these, but to date only one, Alamgir (ex-McInerney) has been acquired. Recent proposals for three more are effectively being blocked by the US Congress.

Though US Chief of Naval Operations Adm. Jonathan Greenert was in Pakistan last week, it is not known if transfer of equipment was discussed in addition to the reported talks about regional security. ■
*Email: uansari@gannettgov.com.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yasir Maqsood

If I Lost My Pin# of Registration... Then What to do?


----------



## fatman17

PNS Hamza in KSA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 33586
> 
> PNS Hamza in KSA


@Rashid Mahmood @fatman17 You gentlemen could most probably start a thread on Pakistani Navy and it's immense contribution to the GCC. I have personally met naval officers from KSA, UAE & Qatar who studied at the Pakistan Naval Academy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Abu Nasar said:


> @Rashid Mahmood @fatman17 You gentlemen could most probably start a thread on Pakistani Navy and it's immense contribution to the GCC. I have personally met naval officers from KSA, UAE & Qatar who studied at the Pakistan Naval Academy.



I had more than 70 course mates from the Gulf countries in the Naval Academy.

I would like to add that Pakistan Navy help setup the Royal Saudi Navy, Qatari Navy, UAE Navy and to some extent the Omani & Libyan Navy.

In the late 70's & early 80's, their were more Allied cadets in the Naval academy than Pakistani cadets.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Details of China's type 039B submarine revealed: Kanwa*
*
Staff Reporter
2014-06-02
09:21 (GMT+8)




*
The details of China's Type 039B submarine, which is reportedly to be sold to Pakistan this year, have been revealed by the Canada-based Kanwa Information Center, reports Huanqiu, the website of China's nationalistic tabloid Global Times.

The Pakistani Navy has reportedly required that China install air-independent propulsion systems on the submarines it has chosen for the transfer of these related technologies in order to assemble the submarines in Karachi, the largest city in Pakistan.

China has called for tenders for its type S20P submarine, which is another version of the type 0369B submarine that the country builds to export. *Pakistan hopes to obtain six type S20P submarines* to obtain stronger underwater combat capabilities along with its three existing Agosta-class 90B submarines. Currently, China's PLA Navy has nine type 0369B submarines in service.

The type 0369B submarine is reportedly 66m long and 8.2m high, can dive as deep as 300 meters and has 1,850 tons of displacement above water and 2,200 tons underwater. Its maximum speed reaches 18 knots and it can propel up to 8,000 nautical miles at 16 knots. The double-hull submarine is highly automated and only requires 38 crew members.

The submarine is also equipped with an advanced seven-blade curved propeller and an X-shaped rudder. It carries Yingji 83 anti-ship missiles that have an attack range of 180 kilometers. The sonar and radar installed on the submarine are also state-of-the-art but their details have not been revealed.

Kanwa's report said the Pakistani Navy may ask China to integrate its cruise missile Babur, which can be launched underwater and has an attack range of 500 kilometers. The report also said the 039B submarines have been produced in Shanghai and Wuhan. The first of them is likely to be shipped to Pakistan while the remaining of them are to be assembled in the country.
*Details of China's type 039B submarine revealed: Kanwa｜Politics｜News｜WantChinaTimes.com
*
*@fatman17 @Rashid Mahmood *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Larkana FAC




Khalid Class Agosta 90B




Hashmat in dry-docks!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Babur has a range of 750km as of right now .. While a long ranged version is under development .. Source DESTO GOP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

PNS GHAZI

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

ملکی وسائل سے تیار'' پی این ایس دشت'' پاک بحریہ کے بیڑے میں شامل ہوگیا، چین کے اشتراک سے ٹیکنالوجی کی منتقلی کے معاہدے کے تحت تیار کیا گیا، تریسٹھ میٹر طویل، پی این ایس دشت، جدید ہتھیاروں، آلات اور میزائلوں سے لیس ہے 
Dunya News: PNS Dasht added to Pak Navy's assets.


----------



## najeeb ahmed

Pak Navy Zindabad


----------



## fatman17

Abu Nasar said:


> *Details of China's type 039B submarine revealed: Kanwa*
> *
> 
> Staff Reporter
> 2014-06-02
> 09:21 (GMT+8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> The details of China's Type 039B submarine, which is reportedly to be sold to Pakistan this year, have been revealed by the Canada-based Kanwa Information Center, reports Huanqiu, the website of China's nationalistic tabloid Global Times.
> 
> The Pakistani Navy has reportedly required that China install air-independent propulsion systems on the submarines it has chosen for the transfer of these related technologies in order to assemble the submarines in Karachi, the largest city in Pakistan.
> 
> China has called for tenders for its type S20P submarine, which is another version of the type 0369B submarine that the country builds to export. *Pakistan hopes to obtain six type S20P submarines* to obtain stronger underwater combat capabilities along with its three existing Agosta-class 90B submarines. Currently, China's PLA Navy has nine type 0369B submarines in service.
> 
> The type 0369B submarine is reportedly 66m long and 8.2m high, can dive as deep as 300 meters and has 1,850 tons of displacement above water and 2,200 tons underwater. Its maximum speed reaches 18 knots and it can propel up to 8,000 nautical miles at 16 knots. The double-hull submarine is highly automated and only requires 38 crew members.
> 
> The submarine is also equipped with an advanced seven-blade curved propeller and an X-shaped rudder. It carries Yingji 83 anti-ship missiles that have an attack range of 180 kilometers. The sonar and radar installed on the submarine are also state-of-the-art but their details have not been revealed.
> 
> Kanwa's report said the Pakistani Navy may ask China to integrate its cruise missile Babur, which can be launched underwater and has an attack range of 500 kilometers. The report also said the 039B submarines have been produced in Shanghai and Wuhan. The first of them is likely to be shipped to Pakistan while the remaining of them are to be assembled in the country.
> *Details of China's type 039B submarine revealed: Kanwa｜Politics｜News｜WantChinaTimes.com*
> 
> *@fatman17 @Rashid Mahmood *


 
PN is now looking for 8 boats as the Agosta=70's will also be retired.
fleet would then look like:
3 Agosta 90 AIP
8 S20P AIP (4 boats to be manufactured in China and 4 in Pakistan). this would take at least 3-6 years after signing of contract.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms
*Pakistan inducts second Azmat missile patrol craft*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
12 June 2014


First-in-class PNS Azmat, sister ship of PNS Deshat, was comissioned in 2012. Source: Pakistan Navy

The Pakistan Navy inducted a second Azmat-class missile patrol craft in Karachi on 12 June.

The 63 m vessel, christened PNS _Dehshat_ , was built at Pakistan's Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works under a technology transfer agreement with China Shipbuilding & Offshore Company's Xingang Shipyard.

_Dehshat_ is the second of two vessels delivered under a government-to-government contract signed in 2010. First-of-class PNS _Azmat_ was produced in Tianjin and commissioned by the Pakistan Navy in June 2012.

Design for the vessels is based on the People's Liberation Army Navy's Houjian (Type 037/2)-class missile boat, incorporating stealth features in its superstructure.

According to _IHS Jane's Fighting Ships_ , the Azmat-class is armed with two quadruple launchers for eight C-802A surface-to-surface sea-skimming missiles, two twin 37 mm guns, and one Type 630 30 mm six-barrelled gun as a close-in weapon system. The vessel can accommodate a crew of 15 and can reach a top speed of 30 kt. It has a range of 1,000 n miles at a speed of 18 kt.

The Pakistan Navy's Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Mohammad Asif Sandila, who presided over _Dehshat_ 's induction ceremony, described the vessel as an example of the growing friendship between Pakistan and China and a project that has revitalised the Karachi shipyard and Pakistan's defence production capabilities.

Local media reports indicate that _Dehshat_ will most likely be deployed as a patrol and search-and-rescue vessel with the Pakistan Navy's coastal areas command, based in Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Laser quest: Phalanx, LaWs and the future of close-in weapon systems*
18 June 2014 Julian Turner 

Close-in weapon systems (CIWS) remain a shipboard necessity for detecting and engaging missiles and aircraft at short range. Julian Turner assesses the latest upgrades to Raytheon’s ubiquitous Phalanx CIWS and analyses LaWS, a revolutionary laser-based defence system being field-tested by the US Navy.




Designed to engage and destroy supersonic anti-ship missiles and high-speed aircraft that have penetrated outer fleet defensive envelopes, close-in weapon systems such as Raytheon's Phalanx remain the primary point defence solution for close-in air and surface threats.
In September 2013, the US Navy awarded Raytheon a $136.2m contract to upgrade 19 Phalanx CIWS and produce four SeaRAM anti-ship missile (ASM) defence systems. In May 2014, the UK Ministry of Defence (MoD) - one of 25 allied navies to employ Phalanx on its surface combatant ship classes - took delivery of four 1B kit modifications and two conversions of the land-based system.
Building upon the original rapid-fire, computer-controlled radar and 20mm gun system, the Phalanx 1B weapon package incorporates a side-mounted forward looking infra-red camera (FLIR) to counter the threat of unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs), mines and small surface craft in littoral waters.
SeaRAM uses advanced Phalanx Block 1B sensors and replaces the Gatling gun with an 11-round Rolling Airframe Missile guide, and is intended to enlarge Phalanx's keep-out range against evolving anti-ship missiles as well as rotary and fixed-wing aircraft.
"Close-in weapon systems remain the primary point-defence solution to counter close-in air and surface threats."
"Phalanx is a vital ship self-defence system, providing the critical inner layer of protection to sailors, marines and ships," said Rick Nelson, vice president of Raytheon Missile Systems' Naval and Area Mission Defense product line. "With SeaRAM comes a significant extension of that inner-layer battlespace and the capacity to effectively engage multiple high-performance threats."
*The Block 1B Phalanx close-in weapon system*
The Phalanx CIWS developed by Raytheon is a rapid-fire, computer-controlled, radar-guided gun system designed to defeat anti-ship missiles and other close-in air and surface threats. A self-contained package, it automatically carries out a range of functions usually performed by multiple systems, including search, detection, threat evaluation, tracking, engagement and kill assessment.
Phalanx Block 1B, the latest upgrade, features surface mode configuration and augments the proven anti-air warfare capability by adding a forward-looking infrared sensor and optimised gun barrels to the Block 1A configuration. This not only allows Phalanx to be used against littoral threats such as helicopters and high-speed surface vessels, but also adds control stations with situational awareness that allow operators to visually track and identify targets before engagement.
Phalanx's advanced 3D search radar extracts slow-moving targets from high-clutter environments by employing digital moving target identification processing and narrow correlation windows. The on-screen radar display allows the operator to rapidly locate targets using both infrared and radio frequency tracking, meaning that the system can detect small boats when other radars cannot.
The superior sensor suite features enhanced operability in the shape of day and night detection as well as fire-control and sensor capability for other shipboard gun and missile systems. The Phalanx 1B package also offers improved firepower in the shape of enhanced lethality cartridges that increase kinetic energy and mass by up to 50%. Optimised gun barrels are 48cm longer, 8.6kg heavier and reduce both dispersion and projectile yaw.
*Re-role with it - upgrading RAF Merlin helicopters for the Royal Navy* 
The £330m Merlin Life Sustainment Programme will convert 25 RAF AW101 Merlin helicopters for maritime use.
In summary, the Phalanx Block 1B system offers positive threat identification, augments the ship's radar performance in sea and land clutter, increases its outer defence perimeter and counters subsonic and supersonic ASMs, UAVs, fixed-wing aircraft, helicopters high-speed surface vessels.
The system also compares favourably with rival European CIWS systems such as Goalkeeper and DARDO in terms of key metrics such as armaments, range and rate of fire.
*The SeaRAM anti-ship missile defence system*
Configured to provide the highest level of ship self-defence and extended keep-out range capability, SeaRAM extends the inner layer battlespace and enables ships to effectively engage with multiple high-performance, supersonic and subsonic threats.
SeaRAM combines key attributes of the Phalanx CIWS, including its high-resolution search and track sensors and quick response capability, with Raytheon's leading-edge Rolling Airframe Missile (RAM) guided weapon system. SeaRAM takes advantage of RAM's superior accuracy, extended range and high manoeuvrability, while an 11-missile RAM launcher assembly replaces Phalanx's 20mm gun.

Crucially, with military budgets under increased scrutiny, SeaRAM is also an affordable capability upgrade - the above-deck system fits the exact footprint of the Phalanx, uses the same power and requires minimal shipboard modification.
*Announcing the remanufacture, overhaul and upgrade deal with the US Navy in September 2013, Nelson said: "Raytheon's ability to remanufacture Phalanx equivalent to new manufacture condition, in appearance, operation and performance, provides a significant cost savings to our customers."
The contract, which also has a $94.8m option for 2014, bringing its potential cumulative value to $231m, offers purchases for the US Navy, the US Army, Japan and Pakistan under the foreign military sales programme.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

fatman17 said:


> PN is now looking for 8 boats as the Agosta=70's will also be retired.
> fleet would then look like:
> 3 Agosta 90 AIP
> 8 S20P AIP (4 boats to be manufactured in China and 4 in Pakistan). this would take at least 3-6 years after signing of contract.


yer artcle says


> China has called for tenders for its type S20P submarine, which is another version of the type 0369B submarine that the country builds to export. *Pakistan hopes to obtain six type S20P submarines* to obtain stronger underwater combat capabilities along with its three existing Agosta-class 90B submarines. Currently, China's PLA Navy has nine type 0369B submarines in service.


3+6=9 total
agosta 70s aren't in the equation to begin with...


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan Coast Guards (PCG) 

*
[v1.2][24.Sep.2013][© Aditya Gupta]*

Introduction*

Established under the Pakistan Coast Guards Act – 1973


HQ: Karachi

Pakistan Coast Guards is a paramilitary force which functions under the Ministry of Interior during peacetime. Control can be transferred to Ministry of Defence during war. Officers are deputed from the armed forces, primarily the Pakistan Army (PA), while ranks are recruited directly. Officers and JCOs have police powers.

PCG is not to be confused with the Maritime Security Agency (MSA); the latter is the primary law enforcement agency at sea in Pakistan. While MSA is equivalent to India’s Coast Guard in scope and powers, PCG is similar to State marine police. Staffing pattern is a key differentiator i.e. Army vs Navy.*

Tasks:*

Prevention of smuggling

Prevention of illegal immigration to and migration from the country.
Stopping enemy agents or saboteurs from infiltrating into the country along the coastal areas.
Supplementing defence of Coastline in war*

Area of responsibility (AOR):*

Coast line with Arabian Sea: 960 Km up to 12 Nm (22.22 Km)

International Border between Pakistan and Iran: 160 Km
International Border between Pakistan and India: 45 Km
Inland depth varies from 40 to 200 Km.
2*
Structure*
HQ (Brigadier, Director General)
4 x Battalions (Lt Col, Commandant)
Location: Uthal, Korangi, Gwadar, Pasni
1 x Marine Company
Field Intelligence Unit
Logistic Support Elements
Training Wing
Anti-Narcotic Cell
*

Fleet
Category 
Class 
Vessel 
Hull No 
Notes*
Inshore Patrol Vessel 
Swallow (South Korea) 
Saif 
? 
32 tons, 20 meters
Inshore Patrol Vessel 
MV55 (Italy) 
Sadd 
P551 
22 tons, 16 meters
Inshore Patrol Vessel 
MV55 (Italy) 
Shabaz 
P552
Inshore Patrol Vessel 
MV55 (Italy) 
Waqir 
P553
Inshore Patrol Vessel 
MV55 (Italy) 
Burq 
P554

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

182 PNS Babur




PN Ships Shah Jehan & Tippu Sultan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

MK-48 Torpedo


----------



## Penguin

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 37236
> 
> MK-48 Torpedo


That looks like a lightweight ASW torp i.e. a 324mm diameter short mk 46.
The US Navy -- Fact File: MK 46 - Torpedo

Mk 48 is a heavyweight i.e. 533mm long torp.
The US Navy -- Fact File: MK 48 - Heavyweight Torpedo





(note the difference in the 'tail ends')

Mk48





Mk 46


----------



## fatman17

*Summary of P-3C aircraft delivered to Pakistan Navy between 1996 and 2012.1) *

*Brand new P-3C Orion serial# 81 (previously serial# 25) - In service with Pakistan Navy.

2) Brand new P-3C Orion serial# 82 (previously serial# 26) - In service with Pakistan Navy.

3) Brand new P-3C Orion serial# 83 (previously serial# 27) - Lost in accident off the coast of Pasni on October 29, 1999.

4) Ex-US Navy P-3C Orion serial# 84 - Destroyed in attack on PNS Mehran on May 22, 2011 ?

5) Ex-US Navy P-3C Orion serial# 85 - In service with Pakistan Navy.

6) Ex-US Navy P-3C Orion serial# 86 - Delivered in May 2010 - In service with Pakistan Navy.

7) Ex-US Navy P-3C Orion serial# 87 - Delivered in May 2010 - Destroyed in attack on PNS Mehran on May 22, 2011.

8) Ex-US Navy P-3C Orion serial# 88 - Delivered in February 2012.

9) Ex-US Navy P-3C Orion serial# 89 - Delivered in February 2012.

10) Ex-US Navy P-3C Orion serial# 80 - Delivered in August 2012.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

fatman17 said:


> PN is now looking for 8 boats as the Agosta=70's will also be retired.
> fleet would then look like:
> 3 Agosta 90 AIP
> 8 S20P AIP (4 boats to be manufactured in China and 4 in Pakistan). this would take at least 3-6 years after signing of contract.



8 Submarines? They better be worth the effort and procurement, in terms of stealth and offensive punch. I believe Pakistan ordered a modern Subtics control for Agosta 70s as well, so Agosta 70s can linger on for another 4-5 years as new Chinese Subs come in.

Are you sure it is 8?


----------



## shaheenmissile

fatman17 said:


> *Summary of P-3C aircraft delivered to Pakistan Navy between 1996 and 2012.1) *
> 
> *Brand new P-3C Orion serial# 81 (previously serial# 25) - In service with Pakistan Navy.
> 
> 2) Brand new P-3C Orion serial# 82 (previously serial# 26) - In service with Pakistan Navy.
> 
> 3) Brand new P-3C Orion serial# 83 (previously serial# 27) - Lost in accident off the coast of Pasni on October 29, 1999.
> 
> 4) Ex-US Navy P-3C Orion serial# 84 - Destroyed in attack on PNS Mehran on May 22, 2011 ?
> 
> 5) Ex-US Navy P-3C Orion serial# 85 - In service with Pakistan Navy.
> 
> 6) Ex-US Navy P-3C Orion serial# 86 - Delivered in May 2010 - In service with Pakistan Navy.
> 
> 7) Ex-US Navy P-3C Orion serial# 87 - Delivered in May 2010 - Destroyed in attack on PNS Mehran on May 22, 2011.
> 
> 8) Ex-US Navy P-3C Orion serial# 88 - Delivered in February 2012.
> 
> 9) Ex-US Navy P-3C Orion serial# 89 - Delivered in February 2012.
> 
> 10) Ex-US Navy P-3C Orion serial# 80 - Delivered in August 2012.*


Did you know,the two destroyed orions were the same serial numbers American came to Pakistan for inspection,based on allegations that Pakistan has modified the harpoon missile and missile launch system?


----------



## Penguin

shaheenmissile said:


> Did you know,the two destroyed orions were the same serial numbers American came to Pakistan for inspection,based on allegations that Pakistan has modified the harpoon missile and missile launch system?


3 destroyed are PNS Mehran, part of the 4 ships first batch of ex-USN birds from 2010. > logically


----------



## shaheenmissile

Penguin said:


> 3 destroyed are PNS Mehran, part of the 4 ships first batch of ex-USN birds from 2010. > logically


No..
two were destroyed at PNS Mehran not three.


----------



## Penguin

shaheenmissile said:


> No..
> two were destroyed at PNS Mehran not three.


I see, I mixed up some. ;-)
Still part of the 4 ships first batch of ex-USN birds from 2010. > logically that those would be among the first modified, don't you think.


----------



## fatman17

Donatello said:


> 8 Submarines? They better be worth the effort and procurement, in terms of stealth and offensive punch. I believe Pakistan ordered a modern Subtics control for Agosta 70s as well, so Agosta 70s can linger on for another 4-5 years as new Chinese Subs come in.
> 
> Are you sure it is 8?


 
as per director Jinnah Base.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammad-ROX

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 37044
> 182 PNS Babur
> 
> View attachment 37045
> PN Ships Shah Jehan & Tippu Sultan




History!


----------



## fatman17

PN Org:
2 new commands added since:
COMCOAST
COMSUBFLEET

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan navy ships visit Salalah *




MENAFN - Muscat Daily - 10/07/2014








(MENAFN - Muscat Daily) Pakistan navy ships PNS Tippu Sultan and PNS Rahnaward are currently visiting the sultanate and are berthed at Port of Salalah.
A press release stated the ships are being commanded by Capt Muhammad Ali and Capt Azfar Humayun.
Pakistan navy has regularly deployed ships and helicopters in the region as part of the Combined Maritime Forces (CMF) under the US Navy Central Command. At present, PNS Tippu Sultan is deployed in the region. The ship is participating in maritime security and counter-piracy operations in the region alongside other coalition navies.'

Pakistan navy has commanded CMF Task Forces “ 150 and 151 several times in the past. This reflects Pakistan's commitments to curb maritime terrorism and piracy.'

PNS Rahnaward, the first training ship of Pakistan navy, has participated in the Black Sea sailing regatta in May and is now on way back to Karachi.

During their stay in Salalah, the ships' captains will meet military and civil authorities


----------



## fatman17

PNS Azmat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

It is the FAC that cant go faster than 30 knots . Not for a lack of design, but because the means for faster propulsion could not be secured due to a lack of funds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Ocean Master*

Ocean Master is a low-volume, lightweight system used to monitor surface ships, detect submarine periscopes, track their movements and accurately classify all the detected vessels. The system is also used to maintain surveillance over territorial waters, including offshore oil and gas facilities, for search and rescue and EEZ control operations.

The Ocean Master radar has been designed to operate in dense electromagnetic environments, under all weather conditions and high sea states.

The radar relies entirely on digital technologies, and all signal and data processing functions are fully programmable. The main modes of operation, options included, are as follows:

Long-range target detection and tracking
Detection and tracking of small targets
Short-range target detection and tracking
Moving-target indication (MTI)
Target classification
High-resolution imagery (ISAR, SAR)
Detection and tracking of airborne targets
Beacon mode
Weather avoidance
Navigation.

Ocean Master can track up to 200 targets simultaneously. Very high-resolution SAR and ISAR imaging modes are available for target recognition and classification. Ocean Master offers a wide range of automatic functions designed to enhance usability and reduce operator workload.

With its modular architecture, compact and lightweight design, low power consumption, the radar is easy to install on any kind of aircraft. Different sizes of antennas are available to fit any kind of radomes.

Its advanced, integrated built-in test function makes useless intermediate level maintenance test benches, significantly reducing the cost of ownership.

The Ocean Master radar, in its different versions, has been ordered by France and the armed forces of numerous other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

PN HoverCraft operates in Creek areas.


----------



## dexter

c. 1951: W.J.Jefford - #Pakistan's first C-in-C RPN - #Karachi
Photo Contributed by Mr. Abdul Razaq Osman (talking with C-in-C in this photo)

Pakistan Navy had only one British C in C.He was replaced by Admiral Ch. Saddiqe in 1953.While the RPAF had 3 British chiefs and AM Asghar Khan became the first Pakistani Chief in 1957 at the age of 35. Pakistan Army had two British CinCs namely Gen Messervy and Gen Gracy.In1953 FM Ayub Khan then Gen Ayub assumed the command of Royal Pakistan Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Mediterranean Sea (Sept. 23, 2005) – U.S. Navy Senior Chief Operations Specialist Terry Schweizer, along with Sailors from the guided missile frigate USS Ingraham (FFG 61) and Sailors from the Pakistani ship Tariq (PNS-181), prepare to enter a hatch on the Egyptian ship Mubarak (ENS-911) during a Visit, Board, Search, and Seizure (VBSS) exercise as part of “Bright Star”, a multinational exercise held every two years in Egypt. Bright Star is the largest and most significant coalition military exercise conducted by U.S. Central Command. U.S. Navy photo by Photographer's Mate 2nd Class Brandon A. Teeples.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

nice avatar Frogman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

fatman17 said:


> nice avatar Frogman



Do you know what it is?


----------



## fatman17

Frogman said:


> Do you know what it is?


 
actually no.....


----------



## Frogman

fatman17 said:


> actually no.....



Colours of the regiment I hope to join upon commissioning (fingers crossed) after I graduate from uni. 

The Rifles - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## fatman17

Frogman said:


> Colours of the regiment I hope to join upon commissioning (fingers crossed) after I graduate from uni.
> 
> The Rifles - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
looks very familiar to one of the Pak Army regiments - Baluch or Frontier Force.


----------



## fatman17

Frontier Force - Piffers.



Frogman said:


> Colours of the regiment I hope to join upon commissioning (fingers crossed) after I graduate from uni.
> 
> The Rifles - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
Good Luck Mate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

fatman17 said:


> looks very familiar to one of the Pak Army regiments - Baluch or Frontier Force.



Frontier Force Regiment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The cap bade which incorporates the bugle horn and St. Edwards Crown is a legacy of British colonialism in India, with several rifle regiments and expeditionary forces being formed or deployed baring similar cap badges. They then came under the banner
of the Pakistani Army after partition.

13th Frontier Force Rifles - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



fatman17 said:


> View attachment 40697
> 
> Frontier Force - Piffers.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck Mate!



Thanks, dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malghani

Awesome


----------



## S.Y.A

Ozair Akhtar said:


> Is PN happy with the 4 F-22Ps and 2 FACs from China??? or they want to have a bigger fleet of ex-USN OHPs about 12-14 of them along with 12 _*ex-USN Corvettes*_???


USN does not have any corvettes. and there were rumors of 3 more OHPs. also keep in mind that the PN does not have a budget large enough to maintain a fleet of more than 9-11 frigates.


----------



## fatman17

PN should focus on Subs and MPA's assets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007




----------



## fatman17

PNS Ghazi inducted June 1964

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HRK

If not posted earlier video of Pakistan Navy test fire new missiles dated 26 Feb 2014

@00:43 missile is Hiting the surface target ...






https : // www. youtube. com/ watch?v = r0opDLyFs7Y

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan to head anti-terror naval force*
By The Newspaper's Staff Reporter




— File photo
ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Navy has taken over the command of the multinational naval counter-terrorism coalition force from the UK Royal Navy.
The change of command of Combined Task Force-150 took place on Thursday at the United States Naval Forces Central Command Headquarters in Bahrain and Commodore Sajid Mahmood took over command of CTF-150 from Commodore Jeremy Blunden of the Royal Navy.
The ceremony was attended by senior officers from foreign navies that are part of the coalition.
Pakistan has previously commanded the CTF-150 six times. It is responsible for promoting maritime security by countering terrorist acts and related illegal activities which terrorists use to fund or conceal their movements.
The participating countries are: Australia, Canada, Denmark, France, Germany, Italy, Republic of Korea, Netherlands, New Zealand, Pakistan, Portugal, Singapore, Spain, Turkey, the UK and the US. The command is rotated among the nations for four to six months’ terms.
The force’s area of operation spans over two million square miles, covering the Red Sea, Gulf of Aden, Indian Ocean and Gulf of Oman.
_Published in Dawn, August 15th, 2014_


----------



## Echo_419

fatman17 said:


> PN should focus on Subs and MPA's assets.



Subs should be the main priority of PN,even a small number of Subs can cause havoc for any navy


----------



## fatman17

New COMKAR

By The Newspaper's Staff Reporter

KARACHI: Rear Admiral Syed Arifullah Hussaini has taken over as Commander Karachi (COMKAR) from Vice Admiral Khwaja Ghazanfar Hussain at a change of command ceremony held at PNS Bahadur on Thursday. 

Rear Adm Hussaini was commissioned in the navy in June 1981. He is a surface warfare specialist and has also taken various courses abroad, including the United States and China. He has held various commands in the field and key appointments at the naval headquarters. 

At the ceremony the newly appointed officer was presented a guard of honour. 

Published in Dawn, August 15th, 2014


----------



## fatman17

"Turkey earlier spent efforts to secure deals with Bahrain and Pakistan to outfit their G-class frigates (Perry) with the GENESIS system but no deal has been formalized. Another potential deal with Egypt failed due to political disputes between Ankara and Cairo."


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

fatman17 said:


> "Turkey earlier spent efforts to secure deals with Bahrain and Pakistan to outfit their G-class frigates (Perry) with the GENESIS system but no deal has been formalized. Another potential deal with Egypt failed due to political disputes between Ankara and Cairo."



The only updation PN plans at present for the single OHP is installation of Harpoon's.


----------



## fatman17

*Under the Sea: The Four Daphné Girls*
The men in Pakistani submarines found strange solace in art.
By Saquib Saeed / Creative: Amna Iqbal
Published: August 17, 2014





The men in Pakistani submarines found strange solace in art. DESIGN: AMNA IQBAL
*Each of the Pakistan Navy’s four Daphné class submarines, Hangor, Mangro, Shushuk and Ghazi, arrived from France in the late ’60s and early ’70s carrying portraits in oil on canvas. While Shushuk had a Polynesian girl, Hangor carried a gypsy girl by a Hungarian artist named Charles Roka. Mangro, on the other hand, was far apart as she carried a replica from a German grand master’s work while Ghazi carried the work of some anonymous artist.*




These portraits were gifted by the subamrines’ French constructor, the Direction des Construction Naval (DCN) and adorned the vessels’ tiny wardrooms. Except Mangro, all others belonged to an art form called the retro-Kitsch — a term used derisively to condemn exaggerated forms of art or that executed in poor taste. For more than 35 years, these portraits remained an integral part of these submarines and provided strange solace to the men who traversed deep waters in their metal confines. After their decommissioning in the mid-2000s, these portraits were removed to the submarine squadron’s wardroom ashore, where they still remain on display.
*The men at sea*
The submariners sailing in these Daphnés were the _enfant terrible_, operating far away under the oceans. Since the Daphnés carried only enough water for drinking, the submariners remained unshaven, unkempt, and unbathed for long periods of time. But the body odour did not seem to bother them much as the human sense of smell quickly adapts to persistent smells and only detects newer stimuli. They lived surrounded by pipes, cables, noisy equipment, greasy weapons, loud pumps, compressors and an air conditioner that struggled to cope with warmer waters keeping everyone sweating in 90% humidity. Below the decks were hundreds of tonnes of battery cells that smelt of bittersweet hydrogen. There were two hungry V8 diesels that recharged the batteries once or twice a day. While doing so they sucked out the air from within the submarine and made everyone’s ears pop. But the submariners felt happy as it was the only time they could puff on their duty-free cigarettes.




They breathed an artificially generated atmosphere that was high on hydrogen and carbon dioxide, and low on oxygen. The air was thick from diesel and hydraulic fluid fumes and sour-tasting vented compressed air. It got worse when their vaporised sweat mixed with it. They sailed several hundred feet below with no means to escape in case of an emergency. A few days into their interminable sea trips, these submariners needed something to remind them that they were human. That is when the DCN’s gift became so important.
*The girls from faraway lands*
The Pakistan Navy fortuitously purchased Ghazi, the almost new, ex-Cachalot of the Portuguese Navy, in 1975. She came with her own retro-Kitsch — probably given away to the Portuguese Navy in the ’60s by the DCN. Its artist remains anonymous, but the poster prints of this work have never lost their popularity across Europe. Even now, a poster sits in an English café called The Cat’s Café; another one is in Tunisia, while one turned up just a few months ago at an art auction in Munich.
Lambert, the Englishman responsible for Shushuk’s portrait, worked for 40 years for Leyland Motors, a great name in the British automobile industry then. He famously had its female workers dress up and painted annually for the Leyland calendar. Lambert’s paintings were the sensual, and not too explicit, centrefolds of that era, adorning the typical working-class teenager’s room.




For Shushuk, Lambert took on a different subject. He painted a fictitious Tahitian girl that he named Tehura. This is where Paul Gauguin, the grand French master, had left off with his Polynesian girl series, in the late 1890s, before his death on the Island in 1903. Lambert, unashamedly borrowed from Gauguin’s _La Femme a la Fleur_ (_The Woman with a Flower_) and _La Jeuene Femme a L’ventail _(_The Young Girl with a Fan_). He peppered it up with a suggestive gaze, and added some sharp contours to the bodice that perilously clung on to her despite most submariners’ lasting wish for a wardrobe malfunction. It smeared Gauguin’s work, incensed the critics and did nothing to improve Lambert’s reputation as an artist. But Lambert perhaps did far more good to the generations of submariners who sailed onboard Shushuk. His Tehura still remains a very well-known work that sells in poster prints all over the world.




If Lambert was a showman, Charles Roka, the Hungarian artist of the same era was even worse, according to the critics of that time. He churned out Kitsch after Kitsch of the same gypsy girl — referred endearingly as Kvinna by his Norwegian admirers. One of his gypsy pieces, the steamiest amongst the four submarines, was onboard Hangor on the night of December 8/9, 1971, when she torpedoed two Indian Navy destroyers, INS Kukri and INS Kirpan. Kukri broke into two and sank within two minutes with the loss of 172 officers and men while Kirpan was severely damaged. In all, Roka painted this gypsy girl three dozen times before his death in 1999. In 2005, he was honoured posthumously by the prestigious Haugar Vestfold Kunst museum in Tonsberg, Norway, where his work, under the title Kitsch, was displayed for the first time by a gallery of such repute. It seems that Roka’s work has finally been recognised.




Bizarrely, Mangro’s wardroom was saved from the onslaught of Kitsch. It had a well-made replica of an authentic piece by a German master, Franz Xaver Winterhalter, who was best known for his exclusive portraits of mid-19th century royalty in various European courts. In 1864, he painted a portrait of an aristocratic woman from Czarist Russia named Dmitrievna Mergassov who according to some was also the inspiration behind Leo Tolstoy’s tragic heroine, Anna Karenina. Judging from the sadness in her eyes evident in the painting — the original of which remains on display at Musée d’Orsay in Paris — she certainly looks the part.
It seems that the DCN played it safe while refitting Mangro and experimented brazenly with the other three submarines. Its gift to Mangro in the form of Mergassov’s portrait gave our submariners something to hold in awe — they gazed at her quiet elegance and modest dignity. She had a melancholy gaze but perhaps too much of blue blood in her for an average submariner’s taste. Mergassov was clearly plain and Mangro perhaps was not the right submarine to take long trips on. But Winterhalter’s great skill with the brush could be gauged from the way he brilliantly captured her long dark braid with its intricate twists. The several layers of her flowing white taffeta gown and its blue ribbons also bore a dazzling testimony of his prowess.




*A journey through unchartered waters*
Why did the DCN choose Madame Mergasso and why did it experiment with retro-kitsch for all others? Why not a Renoir replica with its burst of colours, or a Claude Monet, or a Delacroix, or a Degas, or a Tolouse-Lautrec? By carrying these grand masters’ works, even if they were replicas, DCN would have given us a piece of France itself. Instead they gave us 1960’s trash.
But it was just as well for the Kitschy art. The submariners loved it. It was a time when they took pride in owning art and loved them simply for the lack of knowing anything better. But they could not be faulted for their desire to discover, to experiment, and to develop a taste for the new, the exotic and especially the forbidden.
Learning to become a submariner at a time when less than 10 nations in the world owned and operated submarines was a challenge, and our submariners took it in their stride; much the same way they took these Daphné girls in and made them a part of their proud submarining tradition.
Thick skinned that they are, never the ones to believe in what the righteous might have to say, they simply adored these Kitschy paintings just as they loved their submarining profession. There were a few exceptions of brief religious command tenures in the 90s when these girls found their makeshift homes in lockers ashore — only to be recalled with the change of command. For the most part, these girls faithfully served the submariners.




Looking back at those decades with these girls, the ’60s remind us of a progressive time in our nation’s history. That was a time when we were asserting ourselves in the world as a fast-developing, modern, progressive and a tolerant new nation. That’s when we stood taller than South Korea and Malaysia of that epoch. We did not have fixed ideas on morality and public piety either. We loved when something looked good and we did not seem to care about much else. That is indeed what art is supposed to do — inspire us and make us happy. Forty-five years later, we are still talking about these Daphné girls and that says much about their lasting effect on our submariners.
*Saquib Saeed is a proud submariner who, like his predecessors, wistfully stared at all the kitschy ladies at sea. *
_Published in The Express Tribune, Sunday Magazine, August 17th, 2014._

“Kakadu 2014″ will be participated in by 12 countries. The participating countries with navy ships/aircrafts are Japan, New Zealand, Philippines, Pakistan and Australia while Bangladesh, Cambodia, China, Thailand, Vanuatu, South Korea, and India will be sending personnel as observers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

fatman17 said:


> "Turkey earlier spent efforts to secure deals with Bahrain and Pakistan to outfit their G-class frigates (Perry) with the GENESIS system but no deal has been formalized. Another potential deal with Egypt failed due to political disputes between Ankara and Cairo."


That excerpt is from Turkey Hopes To Export GENESIS System for G-class Frigates | Defense News | defensenews.com

Fifty-five ships were built in the United States: 51 for the USN and four for the RAN. In addition, eight were built in Taiwan (Cheng Kung class), six in Spain (Santa Maria class), and two in Australia (Adelaide class) for these countries respectiver navies. Former U.S. Navy warships of this class have been sold or donated to the navies of Bahrain (1), Egypt (4), Poland (2), Pakistan (1, with possibility of up to 5 more), and Turkey (8 active + 1 parts hull). Transfer of up to 8 further ships authorized: Mexico (2), Thailand (2), Taiwan (4).
Oliver Hazard Perry-class frigate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Due to the cost of overhauling the vessels and the removal of all the weapons systems and most of the electronics and radar gear by the USN prior to transfer, this is still undecided by Mexico. The offer will expire in 3 years (1 January 2016). Likewise, the Thai deal is pending approval/acceptance of US offer by the Thai government. As for Taiwan, 2 to be delivered by 2015.

On 23 September 2008, in a letter from First Deputy Minster of Defense V.V. Ivashenko addressed to U.S. Ambassador William Taylor (MoD Letter #220/3918) the GoU formally requested the U.S. to consider providing an Oliver Hazard Perry class frigate FFG) to the Ukrainian Navy.
Cable: 09KYIV685_a
(obviously this never materialized)

On FFG-7/Perry class upgrades, it was previously noted:


> *Upgrading the Classic FFG for Modern Combat*
> *
> Mar. 27, 2014 - 03:45AM |
> By CHRISTOPHER P. CAVAS | *
> ...
> Havelsan has a _tentative agreement_ to upgrade Bahrain’s single FFG, said Serdar Müldür, the company’s vice president for command, control and combat systems, and is awaiting funding.
> Havelsan, Müldür said, also has surveyed the Pakistani Alamgir, the country’s lone FFG, and the company has _a contingency agreement with Pakistan to upgrade the ships should more frigates be transferred_.
> The company also has held talks with FFG operators Poland and Thailand, Müldür said March 27 at the Doha International Maritime Defence Exhibition (DIMDEX) in Qatar.
> ...


Upgrading the Classic FFG for Modern Combat | Defense News | defensenews.com
Note: Thailand is a prospective OHP user (have been offererd OHPs), not a current operator

and



> *Turkey, Pakistan Seek Better Ties*
> *But Money Short For Defense Deals*
> *
> Nov. 24, 2012 - 01:16PM |
> By USMAN ANSARI
> *
> Analyst Usman Shabbir of the Pakistan Military Consortium think tank said Turkey is a valued supplier that “offers [Pakistan] a route to Western technology” such as previously purchased NATO standard communication equipment.
> Turkey’s efforts were showcased at Pakistan’s biannual defense fair, the Nov. 7-11 International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS).
> Turkish defense software and systems integration firm Havelsan secured orders for its shipboard Genesis C4I combat management system


Turkey, Pakistan Seek Better Ties | Defense News | defensenews.com


----------



## fatman17

Navy inducts second batch of Alouette Helicopters into its air arm 
Friday, 22 August 2014 19:23 Posted by Shoaib-ur-Rehman Siddiqui





KARACHI: Pakistan Navy, in order to further enhance effectiveness of Naval Aviation, has inducted a second batch of Alouette Helicopters into its Fleet Air Arm in a ceremony held at Naval Aviation Base here on Friday.
Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Mohammad Asif Sandila was the chief guest on the occasion, an ISPR press release said here.

Keeping in view that rotary wing assets have and continue to be a vital part of Search & Rescue as well as training operations throughout the world, the Alouette Helicopters have additional designed ability for Command liaison and other utility features.

Addressing on the occasion, the Chief of the Naval Staff said that Pakistan Naval Aviation has come a long way and matured into a well established highly professional component of the Fleet.

He reiterated that today geo-political as well as the maritime environment in our region is complex and fluid, which requires Pakistan Navy to shoulder more challenging tasks for Maritime Security in the region, besides maintaining combat readiness against the traditional threats.

"Pakistan Navy has always remained alive to the importance of aviation and despite limited resources, modernisation, upgradation and replacement of aviation platforms have always been accorded high priority", he said.

He further said that induction of these versatile platforms has added value to the Fleet's overall capabilities and it will further strengthen the Naval Air Arm.

The ceremony was attended by veteran Naval Aviators, Senior Naval Officers, CPOs/ Sailors, civilians and military dignitaries.

*APP (Associated Press of Pakistan), 2014*


----------



## syedali73

Production of the Alouettes is ended in France, so obviously not new platforms. Have they been acquired from Army?


----------



## fatman17

syedali73 said:


> Production of the Alouettes is ended in France, so obviously not new platforms. Have they been acquired from Army?


 
used examples and upgraded either in Holland or UK. still good platforms for SAR. spares are no issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

syedali73 said:


> Production of the Alouettes is ended in France, so obviously not new platforms. Have they been acquired from Army?


The last Alouette III from Aérospatiale was delivered in 1985. Over 500 units were manufactured under licence in Romania (IAR 316), India (HAL Chetak) and Switzerland (by F+W Emmen). Fokker and Lichtwerk of the Netherlands assembled units.

Production numbers are as follows:

France: 1,453
India: 300+
Romania: 200+
Switzerland: 60
Plenty of operators remaining
Aérospatiale Alouette III - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Crew of the Rajshahi at PN-Docks after evading the indian blockage - 1971

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alimobin memon

About 6 submarines is the deal signed ? If I am not wrong the Type 054's are coming too >?


----------



## fatman17

alimobin memon said:


> About 6 submarines is the deal signed ? If I am not wrong the Type 054's are coming too >?


 
not yet.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FunkyGen

fatman17 said:


> *Ocean Master*
> 
> Ocean Master is a low-volume, lightweight system used to monitor surface ships, detect submarine periscopes, track their movements and accurately classify all the detected vessels. The system is also used to maintain surveillance over territorial waters, including offshore oil and gas facilities, for search and rescue and EEZ control operations.
> 
> The Ocean Master radar has been designed to operate in dense electromagnetic environments, under all weather conditions and high sea states.
> 
> The radar relies entirely on digital technologies, and all signal and data processing functions are fully programmable. The main modes of operation, options included, are as follows:
> 
> Long-range target detection and tracking
> Detection and tracking of small targets
> Short-range target detection and tracking
> Moving-target indication (MTI)
> Target classification
> High-resolution imagery (ISAR, SAR)
> Detection and tracking of airborne targets
> Beacon mode
> Weather avoidance
> Navigation.
> 
> Ocean Master can track up to 200 targets simultaneously. Very high-resolution SAR and ISAR imaging modes are available for target recognition and classification. Ocean Master offers a wide range of automatic functions designed to enhance usability and reduce operator workload.
> 
> With its modular architecture, compact and lightweight design, low power consumption, the radar is easy to install on any kind of aircraft. Different sizes of antennas are available to fit any kind of radomes.
> 
> Its advanced, integrated built-in test function makes useless intermediate level maintenance test benches, significantly reducing the cost of ownership.
> 
> The Ocean Master radar, in its different versions, has been ordered by France and the armed forces of numerous other countries.


Of which origin?


----------



## fatman17

*New Air Base Continues Pakistan Navy's Move From Karachi*
*
Sep. 4, 2014 - 07:33PM | By USMAN ANSARI | *





*Pakistan's establishment of new airbases such as PNS Siddique in the southwest is part of a move away from bases in crowded Karachi, where an attack on the Mehran Naval Air Base destroyed this new P-3C Orion patrol aircraft in 2011. (Rizwan Tabassum/AFP)*

*ISLAMABAD* — The Pakistani Navy this week commissioned a new air base intended to move its air assets away from the vulnerable and congested city of Karachi, and to help protect the coast and Pakistan’s maritime territory.

The new PNS Siddique Naval Air Base is in Turbat in the southwest province of Balochistan, near the strategic new deepwater port of Gwadar and to the Iranian border. Chief of Naval Staff Adm. Muhammad Asif Sandila was the chief guest at a ceremony Wednesday that marked the base’s official opening.

According to the Associated Press of Pakistan (APP), “The Aviation Base will strengthen seaward security along the Makran coast and beyond and will also lead to commercial flying activities, which would act as a catalyst for economic development of the Makran division in general and Kech District in particular.”
The Navy would not comment on what type of aircraft would be based there.

However, the consensus among analysts is that they are likely to be rotary and fixed-wing patrol types, and at present, at least, this may be all the base is able to support.

Analyst Kaiser Tufail, a former air commodore with the Pakistani Air Force, said PNS Siddique is currently unsuitable to base strike aircraft as it is “too far to pay a visit to our neighbors [India].” He noted, however, that Pasni, an air base shared by the Air Force and Navy, is “just 70 kilometers from Turbat.”

There have been security concerns about the Navy’s aircraft since the May 2011 attack on PNS Mehran Naval Air Base in Karachi that destroyed a number of aircraft, including two new P-3C Orion patrol planes.

The Navy’s Orions are now based in Pasni, but any remaining naval aircraft in Mehran “must get out,” said analyst Brian Cloughley, a former Australian defense attaché to Islamabad.

Enveloped by urban sprawl, Mehran is difficult to defend. Until it was hidden by stacked shipping containers, the apron at Mehran was visible from a flyover on the road just outside the base.

Though the new base is far safer than Mehran, it is nevertheless “somewhere else to have to guard,” Cloughley said.

However, PNS Siddique will also be another instrument of the Navy’s successful civilian outreach program, like its presence in the port of Ormara. *In April the Navy shifted the bulk of its operational fleet, including it submarines, from the congested and polluted port of Karachi to Jinnah Naval Base in Ormara*. The development of Jinnah Naval Base has led to considerable benefits for the local population.

Likewise, “facilities such as state-of-the-art hospital, education institution, etc., at PNS Siddique will enable the local populace access to quality services at their doorstep and set off a new era of prosperity in the region,” according to the APP report. ■

*Email: uansari@defensenews.com.*

*funny i was at PNS Ormara yesterday, and i didnt see any submarines berthed there. there were only 2 FAC's and a dredger to be seen berthed. the submarine rebuild complex is a ways to go before subs can be berthed there.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.Y.A

fatman17 said:


> funny i was at PNS Ormara yesterday, *and i didnt see any submarines berthed there. there were only 2 FAC's and a dredger* to be seen berthed. the submarine rebuild complex is a ways to go before subs can be berthed there.



the bulk of the fleet is still at karachi, i heard that only subs will be moved to ormara.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@S.Y.A. We shouldn't discuss deployments ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.Y.A

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @S.Y.A. We shouldn't discuss deployments ?


it is public knowledge, anyone who goes to container terminals has a full view of the navy dockyard. also you can always consult google maps for more info


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Navy Foils Terrorist Attack on Naval Base

Sep. 9, 2014 - 05:40PM | By USMAN ANSARI


AA Fishing boats are moored Sept. 9 near a naval dockyard in Pakistan's port city of Karachi. The Pakistan Navy confirmed it fended off a terrorist attack from the sea on Sept. 6 but said no group has yet claimed responsibility. (ASIF HASSAN / AFP)Filed Under



ISLAMABAD — The Pakistan Navy last night revealed it had foiled a waterborne terrorist attack on a naval facility in Karachi on Sept. 6, killing two of the attackers and apprehending four more. However, a Navy petty officer was killed in the attack, and an officer and six sailors lightly wounded.

The attack on the Pakistan Navy Dockyard is the first time that a naval facility in Pakistan has been attacked by terrorists from the sea.

Though armed with grenades and assault rifles, they could have done considerable damage to any naval assets with the rocket-propelled grenades they were carrying if they had had the opportunity.

According to a Navy spokesman, the interrogation of the apprehended terrorists resulted in the apprehension of a number of accomplices elsewhere, which may explain the delay in reporting the attack.

The Navy would not comment on the identity of the attackers when contacted by Defense News, only saying that an investigation was still in progress.

There has not yet been a claim of responsibility.

Analyst Haris Khan of the Pakistan Military Consortium think tank said maritime and especially offshore facilities are difficult to protect, as can be seen with the tactics of environmental pressure groups like Greenpeace. Thus, “In essence, naval installation on sea shores are very hard to protect from attacks from the sea by non-state actors.”

Added to this, he said, the Navy has mainly concentrated on defending its facilities from conventional military attacks based on past experience.

“The Karachi naval dockyard was first targeted in December of 1971 by the Indian Navy when it towed Osa-class missile corvettes near the port and fired Styx anti-missiles at the assembled shipping and fuel storage facilities,” Khan said. "’Later, PN [the Navy] had installed a very elaborate plan to defend its only seaport using submarines, surface ships, aerial assets, and now have raised a special unit of the PN-Marines and PN-Special Service Group [SSG-N]. The PN also devised a comprehensive plan to move most of its submarines and surface vessels to Ormara, which is 250 kilometers west of Karachi and air assets to Turbat, which is approximately 300 kilometers west of Karachi.”

Khan said he wonders what route the terrorists took to the dockyard and where they began their attack from.

Analyst Brian Cloughley, a former Australian defense attache to Islamabad, said the Navy did well to fend off the attack that clearly had a good element of surprise.

“Certainly attacks are expected, given what has happened at various military bases over the past few years, but it’s simply not physically possible to guarantee 100 percent defense against penetration at such a vast complex as the dockyard,” he said. “The ready reaction force was on the spot very quickly indeed, and not only managed to thwart the attack but to capture some of the attackers, which I don’t think has happened before, and which will be most valuable in tracking down others.”

Cloughley said he thinks that fending off the attack, and its aftermath, will spur the military on against these terrorists.

“The death of the petty officer is much regretted and will make the services even more determined than ever to stamp out these criminals. But overall, the Navy is to be congratulated on the way it handled the affair,” he said.


----------



## S.Y.A

the attack would have been very difficult to thwart had the terrorists decided to collide a speed boat filled with explosives to one of the ships.


----------



## niaz

TTP has claimed responsibility.

BBC News - Pakistan navy repels militant attack at Karachi dockyard


----------



## Abingdonboy

fatman17 said:


> Pakistan Navy Foils Terrorist Attack on Naval Base
> 
> Sep. 9, 2014 - 05:40PM | By USMAN ANSARI
> 
> 
> AA Fishing boats are moored Sept. 9 near a naval dockyard in Pakistan's port city of Karachi. The Pakistan Navy confirmed it fended off a terrorist attack from the sea on Sept. 6 but said no group has yet claimed responsibility. (ASIF HASSAN / AFP)Filed Under
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD — The Pakistan Navy last night revealed it had foiled a waterborne terrorist attack on a naval facility in Karachi on Sept. 6, killing two of the attackers and apprehending four more. However, a Navy petty officer was killed in the attack, and an officer and six sailors lightly wounded.
> 
> The attack on the Pakistan Navy Dockyard is the first time that a naval facility in Pakistan has been attacked by terrorists from the sea.
> 
> Though armed with grenades and assault rifles, they could have done considerable damage to any naval assets with the rocket-propelled grenades they were carrying if they had had the opportunity.
> 
> According to a Navy spokesman, the interrogation of the apprehended terrorists resulted in the apprehension of a number of accomplices elsewhere, which may explain the delay in reporting the attack.
> 
> The Navy would not comment on the identity of the attackers when contacted by Defense News, only saying that an investigation was still in progress.
> 
> There has not yet been a claim of responsibility.
> 
> Analyst Haris Khan of the Pakistan Military Consortium think tank said maritime and especially offshore facilities are difficult to protect, as can be seen with the tactics of environmental pressure groups like Greenpeace. Thus, “In essence, naval installation on sea shores are very hard to protect from attacks from the sea by non-state actors.”
> 
> Added to this, he said, the Navy has mainly concentrated on defending its facilities from conventional military attacks based on past experience.
> 
> “The Karachi naval dockyard was first targeted in December of 1971 by the Indian Navy when it towed Osa-class missile corvettes near the port and fired Styx anti-missiles at the assembled shipping and fuel storage facilities,” Khan said. "’Later, PN [the Navy] had installed a very elaborate plan to defend its only seaport using submarines, surface ships, aerial assets, and now have raised a special unit of the PN-Marines and PN-Special Service Group [SSG-N]. The PN also devised a comprehensive plan to move most of its submarines and surface vessels to Ormara, which is 250 kilometers west of Karachi and air assets to Turbat, which is approximately 300 kilometers west of Karachi.”
> 
> Khan said he wonders what route the terrorists took to the dockyard and where they began their attack from.
> 
> Analyst Brian Cloughley, a former Australian defense attache to Islamabad, said the Navy did well to fend off the attack that clearly had a good element of surprise.
> 
> “Certainly attacks are expected, given what has happened at various military bases over the past few years, but it’s simply not physically possible to guarantee 100 percent defense against penetration at such a vast complex as the dockyard,” he said. “The ready reaction force was on the spot very quickly indeed, and not only managed to thwart the attack but to capture some of the attackers, which I don’t think has happened before, and which will be most valuable in tracking down others.”
> 
> Cloughley said he thinks that fending off the attack, and its aftermath, will spur the military on against these terrorists.
> 
> “The death of the petty officer is much regretted and will make the services even more determined than ever to stamp out these criminals. But overall, the Navy is to be congratulated on the way it handled the affair,” he said.


Wow- attacked from the sea!


----------



## fatman17

*Nuclear Capabilities*

According to a report in the Washington Post on September 21, Pakistan is progressing toward achieving sea-based nuclear missile capabilities and is also expanding its interest in tactical nuclear warheads. According to analysts, this could give Pakistan a “second strike” capability in the event of the destruction of its land-based weapons.[4]


----------



## fatman17

*So you wanna steal a frigate?*


And so people have imagined stealing ships, and people have successfully stolen ships. With this in mind, how outlandish was the Al Qaeda plot to seize a Pakistani frigate and use it to attack U.S. warships? How hard is it to steal, and operate, a modern warship? After discussing the question with several naval professionals, the short answers seem to be: It depends, and it depends, but under any circumstances hijacking a warship would prove almost absurdly difficult.

How many people would you need? The answer depends on the condition of the ship, the sophistication of its systems, and the expertise of the personnel. Many functions are fairly basic, if the hijackers understand how to perform them. Engines that are in good condition can run with minimal maintenance for a time, and a handful of experienced sailors can steer a ship. A sufficiently prepared hijacking attempt might well manage to get a ship underway, depending on the level of base security. Slipping out of port (a complex task which depends on interaction with shore controllers, tugs, and other ships) would be more difficult.

What could and couldn’t you do with the ship? Again, the answer depends on how much access the hijackers have to ship systems, and on how familiar they are with the equipment. Sophisticated, well-trained hijackers could conceivably fire a weapon, but a successful attack requires not only firing the weapon but also identifying a target and vectoring the weapon to the target. Indeed, any hijackers able to get the ship moving might find that their best bet was simply to use the ship itself as a weapon, and ram an intended target. 

Unfortunately for the hijackers, experience suggests that even a frigate sized warship can cause only moderate damage to a larger vessel.

How much expertise would the thieves require? A successful hijacking would absolutely require a deep familiarity with the ship’s systems, as well as a good working knowledge of the particular ship’s condition.

Even ships of the same class can develop quirks over time, and heavy use can affect different vessels in different ways, meaning that the crews need direct knowledge of the ship’s operations.

The theft of an entire warship would also be remarkably difficult to hide. Unless the entire crew were involved, the people left onshore would sound the alarm. The ship likely would not have access to its full suite of defensive systems, making it a sitting duck for sinking or recapture. Moreover, while the victimized navy might want its ship back intact, other navies are unlikely to have a sense of humor about a pirate-operated warship, and would probably attempt to sink or disable the ship at the earliest opportunity.

Modern navies, struggling with personnel costs, have tried their mightiest to reduce crew size over the last several decades. In practical terms, this means that there simply isn’t a lot of wasted space in a ship crew.

Hijackers could ignore or jerry-rig some of the critical functions of the ship, but probably not for long, and not very effectively.

The only serious threat would involve either a full-scale mutiny on the part of the crew, or, more seriously, a conspiracy among the senior officers. Given the evidence of Al Qaeda penetration into Pakistan’s Navy, the latter seems quite unlikely, but hardly impossible.


----------



## S.Y.A

* Pakistan, Chinese navies commence bilateral naval exercise at Arabian Sea *

*KARACHI* – Pakistan Navy and Chinese 17th Navy Convoy fleet began a bilateral naval exercise on Saturday with an aim to enhance interoperability and operational understanding.


Chinese 17th Navy Convoy Fleet, headed by Rear Admiral Deputy Chief of Staff East Sea Fleet Huang Xinjian arrived at Karachi today to participate in the exercise, which includes an elaborate harbour and sea phase.


The exercise; being first of the series is a landmark reflection of the historic ties between the two navies as well as a true manifestation of convergence of strategic interests of the two countries which will go a long way in promoting maritime security and stability in the region.


Pakistan Navy and PLA (N) have been interacting since long in order to improve upon the level of coordination, interoperability and training. The current bilateral naval exercise is unique in a way that it would cover the entire spectrum of multifaceted maritime operations involving Surface, Air and Special Forces elements.


The maiden exercise will lay sound foundation for subsequent exercises between both the navies in future.

Pakistan, Chinese navies commence bilateral naval exercise at Arabian Sea

*پاک بحریہ کا بحیرہ عرب میں تارپیڈو اور اینٹی شپ گائیڈڈ میزائل کا کامیاب تجربہ*

*کراچی: پاک بحریہ نے جنگی مشقوں کے دوران تارپیڈو اور اینٹی شپ گائیڈڈ میزائل کے کامیاب تجربات کئے ہیں۔*

ترجمان پاک بحریہ کے مطابق جنگی بیڑے نے شمالی بحیرہ عرب میں جاری فائر پاور مشقوں کے دوران آگسٹا نائنٹی بی کلاس آبدوز سے تارپیڈو میزائل جب کہ فاسٹ اٹیک میزائل ایئر کرافٹ سے اینٹی شپ گائیڈڈ فائر کیا، دونوں میزائلوں نے اپنے اہداف کو کامیابی کے ساتھ نشانہ بنایا۔ ترجمان پاک بحریہ کا کہناتھا کہ مشقوں کا بنیادی مقصد ہتھیاروں کے جدید نظام ، ہدف کے درست تعین اور خطرے کو جانچنا تھا۔

ایڈمرل آصف سندھیلہ نے مشقوں کا جائرہ لیا اور کامیاب تجربات پر پاک بحریہ کو مبارک باد پیش کی۔ اس کے علاوہ چین کے 2 بحری جہاز بھی پاک بحریہ کے ساتھ مشترکہ مشقوں کے لئے کراچی پہنچ گئے ہیں جو بحریہ کے ساتھ مشقوں میں بھرپور حصہ لیں گے۔

واضح رہے کہ گزشتہ روز بھی پاک فوج نے 60 کلو میٹر تک ایٹمی وار ہیڈ لے جانے والے حتف 9 نصر کا کامیاب تجربہ کیا تھا۔

پاک بحریہ کا بحیرہ عرب میں تارپیڈو اور اینٹی شپ گائیڈڈ میزائل کا کامیاب تجربہ – ایکسپریسس اردو

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maaaz Khan

just saw navy protocol yesterday on kpt port, it was just "WOW' , they were travelling with around 100kmph (Y)


----------



## fatman17

*Militancy*

Al Qaeda in the Indian Subcontinent (AQIS) spokesman Usama Mahmood, released a nine-page “press release” on his official Twitter feed on September 29 explaining the group’s September attack that aimed to target the U.S. and Indian navies. The statement claims that the Pakistani government has suppressed news regarding the extent to which the plot was successful. It also claims that the attack took place at sea on September 3 and not in the Karachi naval dockyard on September 6, as Pakistani military sources claim, and that all the militants involved were current or former naval officers.[1] 
so the world is going to believe them.......how can former naval officers be on the FFG at sea?


----------



## fatman17

*Naval dockyard attack: How significant is the infiltration threat?*
By Reuters






— File photo.
KARACHI: Months after Owais Jakhrani was sacked from the Pakistan navy for radical religious views, he led an audacious mission to take over a warship and turn its guns on a US naval vessel in the open seas.
The early September dawn raid at a naval base in the southern city of Karachi was thwarted, but not before Jakhrani, two officers and an unidentified fourth assailant snuck past a patrol boat in a dinghy and engaged in an intense firefight on or around the warship, PNS Zulfiqar.
Four people were killed in the attempt to hijack the Zulfiqar, including Jakhrani and two accomplices, who were serving sub-lieutenants, according to police reports seen by Reuters.
Officials are divided about how much support the young man in his mid-20s had from inside the navy. They also stress that Jakhrani and his accomplices were a long way from achieving their aim when they were killed.
But the attack, claimed by Al Qaeda's newly created South Asian wing, has highlighted the threat of militant infiltration into the military.
The issue is a sensitive one for the armed forces, which have received billions of dollars of U.S. aid since 2001 when they joined Washington's global campaign against al Qaeda.
According to an initial statement from Al Qaeda, the plan was to use the Zulfiqar to attack a U.S. navy vessel, meaning potential loss of American lives and a blow to relations between the two nations.
A further statement issued by the group identified the target as USS Supply, a US naval ship used to refuel warships at sea. The Indian navy was also a target, the statement said.
It urged followers to “make jihad on the seas one of their priorities,” according to the SITE intelligence group, which monitors extremist communications.
A naval spokesperson said an inquiry was still ongoing when Reuters contacted the military with detailed questions about the incident. The military typically does not publish its inquiries.
“The Reuters story is not based on facts,” he said. “All the facts will be ascertained once the inquiry is finalised.” Most Pakistani military officials deny infiltration is a significant problem.
Yet Defence Minister Khawaja Asif told parliament the attackers could only have breached security with inside help.
One navy official, speaking on condition of anonymity because he was not authorised to talk to the press, said at least eight navy personnel had been arrested based on the attackers' phone records, including four aboard the Zulfiqar.
Three serving mid-level lieutenant commanders from Karachi were also arrested in the western city of Quetta, allegedly trying to flee to Afghanistan two days after the botched raid, officials said.
Further arrests were made in Karachi, Peshawar, and northwestern Pakistan, they added.
*The "mastermind"*
The plot's mastermind was sub-lieutenant Jakhrani, either 25 or 26 years old, whose father is a senior police officer in Karachi, officials said.
He was fired several months ago during his probationary training period, according to a senior naval officer.
“He used to ask questions about why there is no break for prayers given during the course of training sessions,” the officer said. “He used to question seniors.”
Earlier this year, Jakhrani traveled to Afghanistan to meet militant leaders and receive combat training, according to two officials. They said that he had told his bosses before departing that he needed to take leave to study for exams.
But Jakhrani failed his exams and alarmed colleagues with his militant views.
“We found literature and material on his person that no one can be allowed to have. His colleagues reported his views and he was then closely watched and monitored and finally dismissed,” one official said.
Once he left the navy, information on his movements and plans was patchy.
Intelligence officials tipped off the navy days before the attack that a raid was imminent, according to two officials. But Jakhrani, who had an insider's knowledge of the Karachi base, did not appear to be closely monitored.
Imtiaz Gul, head of the Islamabad-based think tank the Centre for Research and Security Studies, said senior generals were aware of a long-standing weakness in surveillance of military officials dismissed for extremism.
“They don't have a tracking system for officers who are dismissed or asked to leave the service (for radical views),” said Gul. “That makes it very difficult to track if they have joined extremist groups.” Chris Rawley, vice president of the Washington D.C.-based think tank the Center for International Maritime Security, said the attack never looked likely to succeed.
But underlining one of the United States' biggest fears, he added: “The fact that maybe there are some collaborators in the navy is worrying because maybe there are collaborators among others that have purview over nuclear weapons.”
Similar fears about militant infiltration and the sympathies of junior officers were raised after sophisticated attacks penetrated a Karachi naval base in 2011 and the army's headquarters in Rawalpindi in 2009.
*The attack*
The Karachi attack came two days after al Qaeda chief Ayman al-Zawahri announced the formation of a new wing, al Qaeda in the Indian Subcontinent. The region, stretching across India to Bangladesh, is home to more than 400 million Muslims.
“The targets were the American and the Indian navies!” the group said in a statement carried by SITE intelligence group.
The statement threatened US naval allies that seek to secure maritime routes and prevent the movement of militants.
It claimed that jihadi fighters had launched an attack aboard the Zulfiqar and another ship, the PNS Aslat, and had killed many naval officers. A police report that Reuters saw recorded one sailor's death on the Zulfiqar, and did not mention the Aslat.
Militants have launched attacks on top Pakistani security installations before, but this plot sought to strike at the heart of the alliance between Pakistan and the United States.
At least four attackers wearing navy uniforms snuck past the patrol boat, arriving at the Zulfiqar as the dawn shift change was due, a navy official said.
A sailor on board challenged them, leading to a shootout that ended when the ship's gunner fired anti-ship guns at the attackers, according to the navy official and the police report.
“The special services group commandos arrived from their nearby base and eliminated at least one attacker who had taken position below the deck,” said a naval officer who worked on the base.
“Meanwhile, reinforcements of naval commandos came from the nearby (unit) Iqbal. The commandos came in with their gadgetry of jammers and a lab which absorbed all the data being transmitted from the ship at that moment.” In total, three attackers and one sailor were killed, police reports and autopsies showed.
A policeman said he raced to the dockyard when he heard a blast, but the military told him it was part of celebrations for Pakistan Defence Day, which fell on the day of the attack.
The navy official said it was not clear what caused the blast, but it could have been either a grenade or suicide vest.
Witnesses' statements differ in some aspects to an account given by another security official, who said Jakhrani and five attackers were killed by a gunner on the ship who fired on their dinghy before they boarded.
One Pakistani security official said the threat posed by the plot to a US ship in the region should not be exaggerated.
“It was not a success and trying to make it look like it was is unfair propaganda. Hijacking a navy ship isn't a joke,” the official said. “We can all be alarmists if we want but this is not some Hollywood film.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

’Story of the Pakistan Navy’ formally launched 
Tuesday, 30 September 2014 13:14 Posted by Parvez Jabri





ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Navy formally launched the second volume of Book "Story of the Pakistan Navy" aimed at providing an insight of growth and progression of Pakistan Navy to the future generations here.
Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Asif Sandila graced the launching ceremony yesterday as chief guest.
This latest volume of Book covers the decade long period from 1972-1983, narrating the revitalizing phase of Pakistan Navy and focuses on the significant events and developments made during the period which shaped the subsequent growth of Pakistan Navy.
Speaking on the occasion, Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Asif Sandila lauded the conscious contributions made by veteran Pakistan Navy Officers who played a significant role in compilation of this Book which will serve to provide an insight of growth & progression of Pakistan Navy to the future generations.
The ceremony was attended by a large number of serving and veteran officers and dignitaries.
* APP (Associated Press of Pakistan), 2014*

is this available to the public...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

*Military*

On October 2, President Mamnoon Hussain promoted Vice Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah to the rank of Admiral and appointed him as the Chief of Naval Staff for the Pakistan Navy, on the advice of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif. Admiral Zakaullah is expected to assume command on October 7 at Navy Headquarters in Islamabad. He has previously commanded the Pakistan Naval Academy and the 25th Destroyer Squadron.[8]



cb4 said:


> View attachment 104585


 
what na mahloom muqam - its arabian sea.






check item no.4: is PN looking for LAW's Rockets for the PN Marines?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

fatman17 said:


> check item no.4: is PN looking for LAW's Rockets for the PN Marines?



It must be for Marines, i don't see requirement of a Light anti-Armour weapon on board a navy ship going out to sea. Also the numbers required, 50 makes it a unit level procurement and will almost certainly equip PN Marines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*PNS Moawin (Dutch Poolster Class)*
For replenishment at sea PNS MOAWIN (A 20) was acquired MOAWAIN (Ex HMS POOLSTER) was transferred in July 1994 from the Dutch Navy. The ship has underway replenishment capabilities. PNS MOAWIN was commissioned as HNLMS POOLSTER on 10 September 1964. Her first trip after commissioning was of USA and Caribbean Sea in 1965. In 1967 the ship underwent modernization in which RAS stations 5 & 6 were modified and in 1972 Derrick rig was replaced by the Tension rig at station 5 & 6.
During her services in the Dutch Navy she participated in NATO Exercises. From 1964 to 1994 she carried out about 700 replenishments at sea. The ship was handed over to Pakistan Navy and re-commissioned as PNS MOAWIN on 28 July 1994 at Den Helder, Netherlands. MOAWIN, at present is one of the dynamic units of Pakistan Fleet and pride of the 9th Auxiliary Squadron. The ship had the opportunity to visit East/ South Africa & South East Asia.

*Specifications*
*Propulsion Power* 2 steam turbines (~22000 hp) 
2 boilers 
1 shaft
*Speed* 21 knots
*Displacement* 16800 tons
*Cargo Capacity* 10300 tons
*Complement* 15 officers, 200 sailors
*Guns* Vulcan Phalanx CIWS
*Radars* Navigational Decca 2459 
Decca 1229C
*Sonar* CWE 10, Hull Mounted, active search
*Helicopter* Sea King


----------



## Hurter

fatman17 said:


> *Reports: Increase in Pakistan Defense and Nuclear Budgets Likely*
> *May. 19, 2014 - 05:22PM | By USMAN ANSARI | *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Media reports indicate a budget increase is coming for the Pakistani military. (Aamir Qureshi / AFP)*
> 
> *ISLAMABAD* — Media reports here have outlined that Pakistan is set to increase funding for the armed forces and the national nuclear body, the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC), under the forthcoming 2014-FY2015 budget.
> 
> The budget would be just over US $81 million for the PAEC, up from nearly $63 million the previous year (which was later increased to $66 million).
> 
> Mansoor Ahmed, from Quaid-e-Azam University’s Department of Defence and Strategic Studies, who specializes in Pakistan’s national deterrent and delivery programs, said although the figures earmarked for the national nuclear body are mainly for a civilian power generation project, there are national security implications.
> “This sum is primarily geared toward the construction of the two 1,000-megawatt generation-III safeguarded Chinese nuclear power reactors to be established at Karachi, K-1 and K-2, that were recently initiated by the prime minister,” he said.
> 
> However, he added, “Additional financial allocations are most likely earmarked for the unsafeguarded Khushab Nuclear Complex where the fourth plutonium production heavy water reactor is reportedly nearing completion.”
> 
> Ahmed said the Khushab Nuclear Complex has been vital in allowing Pakistan to modernize its national deterrent due to its central role in the production of plutonium.
> 
> “These and other classified projects are presumably aimed at the development of a new variety of lightweight, compact and more powerful and efficient weapon designs, suitable for a variety of ballistic and cruise missiles, that require additional fissile material [plutonium] production, and fuel fabrication in addition to maintaining and improving existing infrastructure.
> 
> “All this has been possible due to the steady enhancement of indigenous manufacturing capabilities developed by the PAEC during the past 35 years,” he added.
> 
> The budget increase for the armed forces is also significant.
> The new defense budget proper is said to be just over $7.6 billion. This is an increase from the nearly $6.4 billion the previous year, (revised later to $6.6 billion).
> 
> The budget is broken down to nearly $3.8 billion for the Army, about $1.6 billion for the Air Force and slightly more than $760 million for the Navy.
> 
> This puts the “operational” aspect of the budget at some $6.1 billion for the services and the remaining $1.5 billion earmarked for various defense and defense production bodies.
> 
> Former Australian defense attache to Islamabad, Brian Cloughley, says while the sources for the figures reported in the media “seem to be pretty good,” he cautions, “it’s still conjecture rather than hard fact.”
> 
> The possible increases “may well be because the Army and Air Force have asked for more in order to pay for the Waziristan operation” to root out the Pakistani Taliban, “which has got to take place, irrespective of what [Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif] thinks or says,” he said.
> 
> But this will not necessarily translate into acquisition of new equipment, he said.
> “I think they’ll maintain the balance between operating costs and capital equipment acquisitions,” he said.
> The Navy in particular could use a capital upgrade, he said.
> 
> “I don’t think it’s looking too good for the Navy” Cloughley said. Adding, “Pakistan has simply got to get some more submarines.”
> 
> The Navy operates two aging Agosta-70 submarines acquired in the 1970s and three more modern Agosta-90Bs equipped with air independent propulsion (AIP) under a deal signed in the 1990s, and which entered service in the last decade.
> 
> However, a deal for three German HDW Type-214 submarines fell through in 2008 due to a lack of finances, and negotiations have been underway for some time with China for six AIP-equipped diesel electric boats.
> Analysts said these are likely the S-20 development of the Chinese Type-041 Yuan class, with government officials expecting a deal to be signed by the end of the year.
> 
> Analyst Usman Shabbir of the Pakistan Military Consortium think tank said too much cannot be read into the small size of the Navy’s budget, as it has generally been small compared with the other services.
> 
> “Large buys are not part of specific force budgets, so Navy’s budget will not tell you if [it] has money for subs or not”, he said.
> 
> There is more optimism among analysts over the possible acquisition of Chinese submarines than obtaining further Perry-class frigates from the US. These are desperately required to replace the aging ex-British Type-21 frigates.
> 
> One of the six Type-21s, Badr (ex-Alacrity), has already been decommissioned and the remainder will pay off by the end of the decade. Officials had hoped to acquire up to six Perrys to replace these, but to date only one, Alamgir (ex-McInerney) has been acquired. Recent proposals for three more are effectively being blocked by the US Congress.
> 
> Though US Chief of Naval Operations Adm. Jonathan Greenert was in Pakistan last week, it is not known if transfer of equipment was discussed in addition to the reported talks about regional security. ■
> *Email: uansari@gannettgov.com.*



The Budget has to be atleast $20 Billion if these politicians stop taking loans from IMF and stop doing their ayashis.


----------



## nomi007




----------



## MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n

nomi007 said:


> View attachment 118265


are these drones in active service ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n

fatman17 said:


> PN should focus on Subs and MPA's assets.


Pak navy needs a.d.-destroyers more than anything else ...


----------



## nomi007

MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n said:


> are these drones in active service ?


no bro in past pakistan was interested but did purchase them


----------



## MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n

nomi007 said:


> no bro in past pakistan was interested but did purchase them


allright bro.


----------



## fatman17

*Base Security, Sub Fleet Improvement Among Challenges for Pakistan's New Navy Chief*
*
Oct. 8, 2014 - 07:49PM | By USMAN ANSARI | *





*Pakistan Navy frigate Shamsheer 252 docks at Port Sudan, in the Red Sea. Pakistan's new Navy chief said he wants to improve the service's operational capabilities. (ASHRAF SHAZLY/ / AFP)*

*ISLAMABAD* — Adm. Muhammad Zakaullah, the new head of Pakistan’s Navy who took office on Tuesday, is viewed as a highly experienced officer who will have to focus on base security and improving Pakistan’s submarine force.

Zakaullah, the serving deputy chief of the Naval Staff, followed Adm. Muhammad Asif Sandila, who retired after completing his three-year term, which began in October 2011.

On assuming office Zakaullah said, “In all areas of Pakistan’s Navy, development and merit will be first priorities,” adding that he would strive to improve the Navy’s operational capabilities.

According to the Navy’s media branch, Zakaullah joined the Navy in 1975 and was commissioned as an officer in 1978.

His operational commands include that of a destroyer and the command of the 25th Destroyer Squadron. He was also commandant, Pakistan Naval Academy, commander Pakistan Fleet, and took command of the Multinational Maritime Task Force “Combined Task Force 150,” combating illegal activity in the Arabian Sea and western Indian Ocean region to the Horn of Africa.

He attended Royal Naval Staff College in the UK and National Defence University Islamabad.

Analyst, author and former Australian defense attache to Islamabad, Brian Cloughley, says Zakaullah is a safe pair of hands on the tiller who is likely to focus on matters such as the long-delayed efforts to modernize and expand Pakistan’s submarine flotilla.

“So far as I can gather he will not make any waves politically, although he is bound to fight strongly for an increase to the submarine fleet,” he said.

“He is especially interested in development of young officers and seamen and can be expected to concentrate on that too. So, no great changes, but another officer who is well-suited to his important appointment and can be expected to do his best for the Navy.”

Nonresident senior fellow at the Atlantic Council’s South Asia Center, Claude Rakisits, says Zakaullah will have to improve security and further develop the sea-based arm of Pakistan’s nuclear triad.

“He will need to seriously tighten the security of the naval facilities in Karachi so as to prevent another terrorist attack on its facilities such as the ones that took place in May 2011 and more recently in September of this year. While the latter one was foiled, the previous one caused much damage, including the destruction of 2 P-3C Orion maritime surveillance planes,” he said.

“Tightening security will also mean implementing tighter security checks on the naval personnel because it is difficult to believe that the May 2011 attack could have been done without inside assistance,” he added.
Regarding the sea-based arm of the nuclear deterrent, Rakisits says, “If Pakistan were able to develop such a missile capability, deployed either on a warship or on one of its diesel-powered submarines, this would effectively give Islamabad a second-strike nuclear capability,” he said.

He says this “would completely change the nuclear equation between the only two nuclear-armed states of South Asia.”

Though he is uncertain if Pakistan has the ability to develop small enough warheads to fit in a sea-based weapon, he says Washington would be concerned at such a move.

“The real worry for Washington would be the safety of such sea-based nuclear weapons given that, as opposed to land-based weapons, the nuclear warhead would not be separated from the launcher. And given the numerous terrorists threats Pakistan is presently under, this is a very legitimate concern.”■

*Email: uansari@defensenews.com.*


----------



## fatman17

*Zakaullah takes charge of Pakistan Navy*
By APP





ISLAMABAD: Admiral Asif Sandila handing over the command scroll of the Pakistan Navy to Admiral Zakaullah.—Online
ISLAMABAD: Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah was sworn in as Chief of the Naval Staff at a change-of-command ceremony held at the PNS Zafar Naval Complex here on Tuesday.

According to a press release issued by Director General of Public Relations, Pakistan Navy, Admiral Zakaullah on the occasion pledged to ensure that Pakistan Navy continue to maintain the highest level of operational preparedness to defend sea frontiers and safeguard maritime interests of the country.

The naval chief said that contemporary security environment was complex, challenging and evolving as national security was predicated on economic security which in turn was intrinsically dependent on maritime security.

He stressed the need for attaining the highest standard of professional excellence and working with dedication and demonstrating courage in the face of all odds and challenges.

“My top priority will be to maintain operational readiness and to further enhance operational capabilities of the Pakistan Navy,” he said.

The PN chief said that there was tremendous potential, abundant will, inspiring energy level and great resolve in officers, men and women serving the Pakistan Navy.

He called upon the naval staff to be professionally competent and morally upright and ethically impregnable to fulfil national responsibilities.

He said regional environment and present security situation demanded extra vigilance and concerted efforts by all concerned.

He pledged to continue playing effective role at regional and international levels as per government’s policies and in accordance with the national interests. “I will seek to achieve synergy and seamless integration with other services in all important operational and other inter-services matters.”

In his farewell address, the outgoing chief Admiral Asif Sandila said that Pakistan Navy’s developmental strategy over the past three years was aimed at creating a balanced and effective force to manifest various concepts of employment strategy to keep itself abreast with latest technological advancements and fluctuating threat spectrum.

Earlier, on their arrival at the venue, the outgoing and newly-appointed naval chiefs were presented a guard of honour.

Later, Admiral Sandila formally handed over the command of the Pakistan Navy by presenting the traditional scroll to Admiral Zakaullah.

_Published in Dawn, October 9th, 2014_


----------



## fatman17

so the perry thread is closed...
this from DID website on PNS Alamgir

"Those changes leave just torpedoes and a 76mm naval gun for offense, and the 20mm Phalanx CIWS as the ships’ main defensive weapon. In Pakistan’s case, fixed RGM-84 Harpoon missile launchers have been added, to give the ships naval combat capabilities.

Further reports indicate that McInerney’s refurbishments are aimed at mechanical remediation and improving its anti-submarine capability only,* making the term “guided missile frigate” something of a misnomer for Pakistan’s new ships*. *Unless Pakistan undertakes additional approved work, its Alamgir Class will be anti-submarine frigates only, their weaponry outclassed by Pakistan’s new Chinese F-22P/ Zulfiquar Class multi-role frigates, and even its older British Type 21/ Tariq Class ships."*

IMHO useless....


----------



## Imran Khan

fatman17 said:


> so the perry thread is closed...
> this from DID website on PNS Alamgir
> 
> "Those changes leave just torpedoes and a 76mm naval gun for offense, and the 20mm Phalanx CIWS as the ships’ main defensive weapon. In Pakistan’s case, fixed RGM-84 Harpoon missile launchers have been added, to give the ships naval combat capabilities.
> 
> Further reports indicate that McInerney’s refurbishments are aimed at mechanical remediation and improving its anti-submarine capability only,* making the term “guided missile frigate” something of a misnomer for Pakistan’s new ships*. *Unless Pakistan undertakes additional approved work, its Alamgir Class will be anti-submarine frigates only, their weaponry outclassed by Pakistan’s new Chinese F-22P/ Zulfiquar Class multi-role frigates, and even its older British Type 21/ Tariq Class ships."*
> 
> IMHO useless....


may be they have plan to remove weaponry from type-21s and retired then and instal same weapons system on OHP ?


----------



## fatman17

Imran Khan said:


> may be they have plan to remove weaponry from type-21s and retired then and instal same weapons system on OHP ?


 
its a good idea...


----------



## Imran Khan

fatman17 said:


> its a good idea...


i visit them sir they were in good condition only ships were old but i have close look pf CWICS and missiles main gun everthing was perfect

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

thanks to musharaf who gave us f-22p ships
we could add 5-6 more ships f-22p class in last 5 years
but fail


----------



## Arsalan

Spending anything more on the ONLY OHP frigates wont b a good idea. They are not something that can be considered a major boost in our Naval Force so why spend anymore on it. These are decades old boats. Only if we can equip it with some extra fire power from Type-21 in-house, that wont involve lots of money spending that it is OK. Still, the only use is see for them is that PN commit this (originally i though we will get at least two or three) in the international anti-piracy efforts. This will keep our presence on that that platform, also the boat is equipped to fight off pirates (not war). Using our OHP there will keep our presence in the international forces to maintain peace in international sea and will leave the better equipped F-22 and any future induction for actual defense duties and to safe guard our own sea and shore line.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Arsalan said:


> Spending anything more on the ONLY OHP frigates wont b a good idea. They are not something that can be considered a major boost in our Naval Force so why spend anymore on it. These are decades old boats. Only if we can equip it with some extra fire power from Type-21 in-house, that wont involve lots of money spending that it is OK. Still, the only use is see for them is that PN commit this (originally i though we will get at least two or three) in the international anti-piracy efforts. This will keep our presence on that that platform, also the boat is equipped to fight off pirates (not war). Using our OHP there will keep our presence in the international forces to maintain peace in international sea and will leave the better equipped F-22 and any future induction for actual defense duties and to safe guard our own sea and shore line.


 
better off buying 4 more F-22P's with upgrades and improvements.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arsalan

fatman17 said:


> better off buying 4 more F-22P's with upgrades and improvements.


exactly. that will sort out our surface fleet issues to some extent. If PN can get improved F22p as you said, probably with better air defense suite that will be great. I don't see us getting dedicated Air defense Destroyers anytime soon so better equipped F-22p will do for now.

We can then focus on submarine fleet!


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> *Zakaullah takes charge of Pakistan Navy*
> By APP
> View attachment 120519
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Admiral Asif Sandila handing over the command scroll of the Pakistan Navy to Admiral Zakaullah.—Online
> ISLAMABAD: Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah was sworn in as Chief of the Naval Staff at a change-of-command ceremony held at the PNS Zafar Naval Complex here on Tuesday.
> 
> According to a press release issued by Director General of Public Relations, Pakistan Navy, Admiral Zakaullah on the occasion pledged to ensure that Pakistan Navy continue to maintain the highest level of operational preparedness to defend sea frontiers and safeguard maritime interests of the country.
> 
> The naval chief said that contemporary security environment was complex, challenging and evolving as national security was predicated on economic security which in turn was intrinsically dependent on maritime security.
> 
> He stressed the need for attaining the highest standard of professional excellence and working with dedication and demonstrating courage in the face of all odds and challenges.
> 
> “My top priority will be to maintain operational readiness and to further enhance operational capabilities of the Pakistan Navy,” he said.
> 
> The PN chief said that there was tremendous potential, abundant will, inspiring energy level and great resolve in officers, men and women serving the Pakistan Navy.
> 
> He called upon the naval staff to be professionally competent and morally upright and ethically impregnable to fulfil national responsibilities.
> 
> He said regional environment and present security situation demanded extra vigilance and concerted efforts by all concerned.
> 
> He pledged to continue playing effective role at regional and international levels as per government’s policies and in accordance with the national interests. “I will seek to achieve synergy and seamless integration with other services in all important operational and other inter-services matters.”
> 
> In his farewell address, the outgoing chief Admiral Asif Sandila said that Pakistan Navy’s developmental strategy over the past three years was aimed at creating a balanced and effective force to manifest various concepts of employment strategy to keep itself abreast with latest technological advancements and fluctuating threat spectrum.
> 
> Earlier, on their arrival at the venue, the outgoing and newly-appointed naval chiefs were presented a guard of honour.
> 
> Later, Admiral Sandila formally handed over the command of the Pakistan Navy by presenting the traditional scroll to Admiral Zakaullah.
> 
> _Published in Dawn, October 9th, 2014_


 
note the Rolex.!!!


----------



## SQ8

fatman17 said:


> note the Rolex.!!!


Wonder who gave him that? 





Or 

Him





Or maybe a certain firm got a procurement or development contract that it should not have?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

@Oscar...abhi say to nhn yar, and I don't think navy would have had much interest for Malik Riaz.

THe Corps Commander Karachi on the other hand is an altogether different story.

THe story goes that Malik Riaz was ready to invest in him, but Zardari told him to wait for the new CC to come and then play some games.


----------



## SQ8

Fulcrum15 said:


> @Oscar...abhi say to nhn yar, and I don't think navy would have had much interest for Malik Riaz.
> 
> THe Corps Commander Karachi on the other hand is an altogether different story.
> 
> THe story goes that Malik Riaz was ready to invest in him, but Zardari told him to wait for the new CC to come and then play some games.


Point being, the brass is corruptible and sells out for commission. What makes us so sure they wont sell out as moles?


----------



## fatman17

Fulcrum15 said:


> @Oscar...abhi say to nhn yar, and I don't think navy would have had much interest for Malik Riaz.
> 
> THe Corps Commander Karachi on the other hand is an altogether different story.
> 
> THe story goes that Malik Riaz was ready to invest in him, but Zardari told him to wait for the new CC to come and then play some games.


 
the corps commanders approve all land sales in DHA areas......malik riaz territory.


----------



## Kompromat

Im sure the commander of Pakistan Navy can afford a Rolex or maybe some family member gifted him.


----------



## fatman17

Horus said:


> Im sure the commander of Pakistan Navy can afford a Rolex or maybe some family member gifted him.


 
i just said 'note the rolex'.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

How can one be so sure that it is a Rolex!! It can be any other brand for that matter. Even if it is, why are we discussing watches now


----------



## fatman17

Arsalan said:


> How can one be so sure that it is a Rolex!! It can be any other brand for that matter. Even if it is, why are we discussing watches now


 
its slow navy news these days


----------



## Arsalan

fatman17 said:


> its slow navy news these days



Agreed!
I am desperately waiting for PN to induct some submarines. We have been hearing about three four different platforms for years but nothing is happening. We do need to get them quickly to maintain an effective defensive force. I hope these come before any frigates or Air defense ships in PN's priority list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Interceptor2014

So any chances of PN to sell the 4 F-22P and 2 FAC and get OHP or old Frigates from UK?

as UK has 13 of them and Pn can also negotiate for 3 from Chile with EU support.

More over, Agosta-90Bs are French funded so can they take it back from us when they wanted to???


----------



## acetophenol

Interceptor2014 said:


> So any chances of PN to sell the 4 F-22P and 2 FAC and get OHP or old Frigates from UK?
> 
> as UK has 13 of them and Pn can also negotiate for 3 from Chile with EU support.
> 
> More over, Agosta-90Bs are French funded so can they take it back from us when they wanted to???


You are talking about selling the most advanced ships of PN? And can I have source for Agostas being french funded?


----------



## Interceptor2014

acetophenol said:


> You are talking about selling the most advanced ships of PN? And can I have source for Agostas being french funded?


This is not the most advance one. as the UK's old Frigate with latest upgrade can easily turn down anything undersea, surface or in air.

4 F-22P and 2 FAC can be sold to Myanmaar along with the 3 Agosta-90Bs easily.


----------



## Arsalan

Interceptor2014 said:


> So any chances of PN to sell the 4 F-22P and 2 FAC and get OHP or old Frigates from UK?
> 
> as UK has 13 of them and Pn can also negotiate for 3 from Chile with EU support.
> 
> More over, Agosta-90Bs are French funded so can they take it back from us when they wanted to???


Well while we do admit that the financial situation is grim and there are not much funds for modrenization of Pakistan navy, it is not THAT BAD either that we will have to SELL our assets 

Sharminda tu na krro ge: 

Furthermore, technically talking, getting rid of F-22p and FAC's to procure dead weight OHP's is quite stupid idea and rest assured, PN wont be going that path. We have got one OHP and i guess that is enough. We may see PN getting some of the stuff off from Type 21 frigates and install that on PNS Alamgir and see the OHP performing actively in international task forces etc 
Whereas F22p are much more potent platform, in fact there is no comparison between F22p and OHP (in both in configurations that PN operates). 

More subs and upgraded heavier frigates will the way forward for PN.


----------



## Interceptor2014

Arsalan said:


> Well while we do admit that the financial situation is grim and there are not much funds for modrenization of Pakistan navy, it is not THAT BAD either that we will have to SELL our assets
> 
> Sharminda tu na krro ge:
> 
> Furthermore, technically talking, getting rid of F-22p and FAC's to procure dead weight OHP's is quite stupid idea and rest assured, PN wont be going that path. We have got one OHP and i guess that is enough. We may see PN getting some of the stuff off from Type 21 frigates and install that on PNS Alamgir and see the OHP performing actively in international task forces etc
> Whereas F22p are much more potent platform, in fact there is no comparison between F22p and OHP (in both in configurations that PN operates).
> 
> More subs and upgraded heavier frigates will the way forward for PN.



I am saying PN should ask NATO to support PN by supplying the current UKs 13 Frigates with upgrade and also about 12 old Corvettes with upgrades to and sell of 4 F-22P and FAC to Burma.

Also as we have getting 6+ Yuan class SSKs then we can sell Agosta-90Bs to Burma as well. This will allow us to have more money.


----------



## Arsalan

Interceptor2014 said:


> I am saying PN should ask NATO to support PN by supplying the current UKs 13 Frigates with upgrade and also about 12 old Corvettes with upgrades to and sell of 4 F-22P and FAC to Burma.
> 
> Also as we have getting 6+ Yuan class SSKs then we can sell Agosta-90Bs to Burma as well. This will allow us to have more money.



And why do you think PN or any sensible Naval force of the world do it?? why sell you better new platforms to buy old obsolete ships?
Anyway, i do not think there is any point here to debate on as this is NOT HAPPENING

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Arsalan said:


> And why do you think PN or any sensible Naval force of the world do it?? why sell you better new platforms to buy old obsolete ships?
> Anyway, i do not think there is any point here to debate on as this is NOT HAPPENING




It's the same guy who has been banned many times earlier also.
Don't know why he wants the PN to sell everything we have to other countries........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mosu

Interceptor2014 said:


> So any chances of PN to sell the 4 F-22P and 2 FAC and get OHP or old Frigates from UK?
> 
> as UK has 13 of them and Pn can also negotiate for 3 from Chile with EU support.
> 
> More over, Agosta-90Bs are French funded so can they take it back from us when they wanted to???


You sound's like nishan


----------



## Arsalan

Rashid Mahmood said:


> It's the same guy who has been banned many times earlier also.
> Don't know why he wants the PN to sell everything we have to other countries........



Jo kraa rea...amreka kra reaa sir! 

On topic, i do not see much use for any more OHP in Pakistan Navy. As mentioned earlier, i feel that we need to get some subs on first priority with some heavier and better air defense frigates latter on. These two induction will make PN that much more effective to counter any Naval offense and deny sea blocked!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Interceptor2014

So does PN getting 6 S-20Ps from China soon?

I think PN should build in 3 Blocks; each block having 6 S-20Ps.


----------



## HRK

Interceptor2014 said:


> I am saying PN should ask NATO to support PN by supplying the current UKs 13 Frigates with upgrade and also about 12 old Corvettes with upgrades to and sell of 4 F-22P and FAC to Burma.
> 
> Also as we have getting *6+ Yuan class SSKs then we can sell Agosta-90Bs to Burma as well*. This will allow us to have more money.



Nishan welcome back

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Interceptor2014 said:


> So does PN getting 6 S-20Ps from China soon?
> 
> I think PN should build in 3 Blocks; each block having 6 S-20Ps.



No Pakistan Navy have opted for Virginia-class submarines and are getting these in six blocks of 12 subs each. the construction of first block have already begun at Lala Musa with second block to follow soon in Chichu ke Malian!! Just don't tell any one, is a TOP secret! 

People were saying this but i did not believed them, but now i bet you are Nishan and am reporting you! 
If you don't have anything sensible to talk about better stop posting and use you time in getting some information from this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Interceptor2014

Arsalan said:


> No Pakistan Navy have opted for Virginia-class submarines and are getting these in six blocks of 12 subs each. the construction of first block have already begun at Lala Musa with second block to follow soon in Chichu ke Malian!! Just don't tell any one, is a TOP secret!
> 
> People were saying this but i did not believed them, but now i bet you are Nishan and am reporting you!
> If you don't have anything sensible to talk about better stop posting and use you time in getting some information from this forum.


Why can't PN build a potent Submarine fleet???


----------



## Nike

Interceptor2014 said:


> Why can't PN build a potent Submarine fleet???



lacks of money


----------



## Interceptor2014

madokafc said:


> lacks of money


But in current scenario surface fleet has no importance in terms of submerged fleet. Surface roles can easily be handled by Fighter jets and Ballistic Missiles.


----------



## Nike

Interceptor2014 said:


> But in current scenario surface fleet has no importance in terms of submerged fleet. Surface roles can easily be handled by Fighter jets and Ballistic Missiles.



Doesn't know if they can handle it properly, but surely you need money too to build fighter jets and ballistic missiles forces


----------



## Interceptor2014

madokafc said:


> Doesn't know if they can handle it properly, but surely you need money too to build fighter jets and ballistic missiles forces



I think PAF is handling properly and can handle about 75 fighter fleet for PN if requested.


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=704276062984831




Pakistan Navy Ship (PNS Babur) Playing With Indian Navy Ship

182 Is Pakistan's Navy Ship (PNS BABUR).
During Sea exercises they came across Indian Navy Ship. To show the power and to give those idiots a lesson who were making videos to show to their country fellows.
PNS BABUR gave Indian Navy Ship a Hit and officers and sailors on board were chanting Pakistan Zindabad and ALLAH O AKBAR.
Pakistan Navy showed them how strong we are and what's their actual position in front of Pakistan Navy.

NOTE: Video has been made from Indian Ship and Please ignore the vulgar language being used by Indians.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Inauguration of the New building of Pakistan Navy War College, Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

never understood why Naval WC is in Lahore and Air WC is in Karachi. you would think that Karachi for NWC and Peshawar for AWC would be more appropiate.


----------



## S.Y.A

fatman17 said:


> never understood why Naval WC is in Lahore and Air WC is in Karachi. you would think that Karachi for NWC and Peshawar for AWC would be more appropiate.


simple: for presence across the country. and the NWC does not need to be close to the sea.


----------



## fatman17

*E-scoring system at PN range next month *
Waqar HamzaThursday, October 09, 2014 

*
KARACHI: Pakistan Navy’s shooting range in Karachi will be the first in the country to have an electronic scoring system of international standard next month.*
Executive Vice President National Rifle Association of Pakistan (NRAP) Razi Ahmad Khan told ‘The News’ that the electronic metre would be deployed at the range next month.
“The system is to be arranged for 13 events. Pakistan Navy is bearing the cost of this very expensive deployment,” said Razi. “We had been trying to get this facility for our players since long, and we are happy that finally this is being done,” he added.
He said that only three companies in the world produced electronic scoring system. “We were waiting for our turn. It is final now and we are having it in November. This will benefit our athletes immensely, for they will get accustomed to the technical environment they face at international events. It will also boost their confidence and consequently improve their results,” he said.
Razi said that after the system was installed, NRAP would organise the national shooting championship there in order to provide national athletes multiple opportunities to better acquaint themselves with this standardised facility. “With this deployment we will be eligible to host international events here,” he said.
Razi was of the view that the absence of this facility was one of the main reasons NRAP could not hold international events, but now they would try to host one. “The association is having a meeting in the first week of next month in which we will discuss getting another electronic scoring system, in Islamabad,” he added.
Razi said that Pakistan Army would also deploy this system for their athletes soon. Army has a good number of shooters so they would not want to be left behind.
It is worth adding here that the officials of the range were trying to make an arrangement locally for electronic scoring system but NRAP did not approve that. “They were doing something but we refused to allow that. We wanted to follow international standards in this regard,” Razi added.
The PN Shooting Range at Karsaz already has one voice-activated (electronic) shooting range for skeet events. The price of one 10-metre electronic shooting range is estimated at around Rs.15m


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Sorry to bother folks which Submarine is this that was being built in 2006 , I am not familiar with this one


----------



## Rocky rock

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Sorry to bother folks which Submarine is this that was being built in 2006 , I am not familiar with this one



It's "Agosta 90B" french submarine being built in "karachi Naval shipyard" for "pakistan Navy"..!


----------



## fatman17

*Joint naval exercise meant to curb illicit activities, says PN fleet chief*
By Shazia Hasan




THE arrows show the route of narcotics trafficking that originates from Afghanistan to spread to the rest of the world.
KARACHI: “Afghanistan is responsible for 90 per cent of poppy production and 40pc of it is trafficked to the world through the sea,” said Rear Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi.

“Afghanistan is a landlocked country so neighbouring Pakistan and Iran’s coastlines are used by them for this purpose.”

The Commander Pakistan Fleet was speaking to the media on Monday at a briefing about the joint Pakistan Navy and Russian Federation Naval Forces exercise to fight the menace of narcotics.

“As you know, all over the world, navies are known to build bridges. Pakistan and Russian navies are also doing their bit in advancing the bilateral relations between the two countries,” he said.

Pakistan Navy ship Aslat visited Russian Port Novorossiysk in Oct 2013, was reciprocated by two Russian Navy ships visiting Karachi in April this year. In May, Pakistan Navy ship Rahnaward also called on the Russian port of Novorossiysk. The visit of the commander-in-chief of the Russian Federation Naval Forces in August also afforded an excellent opportunity to discuss regional issues of mutual interest and identify avenues of bilateral cooperation.

“Now, the second visit by Russian warships after just six months is a testament of our growing relations and keenness on both sides to further enhance the existing level of bilateral relations. But the objective of this particular visit by our Russian friends is not just limited to foster goodwill. It was also aimed at developing procedures for conducting combined operations to curb illicit activities in the maritime domain,” he said.

“Given the fact that the government, armed forces and the people of Pakistan are fighting against terrorism, Pakistan Navy including the naval special operations forces personnel and the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency along with observers from Anti-Narcotics Force have also conducted a joint counter narcotics exercise with a Russian ship and members of Russian Federal Drug Control Service [FDCS], in North Arabian Sea. The professional standard displayed by the participating units and crews from both the countries is praiseworthy.

“It is expected that this exercise will prove as a stepping stone towards increasing interoperability and way forward for future exercises between Russian and Pakistan navies. It is also believed that the visit of Russian ship Yarsolav Mudry to Karachi will usher new avenues of friendship and cooperation between our two countries in general and navies in particular,” Rear Admiral Abbasi said.

Speaking through a translator, the director of the federal drug control service Russia, Victor Ivanov, said that the contribution of Pakistan Navy in the fight against narcotics was invaluable. “If you look at the equipment and people involved, it is a very complicated operation.

“The tremendous drug production in Afghanistan is a major threat to world economy as over one hundred billion dollars are spent every year to buy Afghanistan heroine. And 90pc of the world’s trade is through the sea. The sea lanes are like blood supply to the body or the world’s economy in this case. So the navies of the world must play their part in maintaining law and order on the high seas as it requires a multinational effort.

Pakistan’s association in thwarting the menace will give new momentum to this cooperation,” he said.

Answering a question about the distance between Pakistan and Russia and how narcotics from our coastlines could even reach that country, Rear Admiral Abbasi said the world environments kept changing, which was also something bringing the two countries closer.

“It may seem that we are quite far apart but we are both still part of central Asia. So in a global world we are not that far away. It is not unusual to find the drugs leaving Afghanistan ending up at the northern port of Russia,” he said.

In reply to a question about further cooperation between both countries, Mr Ivanov said they were aware of Pakistan’s energy problems.

“Russia is interested in having a pipeline with Pakistan to help Pakistan’s economy pick up. Because we believe the stronger a country’s economy, the less space for drugs it will have,” he said.

It was asked if the numbers and quantities of narcotics smuggling from here being quoted were even realistic. Director general of the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency Rear Admrial Athar Mukhtar said that during the last year they caught 1,110 kilograms of narcotics together with intelligence agencies and Pakistan Customs.
“The customs department later burns these narcotics in order to get rid of them,” he said.

“We have tried our best to put a stop to the smuggling of drugs on land and through sea but the drug traffickers still find other ways of smuggling, which we can only thwart through mutual cooperation.”
_Published in Dawn, October 21st, 2014_


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

fatman17 said:


> never understood why Naval WC is in Lahore and Air WC is in Karachi. you would think that Karachi for NWC and Peshawar for AWC would be more appropiate.



The PN War College was built in Lahore by Admiral Mansoor Ul Haq, just to have Naval representation in Lahore, nothing else.
It's a good experience for Naval officers who spend 10 months in Lahore, otherwise which wasn't possible.

I saw Lahore the same way.......


----------



## MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n

Oscar said:


> Point being, the brass is corruptible and sells out for commission. What makes us so sure they wont sell out as moles?



all people can be corruptible but do you have any proof to backup your allegation ?


----------



## fatman17

254 - PNS Aslat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dazzler

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 137619
> 
> 254 - PNS Aslat



disclose the location

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Dazzler said:


> disclose the location
> View attachment 137935








F-22P or Zulfiquar (Sword) Class frigate PNS Aslat (254) was built by Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works, for the Pakistan Navy. Image courtesy of Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> F-22P or Zulfiquar (Sword) Class frigate PNS Aslat (254) was built by Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works, for the Pakistan Navy. Image courtesy of Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works.



the one on google earth


----------



## Donatello

Fulcrum15 said:


> @Oscar...abhi say to nhn yar, and I don't think navy would have had much interest for Malik Riaz.
> 
> THe Corps Commander Karachi on the other hand is an altogether different story.
> 
> THe story goes that Malik Riaz was ready to invest in him, but Zardari told him to wait for the new CC to come and then play some games.



Bilawaja bhutto arrived to the karachi jalsa in a Bahria Town chopper.

More loot and plunder to follow.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Pakistan is operating a Fleet of ca. 8 missile boats. In service: 2 Jurrat class missile boat, 2 Jalalat Class missile boat, 2 Azmat class missile boat, 2 Turkish Missile biats MRTP, 5 Type-21 Amazon Frigates, One US-Frigate ( without Anti-ship missiles ^^), 4 F-22P Frigates.


Here are some pictures of the Jurrat class:



















Jalalat class:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syedali73

Donatello said:


> *Bilawaja bhutto* arrived to the karachi jalsa in a Bahria Town chopper.
> 
> More loot and plunder to follow.....


I liked your '*Bilawajah Bhutto*'. Very correct, very true!


----------



## Bratva

Dazzler said:


> disclose the location
> View attachment 137935



Gwadar port ?


----------



## S.Y.A

Dazzler said:


> disclose the location
> View attachment 137935


JNB-Ormara

this is the Jinnah Naval Base:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

PNS Nasr during recent excercise in Australia





PNS Nasr at Darwin.





Seaking landing on F-22P

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Ulla said:


> One US-Frigate ( *without Anti-ship missiles *^^)


_Can u please explain that_

Can someone give an approximate date of the deliveries of yuan class subs to pakistan?Also is pakistan buying type 54A frigate or not?
@RASHID MEHMOOD 
@Bratva 
@fatman17


----------



## fatman17

war khan said:


> _Can u please explain that_
> 
> Can someone give an approximate date of the deliveries of yuan class subs to pakistan?Also is pakistan buying type 54A frigate or not?
> @RASHID MEHMOOD
> @Bratva
> @fatman17


 
in my opinion the alamgir is just a 'training ship' with asw capability.
4 improved F-22P's will be purchased
6-8 S-20 subs with AIP will be purchased.
the biq Q is when?


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

fatman17 said:


> in my opinion the alamgir is just a 'training ship' with asw capability.
> 4 improved F-22P's will be purchased
> 6-8 S-20 subs with AIP will be purchased.
> the biq Q is when?


Thanks


----------



## S.Y.A

fatman17 said:


> in my opinion the alamgir is just a 'training ship' with asw capability.
> 4 improved F-22P's will be purchased
> 6-8 S-20 subs with AIP will be purchased.
> the biq Q is when?


whenever we have enough money to dedicate for these purchases.


----------



## truthseeker2010

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 138014
> 
> Seaking landing on F-22P



I don't think its landing bcoz the railings of helipad is in up position, when the heli is landing it is in downward position, also look on heli there are two ssgn, so the heli is actually dropping commandos rather than landing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

truthseeker2010 said:


> I don't think its landing bcoz the railings of helipad is in up position, when the heli is landing it is in downward position, also look on heli there are two ssgn, so the heli is actually dropping commandos rather than landing.


 
probably...


----------



## surya kiran

Al


fatman17 said:


> probably...




Also, can a Sea King land on a F22p?


----------



## HRK

Pakistan – GRC43M Cutters | The Official Home of the Defense Security Cooperation Agency





*P*akistan_14-41.pdf 
Media/Public Contact: 
pm-cpa@state.gov
Transmittal No: 
14-41
*WASHINGTON, Oct 30, 2014* – The State Department has made a determination approving a possible Foreign Military Sale to Pakistan for* GRC43M Cutters and associated equipment, parts, training and logistical support for an estimated cost of $350 million.* The Defense Security Cooperation Agency delivered the required certification notifying Congress of this possible sale today. 

The Government of Pakistan has requested the purchase of *8 43-meter Global Response Cutters (GRC43M)*. Each Cutter will be a *mono-hull design made of Glass Reinforced Plastic (GRP)*. Also included in this sale: outfitted* 8 25mm or 30mm Naval Gun Systems*, *32 M2-HB .50 caliber machine guns, 32 7.62mm guns, 8 8- meter Rigid Inflatable Boats*, ballistic/armor protection of critical spaces, command and control equipment, communication equipment, navigation equipment, support equipment, spare and repair parts, tools and test equipment, technical data and publications, personnel training, U.S. government and contractor engineering, technical, and logistics support services, and other related elements of logistics and program support. The total estimated cost is $350 million.

This proposed sale will contribute to the foreign policy and national security of the United States by helping to improve the security of a country vital to U.S. foreign policy and national security goals in South Asia.

*This sale will enhance Pakistan’s ability to enforce the rule of law over its coastal areas to safeguard seaborne energy corridors, deter the outbreak of piracy along the north Arabian Sea, and curtail the trafficking of narcotics and other illicit goods. These vessels provide the Pakistan Navy with the capability for medium to long endurance coverage of its 660 miles of coastline.* Pakistan will have no difficulty absorbing GRC43M Cutters into its armed forces.

This sale will not alter the basic military balance in the region.

The principal contractor will be WSY, Inc. in Port Angeles, Washington. There are no known offset agreements proposed in conjunction with this potential sale.

Implementation of this proposed sale will require multiple trips by U.S. Government and contractor representatives to participate in program and technical reviews plus training and maintenance support in country, on a short-term temporary basis, for a period of no more than 60 months or until the last Cutter is delivered to Pakistan and integrated into their operating forces.

There will be no adverse impact on U.S. defense readiness as a result of this proposed sale.

This notice of a potential sale is required by law and does not mean the sale has been concluded.

All questions regarding this proposed Foreign Military Sale should be directed to the State Department's Bureau of Political Military Affairs, Office of Congressional and Public Affairs, pm-cpa@state.gov.

-30-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

GRC 43 Cutter

44m USD per boat...on the expensive side.

*Specifications :: GRC43m Security Vessel*
*Maritime Security and Defense | Ingenuity | Solutions | Leadership*
DIMENSIONS
Length Overall (Molded) 143' (43.6m)
Length of Waterline 124'5" (37.96m)
Beam (Molded) 26'0" (7.93m)
Draft (Full Load) 6'11" (2.11m)
MAXIMUM SPEED
Full Load 32.4 knots
Half Load 32.8 knots
RANGE
10 knots 4,500 NM
14 knots 3,000 NM
Flank 1,025
10% usable fuel remaining
TANK CAPACITIES
Fuel 13,535 USG / 51.27 m³
Fresh Water 1,500 USG / 5.68 m³
Gray Water 1,100 USG / 4.17 m³
Black Water 540 USG / 2.05 m³
DISPLACEMENT
Full Load 475,000 lbs / 215 MT
Half Load 433,000 lbs / 196 MT
Light Ship 333,000 lbs / 151 MT
OPERATIONAL ENVIRONMENT
Coastal and Offshore Missions
MISSION ELECTRONICS

Stabilized FLIR Camera
X and S Band Radars
Communication Suite
ACCOMMODATIONS

Berthing for 24
Mess and Galley
CLASSIFICATION

ABS HSC A1 AMS
DOWNLOADS

PDF General Arrangement / Lines Drawings
PDF GRC43m Global Response Cutter Brochure
 
This document is publicly available marketing information and, as such, is not subject to U.S. export control regulations.


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Warriors of the waves*
A chance trip to a museum leads the author on a voyage of discovery.
By Muhammad Adil Mulki
Published: May 27, 2012





A chance trip to a museum leads the author on a voyage of discovery. PHOTO: USS DIABLO CREW










*On the way to the first floor galleries of the Pakistan Maritime Museum in Karachi, one comes across a wall with names of martyrs, or Shaheeds, who died during the 1965 and 1971 wars. The list includes a section titled Ghazi, a word that refers to warriors who return victorious and alive. I wondered why Ghazis appeared on a list that was supposed to name martyrs.*

A sailor on duty explained to me that it was a reference to PNS Ghazi, a Pakistan Navy submarine that had disappeared with all its men on board. Although the Pakistan Navy had named them Ghazi, fate put them on the higher pedestal of _Shaheed_. I went through row upon row of names, each of which represented a life cut short by war, a family denied another chance to share its joys and sorrows, the names of men who left home on a mission for the motherland and never returned.

Forty years have gone by since those 93 brave men, including their leader Commander Zafar Muhammad Khan, died as the submarine sank in the Bay of Bengal, off the Visakhapatnam coast, under mysterious circumstances at the onset of the 1971 war.

The PNS Ghazi was originally the USS Diablo, a long-range Tench class submarine commissioned by the US Navy on March 31, 1945. It served the US Navy mainly on the Atlantic side and the Caribbean Sea until it was de-commissioned on June 1, 1964, and transferred to Pakistan under an agreement. For their brilliant performance in the 1965 war, the submarine won 10 awards, including two Sitara-e-Jurat decorations.

On November 14, 1971, PNS Ghazi sailed out of Karachi harbour on a seemingly impossible mission. It was to sail past the Western Indian defences, south along enemy shores to loop around Sri Lanka and then head North to the Bay of Bengal more than 3,000 miles away from its home base.

It will forever remain a mystery exactly what objectives were contained in its Top Secret brief, to be opened only mid-mission, when the craft was deep behind enemy lines. Tempting Indian naval assets in the region, such as the aircraft carrier Vikrant, could have been on its target list. After completing its mission, the Ghazi was supposed to report to Chittagong. The then East Pakistani ports, neglected under the specious doctrine of “the defence of the East lies in the West”, were hardly even capable of handling a grand boat like the Ghazi and it’s also possible that the Ghazi was to augment the Eastern naval forces, which comprised of little more than gun boats and a few riverine crafts.

With its 11,000-mile range, designed for the Atlantic and Pacific oceans, and the surprise and stealth factor of a submarine, the Ghazi was the only vessel capable of confronting the enemy in its own lair. The Ghazi reached Visakhapatnam, the headquarters of India’s Eastern Naval command, and proceeded to mine the entrance channel of the port. Had the Ghazi been able to complete this task, the entire Indian Eastern Naval fleet would have been bottled up in their own port. But that was not to be.

The answer to “What happened next?” depends largely upon where you search for it. Histories written on both sides of the border are likely to serve perceived national interests more than they serve the cause of accuracy.
GM Hiranandani, a retired vice admiral of the Indian Navy, writes in his book _Transition to Triumph_ that the Ghazi was lured by reports indicating the presence of the Vikrant, which was actually stationed far away in safety.

Once the Ghazi took the bait, depth charges were dropped on the orders of Lt-Commander Inder Singh, the captain of the Indian destroyer INS Rajput, as the Ghazi exited the port’s channel. This resulted in the sinking of the Ghazi and Lt-Commander Singh was later decorated with the Indian gallantry award Vir Chakra.

The Pakistani version, as laid out by the Directorate of Public Relations — Pakistan Navy, is that probably due to high currents in the Bay of Bengal, the Ghazi hit a mine that it had laid down itself. Whatever the truth, the incident marked the first time a submarine sank during a war after the Second World War.

Interestingly, the Indian Government turned down requests by the US and the then-USSR to raise the submerged sub from the sea. In 2010, all records related to the sinking of the Ghazi were also reported to have been destroyed by the Indian Navy. Lt General (retd) JFR Jacob, who served as the chief of staff of the Indian Army’s Eastern Command during the 1971 war, suggested in a May 2010 article that the Ghazi had met an accidental end and the Indian Navy had nothing to do with its sinking, hence the destruction of the records.
Many other heavyweights on the Indian side also share this scepticism of the Indian Navy’s official stance.

To gain an independent opinion, I got in touch with the veteran USS Diablo crew who had served on the boat before it became PNS Ghazi. They had studied sonar pictures and sketches of the sunken vessel and believed that an explosion in the Forward Torpedo Room (FTR) destroyed the Ghazi. This view is also shared by Indian journalist Sandeep Unnithan, who specialises in military and strategic analysis.

Underwater video footage obtained by divers also shows jagged portions of the FTR jutting outwards, adding credence to the internal explosion theory.

Hours after the Indian government officially announced the sinking of the Ghazi on December 9, 1971 (almost ten days after the actual event), a Pakistani submarine PNS Hangor engaged in a death-defying duel with two anti-submarine vessels of the Indian navy which were sent to find and destroy it. Hangor, literally meaning “Shark” in Bengali, certainly had a bite worth its nickname. It not only managed to evade its hunters, it also sunk the INS Khukri and damaged the INS Kirpan. This was the first time after World War II that a submarine claimed a confirmed kill.

A few days after the Ghazi’s destruction, Indian divers opened up the vessel and entered it to recover whatever valuable information they could. They salvaged some objects, a few of which are displayed at an Indian war-time museum nearby. Unnithan wrote that the divers also came across some bodies, among them a sailor who “had in his pocket a poignant letter written in Urdu to his fiancé: ‘I do not know if you will ever read this, but we are here separated by thousands of miles of sea…’”

Forty years later, as I stood in a museum those very thousands of miles away, I wondered which sailor it was among these countless names who had written the letter.

Those men wrote a tale of bravery across the waters of the Indian Ocean and paid the highest price for it. Even four decades on, their courage and efforts must not be forgotten.

Their last resting place reminds me of Rupert Brooke, an English poet who volunteered for service in the navy during the First World War and wrote a poem titled “The Soldier”:

_If I should die, think only this of me:
That there’s some corner of a foreign field
That is forever England. There shall be
In that rich earth, a richer dust concealed; _

Rupert Brooke died on duty and was buried in Greece — a foreign land. The poem would be a fitting tribute to the 93 Pakistanis who, like Brooke, died on another land while serving their own.
_Published in The Express Tribune, Sunday Magazine, May 27th, 2012._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SQ8

Someone needs to correct this. Indian wikitrolls distorting dockyard attack
F-22P Zulfiquar-class frigate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## fatman17

A


Oscar said:


> Someone needs to correct this. Indian wikitrolls distorting dockyard attack
> F-22P Zulfiquar-class frigate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Lot needs to be corrected in wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 138976
> GRC 43 Cutter
> 
> 44m USD per boat...on the expensive side.
> 
> *Specifications :: GRC43m Security Vessel*
> *Maritime Security and Defense | Ingenuity | Solutions | Leadership*
> DIMENSIONS
> Length Overall (Molded) 143' (43.6m)
> Length of Waterline 124'5" (37.96m)
> Beam (Molded) 26'0" (7.93m)
> Draft (Full Load) 6'11" (2.11m)
> MAXIMUM SPEED
> Full Load 32.4 knots
> Half Load 32.8 knots
> RANGE
> 10 knots 4,500 NM
> 14 knots 3,000 NM
> Flank 1,025
> 10% usable fuel remaining
> TANK CAPACITIES
> Fuel 13,535 USG / 51.27 m³
> Fresh Water 1,500 USG / 5.68 m³
> Gray Water 1,100 USG / 4.17 m³
> Black Water 540 USG / 2.05 m³
> DISPLACEMENT
> Full Load 475,000 lbs / 215 MT
> Half Load 433,000 lbs / 196 MT
> Light Ship 333,000 lbs / 151 MT
> OPERATIONAL ENVIRONMENT
> Coastal and Offshore Missions
> MISSION ELECTRONICS
> 
> Stabilized FLIR Camera
> X and S Band Radars
> Communication Suite
> ACCOMMODATIONS
> 
> Berthing for 24
> Mess and Galley
> CLASSIFICATION
> 
> ABS HSC A1 AMS
> DOWNLOADS
> 
> PDF General Arrangement / Lines Drawings
> PDF GRC43m Global Response Cutter Brochure
> 
> This document is publicly available marketing information and, as such, is not subject to U.S. export control regulations.



Wouldn't it be better if they went for bigger Azmat class missile boats?

What's navy going to do with coast guard duties?


----------



## Rafi

Donatello said:


> Wouldn't it be better if they went for bigger Azmat class missile boats?
> 
> What's navy going to do with coast guard duties?



US funded program -


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Donatello said:


> Wouldn't it be better if they went for bigger Azmat class missile boats?
> 
> What's navy going to do with coast guard duties?



This may be for Pakistan Coast Guard rather than PN.


----------



## fatman17

Donatello said:


> Wouldn't it be better if they went for bigger Azmat class missile boats?
> 
> What's navy going to do with coast guard duties?


 
ormara and gwader are vulnerable from the sea. the entire makran coast requires monitoring against all kinds of threats. they are expensive but a good buy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.Y.A

fatman17 said:


> *Warriors of the waves*
> A chance trip to a museum leads the author on a voyage of discovery.
> By Muhammad Adil Mulki
> Published: May 27, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A chance trip to a museum leads the author on a voyage of discovery. PHOTO: USS DIABLO CREW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *On the way to the first floor galleries of the Pakistan Maritime Museum in Karachi, one comes across a wall with names of martyrs, or Shaheeds, who died during the 1965 and 1971 wars. The list includes a section titled Ghazi, a word that refers to warriors who return victorious and alive. I wondered why Ghazis appeared on a list that was supposed to name martyrs.*
> 
> A sailor on duty explained to me that it was a reference to PNS Ghazi, a Pakistan Navy submarine that had disappeared with all its men on board. Although the Pakistan Navy had named them Ghazi, fate put them on the higher pedestal of _Shaheed_. I went through row upon row of names, each of which represented a life cut short by war, a family denied another chance to share its joys and sorrows, the names of men who left home on a mission for the motherland and never returned.
> 
> Forty years have gone by since those 93 brave men, including their leader Commander Zafar Muhammad Khan, died as the submarine sank in the Bay of Bengal, off the Visakhapatnam coast, under mysterious circumstances at the onset of the 1971 war.
> 
> The PNS Ghazi was originally the USS Diablo, a long-range Tench class submarine commissioned by the US Navy on March 31, 1945. It served the US Navy mainly on the Atlantic side and the Caribbean Sea until it was de-commissioned on June 1, 1964, and transferred to Pakistan under an agreement. For their brilliant performance in the 1965 war, the submarine won 10 awards, including two Sitara-e-Jurat decorations.
> 
> On November 14, 1971, PNS Ghazi sailed out of Karachi harbour on a seemingly impossible mission. It was to sail past the Western Indian defences, south along enemy shores to loop around Sri Lanka and then head North to the Bay of Bengal more than 3,000 miles away from its home base.
> 
> It will forever remain a mystery exactly what objectives were contained in its Top Secret brief, to be opened only mid-mission, when the craft was deep behind enemy lines. Tempting Indian naval assets in the region, such as the aircraft carrier Vikrant, could have been on its target list. After completing its mission, the Ghazi was supposed to report to Chittagong. The then East Pakistani ports, neglected under the specious doctrine of “the defence of the East lies in the West”, were hardly even capable of handling a grand boat like the Ghazi and it’s also possible that the Ghazi was to augment the Eastern naval forces, which comprised of little more than gun boats and a few riverine crafts.
> 
> With its 11,000-mile range, designed for the Atlantic and Pacific oceans, and the surprise and stealth factor of a submarine, the Ghazi was the only vessel capable of confronting the enemy in its own lair. The Ghazi reached Visakhapatnam, the headquarters of India’s Eastern Naval command, and proceeded to mine the entrance channel of the port. Had the Ghazi been able to complete this task, the entire Indian Eastern Naval fleet would have been bottled up in their own port. But that was not to be.
> 
> The answer to “What happened next?” depends largely upon where you search for it. Histories written on both sides of the border are likely to serve perceived national interests more than they serve the cause of accuracy.
> GM Hiranandani, a retired vice admiral of the Indian Navy, writes in his book _Transition to Triumph_ that the Ghazi was lured by reports indicating the presence of the Vikrant, which was actually stationed far away in safety.
> 
> Once the Ghazi took the bait, depth charges were dropped on the orders of Lt-Commander Inder Singh, the captain of the Indian destroyer INS Rajput, as the Ghazi exited the port’s channel. This resulted in the sinking of the Ghazi and Lt-Commander Singh was later decorated with the Indian gallantry award Vir Chakra.
> 
> The Pakistani version, as laid out by the Directorate of Public Relations — Pakistan Navy, is that probably due to high currents in the Bay of Bengal, the Ghazi hit a mine that it had laid down itself. Whatever the truth, the incident marked the first time a submarine sank during a war after the Second World War.
> 
> Interestingly, the Indian Government turned down requests by the US and the then-USSR to raise the submerged sub from the sea. In 2010, all records related to the sinking of the Ghazi were also reported to have been destroyed by the Indian Navy. Lt General (retd) JFR Jacob, who served as the chief of staff of the Indian Army’s Eastern Command during the 1971 war, suggested in a May 2010 article that the Ghazi had met an accidental end and the Indian Navy had nothing to do with its sinking, hence the destruction of the records.
> Many other heavyweights on the Indian side also share this scepticism of the Indian Navy’s official stance.
> 
> To gain an independent opinion, I got in touch with the veteran USS Diablo crew who had served on the boat before it became PNS Ghazi. They had studied sonar pictures and sketches of the sunken vessel and believed that an explosion in the Forward Torpedo Room (FTR) destroyed the Ghazi. This view is also shared by Indian journalist Sandeep Unnithan, who specialises in military and strategic analysis.
> 
> Underwater video footage obtained by divers also shows jagged portions of the FTR jutting outwards, adding credence to the internal explosion theory.
> 
> Hours after the Indian government officially announced the sinking of the Ghazi on December 9, 1971 (almost ten days after the actual event), a Pakistani submarine PNS Hangor engaged in a death-defying duel with two anti-submarine vessels of the Indian navy which were sent to find and destroy it. Hangor, literally meaning “Shark” in Bengali, certainly had a bite worth its nickname. It not only managed to evade its hunters, it also sunk the INS Khukri and damaged the INS Kirpan. This was the first time after World War II that a submarine claimed a confirmed kill.
> 
> A few days after the Ghazi’s destruction, Indian divers opened up the vessel and entered it to recover whatever valuable information they could. They salvaged some objects, a few of which are displayed at an Indian war-time museum nearby. Unnithan wrote that the divers also came across some bodies, among them a sailor who “had in his pocket a poignant letter written in Urdu to his fiancé: ‘I do not know if you will ever read this, but we are here separated by thousands of miles of sea…’”
> 
> Forty years later, as I stood in a museum those very thousands of miles away, I wondered which sailor it was among these countless names who had written the letter.
> 
> Those men wrote a tale of bravery across the waters of the Indian Ocean and paid the highest price for it. Even four decades on, their courage and efforts must not be forgotten.
> 
> Their last resting place reminds me of Rupert Brooke, an English poet who volunteered for service in the navy during the First World War and wrote a poem titled “The Soldier”:
> 
> _If I should die, think only this of me:
> That there’s some corner of a foreign field
> That is forever England. There shall be
> In that rich earth, a richer dust concealed; _
> 
> Rupert Brooke died on duty and was buried in Greece — a foreign land. The poem would be a fitting tribute to the 93 Pakistanis who, like Brooke, died on another land while serving their own.
> _Published in The Express Tribune, Sunday Magazine, May 27th, 2012._


great article, thanks for posting this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

*PNS Alamgir to participate in joint naval exercise in Turkey*


Published: November 4, 2014





PNS Alamgir (FFG-8) will participate in the exercise along with a Z9EC anti-submarine helicopter. PHOTO: PAKISTAN NAVY

*Pakistan Navy Ship Alamgir (FFG-260) will participate in the Mavi Balina-14 joint naval exercise in Turkey from November 6-15, Radio Pakistan reported. *

From Pakistan, the Oliver Hazard Perry class frigate PNS Alamgir (FFG-8), ship-borne anti-submarine helicopter Z9EC and a P3C-Orion aircraft, will participate in the exercises.

PNS Alamgir will also visit Aksaz Naval Base Marmaris and Antalya harbour, Turkey as part of the exercise from Thursday November 6-15 and will participate in a joint Turkish Navy exercise named Mavi Balina-14.

Mavi Balina is evolving into a common forum for both Western and Eastern nations, to share, discuss and propose solutions for collaborative maritime security.

Pakistan navy will also participate in the Aman-15 exercise from February 2015. Navies from 72 countries have been invited to participate in the exercise.

The Aman naval exercise was last held in March 2013 in which navies of 29 countries participated. Aman-13 saw participation of 12 ships from 10 different countries and nine special operation teams from six different countries. 36 observers from 21 countries also participated in Aman-13.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## a hashmi

PNS Alamgir Insignia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*



Tug built by KSEW handed over to Pak Navy *

APP 
November 08, 2014
 

KARACHI: Handing over ceremony of 12 tonnes BP Tug built for Pakistan Navy (PN) was held at Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) Limited on Friday.

Vice Admiral Khan Hasham Bin Saddique Chief of Staff as chief guest appreciated KSEW efforts on culmination of yet another project for PN with the performance, which was much more than the intended specifications as observed during its test and trials. He said in pursuance of government policy of indigenisation and self- reliance, PN has always stood behind KS&EW to make rapid progress towards indigenisation. He said this approach would not only ensure timely availability of required vessels for PN but also expose KSEW to latest trends on technologies.
He re-assured PN would always support to make this strategic set up a more viable and progressive unit of the maritime sector.

Two caterpillar diesel engines and twin shafts propel the state of the art tug and is fitted with two diesel generators and other equipment like navigational radar, EM log, Echo Sounder, Hydraulic Crane, Gyrocompass etc. Modified Push Bow and fenders are specially designed for safe handling of the submarines.

Managing Director KSEW Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah highlighted this was 20th tug constructed by the shipyard and 6th in last three years.

He thanked Ministry of Defence Production and especially Pakistan Navy for their continued patronage and support and assured that all projects Would be delivered on time with best quality.
KSEW will soon start construction of 4 LNG tugs for PQA and 4 hopper barges for KPT along with other heavy engineering projects.

As regard projects from other maritime sector organizations, he showed his full confidence a contract for construction of 70 tonnes LNG tugs would be signed soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

*Hashim bin Saddique appointed vice chief of Naval Staff*
2 days ago BY AGENCIES

Vice Admiral Khan Hasham bin Saddique has been appointed vice chief of Naval Staff by President Mamnoon Hussain with immediate effect.

Prior to his appointment as vice chief of Naval Staff, Saddique served as chief of staff at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad.

Saddique was commissioned in Pakistan Navy Operations branch in June 1980. The Vice Admiral undertook initial training at Britannia Royal Naval College Dartmouth, UK. On commissioning, the officer won the coveted Sword of Honour from PakistanNavalAcademy.

Saddique is a graduate of JointServicesStaffCollege and NationalDefenceUniversity, Islamabad. He holds a master’s degree in Operations Research from USA and Joint Warfare and War Studies from Quaid-e-AzamUniversity, Islamabad. He also has a Master of Philospohy degree in Public Policy and Strategic Security Management. He received his early education from PAFCollege, Sargodha and completed his intermediate from CadetCollege, Petaro.

During his distinguished career, Saddique attained vast experience of both command and staff appointments. His command appointments include Command of a Destroyer, CommandantPakistanNavalAcademy, CommandantPakistanNavyWarCollege, CommandantNationalSecurityCollege at NationalDefenceUniversity, Commander Pakistan Fleet and Command of Multi National Combined Task Force 150 at HQ NAVCENT, Bahrain.

His key staff appointments include chief staff officer to commander Pakistan Fleet, assistant chief of Naval Staff (Plans), deputy chief of Naval Staff (Admin), deputy chief of Naval Staff (Operations) and deputy chief of Naval Staff (Projects).

In recognition of his meritorious services, Saddique has also been awarded Hilal-e-Imtiaz (Military).
Sharing


----------



## alimobin memon

What is alamgir's weaponry ?


----------



## fatman17




----------



## fatman17

PNS Nasr under the evening sun at Darwin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

PNS Alamgir.....note the HMG 12.7mm at port and starboard to defend against pirates.


----------



## truthseeker2010

Oscar said:


> Someone needs to correct this. Indian wikitrolls distorting dockyard attack
> F-22P Zulfiquar-class frigate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



check now


----------



## truthseeker2010

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 153052



type 054a in the background, not a good idea....


----------



## SQ8

truthseeker2010 said:


> check now


Looks good.


----------



## fatman17

Penguin et.al ....which is a superior FFG - Type F-22P or Type 056 being built for BD Navy?


----------



## Shabi1

fatman17 said:


> Penguin et.al ....which is a superior FFG - Type F-22P or Type 056 being built for BD Navy?



F-22P is larger, faster, has greater range and packs more armament/missiles.


----------



## fatman17

Shabi1 said:


> F-22P is larger, faster, has greater range and packs more armament/missiles.


 
how so.....?


----------



## Shabi1

fatman17 said:


> how so.....?



The F-22P is a Frigate wherease the Type 056 is a corvette or a budget F-22P

Specs comparison

larger
F-22P=3,144 tonnes (full load) Type 56= 1,440 tons (full load)

faster
F-22P=29 kn (54 km/h) maximum Type 56=28 kn

has greater range
F-22P=4,000 nmi (7,400 km) Type 56=3500 nmi (6500 km) at 18 knots

packs more armament/missiles.

F-22P
Armament:
*Guns:*


1 × 76.2 mm calibre AK–176M main gun
Type 730B CIWS (2 × 30 mm 7-barrel Gatling guns)
*Missiles:*


1 × 8-cell FM-90N SAM launcher
2 × 4-cell C-802 SSM launchers
*Other:*


2 × 3-cell ET-52C torpedolaunchers
2 × 6-cell RDC-32 anti-submarine rockets


Type 56
• 2× 2-cell YJ-83 (C-803) anti-ship missiles, amidships
• 1× HQ-10 8-round SAM launcher, aft
• 1× H/PJ-26 76 mm main gun, forward
• 2× H/PJ-17 30mm RWSs, amidships

• 2× triple torpedo tubes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## black-hawk_101

Shabi1 said:


> The F-22P is a Frigate wherease the Type 056 is a corvette or a budget F-22P
> 
> Specs comparison
> 
> larger
> F-22P=3,144 tonnes (full load) Type 56= 1,440 tons (full load)
> 
> faster
> F-22P=29 kn (54 km/h) maximum Type 56=28 kn
> 
> has greater range
> F-22P=4,000 nmi (7,400 km) Type 56=3500 nmi (6500 km) at 18 knots
> 
> packs more armament/missiles.
> 
> F-22P
> Armament:
> *Guns:*
> 
> 
> 1 × 76.2 mm calibre AK–176M main gun
> Type 730B CIWS (2 × 30 mm 7-barrel Gatling guns)
> *Missiles:*
> 
> 
> 1 × 8-cell FM-90N SAM launcher
> 2 × 4-cell C-802 SSM launchers
> *Other:*
> 
> 
> 2 × 3-cell ET-52C torpedolaunchers
> 2 × 6-cell RDC-32 anti-submarine rockets
> 
> 
> Type 56
> • 2× 2-cell YJ-83 (C-803) anti-ship missiles, amidships
> • 1× HQ-10 8-round SAM launcher, aft
> • 1× H/PJ-26 76 mm main gun, forward
> • 2× H/PJ-17 30mm RWSs, amidships
> 
> • 2× triple torpedo tubes



F-22P is a better option than having a Corvette. I am sure PN might be looking to have some 4 more with better systems and missiles.


----------



## fatman17

Ex-Brightstar-Egypt. our marines 'camo' looks out-of-place.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## alimobin memon

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 163931
> Ex-Brightstar-Egypt. our marines 'camo' looks out-of-place.


Actually they are for target practice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS

World Air Forces 2015 FLIGHT International

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Umair Khan Niazi said:


> World Air Forces 2015 FLIGHT International
> 
> View attachment 182311



Navy dosnt operate the Mi-14. These are operated by NDMA for fire - fighting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IrbiS

fatman17 said:


> Navy dosnt operate the Mi-14. These are operated by NDMA for fire - fighting.


They were in Ukraine for upgrade or overhauling, don't know if they are back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Umair Khan Niazi said:


> They were in Ukraine for upgrade or overhauling, don't know if they are back



Yes they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

*PN ship wins ‘Best Newcomer’ award
Karachi*

*
Pakistan Naval Ship (PNS) Rah Naward, a sail training ship of the Pakistan Navy (PN) won the prestigious ‘Best Newcomer’ award in the Black Sea Tall Ship Regatta; held from Varna, Bulgaria to Novorossiysk, Russia in May 2014, announced a PN spokesperson on Thursday.*

The award announced during the annual prize distribution ceremony, organised in London by Sail Training International, was received by Pakistan Defence and Naval Adviser.

“This annual award is bestowed on a vessel/ship which makes the best contribution to the Tall Ships Regattas all over the globe during its first participation,” said the spokesperson.

Besides PNS Rah Naward, a number of class-A tall ships participated in the regatta including the world’s largest sail training ship SEDOV (Russian), world’s fastest sailing ship NADEZHA (Russian) and MIR (Russian), which held the world record of winning two consecutive STI main races, besides ships from Bulgaria, Romania and other countries, he further said.

The ship also won a total of five trophies including for ‘Best Communication’ during the race and ‘Best crew’ in the parade held in Varna, Bulgaria, he added.

PNS Rah Naward is a traditionally square rigged sailing vessel with 18 sails. It is the first ever Tall Ship of Pakistan Navy inducted in the PN Fleet in year 2010. Since then the ship has extensively been used for sail training officers of the PN.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## xplayer

Great...!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak_Sher

Umair Khan Niazi said:


> World Air Forces 2015 FLIGHT International
> 
> View attachment 182311


What about the French Atlantic PN Aircrafts? Are they still in service?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pak_Sher said:


> What about the French Atlantic PN Aircrafts? Are they still in service?



One lone survivor soldiers on with the navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Rashid Mahmood said:


> *PN ship wins ‘Best Newcomer’ award
> Karachi*
> 
> *
> Pakistan Naval Ship (PNS) Rah Naward, a sail training ship of the Pakistan Navy (PN) won the prestigious ‘Best Newcomer’ award in the Black Sea Tall Ship Regatta; held from Varna, Bulgaria to Novorossiysk, Russia in May 2014, announced a PN spokesperson on Thursday.*
> 
> The award announced during the annual prize distribution ceremony, organised in London by Sail Training International, was received by Pakistan Defence and Naval Adviser.
> 
> “This annual award is bestowed on a vessel/ship which makes the best contribution to the Tall Ships Regattas all over the globe during its first participation,” said the spokesperson.
> 
> Besides PNS Rah Naward, a number of class-A tall ships participated in the regatta including the world’s largest sail training ship SEDOV (Russian), world’s fastest sailing ship NADEZHA (Russian) and MIR (Russian), which held the world record of winning two consecutive STI main races, besides ships from Bulgaria, Romania and other countries, he further said.
> 
> The ship also won a total of five trophies including for ‘Best Communication’ during the race and ‘Best crew’ in the parade held in Varna, Bulgaria, he added.
> 
> PNS Rah Naward is a traditionally square rigged sailing vessel with 18 sails. It is the first ever Tall Ship of Pakistan Navy inducted in the PN Fleet in year 2010. Since then the ship has extensively been used for sail training officers of the PN.
> 
> View attachment 188212
> View attachment 188213
> View attachment 188214



Very nice indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sana Khan Asad

sad, much paranoid of a tiny weak little country like Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A2Z

When will be the chinese subs deal signed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

Will the 8 GRC bought for Coast Guards?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

I think Turkey should gift at least 15-20 more examples of MRTP-33s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

black-hawk_101 said:


> I think Turkey should gift at least 15-20 more examples of MRTP-33s


@Jango @Oscar @Chak Bamu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## black-hawk_101

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Jango @Oscar @Chak Bamu


? What happened?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mosu

black-hawk_101 said:


> ? What happened?


Nishan


----------



## black-hawk_101

laghari said:


> Nishan


What?


----------



## alimobin memon

What what what ? what the what ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sana Khan Asad

i can see how this azaad judiciary works ... 
Army COAS should appointed by army himself not by those political dogs ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araz

Sana Khan Asad said:


> i can see how this azaad judiciary works ...
> Army COAS should appointed by army himself not by those political dogs ..


So you think that the army has descended especially from the seventh heaven. Believe me there are as many dogs in the army as amongst the politician.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaonalpha

Isn't this a naval thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Has any one purchased the recently published History of the PN. ? If yes then from where?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

PN in discussions with China for type 056 corvettes / OPV says Chinese Web site.


----------



## Donatello

Oh common, what's the point of corvettes? Get the Type 54s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> PN in discussions with China for type 056 corvettes / OPV says Chinese Web site.


Well we should get 4 more F-22 and at least 4 Type 56


----------



## fatman17

Zarvan said:


> Well we should get 4 more F-22 and at least 4 Type 56



It seems one wish will be granted.


----------



## S.Y.A

if you look closely, you will find that countries have corvettes that are the size of F22Ps. we need something more.


----------



## fatman17

S.Y.A said:


> if you look closely, you will find that countries have corvettes that are the size of F22Ps. we need something more.



Depends on what you want to do with them!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.Y.A

fatman17 said:


> Depends on what you want to do with them!


bhai kanchay to nahin khelnay, defence hi krna hai. And to do that we need to have larger ships which pack a greater punch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

S.Y.A said:


> bhai kanchay to nahin khelnay, defence hi krna hai. And to do that we need to have larger ships which pack a greater punch.



In that case kindly advise our navy planners.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## araz

S.Y.A said:


> bhai kanchay to nahin khelnay, defence hi krna hai. And to do that we need to have larger ships which pack a greater punch.


Kanchay aside what platform do you recommend we buy. More importantly where is the money going to come from and who will bear the running costs. We are having difficulty repaying the loans that we have and you are proposing taking on more responsibilities. When running a country with a messed up economy like Pakistan how do you determine what your priorities are. For instance given that you need to build a dam to prevent flooding vs buying these new ships how do you prioritise. This is the crunch question. Once the economic mess gets sorted we will bolster our defence but to bolster our defence of a country with starvation facing us due to shortage of water , and economic depravity due to lack of energy and safety is a more difficult challenge. We have done nothing to change those situations which face us what will we have left to defend

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.Y.A

araz said:


> Kanchay aside what platform do you recommend we buy. More importantly where is the money going to come from and who will bear the running costs. We are having difficulty repaying the loans that we have and you are proposing taking on more responsibilities. When running a country with a messed up economy like Pakistan how do you determine what your priorities are. For instance given that you need to build a dam to prevent flooding vs buying these new ships how do you prioritise. This is the crunch question. Once the economic mess gets sorted we will bolster our defence but to bolster our defence of a country with starvation facing us due to shortage of water , and economic depravity due to lack of energy and safety is a more difficult challenge. We have done nothing to change those situations which face us what will we have left to defend


why not reduce the size of army then to lets say 200k? we do not have money since the creation of pakistan, yet still we want to maintain a 650k strong army. why not divert the funds saved from there to the airforce/navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

Thanks , someone posted in that thread too!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

S.Y.A said:


> why not reduce the size of army then to lets say 200k? we do not have money since the creation of pakistan, yet still we want to maintain a 650k strong army. why not divert the funds saved from there to the airforce/navy.



& how that will be helpful ?? Can you use Navy in the plains of Punjab, Mountains of Kashmir & Desert of Sindh ... ???

Navy need funds nobody can deny that but it does not mean that the funds should be diverted from the other services towards the Navy, need for the additional funding can be matched by covering the existing loopholes in our revenue generation and general public expenditures; better & disciplined financial management can provide us the required fiscal space for our needs even from the existing resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

S.Y.A said:


> why not reduce the size of army then to lets say 200k? we do not have money since the creation of pakistan, yet still we want to maintain a 650k strong army. why not divert the funds saved from there to the airforce/navy.


are u for real with 200k soldiers we will never be able to hold defensive lines against an indian agression

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.Y.A

HRK said:


> & how that will be helpful ?? Can you use Navy in the plains of Punjab, Mountains of Kashmir & Desert of Sindh ... ???
> 
> Navy need funds nobody can deny that but it does not mean that the funds should be diverted from the other services towards the Navy, need for the additional funding can be matched by covering the existing loopholes in our revenue generation and general public expenditures; better & disciplined financial management can provide us the required fiscal space for our needs even from the existing resources.


the very same plains of punjab witnessed hell when petrol ran out, what will happen, hypothetically speaking, if an enemy enforces a blockade and there is no Navy to break that? there will be no oil either for the army to run its tanks, the airforce to fly its jets, or the public to fill their cars with.



HRK said:


> & how that will be helpful ?? Can you use Navy in the plains of Punjab, Mountains of Kashmir & Desert of Sindh ... ???
> 
> Navy need funds nobody can deny that but it does not mean that the funds should be diverted from the other services towards the Navy, need for the additional funding can be matched by covering the existing loopholes in our revenue generation and general public expenditures; better & disciplined financial management can provide us the required fiscal space for our needs even from the existing resources.


and 2ndly, to paraphrase araz that Pakistan has an effed up economy, so when nothing is left to defend, then why is such a huge army needed?



Dr. Stranglove said:


> are u for real with 200k soldiers we will never be able to hold defensive lines against an indian agression


i was replying to araz, actually. and to what he said about the economy being in a bad shape that we cant spend money on defence. and also, we do have a first use nuclear policy, that is enough to deter indian aggression

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

S.Y.A said:


> i was replying to araz, actually. and to what he said about the economy being in a bad shape that we cant spend money on defence. and also, we do have a first use nuclear policy, that is enough to deter indian aggression


in any case of war india will move its over 700000 troops toward us with 200000 troops we are toast
nuclear poilicy says we will use in case if our main cities get occupied ,airforce or navy gets destroyed or if country gets divided into two
why should we even allow these things to happen in the first place nukes are last resort
suppose if india attacks and captures azad kashmire and GB annexes them and declares ceasefire what should we do go gun blazing and nuke india



S.Y.A said:


> and 2ndly, to paraphrase araz that Pakistan has an effed up economy, so when nothing is left to defend, then why is such a huge army needed?


economy is getting better in a few years it will be in better shape but revanue can only be generated if gop increases tax net and siezes properties of tax evaders
they were chest thumping that they will increase the revanue by 18% they are 6 percent behind this year
ongoing operations in north west are also eating funds its not just economy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

S.Y.A said:


> the very same plains of punjab witnessed hell when petrol ran out,



Dear petroleum crises which you are referring was caused by Army ?? such a wrong analogy ....

Around $ 4-6 billion annually is being wasted by the lose bearing public enterprises .... PSO despite a profit making institution is on the verge of Default (more appropriately PSO has defaulted on technical grounds during Petrol crises). 

Again Discipline Management of resources is the only solution for the current situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

S.Y.A said:


> why not reduce the size of army then to lets say 200k? we do not have money since the creation of pakistan, yet still we want to maintain a 650k strong army. why not divert the funds saved from there to the airforce/navy.



And face 2 potential adversaries on east and west with 200K army.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S.Y.A

HRK said:


> Dear petroleum crises which you are referring was caused by Army ?? such a wrong analogy ....
> 
> Around $ 4-6 billion annually is being wasted by the lose bearing public enterprises .... PSO despite a profit making institution is on the verge of Default (more appropriately PSO has defaulted on technical grounds during Petrol crises).
> 
> Again Discipline Management of resources is the only solution for the current situation.



just shows that how you rushed to comment without even understanding a word of what I wrote. Please be so kind to read my comment again and then point out that where I said that it was caused by army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007

P-3C ORION OVER ISLAMABAD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

nomi007 said:


> P-3C ORION OVER ISLAMABAD




23 March Flypast......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

It's gonna be a biggie will all the toys in the air and on ground

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Rashid Mahmood said:


> 23 March Flypast......







today image

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## black-hawk_101

Will PN be getting more P-3Cs from US or Australia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

black-hawk_101 said:


> Will PN be getting more P-3Cs from US or Australia?



When US congress allows it ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

MK-46 torpedo loaded onto P-3C Orion ASW aircraft




just for info purpose to share in pak-navy discussion
because we are also using p-3c

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

nomi007 said:


> MK-46 torpedo loaded onto P-3C Orion ASW aircraft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just for info purpose to share in pak-navy discussion
> because we are also using p-3c



Looks like a Mk-50 (see the chequered guidance section)...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alimobin memon

black-hawk_101 said:


> Will PN be getting more P-3Cs from US or Australia?


Probably yes after p8 poseidon is inducted in Australia. These machines are great they are for maritime patrol but also are medium bombers with 20000lb internal payload they can devastate an 100m area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

Windjammer said:


>



Man, they committed a double error in a simple sentence. PAF? Jets?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alimobin memon

Donatello said:


> Man, they committed a double error in a simple sentence. PAF? Jets?


Media is stupid. For example if its mirage crash they will say f16 f7 or whatever comes to their mind crashed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=818752681493803

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nizamuddin

23 march our youm-e-pakistan day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

over isb





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=928701260487450





SAAB 2000 ERIEYE AWACS




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=928650490492527

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Pakistan Navy three ships via EDA in 2015
http://www.dsca.mil/...EDA_021315.xlsx

Armament: Mk 38 25 mm chain gun
2 x M2 .50-cal MG

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nizamuddin

very nice....... good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Ulla said:


> Pakistan Navy three ships via EDA in 2015
> http://www.dsca.mil/...EDA_021315.xlsx
> 
> Armament: Mk 38 25 mm chain gun
> 2 x M2 .50-cal MG
> 
> View attachment 207549



For coast guards l guess


----------



## IrbiS

Express News


----------



## kaonalpha

Can Pakistan afford to buy to ddg 52 destroyers? instead of 4 f22p frigates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

fatman17 said:


> For coast guards l guess



its possible, could be also used under the umbrella of Pakistan Marines.


----------



## fatman17

Finally 8 S20s with AIP


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ISLAMABAD: Naval officials informed the Standing Committee on Defence Monday that the federal government has endorsed a summary to get eight submarines from China.

Pakistan's military has long been a major importer of defence equipment, particularly from key ally China.

After the Cold War ended Pakistan began to deepen defence and economic ties with China. 

_Take a look: With new JF-17, Pakistan aims for boost to defence exports_

The committee was informed that Secretary of the Economic Affairs division Muhammad Saleem Sethi would be leaving for China tomorrow where the issue is expected to come under discussion.

The officials also said that the national security committee will give the final nod to go ahead with the plan to get eight submarines from China.

"Other proposals are under consideration as well. The Pakistan navy is also in touch with Germany, Britain and France to purchase used submarines," officials informed the committee.

Keeping in view the level of threat and the present status of submarines, naval officials said Pakistan needed the latest submarines.

The naval officials also revealed that France had refused to provide submarines to Pakistan. 

They said there seemed to be various reasons behind France's refusal to sell submarines to Pakistan — including an issue of technology transfer. On the other hand, they said France was selling its submarines to India. 

The naval officials rejected some committee members' concerns that Chinese technology was not of satisfactory quality.They said there was no such issue at hand as JF-17 has proven to be a world class military jet.

The officials informed the standing committee that Pakistan's defence relations with Russia were also improving.

On the other hand, there appeared to be a divide among committee members whether Pakistan should send troops to Saudi Arabia.

Defence Secretary Lieutenant General (retd) Alam Khattak said that the Pakistan Army would abide by the government's decision on whether to send troops to Saudi Arabia to partake in a military campaign in Yemen. 

This was the first time that the defence secretary spelled out the official stance of the Pakistan Army on sending troops to Saudi Arabia to partake in a military campaign in Yemen. 

His brief comment came in response to a volley of questions by committee members as to whether military troops would be sent to the Saudi kingdom.

Chairman Sheikh Rohail Asghar maintained that the Pakistan Army should chase terrorists regardless of their location but women members belonging to the Muttahida Qaumi Movement (MQM) and Awami National Party (ANP) had a different point of view.


----------



## fatman17

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> ISLAMABAD: Naval officials informed the Standing Committee on Defence Monday that the federal government has endorsed a summary to get eight submarines from China.
> 
> Pakistan's military has long been a major importer of defence equipment, particularly from key ally China.
> 
> After the Cold War ended Pakistan began to deepen defence and economic ties with China.
> 
> _Take a look: With new JF-17, Pakistan aims for boost to defence exports_
> 
> The committee was informed that Secretary of the Economic Affairs division Muhammad Saleem Sethi would be leaving for China tomorrow where the issue is expected to come under discussion.
> 
> The officials also said that the national security committee will give the final nod to go ahead with the plan to get eight submarines from China.
> 
> "Other proposals are under consideration as well. The Pakistan navy is also in touch with Germany, Britain and France to purchase used submarines," officials informed the committee.
> 
> Keeping in view the level of threat and the present status of submarines, naval officials said Pakistan needed the latest submarines.
> 
> The naval officials also revealed that France had refused to provide submarines to Pakistan.
> 
> They said there seemed to be various reasons behind France's refusal to sell submarines to Pakistan — including an issue of technology transfer. On the other hand, they said France was selling its submarines to India.
> 
> The naval officials rejected some committee members' concerns that Chinese technology was not of satisfactory quality.They said there was no such issue at hand as JF-17 has proven to be a world class military jet.
> 
> The officials informed the standing committee that Pakistan's defence relations with Russia were also improving.
> 
> On the other hand, there appeared to be a divide among committee members whether Pakistan should send troops to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Defence Secretary Lieutenant General (retd) Alam Khattak said that the Pakistan Army would abide by the government's decision on whether to send troops to Saudi Arabia to partake in a military campaign in Yemen.
> 
> This was the first time that the defence secretary spelled out the official stance of the Pakistan Army on sending troops to Saudi Arabia to partake in a military campaign in Yemen.
> 
> His brief comment came in response to a volley of questions by committee members as to whether military troops would be sent to the Saudi kingdom.
> 
> Chairman Sheikh Rohail Asghar maintained that the Pakistan Army should chase terrorists regardless of their location but women members belonging to the Muttahida Qaumi Movement (MQM) and Awami National Party (ANP) had a different point of view.





While officials are staying tight-lipped about the sale price, it is likely to be substantially less than the $16-18 million cost of an F-16.

Ha ha what an article. Pl spare us from PK media. Today Dawn also reported that the 8 subs will cost between 8 to 10 billion US $. What crap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Depending on when the agreement is signed 4 boats will be built in China and 4 at KSEW. China can deliver 1 boat per year after completion of sea trials. Expect 1st boat to be delivered late 2016 or early 2017 with the remaining delivered by 2020 as KSEW should also start delivery after 2017. Each boat will cost roughly US $ 275 to 300 mill with western AIP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

fatman17 said:


> Depending on when the agreement is signed 4 boats will be built in China and 4 at KSEW. China can deliver 1 boat per year after completion of sea trials. Expect 1st boat to be delivered late 2016 or early 2017 with the remaining delivered by 2020 as KSEW should also start delivery after 2017. Each boat will cost roughly US $ 275 to 300 mill with western AIP



What about improved F-22Ps sir? Also on the plate or just another bs news?


----------



## IrbiS

fatman17 said:


> Depending on when the agreement is signed 4 boats will be built in China and 4 at KSEW. China can deliver 1 boat per year after completion of sea trials. Expect 1st boat to be delivered late 2016 or early 2017 with the remaining delivered by 2020 as KSEW should also start delivery after 2017. Each boat will cost roughly US $ 275 to 300 mill with western AIP


Price is good. Waiting to know about the finalized equipment and weaponry.

And Urdu media should be banned to report defence related news


----------



## ghazi52

Yes. Urdu media should be banned to report defence related news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS

*Govt approves purchase of 8 Chinese submarines, six ATRs aircraft for Pakistan Navy*
Army to follow policy of govt about Saudi-Yemen situation: defence secretary









*ISLAMABAD* – National Assembly Standing Committee on Defence was told on Tuesday that the army would follow the policy of the government relating to Saudi–Yemen conflict.


The meeting was also told that the government has approved the purchase of eight submarines from China while negotiations are also being held with different countries including Germany, Britain and France for the purchase of second hand submarines. Meeting of the standing committee was held here on Tuesday under the chairmanship of Shaikh Rohail Asghar. It was attended by the secretary defence, the additional secretary defence, the director general military land and other senior officials.


Additional Defence secretary Rear Admiral Mukhtar Khan said that National Security Committee has approved in principle the project to acquire eight Chinese submarines. Financial negotiations for the same are in advance stages. He further said that Pakistan navy requirement of special funds of $ 294 million to upgrade/induct ATRs aircraft has been approved by Ministry of Defence in consultation with the finance division. Summary has been submitted for approval of National Security Committee.


To a question, he informed that Pakistan Navy is also participating in the operation to bring the Pakistani Nationals from Yemen and for this purpose one ship of Pakistan Navy has already been moved towards Yemen and the second ship is ready for departure. The defence secretary said that different options are under consideration for evacuation of Pakistanis in Yemen. One option is to take the Pakistanis to Djibouti and then bring them by air to Pakistan.


There were heated exchanges between Pakistan Muslim League-N’s Junaid Anwar Chaudhry and Muttahida Qaumi Movement’s Kashwar Zehra over Pakistan’s support to Saudi Arabia. Chairman of the Committee said that Pakistan army should follow those who have destroyed peace in Pakistan and other Islamic countries. The committee members expressed their strong resentment for not being invited to Pakistan Day Parade.


Mahmood Khan Achakzai said that matter of acquisition of land in Swat for establishment of Cantonment be settled with the local people as there is great concern because their crops are being destroyed. The standing committee formed a sub committee comprising Mahmood Khan Achakzai, Musarrat Zeb and Saeed Khan to help settle the matter while Director General Military Lands promised to submit a report soon to the committee.


Govt approves purchase of 8 Chinese submarines, six ATRs aircraft for Pakistan Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms

Pakistan in talks with China 'for eight submarines'

Farhan Bokhari, Islamabad and James Hardy, London - IHS Jane's Navy International

31 March 2015



China is marketing the Type 041 SSK overseas as the S20. Source: IHS/Patrick Allen

The Pakistani government has approved the purchase of eight new submarines from China, senior Pakistan Navy officers told the National Assembly's defence committee on 31 March.

In 2011 the government revealed that the navy had begun discussions with China to buy six submarines, with the number of platforms subsequently raised to eight. Those discussions began after the Pakistan Navy stepped back from pursuing the purchase of three submarines from Germany on cost grounds.

The navy officials who spoke on 31 March neither revealed the type of boats to be ordered nor a likely price.

A Pakistani Foreign Ministry official told IHS Jane's that while he did not know which platform would be supplied to Pakistan, "in the recent past, there have been reports of discussions for the Type 041 submarines".

The Type 041 'Yuan' class is described by IHS Jane's Fighting Ships as a diesel electric attack submarine (SSK), potentially with Stirling air independent propulsion, that is armed with YJ-2 (YJ-82) anti-ship missiles and a combination of Yu-4 (SAET-50) passive homing and Yu-3 (SET-65E) active/passive homing torpedoes.

Since 2004 12 Type 041 submarines are believed to have been launched, while the US Department of Defense estimated in its May 2013 annual report to Congress on China's military that production could reach 20 ships. An export version, marketed as the S20 and unveiled in February 2013, displaces about 2,300 tonnes.

The PN is known to operate five French submarines: three Agosta 90B (Khalid-class) submarines purchased in the 1990s and two ageing Agosta 70 (Hashmat-class) boats dating from the late 1970s.

Lieutenant General Talat Masood (retd), who is now a commentator on defence affairs, told IHS Jane's it was "difficult to imagine a price of less than USD500 million per submarine, if not more". By comparison IHS Jane's DS Forecast notes that the Indian Navy is paying USD763 million per boat for six DCNS Scorpene SSKs.

Masood said that in view of the close defence collaboration that exists between China and Pakistan, Beijing was likely to extend a long-term loan, possibly at a low interest rate, to cover the cost of the Type 041s.


----------



## IrbiS

_Financial Times _reported that the deal could be worth 4-5 billion dollars quoting navy sources aware of negotiations


----------



## fatman17

IrbiS said:


> _Financial Times _reported that the deal could be worth 4-5 billion dollars quoting navy sources aware of negotiations



Final price will depend on what the navy wants on these boats.

The other cost parameter would be the construction of the submarine rebuild factory at ormara JNB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

The Chinese Yuan-class submarine is reportedly one of the types of subs possibly under consideration by Pakistan.

ISLAMABAD — Pakistan is renewing efforts to modernize its submarine arm with eight submarines from China as well as a search for surplus European submarines.

Navy and Defence Ministry officials revealed the plans to the National Assembly Standing Committee on Defence on Tuesday, with Economic Affairs Secretary Muhammad Saleem Sethi leaving for China to pursue the deal on Wednesday.

Analysts believe that since the National Security Committee has agreed to the deal in principle, it is likely to go ahead.

The officials also requested US $294 million to upgrade ATR-72 maritime patrol aircraft. Two un-upgraded aircraft are in service, and officials hope to acquire more.

Pakistan operates five French submarines.

Its two Agosta-70s were acquired in 1979 and 1980, respectively, and despite upgrades they are widely acknowledged by analysts to be well past their prime and in need of replacement. Three air-independent propulsion (AIP)-equipped Agosta-90Bs, which are a development of the Agosta-70s, were commissioned from 1999 onward.

The Navy requires 12 submarines laid out in the Armed Forces Development Plan (AFDP) 2015 and a later revised plan.

Tuesday's proceedings created some confusion, however, with officials telling the committee that surplus submarines had been pursued from France, Germany, and the UK, but later acknowledging France had refused Pakistan's approaches with concerns over transfer of technology as one example.

Brian Cloughley, previous Australian defense attache to Islamabad, has said France has simply abandoned the Pakistani defense market to focus on the far more lucrative Indian one.

The mention of the UK was also surprising, considering the UK has not built or operated conventional submarines since the early 1990s, and sold its four Upholder-class subs to Canada where they now serve as the Victoria class.

Cloughley believes the Germans may not be willing or able to supply any surplus submarines either as they do not seem to have any, or at least any that Pakistan would want.

German firms offer new Type-214, Type-209/1400 mod, and Type-210 mod submarines for export.

However, Cloughley said there may be other possibilities.

Germany partnered with Turkey in 2011 to offer Indonesia a lease/new-build deal for Type-209 submarines. Indonesia, however, selected the South Korean improved Chang Bogo, a development of the Type-209/1400.

Turkish industry officials have told Defense News they are ready to offer Pakistan Type-209s if asked.

Turkey, one of Pakistan's closest allies and strongest defense industry partners, shelved its plans to upgrade its six Type-209/1200 Atilay class subs with AIP systems in favor of acquiring the Type-214.

However, Pakistani defense industry officials have said Islamabad would prefer a newer design.

It is uncertain if present circumstances have forced a rethink. "It's all supposition, and I'm afraid there doesn't seem to be an answer," Cloughley said.

Pakistan almost signed a deal for three Type-214 subs in 2008, raises hopes of Pakistan-Turkish submarine cooperation.

However, analyst Haris Khan of the Pakistan Military Consortium think tank said the deal floundered on the issue of financing after the then-Pakistan People's Party-led government signed an IMF loan agreement that derailed the sub acquisition plans.

He said the Type-214 deal was the centerpiece of the naval aspect of the AFDP, and that the first submarine would have been delivered in 2015. The naval aspect of the AFDP especially is in total disarray, he said.

It is unknown if the Type-214 was shelved until finances become available (some industry officials believe this was at least the intention at the time the deal collapsed), but attention subsequently switched to acquiring six AIP-equipped submarines from China.

Due to the need to decommission the Agosta-70s, Khan believes any refurbished submarines will be required to be "sailing under a Pakistani flag within 12 months."

Acquiring Turkish Type-209s remains possible, and despite Pakistan's predicament, Khan says "Under the present circumstances I don't see any collaboration between Pakistan and Turkey since Pakistan will only be locally producing Chinese submarines."

Whether the Chinese submarines are the S-20 export derivative of the Type-039A/Type-041 Yuan-class submarine, or a bespoke design, is unclear. But the Yuan has also been mentioned, and according to government officials the deal was supposed to be secured by the end of 2014.

If the deal transpires, Khan said it will be the largest ever Sino-Pakistani deal. He believes the submarines will each cost $ 250 million to $325 million.

Neither the Ministry of Defence nor the Navy would shed further light when asked. No answers were forthcoming to requests regarding the timeframe of the deal, whether the two Agosta-70s will finally be retired now the number of planned Chinese submarines has increased to eight, clarification on acquiring surplus Western submarines, or the status of the Type-214 acquisition efforts.

Should the Chinese deal go through, it will be a considerable relief, and be especially significant for the nuclear deterrent.

Pakistan inaugurated its Naval Strategic Force Command in 2012 in response to India's rapid nuclearization.

A potential force of 8 AIP-equipped Chinese subs and the three Agosta-90Bs "is a quantum leap in existing capabilities," said Mansoor Ahmed of Quaid-e-Azam University's Department of Defence and Strategic Studies.

Though acknowledging nuclear-powered attack boats are far more capable, he believes "An AIP [diesel-electric submarine] offers Pak the best bang for the buck. But it has to be supplemented with a commensurate investment in [anti-submarine warfare] capabilities to neutralize developments on the Indian side."

He said this will lay the groundwork for having a permanent sea-based deterrent equipped with plutonium-based warheads fitted to cruise missiles, "which is expected to be the next major milestone in Pakistan's development of a triad."

Ahmed acknowledges this "would pose fresh challenges for ensuring effective and secure communications at all times with the submarines for both India and Pak in addition to having a mated-arsenal at sea that would require pre-delegation of launch authority at some level for both countries.

"This would be an altogether new challenge that would have to be addressed for an effective sea-based deterrent."

Nevertheless, AIP-equipped conventional submarines "provide reliable second strike platforms, [and] an assured capability resides with [nuclear-powered attack and nuclear-powered ballistic missile submarines], which are technically very complex and challenging to construct and operate compared to SSKs, and also very capital intensive."

Email: uansari@defensenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JPMM

I vote for type 214!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

The submarines of European origin are most likely to be Greek 214s which will be sold back to Germany for resell to a third country. Greece is bankrupt in true sense of the word. Also Greek 214s have had technical issues but are fixable that is why getting the Germans involved is critical.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

PAKISTAN

WHY DO THEY MATTER?

By Jeffrey Lin and P.W. Singer Posted April 7, 2015


The S-20 SSK was first offered at the IDEX 2013 arms show in the UAE; it is a quiet 2,600 SSK capable of firing cruise missiles and torpedoes, in addition to inserting special forces and mines. Pakistan's Chinese subs are likely to be based off the S-20 design.

On March 31st, Pakistan announced plans to buy eight new Chinese-made submarines. The submarines are likely to be based of the Type 39B Yuan SSK, of which the export version is designated the S-20. The S-20 displaces about 2,300 tons, but air independent propulsion (AIP) is not standard to the submarine. AIP a closed off propulsion system, like a gas compression Stirling engine or fuel cells, that doesn't require a separate oxygen supply It is a must have for modern SSKs, allowing them to stay underwater for up to four weeks without using noisy snorkels to recharge batteries (often SSK batteries have enough charge to last several days at most). Pakistan's S-20s are likely to have AIP since its Agosta 90B submarines already have the technology; the PLAN's 12 Yuan SSKs all have sophisticated AIP systems.

Type 39C SSK


The Type 039C Yuan SSK is the latest Chinese conventional submarine, launched in 2014. It features a redesigned conning tower, as well as better sonar. The Yuan class's AIP system makes it China's most capable conventional submarines.

The significance of the plan is that it Pakistan badly needs to modernize and expand its submarine fleet, especially given rival India's acquisition of domestic, French and Russian conventional and nuclear submarines. Overall, Pakistan's 2015 naval plan calls for twelve submarines. The Pakistani Navy currently operates five French Agosta submarines, with two of its Agosta 70s 40 years old and in need of replacement soon.

Babur Cruise Missile


The Babur LACM has a range of 750-1000km, and is equipped for both conventional and nuclear attack. It is likely that it will form the basis of a submarine launched LACM, potentially giving Pakistan an underwater second strike nuclear capability.

The other important features of the S-20 purchase stems from its weaponry and its effect on regional balances of power. The S-20 has a standard load of six torpedo tubes, able to fire up to 18 torpedoes and missile canisters, which include the 533mm Yu-6 heavy torpedo, naval mines and 300km range YJ-82 anti-ship missile. Such capabilities could prove quite important in any conventional war scenario in the region. In addition, Pakistan is working to modify its nuclear capable Babur land attack cruise missile for launch from its current Agosta 90B submarines, so the new S-20s would almost certainly also be designed to carry nuclear armed Babur missiles. In addition to being able to launch nuclear strikes from previously inaccessible areas like the Bay of Bengal, an underwater nuclear deterrent would finally give Islamabad a credible second strike capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

No EU subs will be coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

*Pakistan To Buy 8 Submarines From China*
By Usman Ansari 9:09 a.m. EDT April 3, 2015
 
ISLAMABAD — Pakistan is renewing efforts to modernize its submarine arm with eight submarines from China as well as a search for surplus European submarines.

Navy and Defence Ministry officials revealed the plans to the National Assembly Standing Committee on Defence on Tuesday, with Economic Affairs Secretary Muhammad Saleem Sethi leaving for China to pursue the deal on Wednesday.

Analysts believe that since the National Security Committee has agreed to the deal in principle, it is likely to go ahead.

The officials also requested US $294 million to upgrade ATR-72 maritime patrol aircraft. Two un-upgraded aircraft are in service, and officials hope to acquire more.

Pakistan operates five French submarines.

Its two Agosta-70s were acquired in 1979 and 1980, respectively, and despite upgrades they are widely acknowledged by analysts to be well past their prime and in need of replacement. Three air-independent propulsion (AIP)-equipped Agosta-90Bs, which are a development of the Agosta-70s, were commissioned from 1999 onward.

The Navy requires 12 submarines laid out in the Armed Forces Development Plan (AFDP) 2015 and a later revised plan.

Tuesday's proceedings created some confusion, however, with officials telling the committee that surplus submarines had been pursued from France, Germany, and the UK, but later acknowledging France had refused Pakistan's approaches with concerns over transfer of technology as one example.

Brian Cloughley, previous Australian defense attache to Islamabad, has said France has simply abandoned the Pakistani defense market to focus on the far more lucrative Indian one.

The mention of the UK was also surprising, considering the UK has not built or operated conventional submarines since the early 1990s, and sold its four Upholder-class subs to Canada where they now serve as the Victoria class.

Cloughley believes the Germans may not be willing or able to supply any surplus submarines either as they do not seem to have any, or at least any that Pakistan would want.

German firms offer new Type-214, Type-209/1400 mod, and Type-210 mod submarines for export.

However, Cloughley said there may be other possibilities.

Germany partnered with Turkey in 2011 to offer Indonesia a lease/new-build deal for Type-209 submarines. Indonesia, however, selected the South Korean improved Chang Bogo, a development of the Type-209/1400.

Turkish industry officials have told Defense News they are ready to offer Pakistan Type-209s if asked.

Turkey, one of Pakistan's closest allies and strongest defense industry partners, shelved its plans to upgrade its six Type-209/1200 Atilay class subs with AIP systems in favor of acquiring the Type-214.

However, Pakistani defense industry officials have said Islamabad would prefer a newer design.

It is uncertain if present circumstances have forced a rethink. "It's all supposition, and I'm afraid there doesn't seem to be an answer," Cloughley said.

Pakistan almost signed a deal for three Type-214 subs in 2008, raises hopes of Pakistan-Turkish submarine cooperation.

However, analyst Haris Khan of the Pakistan Military Consortium think tank said the deal floundered on the issue of financing after the then-Pakistan People's Party-led government signed an IMF loan agreement that derailed the sub acquisition plans.

He said the Type-214 deal was the centerpiece of the naval aspect of the AFDP, and that the first submarine would have been delivered in 2015. The naval aspect of the AFDP especially is in total disarray, he said.

It is unknown if the Type-214 was shelved until finances become available (some industry officials believe this was at least the intention at the time the deal collapsed), but attention subsequently switched to acquiring six AIP-equipped submarines from China.

Due to the need to decommission the Agosta-70s, Khan believes any refurbished submarines will be required to be "sailing under a Pakistani flag within 12 months."

Acquiring Turkish Type-209s remains possible, and despite Pakistan's predicament, Khan says "Under the present circumstances I don't see any collaboration between Pakistan and Turkey since Pakistan will only be locally producing Chinese submarines."

Whether the Chinese submarines are the S-20 export derivative of the Type-039A/Type-041 Yuan-class submarine, or a bespoke design, is unclear. But the Yuan has also been mentioned, and according to government officials the deal was supposed to be secured by the end of 2014.

If the deal transpires, Khan said it will be the largest ever Sino-Pakistani deal. He believes the submarines will each cost $ 250 million to $325 million.

Neither the Ministry of Defence nor the Navy would shed further light when asked. No answers were forthcoming to requests regarding the timeframe of the deal, whether the two Agosta-70s will finally be retired now the number of planned Chinese submarines has increased to eight, clarification on acquiring surplus Western submarines, or the status of the Type-214 acquisition efforts.

Should the Chinese deal go through, it will be a considerable relief, and be especially significant for the nuclear deterrent.

Pakistan inaugurated its Naval Strategic Force Command in 2012 in response to India's rapid nuclearization.

A potential force of 8 AIP-equipped Chinese subs and the three Agosta-90Bs "is a quantum leap in existing capabilities," said Mansoor Ahmed of Quaid-e-Azam University's Department of Defence and Strategic Studies.

Though acknowledging nuclear-powered attack boats are far more capable, he believes "An AIP [diesel-electric submarine] offers Pak the best bang for the buck. But it has to be supplemented with a commensurate investment in [anti-submarine warfare] capabilities to neutralize developments on the Indian side."

He said this will lay the groundwork for having a permanent sea-based deterrent equipped with plutonium-based warheads fitted to cruise missiles, "which is expected to be the next major milestone in Pakistan's development of a triad."

Ahmed acknowledges this "would pose fresh challenges for ensuring effective and secure communications at all times with the submarines for both India and Pak in addition to having a mated-arsenal at sea that would require pre-delegation of launch authority at some level for both countries.

"This would be an altogether new challenge that would have to be addressed for an effective sea-based deterrent."

Nevertheless, AIP-equipped conventional submarines "provide reliable second strike platforms, [and] an assured capability resides with [nuclear-powered attack and nuclear-powered ballistic missile submarines], which are technically very complex and challenging to construct and operate compared to SSKs, and also very capital intensive."

Pakistan To Buy 8 Submarines From China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Rashid Mahmood said:


> No EU subs will be coming.



hmmm ..... so all Chinese sub at the end ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Rashid Mahmood said:


> No EU subs will be coming.



Typical media misrepresentation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Gawadar port handed to China on 40 year lease. Maybe now we see development activities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## black-hawk_101

fatman17 said:


> Gawadar port handed to China on 40 year lease. Maybe now we see development activities.


Really?


----------



## maniac@666

black-hawk_101 said:


> Really?


by the way nishan101 bhai,i,m against your ban,I also wan't each and everything for my country just like you.May be we are Siamese twins you know,brother from another mother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

I hope to see all 13-16 type-23 in on by 2020.

Also hopefully some 24 additional sea kings too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

black-hawk_101 said:


> I hope to see all 13-16 type-23 in on by 2020.
> 
> Also hopefully some 24 additional sea kings too


OH you are Nishan!!!! So good to see you !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Rashid Mahmood said:


> No EU subs will be coming.



I heard its 8 Chinese AIP subs plus 4 Turkish Navy's U-209 to be upgraded and installed with an AIP module. PN has a requirement of 15 subs as i understand?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mingle

Horus said:


> I heard its 8 Chinese AIP subs plus 4 Turkish Navy's U-209 to be upgraded and installed with an AIP module. PN has a requirement of 15 subs as i understand?


Why we looking extra 4 subs ?inread Turks R agree to sell .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Horus said:


> I heard its 8 Chinese AIP subs plus 4 Turkish Navy's U-209 to be upgraded and installed with an AIP module. PN has a requirement of 15 subs as i understand?



Bro still it's only the 8 Chinese subs.
The Turkish 209's were assessed and evaluated thoroughly, but nothing concrete so far. Probably to understand the 209s as we will face them in a war.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

black-hawk_101 said:


> I hope to see all 13-16 type-23 in on by 2020.
> 
> Also hopefully some 24 additional sea kings too



Really

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Horus said:


> I heard its 8 Chinese AIP subs plus 4 Turkish Navy's U-209 to be upgraded and installed with an AIP module. PN has a requirement of 15 subs as i understand?




PN budget is 12 subs

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zeeshanvita

Probably Pakistan is thinking to get 4 U209 and upgrade it to U214 standards..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

zeeshanvita said:


> Probably Pakistan is thinking to get 4 U209 and upgrade it to U214 standards..


4 U-214  would not cost more than $ 3 billion.
If U-209 is selected then it would not be 4 subs but more.

The U214's would have a price range of $600mil - 800 mil per boat. 

Below is the price of Friench Scorpene Subs that India is Purchasing.



fatman17 said:


> Lieutenant General Talat Masood (retd), who is now a commentator on defence affairs, told IHS Jane's it was "difficult to imagine a price of less than USD500 million per submarine, if not more". By comparison IHS Jane's DS Forecast notes that the Indian Navy is paying USD763 million per boat for six DCNS Scorpene SSKs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reddawn

We're not getting the U209s. To plug an AIP would add several months to the delivery schedule per sub so if the PN is looking to increase fleet numbers quickly the U209s are not the answer. The 8 Chinese subs plus 3 Agosta 90Bs will make up the PN sub fleet for the next 15 yrs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

US Navy. Count em.


----------



## fatman17

PN FFG


----------



## fatman17

At Quaid-e-Azam mazar


----------



## fatman17

PN marines


----------



## fatman17

Types of submarines


----------



## fatman17

Details of China's new AIP submarine technology revealed

Staff Reporter 2015-05-07 

In recent years several different air-independent propulsion (AIP) submarines have entered service in China and are said to be leading the world in standards, according to Duowei News, a media outlet run by overseas Chinese.

Due to the highly classified nature of submarine technology, however, the parameters of China's AIP systems have not been fully revealed to the public, the website stated. A May 1 report in Communist Party mouthpiece People's Daily, however, mentioned that China's "new Stirling engine" was 117% more efficient than its international rivals. The first hints of the details of the engine technology have gradually emerged recently. The engine will likely be adopted by the PLA Navy's new AIP submarine.

In the April 26 edition of People's Daily, in the run-up to Labor Day, a piece entitled "The 'Prettiest Worker' Reveals Why Workers are Beautiful" included the sentence: "In the field of special propulsion systems, the Stirling engine department of the 711 research institute of the China Ship Scientific Research Center has been around for 10 years and has independently developed a completely new engine, which is 117% more efficient than similar products overseas, which puts it in the lead worldwide. It is set to be installed in China's next generation of warships."

The 711 research institute is the main research unit that develops propulsion systems for conventional submarines. One of the most advanced systems it created was the AIP system for the Type 039B Song-class diesel-electric submarine, powered with Stirling engines based on engines imported into China from Sweden during the 1980s.

According to the People's Daily report, there are several models of the Swedish 4-275 propulsion system that the country is currently exporting to overseas buyers, including a 75 kilowatt and a 110 kW model. Only the 75 kW version is being sold on the international market, however. China imported the 75 kW version from Sweden then replicated the engine and used it to power the Type 039B submarine.

As the Stirling engine is not very efficient, it is normally used for slow cruising underwater. A new electricity generating technology developed in China allows the submarine to cruise underwater and charge its battery at the same time, the website stated. So although the four Stirling engines are identical in efficiency to those used in Japan's Soryu-class diesel-electric attack submarines, the Chinese submarines are afforded more tactical flexibility. Before the liquid oxygen on board the submarine is exhausted, the submarine does not need to navigate with its snorkel extended to the surface, which puts it at the same level of performance as a small nuclear submarine.

This leaves the problem of the low efficiency of the Stirling engine. The engines of the Type 039B submarine charge quite slowly. After travelling at a speed of 20 knots for several hours underwater, it needs to slow to a speed of 2 knots for several days to recharge its battery, which makes increasing the efficiency of the engine key.

This is what the 711 research institute has been working to address. According to a 2004 report by state news agency Xinhua, the engine developed by the 711 research institute has made a breakthrough in the technology. The new engine is said to have a 20 kW and a 100 kW model, said the website. The advantage of the engine is that it can be used together with other propulsion systems such as natural gas, diesel, solar energy or other solid fuels to generate electricity. This also reduces emissions compared to other engines on the market. This meant that back in 2004, China had almost equaled the power of the Swedish 110 kW 4-275 Stirling engine.

The website then speculated that the power of China's new generation of Stirling engine has likely reached the 160 kW or 217 kW mark. If new submarines were to use four Sterling engines, as the Type 039B submarine does, then this would mean power of 640 kW to 868 kW (868-1,180 horsepower). The engine would also drive the submarine at the same time as charging the battery. The Russian Kilo-class submarine has one 150 horsepower cruise generator and two emergency-use 102 horsepower generators.

This means that China's new Stirling engine can charge its main battery at the speed of a conventionally-powered submarine in snorkel mode, while travelling at a low speed of 2-3 knots. This is a unique breakthrough. Even the lithium battery powered submarine, which is under development, is unable to compete with diesel-electric submarines in terms of energy density and it still needs to charge its battery with its snorkel extended.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A2Z

fatman17 said:


> Depending on when the agreement is signed 4 boats will be built in China and 4 at KSEW. China can deliver 1 boat per year after completion of sea trials. Expect 1st boat to be delivered late 2016 or early 2017 with the remaining delivered by 2020 as KSEW should also start delivery after 2017. Each boat will cost roughly US $ 275 to 300 mill with western AIP


So 4 subs would be built at KSEW that is good. Which western AIP any idea?


----------



## ziaulislam

better wait for the deal to be signed atlleast! i may be delayed further for reason of PN not satisfied with modified Chinese sub yet or for the reason of financing

on point of Greece someone mentioned, i am surprised that they have so many subs and such large air force despite being a small country and in EU


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

ziaulislam said:


> better wait for the deal to be signed atlleast! i may be delayed further for reason of PN not satisfied with modified Chinese sub yet or for the reason of financing
> 
> on point of Greece someone mentioned, i am surprised that they have so many subs and such large air force despite being a small country and in EU


Greece is at a strategic location hence it requires big fleet of subs. These are to stop or atleast delay the USSR / Russia to enter southern europe. 

The other reason is that Greece and Turkey are also in a state of war though they are together on the issue of NATO but not in regards to their own border disputes.


----------



## fatman17

A2Z said:


> So 4 subs would be built at KSEW that is good. Which western AIP any idea?



Sterling AIP


----------



## ziaulislam

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> Greece is at a strategic location hence it requires big fleet of subs. These are to stop or atleast delay the USSR / Russia to enter southern europe.
> 
> The other reason is that Greece and Turkey are also in a state of war though they are together on the issue of NATO but not in regards to their own border disputes.


i think the second point is valid, there is no longer a USSR since 1990 and they are part of European union anyway, most of subs were brought after USSR..anyway i still wonder that if they are under so much debt why did they went on spending so much


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

ziaulislam said:


> i think the second point is valid, there is no longer a USSR since 1990 and they are part of European union anyway, most of subs were brought after USSR..anyway i still wonder that if they are under so much debt why did they went on spending so much



Even though USSR is no more still Russia would eventually become a super power in the long run. In 1990 USSR 's legacy fighter aircraft and naval fleets were all sold on the black market. That was the a good time for many European and USA to actually get to know how advance was the USSR technology. Russia was finding that they could now sell the wast reserves oil and gas to build up their economy. Greece invested in Submarines knowing than by the time these are inducted Russia would be modernizing her military. This is true today Russia is building her navy. The Greek economy has fallen due to internal issues but this does not indicate that Greece would sell any of her assets. 

If you recall there was a plan for a combined European Armed Force, Greece would have placed these in that and would have earned money from the European Union but this did not mature due to the fall of USSR. 

Today the Navies of Mediterranean countries, Middle East, South Asia and South East Asia are in a process of increasing their Naval Fleets so those countries that have ordered the latest surface and underwater fleets are going to sell their old ones. Greece may be in a position to sell the old ones without the modifications because they can not afford the upgrades. Though there are some other experts who tend to say that it is easier and much more logical to sell the new ones that and maintain the old ones with upgrades. 

IMO 
Greece like other Western Nation's would keep the new ones though they may be more expensive and sell the old ones so that the maintenance cost is reduced. Here the only issue that would take importance is that Cyprus is bankrupt, they do not have any military but rely on the Greeks to protect them.They might be willing to pay for the upgrades of the old fleet. Recently the out cry of illegal immigrants has also raised the attention of EU to some how tackle this growing problem. The same south European countries that are almost bankrupt (Spain, Italy, France and Greece) are on the front line. Talks regarding making of a joint military naval force are on the agenda but the problem is who are going to finance them. Till the time a possible deal is tabled and the finances allotted till that time some amounts would be pored into all those countries that for the Southern European bock.


----------



## JPMM

Thats not true, there are already Portugal/Italy/Spain/France in the Mediterranian Sea from 2014. There is a agreement of these 4 countries in defence matters. Including naval forces. Must be the best aviable forces in the South Europe.

EUROMARFOR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Pakistan Seeks New Force for Sea Boundaries*
By Usman Ansari 2:02 p.m. EDT May 15, 2015





_Pakistan Navy Ship (PNS) Shahjahan and PNS Tippi Sultan are seen with the USS Reuben James. The Pakistan Navy is looking to build a new force to protect sea boundaries.(Photo: Wikipedia)_

ISLAMABAD — Pakistan is to raise a new force to help safeguard its sea boundaries, but analysts are perplexed as to how the force is to be raised even though there is a need to improve security.

The move was announced Tuesday by Pakistan's Minister for Ports and Shipping Senator Kamran Michael who said a force of 12,000 Marines was to be raised and headed by a three star general. He added the Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif had sanctioned the program and the defense ministry had commenced work on establishing the force.

However, neither the defense ministry nor the Pakistan Navy would provide details of the proposed force when contacted by Defense News.

It is not understood how this Marine force will be established, whether it will be an entirely new force, drawn from other Marine units, or an expansion of existing units that will be re-tasked.

There is no time frame given for when it will become operational.

Pakistan's maritime area of interest has been very topical of late.

The move to establish the new force comes as work on the US $36 billion Sino-Pakistani economic corridor to connect Pakistan's deepwater port of Gwadar with western China gets underway, and against the backdrop of an expansion in the size of Pakistan's Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ).

In March the United Nations' Commission on Limits of Continental Shelf also accepted Pakistan's claim to extend its EEZ to the continental shelf limits and extended it from 200 nautical miles to 350. This amounts to an additional 50,000 square kilometers, taking the total EEZ from 240,000 square kilometers to 290,000 square kilometers.

Regarding the establishment of this new force, former Australian defense attache to Islamabad Brian Cloughley says an initiative of this size will take a monumental level of organization and training, the scale of which may not yet be apparent.

"Recruiting, alone, will take years. Of course it's an excellent idea, but it would be better to build on the Coast Guard and the [Maritime Security Agency] — combine and expand the two, under the legal cover of the latter."

Asked as to whether this may be part of the recently announced Sino-Pakistani economic corridor program and if the Chinese would help equip the new force he said, "I have no doubt that the Chinese will be most supportive and will probably provide equipment."

There could yet be another theory as to how the force will be established however. Though the move was announced by the Minister for Ports and Shipping, Cloughley does not believe the force will be tasked solely with port security.

"I think the new force is intended to assume the duties currently performed by the Coast Guard and the Maritime Security Agency (MSA), not just to concentrate on ports."

Similarly, analyst Haris Khan of the Pakistan Military Consortium think tank agrees there needs to be some form of change, but that this should focus on capacity building for the MSA.

"What is required is that the MSA needs expansion and it needs to incorporate the Coast Guard," he said. "There is already a viable structure of command and control of the MSA which operates under the supervision of Pakistan Navy."

Highlighting the MSA's assets in having "close to 2,500 personal, four Barkat class OPVs, three Shanghai II class FAC, ten 13 meter interdiction patrol craft, and three BN Defender aircraft", Khan says this provides a good core capability.

The Coast Guard is a land-based paramilitary force currently under control of the Army. The MSA is a maritime paramilitary unit under the control of the Navy.

Analysts dispute the effectiveness of the Coast Guard, but it made headlines this month when it seized just over 3,000kg of hashish during a raid in the town of Pasni, Balochistan. It was destined for the gulf where it would have been worth an estimated US $50 million and is one of the largest ever seizures of the drug.

There is, however, an apparent shortage of assets to effectively patrol the EEZ, and Khan believes "the MSA should be provided more sea vessels for interdiction, more fixed wing aircraft should be added, and particularly helicopters."

There is already some indication of more assets on the way for the MSA.

Last October, the Defense Security Cooperation Agency sent notification to Congress of the State Department's intention to provide eight GRC43M cutters to Pakistan under a foreign military sales transfer.

These are intended to help Pakistan ensure security in its coastal waters and the EEZ.

Though nothing has been heard of this proposal since then, Khan understands it may have progressed to the stage where Pakistani personnel have traveled to the US to undergo training on the type.

Ultimately, however, Khan is unconvinced of the wisdom of establishing a new force, and highlights that there are already a number of organizations of overlapping responsibility including various provincial level Anti Narcotics Force units that complicate matters and drain resources.

"Establishing a brand new organization will take a lot of time and energy and the financial burden would be something the already weak finances of the country cannot bear. This hodgepodge of several different paramilitary forces only creates financial burden."

Pakistan Seeks New Force for Sea Boundaries

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

As the Pakistan navy disburses it's naval assets along the makran coast, it makes good sense to have a well trained force under the MSA to patrol and monitor it's coastal waters and EEZ. As the MSA is under naval command it makes good sense. This leaves the navy to perform it's prime duty of ensuring that the sea lanes remain open and is able to interdict the adversary on and under the high seas. My only question would be the size of this force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Watch "Submarine Diving" on YouTube -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A2Z

The question is whether what is said would be done or face the same ending as being predicted? i.e. cancelled due to lack of funds. A lots of work needs to be done to strengthen the PN, in comparison to PAF and PA PN is the weakest link in Pakistan armed forces, like its said the team is as strong as its weakest link.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

What is the current status of 8 global response cutters from the US?? ?


----------



## alimobin memon

When will the Amphibious_warfare_ship that are being build at least 2 to be commissioned in navy ?


----------



## chauvunist

@fatman17 ..sir,can you please post the pics here in full version instead of thumbnails..thanks


----------



## Rocky rock

is there any chances of "Milgem Corvettes" to come or it would also be another Day Dreaming...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

alimobin memon said:


> When will the Amphibious_warfare_ship that are being build at least 2 to be commissioned in navy ?


What amphibious ship?


----------



## alimobin memon

RAMPAGE said:


> What amphibious ship?


landing crafts


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Rocky rock said:


> is there any chances of "Milgem Corvettes" to come or it would also be another Day Dreaming...?


no chance of milgem class ... It is a expensive corvette ..Even TN is reducing the order



alimobin memon said:


> landing crafts


Landing craft is a expensive project and Navy don't want that


----------



## Indus Falcon

alimobin memon said:


> landing crafts



Are you quoting Wikipedia?


----------



## RAMPAGE

alimobin memon said:


> landing crafts


Konsai Pakistan mai rehtay ho bhai? No Amphibious assault ships being built.


----------



## alimobin memon

Abay Bhaiyo thanday ho jao im not talking about amphibious assault ship or 100+ meter dock landing ships im talking about landing crafts that carry marines to sea shores. Amphibious sirf carrier ki tarah ki ships ko nai boltay.


----------



## RAMPAGE

alimobin memon said:


> Abay Bhaiyo thanday ho jao im not talking about amphibious assault ship or 100+ meter dock landing ships im talking about landing crafts that carry marines to sea shores. Amphibious sirf carrier ki tarah ki ships ko nai boltay.


Bhai you used to word 'ship' and hence the confusion. 

You are probably talking about Pakistani version of this :


----------



## Sulman Badshah

RAMPAGE said:


> Bhai you used to word 'ship' and hence the confusion.
> 
> You are probably talking about Pakistani version of this :


He is talking about this thing






Landing craft - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## fatman17

Sulman Badshah said:


> What is the current status of 8 global response cutters from the US?? ?



Should be delivered by end 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

chauvunist said:


> @fatman17 ..sir,can you please post the pics here in full version instead of thumbnails..thanks



Bro these days I'm operating from my Samsung note 4. My laptop decided to call it a day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

fatman17 said:


> Should be delivered by end 2016


they are only approved for sale .. i guess we haven't signed them yet


----------



## Sulman Badshah

alimobin memon said:


> Abay Bhaiyo thanday ho jao im not talking about amphibious assault ship or 100+ meter dock landing ships im talking about landing crafts that carry marines to sea shores. Amphibious sirf carrier ki tarah ki ships ko nai boltay.





RAMPAGE said:


> Konsai Pakistan mai rehtay ho bhai? No Amphibious assault ships being built.





Indus Falcon said:


> Are you quoting Wikipedia?





alimobin memon said:


> When will the Amphibious_warfare_ship that are being build at least 2 to be commissioned in navy ?





RAMPAGE said:


> What amphibious ship?




Found the Contract of 2 Landing docks 
Page 71 
ministry of defence purchase year book 13-14

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Sulman Badshah said:


> Found the Contract of 2 Landing docks
> Page 71
> ministry of defence purchase year book 13-14
> 
> View attachment 222263


Recently there was a steal cutting ceremony in Karachi...What was it for?


----------



## alimobin memon

bas kaha na

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> Recently there was a steal cutting ceremony in Karachi...What was it for?


Fast attack craft boat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Sulman Badshah said:


> Fast attack craft boat


there was an other one as well a few days after.


----------



## alimobin memon

Thanks to me...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> Recently there was a steal cutting ceremony in Karachi...What was it for?



Azmat fac and supply Tanker

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GoMarines

Plz tell me !
How Non-Technical Sailor-Marine become an officer (In future) ??


----------



## fatman17

Just a nice pic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Harbour and shore patrol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

KSEW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

FFG Aslat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

PNS Hamza AIP-EQUIPPED

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

PNS Nasr oil Tanker and supply ship

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Artist rendition of oil Tanker under construction by turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

In discussions with a naval source last night, he was of the opinion that defence relations between Turkey and Pakistan are cooling off as Turkish systems are getting expensive and in some cases cost as much as European or American systems. From his perspective the navy is not placing orders for additional MRTPs, the coastal corvettes discussions didn't move much and the upgrade of the recently purchased ATRs for maritime surveillance have also stalled. Training of naval officers at Turkish military institutions have also been curtailed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## araz

fatman17 said:


> In discussions with a naval source last night, he was of the opinion that defence relations between Turkey and Pakistan are cooling off as Turkish systems are getting expensive and in some cases cost as much as European or American systems. From his perspective the navy is not placing orders for additional MRTPs, the coastal corvettes discussions didn't move much and the upgrade of the recently purchased ATRs for maritime surveillance have also stalled. Training of naval officers at Turkish military institutions have also been curtailed.


Sir.
This was bound to happen. Turkish Navy maintains western standards and does things properly. This means their cost are going to be higher and in line with Western systems. Some of their technology is borrowed from the west and therefore they may have to pay a premium for the work carried out. Also labour cost is also going to be higher than in Asia due to living standards. All of this translates into increased costs. So Turkish products will be good but they will become more costlier.
Araz

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CHI RULES

Pls tell which PN frigates are armed with C803 missiles as wiki showing no such frigate however Pakistan Name in users of C803 missiles is mentioned.


----------



## Inception-06

fatman17 said:


> In discussions with a naval source last night, he was of the opinion that defence relations between Turkey and Pakistan are cooling off as Turkish systems are getting expensive and in some cases cost as much as European or American systems. From his perspective the navy is not placing orders for additional MRTPs, the coastal corvettes discussions didn't move much and the upgrade of the recently purchased ATRs for maritime surveillance have also stalled. Training of naval officers at Turkish military institutions have also been curtailed.



Cant understand what price of ships has to do with training of naval officers at Turkish military institutions ?


----------



## Neptune

It's quite expensive to train NCOs and Officers in Turkey. Example: the shortest length of officer training is four years and the longest lasting is 12 years if you include 4year staff training too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Ulla said:


> Cant understand what price of ships has to do with training of naval officers at Turkish military institutions ?



Training also costs it's not free.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan nearing assembly stage of S20 submarine

Staff Reporter 2015-06-08

A Type 039A Yuan-class submarine. 

Pakistan is preparing for the assembly of the S20, the export version of China's Type 039A Yuan-class diesel-electric submarine equipped with air-independent propulsion, according to a Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works official cited in the Canada-based Kanwa Defense Review.

This is the first time for a Pakistani official to reveal the nation's intention to purchase the Chinese submarine, according to the report. Pakistan completed its technical negotiations with China about importing six S20 submarines, though an agreed means of payment has delayed the signing of the deal.

Pakistan requires technology transfer from China, said the report. However, it wants all of its vessels to be equipped with its own fire-control and weapon systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Asia

Pakistan will buy eight Chinese subs , although the precise model and cost remains unconfirmed. IHS Janes has speculated that it may be the Type 041 Yuan-class attack variant. Talks between Beijing and Islamabad date back to 2011, following the disintegration of a potential deal with Germany. China is Pakistan’s largest supplier of arms, according to SIPRI , with this current deal slated to be one of the largest transfers yet between the two countries.


----------



## CHI RULES

Pls tell which PN frigates are armed with C803 missiles as wiki showing no such frigate however Pakistan Name in users of C803 missiles is mentioned. Further how PN is using OHP destroyer? still having no potent weapons.


----------



## fatman17

The navy's share of the budget is roughly USD 1B. It has to manage itself in this. This does not include capital purchases.


----------



## Sulman Badshah

do anyone know about the status of projected Corvette's ????


----------



## fatman17

Sulman Badshah said:


> do anyone know about the status of projected Corvette's ????
> 
> View attachment 228896



It remains at project stage


----------



## fatman17

Indian media reporting this news 

China to build patrol vessels for Pakistan Maritime agency

Agreement coincides with the visit of the Chinese Vice-Minister of State Security Dong Haizhou

By Mohsin Ali, Correspondent
June 10, 2015

Islamabad: China will construct six patrol vessels for Pakistan’s Maritime Security Agency under an agreement signed here on Wednesday.

Four vessels will be built in China and the remaining two in Karachi under a technology transfer agreement signed at the Defence Production Ministry in Rawalpindi.

The documents were signed by M/s China Ship Trading Company and the Pakistani government.

The ministry’s spokesperson said the acquisition of new ships would boost the maritime agency’s operational preparedness to protect resources in Pakistan’s Exclusive Economic Zone.

Last year, the executive committee of the National Economic Council had approved 13.87 billion Pakistan rupees (Dh500 million) for the procurement of six maritime patrol vessels.

The latest agreement coincided with the visit of the Chinese Vice-Minister of State Security Dong Haizhou, to Pakistan.

The Chinese vice-minister met on Wednesday with Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif.

Matters related to security of the $46 billion (Dh168 billion) China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project were also discussed during the meeting, according to a military statement.

Dong Haizhou said China attaches great importance to its relations with Pakistan, and early completion of the project would not only benefit Pakistan and China but the entire region.

The 3,000km corridor running from the southern Gwadar port on the Arabian Sea to China’s western Xinjiang region was launched in April during Chinese President Xi Jinping’s visit to Islamabad.


----------



## rockstar08

fatman17 said:


> Indian media reporting this news
> 
> China to build patrol vessels for Pakistan Maritime agency
> 
> Agreement coincides with the visit of the Chinese Vice-Minister of State Security Dong Haizhou
> 
> By Mohsin Ali, Correspondent
> June 10, 2015
> 
> Islamabad: China will construct six patrol vessels for Pakistan’s Maritime Security Agency under an agreement signed here on Wednesday.
> 
> Four vessels will be built in China and the remaining two in Karachi under a technology transfer agreement signed at the Defence Production Ministry in Rawalpindi.
> 
> The documents were signed by M/s China Ship Trading Company and the Pakistani government.
> 
> The ministry’s spokesperson said the acquisition of new ships would boost the maritime agency’s operational preparedness to protect resources in Pakistan’s Exclusive Economic Zone.
> 
> Last year, the executive committee of the National Economic Council had approved 13.87 billion Pakistan rupees (Dh500 million) for the procurement of six maritime patrol vessels.
> 
> The latest agreement coincided with the visit of the Chinese Vice-Minister of State Security Dong Haizhou, to Pakistan.
> 
> The Chinese vice-minister met on Wednesday with Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif.
> 
> Matters related to security of the $46 billion (Dh168 billion) China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project were also discussed during the meeting, according to a military statement.
> 
> Dong Haizhou said China attaches great importance to its relations with Pakistan, and early completion of the project would not only benefit Pakistan and China but the entire region.
> 
> The 3,000km corridor running from the southern Gwadar port on the Arabian Sea to China’s western Xinjiang region was launched in April during Chinese President Xi Jinping’s visit to Islamabad.



Is this Chinese MSA is same as Cutters we bought from USA ?? 
do they have for same purpose ?


----------



## CHI RULES

i ha asked question to respected members abt whioch ships of PAK armed with C803 missiles no body bother to reply it.


----------



## alimobin memon

F


CHI RULES said:


> i ha asked question to respected members abt whioch ships of PAK armed with C803 missiles no body bother to reply it.


F22p and Azmat Class sir


----------



## fatman17

CHI RULES said:


> i ha asked question to respected members abt whioch ships of PAK armed with C803 missiles no body bother to reply it.



It's top secret mate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

rockstar08 said:


> Is this Chinese MSA is same as Cutters we bought from USA ??
> do they have for same purpose ?



This is baffling. It could mean 2 things. 
1. We are buying both Chinese and American cutters which could be overkill. 
2. Buying the cheaper Chinese ships and save the $$$.


----------



## araz

fatman17 said:


> This is baffling. It could mean 2 things.
> 1. We are buying both Chinese and American cutters which could be overkill.
> 2. Buying the cheaper Chinese ships and save the $$$.


Sir the report is pretty sketchy. We dont know what these boats will look like. As I have mentioned earlier, we can reduce price by having a hull of 056 and developing it for MSA role with a view to making it dual use. Is that a possibility. Where is @Rashid Mahmood or @Rafi and why have they not commented on this subject.I dont think we are talking about things which are secrets.
Araz


----------



## Rafi

araz said:


> Sir the report is pretty sketchy. We dont know what these boats will look like. As I have mentioned earlier, we can reduce price by having a hull of 056 and developing it for MSA role with a view to making it dual use. Is that a possibility. Where is @Rashid Mahmood or @Rafi and why have they not commented on this subject.I dont think we are talking about things which are secrets.
> Araz



I will try and get some more information regarding this, but off my head - the American vessels will be provided through the FMS annual military aid - and will not be paid by the Pakistani tax power, if I remember correctly.

The new vessels will be designed to protect our new EEZ extension - we have many new resources and fishing to guard - and vessels with the ability to remain at sea for extended periods, with some multi-role capability is a must.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

araz said:


> Sir the report is pretty sketchy. We dont know what these boats will look like. As I have mentioned earlier, we can reduce price by having a hull of 056 and developing it for MSA role with a view to making it dual use. Is that a possibility. Where is @Rashid Mahmood or @Rafi and why have they not commented on this subject.I dont think we are talking about things which are secrets.
> Araz



Well I did say Indian media at the top

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araz

fatman17 said:


> Well I did say Indian media at the top


Sir
Are you implying that the news is a hoaax? Please clarify.
Araz


----------



## rockstar08

fatman17 said:


> This is baffling. It could mean 2 things.
> 1. We are buying both Chinese and American cutters which could be overkill.
> 2. Buying the cheaper Chinese ships and save the $$$.



but US Cutters deal was inked , i think US has published in their State websites ..


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Rafi said:


> I will try and get some more information regarding this, but off my head - the American vessels will be provided through the FMS annual military aid - and will not be paid by the Pakistani tax power, if I remember correctly.
> 
> The new vessels will be designed to protect our new EEZ extension - we have many new resources and fishing to guard - and vessels with the ability to remain at sea for extended periods, with some multi-role capability is a must.


IMO the US made Cutters are to be used for anti piracy only. Hence the requirement for coastal defence requires more capable options. The Cutters that would come form China would be required to be some where around 1200-1500tons fully loaded.


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms

Pakistan signs deal with China for six patrol craft

Farhan Bokhari, Islamabad - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

11 June 2015

China has signed a contract with Pakistan to supply six patrol boats to step up its surveillance of the northern Arabian Sea.

Although a price for the contract has not been released, a senior Pakistani government official said that "at least USD130 million" has been set aside for the purchase. The vessels will be operated by Pakistan's Maritime Security Agency, which is run by the navy.

A formal agreement for the sale was signed on 10 June at the Ministry of Defence Production in Rawalpindi between the Pakistani government and China Ship Trading Company (CSTS), according to the Pakistani official.

Here's the difference. 
6 Chinese cutters for 130 mill 
8 US cutters for 343 mill 
You do the math


----------



## fatman17

araz said:


> Sir
> Are you implying that the news is a hoaax? Please clarify.
> Araz



Not anymore. See below


----------



## fatman17

Or up


----------



## fatman17

Likely to be the new Type 618B IV class.


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

fatman17 said:


> 6 Chinese cutters for 130 mill



Sir,
This price also includes transfer of technology as 2 would be made in Pakistan.

The US Cutters would only be for use and at times when US could also reacquire them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

Does Pakistan Coast Guards comes under Sindh and Balochistan Govt.?

I think it better if it Pakistan Coast Guard would come under Sindh and Balochistan Govt. as they can spend good money on them.

Sindh Govt. should take measures to get Coast Guards of its own side on board and buy them stuff like:
15 GR Cutters from US
8-10 ex-Sea King with Upgrades
8-10 Panther
20+ UAVs like CH-3 for coastal Patrol
3-5 ATR-42-600 Coast Guard

And Balochistan Govt. Should also look towards this same.


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

black-hawk_101 said:


> Does Pakistan Coast Guards comes under Sindh and Balochistan Govt.?
> 
> I think it better if it Pakistan Coast Guard would come under Sindh and Balochistan Govt. as they can spend good money on them.
> 
> Sindh Govt. should take measures to get Coast Guards of its own side on board and buy them stuff like:
> 15 GR Cutters from US
> 8-10 ex-Sea King with Upgrades
> 8-10 Panther
> 20+ UAVs like CH-3 for coastal Patrol
> 3-5 ATR-42-600 Coast Guard
> 
> And Balochistan Govt. Should also look towards this same.


Do you think the Provincial Governments have enough funds to maintain this kind of force? 
These guy can not manage local issues how are they going to tackle complex problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> Do you think the Provincial Governments have enough funds to maintain this kind of force?
> These guy can not manage local issues how are they going to tackle complex problems.



It's black hawk likes to dream


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

fatman17 said:


> It's black hawk likes to dream


Thinking should be sane...not like @black-hawk_101


----------



## black-hawk_101

Ok. When will be KPT & Port Qasim, PNSC and KS&EWs is going to be privatized?


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

black-hawk_101 said:


> Ok. When will be KPT & Port Qasim, PNSC and KS&EWs is going to be privatized?



Never.


----------



## Donatello

fatman17 said:


> This is baffling. It could mean 2 things.
> 1. We are buying both Chinese and American cutters which could be overkill.
> 2. Buying the cheaper Chinese ships and save the $$$.



Do you realize the size of the coast they need to patrol? From Rann of Kutch where Indians are poaching our marine resources to Gwader and it's illicit trade routes.

It is still less the responsibility that we need to burden to future our goals.


----------



## fatman17

Donatello said:


> Do you realize the size of the coast they need to patrol? From Rann of Kutch where Indians are poaching our marine resources to Gwader and it's illicit trade routes.
> 
> It is still less the responsibility that we need to burden to future our goals.



Fully aware mate, I'm just trying to understand the logic of buying 8 cutters from the US and 6 from China. Remember the navy has other FACs which can also patrol our coastal areas.


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

fatman17 said:


> FACs which can also patrol our coastal areas



The numbers of FAC should be doubled as the requirement is now for two port cities rather than one . Technically there are two ports in Karachi still they can be easily guarded without adding any more.


----------



## Penguin

fatman17 said:


> Sea Platforms
> 
> Pakistan signs deal with China for six patrol craft
> 
> Farhan Bokhari, Islamabad - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 
> 11 June 2015
> 
> China has signed a contract with Pakistan to supply six patrol boats to step up its surveillance of the northern Arabian Sea.
> 
> Although a price for the contract has not been released, a senior Pakistani government official said that "at least USD130 million" has been set aside for the purchase. The vessels will be operated by Pakistan's Maritime Security Agency, which is run by the navy.
> 
> A formal agreement for the sale was signed on 10 June at the Ministry of Defence Production in Rawalpindi between the Pakistani government and China Ship Trading Company (CSTS), according to the Pakistani official.
> 
> Here's the difference.
> 6 Chinese cutters for 130 mill
> 8 US cutters for 343 mill
> You do the math


1. Comparing apples and oranges. (look at the specs for each)
2. Navy (US Cutters) versus MSA (Chinese cutters) > overlapping tasks but different requirements and budgets


----------



## fatman17

Penguin said:


> 1. Comparing apples and oranges. (look at the specs for each)
> 2. Navy (US Cutters) versus MSA (Chinese cutters) > overlapping tasks but different requirements and budgets



We or at least I don't know the Chinese type.


----------



## Donatello

fatman17 said:


> Fully aware mate, I'm just trying to understand the logic of buying 8 cutters from the US and 6 from China. Remember the navy has other FACs which can also patrol our coastal areas.



Depends if Pakistan truly is paying for those 8 US cutters.....since it is not a weapon of war....but for solving the illicit drug trade, maybe USA paying under the table? But that deal hasn't been firmed yet.


----------



## black-hawk_101

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Never.


What? This is on Plan of privatization.


----------



## Penguin

fatman17 said:


> We or at least I don't know the Chinese type.


Pakistan China sign agreement for MSA patrol vessels | Page 2



Donatello said:


> Depends if Pakistan truly is paying for those 8 US cutters.....since it is not a weapon of war....but for solving the illicit drug trade, maybe USA paying under the table? But that deal hasn't been firmed yet.


Why would it?


----------



## Donatello

Penguin said:


> Pakistan China sign agreement for MSA patrol vessels | Page 2
> 
> 
> Why would it?


Funding for boosting Pakistan anti-narcotic capabilities....they've contributed in the past by paying for some MI17s, weapons, training etc.


----------



## Penguin

Donatello said:


> Funding for boosting Pakistan anti-narcotic capabilities....they've contributed in the past by paying for some MI17s, weapons, training etc.


Why UNDER the table: why not over the table?


----------



## Donatello

Penguin said:


> Why UNDER the table: why not over the table?



To not invite the cries from the Indian lobby.....the recent proposal for sale of AH-1Z Cobras did give them a heart burn.....along with other items.

My point is, that this is not war fighting capability, but rather improving Pakistan's counter narcotic/insurgency effort, so USA should not have any problem. Like i said, they've given much equipment in the past, like choppers, vehicles, weapons for the FC, radios. I am just speculating here, that if needed USA can fund these without any issues....compared to something like funding the F-16s which would never happen.


----------



## fatman17

China has just built a midget submarine which is 35 m in length with a beam of 3.5 m.


----------



## EagleEyes

fatman17 said:


> China has just built a midget submarine which is 35 m in length with a beam of 3.5 m.



Nothing to do with procurement plans of Pakistan Navy, i assume?


----------



## fatman17

WebMaster said:


> Nothing to do with procurement plans of Pakistan Navy, i assume?



Navy is looking for new midgets for the ssgn.


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

fatman17 said:


> Navy is looking for new midgets for the ssgn.


PN was making some kind of midget subs. There was reports in various papers of supplying some to Srilanka.

PN mini-submarine fleet | Page 2

Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works Limited


----------



## Hira Mohsin

thanks for sharing these worthy information


----------



## fatman17

C802 fitted on Jalalat class FACs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Huangfen class FACs alongside Futi class minesweepers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

FAC Larkana

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Extract from China air and naval power blog 

Then in early this year, Pakistan announced that it will purchase 8 submarines from China along with 4 frigates. None of this was surprising, since reports of export of 6 to 8 Yuan submarines (S-20P for Pakistan?) had been rumoured for several years after Pakistan's U-214 deal failed due to funding issues. Since Pakistani Navy had always been purchasing advanced European submarines up to this point, it was significant that Pakistani Navy found Yuan submarine as suitable purchase. Even so, China's traditionally strong relationship with Pakistan was important in this deal.


----------



## fatman17

Ist destroyer in RPN


----------



## fatman17

FFG Alamgir


----------



## fatman17

Shore patrol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

PN Zindabad


----------



## fatman17

MRTP15 in action

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

MRTP15 in action

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*Y-9/Y-8Q GX6 Maritime Patrol and Anti-submarine Warfare Aircraft* ask china for to gift us for evaluation


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

nomi007 said:


> *Y-9/Y-8Q GX6 Maritime Patrol and Anti-submarine Warfare Aircraft* ask china for to gift us for evaluation


Do not worry they would be entering service with PN soon...Atleast for testing...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> Do not worry they would be entering service with PN soon...Atleast for testing...


in past india and usa blames Pakistan for giving access china to p3 orions


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

nomi007 said:


> in past india and usa blames Pakistan for giving access china to p3 orions


The details of P3C orions were given by the US navy them selves...Remember one of the P3C's had an mid air Collision and landed in one of the military base in China.

Hainan Island incident - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## fatman17

nomi007 said:


> in past india and usa blames Pakistan for giving access china to p3 orions



Not true at all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

nomi007 said:


> *Y-9/Y-8Q GX6 Maritime Patrol and Anti-submarine Warfare Aircraft* ask china for to gift us for evaluation



Inferior to P3C PUP of PN


----------



## nomi007

fatman17 said:


> Inferior to P3C PUP of PN


is this better than atr-72


----------



## fatman17

nomi007 said:


> is this better than atr-72



Different category


----------



## fatman17

MRTP15 in action

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

@fatman17 is PN reconsidering the Greek Subs... They had saves some funds from the Chinese sub deal...


----------



## fatman17

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> @fatman17 is PN reconsidering the Greek Subs... They had saves some funds from the Chinese sub deal...



I don't think so. It's a huge investment in the 8 S20s approx US $ 4 billion.


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

fatman17 said:


> I don't think so. It's a huge investment in the 8 S20s approx US $ 4 billion.


It was rumored the budget for Submarines was for $ 8-10 Bil. 

There was also news that some old subs are also approved in the same meeting which approved the sale of S-20's along with the ATR's...

IMO the deal with the Chinese was for aprox $5 bil including other equipment & (approval) ATR's as well. So that still leaves $ 3 bil. for the western platforms.


----------



## fatman17

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> It was rumored the budget for Submarines was for $ 8-10 Bil.
> 
> There was also news that some old subs are also approved in the same meeting which approved the sale of S-20's along with the ATR's...
> 
> IMO the deal with the Chinese was for aprox $5 bil including other equipment & (approval) ATR's as well. So that still leaves $ 3 bil. for the western platforms.



Navy budget is 13 boats 
8 S20s 
3 Agosta 90
2 Agosta 70


----------



## fatman17

PN budget is approx 1 billion $


----------



## fatman17

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> It was rumored the budget for Submarines was for $ 8-10 Bil.
> 
> There was also news that some old subs are also approved in the same meeting which approved the sale of S-20's along with the ATR's...
> 
> IMO the deal with the Chinese was for aprox $5 bil including other equipment & (approval) ATR's as well. So that still leaves $ 3 bil. for the western platforms.




If they had so much money why didn't they revive the U214 deal with Germany which was only 1.8 billion $


----------



## Sulman Badshah

fatman17 said:


> Navy budget is 13 boats
> 8 S20s
> 3 Agosta 90
> 2 Agosta 70


isn't Agosta 70 are going to be replaced


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

fatman17 said:


> 3 Agosta 90
> 2 Agosta 70


The issue PN is facing today is that the Agosta 70's need replacement. The 90's have been updated more 90's are unavailable. So if PN replaces the 2 70's then the operational cost will rise considerably. There are Two plans that can be thought off one is to continue using the 70's for some more time or to replace the entire fleet. The complication is that Pakistan has just increased its continental shelf so they require more subs...

The Greeks are willing to sell their fleet of U-214's which costs around $400-500mil per boat depending on usage.



fatman17 said:


> If they had so much money why didn't they revive the U214 deal with Germany which was only 1.8 billion $


that was for 3 boats and 10 years have lapsed. Price would have been double now...


----------



## fatman17

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> The issue PN is facing today is that the Agosta 70's need replacement. The 90's have been updated more 90's are unavailable. So if PN replaces the 2 70's then the operational cost will rise considerably. There are Two plans that can be thought off one is to continue using the 70's for some more time or to replace the entire fleet. The complication is that Pakistan has just increased its continental shelf so they require more subs...
> 
> The Greeks are willing to sell their fleet of U-214's which costs around $400-500mil per boat depending on usage.
> 
> 
> that was for 3 boats and 10 years have lapsed. Price would have been double now...



The Agosta 70s are upgraded and still a potent platform. Sure everything has to be replaced but there's still life left in them. The French are not going to sell us any subs bcuz of the India factor plus the Agosta 90 spares supply chain has closed in France as DCN switches to scorpenes and merlins.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

I won't be surprised that both Agosta 90 and 70 are retired in the future for a all Chinese sub fleet


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

fatman17 said:


> The Agosta 70s are upgraded and still a potent platform. Sure everything has to be replaced but there's still life left in them. The French are not going to sell us any subs bcuz of the India factor plus the Agosta 90 spares supply chain has closed in France as DCN switches to scorpenes and merlins.





fatman17 said:


> I won't be surprised that both Agosta 90 and 70 are retired in the future for a all Chinese sub fleet



All the more reason to get the German ones. PN will not put all her eggs in one basket.


----------



## fatman17

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> All the more reason to get the German ones. PN will not put all her eggs in one basket.



But they are not


----------



## fatman17

MRTP33


----------



## Sulman Badshah

There is a chance that 4 F22P Block 2 will be based on this frigate 
8 ASHM 
32 VLS
a H/PJ-26 main gun (Chinese version of the Russian AK-176 76.2mm naval gun),
two H/PJ-13 CIWS (Chinese version of the Russian AK-630), 
two manned machine gun mounts on top of the main bridge,
one FL-3000N missile system on top of the helicopter hangar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Quwa

Sulman Badshah said:


> There is a chance that 4 F22P Block 2 will be based on this frigate
> 8 ASHM
> 32 VLS
> a H/PJ-26 main gun (Chinese version of the Russian AK-176 76.2mm naval gun),
> two H/PJ-13 CIWS (Chinese version of the Russian AK-630),
> two manned machine gun mounts on top of the main bridge,
> one FL-3000N missile system on top of the helicopter hangar.
> View attachment 235281
> View attachment 235282


That's basically a new frigate, which I hope the PN pursues instead of some 'improved F-22P'. As it stands I think the PN should procure 8 frigates of the above type, and then re-assign the F-22P to focus on ASW and defending the coastline.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

We are looking at a 32 cell VLS with twin CIWS and assortment of weapons that outfit alone would probably cost half a F22P unit, for F22P they had to even compromise on the single CIWS let alone fit a dual one with independent radars

There is no way PN could afford such a unit in large numbers the budget just isn't there for $750 million you could only just manage two Type 054A style FFG and we got 4 x F22P


----------



## black-hawk_101

Sulman Badshah said:


> There is a chance that 4 F22P Block 2 will be based on this frigate
> 8 ASHM
> 32 VLS
> a H/PJ-26 main gun (Chinese version of the Russian AK-176 76.2mm naval gun),
> two H/PJ-13 CIWS (Chinese version of the Russian AK-630),
> two manned machine gun mounts on top of the main bridge,
> one FL-3000N missile system on top of the helicopter hangar.
> View attachment 235281
> View attachment 235282



Then PN will need about 6+6 Of these.


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Navy Chronology of Important Event from 1947 to June 2012 



1947 

14 Aug 1947:	Royal Pakistan Navy came in to Being. Rear Admiral James Wilfred Jefford was appointed as first Commander in Chief of Royal Pakistan Navy. Royal Pakistan Navy’s share of the ships at the time of partition comprised 4 sloops, 4 fleet minesweepers, 8 motor minesweepers and horbour defence launches.

1948

17 Jan 1948:	All Ships of Royal Pakistan Navy (except minesweeper Malwa) left Bombay for Karachi on their transfer to Pakistan. 

23 Jan 1948:	First ever inspection of naval units was carried out by Governor General Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah.

14 Feb 1948:	Royal Pakistan Navy frigates’ first cruise to Chittagong. 

15 Apr 1948:	Coastal Defence Battery ‘HMPS QASIM’ was established at Manora Island. 

14 Aug 1948:	British era names of ships changed to Pakistani ones in line with the aspirations of the peoples of Pakistan. 

11 Sep 1948:	On the sad demise of Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah, the Royal Pakistan Navy had the sad but profound privilege of providing gun carriage which carried his body from Governor General House to last resting place.

1949

01 Dec 1949:	Mechanical Training Establishment (MTE) KARSAZ was established on Manora Island. Lt Cdr LJM Reed was appointed as 1st Commanding Officer of MTE KARSAZ. 

30 Sep 1949:	1st of two destroyers HMPS Tippu Sultan (Ex-Onlow) was commissioned. 2nd ship was Tariq (Ex-Offa). The two ships were acquired from UK and formed 25th Destroyer Flotilla. They were commanded by Capt A R Khan and Capt S M Ahsan.

1952

05 Aug 1952:	The Royal Pakistan Navy Torpedo Depot was formally inaugurated/ commissioned.

1953

31 Jan 1953:	Rear Admiral HMS Choudhri became the first Pakistani Commander in Chief of Royal Pakistan Navy. 

03 Mar 1953:	First minesweeper was handed over to Royal Pakistan Navy (RPN) in Seattle, Washington USA and commissioned as Her Majesty Pakistan Ship MUHAFIZ.

1956

23 Mar 1956:	Islamic Republic of Pakistan was proclaimed under the 1956 Constitution. The prefix `Royal’ was dropped and the service redesignated as Pakistan Navy short title “PN”. Jack and Pakistan flag replaced the Queen’s colour and the white ensign respectively. The order of precedence of the three services was changed from Navy, Army, Air Force to Army, Navy, Air Force.

1964

01 Jun 1964:	Ex-USS Diablo (SS-479) Submarine was transferred and commissioned in PN as GHAZI.

1965

08 Sep 1965:	Operation “Dwarka” was extended successfully in which Indian city of Dwarka was bombarded by PN Ships Alamgir, Jahangir, Khaibar, Babur, Badr, Shahjahan and Tippu Sultan.

1969

01 Dec 1969:	The first of the Daphne type submarines HANGOR acquired by Pakistan Navy from France. It was commissioned on 01 December 1969 and arrived in Pakistan on 20th December 1970.

1970

12 Jan 1970:	PN Submarine SHUSHUK was commissioned in Pakistan Navy at France. 

30 Jan 1970:	PN Establishment PESHAWAR was commissioned in Pakistan Navy. 

05 Aug 1970:	PN Submarine MANGRO was commissioned in Pakistan Navy at France. 

16 Sep 1970:	PNS TAIMUR was commissioned in Pakistan Navy. 

16 Dec 1970:	Pakistan Naval Academy (PNA) commissioned as PNS RAHBAR at Manora Island. 

29 Dec 1970:	PNS ABDOZE (shore establishment) was commissioned in Pakistan Navy as a logistics and technical base at PN Dockyard Karachi.

1971

22 Apr 1971:	PNS RIFAQAT and SADAQAT (gunboats) were commissioned in Pakistan Navy. 

09 Dec 1971:	Pakistan Navy Submarine Hangor sank INS Khukri. Indian Navy suffered largest wartime casualty loosing 176 sailors and 18 officers including the Commanding Officer Capt. Mahendra Nath Mulla IN.

1972

24 Mar 1972:	PNS LAHORE and QUETTA (fast patrol crafts) were commissioned. 

Mar 1972:	The post of Commander in Chief re-designated as Chief of Naval Staff (CNS). 

19 May 1972:	PNS MARDAN, SUKKUR (fast patrol crafts) were commissioned. 

Apr 1972:	PNS Tughril transferred to Pakistan Naval Academy as the Cadet training ship. 

24 Nov 1972:	PNS GILGIT and PISHIN (fast patrol crafts) were commissioned.

1973

1 Jan 1973:	The first self refit of Submarine (PNS/M Hangor) in Pakistan commenced at PN Dockyard. 

26 Feb 1973:	PNS BAHAWALPUR and SEHWAN were commissioned. 

Aug 1973:	The first floating dock (FD-I) designed and constructed indigenously by PN Dockyard commissioned. 

Oct 1973:	Naval Headquarters shifted from Karachi to Islamabad. 

Oct 1973:	Repatriation of Naval PoWs from India commenced.

1974

18 Jan 1974:	PNS KALAT and LARKANA (fast patrol boats) were commissioned. 

15 Mar 1974:	PN Establishment ZAFAR was commissioned at ISLAMABAD. 

20 Jun 1974:	PNS BANNU and SAHIWAL (fast patrol boats) were commissioned.

1975

26 Sep 1975:	PNS Mehran commissioned as the Naval Operating Base for the Naval Air Arm of the Pakistan Navy. 

28 Sep 1975:	The first of the seven Westland Sea King helicopters acquired from UK, inducted into the service marking the introduction of naval aviation and rotary wing aircraft in the service and establishment of Triple Three (333) Squadron. 

31 Oct 1975:	The first of the four Atlantic LRMP aircraft acquired from France inducted into the service, marking the introduction of fixed wing aircraft in the Service and establishment of Two Nine (29) Squadron.

1976

4 Feb 1976:	Maritime Headquarters (MHQ) with Ferranti 5070 computer assisted coastal surveillance system inaugurated at Clifton, Karachi and PNS Hiader commissioned as a depot for Maritime Headquarters. 

14 Aug 1976:	First ever mounting of Guard by PN cadets was conducted at Mazar-e-Quaid. The guard included 61 cadets including 04 Syrian cadets. 

10 Nov 1976:	PNS SIND and BALUSHISTAN (Submarine Chasers) were acquired from People’s Republic of China and commissioned in Pakistan Navy.

1977

17 Jan 1977:	Daphne Type Submarine GHAZI (S-134), the second submarine of this name was commissioned on 17 January 1977. She joined the Pakistan Navy Submarine Force in April 1977.

1979

17 Feb 1979:	The first of two AGOSTA class submarines (Hashmat and Hurmat) build by Dubegion, Normandie Nantes of France delivered to Pakistan Navy and commissioned as PN Submarine Hashmat (S- 136). 

18 Mar 1979:	The first test firing of an Exocet AM-39 Missile from a PN Seaking Helicopter carried out. 

Nov 1979:	The first of the series of “SEA-SPARK” Exercises held in the North Arabian Sea.

1980

17 Aug 1980:	Submarine training centre established at PNS Bahadur. 

30 Sep 1980:	The first two of the six Gearing (FRAM I) Class destroyers (Tariq, Taimur, Tippu Sultan, Tughral, Alamgir, and Shahjhan) acquired from USA and commissioned as PNS Tippu Sultan and PNS Tughril.

1981

1 Jul 1981: PNS ABDOZ re-commissioned as a depot for the Submarine Service. 

17 Aug 1981:	Pakistan Navy Engineering College (PNEC) established and commissioned as PNS JAUHAR. 

24 Sep 1981:	Four HEGU class Fast Attack Craft (Missile) acquired from China and commissioned as Haibat, Jalalat, Jurrat, and Shujaat. 

31 Dec 1981:	Navigation and Direction (ND) School shifted from PNS Himalaya to a new training complex. This marked the beginning of a major re-organization of training activities in the Navy. All professional schools were shifted from PNS Himalaya to the new training complex (later commissioned as PNS Bahadur). PNS Himalaya retained the training of new entry sailors as primary function.

1982

17 Jan 1982:	The first Fokker F-27 Aircraft acquired, leading to the formation of Two Seven (27) Squadron. 

18 Feb 1982:	The first test firing of SHANYU-I (SY-I) missile conducted. 

24 Apr 1982:	COUNTY Class DLG, former HMS London acquired from UK and commissioned as PNS Babur. 

28 Aug 1982:	Junior Cadet College (JCC) established in PNS BAHADUR Complex and commissioned as PNS REHNUMA.

1983

Jan 1983:	Survey Vessel Behr Paima acquired from JAPAN and replaced PNS Zulfiqar for hydrographic duties.

1984

26 Apr 1984:	Four HUANGFEN Class Fast Attack Craft (Missile Boats) acquired from China and commissioned as Pakistan Navy Ships Azmat, Deshat, Himmat, and Quwwat. 

5 Nov 1984:	The first of the two PN coastal oil tankers (Gwadar, and Kalmat) commissioned.

1986

9 Apr 1986:	PNS Bahadur commissioned as the main professional training center for seamen branch personnel. It houses the Surface Warfare, Naval Warfare and Operations, Communications, Hydrography, Electronic Warfare, Instructional Techniques and Music Schools. 

30 Jul 1986:	Five FUTI class inshore minesweepers acquired from China and commissioned into the Service. 

17 Dec 1986:	Installation of Vulcan Phallanx Close-In-Weapon-System (CIWS), Harpoon Missile System and Argos ESM suit commenced on the Gearing Class Destroyers (PNS Tughril, Taimur, Alamgir).

1987

1 Jan 1987:	The Maritime Security Agency (MSA) established. 

29 Jun 1987:	Rolling out ceremony marking the completion of the first major repair/refit (V-3) of Atlantic Long Range Maritime Patrol (LRMP) Aircraft in Pakistan held at PNS MEHRAN. 

31 Jul 1987:	PNS AKRAM, the first naval establishment on Makran coast, commissioned as a depot for naval detachments at Gwadar. 

1 Aug 1987:	Fuging class Under Way replenishment Tanker acquired from China and commissioned as PNS NASR. 

11 Aug 1987:	Naval Tactical School recommissioned after modernization with computerized Action Speed Tactical Trainer(ASTT). 

18 Oct 1987:	The first test firing of a submarine launched Missile successfully conducted from PN Submarine SHUSHUK. 

26 Nov 1987:	Remote Data Station (RDS) Mianwali inaugurated as a depot for naval detachments at Ormara. 

26 Dec 1987:	The first X-Craft constructed indigenously by PN Dockyard launched.

1988

10 Jul 1988:	Fleet Mess inaugurated at PNS Haider. 

6 Aug 1988:	Pakistan Navy Engineering College (PNEC) commenced conducting Post Graduate courses. 

23 Oct 1988:	PNS MAKRAN (Coastal unit) was commissioned in PN.

1989

31 Jan 1989:	The first two of the eight Brooke/ Garcia class frigates acquired on lease from USA commissioned as PNS Badr and PNS Saif. All eight ships were returned to USA on completion of their lease in 1993-94. 

February 1989:	PNS ASLAT and KHAIBAR were commissioned. Ships were returned to USA in 1994. 

31 Mar 1989:	PNS HARBAH and TABUK were commissioned. Ships were returned to USA in 1994. 

21 May 1989:	The first firing of Exocet 39 missile from an Atlantic LRMP aircraft carried out. 

May 1989:	PNS HUNAIN and SIQQAT were commissioned. Ships were returned to USA in 1994.

1990

20 Jan 1990:	Vulcan class Repair Ship, former USS Hector acquired on lease from USA and commissioned as PNS Moawin. Ship was returned to USA in 1994. 

25 Nov 1990:	Marine Battalion formed, PNS Qasim re-commissioned at Manora Island as a base for Pak Marines.

1991

15 Jan 1991:	Navy Ensign hoisted at Jinnah Station established in the Antarctica. 

13 Oct 1991:	PNS AHSAN (Coastal unit) was commissioned in PN.

1992

19 Aug 1992:	Small Oil Tanker PNS KALMAT was commissioned in PN. 

12 Sep 1992:	Missile Depot commissioned as PNS Aatish at Mauripur. 

26 Oct 1992:	The first of three Eridan class mine hunters (Munsif, Muhafiz, and Mujahid). French Navy Ship (FNS Sagittaire) acquired from France and commissioned as PNS Musif.

1993

28 Jan 1993:	PN Ships Dacca, Moawin, and Tughril transported Pakistan Armed Forces contingent, heavy equipment, vehicles and Stores to Mogadishu, Somalia for participation in UN relief operations at Somalia. 

28 Jul 1993:	The first of the six Type-21 frigates PNS TARIQ (Babur, Badr, Khaibar, Tippu Sultan and Shahjahan) acquired from UK commissioned as PNS Tariq. 

13 Sep 1993:	PNS BABUR (Type-21) Ship was commissioned in PN. 

26 Dec 1993:	Electronic Warfare School established at PNS Bahadur.

1994

01 Mar 1994:	PNS BADR and KHAIBAR (Type-21) Ships were commissioned in PN. 

06 Jun 1994:	PNS LARKANA (fast patrol boat) was commissioned in PN. 

28 July 1994:	PNS MOAWIN (Oil Tanker) was commissioned in PN. 

23 Sep 1994NS TIPPU SULTAN and SHAHJAHAN (Type-21) Ships were commissioned in PN. 

20 Oct 1994:	PNS RAHAT (Hospital) was commissioned in PN.

1995

August 1995:	PN War College was established in Lahore.

1996

15 Apr 1996:	PNS MUHAFIZ (Minehunter) was commissioned in PN. 

08 Jun 1996:	PN Establishment PUNJAB was commissioned at LAHORE.

1997

21 Apr 1997:	PNS RAZA (Logistics store depot of Pakistan Naval Aviation) was commissioned in PN. 

14 Aug 1997:	PNS JALALAT-II was commissioned in PN.

1998

09 July 1998:	PNS MUJAHID (Minehunter) was commissioned in PN.

1999

30 Sep 1999:	PNS SHUJAAT was commissioned in PN. 

21 Dec 1999:	First of Agosta 90B submarines PNS/M Khalid (S137) built in France by DCN Cherbourg was commissioned

2003

12 Dec 2003:	PN Submarine (Agosta 90B) SAAD was commissioned.

2004

24 Apr 2004:	Pakistan Navy participated first time in counter-terrorism efforts of US-led Coalition called Coalition Maritime Campaign Plan (CMCP) in maritime domain. 

26 Sep 2004:	Indigenously constructed Agosta 90B PN submarine HAMZA was commissioned in PN.

2006

24 Mar 2006:	First ever taking over of Command of Multinational Task Force-150 by Pakistan Navy at Bahrain. 

24 Oct 2006:	Joint Forces Display was held at PNS QASIM on 24 November 2006. 

18 Nov 2006:	Sea Air Land (SEAL) Group Base Camp of Navy Seals (Naval Commandoes) at NATHIAGALI was established. 

Nov 2006:	Demonstration of Static Line, MFF Para water jumps and McGuire operation were conducted in Joint Forces Display in IDEAS 2006. It was the first time in history that Joint Forces Display (JFD) was conducted by Pakistan Navy. 

24 Nov 2006:	Joint Forces Display (JFD) was held at PNS QASIM under PN arrangements.

2007

5 March 2007:	Exercise AMAN 07 was held from 5-13 March 2007 to combat Piracy, terrorism, and illegal use of the sea in the Indian-Pacific region. Navies of 28 Countries across the globle participated. 

04 Mar 2007:	National Centre of Maritime Policy Research (NCMPR) under the aegis of Bahria University organized its first International Conference on Maritime Threats and Opportunities in the 21st Century from 04 to 06 March 2007. 

22 Mar 2007:	The joint survey of Sir Creek by Pakistani and Indian survey teams was conducted from 17 to 22 March 2007. During survey, Pak Marines were assigned the responsibility to provide security and logistic support to Pakistan’s team involved in border survey. Total 90 points along the disputed border were surveyed and data was compiled.

2009

Jan 2009:	Launching of 1st Small Tanker Cum-Utility Ship. 

Feb 2009:	Bahria University Launches Medical and Dental College. 

Feb 2009:	Commissioning of T-56 Engine Test Bench. 

Mar 2009:	Launching ceremony of 2nd Small Tanker Cum Utility Ship (STUS) was held at Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works. Chief of the Naval Staff graced the occasion as chief guest. 

30 Jul 2009:	Commissioning of First F-22P Ship (PNS ZULFIQUAR) 

19 Sep 2009:	Induction Ceremony of PNS ZULFIQUAR at PN Dockyard. Chairman joint Chiefs of Staff Committee graced the occasion as chief guest. 

Oct 2009:	Z9EC Anti Submarine Helicopters Join Naval Fleet. Induction ceremony was held at Naval Aviation Base. CNS Admiral Noman Bashir was the Chief guest on the occasion. 

19 Dec 2009:	Second Sword class frigate F-22P built in People’s Republic of China, PNS SHAMSHEER was commissioned in Pakistan Navy.

2010

01 Jun 2010:	Two P3C Orion aircraft were transferred from USA and commissioned in Pakistan Navy. 

03 Jun 2010:Inaugurated PCB fabrication Facility at NPEC Karachi by Admiral Noman Bashir Chief of Naval Staff. 

14 Jul 2010:	The renovated and upgraded PNCL was inaugurated by Admiral Noman Bashir, Chief of the Naval Staff.

14 Jul 2010:	Inauguration of Textile Leather & Print testing lab at CINS by Admiral Noman Bashir, Chief of the Naval Staff. 

31 Aug 2010:	PNS ALAMGIR Commissioned at USA. 

15 Sep 2010:	PNS SAIF 3rd F-22P Frigate Commissioned.

2011

Jan 2011:	Pakistan Navy inducted an exclusive training ship PNS RAHNAWARD in PN fleet. The ship has been acquired for training of cadets and sailors. 

Jan 2011:	Pakistan Navy successfully tested its Air Defence capability in Somiani. 

Feb 2011:	Inauguration of newly constructed building of HQs PMSA located at Dockyard near Karachi Fish Harbour by Admiral Noman Bashir, Chief of the Naval Staff. 

4 April 2011:	The Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Noman Bashir laid the foundation of the Allied Academic Block of Pakistan Navy War College, at Naval Complex Walton, Lahore on 4 April 2011. 

23 May 2011:	Terrorist attack on PNS MEHRAN. Two P3C Orion air crafts were destroyed. 

June 2011:	4th F-22P Frigate (Designate PNS ASLAT) was launched at Karachi shipyard & Engineering works by Admiral Noman Bashir Chief of the Naval Staff. 

19 July 2011:	PN Ships MADADGAR and RASADGAR; the small Tanker Cum Utility Ships (STUS), have been commissioned and PNS ALAMGIR has been formally inducted in Pakistan Navy Fleet during an impressive ceremony held at Pakistan Navy Dockyard. Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Noman Bashir graced the occasion as chief guest. 

21 July 2011:	Pakistan Navy Inducts first Squadron of Drones.

2012

23 Apr 2012:	Pakistan Navy Commissioned 1st Fast Attack Craft (Missile) PNS Azmat. 

19 May 2012:	Inauguration of HQ Naval Strategic Force Command (NSFC) by Admiral Asif Sandila, Chief of the Naval Staff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

We really need a destroyer or two.


----------



## fatman17

DEFENCE NOTES

Pakistan Navy at the helm of new millennium

Lt Cdr TUFAIL AKHTAR ARBAB PN describes the present state of the Navy at the start of the 21st century.

Fifty years down the lane very few people in Pakistan fully appreciate the maritime compulsions of the country and their effect on the security of the country and well being of its populace. Since 1965, when the Pakistan Navy bombarded Dwarka, 200 miles South East of Karachi, and the Indian Navy was caught napping in various harbours, India has embarked on a programme of its Navy’s expansion. After the 1971 War this growth received greater fillip and till 1995 the annual capital development budget for the Indian Navy was higher than that for the Indian Army or the Indian Air Force. The sole purpose of this Indian Naval expansion has been the achievement of hegemony in the Indian Ocean region politically and militarily. A by-product of this Indian design would be the ability to control all the trade in the Indian Ocean in a similar manner as the Portuguese did in the 16th Century A.D and, thereafter, the British from the middle of the 18th Century onward till the end of the Imperialistic era early this century.

To wont to vaunt is a universal desire and much more so in those who lack a feeling of security. To be able to accept or admit one’s weakness, failing or mistake is much more demanding and often very painful. It is, however, a sign of maturity and of self-confidence. It is also the first step towards improvement. Having passed through those interminable dark days of 1971 to 1973, the Pakistan Navy began to receive appreciation of its need and ergo, over the years it has developed a naval aviation, a submarine force, a new Naval base and capability to construct submarines and missile boats, give them a cutting edge over other regional navies.

The elevation of Pakistan Navy can be categorized into following phases:

a. Modernization of Type-21 Ships.

b. Construction of Missile Craft.

c. Construction of Jinnah Naval Base.

d. Construction of Agosta 90-B Submarine.

e. Establishment of Maritime Technological Complex (MTC).

Pakistan Navy after the return of Brooks & Garcia was stripped down to the level where its strategic balance with mighty Indian Navy arsenal was not more than few 40’s vintage Gearing and Two not so potent Leanders. At this juncture of history where the Pakistan Naval power was at its lowest ebb, the Naval Command embarked on a very ambitious and technically challenging task of acquiring Six Ex Amazon Class frigates with minimum armament and then retrofitted them with state of art equipment procured through various non-US manufacturer. This type of modernization was first in history; the mammoth task of installation and then interfacing with existing old communication system and new weapons/sensors was a task which has no precedence in Naval History.

The Naval dockyard with his meagre resources and not so well trained manpower started the project and amazingly completed first ship’s modernization in stipulated time frame with no assistance from any corner. The trials of the lead ship were so encouraging that the world leaders of weapons installation and integration were almost puzzled by the performance of the ship during operations. It was this historic milestone that changed the course of Pakistan Naval destiny and the Navy got the confidence to build new ships with our own resources and install state of the art equipment. The manpower trained during the process became an asset to this institution and provided valuable technical expertise to future projects.

The need of indigenous shipbuilding cannot be over emphasized, as it requires years of painstaking efforts before achieving meaningful results on the ground. The infrastructure, the skill/expertise of workforce and the local industrial support, all need to attain a certain degree of reliability before any viable warship construction programme can materialize. Pakistan Navy has been endeavouring for the last two decades to channelize all its resources to bring to reality the long cherished dream of riding over the wave of Arabian Sea with indigenously built ships and crafts.

PN Dockyard started the construction activities with support craft. The experience and expertise gained over the years in rebuild of Naval vessels has enabled PN Dockyard to accomplish ship construction programme including some rather ambitious projects with available resources. PN Dockyard reached its milestone when it launched its first indigenously built gunboat PNS LARKANA in year 1994. On the occasion of Golden Jubilee of Pakistan, PNS JALALAT, a missile craft fitted with state of art equipment was commissioned. A second missile boat of similar type has already been commissioned and plans are all ready for the launch of third and fourth missile craft simultaneously.

At the time of partition Karachi was the only port capable of handling cargo vessels. Within the Karachi port a small area was allocated to the Navy to berth its warships. Gradually Karachi harbour was developed to meet the commercial and military requirements of the country. The Pakistan Navy felt the need for a port away from Karachi soon after partition for both diversification of traffic as well as strategic requirements. Pakistan Navy realizing the urgency of the requirement as early as 1954 made considerable efforts to survey the coast of Pakistan with a view to find the most suitable site for a second port. Among the places considered were Gwadar, Pasni, Ormara, Jiwani and Sonmiani. Gwadar and Ormara were found to be the most suitable place for construction of the new port.

It was as far back as 1956 that based on these surveys, the first Commander-in-Chief of Pakistan Navy, Admiral H.M.S Chaudhry, in the capacity of Advisor of Maritime Affairs to the government, had requested the approval of cabinet for construction of a second port at Ormara and linking it with Sonmiani.

Despite repeated efforts by the Pakistan Navy, no funds for construction of the harbour were provided. After 1971 war it became patently obvious that Pakistan had to overcome its strategic weakness of having to rely upon the single port complex of Karachi - Port Qasim. It was only in September 1992 that approval for construction of phase-I (offshore works) of naval harbour at Ormara, comprising the wharves, piers, breakwaters, approach channels and turning basin, was accorded. The offshore works have now been completed and the naval harbour has been inaugurated. The scale of the marine works in this ambitious and monumental undertaking was simply unprecedented not only within the navy but also in the country, and posed a formidable challenge.

Pakistan Navy has had due share of troubles in execution of this project but have been able to overcome these, by the grace of God, with good teamwork and dedication. It is matter of great satisfaction that this highly complex and vital project at a site devoid of any rail or road link has now been completed. With the completion of Phase-1, the Pakistan Navy now has an outpost for operation for its ships and submarines from Ormara. Considerable onshore works and infrastructure development needs to be undertaken urgently to convert this outpost into a proper naval base and funds for this are being sought from the government.

Pakistan Navy started off with Submarine force in year 1964 when PNS/M GHAZI was acquired from USA and the very first in this region. During the span of 15 years, Navy increased its strength to 6, by acquiring first Daphne and then Agosta class submarine. Pakistan Navy in order to enhance its underwater force opted for three new generation Agosta 90-B submarines. These submarines are being purchased on transfer of technology basis. First submarine PNS/M KHALID has recently joined the fleet that has been built in France whereas the second will be built partially in France and in PN Dockyard and the third one would be completely manufactured in PN Dockyard. The most prestigious, demanding and technically challenging construction project ever undertaken by PN Dockyard is the construction of these submarines. PN Dockyard has established a complete new department for the construction of Agosta 90-B, equipped with state of art machinery/equipment to under take this gigantic mission.

The Agosta 90-B is based on Agosta class submarines, the new Agosta will certainly give a qualitative edge to the Navy because they are equipped with Mesma Air Independent Propulsion System (AIPS) and SM-39 Exocet anti-ship missiles. These two new technologies, which have never been exported by the French to any other country, will increase the offensive capability of the Navy.

Pakistan Navy has taken a giant step by establishing Maritime Technological Complex (MTC) at Rawat, on the same footing as Kamra, under Ministry of Defence. This project is in its initial phase and the sole purpose of MTC would be research and development. With the sanctions imposed on Pakistan, R&D is the only liable solution to meet its technical and defence requirements. The Naval Research & Development Authority housed at PN Dockyard will be integrated in MTC and will provide essential field data for the Command to evaluate and prioritize the development projects. The RDA has already completed various important weapon oriented projects which are under trials at various PN platforms. Their evaluation so far has proved to be highly encouraging and provided in-depth knowledge to developers for fine-tuning the end product before delivering it to Navy.

Pakistan Navy in new millennium is at the crossroad of development, which would be indigenous and self-sustaining. The ambitious, ship building, submarine construction and out fitting all platforms will surely usher in a new era of technical excellence culture not only Pakistan Navy but sister forces in particular and the country in general. The self-sufficiency will reduce dependency on foreign companies and will also help growth of subsidiary vendor outlets inland. This will eliminate pressure on foreign exchange and government budgeting.

The complete commissioning of Jinnah Naval Base will bring a gigantic face uplift of the area and will definitely improve living conditions and life style of local populace. It will bring prosperity and development not only in Ormara but also to all of the adjacent area. The coastal development will increase our resources and will enhance opportunities in best utilization of EEZ. The Pakistan Navy with its future expansion will open gate of certain enlightenment and development in coastal areas and country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Maritime Museum Karachi


----------



## zohaib arslan

salam seniors. i had applied for ssg navy in ssc course. And i have selected and cleared all tests, issb, medical and interview. but navy hq told me that my merit is low and wait. 1 month has been gone. am i rejected or they can call me any time in a year? plz need ur help


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms

IMINT confirms Type 041 visit to Karachi

James Hardy, London and Sean O'Connor, Indianapolis, Indiana - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

07 July 2015

Satellite imagery has confirmed the visit to Karachi of a People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) Type 041 'Yuan'-class diesel-electric attack submarine (SSK) in late May.

Airbus Defence and Space imagery shows a Chinese People's Liberation Army Navy Type 041 'Yuan'-class submarine pierside in Karachi, Pakistan, on 28 May 2015. Also present is a Type 925 submarine tender supporting the Type 041's deployment. (CNES 2015, Distribution Airbus DS / IHS)

The imagery, provided by Airbus Defence and Space, shows the submarine alongside at Karachi's commercial port on 28 May, a few hundred metres north of Pakistan's main naval base.

The Type 041 'Yuan' class is described by IHS Jane's Fighting Ships as a diesel electric attack submarine, potentially with Stirling air independent propulsion, that is armed with YJ-2 (YJ-82) anti-ship missiles and a combination of Yu-4 (SAET-50) passive homing and Yu-3 (SET-65E) active/passive homing torpedoes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Navy marines


----------



## Penguin

Sulman Badshah said:


> There is a chance that 4 F22P Block 2 will be based on this frigate
> 8 ASHM
> 32 VLS
> a H/PJ-26 main gun (Chinese version of the Russian AK-176 76.2mm naval gun),
> two H/PJ-13 CIWS (Chinese version of the Russian AK-630),
> two manned machine gun mounts on top of the main bridge,
> one FL-3000N missile system on top of the helicopter hangar.
> View attachment 235281
> View attachment 235282


There is also a chance that F22P block 2 will be based on: ...






It is a small chance, but a chance nonetheless. 

It would make far more sense to look at the C28A for Algeria, itself an F22P derivative.


----------



## fatman17

What you will get is an upgraded F22P1 or something like that.


----------



## Quwa

Forget F-22P and upgraded F-22P, the PN should dart straight to the 3500 ton Multi-Mission Frigate. At least we can be rest assured of that specific platform having plenty of room for VLS. Because not having VLS =/= sleep for the members posting on this thread, apparently 

Though seriously, the 3500 ton Multi-Mission Frigate could be a solid acquisition by the PN. Six such vessels equipped with area-wide air defence capabilities (HHQ-16 or Aster-15) would be a solid boost to the PN's air defence capabilities. They can replace the Type-21s and lone OHP.

In addition, it would be good to see the F-22Ps' AAW capabilities upgraded, if a VLS-based system such as the MICA-VL (or comparable solution using SD-10) were possible.


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Mark Sien said:


> Forget F-22P and upgraded F-22P, the PN should dart straight to the 3500 ton Multi-Mission Frigate. At least we can be rest assured of that specific platform having plenty of room for VLS. Because not having VLS =/= sleep for the members posting on this thread, apparently
> 
> Though seriously, the 3500 ton Multi-Mission Frigate could be a solid acquisition by the PN. Six such vessels equipped with area-wide air defence capabilities (HHQ-16 or Aster-15) would be a solid boost to the PN's air defence capabilities. They can replace the Type-21s and lone OHP.



You mean 3500 ton Chinese high performance frigate...
Yes that's a nice ship 

Type 21 are near replacement age...
I doubt that on will replace OHP any time soon


----------



## Quwa

Sulman Badshah said:


> You mean 3500 ton Chinese high performance frigate...
> Yes that's a nice ship
> 
> Type 21 are near replacement age...
> I doubt that on will replace OHP any time soon


Well new ships wouldn't come overnight. Let's assume it'll be another 2 years (minimum) before the PN orders a new frigate design (upgraded F-22P or 3500t Multi-Mission Frigate), it'll be another 3 years before the first ship is delivered, and a total of 7-8 years before the rest are delivered.


----------



## CHI RULES

Mark Sien said:


> Forget F-22P and upgraded F-22P, the PN should dart straight to the 3500 ton Multi-Mission Frigate. At least we can be rest assured of that specific platform having plenty of room for VLS. Because not having VLS =/= sleep for the members posting on this thread, apparently
> 
> Though seriously, the 3500 ton Multi-Mission Frigate could be a solid acquisition by the PN. Six such vessels equipped with area-wide air defence capabilities (HHQ-16 or Aster-15) would be a solid boost to the PN's air defence capabilities. They can replace the Type-21s and lone OHP.
> 
> In addition, it would be good to see the F-22Ps' AAW capabilities upgraded, if a VLS-based system such as the MICA-VL (or comparable solution using SD-10) were possible.


Dear Sir, why we should go for retiring Type 21s we may go for their rebuild with help of Chines, as far as OHP concerns either we should upgrade it with long Range Antiship Missiles and SAM system like HQ9 or sunk it ourselves.
Pls don't make navy a junkyard.

Further our new F22Ps should have some Medium Range 50 to 60+Km SAM system along with atleast PESA radar for tracking. We should arm them with Medium to long range missiles i.e C803 Missiles along with long range Naval Babar Cruise Missiles for counter attack on enemy. We may further get Medium category Z18 for these frigates.

When we will get official announcement on Subs?


----------



## Cool_Soldier

No Official Announcement is expected as it is being done silently,


----------



## Quwa

CHI RULES said:


> Dear Sir, why we should go for retiring Type 21s we may go for their rebuild with help of Chines, as far as OHP concerns either we should upgrade it with long Range Antiship Missiles and SAM system like HQ9 or sunk it ourselves.
> Pls don't make navy a junkyard.
> 
> Further our new F22Ps should have some Medium Range 50 to 60+Km SAM system along with atleast PESA radar for tracking. We should arm them with Medium to long range missiles i.e C803 Missiles along with long range Naval Babar Cruise Missiles for counter attack on enemy. We may further get Medium category Z18 for these frigates.
> 
> When we will get official announcement on Subs?


Not sure if we'll be able to rebuild the Type-21s or if it would be more cost effective than a new frigate.


----------



## fatman17

Mark Sien said:


> Not sure if we'll be able to rebuild the Type-21s or if it would be more cost effective than a new frigate.



Type 21s were obsolete when we got them many years back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

CHI RULES said:


> Dear Sir, why we should go for retiring Type 21s we may go for their rebuild with help of Chines, as far as OHP concerns either we should upgrade it with long Range Antiship Missiles and SAM system like HQ9 or sunk it ourselves.
> Pls don't make navy a junkyard.
> 
> Further our new F22Ps should have some Medium Range 50 to 60+Km SAM system along with atleast PESA radar for tracking. We should arm them with Medium to long range missiles i.e C803 Missiles along with long range Naval Babar Cruise Missiles for counter attack on enemy. We may further get Medium category Z18 for these frigates.
> 
> When we will get official announcement on Subs?


Type 21 are obsolete and need replacement


----------



## fatman17

PN conducts coastal security exercise

July 04, 2015

ISLAMABAD - Pakistan Navy conducted Coastal Security Exercise code named “Tahaffuz-e-Sahil around areas of Karachi Harbour, Port Bin Qasim anchorage and Korangi Fish Harbour in order to create synergy amongst various maritime stakeholders for generating collective responses to asymmetric challenges from sea especially threats to coastal infrastructure/assets.
Pakistan Navy in a statement issued here on Friday said that various scenarios cum contingencies were created during the exercise ranging from terrorists infiltration through the coast/ports, arms and drugs smuggling, terrorist attacks against assets, infrastructure and hijacking of vessels for sabotage activities to improve inter-agency coordination and develop coordinated responses. 
Besides Pakistan Navy, the exercise was participated by Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA), Pakistan Coast Guards (PCG), Police, Customs, Port Authorities and other Law Enforcement Agencies (LEAs).
During the debrief session attended by various participants of the exercise, Commander Coast Rear Admiral Syed Bashir Ahmad highlighted the significance of remaining vigilant against asymmetric challenges to coastal infrastructure/ports, especially the upcoming Gwadar port. 
He appreciated the efforts put in by all and reiterated to accord highest priority to coastal security and continue rehearsing in next series of exercises against various Maritime terrorism related threats.


----------



## Super Falcon

I think we buy gowing or fremm type frigates they are multi mission and can get from france tot as we did in agosta we lack good ship and get oug of F 22P love affair we now got them time to move forward


----------



## fatman17

Look guys countries like France UK Sweden etc will not sell warships and subs to us. The US can still be persuaded to sell but these will be from EDA stocks to be refurbished. Our best bet is a Chinese platform upgraded with western equipment even though the Chinese are closing this gap quickly on the naval front.


----------



## fatman17

Coastal security

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Weapons

Aselsan to provide CIWS for Pakistani fleet tanker

James Hardy, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

21 July 2015

Aselsan said in a 20 July statement that it would supply its STOP stabilised gun system to be installed on Pakistan's new fleet tanker. Source: Aselsan

Systems and electronics house Aselsan has announced a EUR4.68 million (USD5.09 million) contract with fellow Turkish technology and systems manufacturer Savunma Teknolojileri Mühendislik ve Ticaret (STM) to supply close-in weapon systems and communications equipment for the Pakistan Navy's under-construction fleet tanker.

Aselsan said in a 20 July statement that it would supply its STOP stabilised gun system and Communication Switch System (MAS) to be installed on the tanker in 2016.

STOP mounts a 25 mm gun on a two-axis stabilised turret that also features an electro-optical (EO) sensor suite and fire-control software. Aselsan said the EO sensors included a thermal camera, TV camera and laser rangefinder.

STM signed a contract in January 2013 with Pakistan's Ministry of Defence Production to provide technical and material support for the construction of the double-hull fleet tanker, which is being built in-country by Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW). STM is supplying materiel, integrated logistic support, training tests, and trials, along with consultancy and management support for the four-year programme.

The new tanker displaces 15,600 tonnes, is about 155 m in length and will be equipped with replenishment-at-sea rigs and a helicopter flight deck. It is to be powered with a conventional all-diesel machinery plant, driving controllable pitch propellers, and will be able to achieve a speed of 20 kt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

25 mm chain gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

The chain gun will also be fixed on other naval platforms like FACs and coastal vessels

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZAC1

when we going to recieve first S20 submarine ?


----------



## fatman17

ZAC1 said:


> when we going to recieve first S20 submarine ?



After signing of contract 24 months


----------



## ZAC1

so the work has already started my assumption was correct first S20 will come out in start of 2017
is parallel submarine construction is going on in pakistan n china may be we will have 2 subs in 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

ZAC1 said:


> so the work has already started my assumption was correct first S20 will come out in start of 2017
> is parallel submarine construction is going on in pakistan n china may be we will have 2 subs in 2017



Correct ship building in China is much more efficient than at KSEW which is definitely cheaper in labour terms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZAC1

agosta 70 should not be retired it should be upgraded locally from the expertise we have learned from agosta 90 project it can still be potent machine


----------



## fatman17

ZAC1 said:


> agosta 70 should not be retired it should be upgraded locally from the expertise we have learned from agosta 90 project it can still be potent machine



Already upgraded but nearing the end of their life cycle. Probably retire when at least 4 S20s are inducted.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Navy takes over command of Multinational from French Navy

July 31, 2015,

ISLAMABAD: The French Navy has handed over Command of Multinational Combined Task Force 150 to Pakistan Navy at a formal and impressive Change of Command ceremony held at HQ US NAVCENT, Bahrain.

Rear Admiral Moazzam Ilyas took over the Command of CTF-150 from Captain Rene-Jean Crignola of French Navy.

Commander US Naval Forces Central Command Vice Admiral John Miller and Commander Combined Maritime Forces presided over the ceremony and presented the resume of CTF-150’s recent successes. Senior officers from foreign Navies forming coalition were also present at the occasion.

While Addressing the audience, Rear Admiral Moazzam Ilyas, new CCTF-150 assured that his team is fully prepared to shoulder this important responsibility. CCTF-150 also lauded the outgoing French Navy team and their dedicated efforts to achieve objectives of CTF 150 during their tenure of Command and reaffirmed his resolve to continue operations with the same zeal and zest.

He further highlighted that relations between Pakistan Navy and coalition Navies continue to strengthen due to our focused commitments in support of Collaborative Maritime Security in the region and Pakistan’s resolve to maintain peace in this region.

Combined Task Force 150 is one of three Task Forces within the ambit of Combined Maritime Forces (CMF). Combined Task Force is a Multinational Coalition for Counter Terrorism Operations at sea in support of Operation Enduring Freedom (OEF). Its mission is to promote Maritime Security in order to counter terrorist acts and related illegal activities at sea.

Pakistan Navy has been entrusted command of CTF 150 for the eighth time which is a manifestation of the trust and respect enjoyed by Pakistan Navy among the coalition partners.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Coast Guard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

Though only one fleet tanker is being produced as of now. But how many are planned? I think there will be almost 4-6 of them as we will have at least:
16 F-22P class
16-24 S-20P
and some other equipment on seas till 2030.


----------



## ZAC1

fatman17 said:


> Already upgraded but nearing the end of their life cycle. Probably retire when at least 4 S20s are inducted.


so they are going to retire in 2017


----------



## fatman17

SSGN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Quwa

black-hawk_101 said:


> Though only one fleet tanker is being produced as of now. But how many are planned? I think there will be almost 4-6 of them as we will have at least:
> 16 F-22P class
> 16-24 S-20P
> and some other equipment on seas till 2030.


We will not have that many ships. It's 3 Agosta 90B and 6-8 S20 alongside 4 F-22P and 4-6 other frigates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Agosta sailing out of karachi harbour

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZAC1

i think there are some also patrol boats given to pakistan by US recently

8 Global Response Cutters i think by US will boost over capability to patrol


----------



## fatman17

MRTP15 leading a pair of Marine PBs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

ZAC1 said:


> i think there are some also patrol boats given to pakistan by US recently
> 
> 8 Global Response Cutters i think by US will boost over capability to patrol



Not delivered so far


----------



## fatman17

Naval data


----------



## park tea young

dont foget chinese S-20


----------



## fatman17

50 years of Pakistan navy submarine force


----------



## fatman17

PN submarine force history


----------



## fatman17

Keel laying of fast attack craft vessel in Karachi

Multi-mission missile vessel equipped with indigenous weapons, sensors

APP
August 11, 2015

KARACHI – The keel laying ceremony of fast attack craft (missile) – being built for the Pakistan Navy – was held at the Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works here on Tuesday.


Vice Chief of Naval Staff Vice Admiral Hasham Bin Saddique was the chief guest on the occasion. The ceremony was attended by guests from China, Turkey and high-ranking officials from the government, Pakistan Navy and the Karachi Shipyard.


The fast attack craft (missile) is a state-of-the-art, multi mission vessel with steel hull and aluminum super structure. It has length and breadth of 63 and 8.8 meters respectively, displacement of 560 tons, speed of 30 knots and range of 1000 nautical miles. The ship is equipped with indigenous weapons and sensors.


Addressing the ceremony, the vice admiral appreciated the timely achievement of an important construction milestone of this vessel and showed confidence that the Karachi Shipyard and the navy would continue to play a vital role in achieving the national goal of self-reliance in shipbuilding industry.


He said that the Karachi Shipyard has not only faced the challenge of advancement of technology in modern shipbuilding with confidence but was continuously making improvement in its infrastructure and quality standards are a testimony to this fact. He said that the Karachi Shipyard’s development during recent years could only be possible due to untiring efforts of its workforce.


In his welcome address, Karachi Shipyard MD Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah said that this project was third of its kind and being constructed in collaboration with the help of time-tested friend China. He gave a brief outlook of ongoing projects which includes 17,000 tons PN fleet tanker, 02 x LCMs for the navy and 22 bridge erections boats for the Pakistan Army.


He also announced the most recent award of contract to the Karachi Shipyard i.e. construction of 02x ships for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency. He said that the management was also vigorously pursuing few more worthwhile orders of KPT and PQA which are under negotiations and likely to be materialised in near future.


----------



## fatman17

IDEX 2015

NAVDEX debut for Azmat [IDX15D2]

RICHARD SCOTT

23 February 2015

One of the Pakistan Navy’s latest small surface combatants is on display at the NAVDEX marina. PNS Azmat is a 63m fast missile craft built by the China Shipbuilding & Offshore Company’s Xingang Shipyard in Tianjin under the terms of a government-to-government contract signed in late 2010. The ship was handed over in April 2012, and commissioned into the Pakistan Navy in June that year.

Based on the Houjian class (Type 037/2) missile craft design in service with the Chinese People’s Liberation Army Navy, Azmat is equipped with a powerful offensive anti-surface capability in the shape of eight C-802A (CSS-N-8 ‘Saccade’) sur face-to-sur face missiles. Fitted in box launchers mounted athwartships, the C-802A is capable of striking targets up to 180km away.

Other armament includes a twin 37mm gun mounting forward, a single Type 630 30mm close-in weapon system, two 12.7mm machine guns, and two six-barrel decoy launchers. The sensor fit on board includes a Type 360 surveillance radar and a Type 347G radar/ electro-optical director.

A second ship of the class, PNS Dehshat, has been built locally in Pakistan by Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) under a technology transfer agreement.

Dehshat was commissioned into the Pakistan Navy in June 2014.


----------



## nomi007

HOPE PN is also considering it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

nomi007 said:


> HOPE PN is also considering it



Don't think so


----------



## fatman17

Only one flag is required

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

fatman17 said:


> Don't think so


why


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHI RULES

nomi007 said:


> why


I think we as a nation always play defensive. May buy US junk but can;t afford hi tech equipment from others.
Just like AWACS purchased from China are more capable but PAF authorities were not so optimistic at time of purchase.

We should understand that China now has strong R&D infrastructure along with production facilities. Chinese Unis are highly rated at world level. There defense tools are much competitive to western counterparts even if not at par, further are much cheaper as compared to other options. No strings attached.

China does n't usually produce customer specific products as most of defense equipment is used by themselves, the do not offer much downgraded versions to others unlike Russia or other western producers.


----------



## fatman17

Actually in terms of quality and sophisticated equipment the Chinese are rated as below 
1. Naval platforms 
2. Land systems 
3. Air platforms bring the rear in terms of technology


----------



## fatman17

Training with US Navy Seals


----------



## fatman17

Navy donates


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms

KSEW shipyard lays keel for Pakistan's third Azmat-class patrol boat

Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Navy International

11 August 2015

First-in-class missile patrol craft PNS , sister ship of the third-in-class vessel that was launched on 11 August 2015. Source: Pakistan Navy

Pakistan's state-owned Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) Limited has launched the country's third Azmat-class missile-capable patrol craft, the company announced on 12 August.

The 63 m vessel was launched on 11 August in a ceremony presided over by the navy's vice chief of staff, Vice Admiral Hasham Bin Saddique.

In 2010, Pakistan signed a government-to-government agreement with China for two Azmat-class vessels. As reported by IHS Jane's in April 2012, under the contract terms the second hull, PNS Deshat (1014), would be built at KSEW's facility in Karachi with China's co-operation under a technology transfer arrangement. Deals for boats three and four were signed in June 2013 and June 2014 respectively, with construction to take place in Karachi supported by Chinese collaboration.

According to IHS Jane's Fighting Ships , the Azmat class is armed with eight (two quad) launchers, mounted athwartships, for the 180 km range C-802A surface-to-surface missile. The ships also carry a twin 37 mm gun mounting forward, and a stern-facing Type 630 30 mm close-in weapon system for protection against incoming threats. Point defence is also provided by two 12.7 mm machine guns.

The weapons fit is complemented by a Type 347G radar and electro-optical fire director and a Type 360 surveillance radar.

Powered by four diesel engines, the platform has a top speed of 30 kt and a standard range of 1,000 n miles.


----------



## Side-Winder

Tahafuz-e-Sahil 2K15

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Navy conducts security exercise to protect Gwadar
Source: INP _Published in Defence on Saturday, August 15, 2015_


KARACHI – In order to check efficacy of security mechanism in place for the protection of the Gwadar port and associated infrastructure against any terrorist venture, the Pakistan Navy conducted coastal security exercise – Tahaffuz-e-Sahil.
In this exercise, the Special Operations Forces of the Pakistan Navy, marines, ships and aircraft participated. Apart from displaying high degree of professionalism, synergy was achieved amongst various stakeholders including the law enforcement agencies and other relevant organisations.

– Rear admiral address –

Various scenarios cum contingencies related to asymmetric threats to port/infrastructure were exercised. During debrief of the exercise, Coast Commander Rear Admiral Syed Bashir Ahmad lauded efforts of all participants in making the exercise a success by achieving desired goals.

He emphasised on the need for continuous training and holding of such exercises regularly all along the coastal belt in coordination with all maritime stakeholders.


----------



## fatman17

Just a nice pic of FAC Azmat


----------



## fatman17

Army and Navy bonding


----------



## fatman17

Naval academy at night


----------



## fatman17

The 1st Indian Navy scorpene sub to be delivered in 2016. Will Pakistan navy's S20 be ready for induction by 2016?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

The race is on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araz

fatman17 said:


> The 1st Indian Navy scorpene sub to be delivered in 2016. Will Pakistan navy's S20 be ready for induction by 2016?


I gather the work on installing the MESMA unit on the 90Bs was to be completed by 2017 giving us 3 AIP boats. By the time the IN integrates the Scorpene the S20s will start arriving in 2018 so we may remain 18-4 months behind but in the greater scheme of things things will not be so bad on that front. On the surface platforms front though...........


----------



## ZAC1

araz said:


> I gather the work on installing the MESMA unit on the 90Bs was to be completed by 2017 giving us 3 AIP boats. By the time the IN integrates the Scorpene the S20s will start arriving in 2018 so we may remain 18-4 months behind but in the greater scheme of things things will not be so bad on that front. On the surface platforms front though...........


like tejas and french fighters came on time dnt wory


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Tomorrow night a show at 2000 Hrs about the Navy on ARY NEWS.
Some very useful information will be shared.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Navy's lone Perry class FFG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Tahafuz e sahil exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Ghazi returns to port after 65 war


----------



## fatman17

Leaders of Dwarka ops


----------



## fatman17

Engine room of ghazi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

fatman17 said:


> Navy's lone Perry class FFG



only the seond picture is of our navy, this ship is a joke, the main Gun is a 12.7mm Dshk AA Gun ^^ @fatman17 what are the air defence and anti Ship weapons of this Ship ?


----------



## black-hawk_101

I think PN had mistake when they were ought to buy 4 F-22P Block-Is. As they didn't knew that GoP will give them no funds after that. I think it was better to procure about 6 of the in the first phase but still its better for PN to acquire another 4 of Block-II models.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

black-hawk_101 said:


> I think PN had mistake when they were ought to buy 4 F-22P Block-Is. As they didn't knew that GoP will give them no funds after that. I think it was better to procure about 6 of the in the first phase but still its better for PN to acquire another 4 of Block-II models.



Are you qualified to even talk about Naval planning and procurement.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## black-hawk_101

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Are you qualified to even talk about Naval planning and procurement.


Not Much!


----------



## RAMPAGE

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Are you qualified to even talk about Naval planning and procurement.


As a taxpayer, yes.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

RAMPAGE said:


> As a taxpayer, yes.



So you mean the Navy should hire him to plan for future procurement's....


----------



## RAMPAGE

Rashid Mahmood said:


> So you mean the Navy should hire him to plan for future procurement's....


Of course not. We were talking about his right to talk. He's a taxpayer and also has the right of free speech.

You also have the right to ignore him.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

fatman17 said:


> Navy's lone Perry class FFG



Only the second picture is of the PN ship PNS Alamgir. The first one is from the US Navy, see the American Flag flying at the Gaff.


----------



## Inception-06

Capt.Popeye said:


> Only the second picture is of the PN ship PNS Alamgir. The first one is from the US Navy, see the American Flag flying at the Gaff.



I did wrote that also before you !


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Ulla said:


> I did wrote that also before you !



Didja?


----------



## araz

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Are you qualified to even talk about Naval planning and procurement.


Na Bhai!!! He is over qualified to do so. He is qualified because he can wag his tongue and can write therefore by definition he is a literate elite citizen of Pakistan. Most importantly he can talk/write in English which makes it even better. May Allah have mercy on our souls ( Ameen).. We have very many such self styled experts who think that we just have to wink and we can acquire whatever we want and of course the world owes us so much they will beg us to take it for free. Their concept of a soft loan is like a pillow under your head. Always there for your comfort, bendable and never a source of pain. I am getting too old for this talk and trying to educate them is like trying to teach a rock the wonders of Philiosophy. 
Araz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

India is not in CFT 152.....................


----------



## fatman17

ghazi52 said:


> India is not in CFT 152.....................



No it is not


----------



## Penguin

fatman17 said:


> Navy's lone Perry class FFG


ONly pic 2 that is (pic 1 if a Burke class destroyer.)


----------



## Neptune

Commander Combined Task Force 150 (CCTF150) Rear Admiral Muhammad Moazzam Ilyas visited Her Majesty’s Australian Ship (HMAS) Melbourne whilst the ship was alongside in Bahrain prior to her sailing to the North Arabian Sea in support of Combined Task Force 150 (CTF 150).

BTW @Rashid Mahmood mate can you give info on your flag officer's utility uniform worn?


















Official Release CMF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Jabran

Great Thread


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Neptune said:


> Commander Combined Task Force 150 (CCTF150) Rear Admiral Muhammad Moazzam Ilyas visited Her Majesty’s Australian Ship (HMAS) Melbourne whilst the ship was alongside in Bahrain prior to her sailing to the North Arabian Sea in support of Combined Task Force 150 (CTF 150).
> 
> BTW @Rashid Mahmood mate can you give info on your flag officer's utility uniform worn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official Release CMF.



This camo was introduced in 2009, as fatigues to be worn on ships and coastal bases by officers and men.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan is reportedly planning to construct four of the eight Chinese submarines it is acquiring at a domestic shipyard. The two countries are thought to have signed a contract in July for the eight diesel-electric submarines, thought to be an export variant of the Type 041/Yuan-class . The four boats are likely to be constructed at Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works, with the remaining four undergoing construction in China simultaneously.

DID


----------



## fatman17

S-20 Export Variant

Beijing based China Shipbuilding & Offshore International Co. (CSOC) unveiled several new designs during IDEX 2013, the international defense exhibition held in the United Arab Emirates. At the Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace Exhibition in Malaysia from March 26 to 30, China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation again displayed its S-20 diesel-engine submarine. A model of that submarine was displayed at NAVDEX at Abu Dhabi in February 2013 for the first time ever. The Chinese staff participating in the exhibition said that S-20 was developed not merely for domestic demand but also for export on international market.

While there are clear difference between the S-20 and the Type 041, the former would appear to be the export variant of the later. S-20’s length is 66 meters [versus 73-75 meters for the Yuan], beam is 8 meters, draft is 8.2 meters, surface displacement is 1,850 tons and submerged displacement is 2,300 tons [both a bit less than the Yuan], maximum speed is 18 knots [a bit slower than the Yuan], cruise speed is 16 knots [the same as the Yuan], range is 8,000 nautical miles at 16 knots, endurance is 60 days and crew, 38 versus 58 for the Yuan. It is double hulled with maximum submerging depth of 300 meters. Different from the Type 041 exclusively for Chinese navy, the ship is not equipped with air-independent propulsion (but it may also be fitted with AIP (air-independent propulsion) system if a customer requests).

S-20 submarine is equipped with variable frequency hydrophonic detection device and towed sonar. The weapons fit may varry according to customer requirements but the S20 may accommodate heavy torpedoes and anti-ship missiles from six torpedo tubes and deploy mines and special forces. China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation gives no details about the types of weapon to be installed on S-20 submarine, but it declares that it may provide torpedoes, rocket-propelled torpedoes, anti-torpedo torpedoes, etc.

GSOrg


----------



## monitor

fatman17 said:


> Pakistan is reportedly planning to construct four of the eight Chinese submarines it is acquiring at a domestic shipyard. The two countries are thought to have signed a contract in July for the eight diesel-electric submarines, thought to be an export variant of the Type 041/Yuan-class . The four boats are likely to be constructed at Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works, with the remaining four undergoing construction in China simultaneously.
> 
> DID



It's means within few year Pakistan's navy's underwater capabilities will increase significantly.  

8+3+2



fatman17 said:


> Pakistan is reportedly planning to construct four of the eight Chinese submarines it is acquiring at a domestic shipyard. The two countries are thought to have signed a contract in July for the eight diesel-electric submarines, thought to be an export variant of the Type 041/Yuan-class . The four boats are likely to be constructed at Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works, with the remaining four undergoing construction in China simultaneously.
> 
> DID



It's means within few year Pakistan's navy's underwater capabilities will increase significantly.  

8+3+2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

monitor said:


> It's means within few year Pakistan's navy's underwater capabilities will increase significantly.
> 
> 8+3+2
> 
> 
> 
> It's means within few year Pakistan's navy's underwater capabilities will increase significantly.
> 
> 8+3+2



it will be 8+3 as the 2 will be retired.


----------



## Quwa

fatman17 said:


> it will be 8+3 as the 2 will be retired.


Defense News mentioned in an earlier article that surplus submarines are also being pursued, though there are hardly any details as to what could be acquired or when. Turkey is reportedly willing to offer something.


----------



## fatman17

SUBMARINES

Pakistan, China Finalize 8-Sub Construction Plan

By Usman Ansari

Most analysts believe the subs in the China-Pakistan partnership will be the S20. 

ISLAMABAD — Pakistan has finalized its long-negotiated submarine deal with China, with four to be built in China and four in Pakistan. Analysts believe the submarines will go a long way toward maintaining a credible conventional deterrent against India, and also largely secure the sea-based arm of Pakistan's nuclear triad.

Minister for Defence Production Tanveer Hussain announced the news last week while opening a new exhibition center at the Defence Export Promotion Organization.

Construction is to be undertaken simultaneously in both countries, but Hussain did not say when construction would commence or what type had been selected.

Most analysts believe the subs will be the air independent propulsion (AIP) equipped variant of the S-20, which is an export development of China's Type-039A/Type-041 class diesel-electric submarines.

Though Chinese submarine technology is reported to have improved considerably, Tom Waldwyn, research analyst in the Defence and Military Analysis Programme at the International Institute for Strategic Studies, said, "the capabilities of Chinese submarines are not something which can be easily determined as it benefits countries on both sides to keep this a secret.

"The export version of the Type 039A, the S20, is believed to be AIP optional and should the Pakistanis opt for this capability it would give them greater operational flexibility through increased endurance. Other than being AIP optional, it is currently unclear what other differences there would be between a Chinese Navy Type 039A and an export version," he said.

Hussain also highlighted a transfer of technology agreement, with a training facility established in Karachi for this purpose.

State-owned shipyard Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) already has experience with submarine overhaul and construction and will build the subs.

Analyst, author and former Australian defense attache to Islamabad Brian Cloughley says joint construction suits both parties, but even with a transfer of technology, Pakistan will still be reliant on China.

"It is in the interests of both parties to have as much as possible manufactured in Pakistan, but of course the really high-tech systems will have to come from China, as it's simply not cost-effective for Pakistan to gear up to make them," such as the AIP capability, Cloughley said.

Cloughley believes construction will likely commence next year: "Given the way KSEW has been managed and expanded over the past few years I expect construction could begin as early as mid-2016. There has already been liaison and training in shipbuilding and the training center is formalization of this on a rather larger scale, with the focus entirely on submarines, of course."

These submarines have been linked by analysts to securing the sea-based arm of Pakistan's nuclear triad. However, according to recent Chinese media reports, Pakistan's access to the military grade Chinese Beidou-II (BDS-2) satellite navigation network is perhaps of equal importance.

Mansoor Ahmed, Stanton Nuclear Security junior faculty fellow at the Harvard Kennedy School's Belfer Center and expert on Pakistan's nuclear deterrent and delivery systems, said the ability of Pakistan's submarines to accurately position themselves is critical to their nuclear-deterrent role and the country's strategic assets as a whole.

"The BDS-2 satellite system will greatly enhance Pakistan's access to much needed ISR capabilities required for deployment of strategic forces at sea on submarine platforms. Unlike India, which is seeking to build a dedicated fleet of SSBN's [ballistic missile submarines] armed with SLBMs [submarine-launched ballistic missiles], Pakistan's force posture is purely defensive and India-centric for which AIP-equipped conventional submarines provide a reliable solution in terms of maintaining a cost-effective deterrent at sea," he said.

He says these submarines will generally be quieter than India's Arihant SSBNs and deployed within striking distance of India's coastlines armed with the submarine-launched variant of Pakistan's Babur cruise missile.

Ahmed does not believe all eight submarines will be assigned the deterrent role as they also will be required to undertake conventional patrol duties "equally important given the pressing need to continue to improve Pakistan's existing sea-denial capability in the face of the exponentially expanding and modernizing surface and sub-surface fleet of India's Navy."

Therefore, three or four conventional AIP-equipped submarines (though with limited range compared to nuclear-powered submarines) and armed with nuclear or conventional land attack cruise missiles "might offer the best bang for the buck for Pakistan in existing circumstances."

However, Pakistan has been particularly concerned with India's growing anti-submarine warfare (ASW) capabilities.

Accurate assessment of this is, according to Waldwyn, unavailable. "Whilst India has undoubtedly made significant improvements in recent years in its ASW capability in terms of equipment, the necessary data with which to evaluate Indian ASW operations does not currently exist in the public arena."

Nevertheless, Ahmed says Pakistan is taking no chances as the submarines "on their own would not constitute an 'assured' second strike platform in the traditional sense, especially in the face of the growing asymmetry in favor of Indian ASW capabilities.

"India will have the luxury to deploy a significant portion of its ASW assets [including several P8-I aircraft] and its own fleet of AIP-equipped submarines against Pakistan's small submarine fleet during a crisis; especially once it will be assumed that some of the Pakistani subs are equipped with nuclear-armed cruise missiles," making them a prized target for the enemy," he said.

"A triad for Pakistan, based on its 'full-spectrum' deterrence posture, will consist of at least 10 different types of ballistic and cruise missiles, of which the naval Babur will comprise the sea leg, and taken together these offer much greater redundancy, survivability, and targeting and operational flexibility to the decision-makers to employ these assets in counter-force or counter-value roles," he said.

Therefore, he said, China has been instrumental in helping complete the naval leg of Pakistan's "nuclear triad" that had been a critical gap it its "full-spectrum posture."

"The second-strike capability for Pakistan, flows from the survivability of its strategic triad [which is largely solid fueled and road-mobile] than reliance on any one system or 'leg' of the triad," according to Ahmed. "Taken together, it makes it impossible for India to eliminate Pakistan's entire capacity of inflicting unacceptable damage regardless of any 'massive retaliatory strike' by India, and maintaining sufficient survivable strategic capability by Pakistan is essential for securing deterrence stability in the region."

Email: uansari@defensenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Saqr said:


> Defense News mentioned in an earlier article that surplus submarines are also being pursued, though there are hardly any details as to what could be acquired or when. Turkey is reportedly willing to offer something.



At the moment the focus is on the Chinese-built submarines


----------



## TechnoFox

fatman17 said:


> Navy's lone Perry class FFG



I wasn't aware USS Mustin (DDG-89) was

1. An OPH Class Frigate.

2. Sailing for Pakistan.

This sails for Pakistan, PNS Alamgir:







*while still under US control





This, the other photo you posted, doesn't:


----------



## fatman17

China to transfer technology of submarine construction to Pakistan


China to transfer technology of submarine construction to Pakistan

(Source: People's Daily Online) 2015-10-09

　　China is to build four submarines in Pakistan port city Karachi, fulfilling a new defense deal between the two countries, Pakistan local media reported on Wednesday.

　　The new defense deal includes eight submarines, which are going to be put into production at the same time in China and Pakistan. This makes the arms deal the biggest ever to China.

　　Announcing the deal, Pakistani Minister for Defense Production Rana Tanveer Hussain said that the deal had been finalized and four submarines would be built in Karachi. "China will transfer the technology to Pakistan for submarine construction," the Minister told Dawn, the Pakistan media.

　　The minister did not reveal which type of submarines China would transfer to Pakistan. Neither did he announce the exact date of the submarines being put into production.

　　Pakistan had earlier explored the options of buying submarines from France and Germany, but the deals did not materialize.

Editor:Zhang Tao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

TechnoFox said:


> I wasn't aware USS Mustin (DDG-89) was
> 
> 1. An OPH Class Frigate.
> 
> 2. Sailing for Pakistan.
> 
> This sails for Pakistan, PNS Alamgir:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *while still under US control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This, the other photo you posted, doesn't:



Ok my bad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## black-hawk_101

Any Chances of PN giving away OHP to any country which US says and gains some about 3 P-3Cs from US side?


----------



## Penguin

TechnoFox said:


> I wasn't aware USS Mustin (DDG-89) was
> 
> 1. An OPH Class Frigate.
> 
> 2. Sailing for Pakistan.
> 
> This sails for Pakistan, PNS Alamgir:


Redundant
Pakistan Navy | News & Discussions. | Page 77


----------



## fatman17

*Feather in Pakistan Navy’s cap*
*Fauzia Sardar Niazi*
*Sunday, October 18, 2015* - Pakistan Navy has extended its Indian Ocean limits, which is not only a greater role of responsibility but also a trust of the international community on the capacity and capability of Pakistan Navy. This is being regarded as a landmark development. Pakistan had possessed this extension a couple of years ago, but now the United Nations’ Commission on the Limits of the Continental Shelf (CLCS) has formally and unanimously approved Pakistan’s claim for the extension of outer limits of its continental shelf.

Under the CLCS approval, Pakistan’s continental shelf limits have been extended from 200 nautical miles to 350 nautical miles. As a consequence of this landmark development, Pakistan has been granted an additional area of approximately 50,000 square kilometers. Pakistan will have exclusive rights for exploitation and exploration of resources at and beneath the seabed in this area in accordance with the UN Convention on the Law of the Sea. Article 76 of the UN Convention on Law and Sea (UNCLOS) allows coastal states to extend their continental shelf beyond 200 NM. However, a coastal state is required to make its case to the CLCS – a body of 21 experts in geology, geophysics, hydrography and other related disciplines. The project to extend the limits of Pakistan’s continental shelf was started in 2005, jointly by Pakistan Navy and National Institute of Oceanography (NIO).

Pakistan had submitted its claim to the CLCS in April 2009. A 7-Member sub-commission of the CLCS undertook in-depth review of Pakistan’s submission and, after more than a year of scrutiny and analysis, adopted recommendations for the extension of Pakistan’s continental shelf from 200 to 350 NM. During this process, a technical delegation from Pakistan undertook multiple interactions with the sub-commission. The agreement and grant of limit extension is being regarded significant as the approval will help Pakistan in its socio-economic progress. Oman has reportedly extended all kind of help and cooperation in sea limits’ extension and approval by the UN commission. The Foreign Office of Pakistan has formally thanked Oman “for its understanding and cooperation in the matter”. Pakistan’s representative at the UN, Dr Maleeha Lodhi has also reportedly worked hard in getting the project materialized and having a unanimous consensus approval. Well done, Pakistan Navy for its track record of past performance and the officials engaged on behalf of the Pakistan Foreign Office.

—Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## black-hawk_101

As US has refused to give their P-3C AEW&Cs, I think now China is giving 4 AEW&Cs but I am not sure will it be for whole Pakistan or will it remain in the CPEC region like Balochistan-KPK-FATA and some areas of Punjab where there is already presence of Chinese AEW&Cs.

I wish to see some Swedish AEW&Cs and P-3Cs in coastal areas.


----------



## Aamir Hussain

P3 AWACS deal dead long time back due to issues of cost. PN knows about this since 2008.

Round the clock surveillance requires an aircraft on station 24 hours a day. ZDK 03 has an endurance time of roughly 10 hours. Let us say the surveillance range of a K-Eagle is 600 Km (Erieye is 450 Km), one aircraft with a patrol station of 200 km South West off the coast of say Karachi will be sufficient to keep an eye on the shipping lanes and approaches to Pakistani waters and airspace respectively from the East. 

IMO having three more AWACS will give PAF and PN comfort that they don't have today. in the event of a situation where both countries go into a high alert, mounting a round the clock surveillance operation will be difficult for PAF. Furthermore, we not only require surveillance of our South Eastern Seaboard but also have a real threat from the south westerly side too. This would require a atleast two aircraft on station all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Navy to kick off Exercise Sea Spark today


----------



## nomi007

*HMAS Sydney (FFG 03)* has been retired





pakistan try kare may be they sold it to us


----------



## fatman17

Concept rendition of Type 055 DDG


----------



## fatman17

nomi007 said:


> *HMAS Sydney (FFG 03)* has been retired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pakistan try kare may be they sold it to us



Forget it


----------



## fatman17

Since 1957Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works LimitedIMS Certified

Keel Laying Ceremony of Fast Attack Craft (Missile)



Keel Laying ceremony of 3rd Fast Attack Craft (Missile) [FAC(M) No. 3)] being built for Pakistan Navy, was held at Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KS&EW) on 11 Aug. 2015. Vice Admiral Hasham Bin Saddique HI(M) Vice chief of Naval Staff graced the occasion as Chief Guest. The ceremony was attended by honourable guests from China and high ranking officials from GoP, Pakistan Navy and KS&EW.

FAC(M) is a state of the art, multi mission vessel with steel hull and aluminium super structure. It has length and breadth of 63 & 8.8 meters respectively, displacement of 560 tons, speed of 30 knots, range of 1000 nautical miles. The ship is equipped with indigenous weapons and sensors.

On the occasion the honourable Chief Guest appreciated the timely achievement of an important construction milestone of this vessel and showed his confidence that KS&EW and PN will continue to play a vital role in achieving the national goal of self reliance in ship building industry of Pakistan. He further appreciated that KS&EW has not only faced the challenge of advancement of technology in modern shipbuilding with confidence but is continuously making improvement in its infrastructure and quality of workmanship. Timely delivery of all the projects during the recent years along with International quality standard is a testimony to this.

Earlier MD KS&EW, Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah SI(M) in his welcome address said that this project is third of its kind and being constructed in collaboration with our time tested friend – China. He gave a brief outlook of ongoing projects which includes 17,000 tons PN Fleet Tanker, 02 x LCMs for PN, 22 Bridge Erections Boats for Pak Army. He also announced the most recent award of contract to Karachi Shipyard i.e. construction of 02 x MPVs for Pakistan Maritime Security Agency and said the Management is also vigorously pursing few more worthwhile orders of PN and other port authorities which are under negotiations and likely to be materialized in near future.

MD KS&EW thanked Ministry of Defence Production, especially Pakistan Navy for their continued support and assured that KS&EW will keep the momentum gained during the recent years and deliver projects meeting world class quality standard.


----------



## monitor

fatman17 said:


> Forget it


why its younger then alamgir


----------



## fatman17

NAVY

Pakistan Wraps Up Major Naval Exercise

By Usman Ansari

A Pakistani Navy special force personal stands guard during the Multinational exercise AMAN-13 in Manora island about 30 kilometers from Karachi on 5, 2013.

ISLAMABAD — The Pakistan Navy concluded a major domestic naval exercise Thursday, which was held after a break of three years. It comes at a time when Pakistan struggles to maintain operational numbers (especially in respect to arch-rival India's rapidly modernizing and expanding fleet) and as the need to ensure the security of the deepwater port of Gwadar, close to the Iranian border.

Seaspark 2015, held November 3-12, aimed to test the Navy's ability to maintain regional peace, security and stability. It also looked to test the force's war-fighting ability plus interservice operability with the Pakistan Air Force and Pakistan Army.

Elements of the Air Force and Army Air Defence also took part, allowing for the validation of joint war-fighting concepts.

The exercise mainly took place in the North Arabian Sea, though inland coastal bases and units deployed in Sir Creek — the disputed border region between India and Pakistan — also participated.

Utilizing every asset at the Navy's disposal — from submarines and frigates to unmanned aerial vehicles — Seaspark 2015 also tested the Navy's ability to provide coastal and port security, as well as non-traditional threats, such as piracy and pollution. This included both tradition and asymmetrical threats, including those in the cyber and information domains.

When addressing the media at the beginning of the exercise, Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Operations) Rear Admiral Kaleem Shaukat highlighted the considerable imbalance between Indian and Pakistan. He said that this was because India had recognized the importance of the sea, whereas Pakistan had not.

He stated that this imbalance reinforced the need to make the most of the assets available, while simultaneously asking the government for more resources such as missile boats, submarines and tankers.

The need for new warships, however, runs up against the fact the Navy receives only ten percent of the defense budget, and this is essentially spent on operational or maintenance costs.

The reason for the three-year gap between the previous exercise in 2012 was not given. Previously, the exercise was biennial.

However, the shortage of ships cannot be overlooked as a factor.

The frontline fleet consists mainly of four F-22P frigates that are developments of the Chinese Type-053H3 family and a single Perry Class frigate Alamgir (ex-McInerney).

Alamgir lacks any missile armament, though, and is unlikely to be joined by further examples due to stiff congressional opposition, derailing Pakistani hopes to acquire approximately five more with which to modernize its surface fleet.

Further Perry-class frigates were planned to replace the six 70s era ex-British Amazon/Type-21-class frigates in service since the mid-90s. One, Badr (ex-Alacrity), is confirmed to have been decommissioned. The status of those remaining has been unclear, as they were not reported to have deployed in some time.

However, Pakistan Navy Spokesman Commodore Nadeem Bukhary told Defense News that the frigates were still in service, though not how many.

According to the images available, a Type-21 frigate hosted Pakistan Air Force Chief of Air Staff Air Chief Marshal Sohail Aman and Pakistan Chief of Naval Staff Adm. Muhammad Zakaullah as they reviewed the exercise on Monday.

Both service chiefs also observed operations from one of the Chinese-built ZDK-03 Karakorum Eagle AEW&C aircraft that participated in the exercise to test it in a maritime environment under close war-like conditions.

However, it is uncertain if any new ships are on the horizon.

Further ships are required at least to provide security to the increasingly important deepwater port of Gwadar due to the recently signed China-Pak Economic Corridor (CPEC), which seeks to link Africa and the Middle East to western China through Pakistan.

The vice chairman of China's Central Military Commission, General Fan Changlong, arrived in Pakistan on Thursday at the invitation of the Pakistani military to discuss defense, economic and strategic ties.

A warship construction deal with China has reportedly been negotiated, but has yet to be signed and is not expected to be resolved during this visit.

Analyst, author and former Australian defense attache to Islamabad Brian Cloughley says that, despite the need for new ships, it may not necessarily be the reason for the break in exercises.

"The main problem is sea-time training," he said. "Classroom instruction is fine in the PN, and of world-class standard, but nothing beats sea-time, and as there aren't many ships it is going to be increasingly difficult for the navy to conduct much-needed exercises."

He also believes it unfeasible to expect new warships to arrive soon.

"It is extremely difficult to speed up ship construction, and I am sure they are moving as fast as they can; so the depressing thing for the [Pakistan Navy] is that it will have to do the best it can while waiting on its (very good) new warships."

Email: uansari@defensenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ConcealCarry

Poor trigger finger discipline from commander




Neptune said:


> Commander Combined Task Force 150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official Release CMF.


----------



## CHI RULES

Pak should go for indigenous building of heavy class destroyers having stealth features on which PN may install Chinese/Turkish based Offensive and defensive equipment especially a capable long range SAM system like Hq9.


----------



## Basel

there is news on news channels that PN has test fired live anti ship missiles from surface ships and airborne assets.

Can someone tell me what type of missiles are used??


----------



## khanasifm

*Harpoon, ohp 7, Alamgir so now its Anti Ship Warfare plus Anti Sub Warefare (Torpedo tubes), ASW Weapons: 6-324mm Mk 32 (2 triple) tubes / Mk 46 torpedoes

Plus Close in Weapon Phalax and 1 Guns: 1-Mk 75 3"/62 cal. OTO Melara gun, 1-Vulcan Phalanx CIS, 4-.50 cal. MG's
*
Originally when transferred

Pakistan requires the capabilities of USS McINERNEY (FFG-8) to participate in U.S. and coalition led *counter-narcotics and counter-piracy operations* and to assist with Pakistan’s efforts to secure its maritime border. Pakistan will have no difficulty absorbing the ship into its armed forces.

Pakistan – Refurbishment of Oliver Hazard Perry Class Frigate | The Official Home of the Defense Security Cooperation Agency


*Following just FYI


Boeing developing kit to upgrade Harpoon missiles for extended range*

Grace Jean, National Harbor, Maryland - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly


Key Points
•Boeing aiming to double the range of its Harpoon missile
•Harpoon Next Generation will consist of a fuel-efficient engine, additional fuel, and a 300-pound class warhead

Boeing is developing a kit to upgrade existing Harpoon Block II missiles for extended range, in the hope of attracting interest from the US Navy's (USN's) new frigate programme, officials announced on 14 April.

Called Harpoon Next Generation, the new version would include a more fuel-efficient engine, additional fuel, and a smaller 300-pound class warhead, company officials told reporters at the Navy League Sea-Air-Space symposium in National Harbor, Maryland.

"We're looking at doubling the range of Harpoon from 67 nm to 134 nm," said Jim Brooks, director of cruise missile systems weapons programmes for Boeing Global Strike Weapons and Missile Systems, a division of Boeing Defense, Space and Security.

Existing customers, such as the USN and 27 international partners, would be able to upgrade their Harpoon Block II inventory with the kit, which could be supplied to a customer's depot for installation, or the customer could opt to have the kit installed by Boeing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Basel said:


> there is news on news channels that PN has test fired live anti ship missiles from surface ships and airborne assets.
> 
> Can someone tell me what type of missiles are used??
> 
> View attachment 271977



C802A

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

ghazi52 said:


> India is not in CFT 152.....................



Sir,India is not a part of Combined Maritime Forces. India undertakes its own independent patrolling of the region along with countries like Russia and China. 
CTF 152: Gulf Maritime Security | Combined Maritime Forces


----------



## CHI RULES

Pak should go for further upgrade of OHP i.e High altitude Air defence SAM like HQ9,Pesa/Aesa search radars (Chinese Based) with Babur Cruise Missile ( to be capable to attack both Sea/Land targets ranging from 700 to 1000KM) on urgent bnasis.
As our Type 21 frigates have passed their useful life. We may go for upgraded further four F22Ps armed with LY60SAMS already installed on Typ21s along with German Defense systems so far installed on them. Off course having PESAradars of Chinese origin.

May be it's time to arm PN ships with Babur Cruise Missile for Long Range and import CX01 to atatck target up to 280 to 300KM.


----------



## Zarbe Momin

CHI RULES said:


> Pak should go for further upgrade of OHP i.e High altitude Air defence SAM like HQ9,Pesa/Aesa search radars (Chinese Based) with Babur Cruise Missile ( to be capable to attack both Sea/Land targets ranging from 700 to 1000KM) on urgent bnasis.
> As our Type 21 frigates have passed their useful life. We may go for upgraded further four F22Ps armed with LY60SAMS already installed on Typ21s along with German Defense systems so far installed on them. Off course having PESAradars of Chinese origin.
> 
> May be it's time to arm PN ships with Babur Cruise Missile for Long Range and import CX01 to atatck target up to 280 to 300KM.


It would be safe to add all existing and modern frigrates with long range air defence missel sytems.


----------



## CHI RULES

Zarbe Momin said:


> It would be safe to add all existing and modern frigates with long range air defense missile systems.


It is difficult to even add Medium level SAM on current F22P frigates meanwhile it is nearly impossible to install HQ9 on them due to space requirements. Only our OHP can be armed with HQ9 if possible. Further our F21 frigates already have medium level SAMs LY60 however they have passed their life and require replacement or if possible we should go for their major overhaul like Iranians done with their Seventy's era defense assets.
Our existing F22P smay be used in combo with heavy tonnage upgraded Frigates/destroyers as one having Medium/High level air defense while others having lower level capable Air defense capabilities. Further the new platforms should have enhanced ASW capabilities existing F22P torpedoes can attack Submarines only up to range of 15 KM.


----------



## Zarbe Momin

CHI RULES said:


> It is difficult to even add Medium level SAM on current F22P frigates meanwhile it is nearly impossible to install HQ9 on them due to space requirements. Only our OHP can be armed with HQ9 if possible. Further our F21 frigates already have medium level SAMs LY60 however they have passed their life and require replacement or if possible we should go for their major overhaul like Iranians done with their Seventy's era defense assets.
> Our existing F22P smay be used in combo with heavy tonnage upgraded Frigates/destroyers as one having Medium/High level air defense while others having lower level capable Air defense capabilities. Further the new platforms should have enhanced ASW capabilities existing F22P torpedoes can attack Submarines only up to range of 15 KM.


I dont know why Navy did always BULLSHIT....I HATE PLANERS OF PAK NAVY.....They let american aircraft carrier to destroy an atlantic survilience aircraft in between some where arabian sea and persian gulf....American hited Atlantic of PAK NAVY with air defence missel. .... PAK NAVY remained silent......Then they let indians to destroy annother ATLANTIK over RUN OF KUTCH......then 3 ....PC 3-oriens........frigates are not equiped with good sams......with these systems they they can just defend ships against....seagulls.....sparow....and other birds but not enemy....like india.....Radars on ships are not modern.......torpedos have small range........and list is long.......Fast attack boats lack.....self defence.....no automated computerised short range missels......no TV IR radar guided anti aircraft guns....just manual......thats mean.....when Brahmos is on its way towards our frigrate and fast attack boats.....chief of Naval staff will send a letter or may be sms please one sailer at 10 PM at night should sit on seat of antiaircraft gun and do self defence. .......nonsense and bullshit....bullshit. ....bullshit........they send their survilience aircrafts when no fighter is in that area....i have fear now.......i have fear now our chines AWACS KARAKORAM EAGEL ARE ALSO STATIONED IN KARACHI.......I HAVE FEAR......NAVY IST NOT SERIOUS TO ACCESS THE MODERN ENEMY THREATS.......THEY TOOK TRANSFER OF TECNOLOGY FOR AGOSTA 90 B SUBMARINES AND IN LAST 15 YEARS THEY DIDNT BULIT A SINGEL.....AGOSTA 90 B SUBMARINES AT HOME ....THEN WHY TRANSFER OF TECHNOLOGY.......AGAIN BULLSHIT........


----------



## Inception-06

Zarbe Momin said:


> I dont know why Navy did always BULLSHIT....I HATE PLANERS OF PAK NAVY.....They let american aircraft carrier to destroy an atlantic survilience aircraft in between some where arabian sea and persian gulf....American hited Atlantic of PAK NAVY with air defence missel. .... PAK NAVY remained silent......Then they let indians to destroy annother ATLANTIK over RUN OF KUTCH......then 3 ....PC 3-oriens........frigates are not equiped with good sams......with these systems they they can just defend ships against....seagulls.....sparow....and other birds but not enemy....like india.....Radars on ships are not modern.......torpedos have small range........and list is long.......Fast attack boats lack.....self defence.....no automated computerised short range missels......no TV IR radar guided anti aircraft guns....just manual......thats mean.....when Brahmos is on its way towards our frigrate and fast attack boats.....chief of Naval staff will send a letter or may be sms please one sailer at 10 PM at night should sit on seat of antiaircraft gun and do self defence. .......nonsense and bullshit....bullshit. ....bullshit........they send their survilience aircrafts when no fighter is in that area....i have fear now.......i have fear now our chines AWACS KARAKORAM EAGEL ARE ALSO STATIONED IN KARACHI.......I HAVE FEAR......NAVY IST NOT SERIOUS TO ACCESS THE MODERN ENEMY THREATS.......THEY TOOK TRANSFER OF TECNOLOGY FOR AGOSTA 90 B SUBMARINES AND IN LAST 15 YEARS THEY DIDNT BULIT A SINGEL.....AGOSTA 90 B SUBMARINES AT HOME ....THEN WHY TRANSFER OF TECHNOLOGY.......AGAIN BULLSHIT........




About the Atlanitc and P3C- Orions I give you right ! Same for air defence, there is no need and sense for mass maritime air crafts if there is no air defence for them !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarbe Momin

Fl.3000 N a very potent short range air defence missel sytem guide its missel with IR imaging and radio frequency......our Azmat class missel boats have CIWS but systems like this are missing..........

"NEED OF THE TIME"
Pak Nay have to standerize its all existing ships.......all.....Fast attack boats.......Frigates.....Destroyers in future for CIWS with FL.3000N and Laser TV Infra Red imaging guided 23 mm CIWS gun.


----------



## fatman17

Zarbe Momin said:


> I dont know why Navy did always BULLSHIT....I HATE PLANERS OF PAK NAVY.....They let american aircraft carrier to destroy an atlantic survilience aircraft in between some where arabian sea and persian gulf....American hited Atlantic of PAK NAVY with air defence missel. .... PAK NAVY remained silent......Then they let indians to destroy annother ATLANTIK over RUN OF KUTCH......then 3 ....PC 3-oriens........frigates are not equiped with good sams......with these systems they they can just defend ships against....seagulls.....sparow....and other birds but not enemy....like india.....Radars on ships are not modern.......torpedos have small range........and list is long.......Fast attack boats lack.....self defence.....no automated computerised short range missels......no TV IR radar guided anti aircraft guns....just manual......thats mean.....when Brahmos is on its way towards our frigrate and fast attack boats.....chief of Naval staff will send a letter or may be sms please one sailer at 10 PM at night should sit on seat of antiaircraft gun and do self defence. .......nonsense and bullshit....bullshit. ....bullshit........they send their survilience aircrafts when no fighter is in that area....i have fear now.......i have fear now our chines AWACS KARAKORAM EAGEL ARE ALSO STATIONED IN KARACHI.......I HAVE FEAR......NAVY IST NOT SERIOUS TO ACCESS THE MODERN ENEMY THREATS.......THEY TOOK TRANSFER OF TECNOLOGY FOR AGOSTA 90 B SUBMARINES AND IN LAST 15 YEARS THEY DIDNT BULIT A SINGEL.....AGOSTA 90 B SUBMARINES AT HOME ....THEN WHY TRANSFER OF TECHNOLOGY.......AGAIN BULLSHIT........



Looks like you're middle name is B'S

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarbe Momin

fatman17 said:


> Looks like you're middle name is B'S


Because.......I love Pakistan but what Navy plans.....for future or performed in last two decades, since 1995 onwards not good...but too bad.......my point of view is......Navy ships.....those who operate at a distance from port in open sea they need very good air defenceand and CIWS but it is not the case with navy......we are not just out numbered but also making mistakes....when getting new ships by selecting outdated hardware......air force can not give 24/7 air support to navy.......History proved that in battle of Longwala......and Atlantik incident in Run of Kutch.....that Frigrates needed badly long range air defence missels.....and when the Argument is...oh these frigates are small so such systems dont fit there then my cross question is who did this mistake by buying and planning F 22P and same is with Azmat class Fast attack boats.....they lack also short range SAM RAM system .. such as FL.3000 N .....why navy planer are not aware of modern warfare....kija thori pi houti hai.....why they do not learn from history.....is'nt this BULLSHIT......what they do....!


----------



## fatman17

China's first oversea base
I will keep this short. We have report that China has signed a ten year deal with Djibouti for its first oversea naval base. Andrew Erickson provided a good analysis of today's development in this article. The location makes a lot of sense since China has been making port calls there as part of its missions in Gulf of Aden. This 2010 Jamestown article did a good job of exploring what had been an expanding support network for PLAN up until that point. Certainly, as Chinese naval influence grows in this region with more port calls, patrols and joint exercises, I think there will be more arrangements where China establishes what looks like oversea base (even if they are not called that).
Posted by Feng at 4:06 PM



Zarbe Momin said:


> Because.......I love Pakistan but what Navy plans.....for future or performed in last two decades, since 1995 onwards not good...but too bad.......my point of view is......Navy ships.....those who operate at a distance from port in open sea they need very good air defenceand and CIWS but it is not the case with navy......we are not just out numbered but also making mistakes....when getting new ships by selecting outdated hardware......air force can not give 24/7 air support to navy.......History proved that in battle of Longwala......and Atlantik incident in Run of Kutch.....that Frigrates needed badly long range air defence missels.....and when the Argument is...oh these frigates are small so such systems dont fit there then my cross question is who did this mistake by buying and planning F 22P and same is with Azmat class Fast attack boats.....they lack also short range SAM RAM system .. such as FL.3000 N .....why navy planer are not aware of modern warfare....kija thori pi houti hai.....why they do not learn from history.....is'nt this BULLSHIT......what they do....!



your rants wont get you or the navy what you want for them.


----------



## alimobin memon

Pakistan navy AA defenses should be more focused first rather than inducting used ships modify the ships to carry AA missile of medium range atleast and FL 3000n type CIWS additional. I am not think tank or expert but I am sure we havent learned about aa defenses for navy from 71. when migs were flying over far towards PECHS Block 2 areas of karachi


----------



## Zarbe Momin

alimobin memon said:


> Pakistan navy AA defenses should be more focused first rather than inducting used ships modify the ships to carry AA missile of medium range atleast and FL 3000n type CIWS additional. I am not think tank or expert but I am sure we havent learned about aa defenses for navy from 71. when migs were flying over far towards PECHS Block 2 areas of karachi



Pakistan Navy bohat deeth hai....uno ko Farak nahi parta......chahay india Pak.Navy ka band baja day...


----------



## alimobin memon

Zarbe Momin said:


> Pakistan Navy bohat deeth hai....uno ko Farak nahi parta......chahay india Pak.Navy ka band baja day...


right even if they have budget issue than it should be considered or atleast dialogued so that the budget could increase for procurements


----------



## Arron Bert

I wish to see some more OHPs coming from USN like 9 or so. Also, possible acquisition of UK's frigates.


----------



## The Eagle

India just tested nuclear sub and yet news told that it was successful so what we are prepared for that or any procurements done or planned in near future to make it balance or it will be just like past.


----------



## Mrc

Really pak navy needs a huge shake up....
Their performance is lack luster at best....
Since 2000 they announced they will require a nuclear submarine and have done notging about it in past 16 years....
They are reluctant to adopt new technologies...and dont seem to have any vision at all...
They need to put a nuclear submarine in sea really soon


----------



## fatman17

Seaspark-15

BY SULTAN M HALI

Ensuring PN’s operational readiness


Armed Forces and their various components periodically conduct exercises or war games to employ their martial resources in training for military operations, either exploring the effects of warfare or testing strategies and validating concepts. Pakistani military is no exception and each service conducts exercises in realistic scenarios, individually as well as integrating the other two services for joint operations.

Pakistan Navy (PN) is no exception and to ensure its operational readiness, it frequently conducts exercises of different magnitude.

The task of PN has become more challenging because of the advent of maritime terrorism while the extension of Pakistan’s sea limits from 200 to 350 nautical miles, adding over 50,000 sq km of continental shelf, to the previous 240,000 sq km of EEZ, under Pakistan’s jurisdiction has amplified its watch keeping responsibilities. The upgradation of Gwadar Port and commencement of work on the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), of which Gwadar is the lynchpin, has added a new dimension to PN’s sphere of responsibilities. PN is charged with not only keeping Pakistan’s Sea Lanes of Communication (SLOC) open but also providing a safe and secure environment at sea for smooth functioning of the Gwadar port as well as to accrue desired socio-economic benefits of CPEC.

Major threat to Pakistan’s territorial waters emanates not only from non state actors like sea pirates but states with hostile buildup, belligerent attitude and postures. India recently announced that its Navy has 48 ships under construction at various shipyards across the nation and is on course to become a 200 ship navy by 2027 including an additional six nuclear submarines. Currently Indian Navy operates 137 combatants with new ships being added at a rate of four to five a year. Because of Indian bellicose behaviour and the varied threat, PN has to ensure its combat readiness to meet all forms of challenges.

In this milieu, PN’s major biannual maritime exercise Seaspark 2015 was conducted in the North Arabian Sea in November 2015 with a multifold scheme of objectives.

Various phases of the exercise, commencing with the planning to the execution including live firing of weapons were accomplished in a multi-threat environment in a realistic scenario. In the modern era, no force conducts operations in isolation. Similarly, PN, while corroborating its operational plans, evaluated its war preparedness and enhanced its interoperability with Pakistan Air Force and Army. All operational units of PN including ships, submarines, aircrafts, UAVs, Special Forces and Pakistan Marines along with elements of Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA), PAF and Pakistan Army participated in the exercise. During the exercise, full spectrum of threats was exercised ranging from conventional to asymmetric, cyber and information warfare domains. Besides enhancement of operational preparedness, the exercise also spotlighted the seaward defence of the coast and response against emerging non-traditional threats emanating from sea.

Pakistan’s geographic location at the confluence of major sea routes of the world is both a challenge as well as an opportunity. To turn the threat stemming from its strategic geographical position into an opportunity and ultimately strength, it is imperative that Pakistan develops its maritime sector and a potent naval force for its effective defence.

Seaspark-15 visibly demonstrated that PN’s operational and developmental plans are focused to maintain an efficient and well balanced naval force to deter aggression at sea. Its force goals are neither over ambitious nor inadequate. PN, being an extension of the state’s foreign policy, endeavours to enhance Pakistan’s maritime relations with regional and extra-regional navies by participating in and organising regular exercises and ships visits.

It is heartening to note that in the over six and a half decades of its establishment, starting humbly with a handful of World War II vintage surface crafts and having faced numerous challenges, PN has acquired a status of respect and come a long way in preparing itself to defend the maritime frontiers of Pakistan.

The public exchequer contributes some of its scarce resources towards maintaining its maritime force but it is inspiring that besides focusing on its traditional naval operations, PN actively contributes in numerous spheres of nation building. In addition to responding to the beck and call of the nation as well as the region, whenever a natural calamity strikes, PN is contributing effectively in the field of education, health and creating job opportunities for the uplift of the coastal community. During the international and national disasters or contingencies, PN has lent a helping hand in conducting extensive search, rescue and relief operations and plays an important role in the rehabilitation of the affected personnel even going to the extent of rebuilding houses, schools, medical centers and public amenities.

Seaspark-15 visibly demonstrated PN’s operational readiness to meet any challenge or threat to Pakistan’s maritime interests during peace and war but also showcased its capability of defending the SLOC connecting Gwadar with international markets, which are an extension of the CPEC.

PM Mian Nawaz Sharif, important members of his cabinet, provincial leaders of Sindh as well as the top brass of Army and Air Force witnessed live firing and culmination of the naval war game. The echelons of decision makers must have concluded that exercise Seaspark 2015 has provided the required impetus to Pakistan’s resolve of maintaining peace, security and stability in the region but they also need to ponder on a vital aspect in this realm.

The PM is a scion of the trading community and is fully cognizant of the play of factors of demand, supply, profit and loss. He must definitely be aware that maritime transport is essential to the world’s economy since 94 percent of the world’s trade is carried by sea and it is, by far, the most cost-effective way to move en masse goods and raw materials around the world. This merits the formation of a fully fledged and independent Ministry for Maritime Affairs and not a subsidiary of the Ministry of Ports and Shipping. Even a cursory glance of littoral states indicates that a majority of them have independent ministries of maritime affairs. Why should Pakistan ignore this vital sector?

Sultan M Hali

The author is a retired Group Captain and author of the book Defence & Diplomacy. Currently he is a columnist, analyst and TV talk show host.


----------



## fatman17

Setting the sea afire

November 27, 2015

The Pakistan Navy’s (PN) war exercise code named Seaspark was conducted in the waters of the Arabian Sea. It happened to be the latest in a series of such like tactical exercises aimed at enhancing the Navy’s war fighting efficiency. The fleet’s maintenance schedule, in fact, is planned in such a manner that maximum number of ships, submarines, Maritime Patrol Aircraft and helicopters become available for participation. A year of phased work-ups at individual, squadron and fleet levels culminate in this vital exercise.
During the initial phase of the exercise, ships in harbour and at anchorage, as well as all naval installations, are required to confront all manner of asymmetric threats stemming from the air, from saboteurs and from mines. Their state of readiness is gauged from the rapidity and effectiveness of their responses. In order to give the exercise a real feel, a wartime environment is simulated to put all personnel as well as the units on which they are borne, through their paces. All ships and establishments can ill-afford to let down their guard in such an unpredictably tense, albeit simulated, environment. In parallel, warships have to be stocked up with rations, stores and ammunition on a war footing and their subsequent needs for emergency repairs, refuelling and casualty evacuation, as they arise, have to be expeditiously met.
While some threats like aerial attacks, saboteur infiltration and offensive minefields evoke a response on the basis of actual physical detection, others need to be simulated to ascertain the efficacy of the defensive network. Communication-based exercises and live firing of shore-based AA guns and surface-to-air missiles also form a part of this phase.
With the submarines already deployed in advance, the overlapping tactical phase commences with the ships foraying out of harbour in a heightened state of readiness, all equipment manned and ready. As the ships file out through a specific part of the harbour channel which has been swept clear of mines, they are required to maintain the highest level of water and gas tight integrity. For the purpose of the exercise, all available ships, submarines and aircraft are pre-divided into two opposing groups, each with its own Commander, and this comes under sharper focus during this phase. All units are under orders to carry out simulated attacks on detection of any enemy unit. A painstaking post-game analysis is conducted on conclusion to establish the validity of all reported detections, attacks and counterattacks.
This hybrid phase, which tests the alertness of the personnel to the limit under a multiple threat scenario, gives way to the firepower demonstration phase, during which all units team up again for carrying out live firing of guns, missiles and torpedoes. Active participation of PAF and Pak Army formations adds to the value of the exercise and enhances the interoperability factor.
Exercise Seaspark has been a regular feature of the PN calendar since 1979, when it replaced the earlier series of the multi-national Exercise Midlink, which folded up as CENTO unraveled. This exercise is invariably preceded by a conceptual wargame in which new ideas are tried out on paper prior implementing them on ground. Exercise Seaspark used to be held annually till 2007, when the advent of a new series of a sea exercise codenamed ‘Aman’ under a novel format was introduced. Barring unforeseen circumstances, each of these exercises is now conducted every alternate year.
Exercise Aman is based on a recognition of the ever-growing importance of maritime coordination amongst regional and even non-regional states with a vital stake in the Indian Ocean region. Realisation has by now sunk in that certain common threats at sea stemming from terrorism, piracy, gun running, narcotics smuggling and human trafficking transcend borders and can only be effectively tackled through joint planning, cooperation and execution.
PN took the vital first step in furthering maritime cooperation by joining up with the multi-national Combined Task Force (CTF 150) set up to counter terrorism-related activities in the Arabian Sea region, including the Gulf, in the aftermath of the invasions of Afghanistan and Iraq. When piracy off the coast of Somalia assumed grave dimensions, threatening to derail global trade, a large number of regional and even extra-regional naval units converged on the danger zone to protect their individual and collective interests. When another Combined Task Force(CTF 151), this one dedicated to combating piracy was subsequently formed, PN immediately agreed to become a part of this enterprise to do its bit in countering what was turning out to be a global menace.
This year has been a particularly hectic one for the Pakistan Navy. Apart from assuming command of CTF 150 and 151 for the eighth and sixth times respectively, it has been engaged in a host of other associated activities of national and regional importance. It hosted an International Maritime Conference in mid-February on the vital theme of ‘Maritime Economy, Environment and Security Cooperation: Bringing the West Pacific and Indian Ocean Closer’, in which foreign scholars from Australia, Canada, China, India, Sri Lanka and the US also participated.
The sudden eruption of hostilities in Yemen in March left many foreign nationals stranded there amidst a constantly worsening situation. PN responded to their calls for help by sending in two warships, PNS ASLAT and SHAMSHEER, which managed to safely evacuate 245 personnel, both Pakistani and foreign nationals, from the Yemeni ports of Al-Mukalla and Al-Hodeida respectively.
Floods in Sindh in August brought in their wake a new challenge for the Navy, which set up various rescue sites and relief camps around the flood affected areas of District Shaheed Benazirabad. This operation, appropriately titled ‘Madad’ distributed 54 tons of relief supplies and rescued scores of people, prior venturing further afield to more remote regions.
A little later, in September, PN hosted an Indian Ocean Naval Symposium (IONS) Working Group on ‘Information Sharing and Interoperability’ together with a multi-nations preparatory workshop co-chaired with Australia. This activity was a precursor to the forthcoming Conclave of Chiefs scheduled the following year in Bangladesh. Since becoming a member of the IONS in March last year, Pakistan Navy has been actively contributing in furthering its stated aim of regional maritime collaboration.
March 19, 2015, can be said to be a red letter day in Pakistan’s history as this was when the 21-member United Nations Commission on the Limitation of the Continental Shelf (UNCLCS), after scrutinising the comprehensive claim submitted by Pakistan six years earlier, accepted it, thereby enabling the country to become the first in the region to have its Continental Shelf extended from the existing 200 nm to 350 nm. Apart from spearheading the effort since the mid-1990s, PN is privileged to have one of its own officer elected as member of the prestigious UN Commission, which heard, reviewed and decided Pakistan’s case.
While Exercise Seaspark focuses exclusively on sharpening the Pakistan Navy’s war fighting capabilities, the range of activities that the Navy is called upon to perform goes much beyond that. Most of it, performed at sea, away from the public glare, is still of vital importance, and equally rewarding, none the same.

The writer is a freelance columnist.


----------



## Zarbe Momin

fatman17 said:


> Setting the sea afire
> 
> November 27, 2015
> 
> The Pakistan Navy’s (PN) war exercise code named Seaspark was conducted in the waters of the Arabian Sea. It happened to be the latest in a series of such like tactical exercises aimed at enhancing the Navy’s war fighting efficiency. The fleet’s maintenance schedule, in fact, is planned in such a manner that maximum number of ships, submarines, Maritime Patrol Aircraft and helicopters become available for participation. A year of phased work-ups at individual, squadron and fleet levels culminate in this vital exercise.
> During the initial phase of the exercise, ships in harbour and at anchorage, as well as all naval installations, are required to confront all manner of asymmetric threats stemming from the air, from saboteurs and from mines. Their state of readiness is gauged from the rapidity and effectiveness of their responses. In order to give the exercise a real feel, a wartime environment is simulated to put all personnel as well as the units on which they are borne, through their paces. All ships and establishments can ill-afford to let down their guard in such an unpredictably tense, albeit simulated, environment. In parallel, warships have to be stocked up with rations, stores and ammunition on a war footing and their subsequent needs for emergency repairs, refuelling and casualty evacuation, as they arise, have to be expeditiously met.
> While some threats like aerial attacks, saboteur infiltration and offensive minefields evoke a response on the basis of actual physical detection, others need to be simulated to ascertain the efficacy of the defensive network. Communication-based exercises and live firing of shore-based AA guns and surface-to-air missiles also form a part of this phase.
> With the submarines already deployed in advance, the overlapping tactical phase commences with the ships foraying out of harbour in a heightened state of readiness, all equipment manned and ready. As the ships file out through a specific part of the harbour channel which has been swept clear of mines, they are required to maintain the highest level of water and gas tight integrity. For the purpose of the exercise, all available ships, submarines and aircraft are pre-divided into two opposing groups, each with its own Commander, and this comes under sharper focus during this phase. All units are under orders to carry out simulated attacks on detection of any enemy unit. A painstaking post-game analysis is conducted on conclusion to establish the validity of all reported detections, attacks and counterattacks.
> This hybrid phase, which tests the alertness of the personnel to the limit under a multiple threat scenario, gives way to the firepower demonstration phase, during which all units team up again for carrying out live firing of guns, missiles and torpedoes. Active participation of PAF and Pak Army formations adds to the value of the exercise and enhances the interoperability factor.
> Exercise Seaspark has been a regular feature of the PN calendar since 1979, when it replaced the earlier series of the multi-national Exercise Midlink, which folded up as CENTO unraveled. This exercise is invariably preceded by a conceptual wargame in which new ideas are tried out on paper prior implementing them on ground. Exercise Seaspark used to be held annually till 2007, when the advent of a new series of a sea exercise codenamed ‘Aman’ under a novel format was introduced. Barring unforeseen circumstances, each of these exercises is now conducted every alternate year.
> Exercise Aman is based on a recognition of the ever-growing importance of maritime coordination amongst regional and even non-regional states with a vital stake in the Indian Ocean region. Realisation has by now sunk in that certain common threats at sea stemming from terrorism, piracy, gun running, narcotics smuggling and human trafficking transcend borders and can only be effectively tackled through joint planning, cooperation and execution.
> PN took the vital first step in furthering maritime cooperation by joining up with the multi-national Combined Task Force (CTF 150) set up to counter terrorism-related activities in the Arabian Sea region, including the Gulf, in the aftermath of the invasions of Afghanistan and Iraq. When piracy off the coast of Somalia assumed grave dimensions, threatening to derail global trade, a large number of regional and even extra-regional naval units converged on the danger zone to protect their individual and collective interests. When another Combined Task Force(CTF 151), this one dedicated to combating piracy was subsequently formed, PN immediately agreed to become a part of this enterprise to do its bit in countering what was turning out to be a global menace.
> This year has been a particularly hectic one for the Pakistan Navy. Apart from assuming command of CTF 150 and 151 for the eighth and sixth times respectively, it has been engaged in a host of other associated activities of national and regional importance. It hosted an International Maritime Conference in mid-February on the vital theme of ‘Maritime Economy, Environment and Security Cooperation: Bringing the West Pacific and Indian Ocean Closer’, in which foreign scholars from Australia, Canada, China, India, Sri Lanka and the US also participated.
> The sudden eruption of hostilities in Yemen in March left many foreign nationals stranded there amidst a constantly worsening situation. PN responded to their calls for help by sending in two warships, PNS ASLAT and SHAMSHEER, which managed to safely evacuate 245 personnel, both Pakistani and foreign nationals, from the Yemeni ports of Al-Mukalla and Al-Hodeida respectively.
> Floods in Sindh in August brought in their wake a new challenge for the Navy, which set up various rescue sites and relief camps around the flood affected areas of District Shaheed Benazirabad. This operation, appropriately titled ‘Madad’ distributed 54 tons of relief supplies and rescued scores of people, prior venturing further afield to more remote regions.
> A little later, in September, PN hosted an Indian Ocean Naval Symposium (IONS) Working Group on ‘Information Sharing and Interoperability’ together with a multi-nations preparatory workshop co-chaired with Australia. This activity was a precursor to the forthcoming Conclave of Chiefs scheduled the following year in Bangladesh. Since becoming a member of the IONS in March last year, Pakistan Navy has been actively contributing in furthering its stated aim of regional maritime collaboration.
> March 19, 2015, can be said to be a red letter day in Pakistan’s history as this was when the 21-member United Nations Commission on the Limitation of the Continental Shelf (UNCLCS), after scrutinising the comprehensive claim submitted by Pakistan six years earlier, accepted it, thereby enabling the country to become the first in the region to have its Continental Shelf extended from the existing 200 nm to 350 nm. Apart from spearheading the effort since the mid-1990s, PN is privileged to have one of its own officer elected as member of the prestigious UN Commission, which heard, reviewed and decided Pakistan’s case.
> While Exercise Seaspark focuses exclusively on sharpening the Pakistan Navy’s war fighting capabilities, the range of activities that the Navy is called upon to perform goes much beyond that. Most of it, performed at sea, away from the public glare, is still of vital importance, and equally rewarding, none the same.
> 
> The writer is a freelance columnist.


So long story.....sea spark........sea spark.....when Pakistan sleep further as they are sleeping......sea spark will be shaked very strongly by Indian Navy as they did in 1971 and as they did with Atlantik and PC.3 Oriens.......


fatman17 said:


> Setting the sea afire
> 
> November 27, 2015
> 
> The Pakistan Navy’s (PN) war exercise code named Seaspark was conducted in the waters of the Arabian Sea. It happened to be the latest in a series of such like tactical exercises aimed at enhancing the Navy’s war fighting efficiency. The fleet’s maintenance schedule, in fact, is planned in such a manner that maximum number of ships, submarines, Maritime Patrol Aircraft and helicopters become available for participation. A year of phased work-ups at individual, squadron and fleet levels culminate in this vital exercise.
> During the initial phase of the exercise, ships in harbour and at anchorage, as well as all naval installations, are required to confront all manner of asymmetric threats stemming from the air, from saboteurs and from mines. Their state of readiness is gauged from the rapidity and effectiveness of their responses. In order to give the exercise a real feel, a wartime environment is simulated to put all personnel as well as the units on which they are borne, through their paces. All ships and establishments can ill-afford to let down their guard in such an unpredictably tense, albeit simulated, environment. In parallel, warships have to be stocked up with rations, stores and ammunition on a war footing and their subsequent needs for emergency repairs, refuelling and casualty evacuation, as they arise, have to be expeditiously met.
> While some threats like aerial attacks, saboteur infiltration and offensive minefields evoke a response on the basis of actual physical detection, others need to be simulated to ascertain the efficacy of the defensive network. Communication-based exercises and live firing of shore-based AA guns and surface-to-air missiles also form a part of this phase.
> With the submarines already deployed in advance, the overlapping tactical phase commences with the ships foraying out of harbour in a heightened state of readiness, all equipment manned and ready. As the ships file out through a specific part of the harbour channel which has been swept clear of mines, they are required to maintain the highest level of water and gas tight integrity. For the purpose of the exercise, all available ships, submarines and aircraft are pre-divided into two opposing groups, each with its own Commander, and this comes under sharper focus during this phase. All units are under orders to carry out simulated attacks on detection of any enemy unit. A painstaking post-game analysis is conducted on conclusion to establish the validity of all reported detections, attacks and counterattacks.
> This hybrid phase, which tests the alertness of the personnel to the limit under a multiple threat scenario, gives way to the firepower demonstration phase, during which all units team up again for carrying out live firing of guns, missiles and torpedoes. Active participation of PAF and Pak Army formations adds to the value of the exercise and enhances the interoperability factor.
> Exercise Seaspark has been a regular feature of the PN calendar since 1979, when it replaced the earlier series of the multi-national Exercise Midlink, which folded up as CENTO unraveled. This exercise is invariably preceded by a conceptual wargame in which new ideas are tried out on paper prior implementing them on ground. Exercise Seaspark used to be held annually till 2007, when the advent of a new series of a sea exercise codenamed ‘Aman’ under a novel format was introduced. Barring unforeseen circumstances, each of these exercises is now conducted every alternate year.
> Exercise Aman is based on a recognition of the ever-growing importance of maritime coordination amongst regional and even non-regional states with a vital stake in the Indian Ocean region. Realisation has by now sunk in that certain common threats at sea stemming from terrorism, piracy, gun running, narcotics smuggling and human trafficking transcend borders and can only be effectively tackled through joint planning, cooperation and execution.
> PN took the vital first step in furthering maritime cooperation by joining up with the multi-national Combined Task Force (CTF 150) set up to counter terrorism-related activities in the Arabian Sea region, including the Gulf, in the aftermath of the invasions of Afghanistan and Iraq. When piracy off the coast of Somalia assumed grave dimensions, threatening to derail global trade, a large number of regional and even extra-regional naval units converged on the danger zone to protect their individual and collective interests. When another Combined Task Force(CTF 151), this one dedicated to combating piracy was subsequently formed, PN immediately agreed to become a part of this enterprise to do its bit in countering what was turning out to be a global menace.
> This year has been a particularly hectic one for the Pakistan Navy. Apart from assuming command of CTF 150 and 151 for the eighth and sixth times respectively, it has been engaged in a host of other associated activities of national and regional importance. It hosted an International Maritime Conference in mid-February on the vital theme of ‘Maritime Economy, Environment and Security Cooperation: Bringing the West Pacific and Indian Ocean Closer’, in which foreign scholars from Australia, Canada, China, India, Sri Lanka and the US also participated.
> The sudden eruption of hostilities in Yemen in March left many foreign nationals stranded there amidst a constantly worsening situation. PN responded to their calls for help by sending in two warships, PNS ASLAT and SHAMSHEER, which managed to safely evacuate 245 personnel, both Pakistani and foreign nationals, from the Yemeni ports of Al-Mukalla and Al-Hodeida respectively.
> Floods in Sindh in August brought in their wake a new challenge for the Navy, which set up various rescue sites and relief camps around the flood affected areas of District Shaheed Benazirabad. This operation, appropriately titled ‘Madad’ distributed 54 tons of relief supplies and rescued scores of people, prior venturing further afield to more remote regions.
> A little later, in September, PN hosted an Indian Ocean Naval Symposium (IONS) Working Group on ‘Information Sharing and Interoperability’ together with a multi-nations preparatory workshop co-chaired with Australia. This activity was a precursor to the forthcoming Conclave of Chiefs scheduled the following year in Bangladesh. Since becoming a member of the IONS in March last year, Pakistan Navy has been actively contributing in furthering its stated aim of regional maritime collaboration.
> March 19, 2015, can be said to be a red letter day in Pakistan’s history as this was when the 21-member United Nations Commission on the Limitation of the Continental Shelf (UNCLCS), after scrutinising the comprehensive claim submitted by Pakistan six years earlier, accepted it, thereby enabling the country to become the first in the region to have its Continental Shelf extended from the existing 200 nm to 350 nm. Apart from spearheading the effort since the mid-1990s, PN is privileged to have one of its own officer elected as member of the prestigious UN Commission, which heard, reviewed and decided Pakistan’s case.
> While Exercise Seaspark focuses exclusively on sharpening the Pakistan Navy’s war fighting capabilities, the range of activities that the Navy is called upon to perform goes much beyond that. Most of it, performed at sea, away from the public glare, is still of vital importance, and equally rewarding, none the same.
> 
> The writer is a freelance columnist.


Please dont take Personal......but tell me if somebody is travelling on car will reach first or that person who is walking on foot.........
Same is the difference between indian Navy and pakistan navy...nemericaly and tecnologicaly........This excercise or that excercise of pakistan navy ......sea spark.....this and that can never change fate of war.......india has edge over pakistan.......and this phrase will not work man counts behind the weapon........being a patriotic pakistani....i have fear....that india will repeat the history of 1971 and what they did with our Atlantik....and PC.3 Orions........old frigates are going to be in future decommisoned.........F.22P lack good radar....lack good air defence.......Torpedos didnt have good range.......and if Navy has to go in open sea.....to maintain its.....trade route......then game is over......same with Fast attack boats....no long endurance...no long range....and fast attack boats what they have can just.....go in open sea for few days...and lacking also good air defence.....with out RAM......just one CIWS and when it Jams......good luck.........Just 3 Agosta .....can not make big difference 
Good luck..........and Mirges are old...didnt have long range radar for air to air role...no BVR......and can not give good air defence 24/7......


----------



## niaz

Zarbe Momin said:


> So long story.....sea spark........sea spark.....when Pakistan sleep further as they are sleeping......sea spark will be shaked very strongly by Indian Navy as they did in 1971 and as they did with Atlantik and PC.3 Oriens.......
> 
> Please dont take Personal......but tell me if somebody is travelling on car will reach first or that person who is walking on foot.........
> Same is the difference between indian Navy and pakistan navy...nemericaly and tecnologicaly........This excercise or that excercise of pakistan navy ......sea spark.....this and that can never change fate of war.......india has edge over pakistan.......and this phrase will not work man counts behind the weapon........being a patriotic pakistani....i have fear....that india will repeat the history of 1971 and what they did with our Atlantik....and PC.3 Orions........old frigates are going to be in future decommisoned.........F.22P lack good radar....lack good air defence.......Torpedos didnt have good range.......and if Navy has to go in open sea.....to maintain its.....trade route......then game is over......same with Fast attack boats....no long endurance...no long range....and fast attack boats what they have can just.....go in open sea for few days...and lacking also good air defence.....with out RAM......just one CIWS and when it Jams......good luck.........Just 3 Agosta .....can not make big difference
> Good luck..........and Mirges are old...didnt have long range radar for air to air role...no BVR......and can not give good air defence 24/7......




Honourable Sir,

Let me describe the ground realities first:

Indian annual budget is approx. $265-billion versus Pakistan’s annual budget of $40-billion. Indian defence expenditure of $40-billion represents 15 % of the total budget whereas Pakistan spends about $7.5-bilion which is about 20% of the national budget (funds for Zarbe-Azb are not included).Pakistan FE Reserves are about $20-billion whereas Indian boasts $350-billion in FE Reserves.

Pray tell me how Pakistan would pay for the import of petroleum, machinery, palm oil and other essential items if we were to compete with India on equal footing in defence equipment.

Every Pakistani would like that our armed forces are provided with the best equipment there is, but if it is simply not possible what do you expect our brave soldiers should do??? It is something like the Indian soldier equipped modern automatic rifle with infrared sights whereas Pak soldier cannot afford better than the old 0.303 bolt action rifle.

You may call it an “Asymmetric war” but Pakistani armed forces have no option but to make best use of what the country can afford. Pakistanis soldier would have to innovate; may be use stealth & cover to but still has to fight for the motherland.

I am not disputing what you said is totally incorrect; but you don’t even want them to practice and become proficient in the use of the hardware that the armed services have?

Whatever you or anyone else may think; GHQ’s of Pak Army, Pak Navy & PAF are staffed with professionals. These people have decades of service in their respective fields and know better than me & you as to how to get the most bang for their buck.

I therefore humbly suggest that keep ground realities in mind before posting that exercise Sea Spark was a complete waste of time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarbe Momin

Every thing can be justified....yes budget make problems.......but ...but.......but why and how happend the incident.........of Atlantic in Run of Kutch......why with very sensitive survilience aircraft was not air support from fighter jet........same happend on junction of persian gulf and arabian sea.....one survilience aircraft on mission.....in the vicinity of an American aircraft carrier lost.....without reason.....with out mentioning some problem....no air support.........no guards on Naval base......important assest in form of PC.3 Oriens.......were lost....were lost.....none of Navy officers......Base commande......Navy Chief......felt guilty.......why.......They were responible for that account.........in all these matters was budget a hurdel i think no but Management, supervision, dedication and 
planning so.......same by buying Frigrates if you cannot afford four frigrates with best technology....with long range radar....long range Torpedos......most importantly Long range air defence missels then buy please three (3) instead of four (4)....simple is that.........similarly with the Fast missel boats...should have same endurance time as Frigrates and CIWS and RAM missel system this is standard now a days all over the world.....because to engage enemy ship Fast attack missel boat goes further always guided by long range radar of Frigrate and takes enemy ships....Fast attack boats very good against antisubmarine warfare.....because they are fast....and small and submarines avoid to take them as targes........so why Pakistan Navy dont buy less number but goodQUALITY STUFF.....WHY NOT LESS NUMBER BUT GOOD QUALITY STUFF....


----------



## fatman17

Zarbe Momin said:


> So long story.....sea spark........sea spark.....when Pakistan sleep further as they are sleeping......sea spark will be shaked very strongly by Indian Navy as they did in 1971 and as they did with Atlantik and PC.3 Oriens.......
> 
> Please dont take Personal......but tell me if somebody is travelling on car will reach first or that person who is walking on foot.........
> Same is the difference between indian Navy and pakistan navy...nemericaly and tecnologicaly........This excercise or that excercise of pakistan navy ......sea spark.....this and that can never change fate of war.......india has edge over pakistan.......and this phrase will not work man counts behind the weapon........being a patriotic pakistani....i have fear....that india will repeat the history of 1971 and what they did with our Atlantik....and PC.3 Orions........old frigates are going to be in future decommisoned.........F.22P lack good radar....lack good air defence.......Torpedos didnt have good range.......and if Navy has to go in open sea.....to maintain its.....trade route......then game is over......same with Fast attack boats....no long endurance...no long range....and fast attack boats what they have can just.....go in open sea for few days...and lacking also good air defence.....with out RAM......just one CIWS and when it Jams......good luck.........Just 3 Agosta .....can not make big difference
> Good luck..........and Mirges are old...didnt have long range radar for air to air role...no BVR......and can not give good air defence 24/7......



Sadly that's your opinion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarbe Momin

fatman17 said:


> Sadly that's your opinion


Sir my opinion is reality based.. describes technical shortcomings of PaK.Navy.....being a patriotic Pakistani i cannot praise them .....when they make mistakes......they need on Navy Ships same Range of acive and passive radars....as indians have.....Pakistan Navy should worry about air defence....of Navy ships.....because it does not fullfill standards of modern warfare......Fast attck missel boats......missing RAM Missel system.....every fast attack boat has that in the world.....on Azmat class submarine they have 23 mm gun but without radar guidance and IR Tv sensor.....endurance of Fast attack boats can not withstand with F.22P.....so Fast attack boats cannot support F.22P .....in war when a conforntation is due with enemy ships or submarines. ..


----------



## Aamir Hussain

Zarbe Momin said:


> Sir my opinion is reality based.. describes technical shortcomings of PaK.Navy.....being a patriotic Pakistani i cannot praise them .....when they make mistakes......they need on Navy Ships same Range of acive and passive radars....as indians have.....Pakistan Navy should worry about air defence....of Navy ships.....because it does not fullfill standards of modern warfare......Fast attck missel boats......missing RAM Missel system.....every fast attack boat has that in the world.....on Azmat class submarine they have 23 mm gun but without radar guidance and IR Tv sensor.....endurance of Fast attack boats can not withstand with F.22P.....so Fast attack boats cannot support F.22P .....in war when a conforntation is due with enemy ships or submarines. ..



But where is the money going to come from????? Senior posters have been trying to explain to you that there is no money!!! If people like you can figure out the obvious than the top brass would too. 

The issue is about money and not lack of knowledge of new weapons systems or strategy. 

Fast Attack boats do no tact in support of large units!!! They are designed for littoral defense where as a frigate or a destroyer is more of a blue water surface unit.

Get your facts and concepts straight before launching into senseless tirade after tirade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

In world war 2 in 1938-39...
German navy was dwarfed by mighty royal navy.... 2 observation from that war are 
1- german submarines were more than a match for british navy and not only kept them at bay but also did a lot of damage to commercial shipping...
I think pakistan has already contracted for 8 new submarines
2- mighty royal navy could not prevent complete decimation of british and french and most of europe...
When countries share a long border together naval short comings can be compensated caz most of fighting is on ground...

I think best way forward for now is to have long range missile anti ship capabilities (anti ship babur, submarine fired cruise missiles; anti ship ballistic missile can be a game changer here) and alot of submarines....
I think navy is already working on submarine part... 
Dont know about others


----------



## fatman17

PN sub force is its cutting edge. That is where the largest share of investment will go. Next comes naval aviation and then surface vessels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHI RULES

One thing is efficient use of resources which lacks in almost every field in our country. There are bitter facts which we have to face lack of resources are there. Though our navy 's doctrine is defensive yet this does not mean that we shouldn't acquire latest weaponry.
There are some organisations working in case of some sort of ammo or sonars but their work is limited and slow.
What we should /could have done in past is given here.
1. Development and installation of Babur Cruise Missile both for naval and land attack with range of 750 to 1000Km range.
2.Acquisition and installation of CX01 supersonic cruise missile for defensive posture against attacking enemy frigates/destroyers with range up to 280 to 300Km.

3. Installation of Passive sonars and better ranged ASW missiles on frigates.
4.Installation of High altitude SAM at least on sole OHP along with AEGIS type Turkish upgrades on it.
5.Acquisition of large numbers of Houbei Class FAS armed with CX01 cruise missile or Chinese C803 Missiles.
6.Installation of CM400AKG missile on sole JF17s squadron recently allocated for naval duties.

Similarly Pak should go foir up gradation of old assets if can'y be replaced like Iran did with naval assets. We should go for overhaul/upgrades of F21 UK based frigates along with Augosta70 submarines.
Most of the Missiles so far deployed by PN are merely having ranges not more than 180KM, where as some coastal batteries of C602 missiles with 200KM + are also believed to be deployed not enough to stop far superior enemy. PN in case of newer platforms should go for stealth,agility and long ranges though limited in numbers.

Further Pn should try to develop DF21 local version for coastal defense batteries which may prove to be more than enough for any adversary other than IN.


----------



## fatman17

Vice Admiral Syed Arifullah Hussaini takes over as Commander Pakistan Navy Fleet


- Friday, December 04, 2015


*KARACHI: Vice Admiral Syed Arifullah Hussaini has taken over as Commander Pakistan Fleet from Vice Admiral Zafar Mehmood Abbasi in an impressive change of command ceremony held at the PN Dockyard on Thursday.*
Vice Admiral Syed Arifullah Hussaini is now operational in charge of all PN Ships, Submarines, Missile boats and Aviation units of Pakistan Navy.
Vice Admiral Syed Arifullah Hussaini got commission in Pakistan Navy in June 1981. The Admiral carries with him a wide experience of Command and staff appointments. His Command appointments include Commanding Officer of various PN Ships, Commander Auxiliary and Mine Warfare Squadron, Pakistan Navy Coastal Commands and Commander Karachi.
His important Staff appointments include Assistant Chief of Naval Staff (Plans), Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Personnel) and Naval Secretary at Naval Headquarters. He also served as Director General Joint Warfare & Training at Joint Service Headquarters.
Admiral has attended many professional courses including Military Staff College Course from Command & Staff College Quetta, National Defense Course from Pakistan as well as China and Surface Warfare Officers course from USA.
In recognition of his meritorious services the officer has been decorated with Hilal-e-Imtiaz (Military) and Tamgha-e-Basalat.
At the change of command ceremony, Vice Admiral Hussaini was presented guard of honour and introduced to Commanding Officers of the units and the command. The ceremony was attended by a large number of Pakistan Navy officers and sailors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Russian, Pakistani Navies Commence Drills in Arabian Sea

17:07 07.12.2015

Russian and Pakistani naval teams started drills in the Arabian Sea.

© AP PHOTO/ FRANCOIS MORI

Real Deal: Pakistan Confirms Interest in Russian Su-35 Fighters

MOSCOW (Sputnik) — The crew of the Russian Navy's Vice-Admiral Kulakov, an Udaloy-class destroyer, has commenced the Arabian monsoon-2015 anti-drug joint exercises with Pakistan in the Arabian Sea, the Russian Defense Ministry’s Northern Fleet spokesman Vadim Serga said Tuesday.

"Besides Russian sailors, Russia's Federal Drug Control Service and the special forces, ships and helicopters of the Pakistan Navy are taking part in the exercises in the north of the Arabian Sea," the spokesman said.

Russian sailors practiced cooperation with Pakistan's special forces, in particular, a rapid response team was transported to the warship by a Pakistani helicopter.

Besides, a Ka-27 Russian naval helicopter and a Pakistani Harbin Z-9EC helicopter practiced a search scenario of a vessel suspected of illicit drug trafficking.



Read more: Russian, Pakistani Navies Commence Drills in Arabian Sea

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

fatman17 said:


> Russian, Pakistani Navies Commence Drills in Arabian Sea
> 
> 17:07 07.12.2015
> 
> Russian and Pakistani naval teams started drills in the Arabian Sea.
> 
> © AP PHOTO/ FRANCOIS MORI
> 
> Real Deal: Pakistan Confirms Interest in Russian Su-35 Fighters
> 
> MOSCOW (Sputnik) — The crew of the Russian Navy's Vice-Admiral Kulakov, an Udaloy-class destroyer, has commenced the Arabian monsoon-2015 anti-drug joint exercises with Pakistan in the Arabian Sea, the Russian Defense Ministry’s Northern Fleet spokesman Vadim Serga said Tuesday.
> 
> "Besides Russian sailors, Russia's Federal Drug Control Service and the special forces, ships and helicopters of the Pakistan Navy are taking part in the exercises in the north of the Arabian Sea," the spokesman said.
> 
> Russian sailors practiced cooperation with Pakistan's special forces, in particular, a rapid response team was transported to the warship by a Pakistani helicopter.
> 
> Besides, a Ka-27 Russian naval helicopter and a Pakistani Harbin Z-9EC helicopter practiced a search scenario of a vessel suspected of illicit drug trafficking.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Russian, Pakistani Navies Commence Drills in Arabian Sea


A welcome development


----------



## ZAC1

when we are getting new first submarine from china


----------



## Taimur Khurram

ZAC1 said:


> when we are getting new first submarine from china



Technically, they are being built. 4 will be built in Pakistan, 4 in China. Construction will start in 2016. When will it be finished? God knows. I would hope 2018, but 2020 seems more realistic.


----------



## ZAC1

dsr478 said:


> Technically, they are being built. 4 will be built in Pakistan, 4 in China. Construction will start in 2016. When will it be finished? God knows. I would hope 2018, but 2020 seems more realistic.


ohh its way to long we are getting our first in mid of 2016 every year we will get two of them

till orders is complete after that only per year will be constructed


----------



## fatman17

Islamabad: China will construct six patrol vessels for Pakistan’s Maritime Security Agency under an agreement signed here on Wednesday.
Four vessels will be built in China and the remaining two in Karachi under a technology transfer agreement signed at the Defence Production Ministry in Rawalpindi.
The documents were signed by M/s China Ship Trading Company and the Pakistani government.
The ministry’s spokesperson said the acquisition of new ships would boost the maritime agency’s operational preparedness to protect resources in Pakistan’s Exclusive Economic Zone.

do we know the type of the patrol vessels?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar

fatman17 said:


> Islamabad: China will construct six patrol vessels for Pakistan’s Maritime Security Agency under an agreement signed here on Wednesday.
> Four vessels will be built in China and the remaining two in Karachi under a technology transfer agreement signed at the Defence Production Ministry in Rawalpindi.
> The documents were signed by M/s China Ship Trading Company and the Pakistani government.
> The ministry’s spokesperson said the acquisition of new ships would boost the maritime agency’s operational preparedness to protect resources in Pakistan’s Exclusive Economic Zone.
> 
> do we know the type of the patrol vessels?



What are its likely displacement and specifications?


----------



## Syed_Adeel

Ankit Kumar said:


> What are its likely displacement and specifications?


not disclosed by government but most probably s20


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Syed_Adeel said:


> not disclosed by government but most probably s20



Oh... Thanks sir. But I was asking about the 6 patrol vessels which MSA will get.


----------



## khanasifm

DSCA 2015 EDA
MRAPS and MSA Patol boat island class 101 ft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Exercise in East China Sea

For the first time, the two “all weather” partners hold a naval exercise in the East China Sea.

By Ankit Panda

January 04, 2016


The Pakistani Navy and the Chinese People’s Liberation Army-Navy (PLAN) have concluded their first-ever exercise in the East China Sea. The exercise, which took place from December 31, 2015 to January 1, 2016, was part of a seven-day visit to Shanghai by a Pakistani naval taskforce consisting of a frigate and a supply ship. According to the Chinese defense ministry, the exercise included a joint drill focused on ship formation movement, search and rescue, and live-fire exercises striking aerial and sea targets. The exercise also included an anti-piracy component and, according to a CCTV report, an anti-submarine warfare component.

According to the Chinese Ministry of Defense, the Pakistani taskforce was headed by Commodore Bilal Abdul Nadir, who heads the 25th Destroyer Flotilla of the Pakistani Navy. The two ships that participated in the exercise included the PNS Shamsheer, the second of Pakistan’s four Zulfiquar-class frigates, and a 25-ton supply ship, the Nasr. On the PLAN’s part, at least two missile frigates participated in the exercises — most likely, two of the PLAN East Sea fleet’s four Jiangkai-II-class frigates. Nadir, in an interview with theGlobal Times, a Chinese state-run newspaper, described the exercises as “very significant,” noting that they would “enhance the interoperability and cohesion between the two navies.”

The Pakistani taskforce had visited Bandar Seri Begawan, the capital of Brunei, before arriving in Shanghai. It is next expected to visit Ho Chi Minh City in Vietnam, according to the Chinese defense ministry. A report in China Military Online clarified that the visit represented the Nasr‘s fourth and the seventh overall port call by Pakistani naval vessels in Shanghai.

Nadir’s taskforce was met in Shanghai last Monday by Rear Admiral Shen Hao, deputy commander of the PLAN’s East Sea Fleet. On the evening of December 28, Shen held a welcoming reception kicking off the visit. The exercise underlines growing naval cooperation between China and Pakistan, two close allies. Though cooperation between the two states on military matters has focused primarily on counter-terrorism, land drills, and joint development of military technology (such as the JF-17 Thunder fighter), Beijing and Islamabad are looking to broaden the scope of their cooperation.

Though the exercise is the first of its kind between the two navies in the East China Sea, it likely does not indicate an expanded Pakistani naval presence in the area. The East China Sea is a flashpoint between China and Japan. Both countries claim sovereignty over the Senkaku/Diaoyu Islands, which Japan currently administers. In 2013, China declared a unilateral air defense identification zone (ADIZ) over the East China Sea. Despite increasing global and regional attention to disputes in the East and South China Seas, Pakistan has largely kept quiet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Quwa

khanasifm said:


> DSCA 2015 EDA
> MRAPS and MSA Patol boat island class 101 ft
> 
> View attachment 283066


So I see the PN couldn't (or wouldn't) get 6 surplus SH-60 Seahawk helicopters... *sigh* ...


----------



## 592257001

【中巴海军举行联合军事演练】当地时间1月11日，结束对巴基斯坦友好访问的中国海军第21批护航编队在卡拉奇外海，与巴海军举行了以编队运动、补给占位、远海搜救、联合护航、编队防空、直升机互降等科目为主要内容的联合海上军事演练。通过演练，加深了中巴海军的友谊与互信，深化了双方的交流与合作。

My (unofficial) translation from official PLAN weibo news source: Local time January 11th, PLAN's 21st anti-piracy task forces concludes its friendly visit to Pakistan by joining the PN in a naval exercise outside of Karachi waters. Fleet formation navigation, on-the-sea resupply, maritime SAR, joint escort, fleet air-defense and helicopter cross-landing, etc were practiced as part of the joint military exercise. Through this exercise, the ties between PLAN and PN friendship were strengthened and mutual-corporation was emphasized.

Sino-Pak Dosti Zindabad!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## barbarosa

是中大中国的第二个名字？


----------



## 592257001

中巴海军举行海上联合军事演练?巴战机模拟空袭--军事--人民网
Another official Chinese government news report on the joint Sino-Pakistan Naval exercise.

参加此次演练的中方兵力为导弹护卫舰柳州舰、三亚舰以及舰载直升机1架和特战队员数十名。巴方参演兵力为导弹护卫舰“佐勒菲卡尔”号（舷号251）、“阿斯拉特”号（舷号254），快速攻击艇“扎拉”号（舷号03）以及固定翼巡逻机、舰载直升机各1架和海岸防卫队特战队员数十名，巴空军“幻影2000”战斗机2架。
Translation: Chinese assets include two Type 54A FFGs and a frigate-borne helicopter. Pakistan's assets include two F-22 frigates (FFG-251 & FFG-254), FAC (fast attack craft)-3, one fixed wing reconnaissance plane, one frigate-borne helicopter, over a dozen naval special forces, and two mirage-2000 fighter.

参演双方舰艇首先模拟在港内遭遇“敌”情威胁，组织快速离码头，向外港开阔水域航渡。抵达指定海域后，双方立即组织编队运动、补给占位机动、灯光旗语通信等科目的演练。
Translation: An simulated attack within the mooring harbor was scheduled at the beginning of the joint exercise, with both navies hastily organizing their departure of the harbor towards the cover of deeper waters.

中午12点，联合搜救演练展开。巴海军1架固定翼巡逻机发现落水者后，将位置信息发送给中巴联合编队，由舰艇编队前出救援。演练中，柳州舰直升机听令起飞，低空飞行，搜救落水人员，并引导巴海军“扎拉”号快速攻击艇和“阿斯拉特”号护卫舰前往打捞，成功施救。
Translation: @ noontime, joint maritime SAR began. After the one fixed wing PN reconnaissance plane detected the over-board seamen, the location information was transmitted to the Sino-Pak joint fleet. PLAN frigate Liuzhou launched its frigate-borne helicopter to commence SAR operations while directing PN's FAC and FFG-254 to converge onto the target location.

“发现空中目标！”“组织对空防御！”……下午14时，本次演习的重头戏——协同防空演练，拉开帷幕。由巴空军两架“幻影2000”战斗机组成的攻击机群，高速向编队空袭过来。中巴双方舰艇迅速互通情报信息，并根据协同计划，使用对空作战武器对飞机实施模拟打击。紧接着，编队再次成功处置3批次的空袭目标。
Translation: "Boogie detected!" "Commence Anti-air operations!" @ 1400, joint anti-air operations started. Pakistan Air force's two Mirage-2000 forms into attack formation and charged at the joint fleet in high speed in a mock attack. Chinese and Pakistan ships communicated the target information and formed a coordinated plan to use ship-borne anti-air weapons to commence attack. Afterwards, the joint fleet successfully defeated 3 waves of air attacks.

15时30分，进入联合登临检查阶段。双方各一艘军舰模拟可疑船舶，接受检查。巴海军106号小艇与三亚舰1号艇组成登临小组，搭载双方特战队员，在直升机和母舰的支援配合下，快速抵近目标。随后，双方特战队员紧密协作，相互支援，开展攀爬登船、搜索舱室、控制可疑人员、检查相关文书等工作。
Translation: @ 1530, VBSS (visit, board, search, and seizure) exercise started. One ship from each navy became a simulated suspect vessel that was to be subject to boarding. PN's RHIB-106 and PLAN FFG SANYA's RHIB-1 formed the VBSS team, each carrying its respective boarding party. They approached and boarded the target vessel with the support of the mother ships and helicopters.


----------



## 592257001

barbarosa said:


> 是中大中国的第二个名字？


"中" is the abbreviated version of China (中国), just as how "巴“ is the abbreviated version of Pakistan (巴基斯坦）. 

You may think of it as how "Pak" is the abbreviated version of "Pakistan".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Nice move


----------



## fatman17

592257001 said:


> 中巴海军举行海上联合军事演练?巴战机模拟空袭--军事--人民网
> Another official Chinese government news report on the joint Sino-Pakistan Naval exercise.
> 
> 参加此次演练的中方兵力为导弹护卫舰柳州舰、三亚舰以及舰载直升机1架和特战队员数十名。巴方参演兵力为导弹护卫舰“佐勒菲卡尔”号（舷号251）、“阿斯拉特”号（舷号254），快速攻击艇“扎拉”号（舷号03）以及固定翼巡逻机、舰载直升机各1架和海岸防卫队特战队员数十名，巴空军“幻影2000”战斗机2架。
> Translation: Chinese assets include two Type 54A FFGs and a frigate-borne helicopter. Pakistan's assets include two F-22 frigates (FFG-251 & FFG-254), FAC (fast attack craft)-3, one fixed wing reconnaissance plane, one frigate-borne helicopter, over a dozen naval special forces, and two mirage-2000 fighter.
> 
> 参演双方舰艇首先模拟在港内遭遇“敌”情威胁，组织快速离码头，向外港开阔水域航渡。抵达指定海域后，双方立即组织编队运动、补给占位机动、灯光旗语通信等科目的演练。
> Translation: An simulated attack within the mooring harbor was scheduled at the beginning of the joint exercise, with both navies hastily organizing their departure of the harbor towards the cover of deeper waters.
> 
> 中午12点，联合搜救演练展开。巴海军1架固定翼巡逻机发现落水者后，将位置信息发送给中巴联合编队，由舰艇编队前出救援。演练中，柳州舰直升机听令起飞，低空飞行，搜救落水人员，并引导巴海军“扎拉”号快速攻击艇和“阿斯拉特”号护卫舰前往打捞，成功施救。
> Translation: @ noontime, joint maritime SAR began. After the one fixed wing PN reconnaissance plane detected the over-board seamen, the location information was transmitted to the Sino-Pak joint fleet. PLAN frigate Liuzhou launched its frigate-borne helicopter to commence SAR operations while directing PN's FAC and FFG-254 to converge onto the target location.
> 
> “发现空中目标！”“组织对空防御！”……下午14时，本次演习的重头戏——协同防空演练，拉开帷幕。由巴空军两架“幻影2000”战斗机组成的攻击机群，高速向编队空袭过来。中巴双方舰艇迅速互通情报信息，并根据协同计划，使用对空作战武器对飞机实施模拟打击。紧接着，编队再次成功处置3批次的空袭目标。
> Translation: "Boogie detected!" "Commence Anti-air operations!" @ 1400, joint anti-air operations started. Pakistan Air force's two Mirage-2000 forms into attack formation and charged at the joint fleet in high speed in a mock attack. Chinese and Pakistan ships communicated the target information and formed a coordinated plan to use ship-borne anti-air weapons to commence attack. Afterwards, the joint fleet successfully defeated 3 waves of air attacks.
> 
> 15时30分，进入联合登临检查阶段。双方各一艘军舰模拟可疑船舶，接受检查。巴海军106号小艇与三亚舰1号艇组成登临小组，搭载双方特战队员，在直升机和母舰的支援配合下，快速抵近目标。随后，双方特战队员紧密协作，相互支援，开展攀爬登船、搜索舱室、控制可疑人员、检查相关文书等工作。
> Translation: @ 1530, VBSS (visit, board, search, and seizure) exercise started. One ship from each navy became a simulated suspect vessel that was to be subject to boarding. PN's RHIB-106 and PLAN FFG SANYA's RHIB-1 formed the VBSS team, each carrying its respective boarding party. They approached and boarded the target vessel with the support of the mother ships and helicopters.



We don't have Mirage 2000. The Chinese are mistaken


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Yes, they suppose to say Mirage- v which have dedicated naval role.


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Navy Fokker F27 Transports Landmine Blast Victims

PostSat Jan 09, 2016 6:59 pm

Today Pakistan Navy Fokker F27 Friendship Mark 400M serial number AR-NZW / 75 transported bodies of Pakistan Coast Guard personnel who died when their vehicle hit a landmine in Gwadar. Personnel injured in the blast were also transported by the aircraft.

The aircraft transported them from Gwadar to Karachi where it landed at PNS Mehran Naval Air Station. The injured personnel will receive medical treatment at PNS Shifa in Karachi.


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Sad moment for the nation.May Allah rest them in Heaven_Aamen!


----------



## fatman17

ASIA & PACIFIC

Pakistani Naval Modernization Appears Stalled

By Usman Ansari

Most analysts believe the subs in the China-Pakistan partnership will be the more

ISLAMABAD — Pakistan's naval modernization program appears stalled, with no discernible progress being made on efforts to modernize and expand the surface and sub-surface fleet. This comes amid moves ensure the security of the deepwater port of Gwadar, and fears of mass obsolescence vis-a-vis arch rival India.

Gwadar is the start of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) to link western China to the Middle East and Africa through Pakistan. It will carry commercial goods and energy resources, slashing the time to ship goods to China via the Malacca Straits and South China Sea.

For Pakistan, ensuring maritime security has been of increased concern. Earlier this month, a newly raised battalion of Marines began protecting Gwadar. Author, analyst, and former Australian defense attache to Islamabad Brian Cloughley says this was probably through extra enlistments due to the Marines "already being stretched in commitments."

Ensuring Gwadar's defense has been the theme of recent exercises. A domestic series of drills, Seapark, was held in November and December.

A series of recent bilateral exercises with China's Navy have also been held, the third of which concluded on Tuesday off the Pakistani coast.

It aimed to protect sea lines of communication and the CPEC by improving coordination and interoperability at operational and tactical levels. Chinese ships consisted of two Type-054A frigates (Liuzhou and Sanya) and a replenishment ship (Qinghaihu).

Pakistan participated with warships, helicopters, patrol and fighter aircraft, plus special forces. Air defense, boarding, communication, and joint maneuver drills were carried out.

However, the need to ensure seaward defense of Gwadar has exposed the apparent lack of progress in the Navy's modernization program. The frontline fleet currently consists of three Agosta-90B/Khalid and two Agosta-70 submarines, plus four F-22P/Zulfiquar, one Oliver Hazard Perry, and five ex-British Type-21/Amazon class frigates.

Pakistan has negotiated the purchase of eight AIP-equipped submarines from China, finalizing the deal in October. This was reportedly followed by a domestic frigate and fast attack boat-building program with Chinese assistance.

This latter program was also to include upgrades to the current F-22P class frigates, Pakistan's most modern and capable surface ships even though they are only marginally better than the remaining frigates in being able to protect themselves from missile attack.

Cloughley believes time is running out.

"It seems that the emphasis for the moment is on developing the submarine arm of the Navy, but it is essential for Pakistan's security that it acquire more surface ships, and that a decision on number and type be made this year."

Nothing has as of yet been signed however and despite request for clarification by Defense News there has been no official word on any progress or the programs' status.

This pales in comparison to India, which is fast modernizing and expanding its naval power.

Sam Bateman, an adviser for the Maritime Security Programme at S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies in Singapore, said, "Pakistan has already fallen far behind India in terms of maintaining a level of conventional deterrent/operational effectiveness, and is at risk of falling even further behind."

Bateman, who previously served in Australia's Navy outlines a course of action similar to the stalled modernization program.

"In broad terms, the [Pakistan Navy] has three requirements: frigates, submarines and fast attack craft," he said.

"Looking at its current force structure, my priority for force development would be submarines," he said. "The existing submarine fleet is far short of being an adequate or credible deterrent force. The deterrent value of submarines, as well as their utility for covert surveillance and intelligence collection operations, points to the importance of the [Pakistan Navy] building a credible force."

Therefore Pakistan's "top priority" must be to finalize the submarine deal with China.

Though much emphasis by analysts has been on the state of Pakistan's frigate force Bateman believes the next priority should lie with fast attack craft.

"In a conflict situation, these would be the major surface assets of the [Pakistan Navy]."

Pakistan is currently building further examples of the Azmat class stealthy fast attack craft, but has is believed to be considering something more potent.

News of Pakistan's interest in the Chinese Type-022 'Houbei' was first reported in June. Speaking at the time, Tom Waldwyn of the International Institute for Strategic Studies expressed surprise.

"It would be surprising if Pakistan, or indeed any country, signed a deal to purchase new Type-022s as China stopped production of these vessels several years ago. So any purchase of Type-022s would almost certainly be secondhand vessels," he said.

Adding, "These types of vessels are more suited to littoral environments where they can attack opposing ships at high speed and fire off a barrage of anti-ship missiles. If Pakistan were to acquire these ships that is likely to be how they would be employed."

The state of the frigates has attracted most attention however.

"The current frigate force is just adequate for the [Pakistan Navy's] peacetime requirements, notably sovereignty protection and participation in international coalition and peacekeeping missions, such as the counter-piracy task forces in the Gulf region", said Bateman.

Ideally, he believes two to three further Perry class frigates would help matters "to build up its frigate force to about eight vessels, if the updated F-22P vessels can't be acquired quickly."

However, entrenched hostility toward Pakistan in the US Congress essentially rules this out, and Cloughley believes Pakistan has no real alternatives.

"China is the obvious supplier, as it is unlikely that the US Congress would approve transfer of any surplus vessels, and in any event the US and European countries are concentrating on India as regards provision of military material."

As for the Type-21 class frigates they are essentially obsolete and Bateman says they "should be scrapped."

Modernization of Pakistan's airpower however could help mitigate some of the Navy's shortcomings, especially with the JF-17 Thunder now entering service.

"The JF-17 can carry anti-ship missiles, and it is probable that when the present aircraft of 8 Squadron at Masroor are retired, then they will be replaced by a maritime strike version of the JF-17", said Cloughley.

The JF-17 already equips No. 2 Squadron also based at Masroor, and can carry a brace of C-802A/CSS-N-8 Saccade anti-ship missiles.


Gannett 2016


----------



## fatman17

Jinnah Naval Base – Navy expands strategic outreach to West Coast, Persian Gulf

National
JANUARY 14, 2016 

BY MIAN ABRAR

While China and Pakistan endeavour to develop Gwadar Port as a commercial hub for the entire region, Pakistan Navy is gearing up to new face challenges and threats which might come its way after the port become functional; the navy has fully operationalised its strategic Jinnah Naval Base near Gwadar Port at Ormara, Balochistan.

India has increased its naval strength in recent years and aims at transforming itself into a ‘blue-water navy’ within the next 10 to 15 years. By 2022, the Indian Navy will have 50 warships including three aircraft carriers, five nuclear submarines, 22 conventional submarines and a number of long range maritime patrol aircraft.

India acquired a nuclear submarine (Akula-II) from Russia in April, 2012. A second nuclear submarine of the same class will be inducted soon. Moreover, the sea trials of its indigenous nuclear submarines are also in progress. Pakistani defence establishment is looking at this induction of nuclear submarines in Indian fleet as a cause of great concern.

With minimal budgetary allocations, Pakistan Navy is quietly relying on minimum deterrence to counter any external threat. Jinnah base may just be the answer to Pakistan’s prayers.

The base is situated 350 km west of Karachi and 285 km east of the Gwadar Port, and has been connected with China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

“With the development of this base, Pakistan has acquired the capacity to secure naval trade in these waters. Moreover, we have expanded Pakistan naval forces’ outreach towards the west coast into the Strait of Hormuz where all the oil traffic flows in and out,” an officer at the base told Pakistan Today during a recent visit to the base at Ormara which is otherwise restricted for media.

“Karachi would remain our focus for the foreseeable future. However, Jinnah base would reduce reaction time of Pakistan Navy to six to 8 hours in case of any adversity,” the officer said, adding that the base had a berthing facility “for anything from warships to submarines and from heavy ships to warplanes”.

Asked whether or not Gwadar would also act as a naval base for Pakistan, the officer said that Gwadar would act purely as a commercial base.

“Though Pakistan Navy has a small base at Gwadar, its main focus would be security of Gwadar. Jinnah base, on the other hand, would be a purely naval base which would help maritime forces monitor the entire coastal area from Ormara to the Gulf waters,” the officer said.

Rear Admiral (r) Pervez Asghar, an expert on naval defence, told Pakistan Today that Pakistan Navy had developed four bases along the coastal areas of Balochistan including Ormara, Pasni, Jewani and Gwadar which had helped expand its ‘strategic outreach’ towards the west coast.

“In the past, we only had one [naval] base at Karachi and our military installations were vulnerable to any Indian adventure. However, with the development of these new bases towards the west coast, not only do we have alternative options to defend our positions, our reaction time has also decreased significantly in case of any attack,” the retired naval admiral said.

He said that the navy now also had a submarine base at Ormara. “We have developed Pakistan marine corps to thwart enemy designs of amphibious landing around the coastal areas,” he added.

“Pakistan Navy is now well placed to secure all sea lines of communications (SLOCs) emanating from the Persian gulf towards Pakistan. Moreover, the naval infrastructure including Radars and communication gadgets, have now been able to overlap each other – a capability we had severely missed in the past,” he added.

He said that the new bases had also helped secure Gwadar Port as there was no military presence on the port due to its being commercial in nature.

“Now, navy’s special forces are better placed in Ormara to secure Gwadar Port and nearby sea routes. Moreover, Ormara base would also help neutralise the enemy’s narrative that they would be able to block Karachi’s harbour in case of a showdown,” he added.

Asghar said that Pakistan had also developed a jump-off base for Pakistan’s maritime aircraft at Pasni.

He said that Pakistan Navy had recently raised another naval station at Turbat, namely PNS Siddiq for P-3c Orion aircraft.

“These P-3cs are capable of flying over 14 hours nonstop without refueling. They have stealth technology and can fly below the radar and strike India’s Eastern coast. Pakistan Navy has also developed Naval Base Jewani, about 60 km from Iran to help expand its outreach into the Gulf waters,” he added.

Jinnah base would act as an alternative option for Pakistan Navy to Karachi where all the logistic and technical support for berthing navy’s ships and even submarines were available.

“We have developed the required facilities for technical repair of ships and submarines at the base. It is an alternative arrangement to the Karachi base and can easily meet our defence requirements. However, Karachi dockyard would still be the center for major overhaul or repair,” the Jinnah base officer said.

The officer said that during the next five years, navy plans to develop huge workshops at Ormara, which would also have the ability to overhaul submarines and warships.

He said that the Jinnah base’s positioning provided cover against natural calamities and enemy’s advances as it was covered by sea on two sides and a 2 km wide hill stood on the third.

On the top of the hill, called `Hammer Mountain’ due to its shape, Navy’s surveillance unit RDS-Mianwali is stationed to help the officers keep an eye on movements taking place in and around the area.

Since the Karachi coast has become a hub of commercial activity, making it difficult for the Navy to perform its tasks and the industrial waste in Karachi’s waters has been damaging the Navy’s assets and reducing the life of the ships, Ormara is a better option for future Naval operations.

The law and order situation in the entire coastal belt is far better than other parts of the restive Balochistan province as well as Karachi where Rangers along with other paramilitary forces is involved in a clean-up operation.

Jewani, with a population of around 100,000 people and approximately 90 km away from Gwadar Port City, serves as a main surveillance point for Pakistan Navy to keep an eye on all the maritime traffic in the Arabian Sea.

Due to proximity of the area with Iran, many inhabitants of the area are duel nationals and can freely visit Iran on a mere permit from the deputy commissioner.

But navy has also has reached out to the locals in the area to win hearts and minds of the Baloch people. It has set up educational and health facilities, many of which provide free of cost services to the local people. Under Chief of Naval Staff’s scheme ‘Adopt A Child’, navy officers are paying educational and other expenses of 100 children in the area. The navy also provides jobs to locals in their facilities.

The navy operates a PN Hospital in Ormara which contains facilities like emergency department, trauma center, intensive care unit, labour room, operation theatre and a pharmacy.

A Navy Cadet College has also been set up the area, where 50 per cent of the admissions are offered to candidates from within Balochistan under a district-quota system. The other 50 per cent seats are offered to candidates from other provinces of the country.

A Bahria Model School is also working in the area to impart education to Baloch children. The school runs on donations and financial support of the provincial government.

Mian Abrar

The writer heads Pakistan Today's Islamabad Bureau. He has a special focus on counter-terrorism and inter-state relations in Asia, Asia Pacific and South East Asia regions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Very clear and informative map !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Launching Ceremony of Landing Craft Mechanized (LCM)



An in-house Launching Ceremony of Landing Craft Mechanized (LCM) being built for Pakistan Navy was held at Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works on 29 Dec. 2015.

Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah HI(M) Managing Director Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works was the Chief Guest.


----------



## alimobin memon

Two AZMAT Fast crafts are almost complete and also the tanker seems to have been completed to the level of the body.

In Maps google i see a ship altogether with other frigates which seems to be rugged and corrosive completely. 

On the other hand KSEW seems to be big enough to handle the needs of F23 requirement for PN ... yes budget I guess :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

CNS is visiting the UK and PN may revive interest in the Type 23 FFGs which have been retired by the RN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

fatman17 said:


> CNS is visiting the UK and PN may revive interest in the Type 23 FFGs which have been retired by the RN.




Are retired british ships cheaper than new chinese Frigates ?


----------



## fatman17

Ulla said:


> Are retired british ships cheaper than new chinese Frigates ?



Probably

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alimobin memon

Ulla said:


> Are retired british ships cheaper than new chinese Frigates ?


just like perry class they will be lot cheap.


----------



## Tank131

fatman17 said:


> CNS is visiting the UK and PN may revive interest in the Type 23 FFGs which have been retired by the RN.



Currently all 16 type 23s that were built are in active service. The 3 that were retired from the RN were transfered to Chile. The other 13 are likley to remain in service as they have just recieved/are receiving major upgrades to their anti air capabilities with CAMM missile integration. Most are likely to serve until type 26 start coming online which is not going to be for a few years (first one will be laid down this year).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Tank131 said:


> Currently all 16 type 23s that were built are in active service. The 3 that were retired from the RN were transfered to Chile. The other 13 are likley to remain in service as they have just recieved/are receiving major upgrades to their anti air capabilities with CAMM missile integration. Most are likely to serve until type 26 start coming online which is not going to be for a few years (first one will be laid down this year).



PN may be interested in the Type 45s


----------



## Tank131

fatman17 said:


> PN may be interested in the Type 45s



Bro how would PN afford type 45? They are $1.5bln each without the weaponry. PN can barely afford Type 054a which is 1/3 the price.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Better go for new Type 054 B ships from China with multirole capabilities.


----------



## Quwa

Tank131 said:


> Bro how would PN afford type 45. They are $1.5bln each without the weaponry. PN can barely afford Type 054a which is 1/3 the price.


If PN had $1.5bn for one Type 45, why would it go for the Type 45 and not three of the new Type 31s (or German MEKO frigates) instead? And if it had money like that, then why wouldn't it just get possibly six Chinese frigates and equip them with comparable AShW, ASW and AAW weapon systems?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

Quwa said:


> If PN had $1.5bn for one Type 45, why would it go for the Type 45 and not three of the new Type 31s (or German MEKO frigates) instead? And if it had money like that, then why wouldn't it just get possibly six Chinese frigates and equip them with comparable AShW, ASW and AAW weapon systems?


Bilal see things in Mideast context if GCC countries contributes it's very likely we will have these ships with EF 2000 in a package shape .Aircheif visit and fly with EF 2000 & now PN Cheif visit shows things in that direction .Contributing 2billion each by all GCC countries is like peanuts for them and kind of little investment in Pak armed forces will help them to see Pak as major security partner for long run .All these countries switching to EF 2000 Oman now Kuwait won't be surprise if Pak get a decent packge with UK and Italy with theior help .plus saudia building new navel bases Pak become very important for them .
What Zarvan was saying about type 45 and EF 2000 he talks about in that context it won't difficult for Pak to absorb such tech money won't be big issue if things worked out in that fashion plus we need strong military mussle if we want to regional player .i don't think it would be German if there is any thing it would be Brit and Italian for PN both New & used .I see a very strong possibilities here when we part of Saudi allience and DF minister khawaja asif in Gemany where they talking about Syria it's all about that context .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Tank131 said:


> Bro how would PN afford type 45. They are $1.5bln each without the weaponry. PN can barely afford Type 054a which is 1/3 the price.



Not sure of that


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibr0kEmYrAz0r

fatman17 said:


> CNS is visiting the UK and PN may revive interest in the Type 23 FFGs which have been retired by the RN.



Then there will be THAT ONE country on this planet (we all know which) objecting PN's acquisition. Then the British will be too spineless to stand up finalising the deal due to pressure after weighing different pros and cons.

p.s.
Never mind for the Type-23 FFGs, even the four Type-22 batch 3 FFGs (5,300 tons displacement) sold for scrap a couple of years ago, which still had at least 5 to 10 years serviceable life left in them even by British standards, were a complete waste of resources. Those could have made up the tonnage and quantity which PN urgently needed at the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Under Constructon PN fleet Tanker

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Inception-06

Sulman Badshah said:


> Under Constructon PN fleet Tanker
> 
> View attachment 294771



The Turkish project ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

Ulla said:


> The Turkish project ?


Yes I think .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

mingle said:


> Yes I think .



Correct

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Ulla said:


> The Turkish project ?


yes the turkish one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

How many agostas have AIP installed on them?
If i remember correctly one of them is still waiting for it
can someone confirm? thanks


----------



## Inception-06

razgriz19 said:


> How many agostas have AIP installed on them?
> If i remember correctly one of them is still waiting for it
> can someone confirm? thanks




Only one is left, it will be installed this year and completed in 2017 (Khalid unit).


----------



## razgriz19

Ulla said:


> Only one is left, it will be installed this year and completed in 2017 (Khalid unit).



okay make sense, i think now i remember reading that on MoD website. Thanks


----------



## ghazi52

...............








......


----------



## 313baberali

some news reports of tariq aziz regarding navy


----------



## ghazi52

The PNS Akram jetty near Gwadar port manned by Pak Marines and Naval SSG.
.




Pak Marines' battalion provides security to Gwadar port.


----------



## Penguin

fatman17 said:


> PN may be interested in the Type 45s


All six are in service, one is undergoing refit (addressing engine trouble, getting additional generator inserted).


----------



## Quwa

Penguin said:


> All six are in service, one is undergoing refit (addressing engine trouble, getting additional generator inserted).


I think he meant new, but that would be prohibitively expensive. If Pakistan had that kind of cash, then I imagine it would simply buy many upgraded F-22Ps and/or a larger Chinese frigate.


----------



## Blue Marlin

type 45's go for over £1 billion. type 54's are the best option or the tf-2000 or a Chinese option for a 6000 tonne frigate.


----------



## Penguin

Considering the Type 21s are from the 1970s and now around 40 years old
Considering the Australian ANZACs (Meko 200) are from late 1990s to early 2000s and replacement will begin building 2020 (by which time the oldest ANZAC will be about 25)
In time, the Australian Meko 200s might be an interesing used ship purchase.

Turkey has the 4-ship Barbados class Meko 200TN Track A/B of similar age (late 1990s). 
Their 4-ship Yavuz class MEKO-200TN Track1 is a bit older (late 1980s) and might become available sooner
In time, Greece's 4-ship Hydra class Meko-200HN falls in between the sets of Turkish ships.
Portugal's 3-ship Vasco da Gama classMek-200PN is roughly between the Turkish and Greek ships.

Meko's, being modular by design, are easily upgraded. Witness HMAS Perth.

Maybe something for PN to consider. Just saying...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Lt General Liu Sheng, Vice Chief of Equipment Development Department of Central Military Commission, China, who is on an official visit to Pakistan, called-on Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah, today at Naval Headquarters.


----------



## fatman17

Blue Marlin said:


> type 45's go for over £1 billion. type 54's are the best option or the tf-2000 or a Chinese option for a 6000 tonne frigate.



I think you need to check your data


----------



## 辅弼良臣

Hope the Pak Navy is more powerful,so that IND not be so arrogant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadali233

辅弼良臣 said:


> Hope the Pak Navy is more powerful,so that IND not be so arrogant.


We will make sure of that.Pak navy is increasing at a rate never happened in the last 60 years 8 subs+couple of frigates are on order and in are talks for upgrading older frigates.Partially because of the new threat that is emerging because our neighbours are not very happy with CPEC.


----------



## fatman17

Asia Pacific
*KSEW cuts steel on Pakistan's first MPV, as new details emerge*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
04 May 2016






The steel-cutting ceremony for the first of six MPVs on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency. A backdrop image used at the ceremony provides some design details of the platform. Source: Pakistan Armed Forces Inter Services Public Relations
*Key Points*

KSEW has begun building the first of six MPVs for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency
The vessels will replace the Barkat-class patrol boats that have been in service since the late 1980s

Pakistan's state-owned shipbuilder Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) has held a steel-cutting ceremony for the first of six maritime patrol vessels (MPVs) on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA).

New details on Pakistan's capability requirements for the vessels have also emerged.

The steel-cutting ceremony was held on 3 May and was attended by senior officials from the Pakistan Navy, KSEW, and China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC).

The MPVs, each displacing 600 tonnes at full load, are being constructed under a transfer-of-technology arrangement signed between KSEW and CSTC in June 2015. KSEW will construct two vessels in Pakistan while the remaining four will be built by CSTC in China.

No further details on the vessels were provided by KSEW in its media release for the ceremony; the company also declined an interview request from _IHS Jane's_ on 4 May, citing confidentiality issues.

However, a tender document on the MPV programme, published by the Pakistani government's planning commission, revealed a requirement for a platform that can attain a maximum speed of 30 kt and a cruising speed of between 12-16 kt. The vessel should also have a standard range of 4,500 n miles at cruising speed, and have an endurance of 21 days at sea without replenishment.

Armament to be fitted onboard includes either a 37 mm or a 30 mm gun as a primary weapon, in addition to mountings for two 12.7 mm machine guns.

An artist's illustration of the MPV, shown at the ceremony, suggests that the PMSA has opted for an automatic stabilised naval gun system as the platform's main weapon.

The illustration also suggests that the platform can accommodate a single helicopter on its flight deck on top of two rigid-hull inflatable boats at the stern section.


----------



## fatman17

Island Class 168 tons OPV may be delivered under EDA


----------



## Cool_Soldier

The word "Might deliver" always raised eyebrow.
Lack of trust in relationship.


----------



## fatman17

Cool_Soldier said:


> The word "Might deliver" always raised eyebrow.
> Lack of trust in relationship.



True


----------



## MKC

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 304268
> 
> Island Class 168 tons OPV may be delivered under EDA


Aren't these already more than 30 years old?
I think more than 35 are in service PN can easily get more than 10 if it wants but I think, these will just remain Patrol boat.


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Blue Marlin

fatman17 said:


> I think you need to check your data


nope 1 billion stirling each. the wr-21 engines have been giving them problems specifically with the intercooler-recuperator


----------



## fatman17

Tahafuz e sahil II naval exercise has begun with JF17s participating in the MS role.


----------



## JamD

fatman17 said:


> Tahafuz e sahil II naval exercise has begun with JF17s participating in the MS role.


Any NOTAMs this time around?

EDIT:
Official press release (http://www.paknavy.gov.pk/PRESS-RELEASE-TAHAFFUZ-E-SAHIL.pdf) says it's a counter terror exercise and the PAF or JF-17 are not mentioned. Or is Tahafuz-e-sahil 2 something different?


----------



## Penguin

The Island Class project which began in 1982 was completed in 1992 (49 boats), and from 2002 on 8 modernized under Deepwater program.
http://www.bollingershipyards.com/P...ls/USCG-110-34Island-Class34-Patrol-Boats-WPB
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Island-class_patrol_boat


----------



## Quwa

*Pakistan looking to get Turkey to upgrade its Agosta 90B submarines*

In conjunction with talks for Ada-class corvettes and T-129 attack helicopters, Pakistan is in discussions with Turkey to upgrade the Pakistan Navy’s three Agosta 90B (_Khalid_-class) air-independent propulsion (AIP) powered submarines. The news was confirmed by the Turkish defence minister, Fikri Işık, who made an official visit to Pakistan on Friday. To Milliyet, Defence Minister Işık said he hopes a deal would be signed by the end of June.

*Comment and Analysis* @ http://quwa.org/2016/06/04/pakistan...e-agosta-90b-submarines/#sthash.XrmppnN1.dpuf


----------



## fatman17

JamD said:


> Any NOTAMs this time around?
> 
> EDIT:
> Official press release (http://www.paknavy.gov.pk/PRESS-RELEASE-TAHAFFUZ-E-SAHIL.pdf) says it's a counter terror exercise and the PAF or JF-17 are not mentioned. Or is Tahafuz-e-sahil 2 something different?



Involved a lot of fast jet activity over the arabian sea. This much l know.


----------



## ghazi52

This year theme of World Environment Day is "Go Wild for the Life." The aim of this theme is to fight against the illegal trade of wildlife and to protect the threatened species like elephants, rhinos, tigers, humpback whales and turtles. Additionally, World Oceans Day is celebrated globally on 8 June each year to make the masses realize the importance of oceans, marine resources and to save oceans from over exploitation and pollution. Theme selected this year to promote the spirit of the day is "Healthy Oceans, Healthy Planet". Oceans are an essential component of the Earth's ecosystem and healthy oceans are critical to sustain a healthy planet.

Pakistan Navy being an environment conscious service celebrates both the international events regularly to promote the importance of environment and oceans. This year PN celebrated both the events on 3 June 2016, prior commencement of the holy month of RAMZAN.














....................................................


----------



## fatman17

TS II


----------



## fatman17

Istanbul and Islamabad are in talks over upgrading three Pakistan Navy diesel-electric attack submarines.

By Franz-Stefan Gady

June 07, 2016



Turkish Defense Minister Fikri Işık met his Pakistani counterpart, Khawaja Muhammad Asif, on June 3 in Islamabad to discuss bilateral defense relations including a contract to modernize the Pakistan Navy’s three Agosta 90B-class(aka Khalid-class) diesel-electric attack submarines equipped with air-independent propulsion systems,Hurriyet Daily News reports.

According to the Turkish daily Milliyet, Turkey’s defense minister expects a deal to be signed by the end of this month. No additional details about the Turkey-Pakistan defense deal have so far been revealed.

Some Pakistani defense analysts have speculated that the upgrade could entail the modernization of the Khalid-class submarines’ combat management system, by, for example, Turkish defense contractor Havelsan, who has successfully developed a combat management system for the Turkish Navy’s submarine fleet — primarily consisting of variants of German Type 209 boats.

While in Pakistan, Turkey’s defense minister also discussed the possible sale of four Ada-class stealth corvettes and T-129 multi-role attack helicopters. “One of the most important issues between [the two countries] is a deal for T129 attack helicopters,” Işık said during a press conference.

The T-129 is a multi-role, all-weather attack helicopter co-developed by Turkish Aerospace Industries and AgustaWestland. The aircraft is currently operated by the Turkish Army and is being offered for export to a number of other countries, besides Pakistan.

Islamabad considered purchasing the helicopter a few years back, but ultimately opted for the Bell Helicopters AH-1Z Viper due to the United States’ unwillingness to clear the export of the T-129’s U.S.-made turboshaft engines (LHTEC CTS-800-4A, an engine primarily developed for the cancelled Boeing–Sikorsky RAH-66 Comanche helicopter).

The four Ada-class corvettes would be built in Pakistan, according to the minister, although previous press reports indicated that only three ships would be constructed in Karachi over a ten-year period. The Ada-class vessels are littoral combat warships, primarily designed for offshore and high-sea patrolling, but can also be used for anti-submarine and anti-surface warfare missions during wartime.

Pakistan has allegedly also expressed interest in Turkey’s first indigenously-designed, third generation+ main battle tank (MBT) Altay. However, “[r]eports that Pakistan is interested in the Altay have to take into account that Turkey’s new MBT will be an expensive acquisition for the Pakistan Army since the Altay is based on Western tank designs and will be a NATO-standard MBT,” as I reported previously.

Discussions over the Altay MBT apparently did not take place during last week’s visit.

During his stay, Işık also met Pakistan Army Chief, General Raheel Sharif, in Rawalpindi. “During the meeting, matters of mutual interest including regional security and defense collaboration came under discussion. Turkish Defense Minister appreciated Pakistan Army’s accomplishments in Op ZeA [OperationZarb-e-Azb] and contributions towards regional peace and stability,” accordingto a Pakistan Army press release.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The 105th Midshipmen commissioning term and 14th Short Service Commission Officers’ Course, comprising a total of 131 officers, got commissioned at Pakistan Naval Academy PNS RAHBAR, upon completion of rigorous training. Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah NI(M) graced the occasion as Chief Guest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Industry

Pakistan signs contract for navy tugboats, barge with KSEW

Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

13 June 2016

Pakistan's Ministry of Defence Production has signed separate contracts for a multipurpose barge and two tugboats with state-owned company Karachi shipyard & Engineering Works (KSEW). The contracts were signed on 10 June, and called for the indigenous construction of the vessels. The barge will be operated by the Pakistan Navy for pollution control purposes while the tugboats will be deployed for berthing and towing of the service's naval vessels and other ships, said KSEW in a statement on the contracts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Since 1957
Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works Limited
IMS Certified

CONTRACT FOR CONSTRUCTION OF MULTIPURPOSE BARGE FOR PAKISTAN NAVY



A contract for construction of Multipurpose Barge (MPB) was signed between Ministry of Defence Production (MoDP) and Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KS&EW) on 10 June 2016. The said barge will be built at KS&EW for Pakistan Navy, based on an indigenous design.MPB will provide pollution control services to Pakistan Navy. This is second of the series barge to be built at KS&EW for Pakistan Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tommytrant20

pakistan navy has grown so strong as was a worrying issue is the real battle will look like. Everyone knows that China is emerging as a maritime power as the truth about their real strength to fight what is still a question mark whether paskitan different from Chinese or not.


----------



## khanasifm

At one time army and navy both were looking at spada 2000 plus and Italian expected 5/6 additional battery orders navy would I guess like to put a battery at its sea ports 2/3

Nothing yet but will cover medium altitude and 20 plus km Karachi is covered by air force so may be Jinnah and other naval basees are navy only bases and may be for now there is no need ?

Army went with hq7???

Not sure even af need more then 10 current batteries

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## fatman17

Industry

Pakistan contracts Turkish company to upgrade Pakistan Navy Agosta 90B submarines

Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - IHS Jane's Defence Industry

23 June 2016

Pakistan's Ministry of Defence Production (MoDP) has awarded Turkish company STM (Savunma Teknolojileri Muhendislik ve Ticaret A.S) a contract to upgrade the Pakistan Navy's (PN's) three Agosta 90B (Khalid-class) submarines.

The contract, the value of which was not revealed, was signed on 22 June in Rawalpindi and features the confirmed upgrade of one submarine followed by the modernisation of two additional platforms under option.

STM said the modernisation will be undertaken in collaboration with a local shipyard in Pakistan, which is expected to be Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW). STM added that the first submarine is scheduled to be delivered to the PN in 4-5 months


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah visited Naval installations at Gwadar to witness operational readiness of PN Units in the area and port security measures. Upon his arrival the Admiral was received by Commander Coast Rear Admiral Waseem Akram.

During his visit, Naval Chief was briefed regarding the ongoing operational activities and associated security aspects at Gwadar port.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

when is pakistan retiring its type 21 frigates/destroeyers


----------



## araz

ziaulislam said:


> when is pakistan retiring its type 21 frigates/destroeyers


When Navy gets replacements for them. This remains a huge problem. Naval platforms are more expensive to buy and maintain need more manpower and need the right platform at the right price. InshaaAllah soon is all one can say. But realistically near 2020 at this rate.
A


----------



## ziaulislam

araz said:


> When Navy gets replacements for them. This remains a huge problem. Naval platforms are more expensive to buy and maintain need more manpower and need the right platform at the right price. InshaaAllah soon is all one can say. But realistically near 2020 at this rate.
> A


we missed the oliver HP class frigates but any chances for going for older type 23 British ships if they are available
or is navy eyeing for new ships


----------



## Blue Marlin

ziaulislam said:


> we missed the oliver HP class frigates but any chances for going for older type 23 British ships if they are available
> or is navy eyeing for new ships


type 23's are being retired around 2023 i dont think the 21's will hold for that long so i would expect either
buying newer ships and the 23's later or just hold on for 7 more years. or buy new ships out right


----------



## Tank131

Well technically there are still ohps out there to be had. The 3 Adelaides of Australia are still to be replaced in next 5 years.


----------



## ziaulislam

Blue Marlin said:


> type 23's are being retired around 2023 i dont think the 21's will hold for that long so i would expect either
> buying newer ships and the 23's later or just hold on for 7 more years. or buy new ships out right


well there are over 13 in service and the replacement ships are going to be 7-8..so they might be availabale earlier, as royal navy is down sizing


----------



## Blue Marlin

ziaulislam said:


> well there are over 13 in service and the replacement ships are going to be 7-8..so they might be availabale earlier, as royal navy is down sizing


no up sizing...... two super carriers
6 destroyers instead of 12 ok same cuts applied with the type 26 but the type 31 will be purchased in large numbers
astute numbers are inducted like for like and same applies with the vanguard subs


----------



## fatman17

Best is to order an upgraded version of the Chinese F22P FFG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

fatman17 said:


> Best is to order an upgraded version of the Chinese F22P FFG


so that would be a c28s then?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah visited Pakistan Marines forward postsat Creeks area to meet deployed troops. During informal interaction with Marines, Naval Chief greeted them Eid and spent time with them.The Admiral was accompanied by Commander Pakistan Fleet Vice Admiral Arif Ullah Hussaini.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHI RULES

Blue Marlin said:


> type 23's are being retired around 2023 i dont think the 21's will hold for that long so i would expect either
> buying newer ships and the 23's later or just hold on for 7 more years. or buy new ships out right


Can we extend Type 21 service life with some upgrades?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

CHI RULES said:


> Can we extend Type 21 service life with some upgrades?


yes you can up grade it, but its like upgrading a car thats very very very.....old

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

CHI RULES said:


> Can we extend Type 21 service life with some upgrades?



Type 21 has other issues also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Command and Staff Conference of Pakistan Navy concluded today at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad. The Conference was chaired by Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah. Participants of the conference offered fateha for innocent Kashmiris martyred by Indian Forces due act of brutality


----------



## ziaulislam

CHI RULES said:


> Can we extend Type 21 service life with some upgrades?


type 21 were planned to be replace back in 2010s..its way passed its life


----------



## fatman17

Turkish firm STM to modernise Pakistan Navy’s Agosta 90B submarines






Turkey-based STM Savunma Teknolojileri Mühendislik ve Ticaret has won an international tender to modernise Agosta 90B air-independent propulsion (AIP) powered submarines from the Pakistani Naval Forces.

STM has won the tender after competing against French company DCNS, which originally designed and built the submarines.

The company was found to be technically and commercially superior during the evaluation process, and has been selected as the main contractor for the upgrade programme.

"The modernisation work on the submarines will take place at a local shipyard in Pakistan."
The contract, which was signed between Pakistan's Ministry of Defence Production and STM, covers modernisation work on one submarine, and includes options for two more vessels.

The modernisation work on the submarines will take place at a local shipyard in Pakistan, with the first submarine scheduled to be delivered in 45 months.

The other vessels are estimated to undergo modernisation with an interval of one year in-between the upgrade work on each of the submarines.

The three DCNS-built Agosta 90B submarines of the Pakistani Navy were first ordered in September 1994.

With a capacity to accommodate a crew size of up to 36, the submarines are equipped with Subtics fully integrated combat system, four bow 533mm torpedo tubes, Thales DR-3000U radar warning receiver and Thales Underwater Systems TSM 223 sonar suite.

The submarines are also in service with the French and Spanish navies.

_Image: Representatives from STM and Pakistan Defence during the signing of the contract. Photo: courtesy of STM Savunma Teknolojileri Mühendislik ve Ticaret AS._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

fatman17 said:


> Turkish firm STM to modernise Pakistan Navy’s Agosta 90B submarines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey-based STM Savunma Teknolojileri Mühendislik ve Ticaret has won an international tender to modernise Agosta 90B air-independent propulsion (AIP) powered submarines from the Pakistani Naval Forces.
> 
> STM has won the tender after competing against French company DCNS, which originally designed and built the submarines.
> 
> The company was found to be technically and commercially superior during the evaluation process, and has been selected as the main contractor for the upgrade programme.
> 
> "The modernisation work on the submarines will take place at a local shipyard in Pakistan."
> The contract, which was signed between Pakistan's Ministry of Defence Production and STM, covers modernisation work on one submarine, and includes options for two more vessels.
> 
> The modernisation work on the submarines will take place at a local shipyard in Pakistan, with the first submarine scheduled to be delivered in 45 months.
> 
> The other vessels are estimated to undergo modernisation with an interval of one year in-between the upgrade work on each of the submarines.
> 
> The three DCNS-built Agosta 90B submarines of the Pakistani Navy were first ordered in September 1994.
> 
> With a capacity to accommodate a crew size of up to 36, the submarines are equipped with Subtics fully integrated combat system, four bow 533mm torpedo tubes, Thales DR-3000U radar warning receiver and Thales Underwater Systems TSM 223 sonar suite.
> 
> The submarines are also in service with the French and Spanish navies.
> 
> _Image: Representatives from STM and Pakistan Defence during the signing of the contract. Photo: courtesy of STM Savunma Teknolojileri Mühendislik ve Ticaret AS._


no news about the upgrades planned in this project till now. Not expecting an official statement or confirmation (sadly we really have not learned the modern way handle such things) but still any authentic information would be really helpful. For those, i tend to bother you sir.  If you can again be as helpful as you usually are?


----------



## CHI RULES

Arsalan said:


> no news about the upgrades planned in this project till now. Not expecting an official statement or confirmation (sadly we really have not learned the modern way handle such things) but still any authentic information would be really helpful. For those, i tend to bother you sir.  If you can again be as helpful as you usually are?


What is the problem with not giving specs regarding upgrades as PN has every right of secrecy.


----------



## Arsalan

CHI RULES said:


> What is the problem with not giving specs regarding upgrades as PN has every right of secrecy.


The problem is time have changed and our military still seems to be thinking that it is cold war era where secrecy about such things was the name of the game. It is quite opposite these days. I am not saying they should make the frequencies and the technical details public knowledge but it is always good to let your people and your enemy know how serious you are about the job of protecting your country. Letting people know what area are to be modified and upgraded wont do us any harm but will sure send a strong positive message. I have shared this all and discussed/explained it all in details earlier as well.


----------



## Quwa

Arsalan said:


> no news about the upgrades planned in this project till now. Not expecting an official statement or confirmation (sadly we really have not learned the modern way handle such things) but still any authentic information would be really helpful. For those, i tend to bother you sir.  If you can again be as helpful as you usually are?


I'm confident we'll see Aselsan and Havelsan contracts with "undisclosed customer" written on them over the next couple of years. That said, the list isn't that long, a lot of the Turkish stuff being developed for the Type 214 and MILDEN is still under development, I doubt it'll be cleared in time for the PN's submarines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

This is good development from China and PN should look into it because this bird will be useful for many type of missions at sea.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756745456219148288
@Penguin @Windjammer @Rashid Mahmood @waz @Horus @Blue Marlin your opinion please.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Penguin

Basel said:


> This is good development from China and PN should look into it because this bird will be useful for many type of missions at sea.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756745456219148288
> @Penguin @Windjammer @Rashid Mahmood @waz @Horus @Blue Marlin your opinion please.


Amphioans are great for SAR in areas with many island, and usefull in ASW.

AG600 is a modern day aircraft, which no doubt will replace aging SH-5 MPA

See also Japan's ShinMaywa US-2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Basel

Penguin said:


> Amphioans are great for SAR in areas with many island, and usefull in ASW.
> 
> AG600 is a modern day aircraft, which no doubt will replace aging SH-5 MPA
> 
> See also Japan's ShinMaywa US-2



What you think, how PN can utilize it again threat and challenges it faced?


----------



## Arsalan

Basel said:


> What you think, how PN can utilize it again threat and challenges it faced?


More importantly, how important it is to face the threats and challenges we face. I mean, i guess there will be plenty of others things that will be higher on that "shopping list" of PN and which have been there for years already. I am not sure this plane will even make to that list. 

@Penguin What say?


----------



## Basel

Arsalan said:


> More importantly, how important it is to face the threats and challenges we face. I mean, i guess there will be plenty of others things that will be higher on that "shopping list" of PN and which have been there for years already. I am not sure this plane will even make to that list.
> 
> @Penguin What say?



This an add capability which PN lacks now, just imagine an ASW/MPA or SAR or MEDEVAC, it can perform at very far from coastline, it will be very useful to send support to our subs operating far from coast as it can land on sea. It can perform many type of missions for PN & Marines.


----------



## fatman17

GERMAN FIRM RECEIVES CONTRACT TO CONFIGURE PAKISTANI ATR-72S

Rheinland Air Service (RAS), a German firm specializing in airliner maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) as well as other support tasks, was awarded a contract by the Pakistan Navy to convert two ATR-72 aircraft for anti-submarine warfare (ASW).

Although the company did not explicitly note that the ATR-72 would be converted, Pakistan Navy ATRs were spotted at RAS’s facilities in Germany in recent weeks. RAS was contracted to re-configure two Pakistani ATR-72s, with the first slotted for delivery by the end of 2017.

RAS expects additional Pakistani orders in the coming years.

Comment and Analysis

The current iteration of the ATR-72 ASW – currently on offer by Italian vendor Leonardo-Finmeccanica – uses the ATR-72-600 as its base platform. This aircraft is capable of ASW operations through the use of a fitted sono-buoy launcher (for underwater acoustic detection) and pylons for lightweight ASW torpedoes.

The Pakistan Navy operates the slighter smaller ATR-72-500, but this should not impact its likelihood of being an ATR-72 ASW. RAS made very explicit mention of the aircraft’s use as a ASW platform, and it is worth noting that Turkey did intend to use the ATR-72-500 as the basis for its program, before shifting to the ATR-72-600 (which is currently serving as the basis for the Turkish Maritime Patrol Aircraft or TMPA).

ATR-72 ASWs will be a welcome addition to the Pakistan Navy’s maritime patrol aircraft (MPA) fleet, which has yet to fully recover from the loss of two Lockheed Martin P-3C Orion in 2011 (from an insurgent attack on the naval base PNS Mehran). It currently has seven P-3Cs in service.

Derived from a widely used commercial platform, the ATR-72 ASW is a relatively feasible and accessible platform for building a sizable MPA fleet. In fact, while Alenia Aermacchi (now Leonardo) was the first to offer the ATR-72 ASW, it is not the only available avenue. Rather, the Pakistan Navy could (and likely did) select subsystems from a variety of vendors (with RAS being selected to undertake the integration work).

If Pakistan’s ATR-72 ASWs are similar in their general configuration to Turkey’s ATR-72 TMPA, then it is likely the following subsystems are being integrated: a search radar, electro-optical sensors, electronic support measures (ESM), magnetic anomaly detector (MAD), integrated self-protection suite, sono-buoy launcher, and hardpoints for the fuselage sides (for lightweight ASW torpedoes).

Source: http://quwa.org/2016/07/11/german-firm-receives-contract-configure-pakistani-atr-72s/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Arsalan said:


> no news about the upgrades planned in this project till now. Not expecting an official statement or confirmation (sadly we really have not learned the modern way handle such things) but still any authentic information would be really helpful. For those, i tend to bother you sir.  If you can again be as helpful as you usually are?



From what I understand it is an refurbishment or major overhaul contract to be completed in 4 to 5 months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Arsalan said:


> More importantly, how important it is to face the threats and challenges we face. I mean, i guess there will be plenty of others things that will be higher on that "shopping list" of PN and which have been there for years already. I am not sure this plane will even make to that list.
> 
> @Penguin What say?


I am inclined to think amphibians are usefull in particular where you have an area with (groups of) (small) runwayless islands spread out across the area. Saves on infra, while allowing access. Could even be coupled to a 'mothership' i.e. a floating, mobile base-ship. From what I know about Pakistan's coast and EEZ, I don't see an obvious need: nothing that could not also be done (better) by Sea King or Orion.

Landing in open sea would only be possible in very mild sea states, I would think. And a radar track on the airplane could suggest something about the whereabouts of submarines, should the former be used to support the latter (plus: how would the former support the latter exactly?)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

fatman17 said:


> From what I understand it is an refurbishment or major overhaul contract to be completed in 4 to 5 months.


If that is the case and there are no major upgrades/modifications made, i can understand. We could have done that our self as well right? I think the need to go to Turkey for a general overhaul (if that is what it is) indicate some progress on the Chinese submarines project as well as they would be occupying space in KSEW. Thus the need to outsource! 
Just a theory.


----------



## Arsalan

Penguin said:


> I am inclined to think amphibians are usefull in particular where you have an area with (groups of) (small) runwayless islands spread out across the area. Saves on infra, while allowing access. Could even be coupled to a 'mothership' i.e. a floating, mobile base-ship. From what I know about Pakistan's coast and EEZ, I don't see an obvious need: nothing that could not also be done (better) by Sea King or Orion.
> 
> Landing in open sea would only be possible in very mild sea states, I would think. And a radar track on the airplane could suggest something about the whereabouts of submarines, should the former be used to support the latter (plus: how would the former support the latter exactly?)


True!
I am of the same view. It is not something that we are in need of given the geography of our coastal areas and EEZ. We will be better served by some land based MPA and helicopters. Also add in those UAV and that pretty much meets our requirement.


----------



## fatman17

Arsalan said:


> If that is the case and there are no major upgrades/modifications made, i can understand. We could have done that our self as well right? I think the need to go to Turkey for a general overhaul (if that is what it is) indicate some progress on the Chinese submarines project as well as they would be occupying space in KSEW. Thus the need to outsource!
> Just a theory.



Chinese sub deal seems to be in doldrums. No news enamating from Chinese Internet sources and no news from local sources. my guess is that it is a financial issue.


----------



## Arsalan

fatman17 said:


> Chinese sub deal seems to be in doldrums. No news enamating from Chinese Internet sources and no news from local sources. my guess is that it is a financial issue.


There were reports suggesting that the Chinese were demanding that we clear the earlier debts first in order to get that further financial assistance we sought for the submarine deal. Frankly, i would like for us to improve the economic situation so that we can chose from the various options available and are not forced into the Chinese option. Not sure how good those boats actually are. The only assurance i have was from a PN officer serving on PNS Khalid who confirms that these Chinese subs are great and he said that for the Yuan class if i remember) that visited in Pakistan. What we were supposed to get was a further development of Yuan so that is one source that actually claims those boats to be excellent procurement. Other then that there is not much information available. 

Lets see how things progress.


----------



## nomi007

guess plane?


----------



## ghazi52

Commodore Syed Asad Karim SI(M) has been promoted to the rank of Rear Admiral .

Rear Admiral Syed Asad Karim was commissioned in Supply Branch of Pakistan Navy in 1984.


----------



## ZAC1

we should purchase or build hundred of these n equip them with c-701 missile having range up to 30km .Very Cheap n most effective.


----------



## Technofoxxy

nomi007 said:


> guess plane?



P-3K2. That particular model is in service with Royal New Zealand Air Force.

We've a few too, but are looking to replace them with the P-8.






The bomb bay isn't that large on the P-3, hence why AShMs and mines are carried underwing. Lightweight torpedoes are carried internally.


----------



## Hadiqa Shani

Thank you for all the valuable information's


----------



## fatman17

China hands over patrol ship to PN 

THE NEWSPAPER'S STAFF REPORTER — UPDATED AUG 02, 2016 10:17AM

KARACHI: A ceremony to hand over the second maritime patrol ship to the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) was held in the Liuzhou city of China’s Guangxi region, said a press release of the PMSA on Monday.

Basol is the second ship of its class that has been launched and is three months ahead of its scheduled delivery time.

The ceremony was attended by Vice Chief of the Naval Staff Vice Admiral Khan Hasham Bin Saddique as the chief guest.

“Acquisition of these ships by PMSA will augment its capabilities manifold to enable it to protect Pakistan’s maritime zones and ports/harbours along the coast and secure our sea against all crimes including terrorism,” says the press release.

In his address, the vice chief of the naval staff praised the Chinese and Pakistani organisations involved in the project for early completion of an important milestone and emphasised on continuing cooperation between the two countries at all levels including the maritime building sector. “The maritime sector projects being jointly undertaken by both friendly nations has become yet another source of strength to enhance security cooperation between the two countries, which will auger well for the entire maritime region,” he said.

He added that the PMSA capability enhancement was essential to secure the area of Gwadar due to enhanced responsibilities vis-a-vis the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

“Both Pakistan Navy and the PMSA have already established comprehensive mechanism to ensure security of Gwadar port and the surrounding sea areas,” he said.

PMSA director general Rear Admiral Jamil Akhtar also attended the ceremony.

The ministry of defence production had signed a contract with M/s CSTC of China for the construction of 4x600 tonnes and 2x1500 tonnes maritime patrol ships in 2015. As per the contract, four ships are being constructed in China while the remaining two ships, one of each type, are being constructed at Karachi shipyard and engineering works.

Published in Dawn, August 2nd, 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

China will next bolster Pakistan Navy: Expert

Updated: July 29, 2016 23:22 IST | Suhasini Haidar



China’s military cooperation with Pakistan will involve bolstering the Pakistani navy next, an expert on China-Pakistan relations said on Friday, pointing to Pakistan’s planned acquisition of eight submarines from China as one of the “biggest and most significant” markers of their relationship.

“China will continue to bolster Pakistan’s military, and the navy is clearly the next phase of this,” Andrew Small, author of the “China-Pakistan axis: Asia’s new geopolitics” told The Hindu, adding the move would be driven by China’s increasing commitment to the economic corridor running from Xinjiang to Pakistan’s Gwadar port.

In October 2015, Pakistan had announced its decision to acquire eight Type 41 Yuan-class diesel-electric submarines, half of which may be built in Pakistan while the other half would be made in China and transferred.

According to Mr. Small, who visited Delhi recently, China’s $40 billion investment in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor will make a larger naval presence in the Gwadar port a necessity. However, he added there were “benefits for India” if the CPEC resulted in an “economically stable Pakistan”. “One mustn’t discount the benefits to the region too, if China is able to restrain Pakistan’s activities in Afghanistan.” Mr. Small pointed to Pakistan’s statement of support to China over the South China Sea verdict as another significant marker of the relationship, but added that concerns in India about China’s forays in the Indian Ocean were “premature.”

In stronger position

“Asia Pacific peace weighs more heavily for the Chinese leadership, intrinsically, at the moment. You have the pattern of submarines in Sri Lanka, Maldives, and in Pakistan and I think they expect to be able to expand their presence in the Indian Ocean, but they are substantially weaker there. The Indians and the Americans are in a substantially stronger position there,” Mr. Small said.

Ties between India and China have been under a strain for several reasons, including the economic corridor that India has objected to as it traverses through Azad Kashmir. On China’s opposition to India’s Nuclear Suppliers Group membership, Mr. Small believes Beijing will continue to stick to its stand that India’s membership was contingent on a “process”. However, he added that if a process would allow India to become a member later this year and would open a door for Pakistan, it would be a “harder call” for China to hold out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

fatman17 said:


> China hands over patrol ship to PN
> 
> THE NEWSPAPER'S STAFF REPORTER — UPDATED AUG 02, 2016 10:17AM
> 
> KARACHI: A ceremony to hand over the second maritime patrol ship to the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) was held in the Liuzhou city of China’s Guangxi region, said a press release of the PMSA on Monday.
> 
> Basol is the second ship of its class that has been launched and is three months ahead of its scheduled delivery time.
> 
> The ceremony was attended by Vice Chief of the Naval Staff Vice Admiral Khan Hasham Bin Saddique as the chief guest.
> 
> “Acquisition of these ships by PMSA will augment its capabilities manifold to enable it to protect Pakistan’s maritime zones and ports/harbours along the coast and secure our sea against all crimes including terrorism,” says the press release.
> 
> In his address, the vice chief of the naval staff praised the Chinese and Pakistani organisations involved in the project for early completion of an important milestone and emphasised on continuing cooperation between the two countries at all levels including the maritime building sector. “The maritime sector projects being jointly undertaken by both friendly nations has become yet another source of strength to enhance security cooperation between the two countries, which will auger well for the entire maritime region,” he said.
> 
> He added that the PMSA capability enhancement was essential to secure the area of Gwadar due to enhanced responsibilities vis-a-vis the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
> 
> “Both Pakistan Navy and the PMSA have already established comprehensive mechanism to ensure security of Gwadar port and the surrounding sea areas,” he said.
> 
> PMSA director general Rear Admiral Jamil Akhtar also attended the ceremony.
> 
> The ministry of defence production had signed a contract with M/s CSTC of China for the construction of 4x600 tonnes and 2x1500 tonnes maritime patrol ships in 2015. As per the contract, four ships are being constructed in China while the remaining two ships, one of each type, are being constructed at Karachi shipyard and engineering works.
> 
> Published in Dawn, August 2nd, 2016


any pic?


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

ZAC1 said:


> we should purchase or build hundred of these n equip them with c-701 missile having range up to 30km .Very Cheap n most effective.



These are no good protecting your SLOCs. They are very short legged (i.e. very coastal) and have limited ability to deal with rough seas. They have zero self defence capability. They have no ASW capability.


----------



## The Eagle

The Naval Chief briefed the Prime Minister about the professional matters pertaining to Pakistan Navy. The Naval Chief said that Pakistan Navy is ready and well equipped to defend vital maritime infrastructure and protect the country against all threats. 

The Prime Minister said that defence capabilities of Pakistan Navy are of paramount importance in regard to our national defence. The Prime Minister appreciated the role of Pakistan Navy in defending the maritime borders of the country and said that the government will take all possible steps to make Pak Navy a modern potent force to contribute effectively to deterrence and national security across the full conflict spectrum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

SECURITE

*270846 UTC JULY 2016*

NAVAREA IX (.) 279/16 (.) PAKISTAN (.) APPROACHES TO KARACHI (.)
CHARTS PAK 33, PAK 57 (INT 751), PAK 58 (INT 7019), BA 38 AND 707 (.)

2. NAVAL SHIPS WILL CARRY OUT* SURFACE AND ANTI AIRCRAFT LIVE FIRING
BETWEEN* 0400 TO 1700 UTC *FROM 01-05, 08-12, 15-19, 22-26 AND 29-31*
AUG 2016 IN FOLLOWING AREAS:

AREA BRAVO

24-19.00N 066-58.00E
24-00.00N 066-39.00E
24-11.00N 066-27.00E
24-24.30N 066-42.00E

SAFETY HEIGHT: 40000 FEET

3. DEPTH CHARGE FIRING:

AREA BRAVO – 1

24-16.18N 066-20.50E
24-22.00N 066-27.00E
24-16.30N 066-33.00E
24-10.30N 066-27.00E

SAFETY HEIGHT: 4000 FEET

4. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED DANGER AREA
ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE (.)

5. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 311800 UTC AUG 2016.

http://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20160727SEC 279.txt


----------



## ghazi52

Royal Navy handed over the Command of Multinational Combined Task Force 150 to Pakistan Navy at a formal and impressive Change of Command Ceremony held at HQ US NAVCENT, Bahrain. Commodore Bilal Abdul Nasir, took over the Command of CTF-150 from Commodore Guy Robinson of Royal Navy. It is the 9th time that Pakistan Navy has been entrusted with Command of Combined Task Force 150.


----------



## v9s

HRK said:


> SECURITE
> 
> *270846 UTC JULY 2016*
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 279/16 (.) PAKISTAN (.) APPROACHES TO KARACHI (.)
> CHARTS PAK 33, PAK 57 (INT 751), PAK 58 (INT 7019), BA 38 AND 707 (.)
> 
> 2. NAVAL SHIPS WILL CARRY OUT* SURFACE AND ANTI AIRCRAFT LIVE FIRING
> BETWEEN* 0400 TO 1700 UTC *FROM 01-05, 08-12, 15-19, 22-26 AND 29-31*
> AUG 2016 IN FOLLOWING AREAS:
> 
> AREA BRAVO
> 
> 24-19.00N 066-58.00E
> 24-00.00N 066-39.00E
> 24-11.00N 066-27.00E
> 24-24.30N 066-42.00E
> 
> SAFETY HEIGHT: 40000 FEET
> 
> 3. DEPTH CHARGE FIRING:
> 
> AREA BRAVO – 1
> 
> 24-16.18N 066-20.50E
> 24-22.00N 066-27.00E
> 24-16.30N 066-33.00E
> 24-10.30N 066-27.00E
> 
> SAFETY HEIGHT: 4000 FEET
> 
> 4. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED DANGER AREA
> ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE (.)
> 
> 5. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 311800 UTC AUG 2016.
> 
> http://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20160727SEC 279.txt



This happens quite often.


----------



## HRK

v9s said:


> This happens quite often.



yes I know .... but I think you missed the point .... SAFETY HEIGHT 40,000 FEET (i.e. ~12,000 meter) for *ANTI AIRCRAFT LIVE FIRING *..... at least I don't remember any previous drill in routine with such safety height ....


----------



## fatman17

HRK said:


> yes I know .... but I think you missed the point .... SAFETY HEIGHT 40,000 FEET (i.e. ~12,000 meter) for *ANTI AIRCRAFT LIVE FIRING *..... at least I don't remember any previous drill in routine with such safety height ....



Includes SAMs perhaps

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

fatman17 said:


> Includes SAMs perhaps



thats what I am expecting .... hope for the best ...


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*Pakistan Navy takes command of CTF-150 taskforce


The Royal Navy handed over command of the multinational Combined Task Force 150 (CTF-150) to Pakistan Navy at an impressive formal Change of Command Ceremony held at the headquarters US NAVCENT in Bahrain.*

Commodore Bilal Abdul Nasir took over the Command of CTF-150 from Commodore Guy Robinson of the Royal Navy.

It is the ninth time that Pakistan Navy has been entrusted with command of Combined Task Force 150, a Pakistan Navy press release said on Friday.

Vice Admiral Kevin M Donegan, Commander US Naval Force Central Command, and Commander Combined Maritime Forces presided over the ceremony and presented the resume of CTF 150's recent successes.

Senior officers from foreign navies forming the coalition were also present on the occasion.

Addressing the audience, Cdr Bilal Abdul Nasir assured that his team was fully prepared to shoulder this prestigious responsibility.

The commander also lauded the outgoing Royal Navy team and their dedicated efforts to achieve objectives of CTF-150 during their tenure of Command and re-affirmed his resolve to continue operations with the same zeal and zest.

He further highlighted that relations between Pakistan Navy and coalition Navies continue to strengthen due to focused commitment in support of collaborative maritime security to bring peace and stability to this region.

Combined Task Force 150 is one of the three Task Forces within the ambit of Combined Maritime Forces (CMF).

It is a Multinational Coalition for Counter Terrorism operations at sea in support of Operation Enduring Freedom (OEF) with the mission to promote Maritime Security at sea.

Prior to present command tenure, Pakistan Navy had the exclusive distinction of commanding CTF-150 for eight times which is a manifestation of the trust and respect enjoyed by Pakistan Navy among coalition partners.

Over the years, Pakistan Navy has not only served the maritime interests of Pakistan but has also very effectively fulfilled its international obligations.

https://www.geo.tv/latest/110845-Pakistan-Navy-takes-command-of-CTF-150-taskforce


----------



## The Eagle

HRK said:


> SECURITE
> 
> *270846 UTC JULY 2016*
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 279/16 (.) PAKISTAN (.) APPROACHES TO KARACHI (.)
> CHARTS PAK 33, PAK 57 (INT 751), PAK 58 (INT 7019), BA 38 AND 707 (.)
> 
> 2. NAVAL SHIPS WILL CARRY OUT* SURFACE AND ANTI AIRCRAFT LIVE FIRING
> BETWEEN* 0400 TO 1700 UTC *FROM 01-05, 08-12, 15-19, 22-26 AND 29-31*
> AUG 2016 IN FOLLOWING AREAS:
> 
> AREA BRAVO
> 
> 24-19.00N 066-58.00E
> 24-00.00N 066-39.00E
> 24-11.00N 066-27.00E
> 24-24.30N 066-42.00E
> 
> SAFETY HEIGHT: 40000 FEET
> 
> 3. DEPTH CHARGE FIRING:
> 
> AREA BRAVO – 1
> 
> 24-16.18N 066-20.50E
> 24-22.00N 066-27.00E
> 24-16.30N 066-33.00E
> 24-10.30N 066-27.00E
> 
> SAFETY HEIGHT: 4000 FEET
> 
> 4. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED DANGER AREA
> ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE (.)
> 
> 5. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 311800 UTC AUG 2016.
> 
> http://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20160727SEC 279.txt



Seems like a quite busy month of August this time.... Height is interesting Sir.. May I ask (a guess) a medium range SAM?


----------



## HRK

The Eagle said:


> Seems like a quite busy month of August this time.... Height is interesting Sir.. May I ask (a guess) a medium range SAM?



at least i am not aware of any MEDIUM RANGE SAM which we could fire from sea ... 

as per given coordinate area of exercise is ~55 KM from the shores of Karachi 







*'BUT IF' *there is any Sea based SAM exercise/test is planed then that must be a SHORT TO MEDIUM rage SAM sys with typical flight altitude of 8-12 KM & 20 to 25 Km range ....

But the question is we do not have any such SAM in our Naval inventory .... ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah, and Commander Southern Command Lt Gen Aamir Riaz .


----------



## RAMPAGE

ghazi52 said:


> Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah, and Commander Southern Command Lt Gen Aamir Riaz .


@balixd 

What do you make of the General?


----------



## fatman17

RAMPAGE said:


> @balixd
> 
> What do you make of the General?



Tends to make sweeping statements esp. on Anti terrorism ops which he should avoid. Seems competent otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

RAMPAGE said:


> @balixd
> 
> What do you make of the General?


few months back, i was told that whoever holds the key position these days is among the trusted circle of COAS and by key positions i meant Karachi CC, Southern Command Chief, DG MO, DG ISI , Peshawer CC, NSA, DG ISPR ----- because they are the one leading the Anti Insurgency, Extremism and Terrorism at front ------- and when COAS trusts anyone, expect them to Special

i will not say big, but i have a slight ticklish feeling inside that next COAS is going to be from this team ----- I know it is certainly not possible, as they are Junior and way down on the list ---- but who knows -----

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

HRK said:


> at least i am not aware of any MEDIUM RANGE SAM which we could fire from sea ...
> 
> as per given coordinate area of exercise is ~55 KM from the shores of Karachi
> 
> View attachment 323676
> 
> 
> *'BUT IF' *there is any Sea based SAM exercise/test is planed then that must be a SHORT TO MEDIUM rage SAM sys with typical flight altitude of 8-12 KM & 20 to 25 Km range ....
> 
> But the question is we do not have any such SAM in our Naval inventory .... ???



Sir, Area Bravo seems like Anti-Aricraft and Area Bravo-1 to be surface, however, any further news in these subjects? A guess like retrofitted VLS (F-22P) may be I am plain wrong here hence question to understand. Thanks


----------



## HRK

The Eagle said:


> Sir, Area Bravo seems like Anti-Aricraft and Area Bravo-1 to be surface, however, any further news in these subjects? A guess like retrofitted VLS (F-22P) may be I am plain wrong here hence question to understand. Thanks



no news .... I think rather to make assumptions at this stage it better to hope for the best .... as we know that we do not have any VLS system available how can we retrofit F-22P or any other ship with this ....??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

HRK said:


> no news .... I think rather to make assumptions at this stage it better to hope for the best .... as we know that we do not have any VLS system available how can we retrofit F-22P or any other ship with this ....??



Agreed and hope for the best indeed, Sir.


----------



## HRK

The Eagle said:


> Agreed and hope for the best indeed, Sir.



just drop this 'Sir' thing it a virtual world & we all are equal here ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

HRK said:


> just drop this 'Sir' thing it a virtual world & we all are equal here ....



Well I thought to say "OK Sir" (jk) however, such manner of addressing is not based upon any difference but because of insight about the subject and knowledge that one must respect hence called. You are right as dropping such formality would help to interact in more friendly atmosphere. 

I was just looking at the schedule and it is almost for 26 days seems like busy schedule. Navy is in need of advance defence systems and Gawadar is happening to be soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ziaulislam

Rocky rock said:


> View attachment 325257
> View attachment 325258
> View attachment 325259
> View attachment 325260
> View attachment 325261


what are the four tubes in last picture??may be 8 tubes?
nice close up images
thanks

oh..
it seem the last picture is from f-22


----------



## CHI RULES

If any one can comment on effectiveness of LY 60 SAMs installed on PN F21s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

ziaulislam said:


> what are the four tubes in last picture??may be 8 tubes?
> nice close up images
> thanks
> 
> oh..
> it seem the last picture is from f-22



That's FM-90N SAM fitted on F-22P Frigate.


----------



## fatman17

Fleet tanker launched


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms

Karachi shipyard launches fleet tanker for Pakistan Navy

Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

19 August 2016

The Pakistan Navy's new fleet tanker that was launched on 19 August 2016. Source: Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works Limited

State-owned company Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KSEW) has launched a 17,000-tonne fleet tanker on order for the Pakistan Navy.

The platform, said to be Pakistan's largest-ever indigenously built ship, was launched on 19 August at the company's facilities at Dockyard Road, Karachi.

The fleet tanker project is collaboration between Pakistan's Ministry of Defence Production and Turkish technology and systems engineering house Savunma Teknolojileri Mühendislik ve Ticaret (STM). Steel for the tanker was first cut on 27 November 2013, and its keel was laid on 7 March 2014, according to KSEW.

Specifications provided by the company indicate an overall length of 158.4 m, a maximum width of 22 m and a scantling displacement of over 17,000 tonnes. The platform is powered by two diesel engines driving two variable pitch propellers, and can achieve a top speed of 20 kt.

KSEW has not given any details on the vessel's cargo capacity but an image of the ship published on the company's website show two replenishment-at-sea (RAS) masts, one each on the port and starboard sides. The vessel also features a helicopter deck, allowing for vertical replenishment operations.


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Navy’s War Game Shamsheer-e-Behr VI concludes.

Posted By: News Deskon: August 19, 2016



KARACHI: (APP) Pakistan Navy’s biennial war games Shamsheer-e-Behr-VI concluded here Friday aimed at trying out various concepts, which are then validated in subsequent naval field exercise before being incorporated into naval strategy.

Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif was the chief guest at the ceremony. He was received by Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah on his arrival, said an ISPR press release.

In his welcome address, Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah apprised the Prime Minister about the readiness of Pakistan Navy to protect the country’s maritime interests’ and to meet the conventional and sub-conventional threats in the maritime domain.

The Naval Chief apprised the chief guest on the importance of war games in naval operational planning process and said that it is incumbent upon us to analyze its impact on future naval operations, develop responses and build capacity commensurate with the future needs.

Admiral Zakaullah said that in the wake of post operationalization of CPEC and Gwadar Port, Pakistan’s maritime surroundings will witness profound changes with tremendous increase in shipping activities and development of maritime economy. However, cognizant of future security challenges and threats being posed by adversaries, Pakistan Navy is taking all necessary steps to thwart the threats in the maritime domain.

The Deputy Chief of the Naval Staff (Operations) Vice Admiral Zafar Mehmood Abbasi also presented analysis of the war game and as a consequence made certain recommendations.

Shamsheer-e-Behr is a tri-service event with representation from relevant ministries. The exercise is conducted to try out various concepts which are then validated in subsequent naval field exercise before being incorporated into naval strategy.

The debrief of the exercise was attended by a large number of federal ministers, secretaries, government officials and officers from three services.


----------



## fatman17

Since 1957
Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works Limited
IMS Certified

A GIANT LEAP TOWARDS SELF-RELIANCE — LAUNCHING OF 17000 TONS FLEET TANKER FOR PAKISTAN NAVY AT KS&EW



A 17000 tons Fleet Tanker for Pakistan Navy was launched today in an impressive ceremony held at Karachi Shipyard & Engineering works (KS&EW). Prime Minister of Pakistan, Mr. Mohammad Nawaz Sharif graced the occasion as Chief Guest. Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Mohammad Zakaullah NI(M) and Under Secretary for Defence Industries of Turkey Prof Dr Ismaeel Demir were also present during the ceremony.

The contract of Fleet Tanker was signed under the auspices of Ministry of Defence Production and the ship is being constructed at KS&EW, in collaboration with Turkish Ship building firm M/s Savunma Teknologiler Muhendisilik (STM). The ship is capable of independently operating at sea for upto 3 months. The double hull tanker is compliant with latest International Maritime Organization (IMO) and marine Pollution (MARPOL) regulations. It will provide logistics support to Pakistan Navy units at sea through transfer of liquid and dry cargo and is also capable of undertaking combat support operation through embarked helicopters. The ship is also equipped with modern medical facilities to support Pakistan Navy Fleet units, both during war and disaster relief operations.

On the occasion, the honorable Chief Guest congratulated Karachi Shipyard, Pakistan Navy and Ministry of Defence Production for launching the ship 2 months ahead of the schedule. He said that this initiative will certainly open more opportunities for further collaboration between Pakistan and Turkey in the field of indigenous warship construction in particular, and other defense sector products in general. He reiterated that Pakistan and Turkey are time tested friends and PN Fleet Tanker will always be remembered as a ‘beacon of Pakistan-Turkey friendship’. It will play a vital role towards achievement of self-reliance in defence production, and the government will continue to support the policy of indigenization in all technological spheres.

He further said that ongoing development programs of the Government of Pakistan including China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) stipulate our aim to achieve maximum output in terms of regional trade and trans-shipment with Gwadar as the focal point. He appreciated the workforce and management of Karachi Shipyard, which has constantly performed and transformed KS&EW into a profitable and viable organization. ‘It is a success story in public sector which should be emulated by other similar organizations’, He said.

Earlier, MD KS&EW Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah during his welcome address said that this Fleet Tanker is the biggest warship ever built in Pakistan. He said that KS&EW has successfully constructed number of warships for Pakistan Navy in the past and it is fully geared-up to undertake more challenging projects with earnest zeal and energy. Pakistan Navy has reposed its confidence in KS&EW by awarding mega order for construction of 4 submarines at KS&EW in collaboration with China. He also said that KS&EW is also undertaking installation of 8,000 tons Ship Lift & Transfer System, which will not only enhance KS&EW’s combined capacity of shipbuilding and repairs, but will also significantly increase our revenue generation and creation of more jobs.

Besides Federal Ministers, Chief Minister Sindh, Governor Sindh, Foreign Consul Generals, civilian and military officials also attended the ceremony.

Copyright [emoji767] 2013 All Rights Reserved.


----------



## fatman17

600 T MPV for MSA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy’s biennial war games SHAMSHEER-E-BAHR-VI concluded at Karachi today. Prime Minister of Islamic Republic of Pakistan Mr Muhammad Nawaz Sharif graced the occasion. Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah received the Chief Guest on his arrival.


----------



## Saithan

*Turkey exports high-tech engineering services to Romania and Pakistan*

*Turkey exports high technology engineering services to Romania and Pakistan with Turkish Defense Technologies Engineering's win of a tender for the modernization of Pakistan's French-made and Romania's British-made submarines*
For the first time, Turkey is to export engineering services in submarine modernization, an area which requires high technology. Turkish Defense Technologies Engineering (STM), the principal partner of the Undersecretariat for Defense Industries, has won the tender on the modernization of Pakistan's French-made and Romania's British-made submarines.

The Turkish defense industry, which previously developed Pakistan's largest military supply vessel, has won a nearly $500 million worth of submarine modernization task in Pakistan and Romania. As a country which is already capable of modernizing its own submarines, Turkey will for the first time export engineering services in a high technology-requiring area.

STM competed with Chinese, British, French, Italian and American companies in the tenders which were initiated by Pakistan and Romania. STM's success in the construction of a military supply vessel, which was launched in the Karachi port a couple of days ago, played a great part in Pakistan's preference of Turkey in the $300 million worth of submarine modernization task. The designing and engineering work of the vessel was made in Turkey and the vessel was built in the Karachi Shipyard under the guidance of Turkish engineers.

A senior defense authority said the Pakistani submarine was built by France, and the French government came into play to help French companies win the tenders, adding, "Although Pakistan was pressurized, it did not take a step back and preferred Turkey for offering a more developed project." Stressing that Pakistan wants to have national vessels (MİLGEM), corvettes and ATAK helicopters developed by Turkey, he noted China offered to donate three helicopters to Pakistan to make the country give up the ATAK helicopters purchase. Pakistan also would like to join Turkey's fighter jet development program (FX), while Turkey takes interest in the military training aircraft project initiated by Pakistan.

The construction of Pakistan's largest military supply vessel, which is a product of Turkish designing and engineering activities, is full of interesting stories. The details of the vessel point to the current level Turkey has achieved in project, engineering, material and construction management. STM undertook the project's design, engineering, control and construction management, while 20 Turkish subordinate industrial companies produced the required materials and devices. The 155-meter-long vessel cost $90 million and is capable of carrying 15,600 tons of liquid and dry cargo, as well as transferring fuel, water, arms, ammunition and food to afloat battleships. It also has a hospital and a runway where two helicopters can land during a search and rescue operation. The vessel will also be equipped with defense and war systems.The first plate of the vessel was launched on Nov. 27, 2013, two months earlier than the scheduled time. STM's Karachi Manager Halil Baş is a retired naval officer and a shipbuilder who graduated from Istanbul Technical University. He stated: "Our team mainly consists of retired naval officer engineers and civilian technical staff. We better understand requirements and produce solutions accordingly - which is reflected in our success in tenders."

According to Baş, Turkey brought Pakistani engineers and workers, who participated in the project, to Turkey and trained them in the country. In the first eight-month phase, Baş worked as the only Turkish engineer in the Karachi Shipyard, but received quick support from Turkey when he needed.

With Pakistan's preference, Turkey has for the first time exported designing, engineering, training and consultancy services in the military vessel construction. This success will continue with the export of new modernization projects, MİLGEMs, corvettes, ATAK helicopters and FXs in the near future. STM General Manager Davut Yılmaz said: "In the past, German companies used to design vessels and send the necessary materials and we used to build our own military vessels in our own shipyards. Now, we are doing the same. This shows the point we have reached in designing, engineering and technology."


source: http://www.dailysabah.com/money/201...-engineering-services-to-romania-and-pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

The upgradation of first Sub is already under process at KSEW with the help of STM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

^ this is all good news but turkey buys a lot of sub systems from 3rd parties / countries for which NOCs have to be obtained which can be tricky at times, esp if it involves the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

fatman17 said:


> ^ this is all good news but turkey buys a lot of sub systems from 3rd parties / countries for which NOCs have to be obtained which can be tricky at times, esp if it involves the US.



you are right Sir but IMO, such NOCs for this upgrade program would have been opted hence got go ahead though the Tricky may remain there until & unless total self reliance on Turkey, China or our part.


----------



## fatman17

The Eagle said:


> you are right Sir but IMO, such NOCs for this upgrade program would have been opted hence got go ahead though the Tricky may remain there until & unless total self reliance on Turkey, China or our part.



US is the most notorious when it comes to such NOCs.


----------



## The Eagle

fatman17 said:


> US is the most notorious when it comes to such NOCs.



I do agree Sir and especially nowadays with changing scenario and geopolitics. Though the details are unknown yet with this upgrade program but speculated as Domestic Turkish Sub Program with assistance of SMT that includes HAVELSAN, ASELSAN and ROKETSAN etc which seems purely indigenous. Hopefully, this upgrade is not with strings or fear of acquiring NOCs. 

Your words/insight into the subject?


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Turkey is aware of the risks of offering U.S. sub-systems and components for re-export, hence it is trying to either localize as much as possible, or secure the critical goods from Western Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Indonesian Naval Special Warfare KOPASKA and Pakistan SSG N conducting 10 days joint exercise starting today, 18 August 2016 in Jakarta, Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan to get 8 state of the art world class submarines from China
Posted By: News Deskon: August 26, 2016 
Pakistan to get 8 state of the art world class submarines from China


ISLAMABAD: (APP) China will provide eight submarines to Pakistan Navy by 2028 as four of them would be constructed in China while the rest lot in Pakistan.

This was stated by the Chief Project Director of Submarine while briefing the National Assembly Standing Committee on Defence, during Committee’s visit to the Naval Headquarters here on Friday.

The Committee, headed by Shaikh Rohale Asghar was earlier welcomed by the Chief of Naval Staff who thanked for visiting the Naval Headquarters.

The Chief Project Director of the Submarines, gave detailed overview about the challenges and future plans of Pakistan Navy.

He said Pakistan Navy had inked a contract for provision of Submarines with China according to which the friendly country will construct four submarines in China and will be supplied to Pakistan Navy in mid of 2022-23.

The remaining four submarines will be constructed in Pakistan at Karachi Shipyard and these will be handed over to the Pakistan Navy in 2028.

According to a news release, Members of Committee expressed satisfaction over the development made by the Pakistan Navy for securing the coastal areas of Pakistan.

The Committee expressed the views that the responsibilities of Pakistan Navy have further increased in connection with the construction of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

The Committee recommended that the Government may provide requisite funds to Pakistan Navy for meeting its future requirements and to further strengthen the Pakistan Navy in order to face the future challenges.

The members of the committee who attended the meeting included, Tahir Bashir Cheema, Isphanyar M. Bhandara, Mir Dostan Dhomki, Ms. Surriya Asghar, Sardar Muhammad Shafqat Hayat Khan, Lt. Col. (Retd) Ghulam Rasul Sahi, Saeed Ahmed Khan Manais, Muhammad Junaid Anwar Chaudhry, Nawab Ali Wassan, Syed Mustafa Mehmud, Malik Muhammad Amir Dogar, Sanjay Perwani and Muhammad Ijaz-ul-Haq besides Officers of the Defence Ministry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Seems like a very long lead time.


----------



## ghazi52

Major General Ahmed Jasim Maarij; Commander Iraqi Naval forces,


----------



## fatman17

ghazi52 said:


> Major General Ahmed Jasim Maarij; Commander Iraqi Naval forces,



Chai pani trip


----------



## fatman17

Home / World / Middle East

Pakistan to Get Eight New Attack Subs From China

22:14 30.08.2016(updated 02:02 31.08.2016)

The Chinese government will supply eight modified diesel-electric attack submarines to Pakistan by the year 2028.

In Islamabad the head of Pakistan’s next-generation submarine program made the announcement to the country’s National Assembly Standing Committee on Defense, while on a August 26 visit to Naval headquarters. 

The announcement confirms that the project is going forward, but is it not clear whether a contract has been signed. Rear Admiral Syed Hassan Nasir Shah announced in April that a contract had been secured by the Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KSEW) to construct four of the eight submarines, with the other four being built by the China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC). The submarines will be fitted with air-independent propulsion (AIP) systems.

The agreement between the two nations is valued at $4 to $5 billion and it’s anticipated that China will extend a low interest rate loan. Some speculation surrounds what type of submarine the Pakistani Navy will receive. In April 2011, the China State Shipbuilding Industrial Corp signed a contract to supply six Type 032 Qing-class conventional attack submarines by 2016 or 2017. 

One Pakistani Foreign Ministry official said, "In the recent past, there have been reports of discussions for the Type 041 submarines." Other media sources have reported that “Pakistan will also build two types of submarines with Chinese assistance: the Project S-26 and Project S-30. The vessels are to be built at the Submarine Rebuild Complex (SRC) facility being developed at Ormara, west of Karachi."

Most analysts believe that the new craft will be a lighter version of the Type 039 and Type 041 Yuan-class conventional attack submarine used by the People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN).

The Type 041 Yuan-class sub is "a diesel electric attack submarine (SSK), potentially with Stirling air-independent propulsion, that is armed with YJ-2 (YJ-82) anti-ship missiles and a combination of Yu-4 (SAET-50) passive homing and Yu-3 (SET-65E) active/passive homing torpedoes," according to IHS Jane’s Fighting Ships. 

The export version of the smaller submarine, weighing some 2,300 tons, is designated as S20. The first four submarines are stated to be delivered by the end of 2023. The others being assembled in Karachi are set to be completed by 2028.

This acquisition of new subs is a part of Pakistan’s effort to upgrade its capabilities in underwater warfare. It is thought that the eight subs will form the foundation of the country’s blossoming sea-based nuclear second-strike triad. 


Read more: http://sputniknews.com/middleeast/2...s-pakistan-eight-submarine.html#ixzz4It04Fg65


----------



## The Eagle

So these Eight (8) are Six of Qing Class and 2 S-20.



fatman17 said:


> One Pakistani Foreign Ministry official said, "In the recent past, there have been reports of discussions for the Type 041 submarines." Other media sources have reported that “Pakistan will also build two types of submarines with Chinese assistance: the Project S-26 and Project S-30. The vessels are to be built at the Submarine Rebuild Complex (SRC) facility being developed at Ormara, west of Karachi."



Are we having or planned such facility at Ormara for this project Sir because heard it to be completed at KSEW.


----------



## Inception-06

Good to see that we have now a growing number of Sea Force !


----------



## fatman17

I have seen the site at ormara for submarine rebuilding, but it will be a few years before it is completed. I think the 1st two subs to be manufactured locally will be at KSEW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

ATR and Scan Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms
*China to provide eight submarines to Pakistan by 2028*
*Farhan Bokhari, Islamabad and Gabriel Dominguez, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
30 August 2016



China will provide eight submarines to the Pakistan Navy (PN) by 2028, Pakistan's chief project director of submarines told the National Assembly's Standing Committee on Defence during a visit to the Naval Headquarters in Islamabad on 26 August, according to _The News International_ newspaper.

The project director confirmed that four of the submarines will be built in China, adding that they will be supplied to the PN between mid-2022 and 2023. The remaining four boats will be built at the Karachi Shipbuilding and Engineering Works (KSEW) following a technology transfer programme and handed over to the PN by 2028.

The project will reportedly also involve the establishment of a submarine training centre at KSEW.


----------



## fatman17

On their way


----------



## CHI RULES

I have a question do the coastal defense batteries may prove to be effective in order to stop 1971 like disaster by IN in future.


----------



## fatman17

CHI RULES said:


> I have a question do the coastal defense batteries may prove to be effective in order to stop 1971 like disaster by IN in future.



Much improved situation at this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Military Capabilities

New Chinese shipbuilding facility may be used for nuclear submarine production, say reports

Richard D Fisher Jr, Washington DC - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

07 September 2016

Bohai Shipbuilding Heavy Industry Co. Ltd's (BSHIC's) announcement of a new shipbuilding facility has prompted speculation the Chinese company may use the site to increase China's production of nuclear-powered submarines.

Bohai Shipbuilding Heavy Industry Co. Ltd (BSHIC) has revealed images of a new production facility, prompting speculation the site may be used to increase China's production of nuclear-powered submarines. (BSHIC)

Chinese reports indicated the new facility may cover 40,260 m 2 , with a length of about 288 m and a width of about 135 m: enough room to build at least three submarines concurrently, according to unnamed sources.

By comparison, Russia's nuclear submarine building hall No 42 in Severodvinsk is reportedly 436 m long and 130 m wide and can build four submarines simultaneously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Incog_nito

Why not PN start R&D with Turkey over submarines and get involved in any future submarine program with Sweden?
This will allow both navies to have future sub system like:
110-300 Tons Special Submarines
1000+ Tons Coastal Defence/Attack Submarines
2500-3000+ Tons SSKs that are capable of taking multi-purpose missions
8000-10000 Tons SSBNs

I know this sounds like a dream thing but both navies have ambitions and their economies are showing up good numbers.


----------



## fatman17

Oxair Online said:


> Why not PN start R&D with Turkey over submarines and get involved in any future submarine program with Sweden?
> This will allow both navies to have future sub system like:
> 110-300 Tons Special Submarines
> 1000+ Tons Coastal Defence/Attack Submarines
> 2500-3000+ Tons SSKs that are capable of taking multi-purpose missions
> 8000-10000 Tons SSBNs
> 
> I know this sounds like a dream thing but both navies have ambitions and their economies are showing up good numbers.



Sub building and rebuilding project at KSEW and Ormara with China. 8 subs are to be built, 4 in China and 4 in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Incog_nito

I am talking about Future not the current procurement as R&D will take another 5 years to bring a single sub out. For Chinese subs, they are already coming.


----------



## Rocky rock

Oxair Online said:


> I am talking about Future not the current procurement as R&D will take another 5 years to bring a single sub out. For Chinese subs, they are already coming.



i think we are already working on it. for our upcoming Nuclear Sub with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms

Pakistan prepares to launch third Azmat-class patrol vessel

Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

15 September 2016

The third Azmat-class patrol vessel on order for the Pakistan Navy will be launched on 17 September 2016. Source: Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works Limited

State-owned Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works Limited (KSEW) will launch an Azmat-class missile-capable patrol craft for the Pakistan Navy on 17 September.

The platform, which was laid down in August 2015, will be the country's third Azmat-class boat. First-of-class PNSAzmat (1013) was commissioned in June 2012, while second ship PNS Deshat (1014) was inducted in June 2014.

Contracts to acquire a third and fourth vessel were signed in June 2013 and June 2014 respectively. Construction of these platforms is being undertaken in collaboration with China's shipbuilding industry under an arrangement aimed at transferring technology to KSEW.

The Azmat class is based on the People's Liberation Army Navy's (PLAN's) Houjian (Type 037/2)-class missile boat design. The 63 m vessel has a top speed of 30 kt, and a range of 1,000 n miles at 18 kt, according to IHS Jane's Fighting Ships.

The platform's offensive capabilities are provided by eight (two quad) launchers that are capable of deploying the C-802A surface-to-surface missile, a twin 37 mm gun mounting in the forward section, and a Type 630 30 mm close-in weapon system (CIWS) for defence against aerial threats.


----------



## fatman17

The 3rd FAC will be named PNS?


----------



## Rocky rock

fatman17 said:


> The 3rd FAC will be named PNS?



*"PNS Raheel" i would Recommend  *


----------



## fatman17

Rocky rock said:


> *"PNS Raheel" i would Recommend  *



Someone told me Shujaat but not confirmed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

fatman17 said:


> Someone told me Shujaat but not confirmed


chudhry shujat ke name per ?


----------



## fatman17

Imran Khan said:


> chudhry shujat ke name per ?



IK too much yar


----------



## fatman17

Military Capabilities

US Navy premieres assets at Australia's largest naval exercise

Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Navy International

15 September 2016

Key PointsThe US Navy is deploying assets for the first time in Australia's largest international naval exerciseDeployment is emblematic of the service's intention to enhance interoperability with Asia-Pacific navies

The US Navy (USN) has deployed the Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Hopper (DDG 70) and a P-8A Poseidon maritime patrol aircraft to the international naval exercise 'Kakadu' hosted by Australia.

The deployment is in line with the service's aim of enhancing interoperability with navies in the wider Asia-Pacific region and is the first time that the USN has participated in the biennial naval drills, according to a 12 September statement. Hopper left Pearl Harbor in late August 2016.

'Kakadu' began in 1993 and is seeing its 13th iteration in 2016. The exercise runs from 12 to 23 September in Darwin, and begins with a harbour phase for planning and simulation.

This is then followed by a sea phase where naval assets from participating countries are divided into a number of multinational task groups according to various exercise scenarios. The drills will then culminate in a 'free play' scenario that pits task groups against one another.

"This year's exercise continues the trend of conducting more multinational maritime exercises in the region, and the training scenarios planned for 2016 will go a long way in increasing the interoperability of all navies participating", said Capt. H. B. Le, commodore, Destroyer Squadron, in a statement released by the USN on the exercise.

Other navies participating in 'Kakadu' for 2016 are Canada, France, Indonesia, Japan, Malaysia, Pakistan, Papua New Guinea, and Singapore.

Countries that have sent observer delegations include Fiji, India, New Zealand, the Philippines, South Korea, Thailand, and Vietnam.


----------



## fatman17

Since 1957Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works Limited
IMS Certified

Marching towards Self Reliance – Launching of 3rd FAC(M) and Keel Laying of 600 tons Maritime Patrol Vessel at KS&EW



Launching ceremony of 3rd Fast Attack Craft (Missile); FAC (M), being built for Pakistan Navy, and Keel laying of 600 tons Maritime Patrol Vessel (MPV), being built for Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA), was held at KS&EW on 17 Sept 2016. Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah, Chief of the Naval Staff graced the occasion as Chief Guest.

In his address on the occasion, the Naval Chief highly appreciated the simultaneous launching of 3rd FAC(M) and Keel Laying of 600 tons MPV and said that the accomplishment of these diverse milestones is indeed a loud manifestation of the indigenization policy of the government especially attaining self reliance in defence capabilities. He further acknowledged that presently 3 vessels are being constructed at KS&EW with the technical collaboration of Pakistan’s time tested friend China.

While highlighting Pakistan’s geostrategic importance, Admiral Zakaullah emphasized that induction of these vessels would not only enhance operational capability of Pakistan Navy and PMSA but also go a long way in ensuring maritime peace and stability in the region. The Naval Chief also highlighted the significance of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) for enhancing regional trade activity with Gwadar Port as the focal point. He underlined that accomplishment of CPEC will be a game changer with economic dividends not only for China and Pakistan but also for the entire region. “Providing a safe and secure maritime environment is pivotal to the success of CPEC and that Pakistan Navy is fully committed to this onerous task and a number of steps have been taken towards this end. The 3rd of the FAC(M) and MPVs, once fully operational, will contribute significantly towards ensuring maritime security in the area”, he said.

Earlier, MD KS&EW Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah, in his welcome address said that, presently KS&EW has number of shipbuilding orders and soon will be simultaneously constructing ships on all 3 slipways. While highlighting other production areas of KS&EW, he mentioned that graving docks are already booked for various ship repair activities till next year and recently established foundry has orders for 25 Sugar Mill Rollers, along with manufacturing of 7 cranes for Pakistan Railways. He informed that the Ship Lift & Transfer System is progressing satisfactorily and with its completion, KS&EW’s capacity of shipbuilding and ship repair would be enhanced from 5 to 18 ships at a time. This will significantly increase KS&EW revenue generation thereby enabling high tax return and resultantly more jobs.

The ceremony was attended by high ranking officials and dignitaries from China, Pakistan Navy, Government authorities and corporate sector.

Copyright [emoji767] 2013 All Rights Reserved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Since 1957
Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works Limited
IMS Certified

CONTRACT FOR CONSTRUCTION OF 2 x 32 TBP TUGS FOR PAKISTAN NAVY



A contract for construction of 2 x 32 Tons Bollard Pull (TBP) tugs was signed between Ministry of Defence Production (MoDP) and Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KS&EW) on 10 June 2016. The said tugs will be built at KS&EW for Pakistan Navy, for which Kit of Material will be obtained from a South Korean firm. The tugs will provide services for berthing, dry movement, towing, etc of ships and other vessels of Pakistan Navy. These will be the second and third tugs of the series that will be built at KS&EW for Pakistan Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Vice Chief of the Naval Staff Vice Admiral Khan Hasham Bin Saddique HI(M) visited coastal area including Turbat, Makran, Jiwani and Ormara today to witness the operational readiness of PN Units exercising in the area. 

During his visit, the Admiral was briefed regarding the operational readiness of the troops and associated security aspects at Gwadar port particularly with respect to CPEC project to thwart any conventional or asymmetric threats. He expressed Pakistan Navy resolve and commitment to ensure seaward defence of vital maritime infrastructure and protection of the maritime interests of Pakistan against all threats. The Admiral reiterated that Pakistan Navy is fully geared up to provide security to CPEC project and respond any nefarious intention by our adversary.

While talking to the officers and men, Vice Admiral Khan Hasham Bin Saddique HI(M) lauded their hard work, devotion and high morale in carrying out the onerous task of defending the maritime frontiers of the country. He further expressed satisfaction on operational preparedness of PN in area of responsibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Incog_nito

PN should work more on Pak Marines to give them Low-Medium-High Altitude Air Defence Systems along with Surface and something that can target submerged targets that appear near to shore...

I think we should see A Coastal Defence Service that may comprise of:

*Pakistan Coast Guards*
*Pakistan Marines*
*Pakistan Maritime Security Agency*


----------



## fatman17

HOT TOPICS

The Scorpene leaks


By Taj M Khattak

September 03, 2016

Print : Opinion

As the Indian Navy (IN) prepares for Golden Jubilee celebrations next year to commemorate induction of its first submarine in 1967, it was struck by a story in an Australian newspaper which disclosed that 22,400 pages of documents pertaining to its Scorpene submarine programme, code named Project-75, had been leaked. This has caused quite a stir in defence circles around the globe and raised many pertinent questions related to management of major projects in increasingly technical environments. 

India contracted six submarines of this class from French manufacturer Direction des Constructions Navales Services (DCNS) in 1999 for $3.5 billion under which it was required to provide design and technology to the public sector Mazagon Docks at Mumbai, with an option to build six more. India is expecting to complete sea trials of the second submarine nine months later and induct it in service by end of 2017. The hulls of the remaining four submarines have been cast with plans to complete the program by the year 2020. The programme has lagged behind by many years as submarines of this type in most other navies which were contracted around the same time are nearing mid-life major refits. 

The disclosure of sensitive information spanning over 22,400 pages is a gushing leak by any standards and covers many areas. The newspaper has claimed to be in possession of ten types of secret information which compromises the project and includes stealth capabilities of Scorpene class submarines, its various intelligence gathering frequencies, noise levels at different speeds, diving depths, range and endurance, magnetic, electromagnetic and Infra-red data, specifications of torpedo launch system, and combat system, speed and conditions for use of periscope, propeller noise specifications, radiated noise on surface and weapons data.

DCNS and the Indian Navy have both acknowledged that data has been leaked and have pointed fingers at their competitors. DCNS won a lucrative US$38 billion Australian contract (the largest single undertaking in the country’s history) for construction of 12 Short Fin Barracuda Block 1A type submarines which is a diesel-electric derivative of DCNS’s Barracuda class nuclear attack submarines in service with the French Navy.

The French government has 64 percent stakes in DCNS while the remaining shares are held by various commercial and private firms. There is now a growing trend among submarine operating navies all over the world to prefer customisation of their boats for reasons of cost and performance. In a complex project like submarine construction, where information pertaining to platform has to be exchanged for integration purposes, this carries significant risks for leakage of sensitive information as probably has happened in this case and therein lie some lessons to be learnt.

The secret stealth capabilities mentioned in the leaks pertain to the acoustic signatures of Scorpene submarine and are determined by such inputs as its self-noise level, propeller configuration, underwater speed regime, noise generated by onboard machinery and acoustic dampening techniques employed both inside the submarine and on the hull. The harmonics of a submarine are not a constant. They vary from vessel to vessel and change after every major refit, so the figures have to be measured afresh with special equipment on different occasions. 

Like all diesel-electric submarines, Scorpene needs to come to periscope depth at least once in 24 every hours to recharge its batteries using diesel engines which increases risks of detection of its snorkel by aerial surveillance and increased radiated noise levels of diesel engines can be picked up by sonar arrays. The ratio between time of vulnerability and total operating time is around 10 percent for conventional submarines.

To stay underwater for longer periods and lessen its vulnerability, Scorpene submarines, like Pakistan Navy Agosta 90-Bs, can be equipped with an air independent propulsion system (AIP) but it increases the length of the vessel by eight meters and tonnage by nearly 300 tons. The Indian Navy has planned this modification for fifth and sixth construction and is considering an indigenous system developed by the Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO). 

The Scorpene submarines are known to be quieter due to different hull construction and placement of onboard machinery according to the methodology used in nuclear submarines. The redacted noise data in the leaks is a function of submarine speed. Navies spell out decibel limits for noise at various speeds to the manufacturer as an important requirement.

Knowing how much noise a submarine makes underwater and on what frequencies,can be very advantageous tactically. The kind of information contained in these leaks has been described by some experts as the ‘stuff of a navy’s nightmare’. India’s claim of its ability to ‘tweak the fundamentals of designs’ in complex constructions like submarine appear exaggerated. 

The data about propeller noise is generic but serves as a good reference. Once in operation, every propeller generates its own harmonics of noise at different speeds and depths and varying bathy conditions. The Scorpene submarines are fitted with ‘cavitation meters’ to measure noise level to help ascertain most suitable profile for silent loitering. Noise management, however, loses its significance in a hot tactical situation requiring timely positioning for an attack.

The information pertaining to Electromagnetic Support Measures (ESM) is not new as it is standard in most parts of the world. In any case it would be a death knell for a submarine to transmit on any of its emitters in war – complete silence is practised all the time during peace time. 

The information on electromagnetic and infra-red would also serve as a good base reference though the Indian Navy has an underwater demagnetisation range at Goa; the leaked figures would almost certainly change after demagnetisation. The Pakistan Navy has extensive experience of MAD (magnetic anomaly detector) runs by its LRMP (long range maritime patrol) aircraft over submarine probability areas and it should be an interesting contest when the Indian Scorpene starts exercising in the Indian Ocean. 

India has procured 36 MBDA SM-39 Exocet anti-ship missiles to arm its Scorpene submarines (six for each unit). It is launched from a torpedo tube in a water-tight launcher capsule.

This weapons system, designed to attack small to medium size warships, has been in use with Pakistan Navy for years. The leaked data is interesting since it reflects the number of targets the missile is capable of processing, its launch details and how many targets can be downloaded by its submarine tactical integration combat system (SUBTICS) before firing. This is something which should be genuinely worrisome for India. Interestingly it contradicts the Indian defence minister’s earlier statement that no weapons system details were revealed. The good news for India however is that ‘source code’ of SUBTICS has not been compromised or at least not yet leaked if it has been.

The Exocet causes extensive superstructure damage to a warship and can knock it off operation, but rarely sinks it. On the other hand, a ship hit by an underwater torpedo containing much larger quantity of explosives, rarely survives the attack. India cancelled procurement of Black Shark anti-torpedo for its Scorpene submarines from Italian firm WASS after a VVIP helicopter bribery scandal surfaced. From an intelligence point of view, as and when it selects a new torpedo and integrates it with SUBTICS only then would the ‘loaded’ specifications of its combat system be useful. 

Without a torpedo as its main anti-ship weapon, a submarine might as well be the Beatles version of the ‘Yellow submarine’. But this is certainly not to suggest any complacency. At 22,400 pages, the sheer volume of Scorpene submarines leaks is so huge that a thorough scrutiny is an absolute imperative.

The writer is a retired vice admiral.Email:tajkhattak@ymail.com





[/S][/S][/S][/S][/b][/b][/b][/b][/b]


----------



## Inception-06

Its from last year I know but notice the picture !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06




----------



## Inception-06

Ulla said:


> View attachment 338741
> View attachment 338742


















@Sarge Boat Number 23 and his sister ship are equipped both with 12.7mm AA Gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Commander Pakistan Fleet, Vice Admiral Arifullah Hussaini visited Pakistan Navy Fleet units at sea today and reviewed the operational preparedness. The admiral showed satisfaction over Pakistan Navy’s Fleet readiness in keeping vigilant watch over country’s maritime frontiers. 
He also mentioned about the ongoing Naval Exercise RABAT in which PAF fighters are also participating.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cool_Soldier

IMPRESSIVE Pics


----------



## fatman17

Military Capabilities

Pakistan's maritime patrol vessel programme progressing rapidly

Mrityunjoy Mazumdar, Alameda, California - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

06 October 2016

The Pakistan Maritime Security Agency's (PMSA's) Maritime Patrol Vessel (MPV) programme is progressing fast, according to Pakistani media reports.

Under the programme six new patrol vessels - now confirmed to be four 600-tonne and two 1,500-tonne platforms - are being sourced from China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC) under a June 2015 agreement signed with Pakistan's Ministry of Defence Production.

Pakistan's state-owned shipbuilder Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KSEW) is constructing two of the vessels (one of each type) locally using Chinese-supplied materials, while the remaining four are being built by CSTC in China.

CSTC is the trading arm of the China State Shipbuilding Corporation (CSSC), which announced in February 2016 that it had held a steel-cutting ceremony for a 1,500-tonne OPV for the PMSA a month earlier at the Guangzhou-based Huangpu Wenchong Shipyard.


----------



## fatman17

With this development, we are not going to go after the GR cutters from the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

ISPR Official.

A 10 member delegation of National Assembly Standing Committee on Defence, headed by Mr. Shaikh Rohale Asghar, undertook a 3 days visit to facilities and installations of Pakistan Navy at Karachi and coastal areas. 
At Karachi the delegation visited Pakistan Navy Dockyard, Karachi Shipyard & Engineering works and Headquarters Pakistan Maritime Security Agency. During the visit, briefings were given to the Committee on the emerging contemporary challenges in the region, Pakistan Navy’s role in safeguarding the country’s maritime interests and role/ tasks of various PN Commands. The Committee was also briefed on the ship & submarine repair capabilities and indigenization programmes of Pakistan Navy.

Later the Committee undertook detailed visit of Jinnah Naval Base at Ormara, where they were briefed on various developmental projects. Besides, the Committee was also briefed on Pakistan Navy’s contributions towards nation building through initiatives for special empowerment of coastal communities residing along the Makran Coastal belt. During visit of the Cadet College Ormara, where 50% of the cadets are from Balochistan whose education is free, the Committee members were apprised about the quality education and training being provided to the Cadets. Similarly, during the visit of 100 bed hospital PNS DARMAAN JAH, the Committee was briefed about the quality health care facilities afforded to the local population in addition to PN personnel. Later the committee visited Gwadar port where it was briefed on the importance of Gwadar port for the CPEC project and the effective measures PN has taken for the maritime security of the port and its seaward approaches. The Committee also witnessed the exercises of Pakistan Navy at sea off Gwadar onboard PN Ship Zulfiqar.

On the occasion, the Chairman National Assembly Standing Committee on Defence showed satisfaction over the operational preparedness of Pakistan Navy for protection of CPEC and Gwadar port projects. The Committee assured its full support to PN for its future developmental plans in order to safeguard maritime interests of Pakistan in the Indian Ocean Region.


----------



## HRK

The Eagle said:


>



3rd AIP .... for Agosta sub ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

HRK said:


> 3rd AIP .... for Agosta sub ....



Says DCNS.... 
and

The Committee assured its full support to PN for its future developmental plans in order to safeguard maritime interests of Pakistan in the Indian Ocean Region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms

China confirms plans to export eight submarines to Pakistan

Gabriel Dominguez, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

18 October 2016

The China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation has confirmed a project to export eight attack submarines to the Pakistan Navy (PN).

The corporation held a conference to discuss the details of the arrangement, the People's Daily Online news site reported on 16 October quoting China Shipbuilding Online.

According to previous media reports, four of the submarines will be built in China and supplied to the PN between mid-2022 and 2023.

The remaining four boats will be built at the Karachi Shipbuilding and Engineering Works (KSEW) following a technology transfer programme and handed over to the PN by 2028.


----------



## fatman17

Thursday, October 20, 2016

Submarine exports to Pakistan officially confirmed



Source
People's Daily Online
Editor
Yao Jianing

Time
2016-10-18


A model of the S-20 submarine. 



On Wednesday, China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation confirmed a project to export 8 attack submarines to Pakistan, China Shipbuilding Online reports. The corporation held a conference to discuss the details of the arrangement.

The corporation's chairman, Hu Wenming, said the conference aimed to continue the spirit generated by Chinese President Xi Jinping's speeches on the Belt & Road Construction Work Symposium.

In addition, the conference was an action to promote timely and high quality export projects, Hu said.

Reuters reported back in April that Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif approved the deal and called the deal could be "one of China's largest overseas weapons sales once it is signed".

The deal could cost between 4 billion to 5 billion USD, Reuters quoted a Financial Times report.

Four of the eight submarines will reportedly be built at Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KSEW) while the remaining four submarines will be built in China.

When being asked about the deal last year, China's Foreign Ministry spokesperson Hua Chunying said:" China and Pakistan are neighbors of traditional friendship with close cooperation in various fields. The normal cooperation between the two sides in the field of military industry and trade is in line with their respective international commitment".

Posted by Coatepeque at 10:49 AM


----------



## fatman17

C4iSR: Maritime

New periscope, optronic mast for Pakistan Agosta 90B submarines

Richard Scott, London - IHS Jane's Navy International

25 October 2016

Key PointsPakistan Navy Agosta 90B submarines will be modernised with the SERO 250 periscope and OMS 200 optronic mastSTM is prime contractor for the Agosta 90B upgrade

Airbus DS Optronics - shortly to be rebranded under the Hensoldt imprint - is to replace the existing search and attack periscopes on the Pakistan Navy's three Agosta 90B submarines with a new search periscope and a low profile optronic mast.

The three Agosta 90B boats were commissioned into the Pakistan Navy between 1999 and 2008. The first boat, PNSKhalid , was built by what was DCN - now DCNS - at its Cherbourg yard in northern France; the second, PNS Saad, was assembled by Karachi Shipbuilding and Engineering Works (KS&EW) from a materiel kit; and the third, PNSHamza, was built locally by KS&EW.


----------



## WAJsal

I hope it's not off-topic, @Rashid Mahmood ...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790946167500734465


----------



## monitor

* Details emerge of Pakistan’s Agosta 90B upgrade program *
IHS Jane’s had secured initial details regarding the intended upgrade program for the Pakistan Navy’s three DCNS Agosta 90B air-independent propulsion (AIP)-powered submarines.

As per IHS Jane’s Richard Scott, the Agosta 90Bs will have their search and attack periscopes upgraded to the Airbus Defence and Space (DS) Optronics SERO 250 periscope and OMS 200 optronic mast.

The Airbus DS Optronics SERO 250 is a night-vision capable periscope. Its integration requires “little or no structural modifications” in legacy submarines, making it ideally suited as an upgrade unit. The OMS 200 is an electro-optical and infrared (EO/IR) unit with the capability to acquire and track targets.

*Notes & Comments:*

In June, Pakistan awarded the Turkish naval vendor Savunma Teknolojileri Mühendislik A.Ş. (STM) with a contract to upgrade the Pakistan Navy’s three Agosta 90B AIP-powered submarines. STM won because of its “technically and commercially superior” offering. In September, the Turkish Minister of Defence Fikri Işık reportedly informed Defence Turkey that the Agosta 90B upgrade program was valued at $350 million.

As the prime contractor, STM will be responsible for securing its proposed set of subsystem upgrades. It is now evident that STM will be drawing on non-Turkish vendors, such as Airbus DS, to fulfill the Pakistan Navy contract. The upgrade will be carried out in Pakistan with STM’s guidance.

Given the value of the upgrade program, it is certain that additional subsystems will be sought. Although DCNS was not selected as the prime contractor, it is still possible that Thales’ solutions could be sought. Turkish subsystems, such as Aselsan’s subsurface countermeasure solutions, may be procured as well.

The first upgraded submarine is expected to be delivered to the Pakistan Navy in four to five months of the integration work commencing at Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works Ltd. (KSEW). The remaining submarines will be upgraded within one year of one another.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

WAJsal said:


> I hope it's not off-topic, @Rashid Mahmood ...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790946167500734465



It's a good thing.
People from GB are very hard working.


----------



## fatman17

Role of Pakistan Navy and Seaward Defence
Published in Most Read English










Written By: Rear Admiral Kaleem Shaukat

Since the establishment of diplomatic ties in 1951, Pakistan and China have – over the period of time – strengthened mutual cooperation in all spheres, especially diplomatic, economic and military. The China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project with investments worth U.S.$ 46 billion and Gwadar Port as its lynchpin would give further fillip to the already strong bonds of friendship between the two countries and bring prosperity to the entire region. It will not only help integrate Central Asia, South Asia and the Middle East, but also resuscitate Pakistan’s enfeebled economy. However, there are intrinsic challenges to any project of such proportion both onshore and at sea which need to be guarded against. Cognizant of these challenges, Pakistan Army has raised a Special Security Division to guard against these challenges ashore along the CPEC route while Pakistan Navy is according high priority to the security of Gwadar Port, its approaches and the sea lanes leading to and from the port.


Since oceans link countries far and wide and provide easy access, mankind has used the sea for commerce and trade for more than 3,000 years. Battles have also been fought at sea to protect and deny this trading privilege and project military power ashore, which had a significant impact on geo-politics and shaped the world as we see it today. Coastal regions, those less than 80 km from the sea, hold two thirds of the world’s population. Thus 90 percent of intercontinental trade is sea-borne and is served by over 4000 major ports and approximately 89,464 plus commercial ships. Sea is the most economical mode of transportation and also provides valuable mineral and sea food resources. It is important to highlight that transportation of freight by sea is approximately 10 times cheaper than rail, 45 times cheaper than road and 163 times cheaper than air.






According to the Journal of the Indian Ocean Region, more than 80 percent of the world’s seaborne trade in oil transits through Indian Ocean choke points; with 40 percent passing through the Strait of Hormuz, 35 percent through the Strait of Malacca and 8 percent through the Bab-el-Mandeb Strait. Half of world’s container traffic passes through Indian Ocean, the ports of which handle about 30% of world trade. In addition, 55% of known world oil reserves are present in the Indian Ocean, and 40% of the world’s natural gas reserves are in its littoral states. The dependence of world energy demand on the Indian Ocean littoral states makes it imperative to maintain freedom of navigation and maritime security in the Indian Ocean so that the life blood of global economy keeps running. The dependence of industrialized world on Gulf oil is enormous, hence any interruption of this traffic will have devastating effects on economies of developing as well as the developed countries and may create global energy crisis. In this backdrop, developing a port at Gwadar makes economic sense for China. Its oil and cargo from the Persian Gulf has to travel 10,000 kms over sea and 4600 kms over land to reach Western China, while the Gwadar-Kashghar route shortens this distance to 2500 kms. Strategically, China’s shipping has to pass through the choke point of Malacca Strait which remains under the watchful eyes of the Indian Navy. Hence, developing a port and utilizing the Gwadar-Kashgar route is both strategically and economically important for China.


In line with China’s “One Belt, One Road” plan, CPEC and Gwadar Port project would provide a most economical route for trade connectivity between China and the rest of the world over land and at sea. The CPEC (3,218 km route) will connect Kashgar in China’s western Xinjiang region to the port of Gwadar and by doing so, this corridor will not only facilitate the trade between Pakistan and China, but will also provide a path to regional and global connectivity.


Further, Gwadar Port and CPEC will also provide better connectivity to the energy rich Central Asian Region (CAR). CPEC is, therefore, the gateway to China’s Silk Road and Gwadar Port is the linchpin, which will not only become a transit and trans-shipment port for the Central Asia, but can also be used as a hub port for the Gulf States. Presently, heavy shipping has to transit through the Strait of Hormuz to reach the Gulf States; after full operationalization of Gwadar Port, bigger ships could offload their cargo at Gwadar Port, which could be transported to the destinations in Gulf through “feeder” vessels. This arrangement would be feasible for both the shipping community and the trading states. Therefore, Gwadar would be the hub of the regional economy benefitting the entire region.


The role of CPEC and Gwadar Port towards integration of regional economies in particular and global economy in general is widely acknowledged. These projects will inevitably integrate the economies of the entire region. The integration of regional economies would promote shared interests, which would contribute towards the overall regional security environment by bringing the regional states together for common objectives.


Indian opposition to the project is considered unwarranted as the CPEC and Gwadar Port project would benefit India as well. The current trade between China and India is estimated around U.S.$ 80 billion. CPEC through Gwadar provides a shorter route from China to the Indian western coast. Therefore, the transportation cost and time of the trade between China and India, carried through CPEC and Gwadar, will be reduced, which will open up new avenues of trade between the two countries.


The success of the CPEC and the Gwadar Port project is linked to the safe and secure maritime environment in the Indian Ocean region in general and in the Arabian Sea in particular. Pakistan Navy has adopted a multipronged approach to deal with the prevailing challenges such as beefing up security of Gwadar Port, conducting security patrols and coastal exercises, enhancing Maritime Domain Awareness and engaging in Collaborative Maritime Security with regional and extra-regional navies. It is pertinent to mention that security of Gwadar Port, its infrastructure, Chinese personnel working within port and harbour defence responsibility have been entrusted to Pakistan Navy. The Navy has deployed a Force Protection Battalion (FPBn) of Pak Marines along with requisite assets and equipment, both afloat and ashore, to ensure security of the Port and the Chinese personnel. This deployment will be further augmented with the proportionate increase in trade and associated activities on the port.


To safeguard against any asymmetric threat to Pakistani ports and coast, Pakistan Navy is regularly conducting Coastal Security Exercises involving all stakeholders with special focus on seaward security of Gwadar Port in the wake of the upcoming CPEC project. An important strand of seaward defence and security is keeping maritime area of interest under continuous surveillance and monitoring. In this regard, a network of radars, electro-optic sensors and pickets are being set up to plug the gaps in our surveillance. This would help mitigate threats from non-state actors and help generate a timely and well-coordinated response.


Pakistan Navy is playing the lead role in strengthening maritime and coastal security setup through establishment of Coastal Watch Stations and Joint Maritime Information Coordination Centre (JMICC). The JMICC acts as the nerve centre for collecting and collating information related to Maritime Security in order to synergize responses of multiple agencies undertaking operations in maritime domain. At present, JMICC is coordinating actions amongst 35 organizations within Pakistan and a number of international organizations.


Considering the nature of martime challenges, no nation has the wherewithal to handle them alone. Pakistan Navy therefore regularly engages with regional and extra-regional navies to improve interoperability and deal with maritme crimes. In 2004 Pakistan Navy joined the US-led multi-national Task Force-150 which is aimed at countering maritime terrorism and other illicit activities. PN’s participation in the Task Force has been one of the highest among the participating navies, second only to the United States Navy. Besides these, PN regularly undertakes regional engagements with all the littoral states of the IOR. Navies world over are an essential appendage to state’s foreign policy and significantly contribute in development of interstate relations. PN, being fully conscious of the fact, strives to foster stronger relations with regional and extra-regional navies to support our foreign policy objectives. As part of continuous development process, PN is building maritime infrastructure all along our coast, which will further enhance poise and sustained reach in the area.


Needless to say that, CPEC project will integrate the economies of the entire region. China will benefit from shortest access to the Indian Ocean to reach the markets of Middle East, Africa and Europe. The landlocked Central Asian Region will also be linked to the rest of the world through CPEC, Gwadar Port and the sea lanes of the Indian Ocean. The integration of regional economies would promote shared interests, which would contribute towards the overall regional security environment by bringing the regional states together for common objectives. The forces inimical to the regional integration would, however, endeavour to disrupt the development of CPEC and Gwadar Port for which Pakistan would continue to maintain its guard.


Pakistan is located at a geo-strategic location and this benefit can only be fully exploited to our advantage through the development of a strong Navy for effective seaward defence and acting as a source of security for national and international trade plying off our coast. The Navy can thus be instrumental in translating the strategic location of our country into meaningful effects and promoting the national cause. Seaward security of Gwadar Port and the CPEC is of greater significance due to its strategic and economic implications. Through effective implementation of Pakistan Navy’s envisioned plans and strategies, Pakistan Navy will continue to protect the nation’s maritime interests and maintain required deterrence.



“Organised force alone enables the quiet and the weak to go about their business and to sleep securely in their beds, safe from the violent without or within.”
(Alfred Thayer Mahan)


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms

Turkish MILGEM corvette arrives in Pakistan amid talks of potential export

Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

27 October 2016

The Turkish Navy's second MILGEM corvette arriving in Karachi on 26 October. Source: Pakistan Armed Forces Inter Services Public Relations Directorate

Key PointsTurkey has dispatched its latest MILGEM corvette on a goodwill visit to PakistanDeployment showcases the platform's capabilities amid a potential sale to the country

A Turkish Naval Forces MILGEM (Milli Gemi/National Ship) corvette has arrived in Pakistan amid confirmation that Ankara is currently in talks with Karachi to jointly develop a similar platform for the Pakistan Navy.

The vessel, second-of-class TCG Büyükada , arrived in the port of Karachi on 26 October where it will be engaging with personnel of the Pakistan Navy in various professional exchanges, according to the Pakistan Armed Forces Inter Service Public Relations directorate in a media release on the same day.

The corvette will also be taking part in an at-sea exercise with the Pakistan Navy, which will enhance interoperability between the two navies, said the directorate.

"The visit of TCG Büyükada will further enhance the defence ties and maritime collaboration between the two brotherly countries", it added.

Büyükada was launched by Istanbul Naval Shipyard in 2011 and commissioned into the Turkish Naval Forces in September 2013. The 99 m platform's weapons include a 76 mm naval gun, four (two twin) 324 mm torpedo tubes, eight (two quadruple) launchers for anti-ship missiles, and the RIM-116 close-in weapon system.

The corvette can also accommodate a crew of 93, with spare berths for 13, and an S-70B Seahawk helicopter on its flight deck.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Incog_nito

Russian Corvettes or even the latest S.Korean ones are good....


----------



## Arsalan

From Turkey we must look for at least TF-100 class frigates under the Milgem project as ada class really do not brings much new to the table. The corvettes (Ada Class) will make sense only if followed by an order of TF-2000 (7000 ton class) AAW Frigate/destroyer. That is unlikely to happen however and i think PN will stay around the 5000 ton mark max. So in short, it is TF-200 that will make sense and not Ada Class. 
On other hand, there is this option of Type 54A or A+ from China to support the existing F22p.


----------



## fatman17

Arsalan said:


> From Turkey we must look for at least TF-100 class frigates under the Milgem project as ada class really do not brings much new to the table. The corvettes (Ada Class) will make sense only if followed by an order of TF-2000 (7000 ton class) AAW Frigate/destroyer. That is unlikely to happen however and i think PN will stay around the 5000 ton mark max. So in short, it is TF-200 that will make sense and not Ada Class.
> On other hand, there is this option of Type 54A or A+ from China to support the existing F22p.



Navy is keen to improve its coastal defence as it disperses it's bases along the makran coast. It will use its submarine squadrons for deep water interdiction and strikes.


----------



## fatman17

No large surface ships on the horizon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alimobin memon

F22p is better then milgem corvette because F22p has 2 CIWS which can be equipped with Fl3000N that have same purpose of RAM PDMS System while Type730B is one of the most accurate and best CIWS that in burst has enough probability to hit missile with heavy bore even single hit can destroy a missile. While the FM90 is better than ram pdms because it doesn't use conventional infrared system rather electro optical and radar guidance to ensure a hit. 

Hence in my opinion go for TF-100 or TF-1000 frigates or just use F22p frame maybe increase a little bit and add atleast 16 to 32 VLS system dedicated to airdefence. I know PN is working on F23P but the inventory targeted for milgem corvette should be focused on F23P or F22p. because Milgem costs more than F22p if im not wrong.



fatman17 said:


> No large surface ships on the horizon


I believe the reason could be PN is focusing on submarines but isn't this dangerous that they are putting that big order to only buy submarine what if P8 poseidon detects one it can be an issue if we dont have large ship with AA defense to support subs?


----------



## fatman17

alimobin memon said:


> F22p is better then milgem corvette because F22p has 2 CIWS which can be equipped with Fl3000N that have same purpose of RAM PDMS System while Type730B is one of the most accurate and best CIWS that in burst has enough probability to hit missile with heavy bore even single hit can destroy a missile. While the FM90 is better than ram pdms because it doesn't use conventional infrared system rather electro optical and radar guidance to ensure a hit.
> 
> Hence in my opinion go for TF-100 or TF-1000 frigates or just use F22p frame maybe increase a little bit and add atleast 16 to 32 VLS system dedicated to airdefence. I know PN is working on F23P but the inventory targeted for milgem corvette should be focused on F23P or F22p. because Milgem costs more than F22p if im not wrong.
> 
> 
> I believe the reason could be PN is focusing on submarines but isn't this dangerous that they are putting that big order to only buy submarine what if P8 poseidon detects one it can be an issue if we dont have large ship with AA defense to support subs?



Subs always operate without any surface help. detection is a risk that they have to take.


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan, Turkey hold joint naval, aerial exercise in North Arabian Sea

ANADOLU AGENCY

KARACHI, Pakistan

The Turkish and Pakistani navies conducted a bilateral exercise in the North Arabian Sea in order to enhance interoperability and contribute to regional maritime security, officials said Saturday.

The exercise covered a number of areas, including anti-air warfare operations, communication drills, and joint maneuvers by the participating surface ships, aircraft, and helicopters from both sides, said a statement by Pakistan's Navy.

Vice Adm. Zafar Mehmood Abbasi, Pakistan's deputy chief of naval staff (operations), and the Turkish mission commander witnessed the exercise on board Turkey's TCG Büyükada, which arrived in Pakistan last Thursday.

"The flag officers highly appreciated the professional competence of both navies and expressed their satisfaction at the level of proficiency displayed during the exercise," the statement said.

This bilateral exercise will provide valuable opportunities for navies of both countries to learn from each other's experience and refine warfare tactics, it added.

Turkey's TCG Büyükada is on a goodwill visit to Pakistan.

According to Pakistan's Navy, regular exchange visits and conducting bilateral exercises are testimony to the trust and cooperation between the two countries.

In the same context, the Büyükada's current visit will further enhance defense ties and mutual collaboration between the two counties in general and the two navies in particular.


----------



## alimobin memon

fatman17 said:


> Subs always operate without any surface help. detection is a risk that they have to take.


right


----------



## The Eagle

49th International Military Sports Council (CISM) Sailing Championship 2016 concluded with an impressive closing ceremony held at DA Marina Club Karachi, today. Championship was organized by Pakistan Navy under the auspices of Joint Services Headquarters. Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah was the Chief Guest on the occasion and awarded medals to the winning teams.

Russian sailing team with a remarkable performance throughout the Championship clinched the winner’s trophy while the team from Pakistan secured second position, whereas Norway grabbed the third place by beating Ukraine team. The Fair Play Trophy of the Championship was awarded to Ukraine.

The Naval Chief while speaking on the occasion said that sailing is a highly skillful and professional sport which is quite popular in the armed forces. He commended spirit of fair play, friendship and camaraderie displayed by the participating sailing teams during the Championship. The Naval chief also paid special gratitude to president CISM for his concerted efforts for promotion of sailing.

Earlier, the Official CISM Representative (OCR) Colonel Walter Van Velthoven during his speech acknowledged Pakistan Navy’s efforts for conducting the championship in befitting manner under the patronage of JSHQ. He also awarded Order of Merit Medals to Chief of the Naval Staff, DG Joint warfare and training, members of Organizing Committee and Advisor 49th CISM Sailing Pakistan.

The Championship was held from 28th Oct to 1st Nov 16 in which J-80 class boats were used. Nine Teams from Bahrain, Finland, Netherland, Norway, Pakistan, Poland, Qatar, Russia and Ukraine contested in the Championship whereas Palestine participated as observer only.

Conseil International du sport Militaries or International Military Sports Council (CISM) was established on 18 Feb 1948. It organises various sports event for Armed Forces of member countries with the ultimate goal to contribute to world peace by uniting Armed Forces for the sports. The motto under which this organisation operates is “Friendship through Sport”. CISM annually organises over twenty Military World Championships for different sports in which all member nations can take part.

The closing ceremony was attended by high level Military and civil dignitaries, officials from embassies of participating countries and large number of members from the sailing community.


----------



## fatman17

INDODEFENCE 2016

Submarine ESM success [INDODEF16-D3]

04 November 2016

Aselsan, a Turkish Armed Forces Foundation company, is continuing to develop its capability in submarine electronic warfare (EW) on the back of recent contracts for the Turkish Naval Forces Command and export.

The company’s first-generation ARES-2NS submarine electronic support measures (ESM) is already in service on board two modernised Ay-class Type 209/1200 submarines, and has been specified for the six Type 214 boats being procured under the New Type Submarine Project.

Aselsan (Hall A, Stand 083) has subsequently developed the second-generation ARES-2SC ESM system. Covering the 2-18GHz frequency band, the ARES-2SC ESM system intercepts, detects and identifies radar signals, and provides high direction-finding accuracy.

As well as a dedicated ESM mast antenna, the ARES-2SC system features a separate omnidirectional radar warning receiver (RWR) antenna designed for installation on periscopes.

Company officials told the Show Daily that Aselsan is now developing a third-generation submarine EW system that will combine the functions of radar ESM and communications ESM in a single antenna. It is expected that this solution will be offered for the forthcoming modernisation of the Turkish Naval Forces’ four Preveze-class Type 209/1400s.

In addition, Aselsan has recently been selected to provide the ARES-2SC system as part of the upgrade of the Pakistan Navy’s Agosta 90B submarines. In this case, it will provide the main ESM to STM (as prime contractor), while it will separately supply the periscope-mounted RWR antenna to Airbus DS Optronics for mounting on a new search periscope.


----------



## khanasifm




----------



## khanasifm

So in long term PN will have a combat fleet
4 x Missile boats (may go to 6??)
8 x Frigates (f22p plus 4)
8 x Subs (assuming by the time 8th one is in in 2028 older one will be retired)
Not sure about Turkish corvette ???

*Corvettes versus Frigates*


----------



## Tank131

PN will have 10 or so missile boats (4 azmat and 6 planned type 022). 

4-8 corvette /light frigates

11 subs


----------



## Inception-06

@Sarge 

Check this our ideas are becoming true, do you remember our demand for the Marines to have patrol boats, which can carry 12-20 Marines, equipped with 12.7mm AA Guns: 

This boat looks like made in Pakistan, very simple and functional !

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Signalian

Ulla said:


> @Sarge
> 
> Check this our ideas are becoming true, do you remember our demand for the Marines to have patrol boats, which can carry 12-20 Marines, equipped with 12.7mm AA Guns:
> 
> This boat looks like made in Pakistan, very simple and functional !
> View attachment 352030
> 
> View attachment 352031
> View attachment 352032



good find

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Navy commissions new Naval base: PNS Hameed

City Karachi10 HOURS AGO BY INP

The commissioning ceremony of a new Naval Base, PNS Hameed, was held near Karachi in coastal Sindh on Tuesday. The Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC) General Rashad Mahmood was the Chief Guest of the occasion. Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah was also present in the ceremony.

The commissioning of PNS Hameed is a landmark achievement for the Pakistan Navy. Besides providing maritime broadcast services for units of the navy operating at sea, the base is fully equipped with a Very Low Frequency (VLF) transmission facility, which is the first of its kind in the country. The secure military communication link in the VLF spectrum will enhance the flexibility and reach of submarine operations.

The submarines when on the surface are able to transmit and receive broadcast messages. However, once submerged, they can only receive wireless messages on VLFs. The unit has been named after Lt Cdr Pervaiz Hameed Shaheed, an ex-Executive Officer of PNS Ghazi, the navy’s first attack submarine.

Speaking on the occasion, the CJCSC General Rashad Mahmood lauded the concerted efforts of those involved and said that with the commissioning of PNS Hameed, significant operational capability has been added to the Pakistan Navy, which would further augment the seaward defence of the country. He further added that the commissioning is yet another milestone in the Pakistan Navy’s commitment towards ensuring the defence of Pakistan’s maritime frontiers.

The Chief of the Naval Staff while appreciating the efforts of all those who have been associated with the project, said that the commissioning of PNS Hameed is a significant breakthrough towards enhancing the Pakistan Navy’s operational capability.

The ceremony was attended by a large number of Naval and Military officers and local civil dignitaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Navy accords high priority to maritime security of CPEC

Business14 HOURS AGO BY STAFF REPORT



Subsequent to formal inauguration of Gwadar port, the cargo shipment set off from Gwadar Port under the protection of Pakistan Navy ships. The pilot project of CPEC successfully kicked off when the first ever containers’ cargo arrived from Kashgar to Gwadar.

The cargo containers were subsequently exported to Middle East and African countries through MV COSCO WILLINGTON and MV AL HUSSEIN. The Pakistan Navy, being cognizant of its responsibility to make the maritime component of CPEC and Gwadar Port safe, deployed its ships and aircrafts to provide security cover so as to ensure safe and secure transit in international waters.

The China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project with investment of worth $46 billion and Gwadar Port as its lynchpin is a game changer and manifestation of strategic partnership between Pakistan and China. Cognizant of these challenges, the Pakistan Navy is according high priority to the maritime security of CPEC i.e. Gwadar Port, its approaches and the sea lanes leading to and from the port. The success of the CPEC and the Gwadar Port project is linked to the safe and secure maritime environment in the Indian Ocean region in general and in the Arabian Sea in particular.

With the operationalization of Gwadar Port, the maritime traffic to/from Pakistani ports is expected to increase manifold. Therefore, while providing security to CPEC on land, maritime prong security is considered vital for overall success of the project. The Pakistan Navy has adopted a multipronged approach to deal with the prevailing challenges such as beefing up security of Gwadar Port, conducting security patrols and coastal exercises, enhancing Maritime Domain Awareness and engaging other law-enforcement agencies (LEAs).

In this context, the Pakistan Navy remains fully committed and geared up to provide conducive maritime environment for uninterrupted flow of the maritime trade in this zone.


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan has finalized a deal to acquire eight Chinese-made S20 diesel-electric submarines for the Pakistan Navy, making this class of submarine the most numerous in the navy's Submarine Service Force (SSF) and giving the SSF numerical parity with its opposite number in India.

Under the deal with China, four of the ultra-quiet subs will be made at the Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KSEW) while the remaining four will be built in China. Four of the subs will be delivered by 2023 with the remainder by 2028.

The eight S20s will be capable of firing anti-ship missiles (ASMs) while submerged, an advantage enjoyed by its three sister submarines in the Khalid-class and two in the Agosta-70 class. The addition of the eight S20s will bring to 13 the number of modern submarines in the SSF.

The Khalid class can fire French-made Exocet missiles while the Agosta 70A subs can unleash United States Harpoon missiles. The S20s will most likely fire Chinese-made ASMs.

The original Chinese version of the S20, the Type 041 Yuan-class, can fire YJ-8 ASMs. The export version of the YJ-8, the C-802, was used by Yemeni Houthi rebels to attack a U.S. Navy destroyer three times this month in the Red Sea. All the C-802s missed their target.

The Type-041's torpedo armament includes Yu-4 (SAET-50) passive homing and Yu-3 (SET-65E) active/passive homing torpedoes.

The Type-041 is the quietest submarine in the People's Liberation Army Navy Submarine Force. The Type-041 is also known as the Type-039A in the PLAN, which operates 28 of these subs.

The 13 submarines in the SSF should be enough to deny the Indian Navy unrestricted operations in the Arabian Sea.

In contrast, the Indian Navy operates 14 submarines: 1 Chakra (Akula II)-class; 9 Sindhughosh (Russian Kilo)-class and 4 Shishumar (German Type 209/1500)-class.

Pakistan will pay up to $5 billion for the eight S20s. The Pakistan Navy is upgrading its undersea warfare capabilities in the face of an equal upgrading being undertaken by India.


Read more: http://en.yibada.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

China confirms supply of Submarines to Pakistan

Beijing recently confirmed the existence of a defense deal with Islamabad over the export of eight submarines.

By Franz-Stefan Gady

October 19, 2016

The China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC) has for the first time officially confirmed a project to provide the Pakistan Navy with eight modified diesel-electric attack submarines, thePeople’s Daily Online reports. The chairman of CSIC, Hu Wenming, confirmed the deal during a press conference on October 12.

The announcement follows a similar statement that was made by the head of the Pakistan Navy’s next-generation submarine program to the Pakistan National Assembly’s Standing Committee on Defense during the committee’s visit to Naval Headquarters in Islamabad on August 26.

Furthermore, in April this year a senior Pakistan Navy official also stated that Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KSEW) had secured a contract to produce four of the eight submarines, which will be fitted with air-independent propulsion (AIP) systems.

Hu Wenming also confirmed that CSIC will set up a training center in Karachi. It remains unclear whether a contract has been signed by both parties and the exact cost of the submarine acquisition program for the Pakistan Navy. The total cost is estimated at $4 to $5 billion. Beijing is expected to extend a long term loan to Islamabad at a low interest rate.

The first four subs are expected to be delivered by the end of 2023; the remaining four will be assembled in Karachi by 2028. Hu Wenming, however, did not reveal the submarine type to be sold to the Pakistan Navy.

As I reported elsewhere (See: “Confirmed: Pakistan Will Buy Eight Chinese Subs”), there were a number of conflicting reports about a China-Pakistan submarine deal over the past two years:

[T]he Wuhan-based China State Shipbuilding Industrial Corp (CSIC) supposedly had already signed a contract in April 2011 to deliver six Type 032 Qing-class conventional attack submarines by 2016/2017. (…) [O]ther media sources report that Islamabad will build submarines under license based on the Qing-class vessels displacing 3,000 tons: “Pakistan will also build two types of submarines with Chinese assistance: the Project S-26 and Project S-30. The vessels are to be built at the Submarine Rebuild Complex (SRC) facility being developed at Ormara, west of Karachi.”

As I noted elsewhere (See: “China to Supply Pakistan With 8 New Stealth Attack Submarines”):

The majority of analysts speculate that the new submarine will be a lighter export version of the People Liberation Army Navy (PLAN)’s Type 039 and Type 041 -class conventional attack submarine, excluding the sub’s AIP system, which might be procured independently.

The scaled-down 2,300-ton (submerged) export version is designated S20. The smaller size implies that the sub will have a reduced operating range in comparison to the larger Type 039 and 041 class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan Unveils VLF Submarine Communications Facility*
By: Usman Ansari, November 16, 2016 (Photo Credit: Syed Zargham/Getty Images)
ISLAMABAD — Pakistan on Tuesday unveiled a very low frequency (VLF) communication facility that will enable it to communicate with deployed submarines. 

Mansoor Ahmed, a postdoctoral research fellow at the Harvard Kennedy School's Belfer Center and expert on Pakistan’s nuclear program and delivery systems, said the facility is vital for command and control of submarines carrying a nuclear deterrent patrol, and the announcement essentially confirms Pakistan has established a preliminary, sea-based arm of its nuclear deterrent. 

"The Naval Strategic Force Command inaugurated in 2012 is now closer to being the custodian of the country's second-strike capability," he said. 

According to an official news release by the military’s Inter Services Public Relations media branch, the VLF facility is at a new base, PNS Hameed, near Pakistan’s main port of Karachi, and is the first of its 
kind in the country. 

“The secure military communication link in the VLF spectrum will add new dimensions by enhancing the flexibility and reach of submarine operations," the news release said. 

Present at the unveiling were Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee Gen. Rashad Mahmood; Chief of Naval Staff Adm. Muhammad Zakaullah; Lt. Gen. Mazhar Jamil, the director general of the Strategic Plans Division that overseas all aspects of Pakistan’s nuclear program; and Shahid Nabeel chairman of the National Engineering and Science Commission (NESCOM). The National Defense Complex, a branch of NESCOM, developed Pakistan’s Hatf/Vengeance VII Babur cruise missile. 

Ahmed said Pakistan likely will deploy a nuclear-armed, sub-launched variant of Babur “during the next decade.” 

The Babur is similar to the United States' BGM-109 Tomahawk and has long been speculated to be modified for launch by Pakistan’s three French-designed Agosta 90B submarines, thereby offering the shortest route to a second-strike capability. 

A dedicated nuclear role places an additional burden on the submarines, however, with the two Agosta 70 subs near obsolete. 

Author, analyst and former Australian defense attaché to Islamabad, Brian Cloughley, said Pakistan’s submarines are the “only means that Pakistan will have to seriously counter the Indian Navy. No matter 
how professional the surface fleet might be — and it's very impressive — it's tiny and would be the target of concentrated Indian strikes.” 

Therefore, a continuous at-sea deterrent capability may only be realized once the eight Chinese-designed, AIP-equipped submarines on order begin to commission from 2022 onward. 

However, according to Ahmed, a “dedicated VLF facility will ensure that Pakistan has operationalized the naval leg of its triad.” He also noted that Pakistan is playing catch up to archrival India, which “has already commissioned a similar, dedicated communications facility in the recent past.” 
Regarding VLF communication, Cloughley said the signals “can penetrate only about 20 meters,” meaning “the subs have to come up from the depths” closer to the surface. 

Although this is “better than having to surface or send up an antenna on a float," the Indians are “much more advanced with their new site” compared to Pakistan’s VLF capability, he added. “The Indians have become more sophisticated and now have an [extremely low frequency] facility,” which is kept under wraps and “apparently very effective.” 

In contrast to VLF radio signals, ELF signals can penetrate hundreds of meters below the sea surface but cannot transmit as much information as VLF signals. ELF signals can therefore be used to summon a 
submerged submarine closer to the surface so it can receive more detailed messages via VLF radio. 

Pakistani subs will have to venture closer to the surface at prearranged times to check for VLF communication signals. 

Nevertheless, Ahmed said establishing the VLF facility was “logical” for Pakistan, as it will “reinforce the message that the country is investing in maintaining a credible and survivable nuclear deterrent.”


----------



## fatman17

KARACHI: The Pakistan Navy (PN) and the People’s Liberation Army (PLA) Navy of China began their fourth joint exercise on Thursday. The exercise will continue till Nov 21.

Though the two navies have held joint exercises three times before, the fourth one, which includes harbour and sea phases, is significant because it is aimed at promoting maritime security and stability in the region with focus on the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

This was the underlying message at a media briefing on the exercise held at the Fleet Headquarters.

Commodore Mirza Foad Amin Baig, Commander 18th Destroyer Squadron, told the media that the fourth exercise carried far more importance in the context of the CPEC project. He said the drill was aimed at enhancing security in the strategic region which included port areas and the sea where ships would sail out.

“The previous three joint sea exercises between the PLA and the PN have boosted trust and cooperation between the two navies, which is needed even more now as we set forth in a new direction of trade through the Gwadar port,” said Flotilla Commander Chinese Naval Force, Senior Captain Chi Qingtao.

“The [fourth] exercise will help improve the naval capability of both countries to protect Gwadar port activities while providing a safe and conducive environment for the movement of merchant ships from there,” he added.

Speaking through an interpreter, he said that in addition to enjoying “solid friendship”, Pakistan and China shared waters and mountains, “which we will protect together”.

For taking part in the exercise Chinese naval ships Changxingdao and Handan had reached Karachi on Wednesday.

Providing details of the exercise, Commodore Baig said that it would have harbour and sea phases.

“The harbour phase is already in progress and consists of various visits to each other’s ships along with discussions that will serve as a warm-up for the sea phase,” he explained.

“The sea phase of the exercise afterwards will be conducted in the open sea. It will cover a wide spectrum of maritime and naval operations involving ships, helicopters, maritime patrol aircraft, joint boarding operations by special forces, air defence exercises, communication drills and several joint manoeuvres by the ships of both navies,” he added.

He said the exercise was aimed at exchanging and making use of combined maritime operations to ensure a stable maritime environment which was vital for the economic stability, growth, peace and security of the region.

“The exercise is reflective of a strong mutual desire to improve the level of coordination and interoperability at operational and tactical levels,” he said.

“The navies of both China and Pakistan enjoy an all-weather relationship with joint maritime collaboration, including regular exchange visits of senior naval leadership and fleet units, joint construction of naval ships and submarines, PLA(N)’s regular participation in Aman series of exercises, and annual joint SOF exercises. The current visit of PLA (N) ships to Karachi and... this bilateral exercise is a testimony of the same,” he added.

Highlighting Pakistan’s efforts in the fight against terrorism, he said the government of Pakistan, its armed forces and its people were engaged in fighting terrorists for over a decade now.

“Pakistan Navy is actively pursuing the government’s policies and has taken a number of measures to promote peace and stability in the maritime commons of the world’s most important sea route through regular participation in Multinational Task Forces CTF 150 and CTF 151.

“Similarly, PLA (N) is actively engaged in the efforts to thwart terrorism and piracy in the Indian Ocean region through continuous deployment of a task force,” he said.

Senior Captain Chi Qingtao said the exercise would further refine the operational capabilities of both the navies.

Published in Dawn, November 18th, 2016


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan

The Pakistan Navy's new fleet tanker was launched on 19 August. (Karachi Shipyard &Engineering Works Limited) 

Turkish technology and systems engineering house Savunma Teknolojileri Mühendislik ve Ticaret 
(STM) is providing technical, engineering, and materiel support to Karachi Shipbuilding and 
Engineering Works (KS&EW) for the design and build of a new 17,000-tonne double-hull fleet 
tanker for the Pakistan Navy. Under the terms of the contract, signed with the Pakistan MoD 
Production in January 2013, STM has provided the design package, the kit of material, logistic 
support, and training of KS&EW staff, plus consultancy and management support for the four-year 
programme. KS&EW is responsible for construction, outfitting, and trials.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Posted By: News Desk on: November 18, 2016

AMAN-17: Pakistan Navy to organise multinational exercise of 30 world Navies


ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Navy is planning to organize the fifth multinational exercise AMAN-17 in February 2017 where more than 30 navies including Turkish Navy are expected to participate.

Pakistan Navy is actively involved in maintaining peace and stability in the region – from Gulf of Aden to Gulf of Oman including North Arabian Sea.

Pakistan Navy ships are vigorously operating and participating in all peace keeping missions.

Pakistan Navy joined the Coalition Maritime Campaign Plan (CMCP) in 2003 and had commanded the Coalition Task Force-150 nine times.

Due to Pakistan Navy’s proactive stance and operations, not a single terrorism related incident has occurred in its area of operation.


----------



## fatman17

CNS visits Chinese destroyer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

http://slide.ipad.sina.com.cn/play.php?sid=240&id=46800&ch=8#p=6

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan Navy considering buying warships from China, Turkey*

An official says PAF will start manufacturing next generation fighter aircraft at PAC
By Salman Siddiqui
Published: November 25, 2016

*KARACHI: *Pakistan Navy is considering buying super-fast ships from China and Turkey for its special squadron to be deployed at the Gwadar Seaport for the security purpose, officials said on Thursday.

“A squadron may have four to six warships,” an official of Pakistan Navy told _The Express Tribune_ on the sidelines of the on-going defence exhibition, IDEAS 2016, at the Karachi Expo Centre.

*Turkey opts to buy 52 Super Mushshak aircraft from Pakistan*

The ships would be bought soon keeping in view their immediate need in the fleet, he said, adding two defence ships have already been deployed at Gwadar. The official said the role of maritime forces has increased in Pakistan since the country has made the Gwadar Seaport operational and speeded up economic activities under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).






He said China would also deploy its naval ships in coordination with Pakistan Navy to safeguard the port and trade under the CPEC.

Another official of the naval force added that Pakistan has kicked off the process of establishing the largest shipyard of the region in Gwadar. A similar ship-building project is being deliberated at the Port Qasim in Karachi.

The two advanced shipyards would design and develop ships and other security equipment for Pakistan Navy.

“The existing shipyard, the Pakistan National Shipping Corporation, lacks capacity to meet new requirements of the force. Its [PNSC] performance, however, would improve in competition with the two under consideration,” he said.

He added the PNSC would hand over a large fleet tanker to Pakistan Navy by June 2016 which is being constructed in collaboration with Turkey.

While paying a visit to IDEAS, Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah said Pakistan Navy is having four dimensional capabilities to face any situation.

“It is capable of giving the best performance on surface, submarine, naval aviation and special services,” he said.

*PM, Army chief attend 9th IDEAS exhibition in Karachi*

Meanwhile, an official of the Pakistan Air Force said it would soon start the process of manufacturing the next generation fighter aircraft at the Pakistan Aeronautical Complex, Kamra.

At present, they are engaged in increasing the number of JF-17 Thunder aircraft into the air force fleet to 250 from the current 70. “Intensive technology is being used to make JF-17 Thunder, Super Mushshak and other military hardware,” he said.

Rana Tanveer Hussain, Federal Minister for Defence Production, said defence exports have increased by $75 million to $100 million during the current tenure of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif government.

“When PML-N established its government in 2013, defence exporters were worth only $25 million,” he said.

_Published in The Express Tribune, November 25th, 2016.

PS: Pakistan media reporting!!!_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802068257406586880

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tank131

Holy Sh*t that looks both large and bad a$$ at the same time. That think is rocking 48 vls cells and what looks to be an 8 cell fl3000n ciws in the rear and (picture is unclear) possibly a type 730 ciws in front of conning tower as well as what appears to be a solid state aesa radar similar to type 45 destroyer. This would be a proper beast with the right missiles.


----------



## khanasifm



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803172216401776640


----------



## fatman17

CPEC — EXPANDING ROLE OF PAK NAVY

NOVEMBER 20, 2016 

BY KALEEM SHAUKAT

The importance of guarding the seas



CPEC will integrate the economies of the entire region. China will benefit from shortest access to the Indian Ocean to reach the markets of Middle East, Africa and Europe



Pakistan and China enjoy an all-weather friendship that has endured the test of time.Pakistan was one of the first three countries that recognised the Peoples Republic of China in 1950. Since then, relations between our two countries have been on an upward curve. Beginning with establishing diplomatic ties in 1951, both the countries have – over the period of time – strengthened mutual cooperation in all spheres especially economic and military. The trade between Pakistan and China was recorded as US$16b in 2015. The China Pakistan Economic Corridor project with investments worth US$46b and Gwadar port as its lynchpin would give further fillip to the already strong bonds of friendship between the two countries and bring prosperity to the entire region. However, there are intrinsic challenges to any project of such proportion both onshore and at sea which need to be guarded against. Cognizant of these challenges Pakistan army has raised a Special Security Division to guard against these challenges ashore along the CPEC route while Pakistan navy is according high priority to the security of Gwadar port, its approaches and the sea lanes leading to/from the port.

Since oceans link countries far and wide and provide easy access, mankind has used the sea for commerce and trade for more than 3,000 years. Battles have also been fought at sea to protect and deny this trading privilege and project military power ashore, which had a significance impact on geopolitics and shaped the world as we see it today. Coastal regions, those less than 80km from the sea, hold two thirds of the world’s population. Thus 90 percent of intercontinental trade is sea-borne and is served by over 4,000 major ports and approximately 89,464-plus commercial ships. Sea is the most economical mode of transportation and also provides valuable mineral and sea food resources. It is important to highlight that transportation of freight by sea is approximately 10 times cheaper than rail, 45 times cheaper than road and 163 times cheaper than air.

According to the Journal of the Indian Ocean Region, more than 80 percent of the world’s seaborne trade in oil transits through Indian Ocean choke points;with 40 percent passing through the Strait of Hormuz, 35 percent through the Strait of Malacca and eight percent through the Bab el-Mandab Strait. Half of world’s container traffic passes through Indian Ocean, the ports of which handle about 30pc of world trade. In addition, 55pc of known world oil reserves are present in the Indian Ocean, and 40pc of the world’s natural gas reserves are in its littoral states. The dependence of world energy demand on the Indian Ocean littoral states makes it imperative to maintain freedom of navigation and maritime security in the Indian Ocean so that the life blood of global economy keeps running. The dependence of industrialised world on Gulf oil is enormous, hence any interruption of this traffic would have devastating effects on economies of developing as well as the developed countries and may create global energy crisis. In this backdrop, developing a port at Gwadar makes economic sense for China. Its oil and cargo from the Persian Gulf has to travel 10,000km over sea and 4,600km over land to reach Western China. While the Gwadar-Kashghar route shortens this distance to 2500km. Strategically, China’s shipping has to pass through the choke point of Malacca Strait which remains under the watchful eyes of the Indian Navy. Hence, developing a port and utilising the Gwadar-Kashgar route is both strategically and economically important for China.

In line with China’s “One belt One Road” concept, CPEC and Gwadar port project would provide a most economical route for trade connectivity between China and the rest of the world over land and at sea. The CPEC (3,218 kilometer route) will connect Kashgar in China’s western Xinjiang region to the port of Gwadar and by doing so, this corridor will not only facilitate the trade between Pakistan and China, but will also provide a path to the regional and global connectivity.

Further, Gwadar port and CPEC will also provide better connectivity to the energy rich Central Asian Region (CAR). CPEC is, therefore, the gateway to China’s Silk Road and Gwadar port is the linchpin, which will not only become a transit and trans-shipment port for the Central Asia, but can also be used as a hub port for the Gulf states. Presently, heavy shipping has to transit through the Strait of Hormuz to reach the Gulf States; after full operationalisation of Gwadar port, bigger ships could offload their cargo at Gwadar port, which could be transported to the destinations in Gulf through “feeder” vessels. This arrangement would be feasible for both the shipping community and the trading states. Therefore, Gwadar would be the hub of the regional economy benefitting the entire region.

The role of CPEC and Gwadar port towards integration of regional economies in particular and global economy in general is widely acknowledged. These projects will inevitably integrate the economies of the entire region. The integration of regional economies would promote shared interests, which would contribute towards the overall regional security environment by bringing the regional states together for common objectives.

Indian opposition to the project is considered unwarranted as CPEC and Gwadar port project would benefit India as well. The current trade between China and India is estimated around US$80b. CPEC through Gwadar provides a shorter route from China to the Indian western coast. Therefore, the transportation cost and time of the trade between China and India, carried through CPEC and Gwadar, will be reduced, which will open up new avenues of trade between the two countries.

The success of the CPEC and the Gwadar port project is linked to the safe and secure maritime environment in the Indian Ocean region in general and the Arabian Sea in particular. PN has adopted a multipronged approach to deal with the prevailing challenges such as beefing up security of Gwadar port, conducting security patrols and coastal exercises, enhancing Maritime Domain Awareness and engaging in Collaborative Maritime Security with regional and extra-regional navies. It is pertinent to mention that security of Gwadar port, its infrastructure, Chinese personnel working within port and harbour defence responsibility have been entrusted to Pakistan Navy. PN has deployed a Force Protection Battalion (FPBn) of Pak Marines alongwith requisite assets and equipment, both afloat and ashore, to ensure security of the Port and the Chinese personnel. This deployment will be further augmented with the proportionate increase in trade and associated activities in the Port.

To safeguard against any asymmetric threat to Pakistani ports and coast Pakistan navy is regularly conducting Coastal Security Exercises involving all stakeholders with special focus on seaward security of Gwadar port in the wake of the upcoming CPEC project. An important strand of seaward defence and security is keeping maritime area of interest under continuous surveillance and monitoring. In this regard, a network of radars, electro-optic sensors and pickets are being setup to plug the gaps in our surveillance. This would help mitigate threats from non-state actors and help generated a timely and well coordinated response.

PN is playing the lead role in strengthening the maritime and coastal security setup through the establishment of Coastal Watch Stations and Joint Maritime Information Coordination Centre (JMICC). The JMICC acts as the nerve centre for collecting and collating information related to Maritime Security in order to synergize responses of multiple agencies undertaking operations in maritime domain. At present, JMICC is coordinating actions amongst 35 organisations within Pakistan and a number of international organisations.

Considering the nature of maritime challenges, no nation has the wherewithal to handle them alone. Pakistan navy therefore regularly engages with regional and extra-regional navies to improve interoperability and deal with maritme crimes. In 2004 Pakistan navy joined the US led multi-national Task Force-150 which is aimed at countering maritime terrorism and other illicit activities. PN’s participation in the Task Force has been one of the highest among the participating navies, second only to the United States Navy. Besides these, PN regularly undertakes regionalengagements with all the littoral states of the IOR. Navies the world over are essential appendages to state’s foreign policy and significantly contribute in development of interstate relations. PN, being fully conscious of the fact, strives to foster stronger relations with regional and extra-regional navies to support our foreign policy objectives. As part of continuous development process, PN is building maritime infrastructure all along our coast, which will further enhance poise and sustained reach in the area.

Needless to say, CPEC will integrate the economies of the entire region. China will benefit from shortest access to the Indian Ocean to reach the markets of Middle East, Africa and Europe. The landlocked Central Asian Region will also be linked to the rest of the world through CPEC, Gwadar port and the sea lanes of the Indian Ocean. The integration of regional economies would promote shared interests, which would contribute towards the overall regional security environment by bringing the regional states together for common objectives. The forces inimical to the regional integration would, however, endeavour to disrupt the development of CPEC and Gwadar port for which Pakistan would continue to maintain its guard.

Pakistan is located at a geo-strategic location and this benefit can only be fully exploited to our advantage through the development of a strong navy for effective seaward defence and acting as a source of security for national and international trade plying off our coast. The Navy can thus be instrumental in translating the strategic location of our country into meaningful effects and promoting the national cause. Seaward security of Gwadar port and the CPEC is of greater significance than security on land due to its strategic and economic implications. Through effective implementation of PN envisioned plans and strategies, PN shall continue to protect the nation’s maritime interests and maintain required deterrence.


----------



## fatman17

Naval Weapons

Images emerge of possible new Chinese anti-submarine missile

Andrew Tate, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

06 December 2016

Video footage from Chinese broadcaster CCTV posted on online forums shows what appears to be a new torpedo-carrying missile being test-fired from a land-based inclined container launcher. Source: CCTV

Video footage from Chinese broadcaster China Central Television (CCTV) posted on Chinese online forums around 20 November shows what appears to be a new torpedo-carrying missile being test-fired from a land-based inclined containerised launcher: an indication that the People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) is seeking to further enhance its anti-submarine warfare (ASW) capabilities.

Although the quality of the stills grabbed from the footage is limited, it is clear that the missile has an air intake beneath the body, indicating that an air-breathing turbojet/turbofan engine powers the missile once the solid-propellant booster used at launch is expended and jettisoned.

The images also show that the diameter of the missile increases slightly at a point approximately one third along its length. This is consistent with the forward section comprising a standard 324 mm lightweight torpedo mated to a concentric missile body of slightly larger diameter.

Assuming the weapon functions in a similar way to other ASW stand-off weapons, such as the US RUR-5A ASROC system, the missile will release the torpedo at a targeting point defined by data input to the missile.

The streamlined nose cone will then be jettisoned prior to or on entry of the torpedo into the water, exposing the transducers of the homing head, which will seek the submarine in either an active or passive search mode.

The targeting point will likely be determined by sonar, which may be operated by the ship launching the weapon or a third party such as another ship, helicopter, or maritime patrol aircraft.

No information has been made public about the torpedo being carried by the recently shown missile. The lightweight torpedo most frequently used by the PLAN is the Yu-7, which IHS Jane's Weapons: Naval assesses to be powered by a liquid Otto-fuelled internal combustion engine, giving it a potential speed in excess of 40 kt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806433467248545792

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mdcp

If Pakistan is protecting CPEC and Chinese interests than China should provide free of cost vessels and frigate to protect their interests alongside Gwadar port


----------



## fatman17

mdcp said:


> If Pakistan is protecting CPEC and Chinese interests than China should provide free of cost vessels and frigate to protect their interests alongside Gwadar port



They are and let's not be so inconsiderate


----------



## The Eagle

ISPR Official:

Pakistan Navy Ships visit ports of friendly countries from time to time. Presently, Pakistan Navy Ship ALAMGIR is on an Overseas Deployment to Russia and arrived Russian Black Sea Port of Novorossiysk for a goodwill visit. The ship was greeted by a Russian Coast Guard Ship while approaching Novorossiysk Port. The ship was given warm welcome by Russian Federation Navy and city administration officials on its arrival.

The ship was received by Deputy Commander Novorossiysk Naval Base and Defence Attache (Pakistan) at Moscow. A traditional welcome ceremony was organized in the port area on this occasion wherein ceremonial guard from Russian Federation Navy participated and military band played various tunes.

Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Personnel), Rear Admiral Muhammad Fayyaz Gilani represented Pakistan Navy on this occasion. Representatives of local media also witnessed the ceremony and interacted with the Admiral and Commanding Officer at the end of ceremony.

Pakistan Navy Ship ALAMGIR will also participate in a bilateral Naval Exercise with Russian Federation Navy Ships on completion of the port visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

The Eagle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806433467248545792



Good finde !

Excellent, we have now a decent number of this patrol boats !



The Eagle said:


> ISPR Official:
> 
> Pakistan Navy Ships visit ports of friendly countries from time to time. Presently, Pakistan Navy Ship ALAMGIR is on an Overseas Deployment to Russia and arrived Russian Black Sea Port of Novorossiysk for a goodwill visit. The ship was greeted by a Russian Coast Guard Ship while approaching Novorossiysk Port. The ship was given warm welcome by Russian Federation Navy and city administration officials on its arrival.
> 
> The ship was received by Deputy Commander Novorossiysk Naval Base and Defence Attache (Pakistan) at Moscow. A traditional welcome ceremony was organized in the port area on this occasion wherein ceremonial guard from Russian Federation Navy participated and military band played various tunes.
> 
> Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Personnel), Rear Admiral Muhammad Fayyaz Gilani represented Pakistan Navy on this occasion. Representatives of local media also witnessed the ceremony and interacted with the Admiral and Commanding Officer at the end of ceremony.
> 
> Pakistan Navy Ship ALAMGIR will also participate in a bilateral Naval Exercise with Russian Federation Navy Ships on completion of the port visit.






DJ_Viper said:


> One main gun isn't enough. I think Pakistan has the capability to add some ASHM's and a few other machine guns on higher surfaces to cover area around the ship in case pirates or someone else attacks it (attempts as such have happened to a few navies around the globe).



As you wish, Notice the 12.7mm AA Gun, in the picture above (PNS ALAMGIR) !

This are installed nearly on a every boat, patrol boat and ship even Tuckers and logistic ships of PN are armed !


----------



## fatman17

Two Maritime Patrol Vessels Built In China for PMSA Commissioned.

DEC 10, 2016
by NISAR AHMED SHAIKH


Two Maritime Patrol vessels built in China for Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) were commissioned on Saturday at an impressive ceremony held at Guangzhou, China.

A PSMA statement issued here on Saturday said that the ships have been named as PMSS Hingol and PMSS Basol. Lt Gen (R) Zamir Ul Hassan Shah, Secretary Defence, was the chief guest on the occasion. The ceremony was also attended by Director General PMSA, President of China Shipbuilding Trading Company Limited (CSTC) and other civilian and Military Officials.

Addressing the ceremony, Secretary Defence congratulated Pakistan Maritime Security Agency and M/s China Ship Building Trading Company and other stakeholders involved in the project for successful completion of first two ships of the overall project of 06 x Maritime Patrol Ships.

He expressed his satisfaction with the progress of project and also applauded the efforts of all concerned for meeting the highest quality standards in construction of these ships, almost 4 months ahead of the contract schedule.

The chief guest highlighted the significance of the project alongwith wide ranging cooperation in the fields of diplomacy, economic trade and defence between Pakistan and Peoples Republic of China. He said that addition of these potent and latest ships in PMSA surface Fleet Squadron will not only enhance Pakistan’s capabilities at sea but through transfer of technology, ship building industry will also greatly get benefitted.

Earlier, Director General Pakistan Maritime Security Agency Rear Admiral Jamil Akhtar, during his welcome address highlighted the requirement of a stronger Maritime Security Agency in the overall security environment of North Arabian Sea particularly in the wake of CPEC project. He said that realizing the Maritime security needs, Government of Pakistan undertook this programm as a timely response to evolving challenges in Maritime domain.

Realization of the project for provision of new ships will reap the economic benefits for CPEC, as the agency will be able to stand guard against the security challenges, posed by our enemies including criminal elements. The construction of Maritime Patrol Ships programm was approved by ECNEC in December 2014. The construction of 04 Ships commenced in November 2015 at China and last two Ships are being built in Pakistan at Karachi Ship yard and Engineering Works. Addition of these ships in PMSA surface fleet would lead to a new era of PMSA’s capability and capacity enhancement for effective law enforcement in Maritime zones of Pakistan.

Maritime security Ships Hingol and Basol, named after Baluchistan Rivers, are scheduled to arrive Gwadar in January 2017.

APP/rak/msk/ahn


----------



## Windjammer

*
Pakistan navy is hosting International Maritime Conference on CPEC*






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154483510954130


----------



## fatman17

Special Force set up to guard Gwadars sea lanes. 

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Navy has assembled ‘Task Force-88’ (TF-88) for the seaward security of Gwadar port and protection of associated sea lanes against both conventional and non-traditional threats.

The creation of the special maritime force had been necessitated by the operationalisation of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, which is expected to lead to a surge in maritime activity at Gwadar — the nodal point for CPEC — and the sea lanes. This has in turn increased the maritime susceptibilities there.

A senior PN official said the TF-88 would comprise ships, Fast Attack Craft, aircraft, drones (unmanned aerial vehicles), and surveillance assets. Additionally, marines would be deployed at sea and around Gwadar for security operations.

“The task force would be a force multiplier for overall security of CPEC. The land route has already been secured by Special Security Division and now Gwadar, the centrepiece of CPEC, will also be safe and secure,” Chairman Parliamentary Committee on CPEC Senator Mushahid Hussain said.

TF-88 would be commissioned this week.

“Pakistan Navy is ensuring maritime security of CPEC and Gwadar port through the deployment of available assets,” the navy officer said while talking to Dawn about the new force. “We are fully cognisant of the challenges to security of CPEC and Gwadar port.” Challenges to Pakistan’s maritime security have traditionally come from India. But Chinese involvement in Gwadar port and launch of CPEC has complicated the security environment. India sees Gwadar as a foothold for China in the Arabian Sea and as a counter-strategy to threats at Malacca. Therefore, India is alleged to have stepped up its activities in the broader region surrounding Gwadar to undermine the project.

The botched attempt by an Indian submarine to intrude into Pakistani waters when shipping activity under CPEC began at Gwadar last month has been pointed out by Pakistani observers as an indicator of Indian intentions.

Similarly, it is feared that the CPEC maritime traffic may face non-traditional threats, which include maritime terrorism, drugs and arms trafficking, human smuggling and piracy. The region is already grappling with most of these problems.

Presence of extra-regional forces and their interests, which could be threatened by the new port, heavily factored in the consideration of Pakistani strategists, who developed threat perception and strategised the responses.

The complex security scenario, it is said, increases risks for the sea traffic because of which cost of insurance of the cargo has gone up exponentially.

Security is undoubtedly a crucial factor for the success of CPEC, but the Chinese government has been very particular about it. Chinese officials have invariably insisted in their interactions with Pakistani interlocutors on provision of safe and secure environment for the corridor.

It should be recalled that the fourth Pak-China joint naval exercise held in November, which was aimed at promoting maritime security and stability in the region, specifically focused on challenges to CPEC in security domain. Navy has also raised a Coastal Security and Harbour Defence Force for tackling threats along the coast and stationed a Force Protection Battalion at Gwadar for protection of Chinese workers.

Published in Dawn, December 12th, 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Shallow water fast boats delivered to the MSA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Joseph Dempsey: AIP Rising - Asia’s submarine evolution


* Date:* 02 June 2015








By Joseph Dempsey, Research Analyst, Defence and Military Analysis Programme


As Asian states recapitalise their diesel-electric submarine (SSK) fleets, many are also adopting air-independent propulsion (AIP). This gives submarines greater submerged endurance, bringing associated operational benefits. The typical 5–10-day submerged endurance of a diesel-electric boat can with some AIP systems be extended into weeks, potentially up to a month.

A decade ago, the only AIP boat in the Asia-Pacific was a converted Japanese training submarine; by 2015 more than half the world’s AIP-fitted diesel-electric submarines could be found in the region: China has 12, Japan six, South Korea four, Singapore two and Pakistan one. Though these vessels represent only 17% of Asia’s 150-strong SSK fleet, there is clear evidence of an upward trend, and the number of AIP-fitted SSKs is expected to almost double over the next five years.

Conventional SSKs rely on a limited electrical battery supply for submerged propulsion, risking detection by surfacing or snorkelling in order to recharge with air-breathing diesel engines. AIP provides an auxiliary internal power source for submerged propulsion and/or recharging batteries. Different AIP solutions exist but most prominent are electricity-generating Stirling cycle engines and fuel cells. AIP options exist in a growing number of current and proposed diesel-electric submarine types; the option to retrofit AIP modules into some older designs is also offered.

Submarines are increasingly recognised within Asia as force multipliers, able to counter superior naval forces. As existing operators seek to improve submarine capabilities, others – including Bangladesh, Myanmar, the Philippines and Thailand – are reportedly considering establishing their own submarine services. The wider development and proliferation of submarine-launched land-attack and anti-ship cruise missiles also provide new capabilities, coupled with existing submarine-based intelligence-gathering and Special Forces insertion opportunities.

Though AIP is a costly option, the fact that it can extend the submerged endurance of a submarine represents a key capability enhancement, extending power projection and providing the ability to deliver a sustained sea-denial presence.

AIP also closes the endurance gap between diesel-electric and nuclear propulsion, which can be less attractive in financial, technological, industrial and, often, political terms. Nuclear-powered boats are limited only by crew endurance and provisioning, and can typically operate unsupported for months. Modern SSKs, particularly those fitted with AIP, can also have an acoustic advantage over their nuclear counterparts and their smaller size makes them potentially more suited for operations in littoral waters.






The five early adopters (China, Japan, South Korea, Singapore and Pakistan) continue to expand their AIP fleets – with several key programmes due for completion by 2020 – though the extent of Chinese _Yuan_-class procurement is less clear. Other regional navies are also expected to adopt AIP in the longer term. India, for example, intends to equip the last two of its six license-built French _Scorpene-_class boats with an indigenous AIP system, and a tender exists for a further six AIP-fitted SSKs. Meanwhile, the competing French, German and Japanese designs for Australia’s_ Collins_-class SSK replacement are also expected to offer AIP-fitted options.

since this article Pakistan has 3 AIP fitted boats.


----------



## fatman17




----------



## fatman17

Military Capabilities

Pakistan sets up special maritime force to secure CPEC-linked sea lanes

Farhan Bokhari, Pakistan and Gabriel Dominguez, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

14 December 2016

The Pakistan Navy (PN) has set up a new maritime force known as Task Force-88 (TF-88) to protect sea lanes linked to the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), which is expected to trigger a surge in maritime activity at the country's Gwadar Port on the Arabian Sea.

The new task force, which will reportedly comprise naval vessels, manned and unmanned aircraft, and other surveillance assets, was established on 13 December "for [the] maritime security of Gwadar Port and [the] protection of associated sea lanes against both conventional and non-traditional threats", according to a DAWN newspaper report.

Marines are also set to be deployed at sea and around the port to enhance security, a senior PN official was quoted by the paper as saying.


----------



## fatman17

Navy and Russian marines /SSG


----------



## fatman17

TF88 raising


----------



## fatman17

Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works Limited
IMS Certified

Steel Cutting Ceremony of FAC(M) No 4



An in-house Steel Cutting Ceremony of Fast Attack Craft (Missile) No 4 being built for Pakistan Navy was held at KS&EW on 15 Dec. 2016.

Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah HI(M) Managing Director KS&EW was the Chief Guest


----------



## fatman17

Industry

Pakistan cuts steel on fourth Azmat-class fast attack craft

Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

20 December 2016

Pakistan's state-owned Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works has held a steel cutting ceremony on the country's fourth Azmat-class fast attack craft (FAC).

The ceremony was held on 15 December at the company's facilities in the West Wharf Industrial Area in the Port of Karachi.

The Pakistan Navy currently operates two Azmat-class FACs, PNS Azmat (1013) and PNS Deshat (1014), both of which were commissioned in June 2012 and June 2014 respectively.

Contract for the fourth vessel was also confirmed in June 2014, while the programme's third-of-class was launched in September 2016, and is currently undergoing systems trials.

According to IHS Jane's Fighting Ships, the Azmat-class platform has a standard displacement of 560 tonnes, an overall length of 63 m, and can accommodate a crew of 15.


----------



## fatman17

AW159 ASW from Leonardo. 

The AW159 platform features a maximum take-off weight of 6 tonnes, a maximum range of 265 n miles (490 km), and a maximum endurance of 2 hours and 40 minutes at 6,000 ft.

The helicopters can be armed with lightweight torpedoes, such as the K745 Cheong Sangeo (Blue Shark), and depth charges to prosecute underwater vessels.

Its suite of sensors include the Compact FLASH Sonics low-frequency, long-range dipping sonar system from Thales, and the Seaspray 7000E active electronically scanned array radar supplied by Selex.


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Well, waiting for a good news about destroyers contract.


----------



## fatman17

Cool_Soldier said:


> Well, waiting for a good news about destroyers contract.



From where


----------



## Cool_Soldier

fatman17 said:


> From where




Obviously from China and Pakistan


----------



## umair88

Best of luck .


----------



## fatman17

Air Platforms

Italian FREMM sails for Asia-Pacific deployment

Luca Peruzzi, Genoa, Italy - IHS Jane's Navy International

23 December 2016

Key PointsMain focus of FREMM frigate's deployment is to support operations, international naval co-operation, and diplomacy and industrial relations tasksDeployment will also enable Italy to showcase FREMM's design and capabilities, with the frigate being a candidate in Australia's SEA 5000 Future Frigate programme

The Italian Navy's multimission FREMM frigate, ITSCarabiniere , sailed from La Spezia naval base in northern Italy on 20 December for a four-month deployment to the Asia-Pacific region.

During its 20,000 n mile deployment the navy's fourth-in-class, anti-submarine warfare (ASW)-focused FREMM frigate will visit Australia and conduct port visits in a number of other countries, including Jeddah (Saudi Arabia), Colombo (Sri Lanka), Jakarta (Indonesia), Singapore, Karachi (Pakistan), and Muscat (Oman).


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Good to see at our port Karachi.


----------



## Arsala.nKhan

*Pakistan Navy Carries out Live Missile Firing in Arabian Sea*
*First published:* December 21, 2016
The Pakistan Navy's frontline combat unit carried out live missile firing in the North Arabian Sea, the country's leading daily DAWN quoting a press release on Tuesday.

“Surface to Surface Anti-ship Missile was launched from Sword Class frigate PNS Aslat,” the report quoting the release added.

Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Mohammad Zakaullah and Air Chief Marshal Sohail Aman witnessed the live missile firing.

The Naval Chief stated that Live Missile Firing reaffirms credibility of deterrence at sea and reassures Pakistan Navy’s commitment to safeguarding our maritime frontiers against all threats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Guy

What is the possibility of Pakistan procuring the S1000 class submarines from Italy or Russia?


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Hassan Guy said:


> What is the possibility of Pakistan procuring the S1000 class submarines from Italy or Russia?


Zero before the Chinese submarines are delivered in 2028. Plausible, though not S1000 specifically, when the time to replace the Agosta 70 and 90B submarines comes around the corner - i.e. 2030s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Zero before the Chinese submarines are delivered in 2028. Plausible, though not S1000 specifically, when the time to replace the Agosta 70 and 90B submarines comes around the corner - i.e. 2030s.



I think if you want to get replacement for Agusta by 2030 we may see a order or selection process start around 2020-2025.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

monitor said:


> I think if you want to get replacement for Agusta by 2030 we may see a order or selection process start around 2020-2025.


No the PN will begin seeking a replacement for the Agosta 90Bs in the 2030s, so the boats would arrive closer to 2040. The Agosta 70s will likely be done in by the later Chinese submarines in 2028.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JK!

If the subs Pakistan procures end up being the S20 variant of the Type 039A subs they can be fitted with alternative AIP systems due to its modular design which includes foreign systems.

If this were the case where could Pakistan look at for these systems?


----------



## Arsala.nKhan

Nothing on Google regarding S1000 only news I found was in 2013


----------



## fatman17

Hassan Guy said:


> What is the possibility of Pakistan procuring the S1000 class submarines from Italy or Russia?



Why


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

JK! said:


> If the subs Pakistan procures end up being the S20 variant of the Type 039A subs they can be fitted with alternative AIP systems due to its modular design which includes foreign systems.
> 
> If this were the case where could Pakistan look at for these systems?



China makes as good a AIP system as the west.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Since 1957
Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works Limited
IMS Certified

Marching towards Self Reliance – Launching of 3rd FAC(M) and Keel Laying of 600 tons Maritime Patrol Vessel at KS&EW



Launching ceremony of 3rd Fast Attack Craft (Missile); FAC (M), being built for Pakistan Navy, and Keel laying of 600 tons Maritime Patrol Vessel (MPV), being built for Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA), was held at KS&EW on 17 Sept 2016. Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah, Chief of the Naval Staff graced the occasion as Chief Guest.

In his address on the occasion, the Naval Chief highly appreciated the simultaneous launching of 3rd FAC(M) and Keel Laying of 600 tons MPV and said that the accomplishment of these diverse milestones is indeed a loud manifestation of the indigenization policy of the government especially attaining self reliance in defence capabilities. He further acknowledged that presently 3 vessels are being constructed at KS&EW with the technical collaboration of Pakistan’s time tested friend China.

While highlighting Pakistan’s geostrategic importance, Admiral Zakaullah emphasized that induction of these vessels would not only enhance operational capability of Pakistan Navy and PMSA but also go a long way in ensuring maritime peace and stability in the region. The Naval Chief also highlighted the significance of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) for enhancing regional trade activity with Gwadar Port as the focal point. He underlined that accomplishment of CPEC will be a game changer with economic dividends not only for China and Pakistan but also for the entire region. “Providing a safe and secure maritime environment is pivotal to the success of CPEC and that Pakistan Navy is fully committed to this onerous task and a number of steps have been taken towards this end. The 3rd of the FAC(M) and MPVs, once fully operational, will contribute significantly towards ensuring maritime security in the area”, he said.

Earlier, MD KS&EW Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah, in his welcome address said that, presently KS&EW has number of shipbuilding orders and soon will be simultaneously constructing ships on all 3 slipways. While highlighting other production areas of KS&EW, he mentioned that graving docks are already booked for various ship repair activities till next year and recently established foundry has orders for 25 Sugar Mill Rollers, along with manufacturing of 7 cranes for Pakistan Railways. He informed that the Ship Lift & Transfer System is progressing satisfactorily and with its completion, KS&EW’s capacity of shipbuilding and ship repair would be enhanced from 5 to 18 ships at a time. This will significantly increase KS&EW revenue generation thereby enabling high tax return and resultantly more jobs.

The ceremony was attended by high ranking officials and dignitaries from China, Pakistan Navy, Government authorities and corporate sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> Since 1957
> Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works Limited
> IMS Certified
> 
> Marching towards Self Reliance – Launching of 3rd FAC(M) and Keel Laying of 600 tons Maritime Patrol Vessel at KS&EW
> 
> 
> 
> Launching ceremony of 3rd Fast Attack Craft (Missile); FAC (M), being built for Pakistan Navy, and Keel laying of 600 tons Maritime Patrol Vessel (MPV), being built for Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA), was held at KS&EW on 17 Sept 2016. Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah, Chief of the Naval Staff graced the occasion as Chief Guest.
> 
> In his address on the occasion, the Naval Chief highly appreciated the simultaneous launching of 3rd FAC(M) and Keel Laying of 600 tons MPV and said that the accomplishment of these diverse milestones is indeed a loud manifestation of the indigenization policy of the government especially attaining self reliance in defence capabilities. He further acknowledged that presently 3 vessels are being constructed at KS&EW with the technical collaboration of Pakistan’s time tested friend China.
> 
> While highlighting Pakistan’s geostrategic importance, Admiral Zakaullah emphasized that induction of these vessels would not only enhance operational capability of Pakistan Navy and PMSA but also go a long way in ensuring maritime peace and stability in the region. The Naval Chief also highlighted the significance of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) for enhancing regional trade activity with Gwadar Port as the focal point. He underlined that accomplishment of CPEC will be a game changer with economic dividends not only for China and Pakistan but also for the entire region. “Providing a safe and secure maritime environment is pivotal to the success of CPEC and that Pakistan Navy is fully committed to this onerous task and a number of steps have been taken towards this end. The 3rd of the FAC(M) and MPVs, once fully operational, will contribute significantly towards ensuring maritime security in the area”, he said.
> 
> Earlier, MD KS&EW Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah, in his welcome address said that, presently KS&EW has number of shipbuilding orders and soon will be simultaneously constructing ships on all 3 slipways. While highlighting other production areas of KS&EW, he mentioned that graving docks are already booked for various ship repair activities till next year and recently established foundry has orders for 25 Sugar Mill Rollers, along with manufacturing of 7 cranes for Pakistan Railways. He informed that the Ship Lift & Transfer System is progressing satisfactorily and with its completion, KS&EW’s capacity of shipbuilding and ship repair would be enhanced from 5 to 18 ships at a time. This will significantly increase KS&EW revenue generation thereby enabling high tax return and resultantly more jobs.
> 
> The ceremony was attended by high ranking officials and dignitaries from China, Pakistan Navy, Government authorities and corporate sector.



Is this agency other than Coast Guard I am talking about Pakistan Maritime Security Agency ?


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

JK! said:


> If the subs Pakistan procures end up being the S20 variant of the Type 039A subs they can be fitted with alternative AIP systems due to its modular design which includes foreign systems.
> 
> If this were the case where could Pakistan look at for these systems?


The AIP will probably be Chinese. It's just a question of if it will be China's existing Stirling AIP design or a different one, such as fuel-cell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Naif al Hilali

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> The AIP will probably be Chinese. It's just a question of if it will be China's existing Stirling AIP design or a different one, such as fuel-cell.


Bismillah ir Rahman ar Raheem

Brother, I had one question for you. I have read on this forum that Stirling AIPs are better suited to colder waters but cannot find the reasoning behind this from either a thermal or acoustics viewpoint. Fuel cells seem to be the way for the future on all counts but why is a Stirling AIP deemed more detectable in warm waters than cold?

@Penguin also


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Naif al Hilali said:


> Bismillah ir Rahman ar Raheem
> 
> Brother, I had one question for you. I have read on this forum that Stirling AIPs are better suited to colder waters but cannot find the reasoning behind this from either a thermal or acoustics viewpoint. Fuel cells seem to be the way for the future on all counts but why is a Stirling AIP deemed more detectable in warm waters than cold?
> 
> @Penguin also


From what I can recall from earlier discussions...

In the abstract sense, the greater use of moving components in Stirling results in more vibrations (i.e. acoustics), and vibrations move faster in warm water. In the practical sense, it would depend on how much hotter the Arabian Sea actually is in comparison to the Pacific Ocean (namely the specific areas in which the PLAN's Yuan-class submarines operate).


----------



## Penguin

Naif al Hilali said:


> Bismillah ir Rahman ar Raheem
> 
> Brother, I had one question for you. I have read on this forum that Stirling AIPs are better suited to colder waters but cannot find the reasoning behind this from either a thermal or acoustics viewpoint. Fuel cells seem to be the way for the future on all counts but why is a Stirling AIP deemed more detectable in warm waters than cold?
> 
> @Penguin also


Thermal: See eg post #12 and on here:
https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan-navys-submarine-plans-s-20-vs-type-214.459191/#post-8885108

See here, heat sink and thermal efficiency.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stirling_engine#Key_components

Detectability:
A conventional submarine powered by AIP-Stirling can remain submerged for several weeks minimizing the risk of detection and increasing its stealth characteristics [by avoiding the need to snorkel as much as possible and spending as much time as deep as possible and as slow as tactically feasible].
Stirling-AIP works burning pure oxygen and diesel fuel in a pressurized combustion chamber. The combustion pressure is higher than the surrounding seawater pressure, thereby allowing the exhaust products, dissolved in seawater, to be discharged overboard without using a compressor. This procedure allows low infrared signature and noise emission levels
http://www.deagel.com/Submarine-Propulsion-Systems/Stirling-AIP_a001357001.aspx

I don't directly see how this would be affected by differences in ambient water or air temperature.

A key attraction in fuel cell systems is the virtual absence of moving parts in most key components, which makes them exceptionally quiet in terms of machinery noise compared to closed cycle diesel and turbine systems (including Sterling engines).
http://www.ausairpower.net/SP/DT-AIP-SSK-Dec-2010.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Naif al Hilali

Penguin said:


> Thermal: See eg post #12 and on here:
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan-navys-submarine-plans-s-20-vs-type-214.459191/#post-8885108
> 
> See here, heat sink and thermal efficiency.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stirling_engine#Key_components
> 
> Detectability:
> A conventional submarine powered by AIP-Stirling can remain submerged for several weeks minimizing the risk of detection and increasing its stealth characteristics [by avoiding the need to snorkel as much as possible and spending as much time as deep as possible and as slow as tactically feasible].
> Stirling-AIP works burning pure oxygen and diesel fuel in a pressurized combustion chamber. The combustion pressure is higher than the surrounding seawater pressure, thereby allowing the exhaust products, dissolved in seawater, to be discharged overboard without using a compressor. This procedure allows low infrared signature and noise emission levels
> http://www.deagel.com/Submarine-Propulsion-Systems/Stirling-AIP_a001357001.aspx
> 
> I don't directly see how this would be affected by differences in ambient water or air temperature.
> 
> A key attraction in fuel cell systems is the virtual absence of moving parts in most key components, which makes them exceptionally quiet in terms of machinery noise compared to closed cycle diesel and turbine systems (including Sterling engines).
> http://www.ausairpower.net/SP/DT-AIP-SSK-Dec-2010.pdf


Thanks sir; missed that post. I had the equivalent of deepwater thermocline being constant below 500 feet around the world in my mind and so my estimations were off.

"I don't directly see how this would be affected by differences in ambient water or air temperature."

Thanks


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms

Pakistan's maritime patrol vessels begin voyage home from China

Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Navy International

29 December 2016

A pair of 600-tonne Maritime Patrol Vessels (MPVs) newly commissioned by the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) have begun their voyage home, the service confirmed with IHS Jane's on 29 December.

The vessels, PMSS Hingol and PMSS Basol with pennant numbers 1070 and 1071 respectively, were commissioned on 11 December 2016 in Guangzhou, China. The platforms were built by China State Shipbuilding Corporation (CSSC).

Pakistan's Ministry of Defence signed a contract with China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC), the trading arm of CSSC, in June 2015 for four 600-tonne, and two 1,500-tonne MPVs under a technology transfer arrangement.

Pakistan's Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KSEW) is constructing one vessel of each type in-country with assistance from CSSC, with the remaining hulls made in China.


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Welcome To Home.


----------



## fatman17

Reached Malaysia a few days ago.


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Are left and right boats PN ships?


----------



## razgriz19

Cool_Soldier said:


> Are left and right boats PN ships?



None of them are PN boats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

razgriz19 said:


> None of them are PN boats


By the looks: to New Zealand Navy ships (tanker and Meko 200 Anzac frigate and 2 IN ships [P15 destroyer and P25 corvette])


----------



## fatman17

razgriz19 said:


> None of them are PN boats



Never trust pak media


----------



## padamchen

fatman17 said:


> Never trust pak media



@fatman17 

Happy New Year to you and your family sirji.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Corsair255

Penguin said:


> ..............
> *The combustion pressure is higher than the surrounding seawater pressure, thereby allowing the exhaust products, dissolved in seawater, to be discharged overboard without using a compressor.*
> ...........



From that part should i understand there might be an operational depth limit for this system ? The deeper the sub goes down the higher the sea water pressure and there might be a point where the exhaust pressure can't beat the surrounding environment's pressure.


----------



## Penguin

Corsair255 said:


> From that part should i understand there might be an operational depth limit for this system ? The deeper the sub goes down the higher the sea water pressure and there might be a point where the exhaust pressure can't beat the surrounding environment's pressure.


It doesn't mean you can't have a compressor, should you wish to move beyon a certain depth. Question is also "at what depth specifically would this occur? ", in relation to max diving depth (i.e. hull strength)


----------



## TOPGUN

fatman17 said:


> Reached Malaysia a few days ago.



fatman17 which ones are ours in the picture ?


----------



## Tank131

None

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

TOPGUN said:


> fatman17 which ones are ours in the picture ?



I posted the wrong picture as I was misled. my bad.


----------



## TOPGUN

fatman17 said:


> I posted the wrong picture as I was misled. my bad.




No worries brother !!


----------



## fatman17

I think I got it right this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tank131

fatman17 said:


> I think I got it right this time.



Thanks! Good pics...what are the armaments on these?


----------



## fatman17

PN Efficiency Event.


----------



## MystryMan

fatman17 said:


> Reached Malaysia a few days ago.


Doesn't look like PMSA boats


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan Builds New Missile Boat to Protect Key Trade Routes*

By: Usman Ansari, January 3, 2017 

ISLAMABAD — Pakistan has commenced construction of a new type of missile boat as part of efforts to modernize its navy to ensure security for the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), a trade route linking western China to the Arabian Sea via Pakistan’s deep water port of Gwadar.

Pakistan hopes the CPEC will revive its economy, whereas China’s trade and energy resources will be bypassing the Malacca Strait.

First steel for the boat was cut Dec. 29. Images from the ceremony revealed it to be a development of the Azmat-class missile boat designed for Pakistan by China. Three Azmat boats have been built, one in China and two in Pakistan by state-owned Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KSEW).

A statement by the military’s Inter Service Public Relations media arm revealed that the boat, which is considered the first indigenously designed missile boat, was developed by Maritime Technologies Complex and would have the “latest weapons and sensors.”

Though released images from the ceremony leave some questions unanswered about the new vessels' exact features, notable differences from the base model include new missiles, a redesigned forward superstructure and a possible replacement of the twin 25mm cannons.
The navy declined to provide further details regarding the changes.

Defense News first learned of the new missile boat during IDEAS 2016, Pakistan’s biennial defense exhibition held in November, when spokesmen for the shipyard KSEW and the sea service separately revealed the existence of the program.

Though unwilling to go into detail, they said the new design would feature new weaponry, sensors and materials. Future plans include an indigenous combat management system, anti-ship missiles and possibly air-defense missiles, the lack of which is presently a notable weakness.

The Azmat missile boats are armed with eight C-802A/CSS-N-8 Saccade anti-ship missiles, but the new design is clearly armed with six larger missiles. Speculation is that the weapons are the C-602, an export development of China’s YJ-62, which is in Pakistani service as a coastal defense missile named "Zarb."




Defense News
Pakistan Unveils VLF Submarine Communications Facility

The subsonic C-602 has a reported range of 280 kilometers and carries a 300-kilogram warhead. It packs a bigger punch and has longer reach than the C-802A.

However, last year, a Ministry of Defence Production report revealed a ship-board launcher for a land-attack cruise missile was under development.

Pakistan’s only surface-launched, land-attack missile is the indigenous Babur. Thus far there have been no reports of an anti-ship variant, but fitting the C-602 seeker to the missile would certainly expedite development.

News of the new missile boat comes amid Chinese reluctance to establish a permanent presence in the area, forcing Pakistan to forge ahead with efforts to improve its maritime security, albeit with Chinese help.


----------



## fatman17

AC-352 is now equipped with domestic produced WZ-16 turboshaft. It's probably going to be the most advanced helicopter of its class. It has a lot of military potential in the role of utility or naval helicopters. I think that in the long run, it will be a good replacement for Z-9C.


----------



## fatman17

AC352 ASW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

What is zarb missile, is it a copy of c602a or cx-1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

syed_yusuf said:


> What is zarb missile, is it a copy of c602a or cx-1



Exactly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Sub base land attack Missile launched ??? Currently 280 miles or 450 km range, cruise missile perhaps in the long run range will be improved To 700 like ground based one ????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Press Release

Dated: January 9, 2017
No PR14/2017-ISPR
Rawalpindi - January 9, 2017: Pakistan conducted its first successful test fire of Submarine Launched Cruise Missile (SLCM) Babur-3 having a range of 450 kilometers, from an undisclosed location in the Indian Ocean. The missile was fired from an underwater, mobile platform and hit its target with precise accuracy. Babur-3 is a sea-based variant of Ground Launched Cruise Missile (GLCM) Babur-2, which was successfully tested earlier in December, last year.
Babur-3 SLCM incorporates state of the art technologies including underwater controlled propulsion and advanced guidance and navigation features, duly augmented by Global Navigation, Terrain and Scene Matching Systems. The missile features terrain hugging and sea skimming flight capabilities to evade hostile radars and air defenses, in addition to certain stealth technologies, in an emerging regional Ballistic Missile Defence (BMD) environment.

Babur-3 SLCM in land-attack mode, is capable of delivering various types of payloads and will provide Pakistan with a Credible Second Strike Capability, augmenting deterrence. While the pursuit and now the successful attainment of a second strike capability by Pakistan represents a major scientific milestone, it is manifestation of the strategy of measured response to nuclear strategies and postures being adopted in Pakistan’s neighborhood.

The test was witnessed by the Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC) General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, DG Strategic Plans Division (SPD) Lieutenant General Mazhar Jamil, Commander Naval Strategic Force Command (NSFC), senior officials, scientists and engineers from Scientific Strategic Organizations. The CJCSC and three services chiefs congratulated all the officials involved, on achieving this highly significant milestone. He also highlighted that successful test fire of SLCM also demonstrates confidence on our scientists and engineers in fostering the technological prowess, through indigenization and self-reliance. Pakistan eyes this hallmark development as a step towards reinforcing policy of credible minimum deterrence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

While Indian cruise missile testing stumbles, Pakistan has announced the successful firing of their first submarine-launched cruise missile. The nuclear-capable Babur-3 missile has a range of 450 km (280 miles) and was fired from an undisclosed location in the Indian Ocean on Monday. News of the test may flare long-running tensions between Islamabad and New Delhi, as Pakistan looks to develop “credible minimum deterrence” against Indian missile development.


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms

Pakistan test-fires first nuclear-capable submarine-launched cruise missile

Gabriel Dominguez, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

09 January 2017

Pakistan has successfully test-fired its first nuclear-capable submarine-launched cruise missile (SLCM), according to a 9 January statement by Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), the media wing of the Pakistani military.

A still taken from a video released by Pakistan's ISPR on 9 January shows the country's first nuclear-capable SLCM being test-fired from an undisclosed location in the Indian Ocean. (Via ISPR)

Named Babur-3, the SLCM was fired to a range of 450 km from an underwater, mobile platform at an undisclosed location in the Indian Ocean, according to the statement, adding that the missile "hit its target with precise accuracy". The new head of ISPR, Major General Asif Ghafoor, posted a video of the test launch on his Twitter account.

The Babur-3 is a sea-based variant of the Babur-2 ground-launched cruise missile, which was successfully tested in December 2016, according to ISPR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakEye

fatman17 said:


> Sea Platforms
> 
> Pakistan test-fires first nuclear-capable submarine-launched cruise missile
> 
> Gabriel Dominguez, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 
> 09 January 2017
> 
> Pakistan has successfully test-fired its first nuclear-capable submarine-launched cruise missile (SLCM), according to a 9 January statement by Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), the media wing of the Pakistani military.
> 
> A still taken from a video released by Pakistan's ISPR on 9 January shows the country's first nuclear-capable SLCM being test-fired from an undisclosed location in the Indian Ocean. (Via ISPR)
> 
> Named Babur-3, the SLCM was fired to a range of 450 km from an underwater, mobile platform at an undisclosed location in the Indian Ocean, according to the statement, adding that the missile "hit its target with precise accuracy". The new head of ISPR, Major General Asif Ghafoor, posted a video of the test launch on his Twitter account.
> 
> The Babur-3 is a sea-based variant of the Babur-2 ground-launched cruise missile, which was successfully tested in December 2016, according to ISPR.


which type of submarine was fired this nuclear cruise missile ?


----------



## fatman17

pakeye said:


> which type of submarine was fired this nuclear cruise missile ?



Agosta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## messiach

Good work. Air launched, land attack and sub-launched cruisers. That's deterrent.
Now indians come on, start begging israel.




fatman17 said:


> Sea Platforms
> 
> Pakistan test-fires first nuclear-capable submarine-launched cruise missile
> 
> Gabriel Dominguez, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 
> 09 January 2017
> 
> Pakistan has successfully test-fired its first nuclear-capable submarine-launched cruise missile (SLCM), according to a 9 January statement by Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), the media wing of the Pakistani military.
> 
> A still taken from a video released by Pakistan's ISPR on 9 January shows the country's first nuclear-capable SLCM being test-fired from an undisclosed location in the Indian Ocean. (Via ISPR)
> 
> Named Babur-3, the SLCM was fired to a range of 450 km from an underwater, mobile platform at an undisclosed location in the Indian Ocean, according to the statement, adding that the missile "hit its target with precise accuracy". The new head of ISPR, Major General Asif Ghafoor, posted a video of the test launch on his Twitter account.
> 
> The Babur-3 is a sea-based variant of the Babur-2 ground-launched cruise missile, which was successfully tested in December 2016, according to ISPR.


----------



## syed_yusuf

fatman17 said:


> Exactly


Exactly what?


----------



## khanasifm

fatman17 said:


> Sea Platforms
> 
> Pakistan test-fires first nuclear-capable submarine-launched cruise missile
> 
> Gabriel Dominguez, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 
> 09 January 2017
> 
> Pakistan has successfully test-fired its first nuclear-capable submarine-launched cruise missile (SLCM), according to a 9 January statement by Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), the media wing of the Pakistani military.
> 
> A still taken from a video released by Pakistan's ISPR on 9 January shows the country's first nuclear-capable SLCM being test-fired from an undisclosed location in the Indian Ocean. (Via ISPR)
> 
> Named Babur-3, the SLCM was fired to a range of 450 km from an underwater, mobile platform at an undisclosed location in the Indian Ocean, according to the statement, adding that the missile "hit its target with precise accuracy". The new head of ISPR, Major General Asif Ghafoor, posted a video of the test launch on his Twitter account.
> 
> The Babur-3 is a sea-based variant of the Babur-2 ground-launched cruise missile, which was successfully tested in December 2016, according to ISPR.



Based on this report the test range was 450km but this does not mean max range for weapon is 450km unless it was stated somewhere else we know baber 2 has 700 lm range


----------



## MystryMan

khanasifm said:


> Based on this report the test range was 450km but this does not mean max range for weapon is 450km unless it was stated somewhere else we know baber 2 has 700 lm range


Hmm.... interesting. So it means we could very well have a SLCM with >450km range. Hoping for a >1000km version next.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

MystryMan said:


> Hmm.... interesting. So it means we could very well have a SLCM with >450km range. Hoping for a >1000km version next.


Sir, the range at which it was tested was "450km," the range of the weapon is +/-1,000kms.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MystryMan

Khafee said:


> Sir, the range at which it was tested was "450km," the range of the weapon is +/-1,000kms.


Sir, If we take the range of Babar-3 as around 1000km then why our GLCM and ALCM version still at 700 and 350km? Is that also a case of test range rather than actual?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

MystryMan said:


> Sir, If we take the range of Babar-3 as around 1000km then why our GLCM and ALCM version still at 700 and 350km? Is that also a case of test range rather than actual?



Raad is at 350 because of MTCR, the conventional warhead version is available for export. This is the declared range, and not actual range. Secondly, this range is, when launched from the ground / sea level, when launched from altitude it is definitely more. 

GLCM - 700km - This was the actual range +/- of the initial Babur1a, more than a decade ago, but the world has moved on since then, hasn't it?


This post might be pf interest to you:

https://defence.pk/threads/successf...te-nuke-triad-club.471973/page-5#post-9098830


Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

*Pakistan Navy rescues fishing vessel near Ormara, saves 18 fishermen from drowning*
January 16, 2017


Pakistan Navy rescued 18 fishermen from a sinking fishing boat near Ormara Coast, said a statement issued on Sunday.

The fishing vessel “Al-Rehman” which had sailed from Karachi on December 25 with 18 fishermen on board lost propulsion as both of its engines became defective, read the statement.






Navy rescue team recoveres the fishermen near Ormara. —Navy PR
On receipt of distress message at Jinnah Naval Base Ormara from the boat that it was heavily flooded and would sink with 18 persons on board if not rescued swiftly, a Pakistan Navy rescue team was promptly dispatched, said the Pakistan Navy release.

The navy team reportedly faced heavy swells, strong chilly winds and extremely poor visibility throughout the operation.





Rescue team recovering the fishermen from a sinking fishing. —Navy PR
The commander of Jinnah Naval Base, Ormara, is said to have personally overseen the execution of the search and rescue operation on board the rescue craft.

After nearly three-hour of teamwork, all 18 fishermen were rescued from the sinking boat, said the navy spokesperson.

“The rescued fishermen were severely dehydrated from the ordeal. They were brought to Jinnah Naval Base at Ormara and given medical care and much needed nourishment,” it concluded.








Source : APP

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fatman17

PMSA MPVs arrive in Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Two Corvettes PMSS HINGOL and BASOL inducted in Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) In an impressive ceremony held at Pakistan Navy’s Jinnah Naval Base Ormara, Balochistan, . Defence Minister of Pakistan, Mr Khawaja Muhammad Asif was Chief Guest for the ceremony. 

Later, the dignitary visited Cadet College Ormara and Bahria Model College to witnesses various activities and interacted with the cadets and students. The Defence Minister also visited PN hospital, PNS DARMAAN JAH where he was briefed about the various medical facilities and services being provided to local populace as well as the medical camps frequently organized in remote coastal areas of Balochistan.

The Defence Minister acknowledged the efforts and appreciated Pakistan Navy for effectively contributing in the noble cause and providing the great service to the coastal populace.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fatman17

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Two Corvettes PMSS HINGOL and BASOL inducted in Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) In an impressive ceremony held at Pakistan Navy’s Jinnah Naval Base Ormara, Balochistan, . Defence Minister of Pakistan, Mr Khawaja Muhammad Asif was Chief Guest for the ceremony.
> 
> Later, the dignitary visited Cadet College Ormara and Bahria Model College to witnesses various activities and interacted with the cadets and students. The Defence Minister also visited PN hospital, PNS DARMAAN JAH where he was briefed about the various medical facilities and services being provided to local populace as well as the medical camps frequently organized in remote coastal areas of Balochistan.
> 
> The Defence Minister acknowledged the efforts and appreciated Pakistan Navy for effectively contributing in the noble cause and providing the great service to the coastal populace.
> 
> View attachment 371683
> View attachment 371684
> View attachment 371685
> View attachment 371686



Can someone identify the Type of these corvettes.


----------



## khavar

Good Pak Navi zinda bad

Keep it up


----------



## Tank131

fatman17 said:


> Can someone identify the Type of these corvettes.



Im pretty sure these "corvettes" are just the opv they just got from china.


----------



## fatman17

Country Risk

Pakistan bolsters Gwadar port security with two new patrol vessels from China

Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Navy International

26 January 2017

Key PointsPakistan has inducted, and will soon bring into operation, two 600-tonne vessels it ordered from ChinaVessels will bolster maritime security at Gwadar port, an important node along an infrastructure project with Beijing

The Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) has held a local induction ceremony for two new 600-tonne Maritime Patrol Vessels (MPVs) it recently commissioned in China, and will soon deploy the vessels for duties around Gwadar port, the service confirmed with IHS Jane's on 26 January.

The vessels, PMSS Hingol and PMSS Basol with pennant numbers 1070 and 1071 respectively, were both first commissioned in December 2016 in Guangzhou, China, and subsequently began their voyage home towards Pakistan in the same month.


----------



## Tank131

So these have 2 12.7mm guns and a 30mm chain gun. What does the 1500t OPV come with?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tank131

They should all be equipped with uav copters. Something like the Saker H300 or V750 armed with Barq or TL-2. They would give each ship over the horizon surveillance capabilities (like the GRC cutters do) but it will also give them over the horizon strike capabilities.


----------



## aziqbal

3rd Azmat class under going outfitting at Karachi shipyard

The anti ship canisters have not been fitted yet aparently they have arrived from China

The Middle units are 2 x landing craft mechanised

And to the left is the replenishment tanker





PN tanker on sea trials

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

Steel cutting / keel laying ceremony for 1500t OPV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

Gabya-class frigate TCG Gelibolu leaves its homeport for AMAN-17.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed_yusuf

What happened to Maestrale-class frigate deal with Italy


----------



## fatman17

syed_yusuf said:


> What happened to Maestrale-class frigate deal with Italy



What deal


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## syed_yusuf

fatman17 said:


> What deal


There were serious discussions on this topic


----------



## fatman17

syed_yusuf said:


> There were serious discussions on this topic



Discussions are common place


----------



## fatman17

Since 1957
Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works Limited
IMS Certified

Keel Laying Ceremony of 1500 Tons Maritime Patrol Vessel Being Built for Pakistan Maritime Security Agency at KS&EW



Keel Laying Ceremony of 1500 Tons Maritime Patrol Vessel (MPV) being built for Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) was held at KS&EW on 27 Jan 2017. Federal Minister for Defence Production, Rana Tanveer Hussain, graced the occasion as Chief Guest.

1500 Tons MPV is a state of the art, multi mission vessel with steel hull and aluminium super structure. This MPV will be primarily used for maritime security, patrolling and policing operations. It will have the total length of 95 meters.

On the occasion, the Chief Guest congratulated KS&EW and M/s China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC) on achieving this important milestone one month ahead of the construction schedule, and said that it is yet another land mark project that speaks volumes of the evergreen friendship between China and Pakistan. He further said that with the developments of strategic project of CPEC, responsibilities of PN and PMSA have increased manifolds in order to protect maritime interest of Pakistan. While appreciating the sound planning of the management, he said that KS&EW has become a role model for other public sector industries, which is continuously making profit for last 10 years.

Earlier, MD KS&EW, R/Adm Syed Hasan Nasir Shah HI(M) in his address said that construction of 1500 Tons Maritime Patrol Vessel at Karachi Shipyard is part of contract between Ministry of Defence Production and M/s CSTC, for construction of 6 MPVs for PMSA. He said that these Maritime Patrol Vessels will act as a force multiplier for PMSA in safeguarding maritime frontiers of Pakistan together with Pakistan Navy. He added that all other ongoing projects at KS&EW, including 600 Tons MPV for PMSA, 32 Tons Bollard Pull Tugs, FAC(M)-4 and Multi-Purpose Barge are progressing satisfactorily. He also said that KS&EW is committed to deliver high quality platforms and services to the utmost satisfaction of the end users.


----------



## The Eagle

ISPR Official:

A media brief was held at PN Fleet Headquarters today in connection with Pakistan Navy’s multinational exercise AMAN 2017. Commander Pakistan Fleet Vice Admiral Arifullah Hussaini addressed the media and gave details of the exercise.

Commander Pakistan Fleet said that traditionally, threats to the maritime security arise from the regional conflicts and political interests. These new security challenges have also changed the maritime environment. Today, threats such as piracy, human smuggling and drug trafficking etc have made the security of Indian Ocean more complex. In this changing scenario, maritime security challenges need to be focused collectively by the international community as no country can counter these challenges single handedly. Therefore, to meet these growing challenges, we need cooperation and mutual trust at regional and international level.

Admiral Hussaini said that Pakistan, due to its geographical location; being situated at the crossroad of three important regions of Middle East, Central Asia and South Asia and for its vicinity to the global energy highway, Gulf of Oman and Strait of Hormuz, is considered an important country. Furthermore, with the inception of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and Gwadar Port, maritime activity in the North Arabian Sea is likely to be increased manifold.

Commander Pakistan Fleet said that for regional maritime security, Pakistan Navy strengthened its relations with its allies and by means of its sincere efforts at the international level, also ensured the safety of sea traders. Under the fold of Coalition Maritime Campaign Plan (CMCP) in the North Arabian Sea, we were the first to join Task Force – 150, which is intended for eradicating terrorism, illegal human, drugs and arms trafficking in the maritime domain. Let me tell you that in 2009, according to the resolutions of United Nations, Pakistan Navy along with other reputed naval forces, joined CTF-151 which is meant to counter piracy. Besides North Arabian Sea, Pakistan Navy ships are also ensuring free sea trade in the waters of Gulf of Aden.

With all these efforts, Pakistan Navy has been regularly organizing Multinational naval exercise AMAN. This exercise will provide an opportunity to gather international maritime community at one platform to promote peace and stability. The exercise includes present day maritime operations as well as professional and cultural activities ashore.

Admiral Hussaini apprised the audience that multinational naval exercise AMAN 17 has been divided into two phases i.e Harbour and Sea phases. Harbour phase includes flag hoisting ceremony at the onset of the exercise wherein flags of all participating countries will be hoisted. This phase will be followed by visits of participants from all countries to each others’ ships, meetings of senior officers and representatives of all participating countries with Pakistani high officials, sports fixtures between teams of participating countries and cultural show to highlight their culture, International Maritime Counter Terrorism Demo, International Bands Display and above all an International Maritime Conference in which participants from various countries will present their research papers. In addition, different meetings for preparation of two-day sea exercise are also included in the harbour phase, he added.

On conclusion of harbour phase, sea phase commences in which basic and high level exercises will be conducted wherein, ships, aircraft, helicopters and special operations forces will participate in diversified sea based activities including Gunnery Firings, Rocket Depth Charge Firing, Anti Piracy Demonstrations, Replenishment at Sea and Fly Past. International Fleet Review by all participating ships will formally culminate the exercise.

Dwelling upon the aims and objectives of the exercise, the Admiral said that the primary objective of this exercise is to have a platform which can promote mutual understanding and interests. In addition, the exercise is intended to devise procedures and techniques against conventional and non conventional threats. Previously, four exercises of AMAN series have been organized in 2007, 2009, 2011 and 2013 in which large number of ships, Special Operation Forces (SOF) and observers from leading navies of the region/world participated.

The current exercise is the fifth of the series, being held from 10-14 February 2017, in which 37 countries are participating. With Pakistan the host country, other participating countries are Australia, Azerbaijan, Bahrain, Bangladesh, Brazil, China, Denmark, Egypt, France, Indonesia, Iran, Italy, Japan, Kazakhstan, Kuwait, Malaysia, Maldives, Morocco, Myanmar, Nigeria, North Sudan, Oman, Philippines, Poland, Qatar, Russia, Saudi Arabia, South Africa, South Korea, Sri Lanka, Tanzania, Turkey, Turkmenistan, UAE, UK and USA. Out of 15 ships, China, USA and Russia are participating with three ships each, while one each from Turkey, Great Britain, Indonesia, Sri Lanka and Australia. In addition, two P3C Orion aircraft from Japan, five helicopters (accompanying ships of eight of these countries), 11 Special Operations Forces and Explosive Ordnance Disposal and Marines teams arriving from China, Indonesia, Malaysia, Maldives, Nigeria, Russia, Sri Lanka, Turkey, Great Britain and USA are also participating along with delegates from participating countries. 

Presence of these friendly navies from all over the world is a manifestation of firm resolve of international community towards peace and stability in the Indian Ocean. Active participation of these countries along with their naval forces is indicative of our professional capabilities. The Admiral said that conduct of this Multinational naval exercise AMAN 17, will further strengthen relations of Pakistan Navy with regional and extra regional countries.

********

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*AMAN 17 and the balance of power in the Indian ocean*

7 hours ago BY Muhammad Azam Khan
_Muhammad Azam Khan_


Navies from over 35 countries have teamed up in the North Arabian Sea from 10 to 14 February 17 for Multinational Exercise AMAN-17 being hosted by Pakistan Navy. A grand display of “collective resolve” to comprehensively fight maritime security challenges through shared effort, Organised every two year, Exercise AMAN (Peace) is breathtaking in scale and scope. The enduring theme of AMAN has been “Together for Peace”. A multinational war game AMAN, aims to ensure security and stability in a critical region of what is known as the “global commons”.

Coalitions, alliances, or union of navies are effective means of deterrence and gun boat diplomacy. Coalitions are temporary while alliances are more enduring in nature. Such groupings are based on identical views of nations about nature of challenges and threats. They are meant to apply coercive diplomacy or even use force when needed. The _casus belli _is an attack on the interests or security of its members.

It all began in March 2007 when the first of its kind AMAN exercise was held. There were then some 28 participating countries. The fifth in the series, AMAN- 17 has drawn an extraordinary number of participating countries. This representation will show in the form of ships with embarked Helicopters, Fixed Wing Aircrafts, Special Operating Forces, Explosive Ordnance Disposal, Marines Teams and Observers. An International Maritime Conference (IMC-17) will precede the two day joint manoeuvres at sea. In the conference, panels of international and local scholars will weigh up contemporary maritime security environment and challenges therein to proffer workable solutions. At sea however it would be different. Refining doctrinal concepts, combat drills against transnational threats and challenges, special operations and interoperability exercises will test the joint skills of navies and professional teams.

The maritime region of interest to Pakistan, _i.e.:_ the western Indian Ocean particularly the North Arabian Sea has usually been in the global spotlight. This was so even during the cold war. It saw 1965 and 1971 Indo–Pak wars, Iran- Iraq war and later day major events like Operation “Enduring Freedom” following 9/11. Over the past 15 years, the region has also witnessed an upsurge in naval coalitions assembled against a stockpile of non-traditional threats. These threats took the form of piracy, trafficking and maritime terrorism. There has also been a steady increase in number of natural disasters, some quite serious like the 2004 tsunami.

Some tectonic developments have however lately started reshaping the regional maritime environment. The region is becoming a receptacle, more of competition and conflict of interests than cooperation. The induction of SSBNs and cutting edge platforms like P8I, an expanding strategic naval alliance between USN-IN, the Logistic Sharing Agreement (a virtual war pact between the United States and India), construction of Indian naval and surveillance bases overseas on Islands (like Seychelles), PLA Navy conducting major naval manoeuvres with Pakistan Navy in the North Arabian Sea in a display of resolve to protect multibillion dollar enterprise CPEC, the approaching uncertainty surrounding the parallel development of ports of Gwadar and Chabahar, P5+1 nuclear agreement, an unprecedented oil glut, all seems to be happening here.

The aforesaid is not to count some other significant events. Pakistan recently tested a 700 km land- sea version of cruise missile, _Babur._ Not too long ago, India test fired submarine launched Intermediate Range Ballistic missile, K-4. On December 26 last, India tested _Agni_-V, Intercontinental Ballistic Missile (ICBM). With a strike range of over 5,000 km, _Agni V_ can reach southern parts of China. To ensure adequate stability, Pakistan tested its version of submarine launched cruise missile, _Babur III_ early this January. But all these happenings dwarf when viewed in the backdrop of two momentous developments. Russia has entered the warm waters of the Indian Ocean. And having effectively lost turf in Iraq and Syria, the IS (Da’ish) now threatens to shift focus to maritime domain.

In a historic moment the two avowed cold war rivals – Russia and Pakistan – conducted joint military exercises in September last year. On a previous occasion, in late 2015 a group of Russian Pacific Fleet warships held anti-air defence exercises in the Indian Ocean. These ships also replenished at port Salalah in Oman before returning to home port. In December 2016, PNS _Alamgir_– a Pakistan navy destroyer – docked at the Russian black sea port of _Novorossiysk _for a goodwill visit. Upon arrival, the ship was given warm welcome by the Russian Federation navy and officials of the city administration. Following the port visit, PNS _Alamgir _participated in a bilateral naval exercise with the Russian naval ships.

The one time thinking on the former USSR striving to gain access to “warm waters of the Indian Ocean and the Middle East” now lies buried deep in the dungeon of history. Under Putin, Russia is mightily inserting itself in the global order to regain past glory. Moscow stealing U.S elections through hacking of sensitive information to favour Republican, Donald Trump is a consequential example. It is now a serious emerging contender for power in Asia including Middle and Far East. And like it or not Russia is here to stay. Russian Navy is expected to frequent the western Indian Ocean more than ever in living memory. Ditto for China.

As CPEC matures and commercial trade picks up, PLA navy is projected to increase its presence in the Indian Ocean. Not only that, cooperation between PLA navy and Pakistan Navy will expand powerfully. The recent signing of contract for purchase of eight _Yuan _(Hangor) class submarines by Pakistan Navy and ongoing negotiations for corvettes as well as other platforms point to the expanding strategic relationship between the two navies- and why not?

The international order and along with it the destiny of nations in larger Asia seems to have come full circle. A phenomenally rising China and an assertive Russia have in effect stymied United States global economic and military ascendancy. A new “multi-polar” international order has returned within 25 years of a “unipolar” world that began in 1991.

With Modi government bent on disturbing the maritime order in the region and USN cosying up to IN in an unprecedented manner, Pakistan and China have little choice. China’s “Blue Book” maintains that country’s interests in the Indian Ocean are driven simply by “commercial” objectives. But Beijing’s “Blue Book” also warns that the Indian Ocean could end up “as an ocean of conflict and trouble” if countries like India, the U.S. and China failed to engage with each other more constructively as their interests begin to overlap.

There is now incontrovertible evidence that points to India’s involvement in promoting violence in Balochistan with the sole intent to stall CPEC. Islamabad recently presented a special dossier to the United Nations Secretary General on RAW activities inside Pakistan. Also included in the dossier is the sudden presence of Indian submarine in Pakistani waters – duly picked up by Pakistan Navy. The incident coincided with setting of sail by first convoy of China’s commercial ships from Gwadar on November 14 last year.

Be that as it may, Pakistan navy has raised a Special naval Task Force to protect and safeguard Gwadar port. The newly instituted special Task Force will include ships, fast attack craft, drones and surveillance assets to guard the port as well as adjoining sea.

When the warships from the United States navy’s 5th Fleet fired the first salvos of missiles into Afghanistan in October 2001 it only seemed to herald the initiation of operation “Enduring Freedom”, the beginning of an era of “unipolarity” and “unilateralism”. Some fifteen years later, the region has emerged as the battle ground for major power contest in the twenty first century. Amidst increasing economic stakes and expanding strategic naval alliances, new battle lines are being drawn. With issues like piracy and terrorism shrinking and receding into the background, the traditional military threats have resurged once again.

In the foreseeable future both, China and Russia are likely to increase their “political footprint” in the western Indian Ocean. The region will witness a struggle for balance of power. India and the United States will mutually endeavour to block China and Pakistan from advancing their commercial and maritime interests in the Indian Ocean.

As during the cold war, the balance of power is not purported to avoid crises or even wars. “When working properly, it is meant to limit both the ability of states to dominate others and the scope of conflicts. Its goal is not peace so much as stability and moderation”, thus argues _Henry Kissinger _the 93 year old accomplished foreign policy wizard and American Nobel prize laureate.

To all intents and purposes, the much talked about Indian cold-start doctrine redeveloped to Proactive operations is now dead. The recent statement by Indian Army Chief Bapin Rawat in a wide ranging interview acknowledging the existence of army’s cold start strategy has more political undertones than substance. The security establishment in Pakistan must not gamble away the country’s precious resources in crafting counter strategy against an issue that remained frozen in time even in the wake of major incidents in India. The focus instead must be to invest in the economic and military dimensions of the national maritime sector with renewed vigour. This is where the future prosperity and security of Pakistan resides. And it is here that major clash of interest between local and other powers will come to pass.

The enormous multinational participation in AMAN is a living testimony of Pakistan’s immutable resolve for peace and security in a sea expanse crucial to global stability. In no small measure, the large-scale exercise also negates the impression that Pakistan is drifting into international isolation, a cliché so often voiced by its eastern neighbour.



Share this on WhatsApp
*



*
*Muhammad Azam Khan*
The author is a freelance journalist who frequently contributes on maritime and security related issues. He can be reached at: mazamkhan54@gmail.com.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan and Turkish Naval Ships as part of the Aman17 exercises in the Arabian Sea off the coast of Karachi.
__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Commander U.S Naval Forces Central Command (NAVCENT) Vice Admiral Kevin M Donegan visited Naval Headquarters today and called on Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral M Zakaullah in his office.
During the meeting matters of mutual interest including bilateral naval collaboration and security environment in Indian Ocean Region came under discussion.


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> Commander U.S Naval Forces Central Command (NAVCENT) Vice Admiral Kevin M Donegan visited Naval Headquarters today and called on Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral M Zakaullah in his office.
> During the meeting matters of mutual interest including bilateral naval collaboration and security environment in Indian Ocean Region came under discussion.


Painting in the background ??? which coastal city ??


----------



## The Eagle

khanasifm said:


> Painting in the background ??? which coastal city ??



Karachi, Manora.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Compare






Vice Admiral RC Wijegunaratne, Commander Sri Lanka Navy visited Naval Headquarters Islamabad and called on Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

ghazi52 said:


> Compare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vice Admiral RC Wijegunaratne, Commander Sri Lanka Navy visited Naval Headquarters Islamabad and called on Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah.




What are we comparing exactly ?


----------



## Erl

ghazi52 said:


> Compare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vice Admiral RC Wijegunaratne, Commander Sri Lanka Navy visited Naval Headquarters Islamabad and called on Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah.


The difference is almost a ton !!!
One question. It's almost a or if i'm not wrong, two decades that Pakistan has declared it's interest in purchasing of Ada-class (MILGEM) corvettes from Turkey. Is there any news about that anti-sub corvette?


----------



## fatman17

*Maritime security through partnership [IDEX17D2]*
*RICHARD SCOTT*
19 February 2017





With the conflict in Yemen now starting to spill out into neighbouring seas, the spotlight is once again falling on naval forces to ensure that maritime trade can continue to flow unimpeded into the Middle East region.

That responsibility is very much on the shoulders of the Combined Maritime Forces (CMF), a unique multinational collective of more than 30 like-minded nations dedicated to promoting security and free flow of commerce across 3.2 million square miles of international waters in the Red Sea, the Gulf of Aden, the Somali Basin, the Indian Ocean and the Gulf.

Headquartered at the US Naval Support Activity in Bahrain, CMF is commanded by a US Navy vice admiral (who also serves as Commander US Navy Central Command and US Navy Fifth Fleet), with a UK Royal Navy commodore as his deputy. Operations are executed by three combined task forces: CTF 150 (maritime security and counterterrorism), CTF 151 (counter piracy) and CTF 152 (Arabian Gulf security and co-operation).

CMF is today comprised of 31 member nations: Australia, Bahrain, Belgium, Canada, Denmark, France, Germany, Greece, Iraq, Italy, Japan, Jordan, the Republic of Korea, Kuwait, Malaysia, the Netherlands, New Zealand, Norway, Pakistan, the Philippines, Portugal, Saudi Arabia, the Seychelles, Singapore, Spain, Thailand, Turkey, the United Arab Emirates, the UK, the USA and Yemen.

Participation is purely voluntary, and member nations are not bound by either a political or military mandate. The contribution from each varies depending on its ability to contribute assets, and the availability of those assets at any given time: contributions can vary from the provision of a liaison officer at CMF HQ in Bahrain to the deployment of warships or support vessels in task forces, and land-based maritime reconnaissance aircraft.

CMF’s main focus areas are disrupting terrorism, preventing piracy, reducing illegal activities, and promoting a safe maritime environment for all. Speaking to Jane’s last year, Vice Admiral Kevin Donegan, Commander, US Naval Forces Central Command, US Fifth Fleet, and Combined Maritime Forces, made clear the imperative for security at sea: “Nearly 20 per cent of the world’s oil transits through the Strait of Hormuz every day,” he said. “Imagine the impact on the global economy if suddenly that oil stops flowing because of restricted sea lanes. This region is clearly important to the whole world.”

“The sea continues to be the lifeblood of the world economy,” added Commodore Will Warrender, commander of the UK Maritime Component Command in Bahrain and deputy commander of CMF. “The protection of the seas, and our proficiency in ensuring that we maintain the capability to provide security, will remain a key maritime responsibility.

“Of course, to do this we need to ensure that we, along with our partners, have the capability and confidence to act together. The best method to ensure this is to train both as individuals, but most importantly, collectively as a team.”

This is most visibly demonstrated by the regular International Mine Countermeasures Exercise (IMCMEX), which has now widened its aperture to address a range of defensive operations designed to protect international commerce and trade. Last year’s event, ‘IMCMEX 2016’, was claimed to be the world’s largest maritime exercise, reflecting both the number of participants (more than 30 drawn from six continents) and the vast geographical spread of its activities over an area of operations from the Suez Canal down through the Red Sea to the Bab el-Mandeb Strait, through the Gulf of Aden, the Gulf of Oman, and into the Gulf. These vast sea areas provided the venue for fleet tactical exercises focused on mine countermeasures, maritime infrastructure protection, and maritime security operations.

“The participating nations are united by a common thread: the need to protect the free flow of commerce from a range of maritime threats including piracy, terrorism, and mines,” said Vice Admiral Donegan. “This exercise is also a great opportunity for us to build proficiency and test the latest technology available for ensuring the global maritime commerce stays open and secure. It also allows us to work with our partners to reinforce adherence to the international rules and accepted behavioural norms expected of professional mariners.”

Commodore Warrender added: “IMCMEX demonstrates the capability and co-operation of the international community and is not about any one nation or group. Our aim is to conduct exercises with our partner nations that allow us to continue to develop our interoperability and capability to ensure that we are ready to meet potential challenges now and in the future.

“No one nation here is big enough to be able to address the whole problem, but no one nation is so small that their contribution doesn’t matter.”



Erl said:


> The difference is almost a ton !!!
> One question. It's almost a or if i'm not wrong, two decades that Pakistan has declared it's interest in purchasing of Ada-class (MILGEM) corvettes from Turkey. Is there any news about that anti-sub corvette?
> View attachment 377872



at that time they were deemed too expensive and PN was hoping for Perry class frigates from US under EDA, but since the hold on that deal, PN may be again looking at this Turkish option.


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834097171364511749Seems Pakistan gonna buy 4 Milgem


----------



## TOPGUN

HannibalBarca said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834097171364511749Seems Pakistan gonna buy 4 Milgem




We need more proof brother thanks.


----------



## fatman17

IDEX 2017
*Pakistan MSA vessel [IDEX17D5]*

23 February 2017







The Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) patrol craft PMSS Hingol is making its debut at NAVDEX 2017. Hingol and sister vessel PMSS Basol were commissioned in December 2016 in Guangzhou, China.

The two new ships are the result of an agreement reached by China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC) and Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KSEW) in 2016 for the construction of six vessels for the PMSA, with CSTC building four vessels and KSEW two.

Hingol is fitted with a NORINCO HJ-17 30mm remotely operated stabilised weapon mounting on its foredeck. The HJ-17 incorporates an independently stabilised electro-optical director (EOD). As well as fire control, the separate EOD enables surveillance and target tracking without slaving the gun to the target.

IDEX 2017
*CONTRACTS [IDEX17D5]*

23 February 2017

*Submarine radar deal*

UK company Kelvin Hughes (Stand 05-C19) has just announced that it will supply its SharpEye I-band Doppler submarine radar system as part of a mid-life upgrade programme for the Pakistan Navy’s Agosta 90B class submarines (also known as the Khalid class diesel-electric submarine). For this contract, the company is working together with Turkey’s STM, the main contractor. With its low-power, pulse Doppler transmission technology, SharpEye can provide a reduced probability of intercept, which significantly lowers the risk of the submarine being detected but without compromising the target detection performance of the radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## razgriz19

"*Contract for the indigenous development of 1 ship-borne system with 1 Land Attack Missile and 1 Anti ship Missile. The project will complete by Oct 2018*."

Got it from MoDP website!

Are they planning to install Babur on ships?


----------



## Advocate Pakistan

Wish we had more Shipyards to speed up production, even Bangladesh have more.
Bringing private yards into the system will bring private money into defence R&D and also give the much needed competition to KS&EW, which is too much sluggish.
The global shipbuilding industry accounts for hundreds of billions of dollars. Strange that we have not thought about getting a piece of the pie yet.


----------



## imama.n

Wow very informative thread about Pak navy.


----------



## The Eagle

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah exchanging views with Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Jordanian Armed Forces, Lieutenant General Mahmoud A. Fraihat during call on at Jordan.


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan Takes Measures To Strengthen Maritime Security: Beijing Review*
Mar 09, 2017 _by_ Web Desk _in_ CPEC




file Photo

BEIJING (China), (APP): China and Pakistan are working together to implement the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) programme at full speed, which provides further impetus for the two nations to extend their cooperation from land to sea.

CPEC will become a 3,000-km-long route connecting Kashgar in northwest China’s Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region to Gwadar Port in Pakistan’s Balochistan province. Along the route, the two countries are building a network of extensive roads, railways, ports and other infrastructure.

According to “Beijing Review”, with Gwadar port a new option, China’s cargo trade routes to the Middle East, Africa and Europe will receive a further boost. The busy shipping course through the Malacca Strait will no longer be the sole passage for Chinese cargo ships bound for these regions. The deep-sea Gwadar Port is adjacent to the key oil routes in and out of the Gulf. It is also the nearest warm-water seaport to the landlocked Central Asian countries rich in oil and gas resources.

The CPEC, through making Gwadar Port a new trade hub, will bring China and Pakistan new opportunities for economic and trade growth. In recent months, Pakistan has taken a number of measures to enhance maritime governance through cooperation with China and other countries. In mid-February, Pakistan held a multinational naval exercise in Karachi and waters of the North Arabian Sea. Military vessels, aircraft and special marine force teams from 37 countries joined the five-day exercise.

This year’s drill was also a display of united resolve against terrorism and crime in the maritime domain.
Pakistan Navy established a new unit, composed of warships, helicopters and unmanned aerial vehicles supported by shore-based sensors to ensure the security of Gwadar Port and CPEC. “The CPEC projects on land have been under the protection of the Pakistani Army. As for maritime challenges, it is the job of the Pakistan Navy to protect Gwadar Port,” Vice Admiral Syed Arifullah Hussaini, Pakistani Fleet Commander Hussaini told Beijing Review.

Wang Dakui, a senior researcher at the National Marine Environmental Forecasting Center of the State Oceanic Administration of China recently visited Gwadar Port. In his opinion, Gwadar enjoys a promising future as a new trade harbor of the Arabian Sea, but measures and infrastructure to prevent oceanic disasters need upgrading.

“In addition to infrastructure projects, China is working with Pakistan to improve its research and technology within the maritime science and environment sector,” Wang told Beijing Review. According to him, since it was established in 2003, China’s marine hazard early warning system has served well in forecasting oceanic weather and preventing many losses from natural disasters, including storms, typhoons and tsunamis.
Pakistan Ambassador to China, Masood Khalid expects bilateral relations to consolidate further as more cooperation in CPEC is implemented. “We hope the progress of CPEC projects will gain more, and the link between the two countries will grow stronger this year,” he told Beijing Review.

So far, the two governments have held six annual meetings on propelling CPEC projects. The regular meeting mechanism works well to promote the communication on infrastructure, energy and port projects, according to Khalid. Through increasing inte-rconnectivity between China and Pakistan, more people-to-people exchanges can be promoted in future.
APP/asg/kmd


----------



## ghazi52

PNS Behr Paima is a hydrographic survey and Research vessel owned by Pakistan Navy. Her keel was laid on 16 February 1982 and was launched on 7 July 1982 in Japan. The ship was handed over to Pakistan Navy on 27 December, same year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Navy dress rehearsal for 23rd March parade


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Hmmm, Nice developments


----------



## FalconsForPeace

US PRAISES PAKISTAN NAVY'S ROLE IN MAINTAINING REGIONAL PEACE

Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah, who is currently on an official visit to US, interacted with US authorities and underlined the need for enhancing global efforts to effectively confront the common challenges and threats within the maritime domain.



Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah held separate meetings with Senator Chris Van Hollen, Acting US Secretary Navy Sean Stackley and President United States Naval War College Rear Admiral Jeffrey A Harley.

The US dignitaries highly appreciated the role and contributions of Pakistan Navy in maintaining peace and stability in the region.

http://www.radio.gov.pk/15-Mar-2017/us-praises-pakistan-navy-s-role-in-maintaining-regional-peace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

FalconsForPeace said:


> US PRAISES PAKISTAN NAVY'S ROLE IN MAINTAINING REGIONAL PEACE
> 
> Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah, who is currently on an official visit to US, interacted with US authorities and underlined the need for enhancing global efforts to effectively confront the common challenges and threats within the maritime domain.
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah held separate meetings with Senator Chris Van Hollen, Acting US Secretary Navy Sean Stackley and President United States Naval War College Rear Admiral Jeffrey A Harley.
> 
> The US dignitaries highly appreciated the role and contributions of Pakistan Navy in maintaining peace and stability in the region.
> 
> http://www.radio.gov.pk/15-Mar-2017/us-praises-pakistan-navy-s-role-in-maintaining-regional-peace


Chai pani visit


----------



## khanasifm

Pakistan Navy successfully test-fires surface-to-air missile
Pakistan Navy successfully test-fires surface-to-air missile

Is it old fm-90n or some new Sam ??

http://nation.com.pk/national/16-Ma...uccessfully-test-fires-surface-to-air-missile


----------



## S.Y.A

From Pak Navy's FB page:

Pakistan Navy conducted successful test launch of Land based anti-ship missile today. The missile has advanced technology and avionics, which enable engagement of targets at sea with high accuracy.
The trial was conducted from coastal region and missile secured hit on the target placed at Sea. 
The event was witnessed by Vice Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Khan Hasham Bin Saddique. Senior officers of Pakistan Navy were also present on the occasion. Vice Chief of the Naval Staff commended the successful accomplishment of the objectives of this trial and lauded the hard work and efforts of all those who were involved, especially the crew of the missile unit. 
Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah, in his message felicitated the officers and crew and said that this weapon system has added a new dimension in the operational reach of the Pakistan Navy as PN would be able to further bolster seaward defense of the nation by having the capability of launching long range anti-ship missiles from land.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842428759407915008


----------



## fatman17

S.Y.A said:


> From Pak Navy's FB page:
> 
> Pakistan Navy conducted successful test launch of Land based anti-ship missile today. The missile has advanced technology and avionics, which enable engagement of targets at sea with high accuracy.
> The trial was conducted from coastal region and missile secured hit on the target placed at Sea.
> The event was witnessed by Vice Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Khan Hasham Bin Saddique. Senior officers of Pakistan Navy were also present on the occasion. Vice Chief of the Naval Staff commended the successful accomplishment of the objectives of this trial and lauded the hard work and efforts of all those who were involved, especially the crew of the missile unit.
> Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah, in his message felicitated the officers and crew and said that this weapon system has added a new dimension in the operational reach of the Pakistan Navy as PN would be able to further bolster seaward defense of the nation by having the capability of launching long range anti-ship missiles from land.


C802A probably


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan conducts anti-ship missile test

By: Usman Ansari, March 16, 2017






ISLAMABAD — Pakistan successfully test launched a land-based anti-ship missile on Thursday, but the did not reveal its identity, possibly indicating it is a new development of its Babur land-attack cruise missile.


The military’s media branch, ISPR, said the “land-based anti-ship missile” featured “advanced technology and avionics, which enable engagement of targets at sea with high accuracy.”


The trial, witnessed by Vice Chief of Naval Staff Adm. Khan Hasham Bin Saddique and other senior officers, was undertaken in the coastal region. A warning to shipping regarding missile tests was issued for March 16-17.


Siddique congratulated the technical team, saying the test would help improve Pakistan’s defenses and operational reach of the Navy by enabling the launch of long-range, anti-ship missiles from land.


No performance details or even the name of the missile were provided, however. 

Though an image released by the government’s Press Information Department appeared to show a Babur missile, its resolution was insufficient to accurately determine the missile’s identity.


In April last year, a shore-based anti-ship missile dubbed Zarb was test fired. It was speculated by analysts to be the Chinese C-602/YJ-62.


However, a naval industry official told Defense News at Pakistan’s biennial defense exhibition IDEAS 2016 in November that Pakistan was working on indigenous anti-ship missiles. This followed an earlier revelation buried in a Ministry of Defence Production report of development of a shipboard anti-ship missile launcher.


In December, steel was cut for the first indigenous Azmat Block II missile boat, which in can be determined from the images released at the time will carry a larger anti-ship missile than the C-802A/CSS-N-8 Saccade that arms the Block I 

No confirmation of this missile’s identity has been forthcoming since then, but it sparked speculation that Pakistan’s indigenous anti-ship missile efforts were perhaps more advanced than realized. 


The Babur offers the quickest route to an indigenous anti-ship missile, with a range exceeding the limitations of the Missile Technology Control Regime in the same vein as the United States' UGM/RGM-109B (TAS-M) Tomahawk.


It has already provided the basis of further developments. The updated Babur II was tested in December. The sub-launched Babur III, was successfully tested in January, enabling Pakistan to establish a second-strike capability.


Though the C-602 reportedly cruises at a height of 30 meters, test-area altitude for today’s test was restricted to 1,500 meters — more akin to the higher cruise altitude of the Babur.


A Navy spokesman was asked to comment on the missile’s identity, but there was no reply by press time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

fatman17 said:


> In December, steel was cut for the first indigenous Azmat Block II missile boat, which in can be determined from the images released at the time will carry a larger anti-ship missile than the C-802A/CSS-N-8 Saccade that arms the Block I



Block - II sir?
I understand that the construction of first three boats (originally planned) is complete already with the fourth one under construction at KSEW but isn't it the same as the first three?

This is the picture from Steel cutting ceremony:




Yes the FAC in the pic is different from the first three boats but i am not sure if this is an accurate pic of what we are currently building! I mean, to me it looks like this is just a pic! The FAC will be same as the first three in its class.

*If you have any news about this please do share!*

P.S. If there indeed is some difference, the new missile tubes look more like the C602 tubes to be. That will also make some sense since we are already using C602 from land based platforms so may be . . . .


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Need to scale up designs by 5%-10% (Length and Width) 

Should be scaling up designs not shrinking it down further


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Arsalan said:


> Block - II sir?
> I understand that the construction of first three boats (originally planned) is complete already with the fourth one under construction at KSEW but isn't it the same as the first three?
> 
> This is the picture from Steel cutting ceremony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the FAC in the pic is different from the first three boats but i am not sure if this is an accurate pic of what we are currently building! I mean, to me it looks like this is just a pic! The FAC will be same as the first three in its class.
> 
> *If you have any news about this please do share!*
> 
> P.S. If there indeed is some difference, the new missile tubes look more like the C602 tubes to be. That will also make some sense since we are already using C602 from land based platforms so may be . . . .


At IDEAS KSEW reportedly said that the 4th Azmat will also have improved sensors and internal systems. Some claim it might even see genuine AAW capabilities, e.g. FL-3000N


----------



## fatman17

Arsalan said:


> Block - II sir?
> I understand that the construction of first three boats (originally planned) is complete already with the fourth one under construction at KSEW but isn't it the same as the first three?
> 
> This is the picture from Steel cutting ceremony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the FAC in the pic is different from the first three boats but i am not sure if this is an accurate pic of what we are currently building! I mean, to me it looks like this is just a pic! The FAC will be same as the first three in its class.
> 
> *If you have any news about this please do share!*
> 
> P.S. If there indeed is some difference, the new missile tubes look more like the C602 tubes to be. That will also make some sense since we are already using C602 from land based platforms so may be . . . .


Block ll will be a major upgrade in capability. stay tuned. ......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arsalan

fatman17 said:


> Block ll will be a major upgrade in capability. *stay tuned. ......*


Noted. Will do sir.


----------



## ZAC1

PN progress is very slow.i am very much disappointed...
submarines ka anay ma bohat time hai...


----------



## fatman17

ZAC1 said:


> PN progress is very slow.i am very much disappointed...
> submarines ka anay ma bohat time hai...


They are not toys. Lots has to happen before construction starts.


----------



## fatman17

Legion of Merit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Military Capabilities

Pakistan activates special maritime force to secure CPEC-linked sea lanes

Gabriel Dominguez, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

20 March 2017

The Pakistan Navy (PN) has activated a new maritime force known as Task Force-88 (TF-88) to protect sea lanes linked to the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), the Daily Times newspaper reported on 15 March.

An unnamed PN official was quoted by the newspaper as saying that the service has beefed up security at Gwadar Port and surrounding areas by "instituting a patrolling system in light of increasing commercial and development activities under the CPEC".

"The surveillance of the coastal belt leading to Gwadar Port [located on the Arabian Sea] is being carried out on a 24-hour basis," he said.

Jane's reported in December 2016 that the new task force is believed to be comprised of naval vessels, manned and unmanned aircraft, and other surveillance assets.


----------



## fatman17

Naval Weapons

Pakistan test-fires land-based anti-ship missile

Gabriel Dominguez, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

20 March 2017

The Pakistan Navy has test-fired a land-based anti-ship missile featuring "advanced technology and avionics [that] enable [the] engagement of targets at sea with high accuracy", according to a statement issued by Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), the media wing of the Pakistan Armed Forces.

The test launch was conducted on 16 March from an undisclosed coastal region.

Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah, was quoted as saying that the weapon system "has added a new dimension in the operational reach of the Pakistan Navy".

He also stated that the navy would be able to "further bolster [the] seaward defense of the nation by having the capability of launching long-range anti-ship missiles from land".


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rear Admiral Abdul Aleem has taken over the command as Commander Coast in an impressive change of command ceremony held at PNS IQBAL, today. On assumption of command, he is now Commander of all units and establishments of Pakistan Navy along the Coastal belt and Creeks Areas. Admiral would also head Special Services Group (Navy) and Pak Marines. 
Rear Admiral Abdul Aleem was commissioned in Operations Branch of Pakistan Navy in 1984.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

ghazi52 said:


> Rear Admiral Abdul Aleem has taken over the command as Commander Coast in an impressive change of command ceremony held at PNS IQBAL, today. On assumption of command, he is now Commander of all units and establishments of Pakistan Navy along the Coastal belt and Creeks Areas. Admiral would also head Special Services Group (Navy) and Pak Marines.
> Rear Admiral Abdul Aleem was commissioned in Operations Branch of Pakistan Navy in 1984.


This has become a very important command.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Air Platforms

LIMA 2017: Leonardo debuts ATR 72MP aircraft outside Italy in showcase of platform's maritime surveillance capabilities

Ridzwan Rahmat, Langkawi - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

21 March 2017

An Italian Air Force ATR 72 MP, being showcased at LIMA 2017 in Langkawi. Source: IHS Markit/Ridzwan Rahmat

Key PointsAn ATR 72MP is being showcased outside Italy for the first time since the platform's induction into the Italian Air ForceThe aircraft is being positioned as having a low cost of operation and being easy to maintain

Leonardo is showcasing an Italian Air Force (Aeronautica Militare: AM) ATR 72MP fixed-wing maritime patrol aircraft (MPA) at the Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace (LIMA) exhibition in Malaysia to demonstrate the platform's maritime surveillance capabilities, the company has told Jane's.

This is the first time that the platform, which was inducted into service with the AM in December 2016, is being shown outside Italy, the company said. It is one of two airframes that was delivered to the service in 2016, with another two anticipated for delivery in 2017.

"Leonardo envisions significant export opportunities for the aircraft in the region due the aircraft's low cost of operation, ease of maintenance, and exceptional versatility in a number of maritime roles", Leonardo said in a statement on the airframe's deployment to Langkawi.

The platform being showcased is based on Leonardo's ATR 72-600 turboprop twin-engine aircraft. It is equipped with a package of sensors that includes the Selex ES Seaspray 7300E active electronically scanned array radar and the EOST-23 electro-optical turret.

The ATR 72MP's suite of self-protection measures includes chaff and flare dispensers, and missile warning systems.

According to Jane's World Air Force's, the ATR 72 also has the potential to be developed as fully capable anti-submarine warfare (ASW) platform and can equipped with sonobuoys, a magnetic anomaly detector, and an acoustic processor.





Possible future PN acquisition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cool_Soldier

what its role ? 
Patrolling and serve lance ?

what its role ? 
Patrolling and serve lance ?


----------



## fatman17

Cool_Soldier said:


> what its role ?
> Patrolling and serve lance ?
> 
> what its role ?
> Patrolling and serve lance ?


Maritime as well as ASW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## usamafarooqui2

fatman17 said:


> They are not toys. Lots has to happen before construction starts.



What about frigates?


----------



## fatman17

usamafarooqui2 said:


> What about frigates?


Nothing on the immediate cards. subs are the priority plus OPVs for coastal waters.


----------



## TOPGUN

fatman17 said:


> Air Platforms
> 
> LIMA 2017: Leonardo debuts ATR 72MP aircraft outside Italy in showcase of platform's maritime surveillance capabilities
> 
> Ridzwan Rahmat, Langkawi - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 
> 21 March 2017
> 
> An Italian Air Force ATR 72 MP, being showcased at LIMA 2017 in Langkawi. Source: IHS Markit/Ridzwan Rahmat
> 
> Key PointsAn ATR 72MP is being showcased outside Italy for the first time since the platform's induction into the Italian Air ForceThe aircraft is being positioned as having a low cost of operation and being easy to maintain
> 
> Leonardo is showcasing an Italian Air Force (Aeronautica Militare: AM) ATR 72MP fixed-wing maritime patrol aircraft (MPA) at the Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace (LIMA) exhibition in Malaysia to demonstrate the platform's maritime surveillance capabilities, the company has told Jane's.
> 
> This is the first time that the platform, which was inducted into service with the AM in December 2016, is being shown outside Italy, the company said. It is one of two airframes that was delivered to the service in 2016, with another two anticipated for delivery in 2017.
> 
> "Leonardo envisions significant export opportunities for the aircraft in the region due the aircraft's low cost of operation, ease of maintenance, and exceptional versatility in a number of maritime roles", Leonardo said in a statement on the airframe's deployment to Langkawi.
> 
> The platform being showcased is based on Leonardo's ATR 72-600 turboprop twin-engine aircraft. It is equipped with a package of sensors that includes the Selex ES Seaspray 7300E active electronically scanned array radar and the EOST-23 electro-optical turret.
> 
> The ATR 72MP's suite of self-protection measures includes chaff and flare dispensers, and missile warning systems.
> 
> According to Jane's World Air Force's, the ATR 72 also has the potential to be developed as fully capable anti-submarine warfare (ASW) platform and can equipped with sonobuoys, a magnetic anomaly detector, and an acoustic processor.
> 
> View attachment 385565
> 
> Possible future PN acquisition




Are our ATR's going to be like this ? I thought they were sent for this ?


----------



## Cool_Soldier

fatman17 said:


> Maritime as well as ASW


ASW, then worthwhile for PN


----------



## fatman17

TOPGUN said:


> Are our ATR's going to be like this ? I thought they were sent for this ?


Similar but maritime only

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tank131

3 ATR will be refit for ASW role. Rather than going for more ATR though PN should move towards Y-8GX6 which will be able to deploy more Torpedoes a d sonobouys as well as be able to fire AShM like C802A.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

fatman17 said:


> Similar but maritime only


The PN ATR-72 are ASW capable.

"And an exciting one. The airplanes are mainly equipped with state-of-the-art satellite technology to detect submarines. In serious cases, however, they are also to be expelled. Both aircraft have a torpedo launch station. For these very special technical challenges, the Gladbachers cooperate with a company from Braunschweig."

http://m.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/moenchengladbach/flughafen-grossauftrag-aus-pakistan-aid-1.5990367


----------



## Rocky rock



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Beautiful Machine


----------



## Advocate Pakistan

Just a question;
What type of fighters jets are usually better for naval uses.
1) single engine lightweight aircraft like the JF-17.
2) Twin engine medium weight like Rafale.
3) Twin engine heavyweight like SU-30/35.
Plus also tell whether the airframe requires more composites or alloys for uses over the seas.


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Twin Engine fighter is much better in Naval War zones.
For Pakistan J11 D could good choice due to availability and affordability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan

Advocate Pakistan said:


> Just a question;
> What type of fighters jets are usually better for naval uses.
> 1) single engine lightweight aircraft like the JF-17.
> 2) Twin engine medium weight like Rafale.
> 3) Twin engine heavyweight like SU-30/35.
> Plus also tell whether the airframe requires more composites or alloys for uses over the seas.



Hi,

Twin engine heavy aircraft are a must for naval missions. Rafale---if you have an aircraft carrier---is excellent---otherwise---you need a air superiority aircraft and a deep strike aircraft---.

SU35 would do fine.

Composites may do better than alloys over the ocean.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Fist

Shuhda Mounument set up at PNHQ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Z9EC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms

China's CSOC showcases a new 4,000-tonne frigate

Michele Capeleto, Langkawi - IHS Jane's Navy International

28 March 2017

A model of the 4,000-tonne frigate showcased by China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Company (CSOC) at LIMA 2017 in Langkawi. Source: IHS Markit/ Michele Capeleto

Chinese state-owned shipbuilder China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Company (CSOC) revealed technical specifications of a new frigate design it is showcasing at the LIMA 2017 exhibition in Langkawi.

In an interview with Jane's, a CSOC engineer disclosed that the "new ship is a derivative of the Jiangkai II class of frigates, but features a renewed superstructure".

According to specifications confirmed by the company, the vessel is slightly larger than the Jiangkai II, featuring an overall length of 135 m, a beam of 16 m, a draught of 4.4 m, and a displacement of around 3,850 tonne.

The platform is powered by four sets of 16PA6STC engines in a CODAD configuration, driving two propeller shafts for a top speed of up to 26 kt. It has an endurance of 21 days, and standard range of 4,000 nautical miles at cruising speed of 18 kt.

Where the innovation stands, however, is in the armament suite and sensors. Weapons aboard comprise a single-barrel 76 mm main naval guns, topped up by two six-barrel Type 730A 30 mm guns for short-range self defence.

Stern view of the 4,000-tonne frigate model showcased by China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Company (CSOC) at LIMA 2017 in Langkawi. (IHS Markit/ Michele Capeleto)

"Unlike in other versions [of frigates displayed by CSOC at defence shows], the two 30 mm guns are no longer mounted on the main bridge, but rather amid-ship, closer to the [24-cells] surface-to-air missile [SAM] launcher."

The ship's foredeck still hosts a 32-cell vertical launching system (VLS) firing the HHQ-16 (40 km of range), and there are two quadruple launchers of the C-802 surface-to-surface missile (SSM) mounted amid-ship.

Commenting on the sensors, the engineer added that "the above-water sensor suite will include a phased-array radar mounted in an integrated mast. The ship will also mount an over the horizon [OTH] radar comparable to the [active/passive] SLR66".

The frigate's anti-submarine warfare (ASW) capabilities will be provided by a hull-mounted sonar and torpedo tubes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

fatman17 said:


> Sea Platforms
> 
> China's CSOC showcases a new 4,000-tonne frigate
> 
> Michele Capeleto, Langkawi - IHS Jane's Navy International
> 
> 28 March 2017
> 
> A model of the 4,000-tonne frigate showcased by China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Company (CSOC) at LIMA 2017 in Langkawi. Source: IHS Markit/ Michele Capeleto
> 
> Chinese state-owned shipbuilder China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Company (CSOC) revealed technical specifications of a new frigate design it is showcasing at the LIMA 2017 exhibition in Langkawi.
> 
> In an interview with Jane's, a CSOC engineer disclosed that the "new ship is a derivative of the Jiangkai II class of frigates, but features a renewed superstructure".
> 
> According to specifications confirmed by the company, the vessel is slightly larger than the Jiangkai II, featuring an overall length of 135 m, a beam of 16 m, a draught of 4.4 m, and a displacement of around 3,850 tonne.
> 
> The platform is powered by four sets of 16PA6STC engines in a CODAD configuration, driving two propeller shafts for a top speed of up to 26 kt. It has an endurance of 21 days, and standard range of 4,000 nautical miles at cruising speed of 18 kt.
> 
> Where the innovation stands, however, is in the armament suite and sensors. Weapons aboard comprise a single-barrel 76 mm main naval guns, topped up by two six-barrel Type 730A 30 mm guns for short-range self defence.
> 
> Stern view of the 4,000-tonne frigate model showcased by China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Company (CSOC) at LIMA 2017 in Langkawi. (IHS Markit/ Michele Capeleto)
> 
> "Unlike in other versions [of frigates displayed by CSOC at defence shows], the two 30 mm guns are no longer mounted on the main bridge, but rather amid-ship, closer to the [24-cells] surface-to-air missile [SAM] launcher."
> 
> The ship's foredeck still hosts a 32-cell vertical launching system (VLS) firing the HHQ-16 (40 km of range), and there are two quadruple launchers of the C-802 surface-to-surface missile (SSM) mounted amid-ship.
> 
> Commenting on the sensors, the engineer added that "the above-water sensor suite will include a phased-array radar mounted in an integrated mast. The ship will also mount an over the horizon [OTH] radar comparable to the [active/passive] SLR66".
> 
> The frigate's anti-submarine warfare (ASW) capabilities will be provided by a hull-mounted sonar and torpedo tubes.
> 
> View attachment 387372
> View attachment 387373



Since we are talking future, this frigate need to be modified with

1 - 16 VLS SSM supersonic like CX-1 etc,
2 - have 2 helicopter instead of one

with these mods, i think PN can safely go for it. start with 4 plus an option for 4 [to be produced locally] . to serve longer term interests.


----------



## Zarvan

Naval Chief speaking on the occasion Golden Jubilee of founding of SSGN


----------



## Tank131

fatman17 said:


> Sea Platforms
> 
> China's CSOC showcases a new 4,000-tonne frigate
> 
> Michele Capeleto, Langkawi - IHS Jane's Navy International
> 
> 28 March 2017
> 
> A model of the 4,000-tonne frigate showcased by China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Company (CSOC) at LIMA 2017 in Langkawi. Source: IHS Markit/ Michele Capeleto
> 
> Chinese state-owned shipbuilder China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Company (CSOC) revealed technical specifications of a new frigate design it is showcasing at the LIMA 2017 exhibition in Langkawi.
> 
> In an interview with Jane's, a CSOC engineer disclosed that the "new ship is a derivative of the Jiangkai II class of frigates, but features a renewed superstructure".
> 
> According to specifications confirmed by the company, the vessel is slightly larger than the Jiangkai II, featuring an overall length of 135 m, a beam of 16 m, a draught of 4.4 m, and a displacement of around 3,850 tonne.
> 
> The platform is powered by four sets of 16PA6STC engines in a CODAD configuration, driving two propeller shafts for a top speed of up to 26 kt. It has an endurance of 21 days, and standard range of 4,000 nautical miles at cruising speed of 18 kt.
> 
> Where the innovation stands, however, is in the armament suite and sensors. Weapons aboard comprise a single-barrel 76 mm main naval guns, topped up by two six-barrel Type 730A 30 mm guns for short-range self defence.
> 
> Stern view of the 4,000-tonne frigate model showcased by China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Company (CSOC) at LIMA 2017 in Langkawi. (IHS Markit/ Michele Capeleto)
> 
> "Unlike in other versions [of frigates displayed by CSOC at defence shows], the two 30 mm guns are no longer mounted on the main bridge, but rather amid-ship, closer to the [24-cells] surface-to-air missile [SAM] launcher."
> 
> The ship's foredeck still hosts a 32-cell vertical launching system (VLS) firing the HHQ-16 (40 km of range), and there are two quadruple launchers of the C-802 surface-to-surface missile (SSM) mounted amid-ship.
> 
> Commenting on the sensors, the engineer added that "the above-water sensor suite will include a phased-array radar mounted in an integrated mast. The ship will also mount an over the horizon [OTH] radar comparable to the [active/passive] SLR66".
> 
> The frigate's anti-submarine warfare (ASW) capabilities will be provided by a hull-mounted sonar and torpedo tubes.
> 
> View attachment 387372
> View attachment 387373



This is the Tiger Class that was displayed earlier and is structurally similar if not identical to the "type 057" designs floating around. There are some renderings that show a 48 cell in vls in front and an 16 cells behind the stacks (between the 2 ciws). Would be an ideal Command ship for PN.


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Navy Westland Sea King Taking Part in Exercise to Celebrate Golden Jubilee of SSG-NQuote

Post Wed Mar 29, 2017 4:14 pm

Pakistan Navy Westland Sea King Mk.45 (serial number 4510) helicopter taking part in exercise in Karachi to celebrate 50 years (1967-2017) of Special Services Group-Navy (SSG-N).

The SSG-N was raised on March 29, 1967.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Retired PIA Fokker F27 Friendship Used for Training Pakistan Navy PersonnelQuote

Post Wed Mar 29, 2017 7:19 pm

A retired PIA Fokker F27 Friendship Mark 200 probably registration AP-BCZ seen on March 29, 2017, used for training of Pakistan Navy Special Services Group-Navy (SSG-N) personnel.

AP-BCZ was sold to Pakistan Navy in May 2007.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*Rear Admiral Ather Mukhtar takes over as Commander Karachi


Rear Admiral Ather Mukhtar has assumed the office of Commander Karachi, in a ceremony held at PNS Bahadur here on Friday.*

Rear Admiral Farrokh Ahmad handed over the command to the newly appointed commander. On command’s assumption, he is now commander of all training units of Pakistan Navy at Karachi, said a press release of Pakistan Navy (PN) issued here.

Rear Admiral Ather Mukhtar was commissioned in Operations Branch in May 1984. He has a distinguished career with wide-ranging command and staff experience.

His command appointments include Commanding Officer of Pakistan Navy Ship Mawin and Commander 9th Auxiliary & Mine Warfare Squadron.






His important staff appointments include Commandant PNS BAHADUR, Assistant Chief of Naval Staff (Training), Commander North at Islamabad, Director General Pakistan Maritime Security Agency and Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Admin) at Naval Headquarters. Before assuming the command, Rear Admiral Ather Mukhtar was serving as Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Training & Evaluation) at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad.

The Rear Admiral is a graduate of PN War college Lahore and National Defence University Islamabad. For his meritorious services, the Admiral has been decorated with Hilal-e-Imtiaz (Military).

At the change of command ceremony, the Admiral was presented Guard of Honour and was introduced to the commanding officers of the units under COMKAR Command.

The ceremony was attended by a large number of Pakistan Navy officers and sailors.

https://www.geo.tv/latest/136264-Rear-Admiral-Ather-Mukhtar-takes-over-as-Commander-Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nomi007

Leonardo ATR-72MP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

*Leonardo debuts ATR 72MP Maritime Patrol Aircraft at LIMA 2017*
Read news from Defence Blog at Flipboard.com | Subscribe to the newsletter from Defence Blog
Mar 22, 2017
832



ATR 72MP
For the first time since its introduction into service in December 2016, the Italian Air Force’s ATR 72MP has flown overseas to attend the Langkawi International Maritime And Aerospace Exhibition in Malaysia, from March 21 to 25. During the show, the aircraft and its crew will be available to delegations and guests for hosted visits and briefings. Leonardo envisions significant export opportunities for the aircraft in the region due the aircraft’s low cost of operation, ease of maintenance and exceptional versatility in a number of maritime roles.

The ATR 72MP, which was developed by Leonardo using the ATR 72-600 turboprop as a base, can perform roles including maritime patrol, search and identification of surface vessels, Command, Control and Communication, ISR, Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance, SAR (Search and Rescue) missions, the prevention of narcotics trafficking, piracy, smuggling, territorial water security and monitoring and intervention in the event of environmental catastrophes.

The ATR 72MP is equipped with Leonardo’s ATOS mission system, which uses advanced data fusion techniques to present a single tactical picture to the operator that integrates information from all of the aircraft’s on-board sensors. One key sensor on the ATR 72MP is Leonardo’s Seaspray AESA (Active Electronically Scanned Array) surveillance radar. Seaspray provides a powerful surveillance capability with a range of modes, all in a highly reliable package. The aircraft also uses the latest communication systems, able to transmit or receive information in real time to/from command and control centres either on the ground, in the air or at-sea, to ensure coordinated and effective operations. The aircraft is also equipped with a self-protection system, fully integrated with the ATR 72MP’s mission system and avionics.

The ATR 72MP can fly missions lasting 10 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

What's the difference between atr72 600 vs 500. Turkes and Italians are converting 600 into map while on has 500 mostly used in cargo mode and Germany company converting 500 I guess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms

KSEW shipyard lays keel for Pakistan Navy's fourth Azmat-class fast attack craft

Gabriel Dominguez, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

04 April 2017

Pakistan's state-owned Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) held a keel-laying ceremony on 30 March for the country's fourth missile-capable Azmat-class fast attack craft (FAC).

The Pakistan Navy (PN) currently operates two 63-m Azmat-class FACs, PNS Azmat (1013) and PNS Dehshat(1014), which were commissioned in June 2012 and June 2014 respectively.

The programme's third-of-class was launched in September 2016 and is currently undergoing trials. KSEW cut steel for the fourth-of-class in December 2016.

According to Jane's Fighting Ships , the 63-m long Azmat class is armed with eight launchers for the 180-km range C-802A surface-to-surface missile. The ships also carry a twin 25 mm gun mounting forward and a stern-facing Type 630 30 mm close-in weapon system for protection against incoming threats.


----------



## fatman17

What is the name of the 3rd Azmat class FAC which is undergoing trials.


----------



## Arsalan

fatman17 said:


> What is the name of the 3rd Azmat class FAC which is undergoing trials.


It have not be officially announced yet sir but i think they would have named it already and someone in the force can confirm. It have not been named yet publicly however!


----------



## ziya

ziya said:


>


YONCA ONUK offered to Pakistan to upgrade MRTP 33 boats,upgrade includes roketsan missiles,milsoaft command control system,and some aselsans products.YONCA also offered new version of the SAT boat to pakistans special forces

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

3rd OPV delivered to MSA.


----------



## fatman17

*Three personnel martyred as PMSA launch sinks in Arabian Sea*
|
By 
GNGEO NEWS
| April 12, 2017 
Pakistan

0
0

*KARACHI: Three personnel of the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) were martyred on Tuesday after their launch sank within Pakistani territorial waters off Indian state of Gujarat.*

The incident took place while PMSA vessel, MSS Wahdat, was engaged in an operation against Indian fishing boats illegally entering into Pakistani waters. There were seven PMSA personnel aboard the ship.

Sources told Geo News that the PMSA ship collided with Indian boats, while taking them to Karachi, some 70 nautical miles off Jakhau port in Indian state of Gujarat.

The incident prompted Pakistani authorities to immediately call international helpline, after which nearby cargo ships as well as Indian coast guards' launches also came to the rescue of PMSA men aboard the vessel.

The joint rescue operation saved lives of three PMSA personnel, while three of them embraced martyrdom.

One of the seven PMSA men aboard the ship is still missing.

The bodies of martyred men were also retrieved.


----------



## syed_yusuf

MSS Wahdat is a big boat

How come it can consider by smaller trawler

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

syed_yusuf said:


> MSS Wahdat is a big boat
> 
> How come it can consider by smaller trawler


It's a launch


----------



## syed_yusuf

fatman17 said:


> It's a launch



but still launch is made up of wooden structure compare to 500 ton boat made up of steel and aluminium


----------



## fatman17

syed_yusuf said:


> but still launch is made up of wooden structure compare to 500 ton boat made up of steel and aluminium


Wahdat was not 500 ton vessel


----------



## fatman17

PMSS VEHDAT was built in 1989 at Huangpu Shipyard, China and commissioned as PMSS VEHDAT on 13 June 1990. Since then the ship is actively operating at high seas as an important unit of OSRON-22 Squadron. She effectively participated in various Search and Rescue, Anti-Terrorist, Anti Narcotics, Anti Smuggling, Fishery Protection Operations and in several Relief Operations.





This is a 500 ton ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Wahdat was not 500 ton vessel


I was wrong. my bad


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms

China hands over third MPV to Pakistan

Gabriel Dominguez, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

19 April 2017

The Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) has received a third maritime patrol vessel (MPV) from China, according to the Xinhua news agency.

Built by the China State Shipbuilding Corporation (CSSC), the 600-tonne ship was handed over to the PMSA on 11 April in Guangzhou: the capital of the southern Chinese province of Guangdong, the Chinese media outlet reported on 14 April.

The two other MPVs, PMSS Hingol and PMSS Basol with pennant numbers 1070 and 1071 respectively, were commissioned on 11 December 2016 in Guangzhou, China.

According to Xinhua, the recently inducted ships "have already demonstrated their reliability and excellent performance during visits and exchanges, joint drills, maritime rescue, and other missions in Pakistan


----------



## WarFariX

Pakistan Navy flotilla comprising multi-mission frigate PNS SAIF and combat support ship PNS NASR is on an Overseas Deployment to South East Asian countries under the command of Commodore Zaka Ur Rehman SI(M), Commander 25th Destroyer Squadron as mission commander. During the Overseas Deployment, the ships undertook a 3 days good will visit to the Port of Male, Maldives. Upon arrival at Male, PN flotilla was warmly received by Principle Director of Maldivian Coast Guard, Lt Col Muhammad Saleem, Officers from Maldives National Defence Forces (MNDF) and Pakistan Embassy staff.
During the stay, PN Mission Commander along with Commanding Officers of both ships held meetings with various high ranking officials of MNDF. Matters related to bilateral issues were deliberated upon during these talks.
A reception was also hosted onboard PNS NASR which was attended by dignitaries from Government, Military and Civil sectors. Maj Gen Ahmed Shiyam, Chief of Defence Force MNDF was the Chief Guest on the occasion.
On culmination of port visit, the PN flotilla conducted Passage Exercise with Maldives Coast Guard boats in the Indian Ocean with an aim to enhance interoperability between the two maritime forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

2nd Fleet Tanker under construction at KSEW. Date: 24.2.2017





2 Sub's Under construction maybe Nuclear sub or S20?




2nd Sub U/C date:24/2/2017


----------



## WarFariX

Rocky rock said:


> 2nd Fleet Tanker under construction at KSEW. Date: 24.2.2017
> 
> View attachment 391881
> 
> 2 Sub's Under construction maybe Nuclear sub or S20?
> View attachment 391882
> 
> 2nd Sub U/C date:24/2/2017
> View attachment 391883


are you sure they are under construction?


----------



## Rocky rock

MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> are you sure they are under construction?



Yep! The 2nd Fleet Tanker is U/C but doubtful about these 2 U/C subs at KSEW the pics are just month old.


----------



## WarFariX

Rocky rock said:


> Yep! The 2nd Fleet Tanker is U/C but doubtful about these 2 U/C subs at KSEW the pics are just month old.


Do you have any idea by when will Gwadar Naval Shipyard complete and operational ? I cant wait to see frigates and destroyers being made here.


----------



## Rocky rock

MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> Do you have any idea by when will Gwadar Naval Shipyard complete and operational ? I cant wait to see frigates and destroyers being made here.



No idea! but not seeing it complete in this Decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

So we are building another fleet tanker ?


----------



## Rocky rock

TOPGUN said:


> So we are building another fleet tanker ?



Yea the order was of 2 from very start!


----------



## TOPGUN

Rocky rock said:


> Yea the order was of 2 from very start!




Nice, I didn't know that thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Rocky rock said:


> 2nd Fleet Tanker under construction at KSEW. Date: 24.2.2017
> 
> View attachment 391881
> 
> 2 Sub's Under construction maybe Nuclear sub or S20?
> View attachment 391882
> 
> 2nd Sub U/C date:24/2/2017
> View attachment 391883


It is NOT a nuclear sub nor the construction of Chinese submarines have started yet. The sub in image is almost certainly the Agosta submarine being fitted with MESMA AIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## usamafarooqui2

Rocky rock said:


> 2nd Fleet Tanker under construction at KSEW. Date: 24.2.2017
> 
> View attachment 391881
> 
> 2 Sub's Under construction maybe Nuclear sub or S20?
> View attachment 391882
> 
> 2nd Sub U/C date:24/2/2017
> View attachment 391883



Unbeliveable


----------



## Rocky rock

Arsalan said:


> It is NOT a nuclear sub nor the construction of Chinese submarines have started yet. The sub in image is almost certainly the Agosta submarine being fitted with MESMA AIP.



lolx haven't you read the date mate? 28/2/2017 just end of last month and AIP was fitted on "Agosta" in 2011. These 2 subs U/C are new one's.


----------



## Arsalan

Rocky rock said:


> lolx haven't you read the date mate? 28/2/2017 just end of last month and AIP was fitted on "Agosta" in 2011. These 2 subs U/C are new one's.


 DELIVERED in 2011, not FITTED!

Actually, only the third submarine was fitted with AIP during production. Pakistan navy later in 2007 placed an order of two more MESMA AIP systems that can then be fitted into the first two submarines during there major over hauling operation. These systems were delivered in 2011 (not fitted in 2011). the first submarine is at least confirmed to have been fitted with the AIP during its major overhauling. No confirmed news is available about the second one. Please so share if you have any such information. Also please note that even if the AIP on second boat have already been involve, there is this up gradation and modernization program for Agosta subs, a contract for which we signed with Turkey a last year.
http://thediplomat.com/2016/06/confirmed-turkey-to-modernize-pakistans-attack-submarine-fleet/
Work on that is to be carried out in Pakistan as well. 

So as i said, these are almost certainly not the new Chinese subs. There is no indication that work have started already and usually such event are announced (such as keel laying and first steel cutting ceremonies).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Rocky rock said:


> Yep! The 2nd Fleet Tanker is U/C but doubtful about these 2 U/C subs at KSEW the pics are just month old.


The so-called 2ND UC fleettanker is actually a floating dock, that is in dock. As for those subs in dock, those are Agosta 90B undergoing work (i.e. MESMA installation among other things)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rocky rock

*PNS NASR. The Daddy! *






*PNS MOAWIN. The Mother. *





PNS SHUJAAT.





PNT Purjosh, PNT Sherdil.





Hydrographic Survey Vessel PNS Behr Paima






*PNS MUJAHID.








*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Awan68

With all the influence n power army has in pakistan, they have never thought of forcing the govt to put our defence budget at atleast 5%, even israel a little state spends more than twice our budget, the regional enemies of pakistan have left us light years behind in the naval arena, dont give me that establishment knows best crap, we must acceot that our leaders civilian and in uniform are dangerously unconcerned about the defence of paksitan, wars are won by navy's and our navy cant really be called a navy, its more of a martime security force damn it, we need atleast 10 airdefence guided missle destroyers and complementing airdefence heavy frigates, this is not some fanboy list, this is our do or die requirement to remain relevant in the seas, we need to spike defence budget to 5% and divert the bulk of it to navy and airforce, i say again we are quickly becoming irrelevant in the military arena of the region, when will the fathead policy makers realize we cant depend on nuclear weapons, in a war between india n pakistan niether side will resort to a nuclear exchange cause that would mean mutual destruction, the outcome will be dependant on conventional might, in the current scenario karachi will be blockaded within 2 weeks, we must stop living in flase bravado, we can kick indians navy's *** if we had half their strength bit as of now we stand at almost zero against them, all we are getting are fast attacks crafts damn it...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## usamafarooqui2

Awan68 said:


> With all the influence n power army has in pakistan, they have never thought of forcing the govt to put our defence budget at atleast 5%, even israel a little state spends more than twice our budget, the regional enemies of pakistan have left us light years behind in the naval arena, dont give me that establishment knows best crap, we must acceot that our leaders civilian and in uniform are dangerously unconcerned about the defence of paksitan, wars are won by navy's and our navy cant really be called a navy, its more of a martime security force damn it, we need atleast 10 airdefence guided missle destroyers and complementing airdefence heavy frigates, this is not some fanboy list, this is our do or die requirement to remain relevant in the seas, we need to spike defence budget to 5% and divert the bulk of it to navy and airforce, i say again we are quickly becoming irrelevant in the military arena of the region, when will the fathead policy makers realize we cant depend on nuclear weapons, in a war between india n pakistan niether side will resort to a nuclear exchange cause that would mean mutual destruction, the outcome will be dependant on conventional might, in the current scenario karachi will be blockaded within 2 weeks, we must stop living in flase bravado, we can kick indians navy's *** if we had half their strength bit as of now we stand at almost zero against them, all we are getting are fast attacks crafts damn it...




Bro! our policy states we we jf17! it will stand against every power

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awan68

usamafarooqui2 said:


> Bro! our policy states we we jf17! it will stand against every power


Lol, everyone would agree that pakistan has the longest list of enemies for any state in this world and yet our leadership is horrendously unconcerned about building up conventional might, every time mushi says yeh nukes hum ne shabart ke liye nhn rakhe hue the nation cheers like a bunch of idiots unconcerned about the fact that india ke pass bhi nukes hen, unhon ne bhi diwali ke lye nhn rakhe hue, any future pakindo conflict will be decided by conventional strength, niether side is stupid enough to resort to a nuclear exchange, they will blockade karachi n force us into submission on kashmir issue if we dont build up naval strength..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Start paying taxes improve economy and then spend on human development and energy and the Defense

This is true for all 3rd world

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Readerdefence

Rocky rock said:


> *PNS NASR. The Daddy! *
> 
> View attachment 392356
> 
> 
> *PNS MOAWIN. The Mother. *
> View attachment 392357
> 
> 
> PNS SHUJAAT.
> View attachment 392358
> 
> 
> PNT Purjosh, PNT Sherdil.
> View attachment 392359
> 
> 
> Hydrographic Survey Vessel PNS Behr Paima
> 
> View attachment 392360
> 
> 
> *PNS MUJAHID.
> 
> View attachment 392362
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hi do Nasar @ Mowain have anything on them to defend themselves from the enemy
Fire ?
Thx



Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Firing pedestal should have installed little higher so the gunner shouldn't have
To bend down to fire the gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

Readerdefence said:


> Hi do Nasar @ Mowain have anything on them to defend themselves from the enemy
> Fire ?
> Thx
> 
> 
> Firing pedestal should have installed little higher so the gunner shouldn't have
> To bend down to fire the gun



PNS Moawin Equipped with Vulcan Phalanx CIWS 2 × 40 mm Machine guns & 2 Lynx/ Sea king helos.
PNS Nasr 4 x twin 37 mm Machine Guns , Phalanx CIWS, and Sea king Helo.
both always stays under surveillance of 2 type 21 frigates.

no idea if something else is mounted on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


 
Cant the guy who has manned the 12.7mm in the first second of the Video close his bullet proof west or whats his problem ? Does he need more media attention ?



Readerdefence said:


> Hi do Nasar @ Mowain have anything on them to defend themselves from the enemy
> Fire ?
> Thx
> 
> 
> Firing pedestal should have installed little higher so the gunner shouldn't have
> To bend down to fire the gun



He is firing in air defence position so its OK !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Rocky rock said:


> PNS Moawin Equipped with Vulcan Phalanx CIWS 2 × 40 mm Machine guns & 2 Lynx/ Sea king helos.
> PNS Nasr 4 x twin 37 mm Machine Guns , Phalanx CIWS, and Sea king Helo.
> both always stays under surveillance of 2 type 21 frigates.
> 
> no idea if something else is mounted on them.


In the picture you can only see 1x phalanx where is the second one ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

khanasifm said:


> In the picture you can only see 1x phalanx where is the second one ?


----------



## alimobin memon

Rocky rock said:


> View attachment 394314


Is this Pakistan replenishment tanker ? it has Anti Ship Missiles too ?


----------



## Rocky rock

alimobin memon said:


> Is this Pakistan replenishment tanker ? it has Anti Ship Missiles too ?


Lolx no the pic creates bit of confusion these are 2 ships on right it's PN replenishment tanker and on left it's Type 21 frigate which is having missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Rocky rock said:


> View attachment 394314


Fore and aft are the position of the CWIS


----------



## Penguin

khanasifm said:


> In the picture you can only see 1x phalanx where is the second one ?


There is only a single Phalanx CIWS on each AOR.



Readerdefence said:


> Firing pedestal should have installed little higher so the gunner shouldn't have
> To bend down to fire the gun


Depends. If firing at an air target, you crouch down and aim up. When firing at a sea target, you need to stand tall and aim down. Best would be a remote control mount.



fatman17 said:


> Fore and aft are the position of the CWIS


There is only a single Phalanx on each AOR. Moawin has 2 single 40mm cannon in addition, while Nasr has 4 twin 37mm cannon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

May 2017 issue of AFM has feature on.....

EXERCISE REPORT: AMAN 2017
The Pakistan Navy hosts the multi-national naval exercise Aman 2017 in the North Arabian Ocean.


----------



## fatman17

Milgem Program 

The official said the deal with Pakistan, valued at about $1 billion, will involve four Ada-class ships weighing 2-2.5 tons. 

“We cannot offer a vessel with Sea Sparrow missile capabilities to a non-NATO country,” the official said. “Hence the suitability of the Ada-class vessels for Pakistan.” 

Turkey substantially saved in its I-class program by re-using the Ada-class platforms. Naval experts also say hull commonality will lead to maintenance savings in infrastructure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ziaulislam

fatman17 said:


> Milgem Program
> 
> The official said the deal with Pakistan, valued at about $1 billion, will involve four Ada-class ships weighing 2-2.5 tons.
> 
> “We cannot offer a vessel with Sea Sparrow missile capabilities to a non-NATO country,” the official said. “Hence the suitability of the Ada-class vessels for Pakistan.”
> 
> Turkey substantially saved in its I-class program by re-using the Ada-class platforms. Naval experts also say hull commonality will lead to maintenance savings in infrastructure.


any how we had the south african option, how come Pakistan operates spada system than?
its probably cost saving option. 
some how every branch of armed forces think that PAF is going to cover them but they forget PAF is the most ill equipped among the three as compare to its neighbour. well it atleast the RAM is better than the fm90 aboard f-22

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*Sources: Turkey to ink 'largest ever export deal for local industry'*
By: Burak Ege Bekdil, May 10, 2017 (Photo Credit: U.S. Navy/MC2 John Herman)

ANKARA— The Turkish government is about to finalize its efforts to ink two major naval export deals totaling between $1.5 billion and $2 billion, official sources said on condition of strict anonymity. 

“This will be the largest ever export deal for Turkey’s local industry,” one source said. 

An official from Turkey’s procurement office, the Undersecretariat for Defense Industries (SSM in its Turkish acronym) did not comment, saying that it would be up to the government when and how to announce such big deals. But a senior shipyard executive confirmed “matured” talks with both countries. “The government will announce it when it thinks is the good time to announce.” 

The official source said one of the deals, with Saudi Arabia, would involve the sale of at least two I-class (Istanbul-class) MILGEM corvettes or frigates. Industry sources said each vessel, coming in at 3-3.5 tons, would cost between $300 million and $500 million. 

Turkish Defense Minister Fikri Isik said recently that a big export deal with Saudi Arabia would soon be finalized, but he and other officials kept the content of the deal top secret. A Defense News report on May 3 speculated that the deal may involve naval platforms. 



At the beginning of the year Turkey began constructing the first I-class frigate for the Turkish Navy. The TCG Istanbul will be the country’s fifth locally designed warship after four Ada-class anti-submarine corvettes under the MILGEM program. Turkish officials said the MILGEM program was 65 percent Turkish. 

The I-class frigate now going to Saudi Arabia is variant of the Ada-class corvette with a longer hull (by 14 meters) and heavier displacement (3,000-tons vs. 2,400-tons). It has similar anti-submarine warfare capabilities but also features a vertical launch system for a medium-range surface-to-air missile. It has 16 additional sub-sonic anti-ship missiles compared to eight on the Ada-class vessel. 

The I-class frigate will be configured with a Mk.41 vertical launch system with the RIM-162 Evolved Sea Sparrow Missile. Both classes of vessels will be armed with one 76 mm main gun, two 12.7 mm guns, Mk. 46 lightweight anti-submarine warfare torpedoes, and RIM-116 Rolling Airframe Missile. It will also feature a hangar and flight deck for a naval utility helicopter. 

*The official said the deal with Pakistan, valued at about $1 billion, will involve four Ada-class ships weighing 2-2.5 tons. 

“We cannot offer a vessel with Sea Sparrow missile capabilities to a non-NATO country,” the official said. “Hence the suitability of the Ada-class vessels for Pakistan.*” 

Turkey substantially saved in its I-class program by re-using the Ada-class platforms. Naval experts also say hull commonality will lead to maintenance savings in infrastructure. 

Turkey’s naval industry has flourished in recent years. The production of the TCG Anadolu, Turkey’s first amphibious assault ship, kicked off recently. 

Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan has said that the Landing Platform Dock LPD program would hopefully be the first step toward producing a “most elite” aircraft carrier. Then he upped Turkey’s naval ambitions that the country would also need a nuclear vessel. 

In 2013, Turkey announced that it had selected the local shipyard Sedef for its LPD program. In the LPD contract, Sedef is partnered with Spain's Navantia. 

The planned amphibious assault vessel will carry a battalion-sized unit of 1,200 troops and personnel, eight utility helicopters and three unmanned aerial vehicles; it also will transport 150 vehicles, including battle tanks.It may have an aircraft platform for vertical takeoff and landing. A ski jump at the front of the deck can be used to launch fighter aircraft. Industry sources estimate the cost of the contract at over $1 billion. 

Under the original production plan the 231-meter-long vessel was to be completed within five and a half years. But Erdogan urged Sedef to deliver the vessel within four. 

http://www.defensenews.com/articles...k-largest-ever-export-deal-for-local-industry


----------



## fatman17

MOU signed for warships and training aircraft with Turkey. 

ISTANBUL: Turkey and Pakistan have signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) for the sale of four Turkish-made corvette warships and 52 Pakistan-made training planes for Ankara’s armed forces, Turkey’s defence industry under-secretariat said on Wednesday.

Karachi Shipyard will buy four corvettes made under Turkey’s Milgem warship programme aimed at designing and building locally a fleet of multipurpose corvettes and frigates that will replace older ships.

The Turkish defence under secretariat said the final deal was expected to be signed on June 30. The statement gave no financial details.

Turkey will buy 52 Super Mushshak training planes from Pakistan Aeronautical Complex, Kamra, to replace the T-41 and SF-260 planes currently in use, a statement by Ankara’s defence under secretariat said.

This would be the first time a Nato country would use Super Mushshak planes, the statement added.

Two warships built under the Milgem project so far, named TCG Heybeliada and TCG Buyukada, were delivered to the Turkish Navy in 2011 and 2013. Construction is going on for TCG Burgazada and TCG Kinaliada, which are expected to start duty in 2018 and 2020, respectively.

Published in Dawn, May 11th, 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms

IDEF 2017: Pakistan's KSEW signs LoI with Turkey's STM for local construction of Ada-class corvettes

Lale Sariibrahimoglu, Istanbul - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

11 May 2017

Pakistan's Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works Limited (KSEW) has signed a letter of intent (LOI) with Turkish defence engineering firm Savunma Teknolojileri Mühendislik ve Ticaret (STM) for the local construction of four Ada (MILGEM)-class corvettes for the Pakistan Navy.

The LOI was signed on 10 May at the 2017 IDEF defence exhibition in Istanbul in a ceremony presided over by Turkish defence minister Fikri Isik and Pakistan's minister for defence production, Tanvir Hussain, according to a statement issued by the Turkish Defence Industries Undersecretariat (SSM).

The final agreement for KSEW's production of the Ada-class corvettes, which is set to constitute one of the biggest-ever Turkish defence industry export deals, is expected to be signed in Pakistan on 30 June, according to the SSM statement.


----------



## Zarvan

Chief of Naval Staff calls on Commandant Marine Corps and commandant Western Fleet Command of Indonesia

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah is on an official visit to Indonesia. During the visit, the Naval Chief called on Commandant Marine Corps, Maj Gen Bambang Suwantono, and Commandant Western Fleet Command, Rear Admiral Aan Kumia of Indonesia.

Upon his arrival at Marines Base and Western Fleet Command Headquarters, Naval Chief was presented Guard of Honour.

During the meeting with Commandant Marine Corps, Maj Gen Bambang Suwantono, diverse matters of professional interest ranging from Maritime Security and Stability, Coalition Maritime Campaign Plan (CMCP), Counter Piracy Operations, drug trafficking and various avenues to enhance interoperability between Pakistan and Indonesian Navy were dilated upon. Naval Chief also highlighted Pakistan’s commitment and performance in fight against terrorism in general and Pakistan Navy’s efforts for maintaining regional peace and security in particular. Gen Bambang Suwantono acknowledged strong foundations and historical ties between Pakistan and Indonesia and lauded PN efforts and focused commitments in support of collaborative maritime security in the region and extending cooperation in diverse fields to Indonesian Navy.

Later, Chief of the Naval Staff called on Commandant Fleet Command, Rear Admiral Aan Kumia. Upon his arrival at Western Fleet Command Headquarters at Jakarta, Indonesia, he was warmly welcomed by Commandant Fleet Command and was also given detailed briefings regarding western Fleet Command of Indonesian Navy.

During the meeting, professional matters of mutual interest came under discussion. The Naval Chief Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah appreciated the professionalism and commitment of Indonesian Navy officers and men. The commandant Western Fleet Commmand highly lauded the role and contributions of Pakistan Navy in spearheading various initiatives for maintaining peace and stability in the region.





















ejaz007 said:


> *Sources: Turkey to ink 'largest ever export deal for local industry'*
> By: Burak Ege Bekdil, May 10, 2017 (Photo Credit: U.S. Navy/MC2 John Herman)
> 
> ANKARA— The Turkish government is about to finalize its efforts to ink two major naval export deals totaling between $1.5 billion and $2 billion, official sources said on condition of strict anonymity.
> 
> “This will be the largest ever export deal for Turkey’s local industry,” one source said.
> 
> An official from Turkey’s procurement office, the Undersecretariat for Defense Industries (SSM in its Turkish acronym) did not comment, saying that it would be up to the government when and how to announce such big deals. But a senior shipyard executive confirmed “matured” talks with both countries. “The government will announce it when it thinks is the good time to announce.”
> 
> The official source said one of the deals, with Saudi Arabia, would involve the sale of at least two I-class (Istanbul-class) MILGEM corvettes or frigates. Industry sources said each vessel, coming in at 3-3.5 tons, would cost between $300 million and $500 million.
> 
> Turkish Defense Minister Fikri Isik said recently that a big export deal with Saudi Arabia would soon be finalized, but he and other officials kept the content of the deal top secret. A Defense News report on May 3 speculated that the deal may involve naval platforms.
> 
> 
> 
> At the beginning of the year Turkey began constructing the first I-class frigate for the Turkish Navy. The TCG Istanbul will be the country’s fifth locally designed warship after four Ada-class anti-submarine corvettes under the MILGEM program. Turkish officials said the MILGEM program was 65 percent Turkish.
> 
> The I-class frigate now going to Saudi Arabia is variant of the Ada-class corvette with a longer hull (by 14 meters) and heavier displacement (3,000-tons vs. 2,400-tons). It has similar anti-submarine warfare capabilities but also features a vertical launch system for a medium-range surface-to-air missile. It has 16 additional sub-sonic anti-ship missiles compared to eight on the Ada-class vessel.
> 
> The I-class frigate will be configured with a Mk.41 vertical launch system with the RIM-162 Evolved Sea Sparrow Missile. Both classes of vessels will be armed with one 76 mm main gun, two 12.7 mm guns, Mk. 46 lightweight anti-submarine warfare torpedoes, and RIM-116 Rolling Airframe Missile. It will also feature a hangar and flight deck for a naval utility helicopter.
> 
> *The official said the deal with Pakistan, valued at about $1 billion, will involve four Ada-class ships weighing 2-2.5 tons.
> 
> “We cannot offer a vessel with Sea Sparrow missile capabilities to a non-NATO country,” the official said. “Hence the suitability of the Ada-class vessels for Pakistan.*”
> 
> Turkey substantially saved in its I-class program by re-using the Ada-class platforms. Naval experts also say hull commonality will lead to maintenance savings in infrastructure.
> 
> Turkey’s naval industry has flourished in recent years. The production of the TCG Anadolu, Turkey’s first amphibious assault ship, kicked off recently.
> 
> Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan has said that the Landing Platform Dock LPD program would hopefully be the first step toward producing a “most elite” aircraft carrier. Then he upped Turkey’s naval ambitions that the country would also need a nuclear vessel.
> 
> In 2013, Turkey announced that it had selected the local shipyard Sedef for its LPD program. In the LPD contract, Sedef is partnered with Spain's Navantia.
> 
> The planned amphibious assault vessel will carry a battalion-sized unit of 1,200 troops and personnel, eight utility helicopters and three unmanned aerial vehicles; it also will transport 150 vehicles, including battle tanks.It may have an aircraft platform for vertical takeoff and landing. A ski jump at the front of the deck can be used to launch fighter aircraft. Industry sources estimate the cost of the contract at over $1 billion.
> 
> Under the original production plan the 231-meter-long vessel was to be completed within five and a half years. But Erdogan urged Sedef to deliver the vessel within four.
> 
> http://www.defensenews.com/articles...k-largest-ever-export-deal-for-local-industry



Somebody please tell this guy that even Saudi Arabia is not a NATO country so why they are selling them Istanbul Class Frigates ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ziaulislam

Zarvan said:


> Chief of Naval Staff calls on Commandant Marine Corps and commandant Western Fleet Command of Indonesia
> 
> Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah is on an official visit to Indonesia. During the visit, the Naval Chief called on Commandant Marine Corps, Maj Gen Bambang Suwantono, and Commandant Western Fleet Command, Rear Admiral Aan Kumia of Indonesia.
> 
> Upon his arrival at Marines Base and Western Fleet Command Headquarters, Naval Chief was presented Guard of Honour.
> 
> During the meeting with Commandant Marine Corps, Maj Gen Bambang Suwantono, diverse matters of professional interest ranging from Maritime Security and Stability, Coalition Maritime Campaign Plan (CMCP), Counter Piracy Operations, drug trafficking and various avenues to enhance interoperability between Pakistan and Indonesian Navy were dilated upon. Naval Chief also highlighted Pakistan’s commitment and performance in fight against terrorism in general and Pakistan Navy’s efforts for maintaining regional peace and security in particular. Gen Bambang Suwantono acknowledged strong foundations and historical ties between Pakistan and Indonesia and lauded PN efforts and focused commitments in support of collaborative maritime security in the region and extending cooperation in diverse fields to Indonesian Navy.
> 
> Later, Chief of the Naval Staff called on Commandant Fleet Command, Rear Admiral Aan Kumia. Upon his arrival at Western Fleet Command Headquarters at Jakarta, Indonesia, he was warmly welcomed by Commandant Fleet Command and was also given detailed briefings regarding western Fleet Command of Indonesian Navy.
> 
> During the meeting, professional matters of mutual interest came under discussion. The Naval Chief Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah appreciated the professionalism and commitment of Indonesian Navy officers and men. The commandant Western Fleet Commmand highly lauded the role and contributions of Pakistan Navy in spearheading various initiatives for maintaining peace and stability in the region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody please tell this guy that even Saudi Arabia is not a NATO country so why they are selling them Istanbul Class Frigates ?


1. money and they get everything what usa has
2.india effect, believe it or not but of late india has been sucessful in blocking as much as sales it can


----------



## Zarvan

ziaulislam said:


> 1. money and they get everything what usa has
> 2.india effect, believe it or not but of late india has been sucessful in blocking as much as sales it can


There is no problem of India from Turkey. Pakistan is getting these on its own will it has nothing to do with Turkey. Our Police Makers lack vision


----------



## ziaulislam

Zarvan said:


> There is no problem of India from Turkey. Pakistan is getting these on its own will it has nothing to do with Turkey. Our Police Makers lack vision


here i think the issue will be money. PN was probably not able to convince the govt for another 400 million dollars for VLS for the 4 ships( to be honest this will double the amount govt was suppose to provide if we consider 400M $ were offered by turkey)


----------



## fatman17

Ada class corvettes of the Turkish Navy

Written by *D-Mitch*




TCG _Heybeliada_, lead ship of the Ada class corvettes
The MILGEM project, from the Turkish words Milli Gemi (National Ship), is a Turkish national warship program with the aim to design and build locally a fleet of hi-tech stealth multipurpose corvettes and frigates that will replace older ships which are currently in service. Through this ambitious program, Turkey seeks to improve national military shipbuilding capacity and skills and ultimately to achieve independence from foreign weapon producers, designers and manufacturers. More than 50 local companies, including the largest Turkish defense firms such as Aselsan, Havelsan and RMK Marine, play a significant role in the MILGEM project, gaining invaluable experience in warship design and construction. The MILGEM Project Office of the Istanbul Naval Shipyard Command executes and coordinates the design, development and construction works of the MILGEM project since March 12, 2004. The programme initially included the construction of 12 ships in two batches (blocks, due to important differences among the batches). The first batch would have included eight (8) multipurpose corvettes the so-called MILGEM Block I (Ada; island in Turkish) class while the last four (4) would be of the TF-100 frigates equipped with vertical-launching system (VLS) for surface-to-air (SAM) missiles. This plan changed recently as the first batch will include only four corvettes of the Ada class, while all the rest ships will be designated as MILGEM Block II.




An overhead view of TCG _Heybeliada _corvette during sea trials
In 2014, the head of naval projects for SSM, said that a request for proposals (RfP) for the Batch II (from ship 5) corvettes (also known as MILGEM -G) was expected to be issued by the end of the year. At the same time he said that work on the previously planned TF-100 project for a light frigate to replace some of Turkey's older MEKO 200 frigates had been stopped as "this role will now be covered by the Batch II MILGEM ". The new ships will have an increased length of about 10m and they will include in their equipment a) an Mk41 VLS for Evolved Sea Sparrow Missiles (ESSM), b) Phalanx CIWS instead of RAM (logically from the decommissioned Gabya-class frigates), c) two more quadruple SSM launchers, d) perhaps 25mm RWS/guns such as STOP (instead of STAMP), e) further combat system upgrades, f) new anti-torpedo system and g) diesel engines. The ships of the MILGEM Block I will replace gradually the six D'Estienne d'Orves-class/Burak class corvettes while the MILGEM Block II will replace the non-modernized Gabya/O. H. Perry class frigates (4 in service) and the Yavuz (MEKO 200TN Track I) class frigates (4 in service). This year the designation name of the new Batch changed to I-class.





Conceptual drawing of MILGEM-G class. Original photo by Arda Mevlütoğu. 
Via turkishnavy.net



MILGEM Batch II class or else Istanbul/I-class





The characteristics of the I-class frigates.
The photo was taken during IDEF 2015.
Till today (June, 2015) only two corvettes have been commissioned by the Turkish Navy and two more are in different phases of construction. The lead ship of the class, TCG Heybeliada (F-511) was launched at t the TNFC's Istanbul Naval Shipyard on September 27, 2008. The cost of the lead ship was around US$260 million. The ship entered in service on September 27, 2011. On the same day and at the same shipyard, the TCG Büyükada (F-512) was launched and exactly two years later, in 2013, she was commissioned into Turkish Navy. The same day the keel for the third ship TCG Burgazada (F-513) was laid. However, the MILGEM programme encountered major setbacks in 2013 that cast doubt over the project's future. Under the original planning a nominated private Turkish shipyard was to work together with Istanbul Naval Shipyard on the third and fourth ships in Pendik in order to transfer the know-how required for the construction of subsequent ships in its own facility, and RMK Marine was selected in January 2013. However, contract negotiations were halted in mid-2013 when a complaint from SEDEF Shipyard sparked a probe. In August the prime minister's inspection office concluded that the tender for follow-on ships was not held in a competitive manner and should therefore be cancelled. The SSM's (Turkish Undersecretariat for Defence Industries) executive committee acknowledged the findings of the inspection office inquiry during a 26 September 2013 meeting and set out a revised procurement strategy in which it was decided that the fourth corvette would now also be built at Istanbul Naval Shipyard while a new tender was opened for the I-class ships. The experience and technological know-how gained with the MILGEM project will play an important role in determining the design characteristics and the development process of the anti-aircraft warfare TF-2000 class frigates.





The two ships of the class (at the moment) in formation



Front view of an Ada class corvette.
The general characteristics of the class is a displacement of approximately 2,300tons at full load, length of 99.5m, beam of 14.4m, maximum speed of +29 knots and a range of 3,500n.m. with the cruising speed of 15 knots. The crew is only 93 people while there is accommodation for 106 passengers including flying crew and technicians (11 people). The propulsion is combined diesel and gas (CODAG) propulsion system, which consists of a gas-turbine and two diesel engines delivering a power of around 30,000kW. The ships carry one medium helicopter (S-70 Seahawk) which can be accommodated in a hangar. Additionally, each corvette carries two rigid-hulled inflatable boats (RHIB). The ships feature a steel hull and fragmentation resistant composite superstructure. Fore and aft masts and the funnel have been constructed with sea resistant aluminum alloys. The warships of the MILGEM project are designed to fully operate at sea state 5 and partially operate at sea state 6. Reduction and management of the ship signatures was taken as the major input during the whole design phase. Many classified precautions were taken in order to reduce hydrodynamic, acoustic, magnetic signature, Infrared Signature (IR), Radar Cross Section (RCS), and therefore, to achieve the specified level of stealth feature. Collective Protection Zones are designed to ensure the ships ability under NBC conditions. Locally designed degaussing system minimizes the magnetic signature for protection against the magnetic mines. The design focused on reduced Life Cycle Cost while the configuration is easily adaptable to technological improvements and changes due to operational requirements.




Modified photo of an Ada class corvette. For a high resolution image click here




The 76mm gun in action!



OTO Melara Super Rapido gun system
Each ship of the class is equipped with a fully automatic OTO Melara Super Rapido main gun of 76mm/62cal fitted with a stealth cupola and located on the bow deck. The gun is capable to intercept air and surface targets at a distance of 16 km (the effective range is between 5 and 8km) unleashing 120 rounds per minute weighting greater than 6 kg each. In comparison with the basic Compatto of the same manufacturer Super Rapido has an increased rate of 35 rounds per minute. The revolver magazine in the mount holds 85 ready rounds. The gun is remotely controlled but there is provision for an emergency local control as well. 




The OTO Melara Super Rapido of _Heybeliada_. Photo: niki-zlatev.blogspot.com




STAMP operator's console



STAMP RWS. Photo: Aselsan
Except the main gun, for the purpose of asymmetric warfare and coastal defense, the corvettes are equipped with two Aselsan Stabilized Machine Gun Platforms (STAMP) with 12.7mm heavy machine guns. STAMP incorporate advanced features, such as remote operation, built-in electro-optic sensor system, day and night operation, automatic target tracking (detect, track and fire on the move) stabilized turret and ballistic computation. The infrared and daylight TV cameras of the system enable detection and recognition of targets that would not be possible with naked eye. The system is capable of ballistic calculation and automatically tracking the targets and enabling a high hit probability by accurate firings. STAMP System has a stabilized turret which enables the line-of-sight of the gun to be aimed at the target at all times. Due to the stabilization feature, the system can perform precise firings against stationary or moving targets while the platform is on-the-move. System can be operated remotely by using the remote gun control unit and hence provides gunner protection against counter fire. System has additional features of defining firing zones both in azimuth and elevation.





Click to enlarge and save the image to view the details: modified photo of Ada class corvette. 
For a high resolution image click here.






_Heybeliada_'s RAM launcher in action



Aft view of the corvette _Heybeliada_
For specialized anti-aircraft and anti-missile defense (CIWS), the vessels of the class have one Mk 49 Guided Missile Launching System (GMLS) with 21 missiles each ready to launch RIM-116 Rolling Airframe Missile (RAM) (Block 1A). The launching system is located atop the helicopter hangar. Together, missiles and launching system comprise the RAM Mk 31 Guided Missile Weapon System (GMWS). RAM is a class-leading weapon system providing a full perimeter protection to the vessel operator. The Block 1A missile has infrared guidance system that enables it to intercept missiles that are not emitting any radar signals while the Block 0 passive radar homing capabilities have been retained. The range exceeds the 9 km and the speed surpasses the 2 Mach.




The RAM launcher



The lead ship of the class in bad weather




Harpoon launcher amidships.
Photo via turkishnavy.net



Harpoon launcher of _Heybeliada_


----------



## fatman17

Each corvette is equipped with eight (8) Boeing RGM-84L Harpoon anti-ship missiles in two Mk141 quad launchers amidships. Turkey is one of the few countries in the region (together with Egypt) that have this advanced variant (Harpoon Block II missiles are designated -L-) in their military inventory. Harpoon Block II offers an expanded engagement envelope, enhanced resistance to electronic countermeasures and improved targeting. Specifically, the Harpoon was initially designed as an open-ocean weapon. The key improvements of the Harpoon Block II are obtained by incorporating the inertial measurement unit from the Joint Direct Attack Munition program, and the software, computer, Global Positioning System (GPS)/inertial navigation system and GPS antenna/receiver from the SLAM Expanded Response (SLAM-ER), an upgrade to the SLAM. The Harpoon Block II missile can discriminate target ships from islands and other nearby land masses and thus and it provides the Harpoon with a littoral-water anti-ship capability. The Harpoon missiles have a range greater than 120km, a sub-sonic speed of 860km/h (Mach 0.9) and they carry a warhead of 221kg. Harpoon missile has a low-level, sea-skimming cruise trajectory, active radar guidance and it is capable to perform pop-up maneuver which it is a rapid climb of the missile to about 1,800m before diving on the locked target. Once the target is detected, the missile approaches this in a flight height of 2 to 5 meters until impact. The warhead does not discharge directly on impact, but with a time delay, so that the explosion takes place inside the ship and significantly more damage than at a contact igniting weapon.







Validation test of Harpoon Block II by a US Navy Arleigh Burke class destroyer





Twin Mk32 launcher of _Heybeliada_.
Photo via turkishnavy.net
For Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW) the ships are equipped with two twin Mk32 (Mod 9?) 324mm torpedo launchers in fixed positions for Honeywell Mk46 Mod 5 or Mk54 active or passive/active acoustic homing lightweight torpedoes. The Mk46 torpedoes have a range of approximately 8,500-11,000m at 45 knots (maximum speed) and they carry a very powerful warhead of 44.5kg for this category of lightweight torpedoes. They are designed to attack fast submarines and to engage them even over 400m below sea level as well as surface targets (latest variants such as Mod 5). The Mk54 torpedo is the next generation of Mk46 torpedo as it combines the expensive Mk50 search and homing system with the propulsion system of the Mk46 torpedo for optimized performance in the most challenging littoral scenarios. It has a speed over than 40 knots and it carries the same warhead as the Mk46. The decoy system is the BAE Systems Mk 36 Super Rapid Bloom Offboard Countermeasures (SRBOC) Chaff and Decoy Launching System. It is a shipboard, deck-mounted, 6-barreled 130mm mortar-type array that launches type-specific countermeasures against a variety of threats. Following launch and dispersion, Mk36 SRBOC chaff and infrared countermeasures are designed to lure hostile missiles away from ships under attack by creating false target sets. The Mk36 SRBOC launching system is controlled from the ship’s combat management system (see last paragraph), and it is dependent on information provided by the ship’s detection and threat analysis equipment. The Mk36 SRBOC consists of the Mk137 launcher, firing stations at the bridge and CIC, the Mk160 power supply, Mk5 Mod2 or Mod4 Ready Service Lockers (RSLs), and a selection of munitions. Each vessel is equipped with two or four Mk137 launchers. The launching systems are controlled by the KALKAN Decoy Control System that links the decoy launching systems to the ship's ESM, wind and navigation sensors.





TCG _Heybeliada._
Photos: turkishnavy.net



Seahawk armed with Mk54 torpedo



Seahawk armed with Hellfire ASM




Seahawk armed with Penguin ASM




Seahawk firing Penguin ASM












View of _Heybeliada_'s hangar




The new Mizrak-D ASM
As it was mentioned earlier, each corvette carries one S-70B Seahawk helicopter. In Turkish service the Seahawks carry a variety of anti-ship missiles such as Penguin Mk2, Hellfire (AGM-114K) and the new long-range ASM developed by Roketsan, the Mizrak-D (variant of UMTAS) as well as Mk46 and the Mk54 lightweight anti-submarine torpedoes. The S-70 can be accommodated in the ships' hangar. The aircraft ship-integrated secure and traverse (ASIST) helicopter handling and tracking system, developed by Curtiss-Wright, ensures the safe landing of the helicopter. There is space in the hangar for UAV.




The stern ramp with the craft retrieval system


Two Rigid-Hull Inflatable Boats (RHIBs) are carried by the corvettes. One of them with its davit is located at port side of the ship. The second RHIB is located over the steering gear room with a boat ramp at the stern.





The complete Ultra Electronics Sea Sentor Surface Ship Torpedo Defence (SSTD) system.
Image: Ultra Electronics




EAD launcher.
Photo via turkishnavy.net



Aselsan HIZIR. Image: Aselsan
The corvettes of the class are equipped with the British Ultra Electronics Sea Sentor Surface Ship Torpedo Defence (SSTD) system. The system consists of an acoustic passive towed array, a towed acoustic countermeasure, a single-drum winch, a processing cabinet, two display consoles, two expendable acoustic device/countermeasures launchers (port and starboard) and 16 expendable acoustic devices (8 in each launcher). The passive acoustic towed array is specifically designed to detect torpedoes and has additional in-built non-acoustic as well as acoustic intercept sensors. Through advanced AI processing it is able to generically identify torpedoes as well as classify specific weapon types and modes and undertake threat evaluation and posturing analysis. The system provides tactical advice dependent upon the specific threat weapon, mode and posture to maximize vessel survivability, which typically involves vessel manoeuvres and also includes the deployment of countermeasures. The countermeasures - both towed and expendable variants - lure the threat away from the vessel in a soft-kill manner by transmitting an acoustic decoy signature in the water. The system equips also the Royal Navy's Type 23 (Duke) class frigates. From the 3rd ship and after, the system will be replaced by the indigenous and more advanced Aselsan HIZIR SSTD. HIZIR is an advanced Surface Ship Torpedo Countermeasure System composed of Towed Array, Towed Decoy, Winch, Electronic Cabinet, Launcher and Expandable Decoy subsystems. The system is integrated with the Sonar, Combat Management System and Ship Data Distribution Unit. HIZIR system is capable of detecting torpedo threats from a distance required for instant counter reaction. Using advanced Detection, Classification and Localization algorithms, the system advises the operator the most suitable tactic required to escape from threat. This includes an evasive maneuvering advice for ship, related parameters and timings for towed decoy and deployment time of expandable decoys.You can watch how the new system works in the following video.




Hard-kill and soft-kill weapon systems of an Ada class corvette. High resolution image here.




Above the ARES-2 EW antennas the SMART-S Mk2 radar.
Photo: turkishnavy.net
The corvettes are equipped with the SMART-S Mk2 which are manufactured locally by Aselsan under license. This system is Thales’s latest 3D multibeam radar that operates in S-band (E/F-band) and it is optimised for medium-to-long-range air and surface surveillance and target designation in littoral environments. The latter consisting of a mix of sea, land, islands, coastal rains and thunderstorms and a multiple of radar targets including small surface targets, helicopters and anti-ship missiles. SMART-S Mk2 is extremely suitable as the main air and surface surveillance radar in a one radar concept for light frigates, corvettes and large landing ships. Pulse-Doppler processing enables fast target track initiation and stealth target detection, even in a cluttered environment. With its 2 main modes, 250-km range for air targets and 80km for surface targets, a track capacity of about 750 tracks, special helicopter mode, surface fire channels, easy installation, high reliability and easy maintainability, SMART-S Mk2 is one of the most advanced radars in its category. Moreover, SMART-S Mk2 is an optimal sensor for target indication to a fire control tracking system. By providing 3D tracks the radar supports correct classification and rapid acquisition.






From up to down: SMART-S, ARES, VMFT, ALPER and STING
Photo: niki-zlatev.blogspot.com





Sting EO system of _Heybeliada_. Photo: niki-zlatev.blogspot.com
STING-EO Mk2 of Thales is a highly capable, medium range, lightweight, dual band (I and K) weapon control system, primarily for ships' gun control. The system offers support functions such as sector search (with automatic target detection), missile launch detection, projectile position measuring during gun fire and kill assessment support, it supports gun fire control, it performs kill assessment and makes a valuable contribution to classification and identification of threats. In addition, the system can be used as a surveillance sensor, even under radar silence conditions. STING-EO Mk2 combines a 1.2 m radar director with a full set of electro-optic equipment (TV/IR/laser), including optronic tracking and an automatic ‘best sensor’ selection process. The three data sources (I, K and EO) provide high redundancy, high performance and ECCM resistance. A shell-measuring feature is incorporated to support facilities such as Pre-Action Calibration (PAC) and Miss Distance Indication (MDI). The fully solid state STING-EO Mk2 provides the best weapon control for medium-sized vessels. The instrumental ranges are 72km in X-band and 17km in K-band.









Corvette _Heybeliada_, lead ship of the class. Photos: niki-zlatev.blogspot.com






ALPER LPI Radar. Photo: Aselsan
Frigates, Turkey, Turkish Navy


----------



## fatman17

Aselsan ALPER is a low probability of intercept (LPI) X-band naval radar system for the detection of sea surface targets in all weather conditions. Developed specifically for wartime navigation of military vessels, ALPER's LPI characteristic is vital in detecting surrounding targets while not being detected by enemy vessels. ALPER's design allows for integration with Warfare Management Systems and existing navigation radars on the vessel, and hence can be operated via a mutual console. The maximum range of detection is close to 67km.







Above the Alper radar is the forward VisionMaster FT navigation radar




The aft VMFT, AselFlir and one STAMP
Photo: niki-zlatev.blogspot.com



The forward VMFT above ALPER
Photo: Aselsan
The corvettes carry two Sperry Marine (Northrop Grumman) VisionMaster FT S-band navigation radars, some of the most advanced radars in this category. The radars offer a user friendly interface, an advanced automatic clutter suppression for outstanding small target detection, target tracking capability of 100 radar targets and 240 AIS targets, integrated route planning and trail maneuver for safe navigation and multi-layer user defined radar maps. Automatic clutter suppression technology makes it easier for watch keepers to identify small, weak targets in the presence of sea or rain clutter without manually adjusting gain or clutter controls. VisionMaster FT Radars automatically acquire and track targets at relative speeds up to 150 knots, allowing the watch keeper time to address any other requirements of the bridge rather than manually acquiring targets. Targets can be acquired by either two annular acquisition zones or two operator-configured polygon zones. Digital controlled inter-switching allows the interface of up to six transceivers to up to six displays, resulting in screen redundancy and flexibility in user operations. The Dual-Channel option provides the ability to display data from two independent transceivers onto the same screen and targets can be tracked on both channels. The overlapping of the information from the two radars eliminates any blind spots that may occur when a single radar is restricted providing unsurpassed situational awareness. 





From left to right: RAM launcher, VMFT,
STAMP, Sea Sentor. Photo: turkishnavy.net



RAM launcher, ASELFlir 300,VMFT,
STAMP, Sea Sentor. Photo: turkishnavy.net






LIAS below the Sea Sentor SSTD
Photo: turkishnavy.net





The bridge and the STING EO Mk2.
Photo: turkishnavy.net


















Sea Sentor SSTD launcher and one laser warning receiver
Photo: turkishnavy.net
Aselsan Laser Warning Receiver (LIAS) is a state-of-the-art threat warning system that equips the ship responsible to detect, classify, identify and give warning of hostile laser threats aiming on the platform. LIAS is designed to detect almost all of types of the laser threats available in the world military inventory. Laser Range Finders (LRF), Laser Designators (LD) and Laser Beam Riders (LBR) threats operating on various optical bands can be detected by the system. LIAS is comprised of one Processor Unit and several Sensor Units installed on the body of the platform. Each Sensor Unit has 90º field-of-view in azimuth and ±40º field-of-view in elevation axes. At least 4 Sensor Units are required but this number can be increased to 8 depending on the size of platform. With this approach total coverage of the platform is guaranteed. Sensor Unit includes detector and after detector electronics to detect the laser signals. Sensor Unit creates and sends the parameters of the threat laser signals to Processor Unit. The Processor Unit gathers the information from Sensor Units, evaluates the signal parameters and classifies, identifies, tracks and declares laser threats to a host computer (such as Electronic Warfare System - EWS) to be alarmed and displayed on the MMI. Processor Unit can also perform the direct and immediate initiation of the countermeasure (CM) system(s) if available onboard.




Aselsan ASELFLIR-300T EO sensor. Photo: turkishnavy.net

Aselsan ASELFLIR-300T Advanced Targeting System is a multi-sensor electro-optical targeting and surveillance system. ASELFLIR-300T System consists of a Thermal Camera, a Laser Range Finder/Laser Designator, a Laser Spot Tracker, a Color TV Camera and a Color Spotter Camera.




TCG _Büyükada_, second ship in the class. Photo: Mehmet Tozlu




TCG _Heybeliada_, first ship in the class. Photo: turkishnavy.net





View of the bridge and the main mast. Below the SMART-S (top)
there is the ARES-2 electronic warfare system
Within its operating frequency range (2-18 GHz) Aselsan ARES-2N offers a wide range of solutions for naval platforms. The system has the capability of detecting, intercepting, identifying, classifying, tracking, Direction Finding (DF), localizing, audio warning, platform correlating and recording the electromagnetic emissions. It provides wideband intercept of radar signals; single DF in wide frequency band and high signal processing speed facilitate the processing of complex radar signals. A key feature of the system is its precision parameter measurement and advanced emitter characterization capabilities. The system can trace marked emitters automatically and locate them. The system has high probability of intercept capability with its wideband receiver architecture. The high processing sensitivity provides long range detection capability and low LPI radar detection capability. Bandwidth selectivity allows the system to be immune to the desensitization that occurs in wide-open systems when CW signals or pulse Doppler signals are present in the environment.




TCG _Burgazada_ is ready for her scheduled launching ceremony on 17 June 2016.
Photo: turkishnavy.net
The MİLGEM project warships have an indigenous hull mounted mid-frequency active/passive sonar, the TBT-01 Yakamoz, that is developed by the Scientific and Technological Research Foundation of Turkey. The sonar dome has been developed and produced by ONUK-BG Defence Systems, extensively employing nano-enhanced Fiber Reinforced Polymer.




Bridge's interior.



Bridge's interior.











GENESIS CMS's consoles





Operators' consoles.
Photo via turkishnavy.net







Operator consoles for the RWS STAMP.
Photo via turkishnavy.net





Heybeliada's helm. 
Photo via turkishnavy.net















The MILGEM class corvette is equipped with the UNIMACS 3000 series highly sophisticated Integrated Platform Control Monitoring System (IPMS) developed by Yaltes, to maintain continuous and reliable operations, reduced reaction time and simplify ship management. Main propulsion system, electrical power distribution, auxiliary systems and other ship service systems are controlled, managed and monitored by ICMS. The main systems integrated in IPMS include a power management system, fire detection system, fire fighting and damage control system, CCTV system and stability control system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Elements of the Ada's CMS. Image: SSM
MILGEM class ships have a nationally developed network-centric Combat Management System (CMS), the GENESIS (Gemi Entegre Savaş İdare Sistemi, i.e. Ship Integrated Combat Management System), which is fully distributed and collects information from all the sensors on board. GENESIS is developed by Havelsan and originally used in the upgraded Gabya-class frigates of the Turkish Navy. CMS processes this information and assigns weapons accordingly. CMS also shares information with other units in the task force via tactical data links. MILGEM's CMS infrastructure consists of dual distributed data bus covering the whole ship, and it's open system architecture is upgradable to inherit new systems and capabilities. The CMS includes operator consoles (OPCON) and tactical consoles (TACON), land-based test system units, inter-console units, a commander unit and combat system video network. In total there are 5 Operator Consoles (OpCons), 2 Tactical Consoles (TaCons), 1 Commander Unit (COU) and 8 Inter Console Units (ICUs). All these consoles were designed and manufactured by Yaltes.




Accommodation facilities. Image: SSM


The Ada class features a digital chart precise integrated navigation system (ECPINS) supplied by OSI Geospatial. Among others they are equipped with Aselsan X-band SATCOM terminals, GPS, LAN, ECDIS/WECDIS and Link 11/16. Definitely these warships are some of the most advanced ships in their category worldwide.





Beautiful photo of an Ada class corvette

Bibliography:


http://www.thales7seas.com
https://www.thalesgroup.com
http://www.otomelara.it
http://www.navy.mil 
http://www.havelsan.com
http://www.yaltes.com
http://www.navweaps.com
http://en.wikipedia.org
http://www.janes360.com 
http://turkishnavy.net
http://www.ssm.gov.tr
http://www.dzkk.tsk.tr 
https://fotki.yandex.ru
http://www.boeing.com 
http://www.raytheon.com 
http://www.aselsan.com.tr
http://www.ultra-sonar.com
http://niki-zlatev.blogspot.com
The Naval Institute Guide to World Naval Weapon Systems


Posted by D-Mitch  at Friday, June 26, 2015 


Email ThisBlogThis!Share to TwitterShare to FacebookShare to Pinterest


Labels: Ada class, Corvettes/Light

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

Just curious so 4 f22 4 Ada plus 4 Missile craft 600 ton not including NSA vessels which can be modified into Missile craft in need plus support elements Total surface fleet


----------



## ziaulislam

khanasifm said:


> Just curious so 4 f22 4 Ada plus 4 Missile craft 600 ton not including NSA vessels which can be modified into Missile craft in need plus support elements Total surface fleet


plus one OP class frigate with harpoon and good ASW

what we need is decent 4k tone antiair protected ship here on wards
chinese still havent developed a final version of a good quad packed SAM yet
so will pakistan be waiting for that.? 

money is always an issue, i think that was the main reason for ada instead of i class


----------



## khanasifm

I am sure Chinese ships are cheaper then Ada pn wants combination of western high tech and Chinese its f16 block 52 for pn


----------



## fatman17

khanasifm said:


> I am sure Chinese ships are cheaper then Ada pn wants combination of western high tech and Chinese its f16 block 52 for pn


The PN realised much to their regret that the ugrade of the F22P is very limited. The ADA Class with PN modifications from the start will make them much more capable than the current F22Ps in its inventory.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

khanasifm said:


> I am sure Chinese ships are cheaper then Ada pn wants combination of western high tech and Chinese its f16 block 52 for pn



@Rashid Mahmood

@fatman17

@Penguin



By the way, in our economic situation, we must use platforms and technologies which are affordable, coastal air defence can be provided by AZMAT-AIR-DEFENCE-CLASS-BOATS: Why not building Air defence Azmats ? Germans did also install RAM on their Gepard class boats!









*Gepard-class fast attack craft*
Armament:


1 × Otobreda 76 mm gun
4 × MM38 Exocet anti-ship missiles
1 × GDC RAM launcher, 21 cells
2 × MG50-1 machine guns
Mine laying capability


----------



## fatman17

Ulla said:


> @Rashid Mahmood
> 
> @fatman17
> 
> @Penguin
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, in our economic situation, we must use platforms and technologies which are affordable, coastal air defence can be provided by AZMAT-AIR-DEFENCE-CLASS-BOATS: Why not building Air defence Azmats ? Germans did also install RAM on their Gepard class boats!
> 
> View attachment 396483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gepard-class fast attack craft*
> Armament:
> 
> 
> 1 × Otobreda 76 mm gun
> 4 × MM38 Exocet anti-ship missiles
> 1 × GDC RAM launcher, 21 cells
> 2 × MG50-1 machine guns
> Mine laying capability


We're are building a defence relationship with a important Muslim country which will also offer ToT, so IMHO a good sound move. sure there are other better and cheaper options.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanasifm

Looking at the harpoon Missile launcher placement and room availability on Ada there is nothing stopping one from adding additional launchers to bring number to 16 vs current 8


----------



## alimobin memon

khanasifm said:


> Looking at the harpoon Missile launcher placement and room availability there is nothing stopping one from adding additional launchers to bring number to 16 vs current 8


I think F22P can be extended to have atleast 16 cell vls if not then two launchers of 8 missiles.


----------



## Readerdefence

Any learned member can shed some light or provide some info with link
Why the navel chief in china specially when PM is there with all the other ministers 
Hopefully some one can give some answers
Thx


----------



## royalharris

CSIC gift parkistan a AC model
One day, PN will have a AC combat group

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Air Platforms

Xian MA60 MPA enters service with China Coast Guard, says report

Richard D Fisher Jr, Washington DC - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

16 May 2017

The maritime patrol version of the Xian Aircraft Industries (Group) Company (XAC) MA60 twin-turboprop aircraft has entered service with the China Coast Guard, Chinese media reported on 13 May.

The maritime patrol version of the XAC MA60 aircraft has entered service with the China Coast Guard, Chinese media reported on 13 May. (Via Chinese internet)

The first platform was delivered to the service in early April 2016, according to an article published on the Weixin web page.

According to Jane's All the World's Aircraft: Development & Production , this first maritime patrol aircraft (MPA) completed operational testing of its auxiliary fuel tanks in March 2016 as the final stage of airworthiness trials.

The report came almost three years after the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC), XAC's parent company, reported that a high-ranking official in charge of logistics for the China Coast Guard had visited XAC to discuss the acquisition of the aircraft.

Images recently posted on Chinese online forums show that the platform, which has been referred to in other Chinese media articles as the MA60H, has an optical surveillance system under the nose and a surveillance radar mounted under the fuselage.

To extend its range the aircraft features auxiliary fuel tanks scabbed to the fuselage sides and has a pylon under each wing that can carry additional fuel tanks.

The aircraft does not appear to be as heavily armed as an earlier MPA concept revealed at the 2000 Airshow China exhibition, which would have carried torpedoes and sonobouys for anti-submarine warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

royalharris said:


> View attachment 397170
> View attachment 397169
> 
> CSIC gift parkistan a AC model
> One day, PN will have a AC combat group


No issue with dreaming


----------



## -------

khanasifm said:


> Looking at the harpoon Missile launcher placement and room availability on Ada there is nothing stopping one from adding additional launchers to bring number to 16 vs current 8



We had this discussion in Turkish forums for years and were finally relieved when an Naval Expert joined who was very aware of design of Ada-Class and stated that there is enough space to equip a single MK-41 VLS aft of the 76mm cannon. So there exists an option to increase armaments in future upgrades..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vazir

royalharris said:


> View attachment 397170
> View attachment 397169
> 
> CSIC gift parkistan a AC model
> One day, PN will have a AC combat group


Why on Earth would we want carriers?


----------



## Rocky rock

Vazir said:


> Why on Earth would we want carriers?



With Aim of "Blue Water Navy".


----------



## araz

Rocky rock said:


> With Aim of "Blue Water Navy".


Cheen o Arab hamara Hindustan Hamara.
Rehnay ko ghar naheen hai Saara Jehan hamarra.
Bhai. Kuch to soch lay before you post. How will we afford a carrier and for what purpose? Why do we need to be a Blue water navy when we dont want to project force beyond our borders. This has never been our aim and will not be so for the next 50 years at least.
A

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## royalharris

Vazir said:


> Why on Earth would we want carriers?


No one force you want a carrier
I just say"one day",maybe it is 1000 years later

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

araz said:


> Cheen o Arab hamara Hindustan Hamara.
> Rehnay ko ghar naheen hai Saara Jehan hamarra.
> Bhai. Kuch to soch lay before you post. How will we afford a carrier and for what purpose? Why do we need to be a Blue water navy when we dont want to project force beyond our borders. This has never been our aim and will not be so for the next 50 years at least.
> A



i just replied on your question that if they would have aim to become Blue water Navy they'll acquire it. 
i'm not claiming the aim.



royalharris said:


> No one force you want a carrier
> I just say"one day",maybe it is 1000 years later



What a Slap on your rejection @Vazir. 
Having a dream isn't a bad thing, if a small countries like France U.k and italy can have Blue water Navies. 
Why can't Pakistan think of it. if not possible now so IN SHA ALLAH in future. 
First we must think big to have big.


----------



## fatman17

KS&EW Holds Keel Laying Ceremony Of Its Tug Being Built For Pakistan Navy
MAY 19, 2017by ADMINin NEWS



KARACHI, May 19 (APP): Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KS&EW) here on Friday held the keel laying ceremony of its 32 Tons Bollard Pull (BP) Tug being built for Pakistan Navy.
Vice Admiral Arifullah Hussaini, Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Projects), the chief guest on the occasion cited it to be another leap towards promotion of an indigenous and self reliant ship building sector in the country.
The Tug with a 34 meter overall length, displacement of 481 tons coupled with a maximum speed of 12 knots, is also fitted with a very robust fendering arrangement for tugging operations of almost all sizes of ships and craft.
Deputy Chief of Naval Staff appreciated KS&EW for achieving the important milestone and said that construction of 32 tons BP Tug is indeed a clear manifestation of PN vision to pursue self reliance in ship construction.
He acknowledged all out support of Ministry of Defence Production and strenuous efforts of Karachi Shipyard towards attaining this goal.
Vice Admiral Arifullah Hussaini said Pakistan Navy is pursuing new inductions of platforms with focus on indegenisation and is continuously awarding contracts to KS&EW for construction of ships.
This will not only ensure timely availability of required ships for PN but will also go a long way in consolidating the shipbuilding industry in Pakistan, he said.
Earlier, Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah, MD KS&EW in his welcome address said that a similar vessel was delivered to PN in 2014 which is performing exceptionally good.
He also gave a brief outlook of ongoing projects and said that presently KS&EW is undertaking 9 x shipbuilding projects which includes Fleet tanker for PN, MPVs for Pakistan Maritime Agency, Fast Attack Craft (Missile), Multi Purpose Barge for PN and Bridge Erection Boats for Pak Army.
MD KS&EW also thanked Ministry of Defence Production (Government of Pakistan) and especially Pakistan Navy for reposing confidence in KS&EW.
The ceremony was attended by high ranking officials representing federal and provincial governments, Pakistan Navy, corporate sector and KS&EW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Advocate Pakistan

[QUOTE="fatman17, post: 9494490, member: [\Quote]
He also gave a brief outlook of ongoing projects and said that presently KS&EW is undertaking 9 x shipbuilding projects which includes Fleet tanker for PN, MPVs for Pakistan Maritime Agency, Fast Attack Craft (Missile), Multi Purpose Barge for PN and Bridge Erection Boats for Pak [/QUOTE]

Part of new plans or the already on going.


----------



## Rocky rock

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/keel...-bp-tug-being-built-for-pakistan-navy.496803/


----------



## fatman17

Advocate Pakistan said:


> [QUOTE="fatman17, post: 9494490, member: [\Quote]
> He also gave a brief outlook of ongoing projects and said that presently KS&EW is undertaking 9 x shipbuilding projects which includes Fleet tanker for PN, MPVs for Pakistan Maritime Agency, Fast Attack Craft (Missile), Multi Purpose Barge for PN and Bridge Erection Boats for Pak




Part of new plans or the already on going.[/QUOTE]
Ongoing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Advocate Pakistan

SAAB adds VLS cells for Tomahawk cruise missiles on A26 submarine for a European customer.
Pakistan may also go this way on the Chinese subs.
http://www.defensenews.com/articles/saab-a26-submarine-gets-vertical-launched-tomahawks


----------



## dilpakistani

There is a news ticker about dasht ship.. what is that ?


----------



## Advocate Pakistan

dilpakistani said:


> There is a news ticker about dasht ship.. what is that ?



Dasht is the third 600 ton patrol ship built for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency to patrol the coastal waters against intruders.
It was handed over to PMSA in April in China and is on her voyage home to Pakistan. Maybe it just reached.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@Rashid Mahmood @fatman17 ?


----------



## fatman17

Zarvan said:


> @Rashid Mahmood @fatman17 ?


I think this is local construction of the Italian midget subs already in inventory but I could be wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> I think this is local construction of the Italian midget subs already in inventory but I could be wrong.


Sir that was completed years and years ago this is something new


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

fatman17 said:


> I think this is local construction of the Italian midget subs already in inventory but I could be wrong.


The Pakistan Navy is working with Turkey's STM to design and develop a new miniature SSK to replace the Cosmos-class MG110. You can read about it here (link).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> The Pakistan Navy is working with Turkey's STM to design and develop a new miniature SSK to replace the Cosmos-class MG110. You can read about it here (link).


I hope it turns out to be really good one


----------



## Inception-06

I hope that part here is correct, if yes, than its a milestone, congratulation, we have constructed our own midget submarine !








khanasifm said:


> 4th mi171 sAr sqn and 6th jf sqn plus aselpod http://www.modp.gov.pk/modp/userfiles1/file/Year Book 2015-16 Part-II.pdf


----------



## fatman17

PMSA Dasht

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan operationalises Naval Station in Balochistan











KARACHI: Pakistan Thursday operationalised a Naval Air Station which will provide the navy with the much needed depth, flexibility and reach to counter emerging challenges of deterring terrorism at sea, curbing piracy and carrying out maritime security operations, according to a statement

Defence Minister Khawaja Muhammad Asif was the chief guest of the ceremony that was also attended by Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah and other officials. 

Speaking on the occasion, Khawaja Asif highlighted that this major Naval facility will boost Pakistan Navy’s capability for the defence of motherland, enhancing the Naval power over the Arabian Sea and especially its strategic reach westwards.



He said that the dual utilization of Naval Air Station Turbat will accrue dividends both for the maritime defence and in the economic sector by yielding best value for money.

The defence minister said the development of Naval Air Station Turbat would definitely provide a vital link for air transportation and as a Base for Naval Operations besides providing required support to CPEC project.

“ With the realization of intra-regional connectivity, Balochistan will act as a gateway to Pakistan,” he said.

The Chief Guest also lauded strenuous efforts of Paksitan Navy for operational pursuits and for contribution towards socio-economic uplift of the area by providing quality education, healthcare facilities and employment opportunities for the local populace.

“He also assured all out support from government to strengthen Pakistan Navy – “the Guardian of the Sea” to discharge onerous responsibilities in the most befitting and efficient manner,” the statement read.





Earlier in his welcome address, Commander Coast Rear Admiral Abdul Aleem highlighted strategic and economic importance of Naval Air Station. He also underlined Pakistan Navy’s efforts in providing quality education, healthcare and employment to the people of Balochistan in general and the people of Turbat in particular.

Commander Coast extended his felicitations to all PN officers who remained associated with this mega project and made untiring efforts in turning this dream into reality.

He also thanked the ministry of defence for providing all out support towards completion of this state of the art Air Station.

According to the statement, the new runway at the Naval Station has been constructed as per modern standard and it will also have the capability to handle heavier aircraft, not only for Pakistan Navy but also of Sister Services and Civil Airlines.

Pakistan Navy P3C Aircraft, Z9EC and Sea King helicopters participated in an impressive fly past During the ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Pakistan operationalises Naval Station in Balochistan
> 
> View attachment 399172
> View attachment 399173
> View attachment 399174
> 
> KARACHI: Pakistan Thursday operationalised a Naval Air Station which will provide the navy with the much needed depth, flexibility and reach to counter emerging challenges of deterring terrorism at sea, curbing piracy and carrying out maritime security operations, according to a statement
> 
> Defence Minister Khawaja Muhammad Asif was the chief guest of the ceremony that was also attended by Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah and other officials.
> 
> Speaking on the occasion, Khawaja Asif highlighted that this major Naval facility will boost Pakistan Navy’s capability for the defence of motherland, enhancing the Naval power over the Arabian Sea and especially its strategic reach westwards.
> 
> 
> 
> He said that the dual utilization of Naval Air Station Turbat will accrue dividends both for the maritime defence and in the economic sector by yielding best value for money.
> 
> The defence minister said the development of Naval Air Station Turbat would definitely provide a vital link for air transportation and as a Base for Naval Operations besides providing required support to CPEC project.
> 
> “ With the realization of intra-regional connectivity, Balochistan will act as a gateway to Pakistan,” he said.
> 
> The Chief Guest also lauded strenuous efforts of Paksitan Navy for operational pursuits and for contribution towards socio-economic uplift of the area by providing quality education, healthcare facilities and employment opportunities for the local populace.
> 
> “He also assured all out support from government to strengthen Pakistan Navy – “the Guardian of the Sea” to discharge onerous responsibilities in the most befitting and efficient manner,” the statement read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier in his welcome address, Commander Coast Rear Admiral Abdul Aleem highlighted strategic and economic importance of Naval Air Station. He also underlined Pakistan Navy’s efforts in providing quality education, healthcare and employment to the people of Balochistan in general and the people of Turbat in particular.
> 
> Commander Coast extended his felicitations to all PN officers who remained associated with this mega project and made untiring efforts in turning this dream into reality.
> 
> He also thanked the ministry of defence for providing all out support towards completion of this state of the art Air Station.
> 
> According to the statement, the new runway at the Naval Station has been constructed as per modern standard and it will also have the capability to handle heavier aircraft, not only for Pakistan Navy but also of Sister Services and Civil Airlines.
> 
> Pakistan Navy P3C Aircraft, Z9EC and Sea King helicopters participated in an impressive fly past During the ceremony.


Z9ECs in new black livery

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Advocate Pakistan

fatman17 said:


> Z9ECs in new black livery



Would stick out like a thumb in the Arabian sea skyline. But should be able to be located easily if God forbid an accident occurs.


----------



## khanasifm

Exactly below near the coast is paf pasni providing additional defence


----------



## Danish saleem

Would any one confirm that PN got 2nd hand Seakings from UK! is that confirm news?


----------



## khanasifm

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...0-Pakistan-Navy-receives-Sea-King-helicopters


----------



## fatman17

khanasifm said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...0-Pakistan-Navy-receives-Sea-King-helicopters


If true this was always on the cards.


----------



## FalconsForPeace

Pakistan's naval ship Zulfiquar arrives in Sri Lanka with relief goods






*ISLAMABAD: In a bid to help its Sri Lankan brethren, the naval ship PNS Zulfiquar dispatched by the Government of Pakistan reached Colombo port on Tuesday with relief goods.*

The Acting High Commissioner of Pakistan, Dr Sarfraz Ahmed Khan Sipra handed over the relief goods to the Minister for Foreign Affairs of Sri Lanka, Ravi Karunanayake at the Colombo Port.

The foreign minister expressed his gratitude to the people and the Government of Pakistan for providing timely and valued assistance.

The minister emphasised that Pakistan and Sri Lanka enjoy excellent relations.

It has been a tradition that both nations come to assist each other in times of adversity.

On the occasion, Dr Sarfraz Sipra said the people and the Government of Pakistan will leave no stone unturned to further help the people and the government of Sri Lanka in this time of need.

Pakistan naval ship Zulfiquar has brought in dry rations, medicines, de-flooding pumps and other relief items.

Additionally, the ship has the capability to provide search and rescue facilities through its helicopter, rescue boats, medical team and expert divers.

Sri Lanka is facing severe floods which have caused havoc and devastation in many parts of the country.

https://www.geo.tv/latest/144001-pa...fiquar-arrives-in-sri-lanka-with-relief-goods

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Air Platforms

Pakistan receives seven Sea King helicopters from UK

Gabriel Dominguez, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

30 May 2017

The Pakistan Navy (PN) has received the seven surplus Westland Sea King multirole helicopters it ordered from the United Kingdom in 2016, according to a statement by the High Commission of Pakistan in London.

The platforms were officially handed over on 24 May in a ceremony attended by Pakistan's High Commissioner to the UK, Syed Ibne Abbas, and Christopher Bob Richardson from the UK Ministry of Defence, among others.

The helicopters are to undergo maintenance services by Vector Aerospace before they are shipped to Pakistan later this year.

The high commissioner lauded the historic relationship between the armed forces of Pakistan and the United Kingdom and the role played by the UK in capacity building of Pakistan Armed Forces both in terms of equipment support and training.


----------



## volatile

FalconsForPeace said:


>


Good gesture only we shouldn't be doing photos like this in time of disaster like Indians we are better men ,just my own opinion


----------



## Bossman

fatman17 said:


> Z9ECs in new black livery


They are not black. Still the original grey. Look darker as the sun is behind them. But to you point the Sea Kings are a very dark blue.


----------



## fatman17

China's new submarine engine is poised to revolutionize underwater warfare
It looks a lot like 'Red October' in real life.

By Jeffrey Lin and P.W. Singer 

Red October Submarine
RED OCTOBER SSBN





The Red October, a fictionalized version of the Akula (NATO reporting name Typhoon) submarine, has two pumpjets built into its rear for silent propulsion (though implausibly stated to use a noisy magnetohydrodynamic drive in the movie). According to Chinese state media, the nation's new nuclear submarines will soon use a similarly silent, cutting-edge pumpjet.
Paramount Pictures
In Tom Clancy's book (and, later, the 1990 film) The Hunt For Red October, a Soviet submarine debuts a revolutionary, ultra-quiet engine that uses pumpjets and electrical propulsion technology to elude its foes. Chinese state media has reported that the nation is fitting its newest nuclear sub with an engine that sounds a lot like Clancy's imaginings in the real world.

Rear Admiral Ma Weiming China electric propulsion pumpjet




THE ADMIRAL AND THE PUMPJET
During his interview on state television, Admiral Ma Weiming, developer of the rim-driven pumpjet, shows off a laboratory, with a schematic of the pumpjet visible in the background, at right.
CCTV 13
This month, Chinese state TV channel CCTV 13 broadcast an interview with a top Chinese naval engineer, Rear Admiral Ma Weiming. The admiral is notably responsible for the development of multiple Chinese naval electromagnetic programs, including the electromagnetic catapult and railguns. In the interview, he stated that the PLAN is fitting its newest nuclear attack submarines with a "shaftless" rim-driven pumpjet, a revolutionary and silent propulsion system.
China Type 095 SSN nuclear submarine
TYPE 095 SSN




The Type 095 SSN, seen in this speculative fanmade CGI, will likely have VLS cells for launching a wide range of cruise missiles, pumpjet propulsion, and improved quieting technology. (This earlier CGI shows the Type 095 with a more conventional pumpjet, though.)
Medico-MAX
If the system is being put on the latest vessels, it is likely to be used on the first Type 095 nuclear attack submarine (SSN), which is under construction.
Rim Driven Thruster Pumpjet
RIM DRIVEN THRUSTER
Shown here is a Schottel built rim-driven thruster, used to propel surface ships like yachts with minimal noise (the Chinese miltary rim-driven pumpjet would look similar but much larger).
Schottel
A rim-driven pumpjet has a ring-shaped electrical motor inside the pumpjet shroud, which turns the vane rotor (a vane rotor has the fan blades attached to a rotating band built on a cylinder interior, as opposed to a propeller shaft) inside the pumpjet cavity to create thrust. Previous submarine pumpjets are "shrouded propellers," which consist of a tubular nozzle covering the propeller. By removing the shaft of the propeller, the reduction in the number of moving parts decreases the noise made by the pumpjet, as well as saving hull space. Civilian manufacturers also claim that rim driven pumpjets are easier to maintain, and have less cavitation (bubbles that form during propeller movement), making them even more quiet.
Rear Admiral Ma Weiming China electric propulsion
IEPS
Rear Admiral Ma presents a component of the new Chinese IEPS for naval warships; the Chinese variant is the world's first IEPS to run on a medium-voltage, direct-current system.
CCTV 13
Also in the video background was a large piece of electrical machinery, which is part of the PLAN's Integrated Electrical Propulsion System (IEPS). IEPS turns all the output of the ship's engine into electricity, unlike traditional propulsion designs, which convert engine and reactor output into mechanical action to turn the propeller shaft.
The high electrical output can be used to power motors for the propellers or potentially high-energy weapons. Additionally, IEPS has far fewer moving parts, making them quieter, and thus ideal for use on submarines. When coupled with quieter reactors like the Type 095's reported natural circulation reactor, the rim-driven pumpjet and IEPS can drastically reduce the acoustic signature of any SSN.
This combination, if it works, would be a significant gain for China's naval power. As China has gained in surface fleet numbers, stealthy planes, and longer-ranged missiles able to target U.S. carriers and air bases, America's submarine force has become viewed as its key advantage in any comparison. In turn, Chinese nuclear submarines have lagged behind competitors in their noisiness. Said another way, these innovations have the potential to strengthen a historic weakness.
The reporting is significant for two more reasons. First, it illustrates the new openness in Chinese state media to discuss the technology behind previously secretive nuclear submarines, suggesting a greater confidence in showing off new military technology in order to impress domestic and foreign audiences.
Secondly, if the system works, the Chinese may have stolen a march on the Americans and British, whose Columbia and Dreadnought nuclear ballistic missile submarine (SSBN) have the option for rim-drive pumpjets, but will not enter service until 2030. While the system would be on China's attack submarine, Chinese SSBNs could also use the rim-drive pumpjet to enhance their stealth and survivability—and, by extension, the credibility of China's second strike nuclear capability. These new submarine propulsion systems may not just power China's submarines of the future, but give Beijing a true superpower's underwater armada.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CAD

*ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Navy Ship Zulfiquar has sailed from Sri Lankan capital Colombo after successful completion of humanitarian assistance and disaster relief (HAADR) operations and relative normalization of situation in flood-stricken friendly country. *

According to Pakistan Navy here on Friday, HAADR operations were conducted in collaboration with Sri Lankan Army, Navy and civil administration.

During the 4 days operations, Pakistan Navy teams rescued/evacuated a large number of flood stranded population from far flung villages, provided medical treatment and medicines to flood affected families, restored freshwater supply to local population by decontaminating wells, cleared road ways and passages by de-flooding marshy areas and last but not the least, also provided edibles, fresh water and dry ration to displaced families, mostly women, kids and elderly.

Pakistan Navy's ardent and unflinching support immensely helped to restore activities of life amongst the population of far-flung villages.

Shades of relief and contentment on the faces of flood stricken people were an overwhelming sign of gratefulness for Pakistan Navy o1icersand men who participated in the operations.

Sri Lankan political and military higher echelon acknowledged and highly appreciated Pakistan Navy's e1orts for helping Sri Lankan people in the hour of need.

Naval forces have an inherent capability of +exibility and reach which have been clearly manifested/employed during the HAADR in Sri Lanka.

The operations signify the professional acumen and commitment of Pakistan Navy to conduct such a large scale operation involving diverse technical and professional expertise under a single umbrella.

Pakistan Navy is resolute in maintaining and delivering on its commitment to the nation and global community for providing any assistance to keep Pakistan's Flag higher. Our ships, flying the green flag around the globe are relection of the national character, resilience and unrelenting commitment to the humanitarian cause. - AGENCIES 

https://www.samaa.tv/pakistan/2017/...-sail-after-participating-haadr-in-sri-lanka/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms

Pakistan's 1,500-tonne MPV fitting out at shipyard in Guangzhou

Andrew Tate, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

13 June 2017

Images have emerged on Chinese online forums showing what appears to be a 1,500-tonne MPV on order for Pakistan's PMSA berthed alongside for fitting out at a shipyard in southern China.

Images have emerged on Chinese online forums showing a cutter on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) berthed alongside for fitting out at the Huangpu shipyard in the southern Chinese port city of Guangzhou.

The ship is assessed to be the first of two 1,500-tonne maritime patrol vessels (MPVs) ordered in June 2015 by Pakistan's Ministry of Defence through the China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC).

The contract encompasses the construction of four 600-tonne, and two 1,500-tonne MPVs. The first three 600-tonne MPVs were built in China and have been delivered to the PMSA, with the most recent one being handed over in April 2017. Pakistan's state-owned shipbuilder Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KSEW) is building one vessel of each type locally.

Construction of the fourth 600-tonne MPV at KSEW is due to be completed by April 2018.

In January 2017 KSEW announced that it had commenced construction of the 95 m-long, 1,500-tonne MPV which is scheduled to be completed by February 2019.

From the recent photographs it is clear that the lead ship is under construction at China's Huangpu shipyard.

It is not known when it was laid down or when it was launched, but considering the evident progress towards completion, delivery by the end of 2017 or early 2018 seems likely. The ship has been given pennant number 143.

Photographs of the vessel fitting out at Huangpu show a gun installed forward of the bridge, likely to be 30 mm calibre, although definitive identification is precluded at present as the mounting is under wraps.

The ship also has a flight deck, though a helicopter is unlikely to be embarked as there is no hangar, nor are helicopters currently operated by the PMSA. However, a shore-based helicopter could land on the MPV if required, or from a Pakistan Navy ship.


----------



## fatman17

Industry

Pakistan's KSEW signs contract with Dutch Damen for local construction of OPV

Gabriel Dominguez, London and Alex Pape, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

13 June 2017

Pakistan's Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works Limited (KSEW) has signed a contract with Dutch shipbuilder Damen Shipyards for the local construction of a multipurpose offshore patrol vessel (OPV) for the Pakistan Navy.

The contract was signed on 12 June by KSEW managing director Rear Admiral Hasan Nasir, an official from Damen Shipyards, and Pakistan's Director of Military Procurement (Navy), Commodore Shafqat Azad, according to a statement by Pakistan's Press Information Department.

The Dutch Ambassador to Pakistan, Jeannette Seppen, and Pakistan's Secretary of Defence Production, Lieutenant General Syed Muhammad Owais (retd), were also present at the signing ceremony.

The 90 m-long vessel, which will be built at KSEW, will have a full-load displacement of about 1,900 tonnes, and a top speed of 22 kt.


----------



## Penguin

fatman17 said:


> Industry
> 
> Pakistan's KSEW signs contract with Dutch Damen for local construction of OPV
> 
> The 90 m-long vessel, which will be built at KSEW, will have a full-load displacement of about 1,900 tonnes, and a top speed of 22 kt.


DSBE is currently delivering a series of three 83 meters OPVS for the MMEA through a collaboration with TH Fabricators Sdn Bhd. This vessel is designed for border and EEZ surveillance, control, interception, search and rescue missions, disaster relief and humanitarian aid as well as counter piracy and smuggling activites, amongst others.
The new class of vessel displaces 1900 tonnes, has a speed of 20 knots, a range of 4500 nautical miles and may accomodate 91 persons.
Scale models of the same vessel are also on display at the MMEA booth and Damen booth. The design of the OPV actually comes from Damen and is based on their "OPV 1800" series.
The future MMEA OPV will be able to deploy one helicopter and two Damen interceptors: one via davit and the other via a stern ramp.
Navy Recognition learned during LIMA 2017 that similar to the smaller NGPC class, the OPV will be fitted with an Aselsan SMASH remote weapon station and Thales Fulmar UAV.
http://www.navyrecognition.com/inde...re-opv-of-the-malaysian-coast-guard-mmea.html

According to specifications given by MMEA, the platform, derived from the OPV 1800 design from Damen, features an overall length of 83 m, a beam of 13.7 m, and a design draught of 3.75 m. It has a standard displacement of about 1,890 tonnes and can accommodate a crew of 46.
http://www.janes.com/article/68919/...design-of-new-helicopter-capable-opv-platform


























Something along these lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Im just wondering can a naval vessel be equipped with attack helicopter with ashm missiles. Just like an attack helicopter is equipped with atgm missiles?


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Im just wondering can a naval vessel be equipped with attack helicopter with ashm missiles. Just like an attack helicopter is equipped with atgm missiles?


Technically, yes. The Sea King can be armed with Exocet AShM, but the PN doesn't have any ships (besides tankers and large auxiliary vessels) to deploy them from. Alternatively, smaller anti-sub warfare helicopters - like the Z-9EC (deployed from the F-22P) - can be armed with lighter and shorter-range AShM (e.g. C-704 or C-705). With an attack helicopter, you'd basically try lifting 2 lightweight AShM.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Technically, yes. The Sea King can be armed with Exocet AShM, but the PN doesn't have any ships (besides tankers and large auxiliary vessels) to deploy them from. Alternatively, smaller anti-sub warfare helicopters - like the Z-9EC (deployed from the F-22P) - can be armed with lighter and shorter-range AShM (e.g. C-704 or C-705). With an attack helicopter, you'd basically try lifting 2 lightweight AShM.



Ah so a ashm is heavier than a atgm?


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Ah so a ashm is heavier than a atgm?


For the most part, yes.


----------



## JamD

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Ah so a ashm is heavier than a atgm?


Yes, because:
1- It takes a much bigger warhead to disable/destroy a ship/boat (in 100s of kgs for antiship missiles as opposed to 10s of kgs for antitank missiles),
2- An antiship missile usually flies a much greater distance (50-300 km ballpark) while an antitank missile will at most travel 10-20 km with most <7 km.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Is it possible to configure the ashm to function somewhat like a cluster bomb,while shortwning the dimensions of the missile the ordinance could deliver the same or more damaging punch.

What do u guys think about that.


----------



## Penguin

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Im just wondering can a naval vessel be equipped with attack helicopter with ashm missiles. Just like an attack helicopter is equipped with atgm missiles?


Sure you can. 

There once was a Sea Apache version envisioned, for example.




See http://www.aviastar.org/helicopters_eng/mcdonnell_sea_apache.php

Also, the Russians are delivering a special version of Kamov KA-50 to Egypt for their Mistral LHA/Ds. This is the Kamov Ka-52K "Katran" naval version, with folding rotor blades and wings, reinforced landing gear, wing shortened for basing on ships and the possibility of using Kh-35 Uran anti-ship missile. Its features further include life-support systems for the crew members, who will fly in immersion suits. The fuselage and systems receive special anti-corrosion treatment. A new fire-control radar enables it to operate in "Sea Mode" and to support anti-ship missiles.






But an 'regular' helicopter equipped for both ASW (with dipping sonar or sonar buoys, light ASW torpedoes) and ASuW (with radar and air-launched AShM) missions can also do that and offer greater flexibility not only by 2 roles mentioned but also by providing possibility to lift and transport people and cargo. So, in most cases, that's the better option from a cost-effectiveness POV.



Ahmet Pasha said:


> Ah so a ashm is heavier than a atgm?


A typical helicopter fired ATGW weighs around 25-50kg, with e.g. AT-6 and Tow on the lower end, and Vihkr and Hellfire at the higher end.

Kh-35 Uran weight is just over 600kg, Harpoon and Exocet weight is 650-700kg, and C802 just over 700kg. Of course, there are lighter 'medium weight' AShMs, like MBDA Marte/Sea-Killer (300 kg) and C-705 (320kg), Kongsberg Penguin (370-385kg) and NSM (400kg). And there are extra light ones e.g. AS-15TT (97kg), Sea Skua (145kg). 

Which AShM carried depend to a great extent on what the weight class of the ship's helicopter is e.g. EH101 (10-15 ton) versus NH-90 / SH-60 / Sea King (6-10 ton) versus Z-9 / AS-365 / Sea Lynx / BO-117 or EC-145 / Hal Dhruv (2-5 ton) or less Z-11 / AS-350_Écureuil / AS-55- Fennec / BO-105 / MD-500.



Ahmet Pasha said:


> Is it possible to configure the ashm to function somewhat like a cluster bomb,while shortwning the dimensions of the missile the ordinance could deliver the same or more damaging punch.
> 
> What do u guys think about that.


Not clear what you mean here


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

So in summary it is possible but a heavier, bulkier but modular helicopter would be needed to carryout that role,right???


I meant that can an AShM be confihured in a way that when it is in proximity to its target, it disperses into many pieces that then proceed to target multiple points on the ship or even concentrate damage on one singular area of the ship to sink it. If that can sink a ship then that would allow the AShM to be shortened in dimensions while still packing the same punch.

I know it might seem like star wars like imagery but do u kinda see where im going with this?



Penguin said:


> Sure you can.
> 
> There once was a Sea Apache version envisioned, for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See http://www.aviastar.org/helicopters_eng/mcdonnell_sea_apache.php
> 
> Also, the Russians are delivering a special version of Kamov KA-50 to Egypt for their Mistral LHA/Ds. This is the Kamov Ka-52K "Katran" naval version, with folding rotor blades and wings, reinforced landing gear, wing shortened for basing on ships and the possibility of using Kh-35 Uran anti-ship missile. Its features further include life-support systems for the crew members, who will fly in immersion suits. The fuselage and systems receive special anti-corrosion treatment. A new fire-control radar enables it to operate in "Sea Mode" and to support anti-ship missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But an 'regular' helicopter equipped for both ASW (with dipping sonar or sonar buoys, light ASW torpedoes) and ASuW (with radar and air-launched AShM) missions can also do that and offer greater flexibility not only by 2 roles mentioned but also by providing possibility to lift and transport people and cargo. So, in most cases, that's the better option from a cost-effectiveness POV.
> 
> 
> A typical helicopter fired ATGW weighs around 25-50kg, with e.g. AT-6 and Tow on the lower end, and Vihkr and Hellfire at the higher end.
> 
> Kh-35 Uran weight is just over 600kg, Harpoon and Exocet weight is 650-700kg, and C802 just over 700kg. Of course, there are lighter 'medium weight' AShMs, like MBDA Marte/Sea-Killer (300 kg) and C-705 (320kg), Kongsberg Penguin (370-385kg) and NSM (400kg). And there are extra light ones e.g. AS-15TT (97kg), Sea Skua (145kg).
> 
> Which AShM carried depend to a great extent on what the weight class of the ship's helicopter is e.g. EH101 (10-15 ton) versus NH-90 / SH-60 / Sea King (6-10 ton) versus Z-9 / AS-365 / Sea Lynx / BO-117 or EC-145 / Hal Dhruv (2-5 ton) or less Z-11 / AS-350_Écureuil / AS-55- Fennec / BO-105 / MD-500.
> 
> 
> Not clear what you mean here



What u have said above highlights the importance of LHDs as force multipliers. Especially, multi role ones like the Juan Carlos class as it is able to enable navies to perform operations for helicopters and aircraft. I am of the view that if PN does not want to procure LHDs they should atleast consider them as a future prospect.


----------



## Penguin

Ahmet Pasha said:


> So in summary it is possible but a heavier, bulkier but modular helicopter would be needed to carryout that role,right???


??? I didn;'t say any of that.



Ahmet Pasha said:


> I meant that can an AShM be confihured in a way that when it is in proximity to its target, it disperses into many pieces that then proceed to target multiple points on the ship or even concentrate damage on one singular area of the ship to sink it. If that can sink a ship then that would allow the AShM to be shortened in dimensions while still packing the same punch.
> 
> I know it might seem like star wars like imagery but do u kinda see where im going with this?


This approach might increase probability of hit but not the level of damage inflicted.



Ahmet Pasha said:


> What u have said above highlights the importance of LHDs as force multipliers. Especially, multi role ones like the Juan Carlos class as it is able to enable navies to perform operations for helicopters and aircraft. I am of the view that if PN does not want to procure LHDs they should atleast consider them as a future prospect.


The purpose of LHDs is to transport and troops. Everything else is secondary. Juan Carlos 'as is' is suited for AV-8B Harrier but not for F-35B (this would require modifications, as the Australian navy studies of this indicate). But you could use it to fly multipurpose helicopters like EH-101 for ASW and ASuW work. In fact that is the idea behind the Japanese new 'DDHs' (which don't have trooptransport and landing role per se, but could assist by embarking cargo helicopters)


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Penguin said:


> ??? I didn;'t say any of that.
> 
> 
> This approach might increase probability of hit but not the level of damage inflicted.
> 
> 
> The purpose of LHDs is to transport and troops. Everything else is secondary. Juan Carlos 'as is' is suited for AV-8B Harrier but not for F-35B (this would require modifications, as the Australian navy studies of this indicate). But you could use it to fly multipurpose helicopters like EH-101 for ASW and ASuW work. In fact that is the idea behind the Japanese new 'DDHs' (which don't have trooptransport and landing role per se, but could assist by embarking cargo helicopters)



I know u did not say something like that. Dnt worry we r on same page. 

For LHD topic is it plausable to come up with a miniature aircraft carrier so to speak.

Also as far as I can see theres not much difference between LHDs and carriers they appear quite similar physically. LHDs have a higher height can store/transport multiple cargoes types of equipment and utilize VTOL aircraft like helicopters and harriers. Whereas, carriers are shorter in height, limited ability to carry different types equipment(depending on size) and mostly carryout non vtol air operations. So is it plausable to make mini carriers if you will that are versatile and can be used for a wide variety of operations

Just like the turks are planning to do and many other countries who aspire to have carriers I thinks. Look up Turkish section of Juan Carlos page on wikipedia (Not a juan carlos fan but taking it as an example)


----------



## Thunder.Storm

China's Stealth Fast Attack Missile Boat would be a problem if Pakistan acquires it.

The Type-022 stealth fast attack missile boat of China is a fabulous creation as per me. It has an Australian origin Catamaran Wave piercing design that makes it fast. Designed by a pretty looking lady Yang Yi who was in her 20s back in ‘94 when she was assigned, this boat’s water jet propulsion avoids the noise caused by the air bubbles in propeller propulsion to make it very quiet.

It is small in size, capable of max 63 knots and is quite stealthy. Equipped with eight YJ83 new-type medium-range (150 km) anti-ship missiles that can attack multi-targets beyond visual range and a 30mm six-barrel high-speed gun for short-range air and missile defense, they can formidably approach enemy fleet to a very short distance without being detected due to its radar and optical invisibility and quietness. They may leave the battle field after firing their missiles as due to the boat’s advanced data link, they can leave the missiles to the care of Chinese AEW&C aircraft or other warships. Its own radar is quite decent and looks like it is mostly meant for volume search.

The mass production of the Type-022 suggests the Chinese navy believes these vessels will complement its so-called "anti-access" strategy aimed at keeping foreign forces away from waters surrounding Taiwan in time of conflict, said Sam Roggeveen, an analyst. Its YJ-83 anti ship subsonic missile that can be launched from the two launchers are quite relevant to perform saturation type attacks on a flotilla of ships. And can also be used to patrol the beaches. Because of lack of a big air defence capability small attack boats have always poorly fared against big ships. But this boat may get supplementary aerial cover either by a big ship or an aircraft.

Pakistan is interested to manufacture this ship at Karachi Shipyard. This ship is cost effective and if locally manufactured can further reduce costs to around 15 to 20 million per unit. It would be used to patrol Pakistani waters and may even come to harass Indian ships and boats. Being stealthy it may be used to come close to Indian territory and land proxies on Indian coast. Although it is no big deal for a BrahMos equipped battleship of Indian navy but can be used to saturate the situation. The Upgraded variants may be in pipeline or already developed


----------



## Penguin

Ahmet Pasha said:


> For LHD topic is it plausable to come up with a miniature aircraft carrier so to speak.
> 
> Also as far as I can see theres not much difference between LHDs and carriers they appear quite similar physically. LHDs have a higher height can store/transport multiple cargoes types of equipment and utilize VTOL aircraft like helicopters and harriers. Whereas, carriers are shorter in height, limited ability to carry different types equipment(depending on size) and mostly carryout non vtol air operations. So is it plausable to make mini carriers if you will that are versatile and can be used for a wide variety of operations
> 
> Just like the turks are planning to do and many other countries who aspire to have carriers I thinks. Look up Turkish section of Juan Carlos page on wikipedia (Not a juan carlos fan but taking it as an example)


Carriers and LHDs may appear similar from the outside, but they aren't on the inside. The LHDs youy are suggesting will be used as carriers would all require F-35B, which will be the only operational (in service) STOVL jet for many years to come. AV-8B Harriers or Sea Harriers will not be available or provided to third navies. Hence, the concept of a LHD based mini-carrier revolves in its entirely around the F-35B. This too will not be available to all, not in the last place because of cost. As indicated, the Australian navy operates 2 Juan Carlos type ships and has studied what it would take to make them F-35B compatible. As a result of the studie, acquisition of F-35B was ruled out as too costly. I am aware Turkey will be adopting a similar ship and may decide to get F-35B with them (or at least have the ships prepared for them). Turkey, like Australia, is a level 3 partner in the F-35 program. Thusfar, Turkey - like Australia - has ordered only F-35A. Likewise Japan and South Korea. The only F-35B customers to date are UK and Italy (for the dedicated carrier Cavour: not an LHD design).
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_Martin_F-35_Lightning_II#F-35B_2

"Although the Australian _Canberra_-class landing helicopter dock ships were not originally planned to operate fixed-wing aircraft, in May 2014, the Minister for Defence David Johnston stated in media interviews that the government was considering acquiring F-35B fighters for _Canberra_s, and Prime Minister Tony Abbott instructed 2015 Defence White Paper planners to consider the option of embarking F-35B squadrons aboard the two ships. Supporters of the idea stated that providing fixed-wing support to amphibious operations would maximize aircraft capability, and the presence of a ski-jump ramp, inherited from the original design, meant that the vessels were better suited to STOVL operations than equivalent ships with flat flight decks. Opponents to the idea countered that embarking enough F-35Bs to be effective required abandoning the ships' amphibious capability and would make the pseudo-carriers more valuable targets, modifications would be required to make the flight deck capable of handling vertical-landing thrust and to increase fuel and ordnance capacity for sustained operations, and that the F-35B project itself has been the most expensive and most problematic of the Joint Strike Fighter variants. In July 2015 Australia ended consideration of buying the F-35B for its two largest assault ships, as the ship modifications were projected to cost more than AUS$5 billion (US$4.4 billion). The plan was opposed by the Royal Australian Air Force, as an F-35B order could have diminished the number of F-35As purchased."
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_Martin_F-35_Lightning_II#F-35B

Even with STOVL/VTOL jets, the difference between using an LHD for carrier role rather than using a dedicated light carrier os obvious. See example of Spanish navy ships Juan Carlos and Principe d'Asturias.






Principe d'Asturia
Displacement: 15,912 tons standard, 16,700 tons full load
Length: 195.9 m (643 ft)
Beam: 24.3 m (80 ft)
Draught: 9.4 m (31 ft)
Aircraft carried: 29 fixed wing and rotary wing aircraft

Juan Carlos
Displacement: 26,000 tonnes standard, 27,500 tonnes at full load
Length: 230.82 m (757.3 ft)
Beam: 32 m (105 ft)
Draught: 6.9 m (23 ft)
Aircraft carried: AV-8B Harrier II, Chinook, Sea King, NH-90
Aircraft composition: 

Pure combat: 25 AV-8B/F-35B + 6 flight deck parking spots
Mix: 11 AV-8B + 12 NH90 + 6 flight deck parking spots
Pure transport: 25 NH90 + 6 flight deck parking spots
FOR THE SAME AIRWING, the LHD IS 1.5-2x the displacement of the 'Sea Control ship' . So, if purely used for carrier role, the LHD is actually 'overweight' and 'oversized'.

Besides, USN carrier studies reveal that 1 large carrier with a big airwing is more cost effective than several smaller ones wich combained have an equivalent airwing. The carriers thems selved require a large sum total of crew, for example, and each smaller carriers would need its own escorts i.e more escorts needed > more ships and crews needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Penguin said:


> Carriers and LHDs may appear similar from the outside, but they aren't on the inside. The LHDs youy are suggesting will be used as carriers would all require F-35B, which will be the only operational (in service) STOVL jet for many years to come. AV-8B Harriers or Sea Harriers will not be available or provided to third navies. Hence, the concept of a LHD based mini-carrier revolves in its entirely around the F-35B. This too will not be available to all, not in the last place because of cost. As indicated, the Australian navy operates 2 Juan Carlos type ships and has studied what it would take to make them F-35B compatible. As a result of the studie, acquisition of F-35B was ruled out as too costly. I am aware Turkey will be adopting a similar ship and may decide to get F-35B with them (or at least have the ships prepared for them). Turkey, like Australia, is a level 3 partner in the F-35 program. Thusfar, Turkey - like Australia - has ordered only F-35A. Likewise Japan and South Korea. The only F-35B customers to date are UK and Italy (for the dedicated carrier Cavour: not an LHD design).
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_Martin_F-35_Lightning_II#F-35B_2
> 
> "Although the Australian _Canberra_-class landing helicopter dock ships were not originally planned to operate fixed-wing aircraft, in May 2014, the Minister for Defence David Johnston stated in media interviews that the government was considering acquiring F-35B fighters for _Canberra_s, and Prime Minister Tony Abbott instructed 2015 Defence White Paper planners to consider the option of embarking F-35B squadrons aboard the two ships. Supporters of the idea stated that providing fixed-wing support to amphibious operations would maximize aircraft capability, and the presence of a ski-jump ramp, inherited from the original design, meant that the vessels were better suited to STOVL operations than equivalent ships with flat flight decks. Opponents to the idea countered that embarking enough F-35Bs to be effective required abandoning the ships' amphibious capability and would make the pseudo-carriers more valuable targets, modifications would be required to make the flight deck capable of handling vertical-landing thrust and to increase fuel and ordnance capacity for sustained operations, and that the F-35B project itself has been the most expensive and most problematic of the Joint Strike Fighter variants. In July 2015 Australia ended consideration of buying the F-35B for its two largest assault ships, as the ship modifications were projected to cost more than AUS$5 billion (US$4.4 billion). The plan was opposed by the Royal Australian Air Force, as an F-35B order could have diminished the number of F-35As purchased."
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_Martin_F-35_Lightning_II#F-35B
> 
> Even with STOVL/VTOL jets, the difference between using an LHD for carrier role rather than using a dedicated light carrier os obvious. See example of Spanish navy ships Juan Carlos and Principe d'Asturias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Principe d'Asturia
> Displacement: 15,912 tons standard, 16,700 tons full load
> Length: 195.9 m (643 ft)
> Beam: 24.3 m (80 ft)
> Draught: 9.4 m (31 ft)
> Aircraft carried: 29 fixed wing and rotary wing aircraft
> 
> Juan Carlos
> Displacement: 26,000 tonnes standard, 27,500 tonnes at full load
> Length: 230.82 m (757.3 ft)
> Beam: 32 m (105 ft)
> Draught: 6.9 m (23 ft)
> Aircraft carried: AV-8B Harrier II, Chinook, Sea King, NH-90
> Aircraft composition:
> 
> Pure combat: 25 AV-8B/F-35B + 6 flight deck parking spots
> Mix: 11 AV-8B + 12 NH90 + 6 flight deck parking spots
> Pure transport: 25 NH90 + 6 flight deck parking spots
> FOR THE SAME AIRWING, the LHD IS 1.5-2x the displacement of the 'Sea Control ship' . So, if purely used for carrier role, the LHD is actually 'overweight' and 'oversized'.
> 
> Besides, USN carrier studies reveal that 1 large carrier with a big airwing is more cost effective than several smaller ones wich combained have an equivalent airwing. The carriers thems selved require a large sum total of crew, for example, and each smaller carriers would need its own escorts i.e more escorts needed > more ships and crews needed.



Thanks for the input.
So what plans does PN have to counter indian careers.
And what do u think would be an effective strategy to counter enemy carriers?


----------



## Penguin

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Thanks for the input.
> So what plans does PN have to counter indian careers.
> And what do u think would be an effective strategy to counter enemy carriers?


Why would India's carrier(s) - 1 operational at present - be a problem for Pakistan? Would it even be involved in a serious conflict (which would likely focus on air and ground operations rather than naval ones)


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Penguin said:


> Why would India's carrier(s) - 1 operational at present - be a problem for Pakistan? Would it even be involved in a serious conflict (which would likely focus on air and ground operations rather than naval ones)



Yes but it would be nice to have a contingency in place. In past they have chocked us with blockade.


----------



## Penguin

Ahmet Pasha said:


> In past they have chocked us with blockade.


Well, better maintain good relations with all or some of China, Iran, Afghanistan, and Tajikistan, as well as Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, Kyrgizstan and Kazachstan. Perhaps also Azerbeijan, Georgia and Armenia. As far as land routes are concerned. Think pipelines, roads. Otherwise, there's the possibility of a kind of 'Berlin Airlift' concept...


----------



## monitor

Penguin said:


> ??? I didn;'t say any of that.
> 
> 
> This approach might increase probability of hit but not the level of damage inflicted.
> 
> 
> The purpose of LHDs is to transport and troops. Everything else is secondary. Juan Carlos 'as is' is suited for AV-8B Harrier but not for F-35B (this would require modifications, as the Australian navy studies of this indicate). But you could use it to fly multipurpose helicopters like EH-101 for ASW and ASuW work. In fact that is the idea behind the Japanese new 'DDHs' (which don't have trooptransport and landing role per se, but could assist by embarking cargo helicopters)




Aren't Juan Carlos based Turkish LHD going to operate F-35 or iam mistaking something?


----------



## Penguin

monitor said:


> Aren't Juan Carlos based Turkish LHD going to operate F-35 or iam mistaking something?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_ship_Juan_Carlos_I#Turkey

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canberra-class_landing_helicopter_dock#Design_and_capabilities


One the one hand





But on the other

Turkey plans to purchase 100 of the F-35A Conventional Takeoff and Landing variant.
https://www.f35.com/global/participation/turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Penguin said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_ship_Juan_Carlos_I#Turkey
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canberra-class_landing_helicopter_dock#Design_and_capabilities
> 
> 
> One the one hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on the other
> 
> Turkey plans to purchase 100 of the F-35A Conventional Takeoff and Landing variant.
> https://www.f35.com/global/participation/turkey



Dont that mean they r buying both naval and conventional.


----------



## Penguin

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Dont that mean they r buying both naval and conventional.


I've not seen a Turkish ORDER for F-35B, just the above pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

@Penguin is PN really interested in The Type-022 stealth fast attack missile boat of China ?


----------



## Penguin

TOPGUN said:


> @Penguin is PN really interested in The Type-022 stealth fast attack missile boat of China ?


Honestly, I don't know. Personally, since Pakistan does not have a coastline littered with small islands (like e.g. Sweden, Greece or Turkey) or fjords (like Norway), which these boats can use to help mask their approach, I think they would be very vulnerable to detection and air attack even with their stealth features. Nighttime operation would lessen this vulnerability a bit - esp. in areas with a lot of ship traffic - but not significantly against an opfor with advanced ISR capability and attack aircraft. Also, based as they are on the Australian AMD-350, I don't think these boats have a lot of range. So, they are 'doomed' to perform quick hit-and-run attacks from port(s) within striking range of their likely targets, and since the number of those ports is limited, that limits both the number of places and surface area for an opponent to surveille and increases the probability of early detection and air attack. And, although not as expensive as larger units to procure, I still think Pakistan would not acquire them in the numbers necessary/sufficient to succesfully fullfill a saturation attack role, in the way that China would use them (Some analysts forecasted the Chinese navy would take delivery of up to 100 of these vessels, which carry an estimated price tag of about $15 million each. Wiki states 83 active. Price estimates vary from $14.3 million to $50 million). To say the least, they would have to operate in close conjunction with coastal missile batteries and air assets (ISR platforms, MPAs, helicopters, naval strike units).





http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/pakistan/ports.htm

If you put 2-3 boats in each port, you would need 12-18 boats minimum. At the very lowest number of boats (two per port), that would cost $172 - $600 million (at least the friendship price for an F22P), depending on unit cost. Three per port would be $257 - $900 million. Of course, you could choose to concentrate numbers in one or two ports, to increase the chances of being able to launch a saturation attack locally, but that would make it easier on the opponent to monitor what the boats are doing.

These boats have little to no value for peacetime patrolling, lacking e.g. a ship's boat (RIB) for closer inspection and boarding of other vessels. That too limited their usefullness for PN imho.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Type_22_missile_boat
http://www.amd.com.au/vessels_in_service.php
http://www.amd.com.au/vessels/amd350.php
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-military-technology-idUSBRE84U1HG20120601
https://books.google.nl/books?id=ERwSQC8r868C&pg=PT128&lpg=PT128&dq="AMD+350"+catamaran&source=bl&ots=fmSgOPp6Jb&sig=le648wNf1JEMU8KWyzTJ35iov1U&hl=nl&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjr-qGIu93UAhUPYlAKHcByASAQ6AEIVDAH#v=onepage&q="AMD 350" catamaran&f=false

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

A new domestically-built destroyer has been unveiled by China. Dubbed the Type 055 destroyer, the vessel is considered to be a successor class to the smaller Type 052D guided missile destroyers and is part of a drive by Beijing to modernize and increase its naval presence within its armed forces. Local media described the vessel as “equipped with new air defense, anti-missile, anti-ship and anti-submarine weapons,” and will undergo testing before being commissioned into use. China’s naval effort comes alongside its increasingly assertive stance over disputed territory in the South China, where it lays claim to territory believed to hold oil and gas reserves and through which about $5 trillion in ship-borne trade passes every year.


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880433787561291776


----------



## Penguin

fatman17 said:


> A new domestically-built destroyer has been unveiled by China. Dubbed the Type 055 destroyer, the vessel is considered to be a successor class to the smaller Type 052D guided missile destroyers and is part of a drive by Beijing to modernize and increase its naval presence within its armed forces. Local media described the vessel as “equipped with new air defense, anti-missile, anti-ship and anti-submarine weapons,” and will undergo testing before being commissioned into use. China’s naval effort comes alongside its increasingly assertive stance over disputed territory in the South China, where it lays claim to territory believed to hold oil and gas reserves and through which about $5 trillion in ship-borne trade passes every year.


Like your motto: As I get older, my ignore list gets longer.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Air Platforms

Newly acquired Pakistan Navy Sea Kings to fly in September

Alan Warnes, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

05 July 2017

Three of the seven former UK military Sea King helicopters recently acquired by the Pakistan Navy (PN) are expected to be flying again in early September. The platforms, which were officially handed over on 24 May, are currently being refurbished by the UK-based Vector Aerospace Corporation.

One of two Sea King HC4 helicopters, which along with a Sea King HAR3, is being refurbished by UK-based Vector Aerospace for the PN. (Alan Warnes)

The three platforms include a Royal Air Force Westland (now Leonardo Helicopters) Sea King HAR3A and two Royal Marine HC4 'Junglies'.

Vector Aerospace Corporation's Steve Tamblyn, who is the Sea King project manager, told Jane's : "The first helicopter will make its first flight in mid-August, followed by the second one five days later, and the third one five days after that.


----------



## fatman17

AW159 by Leonardo
ASW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

The one that got away


fatman17 said:


> View attachment 409542
> 
> AW159 by Leonardo
> ASW


----------



## fatman17

Ahmet Pasha said:


> The one that got away


Possibility is still there.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

We had em but we sold em ddnt we?


----------



## Hassan Guy

Sooo....

when we getting them aircraft carriers....hears hms ocean is for sale


----------



## Penguin

Hassan Guy said:


> Sooo....
> 
> when we getting them aircraft carriers....hears hms ocean is for sale


Where did you hear that? Source? And why again would this be a good acquisition for PN?

HMS _Ocean_ will be decommissioned in Spring 2018 as part of cost saving measures with no like-for-like replacement.


----------



## Readerdefence

Penguin said:


> Where did you hear that? Source? And why again would this be a good acquisition for PN?
> 
> HMS _Ocean_ will be decommissioned in Spring 2018 as part of cost saving measures with no like-for-like replacement.


Hi HMS ocean been offered to Brazil any further news on this ?
Thx


----------



## Arsalan

Penguin said:


> Where did you hear that? Source? And why again would this be a good acquisition for PN?
> 
> HMS _Ocean_ will be decommissioned in Spring 2018 as part of cost saving measures with no like-for-like replacement.


He likes them, the aircraft carriers that is, isn't it a good enough reason for acquisition?


----------



## Penguin

Arsalan said:


> He likes them, the aircraft carriers that is, isn't it a good enough reason for acquisition?


It is not an aircraft carrier but a helicopter assault carrier (troops transport).



Readerdefence said:


> Hi HMS ocean been offered to Brazil any further news on this ?
> Thx



According to Brazilian journalist Roberto Lopes in an e-mail to us, the ship’s cost to the Brazilian Navy is fixed at £80.3 million pounds (312 million of Brazilian Reais). Commander of the Brazilian Navy, Admiral Eduardo Leal Ferreira, claimed that the price of _Ocean_ seemed “convenient”.
This comes as the Brazilian Navy have decided to abandon the refit of the aircraft carrier Sao Paulo and decommission the vessel after a series of technical issues and accidents.
Rectification costs are understood to be a major factor in this decision.
The Sao Paulo is a Clemenceau class aircraft carrier commissioned in 1963 by the French Navy as Foch and was transferred in 2000 to Brazil, where she became the new flagship of the Brazilian Navy. The earlier intention of the navy was that the vessel would continue in active service until 2039, at which time the vessel would be nearly 80 years old.
IHS Janes reported that during its career with the Brazilian Navy, São Paulo has suffered from ‘serviceability issues and has never managed to operate for more than three months at a time without the need for repairs and maintenance’.
https://ukdefencejournal.org.uk/proposed-sail-price-hms-ocean-brazil-revealed/

(April 2017) The Royal Navy's flagship HMS Ocean could be sold to Brazil for £80.3. The South American nation is hoping to snap up the vessel after she is decommissioned next year.
http://www.plymouthherald.co.uk/820...or-80million/story-30269389-detail/story.html

Acuisition of Ocean would in no way help the Brazil Navy replace its REAL aircraft carrier Sao Paolo. Though it would nicely augment their amphibious assault capabilities, complementing the NDM _Bahia_ , the ex-French Foudre LPD, while allowing BN to decommission some of their old and worn LSL's/LSTs.


----------



## Readerdefence

Penguin said:


> It is not an aircraft carrier but a helicopter assault carrier (troops transport).
> 
> 
> 
> According to Brazilian journalist Roberto Lopes in an e-mail to us, the ship’s cost to the Brazilian Navy is fixed at £80.3 million pounds (312 million of Brazilian Reais). Commander of the Brazilian Navy, Admiral Eduardo Leal Ferreira, claimed that the price of _Ocean_ seemed “convenient”.
> This comes as the Brazilian Navy have decided to abandon the refit of the aircraft carrier Sao Paulo and decommission the vessel after a series of technical issues and accidents.
> Rectification costs are understood to be a major factor in this decision.
> The Sao Paulo is a Clemenceau class aircraft carrier commissioned in 1963 by the French Navy as Foch and was transferred in 2000 to Brazil, where she became the new flagship of the Brazilian Navy. The earlier intention of the navy was that the vessel would continue in active service until 2039, at which time the vessel would be nearly 80 years old.
> IHS Janes reported that during its career with the Brazilian Navy, São Paulo has suffered from ‘serviceability issues and has never managed to operate for more than three months at a time without the need for repairs and maintenance’.
> https://ukdefencejournal.org.uk/proposed-sail-price-hms-ocean-brazil-revealed/
> 
> (April 2017) The Royal Navy's flagship HMS Ocean could be sold to Brazil for £80.3. The South American nation is hoping to snap up the vessel after she is decommissioned next year.
> http://www.plymouthherald.co.uk/820...or-80million/story-30269389-detail/story.html
> 
> Acuisition of Ocean would in no way help the Brazil Navy replace its REAL aircraft carrier Sao Paolo. Though it would nicely augment their amphibious assault capabilities, complementing the NDM _Bahia_ , the ex-French Foudre LPD, while allowing BN to decommission some of their old and worn LSL's/LSTs.


Hi thx for your detailed reply


----------



## Penguin

Readerdefence said:


> Hi thx for your detailed reply


You're welcome


----------



## ghazi52

*10-nation Indian Ocean Naval Symposium ends*






IONS working group deliberates on options to promote information exchange, support regional maritime security. — Pakistan Navy

The Indian Ocean Naval Symposium (IONS) working group's meeting on Information Sharing & Interoperability, hosted by the Pakistan Navy, concluded on Wednesday.

IONS is a multinational forum established in 2008. Pakistan became a member of the forum in March 2014.

Currently chaired by the Pakistan Navy, the IONS working group consists of 10 member nations, including Australia, Bangladesh, France, India, Iran, Oman, Pakistan, Singapore, Thailand and the UAE.

During the two-day event, the working group discussed modes of sharing information and improving interoperability among IONS nations aimed at increasing maritime cooperation among the navies operating in the Indian Ocean Region.

This was the second time Pakistan hosted IONS activities. In 2015, Pakistan Navy had hosted a similar IONS working group on information sharing and inter-operability along with an IONS preparatory workshop in Karachi.

On day one of the two-day meeting, Deputy Chief of the Naval Staff, Rear Admiral Mohammad Fayyaz Gilani had highlighted the importance of the Indian Ocean for the global maritime community. Being an energy-rich region, the area faces security, human and environmental challenges, he had observed.

Underscoring maritime threats, he said that maritime security challenges in the region emanate primarily from contemporary issues like maritime terrorism, piracy, and narcotics, arms and human smuggling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Pakistan Navy hosts Indian Ocean Naval Symposium
July 26, 2017 By: Samaa Web Desk Published in Pakistan Be the first to comment!


ISLAMABAD: Indian Ocean Naval Symposium (IONS) Working Group Meeting on Information Sharing & Interoperability hosted by Pakistan Navy concluded today (Wednesday).

The working group consists of 10 member nations which include Australia, Bangladesh, France, India, Iran, Oman, Pakistan, Singapore, Thailand, and UAE.

Pakistan is presently chair of the Working Group.

During the 2-day event, the working group discussed modalities of sharing information and improving interoperability amongst IONS nations towards the overall objective of increasing maritime cooperation amongst navies in Indian Ocean Region. The Working Group also deliberated on different options to promote information exchange and support regional maritime security.

Pakistan has always been an ardent supporter of regional peace and collaborative security. As a torch bearer of this unflinching resolve, Pakistan believes that coming together of navies helps improve overall interstate relations.

In the same spirit of constructive engagement, Pakistan Navy proactively participates in IONS. This forum provides a platform to the participating nations to work together for the good of global common.

Participation of 13 delegates from 9 countries in the working group meeting reflects Pakistan’s commitment for regional peace and is a recognition of PN contribution towards this end.

ADVERTISEMENT
https://www.samaa.tv/pakistan/2017/07/pakistan-navy-hosts-indian-ocean-naval-symposium/


----------



## fatman17

Navy boys


----------



## fatman17

| ePaper | DAWN.COM http://epaper.dawn.com/Advt.php?StoryImage=28_07_2017_001_003 via @dawn_com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890908022544924674PNS HIMMAT induction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

YJ62 hits target 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890947162074267648


----------



## fatman17

Since 1957
Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works Limited
IMS Certified

Commissioning and Induction of Fast Attack Craft (Missle) PNS HIMMAT built for Pakistan Navy at KS&EW













An impressive yet simple Commissioning and Induction Ceremony of Fast Attack Craft (Missile) PNS HIMMAT built at KS&EW for Pakistan Navy, was held on Friday 28th July 2017. Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah NI(M), Chief of the Naval Staff, graced the occasion as Chief Guest. The ceremony was attended by high ranking officials from Government, Chinese Embassy, Pakistan Navy, China Shipbuilding & Offshore Company (CSOC) and distinguished guests from various walks of life.

PNS HIMMAT is a 63 meter long Fast Attack Craft fitted with state of the art Weapons and Sensors. One of the important achievements in this project is installation of indigenously built Missiles System. Craft is also fitted with various other weapons and sensors for manifestation of speed and lethality at par with modern navies arsenal.

The Chief Guest in his key note address mentioned that it is a landmark occasion when 2nd indigenously constructed Fast Attack Craft (Missile) is inducted in Pakistan Fleet. It will definitely further strengthen the Fleet and is a reminder of our resolve to safeguard national sea frontiers. He further iterated that Karachi Shipyard is a strategic and vital organization supporting Pakistan Navy in building new ships and major repairs essentially required during the life cycle of the sea-going platforms. He also iterated that construction of various Naval platforms such as PN Fleet Tanker, F-22P Frigate, Fast Attack Craft (Missile), Small Tanker cum Utility Ships, and Tugs etc at Karachi Shipyard is in line with our indigenization policy for attaining self reliance in shipbuilding.

He reiterated the need of transfer of technology in maritime sector and praised the role of MoDP in facilitating and meeting PN needs through indigenization and capacity building. He categorically mentioned that the trust and confidence posed by PN on indigenously built platforms under ToT will also provide impetus to Pakistan defence exports.

While highlighting the significant of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), the CNS highlighted the need for expeditious development of associated maritime infrastructure. He expressed that CPEC will bring prosperity not only in Pakistan and China but for all regional countries. The obvious need of secure maritime environment was highlighted and Pakistan Navy’s commitment to achieve important objective was reiterated. Induction of another Fast Attack Craft (Missile) today was cited as yet another step in enhancing the maritime security.

Earlier, MD KS&EW Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah HI(M), in his welcome address said that this state of the art ship is another landmark in the history of Pak-China cooperation in the field of defence production, as it has been built in collaboration with our Chinese friends M/s CSOC and Xingang Shipyard.

He said that during the recent past, KS&EW has successfully completed various projects for Pakistan Navy. As a result, KS&EW has been awarded a number of other projects including 17,000 Tons Fleet Tanker, 02 x Maritime Patrol Vessels (MPVs), Indigenously Designed Fast Attack Craft (Missile), 2 x 32 Tons BP Tugs and a Multi Purpose Barge which are at various stages of construction. He informed that contracts of 3 x new projects have also been signed prior closing of last financial year which include 3,000 Tons Survey Ship and 1,900 Tons OPVs for Pakistan Navy and 2 x FRP Boats for Pakistan Customs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Original PNS HIMMAT

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Naval representatives of 9 countries at an Indian Ocean Naval Symposium held in Islamabad this week.


----------



## EpiiC

Any updates on work being done to make our most important ship a nuclear powered Submarine ?


----------



## fatman17

EpiiC said:


> Any updates on work being done to make our most important ship a nuclear powered Submarine ?


No such project exists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Weapons

Details of Chinese sea-skimming lethal drone prototype emerge

Kelvin Wong - IHS Jane's Missiles & Rockets

28 July 2017

The CH-T1/Unmanned Ground Effect Air Vehicle demonstrator seen in flight during an undated demonstration. Source: Jane’s sources





Jane’s sources have shed new light on a hitherto unseen anti-ship weapon/unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV)-like system – centred around a wing-in-ground-effect optimised airframe – that was initially circulated on Chinese internet discussion forums around May 2017 in a Mandarin language brochure with a redacted product designation.

Developed by defence prime China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation's (CASC's) China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics (CAAA) subsidiary, the system has been given the product designation of CH-T1, although it is understood that the company prefers to identify it as the Ground Effect UAV (GEUAV) demonstrator.

The forward segment of the 5.8 m long GEUAV demonstrator is shaped like a conventional missile, with a cylindrical fuselage capped by an ogival nosecone where the radar seeker is located. Towards the rear is an unconventionally designed main body featuring two thick, long chord but short-span stubby wing structures running along the sides of its belly that combine to form a continuous wing-like undersurface. Two small outer wings can be found at the front of the main stub wings, along with upwards cranked V-tailfins at the rear that have an overall span of 3.8 m.

The air vehicle has a specified maximum take-off weight (MTOW) of 3,000 kg – although the prototype weighed significantly less during trials as it only carried partial payloads and fuel loads – and achieves take-off via rocket assisted catapult launch. It can be powered by either a turbojet or turbofan engine, which enables it to travel at a maximum speed of Mach 0.65 (802 km/h) while cruising at terrain hugging altitudes of 1–6 m. The engine draws its air from an intake located on top of its main body to avoid ingesting sea spray during low level flight overwater.


----------



## ghazi52

Commissioning and Induction Ceremony of Fast Attack Craft (Missile) PNS HIMMAT built at Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works Limited (KS&EW) for Pakistan Navy, was held at Pakistan Navy Dockyard Karachi. Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah, Chief of the Naval Staff, graced the occasion as Chief Guest.


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms

Pakistan commissions third Azmat-class patrol vessel





Ridzwan Rahmat - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

31 July 2017

The Pakistan Navy commissioned its third Azmat-class missile-capable patrol craft on 28 July.

The vessel, which has been named PNS Himmat with pennant number 1027, was laid down in August 2015, and launched in September 2016 by state-owned company Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works Limited (KSEW).

Although third in class overall, Himmat is the second Azmat-class vessel to be built in-country. PNS Azmat(1013) was built in Tianjin and commissioned in June 2012, while second ship PNS Deshat (1014) was built in Karachi with Chinese collaboration, and inducted in June 2014, according to Jane’s Fighting Ships .

The platform derives its design from the People's Liberation Army Navy's (PLAN's) Houjian (Type 037/2)-class missile boat design.


----------



## EpiiC

fatman17 said:


> No such project exists


This fills me with despair.... terrible economy, navy, 2nd strike capability!!


----------



## fatman17

EpiiC said:


> This fills me with despair.... terrible economy, navy, 2nd strike capability!!


2nd strike capabilities from conventional subs is being planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Aaaah!!!! My dear navy theres always not much going on in your department. On this forum and in the real world.
Heres to the quieteset service arm of Pakistan


----------



## EpiiC

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Aaaah!!!! My dear navy theres always not much going on in your department. On this forum and in the real world.
> Heres to the quieteset service arm of Pakistan


12 Destroyers, 12 Subs, 12 frigates, would be nice....


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

On a serious note its about time Navy gets more attention.



EpiiC said:


> 12 Destroyers, 12 Subs, 12 frigates, would be nice....


----------



## EpiiC

Ahmet Pasha said:


> On a serious note its about time Navy gets more attention.


Pakistan hasn't paid much attention to Navy or 2nd Strike Capability.... Do we not have many bright minds in Pakistan?


----------



## fatman17

EpiiC said:


> Pakistan hasn't paid much attention to Navy or 2nd Strike Capability.... Do we not have many bright minds in Pakistan?


It will come with the arrival of the Chinese boats.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassan Guy

Should had persued a 2nd submarine program parallel to the yuan/hangor to replace the agosta instead of having them upgraded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Hassan Guy said:


> Should had persued a 2nd submarine program parallel to the yuan/hangor to replace the agosta instead of having them upgraded.


We'll inform the CNS of your wishes Sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CriticalThought

Hassan Guy said:


> Should had persued a 2nd submarine program parallel to the yuan/hangor to replace the agosta instead of having them upgraded.



I thought you wanted that aircraft carrier?????


----------



## fatman17

Cadet College, Ormara

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Guy

CriticalThought said:


> I thought you wanted that aircraft carrier?????


Ye we need that too


----------



## CriticalThought

Hassan Guy said:


> Ye we need that too



Too generic. You need to be specific. Something like USS Gerald Ford?


----------



## Hassan Guy

CriticalThought said:


> Too generic. You need to be specific. Something like USS Gerald Ford?


China's next gen carriers will be 100,000 tons. For Pak 40,000 would be good to fly the jf-17's.


----------



## CriticalThought

Hassan Guy said:


> China's next gen carriers will be 100,000 tons. For Pak 40,000 would be good to fly the jf-17's.



Awwww you old softie


----------



## Hassan Guy

CriticalThought said:


> Awwww you old softie


----------



## CriticalThought

Hassan Guy said:


>



Because when I gave you the carte blanche, you started getting all reasonable and logical. You lost all the hot air and "let's buy the moon" attitude


----------



## Hassan Guy

CriticalThought said:


> Because when I gave you the carte blanche, you started getting all reasonable and logical. You lost all the hot air and "let's buy the moon" attitude


Nah man I've been saying for long time we need one of those carriers


----------



## ghazi52

Inauguration Ceremony at Cadet College Ormara Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistani, German navies agree on strengthening ties*

http://dailytimes.com.pk/pakistan/08...ngthening-ties

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan and Germany on Monday agreed to further enhance collaboration between the two countries' naval forces.

On Monday, Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zakaullah, who is on an official visit to Germany, called on Deputy Chief of Defence Staff Germany Vice Admiral Ruehle and German Naval Chief (Inspector of German Navy) Vice Admiral Andreas Krause.

During the meeting, professional matters of mutual interest and bilateral defence ties were discussed. Deputy Chief of Defence Staff Germany highly appreciated the role and contributions of Pakistan in spearheading various initiatives for maintaining peace and stability in the region. Both the dignitaries agreed and looked forward to further enhancing the interaction between Pakistan and Germany in the fields of training, mutual visits and defence collaboration.

Matters discussed between Admiral Zakaullah and German Naval Chief included bilateral collaboration, maritime security and stability, coalition maritime campaign plan (CMCP), counter piracy operations, drug trafficking and various avenues to enhance interoperability between Pakistani and German navies.

The naval chief also highlighted Pakistan's commitment and performance in fight against terrorism and efforts for maintaining regional peace and security.

Vice Admiral Andreas Krause acknowledged Pakistan Navy's efforts and focused commitments in support of collaborative maritime security in the region and also hoped to extend cooperation between both forces.

Earlier, upon his arrival at the Federal Ministry of Defence at Berlin, Admiral Zakaullah was received by the German Naval Chief. A ceremonial guard with military honours was also presented to the Naval Chief. Thereafter, Admiral Zakaullah laid a wreath on German Armed Forces Memorial.

Later, the naval chief also visited German navy ship FGS ERFURT at Warnemunde Naval Base.


----------



## CHI RULES

Any news abt ADA corvettes deal. Further though current PN chief looks active yet major break through regarding increase in surface fleet or induction of capable Medium range SAM still awaited.


----------



## Zarbe Momin

Have Pakistan Torpeod Motor boats???
These are very necessary to counter Submarines and are cost effective.
Present Fast attack missel boats have mostly speed above
than 45 Knots. Why Pakistan Navy missing that speed??? again speed makes difficult to hit boats by submarines.
Why Fast attack main gun is without Radar guidance and IR optical sensors and is man guided???
Why Fast attack boats are not specialised with instrument to counter submarines.
On fast attack boats automated multi anza system should be installed.

It is not to criticise ......it is just for discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy, in line with the vision of Govt of Pakistan launched “Pakistan Navy – Mangroves Plantation Campaign 2017” in the Coastal Areas of Sindh and Balochistan provinces on the eve of Independence Day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

rench Navy handed over Command of Multinational Combined Task Force 150 (CTF-150) to Pakistan Navy at an impressive change of command ceremony held at Headquarters US NAVCENT, Bahrain. Rear Admiral Naveed Ahmed Rizvi of Pakistan Navy took over the Command of CTF-150 from Rear Admiral Olivier Lebas of French Navy.

It is the 10th time that Pakistan Navy has been entrusted with this honor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Not related to Pakistan Navy but something interesting:

*French Navy Future FTI Frigates. *




Comes with VLS for 16 x Aster 30 missiles with space for 16 more!

*Details:*
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/french-navy-fti-frigates-hull-mounted-sonar.514148/

@Rashid Mahmood @fatman17 @Quwa @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Blue Marlin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Europe aur amreeka aj kal naraz hain bro 


Arsalan said:


> Not related to Pakistan Navy but something interesting:
> 
> *French Navy Future FTI Frigates. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comes with VLS for 16 x Aster 30 missiles with space for 16 more!
> 
> *Details:*
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/french-navy-fti-frigates-hull-mounted-sonar.514148/
> 
> @Rashid Mahmood @fatman17 @Quwa @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Blue Marlin


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Europe aur amreeka aj kal naraz hain bro


The US, UK and Europe each have different interests. 

With Pakistan, the latter two will only think in terms of $$$.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Yar bro unka illegitimate father to amreeka hai na brother Kareem!!


Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> The US, UK and Europe each have different interests.
> 
> With Pakistan, the latter two will only think in terms of $$$.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Yar bro unka illegitimate father to amreeka hai na brother Kareem!!


In the 1990s the US sanctioned Pakistan and refused to deliver F-16s or sell arms. However, France sold Agosta 90B submarines in 1994 and was ready to sell Mirage 2000s. Likewise, British arms were also available at the time, e.g. that's where the surplus Type 21 frigates came from.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Arsalan said:


> Not related to Pakistan Navy but something interesting:
> 
> *French Navy Future FTI Frigates. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comes with VLS for 16 x Aster 30 missiles with space for 16 more!
> 
> *Details:*
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/french-navy-fti-frigates-hull-mounted-sonar.514148/
> 
> @Rashid Mahmood @fatman17 @Quwa @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Blue Marlin


Would be cost prohibitive


----------



## CriticalThought

fatman17 said:


> Would be cost prohibitive



Sir, this investment in national security is highly needed. Either we need to come up with equivalent systems indigenously, or aquire them.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Worked back then but would it work now?
Given our present circus of a government?
No foreign policy or diplomacy?
There might be a chance u r right but its a slim chance and it might leave us without spares etc if US throws one of it's tantrums.


Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> In the 1990s the US sanctioned Pakistan and refused to deliver F-16s or sell arms. However, France sold Agosta 90B submarines in 1994 and was ready to sell Mirage 2000s. Likewise, British arms were also available at the time, e.g. that's where the surplus Type 21 frigates came from.


----------



## Arsalan

Bahi, read my post again:


Arsalan said:


> Not related to Pakistan Navy but something interesting:
> 
> *French Navy Future FTI Frigates. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comes with VLS for 16 x Aster 30 missiles with space for 16 more!
> 
> *Details:*
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/french-navy-fti-frigates-hull-mounted-sonar.514148/
> 
> @Rashid Mahmood @fatman17 @Quwa @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Blue Marlin



Ke ho gya ee saraiaan nu!


----------



## EpiiC

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Europe aur amreeka aj kal naraz hain bro


Unko kyon naraz karte ho? ?


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Whatever we do they won't be satisfied until we do exactly what they want I.e until we adopt their democracy like Libya did.

And SubhanAllah this has been told to us in the Quran that they Will not be happy with us until we become just like them and this very phenomenon we see before our very eyes.


EpiiC said:


> Unko kyon naraz karte ho? ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Maritime Security Agency's first 1,500-ton cutter

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

In order to pay tribute to the poet of the nation, Dr. Allama Muhammad Iqbal, a wreath laying ceremony was held at Mausoleum of Dr. Alama Muhammad Iqbal on 29 August 2017. Commandant Pakistan Navy War College, Rear Admiral Moazzam Ilyas was the Chief Guest of the ceremony.

An agile yet smartly turned out contingent of Sutlej Rangers presented Guard and wreath was laid by the Commandant Pakistan Navy War College, on behalf of 47th Pakistan Navy Staff Course.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

fatman17 said:


> Pakistan Maritime Security Agency's first 1,500-ton cutter
> View attachment 421827
> View attachment 421828



That should add telescopic heli hanger like the Dutch opv to protect and heli can remain onboard as well


----------



## ghazi52

6th September 2017 Guard Of Honour at Mazar E Quaid Karachi Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

52nd Pakistan Navy Day celebrated in Karachi

KARACHI: Every year, 8th September is celebrated as ‘Pakistan Navy Day' to commemorate Pakistan Navy's stunning performance against a much bigger and devious enemy during 1965 War.

Daring raid by Pakistan Navy warships on Dwarka and bottling up of entire Indian Navy fleet by PN submarine Ghazi are the glorious reminiscences of the day.

In order to commemorate this day and to pay tributes to our Shuhada and Ghazis, whose sacrifices and gallant acts instill in us renewed spirit and unabating resolve, Pakistan Navy arranged an impressive Four Dimensional demonstration of naval capabilities at PNS Qasim, Manora Karachi.

Governor Sindh, Muhammad Zubair was the chief guest while Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah was also present on the occasion.

The special demonstration of Pakistan Navy assets and their capabilities included fly past by Pak Navy Aviation assets, Search and Rescue operation drills by PN helicopters, para jumps, frogman attack, Vessel Board Search and Seizure Operation and Fast Boat Recovery etc.

Beach Assault drills were performed by Pakistan Navy Special Operation Forces comprising Pak Marines and Special Service Group (Navy). Pakistan Navy Frigate, Submarine, and Missile boats were also part of the demonstration.

Speaking on the occasion, the chief guest highlighted Pakistan Navy's heroic performance during 1965 war with reverence and pride and expressed his satisfaction at the level of Pakistan Navy's competence and capabilities displayed during the demonstration.

He further said that the Government of Pakistan accords due priority to the defence needs of the country in general and gives importance to advancement and strengthening of Pakistan Navy in particular.

A large number of civil and military dignitaries, families of Shuhada attended the ceremony while war veterans were also present on the occasion.


----------



## syed_yusuf

Any pictures ?


----------



## khanasifm

Ok 6th fine, 7th fine 8th is this something new ? Never heard navy day ?? Or I was sleeping [emoji18]  since when. 8th is navy day ? It say 52nd so from 65?


----------



## HRK

khanasifm said:


> Ok 6th fine, 7th fine 8th is this something new ? Never heard navy day ?? Or I was sleeping [emoji18]  since when. 8th is navy day ? It say 52nd so from 65?


*"Dwarka"* 


> Operation Dwarka was a naval operation commenced by the Pakistan Navy to attack the Indian coastal town of Dwarka on 7 September 1965.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

PNSC announces ferry service for Dubai, Qatar
https://t.co/TCppSUlUgC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

This is the first full mission simulator in Pakistan installed in Pakistan Marine Academy.

#Pakistan 
@defencepk https://t.co/wvtx5GcPsf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CriticalThought

Masha Allah. Alhamdulillah.


----------



## Penguin

khanasifm said:


> That should add telescopic heli hanger like the Dutch opv to protect and heli can remain onboard as well


Not if it is intended to be suported by land-based Sea Kings.


----------



## syed_yusuf

What is the difference between Pakistan marine academy and Pakistan naval academy


----------



## fatman17

China's CASC unveils D3000 unmanned oceanic combat vessel concept. My breaking story and analysis here - https://t.co/STF1Etj6Ju https://t.co/efHZW4xPk0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

syed_yusuf said:


> What is the difference between Pakistan marine academy and Pakistan naval academy


One is for civilian use, PNSC fleet etc and the other for the Navy boys. PN involved in both


----------



## syed_yusuf

fatman17 said:


> One is for civilian use, PNSC fleet etc and the other for the Navy boys. PN involved in both


it seems that both are trained like navy officers. can they be interchanged?


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910212554689060864Watch PN rescue Indian ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

syed_yusuf said:


> it seems that both are trained like navy officers. can they be interchanged?


Yes, deputations take place 


fatman17 said:


> One is for civilian use, PNSC fleet etc and the other for the Navy boys. PN involved in both


----------



## ejaz007

A clipping from Facebook:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Island-class_patrol_boat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

So 2 +6 Chinese plus 4 existing one total 12 unless existing craft are Past useful life plus 1 type 21 being. Retrofit for pmsa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Navy Seaking fires anti-ship missile - https://t.co/XTPerJzKv6 https://t.co/I9jU4b0OmG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17




----------



## fatman17

Air Platforms

Images show possible submarine-launched variant of China’s YJ-18 missile

Richard D Fisher Jr - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

26 September 2017

Images have emerged on Chinese online forums showing what could be a submarine-launched variant of the YJ-18 anti-ship cruise missile.

The low-resolution images show a missile displayed on presentation slides believed to have been used for a university lecture given by former Rear Admiral Zhao Dengping, who is a deputy minister with the People’s Liberation Army’s General Armaments Department. The slides are entitled 'YJ-18 subsonic/supersonic anti-ship guided missile'.

One image shows an underwater launch capsule, painted in a trials colour scheme, which looks similar to that used by the Russian Kalibr/Club family of missiles. The other image appears to show the missile, most likely still within the capsule, being launched from below the water surface in what was presumably a test flight.


----------



## fatman17

September 28, 2017 – 1:00 am
By News Desk


KARACHI: Ground Breaking Ceremony of the new building for 3rd Force Protection Battalion of Pakistan Navy was held at Gwadar. Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah was the Chief Guest of the ceremony. Upon his arrival he was received by Commander Coast, Rear Admiral Abdul Aleem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

What frigates ??? 

In order to strengthen the navy, Zakaullah said new missile crafts are being inducted 

while contracts have been signed to acquire frigates from China

and two planes from Holland. 

He further said the navy is buying eight submarines from China, ATR planes from Germany and Sea King helicopters from Britain.

Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi takes charge of Pakistan Navy 

http://www.dawn.com/news/1362312/admiral-zafar-mahmood-abbasi-takes-charge-of-pakistan-navy


----------



## fatman17

khanasifm said:


> What frigates ???
> 
> In order to strengthen the navy, Zakaullah said new missile crafts are being inducted
> 
> while contracts have been signed to acquire frigates from China
> 
> and two planes from Holland.
> 
> He further said the navy is buying eight submarines from China, ATR planes from Germany and Sea King helicopters from Britain.
> 
> Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi takes charge of Pakistan Navy
> 
> http://www.dawn.com/news/1362312/admiral-zafar-mahmood-abbasi-takes-charge-of-pakistan-navy


Careful how our media quotes.


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> Careful how our media quotes.


Sir we have his speech recorded Sir we ourselves have listened to he clearly told about some new deal with China for Frigates and also some sort of Survey Ship which we would build along with help of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Zarvan said:


> Sir we have his speech recorded Sir we ourselves have listened to he clearly told about some new deal with China for Frigates and also some sort of Survey Ship which we would build along with help of China.


Please upload the video


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> Please upload the video







Sir start listening from 26th Minute

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1

khanasifm said:


> What frigates ???
> 
> In order to strengthen the navy, Zakaullah said new missile crafts are being inducted
> 
> while contracts have been signed to acquire frigates from China
> 
> and two planes from Holland.
> 
> He further said the navy is buying eight submarines from China, ATR planes from Germany and Sea King helicopters from Britain.
> 
> Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi takes charge of Pakistan Navy
> 
> http://www.dawn.com/news/1362312/admiral-zafar-mahmood-abbasi-takes-charge-of-pakistan-navy


two planes from Holland?
atr 72??


----------



## khanasifm

2015 news


----------



## fatman17

khanasifm said:


> View attachment 430397
> 
> 
> 2015 news


Seems like still in project stage. l say this bcuz there were many issues esp. safety related with the original F22Ps, which have to be rectified before new F22Ps are inducted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> Seems like still in project stage. l say this bcuz there were many issues esp. safety related with the original F22Ps, which have to be rectified before new F22Ps are inducted.


Sir I think they are totally new Frigates not upgraded F-22


----------



## fatman17

Zarvan said:


> Sir start listening from 26th Minute


Okay so in the pipeline 
8 S20 subs from China 
4 F22P FFG contract signed with China 
1 Survey Ship to be built at KESW with Chinese assistance. 
2 OPV from Holland, with 1 to be built at KSEW. 
2 ATR MSA aircraft being upgraded in Germany. 
Significantly no mention of MILGEM corvettes. 
SAM and Cruise Missile operational with PN.


----------



## Zarvan

Chief of Naval Staff (CNS) Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi visited GHQ and called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa today. Matters of professional interest were discussed. COAS congratulated Admiral Zafar on assumption of command of Pakistan Navy.
Earlier, on arrival at GHQ, CNS laid floral wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada and offered fateha for martyrs of Pakistan.


----------



## khanasifm

Till some one confirms from pn or china speculations on type, quantity/number and size will continue


----------



## syed_yusuf

Definitely f22p is big jump from upgraded type 21 frigate. No question. 

PN should have ordered these f22p with 16 ssm instead of 8. PN should have ordered them with vls system if not reloadable fm90n system. Then PN SHOULD HAVE ordered 12 examples to not only replace type 21 but add few extras. Except the first 3 all other 9 should have been build at KSEW. by now PN would have decent fleet. Same could be said about A90b. PN should have build 3 more examples locally. Just imagine PN with 12 f22p frigate and 6 upgraded A90B. ALONG with all other supporting ships. 

Every time I look at these ships / subs I see opportunity waisted.


----------



## fatman17

'Pakistan Navy to Purchase Frigates from China' - The Diplomat @Diplomat_APAC https://t.co/nk2pcreAnv https://t.co/Ca5hv9bgnm


----------



## TOPGUN

fatman17 said:


> 'Pakistan Navy to Purchase Frigates from China' - The Diplomat @Diplomat_APAC https://t.co/nk2pcreAnv https://t.co/Ca5hv9bgnm
> View attachment 430616




Yea but which ships?


----------



## HRK

hassan1 said:


> two planes from Holland?
> atr 72??


he is misquoted by DAWN he mentioned about 2 Ocean Patrolling Vessels (OPV) from Holland.


----------



## Zarvan

Newly appointed Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, visited Air Headquarters, Islamabad, today. On his arrival at Air Headquarters, he was received by Air Chief Marshal Sohail Aman, Chief of the Air Staff, Pakistan Air Force. He laid floral wreath at the Martyrs’ Monument to pay homage to the Martyrs’ of PAF. He was introduced to Principal Staff Officers of Pakistan Air Force.


----------



## syed_yusuf

what missile is under the table? is it C802AK, definitely not Babur or Raad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

TOPGUN said:


> Yea but which ships?


No mention. Speculation that 4000 ton class FFG are being discussed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Pakistan Navy is conducting Exercise BURQ VII at Creeks area aiming to evaluate Pak Navy’s operational plans for the defence of Creeks Area. It also includes the re-evaluation of Air Defence plans and combat readiness of Air Defence Battalion deployed in the creeks area. Pak Marines and Special Service Group (Navy) are lead elements of the exercise. 

Commander Coast Rear Admiral Abdul Aleem alsovisited the forward posts of Pakistan Navy in creeks area to witness the tactical phase of Exercise. During the visit, the Commander Coast expressed his satisfaction over high degree of professionalism and combat readiness displayed by the various segments of Pak Marines and Special Service Group (Navy) during the Exercise.

BURQ Series of Exercises are tactical level exercises conducted by Pakistan Navy Coastal Command to evaluate and enhance the defence of Creeks Area wherein Pak Marines and Special Service Group (Navy) participate. Assets of Pakistan Navy Fleet, Maritime Security Agency, and Pakistan Air Force also participate in the exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

#PrideofPakistan
King of Malaysia has conferred
upon former Naval Chief Adm M Zakaullah the Hon.Award of MalaysianArmedForces OrderforValour https://t.co/2bnidoa5BJ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

fatman17 said:


> #PrideofPakistan
> King of Malaysia has conferred
> upon former Naval Chief Adm M Zakaullah the Hon.Award of MalaysianArmedForces OrderforValour https://t.co/2bnidoa5BJ
> View attachment 431469



I think this naval chief was well regarded across globe [emoji288] especially as he was the leader of Pak Olympic competitions ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Pakistan to receive two American built OPV.


----------



## syed_yusuf

شاھین میزایل said:


> Pakistan to receive two American built OPV.


Don't we already got thay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

syed_yusuf said:


> what missile is under the table? is it C802AK, definitely not Babur or Raad



C-802 anti-ship missile YJ-8 !


----------



## TOPGUN

شاھین میزایل said:


> Pakistan to receive two American built OPV.



And where did you get that info from ?


----------



## Safriz

TOPGUN said:


> And where did you get that info from ?


Wait and watch.
I also posted news about extension in Nasr missile range an year ago,which was finally tested a few months ago. So I don't post these claims while under influence of class A drugs


----------



## TOPGUN

شاھین میزایل said:


> Wait and watch.
> I also posted news about extension in Nasr missile range an year ago,which was finally tested a few months ago. So I don't post these claims while under influence of class A drugs



Bro, you took it the wrong way don't be upset or go on class A drugs , I meant no harm. I have family in PN and get a good amount of info so was just asking you to conform simply.


----------



## syed_yusuf

what kind of OPV's, similar kind that we got recently.


----------



## Thunder.Storm

CDWP also recommended two projects of Transport and Communications with a total proposed cost of Rs. 193 billion. Both of these projects were referred to ECNEC for further approval.
The projects approved in Transport and Communications sector are:


Design, Tendering Assistance and Construction of Malakand Tunnel Project valuing Rs. 177.9 billion
*Procurement/Construction of 06 x Maritime Patrol Vessels (4 x 600 Tons and 2 x 1500 Tons MPVs) for Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) at a cost of Rs. 15.948 billion.*
*https://propakistani.pk/2017/10/20/31-development-projects-worth-rs-360-billion-approved-cdwp/*


----------



## khanasifm

Thunder.Storm said:


> CDWP also recommended two projects of Transport and Communications with a total proposed cost of Rs. 193 billion. Both of these projects were referred to ECNEC for further approval.
> The projects approved in Transport and Communications sector are:
> 
> 
> Design, Tendering Assistance and Construction of Malakand Tunnel Project valuing Rs. 177.9 billion
> *Procurement/Construction of 06 x Maritime Patrol Vessels (4 x 600 Tons and 2 x 1500 Tons MPVs) for Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) at a cost of Rs. 15.948 billion.*
> *https://propakistani.pk/2017/10/20/31-development-projects-worth-rs-360-billion-approved-cdwp/*



Old news 600 and 1500 Ton opv for msa already in progress ?? Tunnel inaugurated ??


----------



## Thunder.Storm

khanasifm said:


> Old news 600 and 1500 Ton opv for msa already in progress ?? Tunnel inaugurated ??


I am confused that's why i shared it here if any one have some news about it.


----------



## khanasifm

?? If you check this tunnel has be inaugurated/planned by last two GOVT. Not sure what’s going on http://benchmarkrealty.com.pk/nha-malakand-tunnel-project/


----------



## Thunder.Storm

No inoguration happened.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

"We gave our today for their tomorrow" Special Services Group Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

For all you "The Hunt for Red October" fans out there

Chinese propulsion system advances submarine capability

Source

http://english.chinamil.com.cn/view/2017-10/25/content_7799122.htm



China has conducted a trial run on the country's first permanent magnet propulsion motor for naval vessels, with experts saying that it marks a significant breakthrough in the country's naval vessel building industry, especially for the nuclear submarines.

The State-owned China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC), which is known for its aircraft carriers and the Jiaolong submersible vessel, made a statement on its official WeChat public account on Monday that the permanent magnet motor with a Chinese patent has been used on naval vessels docked at Sanya, South China's Hainan Province, the base of China's conventional and nuclear submarine fleet.

The statement said the vessel's propeller began to turn at 11 am on October 18, then reached the designated speed, which signified the success of the permanent magnet propulsion.

Although the statement did not disclose the type of vessels the motor was tested on, Chinese military experts say they believe the motor is specially designed for China's submarines and can substantially improve their performance in many aspects, especially by significantly reducing their running sound to the lowest possible level.

The new high-performance permanent magnet motors made from rare-earth materials avoid the flaws of traditional motors that work under the excitation principle, and can provide much greater power density, and can significantly reduce its working noise," Song Zhongping, a military analyst who previously served with the PLA Rocket Force, told the Global Times on Tuesday.

Back in May, Rear Admiral Ma Weiming, China's top naval engineer, in an interview with China Central Television, said that the navy was supplying its newest nuclear attack submarines with a "shaftless," rim-driven pump-jet, which was considered a revolutionary, low-noise propulsion system.
Ma said that the technology was ahead of the US and more efficient and suitable for high-speed nuclear submarines.

Posted by Coatepeque

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

This 3rd PNS BABUR was decommissioned on. 31. December 2014 after serving. 21 years in Pakistan Navy.

www.paknavy.gov.pk/NAVY_NEWS/navynews-sepeng.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> This 3rd PNS BABUR was decommissioned on. 31. December 2014 after serving. 21 years in Pakistan Navy.
> 
> www.paknavy.gov.pk/NAVY_NEWS/navynews-sepeng.pdf



One was being retrofitted and was being transferred to pmsa


----------



## fatman17

khanasifm said:


> One was being retrofitted and was being transferred to pmsa


Training vessel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Air Platforms

China’s Sunic-Ocean targets regional maritime security roles with SU-H2M UAV





Kelvin Wong - IHS Jane's International Defence Review

27 October 2017

Sunic-Ocean System Tech (Sunic-Ocean), a Qingdao-based research and development company specialising in unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) and autonomous flight control systems, has completed development of its SU-H2M vertical take-off and landing (VTOL) UAV, Jane’s has learnt.

The SU-H2M features a 3.81 m-long tadpole-shaped fuselage with a skid undercarriage that carries a two-bladed carbon fibre main rotor with a diameter of 3.2 m. A two-bladed tail rotor is fitted on dorsal and ventral swept vertical tail surfaces towards the rear.

The SU-H2M has a small operating footprint, which is intended to support shipborne operations. (IHS Markit/Kelvin Wong)

According to specifications provided by Sunic-Ocean, the SU-H2M has a maximum take-off weight (MTOW) of 110 kg and is powered by a water-cooled four-stroke rotary engine rated at 34hp. This configuration enables the air vehicle to carry a 10 litre AV gas fuel tank along with a 35 kg payload.

The air vehicle features a belly mounted payload bay that typically carries an electro-optical sensor pod for surveillance, although it can be replaced by other mission systems when required.

The company is quoting a cruising speed of 60 km/h and an operational ceiling of 9,842 ft with a flight endurance in excess of 3 hours when carrying 20 litres of fuel. When operated with its portable control station, the SU-H2M can be controlled via line of sight (LOS) radio frequency (RF) communications at distances of up to 100 km.

Wang Fucheng, sales manager at Sunic-Ocean, told Jane’sthat the air vehicle incorporates a high level of autonomy with automatic take-off and landing, automatic hover, and semi-autonomous route planning via user defined waypoints.


----------



## Zarvan

The President of Pakistan has conferred upon Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, Nishan-e-Imtiaz (Military); one of the highest Military honours of the country, during an impressive ceremony held at Aiwan-e-Sadr Islamabad today.

The Military Award has been conferred upon the Naval Chief in recognition of his long meritorious services, exceptionally commendable performance and inspirable devotion to duty. Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi in all his professional pursuits has exhibited dynamic leadership skills coupled with immaculate moral strength, remarkable professional competence and high sense of responsibility. His exemplary conduct instilled inspiration amongst subordinates and contributed profoundly in development of Pakistan Navy. 

Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi was commissioned in Operations Branch of Pakistan Navy in June 1981. The Admiral undertook initial training at Britannia Royal Naval College Dartmouth, UK. On commissioning, he won the coveted Sword of Honour from Pakistan Naval Academy. During his distinguished career, the Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi attained vast experience of both command and staff appointments.

His command appointments include Command of Surface ships, Commandant Pakistan Naval Academy, Commander 25th Destroyer Squadron, DG Pakistan Maritime Security Agency, Commander Coast, Commander Logistics, Commander Pakistan Fleet and Command of Multi-National Combined Task Force 150 at HQ NAVCENT Bahrain. 

His key staff appointments include Assistant Chief of Naval Staff (Plans), Chief Inspector (Navy), Deputy Chief of the Naval Staff (Operations) and Chief of Staff at Naval Headquarters.

Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi is a graduate of National Defence University Islamabad and Royal Australian Navy Staff College. 

Federal Ministers, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee, Chief of Army Staff, Chief of Air Staff, senior officers of the armed forces and high ranking officials attended the coveted investiture ceremon





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

Pak-US defense relations are still intact!
Pak navy is buying two 75 Meter Swift Corvette & Special Op Craft Riverine (SOC-R) from USA. https://t.co/BDbSmgRlJk


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 434519
> View attachment 434520


Riverine boat will be useful for coastal area security as Pakistan has no river to patrol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tank131

monitor said:


> Riverine boat will be useful for coastal area security as Pakistan has no river to patrol.



?? What? The Indus and its tributaries represent one of the largest watersheds in the world. There are many rivers that Pakistan needs to patrol. Now you might say they aren't important against India, but India is not the only threat. There are terrorists that use rivers, drug traffickers, and gangs.

Last year, operations against Chotu Gang by Punjab Police was disastrous specifically due to the lack of Riverine craft amongst other issues. The access to vital areas with the bringing of heavy firepower was so limited to to pathetic little dinghies they were using that the army had to be brought in to deal with the gang.


Now regarding the Swift corvette, I think they will be primarily for CFT151 To free up larger assets. I cannot believe the US would release RAM2 to Pakistan if Congress allows this sale to go through at all. One reason may be the Pakistani /Pakistani descent CEO of Swift Boats. If yhe deal goes through, it will represent the value of Pakistan origin people getting into industry other than Medicine in the US, and Pakistan for the first time properly leveraging the community. But it remains to be seen 1)what configuration the ship will come with (guns and UAV only, or with Harpoon and RAM2) and 2) if congress will allow the deal to go through.

If it does, the deal is supposedly for 2 + option for 2 by 2020. That plus the supposed Chinese frigate deal will likely effectively kill the MILGEM deal which, while it was giving a new big ticket supplier, was too expensive for what PN was acquiring.

@Bilal Khan (Quwa) any word on the configuration, furthermore, any word pn plans to move harpoons off the Amazon's to something like MTP-33 or would they ve moved to Swifts to help lower cost?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TOPGUN

monitor said:


> Riverine boat will be useful for coastal area security as Pakistan has no river to patrol.



Specially sir creek area as well !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Tank131 said:


> ?? What? The Indus and its tributaries represent one of the largest watersheds in the world. There are many rivers that Pakistan needs to patrol. Now you might say they aren't important against India, but India is not the only threat. There are terrorists that use rivers, drug traffickers, and gangs.
> 
> Last year, operations against Chotu Gang by Punjab Police was disastrous specifically due to the lack of Riverine craft amongst other issues. The access to vital areas with the bringing of heavy firepower was so limited to to pathetic little dinghies they were using that the army had to be brought in to deal with the gang.
> 
> 
> Now regarding the Swift corvette, I think they will be primarily for CFT151 To free up larger assets. I cannot believe the US would release RAM2 to Pakistan if Congress allows this sale to go through at all. One reason may be the Pakistani /Pakistani descent CEO of Swift Boats. If yhe deal goes through, it will represent the value of Pakistan origin people getting into industry other than Medicine in the US, and Pakistan for the first time properly leveraging the community. But it remains to be seen 1)what configuration the ship will come with (guns and UAV only, or with Harpoon and RAM2) and 2) if congress will allow the deal to go through.
> 
> If it does, the deal is supposedly for 2 + option for 2 by 2020. That plus the supposed Chinese frigate deal will likely effectively kill the MILGEM deal which, while it was giving a new big ticket supplier, was too expensive for what PN was acquiring.
> 
> @Bilal Khan (Quwa) any word on the configuration, furthermore, any word pn plans to move harpoons off the Amazon's to something like MTP-33 or would they ve moved to Swifts to help lower cost?


No word on specific configuration of the Swift corvettes. Given that they're for CTF-150/151, they can just do with 30 mm guns. As for the MILGEM, @cabatli_53 quoted a reliable Turkish source, who was saying Turkey's EXIM Bank is in talks with Pakistan to work out financing for the MILGEM (a couple of weeks ago).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cabatli_53

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> No word on specific configuration of the Swift corvettes. Given that they're for CTF-150/151, they can just do with 30 mm guns. As for the MILGEM, @cabatli_53 quoted a reliable Turkish source, who was saying Turkey's EXIM Bank is in talks with Pakistan to work out financing for the MILGEM (a couple of weeks ago).



Bro, when I reached additional details about Milgem deal, I will share it to inform but It seems Pakistani corvette deal with an USA shipyard is confused the minds of Turkish members as well. I don’t know It may be an offset deal issued by USA, If they supply some funds to help Pakistan before...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

monitor said:


> Riverine boat will be useful for coastal area security as Pakistan has no river to patrol.


But we do have mangrove forests and sir creek.

We also use 4 different fast attack boats... Marines and SSGN.


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Navy Chief visits forward operation Bases along coastal line
https://t.co/Q5zJQ4iqsV https://t.co/w5YnMUmiWs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tank131

Of note, South African minister for public enterprise is in Pakistan now with the leadership from Denel, including the CEO. This is interesting on many fronts, especially with the JF-17 in the process of finalizing block 3 configuration (think A-darter and Marlin), the other area of interest i would hope Pakistan would look into is the upgrading of F-22P. If the Umkhonto er-ir is ready (30km range) it would be a suitable upgrade for refitting the F-22P. Pakistan could also look to join the Umkhonto - R project along with Brazilian Navy to refit F-22p and give the navy an active seeking 60km range missile (hopefully pushing for quad-packability).

I do think however PN should consider a new ship designed around an enlarged version of Azmat (bring it to around 1000-1200t as a corvette in the mold of Sa'ar 5 with the ability to equip a chopper and 16 cell vls for SAMs and a modern radar like Smart S Mk2 which can be sourced from Turkey, replacing the main gun with a CIWS and the current ak630 with fl3000n. Would be one hell of a corvette. Add sonar and torpedo tubes and you have a well rounded vessel in the 1200t range.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Tank131 said:


> Of note, South African minister for public enterprise is in Pakistan now with the leadership from Denel, including the CEO. This is interesting on many fronts, especially with the JF-17 in the process of finalizing block 3 configuration (think A-darter and Marlin), the other area of interest i would hope Pakistan would look into is the upgrading of F-22P. If the Umkhonto er-ir is ready (30km range) it would be a suitable upgrade for refitting the F-22P. Pakistan could also look to join the Umkhonto - R project along with Brazilian Navy to refit F-22p and give the navy an active seeking 60km range missile (hopefully pushing for quad-packability).


Brazil hasn't signed onto the Umkhonto R (60 km) - financial and economic troubles - so if Pakistan were to sign on, it'd be a bilateral program between SA and Pakistan. Still, between the PN and PAF alone, I think they can spur a need for a decent number of batteries, probably more than Brazil. In fact, seeing that the Marlin is to have a MR-SAM sub-variant, then it wouldn't surprise me if the Marlin SAM and Umkhonto R are the same program. So if the PAF were to sign onto the Marlin as a whole, that would support the JF-17 (BVR AAM), MR-SAM on land and sea, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mingle

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Brazil hasn't signed onto the Umkhonto R (60 km) - financial and economic troubles - so if Pakistan were to sign on, it'd be a bilateral program between SA and Pakistan. Still, between the PN and PAF alone, I think they can spur a need for a decent number of batteries, probably more than Brazil. In fact, seeing that the Marlin is to have a MR-SAM sub-variant, then it wouldn't surprise me if the Marlin SAM and Umkhonto R are the same program. So if the PAF were to sign onto the Marlin as a whole, that would support the JF-17 (BVR AAM), MR-SAM on land and sea, etc.


How about Helmet mounted site for JF17 ?


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

mingle said:


> How about Helmet mounted site for JF17 ?


The only one in South Africa that might be capable of make one is Hensoldt Optronics South Africa (HOSA).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

Tank131 said:


> Of note, South African minister for public enterprise is in Pakistan now with the leadership from Denel, including the CEO. This is interesting on many fronts, especially with the JF-17 in the process of finalizing block 3 configuration (think A-darter and Marlin), the other area of interest i would hope Pakistan would look into is the upgrading of F-22P. If the Umkhonto er-ir is ready (30km range) it would be a suitable upgrade for refitting the F-22P. Pakistan could also look to join the Umkhonto - R project along with Brazilian Navy to refit F-22p and give the navy an active seeking 60km range missile (hopefully pushing for quad-packability).
> 
> I do think however PN should consider a new ship designed around an enlarged version of Azmat (bring it to around 1000-1200t as a corvette in the mold of Sa'ar 5 with the ability to equip a chopper and 16 cell vls for SAMs and a modern radar like Smart S Mk2 which can be sourced from Turkey, replacing the main gun with a CIWS and the current ak630 with fl3000n. Would be one hell of a corvette. Add sonar and torpedo tubes and you have a well rounded vessel in the 1200t range.


Looks like whole package deal .



Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> The only one in South Africa that might be capable of make one is Hensoldt Optronics South Africa (HOSA).


I guess if we going whole sum with SA then should go HOSA too might get good price as well .


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

mingle said:


> Looks like whole package deal .
> 
> 
> I guess if we going whole sum with SA then should go HOSA too might get good price as well .


Even if getting HOSA to develop an HMD/S is expensive, Pakistan can choose to stick with that system for JF-17 Block-III and the next-generation fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Brazil hasn't signed onto the Umkhonto R (60 km) - financial and economic troubles - so if Pakistan were to sign on, it'd be a bilateral program between SA and Pakistan. Still, between the PN and PAF alone, I think they can spur a need for a decent number of batteries, probably more than Brazil. In fact, seeing that the Marlin is to have a MR-SAM sub-variant, then it wouldn't surprise me if the Marlin SAM and Umkhonto R are the same program. So if the PAF were to sign onto the Marlin as a whole, that would support the JF-17 (BVR AAM), MR-SAM on land and sea, etc.


i have said it many times, PN/PAF/armed forces most of time focus on off the shelf purchases unless pushed in a corner
so i doubt we will go for any JV, havent seen anything recently

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

ziaulislam said:


> i have said it many times, PN/PAF/armed forces most of time focus on off the shelf purchases unless pushed in a corner
> so i doubt we will go for any JV, havent seen anything recently


This could change in the next few years. The PAF CAS made it a point of emphasis to be free from foreign suppliers with the next-gen fighter. Independence would need to include air-to-air and air-to-ground munitions, otherwise you'll end up with one side refusing source-codes with the other. Second key would be whether a joint-venture would result in Pakistan accessing critical technology or expertise in things like rockets or miniature turbojet engines.


----------



## ziaulislam

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> This could change in the next few years. The PAF CAS made it a point of emphasis to be free from foreign suppliers with the next-gen fighter. Independence would need to include air-to-air and air-to-ground munitions, otherwise you'll end up with one side refusing source-codes with the other. Second key would be whether a joint-venture would result in Pakistan accessing critical technology or expertise in things like rockets or miniature turbojet engines.


turkey is an inspirational example of country with relatively smaller economy doing alot of indigenous projects

in day of fiscal short coming there are ample opportunities in Ukrain, turkey and SA for JV and ToT 

SA is long looking for partners to develop its AAM, SAMs
Ukraine is looking partners for its transport aircraft, tanks and helicopters
Turkey needs customers for its helicopters
This is the era of co development & JVs as costs are high
china doesnt need us for anything so i doubt we will have many JVs but its excellent source for licence production and off the shelf solutions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

ziaulislam said:


> turkey is an inspirational example of country with relatively smaller economy doing alot of indigenous projects
> 
> in day of fiscal short coming there are ample opportunities in Ukrain, turkey and SA for JV and ToT
> 
> SA is long looking for partners to develop its AAM, SAMs
> Ukraine is looking partners for its transport aircraft, tanks and helicopters
> Turkey needs customers for its helicopters
> This is the era of co development & JVs as costs are high
> china doesnt need us for anything so i doubt we will have many JVs but its excellent source for licence production and off the shelf solutions


China is excellent partner for R&D of new technology too (e.g. developing GaN TRM for AESA radars), but when it comes to co-production, China won't allow it. You'd have to partner with countries closer to your size, e.g. South Africa, Turkey, Ukraine, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

The MS200 is a mini-sub of 200t displacement. Measuring 30m long, 3.6m wide and 4.4m high, for covert missions. Photo by @combatpaparazzi https://t.co/efnrNYwioS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vijyes Yechury

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> China is excellent partner for R&D of new technology too (e.g. developing GaN TRM for AESA radars), but when it comes to co-production, China won't allow it. You'd have to partner with countries closer to your size, e.g. South Africa, Turkey, Ukraine, etc.



What do you mean by RnD partner? The only thing that can mean is that they will give technology for production. So, not allowing co-production is not compatible with being RnD partner.

Can you clarify?


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Vijyes Yechury said:


> What do you mean by RnD partner? The only thing that can mean is that they will give technology for production. So, not allowing co-production is not compatible with being RnD partner.
> 
> Can you clarify?


Co-production means sharing the supply channel, e.g. both sides would be obliged to import parts from one another, even if they have full IP to produce alone.


----------



## ziaulislam

Vijyes Yechury said:


> What do you mean by RnD partner? The only thing that can mean is that they will give technology for production. So, not allowing co-production is not compatible with being RnD partner.
> 
> Can you clarify?


But you can end up learning alot and ending up designing similar products ur self which u can sell.
Example is anza and bakhtar shikan...we sold them alot


----------



## ziaulislam

Regardless there needs to be desire and commitment from armed forces both civillian and military to support and built local industry 
We should learn from turkey


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

#Pakistan National Shipping Corporation (PNSC) is inducting two Aframax-category tankers and will soon be commencing a coastal ferry service between Karachi & Port Qasim, and Karachi & #Gwadar.
@zlj517 https://t.co/IF7z78Z3JU

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Ambassador of Saudi Arabia H.E. Mr Nawaf Saeed Al-Malkiy visited Naval Headquarters Islamabad today and called on Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi. 

During the meeting, professional matters of mutual interest came under discussion. The Naval Chief also highlighted Pakistan’s commitment and performance in fight against terrorism including participation of Pakistan Navy in Coalition Maritime Campaign Plan (CMCP) and Counter Piracy Operations in collaboration with international maritime partners. 

Honourable Ambassador lauded Pakistan Navy’s role and focused commitment in support of maritime security for peace and stability in the region.


----------



## YeBeWarned

fatman17 said:


>



any chance we getting these ?


----------



## GriffinsRule

Starlord said:


> any chance we getting these ?



None whatsoever...lest we forget what happened last time to the naval Lynx we bought from UK ... they are still rusting in hangers somewhere in Pakistan I believe.


----------



## Zarvan

First Sea Lord & Chief of the Naval Staff Royal Navy UK, Admiral Sir Philip Jones KCB ADC is on an official visit to Pakistan on the invitation of Chief of the Naval Staff.

Upon arrival at Naval Headquarters, First Sea Lord & Chief of the Naval Staff Royal Navy UK was received by Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi. A smartly turned out contingent of Pakistan Navy clad in ceremonial dress presented him Guard of Honour. The visiting dignitary was then introduced to Principal Staff Officers.

Later, Admiral Sir Philip Jones KCB ADC, called on Chief of the Naval Staff in his office, where he held discussion on professional matters. Various avenues of cooperation between the two navies were also discussed in detail. A comprehensive brief on Pakistan Navy’s role in Regional Maritime Security situation and Operational Developments in the Indian Ocean was also given to the visiting dignitary. First Sea Lord & Chief of the Naval Staff Royal Navy UK also laid floral wreath at Shuhada Monument at NHQ to pay homage to PN Shuhada.

In the second leg of his visit, Admiral Sir Philip Jones KCB ADC is scheduled to meet Naval Field Commands at Lahore and Karachi. He will also deliver a lecture at Pakistan Navy War College Lahore.

This visit is expected to greatly augment the bilateral cooperation between both the Navies.


----------



## fatman17

A warm welcome to Pakistan to First Sea Lord @AdmPhilipJones. That makes the full set of British Service Chiefs to visit Pakistan in its 70th year. All have paid tribute to Pakistan’s fallen. #UKPak70. https://t.co/9JgeXMHBWo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

GriffinsRule said:


> None whatsoever...lest we forget what happened last time to the naval Lynx we bought from UK ... they are still rusting in hangers somewhere in Pakistan I believe.


Drigh road NAS


----------



## khanasifm

No winter ceremonials uniform yet it’s almost December ??


----------



## fatman17

#Pakistan #Navy will always strive for acquiring new technology and due to innovation of technology, the nature of naval operations is being changed.
~Vice Admiral #PakistanNavy Kaleem Shaukat https://t.co/oKelCHvN7A

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mehmood Abbasi witnessed an impressive operational demo by combat units of Pakistan Navy in the North Arabian Sea. The Admiral was on his first visit to the Naval Fleet Units deployed at sea since assuming Command of Pakistan Navy. Commander Pakistan Fleet, Rear Admiral Mohammad Amjad Khan Niazi also accompanied him during the visit. Various PN Ships and Aircraft participated in this impressive operational demonstration.

Admiral Zafar Mehmood Abbasi also interacted with the officers and men onboard PN ships and complemented them for their commitment to defend the motherland. The Admiral lauded high operational readiness of the fleet units and urged upon the officers and men to remain cognizant of the changing operational dictates to meet present and future challenges in the maritime domain. He emphasized upon PN additional responsibilities in light of CPEC project and expressed PN’s resolve to keep the maritime environment safe for the sea farers.

Chief of the Naval Staff expressed his complete satisfaction on the operational readiness of PN Fleet and commended the efforts put in by all during his visit to Fleet Units at Sea. He reaffirmed the resolve of Pakistan Navy to ensure country's seaward defence and safeguard maritime interests of the nation at all costs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

monitor said:


> Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mehmood Abbasi witnessed an impressive operational demo by combat units of Pakistan Navy in the North Arabian Sea. The Admiral was on his first visit to the Naval Fleet Units deployed at sea since assuming Command of Pakistan Navy. Commander Pakistan Fleet, Rear Admiral Mohammad Amjad Khan Niazi also accompanied him during the visit. Various PN Ships and Aircraft participated in this impressive operational demonstration.
> 
> Admiral Zafar Mehmood Abbasi also interacted with the officers and men onboard PN ships and complemented them for their commitment to defend the motherland. The Admiral lauded high operational readiness of the fleet units and urged upon the officers and men to remain cognizant of the changing operational dictates to meet present and future challenges in the maritime domain. He emphasized upon PN additional responsibilities in light of CPEC project and expressed PN’s resolve to keep the maritime environment safe for the sea farers.
> 
> Chief of the Naval Staff expressed his complete satisfaction on the operational readiness of PN Fleet and commended the efforts put in by all during his visit to Fleet Units at Sea. He reaffirmed the resolve of Pakistan Navy to ensure country's seaward defence and safeguard maritime interests of the nation at all costs.


Now l know why there was heavy helo activity from NAS Mehran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

C4iSR: Maritime

Kelvin Hughes to deliver second SharpEye submarine radar set for Pakistan’s Khalid class in 2019

Ridzwan Rahmat - IHS Jane's Navy International

21 November 2017

A follow-on order for the SharpEye Doppler submarine radar system from Kelvin Hughes has been placed by Pakistan, and the system will be delivered to the country in 2019, the company announced on 21 November.

Kelvin Hughes first announced in February 2017 that it has secured a first order for the same radar system from the Pakistan Navy. The acquisitions are being made as part of a mid-life upgrade programme for the service’s Khalid-class (Agosta 90B) submarines. The first radar set is currently scheduled for delivery in 2018.

The Pakistan Navy currently operates a class of three Khalid-class diesel-electric attack submarines, the last of which was commissioned in September 2008.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17




----------



## Dazzler

fatman17 said:


> Now l know why there was heavy helo activity from NAS Mehran



Yep, two Zulu 9ers whizzed to Mehran. Man those choppers are loud but they are capable and handy assets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17




----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Navy ship to arrive in China for joint Naval exercise
https://t.co/1bRUNZM1wf https://t.co/URZWw2dWbN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alimobin memon

Dazzler said:


> Yep, two Zulu 9ers whizzed to Mehran. Man those choppers are loud but they are capable and handy assets.


Zulu is Ah1z ?


----------



## Dazzler

alimobin memon said:


> Zulu is Ah1z ?


Z9s are named by navy as Zulu 9ers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

Dazzler said:


> Z9s are named by navy as Zulu 9ers
> 
> 
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e0/FAA_Phonetic_and_Morse_Chart2.svg


----------



## fatman17

Commander Royal Navy of Oman, Rear Admiral Abdullah Bin Khamis Bin Abdullah Al Raisi visited Naval Headquarters Islamabad and called on Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi. https://t.co/swUsFARDF0


----------



## fatman17

Air Platforms

Pakistan reaffirms interest in acquiring T129 ATAK combat helos

Gabriel Dominguez - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

28 November 2017

Pakistan's Minister for Defence Production, Rana Tanveer Hussain, has reaffirmed his country’s plans to acquire 30 Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI)/AgustaWestland (AW) T129 ATAK combat helicopters, according to the Ankara-based Anadolu Agency.

During a visit to Turkey the minister told the news agency on 25 November that the process of procuring the platforms for the Pakistan Army was “90% complete”, adding that the financial aspects of the intended deal were now being considered.

He also provided further details about the procurement of four Ada (MILGEM)-class corvettes for the Pakistan Navy. “The process is complete and construction of the ship will start in near future,” said Hussain, adding that two of the corvettes will be built in Turkey while the remaining two will be constructed in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

PNS Saif in Shanghai port.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Navy Ship ZULFIQUAR while on Counter Privacy Deployment, patrolling in Gulf of Aden rendered assistance to a stranded dhow/ boat of Somalia. See More....https://t.co/iJv0ESN6OR https://t.co/gqVmhKnE2Z


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neptune

It always makes me wonder why Indian Navy faces severe issues of safety despite having such a huge budget and workforce.


----------



## fatman17

S M Hali

OP-ED
Indian false flag maritime operations

False flag maritime operations may be a calculated effort by the Indian national leadership to curry favour with the US

DECEMBER 3, 2017

Ever since the 26/11 Mumbai attacks, India has conducted a number of false flag maritime operations with the intention of implicating Pakistan. Readers may recall the New years’ eve 2015 ‘Terror Boat’ drama. It was staged to denigrate Pakistan, but was exposed by the Indian Coast Guard DIG BK Loshali, who lost his job after a boastful TV interview.

Lately, Indian maritime false flag operations are being conducted with a different rationale. On 7 October 2017, the Indian media bragged of a successful anti-piracy operation executed by Indian Navy (IN) Trishul, a stealth frigate which supposedly thwarted an attempted pirate attack on an Indian bulk carrier MV Jag Amar in the Gulf of Aden. IN spokesperson Capt D K Sharma claimed that an AK-47, one magazine with 27 rounds, grapnels, ropes, fuel drums and ladders were recovered during the operation.

Indian media has claimed that this was the third successful Indian counter piracy incident in the past six months. In April 2017, the Indian media claimed that Indian Navy (IN) destroyers Mumbai and Tarkash responded to a merchant vessel’s distress call as the vessel was under pirate attack. Although Chinese Special Forces had already boarded the merchant vessel and saved the crew, IN logged it as its own victory. Similarly, in May 2017, INS Sharda, an offshore patrol vessel, reportedly foiled a piracy attempt on bulk carrier MV Lord Mountbatten in Gulf of Aden. However, here too the skiffs had only one AK-47 with a few rounds. The recovery of only a single AK-47 negates IN’s assertion of piracy since most fishing vessels carry a weapon for self protection. Piracy has to be at a larger scale.

Ironically, following the Chanakyan dictum of “tell a lie so often that it appears to be the truth” and after a long series of botched false flag operations in ground operations and fake surgical strikes into Pakistani territory, India believes that its maritime false flag operations will not be challenged.

Piracy in the western Indian Ocean region emanated from Somalia but is declining due to the employment of enhanced anti-piracy techniques by naval forces in the region and also because of positive developments in Somalia

India forgets that international piracy is such a serious threat that international forces are keeping a vigilant eye on the region to thwart the menace. United Kingdom Maritime Trade Operations (UKMTO), a Royal Navy (RN) capability with the principal purpose of providing an information conduit between military which includes security forces and the wider international maritime trade and a trusted source which monitors the maritime security situation in the Indian Ocean region, noted that the so called Indian operation never took place.

Piracy in the western Indian Ocean region emanated from Somalia but is declining due to the employment of enhanced anti-piracy techniques by naval forces in the region and also because of positive developments in Somalia. Constant patrolling by international navies, especially those participating in CTF-151, the international counter piracy task force operating in the Gulf of Aden area, and other multinational operations such as the EU’s Operation Atalanta, and NATO’s Ocean Shield also undertook the same mission alongside individual National tasking by countries such as China, Russia and India. Pakistan Navy (PN), recognising the need for co-operative action, consistently participated in anti-piracy task force (CTF-151) since 2009 and has been a part of counter terrorism task force (CTF-150) since 2004. PN has the honour of commanding both these task forces eight and ten times respectively. Both coalition forces come under the banner of the US led Coalition Maritime Forces (CMF) and are headquartered in Bahrain.

CMF is also a source of news and incident verification for piracy and security related incidents at sea as its vessels are in constant patrol around the region, well supported by maritime patrol aircraft keeping an ever watchful eye on maritime traffic and on the lookout for anything untoward. Whereas, Indians joined Operation Ocean Shield in 2009 which was an anti-piracy initiative as sub part of NATO’s of Operation Enduring Freedom — Horn of Africa (OEF-HOA). Operation Ocean Shield focuses on protecting the ships which are transporting relief supplies as part of the World Food Programme’s mission in the region. Operation Ocean Shield disbanded in December 2016.



Apart from this initiative, India has not been a formal part of any other counter piracy endeavour. PN, on the other hand, has been an active member of the CTF. Readers may recall the June 2011 successful humanitarian operation of rescuing 22 sailors from the ill fated MV Suez by PNS Babur and later transporting them safely to Karachi by PNS Zulfiqar. The complement of MV Suez also comprised six Indians, who were appreciative of PN’s hospitality.

India has been endeavouring to become a member of the international task forces but has not been successful so far. Its false flag maritime operations may be a calculated effort by the Indian national leadership to curry favour with the US; hoping that US will assign IN the responsibility of maintaining regional security and stability. It may also be part of India’s grand design of its projection dominating the Indian Ocean.

The writer is a retired Group Captain of PAF. He is a columnist, analyst and TV Talk show host, who has authored six books on current affairs, including three on China

Published in Daily Times, December 3rd 2017.


----------



## ghazi52

The President of Pakistan has appointed Vice Admiral Kaleem Shaukat as Vice Chief of the Naval Staff with immediate effect.

Vice Admiral Kaleem Shaukat, upon completion of initial training at Britannia Royal Navy College Dartmouth got commission in June 1982. He has a distinguished career with wide ranging command and staff experience. His command appointments include Commanding Officer of Type-21 ship, Commander 25th Destroyer Squadron, Commander Combined Task Force 151, Commander Central Punjab/ Commandant PN War College and Commander Pakistan Fleet.

His important staff appointments include Director Naval Warfare & Operational Plans, Principal Secretary to Chief of the Naval Staff, Deputy Chief of the Naval Staff (Operations) and Deputy Chief of the Naval Staff (Projects). The Admiral has also served as Defence Attache of Pakistan at Qatar. Before being appointed as Vice Chief of the Naval Staff, Vice Admiral Kaleem Shaukat was serving as Chief of Staff (Operations) at NHQ Islamabad.

Vice Admiral Kaleem Shaukat is a graduate of National Defence University, Islamabad and Armed Forces College, Turkey. For his meritorious services the Admiral has been awarded Hilal-e-Imtiaz (Military).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KARACHI: The launching ceremony of 600 Tons Maritime Patrol Vessel being built for Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA), was held at Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KS&EW) on Tuesday.

Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi , Chief of the Naval Staff graced the occasion as Chief Guest.

The 600 Tons Maritime Patrol Vessel is a state of the art, multi-mission vessel with steel hull and aluminum super structure having length of 68.5 m, breadth of 8.7 m and can achieve a top speed of 27 knots. The ship is fully equipped to enforce maritime security, search and rescue missions in maritime exclusive economic zone of Pakistan and is being built with technical collaboration of China Shipbuilding & Trading Company (CSTC).

Speaking on the occasion, the Chief Guest Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi congratulated Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works, CSTC (China) and PMSA on achieving this important milestone and said that it is yet another land mark project that speaks volumes of the evergreen friendship between China and Pakistan.

He added that responsibilities of Pakistan Navy and especially PMSA have increased manifolds after start of CPEC and extension in EEZ.

While highlighting the significance of CPEC, the admiral said that CPEC will transform Pakistan into a regional economic hub. If we capitalize on just 10 percent of China’s external trade, it will be about five times the current volume of trade that we are carrying through our port.

He further said that Maritime sector alone has the potential to double or even triple our GDP. He urged different strata of society to render their support in the development of the ship building and maritime sector.

Earlier, MD KS&EW Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah in his welcome address said that this MPV is part of contract between Ministry of Defence Production and CSTC (China) for construction of 6 MPVs for PMSA and these MPVs will act as a force multiplier for PMSA in safeguarding maritime frontiers of Pakistan together with Pakistan Navy.

The launching ceremony was attended by high ranking officials from Government of Pakistan, Pakistan Navy, China Shipbuilding & Trading Company and KS&EW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms

Pakistan’s KSEW launches 600-tonne patrol vessel for PMSA






Gabriel Dominguez - Jane's Defence Weekly

06 December 2017

Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works Limited (KSEW) has launched a 600-tonne maritime patrol vessel (MPV) on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA), according to a statement by the state-owned shipyard.

The 68.5 m-long multi-mission ship, which was launched on 5 December in Karachi in a ceremony attended by Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, is being built with technical collaboration from the China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC).

Pakistan&#8217;s KSEW launched on 5 December a 600-tonne MPV (seen here) on order for the PMSA. (KSEW)

The platform, which has a maximum beam of 8.7 m, a reported top speed of 27 kt, and a standard range of 2,600 n miles (4,815 km) at 15 kt, is currently scheduled for delivery in April 2018 and is expected to be deployed in maritime security operations as well as search-and-rescue missions in Pakistan’s exclusive economic zone, said KSEW.


----------



## niaz

This morning I witnessed the formal induction of RN second Aircraft Carrier ‘HMS Queen Elizabeth’. The vessel cost £3.2 billion to build and once you include cost of the 38 F-35 and a few Merlin helos, total program cost is £6.2-billion which equates to $-8.4-billion at today’s conversion rates. Additionally, the ship would need a flotilla of about 6 frigates & destroyers for its power projection potential can be fully exploited.

Could one in all honesty justify such as expense for Pak Navy????


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy celebrated 27th Raising Day of Pak Marines at Karachi. The event was marked with various ceremonies and activities of Pak Marines conducted at HQ Pak Marines, Manora. Commander Coast, Rear Admiral Moazzam Ilyas was the Chief Guest of the main ceremony of the occasion.

The impressive ceremony of Raising Day was reminiscent of valiant and gallantry acts of Pak Marines and sacrifices of the martyrs were paid tributes by the officers and sailors.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Hamarey khilaf hi istemaal hona hai ye sab kuch.
Its all going to be used against us in the end.


niaz said:


> This morning I witnessed the formal induction of RN second Aircraft Carrier ‘HMS Queen Elizabeth’. The vessel cost £3.2 billion to build and once you include cost of the 38 F-35 and a few Merlin helos, total program cost is £6.2-billion which equates to $-8.4-billion at today’s conversion rates. Additionally, the ship would need a flotilla of about 6 frigates & destroyers for its potential for power projection potential can be fully exploited.
> 
> Could one in all honesty justify such as expense for Pak Navy????


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939480795860951041


----------



## Advocate Pakistan

Now just waiting to hear about news of another 8 submarines based on any European platform. Will be the Icing on the cake with recent procurement list.
Wishes don't cost.


----------



## Vijyes Yechury

Do pakistani submarine have the ability to launch ballistic missiles? I am not speaking of subsonic cruise missile Babur, but intermediate or medium range ballistic missiles


----------



## Advocate Pakistan

Vijyes Yechury said:


> Do pakistani submarine have the ability to launch ballistic missiles? I am not speaking of subsonic cruise missile Babur, but intermediate or medium range ballistic missiles


No, not yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

Vijyes Yechury said:


> Do pakistani submarine have the ability to launch ballistic missiles? I am not speaking of subsonic cruise missile Babur, but intermediate or medium range ballistic missiles


No, we don't. We don't have the requirement, the missile nor the platform for sub launched ballistic missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

fatman17 said:


> Sea Platforms
> 
> Pakistan’s KSEW launches 600-tonne patrol vessel for PMSA
> View attachment 441366
> 
> 
> Gabriel Dominguez - Jane's Defence Weekly
> 
> 06 December 2017
> 
> Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works Limited (KSEW) has launched a 600-tonne maritime patrol vessel (MPV) on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA), according to a statement by the state-owned shipyard.
> 
> The 68.5 m-long multi-mission ship, which was launched on 5 December in Karachi in a ceremony attended by Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, is being built with technical collaboration from the China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC).
> 
> Pakistan&#8217;s KSEW launched on 5 December a 600-tonne MPV (seen here) on order for the PMSA. (KSEW)
> 
> The platform, which has a maximum beam of 8.7 m, a reported top speed of 27 kt, and a standard range of 2,600 n miles (4,815 km) at 15 kt, is currently scheduled for delivery in April 2018 and is expected to be deployed in maritime security operations as well as search-and-rescue missions in Pakistan’s exclusive economic zone, said KSEW.



I think Chinese built 1500 ton vessel for pmsa is in trials now before delivery and the second 1500 ton vessel is being built locally not sure about delivery dates for these vessels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

ghazi52 said:


> The President of Pakistan has appointed Vice Admiral Kaleem Shaukat as Vice Chief of the Naval Staff with immediate effect.
> 
> Vice Admiral Kaleem Shaukat, upon completion of initial training at Britannia Royal Navy College Dartmouth got commission in June 1982. He has a distinguished career with wide ranging command and staff experience. His command appointments include Commanding Officer of Type-21 ship, Commander 25th Destroyer Squadron, Commander Combined Task Force 151, Commander Central Punjab/ Commandant PN War College and Commander Pakistan Fleet.
> 
> His important staff appointments include Director Naval Warfare & Operational Plans, Principal Secretary to Chief of the Naval Staff, Deputy Chief of the Naval Staff (Operations) and Deputy Chief of the Naval Staff (Projects). The Admiral has also served as Defence Attache of Pakistan at Qatar. Before being appointed as Vice Chief of the Naval Staff, Vice Admiral Kaleem Shaukat was serving as Chief of Staff (Operations) at NHQ Islamabad.
> 
> Vice Admiral Kaleem Shaukat is a graduate of National Defence University, Islamabad and Armed Forces College, Turkey. For his meritorious services the Admiral has been awarded Hilal-e-Imtiaz (Military).


He looks like a real admiral. A Barbossa in the making. If you guys didn’t know admiral is corruption of an Arabic word.


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi has reached Turkey. I hope that the deal for 4 MILGEM Ada-class corvettes gets finalized already. https://t.co/oYRlwoWy23


----------



## Mugwop

*PNS SAIF participates in 5th joint Pak-China naval exercise in Shanghai*

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Navy Ship SAIF (FFG-253) participated in 5th PN-PLA(N) Bilateral Exercise held at Shanghai, China . 

Upon arrival, the ship was received at sea by Chinese Navy (PLA (N)) Frigate JINGZHOU off port Wusong, Shanghai. 

An impressive welcoming ceremony was held in which senior officials of Shanghai Naval Base along with Defence Attaché and Naval Attaché of Pakistan received the ship.

During the stay in the port, the Commanding Officer PNS SAIF called on senior civil/ military officials including Mayor of Shanghai, Mr. Fan Yufei and Commander of Shanghai Naval Base, Rear Admiral Wang Jianxun. 

An overwhelming response from the Chinese authorities was received during reception dinner onboard PNS SAIF. 

Pakistan Ambassador to China Masood Khalid, co-hosted the event along with ship’s Commanding Officer. A large number of guests representing civil/ diplomatic/ military communities in Shanghai attended the dinner.

PN-PLA(N) Bilateral Exercises were instituted in 2014 when Pakistan and Chinese navies conducted inaugural joint exercise in Pakistani waters of North Arabian Sea. The second exercise of the series was conducted in East China Sea in year 2015 whereas both third and fourth exercises were held in beginning and end of year 2016 in North Arabian Sea. Now the 5th exercise of the series has been conducted in Chinese waters off Shanghai wherein PNS SAIF and frontline warships of PLA(N) along with air and subsurface assets participated to carry out joint drills and naval maneuvers to develop interoperability between the two Naval Forces. 

Observers from both navies were also exchanged to learn and benefit from each other’s professional experiences. In addition, marine teams of both PN and PLA (N) also held joint training and tactical drills.

The present visit of PNS SAIF to China and conduct of 5th PN-PLA (N) Bilateral Exercise will further strengthen friendly and professional ties between the two important navies of South-West and Far-East Asia Regions. 

The exercise will help in developing combined response by PN & PLA (N) in the face of conventional as well as asymmetric threat to maritime interests of both countries.










I believe PN plans to go to philippines after this exercise which I find kinda awkward


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms

China targets export market with latest submarine designs

Kelvin Wong - Jane's International Defence Review

12 December 2017






The 1100T is a multirole diesel-electric submarine design that will be capable of performing a diverse range of missions, from anti-ship and submarine attack to patrol and reconnaissance. Source: Jane's sources

Key PointsBuoyed by recent successes with the Pakistan and Thai navies, Chinese naval shipbuilder China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation has recently unveiled a slew of new submarine concepts targeted at the export marketNew export concepts include 200-, 600-, and 1,100-tonne diesel-electric submarines

With decades of experience from submarine design and construction for the People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN), Chinese naval developers – led by the state-owned China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC) – are looking to expand their presence on the world stage with indigenous export submarine designs having secured recent successes in Pakistan and Thailand.

Pakistan is acquiring eight S20 diesel-electric submarines based on the Yuan-class (Type 039A-series) design, with the first four boats to be built in China and deliveries commencing to the Pakistani Navy (PN) from 2022. The remainder will be built in Pakistan by the Karachi Shipbuilding and Engineering Works (KSEW).

Meanwhile, the Royal Thai Navy (RTN) signed a contract worth THB13.5 billion (USD390 million) with China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Corporation (CSOC), the international trading arm of CSIC, for the delivery of a S26T diesel-electric submarine, an export variant derived from “the most advanced version” of the Yuan-class platform – the Type 039B/041 – in 2023. The service is expected to order two more S26T submarines in the next few years with the aim of operationalising all three boats by 2026. The entire programme would be worth THB36 billion if the follow-on order materialises.

“Drawing upon 60 years of submarine design and construction beginning with the Romeo-, Ming-, Song-, and the Yuan-class, China is capable of independent submarine research and development, including design and construction of submarine platforms and a full range of associated equipment, sensors, and weapons,” a spokesperson of CSOC told Jane’s .

Export submarines

According to CSIC, the S20 and S26T platforms are fully indigenous designs that leverage the company’s experience from developing the Yuan-class submarines, which were first launched at its Wuchang Shipyard in Wuhan in May 2004.


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi is on an official visit to Turkey. During the visit, the Naval Chief called on Commander Turkish Fleet, Vice Admiral Ercument TATLIOGLU and Commander of Turkish Northern Sea Area, Rear Admiral (UH) Iskender YILDIRIM.


----------



## fatman17




----------



## ghazi52

PN Museum

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Incog_nito

fatman17 said:


> Sea Platforms
> 
> China targets export market with latest submarine designs
> 
> Kelvin Wong - Jane's International Defence Review
> 
> 12 December 2017
> View attachment 442163
> 
> 
> The 1100T is a multirole diesel-electric submarine design that will be capable of performing a diverse range of missions, from anti-ship and submarine attack to patrol and reconnaissance. Source: Jane's sources
> 
> Key PointsBuoyed by recent successes with the Pakistan and Thai navies, Chinese naval shipbuilder China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation has recently unveiled a slew of new submarine concepts targeted at the export marketNew export concepts include 200-, 600-, and 1,100-tonne diesel-electric submarines
> 
> With decades of experience from submarine design and construction for the People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN), Chinese naval developers – led by the state-owned China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC) – are looking to expand their presence on the world stage with indigenous export submarine designs having secured recent successes in Pakistan and Thailand.
> 
> Pakistan is acquiring eight S20 diesel-electric submarines based on the Yuan-class (Type 039A-series) design, with the first four boats to be built in China and deliveries commencing to the Pakistani Navy (PN) from 2022. The remainder will be built in Pakistan by the Karachi Shipbuilding and Engineering Works (KSEW).
> 
> Meanwhile, the Royal Thai Navy (RTN) signed a contract worth THB13.5 billion (USD390 million) with China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Corporation (CSOC), the international trading arm of CSIC, for the delivery of a S26T diesel-electric submarine, an export variant derived from “the most advanced version” of the Yuan-class platform – the Type 039B/041 – in 2023. The service is expected to order two more S26T submarines in the next few years with the aim of operationalising all three boats by 2026. The entire programme would be worth THB36 billion if the follow-on order materialises.
> 
> “Drawing upon 60 years of submarine design and construction beginning with the Romeo-, Ming-, Song-, and the Yuan-class, China is capable of independent submarine research and development, including design and construction of submarine platforms and a full range of associated equipment, sensors, and weapons,” a spokesperson of CSOC told Jane’s .
> 
> Export submarines
> 
> According to CSIC, the S20 and S26T platforms are fully indigenous designs that leverage the company’s experience from developing the Yuan-class submarines, which were first launched at its Wuchang Shipyard in Wuhan in May 2004.


Coastal sub for PN?


----------



## khanasifm

I am now confused diff between s20 and s26 was s20 had no aip and s20 with aip was called s26 but now not sure anymore

https://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/pakistan/ss-new.htm


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

khanasifm said:


> I am now confused diff between s20 and s26 was s20 had no aip and s20 with aip was called s26 but now not sure anymore
> 
> https://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/pakistan/ss-new.htm


If you're trying to figure out the model of the PN's new submarines, then don't bother until KSEW/PN reveal it officially. It can't be the S20 as that is the non-AIP version of the S26. It could potentially be a variant of the S26, but CSOC unveiled new single-hull models which appear to be more in line with what the PN was aiming for with the failed Type 214 purchase.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Oxair Online said:


> Coastal sub for PN?


Sir first we need our S20s


----------



## fatman17

Just a nice picture

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

Pakistani acquisitions will be highly customized to meet our needs of naval war fighting doctrine. They will be able to fire all types of missiles and will be capable of Prolonged deployment powered by 100% indigenous power plants. 



Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> If you're trying to figure out the model of the PN's new submarines, then don't bother until KSEW/PN reveal it officially. It can't be the S20 as that is the non-AIP version of the S26. It could potentially be a variant of the S26, but CSOC unveiled new single-hull models which appear to be more in line with what the PN was aiming for with the failed Type 214 purchase.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Thorough Pro said:


> Pakistani acquisitions will be highly customized to meet our needs of naval war fighting doctrine. They will be able to fire all types of missiles and will be capable of Prolonged deployment powered by 100% indigenous power plants.


Just imagine if we ... can get a single hull CSOC design with a displacement of 2,000 tons, 6 or 8 torpedo tubes with ability to carry LACM, fuel cell AIP and standardized sensors and subsystems with the upgraded Agosta 90B.


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi has been conferred with “Legion of Merit of the Turkish Armed Forces” by Commander Turkish Naval Forces, Vice Admiral Adnan OZBAL during his official visit to Turkey.


----------



## Vijyes Yechury

Thorough Pro said:


> Pakistani acquisitions will be highly customized to meet our needs of naval war fighting doctrine. They will be able to fire all types of missiles and will be capable of Prolonged deployment powered by 100% indigenous power plants.



Does pakistan have miniature nuclear reactors for submarine or diesel power plants for submarine? Can you please give a source?


----------



## syed_yusuf

Vijyes Yechury said:


> Does pakistan have miniature nuclear reactors for submarine or diesel power plants for submarine? Can you please give a source?




these items don't need a source nor it is provided. rumors and some facts give you picture most of the time. rest leave to speculation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

MSA





Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (MSA) has its headquarter in Karachi and is in charge for patrolling Pakistan's territorial waters. Maritime Security Agency was established on 1st January 1987.MSA has a fleet of small crafts and MSS NAZIM (Gearing Class Destroyer) serves as a flagship. MSS NAZIM was transferred to Pakistan Maritime Security Agency by the PN in 1998.



Last year United States provided five 13-meter (42-foot) Fast Patrol Boats to MSA. These Fast Patrol Boats are equipped with two 565-HP diesel engines which allow these boats to travel at high speed of 72+ kilometers per hour. These boats can operate up to 555 kilometers offshore. United States has provided total of 9 such Fast Patrol Boats to the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency along with spare parts.



MSA also operates Fast Patrol Boats like 38.75 meters long MSS SADAQAT, an old Shingiang Class boat with displacement of 186.50 Tons. It was commissioned on 25 June 2005. MSS SABQAT was inducted on 1 Jan 1987 while 117.40 Tons MSS RAFAQAT inducted on 1st Jan1998.



MSA also have four 435 Tons Corvettes which has range of 2775 kilometers at economical speed of 22 kilometers per hour. MSS BARKAT was commissioned on 29th December 1989 and because it was first ship of the class, all four corvettes in MSA are known as BARKAT class ships. It was officially inducted in Maritime Security Agency surface fleet on 4th February 1990.



MSS VEHDAT was produced by the Chinese Huangpu Shipyard in 1989 and inducted in MSA on 13 June 1990. MSS NUSRAT was produced by the same shipyard in Dec 1989 and inducted in MSA on 13 June 1990. Fourth ship of the class was MSS REHMAT and it was commissioned on 4th February 1990.



Maritime Security Agency‘s first Maritime Surveillance Squadron was established on 23 June 1988. As an interim measure this squadron was equipped with F-27 Fokker aircraft for maritime surveillance. First dedicated Maritime Surveillance Aircraft of MSA Air Wing, 93 MSA Squadron was Defender Aircraft. Second such aircraft was inducted in 1994 and the third Defender aircraft was commissioned in 93 MSA Squadron in 2004.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## razgriz19

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

This is how you televise an event. Unlike PTV with poondi, low quality cameras, nasty music etc etc


----------



## ghazi52

*Abbasi becomes first Pakistan PM to board submarine in open sea*

Shahid Khaqan Abbasi became the first prime minister of the country to board a submarine in the open sea, and also conduct diving and surfacing procedures after which he earned the traditional Dolphin insignia of the navy, which is bestowed upon submariners.

The premier made his maiden voyage onboard the PN Saad (submarine) along with Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

CM302 shore-to-ship supersonic missile has got export order. https://t.co/060tLtnyHY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DOUBLESHOT

fatman17 said:


> CM302 shore-to-ship supersonic missile has got export order. https://t.co/060tLtnyHY
> View attachment 445048
> View attachment 445049



KSA 









​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

A naval spokesman told Defense News that a “contract has been placed in June 2017” for one Type 054A Jiangkai II frigate featuring the same sensors and weaponry as Chinese ships. An order for two more is under consideration. https://t.co/YpDxKmIkze


----------



## fatman17

Naval

Pakistan shops for warships to replace British frigates, modernize Navy

By: Usman Ansari

The Yantai (538), a Type 054A frigate of China's People's Liberation Army Navy, provides an escort ahead of the Liaoning aircraft carrier into the Lamma Channel as it arrives in Hong Kong territorial waters on July 7, 2017. (Tengku Bahar/AFP via Getty Images)

ISLAMABAD — Pakistan’s Navy is acquiring new warships as part of a fleet expansion and modernization program to replace six Type 21 frigates acquired from the British in the 1990s.

The service also seeks to meet increasing domestic requirements while maintaining regional security commitments.

A naval spokesman told Defense News that a “contract has been placed in June 2017” for one Type 054A Jiangkai II frigate featuring the same sensors and weaponry as Chinese ships. An order for two more is under consideration.


The Type 054A forms the backbone of China’s naval force. The 29th was launched in December.

A protracted program for Turkish corvettes is also moving forward. A contract for four Ada-class corvettes under the Turkish Milgem program was awarded in the final week of November. Negotiations continue on whether all four will be constructed in Turkey, or two in Pakistan, but a decision is pending.

An initial request has also been made for up to two corvettes from U.S.-based Swiftships. “Initial negotiations are underway,” according to the naval spokesman, but further progress depends on U.S. congressional approval.

The confirmation of both frigate and corvette programs comes as a surprise. During Pakistan’s biennial defense exhibition IDEAS 2016, Defense News was informed that available funding clashed with the need to replace a large number of ships.

The first mention of a frigate deal with China was made by outgoing naval chief Adm. Muhammad Zakaullah during his farewell speech in October. No additional details were forthcoming at the time; but in early December, the commanding officer of Pakistan’s F-22P frigate Saif reportedly told Chinese media a Type 054A frigate had been ordered.

Author, analyst and former Australian defense attache to Islamabad Brian Cloughley says the new ships are desperately needed.

“Almost anything would be better than the Type 21s. They were 1970s vintage and should have been retired in 2000 at the latest. The new frigates will be a welcome addition to the [Pakistani Navy] fleet and will ensure continuation of the commitment to [Combined Task Forces] 150/151 as well as patrolling home waters.”

Five Type 21 frigates remain operational, but they are worn and obsolete despite upgrades.

It’s questionable how much longer Pakistan’s sole Perry-class frigate, Alamgir (formerly McInerney) can remain operational, as it received a very limited upgrade, and the F-22P frigates are in need of improved sensors and weaponry.

At IDEAS 2016, Chinese shipbuilders proposed a new frigate design for Pakistan with improved defenses against increasingly sophisticated anti-ship missiles. Though similar to the F-22P, it featured vastly improved sensors and weaponry comprising an integrated mast with a four-faced phased array radar, a 32-cell vertical launching system containing HQ-16 medium-range surface-to-air missiles, and an HQ-10 point defense missile system.

But Pakistan rejected the proposal, instead selecting the Type 054A.

“It is sensible for Pakistan to select a tried and proven vessel, and it appears that China will be prepared to provide upgraded ancillaries as they are developed,” Cloughley said.

He added that a deepening Sino-Pakistani relationship is understandable, pointing to joint production of the JF-17 Thunder as a best example of successful cooperation.

“There is increased movement towards China in many ways, and military equipment is but one of them,” he said. “It makes sense for Pakistan to obtain frigates as well as other items, and as the U.S. appears to be leaning ever further towards India, none of Pakistan’s armed forces can afford to be too reliant on Washington.”

However, Pakistan still views good relations with the U.S. as important. The Turkish corvette features a variety of American equipment, such as the power plant and the RIM-116 RAM missile defense system.

A representative for Turkish defense firm STM, which designed the Ada corvette, previously told Defense News that Pakistan’s corvettes would feature the same systems as those in Turkish service.

However, American equipment may have to be arranged in a government-to-government contract between Islamabad and Washington. And the Type 054A and the Ada programs may only cover replacement of the Type 21s.

The Swiftships program is needed to ensure Pakistan has sufficient ships to maintain regional security commitments. The only such design Swiftships offers is its 75-meter Swift corvette.

The company said it is unable to comment on the matter because it is a government-to-government program.

Making it difficult to predict Pakistan’s next step here is the requirement for U.S. congressional approval, said Claude Rakisits, a Pakistan expert and senior fellow at Georgetown University. What is certain is that Congress is generally “not well-disposed toward Pakistan,” making congressional rejection likely.

Still, lobbying efforts by the Pentagon and State Department emphasizing Pakistan’s commitment to CTF 150 and CTF 151 could swing Capitol Hill toward approval.

“It would be a powerful argument, which could persuade the waverers to give the approval,” Rakisits said. “It’s not as if these ships would change the balance of forces on the subcontinent.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X

New digital Camo of Pak Marines(on right) and Pak Navy(on left)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awan68

Soldier-X said:


> New digital Camo of Pak Marines(on right) and Pak Navy(on left)
> View attachment 445212


Shukr hai, that old marine camo gave me eyesores

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOTUU

054A frigate PHOTO
The first ship was commissioned in 2008

now , 30 vessels in service

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Maritime Museum Karachi Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Navy is buying four Type54A frigates to replace old Type 21 frigates acquired back in 1990 from UK.
https://t.co/qTmBnvrhA9 https://t.co/jzKZ7TkwUk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan’in 4 adet MILGEM Ada sinifi korvet alimi icin kasimin son haftasi sozlesme hazirlanmaya baslandi. Gemilerin 2’sinin Turkiye’de, 2’sinin de Karaci’de insa edilmesi konusunda gorusmeler suruyor.
[emoji335]@defense_news https://t.co/G3l2xPCvLN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

fatman17 said:


> Pakistan Navy is buying four Type54A frigates to replace old Type 21 frigates acquired back in 1990 from UK.
> https://t.co/qTmBnvrhA9 https://t.co/jzKZ7TkwUk
> View attachment 445405



Is it one or 4 ordered ??


----------



## alimobin memon

khanasifm said:


> Is it one or 4 ordered ??


1 followed by 2 actually which is obvious in next budget it may buy additional.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy, held its 2nd “PN-Industrial Seminar” at Pakistan Navy Engineering College, Karachi. Chief of the Naval staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi was Chief Guest on the occasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Cruise Missile Harba: Pakistan Navy test fire indigenously built state of the art sea to sea missile https://t.co/btX3J075mm


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tank131

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 446212



If that is truely Harbah then it. Is a navalized Babur with 700km range or C-602 with 300km range. Maybe we got it wrong calling zarb c-602, but more likely this is an AShM variant of Babur.


----------



## Maxpane

whats so special in herba?


----------



## ghazi52

In an impressive display of fire power, the Pakistan Navy on Wednesday conducted live weapon firing of a newly commissioned fast attack craft – a surface to surface anti-ship missile.


The PNS Himmat fired the indigenously developed Harbah Naval Cruise Missile in the North Arabian Sea. The missile, which also has the capability of land attack, accurately hit its target, signifying the impressive capabilities of Harbah Naval Weapon System.

Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi witnessed the firing onboard Pakistan Navy’s ship Alamgir. The successful live weapon firing has once again demonstrated the credible fire power of the navy and the impeccable level of indigenisation in high tech weaponry achieved by Pakistan’s defence industry. This is a clear manifestation of government’s resolve to achieve self-reliance in the field.

Naval chief expressed his utmost satisfaction on the operational readiness of Pakistan Navy fleet units and commended the efforts of all those involved in achieving this ‘significant’ milestone successfully.

He laid emphasis on the need to capitalise on indigenous defence capabilities and reduce reliance on other countries. He also reaffirmed the navy’s resolve to ensure seaward defence of Pakistan and safeguard national maritime interests at all costs.

“Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi also appreciated the efforts made by our engineers and researchers in making Harbah Naval Weapon System project a success,” added a press release issued after the event.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Danish saleem

Its a great achievement!
we are able to hit the enemy targets, from our soil, great edge.


----------



## Advocate Pakistan

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 446212



In my opinion, the test is of the launcher rather than missile.


----------



## fatman17

Naval Weapons
*Pakistan conducts firing of cruise missile from Azmat-class boat*
*Ridzwan Rahmat* - Jane's Navy International
03 January 2018





PNS Himmat firing the ‘Harbah’ naval cruise missile in January 2018. Source: Pakistan Navy
*Key Points*

Pakistan has launched a new type of cruise missile from its latest Azmat-class vessel
Event further demonstrates the platform’s range of anti-surface capabilities
The Pakistan Navy has launched what appears to be a shipborne variant of an indigenously developed cruise missile from its latest Azmat-class patrol craft, PNS _Himmat_ (1027).

The weapon, which has been referred to by the service’s chief of naval staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, as the ‘Harbah’ naval cruise missile, was fired on 3 January in the North Arabian Sea.

The missile was said to have hit its intended target accurately, but no further details were available, including its distance from _Himmat_ . Adm Zafar and other senior naval officers witnessed the weapon’s launch from onboard the service’s Oliver Hazard Perry-class frigate, PNS _Alamgir_ .

_Himmat_ , which is the Pakistan Navy’s third Azmat-class boat, was commissioned in July 2017. The 63 m platform derives its design from the People’s Liberation Army Navy’s (PLAN’s) Houjian (Type 037/2)-class missile boat design.

Weapons onboard the 63 m boat includes eight (two quad) launchers that are also capable of deploying the C-802A surface-to-surface missile. _Himmat_ is also equipped with the 25 mm STOP remote controlled stabilised naval gun from Turkish defence company Aselsan, and a Type 630 30 mm close-in weapon system (CIWS) in the aft section.


----------



## YeBeWarned

Maxpane said:


> whats so special in herba?



First Cruise Missile fired from a Surface Vessel of Pakistan Navy ..

Babur I/II/III 
Land , Submarine and Ship 

Ra'ad I/II 
Air Launched CM

Zarb/ C-602
anti-Ship Missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

Starlord said:


> First Cruise Missile fired from a Surface Vessel of Pakistan Navy ..



Babur I [Land] /II [Land] /III [Submarine], it is estimated that Version III wil eventually achieve the range of 750KM as that of Version II

Ra'ad I/II
Air Launched CM from Mirage 3 ROSE 1 and may be JFT, it is believe that Version I and II are same version with different announce dates. 

Zarb/ C-602
anti-Ship Missile [land based] with max range in access of 300KM most probably 450KM for locally produced version

Harba
Ship to ship, Ship to Shore long range missile. believe to be subsonic with slant range of 750KM and 300KG war head. 

so the query is, and if the above assumption is correct, what is Harba's significance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

syed_yusuf said:


> what is Harba's significance.


this:
1- some where b/w Karachi & kati Bandar under PAF umbrella
2- some where b/w Gawadar & Pasni (again under PAF umbrella)


----------



## The Eagle

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 446212



Finally, round shaped launcher mystery is solved.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi exchanging views with H.E.Mr Yao Jing Chinese Ambassador at Naval Headquarters Islamabad. Professional matters of mutual interest including security arrangements of Maritime components of CPEC and Gwadar port came under discussion.


----------



## fatman17

Military Capabilities
*Chinese navy eyeing Pakistan as location for second overseas base, says report*
*Andrew Tate* - Jane's Defence Weekly
09 January 2018


The Chinese navy is considering plans to use Pakistan as the location for its second overseas naval support facility, the Hong Kong-based _South China Morning Post_ ( _SCMP_ ) newspaper reported on 5 January. The new facility is likely to be set up near the Pakistani port of Gwadar in southwestern Balochistan, according to the paper.

“China needs to set up another base in Gwadar for its warships because Gwadar is now a civilian port,” Beijing-based military analyst Zhou Chenming was quoted by the _SCMP_ as saying, adding that it is common practice to have separate facilities for warships and merchant vessels because of their different operations.

Industry
*Pakistan to restart naval shipyard project*
*Jon Grevatt* - Jane's Defence Weekly
02 January 2018

Pakistan is preparing to restart a long-delayed programme to develop a naval shipyard in Gwadar in the far west of the country, Pakistan Navy (PN) Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi announced on 28 December.

In comments published by the state-run Associated Press of Pakistan (APP), Adm Abbasi said at a PN-industry conference in Karachi that the project will commence shortly and be completed in three to five years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alimobin memon

Hi I have a question, if type 054 old variant has FM 90 with auto re loader containing 16 extra cell. Does F22p have it ?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

whats the current status (Armament) of PNS Alamgir ex. USS McInerney OHP Class frigate ?


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy’s Coastal Command Annual Efficiency Competition Parade was held today at PNS QASIM, Manora. Vice Chief of the Naval Staff Vice Admiral Kaleem Shaukat graced the occasion as Chief Guest.

Efficiency Competition Parade is conducted annually by Coastal Command of Pakistan Navy to mark the achievements of its operational year wherein efficiency shields are awarded to the selected units based on their achievements throughout the year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

alimobin memon said:


> Hi I have a question, if type 054 old variant has FM 90 with auto re loader containing 16 extra cell. Does F22p have it ?



054 has I think had 8 ready plus 8 in reloader total 16 which is immediately behind the fm90n launcher 

F22p does not have reloader so carry only 8 missiles 

May be in future this new sam pn working on be added to increase the number and will be suited to be carried by smaller as well as larger vessels 

I am guessing it will be something like rolling airframe which are short range but better suited to engage supersonic high speed low altitude missiles ie better suited to engage ssm threat


----------



## Gryphon

Dr. Stranglove said:


> whats the current status (Armament) of PNS Alamgir ex. USS McInerney OHP Class frigate ?



2x4 Harpoon Block II
2x triple torpedo tubes (Mk 32)
1x Phalanx CIWS
1x Mk 75 76mm gun
and possibly few machine guns

There is also space for at least 1x Z-9EC ASW helicopter.



khanasifm said:


> May be in future this new sam pn working on be added to increase the number and will be suited to be carried by smaller as well as larger vessels
> 
> I am guessing it will be something like rolling airframe which are short range but better suited to engage supersonic high speed low altitude missiles ie better suited to engage ssm threat



F-22P has 2x Type 730B CIWS. The Chinese offer a new version, Type 730C, which has 6x FL-3000N missiles attached to each gatling gun. An upgrade worth considering.






Details here:

http://navyrecognition.com/index.ph...-the-type-730c-dual-gun-and-missile-ciws.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Special Service Group Navy (SSGN) operatives standing in front of Gawadar International Airport equipped with Sig-416 rifle. https://t.co/rQq8Q7J68u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Dr. Stranglove said:


> whats the current status (Armament) of PNS Alamgir ex. USS McInerney OHP Class frigate ?


Practically unarmed, a training ship at best


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

fatman17 said:


> Practically unarmed, a training ship at best


Does PN intends to keep it that way?
we have had it for 7 years now


----------



## fatman17

Dr. Stranglove said:


> Does PN intends to keep it that way?
> we have had it for 7 years now


Yes the Perry class program was shortlived as the other 4 ships were blocked by the US. navy wasted a lot of time hoping that the ships will be released and upgraded. Finally they have moved on to the 054 program. When completed along with the turkish corvettes, alamgir and the 6 British frigates will be withdrawn / retired.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

fatman17 said:


> Yes the Perry class program was shortlived as the other 4 ships were blocked by the US. navy wasted a lot of time hoping that the ships will be released and upgraded. Finally they have moved on to the 054 program. When completed along with the turkish corvettes, alamgir and the 6 British frigates will be withdrawn / retired.



Good otherwise now pn would have to deal with 4 obsolete vessels


----------



## ghazi52

Pak Navy ships Nasr & Khyber join 50th Mauritius independence celebrations

Pakistan Navy Task Group comprising Pakistan Navy Ships KHAIBAR and NASR during an Overseas Deployment to East African Countries & Island States of Indian Ocean Region (IOR) visited Port Louis (Mauritius). PNS KHAIBAR is a Type-21 frigate and PNS NASR is a combat support ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MiG-35-BD

Analysis: Could the PN Strategy of Small Vessels Make Sense?

By M. Hussain 

Pakistan has taken a rather unconventional approach to countering India’s massive maritime buildup. Instead of attempting to mirror the Indian Navy’s conventional assets, the Pakistan Navy (PN) has sought to respond asymmetrically. It is investing heavily on a sub-surface fleet, a disruptive technology that nearly tilted the balance during WWII.

The PN is also heavily investing in air assets such as MPAs and maritime strike capability, including another disruptive technology – the hypersonic anti-ship ballistic missile. This would have been enough for any naval strategist, in terms of responding effectively to a massive conventional imbalance, yet PN was not satisfied in stopping at that with its unconventional strategy; PN invested heavily in building a nuclear triad, and a land attack capability via the Babar cruise missile and related missiles.

Additionally, in terms of the surface fleet, PN has chosen to also buck the trend of larger and heavier ships, and focus on a seemingly unfashionable element – small ships. While disdained by other naval arms as having been “disproved” because of the ease with which missile boats were defeated during the Gulf War and during confrontations with lesser powers, the PN has taken a different view. She seems to believe that a networked force of smaller boats coupled with a few larger boats and a wide assortment of off-board sensors, along with reasonable air support can actually be effective. Not perhaps against gargantuan the US Navy, but definitely against the Indian Navy (IN).
Thus we have a wide range of small vessels from the Jalalat to the Hazmat class Fast Attack Crafts (FACs), Dutch and Smartship OPVs / corvettes and now 6 OPVs for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA). While some of these are purportedly only maritime, they can rapidly be up-fitted and pushed into service, particularly after the Type 21s are retired and a wide assortment of naval weapons are released including CIWS, SAMs, helicopters and AShMs.

These systems provide a capability opportunity rare for the same budget of less than 500 million USD. Consider the Smartship corvette as a standard example. It could have basic air defence, ASW and AShM roles yet have more to offer: 1) A helicopter that can provide meaningful anti-surface and sub-surface roles, 2) A UAV that can provide critical battlefield ISR, and 3) the potential for Unmanned Surface Vehicles (USVs) in place of its Rigid Hulled Inflatable Boats (RHIBs).






Let us expand on the last – a USV can bring in amazing disruptive capabilities. Two USVs could cruise ahead of a ship or a group of ships, sending back updates and being expendable assets that attract targeted weapons, from torpedoes to missiles. They can act as insurance against sea mines, spot incoming missiles and provide limited forward air defence, and even act as a travelling forward sonar buoy.

The smaller corvettes would, using such new technologies, thus pack a vital punch, particularly when networked and working as a team. And yet remain relatively low cost and expendable. They would essentially be the “bomb trucks” of the navy, to borrow an air force terms, and just like the AC-130s and F-16s, remain viable force multipliers because of the network and smart capabilities fostered by the IT revolution.

All weapons systems go through an evolution. Some mature and eventually become redundant. Warfare has always evolved, yet sometimes armies, air forces and navies become stuck in hubris. Ultimately the pay a big price, like the dreadnaughts and cruisers of WWI & WWII did.

In a seminal book titled The Future of War: Power, Technology, and American World Dominance in the 21st Century, the authors George and Meredith Friedman argued that each category of strategic weapon systems have a life-cycle. The Friedmans argue that strategic weapons systems can be considered on the basis of a list of eight points. These eight points determine what stage a weapon system is in its lifecycle between strategically significant and “senile” or obsolete systems.

They define a strategically significant weapon as “one that brings force to bear in such a way that it decisively erodes the war-making capability of the enemy,” while a senile weapon is defined as “the primary strategic function of the weapon has been obscured by the need to construct expensive defenses against threats to the weapons platform.” We can see a perfect example of this in today’s aircraft carriers, destroyers and cruisers.

The vast expense of these systems have little meaning other than to defend themselves. The best way to take out an enemy warship is not by sending a bigger and _badder _warship, but rather, by sending an aircraft armed with missiles or a submarine. All it takes is one missile to get through the defenses to disable and leave helpless a 500 million dollar warship, and all its gold-plated systems.

In contrast, disruptive technologies seldom need such extensive or expensive self-protection suits. A UAV or USV is relatively expendable. A hypersonic ballistic missile needs little maneuvering. A small, fast FAC or corvette relies on its speed and small size to protect itself, and its network in a swarm of assets.

In conclusion, there seems method to the madness of the PN’s strategy; a network centric force with primary investments in subsurface and airborne assets. A surface fleet of networked combatants led by a Type 54A, corvettes and frigates, and fast attack crafts, along with a plethora of unmanned assets. A sword, far more than an army of shield bearers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Military Capabilities

Chinese navy eyeing Pakistan as location for second overseas base, says report

Andrew Tate - Jane's Defence Weekly

09 January 2018

The Chinese navy is considering plans to use Pakistan as the location for its second overseas naval support facility, the Hong Kong-based South China Morning Post ( SCMP ) newspaper reported on 5 January. The new facility is likely to be set up near the Pakistani port of Gwadar in southwestern Balochistan, according to the paper.

“China needs to set up another base in Gwadar for its warships because Gwadar is now a civilian port,” Beijing-based military analyst Zhou Chenming was quoted by the SCMP as saying, adding that it is common practice to have separate facilities for warships and merchant vessels because of their different operations.

PN has started infrastructure work on a new naval shipyard at Gwadar.


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi visited newly acquired Backhoe Dredger RAH KUSHA and two Split Hopper Barges TARSEEL 1 and TARSEEL 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Last 3 Chiefs of Royal Saudi Navy were graduates of Pakistan Naval Academy https://t.co/Q0x92MAR6u

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Really speaks mountains about our armed forces.


fatman17 said:


> Last 3 Chiefs of Royal Saudi Navy were graduates of Pakistan Naval Academy https://t.co/Q0x92MAR6u
> View attachment 449487

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Commander Royal Saudi Naval Forces, Vice Admiral Fahad Bin Abdullah Al Ghofaily visited Naval Headquarters Islamabad and called on Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Watch the firepower show of Type 956EM Destroyer Taizhou in the second half part of this promo video. https://t.co/EQZft6fMo9

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Navy Strategic Command is about to test atleast 
2 new (Surface to Surface) missiles and a 
Naval (Surface to Air, SAM) Missile System.

Pakistan has issued a global warning to remain out of the testing range.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SipahSalar

fatman17 said:


> Pakistan Navy Strategic Command is about to test atleast
> 2 new (Surface to Surface) missiles and a
> Naval (Surface to Air, SAM) Missile System.
> 
> Pakistan has issued a global warning to remain out of the testing range.


Usually when Pak Navy is going to test missiles from ships it mentions so in the NOTAM. This time it only mentions missile firing but no mention of ship.


----------



## khanasifm

fatman17 said:


> Pakistan Navy Strategic Command is about to test atleast
> 2 new (Surface to Surface) missiles and a
> Naval (Surface to Air, SAM) Missile System.
> 
> Pakistan has issued a global warning to remain out of the testing range.



Sam ?? Is it naval Ly-80 system test ?? Or some short range system


----------



## fatman17

SipahSalar said:


> Usually when Pak Navy is going to test missiles from ships it mentions so in the NOTAM. This time it only mentions missile firing but no mention of ship.


It will


----------



## CriticalThought

fatman17 said:


> Pakistan Navy Strategic Command is about to test atleast
> 2 new (Surface to Surface) missiles and a
> Naval (Surface to Air, SAM) Missile System.
> 
> Pakistan has issued a global warning to remain out of the testing range.



@BHarwana I don't know how to tag Shaheed missile easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

fatman17 said:


> Pakistan Navy Strategic Command is about to test atleast
> 2 new (Surface to Surface) missiles and a
> Naval (Surface to Air, SAM) Missile System.
> 
> Pakistan has issued a global warning to remain out of the testing range.


Don't be surprised,,, it will fm90n for Sam and harpoon for ssm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Surface to air







This must be..... the ....... Weapon to end all wars


----------



## Inception-06

syed_yusuf said:


> Don't be surprised,,, it will fm90n for Sam and harpoon for ssm



did they ever test the Ly-80 system ?


----------



## Gryphon

khanasifm said:


> Sam ?? Is it naval Ly-80 system test ?? Or some short range system





Ulla said:


> did they ever test the Ly-80 system ?



The max altitude mentioned in the navigational warning is 12 km. LY-80 can intercept upto 15km.
Probably a SHORAD test.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

Gryphon said:


> The max altitude mentioned in the navigational warning is 12 km. LY-80 can intercept upto 15km.
> Probably a SHORAD test.


I told u all for not being expect any thing extra ordinary I would expect fm90n test

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Gryphon said:


> The max altitude mentioned in the navigational warning is 12 km. LY-80 can intercept upto 15km.
> Probably a SHORAD test.



12km or 12000 Meters x 3.3 ~ 40,000 ft not sure which short range goes to medium altitude most go up-to 12-20, 000 ft but it can be a safety measure


----------



## MiG-35-BD

Why doesn't PN go for a small littoral submarine to complement the Azmat series of FAC?
Something like a 600-700 ton locally built submarine with four simple torpedo boats, would be effective for a good portion of Indian coastline including Mumbai. 

PN already has the capacity to design and build such a midget submarine. The sub could even have a detachable UUV and mine laying capability. Does not need to have an effective AIP as its designed for relatively closer ranges, as a complement to the full sized SSKs. 

Small submarines are some of the hardest to detect and leave even USN commanders awake at night (according to reports). Its ideal for the closer ranged Indian western coastline.


----------



## Hassan Guy

pla-mkii said:


> Why doesn't PN go for a small littoral submarine to complement the Azmat series of FAC?
> Something like a 600-700 ton locally built submarine with four simple torpedo boats, would be effective for a good portion of Indian coastline including Mumbai.
> 
> PN already has the capacity to design and build such a midget submarine. The sub could even have a detachable UUV and mine laying capability. Does not need to have an effective AIP as its designed for relatively closer ranges, as a complement to the full sized SSKs.
> 
> Small submarines are some of the hardest to detect and leave even USN commanders awake at night (according to reports). Its ideal for the closer ranged Indian western coastline.


Apparently pak is developing a mini sub.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MiG-35-BD

Hassan Guy said:


> Apparently pak is developing a mini sub.



But that's a mini sub designed to insert commandos and of much smaller tonnage rather than a midget sub designed for littoral combat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

pla-mkii said:


> But that's a mini sub designed to insert commandos and of much smaller tonnage rather than a midget sub designed for littoral combat.



PN future smaller subs will be for SSGN ops plussmall load of torpedo


----------



## niaz

Midget submarines role in the naval warfare is limited primarily because of their size. A midget submarine is generally less than 150 ft. long, about 7 to 8 ft. in diameter, of around 100 – 130 DWT displacement and is capable of carrying about 15 -20 sailors.

Because of the lack of space for fuel, air & water and food for the crew; midget submarine range & duration is severely limited. While the midgets can dive down to 100 meters; understand average under water duration of a midget sub is limited to 10 -12 hours only. Thus they can't travel too far on their own and need a mother ship / support vessel to extend the range.

Nevertheless, since sonar returns are cluttered in shallow water, midget subs can be very useful for sneaking into harbours, laying mines and inserting commandos on beaches. Iran has about 21 midget submarines but then most of her sea coast lays in the narrow Persian Gulf where short range of midgets is not an impediment. In Pakistan’ case, where most of the coast line opens on to the Indian Ocean, a handful of midget submarines should be more than enough.

However, I have across two modern technologies that are being developed for the deep ocean submersibles. One being the remote control technology and other an AIP system based on liquid oxygen. These developments may be for the scientific research but nothing stops one from installing the same on a midget submarine. Since there would be no crew, all the space could be used for more fuel and liquid oxygen considerably increasing the range and under water duration.

Obviously, a torpedo firing remotely operated midget sub barely larger than a large whale, lying in wait 200 miles off shore to ambush enemy warships would be a deadly foe. A fleet of 6 such advanced remotely operated midgets with AIP in the Pakistan Navy arsenal would present a formidable challenge to anyone attacking Pakistan from the sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MiG-35-BD

niaz said:


> Midget submarines role in the naval warfare is limited primarily because of their size. A midget submarine is generally less than 150 ft. long, about 7 to 8 ft. in diameter, of around 100 – 130 DWT displacement and is capable of carrying about 15 -20 sailors.
> 
> Because of the lack of space for fuel, air & water and food for the crew; midget submarine range & duration is severely limited. While the midgets can dive down to 100 meters; understand average under water duration of a midget sub is limited to 10 -12 hours only. Thus they can't travel too far on their own and need a mother ship / support vessel to extend the range.
> 
> Nevertheless, since sonar returns are cluttered in shallow water, midget subs can be very useful for sneaking into harbours, laying mines and inserting commandos on beaches. Iran has about 21 midget submarines but then most of her sea coast lays in the narrow Persian Gulf where short range of midgets is not an impediment. In Pakistan’ case, where most of the coast line opens on to the Indian Ocean, a handful of midget submarines should be more than enough.
> 
> However, I have across two modern technologies that are being developed for the deep ocean submersibles. One being the remote control technology and other an AIP system based on liquid oxygen. These developments may be for the scientific research but nothing stops one from installing the same on a midget submarine. Since there would be no crew, all the space could be used for more fuel and liquid oxygen considerably increasing the range and under water duration.
> 
> Obviously, a torpedo firing remotely operated midget sub barely larger than a large whale, lying in wait 200 miles off shore to ambush enemy warships would be a deadly foe. A fleet of 6 such advanced remotely operated midgets with AIP in the Pakistan Navy arsenal would present a formidable challenge to anyone attacking Pakistan from the sea.



Some brilliant ideas and thoughts. Thanks for sharing your refreshingly out of the box thinking. Here is what I think -
The PN is focused on area denial and anti access but also wants to provide a punch. The success of the Azmat class as a platform is in this - it can not only protect the EEZ but also punch out against the nearby IN ports and bases. 

A small midget submarine - not too small - about 600-700 tons would be able to do the same underwater, while saving valuable foreign exchange and could even prove to be an export like the JF-17. 

Submarine technology has evolved - a midget submarine can have as little as 4 crew members! One even sees this now in surface ships like the Azmat where far fewer crew is needed than yester yars. It would be an ideal KISS project like the JF-17 (keep it simple st...) not trying to make a world beater but a good enough capability. 

With a crew of only 4 and a simple liquid oxygen AIP like you suggested, such a vessel would have excellent range and ability to sustain operations, despite being so small. 

It could be armed with simple, port reloadable only torpedo tubes (say 4)
A simple sonar. 
A few sea mines (say 2-4)

Sitting near an Indian port (such as near Mumbai), it would be nearly impossible to detect because of its small size. Magnetic anomaly detectors won't find it, nor sonars which would simply equate it to a large rock. 

And an idea I had in mind but didn't share before, but am encouraged to by your excellent post - a detachable unmanned attack subsurface vessel.

This would be a much smaller ship with two torpedoes, that will be used as a one way trip weapon, sent to an area (such as an Indian port) on a hunter killer operation. It would basically be a giant torpedo with a small sonar, that will go active at a designated time, and fire away its two torpedoes at anything that it finds moving. If it finds nothing it will go passive and sit and wait until something shows up. This would be for the kind of suicide mission we wouldn't want to send the manned submarines to.


----------



## Incog_nito

is Milgem program with PN cancel?


----------



## AMG_12

Oxair Online said:


> is Milgem program with PN cancel?


God?! Stop asking questions in every thread. YouveY polluted all the threads with these stupid questions.


----------



## CriticalThought

niaz said:


> Midget submarines role in the naval warfare is limited primarily because of their size. A midget submarine is generally less than 150 ft. long, about 7 to 8 ft. in diameter, of around 100 – 130 DWT displacement and is capable of carrying about 15 -20 sailors.
> 
> Because of the lack of space for fuel, air & water and food for the crew; midget submarine range & duration is severely limited. While the midgets can dive down to 100 meters; understand average under water duration of a midget sub is limited to 10 -12 hours only. Thus they can't travel too far on their own and need a mother ship / support vessel to extend the range.
> 
> Nevertheless, since sonar returns are cluttered in shallow water, midget subs can be very useful for sneaking into harbours, laying mines and inserting commandos on beaches. Iran has about 21 midget submarines but then most of her sea coast lays in the narrow Persian Gulf where short range of midgets is not an impediment. In Pakistan’ case, where most of the coast line opens on to the Indian Ocean, a handful of midget submarines should be more than enough.
> 
> However, I have across two modern technologies that are being developed for the deep ocean submersibles. One being the remote control technology and other an AIP system based on liquid oxygen. These developments may be for the scientific research but nothing stops one from installing the same on a midget submarine. Since there would be no crew, all the space could be used for more fuel and liquid oxygen considerably increasing the range and under water duration.
> 
> Obviously, a torpedo firing remotely operated midget sub barely larger than a large whale, lying in wait 200 miles off shore to ambush enemy warships would be a deadly foe. A fleet of 6 such advanced remotely operated midgets with AIP in the Pakistan Navy arsenal would present a formidable challenge to anyone attacking Pakistan from the sea.



No advanced missiles will ever be entrusted to underwater drones because of the ease with which they can be captured if detected. At least one human needs to be there to detonate manually in the worst case. That said, the idea has merit for surveillance, mine laying, or firing low tech torpedos. If the drone is cheap enough, it can be ordered to self-destruct in the vicinity of enemy vessels.


----------



## niaz

pla-mkii said:


> Why doesn't PN go for a small littoral submarine to complement the Azmat series of FAC?
> Something like a 600-700 ton locally built submarine with four simple torpedo boats, would be effective for a good portion of Indian coastline including Mumbai.
> 
> PN already has the capacity to design and build such a midget submarine. The sub could even have a detachable UUV and mine laying capability. Does not need to have an effective AIP as its designed for relatively closer ranges, as a complement to the full sized SSKs.
> 
> Small submarines are some of the hardest to detect and leave even USN commanders awake at night (according to reports). Its ideal for the closer ranged Indian western coastline.



Hon Sir,

Your strategy has merit, but the size you are suggesting is rather large. Pakistan's Daphne subs were of 860 DWT which were normal submarines certainly not classified as ‘Midgets’.

To the best of my understanding ‘Midgets’ are the subs of less than 200 tons displacement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MiG-35-BD

niaz said:


> Hon Sir,
> 
> Your strategy has merit, but the size you are suggesting is rather large. Pakistan's Daphne subs were of 860 DWT which were normal submarines certainly not classified as ‘Midgets’.
> 
> To the best of my understanding ‘Midgets’ are the subs of less than 200 tons displacement.



Thanks Niaz, you are right. Daphne surfaced is 860 tons. A 600 ton vessel would only be marginally smaller.


----------



## fatman17

Expect a nuclear missile in the next 36 hours. #Pakistan 

Pak Navy has already issued its longest NOTAM warning. Could be an upgraded Shaheen or Ababeel MIRV. Inshallah it will be a success. 
وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ ۚ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيب https://t.co/a4GW7BRZmK

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Breaking news: The PLAN Railgun is here and it is mounted on a ship

After months of speculation on the China Internet, the first clear picture of PLAN's latest arsenal is finally here. The China Navy's experimental railgun is mounted on Type 072III-class landing ship 海洋山 / Haiyang Shan 936 as the test platform and speculated to enter service with the next Type055 DDG variant. 

The question is - can a little LST generate enough megajoules of energy to provide this experimental railgun a realistic platform. Perhaps a larger and more powerful platform is needed for the next stage of development. One thing is certain, they have a long-term plan and they are investing R&D resources to reach it.

Join our on-going discussion on this and other latest China related developments at our forum (here)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GriffinsRule

Why is this on a PN news thread though?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

GriffinsRule said:


> Why is this on a PN news thread though?


It's important to showcase Chinese progress in the field of defence. They are our biggest supplier now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

fatman17 said:


> It's important to showcase Chinese progress in the field of defence. They are our biggest supplier now.



Yes, China's current railgun can only be mounted onto a 10,000+ tons destroyer, but the newer improved models in the near future will be capable to fit into a much smaller frigate.

Pakistan can indeed take a share with it on the Type 054B.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Yes, China's current railgun can only be mounted onto a 10,000+ tons destroyer, but the newer improved models in the near future will be capable to fit into a much smaller frigate.
> 
> Pakistan can indeed take a share with it on the Type 054B.


I think an interesting application would be placing a rail gun at the lower deck of the ship. This way, it could (in theory) help a ship pierce the hull of another ship (old school parallel cannon cross-fire). But challenges are many, e.g. weight balancing, space constraints, etc. I don't think it could be a possibility until cannons are small and power efficient enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> I think an interesting application would be placing a rail gun at the lower deck of the ship. This way, it could (in theory) help a ship pierce the hull of another ship (old school parallel cannon cross-fire). But challenges are many, e.g. weight balancing, space constraints, etc. I don't think it could be a possibility until cannons are small and power efficient enough.



So far it is only designed to place on the bow section of the ship and to replace the traditional naval gun.

BTW, we first need to see how it turns out when it is officially equipped by the Type 055A.


----------



## SipahSalar

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> I think an interesting application would be placing a rail gun at the lower deck of the ship. This way, it could (in theory) help a ship pierce the hull of another ship (old school parallel cannon cross-fire). But challenges are many, e.g. weight balancing, space constraints, etc. I don't think it could be a possibility until cannons are small and power efficient enough.


Wouldn't they need to come within LoS for that? With AShMs having an average range of 100km, that seems highly unlikely.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

SipahSalar said:


> Wouldn't they need to come within LoS for that? With AShMs having an average range of 100km, that seems highly unlikely.


AShMs can damage ships, I'm talking about fracturing their hulls. Although line-of-sight, the velocity of a railgun can do just that.


----------



## The Deterrent

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> I think an interesting application would be placing a rail gun at the lower deck of the ship. This way, it could (in theory) help a ship pierce the hull of another ship (old school parallel cannon cross-fire). But challenges are many, e.g. weight balancing, space constraints, etc. I don't think it could be a possibility until cannons are small and power efficient enough.


The 'shell' of a railgun still follows a slight curved ballistic trajectory rather than a straight line, over a significant range. So the same shot can be taken regardless of the placement of the railgun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMG_12

The Deterrent said:


> The 'shell' of a railgun still follows a slight curved ballistic trajectory rather than a straight line, over a significant range. So the same shot can be taken regardless of the placement of the railgun.


What's the estimated range of the Chinese rail gun?


----------



## The Deterrent

Game.Invade said:


> What's the estimated range of the Chinese rail gun?


No idea, should be in the ballpark of the US counterpart. Around 200km maybe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Game.Invade said:


> What's the estimated range of the Chinese rail gun?



It can reach over 1000 km with the HGV warhead.


----------



## fatman17

Special Operation Forces team Of #Saudi #Navy reached #Karachi to participate in joint Exercise with #Pakistan #SSG Navy @NavyTimes @NavyRecognition @khalid_pk @DefenderPak @arifreporter https://t.co/tnduojdtXP


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960400498779095040


----------



## fatman17

#PakSaudi joint Naval exercises underway in Arabian sea https://t.co/Jg1z5rrt1N https://t.co/K6ACuB53Kl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrusherChamp

Sorry guys. But can any one explain what is a railgu


----------



## fatman17

CrusherChamp said:


> Sorry guys. But can any one explain what is a railgu


A railgun is a device that uses electromagnetic force to launch high velocity projectiles, by means of a sliding armature that is accelerated along a pair of conductive rails.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrusherChamp

fatman17 said:


> A railgun is a device that uses electromagnetic force to launch high velocity projectiles, by means of a sliding armature that is accelerated along a pair of conductive rails.




Thanks bro.
I havd seen it on u tube.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

Pakistani produced BAE systems Mk 11 mod 3 depth charge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Naval Chief Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi planted a sapling at naval headquarters Islamabad on Sunday in connection with Spring Tree Plantation Campaign .


----------



## fatman17

Reports of a Chinese sale of the advance Supersonic CM-302 Anti Ship Missile to #Pakistan Navy rattles Indian Navy officials. The stated missile exceeds the capabilities of the Indo-Russian Brahmos Missile System. https://t.co/ojMq32EzSM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Hmmm, Nice development and addition in naval arsenal


----------



## happybirthdaytoyou

What type of ship Pak Navy showing in this ad


----------



## syed_yusuf

fatman17 said:


> Reports of a Chinese sale of the advance Supersonic CM-302 Anti Ship Missile to #Pakistan Navy rattles Indian Navy officials. The stated missile exceeds the capabilities of the Indo-Russian Brahmos Missile System. https://t.co/ojMq32EzSM
> View attachment 453498
> View attachment 453499




Is this true ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

syed_yusuf said:


> Is this true ?



Yes very much so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

TOPGUN said:


> Yes very much so.


It seems new frigates are going to come with this missiles, is there any sub launch or shore launch version that PN is interested in or planning to induct. Nevertheless the less a superb news ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Army research

If this arrives as a ' indigenous ' missile like zarb et al, the range could be upped and this you have the perfect saturation weapon against the enemy's one carrier or two

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

syed_yusuf said:


> It seems new frigates are going to come with this missiles, is there any sub launch or shore launch version that PN is interested in or planning to induct. Nevertheless the less a superb news ..



Don't know of that just yet , we shall have to wait and see how it and where it will be used best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viking 63

Naval Budget of only 500 million US!! What, are you joking me man !


----------



## fatman17

Viking 63 said:


> Naval Budget of only 500 million US!! What, are you joking me man !


Naval budget is roughly 20% of the total budget of 8-9 billion $.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

Somehow I feel that if c302 news is correct it could very well be harba

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

syed_yusuf said:


> Somehow I feel that if c302 news is correct it could very well be harba


Harba is a different design.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawad alam

What about Zarb missile, any specs came out or pics?
May be copy of YJ-12 or C-301...



Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Harba is a different design.


Looks similar to YJ-62

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed_yusuf

Harba air intake is not out as that of c602

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Navy and Saudi Royal Navy to enhance strategic ties
22 Feb, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Navy's Operational Exercise RIBAT-2018 Commences

Pakistan Navy's operational exercise Ribat-2018 to enhance interoperability between naval and air assets commenced with opening brief held at Karachi on Saturday. https://t.co/6U5AlS9f4T

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Launching Ceremony of 32 Tons Bollard Pull (BP) Tug built for Pakistan Navy was held at Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KS&EW) on 02 March, 2018. Lt Gen (R) Muhammad Ijaz Chaudhry HI(M), Secretary, Ministry of Defence Production, graced the occasion as Chief Guest. https://t.co/EvmFuQRYSx

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms

STM to upgrade Pakistan Navy's second Khalid-class submarine

Gabriel Dominguez, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

02 March 2018

Turkish defence engineering company STM (Savunma Teknolojileri Mühendislik ve Ticaret) has signed a contract amendment with Pakistan’s Ministry of Defence Production for the mid-life upgrade of the second of three Khalid (Agosta 90B)-class diesel-electric attack submarines operated by the Pakistan Navy (PN).

The contract was signed in Pakistan by General Arshad Mahmood of the Ministry of Defence Production, STM General Manager Davut Yılmaz, and STM Naval Projects Director Savaş Onur, the company said in a 1 March statement.

“While all the systems specified in the main contract will similarly be used in the configuration of the second submarine, additional systems have also been included into the submarine configuration, which will all be reflected onto the project’s first submarine,” said the company.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## fatman17

Plus, PN Saif, which is F22P class frigate also successfully test fired C802 Anti Ship missile following final day of #PAF & #PN joint exercise #Rabat_18.
C802 is high sub-sonic Anti Ship missile with max range of 120kms. https://t.co/ExUQ2XrrEb

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## fatman17

Naval Weapons

PN, PAF successfully test-fire C-802 anti-ship cruise missiles

Gabriel Dominguez, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

06 March 2018


This image shows PNS Saif an F-22P-class frigate, test-firing a Chinese-built C-802 radar-guided anti-ship missile in the North Arabian Sea on the final day of the ‘RIBAT-18’ exercise. Source: Via ISPR

The Pakistan Navy (PN) and the Pakistan Air Force (PAF) have successfully test-fired various Chinese-built radar-guided anti-ship cruise missiles to demonstrate the services’ “firepower and combat readiness”, according to a 5 March statement by Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR): the media wing of the Pakistani military.

The test-firings took place in the North Arabian Sea on the final day of the ‘RIBAT-18’ exercise, with the C-802AK missile being launched from a PAF JF-17 Thunder multirole combat aircraft and the C-802 missile from a PN Sword (F-22P)-class guided-missile frigate.

“Missiles launched from both platforms successfully hit their intended targets, which not only re-asserts the efficacy of [the] weapon systems but also manifests the extended range of joint PN-PAF sea-air operations and desired synergy between the two services,” said ISPR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

C802 strike

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Commodore Ather Saleem has been promoted to the rank of Rear Admiral with immediate effect. See More https://t.co/QsPte2OwB3 https://t.co/hIcvyDLgrR


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Italian Navy, Admiral Valter Girardelli was on an official visit to Pakistan. During the visit, Chief of Italian Navy called on Chief of the Naval staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi at Naval Headquarters Islamabad.
During the visit to Karachi, Chief of Italian Navy visited various PN establishments and ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Admiral Abbasi is on an official visit to Kingdom of Saudi Arabia on the invitation of Commander Royal Saudi Naval Forces. —Navy PR








The order of merit was presented by Chief of General Staff Royal Saudi Armed Forces General Fayyad Al Ruwaili. —Navy PR

Naval Chief Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi has been conferred with 'King Abdul Aziz Medal of Excellence', the highest military award of Saudi Arabia, read a statement issued by the navy's media wing.


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Italian Navy, Admiral Valter Girardelli was on an official visit to Pakistan.


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Navy chief receives prestigious medal from Saudi Arabia


----------



## fatman17

Commodore Ahmed Fauzan has been promoted to the rank of Rear Admiral with immediate effect. ... See More....https://t.co/pNGDQh9QuO https://t.co/WuCa1faG90


----------



## alimobin memon

whats the progress of new frigates/corvettes from china and turkey ordered by PN ?


----------



## fatman17

KARACHI- The induction ceremony of Backhoe Dredger Rah Kusha and Split Hoper Barges Tarseel-1 & 2 was held at PN Dockyard in Karachi on Thursday.

Vice Chief of the Naval Staff, Vice Admiral Kaleem Shaukat, graced the occasion as chief guest.


----------



## fatman17

alimobin memon said:


> whats the progress of new frigates/corvettes from china and turkey ordered by PN ?


Still under negotiations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Induction Ceremony of Backhoe Dredger RAH KUSHA and Split Hoper Barges TARSEEL-1 & 2 built for Pakistan Navy at Tianjin Shipyard, China was held at PN Dockyard, Karachi. Vice Admiral Kaleem Shaukat, Vice Chief of the naval Staff graced the occasion as Chief Guest. The ceremony was attended by high ranking officials and dignitaries from China, Pakistan Navy and Corporate Sector.

With induction of this new dredger BD RAH KUSHA and its two hopper barges SHB TARSEEL 1 & 2, dredging capability OF Pakistan Navy will enhance further. BHYD RAH KUSHA, due to its unique design and functioning methodology, can dredge in proximity of jetties and berths where other conventional dredging means are less effective.


----------



## fatman17

Visiting KSA


----------



## fatman17

Taking Over


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms

Pakistan Navy commissions dredging vessel

Gabriel Dominguez, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

19 March 2018

The Pakistan Navy (PN) commissioned a dredging vessel and its accompanying two barges in a ceremony held on 15 March at the naval dockyard in Karachi, according to a statement issued by Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), the media wing of the Pakistani military.

Backhoe dredger Rah Kusha and split hopper barges Tarseel 1 and 2 were built for the PN at China’s Tianjin Shipyard. The ship has now joined the Chinese-built 85.3 m-long dredging vessel Behr Kusha , which entered service with the PN in 2008, according to Jane’s Fighting Ships.

According to ISPR, Rah Kusha can dredge in proximity of jetties and berths where other conventional dredging means are less effective.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Which ship


----------



## Army research

Any more information ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Army rese[ATTACH=full]461035[/ATTACH] arch said:


> Any more information ?
> View attachment 461034



*FRP Boats*

KS&EW has recently constructed 02x FRP Boats for Pakistan Customs. The main hull and superstructure of these boats is of Fiber Reinforced Plastic. These boats are having length of 16 meters, displacement of 20 tons with maximum speed of 32 knots and *equipped with 7.6 mm and 12.5 mm machine guns at aft position.*

*Propulsion*
2x Volvo Penta Marine Diesel Engines
2x Water Jets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

Damen OPV ??? any news ---

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

Storm bombardier said:


> Which ship
> View attachment 460929


From front to back:
Type 45, OHP, OHP, Type 054a, Udaloy class


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

truthseeker2010 said:


> From front to back:
> Type 45, OHP, OHP, Type 054a, Udaloy class


None of them is Pakistani .then why PN showed it in its motivational vedio


----------



## Ultima Thule

Storm bombardier said:


> None of them is Pakistani .then why PN showed it in its motivational vedio


OHP class is in Pakistani arsenal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Ulla said:


> View attachment 461179



Looks like pmsa boats and base [emoji571]‍♀️ 

Not sure if this is gawadar or pasni as pasni has pmsa main base and no major navy base 4 small boats upto say 50-100 feet, also pmsa mess is on the beach [emoji905]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Message of *chief of the naval staff* on 23rd March.


----------



## Inception-06

khanasifm said:


> Looks like pmsa boats and base [emoji571]‍♀️
> 
> Not sure if this is gawadar or pasni as pasni has pmsa main base and no major navy base 4 small boats upto say 50-100 feet, also pmsa mess is on the beach [emoji905]



Gawadar port !


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Participation in 23rd March JS Pakistan Day Parade









__ https://www.facebook.com/





The newly appointed Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Mujahid Anwar Khan made first visit to Naval Headquarters after assumption of Command and met Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi.


----------



## ghazi52

Message by Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, on occasion of Spring Tree Plantation Campaign - 2018.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Jäger

I have a question, I know the Pakistani Navy is to acquire the Milgem corvette (also known by Ada) but will Pakistani navy acquire the Istanbul class or will they acquire an export variant of the Type 054A from China?


----------



## syed_yusuf

ghazi52 said:


> Message by Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, on occasion of Spring Tree Plantation Campaign - 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Why is PN interested in tree plantation as one of their main mission, should they not be focus on real things

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1




----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi visited Naval Installations at Gwadar to review the operational readiness of Naval Units and progress of ongoing PN projects at Gwadar.

Upon arrival at Gwadar Airport, Chief of the Naval Staff was received by Commander Coast Rear Admiral Moazzam lIyas.


----------



## hassan1




----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979408447363059713SLCM LAUNCH

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Command and Staff Conference of Pakistan Navy concluded today at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad. The Conference was chaired by Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi.

Matters related to operational preparedness, developmental plans of Pakistan Navy, prevailing security situation and training & welfare of troops were reviewed. Detailed briefings on various ongoing and future Pakistan Navy projects and plans were also given to Chief of the Naval Staff.


----------



## truthseeker2010

fatman17 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979408447363059713SLCM LAUNCH



I think it missed the target.


----------



## syed_yusuf

It seems slcm babur is using 2 rocket boosters, but I still do not understand the difference in range , why this one is 450 km vs babur 2 at 750 km. If u compare the aspect ratio of babur in this video to that of previous tests u will see what I am talking about. Again my assumption is based off rough comparison


----------



## Viking 63

Need a longer range for Babur, 450Km is not going to be that effective.


----------



## HRK

Viking 63 said:


> Need a longer range for Babur, 450Km is not going to be that effective.


around 47% of Indian population lives in coastal states .... its range is more than enough to put some sense in overzealous political leadership and military planners of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tank131

syed_yusuf said:


> It seems slcm babur is using 2 rocket boosters, but I still do not understand the difference in range , why this one is 450 km vs babur 2 at 750 km. If u compare the aspect ratio of babur in this video to that of previous tests u will see what I am talking about. Again my assumption is based off rough comparison



It uses fuel to get put of the water and then climb from a submerged level. That takes a lot of fuel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

Is it not that cruise missiles are more prone tointercepts than ballistic missiles, how effective babur will be against Indian air defence


----------



## fatman17

Various stages of the SLCM launch

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## aziqbal

Unbelievable development

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

aziqbal said:


> Unbelievable development


TRIAD operational

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## syed_yusuf

In my humble openion it will be deployed by 2019/2020 with new sub . I think the final operational version will be vls

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

syed_yusuf said:


> In my humble openion it will be deployed by 2019/2020 with new sub . I think the final operational version will be vls


which new sub we will getting in 2019/2020 Chinese one chinese sub will come not in 2019/2020 but in 2023 @syed _yusuf


----------



## syed_yusuf

pakistanipower said:


> which new sub we will getting in 2019/2020 Chinese one chinese sub will come not in 2019/2020 but in 2023 @syed _yusuf



4 of the 8 Chinese subs made in china wi be delivered by 2023. They will not come in one go like all 4 of them in on year. Delivery will start one per year by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

fatman17 said:


> Various stages of the SLCM launch
> View attachment 462516


So there are two boosters. One fitted to the capsule and another with the missile.
I guess to compensate for the extra weight, the missile carries lesser fuel , hence lesser range. Just a guess.


----------



## fatman17

Turkey to Upgrade Pakistan Navy Attack Sub
A Turkish defense contractor will upgrade the second of three Agosta 90B submarines in service with the Pakistan Navy.


By Franz-Stefan Gady
March 06, 2018


----------



## fatman17

FWIW: 2 out of 3 Agosta 90B-class (aka Khalid-class) subs (the launch platforms for the Babur-3 submarine-launched cruise missile) are currently undergoing upgrades. @Diplomat_APAC https://t.co/MB05HuOw3E #Babur #Pakistan


----------



## syed_yusuf

fatman17 said:


> Various stages of the SLCM launch
> View attachment 462516


If u look at fist pic, u will observe what I am seeing.it seems this is a vls launchbut camera angle looks like it is horizontal launch under water. 

I believe this due to the fact that the sun light is in front of the missile not on top of the missile . 

Again my observation, can anybody else see what I am seeing


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed_yusuf

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 462684


Is this the second upgraded example ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

syed_yusuf said:


> 4 of the 8 Chinese subs made in china wi be delivered by 2023. They will not come in one go like all 4 of them in on year. Delivery will start one per year by 2020.


source? as per PDF 4 first submarine will be start inducting from 2022 not 2020, i am not saying that first 4 will induct within year but starting 2022 here it is
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/eigh...e-handed-to-pak-navy-starting-in-2022.446151/


----------



## fatman17

Toperdo Mk46 spotted on one of ATR-72 MPA of Pakistan Navy. (Probably 2nd MPA converted unit) 
Mk46 is most widely used NATO standard light Torpedo exclusively designed for Aerial Maritime assets.
(One shown in Pic is dummy meant for testing) https://t.co/RTik3wFRF7

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid reviewing Guard of Honour by Pakistan Navy sailors in Karachi 1947.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980049231103832064
PNS Himmat taking part in the exercise. Isn't this the ship armed with long range Harba anti ship missiles ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

شاھین میزایل said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980049231103832064
> PNS Himmat taking part in the exercise. Isn't this the ship armed with long range Harba anti ship missiles ?


Yes it is armed with harba missile but I am not too sure how much of a long range it is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Commander Turkish Naval Forces, Vice Admiral Adnan Ozbal visited Naval Headquarters Islamabad and called on Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi as part of a bilateral visit aimed at enhancing collaboration between the two navies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

syed_yusuf said:


> Yes it is armed with harba missile but I am not too sure how much of a long range it is


Harba is modified Babur-2 land to sea version , and Babur-2 has 700 km range.


----------



## syed_yusuf

شاھین میزایل said:


> Harba is modified Babur-2 land to sea version , and Babur-2 has 700 km range.


So should we assume that harba will be of similar / same range to that of babur 2 ssm. That is 700km?


----------



## dilpakistani

truthseeker2010 said:


> I think it missed the target.


Nope it didn't but it was high CEP for a cruise missile ... it hit the target with almost 20m margin....


----------



## fatman17

Naval visitor


----------



## fatman17

Piracy lntercepted


----------



## Maarkhoor

شاھین میزایل said:


> Harba is modified Babur-2 land to sea version , and Babur-2 has 700 km range.


Harba is not Babur C.M version.



syed_yusuf said:


> It seems slcm babur is using 2 rocket boosters, but I still do not understand the difference in range , why this one is 450 km vs babur 2 at 750 km. If u compare the aspect ratio of babur in this video to that of previous tests u will see what I am talking about. Again my assumption is based off rough comparison


It is way slim in comparison with land to land version.


----------



## syed_yusuf

Maarkhoor said:


> Harba is not Babur C.M version.
> 
> 
> It is way slim in comparison with land to land version.


Then what is harba, range, payload etc.


----------



## Maarkhoor

syed_yusuf said:


> Then what is harba, range, payload etc.


Details not publicly available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Vice Chief of Naval Staff Vice Admiral Kaleem Shaukat exchanging views with Rear Admiral Daisuke Kajimoto, Japanese Commander Combined Task Force (CCTF)-151, during his visit to Naval Headquarters https://t.co/Vq4zHT4Jnq


----------



## syed_yusuf

fatman17 said:


> Vice Chief of Naval Staff Vice Admiral Kaleem Shaukat exchanging views with Rear Admiral Daisuke Kajimoto, Japanese Commander Combined Task Force (CCTF)-151, during his visit to Naval Headquarters https://t.co/Vq4zHT4Jnq
> View attachment 463486



they both are appx. within one rank of each other but look at their fitness. miles apart. why PN cannot get fit top to bottom. fitness does not require money...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

During the visit to Karachi, Commander Turkish Naval Forces called on Commander Karachi, Rear Admiral Ather Mukhtar, Commander Coast, Rear Admiral Moazzam Ilyas and Commander Pakistan Fleet, Rear Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi in separate meetings.


----------



## Readerdefence

syed_yusuf said:


> they both are appx. within one rank of each other but look at their fitness. miles apart. why PN cannot get fit top to bottom. fitness does not require money...


Hi my friend they both are not in same rank one is 3 star and the other one is two 
It all depend on the food intake we are taking Japanese usually don’t use oil and 
Other fatty acids in their diet beside this our previous cnc was quiet fit and smart if you have noticed it and it’s not only in Pakistan In fact I feel you look around in sub continent alomost 
All other forces chiefs or vice chiefs are with the same pattern 
Thank you


----------



## syed_yusuf

Readerdefence said:


> Hi my friend they both are not in same rank one is 3 star and the other one is two
> It all depend on the food intake we are taking Japanese usually don’t use oil and
> Other fatty acids in their diet beside this our previous cnc was quiet fit and smart if you have noticed it and it’s not only in Pakistan In fact I feel you look around in sub continent alomost
> All other forces chiefs or vice chiefs are with the same pattern
> Thank you



that is why i said within one rank of each other, that means one is more in rank then the other. having unhealthy quality food is no excuse to be an unfit soldier. i see this pattern all over the services. even the tri-services parade have so many tummy carrying officers and jawans marching proudly. I see a decline in quality or lack of increase of servicemen quality of fitness. 

it looks really bad. and it impact over all output. 

our cricket team is from the same stock of people but they are fit. why? because the demand of the modern game dictates fitness. so is the demand for modern warfare requires fitness. 

eating habit need to be adjusted, the regular workout should be added to each servicemen daily routine. i have seen many officers in US do it regularly. even police officers do it in US, Canada and EU.


----------



## fatman17

Navy Visit


----------



## fatman17

Naval Weapons

Pakistan test-fires Babur SLCM

Gabriel Dominguez, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

03 April 2018

A still taken from a video released by Pakistan's ISPR on 29 March showing the country’s Babur-3 SLCM in flight. Source: ISPR

Pakistan has conducted another test-firing of its Babur-3 nuclear-capable, submarine-launched cruise missile (SLCM), according to a 29 March statement by Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), the media wing of the Pakistani military.

The locally built SLCM was fired to a range of 450 km from an underwater, mobile platform at an undisclosed location, and “successfully engaged its target with precise accuracy, meeting all the flight parameters,” said ISPR, adding that “Pakistan eyes this landmark development as a step towards reinforcing [a] policy of credible minimum deterrence through indigenisation and self-reliance”.

The Babur-3 is a sea-based variant of the Babur-2 ground-launched cruise missile, which was successfully tested in December 2016, according to ISPR. The first known test-firing of the SLCM was announced on 9 January 2017.

"SLCM Babur is capable of delivering various types of payloads and incorporates state-of-the-art technologies, including underwater controlled propulsion and advanced guidance and navigation features,” said ISPR.

The missile reportedly features terrain-hugging and sea-skimming flight capabilities to evade hostile radars and air defences, in addition to stealth technologies.

According to ISPR, the missile provides Pakistan with a “credible second strike capability”, augmenting the existing deterrence regime.

“Development of this capability also reflects Pakistan’s response to provocative nuclear strategies and posture being pursued in the neighbourhood through induction of nuclear submarines and ship-borne nuclear missiles,” said ISPR in an apparent reference to neighbouring India, which recently test-fired Dhanush, Prithvi, and Agni-series ballistic missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi conferred military awards on Pakistan Navy Officers, CPOs/POs and Sailors during an impressive Investiture Ceremony held at Bahria Auditorium. See More..... https://t.co/3uHOHUe4MM https://t.co/Ix4fffTDnw


----------



## ghazi52

TCG GELIBOLU, a Turkish Navy Oliver Hazard Perry Class Ship arrived Karachi on a four days goodwill visit. Ship was escorted into harbour by Pakistan Navy Ship ASLAT and was received with a warm welcome during an impressive reception at Pakistan Navy Dockyard.


----------



## The Deterrent

Maarkhoor said:


> Harba is not Babur C.M version.
> 
> 
> It is way slim in comparison with land to land version.



Nope, you're wrong.


fatman17 said:


> Various stages of the SLCM launch
> View attachment 462516


Inaccurate depiction. There is a single booster on Babur-III, the capsule merely slides off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

The Deterrent said:


> Nope, you're wrong.


Ok, but for which statement?


----------



## The Deterrent

Maarkhoor said:


> Ok, but for which statement?


The first one. Not 100% sure about the second one.
Harba is Babur-II modified for the launch canisters of the FAC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed_yusuf

The Deterrent said:


> The first one. Not 100% sure about the second one.
> Harba is Babur-II modified for the launch canisters of the FAC.


Is it safe to assume that the harba range s same as babur missile?


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi visited Cadet College Petaro (CCP) and inaugurated the newly constructed Sports Complex.


----------



## syed_yusuf

Is there any petarian or hadeedian on the forum here


----------



## hassan1




----------



## The Deterrent

syed_yusuf said:


> Is it safe to assume that the harba range s same as babur missile?


Babur-II has a range of 700km, Harba's range hasn't be declared yet but it is less than Babur.


----------



## fatman17

Maiden Pakistan Navy-Turkish Navy Bilateral Exercise TURGUTRIES-2018, "Drawn Sword of Islam", conducted in North Arabian Sea has been concluded. The main objective of the exercise was to enhance interoperability between two brotherly navies. https://t.co/nCboGFZpm2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Naval Visitor


----------



## fatman17

Babur-III SLCM: Stabilises nuclear deterrence

April 12, 20185


Dr Zafar Nawaz Jaspal

THE successful test of Babur-III Cruise Missile completed the last leg of Pakistan’s nuclear triad.
Developing nuclear triad capability is essential for stabilizing nuclear deterrence between the belligerent nuclear capable states. Therefore, addition of Babur-III in Pakistan’s nuclear arsenal stabilizes strategic equilibrium in South Asia. Babur-III is a submarine-launched cruise missile (SLCM) having a range of 450 kilometers and the ability to deliver various types of payloads including nuclear warheads. On March 29, 2018, Babur-III was tested from a submerged platform off Pakistan’s coast in the Arabian Sea. It uses “underwater controlled propulsion.” It struck undisclosed location on the land. Babur-III was first tested in January 2017. With the development of SLCM, Pakistan Navy is able to conduct the nuclear strikes with impunity. In the nuclear parleys submarine launched nuclear weapon is viewed the most “survivable” second strike capability in the event of adversary’s devastating first strike.
The alarming development for the Indian Ocean’s littoral states is the nuclearisation of the Ocean. The United States, United Kingdom, Russia, China, France and India all have nuclear-armed submarines that are also powered by nuclear propulsion. With the successful test of Babur-III SLCM, Pakistan also entered in the elite nuclear-armed submarines club. India deployed its first nuclear-powered submarine, the Arihant, in August 2016. The Arihant can travel underwater, virtually undetected, for months. Moreover, India did the sea trials of its second nuclear submarine, the Arighat, in November 2017. The Indian Government announced that four more submarines would join its blue water naval fleet by 2025. India had already developed sea-based missiles K-4, K-15, Dhanush (modified version of Prithvi-III) and Brahmos (built with the cooperation of Russia). Presently, it is working another sea-based missile Nirbhay. Previously, it tested the land version of sub-sonic, stealth Nirbhay cruise missile with a range of 1000 Km. India is receiving technological assistance from both Israel and the United States.
Pakistan, despite its meagre economic resources has intelligently been investing in its armed forces. It developed technologically sophisticated ballistic and cruise missiles. The recent tested Babur-III SLCM “incorporates state-of-the-art technologies, including underwater controlled propulsion and advanced guidance and navigation features, duly augmented by global navigation, terrain and scene matching systems.” Moreover, Babur-III features terrain hugging and sea skimming flight capabilities to evade hostile radars, air defences and Ballistic Missile Defense systems.
Presently, Pakistan Navy does not own nuclear-powered submarine. Pakistan Navy, however, has five French-built Agosta 90B-class submarines that are powered by diesel-electric engines. The Pakistan Navy is likely to place nuclear-tipped cruise missiles on these submarines. With the manufacturing of Babur-III SLCM, Pakistan Navy acquires the capability of nuclear-armed submarine. Moreover, Pakistan signed a deal with China to buy eight Chinese Type 039A diesel-electric attack submarines that can be equipped with nuclear weapons. These submarines will be delivered by 2028. The addition of new submarines in the naval fleet and testing of recent cruise missile confirm that Pakistan is able to arm its submarines and possibly some of its surface ships with nuclear weapons.
The comparative study of nuclear-powered and diesel-electric engine submarines reveals that the former has many advantages over the latter. The disadvantage of the diesel submarines is that they are easily detectable due to their noise. Secondly, diesel-engine submarine can stay submerged for two weeks at the most. Tom Hundley pointed out: “the modern nuclear-powered, nuclear-armed submarine is arguably the most fearsome weapon ever conceived.” Therefore, the Pakistani defence planners need to contemplate for adding a nuclear-powered submarine in its fleet to attain operational stealth capability. Indeed, nuclear-powered, nuclear-armed submarine ensures reliability and survivability of second-strike capability, which is imperative for stabilizing nuclear deterrence.
Pakistan’s ability to resist Indian diktat and to disagree with America’s strategic design flows from one principal source, i.e. indigenous nuclear weapons arsenal. Without this, Pakistan could have been attacked like Iraq or sanctioned like Iran. The Indian BMD program necessitates Pakistan to invest substantially in advanced nuclear capable delivery vehicles including MIRVs, stealth cruise missiles and sea-based assets. The deployment of BMD – even having poor effectiveness — increases the demand of offensive missiles. Perhaps, the development and deployment of Babur-III invalidate the effectiveness of the Indian defensive shield.
To conclude, Pakistan completed its nuclear triad. Presently, therefore, it is capable to strike its adversary by land, air and sea. The completion of the nuclear triad enhances Pakistan’s retaliatory capability or assured second-strike proficiency. Undeniably, the assured second-strike capability stabilises and endures nuclear deterrence stability in a complex cum volatile strategic environment.
— The writer is Associate Professor, School of Politics and International Relations, Quaid-i-Azam University, Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

President Mr. Mamnoon Hussain was invited as a Chief Guest at Cadet College Ormara Balochistan Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

Passing Out Parade of 55th Basic Marines Course (BMC) held at Marines Training Centre PNS QASIM, Manora. Rear Admiral Jamil Akhtar HI(M) T Bt, Chairman Karachi Port Trust graced the occasion as Chief Guest. The Passing Out batch comprising of 330 Marines underwent 34 x weeks long rigorous training, mainly focused on physical conditioning, watermanship, firing, handling of different Arms, Nuclear Biological Chemical Damage & Fire Fighting.






















..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms

Pakistan Navy’s new fleet tanker completes first sea trials

Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - Jane's Navy International

15 April 2018

Moawin, seen here during its first sea trials. Source: STM

Key PointsThe Pakistan Navy’s new fleet tanker with underway replenishment capabilities has conducted its first sea trialsPlatform is on track for delivery in 2018 and will replace an older vessel of the same name

A new fleet tanker on order for the Pakistan Navy has completed its first sea trials.

The 158 m vessel sailed towards the Indian Ocean from the Port of Karachi under its own power in late-March 2018 as part of the trials, and the ship is undergoing further tests to validate its performance parameters ahead of an expected delivery in 2018.

Keel for the tanker was laid down in March 2014 and the platform was subsequently launched by Pakistan’s state-owned company, Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KSEW), in August 2016.

The project is a collaboration between the Pakistani Ministry of Defence Production, which has appointed KSEW as the country’s build partner, and Turkish technology and systems engineering house Savunma Teknolojileri Mühendislik ve Ticaret (STM).

The vessel, which will be in service as PNS Moawin with pennant number 39 once commissioned, has an overall length of 158.4 m and displaces approximately 16,400 tonnes at full load. Moawin has a top speed of 20 kt and will be in service as Pakistan’s largest-ever indigenously built naval ship.

The platform has two deck cranes and two replenishment-at-sea (RAS) masts, one each on the port and starboard sides, which allows it to refuel two vessels simultaneously via the alongside connected replenishment (CONREP) method.

The vessel also features a flight deck to support vertical replenishment (VERTREP) operations, and this can accommodate a single aircraft such as the Sea King helicopter to facilitate the transfer of stores between ships. For improved visibility, at-sea replenishment operations can be co-ordinated from a separate superstructure built amidships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Vice Chief of the Naval Staff, Vice Admiral Kaleem Shaukat conferred military awards on Pakistan Navy Officers, CPOs/POs and Sailors during an impressive Investiture Ceremony held at Islamabad. See More….https://t.co/cuaJpcWVR6 https://t.co/UyOwf9AEVk


----------



## fatman17

Chinese 4000T FFG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

fatman17 said:


> Chinese 4000T FFG
> View attachment 467245



fatman17 bro is this what is in the pipeline for PN ?


----------



## Hassan Guy

fatman17 said:


> Chinese 4000T FFG
> View attachment 467245


why can't the anti-ship missiles be fired from the VLS


----------



## ghazi52

* Chief of the Naval Staff Visit to China.*

Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi is on an official visit to China. During the visit, the Naval Chief called on Commander PLA(N) Vice Admiral Shen Jinlong and Deputy Administrator of State Administration for Science, Technology & Industry (SASTIND), Mr Xu Zhanbin.

Upon arrival at PLA(N) Headquarters, Beijing, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi was received by his counterpart Vice Admiral Shen Jinlong.


----------



## fatman17

TOPGUN said:


> fatman17 bro is this what is in the pipeline for PN ?


We'll know soon enough

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

China Visit


----------



## ghazi52

*Chief of the Naval Staff Visit to China.*

Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi is on an official visit to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*BEIJING: *April 20, 2018... *Chinese Defence Minister *Wei Fenghe has said that China is willing to work with Pakistan to focus on building a community of human destiny, consolidate the all-weather friendship and deepen pragmatic cooperation between the two armed forces.

Talking to *Chief of the Naval Staff *Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi here on Thursday, Wei said China and Pakistan were good neighbours, good friends and good partners.

He said his country was ready to provide security guarantees for the One Belt, One Road project. He said that under the strong leadership of the Party Central Committee with Comrade Xi Jinping as the core, the people throughout the country were striving hard to realise the Chinese dream.

Admiral Abbasi congratulated the world-renowned achievements of the Chinese armed forces. He said Pakistan cherished the traditional friendship with China and was willing to deepen exchanges and cooperation between the two armed forces in high-level exchanges, practical training, and equipment and technology, and promote the development of relations between the two countries and the two armed forces.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well 10 Ships on Lease with Option to Own , for CPEC is what we need F22P ~ Upper level ships


----------



## fatman17

CHIEF OF THE NAVAL STAFF ADMIRAL ZAFAR MAHMOOD ABBASI VISITS SHANGHAI NAVAL BASE, CHINA https://t.co/Fgr8IAaVEr


----------



## khanasifm

fatman17 said:


> CHIEF OF THE NAVAL STAFF ADMIRAL ZAFAR MAHMOOD ABBASI VISITS SHANGHAI NAVAL BASE, CHINA https://t.co/Fgr8IAaVEr
> View attachment 468176
> View attachment 468177



It’s type 54a visit Yangzhou is type 54a


----------



## fatman17

ZARB Missile of Pakistan Navy. 

Naval Missile Regiment under Naval Strategic Force Command recently conducted successful Test flight of Zarb Weapon System (ZWS) in Exercise SEALION III frm JNB Ormara. ZWS is a battery of truck mounted Anti-Ship Missile to target Ships from Land https://t.co/quz4NUJK49

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Range of the ZARB Missile is 300 KM. It can carry the warhead payload upto 300 kg. Speed of the missile 0.6-0.8 Mach. https://t.co/9F7LrBlGz2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy exhibited special stall in the 15th “MY KARACHI INTERNATIONAL EXHIBITION” at the Expo Centre about maritime sector. The aim of the special stall was to highlight the importance of maritime sector in country’s economy and also to develop understanding and harmony between traders and the maritime sector.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

#Pakistan Navy to Get Two BV-Class Damen 1800 Offshore Patrol Vessels

According to Pak Navy’s official publication Damen Shipyards shipbuilder from the #Netherlands has started building two Damen 1800 offshore patrol vessels (OPV) for Pakistan. https://t.co/UMlkHsD1Yi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

fatman17 said:


> #Pakistan Navy to Get Two BV-Class Damen 1800 Offshore Patrol Vessels
> 
> According to Pak Navy’s official publication Damen Shipyards shipbuilder from the #Netherlands has started building two Damen 1800 offshore patrol vessels (OPV) for Pakistan. https://t.co/UMlkHsD1Yi
> View attachment 468716
> View attachment 468717



these are 2 different models


----------



## fatman17

khanasifm said:


> It’s type 54a visit Yangzhou is type 54a



navy is getting at least one Type 54 FFG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan Navy exhibited special stall in the 15th “MY KARACHI INTERNATIONAL EXHIBITION” at the Expo Centre about maritime sector. The aim of the special stall was to highlight the importance of maritime sector in country’s economy and also to develop understanding and harmony between traders and the maritime sector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



@Gryphon notice the model which they hand over each other it looks like Type-54!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

PN/PMSA should also look into this small monster with stealth features and super fast speed of 60 knots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

Ulla said:


> @Gryphon notice the model which they hand over each other it looks like Type-54!


good catch, it is not type 54 but it is PMSA version of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Keel Laying Ceremony of Offshore Patrol Vessel (OPV-I) being built for Pakistan Navy was held at M/s DAMEN Shipyard Galati, Romania. Rear Admiral Farrokh Ahmad, Deputy Chief of the Naval Staff (Projects) graced the occasion as Chief Guest. https://t.co/amU7trKWTH


----------



## fatman17

Land Platforms

Pakistan Navy releases images of Zarb coastal defence system

Gabriel Dominguez, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

24 April 2018

The Pakistan Navy (PN) has released one of the first images of its Zarb land-based anti-ship cruise missile (ASCM) system (also known as the Zarb Weapon System) being test-launched.

Pakistan&#8217;s Zarb ASCM is seen here being test-launched from a TEL vehicle during exercise &#8216;Sealion III&#8217; (Pakistan Navy)

In the April issue of its Navy News magazine, the PN published a photograph of the Zarb ASCM being fired from an 8×8 transport-erector-launcher (TEL) vehicle at the Jinnah Naval Base in Ormara, Balochistan Province, as part of the recently conducted naval exercise ‘Sealion III’.

The missile, which was fired by the PN’s Naval Missile Regiment under the Naval Strategic Force Command, successfully hit its intended target, said the publication without providing further details about the test or the system.


----------



## The Fist

The Chief of the General Staff of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation, Army General Valery Gerasimov and the Commander of the Land Forces of Pakistan, General Qamar Bajwa, discussed regional security issues in Moscow and agreed on the development of contacts in the defense area. An interested exchange of views took place on regional security issues, the state and prospects of bilateral cooperation in the military and military-technical fields. The mood for deepening the dialogue and developing contacts in the defense sphere was confirmed. Army General Valery Gerasimov invited the Pakistani representatives to take part in the international military games - 2018 (July 28 - August 11) and the International Military Technical Forum "Army-2018" (August 21-26).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi called on Commander United Arab Emirates Navy, Rear Admiral Sheikh Saeed Bin Hamdan Bin Mohammad Al Nahyan at Abu Dhabi during his visit to UAE. Read More... https://t.co/oUgJ5EUSPu https://t.co/Fi4Zaz9vgj


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990572418979848192


----------



## ghazi52

*Pak Navy helps stranded Indian fishermen boat in open sea*

| April 29, 2018


Stranded Indian fishermen lauded Pakistan Navy for rescuing them on the humanitarian grounds, as they were stranded in the Arabian sea for the last 8 days.

The Indian fishermen along with the Pak Navy chanted slogans “PAKISTAN ZINDABAD” in joy and thanked the Pak Navy .

According Pakistan Navy spokesman, “Pakistan Navy helped Indian fishermen who had been cut off in the open sea for the last 8 days”.

The spokesman added that the Indian fishermen boat, S.T.Maras was stranded there due to fault in the engine. Twelve persons were on board were rescued in the operation. The Pak Navy ship P.N.S. Alamgir’ technical team removed the fault, provided, foodstuff and gave medical aid to the fishermen.


----------



## ghazi52

The Indian fishermen along with the Pak Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms

Damen begins work on first of two OPVs for Pakistan Navy

Gabriel Dominguez, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

25 April 2018

A computer-generated image of the OPVs being built by Damen Shipyards for the Pakistan Navy. Source: Pakistan Navy

Dutch shipbuilder Damen Shipyards has begun work on the first of two 1,900 tonne multipurpose offshore patrol vessels (OPVs) for the Pakistan Navy (PN).

An article published in the April issue of the PN’s Navy News magazine revealed that a steel-cutting ceremony for the first ship was held at Damen’s shipyard in Galati, Romania, where the second ship will also be built.

Images have also emerged of a keel-laying ceremony recently held at the same yard showing that the vessel class is being designated the OPV 1900. The ceremony was attended by PN Deputy Chief of the Naval Staff (Projects), Rear Admiral Farrokh Ahmad.

The contract for the OPVs was signed in June 2017.

The 90 m-long vessels will have a full-load displacement of about 1,900 tonnes, and a top speed of 22 kt. The OPVs have been described by the PN as “state-of-the-art vessels” especially suited for anti-surface, anti-air, and maritime security operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Two Commodores of Pakistan Navy, namely Mirza Foad Amin Baig and Mian Zakirullah Jan have been promoted to the rank of Rear Admiral with immediate effect.






Rear Admiral Mirza Foad Amin Baig







Rear Admiral Mian Zakirullah Jan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991302728990232577


----------



## fatman17

Unmanned Naval Vehicle (UNV) developed by Integrated Dynamics Pakistan during testing.
Such portable light UNVs can be used by special forces for SAR purposes. https://t.co/i8jqvLgGgG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Ship ALAMGIR (Oliver Hazard Perry Class Frigate) while on Counter Piracy mission under Task Force-151 provided logistic assistance to sailing yacht BENYLEO 2, which was in dire need of fuel in area about 180 NM North East of Somalia. Sailing yacht BENYLEO 2 is owned by Mr Joao Armindo Furtado of Azores Island Portugal and is currently on round the world sailing trip with his wife Joana Amen and two children aged 8 and 5 years.


----------



## ghazi52

*Naval Chief visits Command and Staff College Quetta*






Rawalpindi: Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi visited Command and Staff College Quetta, where he addressed the course participants and faculty members.

The Naval Chief dilated upon the maritime security dynamics; challenges and opportunities.

Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi said that it is imperative to jump-start the maritime sector which has immense potential for national development.

The Naval Chief told the participants to remain abreast with latest regional and international situation and focus on their professional development.


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Turkish General Staff, General Hulusi AKAR called on Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

Any newsof swift Corvette?


----------



## fatman17

syed_yusuf said:


> Any newsof swift Corvette?


Suspended

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Chinese version of the P3C, Y8Q

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

syed_yusuf said:


> Any newsof swift Corvette?


Just speculation on my end, but I think the PN might try increasing the Damen OPV order with another 2-4 ships to compensate for the Swift Corvette.


----------



## ziaulislam

fatman17 said:


> Suspended


did we pay for it?...
unless there is some push from Pakistan side(like for example on refugees) nothing will change so consider it cancelled
i wonder are Zulus also cancelled/suspended


----------



## fatman17

ziaulislam said:


> did we pay for it?...
> unless there is some push from Pakistan side(like for example on refugees) nothing will change so consider it cancelled
> i wonder are Zulus also cancelled/suspended


All these orders will eventually be terminated just like the F16s. As long as Trump is in power don't expect any relief.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## fatman17

This was the first operation of a submarine post World War II, In 1971, The Pakistani submarine Hangor Commanded by Commander Ahmad Tasnim ( Vice Admiral @TasnimAt54b ) & Lt Fasih Bokhari ( Admiral @fasbok ) as Operations Officer sank the Indian frigate INS Khukri. Salutes! https://t.co/MLSH1rBsYa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

fatman17 said:


> Suspended



Swift ships order is suspended ?


----------



## syed_yusuf

ghazi52 said:


>


is rare admiral equivalent to major general?


----------



## fatman17

syed_yusuf said:


> is rare admiral equivalent to major general?


Rear Admiral yes but a Rare Admiral is rare indeed


----------



## syed_yusuf

fatman17 said:


> Rear Admiral yes but a Rare Admiral is rare indeed


☺

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of The Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi chairing 132nd Board of Directors meeting of Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KS&EW).


----------



## fatman17

Vice Chairman of Chinese Central Military Commission, General Zhang Youxia visited Naval Headquarters Islamabad and called on Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi.. See More... https://t.co/O6E6u8ruwi https://t.co/8x6AMSVfri


----------



## ghazi52

*Two Pak Navy Commodores Promoted*

ISLAMABAD - Two Commodores of the Pakistan Navy namely Mirza Foad Amin Baig and Mian Zakirullah Jan have been promoted to the rank of Rear Admiral with immediate effect.


----------



## fatman17

Vice Chairman of Chinese Central Military Commission, General Zhang Youxia was on an official visit to Pakistan. During the visit, General Zhang Youxia called on Chief of the Naval staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi at NHQ on 18 May 18. See more…....https://t.co/jcH7bpC5aJ https://t.co/NPkQfGZdYz


----------



## ghazi52

Vice Chief of Naval Staff, Vice Admiral Kaleem Shaukat along with officials of Pakistan Navy and KS&EW during a ceremony of handing over of 32 Ton Tug to Pakistan Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senses

Does anyone knows the story of AVM son being shot at Naval Base E8 Islamabad?, Apparently the driver didn't show identification which prompted the guards to open fire on vehicle which resulted in injury of a 14 year old boy(AVM Son). He is out of danger though.


----------



## AMG_12

senses said:


> Does anyone knows the story of AVM son being shot at Naval Base E9 Islamabad?, Apparently the driver didn't show identification which prompted the guards to open fire on vehicle which resulted in injury of a 14 year old boy(AVM Son). He is out of danger though.


E9 is PAF, E8 is Navy.


----------



## senses

Game.Invade said:


> E9 is PAF, E8 is Navy.


Yea my bad, i often confuse E8 with E9, alot of my navy friends are talking about this incident, so just wanting to have a insight to confirm if Airforce version is correct or the navy one.


----------



## ghazi52

Group photo of Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi during the Commander Karachi Training Seminar 2018 held today at PNS JAUHAR Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Armchair

If you look at PN, it has a strategy of having a diverse fleet, with a few of each weight-class. From 200 tons, 500 tons, 1900 tons, 2400 tons, 3000 tons, and about 4000 tons (Type 54A in the pipeline). 

This is a very standard position, except there is a gap. The gap is between the 500-600 ton Azmat and the ships 1900 ton Damen ships. 

It will be interesting to see how this gap is fulfilled. Could a 1000-1200 ton ship close this gap?

An interesting issue here is that such a tonnage of ships would be relatively cheap as it would probably not have a helicopter or a helicopter deck and have local SSMs. 

Could PN be looking to build an indigenous boat in this class? Something perhaps with:

1. torpedoes and sonar
2. 8x AShMs
3. Korkut CIWS
4. Indigenous SAM (rumored?)

This would be a very cheap solution, and would fit in near the middle of the tonnage classes in the PN fleet. The downside would be no helicopter, a cost-wise upside. But then, who needs helicopters when you have so many ASW aircraft and an increasing number of drones?


----------



## syed_yusuf

Armchair said:


> If you look at PN, it has a strategy of having a diverse fleet, with a few of each weight-class. From 200 tons, 500 tons, 1900 tons, 2400 tons, 3000 tons, and about 4000 tons (Type 54A in the pipeline).
> 
> This is a very standard position, except there is a gap. The gap is between the 500-600 ton Azmat and the ships 1900 ton Damen ships.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how this gap is fulfilled. Could a 1000-1200 ton ship close this gap?
> 
> An interesting issue here is that such a tonnage of ships would be relatively cheap as it would probably not have a helicopter or a helicopter deck and have local SSMs.
> 
> Could PN be looking to build an indigenous boat in this class? Something perhaps with:
> 
> 1. torpedoes and sonar
> 2. 8x AShMs
> 3. Korkut CIWS
> 4. Indigenous SAM (rumored?)
> 
> This would be a very cheap solution, and would fit in near the middle of the tonnage classes in the PN fleet. The downside would be no helicopter, a cost-wise upside. But then, who needs helicopters when you have so many ASW aircraft and an increasing number of drones?



the gap was supposed to be filled in by Swift corvette, it seems that it will not happen now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair

syed_yusuf said:


> the gap was supposed to be filled in by Swift corvette, it seems that it will not happen now.



Interesting, you may be right. But the Swift corvettes are 1500 - 2000 tons, about the same as the Damen boats, which to me suggests that the space between 600 - 1800 tons still needs something. Means between the Azmat and the Damen boats - the tonnage difference is so big that three Azmats would equate a Damen boat!


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Navy Marines Fully camouflaged and equipped with G3A2 with attached VSS Vintorez Sniper scope at Sir creek during military excercise https://t.co/RcOwdAerCM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GriffinsRule

That camo does not seem suited for the terrain


----------



## syed_yusuf

Armchair said:


> Interesting, you may be right. But the Swift corvettes are 1500 - 2000 tons, about the same as the Damen boats, which to me suggests that the space between 600 - 1800 tons still needs something. Means between the Azmat and the Damen boats - the tonnage difference is so big that three Azmats would equate a Damen boat!


Not really swift is of 1000 ton category with aluminum super structure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair

syed_yusuf said:


> Not really swift is of 1000 ton category with aluminum super structure



Ahh I see, but the steel boat is heavier... has similar capabilities to the Damen boats.

https://quwa.org/2017/10/31/pakistan-orders-two-corvettes-us-based-swiftships/

Here is a comment I found on the same link:
Asif Khan_47 • 7 months ago


I must admit I am not much of a guy for naval warfare but as I wrote earlier that I do discuss with H Khan quite often. Since you put forward your analysis I did a cut and paste of your response and sent it out to Khan sahib. We talked for some time about this and informed me that he has co-authored a piece with some really good authority on PN and it would be soon published. He did not mention where it would be published.

Well, this is more or less what he said since we were talking over Skype he did write few lines which I will paste. One thing he did mention to me that he did remember your argument about " the Ada was also extended (via the LF-2400 program) by 10 m to incorporate a 16-cell VLS for SAM" he claims this is a long shot and believes that PN is not thinking this way.

Regarding comparing Ada with 75m. He claims that technologically there is no comparison between them. He says that 75m is far superior. These vessels fulfill ABS High-Speed Naval Craft Rules and have LM innovative Combat Management System. A contract with PN was signed in 2016 (never gave me the exact date or the cost), for two 75m Corvettes for Pakistan navy to be delivered by the end of 2018. From they [Swiftships] will produce two more for PN by 2020. These Corvettes are combat vessels with ASW and suited for anti-aircraft and anti-vessel operations. PN will use these vessels for CTF 150/151 missions and protect EEZ. These vessels weigh between 1,500-2,000 tons, they are very fast. these vessels are being built under a joint contract with LM. They are designated as multi-mission Corvette with integrated all fire-control technology. Amongst the missions are maritime securities, SAR, surveillance. These vessels will provide PN with cutting-edge capabilities that would take the technology level of PN to another level. Regarding lack of ASW, he said that since it has pretty big helideck an ASW assigned Z-9 would be conducive since F-22P also utilize Z-9 for ASW. Plus harpoons would be primary anti-vessel weapons. 75m range and endurance are slightly greater than Ada plus 75m come with sea refueling feature which most of the vessels that specs don't possess.

PS: He did mention that in coming weeks Pakdef forum will be up interfaced with FB and Twitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

ISLAMABAD – Pakistan Navy signed contract for acquisition of two warships with China Shipbuilding Trading Company Ltd (CSTC) at Ministry of Defence Production.

According to the press release of Pakistan Navy, Naval Deputy Chief Rear Admiral Faisal Rasul Lodhi was also present on the occasion. After the conclusion of contract, Pakistan Navy will now have four warships Type-054 A in its Fleet by 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Contract for acquisition of 2 x warships for Pakistan Navy was signed with M/s China Shipbuilding Trading Company Ltd (CSTC), at Ministry of Defence Production, Rawalpindi. See More....https://t.co/j6VILC0l8G https://t.co/aBJvk6tGIC


----------



## syed_yusuf

is this order on top of existing order of 1 ship?


----------



## fatman17

Type54 Frigate armaments:

1 x 76 mm dual purpose main gun
32 VLS cells for HQ-16 SAM (50km range)
2 x Quadruple launchers for C-803 Anti Ship Missiles (80km range)
2 x Type 1030 CIWS
2 x 6 ASW rocket launchers
2 x Triple 324 mm lightweight torpedo tubes https://t.co/u5GbTwrzKZ


----------



## fatman17

syed_yusuf said:


> is this order on top of existing order of 1 ship?


Some confusion here. PN website says contract for 2 ships, naval admiral quoted by press claiming 4 ships.


----------



## fatman17

Just finished the label work.
Type 54A+ Frigate of People Liberation Army Navy (PLAN)
Pakistan is buying similar frigates though exact info about onboard sensors and weapon systems is yet to be known. Pakistan Navy might use some Western components instead of Chinese counterparts https://t.co/uylDvJIf24

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## syed_yusuf

fatman17 said:


> Some confusion here. PN website says contract for 2 ships, *naval admiral quoted by press claiming 4 ships.*


where did you see naval admiral saying 4


----------



## khanasifm

Is this official pn fb Page ??

https://www.facebook.com/PakistanNavyNHQ/


----------



## fatman17

In near future, 4 Turkish Milgem class Corvette will also be part of Pakistan Navy. (Labeled it briefly)
These ships are meant for littoral defense, security of merchant SLOCs as well as support vessel for Anti Air Warfare (AAW), Anti Ship Warfare (AShW) & Anti Sub Warfare (ASW). https://t.co/ux7a3G87He

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziya

fatman17 said:


> In near future, 4 Turkish Milgem class Corvette will also be part of Pakistan Navy. (Labeled it briefly)
> These ships are meant for littoral defense, security of merchant SLOCs as well as support vessel for Anti Air Warfare (AAW), Anti Ship Warfare (AShW) & Anti Sub Warfare (ASW). https://t.co/ux7a3G87He
> View attachment 478064


Pakistan will get 4istanbul class milgem 900mil us dollar each


----------



## syed_yusuf

ziya said:


> Pakistan will get 4istanbul class milgem 900mil us dollar each


900 mil usd each are u kidding us?


----------



## Aamir Hussain

We are getting the ADA class and not the Istanbul Class


----------



## royalharris

Take brothers as fools


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms

Pakistan signs for two more Type 054A frigates from China

Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - Jane's Navy International

03 June 2018

Key PointsPakistan has signed a contract for two more Type 054A frigates from ChinaCountry will operate a fleet of four vessels in the class by 2021

The Pakistani government has signed a contract for two more Type 054A frigates with China Shipbuilding Trading Co Ltd (CSTC), the Pakistan Navy announced on 1 June via an official social media channel.

The contract was signed at the Ministry of Defence Production in Rawalpindi, in a ceremony attended by the country’s Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Operations), Rear Admiral Faisal Rasul Lodhi.

“With the conclusion of this contract, Pakistan Navy will have a total of four Type 054A ships in its fleet by 2021”, said the service in a post.


----------



## fatman17

syed_yusuf said:


> 900 mil usd each are u kidding us?


It's 90m $ each. For 900m $ you can buy a refurbished aircraft carrier


----------



## khanasifm

fatman17 said:


> It's 90m $ each. For 900m $ you can buy a refurbished aircraft carrier



Azmat class Missile boats 500-600 ton were $50 million each so how can Ada be $90 million ?? 

F22p were around 170-180 million with heli and perhaps weapons

Type 054a ~$300-350 million 

So Ada ?? 900 million each ?? [emoji12] 

Estimate ~250 ?? 260 may be less as pn will transfer weapons from type 21 to it ?? Harpoons and phalanx 

Pn has ~8-10 phalanx gun systems some will remain on tanker but type 21 transferred 

https://militaryedge.org/armaments/milgem/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

khanasifm said:


> Azmat class Missile boats 500-600 ton were $50 million each so how can Ada be $90 million ??
> 
> F22p were around 170-180 million with heli and perhaps weapons
> 
> Type 054a ~$300-350 million
> 
> So Ada ?? 900 million each ?? [emoji12]
> 
> Estimate ~250 ?? 260 may be less as pn will transfer weapons from type 21 to it ?? Harpoons and phalanx
> 
> Pn has ~8-10 phalanx gun systems some will remain on tanker but type 21 transferred
> 
> https://militaryedge.org/armaments/milgem/


According to STM's CEO, the Pakistani MILGEM deal is worth a total of $1 billion. He said the Turkish configuration would cost $300 m per ship, but the Pakistan Navy has specific changes which will reduce the cost to $250 m.

_"The economic size of the work to be done is approximately $ 1 billion, the prices of the MILGEMs vary according to the systems and weapons, and in order to benefit from certain systems in Pakistan, If we were selling it to another country with the original configuration, the price of a ship would probably not be less than $ 300 million, so four would be $ 1.2 billion."
_
https://www.aa.com.tr/tr/ekonomi/milgemin-1-milyar-dolarlik-ihracat-yolculugu/815910​


----------



## syed_yusuf

Recently PN is on a buying spree

1 billion usd for melgim- 4
250 million usd for opv - 2
1.2 billion usd for frigates - 4
200 million usd for azmat facm - 4
4 billion usd for Subs 

That is almost 7 billion is plus 6 patrol ships for pmsa, atr 72, infra development

Good 10 billion spend on navy


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

syed_yusuf said:


> Recently PN is on a buying spree
> 
> 1 billion usd for melgim- 4
> 250 million usd for opv - 2
> 1.2 billion usd for frigates - 4
> 200 million usd for azmat facm - 4
> 4 billion usd for Subs
> 
> That is almost 7 billion is plus 6 patrol ships for pmsa, atr 72, infra development
> 
> Good 10 billion spend on navy


The Damen Shipyards OPVs wouldn't cost more than $75 m each (i.e. $150 m total). 

As for the Chinese submarines, if they're a variant of the S26 (i.e. S20 + AIP), the total cost isn't more than $3bn.

Finally, I'd keep an eye on tankers. The current fleet had required 2 sea-faring tankers, but if we add the Type 054A, Damen OPV 1900 and MILGEM, then that's fleet expansion (even after retiring the Type 21s). I think a 3rd tanker would make a lot of sense here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> According to STM's CEO, the Pakistani MILGEM deal is worth a total of $1 billion. He said the Turkish configuration would cost $300 m per ship, but the Pakistan Navy has specific changes which will reduce the cost to $250 m.
> 
> _"The economic size of the work to be done is approximately $ 1 billion, the prices of the MILGEMs vary according to the systems and weapons, and in order to benefit from certain systems in Pakistan, If we were selling it to another country with the original configuration, the price of a ship would probably not be less than $ 300 million, so four would be $ 1.2 billion."
> _
> https://www.aa.com.tr/tr/ekonomi/milgemin-1-milyar-dolarlik-ihracat-yolculugu/815910​



I think pn is responsible for some of the system to be procured in GOVT to GOVT from USA or other sources

Anyway till order/contract is signed who knows what will happens 

Opv from Danem is not high end $$ compared to Ada or type 54a or f22p 


SA one was for $20 million per this site ?? Sarah Baartman/ Damen 8313 OPV (South Africa)-$20 million

With mil version add another 20-30 million ?? Guessing 

https://newwars.wordpress.com/warship-costs/


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

khanasifm said:


> I think pn is responsible for some of the system to be procured in GOVT to GOVT from USA or other sources
> 
> Anyway till order/contract is signed who knows what will happens
> 
> Opv from Danem is not high end $$ compared to Ada or type 54a or f22p
> 
> 
> SA one was for $20 million per this site ?? Sarah Baartman/ Damen 8313 OPV (South Africa)-$20 million
> 
> With mil version add another 20-30 million ?? Guessing
> 
> https://newwars.wordpress.com/warship-costs/


The PN ordered the Damen OPV 1900 (link). The OPV 1900 is a variant of the OPV 1800, which cost Malaysia $55-60 m each (link).


----------



## Aamir Hussain

Cost of Azmat FAC(M) also seems to be on the higher side.


----------



## fatman17

Message of Cheif of the naval staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi on the ocassion of world environment day https://t.co/DFLTKFTLM4


----------



## fatman17

Whenever a new system is inducted, one has to account for infrastructure, spares and training costs. The actual cost of the unit may be lower but these essential add ons bloat the cost. its normal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi exchanging views with Air Chief Marshal Mark Donald Binskin, Chief of the Australian Defence Force at Naval Headquarters Islamabad


----------



## ghazi52

World Environment Day is observed internationally on 05 June every year under the auspices of United National Environment Programme (UNEP). The purpose of celebrating World Environment Day is to bring worldwide focus on importance of environment and to stimulate attention and actions for improving the environment. This year, theme selected for the World Environment Day is "Beat Plastic Pollution", with an aim to come together and explore sustainable alternatives to plastic and urgently reduce the production and excessive use of single-use plastic which are continuously polluting our oceans, damaging marine life and threatening human health.
Pakistan Navy celebrates World Environment Day regularly. This year, PN arranged numerous activities on this Day to highlight the significance of environment in Pakistan and to promote awareness amongst public, concerned agencies and departments especially focusing on the marine environment. These activities include lectures on significance of the day, Essay Writing and Chart Making competitions. Cleaning Campaigns at residential areas would also be held after the month of Ramazan. Such events play a pivotal role in enhancing importance of environment amongst the general populace.
Pakistan Navy always endeavours to secure marine environment for safer and cleaner oceans. Chief of the Naval Staff in his message reaffirmed Pakistan Navy's commitment to make every effort to protect our environment especially in maritime domain and for sustainable use of oceans while endeavoring to protect its precious resources for our future generations.

Pakistan Navy Personnel planting trees at *PN Dockyard* to mark World Environment Day here at Karachi







Pakistan Navy Personnel after beach cleaning activity at Manora on the occasion of World Environment Day


----------



## Chimgathar

Mashallah PN future fleet looks promising. It is advisable that PN also looks options for a submarine tender & support ship. Given that PN will operate several submarines it will be an added plus.


----------



## Tank131

While its a good start, i hope PN opts for the Universal Vertical Launch System (UVLS) to allow for future updates with respect to weapons. I thinknthat is a change that may realistically occur. 

A change that is unlikely to happen in the Pakistani ships but think it should: I would like to think that they would have opted for an AESA radar on a integrated mast which would have allowed the removal of the 4 SAM FCR, allowing for more space, especially above the hangar to allow for more missiles like a 21 cell FL-3000N. The FCR responsibilities would be managed by the AESAs in the integrated mast.

As always, i hope PLAN/PN could find a quad-packed missile (45+km range) to fit this UVLS allowing for a huge increase in the missile load carried and allowimg potentially for a diversified weapons load (which could include LRSAMs and LACM).


----------



## hassan1




----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi called on Caretaker Prime Minister Justice (Retired) Nasir ul Mulk at Prime Minister office. Chief of the Naval Staff felicitated the Caretaker Prime Minister on assuming duties of the Prime Minister.


----------



## ghazi52

Command and Staff Conference of Pakistan Navy concluded today at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad. The Conference was chaired by Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi.

Matters related to operational preparedness, developmental plans of Pakistan Navy, prevailing security situation and training/ welfare of troops were reviewed. Detailed briefings on various ongoing and future Pakistan Navy projects


----------



## syed_yusuf

ghazi52 said:


> Command and Staff Conference of Pakistan Navy concluded today at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad. The Conference was chaired by Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi.
> 
> Matters related to operational preparedness, developmental plans of Pakistan Navy, prevailing security situation and training/ welfare of troops were reviewed. Detailed briefings on various ongoing and future Pakistan Navy projects


following core commanders pattern


----------



## ghazi52

World Oceans Day is celebrated around the world on 8 June every year to highlight the significance of oceans and to promote awareness especially for sustainable use of oceans and marine resources. Theme selected this year to promote the spirit of the day is "Preventing Plastic Pollution and Encouraging Solutions for a Healthy Ocean" with an aim to highlight the importance of ocean project and its growing network. 
Pakistan is blessed with a large coastline

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Navy Sea King helicopters successfully rescued crew members of sunken Iranian Dhow in North Arabian Sea (NAS). See more………..https://t.co/XbhLNdW6sp https://t.co/CXxedOUftS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

Recently acquired sar version seaking
2x 
Sea King HC.4 / Westland Commando
Commando assault and utility transport version for the Royal Navy, with simplified undercarriage, and lengthened cabin. Capable of transporting 28 fully equipped troops; 42 built.

1x 
Sea King HAR.3
Search and rescue version for the Royal Air Force. Fitted with relocated rear cabin bulkhead giving greater cabin length, extra fuel and additional observation windows; 19 built.[112]
Sea King HAR.3A
Improved search and rescue version of the Sea King HAR.3 for the Royal Air Force. Fitted with upgraded avionics; six built.

Were added in air worthy form plus 2 additional for spares delivered

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Annual Safety Review 2017 was held at Bahria Auditorium. Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi graced the occasion as Chief Guest. PN Annual Safety Review is a forum were safety standards are discussed to mark importance of safety culture which in turn provides a road map for further safe working environment in PN.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Great initiative if Pakistan can setup waste water cleaning it would be best thing possible for fish caught close to Karachi / Sindh


----------



## fatman17

Components of F22P Frigates of Pakistan Navy.
PN has four such vessels named PNS Zulfiquar, PNS Shamsheer, PNS Aslat & PNS Saif. These vessels, currently most advance in PN, offer modest combo of anti-ship, anti-sub and anti-air capabilities. https://t.co/hZnkiqgL6I

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alimobin memon

fatman17 said:


> Components of F22P Frigates of Pakistan Navy.
> PN has four such vessels named PNS Zulfiquar, PNS Shamsheer, PNS Aslat & PNS Saif. These vessels, currently most advance in PN, offer modest combo of anti-ship, anti-sub and anti-air capabilities. https://t.co/hZnkiqgL6I
> View attachment 480063


it has great punch lacks only SAM system, But I have discussed for time 630M will provide great defence against missiles of different sort IMHO it is capable enough to defend itself against air threats for long period of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

fatman17 said:


> Components of F22P Frigates of Pakistan Navy.
> PN has four such vessels named PNS Zulfiquar, PNS Shamsheer, PNS Aslat & PNS Saif. These vessels, currently most advance in PN, offer modest combo of anti-ship, anti-sub and anti-air capabilities. https://t.co/hZnkiqgL6I
> View attachment 480063



It is ciws 730 not 630


----------



## alimobin memon

syed_yusuf said:


> It is ciws 730 not 630


Yes sorry


----------



## ghazi52

“You will have to make up for the smallness of your size by your courage and selfless devotion to duty, for it is not life that matters, but the courage, fortitude and determination you bring to it.”

Addressing the launching ceremony of RPNS ‘Dilawar’ on January 23, 1948,


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/1740979351/4251954181956615

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMG_12

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 481003
> 
> https://m.weibo.cn/1740979351/4251954181956615


The Ship has been named after Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Game.Invade said:


> The Ship has been named after Kashmir



1500 ton msa ships x2 has capability to add ssm launchers when needed I guess like f-22 in the middle 

During peace time TA std fitting for sar, policing Etc of eez

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tank131

Would have been nice to see some more guns on it (2 12.7mm STAMP stations in the back).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Group Photo of Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, with members of National Youth Assembly (NYA) at Naval Headquarters Islamabad.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy helicopter provided assistance to stranded Iranian Dhow in North Arabian Sea (NAS) 101 NM (187 KM) off Ormara. Upon receipt of information about distressed Dhow 'Al Naeemi' bearing flag of Islamic Republic of Iran with 13 x crew members (Fishermen) onboard, Pakistan Navy promptly responded and launched search and rescue operation. 
After rigorous search efforts in prevailing rough sea conditions at open sea, the stranded dhow was located. The boat crew was dehydrated and also required medical care and edibles. Pakistan Navy rescue team onboard helicopter provided edibles and medicines to the crew members of the Iranian fishing dhow.


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan (back row, first from right), the Shah of Iran (back row, third from right) and Rear Admiral Jefford (next to the Shah on left) with officers of the Royal Pakistan Navy on board the HMS Jhelum in Karachi. HMS Jhelum was a battleship originally named the HMS Narbada. The ship served in the Royal Navy during the First World War and was transferred to Pakistan in 1948 and renamed HMS Jhelum, subsequently becoming PNS Jhelum.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi addressed the course participants and faculty of Pakistan Navy War College Lahore.


----------



## ghazi52

1965: On Pakistan Naval Day Special (September 8 ) - Engines of M - Ghazi Submarine (S-130) being started for a triumphant return to port in 1965 war during Operation Dwarka.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi exchanging views with Mr. Suay Alpay, Deputy Minister of National Defence of Turkey at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013767733484441602

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013767543436300288


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014203243294019584
Power play in the Indian ocean


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1964693453564522

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Navy has signed a contract for acquisition of 4 x MILGEM Class Ships with M/s ASFAT A.S, Turkey which is a Military Factory and Shipyard Company under the Ministry of National Defence, Turkey at Ministry of Defence Production (MoDP), Pakistan. The contract also includes complete transfer of technology' and the transfer of intellectual proprietary rights for the design of these ships to Pakistan. The 1st and 2nd ship will be built at Istanbul Naval Shipyard while two ships will be constructed at Karachi shipyard & Engineering works (KS&EW). 
A note worthy feature of the contract is that the 4th warship will be designed jointly by Pakistan's Maritime Technologies Complex (MTC) and will be the first indigenously designed & constructed Frigate. The construction of 3rd and 4th ship at KS&EW will not only enhance the industrial production confidence and the ships construction potential but also contribute towards national economy, creating new jobs and development of highly skilled human resource of the Karachi Shipyard. 
The MILGEM Class Ships contract will go a long way in fostering Pak-Turkey strategic relations which have grown with time. The induction of these Ships will substantially enhance Pakistan Navy's Combat Capabilities and will contribute effectively towards Maritime Security Operations in the region. 
MILGEM Class Ship is a capable and extremely potent platform, favorably comparable with any contemporary warship of modern navies. The ship is equipped with modern stealth features, and state of the art 5th generation weapons and sensors including indigenously developed missile system, hence configured to undertake multifaceted operations in all domains of naval warfare. The acquisition of these modern ships will enhance manifold the capabilities of Pakistan's Naval Forces which are an ardent guarantor of Maritime Security and stability across the region and beyond.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Industry

Turkey’s STM wins tender for Pakistani corvettes

Gabriel Dominguez, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

05 July 2018

Turkey’s STM has won a tender to provide four Ada (MILGEM)-class corvettes (similar to this one seen here in Turkish service) to the PN, state news service Anadolu Agency reported on 5 July. Source: Pakistan Armed Forces Inter Services Public Relations Directorate

Turkish defence engineering firm Savunma Teknolojileri Mühendislik ve Ticaret (STM) has won a tender to provide four Ada (MILGEM)-class corvettes to the Pakistan Navy (PN), according to a 5 July report by Turkish state news service Anadolu Agency (AA).

“This will be largest single export in the history of the Turkish defence industry,” National Defence Minister Nurettin Canikli was quoted by AA as saying that same day during an official visit to Montenegro.

Canikli said the two sides have agreed to build two of the warships at Turkey’s Istanbul Shipyard while the remaining two will be constructed in Pakistan’s southern port city of Karachi.

The announcement was made after Pakistan’s Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works Limited (KSEW) signed a letter of intent (LOI) with STM in May 2017 for the construction of the vessels.

According to Jane's Fighting Ships , the Ada class has a full-load displacement of 2,032 tonnes, a draught of 3.6 m, and a beam of 14.4 m.

Armament on the 99 m-long platforms includes a 76 mm naval gun, four (two twin) 324 mm torpedo tubes, eight (two quadruple) launchers for anti-ship missiles, and one RIM-116 close-in weapon system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Signed, sealed and to be delivered.


----------



## syed_yusuf

It is going to take PN good 6 years to be very relevant vis a vis IN 

6 years from now PN fleet will be boosting shining new toys that can take on IN hagemoney at high seas till than somehow we need yo manage the threat called Hindu extremisum directed at Pakistan

What will be the main gun on this Corvette ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder.Storm

China’s First AIP Submarine Unit Breaks Records

China’s first submarine unit using air-independent propulsion (AIP) technology recently broke a number of records set by the Chinese navy, Science and Technology Daily recently reported.
The Type 039A submarine (NATO reporting name: Yuan-class) is the People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN)'s first AIP powered submarine.

Records such as the longest sailing distance, maximum submergence depth and sinking target ships under boundary conditions were all broken by the unit.

Military commentator Zhang Haixiong disclosed that submarines equipped with AIP technology prolong operation duration underwater to about two or three weeks, indicating the increasing stealth of the submarines.

The time a conventionally powered submarine can spend underwater ranges from 10 to 100 hours, as they need to surface regularly to charge. However, submarines can be charged underwater if they are equipped with the AIP system.

Zhang noted that AIP submarines, with higher combat effectiveness, are second only to nuclear submarines, adding that although AIP submarines are more expensive right now, in the future they will become the conventional option.

https://www.navyrecognition.com/ind...-first-aip-submarine-unit-breaks-records.html


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015498051144863745@Rashid Mahmood @fatman17 @Tipu7 @Sulman Badshah


----------



## HRK

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015498051144863745@Rashid Mahmood @fatman17 @Tipu7 @Sulman Badshah


Armoured Box launcher of Tomahawk























> The BGM-109B (later RGM/UGM-109B) TASM was developed concurrently with the BGM-109A TLAM-N, and was actually the first variant to be deployed in operational status. Instead of TERCOM (which is obviously useless over water), the TASM uses a radar guidance system very similar to that of the AGM/RGM/UGM-84 _Harpoon_ anti-ship missile, including the latter's strapdown three-axis attitude/heading reference system and AN/DSQ-28 J-band active radar seeker. The missile is launched in the general direction of the target and at some distance from the expected target position, it enters a serpentine flight pattern to search for it using both passive radar to scan enemy emissions and active radar to lock on a detected target. Once the seeker has locked on a target, the RGM/UGM-109B proceeds towards it at very low altitude (sea-skimming). Manoeuvers after lock-on can include short pop-ups to get a better fix on the target position and/or course changes to strike the target from an unexpected direction. The missile is armed with a 450 kg (1000 lb) WDU-25/B high-explosive blast-fragmentation warhead, and can hit the target either from the side or from the top after a terminal pop-up manoeuver.
> http://www.designation-systems.net/dusrm/m-109.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, while addressing the 109th Midshipmen and 18th Short Service Commission (SSC) Course Commissioning Parade held at Pakistan Naval Academy PNS RAHBAR, mentioned the strategic shift from erstwhile participation of Pakistan Navy in the Combined Task Forces 150 and 151 under the auspices of Combined Maritime Forces to Regional Maritime Security Patrols. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Saithan

*Technological, design excellence earn Turkey single largest defense deal*

The Turkish defense industry struck the single-largest export deal in its history Thursday as the country won contracts to build four corvettes for the Pakistan Navy.

The multi-billion dollar agreement came after a very competitive bidding process where Turkish firms faced all kinds of strategies, including price lowering, from other bidders.

In the end, however, the Turkish defense industry won the tender thanks to the high technology and design competence it offered, in addition to its well-calculated strategies during an exhaustive six month negotiations period.

While firms from other bidding countries lowered prices during the tender process, the Turkish team played its technology card well, in accordance with the instructions of Defense Minister Nurettin Canikli. Thanks to the superior technology, design capability and assurance it provided, Turkey eventually won the bid.

The project is expected to mobilize Turkey's domestic market. The process of building four corvettes for Pakistan will involve approximately 1,000 medium-sized companies while employing hundreds of engineers.

Shortly after the conclusion of the tender process, Turkish and Pakistani authorities signed the deal in a ceremony in Rawalpindi. The program was attended by the Deputy National Defense Minister and Military Factory and Shipyard Management Corporation (ASFAT) Board Chairman Şuay Alpay, Deputy Undersecretary of Ministry of National Defense and ASFAT Deputy Board Chairman Yunus Emre Karaosmanoğlu, Deputy Undersecretary of Ministry of National Defense and ASFAT Board Member Ambassador Basat Öztürk, Istanbul Shipyard Commander Rear Admiral Erdinç Yetkin and Turkey's Ambassador to Pakistan Ihsan Mustafa Yurdakul.

A presentation before the signing ceremony gave details about the four corvettes and the sales process. The negotiations began in 2015 and the first purchase demand was made in 2017, whereas the final sale negotiations lasted 12 days.

According to the final agreement, two ships will be built in Istanbul and two in Karachi. Two of the corvettes will join the Pakistan Naval Forces in 2023 and the other will be commissioned in 2024.

The first ship will be constructed in 54 months and the remaining will be built in 60, 66 and 72 months, respectively.

The corvettes, which can cruise uninterrupted for 15 days, will be 99.56 meters long and 14.42 meters wide with a maximum speed of 26 knots.

The deal also includes the sharing of engineering information and training program for engineers.

Turkey has built four corvettes so far within the framework of the national shipbuilding program (MİLGEM) namely, TCG Heybeliada, TCG Büyükada, TCG Burgazada and TCG Kınalıada, while a fifth vessel is under construction. The country's goal is to build eight corvettes within the scope of the program.

source:https://www.dailysabah.com/defense/...lence-earn-turkey-single-largest-defense-deal


----------



## HRK

*In the pursuit of our national interests and strategic autonomy, we have decided to institute independent Regional Maritime Patrols in Indian Ocean Region: Naval Chief*

Karachi, July 07, 2018 (PPI-OT): The 109th Midshipmen and 18th Short Service Commission (SSC) Course Commissioning Parade was held at Pakistan Naval Academy PNS RAHBAR. The Commissioning Parade comprised 45 Pakistani and 43 Midshipmen from friendly countries as well as 54 Cadets of Short Service Commission Course including 32 Religious and Motivation Officers. Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi graced the occasion as Chief Guest. Upon his arrival, the Chief Guest was received by Commander Karachi, Rear Admiral Asif Khaliq.

In his address, Chief of the Naval Staff congratulated and extended felicitations to graduating officers on achieving this milestone and highlighted that in order to enhance Spiritual Combat Power of our men, for the first time, Religious and Motivation Officers (RMOs) are being commissioned as part of the SSC Course to provide religious guidance to the personnel and their families on social and moral aspects.

While taking stock of prevailing geo-strategic situation, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi said that Pakistan stands for peace and amity in the region and seeks harmonious and peaceful co-existence in the comity of nations. However, it will be a mistake if our desire for peace is construed as our weakness. We are fully capable of giving a befitting response, in case of any aggression against our country.

The Naval Chief reiterated the firm resolve of Armed Forces and underscored that Pakistan Armed Forces are at the forefront of the national resolve to cleanse Pakistan from the scourge of terrorism; and Pakistan Navy on its part is maintaining a robust security posture along the Pakistani Coast and in the regional seas to deter the nefarious elements from any illicit activities in the maritime domain.

_*The Naval Chief also mentioned the strategic shift from erstwhile participation of Pakistan Navy in the Combined Task Forces 150 and 151 under the auspices of Combined Maritime Forces to Regional Maritime Security Patrols. Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi said that in order to pursue our national interests with strategic autonomy, we have now decided to institute Regional Maritime Security Patrols in the Indian Ocean Region in line with the UN Resolutions and UN Convention on Law of the Sea.*_

*The initiative is aimed at maintaining robust security posture in the critical sea areas and choke points in the Indian Ocean Region for protection of national and international shipping* against the threats of maritime terrorism, piracy, narco-arms smuggling and human trafficking.

While advising the graduating officers, the Naval Chief urged them to hold fast to the qualities of Faith, professional excellence, loyalty, courage and character in their personality which are the essential ingredients of a true leader. He also expressed his satisfaction for extending support in training future officers of friendly nations who would prove worthy of their mettle in their respective Navies.

Earlier in his welcome address, Commandant Pakistan Naval Academy, Cdre Syed Faisal Hameed highlighted the salient features of the officers’ training. *The Commandant mentioned that cadets from Bahrain, Maldives, Qatar, Saudi Arabia and Yemen are also undergoing training at Pakistan Naval Academy.*

Later, the Chief Guest gave away prizes to the winners. The prestigious Quaid-e-Azam Gold Medal was conferred upon Lt Roheel Shahzad PN. Midshipman Kashif Abdul Quyyom was awarded the coveted Sword of Honour for his overall best performance. Whereas, Midshipman Dayyan Ahmed won the Academy’s Dirk; Officer Cadet Badar Ali was given Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee Gold Medal and Officer Cadet Mohammed Lahim S Aldawsri from Kingdom of Saudi Arabia was awarded Chief of the Naval Staff Gold Medal and Officer Cadet Muhammad Arshad from SSC Course clinched the Commandant Gold Medal. Proficiency Banner was re-claimed by Forecastle Squadron.

The ceremony was attended by a large number of senior military officers, including _Commander Royal Bahrain Coast Guards and Commander Royal Bahrain Naval Force both of whom are alumni of Pakistan Naval Academy_; Ambassadors, Defence Attaches of various countries, civil dignitaries and parents of passing out midshipmen and cadets.

For more information, contact:
Directorate of Public Relations,
Pakistan Navy
Naval Headquarters, Islamabad, Pakistan
Tel: +92-51-20062326
Cell: +92-300-8506486
Website: www.paknavy.gov.pk

https://pakistanpressreleases.com/i...e-patrols-in-indian-ocean-region-naval-chief/

https://www.ispr.gov.pk/press-release-detail.php?id=4821

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed_yusuf

So is Pakistan leaving 150 and 151?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015618033501523970Naval Warship contract


----------



## fatman17

syed_yusuf said:


> So is Pakistan leaving 150 and 151?


No but PN will also now act independently

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Performing Prayer over Pakistan Navy Ship.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Ship SAIF arrived Saudi Arabia for Regional Maritime Security Patrol






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Super Falcon

Pakustannave should have 18 active ships at all timev with 12 subs and 1 LHD

Looks similar to US fredom class corvetes


----------



## ghazi52

Command and Staff Conference of Pakistan Navy concluded today at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad. The Conference was chaired by Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi.


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Navy is interested in Italian DG 450 Midget submarine for replacing its Cosmos MG110 Midgets.
DG 450 can serve as Shallow Water attack sub as well as for underwater carrier for special ops.
Total numbers and price tag is unknown yet and discussions are in initial phase https://t.co/n1nkWXPNY9

Italy becoming important defence partner


----------



## fatman17

Defence partners. 
1st tier 
China 
Turkey 
Italy 
Ukraine 

2nd tier 
Russia 
US 
Germany 
Holland 
Sweden


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Ship ASLAT visited Port Algiers, Algeria from as part of overseas deployment to Mediterranean & European countries. Earlier ship had also visited Port Aqaba, Jordan. 
This was the first ever visit by a PN Ship to Algeria. Prior entry into the territorial waters of Algeria, Algerian Coast Guard Patrol Craft ARNAB (P-378) and DENEB (P-334) escorted PN Ship till the Port.


----------



## CriticalThought

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan Navy Ship ASLAT visited Port Algiers, Algeria from as part of overseas deployment to Mediterranean & European countries. Earlier ship had also visited Port Aqaba, Jordan.
> This was the first ever visit by a PN Ship to Algeria. Prior entry into the territorial waters of Algeria, Algerian Coast Guard Patrol Craft ARNAB (P-378) and DENEB (P-334) escorted PN Ship till the Port.



Algeria operates kilo class submarines. Would be nice if the two navies could hold joint exercises.


----------



## fatman17

CriticalThought said:


> Algeria operates kilo class submarines. Would be nice if the two navies could hold joint exercises.


Not in our AoR


----------



## khanasifm

CriticalThought said:


> Algeria operates kilo class submarines. Would be nice if the two navies could hold joint exercises.



Even plaan has kilo class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Commodore Adnan Khaliq has been promoted to the rank of *Rear Admiral*, with immediate effect.

Rear Admiral Adnan Khaliq was commissioned in Marines Engineering branch of Pakistan Navy in 1985.


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi exchanging views with Chief of the General Staff of Armed Forces of the Islamic Republic of Iran, Maj General Dr Mohammad Bagheri at Naval Headquarters Islamabad.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## monitor

Is Pakistan navy trying to buy river class opv from UK ?


----------



## syed_yusuf

monitor said:


> Is Pakistan navy trying to buy river class opv from UK ?



i don't think so, why?


----------



## monitor

syed_yusuf said:


> i don't think so, why?



We are trying to buy 4 and applied to DESA Philippine and Pakistan probably applied too.


----------



## syed_yusuf

monitor said:


> We are trying to buy 4 and applied to DESA Philippine and Pakistan probably applied too.



what does DESA Philippine have to do with OPV from UK?


----------



## fatman17

China is building 8 submarines for Pakistan, 4 in China to be delivered by 2022-23, 4 in Kar to be delivered by 2028. The new craft will most likely be a lighter version of Type 039, China's 1st Air-independent propulsion powered, the quietest diesel-electric submarine in service https://t.co/h5lpoqoMBQ


----------



## syed_yusuf

Why u think this is going to be a lighter version for PN 

what happened to vls for new PN subs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

fatman17 said:


> China is building 8 submarines for Pakistan, 4 in China to be delivered by 2022-23, 4 in Kar to be delivered by 2028. The new craft will most likely be a lighter version of Type 039, China's 1st Air-independent propulsion powered, the quietest diesel-electric submarine in service https://t.co/h5lpoqoMBQ
> View attachment 486929
> View attachment 486931



Can someone translate this pic of 039 ??

What’s is the first missile type ? Looks like cruise missile 

Pn version will be customise and carry local weapons pn has tested or will test in the coming decade or so


----------



## LKJ86

khanasifm said:


> What’s is the first missile type ? Looks like cruise missile


YJ-18


----------



## khanasifm

LKJ86 said:


> YJ-18



What else is stated / specs on this pic

http://www.janes.com/article/73618/image-suggests-yj-18-anti-ship-missile-has-entered-plan-service


Sub launched 

http://www.navyrecognition.com/inde...-18-supersonic-anti-ship-missile-emerges.html


----------



## LKJ86

khanasifm said:


> What else is stated / specs on this pic
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/73618/image-suggests-yj-18-anti-ship-missile-has-entered-plan-service
> 
> 
> Sub launched
> 
> http://www.navyrecognition.com/inde...-18-supersonic-anti-ship-missile-emerges.html


YJ-82, Yu-6


----------



## khanasifm

LKJ86 said:


> YJ-82, Yu-6



Pn may want western torpedos in its inventory to be integrated as well especially once agosta 70 are retired 

Bottom line by the time final 8th is delivered agosta 70 will be ready for retirement though they weee recently upgraded

So 8 plus 3 agosta 90 may be serving pn at same time

Type of weapons is easy to guess in Pic but other stuff is hard to guess unless someone can translate

Lastly 6x 21 inch or 533mm tubes vs 4 on agosta 70 /90 is big improvement as well for rapid multiple launches [emoji573]


----------



## fatman17

Air Platforms
*Pakistan Navy receives first of two ATR-72 MPAs*
*Gabriel Dominguez, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
18 July 2018






The PN received the first of two ATR-72 twin-turboprops converted into MPAs in the second quarter of 2018. Source: Via Aerodata
The Pakistan Navy (PN) received the first of two ATR-72 twin-engine turboprops converted into maritime patrol aircraft (MPAs) in the second quarter of 2018, Aerodata, a company involved in the process, announced in a 2 July statement.

The delivery “represents a major milestone for Rheinland Air Service as prime contractor and Aerodata as the key project partner”, said the Germany-based company without revealing the expected delivery date for the second platform.

Rheinland Air Service had signed a contract in 2015 to convert two ATR-72 aircraft already owned by the Pakistan Navy into MPAs. The company performed the overall project management, acquisition of key components, all physical aircraft modification work, and pilot training, according to the statement.

Aerodata’s scope of work included the delivery of its AeroMission mission management system, all system integration activities, engineering tasks to convert the ATR-72 from the transport into a maritime patrol configuration, delivery of parts for the aircraft modification, as well as customer training and support.

Work on the project commenced in January 2016 after export approvals were received from the German government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan inks naval shipbuilding, technology transfer deal with Turkey*
By: Usman Ansari   July 5

Pakistan’s efforts to replace aged warships featuring systems nearing the end of manufacturer support, boost its conventional deterrent vis-a-vis India, and better safeguard its maritime economy and trade links.

According to a Navy news release, the contract includes “complete transfer of technology and the transfer of intellectual proprietary rights for the design of these ships to Pakistan.”

Four ships will be built ― the first two in Turkey at Istanbul Naval Shipyard, and the third and fourth in Pakistan by state-owned shipyard KSEW ― as part of the technology transfer package.

Indigenous construction of the second pair is intended to help Pakistan’s shipbuilding industry grow and increase its contribution to the nation’s economy.



Though the Ada design features considerable Turkish-developed systems and weaponry, much is still sourced from third parties including the U.S., with whom Pakistan’s relations are presently firmly at their nadir.

Under the present climate, it’s almost certain the U.S. won’t provide clearance for the onward supply of equipment (or direct purchase via Washington); this includes the RIM-116 Rolling Airframe Missile, the Ada corvette’s primary air defense system.

When asked by Defense News about this situation, the Navy did not explain how it has managed to circumvent this, whether it still hopes to acquire the system, whether the service has replaced it with an alternative (possibly Chinese such as the FL-3000N/HQ-10), or whether the service will simply recycle the Phalanx CIWS from its ex-British frigates (possibly along with Harpoon anti-ship missiles if they still have shelf life remaining) until a better solution becomes available.

Author, analyst and former Australian defense attache to Islamabad Brian Cloughley says the Pakistan Navy “will avoid all U.S. equipment, if possible, on the grounds that they can have no guarantee of supply of spares, ammunition, etc. The attitude of [U.S. President Donald] Trump and Congress is such that it would be most unwise to waste time even applying for U.S. systems.

“The Chinese route seems to be the most practicable, with indigenous systems if possible.”



The use of indigenous technology appears to be firmly on the cards, as the news release says the fourth corvette “will be designed jointly by Pakistan’s Maritime Technologies Complex (MTC) and will be the first indigenously designed and constructed frigate.”

Use of the term “frigate” may imply extensive redesign is planned, possibly enlargement that adds more capable systems and weaponry, similar to Turkey further developing the Ada design into the Istanbul-class frigate.

When asked, the Navy did not clarify if this was the case, but Cloughley says it could be possible, or merely a “misnomer.”

However, an “indigenously developed missile system” will be fitted to the corvettes, (probably a reference to Pakistan’s Harba anti-ship missile), and certainly to the fourth corvette if not the others, in which case Cloughley believes Pakistan will then have “time to look around for a new SAM [surface-to-air missile].”

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tank131

fatman17 said:


> “complete transfer of technology and the transfer of intellectual proprietary rights for the design of these ships to Pakistan.”



This is the most important part of the deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Commissioning Ceremony of 1500 Tons* PMSS *Kashmir patrol vessel into Pakistan Maritime Security Agency PMSA recently held

The ship is fully equipped to enforce maritime security, search and rescue missions in maritime exclusive economic zone of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

The Pakistan Navy (PN) is increasing its maritime surveillance capabilities. The PN now has two ATR-72 twin-engine turboprops converted into maritime patrol aircraft in its inventory



. The ATR-72 currently on offer by Italian vendor Leonardo-Finmeccanica which uses the ATR-72-600 as its base platform. This aircraft



is capable of ASW operations through the use of a fitted sono-buoy launcher and pylons for lightweight ASW torpedoes. The Pakistan Navy operates the slighter smaller ATR-72-500, but this should not impact its capabilities. Typical MPA missions include vessel search and identification; economic exclusive zone patrol (fishing, off-shore platforms); drug, smuggling and piracy control; search and rescue (SAR); disaster surveillance; maritime patrol roles; and Anti-Submarine Warfare. Rheinland Air Service had signed a contract in 2015 to convert two ATR-72 aircraft already owned by the Pakistan Navy into MPAs. Aerodata provided the platform with its AeroMission mission management system. Work on the project commenced in January 2016 after export approvals were received from the German government.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Masqat: Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi and commander Royal Navy of Oman, Rear Admiral Abdullah Bin Khamis Al Raisi have agreed to enhance bilateral naval collaboration and security environment in Indian Ocean Region.

Chief of naval staff is on an official visit to Sultanate of Oman. During the visit, he called on his counterpart as well as Commandant of Sultan Qaboos Naval Academy in separate meetings.

Upon arrival at Royal Navy of Oman Headquarters, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi was received by his counterpart Rear Admiral Abdullah Bin Khamis Al Raisi. A smartly turned out contingent of Royal Oman Navy-clad in ceremonial dress presented him the Guard of Honour.









CNS, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi during his visit onboard Royal Navy of Oman Ship


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, is on an official visit to Oman. During the visit, the Naval Chief called on Secretary General of Ministry of Defence Oman, Mohamed Bin Naseer AL-Rasby and Chief of Staff Sultan’s Armed Forces, Lt General Ahmed Bin Harith Al Nabhani in separate meetings.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Yonca Onuk MRTP-33 "PNS Karrar", during tests in Istanbul. Pakistan military cooperation with Turkey is now at historic level.
[emoji1191][emoji1250] https://t.co/8vdxsaZwbS


----------



## syed_yusuf

fatman17 said:


> Yonca Onuk MRTP-33 "PNS Karrar", during tests in Istanbul. Pakistan military cooperation with Turkey is now at historic level.
> [emoji1191][emoji1250] https://t.co/8vdxsaZwbS
> View attachment 488825



is this an old pic. if new what are they testing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Putting Barber iii ssm ??


----------



## fatman17

syed_yusuf said:


> is this an old pic. if new what are they testing?


After l posted, l realised it's old.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tank131

fatman17 said:


> Yonca Onuk MRTP-33 "PNS Karrar", during tests in Istanbul. Pakistan military cooperation with Turkey is now at historic level.
> [emoji1191][emoji1250] https://t.co/8vdxsaZwbS
> View attachment 488825



So we know that harpoon wasn't ever equipped on these (im heard US didnt allow it though im not sure if that was the case) and i have yet to see a main gun on any MRTP-33, so what weaponry do these actually have? It is said to have 2 12.7mm placements 

Ideally at least an Aselsan STOP (25mm)or SMASH (30mm) gun should be placed. If US wont allow the Harpoon then Pakistan should have talked to turkey about fitting it with C-802A.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHI RULES

Tank131 said:


> So we know that harpoon wasn't ever equipped on these (im heard US didnt allow it though im not sure if that was the case) and i have yet to see a main gun on any MRTP-33, so what weaponry do these actually have? It is said to have 2 12.7mm placements
> 
> Ideally at least an Aselsan STOP (25mm)or SMASH (30mm) gun should be placed. If US wont allow the Harpoon then Pakistan should have talked to turkey about fitting it with C-802A.



If Mrtp 33s and OHP are not armed properly then two Mrtp 33s should be handed over to PMSA or cost guards, similarly OHP should also be scrapped or sold to any other country with permission of USA.


----------



## syed_yusuf

Tank131 said:


> So we know that harpoon wasn't ever equipped on these (im heard US didnt allow it though im not sure if that was the case) and i have yet to see a main gun on any MRTP-33, so what weaponry do these actually have? It is said to have 2 12.7mm placements
> 
> Ideally at least an Aselsan STOP (25mm)or SMASH (30mm) gun should be placed. If US wont allow the Harpoon then Pakistan should have talked to turkey about fitting it with C-802A.


What is the difference between STOP and SMASH


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Tank131 said:


> So we know that harpoon wasn't ever equipped on these (im heard US didnt allow it though im not sure if that was the case) and i have yet to see a main gun on any MRTP-33, so what weaponry do these actually have? It is said to have 2 12.7mm placements
> 
> Ideally at least an Aselsan STOP (25mm)or SMASH (30mm) gun should be placed. If US wont allow the Harpoon then Pakistan should have talked to turkey about fitting it with C-802A.


At IDEAS 2016 Yonca Onuk said they're working on integrating a new AShM in lieu of the Harpoon Block-II (which the US didn't allow integrating to the MRTP-33). Could be C-802A or, potentially, Atmaca.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

on another topic - is your navy still using morse code? for ship to ship, light comms are still norm here; i assume the same is true on your side? What about on the radio side?


----------



## Tank131

syed_yusuf said:


> What is the difference between STOP and SMASH



Essentially STOP is 25mm and SMASH is 30mm. The SMASH was meant to be the main gun of the MRTP-33. Both are EO stabilized remote controlled guns and appear quite impressive with respect to firepower against appropriate targets (especially at the high speed of MRTP-33)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Ship SAIF, F22-P of Pakistan Navy Fleet, visited Port Muscat at Oman, during first Regional Maritime Security Patrol (RMSP) deployment in Gulf of Aden & Southern Red Sea Region. The objective of RSMP is to maintain PN presence along critical choke points/ sea areas in Indian Ocean Region to fulfill international obligations for maritime security and safeguarding national/ international shipping by preserving freedom of navigation at high seas.


----------



## ghazi52

Lt General (Retd) Naeem Khalid Lodhi, Minister for Defence, reviewing Guard of Honour during his visit to Naval Headquarters Islamabad.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## fatman17

PNS ASLAT, a F22P class Frigate of Pakistan Navy, in Kiel Canal on the way from St.Petersburg to Port of Hamburg. https://t.co/WkevO5kJMc

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Multinational** Naval exercise AMAN-19 conference concludes*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/nni
A two-day preliminary planning conference of multinational Pakistan Navy Initial Planning Conference (IPC) of Exercise AMAN-19 concluded in Islamabad on Tuesday.

In a statement issued by Directorate of Public Relations of Pakistan Navy on Tuesday, the Initial Planning Conference provided a forum to discuss the broad contours and various modalities involved in conduct of Exercise AMAN-19, which is scheduled to be held in Karachi in early 2019.

Schedule of events both for the harbour and sea activities will be further refined during the Final Planning Conference planned in December 2018.

Pakistan Navy has been hosting AMAN series of the exercise since 2007. Since its inception, the exercise has gradually grown in its stature and the last exercise AMAN-17 saw the largest participation of 35 like minded nations.

Hosting of AMAN exercises by Pakistan Navy is a clear manifestation of Pakistan’s commitment towards peace and stability embodied in its motto ‘Together for Peace’, bringing the navies of the East and West on a common platform for the good of global commons.

Exercise AMAN-19 sixth of this series, will aim to develop coalition building, strengthen multi-layered security cooperation, enhance interoperability in Naval Ops and cross cultural interaction among like-minded nations.

Exercise AMAN-19 will include an International Maritime Conference, Maritime Terrorism demo, Table Top discussions on professional matters and various cross cultural activities in harbour while the sea activities will include advance naval drills and maneuvers including Anti Piracy Tactics, Counterterrorism Ops, Maritime Security Ops, surface firing practices, Search and Rescue maneuvers and an International Fleet Review.

The IPC was attended by over 36 delegates from over 25 countries and marked the first step towards the planning and preparation of AMAN-19 exercise. Participation of a large number of countries in the IPC is a testimony that Pakistan’s circle of friends is growing world over, the statement added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

PN should look into this helicopter, looks good.


----------



## GriffinsRule

Basel said:


> PN should look into this helicopter, looks good.


Yes, look but not touch


----------



## syed_yusuf

Basel said:


> PN should look into this helicopter, looks good.


this is an awesome platform. i think egypt is getting it in numbers. ka52 is like a fighter plane without the jet engine or speed.


----------



## Basel

GriffinsRule said:


> Yes, look but not touch



It can fire AShMs up to 200km with its own radar which is currently PESA and that is very big capability for PN.


----------



## Bullzz

*Independence Day: Change of guard ceremony held at Mazar-e-Quaid*

KARACHI

An impressive Change of Guard ceremony was held at mausoleum of Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah as the entire nation celebrated 71st anniversary of Independence of Pakistan. Smartly turned out contingent of Pakistan Naval Academy cadets, clad in ceremonial dresses, assumed ceremonial guard duties at Mazar-e-Quaid with traditional spirit, customary enthusiasm and military manners to mark the Independence Day celebrations.

Commandant Pakistan Naval Academy, Commodore Viqar Muhammad graced the occasion as chief guest and reviewed the guard. The chief guest and smartly turned out cadets of Pakistan Navy presented 'Qaumi Salam' to the Father of the Nation, Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah. The ceremonial guard mounting was followed by laying of floral wreath at the Mazar-e-Quaid by the chief guest on behalf of Chief of the Naval Staff, officers and men of Pakistan Navy. Later on, the chief guest offered Fateha and recorded his remarks in the visitor book and paid rich tribute to our beloved Quaid.

Earlier, the day dawned with gun salutes and special prayers were offered in all Naval mosques for solidarity and progress of the country and particularly for the success of Kashmiri struggle. Pakistan Navy ships and establishments were illuminated in Navy's traditional manner. Flag hoisting ceremonies were held at Islamabad, Karachi, Lahore and coastal area at designated Units of Pakistan Navy.

Various other activities including singing of national anthem at naval units/establishments in the morning, PN Band Display and Flag Hoisting Ceremony at Pakistan Maritime Museum, boat rallies at Karachi Harbour as well as various sports fixtures were also a part of day long celebrations. Independence Day celebrations at Pakistan Navy educational institutions were also held where school children presented tableaus on national songs and declamation contests were held highlighting the importance of Independence Day.

Numerous Independence Day ceremonies were also held by PN units at Ormara, Pasni, Gwadar, Jiwani, and Turbat and other coastal areas, including fishing boats special rallies. An Independence Day walk and race was also organized in Ormara in which a large number of locals participated with zeal.

On the occasion of Pakistan Day, the President of Pakistan has also approved military & civil awards to officers, CPOs/ Sailors and Civilians of Pakistan Navy. The awards include 03 Hilal-e-Imtiaz (Military), 14 Sitara-e-Imtiaz (Military), 12 Tamgha-e Imtaiz (Military) and 08 Tamgha-e-Basalat. In addition, 10 awards of Imtiazi Sanad and 61 awards of Tamgha-e- Khidmat (Military) have been approved upon Master Chief Petty Officers, Chief Petty Officers and Sailors. Letter of Commendation from Chief of Naval Staff has also been awarded to 58 Officers, Master Chief Petty Officers, Chief Petty Officers/Sailors and civilians.


----------



## ghazi52

.


----------



## ghazi52

To create awareness amongst general populace regarding importance of cleanliness, Pakistan Navy has conducted a beach cleaning campaign at Seaview, where PN officers, men and students of Bahria Colleges participated. The participants amicably removed debris including plastic items, pet bottles and polythene bags etc from the beach. Sports stars also participated in the said campaign to boost the morale of the participants. In addition people from “Nation Building Initiative” and other segments of the society also participated in the said campaign. At the end of the event, Rear Admiral Asif Khaliq Commander Karachi, expressed his views that Marine Ecology is in danger due to negative impacts of pollution.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Commodore Javaid Iqbal has been promoted to the rank of Rear Admiral, with immediate effect.
Rear Admiral Javaid Iqbal was commissioned in Operations Branch of Pakistan Navy in 1990. During his distinguished career, he has served on various Command and Staff appointments. His important Command appointments include Commanding Officer of Sea King Helicopter Squadron and Naval Aviation Base PNS MEHRAN. His Staff appointments include, Captain Training (Aviation) at HQ FOST, Director Naval Operation Plans, Assistant Chief of Naval Staff (Plans) and Principal Secretary to Chief of the Naval Staff (PSC). The officer has also served as Naval & Air Adviser at High Commission of Pakistan at New Delhi, India. Presently he is serving as Commander 9th Auxiliary & Mine Warfare Squadron. 
He is a graduate of Pakistan Navy War College, National Defence University Islamabad and Naval Staff College USA. In recognition of his meritorious services, Rear Admiral Javaid Iqbal has been decorated with Sitara-e-Imtiaz (Military).


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Ship ASLAT visited Tunis, Tunisia as part of ongoing Overseas Deployment to Mediterranean and European Countries. The port call was aimed at enhancing brotherly ties between the two countries. PN ship’s visit to Tunisic after a gap of 13 years would certainly serve a great deal in paving the way forward to re-invigorate the relations between Pakistan Navy & Tunisian Navy.
Upon arrival at Port, PNS ASLAT was warmly welcomed and received by Manager of Port La Goulette alongwith Defence Attaché of Pakistan and 2nd Secretary Embassy of Pakistan at Tunis.


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034359732293775360


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035085689606553600


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi inaugurating Million Pine Trees Plantation Campaign, at Margalla Hills


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Navy helicopter crashes in Arabian Sea, one martyred
https://t.co/Y9TJEnCRfA
@pid_gov @pakistannavy @OfficialDGISPR https://t.co/t5uiHDB6HR


----------



## CriticalThought

fatman17 said:


> Pakistan Navy helicopter crashes in Arabian Sea, one martyred
> https://t.co/Y9TJEnCRfA
> @pid_gov @pakistannavy @OfficialDGISPR https://t.co/t5uiHDB6HR



Inna Lillahi Wa Inna Ilaihi Raji'oon.


----------



## ghazi52

Akhtar Ali (M) Marine martyred last night in helicopter accident. 
May Allah grant them the highest place in paradise.
Ameen.


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Pakistan Navy helicopter crashes in Arabian Sea, one martyred
> https://t.co/Y9TJEnCRfA
> @pid_gov @pakistannavy @OfficialDGISPR https://t.co/t5uiHDB6HR



apparently it was a SeaKing ASW. can someone confirm if the helo was from the recently purchased batch of ex-RN SeaKings.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

1947


----------



## ghazi52

8th September is celebrated as ‘Pakistan Navy Day' to commemorate Pakistan Navy's stunning performance against a much bigger and devious enemy during 1965 War. Daring attack by Pakistan Navy Warships on Dwarka and confinement of entire Indian Navy Fleet by PN Submarine GHAZI are the glorious reminiscence of the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

The Quaid with Pakistan Navy Sailors in 1947.


----------



## khanasifm

fatman17 said:


> apparently it was a SeaKing ASW. can someone confirm if the helo was from the recently purchased batch of ex-RN SeaKings.



On of the news item specifically stated it was one of the three recently acquire d from uk [emoji636] 

But cannot confirm if it’s true or just hoo haaa


----------



## ghazi52

PNS KHAIBAR visited Muscat, (Oman) during ship’s deployment on Regional Maritime Security Patrol in Gulf of Oman. The objective of RMSP initiative by PN is to maintain presence along critical areas to fulfill international obligations for maritime security and safeguard national shipping while observing freedom of navigation across high seas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Command and Staff Conference of Pakistan Navy concluded today at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad. The Conference was chaired by Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi.


----------



## ghazi52

*PNS SAIF visits Port Alexandria in Egypt*





https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-monitoring-desk
Pakistan Navy Ship SAIF visited Port Alexandria in Egypt for goodwill cum training visit on Friday.

PNS SAIF is the front line warship of Pakistan Navy Fleet’s 18th Destroyer Squadron and is the third ship of Sword Class Frigate.

The ship is fitted with state of the art robust weapons and sensors and is capable of undertaking all types of maritime operations in multi-threat environment.

PNS SAIF is also embarked with organic Anti-Submarine Warfare helicopter.

Upon arrival at the Port Alexandria, the ship was received by Defense Attache of Pakistan and Liaison Officer from Egyptian Navy.

The occasion was gainfully utilized to project positive image of Pakistan to highlight the contributions made by Pakistan Navy to maintain regional maritime peace and security.


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, NI (M) called on President Dr. Arif Alvi at the Aiwan-e-Sadr, Islamabad


----------



## ghazi52

Royal Navy Ship HMS ARGYLL arrived Karachi on a goodwill visit which will be followed by Pakistan Navy – Royal Navy bilateral exercises at sea.


----------



## ghazi52

Handing Over ceremony of 32 T BP Tug built for Pakistan Navy was held at Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KS&EW) today. Rear Admiral Ather Mukhtar HI(M), Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Project) graced the occasion as Chief Guest. Indigenously

The Tug has a 34 meter overall length with a displacement of 481 tons. It has maximum speed of 12 knots and propelled by 2 x Diesel Engines and same number of Azimuth Thrusters. It is fitted with a very robust fendering arrangement for all round tugging operations of almost all sizes of ships and crafts of Pakistan Navy.


----------



## hassan1




----------



## fatman17

Africa Aerospace & Defence 2018

Mission accomplished [AAD18D1]

Gu¨nter Endres

19 September 2018

German company Aerodata (Hangar 6, Stand CW17b) has reported the delivery of the first ATR-72 Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA) to the Pakistan Navy, which incorporates its mission management system AeroMission.

Its scope of work, undertaken under prime contractor Rheinland Air Service, also included all sensors and subsystem integration, which comprise a 360° AESA search radar, electronic support measures, self-defence measures, stores management system, an acoustic processing system and an EO/IR sensor. A comprehensive communications suite enables secure voice and data communication with ground stations and other assets of the Pakistan Navy.

Aerodata's input further included engineering tasks to convert the ATR-72 from the transport into the MPA configuration, delivery of parts for the aircraft modification, as well as customer training and support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Commander Coast, Rear Admiral Moazzam Ilyas being briefed onboard Morocco Navy Ship




















Commander Coast, Rear Admiral Moazzam Ilyas being presented Guard of honor onboard Morocco Navy Ship


.

Pakistan Navy Ship SAIF visited Port Casablanca, Morocco for goodwill cum training visit. PNS SAIF is the frontline warship of PN Fleet's 18th Destroyer Squadron. The ship is fitted with state of the art weapons and sensors for undertaking all types of Maritime Operations in multi-threat environment. The ship is also embarked with organic Anti-Submarine Warfare helicopter Z9EC.
Upon arrival at Port Casablanca,


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy celebrating WORLD MARITIME DAY...


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Navy Chief meets Italian Navy Chief in Rome*
*27 Sep, 2018*









ISLAMABAD – Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi arrived in Italy for an official visit.

He called on Chief of Italian Navy Admiral Valter Girardelli and Commander-In-Chief Italian Naval Fleet Admiral Donato Marzano in separate meetings.

On his arrival at Italian Naval Headquarters at Rome, CNS was received by Chief of Italian Navy Admiral Valter Girardelli. A ceremonial guard with military honours was also presented to the Naval Chief.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Naval chief calls on Italian Chief of Defence General Staff*







ISLAMABAD: Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, who was on an official visit to Italy called on Italian Chief of Defence General Staff, General Claudio Graziano and Secretary General Defence, Lt General Carlo Magrassi in separate meetings, said a press release issued here by Directorate of Public Relations of Pakistan Navy on Friday.

During the meetings, professional matters of mutual interest and bilateral defence ties were dilated upon.

Italian dignitaries appreciated the role and contributions of Pakistan Navy in spearheading various initiatives for maintaining peace and stability and lawful order at sea.

Both sides agreed and looked forward to further enhancing the interaction between Pakistan and Italy in the diverse fields of training, mutual visits, port calls and defence collaboration.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046004718668066817
thank feck about bloody time!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Corsair255

The frigate PNS Saif and one maritime patrol plane from Pakistan Navy to attend the naval execise "Mavi Balina 2018" (Blue Whale 2018), hosted by Turkish Navy.

https://turkishnavy.net/2018/09/28/mavi-balina-2018-naval-exercise-starts-tomorrow/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, inspecting Guard of Honour on his arrival at Italian Naval Headquarters.


----------



## PDW

German Sonar for Agosta-90 upgrade? German Government issued in 2018 licence for export to Pakistan of sonar systems for existing submarines worth EUR 52 million. 
https://augengeradeaus.net/2018/09/bundesregierung-genehmigt-ruestungslieferungen-an-saudis/
ASO 713/723?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Corsair255

PDW said:


> German Sonar for Agosta-90 upgrade? German Government issued in 2018 licence for export to Pakistan of sonar systems for existing submarines worth EUR 52 million.
> https://augengeradeaus.net/2018/09/bundesregierung-genehmigt-ruestungslieferungen-an-saudis/
> ASO 713/723?



Check this out, probably related with it...

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/kelv...ystems-to-pakistan.479368/page-2#post-9617682




*


*​


Corsair255 said:


> A friend of mine is working for this Project and what he told me the complete combat system will be renewed with a derivative of an ISUS system. Atlas will be supplying the sensor hardwares and Havelsan will be responsible combat system software and a Pakistani company (i can't remember the name) will be responsible the weapons interfaces and etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## syed_yusuf

OPV 1 and 2 .. any ETA for them to join PN patrolling force.


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi addressing Pakistan Navy Seminar on Maritime issues held at Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy ship ‘SAIF’ participated in joint exercises with the Turkish navy, an official press release said on Tuesday.



The exercises, including Mavi Balina 2018 and bilateral exercise Turgutreis-II, were aimed at enhancing interoperability between participating navies through the development of combined tactics, techniques and practices.

SAIF is fitted with state of the art weapons and sensors for undertaking all types of maritime operations in multi-threat environment, the Navy said.

It added that the Z9EC organic ASW helicopter from 222 aviation squadron of Air Arm is also embarked on-board the ship. Upon arrival at the port, the ship was received by Pakistan’s naval attaché and Turkish navy officials.





Commander Karachi (COMKAR), Rear Admiral Asif Khaliq exchanging souvenir with Flag Officer Commanding Aksaz Naval Base, Rear Admiral Semih Ozanguc.


----------



## BHarwana

Just heard the news Pakistan Navy quits CTF in western Indian ocean due to worsening ties with USA.


----------



## ARMalik

Not sure if this was posted before, anyways here it is.

*Pakistan receives decommissioned MCMV from Belgium*

https://www.janes.com/article/83658/pakistan-receives-decommissioned-mcmv-from-belgium

Shipping company Peters & May Ltd has transported a decommissioned mine countermeasures vessel (MCMV) from Belgium to Pakistan.

The UK-based company announced on its website that the 540-tonne ship, along with three 40 ft containers containing additional parts, had been delivered to the South Asian country by mid-2018.

No further details about the identity of the ship were provided. However, _Jane’s_understands the vessel in question is the ex- _Aste_ r (ex-M 915) MCMV, a decommissioned Belgian navy Flower-class (Tripartite) MCMV.

It is unclear whether the ship will be operated by the Pakistan Navy (PN) or used for spares. Pakistan currently operates three similar Tripartite-class ships acquired from France, known as the Munsif (Éridan) class in PN service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GriffinsRule

These are very good ships and certainly will come very handy in PN service.


----------



## Sulman Badshah

French Mistral , Morrocon Sigma class and PN F22 P

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms

Pakistan receives decommissioned MCMV from Belgium

Gabriel Dominguez, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

09 October 2018

Shipping company Peters & May Ltd has transported a decommissioned mine countermeasures vessel (MCMV) from Belgium to Pakistan.

The UK-based company announced on its website that the 540-tonne ship, along with three 40 ft containers containing additional parts, had been delivered to the South Asian country by mid-2018.

No further details about the identity of the ship were provided. However, Jane’s understands the vessel in question is the ex- Aste r (ex-M 915) MCMV, a decommissioned Belgian navy Flower-class (Tripartite) MCMV.

It is unclear whether the ship will be operated by the Pakistan Navy (PN) or used for spares. Pakistan currently operates three similar Tripartite-class ships acquired from France, known as the Munsif (Éridan) class in PN service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chimgathar

Ex Belgian Navy Mine hunter vessel


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi attending the opening brief of Pakistan Navy Operational Exercise SEASPARK 2018 held at PNS JAUHAR, Karachi


----------



## YeBeWarned

for some Reason i keep wishing that PN ends up buying Type 23 from Royal Navy ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms

Pakistan Navy commissions fleet tanker PNS Moawin

Gabriel Dominguez, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

17 October 2018

The PN commissioned PNS Moawin, a 17,000-tonne fleet tanker, in a ceremony held on 16 October at the naval dockyard in Karachi. Source: Via ISPR

The Pakistan Navy (PN) has commissioned a new fleet tanker in a ceremony held at the naval dockyard in Karachi.

Named PNS Moawin (with pennant number 39), the 158.4 m-long vessel, which displaces about 16,400 tonnes at full load, entered service with the PN on 16 October during an event attended by Pakistan's President Arif Alvi and Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, among others.

The tanker, which was built in collaboration with Turkish defence engineering firm Savunma Teknolojileri Mühendislik ve Ticaret (STM), is the largest naval vessel to be built by state-owned shipbuilder Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works, according to a statement by Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR): the media wing of the Pakistani military.

Launched in August 2016 Moawin , which has a top speed of 20 kt, is "capable of performing a variety of maritime operations, including [the] provision of logistics support to other ships at sea through the transfer of fuel and other important military cargo", stated ISPR.

The platform can carry two helicopters, is equipped with medical facilities, and can provide overseas support during humanitarian assistance and disaster relief operations, it added.

As Jane's previously reported, the tanker has two deck cranes and two replenishment-at-sea (RAS) masts, one each on the port and starboard sides, which enables it to refuel two vessels simultaneously via the alongside connected replenishment (CONREP) method.

The vessel features a flight deck to support vertical replenishment operations and facilitate the transfer of stores between ships. For improved visibility, at-sea replenishment operations can be co-ordinated from a separate superstructure built amidships.

The tanker's defences against aircraft and precision-guided weapons are provided by two close-in weapon systems, each of which is located on the forecastle and on the main superstructure facing the flight deck.

Moawin replaces an older ex-Royal Netherlands Navy ship of the same name operated by the PN's 9th Auxiliary and Mine Warfare Squadron.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Call on CNS by Deputy Defence Minister of Turkish Ministry of National Defence.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon26

ghazi52 said:


>



All three Agosta-90Bs docked at the same time & place? Didn’t they learn anything from the P-3c Orion & Erieye attacks? Pathetic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

With a view to witness the operational readiness of the troops during ongoing major Maritime Exercise SEASPARK 2018, Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi visited Naval units and installations on MAKRAN Coast including Gwadar, Turbat and Jinnah Naval Base at Ormara.

Upon arrival at HQ COMWEST at Gwadar which is entrusted with Defense and Security of Gwadar Port, a lynchpin of CPEC, through effective employment of Task Force-88, Chief of the Naval Staff was received by Commander Coast, Rear Admiral Moazzam llyas and Rear Admiral Faisal Rasul Lodhi, Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Operations). A comprehensive brief was presented on operational deployment of assets along the west coast to maintain Coastal Security and Harbour Defence and Ground Based Air Defence of designated areas. Subsequently, Chief of the Naval Staff witnessed Live Weapon Firing of Ground Based Surface to Air Missiles, wherein, firing of three different types of Air Defence Missiles was demonstrated.

The Naval Chief also visited Business Centre Gwadar Free Zone. While interacting with Chinese officials, The Admiral expressed Pakistan Navy's resolve to ensure protection of Gwadar Port against all asymmetric threats and said that Gwadar is cardinal to China-Pak Economic Corridor (CPEC) and Sea lanes/ routes connecting Gwadar with international markets are extension of CPEC.

Later during the day, Chief of the Naval Staff visited Turbat and Jinnah Naval Base Ormara. Upon arrival, Chief of the Naval Staff was received by Commander Pakistan Fleet, Rear Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi. During the visit, Naval Chief was given detailed overview/ briefings on the ongoing operational activities at Coastal Stations Turbat and Ormara.

The Naval Chief also interacted with the troops at various stations and expressed his satisfaction on the professional excellence and high morale of the troops in ensuring impregnable defence of the motherland and reaffirmed the resolve of Pakistan Navy to ensure seaward defence of Pakistan and safeguard national maritime interests at all costs. Chief of the Naval Staff reiterated that any misadventure by the enemy shall be thwarted with an iron fist.


----------



## syed_yusuf

ghazi52 said:


> With a view to witness the operational readiness of the troops during ongoing major Maritime Exercise SEASPARK 2018, Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi visited Naval units and installations on MAKRAN Coast including Gwadar, Turbat and Jinnah Naval Base at Ormara.
> 
> Upon arrival at HQ COMWEST at Gwadar which is entrusted with Defense and Security of Gwadar Port, a lynchpin of CPEC, through effective employment of Task Force-88, Chief of the Naval Staff was received by Commander Coast, Rear Admiral Moazzam llyas and Rear Admiral Faisal Rasul Lodhi, Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Operations). A comprehensive brief was presented on operational deployment of assets along the west coast to maintain Coastal Security and Harbour Defence and Ground Based Air Defence of designated areas. Subsequently, Chief of the Naval Staff witnessed Live Weapon Firing of Ground Based Surface to Air Missiles, wherein, firing of three different types of Air Defence Missiles was demonstrated.
> 
> The Naval Chief also visited Business Centre Gwadar Free Zone. While interacting with Chinese officials, The Admiral expressed Pakistan Navy's resolve to ensure protection of Gwadar Port against all asymmetric threats and said that Gwadar is cardinal to China-Pak Economic Corridor (CPEC) and Sea lanes/ routes connecting Gwadar with international markets are extension of CPEC.
> 
> Later during the day, Chief of the Naval Staff visited Turbat and Jinnah Naval Base Ormara. Upon arrival, Chief of the Naval Staff was received by Commander Pakistan Fleet, Rear Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi. During the visit, Naval Chief was given detailed overview/ briefings on the ongoing operational activities at Coastal Stations Turbat and Ormara.
> 
> The Naval Chief also interacted with the troops at various stations and expressed his satisfaction on the professional excellence and high morale of the troops in ensuring impregnable defence of the motherland and reaffirmed the resolve of Pakistan Navy to ensure seaward defence of Pakistan and safeguard national maritime interests at all costs. Chief of the Naval Staff reiterated that any misadventure by the enemy shall be thwarted with an iron fist.



what 3 different types of missiles tested

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

syed_yusuf said:


> what 3 different types of missiles tested



I guess from analysing the pictures, FN-6, Mistral and QW-2 imported Manpads!


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi witnessed the wide ranging naval maneuvers by an array of naval combat platforms in North Arabian Sea which was aimed to showcase the combat readiness of Pakistan Navy.

Upon his arrival onboard Pakistan Navy Ship at North Arabian Sea off Ormara,Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi was received by Commander Pakistan Fleet, Rear Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi.Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Operations), Rear Admiral Faisal Rasool Lodhi was also present.

Chief of the Naval Staff was given detailed briefings on conduct of the exercise and deployment of PN assets out at sea including ships, submarines, aircraft, UAVs, Special Forces and Pak Marines along with elements of PMSA and PAF.Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi expressed utmost satisfaction and confidence in the operational capabilities of Pakistan Navy and urged that the prevalent challenges necessitate eternal vigilance and readiness to safeguard the national maritime interests against external and internal threats. The Naval Chief also interacted with the crew of the Ships and lauded their professionalism and dedication while performing the sacred duties of defending maritime frontiers of the Motherland.

Later, during the day Chief of the Naval Staff also attended operational briefings of Force Commanders at PNS BAHADUR to review and validate their deployment/ war plans.

Exercise SEASPARK 2018 will amply afford valuable opportunity to enhance combat readiness of Pakistan Navy and interoperability with sister services as well. Besides enhancement of operational preparedness, the exercise will also focus on seaward defence of the coast and response against emerging non-traditional threats emanating from sea including maritime component of CPEC and GWADAR Port.

Pakistan Navy is combat ready multi-dimensional force and fully committed to protect national maritime interests at all costs during peace and war. The exercise SEASPARK 2018 would therefore provide impetus to Pakistan’s resolve of maintaining peace, security and lawful order at sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


> Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi witnessed the wide ranging naval maneuvers by an array of naval combat platforms in North Arabian Sea which was aimed to showcase the combat readiness of Pakistan Navy.
> 
> Upon his arrival onboard Pakistan Navy Ship at North Arabian Sea off Ormara,Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi was received by Commander Pakistan Fleet, Rear Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi.Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Operations), Rear Admiral Faisal Rasool Lodhi was also present.
> 
> Chief of the Naval Staff was given detailed briefings on conduct of the exercise and deployment of PN assets out at sea including ships, submarines, aircraft, UAVs, Special Forces and Pak Marines along with elements of PMSA and PAF.Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi expressed utmost satisfaction and confidence in the operational capabilities of Pakistan Navy and urged that the prevalent challenges necessitate eternal vigilance and readiness to safeguard the national maritime interests against external and internal threats. The Naval Chief also interacted with the crew of the Ships and lauded their professionalism and dedication while performing the sacred duties of defending maritime frontiers of the Motherland.
> 
> Later, during the day Chief of the Naval Staff also attended operational briefings of Force Commanders at PNS BAHADUR to review and validate their deployment/ war plans.
> 
> Exercise SEASPARK 2018 will amply afford valuable opportunity to enhance combat readiness of Pakistan Navy and interoperability with sister services as well. Besides enhancement of operational preparedness, the exercise will also focus on seaward defence of the coast and response against emerging non-traditional threats emanating from sea including maritime component of CPEC and GWADAR Port.
> 
> Pakistan Navy is combat ready multi-dimensional force and fully committed to protect national maritime interests at all costs during peace and war. The exercise SEASPARK 2018 would therefore provide impetus to Pakistan’s resolve of maintaining peace, security and lawful order at sea.


Bro also post in military multimedia thread.


----------



## ghazi52

Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, Chief of the Naval Staff visited forward posts of Pak Marines along Sir Creek to review the Pak Marines formations during Major Maritime Exercise SEASPARK 2018.


----------



## khanasifm

Pn has I think 4 z-9 as asw on ships and rest as sar with winch


----------



## Dazzler

khanasifm said:


> Pn has I think 4 z-9 as asw on ships and rest as sar with winch



One reserved for VVIP transportation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Group Photo of Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi with members of 20th National Security Workshop at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad.


----------



## Jäger

is the Pakistani Naval Aviation looking to replace the Sea Kings in the future or are they planning to send them to get overhauled?


----------



## AMG_12

Bundeswehr said:


> is the Pakistani Naval Aviation looking to replace the Sea Kings in the future or are they planning to send them to get overhauled?


No planned replacement in the near future. We recently purchased ex-RN Sea Kings to complement the current fleet.


----------



## ghazi52

PAKISTAN NAVY SUCCESSFULLY DEMONSTRATES FIRE POWER AT NORTH ARABIAN SEA KARACHI

02 Nov 2018










In an impressive display, Pakistan Navy Destroyers demonstrated their fire power (Missile Firings) in North Arabian Sea. Chairman Joint Chief of Staff Committee, General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, as the Chief Guest witnessed Live Weapon Firing from PNS MOAWIN; a newly commissioned Combat Logistic Support Ship.


Fire power demonstration was also witnessed by Chief of Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Mujahid Anwar Khan and Senior officers from the three Services. The event was conducted at the culmination of Sea Phase of Major Maritime Exercise Seaspark-18. The Exercise was conducted to validate war fighting concepts under hybrid threat environment involving support of PAF and Pak Army. Chief of Air Staff also appreciated the joint operations especially enhanced coordination between PN and PAF in Maritime domain.






The Anti Ship Missiles were successfully fired by Pakistan Navy Ships SHAMSHEER and SHAHJAHAN. The live firings at sea remained highly successful as both missiles hit their targets affirming PN war fighting capability.

Chief of the Naval Staff at the occasion stated that Pakistan Navy is ready in all respects to defeat any misadventure and aggression against Pakistan in the Maritime Domain. Pakistan Navy fleet is a four dimensional force which is combat ready and prepared to tackle Grey Hybrid Warfare threat. Firing of Missiles is -an expression of our resolve to shoulder the sacred responsibility of defending Pakistan. PN has also initiated RMSP in line with national objectives and international obligations to maintain peace and order at sea in the region and beyond.






Later, Chief Guest reviewed Fleet units and Fly Past by Naval Air Arm. Chief Guest applauded operational readiness of PN Fleet and commended officers and men of Pakistan Navy for their commitment in the line of duty. He added that Pakistan Navy has transformed into a strong and formidable force in protecting national maritime interests in the region and beyond.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Destroyers demonstrated their fire power (Missile Firings) in North Arabian Sea. Chairman Joint Chief of Staff Committee, General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, as the Chief Guest witnessed Live Weapon Firing from PNS MOAWIN; a newly commissioned Combat Logistic Support Ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZAC1

can anyone tell karachi shipyards ongoing projects...?


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 512655



Hence, one look at the PN tanker two look at all those American forces vehicles parked and whos says we are not supporting the US cause.


----------



## fatman17

ghazi52 said:


> With a view to witness the operational readiness of the troops during ongoing major Maritime Exercise SEASPARK 2018, Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi visited Naval units and installations on MAKRAN Coast including Gwadar, Turbat and Jinnah Naval Base at Ormara.
> 
> Upon arrival at HQ COMWEST at Gwadar which is entrusted with Defense and Security of Gwadar Port, a lynchpin of CPEC, through effective employment of Task Force-88, Chief of the Naval Staff was received by Commander Coast, Rear Admiral Moazzam llyas and Rear Admiral Faisal Rasul Lodhi, Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Operations). A comprehensive brief was presented on operational deployment of assets along the west coast to maintain Coastal Security and Harbour Defence and Ground Based Air Defence of designated areas. Subsequently, Chief of the Naval Staff witnessed Live Weapon Firing of Ground Based Surface to Air Missiles, wherein, firing of three different types of Air Defence Missiles was demonstrated.
> 
> The Naval Chief also visited Business Centre Gwadar Free Zone. While interacting with Chinese officials, The Admiral expressed Pakistan Navy's resolve to ensure protection of Gwadar Port against all asymmetric threats and said that Gwadar is cardinal to China-Pak Economic Corridor (CPEC) and Sea lanes/ routes connecting Gwadar with international markets are extension of CPEC.
> 
> Later during the day, Chief of the Naval Staff visited Turbat and Jinnah Naval Base Ormara. Upon arrival, Chief of the Naval Staff was received by Commander Pakistan Fleet, Rear Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi. During the visit, Naval Chief was given detailed overview/ briefings on the ongoing operational activities at Coastal Stations Turbat and Ormara.
> 
> The Naval Chief also interacted with the troops at various stations and expressed his satisfaction on the professional excellence and high morale of the troops in ensuring impregnable defence of the motherland and reaffirmed the resolve of Pakistan Navy to ensure seaward defence of Pakistan and safeguard national maritime interests at all costs. Chief of the Naval Staff reiterated that any misadventure by the enemy shall be thwarted with an iron fist.


Why can't we see your pics?


----------



## fatman17

TOPGUN said:


> Hence, one look at the PN tanker two look at all those American forces vehicles parked and whos says we are not supporting the US cause.


GLOC is operating


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Successfully Demonstrates Fire Power At North Arabian Sea on Culmination of Sea Phase of Exercise Sea Spark-18





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CHIEF OF THE NAVAL STAFF VISITS BALTIC FLEET HEADQUARTERS AT KALININGRAD, RUSSIA






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi is on an official visit to Russian Federation. During the visit, the Naval Chief visited Baltic Fleet Headquarters at Kaliningrad Russia and also met Commander of Baltic Fleet, Vice Admiral Aleksandr Nostatov.

Upon arrival at Baltic Fleet Headquarters, the Naval Chief was received by Vice Admiral Aleksandr Nostatov and Ceremonial Guard was presented with military honours to the Naval chief on the occasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Dazzler

Indigenous Development of Naval Ship Launched Cruise Missile (NSLCM) HARBAH Weapon System has officially commenced. 

Big deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CriticalThought

Dazzler said:


> Indigenous Development of Naval Ship Launched Cruise Missile (NSLCM) HARBAH Weapon System has officially commenced.
> 
> Big deal.



It would be nice to see a source, or a prefix saying something like *Source Withheld*


----------



## Dazzler

CriticalThought said:


> It would be nice to see a source, or a prefix saying something like *Source Withheld*



Directorate munitions production.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Deterrent

Dazzler said:


> Indigenous *Development *of Naval Ship Launched Cruise Missile (NSLCM) HARBAH Weapon System has officially commenced.
> 
> Big deal.


Development? It has already been tested. Or did you mean production?


----------



## HRK

The Deterrent said:


> Development? It has already been tested. Or did you mean production?


it is listed as an ongoing project at dgmp website (link)


----------



## ghazi52

Cdr UAE Naval Forces Meets CNS Signifies Bilateral Collaboration Between Pakistan & UAE


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahhmood Abbasi interacting with foreign delegate at EXPO Centre Karachi during IDEAS 2018







From Iran








Iraq


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Command and Staff Conference of Pakistan Navy concluded today at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad. The Conference was chaired by Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi.

Matters related to operational preparedness, developmental plans of Pakistan Navy, prevailing security situation and training & welfare of troops were reviewed. Detailed briefings on various ongoing and future Pakistan Navy projects and plans were also given to Chief of the Naval Staff.


----------



## HRK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Day Celebration

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

New ship came into Pakistan Navy 3000 ton and 80 feet long ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

BHarwana said:


> New ship came into Pakistan Navy 3000 ton and 80 feet long ship.


It will join PN in August 2019 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

HRK said:


> View attachment 525378
> View attachment 525385



Type-21 still looking good !!


----------



## HRK

TOPGUN said:


> Type-21 still looking good !!


yaap it only looks good .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

HRK said:


> yaap it only looks good .....



Lolz I know brother the time is coming and they shall leave duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi with participants of Maritime Security Workshop-2018 during visit to Naval Headquarters, Islamabad.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

FYI this is from the recent MoDP report as one of KSEW's future projects. So does this mean that the Agosta 90B mid-life-upgrade program is also a structural rebuild? It looks like KSEW is putting what ToT it got from DCNS/Naval Group to use again on the Agosta 90B?





http://modp.gov.pk/userfiles1/file/Year Book 2016-17 Part-II.pdf

@Gryphon @HRK @PAR 5 @Oscar @Rafi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CriticalThought

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> FYI this is from the recent MoDP report as one of KSEW's future projects. So does this mean that the Agosta 90B mid-life-upgrade program is also a structural rebuild? It looks like KSEW is putting what ToT it got from DCNS/Naval Group to use again on the Agosta 90B?
> 
> View attachment 526825
> 
> http://modp.gov.pk/userfiles1/file/Year Book 2016-17 Part-II.pdf
> 
> @Gryphon @HRK @PAR 5 @Oscar @Rafi



Nice catch! Good to see KSEW broadening it's capabilities and applying them in practice. The only thing I find strange is aluminum hull. Shouldn't that be steel hull?

EDIT: I see now it's aluminum casing not hull.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> FYI this is from the recent MoDP report as one of KSEW's future projects. So does this mean that the Agosta 90B mid-life-upgrade program is also a structural rebuild? It looks like KSEW is putting what ToT it got from DCNS/Naval Group to use again on the Agosta 90B?
> 
> View attachment 526825
> 
> http://modp.gov.pk/userfiles1/file/Year Book 2016-17 Part-II.pdf
> 
> @Gryphon @HRK @PAR 5 @Oscar @Rafi



Hmmm. Expertise can be utilized in different places.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> FYI this is from the recent MoDP report as one of KSEW's future projects. So does this mean that the Agosta 90B mid-life-upgrade program is also a structural rebuild? It looks like KSEW is putting what ToT it got from DCNS/Naval Group to use again on the Agosta 90B?
> 
> View attachment 526825
> 
> http://modp.gov.pk/userfiles1/file/Year Book 2016-17 Part-II.pdf
> 
> @Gryphon @HRK @PAR 5 @Oscar @Rafi



From the same report (pg 104):

*Projects Completed FY 2016-17*
 Fabrication of Outer Hull Structure (Ballast Panels), Aluminum Casing and Sail Assembly of PNS/M. Hashmat for Pakistan Navy.



I see this is related to the ballast system and has nothing to do with the MLU.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pattaya, Thailand - November 19, 2017: Pakistan Navy parade marching on the 50th anniversary ASEAN International Fleet Review 2017 at the beach of Pattaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Air Platforms

Pakistan Navy commissions one ATR-72 MPA, two Sea King helicopters

Gabriel Dominguez, London - Jane's Defence Weekly

17 December 2018

The Pakistan Navy (PN) has inducted two ex-British Westland Sea King helicopters and the first of two ATR-72 maritime patrol aircraft (MPAs) on order for the service.

The PN inducted on 12 December two ex-British Sea King helicopters and the first of two ATR-72 MPAs on order for the service. (Via ISPR)

The platforms entered service in a ceremony held on 12 December at naval air station PNS Mehran that was attended by Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, among others.

The PN had received the first of the ATR-72 twin-engine turboprops converted into MPAs in the second quarter of 2018.

The aircraft, which was ordered via Germany’s Rheinland Air Service, has been retrofitted with “state-of-the-art weapons and sensors” that will “substantially enhance the Fleet Air Arm’s operational capability commensurate with contemporary maritime warfare requirements”, said Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), the media wing of the Pakistani military, in a statement.

The two Sea King helicopters, which comprise an ex-UK Royal Air Force HAR3A and a former Royal Marine HC4, are expected to further enhance the capabilities of the PN’s fleet of eight Sea King Mk 45/45A rotorcraft, the first of which entered service in 1974, according to Jane’s World Navies .

“One helicopter is purpose-built for search-and-rescue missions at sea and [the] other aircraft is optimised for the troops-carrying role,” said ISPR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Keep adding stuffs. ATR are specially having many things installed that will help PAk Navy.


----------



## ghazi52

Participants of Pakistan Navy Maritime Security Workshop visit to Creeks Area and Sea..


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075778484985708545

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075778484985708545


What is this ?


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi, 22 December 2018:

Passing out Parade of 110th Midshipmen and 19th Short Service Course held at Naval Academy, Karachi. General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) was the Chief Guest. Chief of Naval Staff (CNS), Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, former Naval Chiefs, large number of serving / retired officers and families of passing out officers witnessed the parade. 
Naval Academy is also training cadets from our friendly countries, which include *Bahrain, Jordan, Maldives, Qatar, Saudi Arabia and Yemen. *Some of whom are forming part of today’s impressive parade as well. My compliments to you and to your great nations on this success. I am confident that the training, you have received here will not only help you in serving your respective Navies with pride, but will also deepen the enduring friendship between our countries. I see you all, as Pakistan’s goodwill Ambassadors to your respective countries and wish you Godspeed, in your future endeavors.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Passing out Parade of 110th Midshipmen and 19th Short Service Course held at Naval Academy, Karachi. General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) was the Chief Guest.


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Navy's 054A/P frigate is likely to be equipped with SR2410C phased array radar and the export version YJ-12 supersonic AShM CM302. CGI by 西葛西 https://t.co/zyVzC6aaHW

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms

China begins work on Pakistan’s second Type 054A frigate

Andrew Tate, London - Jane's Defence Weekly

21 December 2018

China held a steel-cutting ceremony for the second Type 054A frigate for the Pakistan Navy (PN) on 19 December, marking the beginning of construction of the vessel at the Hudong-Zhonghua shipyard in Shanghai.

The contract for two Type 054A frigates for the PN is believed to have been signed in 2017 and a further contract for two more ships was announced in June 2018, when it was also indicated that delivery of all four ships was expected to be complete by 2021.

The Type 054A has become the general-purpose workhorse of China's People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN), with a class of 30 ships either commissioned or under construction.


----------



## django

@Path-Finder Hazrat @Zarvan @Signalian @Tps43 @Horus 
https://ajaishukla.blogspot.com/2018/12/chinas-new-aircraft-carrier-killer.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

django said:


> @Path-Finder Hazrat @Zarvan @Signalian @Tps43 @Horus
> https://ajaishukla.blogspot.com/2018/12/chinas-new-aircraft-carrier-killer.html


I saw the author before reading and my suspicions were right. It smells of cow patty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Path-Finder said:


> I saw the author before reading and my suspicions were right. It smells of cow patty


For an Indian analyst he is more balanced in his articles compared to others, ie he questioned authenticity of surgical strikes, openly states India has no military options against Pak.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tank131

fatman17 said:


> Pakistan Navy's 054A/P frigate is likely to be equipped with SR2410C phased array radar and the export version YJ-12 supersonic AShM CM302. CGI by 西葛西 https://t.co/zyVzC6aaHW
> View attachment 528362
> View attachment 528363
> View attachment 528364
> View attachment 528365



My biggest concern with these ships are its sensors. The SR2410C while interesting in that it can search and track 150 targets as well as act as a target illuminator for out to 60km for missiles, it has significant limitations.


> Limitations include air targets over Mach 3 and at ranges of more than 150km.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/exoatm...02/15/sr2410c-3-d-multi-functional-radar/amp/
While i like the radar, it us meant to be a second layer in the medium range. Pakistan needs a longer range radar on this vessel. Something at leaast as long range as the SMART-S MK2 which this radar seeks to emulate in functionality. To give us more pause, this radar which is supposed to equip PNs best surface ship, its air defense ship. It is the same radar equipped on Bangladesh's Type 056 corvettes. It is a good second tier radar, even use it as a replacement for the type 345 fcrs if you must, but it being the main radar with a range of 150km is insufficient. While not as capable in functionality, the Type 360 Air search radar of F-22P still has range of 250km. While no doubt the SR2410C is more capable (air, surface, missile S/T amd target illumination, replacing numerous radars with one sensor) i think going with a Turkish SMART-S MK2 like the Algerians did would be more sensible.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CriticalThought

Tank131 said:


> My biggest concern with these ships are its sensors. The SR2410C while interesting in that it can search and track 150 targets as well as act as a target illuminator for out to 60km for missiles, it has significant limitations.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/exoatm...02/15/sr2410c-3-d-multi-functional-radar/amp/
> While i like the radar, it us meant to be a second layer in the medium range. Pakistan needs a longer range radar on this vessel. Something at leaast as long range as the SMART-S MK2 which this radar seeks to emulate in functionality. To give us more pause, this radar which is supposed to equip PNs best surface ship, its air defense ship. It is the same radar equipped on Bangladesh's Type 056 corvettes. It is a good second tier radar, even use it as a replacement for the type 345 fcrs if you must, but it being the main radar with a range of 150km is insufficient. While not as capable in functionality, the Type 360 Air search radar of F-22P still has range of 250km. While no doubt the SR2410C is more capable (air, surface, missile S/T amd target illumination, replacing numerous radars with one sensor) i think going with a Turkish SMART-S MK2 like the Algerians did would be more sensible.



Don't worry, these are not flagships. Next in line are destroyers, Insha Allah.


----------



## ghazi52

PNS Rah Naward

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tank131

CriticalThought said:


> Don't worry, these are not flagships. Next in line are destroyers, Insha Allah.



I appreciate your optimistic view, but the next will not be destroyers (at least not in the vein of 052c or 055) the mext will be light frigates (Jinnah Class based on MILGEM as already confirmed, the 4th MILGEM will be the first Jinnah) and they will likely be followed by heavy frigate/light destroyers likely based on 054A but in the 5000-6000t range. Frankly i think that is the best move for the surface fleet for the foreseeable future.(a mix of heavy and light frigates).

That being said that is 15 years away and when you have distinct disadvantage in the nave realm and a ship that can go a long way in protecting your fleet, to hamstring it by selecting a radar system that belongs on a ship 1/3 the size is foolish. They would have beem better off getting the Type 382 that actually is standard on the 054A, or the SMART-S MK2.

PN doesnt currently need, nor can it support the operating cost of a heavy destroyer in the 7000t range. Remember the free 8000t USS Fletcher (Spruance Class) was rejected under hot transfer because PN didnt have the money or the manpower to staff and operate it. You are talking about multiple such ship. 20 years from now, maybe, but for the time being, focus on light frigates with around 12-24 VLS launched missiles and heavy frigates with 32 to 48 cells. Both with 6-8 AShM or more. Of importance in the mean time is acquisition of long range SAMs like HQ-9B and quad-packed medium range SAMs like SeaCeptor. In a large frigate with 48 cells, that could enable you to fields 32 long range SAMs and 64 short ranged SAMs, Or even add in VLS LACM or ASROC systems like Yu-8.


----------



## CriticalThought

Tank131 said:


> I appreciate your optimistic view, but the next will not be destroyers (at least not in the vein of 052c or 055) the mext will be light frigates (Jinnah Class based on MILGEM as already confirmed, the 4th MILGEM will be the first Jinnah) and they will likely be followed by heavy frigate/light destroyers likely based on 054A but in the 5000-6000t range. That being said that is 15 years away and when you have distinct disadvantage in the nave realm and a ship that can go a long way in protecting your fleet, to hamstring it by selecting a radar system that belongs on a ship 1/3 the size is foolish. They would have beem better off getting the Type 382 that actually is standard on the 054A, or the SMART-S MK2.



Well @Rafi may want to disagree with you.


----------



## Tank131

CriticalThought said:


> Well @Rafi may want to disagree with you.



Please enlighten me, and im not as familiar with him so please expand on your comment. Thanks.


----------



## CriticalThought

Tank131 said:


> Please enlighten me, and im not as familiar with him so please expand on your comment. Thanks.



If you search for his posts, he has been hinting at destroyers being next in line, and Type 52 has been mentioned specifically. He is regarded on the forum as someone in the know on PN matters.


----------



## fatman17

Tank131 said:


> My biggest concern with these ships are its sensors. The SR2410C while interesting in that it can search and track 150 targets as well as act as a target illuminator for out to 60km for missiles, it has significant limitations.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/exoatm...02/15/sr2410c-3-d-multi-functional-radar/amp/
> While i like the radar, it us meant to be a second layer in the medium range. Pakistan needs a longer range radar on this vessel. Something at leaast as long range as the SMART-S MK2 which this radar seeks to emulate in functionality. To give us more pause, this radar which is supposed to equip PNs best surface ship, its air defense ship. It is the same radar equipped on Bangladesh's Type 056 corvettes. It is a good second tier radar, even use it as a replacement for the type 345 fcrs if you must, but it being the main radar with a range of 150km is insufficient. While not as capable in functionality, the Type 360 Air search radar of F-22P still has range of 250km. While no doubt the SR2410C is more capable (air, surface, missile S/T amd target illumination, replacing numerous radars with one sensor) i think going with a Turkish SMART-S MK2 like the Algerians did would be more sensible.


As you know turkish systems are unfortunately not 100% sanctions free.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tank131

fatman17 said:


> As you know turkish systems are unfortunately not 100% sanctions free.


Which still leaves the Type 382 as an option. I fail to see the benefit of this radar over even the 382.


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Fleet Annual Efficiency Competition Parade and award ceremony was held at PN Dockyard, Karachi. Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, Chief of the Naval Staff graced the occasion as Chief Guest.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan Navy Fleet Annual Efficiency Competition Parade and award ceremony was held at PN Dockyard, Karachi. Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, Chief of the Naval Staff graced the occasion as Chief Guest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Hi,

Can these boys still use their swords or are they just for show---.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JohnWick

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can these boys still use their swords or are they just for show---.


I think for show!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can these boys still use their swords or are they just for show---.



I think just for show.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

Going onto larger warships is predicated on economy, but it also very much desired by the powers that be.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tank131

Rafi said:


> Going onto larger warships is predicated on economy, but it also very much desired by the powers that be.


Desired vs likely though, in your opinion? As you said its predicated (as with most things) on economy. But my suspicion is fpr the next 15-20 years, we are not going to see any large (7k ton plus) vessel in PN. I think you will see MILGEM (3) and Type 054A/P/F-22 batch II and then you will see 3 Jinnah class light frigates (based off of I-class or LF-2400) and possibly 4 heavy frigates (likely in 4500 to 5500t range) based on Type 054B or the rumore 057 (probably to replace F-22P batch I). Then you may see larger ships


----------



## Rafi

Tank131 said:


> Desired vs likely though, in your opinion? As you said its predicated (as with most things) on economy. But my suspicion is fpr the next 15-20 years, we are not going to see any large (7k ton plus) vessel in PN. I think you will see MILGEM (3) and Type 054A/P/F-22 batch II and then you will see 3 Jinnah class light frigates (based off of I-class or LF-2400) and possibly 4 heavy frigates (likely in 4500 to 5500t range) based on Type 054B or the rumore 057 (probably to replace F-22P batch I). Then you may see larger ships



The service is ambitious, another package of frigates and then on to destroyers, finances will be the only thing that will slow everything down

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amigator

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can these boys still use their swords or are they just for show---.


Yes in hand combat when every thing is destroyed and villain and hero go one on one


----------



## JohnWick

Amigator said:


> Yes in hand combat when every thing is destroyed and villain and hero go one on one


WOW!


----------



## fatman17

Surface Fleet 
4 F22P FFG 
1 OHP FFG 
4 Type 54 FFG 
4 MILGEM Corvette s 
Plus missile boats of various design

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amigator

fatman17 said:


> Surface Fleet
> 4 F22P FFG
> 1 OHP FFG
> 4 Type 54 FFG
> 4 MILGEM Corvette s
> Plus missile boats of various design


Looks good, But a question arise how much difference there is between F-22P and MILGEM Corvettes in term of armaments?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Amigator said:


> Looks good, But a question arise how much difference there is between F-22P and MILGEM Corvettes in term of armaments?


Good Q. Perhaps the strategy is for increasing the numbers plus the fact that F22P will be used for the long range patrol etc and the Milgem for coastal defence and patrols. Just my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amigator

fatman17 said:


> Good Q. Perhaps the strategy is for increasing the numbers plus the fact that F22P will be used for the long range patrol etc and the Milgem for coastal defence and patrols. Just my opinion.


That could be one of possibilities.


----------



## Nasr

fatman17 said:


> Surface Fleet
> 4 F22P FFG
> 1 OHP FFG
> 4 Type 54 FFG
> 4 MILGEM Corvette s
> Plus missile boats of various design



If and when there is a possibility, Pakistan ought to invest in the development of its military shipbuilding industry. Pakistan Navy must also look into expanding its bases "far away from Karachi & Port Qasim." Having all eggs in one basket is detrimental to the maritime security of Pakistan. Ormara Naval Base ought to be expanded, so should there be larger naval bases in Pasni or Jiwani.


----------



## Tank131

Ghazwa1 said:


> If and when there is a possibility, Pakistan ought to invest in the development of its military shipbuilding industry. Pakistan Navy must also look into expanding its bases "far away from Karachi & Port Qasim." Having all eggs in one basket is detrimental to the maritime security of Pakistan. Ormara Naval Base ought to be expanded, so should there be larger naval bases in Pasni or Jiwani.


That is the point of ToT from Turkey. The thought is that 3 will ADA Class corvette, while the fourth will be the first Jinnah class Frigate meaning likely a more robust design with a better more versatile functionality. Likely will be an I-class variant (maybe with chinese vls) or a play off LF-2400. BUT Pakistan will own that design.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

fatman17 said:


> Surface Fleet
> 4 F22P FFG
> 1 OHP FFG
> 4 Type 54 FFG
> 4 MILGEM Corvette s
> Plus missile boats of various design


This seems very small....


----------



## Tank131

Pakhtoon yum said:


> This seems very small....


Compared to 10 years ago when it was 5 type 21s and nothing else that is a wind change.

In 2008
5 Type 21 Frigates (woefully under armed) 
2 A-70 sub
3 A-90b subs
Handful of FAC (Jalalat 1 and 2 class amd Jurrat class)

In 2022
4 F-22P
3 Ada Class Corvette 
1 Jinnah class Frigate
1 OHP frigate
4 Type 054A/P
3 A-90B subs
8 Type 039C subs
4 Azmat Class FAC
2 Damen OPV

That is a huge turn around in 14 years. From 5 outdated large surface combatants to 13 (15 if you include the Damen vessels) relatively capable vessels (especially if F-22P gets an MLU). From 5 subs (2 of which are tremendously outdated) to 11 modern subs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Ghazwa1 said:


> If and when there is a possibility, Pakistan ought to invest in the development of its military shipbuilding industry. Pakistan Navy must also look into expanding its bases "far away from Karachi & Port Qasim." Having all eggs in one basket is detrimental to the maritime security of Pakistan. Ormara Naval Base ought to be expanded, so should there be larger naval bases in Pasni or Jiwani.


They are doing exactly as you say

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Tank131 said:


> Compared to 10 years ago when it was 5 type 21s and nothing else that is a wind change.
> 
> In 2008
> 5 Type 21 Frigates (woefully under armed)
> 2 A-70 sub
> 3 A-90b subs
> Handful of FAC (Jalalat 1 and 2 class amd Jurrat class)
> 
> In 2022
> 4 F-22P
> 3 Ada Class Corvette
> 1 Jinnah class Frigate
> 1 OHP frigate
> 4 Type 054A/P
> 3 A-90B subs
> 8 Type 039C subs
> 4 Azmat Class FAC
> 2 Damen OPV
> 
> That is a huge turn around in 14 years. From 5 outdated large surface combatants to 13 (15 if you include the Damen vessels) relatively capable vessels (especially if F-22P gets an MLU). From 5 subs (2 of which are tremendously outdated) to 11 modern subs.


What's the jinnah class?


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Pakhtoon yum said:


> What's the jinnah class?


I think last Ada class is the first jinnah class .I might be wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamir Hussain

I think OHP will be relegated to training ship duties once Type 54 enters service

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Tank131 said:


> Compared to 10 years ago when it was 5 type 21s and nothing else that is a wind change.
> 
> In 2008
> 5 Type 21 Frigates (woefully under armed)
> 2 A-70 sub
> 3 A-90b subs
> Handful of FAC (Jalalat 1 and 2 class amd Jurrat class)
> 
> In 2022
> 4 F-22P
> 3 Ada Class Corvette
> 1 Jinnah class Frigate
> 1 OHP frigate
> 4 Type 054A/P
> 3 A-90B subs
> 8 Type 039C subs
> 4 Azmat Class FAC
> 2 Damen OPV
> 
> That is a huge turn around in 14 years. From 5 outdated large surface combatants to 13 (15 if you include the Damen vessels) relatively capable vessels (especially if F-22P gets an MLU). From 5 subs (2 of which are tremendously outdated) to 11 modern subs.





Storm bombardier said:


> I think last Ada class is the first jinnah class .I might be wrong



Pakistan Navy will acquire 3+1 ship within the scope of MILGEM, not an ADA class.

After the completion of this program, the Pakistan Navy will start an indigenous frigate project again with the MILGEM infrastructure, most probably.

In other words, MILGEM and Type 54 investments will help to expand the Pakistan navy on the basis of the surface platform in the long term.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Flotilla comprising Pakistan Navy Ships* KHAIBAR, RAHNAWARD, MADAGAR* and Pakistan Maritime Security Ship *ZHOB* visited Doha (Qatar) on a goodwill visit. PN Flotilla is on a good will cum training cruise to brotherly Gulf countries. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

fatman17 said:


> Good Q. Perhaps the strategy is for increasing the numbers plus the fact that F22P will be used for the long range patrol etc and the Milgem for coastal defence and patrols. Just my opinion.





Amigator said:


> Looks good, But a question arise how much difference there is between F-22P and MILGEM Corvettes in term of armaments?



Well, I don't know the functions and capabilities of F-22P but on Ada-class corvettes, the main declared functions of the ship can be found anywhere on web. But what I wrote below are what makes Ada-class unique, as a 2400 tonnes corvette. These functions are:
- EEZ surveillance and monitoring (limited maneuvering cability at sea state 6 and full at sea state 5 makes it an agile ship compared to its size as a corvette, first two ships of the class namely F-511 and F-512 have both training and combat deployment experiences in the Horn of Africa Indian Ocean which is very close to Pakistani waters)

- Electronic Warfare (Aselsan Ares 2N provides expanded electronic support measures to ship including long range low probability of intercept track, capability to track low signature radars and as well as high resistance against enemy EW)

- Lastly, Anti-Submarine Warfare (Ada-class corvettes are officially designated as ASW & Patrol vessels. The third and fourth ships of the class, unlike their predecessors who are armed with Sea Sentor SSTD, these ships and all the future variants including PN's are armed with Aselsan's Hızır torpedo defense system with an open architecture design, if there are demands PN's Ada-class ships can also be armed with hard-kill Tork anti-torpedo torpedoes which are in service in our submarine fleet)

The ship uses Netherland's Thales' SMART-S Mark II as its main radar system, a 3D PESA search radar produced under license by Aselsan so PN won't have problems to acquire it I suppose.

As a result, we can say that in terms of armaments and sensors, Ada-class corvettes make the front with its ASW, EW and patrol capabilities when compared to ships of similar class. There is one setback however which is air defense. Since the ship has no main role in providing air defense coverage it only armed with RIM-116 RAM missiles as a close in weapons platform, but this can easily be solved by re-designing the ship since the project already covers larger ships with additional air defense capabilities so engineering won't be an issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tank131

While having RAM would have been ideal (specifically the 22km RAM Blk 2) that will not be on the cards. The most likely solution will be a 24 cell FL-3000N (9KM/6km againt supersonic) or a Phalanx from the retiring type 21s. What i would love to see (though it will never happen) would be PN to approach Russia about designing a naval 18-20 cell air defense system, in the vein of RAM or FL-3000N, around the Pantsir 57E6-E. I know they have /are developing the Pantsir-M but that is an 8 cell unit with twin gatling guns. 

Another option, if the rear location can handle 15t, would be the Tor-M2KM. With the 9M388 it would. Give you 16 missiles with a 15km range (in a vls setup). The limiting issue would be the ability to hold 15t above the hangar but space wise i think it would fit (2.5m x 7. 1m). 2 of these BTW wouldn't make for too bad a replacement for the FM-90 of the f-22p. Will replace 8 15km missiles with 32 15km missiles.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Tank131 said:


> While having RAM would have been ideal (specifically the 22km RAM Blk 2) that will not be on the cards. The most likely solution will be a 24 cell FL-3000N (9KM/6km againt supersonic) or a Phalanx from the retiring type 21s. What i would love to see (though it will never happen) would be PN to approach Russia about designing a naval 18-20 cell air defense system, in the vein of RAM or FL-3000N, around the Pantsir 57E6-E. I know they have /are developing the Pantsir-M but that is an 8 cell unit with twin gatling guns.
> 
> Another option, if the rear location can handle 15t, would be the Tor-M2KM. With the 9M388 it would. Give you 16 missiles with a 15km range (in a vls setup). The limiting issue would be the ability to hold 15t above the hangar but space wise i think it would fit (2.5m x 7. 1m). 2 of these BTW wouldn't make for too bad a replacement for the FM-90 of the f-22p. Will replace 8 15km missiles with 32 15km missiles.


RAM is still on the cards.

I was at IDEAS 2018 and RAMSYS (which was the German partner in the RAM program) told me that the German Gov't approved the sale of the RAM to Pakistan. They said the German Gov't has or is ready to settle the issue with the US should Pakistan sign an order. Not only that, but RAMSYS was even cleared to help the PN integrate the RAM to both "new and existing ships", and when I asked if that meant Chinese ships, they said "yes."

We know how tough it is to get German approval, so RAMSYS stating that they've got support from Berlin on offering the RAM to Pakistan is a big deal. 

The Germans may also be interested in other next-gen PN programs, e.g., submarine rescue and salvage vessel, the miniature sub, additional patrol boats, and the long-range maritime patrol (LRMP) aircraft to augment (and maybe replace) the P-3C. 

I think the fact that the PN didn't pick-up the FL-3000N is a hint at it still weighing its PDMS options. There's the FL-3000N, RAM, and the Thales Crotale Naval Mk3. If we wait a bit, then Denel/RDM's Cheetah as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tank131

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> RAM is still on the cards.
> 
> I was at IDEAS 2018 and RAMSYS (which was the German partner in the RAM program) told me that the German Gov't approved the sale of the RAM to Pakistan. They said the German Gov't has or is ready to settle the issue with the US should Pakistan sign an order. Not only that, but RAMSYS was even cleared to help the PN integrate the RAM to both "new and existing ships", and when I asked if that meant Chinese ships, they said "yes."
> 
> We know how tough it is to get German approval, so RAMSYS stating that they've got support from Berlin on offering the RAM to Pakistan is a big deal.
> 
> The Germans may also be interested in other next-gen PN programs, e.g., submarine rescue and salvage vessel, the miniature sub, additional patrol boats, and the long-range maritime patrol (LRMP) aircraft to augment (and maybe replace) the P-3C.
> 
> I think the fact that the PN didn't pick-up the FL-3000N is a hint at it still weighing its PDMS options. There's the FL-3000N, RAM, and the Thales Crotale Naval Mk3. If we wait a bit, then Denel/RDM's Cheetah as well.



While it will be a great thing to get German backing for the sale, i think that it will be harder (even with German support given Trumps known hatred of Merkel) to get the US to agree. However if it does, it should be blk 2 abd should also be sought for F-22P to replace FM-90.

The C-ram system represents an interesting prospect in that it is a 12 km ciws (with cheetah) and a anti-RAM (rocket, morter, artillery) protection (with Mongoose 3) system much the way iron dome is, but at far less cost. But im not sure where you could fit the vls. On Milgem you need am above deck system. You wont likely need Mongoose component of the system. But also I'm not sure if they have navalized the system. That being said, Pakistan should get many of these for western border and LOC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gryphon

Tank131 said:


> While having RAM would have been ideal (specifically the *22km RAM Blk 2*) that will not be on the cards. The most likely solution will be a 24 cell FL-3000N (9KM/6km againt supersonic) or a Phalanx from the retiring type 21s.



From: https://www.mbda-deutschland.de/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/RAM-e-18.pdf

*Name*
_• RAM BLOCK 2
_
*Missile characteristics*
_• Weight: 88 kg
• Length: 2,9 m
• Diameter: 160 mm
• Speed: supersonic
• Range: > 10 km
• Seeker: RF & IR_

So, the difference in range (RAM Block 2 vs FL-3000N) is just 1 km. RAM Block 2 costs over USD 1 million per missile, which may eventually tilt the PN towards FL-3000N.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Naval chief satisfied with operational readiness of Pakistan Navy*







KARACHI: Pakistan Navy Coastal Command Annual Efficiency Competition Parade was held at PNS QASIM, Manora, on Tuesday.

While addressing the ceremony, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, Chief of the Naval Staff, highlighted that Coastal Command of Pakistan Navy has been entrusted with the onerous task of safeguarding the Coast from Sir Creek to Jiwani, under challenging internal and external security situation and harsh topographic environment.

The naval chief also expressed satisfaction over operational readiness of Pakistan Navy in prevalent maritime challenges including security aspects related to Gwadar Port and maritime components of CPEC Project. The Naval Chief reiterated Pakistan Navy’s unflinching resolve to ensure seaward defence of vital maritime infrastructure and protection of maritime interests of Pakistan against all threats and challenges.

Admiral Abbasi stated that Pakistan Navy is maintaining a robust security posture along the Pakistani Coast and in regional seas to deter the nefarious elements from any illicit activities. This effort, however, requires constant struggle and Pakistan Navy is ready to defend the motherland from all external and internal threats at all cost.

He emphasized upon the three pillars of Pakistan Navy's vision for achieving desired goals which include Combat Readiness, Jump-start the Maritime Sector and Ideological Domain.

While emphasizing significance of Blue Economy and Pakistan’s Maritime potential, the naval chief remarked that for Pakistan's economic prosperity, focus towards Maritime sector, its development and security is indispensable. Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi underscored various initiatives of PN including conduct of National Maritime Security Workshop, Seminars and linkage with Business community to provide an insight and a good grasp over what tremendous potential maritime sector holds and to tap these resources for the country's economic prosperity.

Earlier, in his welcome address, Commander Coast Vice Admiral Muhammad Fayyaz Gilani highlighted the operational achievements of Coastal Command and presented a resume of activities undertaken during the year 2018. He stated that the Coastal Command, besides other operational activities had also actively participated in major Maritime Exercise "Seaspark 2018".

Later, the Chief Guest gave away efficiency shields to the units for their best performance, during the year 2018.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Tank131

Gryphon said:


> From: https://www.mbda-deutschland.de/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/RAM-e-18.pdf
> 
> *Name*
> _• RAM BLOCK 2
> _
> *Missile characteristics*
> _• Weight: 88 kg
> • Length: 2,9 m
> • Diameter: 160 mm
> • Speed: supersonic
> • Range: > 10 km
> • Seeker: RF & IR_
> 
> So, the difference in range (RAM Block 2 vs FL-3000N) is just 1 km. RAM Block 2 costs over USD 1 million per missile, which may eventually tilt the PN towards FL-3000N.



Much like CAMM/Sea Ceptor's stated range is ">25km+", but it has been reported to have been tested to ranges in excess of 60km (note, this is not CAMM-ER which has greater range than this), so too is the ">10km" just a term used to mask its actual range. Here is a good article from _Popular Mechanics _stating that the range of RAM blk 1 was 5.6 nmi (10km). The range of Block 2 is around 2.5X that, or 14 nmi (25km)_.




The new RAM Block 2 has a more powerful rocket motor and improved control surfaces, which make it faster and more maneuverable than its predecessor. Davis says the added power not only makes the RAM Block 2 faster, but also allows the missile to maintain its speed during energy-sapping high-G turns needed to intercept targets. The Block 2 has two and a half times the range of the Block 1 RAM, which has a reported effective intercept range of about 5.6 miles. The latest RAM also has an improved seeker package with greater sensitivity, allowing it to detect anti-ship missiles that employ low probability-of-intercept receivers.

Click to expand...


https://www.popularmechanics.com/mi...navys-ship-defense-missile-just-got-deadlier/_


----------



## Gryphon

Tank131 said:


> Much like CAMM/Sea Ceptor's stated range is ">25km+", but it has been reported to have been tested to ranges in excess of 60km (note, this is not CAMM-ER which has greater range than this), so too is the ">10km" just a term used to mask its actual range. Here is a good article from _Popular Mechanics _stating that the range of RAM blk 1 was 5.6 nmi (10km). The range of Block 2 is around 2.5X that, or 14 nmi (25km)_.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.popularmechanics.com/mi...navys-ship-defense-missile-just-got-deadlier/_



RAM Block 1 range: 7.5 km

Source: https://books.google.com/books?id=dPg3AQAAMAAJ&dq



From: https://www.raytheon.com/capabilities/products/ram

_The Block 2 variant, the latest evolution in the development of the RAM missile, has a larger rocket motor, advanced control section and an enhanced RF receiver capable of detecting the quietest of threat emitters. *The improvements make the missile two and a half times more maneuverable, with one and a half times the effective intercept range.

*_

Popular Mechanics is some random magazine with incorrect data about RAM (contradicted by official sources).

Masking of actual range is just an assumption which may/may not be true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tank131

Then frankly its not that impressive over FL-3000N. 


Gryphon said:


> RAM Block 1 range: 7.5 km
> 
> Source: https://books.google.com/books?id=dPg3AQAAMAAJ&dq
> 
> 
> 
> From: https://www.raytheon.com/capabilities/products/ram
> 
> _The Block 2 variant, the latest evolution in the development of the RAM missile, has a larger rocket motor, advanced control section and an enhanced RF receiver capable of detecting the quietest of threat emitters. *The improvements make the missile two and a half times more maneuverable, with one and a half times the effective intercept range.
> 
> *_
> 
> Popular Mechanics is some random magazine with incorrect data about RAM (contradicted by official sources).
> 
> Masking of actual range is just an assumption which may/may not be true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nasr

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> RAM is still on the cards.
> 
> I was at IDEAS 2018 and RAMSYS (which was the German partner in the RAM program) told me that the German Gov't approved the sale of the RAM to Pakistan. They said the German Gov't has or is ready to settle the issue with the US should Pakistan sign an order. Not only that, but RAMSYS was even cleared to help the PN integrate the RAM to both "new and existing ships", and when I asked if that meant Chinese ships, they said "yes."
> 
> We know how tough it is to get German approval, so RAMSYS stating that they've got support from Berlin on offering the RAM to Pakistan is a big deal.
> 
> The Germans may also be interested in other next-gen PN programs, e.g., submarine rescue and salvage vessel, the miniature sub, additional patrol boats, and the long-range maritime patrol (LRMP) aircraft to augment (and maybe replace) the P-3C.
> 
> I think the fact that the PN didn't pick-up the FL-3000N is a hint at it still weighing its PDMS options. There's the FL-3000N, RAM, and the Thales Crotale Naval Mk3. If we wait a bit, then Denel/RDM's Cheetah as well.



Let's say if (and that's a big if) RAM is accessible to Pakistan Navy. Then which platform would that be used on? I'm making an educated guess here, but would RAM be incorporated on the Milgem Corvettes? Or would it be possible to integrate them on F-22Ps?


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Ghazwa1 said:


> Let's say if (and that's a big if) RAM is accessible to Pakistan Navy. Then which platform would that be used on? I'm making an educated guess here, but would RAM be incorporated on the Milgem Corvettes? Or would it be possible to integrate them on F-22Ps?


The most plausible route is the MILGEM.

But RAMSYS clearly said that it could also be put on the Chinese warships, and the integration work can also be done in Pakistan. 

Not unprecedented to pair Western weapons to a Chinese ship; Thailand integrated the ESSM to their Type 053s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

F-22p has tons of German equipment including sonar etc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tank131

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> The most plausible route is the MILGEM.
> 
> But RAMSYS clearly said that it could also be put on the Chinese warships, and the integration work can also be done in Pakistan.
> 
> Not unprecedented to pair Western weapons to a Chinese ship; Thailand integrated the ESSM to their Type 053s.


The issue of integrating equipment from multiplensources is often related more to the willingness of the various suppliers to allow it. As you said, the Thai navy integrated MK. 41VLS and ESSM on a chinese vessel. Similarly the Thales SMART-S mk2 is integrated onto an Algerian corvettes from China (not sure if it was sourced via Turkey but i believe the French would still have needed to approve).


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Director General Public Relations - *
Pakistan Navy COMKAR command Annual Efficiency Award 2018, held at PNS JAUHAR


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi is on official visit to Bahrain.




















Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi exchanging views with Commander Combined Task Force (CTF) 150


----------



## Amigator

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 533708
> View attachment 533709
> View attachment 533710
> View attachment 533711


Does the HQ-7 (FM-90) installed on PN Ships has a manual reloader or Auto Loader capability. And is there any knowledge about how much missiles are on board, usually?


----------



## syed_yusuf

Amigator said:


> Does the HQ-7 (FM-90) installed on PN Ships has a manual reloader or Auto Loader capability. And is there any knowledge about how much missiles are on board, usually?



manual reload. not exactly sure how many carried but estimated as 8 additional missiles carried for sure. could be as high as 16.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tank131

With the size of this launcher i am confident that this vessel could be modified for a 12 cell VLS, but it would consume the deck immediately below it amd the height of the FM-90 launcher (so a raised VLS like on the type 26 frigates). But for a cheaper solution, i would approach Russia about replacing both type 730 ciws and the FM-90 with 3 Pantsir-ME. That will give you 24 ready to fire 20km missiles and give 360 degree coverage with guns and missiles. Another option to replace it could be the Tor-m2km or the 3K95 Kinzhal (which i would prefer) but instead of coming with 9M331 they should be equipped with the newer 9M338. The Tor-2mkm would give 16 vls missiles (with 16km range) without any modification to the below deck areas. Just remove the FM-90 and put the Tor in its place. The Kinzhal would require below deck modification but likely only the raised deck that the FM-90 currently sits on. With a rotary cold launch system which comes with 3-6 modules (in F-22P case likely 3-4 modules) it would enable 24-32 missiles (16km range). While the range of the missiles is roughly the same as HQ-7A, the number is far superior, and they would be better than FL-3000N or RAM.


----------



## Amigator

syed_yusuf said:


> manual reload. not exactly sure how many carried but estimated as 8 additional missiles carried for sure. could be as high as 16.





> The HQ-7 became PLAN's standard short-range air-defense SAM in the 1990s, and was used on new construction such as the Type 054 until superseded by the HQ-16 on the Type 054A frigate. The typical configuration is one 8-cell launcher, with stores of reload missiles in multiples of 8 (8, 16, 24). Earlier versions required manual re-loading, while later variants have an auto re-loader that can be retracted under the deck.



This is written about HQ-7 on online sources. Maybe there is an autoloader on PNSs. As PNSs were the latest to be added on this class of ships.


----------



## CHI RULES

Tank131 said:


> With the size of this launcher i am confident that this vessel could be modified for a 12 cell VLS, but it would consume the deck immediately below it amd the height of the FM-90 launcher (so a raised VLS like on the type 26 frigates). But for a cheaper solution, i would approach Russia about replacing both type 730 ciws and the FM-90 with 3 Pantsir-ME. That will give you 24 ready to fire 20km missiles and give 360 degree coverage with guns and missiles. Another option to replace it could be the Tor-m2km or the 3K95 Kinzhal (which i would prefer) but instead of coming with 9M331 they should be equipped with the newer 9M338. The Tor-2mkm would give 16 vls missiles (with 16km range) without any modification to the below deck areas. Just remove the FM-90 and put the Tor in its place. The Kinzhal would require below deck modification but likely only the raised deck that the FM-90 currently sits on. With a rotary cold launch system which comes with 3-6 modules (in F-22P case likely 3-4 modules) it would enable 24-32 missiles (16km range). While the range of the missiles is roughly the same as HQ-7A, the number is far superior, and they would be better than FL-3000N or RAM.



Sir, considering ineffectiveness of Russian SAMS in Syria against Israel/US missiles/Jets including Pantsir land based SAMs may be it is not sane move to install them for naval use though expensive but Pn should go for RAM or Umkhonto.


----------



## Tank131

CHI RULES said:


> Sir, considering ineffectiveness of Russian SAMS in Syria against Israel/US missiles/Jets including Pantsir land based SAMs may be it is not sane move to install them for naval use though expensive but Pn should go for RAM or Umkhonto.



Well its a subjective situation. Firstly Syrian systems are older, with its pantsir systems being S1 variants and its main sams being S200. They only recieved S300 in October 2018. Add to this the fact that there is a thick/heavy electronic warfare environment in Syria that causes difficulty for any older missile and radar systems. That being said an S200 system was still able to hit an IDFAF F-35 and there are numerous reports of Syrian forces shooting down numerous missiles from Allied forces (US, UK, France) and Israel. Now that is not to say its impregnable, certainly more than 50% of missiles have hit. But the most advanced system they had until 10/2018 was S-200 and in a heavy EW environment.

Pantsir 57E6-E or Tor-M2 are far more modern missiles which will be more resistant to jamming and likely to have greater accuracy (speculation as they are more modern missiles). Plus the environment at sea will likely have far less of a jamming environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*Pakistan to host Maritime Exercise 'Aman-2019' in Feb*
Naval Chief Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi says Maritime Exercise 'Aman-2019' will be hosted by Pakistan Navy next month.

This he said during his meetings in Jordan with the heads of Royal Naval and Royal Air Forces of that country.

According to Spokesperson of Pakistan Navy, matters of mutual interests including defence and naval partnerships were discussed during the meeting.

The meeting also deliberated upon bilateral cooperation in diverse fields and enhancing technical manpower.

Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi highlighted Pakistan's role and firm resolve in war against terrorism. He also underscored the efforts of Pakistan Navy against terrorism and in curtailing piracy.

He also apprised the Jordanian Forces` heads of the establishment of Regional Maritime Security Patrol for maritime peace and stability.

The Jordanian Royal Naval and Air Chiefs appreciated the role played by Pakistan Navy for maritime security in the region.
*
*
Source:http://www.radio.gov.pk/25-01-2019/pakistan-to-host-maritime-exercise-aman-2019-in-feb


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi: Pakistan Navy is hosting the 6th series of Multinational Maritime Exercise AMAN-19 in February 2019 at Karachi. 

In this backdrop, two Japanese Naval P3C aircraft of Deployed Maritime Force for Anti-Piracy Enforcement (DAPE) visited PNS MEHRAN for Pre AMAN-19 exercise. 

Japanese aircrew participated in various events including Search & Rescue (SAR) and Counter Piracy (CP) Exercises along with Pakistan Navy aircrew.

Japanese contingent also visited Maritime and PAF museums to learn about PN and PAF historic achievements. A farewell dinner for the contingent was hosted by Commander Naval Aviation which was attended by Japanese aircrew along with senior representatives and dignitaries of Japan.

Visit by Japanese aircraft is reflective of strong mutual desire to improve the level of coordination and interoperability at operational and tactical level. The visit focused not only to enhance good relations but also combating & countering illicit activities particularly in North Arabian Sea (NAS). Subsequently, aircraft participation in Maritime exercises afforded ample opportunity to participating aircrew to enhance interoperability for SAR & CP operations in befitting and professional manner.

Arrival of Japanese aircrafts is indeed a hallmark of Maritime Partnership between Pakistan Navy and Japan Maritime Self Defence Force. It is believed that JMSDF aircraft visit to Pakistan will further foster Navy to Navy relations and will go long way in improving friendly relations and give impetus to diplomatic & military ties between Pakistan & Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHI RULES

Tank131 said:


> Well its a subjective situation. Firstly Syrian systems are older, with its pantsir systems being S1 variants and its main sams being S200. They only recieved S300 in October 2018. Add to this the fact that there is a thick/heavy electronic warfare environment in Syria that causes difficulty for any older missile and radar systems. That being said an S200 system was still able to hit an IDFAF F-35 and there are numerous reports of Syrian forces shooting down numerous missiles from Allied forces (US, UK, France) and Israel. Now that is not to say its impregnable, certainly more than 50% of missiles have hit. But the most advanced system they had until 10/2018 was S-200 and in a heavy EW environment.
> 
> Pantsir 57E6-E or Tor-M2 are far more modern missiles which will be more resistant to jamming and likely to have greater accuracy (speculation as they are more modern missiles). Plus the environment at sea will likely have far less of a jamming environment.



Sir thks for your detailed reply, as per my understanding may be I am wrong but the old systems of Syrian's are being up graded by Russians along with provision of new SAMs both by Iran and Russia. However there is a general perception that Russia provides downgraded versions of SAMS to export clients.
In Pak situation if all out war starts between India and Pak, the situation shall be more or less like Syria, as Pak still has limited Jets for marine front, so getting more capable SAMs like Umkhonto or Ram make more sense no matter how expensive they are for survival of PN lighter frigates/ Corvettes. Meanwhile in case of Umkhonto Pak may get TOT and they are already being tested against all sorts of threats.

The other way round it is not difficult for India to get know how of any SAM obtained by Pak from Russia as India is already using most of Russian systems.


----------



## Tank131

CHI RULES said:


> Sir thks for your detailed reply, as per my understanding may be I am wrong but the old systems of Syrian's are being up graded by Russians along with provision of new SAMs both by Iran and Russia. However there is a general perception that Russia provides downgraded versions of SAMS to export clients.
> In Pak situation if all out war starts between India and Pak, the situation shall be more or less like Syria, as Pak still has limited Jets for marine front, so getting more capable SAMs like Umkhonto or Ram make more sense no matter how expensive they are for survival of PN lighter frigates/ Corvettes. Meanwhile in case of Umkhonto Pak may get TOT and they are already being tested against all sorts of threats.
> 
> The other way round it is not difficult for India to get know how of any SAM obtained by Pak from Russia as India is already using most of Russian systems.


Hi, i dont agree with the assertion that the they sell downgraded versions of their missiles, rather they sell a less capable missile (for example, they may sell 9M330 or 9M331 to an export Tor customer, rather than selling the 9M338). That being said it was also on a case by case basis. For example India is buying S400. Do we think it will be a downgraded variant? Probably not. Same is true for China. They may have export variants of various missiles but that is the spec of the missile. Even China sells export variants of A2G or ASh missiles to Pakistan to comply with MRTC. The question is what can Pakistan get, and you wont know until you ask. If they are not willing to release 9M338 (Tor) or the 57E6-E (Pantsir) then by all means find a different system. If they are, these give the most bang for the buck in terms of Range and Number for the price. The Umkhonto-eir jas better range (35km) but it is a hot launch system with more restructuring needed than the Tor or Kinzhal to get a vls unit set up on F-22P. That costs more money if it is even possible (which i think it is). Additionally you will only have 12 of these missiles. The Tor (with 9M338) will give you only 16km range but will give you 16 missiles with no restructuring cost to the ship if you use the Tor-M2KM or if you use the Kinzhal system with 9M338 you will have 24 to 32 missiles (and i think this system will fit). The cost will be less then Umkhonto because its a self contained cold launch system (no need for running plumming to vent gasses).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*PN command & staff moot concludes*
Command and Staff Conference of Pakistan Navy concluded on Thursday at Ormara. The conference was chaired by Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi. Matters related to operational preparedness, developmental plans of Pakistan Navy, prevailing security situation and training & welfare of troops were reviewed.

Detailed briefing on various ongoing and future Pakistan Navy projects and plans as well as operational activities and security aspects at Gwadar Port particularly with respect to Maritime Components of CPEC project were also given to Chief of the Naval Staff.

Chief of the Naval Staff expressed his confidence over operational preparedness of Pakistan Navy to cope with all security challenges. The Admiral also reiterated that Pakistan Navy will continue to play a significant role in sustenance of peace and stability in the Indian Ocean Region in the midst of complex, challenging and evolving contemporary security environment.

He also urged the field commanders to remain at the highest state of preparedness and maintain a constant vigil in their Area of Responsibility (AoR). Chief of the Naval Staff directed field commanders to make concerted efforts for successful conduct of Multinational Maritime Exercise AMAN-19 which is testimony of confidence in Pakistan by regional and extra regional countries.

Command & Staff Conference is the apex decision making body of Pakistan Navy in which all Chiefs of Staff, Principal Staff Officers and Field Commanders undertake strategic review of Pakistan Navy's Policies and Plans


Source:https://fp.brecorder.com/2019/02/20190201443900/


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi addressing the CPOs, sailors and civilians at Jinnah Naval Base, *Ormara*


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi presiding the Command and Staff Conference of Pakistan Navy at Jinnah Naval Base, Ormara.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

https://scontent-lga3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=baa055bf2c88d43249cd1521beac84c1&oe=5CF687AA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

https://www.navyrecognition.com/ind...-to-sell-an-aircraft-carrier-to-pakistan.html


Now even navy recognition reporting it


----------



## HRK

Two news related to PN
- PN is planning to integrate its Z-9C fleet with EO/IR sensors
- PN is also acquiring another ATR 72-500

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Lone Ranger

HRK said:


> Two news related to PN
> - PN is planning to integrate its Z-9C fleet with EO/IR sensors
> - PN is also acquiring another ATR 72-500


any plan for additional z9???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Lone Ranger said:


> any plan for additional z9???


Indeed when new surface ships are inducted, it will be Z9D this time around.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cool_Soldier

That means, Intentions are there to buy and to sell Chinese first AC. But it looks, deal will be done around 2020 and then extensive retrofit, upgrades, training and trial will take much time and eventually will commission to PAK NAVY by 2030.

That makes sense, New Frigate will start joining end of this year or max next year.
Submarines will start joining by 2022
Turkish corvettes will be coming in same duration.

There is hope, PN might buy few destroyers after 2025.

After all above acquisitions, AC can be part of PN.


----------



## HRK

Lone Ranger said:


> any plan for additional z9???


not in my knowledge, but there should be some new acquisition with the induction of new surface ships.


----------



## syed_yusuf

HRK said:


> not in my knowledge, but there should be some new acquisition with the induction of new surface ships.



will Z9 be used with ada corvettes ?


----------



## HRK

syed_yusuf said:


> will Z9 be used with ada corvettes ?


not in my knowledge ....


----------



## Tank131

HRK said:


> not in my knowledge ....





syed_yusuf said:


> will Z9 be used with ada corvettes ?



Why not. Its a helicopter, its systems are independent of the ship and even if they werent the turks would likely allow integration. The hangar is large enough to fit a sea hawk which is significantly larger than the Z-9. My personal opinion is to shorten the hangar and maje one large enough for Z-9 and put an 8-cell VLS there where a portion of the hangar used to be.


----------



## Gryphon

HRK said:


> - PN is also acquiring another ATR 72-500



There was an optional clause (+2) in the contract with Rheinland Air Service which is currently converting the second ATR-72 into MPA.

So, PN will have 4x ATR-72 MPA's.



Tank131 said:


> Why not. Its a helicopter, its systems are independent of the ship and even if they werent the turks would likely allow integration. The hangar is large enough to fit a sea hawk which is significantly larger than the Z-9.



F-22P's didn't come with the best radars, which means they are dependent on the Z-9EC for provision of OTH targeting for C-802A anti-ship missiles.
That doesn't leave any Z-9EC for PN Ada corvettes & Jinnah class frigates. I believe no additional helicopters of this type are being purchased.

PN wants larger multi-mission helicopters, and in this regard, Leonardo is pushing the AW159 Wildcat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

Gryphon said:


> There was an optional clause (+2) in the contract with Rheinland Air Service which is currently converting the second ATR-72 into MPA.
> 
> So, PN will have 4x ATR-72 MPA's.


as far as I remember only two were put in conversion for MPA role third one was in use as transport/ passenger aircraft.

With this acquisition it will be the forth one but as its future role was not mention in Tender document .... *might* be this new one will replace the 3 third in passenger aircraft role and the current will also be converted into MPA (its just my guess)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Gryphon said:


> There was an optional clause (+2) in the contract with Rheinland Air Service which is currently converting the second ATR-72 into MPA.
> 
> So, PN will have 4x ATR-72 MPA's.
> 
> 
> 
> F-22P's didn't come with the best radars, which means they are dependent on the Z-9EC for provision of OTH targeting for C-802A anti-ship missiles.
> That doesn't leave any Z-9EC for PN Ada corvettes & Jinnah class frigates. I believe no additional helicopters of this type are being purchased.
> 
> PN wants larger multi-mission helicopters, and in this regard, Leonardo is pushing the AW159 Wildcat.


IMO the AW159 is pretty similar in size to the Z-9EC. "Larger" multimission helicopters would imply NH-90, S-70/T-70, or AW101. The AW101-class may not be a priority right now given the expanded Sea King fleet. So (given the uptick in ties with the Turks) I'd look at T-70 and the NH-90 as options.


----------



## IHK_PK

Dear friends, 
I Need to answer a legal question and please take it as most urgent. 

Short background is that a Pak Navy ship docked at a port in Italy 2 or 3 years ago, a PN sailor, who actually wantwd to settle in Europe for financial reasons, desserted the ship and asked for Asylum on the grounds that since he desserted his job now from PN, he will be punished.

We know that dessertion in war time may have a death penalty but what is generally the punishment for dessertion in peacetime?
The deserter belongs to a village and villagers say no one from Navy came to look for the person in question, means Navy is not actively pursuing the case, If the person is deported from Europe now, what awaits him in Pakistan ?

We need to answer this question for my client which is an European Embassy in Pakistan. 

Thanking you, I remain. 
IHK.


----------



## Gryphon

The Z-9EC is toothless when it comes to ASuW, Navy wants comparatively larger multi-mission platform.

This doesn't mean they are looking for a Sea-King sized helicopter.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Gryphon said:


> The Z-9EC is toothless when it comes to ASuW, Navy wants comparatively larger multi-mission platform.
> 
> This doesn't mean they are looking for a Sea-King sized helicopter.


That's why I mentioned T-70 and NH-90 as options. They're in between Z-9EC and Sea King.


----------



## Gryphon

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> That's why I mentioned T-70 and NH-90 as options. They're in between Z-9EC and Sea King.



NH-90 & S-70 MTOW is >= the Sea King.

At 6t, I see AW159 Wildcat as the one between Z-9EC & Sea King.


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

IHK_PK said:


> Dear friends,
> I Need to answer a legal question and please take it as most urgent.
> 
> Short background is that a Pak Navy ship docked at a port in Italy 2 or 3 years ago, a PN sailor, who actually wantwd to settle in Europe for financial reasons, desserted the ship and asked for Asylum on the grounds that since he desserted his job now from PN, he will be punished.
> 
> We know that dessertion in war time may have a death penalty but what is generally the punishment for dessertion in peacetime?
> The deserter belongs to a village and villagers say no one from Navy came to look for the person in question, means Navy is not actively pursuing the case, If the person is deported from Europe now, what awaits him in Pakistan ?
> 
> We need to answer this question for my client which is an European Embassy in Pakistan.
> 
> Thanking you, I remain.
> IHK.


Dishonorable discharge and sentence in jail. Also depends on the circumstances. He's basically a bagohra, AWOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

IHK_PK said:


> Dear friends,
> I Need to answer a legal question and please take it as most urgent.
> 
> Short background is that a Pak Navy ship docked at a port in Italy 2 or 3 years ago, a PN sailor, who actually wantwd to settle in Europe for financial reasons, desserted the ship and asked for Asylum on the grounds that since he desserted his job now from PN, he will be punished.
> 
> We know that dessertion in war time may have a death penalty but what is generally the punishment for dessertion in peacetime?
> The deserter belongs to a village and villagers say no one from Navy came to look for the person in question, means Navy is not actively pursuing the case, If the person is deported from Europe now, what awaits him in Pakistan ?
> 
> We need to answer this question for my client which is an European Embassy in Pakistan.
> 
> Thanking you, I remain.
> IHK.



@Rashid Mahmood shaib ... can you comment about this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IHK_PK

HRK said:


> @Rashid Mahmood shaib ... can you comment about this


Pls ... Sir.
If u can . I am waiting..


----------



## IHK_PK

fatman17 said:


> Dishonorable discharge and sentence in jail. Also depends on the circumstances. He's basically a bagohra, AWOL.


Sentence in jail for how long?


----------



## HRK

*First Deployment of Pakistan Navy Ship Under Regional Maritime Security Patrol *(link)

Pakistan Navy ship SAIF visited Jeddah, _Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and Port Muscat, Oman during first regional maritime security patrol (RMSP) deployment instituted recently by Pakistan Navy. The objective of RMSP is to maintain presence along critical choke points/maritime areas to fulfill international obligations for maritime security and safeguard national shipping while observing freedom of navigation across high seas. _

During stay at Port Jeddah, Commanding Officer of PNS SAIF Captain Shahid Wasif called on senior Royal Saudi Naval Forces (RSNF) officials, including Rear Admiral Hamid Bin Bakhit Aljahni, RSNF Western Fleet Commander and other senior military officials. During the call, Commanding Officer PNS SAIF conveyed well wishes from Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi to the people of Saudi Arabia and the RSNF personnel. 

During the four-day stay at Port, the ship’s crew visited different RSNF training facilities. Ambassador of Islamic Republic of Pakistan, Vice Admiral (Retd) Khan Hasham Bin Saddique went onboard and interacted with the crew. A reception dinner was also hosted onboard in the honour of diplomats and officials from RSNF.

During the visit to Port Muscat, Oman, Commanding Officer of PNS SAIF called on Royal Navy of Oman’s Head of Fleet Staff and other officials. A reception was also hosted onboard PNS SAIF; Commodore Saif Bin Mohammad Al Habsi, Commanding Officer Said Bin Sultan Naval Base graced the occasion as chief guest, while Mr. Ali Javed Ambassador of Islamic Republic of Pakistan was the chief host of the event. The reception was attended by large number of guests including Pakistani and Omani community members, diplomats, officials and other dignitaries. The ship remained open for local visitors, which provided unique opportunity to overseas Pakistanis to have a glimpse of life onboard.

Officers and men of PNS SAIF were engaged in various interactions during the Port visit to ensure continuity in bilateral collaboration. In order to enhance interoperability with Royal Oman Navy (RNOV), PNS SAIF also conducted passage exercise (PASSEX) with RNOV ship KHASSAB. Upon completion of PASSEX, PNS SAIF resumed RMSPs in the Gulf of Aden.

The visit of PNS SAIF is expected to provide new vistas to further strengthen relations with friendly countries.


----------



## Zulfiqar

Gryphon said:


> NH-90 & S-70 MTOW is >= the Sea King.
> 
> At 6t, I see AW159 Wildcat as the one between Z-9EC & Sea King.



Wildcat not worth it considering how PN had to sell lynx choppers.


----------



## HRK

*Regional Maritime Security Patrols: Pakistan Navy’s Initiative for Preserving Freedom of the Seas *(link)

Security, generally, means a condition that makes an environment free from fear, threat and danger. In terms of international relations, more specifically, *“security is about the pursuit of freedom from threat and the ability of states and societies to maintain their independent identity and their functional integrity against forces of change, which they see as hostile. The bottom line of security is survival”.* Buzan argues that the terms, phrases and expressions used to explain ideas and concepts continue to evolve and at times become obsolete. _Therefore, in his view, the concept of security must include, besides traditional military security, the economic, political, environmental and societal factors._ Thus Buzan suggested that emergence of the term ‘maritime security’, as a subset of ‘security’ is one of the manifestations of security.






Maritime security has diverse meanings as it largely depends on the purpose and context for which the term is referred to. When used in the backdrop of freedom of the seas, it generally means an environment free from threats to the order at sea. Some major threats to this order include, but are not limited to: maritime terrorism, piracy, drug trafficking, human smuggling, gun-running, poaching and activities that result into man-made disasters or marine pollution. Naval forces have traditionally been tasked with the responsibility to combat these threats, in addition to their primary role of naval warfare. Though maritime security has always remained relevant, it gained preeminence in the post-9/11 milieu as violent non-state actors mostly relied on the sea for transportation of both men and material to pursue their terror objectives. The reason is simple: the large unmonitored areas the sea offered, could easily be exploited for moving things around, hijacking merchant ships and asymmetrically attacking military vessels. A multilateral approach was thus required to fight the emerging and potential threats to a secure maritime domain, which could allow uninterrupted maritime commerce and other activities at sea. Vastness of maritime space juxtaposed maritime challenges – which could be called a _maritime complexity_ – it is almost impossible for a single state to handle this complexity on its own. This leads to a belief that the idea of maritime security has to be ‘cooperative’, i.e., various littoral nations contributing towards addressing the security challenges at sea. _In the Indian Ocean, the U.S. and European-led initiatives, besides a few independent deployers, focusing on maritime security emerged following the post-9/11 period.
_
As maritime component of _Operation Enduring Freedom_, the U.S. launched _Coalition Maritime Campaign Plan _(CMCP) under Combined Task Force (CTF)-150. CTF-150 was aimed at deterring maritime terrorism, it was later placed under the Commander of Combined Maritime Forces (CMF), based in Bahrain. Subsequently, several mission-oriented task forces appeared as constituents of CMF, e.g., CTF-151 (Counterpiracy), CTF-152 (Persian Gulf security), etc. Pakistan Navy, as a responsible regional maritime force, welcomed these initiatives and joined CTF-150 and 151. Senior Pakistan naval officers have commanded the CTF-150 and 151 several times since 2004 and 2009, respectively. _*Pakistan Navy deployed its front-line warships, along with aircraft, for pursuing objectives set forth by the two task forces for well over a decade and a half.*_

Recently, as a result of reevaluation of the maritime enviro_nment and recalibration of its maritime security choices, Pakistan Navy launched the initiative of Regional Maritime Security Patrols or the RMSP. The chief objective of RMSP is to maintain a threat-free environment in Pakistan’s immediate and distant maritime neighborhood, so that economic, scientific and social activities at sea continue unhindered. Starting with its own ships, Pakistan Navy would expand the RMSP’s partner and footprint fabric by including regional littoral states supporting its vision. RMSP has been set in the direction of ‘fostering intra-regional bonds through maritime multilateralism’, a thesis that has steadily been gaining acceptance among Pakistan’s maritime strategic community._

Pakistan Navy has, on several occasions, argued for a region-centric model for maritime security in the Indian Ocean. _*Pakistan believes that the region’s security and economic priorities can best be preserved by the regional countries themselves without considerably depending on ERF. *_*This proposition does not suggest a framework totally excluding the ERF but means to avoid assigning them a lead role in deciding major regional maritime security priorities.* _*Historically, previous ERF-led military cooperative models (e.g., CENTO, SEATO etc.) only helped create intra-regional rifts, suspicions and lack of trust, which comprehensively inhibited realization of any maritime regional integration. It is, therefore, paramount for Indian Ocean nations to rethink creating a “NATO of the Seas” for the Indian Ocean.*_ RMSP, as is envisioned to expand on region-led, region-owned principle, would play the role of a maritime multilateral construct ensuring security in the Indian Ocean.

Overall, the purpose of RMSP is to achieve and sustain good maritime order in the Arabian Sea and the broader Indian Ocean. Fighting and suppressing maritime terrorism, piracy, drug trafficking, human smuggling, gun running are major objectives of RMSP besides contributing towards disaster relief and environment protection. In pursuit of region-centric maritime security, _*Pakistan Navy’s RMSP draws its strength from the theme of ‘strategic autonomy’, i.e., without having to rely on an external power for setting maritime security priorities and objectives. As per operational mechanics, Pakistan Navy commenced patrolling Gulf of Oman, Gulf of Aden and South Arabian Sea, as an initial step of RMSP. Pakistan Navy would expand its maritime footprint deep down into the Southern Indian Ocean, progressively, while concurrently inviting/welcoming the regional countries to become ‘collaborative partners’ of RMSP. At present, two ships are on a continuous 24/7 patrol in various parts of the Indian Ocean, and this would be augmented by aircraft in the subsequent steps of RMSP, when its spatiotemporal expansion would be undertaken by Pakistan Navy.*_

RMSP’s initiative is completely in line with all international legal frameworks including United Nations Security Council (UNSC) and UN Conventions on Law of the Sea (UNCLOS). UNSC Resolution 2316 (2016) mandates UN member states “to act on the situation with respect to piracy and armed robbery at sea off the Coast of Somalia.” UNSC Resolution 2216 (2015) also supports RMSP as it seeks to disrupt illegal arms trade. Similarly, UNCLOS Article 100, which asks for cooperation in suppression of piracy, does strengthen the formulation of RMSP.

_It is expected that Pakistan Navy’s foundational concept of ‘region-centric approach to maritime security’ would gain acceptance among the maritime nations of the Indian Ocean. The thesis that ‘region-owned, region-led’ frameworks are more productive and efficient, is likely to muster significant approval that would enhance RMSP as a better alternative to the ERF’s initiatives._


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

HRK said:


> @Rashid Mahmood shaib ... can you comment about this



A deserter will have to face short court martial with 1 year imprisonment (total 6 months day/night).
After that SNLR (Service No Longer Required) and sent home without benefits.

After that he will have no legal issues, but will not get any government job anywhere but can work privately.



IHK_PK said:


> Sentence in jail for how long?




A deserter will have to face short court martial with 1 year imprisonment (total 6 months day/night).
After that SNLR (Service No Longer Required) and sent home without benefits.

After that he will have no legal issues, but will not get any government job anywhere but can work privately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IHK_PK

Rashid Mahmood said:


> A deserter will have to face short court martial with 1 year imprisonment (total 6 months day/night).
> After that SNLR (Service No Longer Required) and sent home without benefits.
> 
> After that he will have no legal issues, but will not get any government job anywhere but can work privately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A deserter will have to face short court martial with 1 year imprisonment (total 6 months day/night).
> After that SNLR (Service No Longer Required) and sent home without benefits.
> 
> After that he will have no legal issues, but will not get any government job anywhere but can work privately.


Thanks sir , it will help.


----------



## IHK_PK

Rashid Mahmood said:


> A deserter will have to face short court martial with 1 year imprisonment (total 6 months day/night).
> After that SNLR (Service No Longer Required) and sent home without benefits.
> 
> After that he will have no legal issues, but will not get any government job anywhere but can work privately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A deserter will have to face short court martial with 1 year imprisonment (total 6 months day/night).
> After that SNLR (Service No Longer Required) and sent home without benefits.
> 
> After that he will have no legal issues, but will not get any government job anywhere but can work privately.


Thanks sir, it will help.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Gryphon said:


> NH-90 & S-70 MTOW is >= the Sea King.
> 
> At 6t, I see AW159 Wildcat as the one between Z-9EC & Sea King.


Sure but besides the AShW the AW159 isn't that much more "multimission". I really think the CNS means an inbetween the dedicated AShW/ASW helicopter and large platform like AW101. Yes the Sea King is as big as the T-70/NH-90, but most that are or have replaced it, did it with the AW101. The next gen of helicopters are bigger.


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Defence Staff Sri Lankan Armed Forces , Admiral Ravindra C. Wijegunaratne called on Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad.













........

Multinational Maritime Exercise AMAN-19

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Sure but besides the AShW the AW159 isn't that much more "multimission". I really think the CNS means an inbetween the dedicated AShW/ASW helicopter and large platform like AW101. Yes the Sea King is as big as the T-70/NH-90, but most that are or have replaced it, did it with the AW101. The next gen of helicopters are bigger.



Ideally the replacement of a Sea King should be the Merlin, but it is expensive.
The best Alternate will be the NH-90 for PN.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan s options are limited for western equipment. ltaly is now the leading source.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

fatman17 said:


> Pakistan s options are limited for western equipment. ltaly is now the leading source.


In terms of helicopters, I wouldn't look at the specific countries because most systems are built via consortium. But of the companies willing to sell to Pakistan, there's Leonardo and Airbus Helicopters. Leonardo is offering the AW159 and probably AW101 and NH-90.



Rashid Mahmood said:


> Ideally the replacement of a Sea King should be the Merlin, but it is expensive.
> The best Alternate will be the NH-90 for PN.


Indeed. Interesting note: the NH-90 has a rear ramp too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

In light of recent events and threats Pakistan should try and speed up the delivery and construction of the those 8 x SSK and 4 x FFG

and even the 4 x Ada class

If we start pushing and add in more resources maybe we can shave a few years off the delivery

Also with the FFG from China we should seriously consider enlarging the deck and hanger to accommodate a larger ASW helicopter

One of the most modern Z18 might be out of the equation but certainly we can't do with those short legged Z9C helicopters for ASW they are pretty useless

Indian submarine threat is real and I don't know why PN spend billions on certain assets and spoil the deal by signing up to a less than standard ASW helicopter

PN needs to establish a ASW squadron 12-14 medium sized helicopters and mix them with Z18F ASW/Z18C/ Z18J AEW

have them cross based on land and ship


----------



## dBSPL

The interview with Yonca-Onuk Shipyard's Vice Chairman of the Board Dr. Ekber ONUK , included in the IDEAS 2018 Special File in the 171th issue of MSI Magazine is shared on the MSI's website:

http://www.milscint.com/tr/ideas-20...ca-onuk-tersanesi-ezber-bozmaya-devam-edecek/







*MSI Magazine:* Can you tell us about the latest status of your activities in Pakistan?

*Dr. Ekber ONUK:* We signed our first contract with Pakistan in 2001. We gave 2 YONCA ONUK MRTP 15 class boats to Pakistan Special Forces. The Special Forces were extremely satisfied with these boats and used them well. After then, Pakistan asked for YONCA ONUK MRTP 33s as a platform to carry guided missiles and 2 of them were delivered.

During IDEAS 2016, we reviewed the state of the MRTP 15s. Of course, as time goes by, the systems on the platforms are getting old. We asked to Pakistani officials, " if send these boats to Istanbul, then we can renew them like the first day." It took some time to impose this proposal; but finally they accepted. The renovation work turned into a very successful project. The engines of the two boats that were delivered 14 years ago have changed; Updated 2000 series engines were put. Almost all systems have changed. Everything has been renewed. And last week, we delivered these boots as if they were like produced today. In the next 15 years, these boats have been able to successfully serve.

We see Pakistan as outside of our trade, but more like friends. While we were modernizing these boats, we spent more money than we actually billed them. On the other hand, instead of they intended to buy a new one, with one-third of the money , PN now have 2 extraordinary boats.

This study proved that: Yonca-Onuk stands behind the platforms it produces, even if 15-20 years. Moreover, these platforms are state-of-art and they maintain their structural integrity always. This is also a confirmation of our commitment to our users.

*MSI Magazine:* When we look at the works of PN - YONCA ONUK MRTP 15s, which features come to the fore in terms of its design?

*Dr. Ekber ONUK:* Because of I came from the automotive industry, I believe in open-ended architecture. If failing to prevent your solutions being outdated after a few years, You dont have right approach . We take care that our solution has an open-ended architecture and future-oriented infrastructure. The engineering team we have trained is approaching everything with this concept.

Although PN boats are slightly smaller, now they carry almost all the characteristics of an MRTP 20.

Another factor that makes all this possible is the robustness of the composite boat. We offer a 40-year warranty on structural features. As a matter of fact, during the mid life renovation, only the boat part of the boats had to be painted.

*MSI Magazine:* Are new projects for Pakistan on the agenda?

*Dr. Ekber ONUK:* There are demands from Pakistan Naval Forces Command about the fast missile platforms that Pakistan needs. We continue our work to take these and send them by adding our own opinions. Yonca-Onuk Shipyard does not have a habit of making a one-to-one request without questioning it. We have an expertise and experienced team who can see how the task is better done. The advanced composite technologies we have and the dominance of our weapons and systems allow us to take this approach.

At the moment, we are preparing to respond to the information request document from the Pakistani authorities with at least 10 years future foreseen projection. This approach also affected the user.

A more defensive task force consists of large platforms. As the platforms grow, their resources gets bigger for protection. The loss of the big platform in any way, is a very heavy blow for the loser both morally and potentially. But it is possible to create much more effective solutions with small and capable platforms especially in terms of assault. When I'm traveling, I always watch documentary channels and I see there are lions, afraid of hyenas; hyenas are also afraid of African dogs.

Therefore, as my son Kaan says, a power consisting of smart and organized platforms, will create a huge threat to large platforms. We know this very well. We tell this to customers who believe in us.






*MSI Magazine:* Can you give us some clues about your work in the upcoming period?

*Dr. Ekber ONUK:* One day , they asked to Ferdinand Porsche, " You have many great designs, which one do you like the most? He answered: "The next one!" .

We are working on our next boat and we believe it will be much better than before.

Today, there is no military platform that is 20-to-25 meters and 65 knots on the world, apart from ours. Only there are those, who say " I will". We have new goals; but it is unbelievably unusual right now. When we catch our goals, we will show you. You will see a performance that no one in the world has ever achieved. Within 2 years, we'll show you new generation naval platform at a speed that no one else in the world has ever seen.

Our MRTP series boats are the technology leader in the world. It has been so far, it will continue to be in the future.

(This interview has not been published in English yet. There may be errors in the translation as I do not have much time. I apologize in advance.)

For more : http://www.milscint.com/en

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Vice Chief of Joint Staff, Japan Self Defence Forces, Lt Gen Takashi Motomatsu called on Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi during his visit to Naval Headquarters Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

IDEX 2019

On the waterfront [IDEX19D5]

21 February 2019

The NAVDEX 2019 waterfront and marina has played host to visiting warships and a dynamic waterborne display all week. Visitors have had a chance to see the UAE Critical Infrastructure and Coastal Protection Agency’s new offshore patrol vessel Hmeem, and frontline ships from Bahrain, Bangladesh, India, Pakistan, Saudi Arabia, the UK and the US. Other highlights have included fast boat demonstrations, and displays of the SwarmDiver.


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098978762287390721

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

In UAE
Pakistani & UAE officials, on arrival of Pakistan Navy Ships at United Arab Emirates to participate in Exercise NASAL AL BAHR with UAE Navy


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## khanasifm

Pn marines has 4 griffon 2000 series and x Griffin 8000 series craft


----------



## fatman17

Chinese ships participate as multinational naval exercise kicks off in Pakistan
By Wang Bozun in Karachi Source:Globaltimes.cn Published: 2019/2/9 15:05:05

China's naval supply ship Luomahu is seen at the Karachi port, Pakistan, on Friday night. PLA Navy is participating the five-day Pakistan-led multinational naval exercise Aman 19 in Karachi. Photo: Wang Bozun/GT



The sixth Pakistan-led multinational maritime naval drills, Aman 19, kicked off on Friday at the Pakistan Navy Dockyard in Karachi with a colorful flag hoisting ceremony, with navies and observers from 46 countries including China, Russia and the US participating in the five-day exercise.

China's People's Liberation Army Navy (PLA Navy), which has participated in all previous Aman exercises, arrived at the Karachi Navy Dockyard on Thursday. 

A commander of the PLA Navy who requested anonymity said the PLA Navy sent two warships from the 998 Fleet to participate in the exercise, which consists of a Kunlunshan amphibious transport dock and the supply ship Luomahu.

The two Chinese warships and more than 500 Chinese naval soldiers will engage in joint exercises, which include anti-piracy exercises and maritime interception.

The exercises "provide not only medium security challenges but also enhance interoperability among navies at different levels of technological power to come together and secure a safe and sustainable maritime environment," Chief of the Pakistani Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi said during the opening ceremony.

"I look forward to successful and rewarding exercises and thank all the participants who have traveled great distances to be our worthy guests and invaluable partners in pursuit of peace," the naval chief said.

The concept of the exercises is to develop responses, tactics, techniques and procedures (RTTPs) against non-traditional threats through tactical warfare planning, according to the Pakistan Navy.

Pakistan Fleet Commander Vice Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi welcomed the navies of participating nations for a common resolve of "Together for Peace."

"While we talk of operating together, let us be mindful of the threats and challenges that we face at sea. These range from piracy to terrorism to climate change," the admiral said.

Ahead of the opening ceremony, armed guards were visible on the streets to secure the area. 

Starting 2007, Exercise Aman has regularly been conducted every two years (the Aman 15 was not held in 2015 due to some operational commitments of the Pakistan Navy). This year's edition is scheduled from February 8 to 12, where over 45 countries are participating with ships and observers. 

The exercises have two major phases: harbor and sea phases. Harbor activities include seminars, discussions and demonstrations. A three-day international maritime conference will also be held on the topic, "Global geopolitics in transition and rethinking maritime dynamics in the Indian Ocean region."

Maritime activities include high-end warfare serials at sea, such as naval gunfire, anti-piracy, operations, combined anti-submarine exercises, communications, boarding and air defense.

The Pakistan Navy has 60 warships, including four F-22P frigates from China, according to Rashid Nazir Choudhary, a Pakistan Navy commander. Four more advanced warships are under construction and will be delivered by 2021, he said.

Posted by Coatepeque at 9:12 PM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

khanasifm said:


> Pn marines has 4 griffon 2000 series and x Griffin 8000 series craft


Two i beleive, we have 2 Griffon 8000TD crafts.





The number of 2000 series crafts is also told to be from 4 to 12 at different sites and discussions. I am personally aware of four only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099925518420508672
MoShip negotiations...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

COMMANDER QATAR EMIRI NAVAL FORCES CALLED ON CHIEF OF THE NAVAL STAFF AT NAVAL HEADQUARTERS ISLAMABAD





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## syed_yusuf

I hope hangoor has All of the following features

https://nationalinterest.org/blog/b...s-submarine-next-stealth-threat-us-navy-45522


----------



## The SC




----------



## FuturePAF

The SC said:


>



The Navy Will need this in conjunction with PAF JF-17 Anti-shipping if the Indians try to go on an adventure again, this time with their navy. IF the CX-1 and CM-400AKG are available and programmed into the JF-17; they should loaded up at Naval Airbases. Maybe a loan of a few Y-8 MPA from China with these missiles can save the Air Force to use the JF-17 to protect the MPA.


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK




----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi addressing the officers and Sailors during his visit to Pakistan Navy Dockyard.







Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi addressing the officers and Sailors during his visit to Pakistan Navy War Ship


----------



## syed_yusuf

fitness is certainly an issue with PN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

in which format do you upload the pics?


ghazi52 said:


>


----------



## Pindi Boy

Rocky rock said:


> in which format do you upload the pics?


Do you use app ??


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms

STM signs contract amendment for Pakistan Navy’s Khalid-class submarine upgrades

Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - Jane's Defence Weekly

12 March 2019

Turkish defence engineering company STM (Savunma Teknolojileri Mühendislik ve Ticaret) has signed another contract amendment with the Pakistani government, in relation to mid-life upgrades on the latter's three Khalid (Agosta 90B)-class diesel-electric attack submarines.

The latest amendment was signed with Pakistan's Ministry of Defence Production on 8 March. It follows an earlier contract amendment, which was also signed between STM and the ministry, in March 2018. The original contract and options to upgrade the Khalid-class boats was signed in June 2016.

With the latest amendment, STM, as main contractor, will incorporate the ARES-2SC/P submarine electronic support system from Turkish company Aselsan on the Khalid-class boats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

It'll be a logical step if our Hangor class incorporate Turkish electronics. Will help with standardization, save training & maintenance costs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Game.Invade said:


> It'll be a logical step if our Hangor class incorporate Turkish electronics. Will help with standardization, save training & maintenance costs.


No other choice actually as the french have ceased with production of the agosta class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

look at the operational capability of Pakistan navy

entire fleet of SSK, frigates, tankers and fast boat were out on patrol from 28th Feb for 7 days

no warships seen in Karachi, Ormara and Gwadar over this time

paid off, they got the photo of the indian submarine


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi in a Group Photo with Bahria Foundation’s Committee of Administration at Karachi


----------



## Rocky rock

Yes. but even on website it's not working. only "Ghazi" pic's else are working fine.


Pindi Boy said:


> Do you use app ??


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy stand alert to defend the Maritime Frontiers of our Motherland on Pakistan Day and always
PAKISTAN ZINDABAD





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi Chairing Pakistan Navy CPOs, Sailors and Civilians Open Forum at Islamabad..


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

PNS Nasr at Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

*Command and Staff Conference of Pakistan Navy *concluded at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad. The conference was chaired by Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi. The matters related to operational preparedness, prevailing security situation and developmental plans of Pakistan Navy were reviewed. Chief of the Naval Staff was given detailed briefings on various ongoing and future Pakistan Navy projects and plans.

While taking stock of the prevalent standoff with our adversary, Chief of the Naval Staff appreciated Commands on timely deployment of PN assets and expressed his full confidence on PN’s preparedness and resolve to deter and foil any misadventure by our foe with a befitting response. In the midst of challenging and evolving security environment, Pakistan Navy will continue to maintain a high level of readiness. He also urged the commanders to remain prepared and maintain a constant vigil in their Area of Responsibility.

Chief of the Naval Staff lauded concerted efforts of all field Commanders for successful conduct of Multinational Maritime Exercise AMAN-19, wherein 46 countries participated with assets and observers which is a clear testimony of the confidence on Pakistan by regional and extra regional countries, thereby rejecting false impression of isolation of Pakistan from international community by our adversary.

Command & Staff Conference is the apex decision making body of Pakistan Navy in which all Chiefs of Staff, Principal Staff Officers and Field Commanders undertake strategic review of Pakistan Navy’s Policies and Plans






__ https://www.facebook.com/





.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

A few days back navy chief said he wanted jet powered long range MPAs what became of yhat???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

Ahmet Pasha said:


> A few days back navy chief said he wanted jet powered long range MPAs what became of yhat???


Americans P8s or Swedish swordfish


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

American ones no chance
Sword Fish maybe.
There's ever present danger of Indian rona dhona.


mingle said:


> Americans P8s or Swedish swordfish


----------



## mingle

Ahmet Pasha said:


> American ones no chance
> Sword Fish maybe.
> There's ever present danger of Indian rona dhona.


Americans don't care unless we have money they know Indians nature .


----------



## zeeshanbukhari87

Pakistan army is the best ever professional army worldwide and its on top. Pakistan army is more then 800k and still recruit every year new soldiers to serve country and die for country. Pakistan army jobs comes every year and people apply on them. we love pakistan army and pakistan air force.


----------



## YeBeWarned

Rashid Mahmood said:


> PNS Nasr at Gwadar.
> View attachment 549586



is that new Tanker ?


----------



## fatman17

Starlord said:


> is that new Tanker ?


Most likely


----------



## AMG_12

Starlord said:


> is that new Tanker ?


No, it's PNS Nasr, an old tanker. The new tanker is PNS Moawin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Starlord said:


> is that new Tanker ?



PNS Nasr is the old tanker.
New Tanker is PNS Moawin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Air Vice Marshal Matar Ali Matar Al Obaidani,* Cdr Royal Air Force of Oman *visited Naval Headquarters Islamabad and called on Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi.

During the meeting, professional matters of mutual interest came under discussion. The Naval Chief highlighted Pakistan’s commitment and performance in fight against terrorism and piracy at sea including initiation of Regional Maritime Security Patrol in Indian Ocean Region.

Chief of Royal Air Force of Oman lauded Pakistan Navy’s role and focused commitment in support of maritime security and stability in the region.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Induction ceremony of Marine Debris Collection Barges (MDCBs) was held at Pakistan Navy Dockyard, Karachi. Federal Minister for Maritime Affairs, Syed Ali Haider Zaidi graced the occasion as Chief Guest. Dignitaries from maritime domain in both public and private sectors attended the ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi exchanging views with Gen Kenneth F.Mckenzie, Jr. Commander US CENTCOM at Naval Headquarters Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keysersoze

zeeshanbukhari87 said:


> Pakistan army is the best ever professional army worldwide and its on top. Pakistan army is more then 800k and still recruit every year new soldiers to serve country and die for country. Pakistan army jobs comes every year and people apply on them. we love pakistan army and pakistan air force.


Ok but experience says that the larger the army the weaker the training. Patriotism is great but training is better. As the old saying goes "Train hard fight easy"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Navy took over the command of Combined Maritime Task Force 150* (CTF-150) from Royal Canadian Navy at an impressive change of command ceremony held at Headquarters US NAVCENT, Bahrain. Commodore Alveer Ahmed Noor of Pakistan Navy took over the command of CTF-150 from Commodore Darren Garnier of Royal Canadian Navy.

The change of command ceremony was graced by Vice Admiral James J. Malloy, Commander US Naval Forces Central Command/ Commander US Fifth Fleet/ Commander Combined Maritime Forces. In addition, the ceremony was also attended by Commander of the Canadian Joint Operations Command, Commander of the Royal Bahrain Naval Forces, reps of Ambassador of Pakistan to Bahrain and Ambassador of Canada to Kuwait and other Senior Officers from foreign navies. 
While addressing the audience, new CCTF-150, Commodore Alveer Ahmed Noor assured that his team is fully geared up to shoulder this prestigious responsibility. He also lauded the outgoing Royal Canadian Navy for their dedicated efforts to achieve the set objectives during their tenure of Command and reaffirmed his resolve to carry on with their good work in the same spirit. He further highlighted that relations between Pakistan Navy and Coalition Navies are time tested and are being continuously strengthened due to our focused commitments in support of Collaborative Maritime Security in the region. 
Pakistan Navy had the distinction of commanding TF-150 for 10 different times prior to present Command which is manifestation of the trust and respect reposed in Pakistan Navy by the coalition partners. Over the years, while protecting Pakistan's maritime interests, Pakistan Navy has been actively participating in international coalition operations to ensure peace and maritime security in the region.
CTF-150 is one of the three Task Forces operating within the ambit of Combined Maritime Forces (CMF). Its mission is to promote maritime security in order to counter terrorist acts and related illegal activities perpetrated by the terrorists’ networks. It is a multi-national coalition for counter-terrorism operations at sea in support of Operation Enduring Freedom (OEF) with the mission to promote maritime security at sea; deter, deny and disrupt acts of terrorism while countering related illicit activities at sea.







__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi exchanging views with Gen Kenneth F.Mckenzie, Jr. Commander US CENTCOM at Naval Headquarters Islamabad


Look at the body language


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*Defence Minister visits Pakistan Maritime Security Agency HQ*
Minister for Defence, Mr. Pervez Khatak visited Headquarters Pakistan Maritime Security Agency on Saturday.
On arrival at HQ PMSA, the minister was received by Director General Pakistan Maritime Security Agency Rear Admiral Zaka ur Rehman HI(M) and was introduced with officers of Pakistan Maritime Security Agency.
The minister had one on one meeting with DG PMSA which was followed by a detailed brief on the roles, tasks, functions and challenges faced by Pakistan Maritime Security Agency.
The Minister also visited PMSA’s newly inducted Maritime Patrol Vessel PMSS KASHMIR, where he was briefed by the Commanding Officer about Ship’s capabilities. The minister highly appreciated the quality and capabilities of various equipments. He also emphasized upon maintaining optimum readiness at all times to successfully deal with all challenges.
The minister for Defence appreciated the efforts being put in to safeguard the maritime interests of the nation despite having limited resources. He also assured that the present government will fully support the agency for their best efforts.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Ship SHAMSHEER with embarked AL-43 helicopter, visited Port Mina Salman of Bahrain as part of Overseas Deployment for Regional Maritime Security Patrol in North Arabian Sea, Gulf of Oman and Arabian Gulf area. Deployment of PNS SHAMSHEER in North Arabian Sea is primarily focused on ensuring safety and security of these waters for international shipping.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Message from Chief of the Naval Staff on Mangroves Plantation Campaign-2019*







Mangroves Plantation Campaign is an opportunity to strengthen our unique relationship with nature. Mangrove forests offer a promising habitat and breeding ground for a large variety of marine life; including fish, crab, shrimp, mollusk species, plants and other organisms.

As a national responsibility and in line with the Government’s initiative of ‘Clean and Green Pakistan’, Pakistan Navy has been undertaking mangroves plantation campaigns since the last three years. Pakistan Navy has till to date, planted over four million mangroves along the coastal belt of Sindh and Balochistan.

Global efforts to promote a Greener World are weighed down by deforestation, which is causing serious imbalance in the natural environment.

Similarly, Pakistan’s forests and mangroves have also witnessed decline at a disquieting rate during the last two decades. Depleting mangroves, not only affect coastal biodiversity but also the livelihood of our coastal communities. It is therefore, imperative to forestall deforestation through well-conceived policies and integrated institutional measures to encourage their sustainable development.

Mangroves are known to be effective in fending-off adverse effects of coastal hazards spurred by the climate change. Realizing its significance, Pakistan Navy being a major stakeholder for the protection of its sea shores has embarked on a major initiative to revive mangrove forests all along the coast.

I expect this Mangroves Plantation Campaign as well to raise awareness on the importance of mangroves protection and improve the overall health of Mangroves forests in the country.

On this occasion, let me reiterate Pakistan Navy’s commitment to play its role in preserving mangrove forests and the environment which is a blessing of Allah SWT.

I also take this opportunity to urge government departments, industrial community and individuals to join hands in this undertaking for the benefit of marine ecology and our coastal communities.

Let us strive together to make this Mangroves Plantation Campaign a success and preserve the nature for our future generations.

Pakistan Navy Zindabad, Pakistan Paindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

1500 ton PMSA Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

Handing over ceremony, PMSA Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## syed_yusuf

fatman17 said:


> Handing over ceremony, PMSA Kashmir
> View attachment 553644


This is an old news


----------



## fatman17

syed_yusuf said:


> This is an old news


Fair enough but new to me


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

fatman17 said:


> Fair enough but new to me


When is Pak buying Type 052D?


----------



## fatman17

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> When is Pak buying Type 052D?


The news about them are not very reliable. Navy concerned with induction of S20 subs as top priority

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

fatman17 said:


> The news about them are not very reliable. Navy concerned with induction of S20 subs as top priority


U mean Qing class which are the most quiet sub of Asia?


----------



## Dazzler

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> U mean Qing class which are the most quiet sub of Asia?



S20 is based on type 41 yuan series which was the improved model of 039a yuan with AIP.


----------



## fatman17

At IDEX-2013, China revealed a scaled-down version of Type 039A submarine designated as S20, specially intended for export. The main difference between S20 and Type 039A is that the AIP system on the original Type 039A is deleted, but can be available and easily integrated due to modular design of S20, if potential customers choose to purchase AIP systems separately. Due to its modular design, a variety of sensors and weapons can also be easily adopted up on customers' requests.[9] Specifications of S20:[10]

Structure: double hulled
Length: 66 meter
Beam: 8 meter
Draft: 8.2 meter
Surface displacement: 1850 tons
Submerged displacement: 2300 tons
Maximum speed: 18 knots
Cruise speed: 16 knots
Range: 8000 nautical miles @ 16 knots
Endurance: 60 days
Crew: 38 total
Maximum depth: 300 meters


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi confers CNS letter of Commendation to an officer of Pak Marines at PN investiture Ceremony held at Karachi








.
Pak Navy


----------



## khanasifm

Pn is getting s20 with aip plus other custom gizmo it’s weight 2800 tons and length is 77 meters


Hangor Class Submarine

The PN officially disclosed some of the specifications of its forthcoming Hangor-class air-independent propulsion (AIP)-equipped submarines (SSP). As per the Karachi Shipyards &Engineering Works (KSEW), the Hangor SSP has a displacement of 2,800 tons, a length of 76 m, draught of 6.2 m and maximum speed of 10 knots. Interestingly,the Hangor SSP is heavier (2,800 tons vs. 2,550 tons) than the China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC) S26 and is also apparently slower (10 knots vs. 15 knots).

Speed information seems to be wrong usually surface speed is around 8- 12 knots and dived speed in around 18-25 knots for conventional subs


----------



## Yasser76

khanasifm said:


> Pn is getting s20 with aip plus other custom gizmo it’s weight 2800 tons and length is 77 meters
> 
> 
> Hangor Class Submarine
> 
> The PN officially disclosed some of the specifications of its forthcoming Hangor-class air-independent propulsion (AIP)-equipped submarines (SSP). As per the Karachi Shipyards &Engineering Works (KSEW), the Hangor SSP has a displacement of 2,800 tons, a length of 76 m, draught of 6.2 m and maximum speed of 10 knots. Interestingly,the Hangor SSP is heavier (2,800 tons vs. 2,550 tons) than the China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC) S26 and is also apparently slower (10 knots vs. 15 knots).
> 
> Speed information seems to be wrong usually surface speed is around 8- 12 knots and dived speed in around 18-25 knots for conventional subs




Interesting. The heavier weight and slower speed could denote a nuclear deterrence role.


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Pakistan's Type 054A Detailed Video*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Beijing, China 
April 21, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120674740828553217

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Navy test fires an indigenously developed multi role Cruise Missile system. This missile is based on the Babur Cruise Missile family. It was fired from an indigenously built Fast Attack Craft. The missile is capable of destroying targets, both at sea and land. https://t.co/bRUC9adZmI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

In an impressive fire power display, Live Weapon Firing was conducted by Pakistan Navy's Fast Attack Craft (Missile), in the North Arabian Sea. The indigenously developed Cruise Missile, has anti-ship missile and Land Attack capability. Vice Admiral Kaleem Shaukat, Vice Chief of the Naval Staff witnessed the live firing onboard Pakistan Navy Ship. 
The missile accurately hit its target on land signifying the impressive capabilities of the indigenous missile System. The successful live weapon firing has once again demonstrated the credible fire power of Pakistan Navy and the impeccable level of indigenization in high tech weaponry achieved by Pakistan's defence industry. This is a clear manifestation of Government's resolve to achieve self reliance in this field. 
Speaking on this occasion, Vice Chief of the Naval Staff expressed his utmost satisfaction on the operational readiness of Pakistan Navy Fleet and commended the efforts of all those involved in achieving this significant milestone successfully. He emphasized the need to capitalize on indigenous defence capabilities. Vice Chief of the Naval Staff also reaffirmed the resolve of Pakistan Navy to ensure seaward defence and safeguard national maritime interests at all costs. He also appreciated the efforts made by our Engineers and Researchers in making the project a success.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan’s Navy Test Fires Indigenous Anti-Ship/Land-Attack Cruise Missile
The test launch from a Pakistan Navy fast attack craft reportedly took place in the Arabian Sea on April 23.


By Franz-Stefan Gady
April 24, 2019



The Pakistan Navy has successfully test fired an indigenously developed unidentified anti-ship/land-attack cruise missile from a fast attack craft in the North Arabian Sea on Tuesday, Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR), the media arm of the Pakistan Armed Forces, said in an April 23 statement.

“The missile accurately hit its target on land signifying the impressive capabilities of the indigenous missile system,” the statement said. “The successful live weapon firing has once again demonstrated the credible fire power of Pakistan Navy and the impeccable level of indigenization in high tech weaponry achieved by Pakistan’s defense industry.”

Vice Admiral Kaleem Shaukat, the vice chief of the Naval Staff, witnessed the live firing onboard a Pakistan Navy ship, along with other senior officers and officials.

While not specified by ISPR, the surface combatant used for the test launch appears to have been an Azmat-class fast attack craft, three of which are currently in service with the Navy. The fast attack craft is based on China’s Type 037II Houjian-class missile corvette. While the first two Azmat-class ships were built in China, the third fast attack craft was assembled in Pakistan. The last Azmat-class corvette reportedly has been fitted with indigenously built dual-triple-cell missile launchers.

According to Quwa Defence News & Analysis Group, Pakistan’s Ministry of Defense Production had planned to develop an indigenous missile system for the Azmat-class by October 2018.

ISPR did not reveal the missile type tested on the April 23. The missile fired in today’s test could either be the Harba anti-ship and land-attack cruise missile (LACM/ASCM), which was last test fired in January 2018, or a sea-launched version of the Babur 1B LACM/ASCM. (A third possibility is a sea-launched variant of the Zarb land-based ASCM system.) The existence of the Harba LACM/ASCM was fired revealed in 2017. It is thought to be a long-range sea-skimming cruise missile with an estimated range of 450 to 700 kilometers. There is speculation that the missile is a derivative of the Babur missile series.

The Babur 1B was last test fired in April 2018. According to ISPR, the missile “incorporates advanced aerodynamics and avionics that can strike targets both at land and sea with high accuracy, at a range of 700 kilometers.” The statement notes that the terrain-skimming cruise missile “is capable of carrying various types of warheads.” In April 2018, Pakistan also announced the second successful flight test of the Babur-3 nuclear-capable submarine-launched cruise missile (SLCM). Both the Babur 1B and Babur 3 SLCM are reportedly nuclear-capable.

The Babur missile series is an essential component to Pakistan’s deterrence strategy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Naval Weapons

Pakistan Navy flexes land attack capabilities in Arabian Sea

Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - Jane's Navy International

23 April 2019

Follow

RSS


PNS Himmat firing the ‘Harbah’ missile in January 2018. The ship conducted a similar test-firing of the missile in April 2019. Source: Pakistan Navy

Key PointsThe Pakistan Navy has conducted another test-firing of an indigenously developed cruise missileThe weapon is being tested amid heightened tensions with India over the long-standing Kashmir dispute

The Pakistan Navy has conducted another test-firing of what appears to be a shipborne variant of an indigenously developed cruise missile.

The weapon was fired from its latest Azmat-class patrol craft, PNS Himmat (1027), in the North Arabian Sea, the Pakistan Armed Forces' official media communications group known as the inter-services public relations (ISPR) office revealed on 23 April.

In January 2018, Himmat conducted a similar test-firing of the weapon. On both occasions, the ISPR office stopped short of disclosing the type of missile used in the firings, only noting that it has anti-ship and land-attack capabilities, and that the weapon has been developed in-country.

The test announced in April 2019 was also described as one that has "accurately hit its target on land", but no further details were given on this, including the type of target deployed, and its distance from Himmat at the time of firing.

Images of the launch released by the ISPR office suggest a weapon length of between 6 m and 7 m, when taken in relation to Himmat 's overall beam. Based on its visible markings, it is probable that the missile is the 'Harbah', which is shipborne variant of Pakistan's indigenously developed Hatf 7 (Babur) short-range cruise missile.

Pakistan is known to be pursuing air-, ship-, and submarine-launched variants of the Babur cruise missile to complement its line-up of longer-ranged ballistic missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi interacting with PLA(Navy) Chief ... *sipping Water.. great*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Behram Khilji

What is the likely chance of 4 additional Azmat class being procured by PN?.

Personally I think they are perfect for coastal & EEZ protection, they carry good fire Power, they are cheap, local manufacturing, skill development & jobs. With a latest long range missile tests it has proved it can be formidable in numbers for coastal defence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tank131

Behram Khilji said:


> What is the likely chance of 4 additional Azmat class being procured by PN?.
> 
> Personally I think they are perfect for coastal & EEZ protection, they carry good fire Power, they are cheap, local manufacturing, skill development & jobs. With a latest long range missile tests it has proved it can be formidable in numbers for coastal defence.



I too am a big fan of them, but i would make a few specific changes which i feel would make them significantly more capable for not much money.
1. Remove the twin 25mm cannon on the Azmat and Dehshat and the STOP 25mm chaingun on Himmat and replace them with an advanced CIWS, ideally Type 1130 or 730 with 6 HQ-10 missiles.

2. Replace the AK630 on the rear with an 8-cell FL-3000N.

3. Put a better general radar like the the TRS-3D on the Hamina class FAC.

This will significantly improve their survivability during conflicts with an advanced ciws with 12 short range point defense missiles (360 degress missile protection) and better situational awareness.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

*Pakistan Navy Chief visits Chinese Shipyards in Shanghai where Pakistani battleships are being manufactured*
*27 Apr, 2019*








ISLAMABAD - Naval Chief Zafar Mahmood Abbasi visited Chinese shipyards in Shanghai to review the ships being built for Pakistan Navy .

On the occasion, the Naval Chief was given a detailed briefing on the ship manufacturing facilities at the shipyards.

Later, the Naval Chief also met with the heads of different Chinese ship making companies and discussed matters pertaining to mutual cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi is on an official visit to China. The Naval Chief visited Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard at Shanghai, Shuang Liu Construction Base at Wuhan and met heads of shipbuilding industry in China.


















.


----------



## Thorough Pro

Pakistan is getting two different types of subs and no one outside a select group knows the real specs as they are a closely guarded secret at this time. What they are based on is immaterial as they are very customized platform specific to our future needs on the new doctrines/roles PN has envisioned for itself.




khanasifm said:


> Pn is getting s20 with aip plus other custom gizmo it’s weight 2800 tons and length is 77 meters
> 
> 
> Hangor Class Submarine
> 
> The PN officially disclosed some of the specifications of its forthcoming Hangor-class air-independent propulsion (AIP)-equipped submarines (SSP). As per the Karachi Shipyards &Engineering Works (KSEW), the Hangor SSP has a displacement of 2,800 tons, a length of 76 m, draught of 6.2 m and maximum speed of 10 knots. Interestingly,the Hangor SSP is heavier (2,800 tons vs. 2,550 tons) than the China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC) S26 and is also apparently slower (10 knots vs. 15 knots).
> 
> Speed information seems to be wrong usually surface speed is around 8- 12 knots and dived speed in around 18-25 knots for conventional subs


----------



## CHI RULES

Tank131 said:


> I too am a big fan of them, but i would make a few specific changes which i feel would make them significantly more capable for not much money.
> 1. Remove the twin 25mm cannon on the Azmat and Dehshat and the STOP 25mm chaingun on Himmat and replace them with an advanced CIWS, ideally Type 1130 or 730 with 6 HQ-10 missiles.
> 
> 2. Replace the AK630 on the rear with an 8-cell FL-3000N.
> 
> 3. Put a better general radar like the the TRS-3D on the Hamina class FAC.
> 
> This will significantly improve their survivability during conflicts with an advanced ciws with 12 short range point defense missiles (360 degress missile protection) and better situational awareness.



Sir the most compromised part of PN is the AD of the ships so far, and doctrine of defending ships from enemy air threats through fighter jets looks to somewhat ridiculous. A volley of Brahmos if fired from 250-300KM away how the FM 90 or CIWS shall counter especially in case of our F22PS, meanwhile our sole OHP has only CIWS and no SAM, same is case with FACS though they are maneuverable still are not stealthy like foreign FACs.


----------



## ARMalik

CHI RULES said:


> Sir the most compromised part of PN is the AD of the ships so far, and doctrine of defending ships from enemy air threats through fighter jets looks to somewhat ridiculous. A volley of Brahmos if fired from 250-300KM away how the FM 90 or CIWS shall counter especially in case of our F22PS, meanwhile our sole OHP has only CIWS and no SAM, same is case with FACS though they are maneuverable still are not stealthy like foreign FACs.



It sounds ridiculous to you because you fail to comprehend that Airforce is the pivotal force and how it is going to be used in battles specially in netcentric battlefield. Feb 27 was only a trailer, similar things will happen in the Naval sphere. The platforms carrying Brahmos will be destroyed well before the 'red lines' would be crossed.


----------



## CHI RULES

ARMalik said:


> It sounds ridiculous to you because you fail to comprehend that Airforce is the pivotal force and how it is going to be used in battles specially in netcentric battlefield. Feb 27 was only a trailer, similar things will happen in the Naval sphere. The platforms carrying Brahmos will be destroyed well before the 'red lines' would be crossed.


A mere *skirmish *does not show the complete picture, meanwhile both Pak and India showed that they can *penetrate the air space *of opposing one. Further Tank 131 and others have some knowledge of AD and navy matters. If doctrine of our country has some gaps then we should not hesitate to confess and rectify them. Better strategy also has limitations.

*A question is for you if a volley of Brahmos fired on any Pak ship i.e F22P, do FM90 our CIWS is capable to counter them as in case of Indian Navy they have the reliable SAMs in shape of Barack*. We have faced the heavy losses in 71 when Indian Navy attacked our port and destroyed our ships along with oil reserves, meanwhile we had no defenses. You cannot stop a navy with multiple resources with mere 40-50 Jets from which only 18 are perhaps Block-ii JF-17 rest are Mirage V only good for naval strikes but have limited A2A capability.


----------



## CriticalThought

ARMalik said:


> It sounds ridiculous to you because you fail to comprehend that Airforce is the pivotal force and how it is going to be used in battles specially in netcentric battlefield. Feb 27 was only a trailer, similar things will happen in the Naval sphere. The platforms carrying Brahmos will be destroyed well before the 'red lines' would be crossed.



He is right. To date, PN has paid no attention to AD of surface assets.


----------



## Army research

CHI RULES said:


> A mere *skirmish *does not show the complete picture, meanwhile both Pak and India showed that they can *penetrate the air space *of opposing one. Further Tank 131 and others have some knowledge of AD and navy matters. If doctrine of our country has some gaps then we should not hesitate to confess and rectify them. Better strategy also has limitations.
> 
> *A question is for you if a volley of Brahmos fired on any Pak ship i.e F22P, do FM90 our CIWS is capable to counter them as in case of Indian Navy they have the reliable SAMs in shape of Barack*. We have faced the heavy losses in 71 when Indian Navy attacked our port and destroyed our ships along with oil reserves, meanwhile we had no defenses. You cannot stop a navy with multiple resources with mere 40-50 Jets from which only 18 are perhaps Block-ii JF-17 rest are Mirage V only good for naval strikes but have limited A2A capability.


What I speculate the strategy could be, 
India will not send its ship to 300km strike range of our ports with Aircraft carrier based air cover , 
This is where our submarines will play their part , 
Deny area access to the Air craft carrier ,
In that way if IAF ships do come for a strike, even the 50 planes each with 2 Ashm, would be a deadly volley fire with guaranteed enemy losses , 
I believe it's a strategy of deterrence


----------



## CHI RULES

Army research said:


> What I speculate the strategy could be,
> India will not send its ship to 300km strike range of our ports with Aircraft carrier based air cover ,
> This is where our submarines will play their part ,
> Deny area access to the Air craft carrier ,
> In that way if IAF ships do come for a strike, even the 50 planes each with 2 Ashm, would be a deadly volley fire with guaranteed enemy losses ,
> I believe it's a strategy of deterrence


I think as per your narrative no SAMs required on PN Naval ships capable to tackle Brahmos.


----------



## Army research

CHI RULES said:


> I think as per your narrative no SAMs required on PN Naval ships capable to tackle Brahmos.


I gave a speculation, 
And in my speculation I didn't mention pn surface ships ,


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy personnel team up with University students to conduct tree plantation and clean up drive at Manora.


----------



## aziqbal

4 x FFG who HD and 8 x SSK from Wuhan 

This visit was overdue 

I wonder what the programme status is? 

I would love to know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

PNs use of its assets have to be admired

Pakistan detected the Kalvari submarine which is the latest submarine of the Scorpion Class 

And this is not the first time PN has caught Indian submarine Type 209 was detected in Nov 2016

With few assets with not the most advanced equipment we can still change the game

This is a testament to our navy well done

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi is on an official visit to Nigeria. During the visit, the Naval Chief called on Nigeria’s Chief of Defence Staff, Chief of Naval Staff and also visited various Nigerian Naval facilities including training units. 
Upon his arrival at Naval Headquarters in Abuja, the Admiral was received by Chief of the Naval Staff Nigerian Navy, Vice Admiral Ibok-Ete Ekwe Ibas. A ceremonial Guard of Honour was also presented to the Naval Chief at the occasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Air Platforms

IDEF 2019: Aselsan reveals Gökdeniz naval close-in weapon system

Samuel Cranny-Evans, Istanbul - Jane's Defence Weekly

01 May 2019

Follow

RSS


Aselsan unveiled its new close-in weapon system (CIWS) for naval platforms at the International Defence Industry Fair 2019 (IDEF 2019) exhibition, held in Istanbul from 30 April to 3 March.

The CIWS carried the designation ‘Gökdeniz’, although it was previously known as the Korkut-D CIWS, after the Korkut land system from which it is derived.

The company stated in a press release that the system completed firing trials in May 2018 under the supervision of Turkey’s Presidency of Defence Industries and the Turkish Naval Forces Command.

During the trials the system was used to autonomously engage a high-speed target drone designed to represent a sea-skimming anti-ship missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amigator

Our Naval Chief has got some charming personality!


----------



## ghazi52

*PNS Shamsheer visits Oman as part of Regional Maritime Security Patrols*

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Navy Ship Shamsheer with embarked AL-43 helicopter, visited Port Sultan Qaboos at Muscat as part of Overseas Deployment for Regional Maritime Security Patrols (RMSP) in North Arabian Sea, Gulf of Oman and Arabian Gulf area.

Deployment of PNS Shamsheer in North Arabian Sea is primarily focused on ensuring safety and security of these waters for international shipping.






The ship was given a warm welcome by the Royal Navy of Oman (RNO) upon its arrival at the Port and was also received by the Defence Attaché of Pakistan & by RNO personnel.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Blueskiez 2001

is the next step for Pakistan navy to go for type 055 from China?


----------



## ghazi52

PAK MARINES PASSING OUT PARADE HELD AT MANORA

58th Passing out Parade of Pak Marines, was held at PNS Qasim, Manora. After successful completion of hard and rigorous training, 435 marines qualified. Rear Admiral Mirza Foad Amin Baig Flag Officer Sea Training (FOST) graced the occasion as the Chief Guest.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Pakistan Navy's Anti-ship Cruise Missiles*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

Wow 

Check the anti ship arsenal 

I remember when the best we had was the French built Exocet 

Now we building deadly sea weapons like candy 

Alhamdullia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CriticalThought

aziqbal said:


> *Alhamdulillah*



Kindly edit your post. Thank you.


----------



## Amigator

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_active_Pakistan_Navy_ships

Can somebody plz update this page with current assets and ongoing procurements?????


----------



## Ghost 125

Amigator said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_active_Pakistan_Navy_ships
> 
> Can somebody plz update this page with current assets and ongoing procurements?????


the numbers are pretty much accurate becoz its a list of ACTIVE ships


----------



## ghazi52

Ramadan Kareem Mubarak from Pakistan Navy





__ https://www.facebook.com/





Ration was distributed by Pakistan Navy in coordination with Sahil Welfare Organization, at Creeks Area as part of Istaqbal-e-Ramzan. During the activity, ration bags carrying edible items were distributed to over 700 deserving families.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Dude, where's my order? 

Pakistan navy chief visits Chinese shipyards

Pakistan names S-20 Class submarine the Hangor Class submarine


Admiral Abbasi visited the Type 054AE/P frigate and the S-20 conventionally-powered submarine being built for the Pakistan Navy.


Posted by Coatepeque.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Desperately waiting for both Assets because both will give tremendous boost in terms of defence capabilities. welcome (S-20 and Type 54AP)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy holds field commanders changing ceremony

May 10, 2019






File Photo

A ceremony of changing the field commanders of Pakistan Navy was held in Karachi today (Friday).

According to a Pakistan Navy spokesman, Vice Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi was deputed as Commander Karachi and Vice Admiral Asif Khaliq as Commander Pakistan Fleet.

The ceremony was attended by senior officers and personnel of Pakistan Navy.


----------



## ghazi52

In spirit of Ramadan Kareem Pakistan Navy shared the blessings of Iftar with over 1000 under privileged personnel at Thatta and Makli with the gesture to remember and take care of others around us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

During the counter terrorism operation launched against terrorist attack on PC Gwadar, Pak Navy personnel including SSG (Navy) Commandos, became the vanguards along with other Security forces. In this operation, Abbas Khan of SSG (Navy) valiantly laid his life in defending the noble cause against the menace of terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rAli

إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ‎


----------



## ghazi52

M Abbas Khan Shaheed being taken to his final resting place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

Ceremony of first state of the art 2300 Tons OPV being built for Pakistan Navy was held at M/s DAMEN Shipyard Galati, Romania
https://www.urdupoint.com/en/pakistan/launching-ceremony-of-first-corvette-vessel-b-623911.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*I have Explained Pak's OPVs in this Video*.


----------



## khanasifm

The tonnage is 1900 or 2300 ?? Too many confusing statement but being adaptable may be a section was added with capability -“at the time of manufacturing /assembly and tonnage may have gone up ??


----------



## khanasifm



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms

Damen launches first of two corvettes for Pakistan Navy

Gabriel Dominguez, London - Jane's Defence Weekly

20 May 2019

Follow

RSS


The first of two corvettes on order for the PN was launched on 17 May at the facilities of Dutch shipbuilder Damen in Galati, Romania. Source: Pakistan Navy

The first of two corvettes on order for the Pakistan Navy (PN) has been launched at the facilities of Dutch shipbuilder Damen in Galati, Romania.

The service announced on its Facebook page that the 2,300-ton vessel, which had been previously described as an offshore patrol vessel (OPV), entered the water on 17 May in a ceremony held at the shipyard in Romania and attended by PN Vice Admiral Abdul Aleem, among others.

The contract for the two vessels was signed in June 2017, with the first corvette expected to enter service by the end of 2019, and the second one set to be delivered by mid-2020, according to the navy.

Vice Adm Aleem was quoted as saying during the ceremony that these platforms "will act as force multipliers in enhancing [the] navy's capability of safeguarding maritime frontiers and will offer more flexibility in the conduct of [the] Pakistan Navy's initiative of independent Regional Maritime Security Patrols in the Indian Ocean Region".

The multirole corvettes have been previously described by the PN as "state-of-the-art vessels" especially suited for anti-surface, anti-air, and maritime security operations.

Each of them features a helicopter pad to facilitate search-and-rescue missions, as well as surveillance and intelligence-gathering operations. No further details were provided about the systems or weapons set to be fitted onto the class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trailer23

Had this beauty parked next to our Aircraft yesterday at DXB (Dubai International Airport).

We were parked at *E33* and right next to us was the apron assigned to all the Executive Jets for various companies/owners.

Engine#1's coil was open & a couple of gora's were around - I suppose from maintenance.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## syed_yusuf

fatman17 said:


> Sea Platforms
> 
> Damen launches first of two corvettes for Pakistan Navy
> 
> Gabriel Dominguez, London - Jane's Defence Weekly
> 
> 20 May 2019
> 
> Follow
> 
> RSS
> 
> 
> The first of two corvettes on order for the PN was launched on 17 May at the facilities of Dutch shipbuilder Damen in Galati, Romania. Source: Pakistan Navy
> 
> The first of two corvettes on order for the Pakistan Navy (PN) has been launched at the facilities of Dutch shipbuilder Damen in Galati, Romania.
> 
> The service announced on its Facebook page that the 2,300-ton vessel, which had been previously described as an offshore patrol vessel (OPV), entered the water on 17 May in a ceremony held at the shipyard in Romania and attended by PN Vice Admiral Abdul Aleem, among others.
> 
> The contract for the two vessels was signed in June 2017, with the first corvette expected to enter service by the end of 2019, and the second one set to be delivered by mid-2020, according to the navy.
> 
> Vice Adm Aleem was quoted as saying during the ceremony that these platforms "will act as force multipliers in enhancing [the] navy's capability of safeguarding maritime frontiers and will offer more flexibility in the conduct of [the] Pakistan Navy's initiative of independent Regional Maritime Security Patrols in the Indian Ocean Region".
> 
> The multirole corvettes have been previously described by the PN as "state-of-the-art vessels" especially suited for anti-surface, anti-air, and maritime security operations.
> 
> Each of them features a helicopter pad to facilitate search-and-rescue missions, as well as surveillance and intelligence-gathering operations. No further details were provided about the systems or weapons set to be fitted onto the class.
> View attachment 561361



It seems Pakistan navy will call Corvettes from turkey as frigates 

For God sake these are opv not Corvettes I am bit sure why they are not called opv


----------



## fatman17

syed_yusuf said:


> It seems Pakistan navy will call Corvettes from turkey as frigates
> 
> For God sake these are opv not Corvettes I am bit sure why they are not called opv


Call it anything you want, as long as they are effective platforms


----------



## iLION12345_1

Their name doesn’t effect performance. Probably a technical issue inside the Navy. We also call the British frigates we have as destroyers.


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Armchair

syed_yusuf said:


> It seems Pakistan navy will call Corvettes from turkey as frigates
> 
> For God sake these are opv not Corvettes I am bit sure why they are not called opv



Very roughly: 
Less than 1000 tons: missile boats
1000-2500 tons: corvettes
2500-5000 tons: frigates
5000-10000 tons: Destroyers
>10000: Cruisers

At 2300 tons, calling them corvettes is just fine. Could have increased the tonnage a bit and called them frigates had they so desired.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoggedDown

Armchair said:


> Very roughly:
> Less than 1000 tons: missile boats
> 1000-2500 tons: corvettes
> 2500-5000 tons: frigates
> 5000-10000 tons: Destroyers
> >10000: Cruisers
> 
> At 2300 tons, calling them corvettes is just fine. Could have increased the tonnage a bit and called them frigates had they so desired.



Pakistan Navy naval ships classification is not based on tonnage rather functions and roles (defence vs offence). It seems frigates are for intentercepting submarine and other ships as well as defence of own naval installation and coastline. Destroyers are for attacking enemy shoreline and naval installations. Same like PAF classify fighters for intercepting and bomber for attacking enemy targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## syed_yusuf

These opv might just be a Corvette as these are not standard OPV cooki cutter platforms by Damen. Might as well be a modified and customize version of Damen 2400 opv for pn. 

By looking at pictures the first ship does not coincidences with any design put forth by Damen. 

And with what cns said that the ship will be equipped with ssm and ciws etc. Hence I believe pn is planning to induct these modified design as patrol corvettes. 

With this day and age the classifications are just classifications without much substance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Not sure who to believe the board at launch ceremony stated 1900 tons it could be stand load is 1900 and full load 2400 with provisions ?? Not sure


----------



## ghazi52

Rear Admiral Ahmed Saeed of Pakistan Navy has been promoted to the rank of Vice Admiral with immediate effect.

Vice Admiral Ahmed Saeed got commission in Pakistan Navy in 1985. The Flag Officer is a graduate of Pakistan Navy War College Lahore, National Defence University Islamabad and has also qualified Senior Naval Command Course from China.

The Admiral has an illustrious career with vast experience of various Command and Staff appointments. His major Command appointments include Commanding Officer Pakistan Navy Submarine and Commander 5th Submarine Squadron. His major staff appointments include Chief Staff Officer to Flag Officer Sea Training (FOST), Director Submarine Operations, Assistant Chief of Naval Staff (Operations) at Naval Headquarters and Director General Joint Warfare & Training at Joint Services Headquarters, Islamabad. The Admiral is currently performing the duties of Deputy Chief of the Naval Staff Project-II at Islamabad.

In recognition of his meritorious services, the Admiral was awarded Hilal-e-Imtiaz (Military)


----------



## fatman17

Industry

Pakistan wants to accelerate shipyard project

Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - Jane's Defence Industry

29 May 2019

Follow

RSS


Pakistan's Standing Committee on Defence Production has called for work to be accelerated on the country's long-delayed programme to develop a naval shipyard in Gwadar, a port city on Pakistan's southwestern coast.

A statement by Pakistan's Senate on 27 May said its defence production committee had "laid stress to expedite the completion [of the shipyard]", which was first proposed in 2008.

The Senate added that the construction project should be overseen by the country's Ministry of Defence Production, which should "supervise all work [including] conducting feasibility studies [and] infrastructure to [support] future load and density requirements".

The new shipyard would be focused on meeting the Pakistan Navy?s requirements and defence export opportunities, alongside pursuing commercial shipbuilding contracts to strengthen revenue streams, said the Senate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aryeih Leib

Sir how did you create that intro ? Please help if possible


Sunny4pak said:


> *I have Explained Pak's OPVs in this Video*.


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan to become 2nd country to purchase Turkey’s domestic anti-torpedo system https://t.co/HwDSpKViux

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

H.E Mr Marc Baréti Ambassador of France Called-on Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi at NHQ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

fatman17 said:


> Industry
> 
> Pakistan wants to accelerate shipyard project
> 
> Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - Jane's Defence Industry
> 
> 29 May 2019
> 
> Follow
> 
> RSS
> 
> 
> Pakistan's Standing Committee on Defence Production has called for work to be accelerated on the country's long-delayed programme to develop a naval shipyard in Gwadar, a port city on Pakistan's southwestern coast.
> 
> A statement by Pakistan's Senate on 27 May said its defence production committee had "laid stress to expedite the completion [of the shipyard]", which was first proposed in 2008.
> 
> The Senate added that the construction project should be overseen by the country's Ministry of Defence Production, which should "supervise all work [including] conducting feasibility studies [and] infrastructure to [support] future load and density requirements".
> 
> The new shipyard would be focused on meeting the Pakistan Navy?s requirements and defence export opportunities, alongside pursuing commercial shipbuilding contracts to strengthen revenue streams, said the Senate.


Brilliant, finally
Should build one in ormara too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

C4iSR: Maritime

Aselsan to supply Zargana torpedo countermeasures for Pakistan’s submarines

Lale Sariibrahimoglu, Istanbul - Jane's Navy International

31 May 2019

Follow

RSS


Aselsan will export its locally developed Zargana torpedo countermeasures system for submarines to Pakistan, Turkey's state-owned Anatolia news agency reported on 29 May.

The system will be fitted on Pakistan's three Khalid (Agosta 90B)-class diesel-electric attack submarines as part of the boats' midlife upgrade, under a contract awarded to Turkish defence company STM (Savunma Teknolojileri Mühendislik ve Ticaret).

The inclusion of the Zargana system follows an earlier contract amendment, which was signed between STM and the Pakistani government in March 2018. The original contract to upgrade the Khalid-class boats was signed in June 2016.

Aselsan has also supplied the Zargana system to Indonesia for the service's Nagapasa-class submarines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

Pakistan navy now needs to aquire a rescue ship as well something like Turkish MOSHIP.

https://www.ssb.gov.tr/Website/contentList.aspx?PageID=374&LangID=2


----------



## Tamiyah

BHarwana said:


> Pakistan navy now needs to aquire a rescue ship as well something like Turkish MOSHIP.
> 
> https://www.ssb.gov.tr/Website/contentList.aspx?PageID=374&LangID=2


PN does not have any type of rescue ship? 
What role does it play (rescue ship)?


----------



## BHarwana

Tamiyah said:


> PN does not have any type of rescue ship?
> What role does it play (rescue ship)?


Pakistan Navy has expanded a lot. Multiple ships have been inducted in recent time and many are about to be delivered to PN. In my understanding it is time to order rescue ship. The role of rescue ship is to save crew of submarines ship that have sunk. It can provide life support and can retrieve crew from a sunken submarine or ship. Plus with CPEC will bring a lot of Maritime traffic to the area and accidents happen so we require rescue ship for civilian traffic as well. Turkey MOSHIP is a good vessel it has submerged rescue capability of 600 meters. Similar ships are also available with China but currently Turkey is leader in rescue ship market.

It also can detect submerged ships and vessels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tamiyah

BHarwana said:


> Pakistan Navy has expanded a lot. Multiple ships have been inducted in recent time and many are about to be delivered to PN. In my understanding it is time to order rescue ship. The role of rescue ship is to save crew of submarines ship that have sunk. It can provide life support and can retrieve crew from a sunken submarine or ship. Plus with CPEC will bring a lot of Maritime traffic to the area and accidents happen so we require rescue ship for civilian traffic as well. Turkey MOSHIP is a good vessel it has submerged rescue capability of 600 meters. Similar ships are also available with China but currently Turkey is leader in rescue ship market.
> 
> It also can detect submerged ships and vessels.


Do we have any sufficient funds and is there any interest from PN?


----------



## TsAr

BHarwana said:


> Pakistan Navy has expanded a lot. Multiple ships have been inducted in recent time and many are about to be delivered to PN. In my understanding it is time to order rescue ship. The role of rescue ship is to save crew of submarines ship that have sunk. It can provide life support and can retrieve crew from a sunken submarine or ship. Plus with CPEC will bring a lot of Maritime traffic to the area and accidents happen so we require rescue ship for civilian traffic as well. Turkey MOSHIP is a good vessel it has submerged rescue capability of 600 meters. Similar ships are also available with China but currently Turkey is leader in rescue ship market.
> 
> It also can detect submerged ships and vessels.


India has recently bought a dsrv vehicle from UK which can dive up to 650meters, before that they had a aggrement with USA for submarine rescue, wonder what options PN has @Rashid Mahmood might be able to shed some light on this matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

TsAr said:


> India has recently bought a dsrv vehicle from UK which can dive up to 650meters, before that they had a aggrement with USA for submarine rescue, wonder what options PN has @Rashid Mahmood might be able to shed some light on this matter.


There was Pakistani Sea King helicopter crash in the past which was recovered by Turkey so I think Pakistan has an agreement with Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Turan09

BHarwana said:


> There was Pakistani Sea King helicopter crash in the past which was recovered by Turkey so I think Pakistan has an agreement with Turkey.



As far as I know, We dont have an official ''agreement'' about that which it is not even necessary anyway... Pakistan asked for help, we helped... If another recovery become necessary (I hope It wont) we will help again. 

But of course Turkey And Pakistan arent close geographically... so It takes time Before we arrive so if Pakistan get that capacity herself it will be much better for rescue. Time is so important for rescue missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BHarwana

Turan09 said:


> As far as I know, We dont have an official ''agreement'' about that which it is not even necessary anyway... Pakistan asked for help, we helped... If another recovery become necessary (I hope It wont) we will help again.
> 
> But of course Turkey And Pakistan arent close geographically... so It takes time Before we arrive so if Pakistan get that capacity herself it will be much better for rescue. Time is so important for rescue missions.


Turkey has 2 bases close to Pakistan one in Qatar and other in Africa. So agreement with Turkey makes sense but with naval fleet growing Pakistan should order one as ship is also good at other roles than just rescue. Ship can conduct deep sea surveillance as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Turan09

BHarwana said:


> Turkey has 2 bases close to Pakistan one in Qatar and other in Africa. So agreement with Turkey makes sense but with naval fleet growing Pakistan should order one as ship is also good at other roles than just rescue. Ship can conduct deep sea surveillance as well.



Yes we have bases but I dont think a Turkish rescue ship would stay in qatar or somalia, if there is no need for that that kind of ships would stay in Turkey. And came from Turkey to Pakistan if some thing bad happen. But of course it will take time. I agree, Pakistan navy is growing so you need this kind of capacity too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

With an aim to accentuate the significance of Clean Air and to promote awareness for protection and preservation of the environment, Pakistan Navy observed World Environment Day with full enthusiasm.

World Environment Day is observed internationally on 05 June every year under the auspices of United Nations Environment Programme (UNEP). The purpose of the day is to bring worldwide focus on importance of clean environment and stimulate attention and actions for its preservation focusing on a specific aspect of environment every year under a certain theme. 
The theme selected for this year’s World Environment Day is ‘Air Pollution’ which is a major source of concern for mankind. Air borne pollutants are responsible for about one third of deaths from strokes, chronic respiratory diseases and lungs cancer as well as one quarter of deaths from heart attacks. 
Pakistan Navy also observes World Environment Day regularly. To mark importance of the day, numerous activities are arranged by Pakistan Navy to highlight significance of environment and promote awareness amongst public, concerned agencies and departments. The aim of these activities is to come together and explore renewable energy alternatives and application of green technologies to keep our atmosphere clean and to improve the quality of air that we breathe. These activities include Tree Plantation and Beach Cleaning Campaigns, Environment Awareness Walks, Lectures & Seminars on significance of the day and Social Media Campaigns. Such events play a pivotal role in enhancing awareness about importance of environment amongst the general populace. 
Chief of the Naval Staff in his message on the day, reaffirmed Pakistan Navy’s commitment to ensure a cleaner and safer environment especially against air pollution which directly affects our quality of life. Naval Chief emphasized that our conduct in all walks of life should be in line with the principles for conservation of environment. Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi further reiterated that Pakistan Navy will continue to play its due role in this noble cause

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Sunny4pak

Aryeih Leib said:


> Sir how did you create that intro ? Please help if possible


That is in After Effect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

A recent rumor (September 2017) claimed that an improved variant called Z-9E is under development which might carry a bigger anti-ship missile.
- Last Updated 6/10/19

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Naval Chief Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi says Pakistan Navy is all time ready to cope with maritime security challenges faced by the country.

He was addressing the participants of a course at National Defense University in Islamabad on Tuesday.


----------



## ghazi52

Commander US Naval Forces Central Command (NAVCENT)/ Commander US Fifth Fleet/ Commander Combined Maritime Forces Vice Admiral James Malloy called on Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi in his office at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad. During the meeting, matters of mutual interest including bilateral naval collaboration and maritime security environment in the Indian Ocean Region were discussed. Pakistan Navy has been a regular contributor to the Combined Maritime Force since 2004 and has also commanded Multinational Combined Task Forces 150 & 151, eleven and eight times respectively. Presently, Pakistan Navy holds the command of Combined Task Force 150 (CTF-150).


----------



## aziqbal

has anyone else experience such a procurement by the Pakistan navy as we are seeing now?

we can't really complain, times are good right now 

those Chinese SSK will give PN submarine launched cruise missile capability 

and the Type 054AP will give us VLS, more importantly air defence from the sea 

also if they are modified to carry land attack cruise missiles a very powerful thing 

the 2 x OPV and 4 x 600-ton cutters and 2 x 1500-ton cutters and Azmat Class are all eggs in the basket

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed_yusuf

aziqbal said:


> has anyone else experience such a procurement by the Pakistan navy as we are seeing now?
> 
> we can't really complain, times are good right now
> 
> those Chinese SSK will give PN submarine launched cruise missile capability
> 
> and the Type 054AP will give us VLS, more importantly air defence from the sea
> 
> also if they are modified to carry land attack cruise missiles a very powerful thing
> 
> the 2 x OPV and 4 x 600-ton cutters and 2 x 1500-ton cutters and Azmat Class are all eggs in the basket



don't forget Ada class corvette

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## aziqbal

syed_yusuf said:


> don't forget Ada class corvette



In my opinion Ada class is waste of time and money 

We should have gone for the Istanbul clsss which is under construction now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RadarGudumluMuhimmat

aziqbal said:


> In my opinion Ada class is waste of time and money
> 
> We should have gone for the Istanbul clsss which is under construction now




Absolutely I agree. They probably made this choice because of financial difficulties. It was said that they would not use some options in the Ada Class.


----------



## syed_yusuf

RadarGudumluMuhimmat said:


> Absolutely I agree. They probably made this choice because of financial difficulties. It was said that they would not use some options in the Ada Class.



I believe PN is opted for ada class to be customized for PN needs, will not be plain vanila Melgim but an upgraded one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xbat

pak milgems will have 2x8cells VLS, they will accommodate SAM , probably chineese ly80 for beginning, later may be Turkish hisar or G40(if it go production)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tamiyah

xbat said:


> pak milgems will have 2x8cells VLS, they will accommodate SAM , probably chineese ly80 for beginning, later may be Turkish hisar or G40(if it go production)


Are you sure about it?


----------



## xbat

i read it somewhere but i cant provide a reliable source yet.


----------



## Army research

xbat said:


> i read it somewhere but i cant provide a reliable source yet.


If that's true, that's akin to saar class class and would be a excellent procurement , 
Hopefully it's true but up till now all available data has proved otherwise


----------



## ghazi52

General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee, addressed the participants of Naval Staff Course at Pakistan Navy War College, Lahore.


----------



## ghazi52

Manora Lighthouse Karachi 1900's:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Command and Staff Conference of Pakistan Navy *concluded today at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad. The Conference was chaired by Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi. Matters related to operational preparedness, developmental plans of Pakistan Navy, prevailing security situation and training & welfare of troops were reviewed. Detailed briefings on various ongoing and future projects and plans of Pakistan Navy were also given to Chief of the Naval Staff. While making an overall appraisal of the prevalent security environment, Chief of the Naval Staff expressed his utmost confidence over operational preparedness of Pakistan Navy. The Naval Chief reiterated Pakistan Navy’s unflinching resolve to ensure seaward defence of vital maritime infrastructure and protection of the maritime interests of Pakistan against all threats and challenges. Command & Staff Conference is the apex decision making body of Pakistan Navy in which all Chiefs of Staff, Principal Staff Officers and Field Commanders undertake strategic review of Pakistan Navy’s Policies and Plans.


----------



## ghazi52

Hydrography- Safe Shipping & Promoting Blue Economy

‎Pakistan Navy celebrating ‎World Hydrography Day today with this year's ‎WHD theme i.e. ''Hydrography Information Driving Marine Knowledge






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi chaired 135th Board of Directors meeting at Shipyard & Engineering Works, Karachi. Naval Chief expressed his satisfaction on the progress of ongoing projects and approved new projects to be undertaken by KS&EW.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Bullzz

111th Midshipmen & 20th SSC Course Commissioning Parade held at Pak Naval Academy. Commander Royal Saudi Naval Forces (RSNF) V/Adm Fahad Bin Abdullah Al-Ghofaily graced the occasion as Chief Guest. CNS Adm Zafar Mahmood Abbasi welcomed the Chief Guest upon arrival at PNA.

The Commissioning Parade comprised 77 Midshipmen (including 2 Midshipmen from Bahrain, 7 from Qatar & 3 from KSA) as well as 98 Cadets of Short Service Commission Course including 25 female Cadets.

At the culmination of Commissioning Parade, Midshipman Talha Masood was awarded Sword of Honour, Midshipman Faizan Saeed won Academy's Dirk, Officer Cadet(OC) Abdulrahman Ali Ebrahim Jasim Al Malki from Bahrain won CNS Gold Medal & OC Manaal Ayesha won Commandant Gold Medal.

https://t.co/byymBdtPJc


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, exchanging views with Army General Oleg Salyukov C-in-C Russian Ground Forces, Russian Federation, at Naval Headquarters Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Ship ASLAT with embarked AL-43 helicopter, visited Jeddah Port, Kingdom of Saudi Arabia as part of overseas deployment for Regional Maritime Security Patrols (West) in Arabian Sea. Deployment of PNS ASLAT in RMSP is aimed at ensuring maritime security in the region in line with Government of Pakistan’s policy and international obligations. PNS ASLAT is front line warship of Pakistan Navy Fleet & fourth ship of Sword Class frigate project; built at Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works. The ship is fitted with state of the art weapons and sensors, capable of undertaking wide range of maritime operations in multi threat environment. 

Upon its arrival at the port, the ship was given a warm welcome by Commander Replenishment Group Royal Saudi Naval Forces (RSNF) Western Fleet alongwith Joint Operations Centre, Jeddah and other RSNF officials. During stay at Jeddah port, Commanding Officer PNS ASLAT, Captain Shafiq Ur Rehman PN called on Commander Western Fleet RSNF. During meeting, the Commanding Officer, conveyed sincere regards on behalf of Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, Chief of the Naval Staff to the Royal Saudi Naval Forces and highlighted that visit of PNS ASLAT is manifestation of multifaceted long term collaboration that exists between the two navies. 

A reception was also held onboard PNS ASLAT which was attended by officers of the Royal Saudi Naval Forces, Egyptian Navy and prominent Pakistani expatriates. Mr. Muhammad Hassan, Consul at Consulate General of Pakistan at Jeddah and N & AA(P) Riyadh, Group Captain Arshad Mukhtar Khan were also present at the occasion. Later, the officers and men of PNS ASLAT also underwent various joint training sessions with Royal Saudi Naval Forces at Jeddah. 

Upon culmination of the visit, ship resumed Regional Maritime Security Patrols (West) in Arabian Sea. Pakistan and Kingdom of Saudi Arabia are tied in eternal bonds of religion and brotherhood. The visit by PNS ASLAT will further enhance Pakistan Navy's bilateral relations with Royal Saudi Naval Forces in diverse avenues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan Navy Ship ASLAT with embarked AL-43 helicopter, visited Jeddah Port, Kingdom of Saudi Arabia as part of overseas deployment for Regional Maritime Security Patrols (West) in Arabian Sea. Deployment of PNS ASLAT in RMSP is aimed at ensuring maritime security in the region in line with Government of Pakistan’s policy and international obligations. PNS ASLAT is front line warship of Pakistan Navy Fleet & fourth ship of Sword Class frigate project; built at Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works. The ship is fitted with state of the art weapons and sensors, capable of undertaking wide range of maritime operations in multi threat environment.
> 
> Upon its arrival at the port, the ship was given a warm welcome by Commander Replenishment Group Royal Saudi Naval Forces (RSNF) Western Fleet alongwith Joint Operations Centre, Jeddah and other RSNF officials. During stay at Jeddah port, Commanding Officer PNS ASLAT, Captain Shafiq Ur Rehman PN called on Commander Western Fleet RSNF. During meeting, the Commanding Officer, conveyed sincere regards on behalf of Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, Chief of the Naval Staff to the Royal Saudi Naval Forces and highlighted that visit of PNS ASLAT is manifestation of multifaceted long term collaboration that exists between the two navies.
> 
> A reception was also held onboard PNS ASLAT which was attended by officers of the Royal Saudi Naval Forces, Egyptian Navy and prominent Pakistani expatriates. Mr. Muhammad Hassan, Consul at Consulate General of Pakistan at Jeddah and N & AA(P) Riyadh, Group Captain Arshad Mukhtar Khan were also present at the occasion. Later, the officers and men of PNS ASLAT also underwent various joint training sessions with Royal Saudi Naval Forces at Jeddah.
> 
> Upon culmination of the visit, ship resumed Regional Maritime Security Patrols (West) in Arabian Sea. Pakistan and Kingdom of Saudi Arabia are tied in eternal bonds of religion and brotherhood. The visit by PNS ASLAT will further enhance Pakistan Navy's bilateral relations with Royal Saudi Naval Forces in diverse avenues.



What is al-43 heli ?? 

Aérospatiale Alouette III I guess typo ??


----------



## Avid Aviator

khanasifm said:


> What is al-43 heli ??
> 
> Aérospatiale Alouette III I guess typo ??


Alouette III heli having S/N 43.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alimobin memon

fatman17 said:


> Sea Platforms
> 
> Damen launches first of two corvettes for Pakistan Navy
> 
> Gabriel Dominguez, London - Jane's Defence Weekly
> 
> 20 May 2019
> 
> Follow
> 
> RSS
> 
> 
> The first of two corvettes on order for the PN was launched on 17 May at the facilities of Dutch shipbuilder Damen in Galati, Romania. Source: Pakistan Navy
> 
> The first of two corvettes on order for the Pakistan Navy (PN) has been launched at the facilities of Dutch shipbuilder Damen in Galati, Romania.
> 
> The service announced on its Facebook page that the 2,300-ton vessel, which had been previously described as an offshore patrol vessel (OPV), entered the water on 17 May in a ceremony held at the shipyard in Romania and attended by PN Vice Admiral Abdul Aleem, among others.
> 
> The contract for the two vessels was signed in June 2017, with the first corvette expected to enter service by the end of 2019, and the second one set to be delivered by mid-2020, according to the navy.
> 
> Vice Adm Aleem was quoted as saying during the ceremony that these platforms "will act as force multipliers in enhancing [the] navy's capability of safeguarding maritime frontiers and will offer more flexibility in the conduct of [the] Pakistan Navy's initiative of independent Regional Maritime Security Patrols in the Indian Ocean Region".
> 
> The multirole corvettes have been previously described by the PN as "state-of-the-art vessels" especially suited for anti-surface, anti-air, and maritime security operations.
> 
> Each of them features a helicopter pad to facilitate search-and-rescue missions, as well as surveillance and intelligence-gathering operations. No further details were provided about the systems or weapons set to be fitted onto the class.
> View attachment 561361



Pretty sure these are bought with vision that they will be equipped later with domestic antiship or chinese plus ciws and Anti air capability.


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Navy receives its second ATR-72 aircraft equipped with Maritime Patrol & Attack capabilities. 

https://t.co/aKlf29rdTo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Air Platforms

Pakistan Navy receives second ATR-72 MPA

Gabriel Dominguez, London - Jane's Defence Weekly

10 July 2019

Follow

RSS


The Pakistan Navy received in late June the second of two ATR-72 twin-engine turboprops converted into MPAs (seen here). Source: Rheinland Air Service

The Pakistan Navy (PN) has received the second of two ATR-72 twin-engine turboprops converted into maritime patrol aircraft (MPA) under a contract signed in 2015.

In a 10 July press release Germany-based company Rheinland Air Service (RAS) said that it handed over the second example of the type, which is now known as the RAS 72 Sea Eagle, during a ceremony held at RAS headquarters in Mönchengladbach shortly after the platform was introduced to the general public at the Paris Air Show 2019, which was held from 17 to 23 June.

The first aircraft, which was handed over by RAS in June 2018, re-entered service with the PN on 12 December 2018 in a ceremony held at naval air station PNS Mehran in Karachi (both ATR-72s had previously been in service with the PN as transports).

The RAS 72 Sea Eagle is equipped with a long-range, active electronically scanned array (AESA) multimode radar, as well as electro-optic/infrared (EO/IR) sensors to deliver aerial, maritime, and ground surveillance, according to RAS.

The platform also features an acoustic processing system, sonobuoy launchers, a broadband satellite communications system, an electronic support measures suite, a self-protection suite, and two weapon hard-points, enabling anti-submarine warfare (ASW) and maritime patrol capabilities. The PN's two RAS 72 Sea Eagles also feature Aerodata's mission management system, called AeroMission, for ASW.

"The variety of state-of-the-art on-board sensors enable operators and decision makers to detect and identify sensitive targets above or below the surface of the ocean, while transmitting all the information captured on-board in real-time to the dedicated command centre," said the company, adding that the RAS 72 Sea Eagle offers operational flexibility as it can be used not only for ASW and maritime patrol missions but also for search-and-rescue and other humanitarian operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tank131

Do we know the specs of the AESA on board, and without a MAD, how effective will it be in the detection of subs.


----------



## khanasifm

Pn did order or already received third platform or Atr-72 but was not upgraded correct ??

https://www.planespotters.net/airline/Pakistan-Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Tank131 said:


> Do we know the specs of the AESA on board, and without a MAD,


with Radar range of *320 NM* (570+ KM) it can keep track on vessel at edge of Pakistan's EEZ which at its maximum limit is *350 NM* 
https://www.leonardocompany.com/doc...easpray_7500E_LQ_mm07777_.pdf?t=1538987509857

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araz

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 570201


@hassan1.
Could you please post a few lines to explain why you are posting a picture and what do you want to say. It would be immensely helpful.
A


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Pak Navy's Yuan Class Submarines Features.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PNS SHAHJAHAN, with embarked AL-43 helicopter, visited Port Sultan Qaboos, Muscat as part of Overseas Deployment for Regional Maritime Security Patrols (RMSP) in North Arabian Sea. Deployment of PNS SHAHJAHAN in North Arabian Sea is primarily focused on fulfilling international obligations for ensuring safety and security of these waters for international shipping. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Corsair255

Ladies and gentlemen,
Turkish Defense Industry, ASFAT, proudly presents:
Introducing Milgem Corvette-P(akistan)

(I think these are the first visuals of the actual configuration)

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
11


----------



## HRK

Corsair255 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen,
> Turkish Defense Industry, ASFAT, proudly presents:
> Introducing Milgem Corvette-P(akistan)
> 
> (I think these are the first visuals of the actual configuration)
> View attachment 570618


I would request you to plz post the source of the image

Gentlemen @Quwa / @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Arsalan @cabatli_53 

it appears they have decrease the number of anti-ship missiles from 16 to 8 and made room for VLS modules at the front

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Corsair255

These pictures belong to model ships made by a friend of mine who is professionally involved in model shipbuilding and are officially assigned by the platform manufacturer.

The photos have been posted on his Linked-in account only for his contacts, and I don't prefer to disclose them at this stage because of being afraid of jeopardizing his work but, hey in the following days it'll be un-covered more and more i guess.

At first glance, I noticed:
2x8 16 Cells (can go up to 64 if quad packed) Vertical Launchers at the back side of main gun.
By the way, the main gun is 76 mm Oto-Malera despite it looks like a different gun.
RAM is gone, replaced by Korkut-Naval.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

HRK said:


> I would request you to plz post the source of the image
> 
> Gentlemen @Quwa / @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Arsalan @cabatli_53
> 
> it appears they have decrease the number of anti-ship missiles from 16 to 8 and made room for VLS modules at the front


Clearly shows 16 VLS!!

This is good news. Specially if a quad-pack(able) missile becomes available in future this platform will acquire a formidably AAD capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

Arsalan said:


> But regarding AShM being reduced to 8,


mistake on my part I was under the wrong impression

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

HRK said:


> mistake on my part I was under the wrong impression


Oh, thats sorted then.  (may be you can change that in your post? I will edit mine)

Ok so about VLS, it looks like the space was there. The main gun might have been moved ahead a bit. I do not think the VLS are to be accommodated by increasing the overall length of the ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Arsalan said:


> (may be you can change that in your post?


human make mistakes ... so do I ...its not a big deal .... hahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Corsair255 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen,
> Turkish Defense Industry, ASFAT, proudly presents:
> Introducing Milgem Corvette-P(akistan)
> 
> (I think these are the first visuals of the actual configuration)
> View attachment 570618


Need to put this info on Milgem - Ada Class corvette thread.


----------



## Zarvan

The kind of ship which Pakistan Navy should have. It most likely has two types of VLS, one for air defence, and one for long range cruise missiles. Plus 8 Anti Ship Missiles. No need to buy from USA, but our friends at north can make a dam good copy and most likely a better copy of it. 

@Rashid Mahmood


----------



## MastanKhan

Zarvan said:


> The kind of ship which Pakistan Navy should have. It most likely has two types of VLS, one for air defence, and one for long range cruise missiles. Plus 8 Anti Ship Missiles. No need to buy from USA, but our friends at north can make a dam good copy and most likely a better copy of it.
> 
> @Rashid Mahmood



Damn---
Thori si jo pee li hai
Chori tau nahin ki hai

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

Bilateral Naval Exercise ‘AYYILDIZ-2019’ spread over 12 days b/w Pak Navy's Special Service Group & Turkish Navy's Special Forces, concluded at Khi. The Special Ops excercise is reflection of strong bilateral naval cooperation b/w the two brotherly navies. https://t.co/ASYoBb69wj


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Bilateral Naval Exercise ‘AYYILDIZ-2019’ spread over 12 days b/w Pak Navy's Special Service Group & Turkish Navy's Special Forces, concluded at Khi. The Special Ops excercise is reflection of strong bilateral naval cooperation b/w the two brotherly navies. https://t.co/ASYoBb69wj


Pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi NI (M) chaired the 41st meeting of the Board of Governors of Bahria University at BU Head Office Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

#PakNavy inaugurated 21st Air Defence Battalion at #Ormara. COMCOAST V/Adm M Fayyaz Gilani was the Chief Guest on the occasion. The Battalion, equipped with modern Air Def Weapons / Sensors, will augment the Air Def at western AoR including #CPEC related projects & #Gwadar Port. https://t.co/CPpk4xtRBA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MystryMan

Is PN still interested in swift ship corvette?


----------



## Tamiyah

MystryMan said:


> Is PN still interested in swift ship corvette?


@Khafee can answer you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Independence Day.....

The day of sacrifice
The day of achievement
The day of Spirit
Freedom is our greatest blessing
Faith is our strongest power

#HumAikHain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

MystryMan said:


> Is PN still interested in swift ship corvette?


I don't think so.

It seems the Damen OPV 1900 was bought as an alternative to the Swift Corvettes, especially as the PN is now calling the new Damen ships "corvettes." If the budget permits, I expect we'll see a follow-on order of Damen ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Tank131

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> It seems the Damen OPV 1900 was bought as an alternative to the Swift Corvettes, especially as the PN is now calling the new Damen ships "corvettes." If the budget permits, I expect we'll see a follow-on order of Damen ships.



Bilal do you know what the layout/loadout of these ships will be in OPV and corvette mode. Furthermore, do they have any antisub capability or any anti-air capabilities?


----------



## khanasifm

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> It seems the Damen OPV 1900 was bought as an alternative to the Swift Corvettes, especially as the PN is now calling the new Damen ships "corvettes." If the budget permits, I expect we'll see a follow-on order of Damen ships.



Make sense this means the danish ship will have similar weapon configuration , impressive speed and endurance for 75 meter swift ? 


https://swiftships.com/?media_dl=3857


----------



## khanasifm

Damen Opv specs pn has customised 90m version endurance is impressive but speed is less than swift but carries telescopic hanger for sea king class 11 ton heli


----------



## khanasifm

Damen cooperation yard ?? At Karachi


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Tank131 said:


> Bilal do you know what the layout/loadout of these ships will be in OPV and corvette mode. Furthermore, do they have any antisub capability or any anti-air capabilities?





khanasifm said:


> Make sense this means the danish ship will have similar weapon configuration , impressive speed and endurance for 75 meter swift ?
> 
> 
> https://swiftships.com/?media_dl=3857


According to the CNS, the Damen OPVs will have AShM/LACM, CIWS, AAGs, and EW.


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Navy fires indigenous Harba anti-ship cruise missile

August 2019 News Navy Naval Maritime Defense Industry

POSTED ON TUESDAY, 13 AUGUST 2019 10:11


According to the Twitter account of Defence and Strategic Studies, “[PNS Himmat] fired an indigenously developed Harba naval cruise missile, which is a surface-to-surface anti-ship missile with land-attack capability,”

Pakistan Navy fires indigenous Harba anti ship cruise missilePakistan Navy ‘Harba’ anti-ship cruise missile (ASCM) fired from the Azmat-class fast attack craft (FAC) PNS Himmat (Picture source: Pakistan Navy via Twitter account of Defence and Strategic Studies)

If the Harba ASCM is a variant of the Babur, Defence and Strategic Studies speculates, then it would essentially be a long-range sea-skimming ASCM. Like the C-802 ASCM, the Harba ASCM would likely rely on an inertial navigation system (INS)-based mid-course guidance system coupled with a terminal-stage active-homing seeker. It is not known what kind of active seeker the Harba ASCM is using, though for anti-ship warfare (AShW) active radar-homing (ARH) is a widespread solution. However, imaging infrared (IIR) could be an alternative, especially involving cases where strong electronic warfare (EW) and electronic countermeasures (ECM) jamming is expected (which can interfere or scuttle an ARH seeker).

The key aspect of the Harba is its potential range – 450 km or 700 km (depending on whether it is derived from the Babur 3 or Babur Version 2, respectively).

The Azmat-class FAC is not equipped with a long-range radar for surface target detection, tracking and mid-course guidance. To fully utilize the Harba’s range as an AShW solution, Defence and Strategic Studies explains, the PNS Himmat will require an off-board sensor, which could be another ship, an aircraft – such as the ZDK03/Karakoram Eagle airborne early warning and control platform – or land/shore-based radar to provide mid-course guidance. However, this would not be necessary if the Harba is used as a LACM against a fixed target, the PNS Himmat crew can simply input target information to the Harba’s INS guidance suite.

It would make sense for the Harba to be a standard ASCM of the forthcoming frigates being bought from China. Defense News reported that Pakistan inked a contract in June 2017 for a Type 054A frigate in the same sensor and weapons configuration as the People’s Liberation Army Navy’s ships. As per the Defense News report, Pakistan plans to procure a total of up to three of these frigates.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Navy Sea Kings on Exercise.


Westland WS-61 Sea King Mk45 helicopters operated by the Pakistan Naval (PN) Aviation Wing took part in the bilateral exercise Ayyildiz 2019 (the Turkish word for crescent and star) held in Karachi recently, writes Waseem Abbas.

The manoeuvres involved the Su Altı Taarruz (SAT, or Underwater Offence, the special operations forces unit of the Turkish Navy) together with the Pakistan Navy’s Special Service Group (Navy).

The 12th in the series of bilateral exercises commenced on July 17 and involved Sea Kings belonging to 111 (Anti-submarine Warfare) Squadron. These undertook numerous counter-terrorism activities in the maritime domain in support of the participating special operations forces. The exercise concluded on July 28.

Pakistan originally took delivery of six Sea King Mk45s, which first entered service in July 1975. Following the loss of one of these on February 8, 1986, a single ex-Royal Navy Sea King HAS5 was acquired as an attrition replacement and delivered as a Mk45A in January 1989.

Six Sea King Mk45/45As are currently operated by 111 Squadron at Pakistan Naval Station Mehran, Karachi. A further seven second-hand Sea Kings have also been acquired more recently from the UK Ministry of Defence. These were formally handed over in the UK on May 24, 2017. The deal involved five Sea King HC4 ‘Junglies’, the other two being former Royal Air Force search-and-rescue Sea King HAR3As.

Under a separate contract, Vector Aerospace prepared three of the ex-UK Sea Kings (two HC4 and one HAR3A model) for service in Pakistan, stripped two HC4s for spares in the UK, and sent an HC4 and a HAR3A as spares ships to Pakistan. The three operational aircraft entered service from December 2017 but one of the ‘Junglies’ was lost in an accident on August 31, 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Tank131

fatman17 said:


> Pakistan Navy fires indigenous Harba anti-ship cruise missile
> 
> August 2019 News Navy Naval Maritime Defense Industry
> 
> POSTED ON TUESDAY, 13 AUGUST 2019 10:11
> 
> 
> According to the Twitter account of Defence and Strategic Studies, “[PNS Himmat] fired an indigenously developed Harba naval cruise missile, which is a surface-to-surface anti-ship missile with land-attack capability,”
> 
> Pakistan Navy fires indigenous Harba anti ship cruise missilePakistan Navy ‘Harba’ anti-ship cruise missile (ASCM) fired from the Azmat-class fast attack craft (FAC) PNS Himmat (Picture source: Pakistan Navy via Twitter account of Defence and Strategic Studies)
> 
> If the Harba ASCM is a variant of the Babur, Defence and Strategic Studies speculates, then it would essentially be a long-range sea-skimming ASCM. Like the C-802 ASCM, the Harba ASCM would likely rely on an inertial navigation system (INS)-based mid-course guidance system coupled with a terminal-stage active-homing seeker. It is not known what kind of active seeker the Harba ASCM is using, though for anti-ship warfare (AShW) active radar-homing (ARH) is a widespread solution. However, imaging infrared (IIR) could be an alternative, especially involving cases where strong electronic warfare (EW) and electronic countermeasures (ECM) jamming is expected (which can interfere or scuttle an ARH seeker).
> 
> The key aspect of the Harba is its potential range – 450 km or 700 km (depending on whether it is derived from the Babur 3 or Babur Version 2, respectively).
> 
> The Azmat-class FAC is not equipped with a long-range radar for surface target detection, tracking and mid-course guidance. To fully utilize the Harba’s range as an AShW solution, Defence and Strategic Studies explains, the PNS Himmat will require an off-board sensor, which could be another ship, an aircraft – such as the ZDK03/Karakoram Eagle airborne early warning and control platform – or land/shore-based radar to provide mid-course guidance. However, this would not be necessary if the Harba is used as a LACM against a fixed target, the PNS Himmat crew can simply input target information to the Harba’s INS guidance suite.
> 
> It would make sense for the Harba to be a standard ASCM of the forthcoming frigates being bought from China. Defense News reported that Pakistan inked a contract in June 2017 for a Type 054A frigate in the same sensor and weapons configuration as the People’s Liberation Army Navy’s ships. As per the Defense News report, Pakistan plans to procure a total of up to three of these frigates.
> View attachment 573930


3 type 054A? We were told 4 of these ships or did i miss something?


----------



## khanasifm

Tank131 said:


> 3 type 054A? We were told 4 of these ships or did i miss something?



Per navy official news 2 plus 2 =

https://www.navyrecognition.com/ind...4a-frigates-from-china-for-pakistan-navy.html


4 x type 054ap
4x Turkish ship
2x damen ship 

Pn will Decom 4x type21


----------



## ghazi52

CHIEF OF THE NAVAL STAFF INAUGURATES HEADQUARTERS SPECIAL SERVICE GROUP (NAVY) AND NAVAL SPECIAL OPERATIONS TRAINING CENTRE


----------



## Inception-06

The US Coast Guard transferred the former Cutters Key Biscayne and Grand Isle to
Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) in a ceremony at Coast Guard in Curtis Bay.
Maryland, USA on 07 Dec, 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166339427448295424

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aamir Hussain

khanasifm said:


> Per navy official news 2 plus 2 =
> 
> https://www.navyrecognition.com/ind...4a-frigates-from-china-for-pakistan-navy.html
> 
> 
> 4 x type 054ap
> 4x Turkish ship
> 2x damen ship
> 
> Pn will Decom 4x type21



I believe that will be the highest number of major surface combatants in PN Naval History. The highest number we had was in 88', if I remember it correctly, when we had 6 Gearing Class Destroyers and 8 Brooks/Garcia Class Frigates.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

Command & Staff Conference of Pakistan Navy held at NHQ. Matters related to Operational preparedness& prevailing security situation and training &welfare of troops were reviewed. Briefings on various ongoing&future projects and plans were also given to CNS https://t.co/gQMHO8Xzs1 https://t.co/xl1coXskYy


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

khanasifm said:


> Per navy official news 2 plus 2 =
> 
> https://www.navyrecognition.com/ind...4a-frigates-from-china-for-pakistan-navy.html
> 
> 
> 4 x type 054ap
> 4x Turkish ship
> 2x damen ship
> 
> Pn will Decom 4x type21


Possible Surface fleet of PN by 2025.
4 Type-54AP 
4 F22 P
3 Ada class
3 Jinnah class
2 Damen class
1 OHP (PN is interested in surplus 3 more OHPs from USN stocks)


----------



## Fieldmarshal

Their is no 2025.....we need them now !

Leasing is the best and the only option

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TsAr

Fieldmarshal said:


> Their is no 2025.....we need them now !
> 
> Leasing is the best and the only option


Only leasing option in my opinion would come from China.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

We would have to pick up retiring ships from Europe or China for interim use on Lease

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

https://www.defenseworld.net/news/2...ter_Commissioning_2_New_Warships#.XWqT0ShKhPY
May 18, 2019

Chinese Navy Retires *4 Destroyers* Days After Commissioning 2 New Warships






Official media identified the decommissioned ships as the guided-missile destroyers Kaifeng (Hull 109), Dalian (Hull 110), Zunyi (Hull 134) and Guilin (Hull 164) All of the four destroyers had been in service for more than 30 years.


Pick up the 4 ships till type054 arrive


These 4 frigates are just parked in china just decommissioned in May 2019 , 2 months ago














Just send a delegate and purchase them for gawadar port

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> https://www.defenseworld.net/news/2...ter_Commissioning_2_New_Warships#.XWqT0ShKhPY
> May 18, 2019
> 
> Chinese Navy Retires *4 Destroyers* Days After Commissioning 2 New Warships
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official media identified the decommissioned ships as the guided-missile destroyers Kaifeng (Hull 109), Dalian (Hull 110), Zunyi (Hull 134) and Guilin (Hull 164) All of the four destroyers had been in service for more than 30 years.
> 
> 
> Pick up the 4 ships till type054 arrive
> 
> 
> These 4 frigates are just parked in china just decommissioned in May 2019 , 2 months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just send a delegate and purchase them for gawadar port


Better to lease latest chinese destroyers not these junks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Continue... SHAMSHEER-E-BAHR VII is the Flagship war game of #Pakistan #Navy held biennially; wherein, tri-services & selective ministries participate. (2/2) https://t.co/ag9H299Sv3 https://t.co/WEhKXP6flc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Opening Session of #PakistanNavy War game SHAMSHEER-E-BAHR VII & logistic exercise TARSEEL-E-BAHAR II held at #Karachi today. President of #Pakistan, Dr Arif Alvi graced the occasion as Chief Guest. (1/2) https://t.co/ag9H299Sv3 https://t.co/EJkLMiDHi2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tank131

Tipu7 said:


> Possible Surface fleet of PN by 2025.
> 4 Type-54AP
> 4 F22 P
> 3 Ada class
> 3 Jinnah class
> 2 Damen class
> 1 OHP (PN is interested in surplus 3 more OHPs from USN stocks)



I think getting 3 Jinnah class AND 3 Ada will be too much of a tall task by 2025. Frankly, i think there wont be an Ada per se. With the models of PN MILGEM with a 12 cell VLS i think these will be the Jinnah class. I think initially PN was to do this in 2 stages but now I think they will just go for Jinnah from start.

As far as OHP go, i doubt this will happen. IF, they do want to get them however, i would say go for Adelaides instead. There are 3 remaining (the rest have been scuttled to make dive reefs). However the Adelaides have their MK13 launchers intact. The can be used for Harpoon or SM-2. They also have 8 cell Mk41s for essm. PN could install an i cell sylver A50 for Alamghir and try for either essm or sea-ceptor (CAMM). Then put them all through the GENESIS upgrade. They would be among the most potent ships in Arabian sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair

These ships are going to be like the battleships of WWII. Technology has changed but thinking has not. 

If you build a simple UUV (unmanned submarine), a simple small vessel that can take a one way trip to India's major Western ports, you can arm them with 4x torpedoes and 4x mines. They would cause major havoc for the IN and keep them down and out during a war. 

Similarly, if you invest in a squadron of JH-7As, they will sink Indian ships and threaten India's Southern Command. They will turn the Arabian Sea into a repeat of the Falklands War. 

But these out of the box, innovative solutions that would utilize current technology paradigms will not be accepted. At the cost of losing the coming war, the PN will continue to buy overpriced boats that will be saturated with Brahmos cruise missile from range. 

Maybe PN just wants to look pretty like a swan and then lie on the ocean floor. Their ego is too big or their minds are not contemporary enough to understand such solutions. @MastanKhan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tipu7

Armchair said:


> These ships are going to be like the battleships of WWII. Technology has changed but thinking has not.


Which ships?


Armchair said:


> If you build a simple UUV (unmanned submarine), a simple small vessel that can take a one way trip to India's major Western ports, you can arm them with 4x torpedoes and 4x mines. They would cause major havoc for the IN and keep them down and out during a war


USVs tech has yet to mature.
And naval warfare is not about invading enemy naval yards with suicidal missions. Rather it will be idiotic to expect that enemy will keep its vessels in yards during time of crisis.


Armchair said:


> Similarly, if you invest in a squadron of JH-7As, they will sink Indian ships and threaten India's Southern Command. They will turn the Arabian Sea into a repeat of the Falklands War.


JH7-A has mammoth RCS, poor engines, outdated avionics, poor availability rate, poor sortie rate and are very maintenance demanding. On one side you are talking about 'innovative' ideas, on other side you are 'suggesting' to move in backward direction by procuring an outdated aircraft with limited efficiency?


Armchair said:


> But these out of the box, innovative solutions that would utilize current technology paradigms will not be accepted. At the cost of losing the coming war, the PN will continue to buy overpriced boats that will be saturated with Brahmos cruise missile from range.


Wao!


Armchair said:


> Maybe PN just wants to look pretty like a swan and then lie on the ocean floor. Their ego is too big or their minds are not contemporary enough to understand such solutions.


O bhai, who are you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## CHI RULES

Tank131 said:


> I think getting 3 Jinnah class AND 3 Ada will be too much of a tall task by 2025. Frankly, i think there wont be an Ada per se. With the models of PN MILGEM with a 12 cell VLS i think these will be the Jinnah class. I think initially PN was to do this in 2 stages but now I think they will just go for Jinnah from start.
> 
> As far as OHP go, i doubt this will happen. IF, they do want to get them however, i would say go for Adelaides instead. There are 3 remaining (the rest have been scuttled to make dive reefs). However the Adelaides have their MK13 launchers intact. The can be used for Harpoon or SM-2. They also have 8 cell Mk41s for essm. PN could install an i cell sylver A50 for Alamghir and try for either essm or sea-ceptor (CAMM). Then put them all through the GENESIS upgrade. They would be among the most potent ships in Arabian sea.



Sir PN already has one OHP butt as per specs available on net it is armed with old Harpoons along with only air defense available is CIWS. So including this ship even in operational fleet is a big joke until and unless properly armed. Your comments on sole OHP of PN are welcomed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tank131

CHI RULES said:


> Sir PN already has one OHP butt as per specs available on net it is armed with old Harpoons along with only air defense available is CIWS. So including this ship even in operational fleet is a big joke until and unless properly armed. Your comments on sole OHP of PN are welcomed.


I was responding to the comment on PN getting more OHP. I DONT think it will happen but i stated if they are actually trying ti do so, they should try to buy the 3 remaining Adelaide instead. The Adelaides still have the MK13 Launchers to fire harpoons or SM2 (Of course PN could use it for harpoon only). The OHP from USN no longer have them. Additionally the Adelaides have mk41 vls (8 cells). I stated that IF PN was going for them or more OHP, then they could fit Sylver A50 (8 cell) on alamghir and try to get CAMM for arming all the ships. That would give the Adelaides the ability to have 32 vl launched med range SAMs and up to 30 harpoon from mk13. Alamghir would have 32 SAMs and 8 harpoons. Put them all through genesis upgrade for electronics overhaul and you have 4 potent ships for pennies. BUT i dont think pn is going to go for more OHP and for some reason definitely not the Adelaides. In that setting leave Alamghir as a training vessel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Tipu7 said:


> Possible Surface fleet of PN by 2025.
> 4 Type-54AP
> 4 F22 P
> 3 Ada class
> 3 Jinnah class
> 2 Damen class
> 1 OHP (PN is interested in surplus 3 more OHPs from USN stocks)





Tank131 said:


> I think getting 3 Jinnah class AND 3 Ada will be too much of a tall task by 2025. Frankly, i think there wont be an Ada per se. With the models of PN MILGEM with a 12 cell VLS i think these will be the Jinnah class. I think initially PN was to do this in 2 stages but now I think they will just go for Jinnah from start.
> 
> As far as OHP go, i doubt this will happen. IF, they do want to get them however, i would say go for Adelaides instead. There are 3 remaining (the rest have been scuttled to make dive reefs). However the Adelaides have their MK13 launchers intact. The can be used for Harpoon or SM-2. They also have 8 cell Mk41s for essm. PN could install an i cell sylver A50 for Alamghir and try for either essm or sea-ceptor (CAMM). Then put them all through the GENESIS upgrade. They would be among the most potent ships in Arabian sea.


IIRC the PN MILGEM will have a 16-cell VLS, but yes, it'll be 4 ships by the mid-2020s either way. 

That said, with the PN buying up the design rights, I think the goal is to procure additional MILGEM ships down the line, but through the 2030s. Officially, we haven't gotten much regarding an F-22P upgrade, so I wonder if the idea of replacing those ships (the first of which will be 20 years old in 2028) by 2040 holds water.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tipu7

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> IIRC the PN MILGEM will have a 16-cell VLS, but yes, it'll be 4 ships by the mid-2020s either way.
> 
> That said, with the PN buying up the design rights, I think the goal is to procure additional MILGEM ships down the line, but through the 2030s. Officially, we haven't gotten much regarding an F-22P upgrade, so I wonder if the idea of replacing those ships (the first of which will be 20 years old in 2028) by 2040 holds water.


PN is currently focussed on acquiring new vessels with smaller size but with sufficient capacity to deal with symmetric & asymmetric threats.
As per other surface vessels, replacing Tariq class is first preference. 
Acquiring a new jet powered MPA for supplementing Orions & ATRS is also on card.
Then comes the OHP. Now either PN will acquire more from USA and upgrade the whole fleet, or if fails to do so, will replace them with bigger Chinese option.
I don't think there are plans of replacing F22P by 2030.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Launching ceremony of state-of-the-art 2300 tons Offshore Patrol Vessel-II for #PakNavy held at M/s DAMEN Shipyard Galati, #Romania. Chief of Staff (Personnel), Vice Admiral Ather Mukhtar graced the occasion as Chief Guest. https://t.co/zm0kNLLmAs https://t.co/yEmvbUtARk


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Launching ceremony of state-of-the-art 2300 tons Offshore Patrol Vessel-II for #PakNavy held at M/s DAMEN Shipyard Galati, #Romania. Chief of Staff (Personnel), Vice Admiral Ather Mukhtar graced the occasion as Chief Guest. https://t.co/zm0kNLLmAs https://t.co/yEmvbUtARk


Weapons systems ?
1. Chinese 
2. Turkish 
3. East European 
4. American


----------



## fatman17

Damen launches second of two 2,300-ton corvettes for Pakistan Navy

Gabriel Dominguez, London - Jane's Defence Weekly

03 September 2019

Follow

RSS


The second of two 2,300-ton corvettes on order for the PN was launched on 3 September by Dutch shipbuilder Damen at the company’s facilities in Galati, Romania. Source: Pakistan Navy

Dutch shipbuilder Damen has launched the second of two 2,300-ton corvettes on order for the Pakistan Navy (PN) at its facilities in Galati, Romania.

The PN announced on its Facebook page that the vessel (with pennant number 272) entered the water on 3 September in a ceremony attended by PN Chief of Staff (Personnel) Vice Admiral Ather Mukhtar, among others.

The contract for the two platforms, which the PN has also referred to as offshore patrol vessels (OPVs), was signed in June 2017. The first ship, which was launched at the same shipyard on 17 May, is expected to enter service by the end of 2019, and the second one is set to be delivered by mid-2020, according to the navy.

Vice Adm Mukhtar was quoted as saying during the ceremony that the vessels "will act as force multipliers in enhancing [the] navy's capability of safeguarding maritime frontiers and will offer more flexibility in the conduct of [the] Pakistan Navy's initiative of independent Regional Maritime Security Patrols in the Indian Ocean Region".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

The aircraft, known as Sea Eagle, is part of a multi-year contract signed in 2015 for equipping the Pakistan Navy with a modern fleet of maritime patrol aircraft. https://t.co/uSlN0gmOSP https://t.co/c1rHsGFF82

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Promo of Pak Navy documentary "Zarb-e-Aab".
The Documentary is a depiction of professional & operational capabilities of Spl Force & Marines to face & fight any adversaries while defending the Maritime Frontiers.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

fatman17 said:


> The aircraft, known as Sea Eagle, is part of a multi-year contract signed in 2015 for equipping the Pakistan Navy with a modern fleet of maritime patrol aircraft. https://t.co/uSlN0gmOSP https://t.co/c1rHsGFF82
> View attachment 577679



The initial contract was for 2 aircraft conversion and since then I think pn has total of 3 or 4 atr so may be add more conversions , foker fleet of 5-6 out of which I think 4 were for anti sub/surface and rest for transport


----------



## fatman17

khanasifm said:


> The initial contract was for 2 aircraft conversion and since then I think pn has total of 3 or 4 atr so may be add more conversions , foker fleet of 5-6 out of which I think 4 were for anti sub/surface and rest for transport


They plan a multi role for this fleet.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy documentary "Zarb-e-Aab"


Pakistan Navy documentary* "Zarb-e-Aab"*

The Documentary is a depiction of professional & operational capabilities of Special Forces & Marines to face & fight any adversaries while defending the Maritime Frontiers.







__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHI RULES

Pakistan Navy surface and and sub surface capabilities have been increased many times along with coastal defenses. However PN should immediately look to adopt at least medium range capable SAM on urgent basis for existing fleet of F22P and OHP.


----------



## mdmm

Why are Indian army seniors talking and planning to attach Karachi,Gawader sea to destroy and occupy CPEC,Karachi etc etc.
My questions is, "" Can Pakistan fight ,defend and save its south end,Karachi, Gawader,CPEC ,while India has "Aircraft Carrier""( one in operatio, two being constructed), several nuclear submarines etc.
Indian are piling their new Naval station in Oman ,to directly hit, Gawader,CPEC,Karachi etc.
Kindly write full details rather than replying with a few rubbish,meaningless words.


----------



## xbat

Oh! i saw mrtp 33 platform at 3:33 , yes too much 3 .. did you guys put SSM missile on it yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CT-9914 "Snoop"

Opinion: PN should equip it's frigates/corvettes with non-Chinese subsystems e.g. using a radar and associated equipment on let's the _Zulfiqar_-class, possibly Thales or Leonardo integrated with Turkish/European/South African weapon systems, because a Buk is still a Buk and a Crotale copy is still a Crotale copy no matter how much it's "improved". Also possibly VLS integration in the _Zulfiqar_-class?


----------



## Tamiyah

CT-9914 "Snoop" said:


> Opinion: PN should equip it's frigates/corvettes with non-Chinese subsystems e.g. using a radar and associated equipment on let's the _Zulfiqar_-class, possibly Thales or Leonardo integrated with Turkish/European/South African weapon systems, because a Buk is still a Buk and a Crotale copy is still a Crotale copy no matter how much it's "improved". Also possibly VLS integration in the _Zulfiqar_-class?


Well, Pakistan have been working on this. The Damen Corvettes will use our own missiles probably with some Chinese equipment. On our Turkeys ADA frigates we will be using all turkish equipment with some Chinese as we lack industry in this field. We should not think of upgrading the Zulfiqar Class, Let it be there where it should be. 
We have many more platforms coming Like ADA frigate , Type054A , Damen Corvette, Subs.
We do have space in our Zulfiqar class or we can make some but the decision depends on our Navy. Wether they want it or not. We should not buy every technology in this field but stick with one and be professional in it. One prominent example is Saudi Arabia. As a Saudi citizen, I know that they have every modern technology but they lack professionalism which makes them fall prey to every professional army.


----------



## mdmm

Kindly answer my simple question,as you are army Leasders..
Is Pakistan capable to defend and survive ,surely, if Idian attack on south end of Pakistan sea,Karachi, Gawader, CPEC ,Pesny etc ??
Today In India has "Aircraft Carriers"" and a new working Naval station in Oman ,to directly hit,trap, Pakistani sea,Gawader,CPEC,Karachi etc. ???


----------



## Nasr

mdmm said:


> Kindly answer my simple question,as you are army Leasders..
> Is Pakistan capable to defend and survive ,surely, if Idian attack on south end of Pakistan sea,Karachi, Gawader, CPEC ,Pesny etc ??
> Today In India has "Aircraft Carriers"" and a new working Naval station in Oman ,to directly hit,trap, Pakistani sea,Gawader,CPEC,Karachi etc. ???



India's ability to block Pakistan's maritime access would be ineffective for several reasons listed below:



> 1. Trishul (FFG) in Dec 2005 damaged after collision with commercial vessel. _0 casualties_
> 2. Prahar (OPV) in Apr 2006 *sunk* after colliding with merchant vessel. _0 casualties_
> 3. Dunagiri (FFG) in Sept 2006 heavy damage colliding with merch vessel. _0 casualties_
> 4. Sindughosh (SSN) in *Jan 2008* collided with foreign merchant vessel. _0 casualties_
> 5. Jalashwa (LPD) in *Feb 2008* suffered leakage hydrogen sulfide. _5 crew killed_
> 6. Kuthar (OPV) & Ranvir (DDG) Aug 2009 collided extensive damage. _0 casualties_
> 7. Mumbai (DDG) 2010 CWIS malfunction. _3 crew killed instantly_
> 8. Vindhiyagiri (FFG) Jan 2011, *capsized* due to collision with merch vessel. 0 casualties
> 9. Sindhurakshak (SSN) Aug 2013, *explosion* in weap compartment. _18 sailors/officerskilled_
> 10. Konkan (MSW) *Dec 2013*, *fire* engulfed interior of ship. _0 casualties_
> 11. Talwar (DDG) *Dec 2013*, collided and sank fish-twarler. _Captain stripped of command_
> 12. Tarkash (DDG) *Dec 2013*, *major hull damage* in collision with jetty. _0 casualties_
> 13. Betwa (FFG) *Jan 2014*, ran aground, sonar sys cracked. _0 casualties_
> 14. Vipul (OPV) *Jan 2014, *hole found in pillar compartment. _0 casualties_
> 15. Airavat (AWV) *Feb 2014*, ran aground, prop damaged. _Captain suspended of command_
> 16. Sindhuratna (SSN) *Feb 2014*, *fire* on board. _2 navy officers killed & CNS resigned_
> 17. Kolkata (DDG) *Mar 2014*, gas leak on board. _commander killed_
> 18. Ganga (FFG) May 2014, explosion on board, minimal damage. _0 casualties_
> 19. Astravahini (TRV) Nov 2014, *sank* whilst on mission. _4 sailors killed_
> 20. Do-228 (MPA) Mar 2015, *crashed* in water while on mission. _2 pilots 1 crew killed_
> 21. Kolkata (DDG) Nov 2015, conducted missile test in open air-traffic. _0 casualties_
> 22. Viraat (CVN) Mar 2016, *fire* broke out onboard. _1 crew member killed_
> 23. Nireekshak (DRV) Apr 2016, *explosion* of oxygen bottle. _0 casualties_
> 24. Vikramaditya (CVN) Jun 2016, toxic gas leak on boark. _2 killed_
> 25. Dega (NAS) Aug 2016, fire broke-out due to MiG-29K accidentally jettisoned drop tank.
> 26. Kuthar (OPV) *Oct 2016*, officer shot by own pistol in accident own cause. _1 killed_
> 27. Nashak (MB), *Nov 2016*, damage due to engine failure, susequent collision with jetty.
> 28. Betwa (FFG), *Dec 2016*, tipped over/crashed on side, heavy damage. _2 sailors killed_
> 29. Pralay (OPV), *Jan 2017*, fire broke out in gyro compartment. _0 casualties_
> 30. Kamorta (Stealth Corvette), *Feb 2017*, fire broke out onboard. _0 casualties_
> 31. Kadmatt (ASW Corvette), Oct 2017, *collided* with Russia ship. _0 casualties_
> 32. Shivalik (Stealth Frigate), *fire* broke out in ship compartment. 0 casualties
> 33. Pralay (OPV), another *fire* broke out in gyro compartment. _0 casualties_
> 34. Vikramaditya (CVN), *fire* broke out in engine room. _1 naval officer killed_



With such a dismal record, Indian Navy has more on it's own plate to deal with than try and mount a naval blockade on Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mdmm

Nasr said:


> India's ability to block Pakistan's maritime access would be ineffective for several reasons listed below:
> With such a dismal record, Indian Navy has more on it's own plate to deal with than try and mount a naval blockade on Pakistan.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Thank you very much Mr.* *Nasr -
for a comprehensive answer.Being a Pakistani origin,we are all concerned about future of Pakistan.We are sending money to Pakistan,regularly to keep it strong.
Seem like Indian Navy,air force is technically incapable to lear and train ,coward and practically idiots.*


----------



## Nasr

mdmm said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Thank you very much Mr.* *Nasr -
> for a comprehensive answer.Being a Pakistani origin,we are all concerned about future of Pakistan.We are sending money to Pakistan,regularly to keep it strong.
> Seem like Indian Navy,air force is technically incapable to lear and train ,coward and practically idiots.*



The enemy's failures are a constant alarming reminder to Pakistan, that if we do not get our act together, then we will face failure on every turn. 

Our focus should be restructuring the education system to provide quality, affordable education which would produce the kind of cadre of skilled Pakistanis, that would propel Pakistan to the stratosphere. Education system needs to be standardized on a national level. To ensure teachers of a high grade quality. That the cirriculum is arranged in a manner gives our young the knowledge which would shape their future. 

Our focus must be to destroy corruption at it's root, in every walk of Pakistani life. Whether it be Justice Courts, Civil Service, Airlines, Police (all provinces), PSM, WAPDA, KESC, SUPARCO, Universities, Banking, Transit System. 

Pakistan HAS to recognize that without conscious accountability and rule of law (implemented with integrity), we cannot and will not progress as a nation, at all.

Make the rest of Pakistan, as organized, disciplined and ambitious as Pakistan Military. When we accomplish this ..... watch how the enemy starts to $h!t it's pants ... all 1.3 billion of them.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Ship ALAMGIR with embarked Alouette helicopter, visited Port Salalah, Oman as part of Overseas Deployment for Regional Maritime Security Patrols (RMSP); aimed to ensure safety and security of international shipping along critical choke points. PNS ALAMGIR is fitted with state of the art weapons and sensors; capable of undertaking wide range of maritime operations in a multi-threat environment.
Upon arrival at Salalah, the ship was given a warm welcome. DA (P) Muscat was also present at the occasion. During the stay at the port, Commanding Officer PNS ALAMGIR called on Southern Naval Area Commander and Deputy Commander 11 Infantry Brigade of Royal Army of Oman and conveyed sincere regards from Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, Chief of the Naval Staff to the Royal Navy of Oman and highlighted that the visit of PNS ALAMGIR is a manifestation of the multifaceted long term collaboration that exists between the two navies.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2430898263858799

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xbat

is PNS Alamgir a grant or A purchase? if it is only a grant from US , they may not be give green light to upgrade that ship. if you paid it is different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

xbat said:


> is PNS Alamgir a grant or A purchase? if it is only a grant from US , they may not be give green light to upgrade that ship. if you paid it is different.


It was a grant and recently, PN upgraded it at KSEW with Harpoon Launchers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

xbat said:


> is PNS Alamgir a grant or A purchase? if it is only a grant from US , they may not be give green light to upgrade that ship. if you paid it is different.



I think its a grant however, PN did pay for refitting the ship and some upgrades but PN needs to add some more punch to this ship I don't know why they wont do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xbat

i asked because they may not want more powerful ship, generally US does not allow to upgrade for handouts. anyway when they want to sell some Harpoon why not?


----------



## TOPGUN

xbat said:


> i asked because they may not want more powerful ship, generally US does not allow to upgrade for handouts. anyway when they want to sell some Harpoon why not?



We already have harpoons on the ship and in stock.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173665889847250946

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

xbat said:


> Oh! i saw mrtp 33 platform at 3:33 , yes too much 3 .. did you guys put SSM missile on it yet?



Still not equipped with Harpoons, Turkey failed to deliver, ask some Turkish members here @xbat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mudas777

Nasr said:


> India's ability to block Pakistan's maritime access would be ineffective for several reasons listed below:
> 
> 
> 
> With such a dismal record, Indian Navy has more on it's own plate to deal with than try and mount a naval blockade on Pakistan.



Never underestimate your enemy in fact over estimate them so you won't get a nasty shock. Be professional, know your enemy strengths and weaknesses and be prepared. Few examples of bad management and incidents and then writing the whole navy off will be a grave mistake. If they are incapable of any thing then we might as retire whole PN and send them home and save money.


----------



## Nasr

mudas777 said:


> Never underestimate your enemy in fact over estimate them so you won't get a nasty shock. Be professional, know your enemy strengths and weaknesses and be prepared. Few examples of bad management and incidents and then writing the whole navy off will be a grave mistake. If they are incapable of any thing then we might as retire whole PN and send them home and save money.



If there is one thing Pakistanis (some amongst us) do not do, is underestimate the enemy.


----------



## ghazi52

The debrief session of Pakistan Navy’s war game SHAMSHEER-E-BAHR VII and Logistic Exercise TARSEEL-E-BAHAR II was held at Karachi. Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi graced the occasion as Chief Guest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GriffinsRule

What does tarseel mean?


----------



## HRK

GriffinsRule said:


> What does tarseel mean?


logistics/supply ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GriffinsRule

HRK said:


> logistics/supply ....


Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Inception-06

The PN ordered two units of ONUK MRTP33 FACs to Yonca-Onuk JV as a result of a tender that was open to international competition in 2006. The first boat wasdelivered in 2007 and the second in 2008. The PN also acquired 2 x 25mm STOP and 2 x 12.7mm STAMP Stabilized Naval Gun Systems from Aselsan, Turkey for installation on these boats. These platforms have been successfully integrated into PN Fleet operations. Armed with a 25mm STOP Remote Controlled Stabilized Naval Gun System MRTP33 FACs can be also integrated with 4 Harpoon SSMs. However due to resource constraints procurement of additional boats and modifications to integrate SSM capability to MRTP33 FACs are pending and will be initiated upon the availability of funds.

https://webcache.googleusercontent....ce-cooperation-3454+&cd=4&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de


----------



## CHI RULES

Inception-06 said:


> The PN ordered two units of ONUK MRTP33 FACs to Yonca-Onuk JV as a result of a tender that was open to international competition in 2006. The first boat wasdelivered in 2007 and the second in 2008. The PN also acquired 2 x 25mm STOP and 2 x 12.7mm STAMP Stabilized Naval Gun Systems from Aselsan, Turkey for installation on these boats. These platforms have been successfully integrated into PN Fleet operations. Armed with a 25mm STOP Remote Controlled Stabilized Naval Gun System MRTP33 FACs can be also integrated with 4 Harpoon SSMs. However due to resource constraints procurement of additional boats and modifications to integrate SSM capability to MRTP33 FACs are pending and will be initiated upon the availability of funds.
> 
> https://webcache.googleusercontent....ce-cooperation-3454+&cd=4&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de


I have read on this forum that these platforms were going to be armed with Harpoons but due to USA objection not installed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

logistics/transport



GriffinsRule said:


> What does tarseel mean?


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

#PakNavy & #PAF units are participating in the Ex. Pak Marines & Special Operation Forces are also rehearsing Coastal & Air Defence and Maritime Interdiction Operations etc. (2/2) https://t.co/gxsIFAjk42
@pakistannavy https://t.co/Zpxm6FkNK4


----------



## Riz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177555948522672128


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Ship ALAMGIR with embarked Alouette helicopter, visited Port Jeddah, Saudi Arabia as part of Overseas Deployment for Regional Maritime Security Patrols (RMSP); aimed to ensure safety and security of international shipping along critical choke points. PNS ALAMGIR is fitted with state of the art weapons and sensors; capable of undertaking wide range of maritime operations in a multi-threat environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

German Naval Chief (Inspector of German Navy), Vice Admiral Andreas Krause called on Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad.







__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

German Naval Chief (Inspector of German Navy), Vice Admiral Andreas Krause called on Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan Navy Ship ALAMGIR with embarked Alouette helicopter, visited Port Jeddah, Saudi Arabia as part of Overseas Deployment for Regional Maritime Security Patrols (RMSP); aimed to ensure safety and security of international shipping along critical choke points. PNS ALAMGIR is fitted with state of the art weapons and sensors; capable of undertaking wide range of maritime operations in a multi-threat environment.



Why PN has not even put in a main gun on the ship ? I don't get it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

TOPGUN said:


> Why PN has not even put in a main gun on the ship ? I don't get it.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TOPGUN

Khafee said:


> View attachment 581813



I did notice that however isn't it a bit strange ? why not in the front of the ship ?


----------



## Khafee

TOPGUN said:


> I did notice that however isn't it a bit strange ? why not in the front of the ship ?


• FFG 8 Ex USS MCINERNEY, an Oliver Hazard Perry Class Frigate, was built in Bath Iron Works and later commissioned into US Navy in Dec 1979. It was second of the series of total 51 OHPs commissioned into US Navy. Apart from US Navy, Australia, Spain, Poland, Bahrain, Egypt, Taiwan, Turkey and now Pakistan are operating this class/ or ships constructed taking OHPs design. A total of 59 OHPs are active in various navies today. FFG 8 was handed over to Pakistan Navy on 31 Aug 10 and was subsequently commissioned on the same day as PNS ALAMGIR into Pakistan Navy at Naval Station Mayport, Jacksonville, Florida. PNS ALAMGIR is 453 feet long and displaces 4100 tons. It is propelled by 2 Gas turbines on a single shaft and can achieve speeds in excess of 30 kts in 100 secs. Ship is well equipped for various national and multinational taskings. PNS ALAMGIR can carry two helicopters for multiple tasks.
• PNS ALAMGIR during its maiden voyage from USA to Pakistan conducted PASSEXes with Spanish Navy, Turkish Navy and Royal Saudi Naval Forces.

https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/18destroyer.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TOPGUN

Khafee said:


> • FFG 8 Ex USS MCINERNEY, an Oliver Hazard Perry Class Frigate, was built in Bath Iron Works and later commissioned into US Navy in Dec 1979. It was second of the series of total 51 OHPs commissioned into US Navy. Apart from US Navy, Australia, Spain, Poland, Bahrain, Egypt, Taiwan, Turkey and now Pakistan are operating this class/ or ships constructed taking OHPs design. A total of 59 OHPs are active in various navies today. FFG 8 was handed over to Pakistan Navy on 31 Aug 10 and was subsequently commissioned on the same day as PNS ALAMGIR into Pakistan Navy at Naval Station Mayport, Jacksonville, Florida. PNS ALAMGIR is 453 feet long and displaces 4100 tons. It is propelled by 2 Gas turbines on a single shaft and can achieve speeds in excess of 30 kts in 100 secs. Ship is well equipped for various national and multinational taskings. PNS ALAMGIR can carry two helicopters for multiple tasks.
> • PNS ALAMGIR during its maiden voyage from USA to Pakistan conducted PASSEXes with Spanish Navy, Turkish Navy and Royal Saudi Naval Forces.
> 
> https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/18destroyer.html



Khafee bhai, I appreciate the info but I do know the history of the ship but still leaves one in wonder why no main gun in the front or is it that I am overworked today as it is Monday uff …

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amigator

Here no of Pakistan Navy Submarines are 8. Is that true?


----------



## GriffinsRule

https://www.aa.com.tr/en/turkey/ship-enters-navy-pak-bound-ship-being-built/1597298

*Ship enters navy, Pak-bound ship being built*
*Turkish president attends ceremony commissioning new Turkish naval corvette and starting construction of ship for Pakistan*
Dilara Hamit, Zehra Nur Duz |29.09.2019

Turkey’s president on Sunday attended a dual ceremony commissioning a new Turkish naval ship while starting construction of a ship set to be sold to Pakistan’s navy.

Turkey is one of 10 countries worldwide able to build, design, and maintain warships using its own national capabilities, President Recep Tayyip Erdogan told the ceremony for the TCG Kinaliada, commissioned today for the Turkish navy, and a MILGEM (Turkish national warship program)-class ship being built for Pakistan. 

In his speech, Erdogan said he hopes the Kinaliad, an Ada-class corvette, will benefit the Turkish nation and its sailors and further hopes Pakistan, a friendly sister nation to Turkey, will also benefit from the ship whose construction started today. 

In July 2018 Pakistan’s navy signed a contract for the acquisition of four MILGEM-class ships from Turkey.

"Our navy, rich with glorious victories, is carrying this legacy into the future by further strengthening it,” said Erdogan.

Its top-class “equipment, discipline, qualified personnel and all the accomplishments it undertakes" make Turkey proud, he said. 

Erdogan said recent events globally and especially in the Mediterranean point to the need to strengthen Turkey at sea, as in all other areas.

Greece and Greek Cyprus have recently challenged Turkey’s right to use the energy resources of the Eastern Mediterranean, but Turkey has not backed down, and continues to send drill ships to the region with military escorts.

Turkey is resolved to reach heights domestically in all areas including shipbuilding, artillery, missiles, torpedoes, and electronic systems, Erdogan said.



Pakistan and Turkey cut first metal plate of MILGEM Ada class corvette

Pakistan Navy Commander Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi and Erdogan cut the first metal plate of the first of the four MILGEM Ada class corvette during the ceremony. 

Erdogan told the audience that Pakistan-Turkey relations had great potential for cooperation in the field of defense production.

Referring to the Jammu and Kashmir dispute, Erdogan said the world should know the sufferings of Kashmir. 

He likened the situation of Kashmir to Palestine and added that more than 8 million Kashmiris are braving Indian atrocities in an open-air prison on their territory.

Erdogan declared that he would continue to raise the Kashmir issue and the sufferings of the Kashmiri people.

Admiral Abbasi in his speech, described the project as another proof of Pakistan-Turkey brotherhood.

He briefed the guests on the latest situation in Jammu and Kashmir that is under Indian administration. 

Abbasi talked about the toxic Hinduvta ideology in India and its threats to regional and international peace.

He emphasized that Indian cruelty has risen to new levels after the Indian government's decisions on Aug. 5, 2019, which are against the relevant UN Security Council resolutions and international law.

The admiral expressed his sincere thanks to the Turkish president for raising the Kashmir issue in the UN General Assembly and added that the people of Pakistan and Kashmir owed unwavering support to Turkey. 

MILGEM anti-submarine combat frigates, which can be hidden from the radar, will join the Pakistan Navy, which will further enhance the defense capability of the Pakistan Navy.

While two corvettes will be built in Turkey, the next two will be built in Pakistan through technology transfer. 


- Turkey making more and more defense equipment


Erdogan said the time is also close for Turkey to build its own fighter jets, just as it has built its own manned and unmanned aerial vehicles and satellites.

"We have not forgotten the time when we could not buy ships, planes and tools that we wanted, even when we wanted to pay for them," he said.

Erdogan stressed that the corvettes that have been put into service to date have successfully fulfilled their duties by taking part in numerous national and international exercises.

"We have many more projects to strengthen our navy, and work on the diesel-electric submarine project, which will meet the needs of both our country and friendly states, is ongoing," Erdogan said.

Erdogan stressed that Turkey’s dependence on foreign trade in the defense industry has dropped from 80% to 30%.

"Today, we have five firms among the world’s top 100 defense companies, and hopefully this number will continue to climb

"Our goal is to eliminate our dependence on the foreign defense industry completely by 2023," Turkey’s centennial, he said.

MILGEM vessels are 99 meters long, have a displacement capacity of 24,00 tons and have a speed of 29 nautical miles.

Turning to the ongoing problems in Jammu and Kashmir, Erdogan decried how no other countries besides Turkey and Malaysia have spoken out on the issue. 

The India-administered Jammu and Kashmir region has been facing a clampdown since Aug. 5, when the Indian government revoked Article 370 of the Indian Constitution, which conferred it a special status.

Hundreds of people, mostly political leaders, have been detained or arrested by authorities since the Indian government made the move.

India and Pakistan hold Kashmir in parts and claim it in full. China also controls part of the contested region, but it is India and Pakistan who have fought two wars over Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms
*Turkey begins work on first MILGEM-class corvette for Pakistan Navy*
*Gabriel Dominguez, London* - Jane's Defence Weekly
30 September 2019



Istanbul Naval Shipyard has begun work on the first (MILGEM)-class corvette for the Pakistan Navy (PN).

Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan and Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, the PN's Chief of the Naval Staff, presided over a steel-cutting ceremony for the vessel held at the shipyard on 29 September.

In July 2018 Turkish defence engineering firm Savunma Teknolojileri Mühendislik ve Ticaret (STM) and other Turkish companies won a tender for the supply of four corvettes of the class to the PN as part of what the then-Turkish National Defence Minister Nurettin Canikli described as the “largest single export [deal] in the history of the Turkish defence industry”.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ark_Angel

TOPGUN said:


> Khafee bhai, I appreciate the info but I do know the history of the ship but still leaves one in wonder why no main gun in the front or is it that I am overworked today as it is Monday uff …


Perry Class FFGs have VLS at the Foxl(Forecastle) of the Ship inherently Oto Merela Gun is in the Mid section of the ship as highlighted by one of the members

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Commander Coast Vice Admiral Muhammad Fayyaz Gilani in a group photo with participants of 21st National Security Workshop on board PN Ship during their visit to Pakistan Navy Dockyard and various other PN installations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan Navy Ship ALAMGIR with embarked Alouette helicopter, visited Port Jeddah, Saudi Arabia as part of Overseas Deployment for Regional Maritime Security Patrols (RMSP); aimed to ensure safety and security of international shipping along critical choke points. PNS ALAMGIR is fitted with state of the art weapons and sensors; capable of undertaking wide range of maritime operations in a multi-threat environment.



There is no Air Defense on this ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Steel Cutting Ceremony of 16 T Bollard Pull Pusher Tugs being built for Pakistan Navy, was held at Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KS&EW) on 10 Oct, 2019. Commander Coast Vice Admiral Muhammad Fayyaz Gilani HI(M) graced the occasion as Chief Guest. The ceremony was attended by senior officials from Government of Pakistan, Pakistan Navy, Corporate Sector and KS&EW.

The Tug has an overall length of 21 meters with a displacement of 255 tons. It has maximum speed of 10 knots and propelled by 2 Diesel Engines. It is fitted with a very robust fendering arrangement for all round tugging operations. It has also a unique fendering below waterline to ensure safe movements of submarines.


STEEL CUTTING CEREMONY OF PAKISTAN NAVY PUSHER TUGS







...






..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Silahtar

STM General Manager also answered some questions about the ongoing Pakistan projects in the following interview.

https://www.defenceturkey.com/en/co...ojects-with-the-turkish-defence-industry-3635

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Staff Sultan’s Armed Forces Oman, Lt Gen Ahmed Bin Harith Al-Nabhani called on CNS, Adm Zafar Mahmood Abbasi at NHQ. Issues of mutual interest & regional security were discussed. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Haris Ali2140

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185509561257676800

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

A huge cache of narcotics including 102.90 KGs Crystal & 171.15 KGs Heroine (value Rs 2740.5 M) was apprehended from a fishing vessel in a joint Counter Narcotics Ops by #PakNavy, PMSA & Pak Customs near Jiwani, Balochistan. The cache was handed over to Custom Authorities for FNA https://t.co/zOu10aP3Gq

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Quwa 
@Bilal Khan (Quwa) 
Do you think it would be possible to integrate Sky Dragon 50 on small navy ships in PN inventory. It could work in a similar manner to HQ-7. This would allow Corvettes, and possibly FACs to function in an air defense manner. This would make VLS unnecessary while giving sufficient air defense coverage well above PN capabilities to date (except Type 054A)

Crotale(HQ-7 is based off this)












Sky Dragon 50




Sky Dragon 50 has longer, and wider tubes that would take some fitting but I think it would be possible.


Take the Zulfiqar class for example.





If you could replace HQ-7 launcher with Sky Dragon 50, and IBIS 150/200 radar in place of designation on second row above island.






IBIS-150

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Philip the Arab said:


> @Quwa
> @Bilal Khan (Quwa)
> Do you think it would be possible to integrate Sky Dragon 50 on small navy ships in PN inventory. It could work in a similar manner to HQ-7. This would allow Corvettes, and possibly FACs to function in an air defense manner. This would make VLS unnecessary while giving sufficient air defense coverage well above PN capabilities to date (except Type 054A)
> 
> Crotale(HQ-7 is based off this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dragon 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dragon 50 has longer, and wider tubes that would take some fitting but I think it would be possible.
> 
> 
> Take the Zulfiqar class for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you could replace HQ-7 launcher with Sky Dragon 50, and IBIS 150/200 radar in place of designation on second row above island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBIS-150


It'd depend if there's enough room for the enlarged tubes. I think the PN would look for a compact pedestal-based SAM for its smaller ships (Damen Corvettes and FAC-M). If not RAM, then I think the Denel Cheetah C-RAM could work (the VLS can be installed on top).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> It'd depend if there's enough room for the enlarged tubes. I think the PN would look for a compact pedestal-based SAM for its smaller ships (Damen Corvettes and FAC-M). If not RAM, then I think the Denel Cheetah C-RAM could work (the VLS can be installed on top).


That is true but most of these missiles you mentioned has short range, Sky Dragon 50 has 50km range so it would be a great alternative if it could work(HQ-16 has 40KM range). Reloading would be close to impossible though without heavy equipment.


It certaintly looks like there is enough space to widen outside carrier and space behind missile is enough also. This is a PLAN navy ship though so idk about PN ships.


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187694879612293120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187694896536346624

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tank131

The sky dragon 50 is likely too long and the tubes too wide for pedestal mounting on Ships like Damens. Same is probably true for replacing FM90 with them. Demensionally speaking, the appear at least 5m long. For the F-22P you either need a radical change (vls installation) or will need to field a PDMS style solution (ideally Panstir M). One other possibility for both the F-22p and especially for the Damen vessels would be something like TOR-m2km which would give them a vls system with 15km ranged missiles. Only thing I'm not clear on is how many missiles the system carries but it is able to be lashed to a deck so as the damens are meant to be OPVs first and corvettes in times of war, its temporary ability to be added and removed seems ideal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xeson

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191273241383522306"></script>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s latest ship ‘Behr Masah’ to help find natural reserves in deep sea*

Pak Navy's latest survey ship was built by China's Dajin Shipyard.
‘Behr Masah' is equipped with modern survey equipment that could help Pakistan develop its maritime sector.

Pakistan Navy commissioned on Monday survey ship ‘Behr Masah' in its naval fleet, enhancing the naval research and sailing capabilities of the Pakistan Navy.

Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi was the guest of honour for the commissioning of new survey ship 'Behr Masah' in an event held in Karachi.

As per the Navy spokesperson, the research ship is equipped with modern survey equipment that will play an important role in the search of natural reserves in the maritime territories of the country

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

very good ship

we also need now a submarine recuse ship because we will soon have double digit submarines

also we need a weapons test and evaluation ship

both 3,000 tons each

I hope we are in talks with China for this types of ships

navy dont just need warships they need the full spectrum

I mean God forbid what kind of capabilities does Pakistan have when it comes to deep submarine rescue?


----------



## khanasifm

So build in China but only launch/commission ceremony at ksew ?


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms

China cuts steel for Pakistan’s third, fourth Type 054A frigates

Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - Jane's Navy International

04 November 2019


Key PointsChina has begun work on a third, and fourth Type 054A frigates on order for the Pakistan NavyOnce inducted, the vessels could significantly enhance the service’s anti-air warfare capabilities

China’s Hudong-Zhonghua Shipbuilding held a steel cutting ceremony for the Pakistan Navy’s third and fourth Type 054A frigates on 1 November, the service’s director-general for public relations announced via its social media channels on the same day.

A contract for the vessels, which was signed between China Shipbuilding Trading Co Ltd (CSTC) and Pakistan’s Ministry of Defence Production, was announced in June 2018. It is a follow-on order for two similar vessels, a contract for which is believed to have materialised in 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

#PakNavy successfully launched, land-to-sea anti-ship missile. CNS Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi witnessed the missile firing. Naval Chief appreciated the efforts of relevant units, scientists & engineers to make this missile testing a success https://t.co/cbG7ywjnn2
@pakistannavy


----------



## fatman17

R/Adm Faisal Rasul Lodhi tookover the Command as Commander Coast (COMCOAST) from V/Adm M Fayyaz Gilani during an impressive Change of Command ceremony held at PNS QASIM Khi. COMCOAST heads SSG(Navy), Pak Marines & all PN units along the Coast & Creeks Area https://t.co/mmIzov8V8W https://t.co/eHSF6F4Xe4


----------



## Mir Shahzain

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191781192389079040
What is this Frigate Project H1818A ???


----------



## Tamiyah

Mir Shahzain said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191781192389079040
> What is this Frigate Project H1818A ???


Are you sure that it is frigate? Maybe a FAC or anything else


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192016751359397888
Hazrat @Zarvan getting schooled

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed_yusuf

why is pakistan type54ap carry only 4 SSM?


----------



## khanasifm

syed_yusuf said:


> why is pakistan type54ap carry only 4 SSM?



We donot know what it carries and how many yet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

syed_yusuf said:


> why is pakistan type54ap carry only 4 SSM?


probably will carry 6 CM-302 or Pakistani supersonic missile

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

HRK said:


> probably will carry 6 CM-302


8

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

LKJ86 said:


> 8


but model pic is showing only 2 and 3 missile configuration for either sides


----------



## LKJ86

HRK said:


> but model pic is showing only 2 and 3 missile configuration for either sides


Just for demonstration purposes only.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Hull 167 with YJ-83 (before upgraded) and YJ-12 (after upgraded):











---

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Military Capabilities

Pakistan Navy tests Zarb coastal defence system

Gabriel Dominguez, London - Jane's Defence Weekly
07 November 2019


An image released by the PN in April 2018 showing the Zarb ASCM being test-launched from a TEL vehicle during exercise ‘Sealion III’. Source: Pakistan Navy
The Pakistan Navy (PN) announced on 5 November that it conducted a test-firing of its Zarb land-based anti-ship cruise missile (ASCM) system (also known as the Zarb Weapon System) during a training exercise.

"The [Zarb] missile successfully followed its pre-planned trajectory and accurately engaged the target at sea," the PN said in a statement on its Facebook page, adding that Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, was among those who witnessed the exercise.

No images or additional details of the test-firing were provided, but Adm Abbasi was quoted as saying that the "operationalisation of the Zarb Weapon System is depictive of Pakistan's strong resolve and high level of preparedness", adding that the PN "is fully capable of thwarting any aggression with an iron fist".

The announcement comes after the PN released in April 2018 one of the first images of the Zarb ASCM system being test-launched. In that month's issue of its Navy News magazine, the PN published a photograph of the Zarb ASCM being fired from an 8×8 transport-erector-launcher (TEL) vehicle at the Jinnah Naval Base in Ormara, Balochistan Province, as part of the recently conducted naval exercise 'Sealion III'.

At the time the PN said that the missile, which was fired by the PN's Naval Missile Regiment under the Naval Strategic Force Command, successfully hit its intended target.

Other than the colour scheme, the missile shown in the images appears to be a Chinese C-602, which is the export variant of the domestic YJ-62. The C-602 is a medium-range anti-ship/land-attack missile, which has a stated maximum range of 280 km and is armed with a 300 kg high-explosive semi-armour-piercing (SAP) warhead.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms

Pakistan Navy commissions 3,000-ton survey ship Behr Masah

Gabriel Dominguez, London - Jane's Defence Weekly

07 November 2019


The Pakistan Navy (PN) has commissioned a new 3,000-ton survey ship named PNS Behr Masah .

The 80.8 m-long vessel, which was built in China by Jiangsu Dajin Heavy Industry, entered service in a ceremony held on 4 November at the Karachi Naval Dockyard, which was also attended by Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi.

The PN commissioned the 3,000-ton survey ship PNS Behr Masah in a ceremony held on 4 November at the Karachi Naval Dockyard. (Pakistan Navy)

The contract for the construction of Behr Masah , which is now the largest survey vessel operated by the PN, was signed in mid-2017, with the ship being launched in December 2018.

The vessel, which is reportedly capable of operating at sea for 50 days, has been equipped with “state-of-the-art equipment” and is capable of undertaking “hydrographic, oceanographic and geographical surveys as well as seafloor mapping from shallow to ocean depths”, said the PN in a statement published on its Facebook page the same day.


----------



## LKJ86

fatman17 said:


> The contract for the construction of Behr Masah , which is now the largest survey vessel operated by the PN, was signed in mid-2017, with the ship being launched in December 2018.


Impressive ...


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Sea Platforms
> 
> Pakistan Navy commissions 3,000-ton survey ship Behr Masah
> 
> Gabriel Dominguez, London - Jane's Defence Weekly
> 
> 07 November 2019
> 
> 
> The Pakistan Navy (PN) has commissioned a new 3,000-ton survey ship named PNS Behr Masah .
> 
> The 80.8 m-long vessel, which was built in China by Jiangsu Dajin Heavy Industry, entered service in a ceremony held on 4 November at the Karachi Naval Dockyard, which was also attended by Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi.
> 
> The PN commissioned the 3,000-ton survey ship PNS Behr Masah in a ceremony held on 4 November at the Karachi Naval Dockyard. (Pakistan Navy)
> 
> The contract for the construction of Behr Masah , which is now the largest survey vessel operated by the PN, was signed in mid-2017, with the ship being launched in December 2018.
> 
> The vessel, which is reportedly capable of operating at sea for 50 days, has been equipped with “state-of-the-art equipment” and is capable of undertaking “hydrographic, oceanographic and geographical surveys as well as seafloor mapping from shallow to ocean depths”, said the PN in a statement published on its Facebook page the same day.


Picture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

LKJ86 said:


> Hull 167 with YJ-83 (before upgraded) and YJ-12 (after upgraded):
> View attachment 588136
> View attachment 588135
> View attachment 588137
> 
> 
> ---
> View attachment 588138
> View attachment 588139
> View attachment 588140



There is a picture of f-22p with just three missile on the launcher which one cannot tell the difference 

and paf spada with just two missile on a launcher instead of max number 

The question is what type max number the launcher can carry
4 ssm on 4000 ton ship does not make sense When 500 ton missile boat can carry more

Anyway time will tell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tank131

Whatever the model shows is fairly irrelevant. Structurally the PN Type 054A are identical to those of the PLAN so we know it can carry 8 SSM. The only question which will determine how many missiles it has will depend on the load out (ie which missile it is usong and for what purpose)


----------



## khanasifm



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

You need number to over whelm ship defense

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Inland Study Tour of Provincial Capitals National Security and War Course 2020 visit onboard Pakistan Navy Ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dreamer.

Did we suddenly grow an ocean in central punjab to have a command led by a rear admiral?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Rear Admiral Muhammad Zubair Shafique Takes Over as Commander Central Punjab (COMCEP)*

https://jang.com.pk/news/698935-rare-admiral-zubair-shafiq-promoted-to-commander-central-punjab






Rear Admiral Muhammad Zubair Shafique assumed the Command as Commander Central Punjab (COMCEP). COMCEP exercises Command over all Pakistan Navy Units/ Establishments from Bahawalpur to Wazirabad and is also the Commandant of Pakistan Navy War College, Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1




----------



## fatman17

Jane’s reports



that the Turkish Naval Forces conducted the first ship-launched firing of the Atmaca (Hawk) Anti-Ship missile (ASM) from the TDK Ada Class corvette TCG Kinaliada (F-514) at an undisclosed location in the Black Sea on November 3. Evolved within the scope of the MILGEM Project, which is Turkey’s national warship program, Atmaca is the country’s first indigenously developed dedicated above-water ASM system, and is intended to replace the Boeing RGM-84 Harpoon ASM in TDK surface platform service. Atmaca is an autonomous, all-weather, low-signature, super sea skimming ASM. Resistant to countermeasures, the missile features a mission planning system with 3D routing, and a target update, re-attack, re-target, and mission abort capability via a commercial off-the-shelf two-way datalink.

any impact on the PN corvette program?


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

fatman17 said:


> Jane’s reports
> 
> 
> 
> that the Turkish Naval Forces conducted the first ship-launched firing of the Atmaca (Hawk) Anti-Ship missile (ASM) from the TDK Ada Class corvette TCG Kinaliada (F-514) at an undisclosed location in the Black Sea on November 3. Evolved within the scope of the MILGEM Project, which is Turkey’s national warship program, Atmaca is the country’s first indigenously developed dedicated above-water ASM system, and is intended to replace the Boeing RGM-84 Harpoon ASM in TDK surface platform service. Atmaca is an autonomous, all-weather, low-signature, super sea skimming ASM. Resistant to countermeasures, the missile features a mission planning system with 3D routing, and a target update, re-attack, re-target, and mission abort capability via a commercial off-the-shelf two-way datalink.
> 
> any impact on the PN corvette program?


Unlikely. The PN will probably equip with C-802, Harbah or the new supersonic missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Haris Ali2140

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195424545764790275

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195606481892237312

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi is on an official visit to Romania. During visit, the Naval Chief called on Romanian Chief of Defence Staff, Chief of the Romanian Naval Forces and also visited DAMEN Shipyards at Galati.
Upon his arrival at Naval Headquarters in Bucharest, the Admiral was received by Chief of the Romanian Naval Forces, Vice Admiral Alexandru Mirsu. A ceremonial Guard of Honour was presented to the Naval Chief at the occasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195945674468200449

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195995548324651008

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Yasser76

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195995548324651008



Amazing amount of exercises right now now by PN. 1 F-22 and Tanker in Morroco, 1 OHP plus P-3C in Turkey, 1 F-22, 1 Minehunter and 1 P-3C in Oman and SSG in Bahrain. Shows incredible levels of readiness.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tank131

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Unlikely. The PN will probably equip with C-802, Harbah or the new supersonic missile.


True but it might be used to arm MRTP-33 which, if possible, could see the revival of that program. A 300km AShM off of a speed boat of that caliber would be a boon for PN in littoral combat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196724077312040961

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

General Yaşar GÜLER, Commander Turkish Armed Forces visited Naval Headquarters, Islamabad and called on Officiating Chief of the Naval Staff, Vice Admiral Muhammad Fayyaz Gilani at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad.

Upon arrival at Naval Headquarters, the General was received by Vice Admiral Muhammad Fayyaz Gilani. A smartly turned out contingent of Pakistan Navy presented Guard of Honour.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Ships MOAWIN and ASLAT visited Port of Nouakchott, Mauritania as part of Overseas Deployment to Africa.

Upon arrival at Nouakchott, visiting Pakistan Navy Ships were extended a warm welcome by Mauritanian Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms

Pakistan launches fourth Azmat-class fast attack craft

Gabriel Dominguez, London - Jane's Defence Weekly

28 November 2019


KSEW launched on 27 November the fourth missile-capable Azmat-class fast attack craft for the Pakistan Navy. Source: Pakistan Navy

Pakistan's state-owned Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) launched on 27 November the fourth missile-capable Azmat-class fast attack craft (FAC(M)) on order for the Pakistan Navy (PN).

The ship, which is expected to have pennant number 1028, entered the water in a ceremony held at KSEW’s facilities in Karachi that was also attended by Pakistan’s Federal Minister for Defence Production Mohtarma Zobaida Jalal.

A keel-laying ceremony for the 63 m-long multi-role vessel, which has a beam of 8.8 m and a standard displacement of 566 tonnes, had been held in March 2017.

In a statement the PN described the vessel as the “first indigenously designed FAC(M)", pointing out that design work was carried out by Karachi-based Maritime Technologies Complex (MTC). Speaking at the ceremony Zobaida Jalal congratulated the PN, MTC and KSEW “for this remarkable achievement towards the national goal of indigenisation and self-reliance”.

The PN currently operates three Azmat-class craft: PNS Azmat (1013), PNS Dehshat (1014), and PNS Himmat (1027) which were commissioned in June 2012, June 2014, and July 2017.

According to Jane's Fighting Ships , the Azmat class is armed with eight launchers for the 180-km range C-802A surface-to-surface missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

In an Intel Based Ops, #PakNavy in coord with Anti Narcotics Force (ANF) seized 1200 Kg of Hashish while being smuggled through sea off Pasni. The cache was handed over to ANF for further disposal. https://t.co/wFUtxtK7Re

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pak Navy Ship ALAMGIR visited Port Jeddah, KSA, as part of OSD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1




----------



## ghazi52

Commander of US Naval Forces Central Command Vice Admiral James J. Malloy called on Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi in his office at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad.

During the meeting, matters related to maritime security in the Indian Ocean Region and mutual interest including bilateral naval collaboration were discussed.

Pakistan Navy has been a regular contributor to the Combined Maritime Forces since 2004 and has also commanded Multinational Combined Task Forces 150 & 151, eleven and eight times respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Ships MOAWIN and ASLAT visited Port Takoradi, Ghana as part of Overseas Deployment to Africa. Mission Commander & Commanding Officers of the visiting ships called on prominent Ghanaian authorities including Ghana Navy Chief and Flag Officer Fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mingle

ghazi52 said:


> Commander of US Naval Forces Central Command Vice Admiral James J. Malloy called on Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi in his office at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad.
> 
> During the meeting, matters related to maritime security in the Indian Ocean Region and mutual interest including bilateral naval collaboration were discussed.
> 
> Pakistan Navy has been a regular contributor to the Combined Maritime Forces since 2004 and has also commanded Multinational Combined Task Forces 150 & 151, eleven and eight times respectively.


Cha Chu is back


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 592821
> View attachment 592822
> View attachment 592823



Pmsa show off new acquisitions 600 ton and 1500 ton patrol vessels along with older 250 ton and smaller patrol boats, not sure if kse delivered its 1500 ton second ship

https://www.naval-technology.com/projects/hingol-class-maritime-patrol-vessels/

The ship is provided with a smoke locker, missile system  and a weapons storage unit, which is capable of holding two light machine guns, 18 pistols and 20 assault rifles


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

khanasifm said:


> Pmsa show off new acquisitions 600 ton and 1500 ton patrol vessels not sure if kse delivered its 1500 ton


Still not impressed its tiny compared to what we need.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Participants of Maritime Security Workshop (MARSEW-19), being organized by Pakistan Navy, visited Creeks Areas on the eastern coast of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy celebrated 48th HANGOR Day to commemorate the historic event of sinking of INS KHUKRI & severely damaging INS KIRPAN by Pak Navy Submarine HANGOR in 1971 war. The ceremony was held at Pakistan Maritime Museum at Karachi in which V/ Admiral (R) Ahmed Tasneem was Chief Guest.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Commander Navy Islamic Republic of Iran, Rear Admiral Dr Hossein Khanzadi visited Naval Headquarters, Islamabad and called on Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi in his office.

Upon arrival at Naval Headquarters, the visiting dignitary was received by Chief of the Naval Staff. A smartly turned out contingent of Pakistan Navy presented the Guard of Honour.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyshadow

*
i think he is talking about security drill that Iran navy has with Russia and China in Indian ocean if Pakistan navy joins it will send a huge message to India right at there doorstep *


*Iran Invites Pakistan to Take Part in Maritime Security Drill*


Khanzadi pointed to Iran’s presidency of the Indian Ocean Naval Symposium (IONS), saying Pakistan has played a constructive role in collective cooperation among the IONS members.

He added that Iran is looking forward to the Pakistani Navy’s participation in a joint maritime security exercise.


https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/...istan-to-take-part-in-maritime-security-drill

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

skyshadow said:


> *i think he is talking about security drill that Iran navy has with Russia and China in Indian ocean if Pakistan navy joins it will send a huge message to India right at there doorstep *
> 
> 
> *Iran Invites Pakistan to Take Part in Maritime Security Drill*
> 
> 
> Khanzadi pointed to Iran’s presidency of the Indian Ocean Naval Symposium (IONS), saying Pakistan has played a constructive role in collective cooperation among the IONS members.
> 
> He added that Iran is looking forward to the Pakistani Navy’s participation in a joint maritime security exercise.
> 
> 
> https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/...istan-to-take-part-in-maritime-security-drill



Yes, but brother meanwhile you country wants to lease a port to india ? what about that ? that message then doesn't mean nothing specially when it comes to Pakistan.


----------



## skyshadow

TOPGUN said:


> Yes, but brother meanwhile you country wants to lease a port to india ? what about that ? that message then doesn't mean nothing specially when it comes to Pakistan.



brother do not believe what you hear Indians can only *develop 1 KM from phase one of Chabahar port Chabahar is huge 1KM is nothing, ONLY 1KM*, and* Iranian land and sea and air space can not be given to other countries military* *( that is an constitutional law ) *you will never see Indian or any other countries warship, fighter jets or any other military equipment on Iran soil, only safe passage is permitted and if someone need any help to get to there home country like short stop for fuel or an engine failure, if government or the regime was allowed to give bases to other countries you would have seen Russian and Chinese military bases years ago. *India only won the contract to develop the port economically NOT militarily.












*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

skyshadow said:


> brother do not believe what you hear Indians can only *develop 1 KM from phase one of Chabahar port Chabahar is huge 1KM is nothing, ONLY 1KM*, and* Iranian land and sea and air space can not be given to other countries military* *( that is an constitutional law ) *you will never see Indian or any other countries warship, fighter jets or any other military equipment on Iran soil, only safe passage is permitted and if someone need any help to get to there home country like short stop for fuel or an engine failure, if government or the regime was allowed to give bases to other countries you would have seen Russian and Chinese military bases years ago. *India only won the contract to develop the port economically NOT militarily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Ok thank you my brother !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

TOPGUN said:


> Ok thank you my brother !


I'm glad I was able to help, i really hope PK navy accept to join in on the drill though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

skyshadow said:


> I'm glad I was able to help, i really hope PK navy accept to join in on the drill though



Inshallah !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

58th Parents’ Day Ceremony was held at Cadet College Petaro. Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, graced the occasion as Chief Guest.









4th Parents’ Day Ceremony was held at Pakistan Navy Cadet College, Oramra (PNCCO). Federal Minister for Maritime Affairs, Syed Ali Haider Zaidi graced the occasion as Chief Guest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> 58th Parents’ Day Ceremony was held at Cadet College Petaro. Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, graced the occasion as Chief Guest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4th Parents’ Day Ceremony was held at Pakistan Navy Cadet College, Oramra (PNCCO). Federal Minister for Maritime Affairs, Syed Ali Haider Zaidi graced the occasion as Chief Guest.



Cadet colleges drill with g-3 ?? Hasanabadal, Kohat/cck , Swat, wana ?? Never seen drill with rifles


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## syed_yusuf

what is the status of paksitan steel cadet college, is it not fronted by navy?


----------



## ghazi52

Members of National Security & War Course (NSWC) visited Naval Headquarters, Islamabad. They were briefed about roles & functions of Pakistan Navy and also interacted with Vice Chief of the Naval Staff, Vice Admiral M Fayyaz Gilani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## syed_yusuf

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Where is this


----------



## dBSPL

The Pakistan Naval Forces Command Deputation visited Iskenderun Naval Base Command, Iskenderun Naval Training Regiment Command and TCG KARPAZ Patrol Boat.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

syed_yusuf said:


> Where is this



Cadet College Hassanabdal District Attock, Punjab.


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

1947

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

* Pakistan Navy Conducts Live Weapon Firings in North Arabian Sea.*

In an impressive display of firepower, Pakistan Navy demonstrated its combat readiness through live firing of missiles from surface, subsurface and air platforms in North Arabian Sea. Moreover, Short Range Air Defense System firing was also demonstrated. Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi graced the occasions as Chief Guest and witnessed Live Weapon Firings.

The Anti-Ship Missiles were launched from Pakistan Navy Destroyer and Aircraft. Long Range Land Attack Missiles were fired from Submarine and Fast Attack Craft (Missile). Whereas, Air Defense Missile was launched at Makran coast to re-affirm Pakistan Navy's Air Defense capabilities. Missiles successfully hit their intended targets endorsing Pakistan Navy's war fighting capability and combat readiness.

On the occasion, Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi expressed his utmost satisfaction over operational readiness of Pakistan Navy Fleet, Coastal Command and commended officers & men for their professionalism. He added that Pakistan Navy is a strong and formidable force, fully capable to protect and advance national maritime interests. He reiterated that Pakistan Navy is ready to defend the sea frontiers and would give a befitting response to any misadventure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tank131

ghazi52 said:


> *Long Range Land Attack Missiles were fired from Submarine* and Fast Attack Craft (Missile



Interesting...so looks like Babur 3 (450km) is operationalized. Only thing is the the Agostas have only 533mm tubes. So does that mean the babur 3 is smaller than we suspected or is this another case of Pakistani journalism at its finest?


----------



## Rafi

Tank131 said:


> Interesting...so looks like Babur 3 (450km) is operationalized. Only thing is the the Agostas have only 533mm tubes. So does that mean the babur 3 is smaller than we suspected or is this another case of Pakistani journalism at its finest?



I can confirm it can be fired from existing under water platforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tank131

Rafi said:


> I can confirm it can be fired from existing under water platforms.


I have often suggested this for babur and AShM to be positioned at various locations though the EEZ on underwater platforms/sleds and connected to the defense network where they can be controlled by ships and/aircraft in order to give added naval punch against aggressor. These platforms i assume are similar to the ones that babur 3 was originally tested from?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Tank131 said:


> I have often suggested this for babur and AShM to be positioned at various locations though the EEZ on underwater platforms/sleds and connected to the defense network where they can be controlled by ships and/aircraft in order to give added naval punch against aggressor. These platforms i assume are similar to the ones that babur 3 was originally tested from?



I can't possibly comment..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tank131

Rafi said:


> I can't possibly comment..


Understood


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Operational Commands Seminar 2019 and 3rd Pakistan Navy Industrial Seminar were held at Karachi. Chief of the Naval staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi graced the occasions as Chief Guest.
During Operational Commands Seminar 2019, latest developments in the realms of Cyber and Space warfare vis-à-vis regional security situation were thoroughly analyzed by the panels participating in the seminar. The Chief Guest appreciated the quality of the papers and recommendations presented by the panelists. The Naval Chief emphasized on moving forward while comprehending hybridization of contemporary warfare in all domains including Cyber and Space warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Rafi said:


> I can't possibly comment..


Can Babur 3 be used for Anti Ship and Anti MPA role?


----------



## ghazi52

To appreciate latest developments in Naval warfare vis-a-vis regional sec situation; Pakistan Navy held Operational Commands Seminar 2019. Chief Guest, Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi emphasised on comprehending hybridization of contemporary warfare in all domains including Cyber & Space Warfare.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Can Babur 3 be used for Anti Ship and Anti MPA role?



Babur 3 is a land attack cruise missile. We have other numerous area denial weapons for AShV.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Rafi said:


> Babur 3 is a land attack cruise missile. We have other numerous area denial weapons for AShV.


Can our Subs launch Missiles for Anti Ship and Anti MPA role?


----------



## Rafi

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Can our Subs launch Missiles for Anti Ship and Anti MPA role?



Our subs do have ASh capability, but MPA are aircraft our subs don't have SAM capability currently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Can our Subs launch Missiles for Anti Ship and Anti MPA role?


Exocet & babur

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pinnacle

are all three agostas equipped with AIP??


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Marines have received two Military Assault Boats (MABs) produced at PN Dockyard with transfer of technology from Polish company Techno Marine. These boats, with displacement of 12 Tons, will be used in Sircreek for patrolling duties.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

#PakNavy Fleet Annual Efficiency Competition Parade & Award Ceremony held at PN Dockyard, Khi. CNS, Adm Zafar Mahmood Abbasi was Chief Guest. On the occasion, CNS expressed satisfaction over Ops readiness of #PakNavy Fleet & lauded the professionalism of officers & men. https://t.co/4hpIzdxjqc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Fleet Annual Efficiency Competition Parade and Award Ceremony held at Pakistan Navy Dockyard, Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Command and Staff Conference of Pakistan Navy concluded at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad. The Conference was chaired by Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi.











__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Annual Efficiency Competition Pak Navy & Pak Marines 2020*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Induction ceremony of state-of-the-art Maritime Patrol Aircrafts (MPA) and tactical Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) in Pakistan Navy Fleet was held at Karachi. Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi graced the occasion as Chief Guest.

The Chief Guest further added that induction of LUNA NG Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) in Fleet Air Arm will further augment Pakistan Navy’s Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance (ISR) capabilities in maritime domain especially in Creeks areas and along the Coastal belt. The Admiral urged the crew of newly inducted ATRs & Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) to make optimum utilization of these platforms in order to contribute effectively towards combat potential of Pakistan Navy Fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

An impressive ceremony of Pakistan Navy Coastal Command Annual Efficiency Competition Parade for the year 2019 was held at PNS QASIM, Karachi. Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi graced the occasion as Chief Guest. Upon his arrival, the Chief Guest was received by Commander Coast Rear Admiral Faisal Rasul Lodhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GriffinsRule

What UAV is that?


----------



## Haris Ali2140

danish falcon said:


> are all three agostas equipped with AIP??



They are currently getting equipped with AIP.



GriffinsRule said:


> What UAV is that?


https://www.emt-penzberg.de/en/produkte/luna-next-generation/luna-ng.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## airbus101

ghazi52 said:


> Induction ceremony of state-of-the-art Maritime Patrol Aircrafts (MPA) and tactical Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) in Pakistan Navy Fleet was held at Karachi. Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi graced the occasion as Chief Guest.
> 
> The Chief Guest further added that induction of LUNA NG Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) in Fleet Air Arm will further augment Pakistan Navy’s Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance (ISR) capabilities in maritime domain especially in Creeks areas and along the Coastal belt. The Admiral urged the crew of newly inducted ATRs & Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) to make optimum utilization of these platforms in order to contribute effectively towards combat potential of Pakistan Navy Fleet.


Clearly two different a/c inducted or is it just for the photo op..


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy flotilla comprising Pakistan Navy Ships RAHNAWARD, GWADAR and Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) Ship DASHT visited Muscat, Oman as part of Overseas Deployment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Military Capabilities

Pakistan Navy tests Zarb coastal defence system

Gabriel Dominguez, London - Jane's Defence Weekly

07 November 2019


An image released by the PN in April 2018 showing the Zarb ASCM being test-launched from a TEL vehicle during exercise ‘Sealion III’. Source: Pakistan Navy

The Pakistan Navy (PN) announced on 5 November that it conducted a test-firing of its Zarb land-based anti-ship cruise missile (ASCM) system (also known as the Zarb Weapon System) during a training exercise.

"The [Zarb] missile successfully followed its pre-planned trajectory and accurately engaged the target at sea," the PN said in a statement on its Facebook page, adding that Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, was among those who witnessed the exercise.

No images or additional details of the test-firing were provided, but Adm Abbasi was quoted as saying that the "operationalisation of the Zarb Weapon System is depictive of Pakistan's strong resolve and high level of preparedness", adding that the PN "is fully capable of thwarting any aggression with an iron fist".

The announcement comes after the PN released in April 2018 one of the first images of the Zarb ASCM system being test-launched. In that month's issue of its Navy Newsmagazine, the PN published a photograph of the Zarb ASCM being fired from an 8×8 transport-erector-launcher (TEL) vehicle at the Jinnah Naval Base in Ormara, Balochistan Province, as part of the recently conducted naval exercise 'Sealion III'.

At the time the PN said that the missile, which was fired by the PN's Naval Missile Regiment under the Naval Strategic Force Command, successfully hit its intended target.

Other than the colour scheme, the missile shown in the images appears to be a Chinese C-602, which is the export variant of the domestic YJ-62. The C-602 is a medium-range anti-ship/land-attack missile, which has a stated maximum range of 280 km and is armed with a 300 kg high-explosive semi-armour-piercing (SAP) warhead.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Opening Ceremony of sixth bilateral exercise Sea Guardians-2020 between Pakistan Navy and PLA (Navy), was held at Pakistan Navy Dockyard, Karachi. Deputy Commander of Southern Theatre Command PLA, Vice Admiral Dong Jun graced the occasion as Chief Guest. Commander Pakistan Fleet, Vice Admiral Asif Khaliq was also present at the occasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Air Platforms

Pakistan Navy inducts LUNA NG UAVs and second ATR-72 MPA

Gabriel Dominguez, London - Jane's Defence Weekly

06 January 2020


The PN inducted several aerial platforms on 4 January, including an ATR-72 MPA, an ATR-72 in “cargo/para-drop” configuration, and at least two LUNA NG UAVs. Source: Pakistan Navy

The Pakistan Navy (PN) inducted several aerial platforms on 4 January in a ceremony held at Naval Air Station PNS Mehran in Karachi that was also attended by Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi.

Among the new platforms is the second of two ATR-72 twin-engine turboprops converted into maritime patrol aircraft (MPA) by Germany-based company Rheinland Air Service (RAS) under a contract signed in 2015.

The aircraft, the type of which is known as the RAS 72 Sea Eagle, was handed over to the PN after being introduced to the general public at the Paris Air Show 2019, which was held from 17 to 23 June 2019. The PN's first MPA of the type entered service in December 2018, also at PNS Mehran.

The PN also inducted another ATR-72 aircraft in a "cargo/para-drop role" that is expected to "provide added flexibility to special forces' operations", according to a statement issued by the service.

Also commissioned on 4 January were at least two LUNA NG reconnaissance, surveillance, and target acquisition (RSTA) unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) from German manufacturer EMT, with Adm Abbasi being quoted as saying that these UAVs will further augment the service's "intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance capabilities in the maritime domain, especially in creeks areas and along the coastal belt".

Meanwhile, the admiral also stated that that the PN's plans include the acquisition of unmanned combat aerial vehicles (UCAVs) to support maritime operations. However, no further details were provided in this regard.

The RAS 72 Sea Eagle is equipped with a long-range, active electronically scanned array (AESA) multimode radar, as well as electro-optic/infrared (EO/IR) sensors to deliver aerial, maritime, and ground surveillance, according to RAS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

A joint media briefing session on Exercise Sea Guardian 2020 was held at Karachi. Reps of PN & PLA (N) briefed the details of the Exercise e.g. advance level joint drills, Naval maneuvers, Ops seminars etc to the journalists. https://t.co/7kzfrZEVKY


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy is currently hosting 6th bilateral exercise ‘Sea Guardians-2020’ being conducted between Pakistan and PLA Navies in which Chinese Flotilla comprising naval platforms/ assets along with PLA (Navy) Marines Corps Detachment is participating. On the 4th day of ongoing exercise, Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi visited PLA (Navy) Flag Ship YINCHUAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

ASIA DEFENSE | SECURITY | SOUTH ASIA

China Kicks Off Construction of Pakistan’s Third, Fourth Type 054A Missile Frigates

A Chinese shipbuilding company cut steel for the third and fourth Type 054A frigates on order for the Pakistan Navy.

Franz-Stefan Gady
By Franz-Stefan Gady
November 04, 2019

China Kicks Off Construction of Pakistan’s Third, Fourth Type 054A Missile Frigates

Credit: Director General Public Relations – Navy

China’s Hudong-Zhonghua Shipbuilding held a steel cutting ceremony for the Pakistan Navy’s third and fourth Type 054A/P multi-role frigates on November 1, according to the service’s director general for public relations.

“Chief Naval Overseer (CNO) China, Commodore Azfar Humayun of Pakistan Navy and President China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC) jointly performed the steel cutting of the frigates,” said a statement by the director general for public relations posted on social media on November 1.

The Type 054A/P is an improved export version of the Type 054 frigate that is in service with the Chinese People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN). Once deployed, the two new warships will be some of the most technologically advanced surface combatants of the Pakistan Navy.

The service has ordered a total of four new frigates from China. A contract for the third and fourth Type 054A/P multirole frigates was signed in June 2018 at the Ministry of Defense Production in Rawalpindi.

“With the conclusion of this contract, Pakistan Navy will have a total of four Type 054A ships in its fleet by 2021,” the service said in an announcement at the time. “The induction of these ships will substantially enhance Pakistan Navy’s war fighting capabilities while effectively contributing towards maritime security operations in the region.”

A previous contract for the first and second Type 054A/P frigate was signed in 2017.

Type 054A/P guided-missile frigates are multipurpose surface combatants capable of conducting a wide range of missions including anti-surface and anti-air warfare. In January 2018, I described the technical characteristics and armament of the 4,000-ton warships:

The stealth frigate is armed with HQ-16 medium range air defense missiles and boosts a 32-cell vertical launching system (VLS) in the forward section, capable of firing anti-ship and air defense missiles as well as anti-submarine torpedoes.

Its air defense systems allows the warship to engage aerial targets at a distance of up to 40 kilometers. Additionally, I noted:

It also features a Russian-made AK-630 fully automatic naval close in weapon system and a Chinese variant of the AK-176 76-millimeter naval gun.

(…) In addition, the ship is equipped with a Type 382 phased-array radar system and Type 344 and Type 345 multifunctional fire control radar systems, capable of over the horizon targeting.

Type 054A frigates also feature a hangar capable of accommodation Kamov K-27 and Harbin Z-9 helicopters or unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs). (…)

The Type 054A is powered by four SEMT Pielstick engines and can achieve top speeds of 27 knots. “The ship has a standard range of about 3,800 nautical miles – 7,037 kilometers – at a speed of 18 knots, and a maximum un-refueled radius is 12,000 kilometers or 8,000 miles,” I explained.

According to a cost estimate published in The Diplomat, the price for each Type 054A/P guided-missile frigate is around $348 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

4 X 348 = $1.4B, one of the largest deals for the PN in recent memory.


fatman17 said:


> ASIA DEFENSE | SECURITY | SOUTH ASIA
> 
> China Kicks Off Construction of Pakistan’s Third, Fourth Type 054A Missile Frigates
> 
> A Chinese shipbuilding company cut steel for the third and fourth Type 054A frigates on order for the Pakistan Navy.
> 
> Franz-Stefan Gady
> By Franz-Stefan Gady
> November 04, 2019
> 
> China Kicks Off Construction of Pakistan’s Third, Fourth Type 054A Missile Frigates
> 
> Credit: Director General Public Relations – Navy
> 
> China’s Hudong-Zhonghua Shipbuilding held a steel cutting ceremony for the Pakistan Navy’s third and fourth Type 054A/P multi-role frigates on November 1, according to the service’s director general for public relations.
> 
> “Chief Naval Overseer (CNO) China, Commodore Azfar Humayun of Pakistan Navy and President China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC) jointly performed the steel cutting of the frigates,” said a statement by the director general for public relations posted on social media on November 1.
> 
> The Type 054A/P is an improved export version of the Type 054 frigate that is in service with the Chinese People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN). Once deployed, the two new warships will be some of the most technologically advanced surface combatants of the Pakistan Navy.
> 
> The service has ordered a total of four new frigates from China. A contract for the third and fourth Type 054A/P multirole frigates was signed in June 2018 at the Ministry of Defense Production in Rawalpindi.
> 
> “With the conclusion of this contract, Pakistan Navy will have a total of four Type 054A ships in its fleet by 2021,” the service said in an announcement at the time. “The induction of these ships will substantially enhance Pakistan Navy’s war fighting capabilities while effectively contributing towards maritime security operations in the region.”
> 
> A previous contract for the first and second Type 054A/P frigate was signed in 2017.
> 
> Type 054A/P guided-missile frigates are multipurpose surface combatants capable of conducting a wide range of missions including anti-surface and anti-air warfare. In January 2018, I described the technical characteristics and armament of the 4,000-ton warships:
> 
> The stealth frigate is armed with HQ-16 medium range air defense missiles and boosts a 32-cell vertical launching system (VLS) in the forward section, capable of firing anti-ship and air defense missiles as well as anti-submarine torpedoes.
> 
> Its air defense systems allows the warship to engage aerial targets at a distance of up to 40 kilometers. Additionally, I noted:
> 
> It also features a Russian-made AK-630 fully automatic naval close in weapon system and a Chinese variant of the AK-176 76-millimeter naval gun.
> 
> (…) In addition, the ship is equipped with a Type 382 phased-array radar system and Type 344 and Type 345 multifunctional fire control radar systems, capable of over the horizon targeting.
> 
> Type 054A frigates also feature a hangar capable of accommodation Kamov K-27 and Harbin Z-9 helicopters or unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs). (…)
> 
> The Type 054A is powered by four SEMT Pielstick engines and can achieve top speeds of 27 knots. “The ship has a standard range of about 3,800 nautical miles – 7,037 kilometers – at a speed of 18 knots, and a maximum un-refueled radius is 12,000 kilometers or 8,000 miles,” I explained.
> 
> According to a cost estimate published in The Diplomat, the price for each Type 054A/P guided-missile frigate is around $348 million.
> View attachment 598927

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tank131

fatman17 said:


> ASIA DEFENSE | SECURITY | SOUTH ASIA
> 
> China Kicks Off Construction of Pakistan’s Third, Fourth Type 054A Missile Frigates
> 
> A Chinese shipbuilding company cut steel for the third and fourth Type 054A frigates on order for the Pakistan Navy.
> 
> Franz-Stefan Gady
> By Franz-Stefan Gady
> November 04, 2019
> 
> China Kicks Off Construction of Pakistan’s Third, Fourth Type 054A Missile Frigates
> 
> Credit: Director General Public Relations – Navy
> 
> China’s Hudong-Zhonghua Shipbuilding held a steel cutting ceremony for the Pakistan Navy’s third and fourth Type 054A/P multi-role frigates on November 1, according to the service’s director general for public relations.
> 
> “Chief Naval Overseer (CNO) China, Commodore Azfar Humayun of Pakistan Navy and President China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC) jointly performed the steel cutting of the frigates,” said a statement by the director general for public relations posted on social media on November 1.
> 
> The Type 054A/P is an improved export version of the Type 054 frigate that is in service with the Chinese People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN). Once deployed, the two new warships will be some of the most technologically advanced surface combatants of the Pakistan Navy.
> 
> The service has ordered a total of four new frigates from China. A contract for the third and fourth Type 054A/P multirole frigates was signed in June 2018 at the Ministry of Defense Production in Rawalpindi.
> 
> “With the conclusion of this contract, Pakistan Navy will have a total of four Type 054A ships in its fleet by 2021,” the service said in an announcement at the time. “The induction of these ships will substantially enhance Pakistan Navy’s war fighting capabilities while effectively contributing towards maritime security operations in the region.”
> 
> A previous contract for the first and second Type 054A/P frigate was signed in 2017.
> 
> Type 054A/P guided-missile frigates are multipurpose surface combatants capable of conducting a wide range of missions including anti-surface and anti-air warfare. In January 2018, I described the technical characteristics and armament of the 4,000-ton warships:
> 
> The stealth frigate is armed with HQ-16 medium range air defense missiles and boosts a 32-cell vertical launching system (VLS) in the forward section, capable of firing anti-ship and air defense missiles as well as anti-submarine torpedoes.
> 
> Its air defense systems allows the warship to engage aerial targets at a distance of up to 40 kilometers. Additionally, I noted:
> 
> It also features a Russian-made AK-630 fully automatic naval close in weapon system and a Chinese variant of the AK-176 76-millimeter naval gun.
> 
> (…) In addition, the ship is equipped with a Type 382 phased-array radar system and Type 344 and Type 345 multifunctional fire control radar systems, capable of over the horizon targeting.
> 
> Type 054A frigates also feature a hangar capable of accommodation Kamov K-27 and Harbin Z-9 helicopters or unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs). (…)
> 
> The Type 054A is powered by four SEMT Pielstick engines and can achieve top speeds of 27 knots. “The ship has a standard range of about 3,800 nautical miles – 7,037 kilometers – at a speed of 18 knots, and a maximum un-refueled radius is 12,000 kilometers or 8,000 miles,” I explained.
> 
> According to a cost estimate published in The Diplomat, the price for each Type 054A/P guided-missile frigate is around $348 million.
> View attachment 598927



I was under the impression that the PN versions may use the SRC2410C radar instead of the Type 382. I am not sure what the specs lf that radar are or why they would change it from the type 382. Can anyone shed more light on this @Bilal Khan (Quwa). Would have loved to have had PENGUIN here to shed light on this...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

fatman17 said:


> ASIA DEFENSE | SECURITY | SOUTH ASIA
> 
> China Kicks Off Construction of Pakistan’s Third, Fourth Type 054A Missile Frigates
> 
> A Chinese shipbuilding company cut steel for the third and fourth Type 054A frigates on order for the Pakistan Navy.
> 
> Franz-Stefan Gady
> By Franz-Stefan Gady
> November 04, 2019
> 
> China Kicks Off Construction of Pakistan’s Third, Fourth Type 054A Missile Frigates
> 
> Credit: Director General Public Relations – Navy
> 
> China’s Hudong-Zhonghua Shipbuilding held a steel cutting ceremony for the Pakistan Navy’s third and fourth Type 054A/P multi-role frigates on November 1, according to the service’s director general for public relations.
> 
> “Chief Naval Overseer (CNO) China, Commodore Azfar Humayun of Pakistan Navy and President China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC) jointly performed the steel cutting of the frigates,” said a statement by the director general for public relations posted on social media on November 1.
> 
> The Type 054A/P is an improved export version of the Type 054 frigate that is in service with the Chinese People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN). Once deployed, the two new warships will be some of the most technologically advanced surface combatants of the Pakistan Navy.
> 
> The service has ordered a total of four new frigates from China. A contract for the third and fourth Type 054A/P multirole frigates was signed in June 2018 at the Ministry of Defense Production in Rawalpindi.
> 
> “With the conclusion of this contract, Pakistan Navy will have a total of four Type 054A ships in its fleet by 2021,” the service said in an announcement at the time. “The induction of these ships will substantially enhance Pakistan Navy’s war fighting capabilities while effectively contributing towards maritime security operations in the region.”
> 
> A previous contract for the first and second Type 054A/P frigate was signed in 2017.
> 
> Type 054A/P guided-missile frigates are multipurpose surface combatants capable of conducting a wide range of missions including anti-surface and anti-air warfare. In January 2018, I described the technical characteristics and armament of the 4,000-ton warships:
> 
> The stealth frigate is armed with HQ-16 medium range air defense missiles and boosts a 32-cell vertical launching system (VLS) in the forward section, capable of firing anti-ship and air defense missiles as well as anti-submarine torpedoes.
> 
> Its air defense systems allows the warship to engage aerial targets at a distance of up to 40 kilometers. Additionally, I noted:
> 
> It also features a Russian-made AK-630 fully automatic naval close in weapon system and a Chinese variant of the AK-176 76-millimeter naval gun.
> 
> (…) In addition, the ship is equipped with a Type 382 phased-array radar system and Type 344 and Type 345 multifunctional fire control radar systems, capable of over the horizon targeting.
> 
> Type 054A frigates also feature a hangar capable of accommodation Kamov K-27 and Harbin Z-9 helicopters or unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs). (…)
> 
> The Type 054A is powered by four SEMT Pielstick engines and can achieve top speeds of 27 knots. “The ship has a standard range of about 3,800 nautical miles – 7,037 kilometers – at a speed of 18 knots, and a maximum un-refueled radius is 12,000 kilometers or 8,000 miles,” I explained.
> 
> According to a cost estimate published in The Diplomat, the price for each Type 054A/P guided-missile frigate is around $348 million.
> View attachment 598927


40 km is an issue ..unless ofcourse its quad pack which it isnt
either PN needs to boast the range by using the newer version which has 70km range or use quad packs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tank131

ziaulislam said:


> 40 km is an issue ..unless ofcourse its quad pack which it isnt
> either PN needs to boast the range by using the newer version which has 70km range or use quad packs


My hope is that they get the HQ-16b but also that they get CAMM-ER for MILGEM and in a few years mlu the Type 054A with European radars and CAMM-ER. That is, unless they can get a quad packed missile from China maybe based on DK-10. This could open cells up to a longer ranged SAM like Hq-9 if it fits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

fatman17 said:


> 4 X 348 = $1.4B, one of the largest deals for the PN in recent memory.


Larger than 8 submarine ones?



fatman17 said:


> Type 382 phased-array radar system


They shud use AESA Radar


----------



## Signalian

8 OPH Frigates were to be transferred to PN. 1 was transferred, 7 still awaiting FMS but probably not coming to PN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ziaulislam

So there are two atr not 4


----------



## fatman17

Signalian said:


> 8 OPH Frigates were to be transferred to PN. 1 was transferred, 7 still awaiting FMS but probably not coming to PN


Old history. case closed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

3, 2 MPA and 1 transport (to be converted to MPA)


ziaulislam said:


> So there are two atr not 4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

Signalian said:


> 8 OPH Frigates were to be transferred to PN. 1 was transferred, 7 still awaiting FMS but probably not coming to PN



Without the Sm-1MR missiles and a decent towed array, the OHP are not worth operating with their old hulls causing a high annual operating costs. better to go for the Milgem for ASW and Type 054A for Limited AAW. If the Pakistan Navy needs anything through FMS it would be smaller patrol vessels, more UAVs, more Harpoon missiles, and Helicopters (probably won't get approved for the Sea Hawk, so better to ask for Sea Kings)

If the PN can get additional Sea Kings, it should look into turning some into a few into AEW helicopters (with a modern GaN Aesa radar) and put them on the Type 054A to better protect against enemy sea skimming supersonic Anti-ship cruise missiles.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sikorsky_SH-3_Sea_King#/media/File:SeaKing_AEW_849Sqn_CVN-73_1998.JPEG

--------------
If the PN can get a large number of Sea Kings under FMS, it should look to Italy to try to buy One of its *soon to be retiring San-Giorgio Class LPDs*, and *pay the Italians to upgrade it with American permission to use the ESSM in a box launcher (allowing a total of up to 32 missiles) instead of the forward crane and RHIB lift, decent Air Defense Radar and ASW capabilities as well as modern C4ISR capabilities to serve as a command ship for the Fleet at Sea*. With its long flight deck, it can also serve as a mini-carrier for UAVs, out at sea, and can be a way to Enforce Pakistan's EEZ at a discount.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Giorgio-class_amphibious_transport_dock

A Modest version of what Qatar looks to be doing
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...s-mother-ship-and-radar-picket-vessel-mash-up











Eventually a Tilt-Rotor UAV based AEW aircraft could be launched from such a ship to provide long range at sea AEW cover to the fleet, and even help guide air defense missiles to take out enemy anti-ship missiles


__
https://flic.kr/p/37626809456

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Military Capabilities
*China, Pakistan deploy warships to the Middle East for security operations*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
08 January 2020



Amid ongoing tensions between Tehran and Washington, China’s People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) and the Pakistan Navy have deployed warships to undertake maritime security operations in the Middle East.

An official from Pakistan’s inter-services public relations office confirmed with _Jane’s_ on 9 January that the Pakistan Navy has deployed a Zulfiquar (F-22P)-class guided-missile frigate for maritime security operations in the Persian Gulf, and the Gulf of Oman.

The frigate, PNS _Saif_ (253) is undertaking escort, counter-piracy, and “routine” maritime patrols, and has been deployed in the area since early January 2020, said the official, downplaying links to ongoing hostilities between Tehran and Washington.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ARMalik

fatman17 said:


> Military Capabilities
> *China, Pakistan deploy warships to the Middle East for security operations*
> *Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
> 08 January 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Amid ongoing tensions between Tehran and Washington, China’s People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) and the Pakistan Navy have deployed warships to undertake maritime security operations in the Middle East.
> 
> An official from Pakistan’s inter-services public relations office confirmed with _Jane’s_ on 9 January that the Pakistan Navy has deployed a Zulfiquar (F-22P)-class guided-missile frigate for maritime security operations in the Persian Gulf, and the Gulf of Oman.
> 
> The frigate, PNS _Saif_ (253) is undertaking escort, counter-piracy, and “routine” maritime patrols, and has been deployed in the area since early January 2020, said the official, downplaying links to ongoing hostilities between Tehran and Washington.



Logical step to ensure no disruptions are caused to tankers coming to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

ARMalik said:


> Logical step to ensure no disruptions are caused to tankers coming to Pakistan.


India has moved carrier group to arabian sea


----------



## HRK

fatman17 said:


> India has moved carrier group to arabian sea


Sir Mumbai is also situated in Arabian Sea ....





Last time when they announced that their Carrier is operationally deployed it was actually deployed in south of Mumbai after Pulwama incident ..... it not even came close to the state of Gujarat of India ....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## khanasifm

https://www.janes.com/article/92910...ase-helicopters-to-replace-grounded-sea-kings

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

fatman17 said:


> Old history. case closed


were they pursued with the same tenacity by PN as F-16's are pursued by PAF?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Probably


Signalian said:


> were they pursued with the same tenacity by PN as F-16's are pursued by PAF?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

It seems they have depot level maintenance issues. Should consult PN.


khanasifm said:


> https://www.janes.com/article/92910...ase-helicopters-to-replace-grounded-sea-kings

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

They have also landed naval version of Tejas on that air craft carrier. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215902412650827778


----------



## ARMalik

khanasifm said:


> https://www.janes.com/article/92910...ase-helicopters-to-replace-grounded-sea-kings



If PN wants additional Sea Kings then this is a good opportunity for the PN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

HRK said:


> Sir Mumbai is also situated in Arabian Sea ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time when they announced that their Carrier is operationally deployed it was actually deployed in south of Mumbai after Pulwama incident ..... it not even came close to the state of Gujarat of India ....


Sindh use to be part of Mumbai under British raj as Quide Azam wants separation under his 14 points



BHarwana said:


> They have also landed naval version of Tejas on that air craft carrier.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215902412650827778


I Beleive instead of another expensive purchase IAF and IN opted tejas as theior fighter to replace Mig junk


----------



## ARMalik

Oh man, I really want PN to have a dedicated arm of 24 to 36 Fighter Jets such as J-15. Without Air Superiority, most of the IN ships would be in the line of fire, and major indian cities on its Western Coast would be vulnerable as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

mingle said:


> Sindh use to be part of Mumbai under British raj as Quide Azam wants separation under his 14 points
> 
> 
> I Beleive instead of another expensive purchase IAF and IN opted tejas as theior fighter to replace Mig junk


*Mumbai used to be part of sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

mingle said:


> Sindh use to be part of Mumbai under British raj as Quide Azam wants separation under his 14 points


even Oman and Aden of Yemen were deal by British under Mumbai Presidency at one point in time .... Geographically, Socially and culturally Sindh was never the part of Mumbai/Maharashtra state of India ....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> 4 X 348 = $1.4B, one of the largest deals for the PN in recent memory.



correction
another source indicates a price of $220 per warship which makes more sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC), General Nadeem Raza called on Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad. It was the first visit of the dignitary after assuming the office as CJCSC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yasser76

ghazi52 said:


> Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC), General Nadeem Raza called on Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad. It was the first visit of the dignitary after assuming the office as CJCSC.



Guard inspection indoors?


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Yasser76 said:


> Guard inspection indoors?


it was rainning in Islamabad , Peshawar e.t.c on that day .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yasser76

Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> it was rainning in Islamabad , Peshawar e.t.c on that day .



Then we carry it out in the rain, surely? If our fighting men cannot cope with rain just cancel the guard of honour.


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Navy Sea King Firing Exocet MissileQuote

Post Fri Dec 27, 2019 6:59 pm

Pakistan Navy Westland WS-61 Sea King helicopter firing Exocet anti-ship missile during live missile firings in North Arabian Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

fatman17 said:


> Pakistan Navy Sea King Firing Exocet MissileQuote
> 
> Post Fri Dec 27, 2019 6:59 pm
> 
> Pakistan Navy Westland WS-61 Sea King helicopter firing Exocet anti-ship missile during live missile firings in North Arabian Sea.
> 
> View attachment 599989


Do PN's Exocet Missiles have range of 180km?


----------



## syed_yusuf

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 599961
> View attachment 599962



F-22P looks modified see mid ship area behind the engine exhaust and behind the hanger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Marines??New camo??


hassan1 said:


> View attachment 599961
> View attachment 599962





Yasser76 said:


> Then we carry it out in the rain, surely? If our fighting men cannot cope with rain just cancel the guard of honour.


Someone make this guy perform guard of honor in January freezing rain. Although I agree guard of honor with well designed overcoats would look great kinda like the Russians or US troops also have winter ceremonial uniform for guard of honor because the President is usually sworn in when it's still quite cold.


----------



## Goku

Pakhtoon yum said:


> *Mumbai used to be part of sindh


Sindh was part of BOMBAY presidency btw and seperated only in 1936


----------



## Tank131

syed_yusuf said:


> F-22P looks modified see mid ship area behind the engine exhaust and behind the hanger.


Not sure what exactly you are seeing... Can you point it out what is different?


----------



## syed_yusuf

Tank131 said:


> Not sure what exactly you are seeing... Can you point it out what is different?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TOPGUN

syed_yusuf said:


> View attachment 600042



Nice catch, I noticed that as well when I saw the pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tank131

syed_yusuf said:


> View attachment 600042



The area just in front of the hangar looks relatively unchanged to me, but the new sensor hidden under the Egg (behind the funnel stack) is definitely new. Not sure what it is, likely another radar. Good catch. Any insight @Bilal Khan (Quwa)?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Goku said:


> Sindh was part of BOMBAY presidency btw and seperated only in 1936


Funny, sindh is centuries older boi


----------



## ghazi52

U.S. Ambassador Mr Paul W Jones visited NHQ, Islamabad & called on CNS Adm Zafar Mahmood Abbasi. During the meeting, matters related to regional and maritime security & bilateral naval collaboration were discussed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> U.S. Ambassador Mr Paul W Jones visited NHQ, Islamabad & called on CNS Adm Zafar Mahmood Abbasi. During the meeting, matters related to regional and maritime security & bilateral naval collaboration were discussed.



One large size exercise with Chinese and .... ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

khanasifm said:


> One large size exercise with Chinese and .... ...


P8


----------



## Mir Shahzain

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1218093923173904384
Something is cooking for sure

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

mingle said:


> P8



Do not think so but who knows p8 is super expensive per afm article even brits could not afford the number that is need

Anyway there is debat about asw concept of p8 vs others p8 high medium altitude flight profile vs other provide grater coverage but some navy folks have doubts about engagement from that level 
I am sure US would develop and operationalise system yo support if not already in place

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

khanasifm said:


> Do not think so but who knows p8 is super expensive per afm article even brits could not afford the number that is need
> 
> Anyway there is debat about asw concept of p8 vs others p8 high medium altitude flight profile vs other provide grater coverage but some navy folks have doubts about engagement from that level
> I am sure US would develop and operationalise system yo support if not already in place


Abbasi in his last visit to US desired P8 system for PN but I believe this meeting is more about Maritime security issue around state of Hurmoz



Mir Shahzain said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1218093923173904384
> Something is cooking for sure


Capicity building of PN is very important along cooperation with big Maritimes powers


----------



## CHI RULES

For future requirements PN should also upgrade install credible medium range SAMs on current fleet of F22Ps and sole OHP at earliest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tank131

CHI RULES said:


> For future requirements PN should also upgrade install credible medium range SAMs on current fleet of F22Ps and sole OHP at earliest.


For the OHP it probably isnt worth it,unless they acquired more OHP (of which i believe numerous are still potentially available) but definitely after Type 054A are delivered, they need to take up the issue of doing MLU of F-22P. My hope is that PN can somehow acquire CAMM-ER for MILGEM. If that is the case, put the GENESIS Advent CMS on the F-22P, get a Sylver A50, quad-packed CAMM-ER, and new radar system (something like Kronos dual band quad faced radar along with Kronos Starfire) and Harbah.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Ships MOAWIN and ASLAT visited Port Victoria, Seychelles as part of Pakistan Navy Overseas Deployment around African region.


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 601009


Pakistani all 8 subs have reported price of $5.1 billion.
Damn its 15 years and Indians still not able to get the subs


----------



## fatman17

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Pakistani all 8 subs have reported price of $5.1 billion.
> Damn its 15 years and Indians still not able to get the subs



sounds a bit high. I saw a figure of $4B


----------



## ghazi52

Commander Kenya Navy, Major General Levi Franklin Mghalu visited Naval Headquarters, Islamabad and called on Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi.

Upon arrival at Naval Headquarters, the visiting dignitary was received by Chief of the Naval Staff. A smartly turned out contingent of Pakistan Navy presented the Guard of Honour. Thereafter, the dignitary laid floral wreath at the Shuhada’s Monument and was introduced to the Chiefs of Staff and Principal Staff Officers at Naval Headquarters.

Later, Major General Levi Franklin Mghalu called on Chief of the Naval Staff in his office. During the meeting, various matters of maritime security, stability and mutual interest including bilateral naval collaboration were discussed. Chief of the Naval Staff highlighted Pakistan’s commitment in fight against terrorism and Pakistan Navy’s contributions for ensuring maritime security and peace in the region. The Naval Chief thanked the visiting dignitary for the hospitality afforded to Pakistan Navy Ships ASLAT & MOAWIN on their recent visit to Mombasa. Commander Kenya Navy also appreciated the PN Ships for establishing Medical Camp at the port which facilitated thousands of patients and for holding passage exercise with Kenya Navy Ship JASSIRI. Both the dignitaries agreed on further enhancing mutual interactions in diversified naval domains.

A brief was also given to the visiting dignitary on Pakistan Navy’s perspective on security situation in Indian Ocean Region. He was briefed on the plight of Kashmiri people in the backdrop of abrogation of Articles 370 & 35-A of Indian Constitution and Pakistan’s continued support to the just and rightful struggle of Kashmiris. During his stay in Pakistan, the Commander Kenya Navy will also visit Pakistan Navy War College at Lahore and Pakistan Navy’s operational/ training units, Joint Maritime Information & Coordination Centre (JMICC) at Karachi besides holding interactions with Commander Pakistan Fleet, Commander Coast and Commander Karachi.





















__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Pakistani all 8 subs have reported price of $5.1 billion.
> Damn its 15 years and Indians still not able to get the subs





fatman17 said:


> sounds a bit high. I saw a figure of $4B


No, all 8 Hangor/Chinese submarines cost around $2.8 billion to $3.2 billion, tops.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

So even more economical. Sounds reasonable. you've considered the fitting of western sensors etc in your estimation.


Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> No, all 8 Hangor/Chinese submarines cost around $2.8 billion to $3.2 billion, tops.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

C4iSR: Maritime
*Chinese Type 052D destroyer fitted with possible anti-ship missile decoy launchers*
*Andrew Tate, London* - Jane's Defence Weekly
20 January 2020







A view of the stern of PLAN Type 052D destroyer Yinchuan. The warship has been fitted with what appears to be an anti-ship missile countermeasures system. Source: Via eng.chinamil.com.cn
Images have emerged of a Chinese Type 052D (Luyang III)-class destroyer fitted with what appears to be an anti-ship missile countermeasures system.

The photographs, which were taken during the nine-day 'Sea Guardian 2020' maritime exercise between the People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) and the Pakistan Navy (PN), show that the destroyer _Yinchuan_ (pennant number 175) has been modified, with a pair of tubes installed on each side of the hangar roof, which appear to be roughly 500 mm in diameter and perhaps 2 m in length.

The system is similar in appearance to the US Navy's (USN's) Mk 59 decoy launch system, which can deploy an expendable inflatable decoy designed to seduce an incoming anti-ship missile. The Mk 59 was first fitted to Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS _Ramage_ in late 2013.

The joint 'Sea Guardian 2020' exercise, which ended on 14 January, involved four PLAN surface vessels, two PN frigates and two missile boats, together with embarked helicopters and a total of about 120 marines.

The exercise was held in two parts, with shore-side briefings followed by a 72-hour phase at sea.

At the outset of the exercise the PLA-sponsored ChinaMil.com.cn website commented that the exercise was aimed at "enhancing the capabilities of the two navies to jointly cope with maritime terrorism and crime", adding that the manoeuvres had "nothing to do with the regional situation" and were not targeted at any third party.

It also reported that during the concluding debrief Senior Captain Ye Dan, commander of the Chinese naval fleet, had commented that "the first actual troop submarine rescue exercise at sea greatly improved the emergency underwater rescue capabilities of the two navies".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Annexe : le texte du communiqué de la marine pakistanaise

Contract for acquisition of 2 x warships for Pakistan Navy was signed with M/s China Shipbuilding Trading Company Ltd (CSTC), at Ministry of Defence Production, Rawalpindi. Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Operations), Rear Admiral Faisal Rasul Lodhi was also present on the occasion.

With the conclusion of this contract, Pakistan Navy will have a total of 4 x Type 054A ships in its Fleet by 2021. The induction of these Ships will substantially enhance Pakistan navy’s war fighting capabilities while effectively contributing towards Maritime Security Operations in the region.

Type 054A is an extremely potent and state of the art warship equipped with latest weapons including long range missiles and Hi-tech sensors, capable to undertake operations in all domains of naval warfare. The acquisition of these modern ships is certainly a value addition in Pakistan Navy which is an ardent defenders of National Maritime Interests of Pakistan.

The ceremony was attended by high ranking officials and dignitaries from China, Pakistan Navy and Government authorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## syed_yusuf

fatman17 said:


> Annexe : le texte du communiqué de la marine pakistanaise
> 
> Contract for acquisition of 2 x warships for Pakistan Navy was signed with M/s China Shipbuilding Trading Company Ltd (CSTC), at Ministry of Defence Production, Rawalpindi. Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Operations), Rear Admiral Faisal Rasul Lodhi was also present on the occasion.
> 
> With the conclusion of this contract, Pakistan Navy will have a total of 4 x Type 054A ships in its Fleet by 2021. The induction of these Ships will substantially enhance Pakistan navy’s war fighting capabilities while effectively contributing towards Maritime Security Operations in the region.
> 
> Type 054A is an extremely potent and state of the art warship equipped with latest weapons including long range missiles and Hi-tech sensors, capable to undertake operations in all domains of naval warfare. The acquisition of these modern ships is certainly a value addition in Pakistan Navy which is an ardent defenders of National Maritime Interests of Pakistan.
> 
> The ceremony was attended by high ranking officials and dignitaries from China, Pakistan Navy and Government authorities.
> 
> View attachment 601261


Is this old news or new one


----------



## fatman17

syed_yusuf said:


> Is this old news or new one


not so old. I was actually looking for price tags for the frigate and the S20 submarine.


----------



## fatman17

*RAS 72 Maritime Patrol Aircraft: Second Delivery to Pakistan Navy*
By
Asian Military Review
-
July 16, 2019





 

 
_*RAS, Rheinland Air Service, has delivered a second aircraft to the Pakistan Navy. The aircraft, known as RAS 72 – Sea Eagle, is part of a multi-year contract signed in 2015 for equipping the Pakistan Navy with a modern fleet of maritime patrol aircraft.*_The first aircraft of the fleet was formally handed over in June 2018 and the second aircraft has been delivered after the introduction to the general public at the Paris International Airshow in June 2019.

During the handover ceremony at RAS headquarters in Mönchengladbach, Germany, *Nikolaos Mavrikis, Director Special Mission Division*, stated: _“The Pakistan Navy has taken delivery of its second RAS 72 MPA, becoming the newest operator of RAS` latest generation airborne platform and Aerodata’s Mission Management system for anti-submarine warfare, based on the cost efficient twin-engine turbo prop ATR 72 platform. The two RAS 72 in operation provide our customer with strategic maritime dominance and endorse the defense and maritime security domain of Pakistan. Working closely with the Pakistan Navy, and based on the feedback received from the operators as well as from the naval aviators, we can clearly claim that this program has significantly extended the organization’s capabilities, modernized their fleet and endorsed the surveillance along the country’s costal border as well as in international waters.”_

The variety of state-of-the-art on-board sensors enable operators and decision makers to detect and identify sensitive targets above or below the surface of the ocean, while transmitting all the information captured on-board in real-time to the dedicated command center.

The RAS 72 multirole aircraft offers unrivalled efficiency as well as operational flexibility not only for anti-submarine warfare and maritime patrol missions, but also for search and rescue and other humanitarian operations. In addition to the MPA configuration, RAS can offer the ATR 72 with a complete range of interior configurations, from pure passenger cabin and troop transport to complex customization required for VIP guests as well as a variety of cargo options.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

*Recapitalisation*
Neighbouring Pakistan is responding to the IN build-up with its own SSK re-capitalisation programme. It has decided to buy the S26 – an export variant of the PLAN’s Type 039B – from China. The Pakistan Navy (PN) needs to replace its ageing pair of Hashmat-class Agosta 70A and three Agosta 90B SSKs and has a requirement for up to eight boats.

“The Chinese boats are most likely going to carry a robust offensive strike capability in the form of SLCMs for land attack. The existing fleet of French builds is ageing and no longer economical to maintain in service, so the Chinese boats are meant to block-replace all these eventually,” Collin said. Meanwhile the PN is upgrading the Agosta 90Bs under a $350 million contract with Turkish shipbuilder STM.

*Zarb cruise missile boosts Coastal Defence*
Published in Show Daily 2018 - Day 1

By
Asian Military Review
-
January 11, 2019





 

 
_*The Pakistan Navy has successfully performed another round of live-firing trials for its Zarb land-based anti-ship cruise missile system, which is also referred to as the Zarb Weapon System, during Exercise Sealion III earlier in the year.*_

One of the first images of the Zarb missile system was released by the Navy, showing an anti-ship cruise missile being launched from an eight-wheeled transport-erector-launcher (TEL) vehicle at the Jinnah Naval Base in Ormara, Balochistan Province.

The Navy said that the missile, which is operated the Naval Missile Regiment belonging to the Naval Strategic Force Command, successfully hit its intended target. It did not disclose the capabilities of its latest weapon, but the missile shown in the images appears to strongly resemble the Chinese C-602, which is the export variant of the domestic YJ-62 in use by the People’s Liberation Army (PLA).

The C-602 is a medium-range anti-ship and land-attack missile, which is actively marketed by China National Precision Manufacturing Import & Export Corporation internationally has a maximum range of 280km. It carries a 300kg high-explosive semi-armour-piercing warhead to ensure that the payload detonates within its target for maximum potential damage.

The TEL vehicle that was seen firing the Zarb anti-ship missile carries three container launch units and is also visually identical to the PLA’s YJ-62 mobile coastal defence system. The vehicle has a front cab, a separate rear command cab, a power-generation system, and an elevating launch platform holding the three missile launch units.

The same missiles can also be found on the PLA Navy’s Type-052C Luyang II destroyers, indicating a potential for future integration aboard the Pakistan Navy’s vessels.

Pakistan is also actively pursuing locally developed anti-ship missiles, and test fired its new ‘Harba’ cruise missile from PNS _Himmat_, one of the Navy’s latest Azmat-class fast attack crafts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy is holding 3rd International Nautical Competition (INC) from 03 – 06 February 2020 at Pakistan Naval Academy, Karachi. INC events include Swimming, Seamanship, Sailing & Life saving etc. This year 08 countries are participating in this competition.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/





.


Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi in Indonesian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

3rd PN Intl Nautical Competition (INC) commenced at Pakistan Naval Academy (PNA), Karachi, Besides PNA & Pak Marine Academy, Six International teams are competing under the motto ‘Knotted by Ocean’. The week long INC includes Sailing, Life Saving, Swimming & Seamanship etc events.







__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

GENESIS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*The 3rd Pakistan Navy International Nautical Competition* was held at Pakistan Naval Academy, Karachi. International teams from Germany, Indonesia, Oman, Qatar, Sri Lanka and Turkey participated in the week long nautical events of the competition. Commander Karachi, Rear Admiral Zahid Ilyas graced the closing ceremony as Chief Guest.

During the PN International Nautical Competition, six International teams besides Pakistan Naval Academy & Pakistan Marine Academy participated in various activities comprising of Sailing, Swimming, Lifesaving, Seamanship & Physical Fitness contests, held at Karachi harbour and PN Sports Complex.

While addressing the ceremony, the Chief Guest expressed satisfaction over immaculate conduct of events and congratulated the winners for their success in various sports activities. Later, the Chief Guest gave away prizes to the winning team for displaying outstanding performance during the event. Team of Turkish Naval academy won the competition with 05 Gold medals while Team of Pakistan Naval Academy was declared Runner up.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan Navy*
Meanwhile the Pakistan Navy is set to receive two new 2,300 tonne OPVs from DSNS, which are under construction at the company’s shipyard in Galati, Romania. The first ship was launched in May 2019 and is expected to enter service later this year. Steel cutting started on the second vessel in August 2018 and is due to enter service by mid-2020.

The Pakistan Navy has referred to the ships as multirole corvettes but Dr. Lean said that they are “much closer to an OPV than anything else” and are based on the DSNS 90m long OPV2400 design.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

fatman17 said:


> *Pakistan Navy*
> Meanwhile the Pakistan Navy is set to receive two new 2,300 tonne OPVs from DSNS, which are under construction at the company’s shipyard in Galati, Romania. The first ship was launched in May 2019 and is expected to enter service later this year. Steel cutting started on the second vessel in August 2018 and is due to enter service by mid-2020.
> 
> The Pakistan Navy has referred to the ships as multirole corvettes but Dr. Lean said that they are “much closer to an OPV than anything else” and are based on the DSNS 90m long OPV2400 design.


What is the difference between a corvette and OPV?


----------



## fatman17

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> What is the difference between a corvette and OPV?


_Combat Fleets of the World, 16th Edition, defines Corvettes as,_ “Surface Combatants of less than 1,500 tons but more than 1,000 full load displacement

the differentiation between Offshore Patrol Vessels (OPVs) and corvettes may simply comes down to their missions and equipment. OPVs include a wide range of ships, but the common thread, generally accepted, is that they have no ASW weapons, no heavy anti-ship cruise missiles, and only a self-defense AAW capability. Adding an ASW capability and/or cruise missiles would convert an OPV into a corvette.

crews of corvette are around 120 and an OPV are lesser.

Asia-Pacific, Capability Analysis
*Pakistan’s Navy: A Quick Look*
March 23, 2016 Alex Calvo 


_By Alex Calvo_

Traditionally the junior service, operating in the Army’s shadow and receiving a ten percent share of the 2015 defence budget of $6.6 billion, Pakistan’s Navy personnel numbers more than 22,000 active, plus 5,000 in the reserve. This secondary role stands in contrast with the economy’s dependence on the sea, with the port city of Karachi contributing 25 percent of GDP and the proposed China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) raising the country’s maritime profile even further.

Much of the Navy’s backbone, including its seven submarines, five French-made ‘Khalid’ class conventional hunter-killer (SSKs) acquired in the 1990s plus two ‘Hashmat’ class SSKs from the 1970s, is nearing retirement. The Navy is working to acquire new surface and undersea combatants, boosting domestic shipbuilding in the process and in cooperation with Beijing.

Plans include procuring an additional four 3000-ton F-22P/’Zulfiqar’ (Sword) class frigates with improved sensors and weapons (including HQ-17 surface-to-air missiles, developed from Russia’s Tor 1/SA-N-9), as well as six Type-022 Houbei stealth catamaran missile boats. State-owned shipbuilder Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) is responsible for these programs, and is expanding its facilities with a new foundry, manufacturing areas, and two dry docks of 26,000 and 18,000 dead weight tons, spread over 71 acres. Islamabad had been hoping to procure six Perry-class frigates from the US on easy terms, but congressional hostility has prompted greater reliance on China, a country heavily committed at all levels to Pakistan, being a key to Beijing’s strategy of securing access to the Indian Ocean and keeping New Delhi distracted by a regional rival.





Sword class frigate of the Pakistani Navy.
Karachi is the traditional home of the Pakistani Navy, and remains of the utmost importance, despite diversification into other bases, among them PNS Siddique (in Turbat, in the south-west, close to the strategic deepwater port of Gwadar and the border with Iran), Pasni, and Jinnah Naval Base (also in the south-west). Asked whether security is considered by the Pakistani Navy as a reason to push for further diversification away from the city, Zoha Waseem (PhD Candidate at King’s College London and an expert in Pakistani security and policing) explains that “the situation in Karachi in terms of the ongoing operation is linked with the need of the military to keep investing in Karachi. The construction of military bases, infrastructure, and training centres and accommodation does not appear to be decreasing. Karachi is an ATM machine, and a prime location for any stakeholder to have its assets here.”





PNS Badr, a British-built Type-21 frigate, was decommissioned in 2014. Despite being the junior service and the country facing a difficult fiscal position, Pakistan’s Navy has been pushing for ambitious plans in terms of both surface and undersea combatants. Source Flickr.
While new ships are seen as essential in terms of maritime security and the fight against piracy, it is Pakistani plans to acquire new submarines that have met with the greatest concern in New Delhi. In March 2015, Islamabad announced plans to procure eight new Chinese submarines, and in October 2015 confirmed that four would be purchased from Beijing and four built at KSEW. The package includes a training centre in Karachi and probably includes access to China’s Beidou-II (BDS-2) satellite navigation network. Thanks to similar designs, Beijing, in turn, gets to enjoy the necessary maintenance personnel and facilities enabling her to operate her own submarines much more efficiently in the Indian Ocean, home to vital SLOCs (sea lanes of communication) for China. Ideally the Navy would like a total of 12 new boats. These Chinese-designed submarines will probably be based on the air independent propulsion (AIP) equipped Type 39B Yuan SSK (known as S-20 in its export version). Displacing 2,300 tons, they can fire both cruise missiles and 533 mm torpedoes, and can also deploy mines and special forces. Pakistan, already working on a version of the National Defence Complex Babur missile capable of launch from her old Khalid submarines, sees the S-20 as more than a conventional platform, although preventing an Indian blockade is certainly a major goal in and by itself. A sea-based deterrent would provide Islamabad with a second strike capability, while avoiding perceptions of falling behind India in the nuclear sphere. The resulting improvement in survivability is seen by Mansoor Ahmed (Stanton Nuclear Security junior faculty fellow at the Harvard Kennedy School’s Belfer Center), as providing greater strategic stability to South Asia, given that India could not be sure of completely destroying Pakistani nuclear forces and thus escape unacceptable damage herself.

Work on a sea-based deterrent may also be closely linked to the Navy’s status within the military. According to Scott Cheney-Peters (US Navy reserve officer and CIMSEC founder) “Unless Pakistan’s Navy can develop an at-sea strategic nuclear deterrent it is likely to remain the ‘junior service.’ This means it has a strong institutional incentive to pursue an SLBM second-strike capability. But just as this incentive may not be enough to bring the capability to fruition any time soon, so the second-capability may not be enough to remove the perception of the Navy as a junior partner in the nation’s armed forces.”

_Alex Calvo is a guest professor at Nagoya University (Japan) focusing on security and defence policy, international law, and military history in the Indian-Pacific Ocean Region. A member of the Center for International Maritime Security (CIMSEC) and Taiwan’s South China Sea Think-Tank, he is currently writing a book about Asia’s role and contribution to the Allied victory in the Great War. He tweets @Alex__Calvo and his work can be found_ _here__. _

Featured Image: MAYPORT, Fla. (Aug. 31, 2010) Pakistan sailors parade their country’s colors during the decommissioning ceremony of the guided-missile frigate USS McInerney (FFG 8) at Naval Station Mayport. During the ceremony, McInerney was commissioned into the Pakistan navy as PNS Alamgir (F 260). (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Gary Granger Jr./Released).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

fatman17 said:


> five French-made ‘Khalid’ class conventional hunter-killer (SSKs) acquired in the 1990s


So we have five 90Bs. Are we going to upgrade them all through Turkey? @dBSPL @MMM-E @cabatli_53 



fatman17 said:


> *Pakistan Navy*
> Meanwhile the Pakistan Navy is set to receive two new 2,300 tonne OPVs from DSNS, which are under construction at the company’s shipyard in Galati, Romania. The first ship was launched in May 2019 and is expected to enter service later this year. Steel cutting started on the second vessel in August 2018 and is due to enter service by mid-2020.
> 
> The Pakistan Navy has referred to the ships as multirole corvettes but Dr. Lean said that they are “much closer to an OPV than anything else” and are based on the DSNS 90m long OPV2400 design.
> View attachment 604143


@Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Basel are we going to make our Damens Corvettes or OPVs?


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Staff (Operations) Vice Admiral Mohammad Amjad Khan Niazi exchanging views with Commander of the French Joint Forces in the Indian Ocean, Rear Admiral Didier Maleterre at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghost 125

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> So we have five 90Bs. Are we going to upgrade them all through Turkey? @dBSPL @MMM-E @cabatli_53
> 
> 
> @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Basel are we going to make our Damens Corvettes or OPVs?


no, we have just 3. article states it wrongly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy hold Chief of The Naval Staff Open Forum at Ormara for chief petty officer's, sailors & civilians of Pak Navy. CNS Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi interacted with Pak Navy personnel & responded to their queries on different issues. Pak Navy Welfare & Developmental projects for people of Ormara were also highlighted during the Forum.


----------



## fatman17

*Work underway on Pakistan Navy OPVs*
Published in Show Daily 2018 - Day 1

By
Asian Military Review
-
November 27, 2018





 

 
_*Work on the first of two 1,900 tonne multirole offshore patrol vessels (OPVs) for the Pakistan Navy is well underway, with a steel cutting ceremony for the first ship held at Damen’s Galati facility in Romania during the first half of the year. The ceremony was attended by PN deputy chief of Naval Staff Projects, Rear Admiral Farrokh Ahmad.*_

The 90 metre OPVs will have a top speed of 22 knots and displace approximately 1,900 tonnes at full-load. They have been described by the Navy as state-of-the-art vessels that are well suited for a diverse range of missions, including anti-surface (ASuW), anti-air, and maritime security operations.

The ships are understood to be designated OPV 1900 and are expected to carry out helicopter centric operations such as search and rescue missions, as well as intelligence gathering and surveillance operations. The contract for the OPVs was signed in June 2017, and the second ship will also be built in Romania.

In other maritime news, Pakistan Customs has taken delivery of two Damen Stan Patrol 1605 FRP patrol boats built by Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KSEW) shipyard with prefabricated components and technical support from Damen. The patrol boats will be used for monitoring and enforcement activities in Pakistan’s territorial waters.

The OPV and patrol deals are recent examples of Pakistan’s drive to diversify its supplier base for naval platforms, which now includes frigates, patrol vessels and submarines acquired or jointly developed with China, corvettes and fleet tankers in collaboration with Turkey, and now armed OPVs in partnership with the Netherlands.

Meanwhile, Louisiana-based shipbuilder Swiftships announced that the Navy placed an order for two 75m corvettes in November 2017, although that deal appears to have been stalled following the acquisition of the two OPVs and four Ada (MILGEM)-class corvettes from Turkey. However, the company is reportedly in discussion with KSEW for an undisclosed shipbuilding programme.


----------



## fatman17

COMMISSIONING CEREMONY OF OFFSHORE PATROL VESSEL PNS 'YARMOOK'

14 February 2020

The Pakistan Navy has commissioned a 2300 Tonnes Corvette PNS YARMOOK (F-271) – a Damen OPV 1900 – in a ceremony held at Constanta Port, Romania on 13th February 2020. Attending the event was Vice Admiral Muhammad Fayyaz Gilani HI (M), Vice Chief of the Naval Staff as Chief Guest. The ceremony was also attended by teams from Ministry of Defense Production Rawalpindi, Chief Naval Overseer (Romania) and senior management of Damen Shipyards Group.

Damen signed the contract with the Ministry of Defence Production for two multipurpose OPVs for the Pakistan Navy on 30th June, 2017, following a tender process.

Damen will deliver the Second vessel PNS TABUK (Designate) in May this year. PNS YARMOOK is capable of performing a variety of maritime operations and can transport both a helicopter and a UAV. The ship can launch two high speed RHIBs of 11.5 meters and 6.5 meters simultaneously and also has the capability to accommodate two TEUs for special mission based operations.

Speaking during the launching ceremony, the Chief Guest highlighted the importance of the Project for the Pakistan Navy and stated that the vessels will significantly enhance Pakistan Navy’s capability to safeguard its maritime borders. The Chief Guest also acknowledged the professional competence of Damen and the prospects of future cooperation in delivering cutting-edge naval technologies to the Pakistan Navy.

Damen constructed the PNS YARMOOK at its yard in Galati. The yard has built nearly 40 vessels for the defence and security segment, including the last seven complex naval vessels for the Royal Netherlands Navy and the Stefan cel Mare offshore patrol vessel, the flagship of the Romanian Border Police, showing time and time again that is a trustworthy and highly capable international player in naval shipbuilding.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms

Pakistan Navy commissions first of two 2,300 tonne corvettes

Gabriel Dominguez, London - Jane's Defence Weekly

14 February 2020


The PN commissioned PNS Yarmook, the first of two 2,300 tonne corvettes ordered from Dutch shipbuilder Damen, at a ceremony held on 13 February at Constanta Port in Romania. Source: Damen
The Pakistan Navy (PN) has commissioned the first of two 2,300 tonnes multirole corvettes ordered from Dutch shipbuilder Damen in 2017.

Named PNS Yarmook (F-271), the ship, which the company said is based on a Damen Offshore Patrol Vessel (OPV) 1900, entered serviced in a ceremony held on 13 February at Constanta Port in Romania that was also attended by the PN's Vice Chief of the Naval Staff Vice Admiral Muhammad Fayyaz Gilani.

In a 14 February statement Damen said that Yarmook, which had been launched on 17 May 2019 at the company's facilities in Galati, Romania, is capable of performing "a variety of maritime operations" and can transport both a helicopter and an unmanned aerial vehicle.

The ship, which can also carry two high-speed rigid-hulled inflatable boats - of 11.5 m and 6.5 m in length - has a capacity of two twenty-foot equivalent units (TEUs) for special mission operations.

The second vessel of the class, Tabuk, which was launched on 3 September 2019, is set to enter service in May.

The Dutch shipbuilder had signed a contract with Pakistan's Ministry of Defence Production on 30 June 2017 to build two multipurpose OPVs for the PN.

PN officials had previously stated that these vessels "will act as force multipliers in enhancing [the] navy's capability of safeguarding maritime frontiers and will offer more flexibility in the conduct of [the] Pakistan Navy's initiative of independent Regional Maritime Security Patrols in the Indian Ocean Region".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

fatman17 said:


> Sea Platforms
> 
> Pakistan Navy commissions first of two 2,300 tonne corvettes
> 
> Gabriel Dominguez, London - Jane's Defence Weekly
> 
> 14 February 2020
> 
> 
> The PN commissioned PNS Yarmook, the first of two 2,300 tonne corvettes ordered from Dutch shipbuilder Damen, at a ceremony held on 13 February at Constanta Port in Romania. Source: Damen
> The Pakistan Navy (PN) has commissioned the first of two 2,300 tonnes multirole corvettes ordered from Dutch shipbuilder Damen in 2017.
> 
> Named PNS Yarmook (F-271), the ship, which the company said is based on a Damen Offshore Patrol Vessel (OPV) 1900, entered serviced in a ceremony held on 13 February at Constanta Port in Romania that was also attended by the PN's Vice Chief of the Naval Staff Vice Admiral Muhammad Fayyaz Gilani.
> 
> In a 14 February statement Damen said that Yarmook, which had been launched on 17 May 2019 at the company's facilities in Galati, Romania, is capable of performing "a variety of maritime operations" and can transport both a helicopter and an unmanned aerial vehicle.
> 
> The ship, which can also carry two high-speed rigid-hulled inflatable boats - of 11.5 m and 6.5 m in length - has a capacity of two twenty-foot equivalent units (TEUs) for special mission operations.
> 
> The second vessel of the class, Tabuk, which was launched on 3 September 2019, is set to enter service in May.
> 
> The Dutch shipbuilder had signed a contract with Pakistan's Ministry of Defence Production on 30 June 2017 to build two multipurpose OPVs for the PN.
> 
> PN officials had previously stated that these vessels "will act as force multipliers in enhancing [the] navy's capability of safeguarding maritime frontiers and will offer more flexibility in the conduct of [the] Pakistan Navy's initiative of independent Regional Maritime Security Patrols in the Indian Ocean Region".
> View attachment 606159


PN heading towards blue water Navy from a coastal Navy


----------



## sahureka2

Messa in servizio della Corvetta pakistana PNS 271 Yarmook, costruita da Damen in Romania

[MEDIA = youtube] fOs_DxQ5U_Y [/ MEDIA]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanasifm



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## khanasifm

Yup z-9 type for anti surface/sub perhaps along with sar and with firefighting equipment and ssm the ciws may be Phanix off type 21 or not sure what type on the model but since pn is taking care of it so could be Chinese or local off type 21 

I am guessing since US equipment of type 21 ie harpoon and ciws /phallinix cannot be transfer to Chinese type so mostly Turkish and damen ships will get those systems , guessing 

Look like peace time msa duty and war time ssm /navy duty

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

17 FEBRUARY 2020 NEWS

Pakistan Navy commissions Damen-built offshore patrol vessel


The Pakistan Navy has commissioned a 2,300t Corvette PNS YARMOOK (F-271) offshore patrol vessel (OPV) built by Damen in a ceremony held at Constanta Port in Romania.

Following a tender process, the company signed the contract with the Pakistan Ministry of Defence Production (MoDP) for the construction of two multipurpose OPVs for the navy in June 2017.

The second vessel PNS TABUK (Designate) will be delivered by Damen in May this year.

PNS YARMOOK, which was constructed by Damen at its yard in Galati, can carry out various maritime operations and is capable of transporting both a helicopter and an unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV).

The ship is based on a Damen OPV 1900 and can accommodate two twenty-foot equivalent units (TEUs) for special mission-based operations.

It can also launch two high-speed rigid hull inflatable boats (RHIBs) of 11.5m and 6.5m at a time.

Pakistan Navy vice-chief Muhammad Fayyaz Gilani said that both vessels will significantly improve the navy’s capability to safeguard its maritime borders.

The 55ha Galati yard has built nearly 40 vessels for the defence and security segment.

It built the last seven complex naval vessels for the Royal Netherlands Navy and the Stefan cel Mare OPV for the Romanian Border Police.

Damen launched the second OPV for the Pakistan Navy at its shipyard in September last year.

In October 2018, the Pakistan Navy commissioned a domestically built 17,000t fleet tanker named PNS Moawin, which is claimed to be the biggest ship ever constructed at Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Good strategy PN keep calling corvettes offshore patrol vessels so the usual powers trying to block weapons sales to Pakistan stay sound asleep. 

*patsPNonback*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

To celebrate International Day of Military Sports, Pakistan Navy conducted CISM Day Run 2020 at Jinnah Stadium, Islamabad. The day is celebrated worldwide to promote sports in Military context & bringing the sports community together. Officers & personnel from Pak Army, Pak Navy & PAF participated.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fatman17

PN Marines

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Good strategy PN keep calling corvettes offshore patrol vessels so the usual powers trying to block weapons sales to Pakistan stay sound asleep.
> 
> *patsPNonback*


'Corvette' and 'OPV' are empty terms now. Damen flatly said it built the Yarmouk-class to 'commercial standards,' so it's a standard-fare steel hull with steel superstructure design. The PN could've gotten that from anyone, even the US (e.g., Swiftships). The key is to ensure there are no ITAR-restricted items in the program, which is the crucial mistake Swiftships made with the Swift Corvette by looping in Lockheed Martin for the CMS. If given a second chance, Swiftships won't make the same mistake.

As for the weapons, we can source the most destructive parts domestically (AShM/LACM), while the less brazen ones (e.g., cannons, turrets, torpedoes, etc) are available at low-cost abroad.

I think the really interesting thing would be if we could take these low-cost designs a step further and add VLS to them. If we can roll-out a 1,500 to 2,000-ton "corvette" with AShW, ASW and AAW for less than $100 m per ship, then we'd have a solid fleet-builder asset.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CHI RULES

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> 'Corvette' and 'OPV' are empty terms now. Damen flatly said it built the Yarmouk-class to 'commercial standards,' so it's a standard-fare steel hull with steel superstructure design. The PN could've gotten that from anyone, even the US (e.g., Swiftships). The key is to ensure there are no ITAR-restricted items in the program, which is the crucial mistake Swiftships made with the Swift Corvette by looping in Lockheed Martin for the CMS. If given a second chance, Swiftships won't make the same mistake.
> 
> As for the weapons, we can source the most destructive parts domestically (AShM/LACM), while the less brazen ones (e.g., cannons, turrets, torpedoes, etc) are available at low-cost abroad.
> 
> I think the really interesting thing would be if we could take these low-cost designs a step further and add VLS to them. If we can roll-out a 1,500 to 2,000-ton "corvette" with AShW, ASW and AAW for less than $100 m per ship, then we'd have a solid fleet-builder asset.


Sir is it possible to arm Yarmuk in near future with FM90N SAMs expected to be removed from F22P frigates as reportedly they shall also have VLS during mid life upgrades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

CHI RULES said:


> Sir is it possible to arm Yarmuk in near future with FM90N SAMs expected to be removed from F22P frigates as reportedly they shall also have VLS during mid life upgrades.


You might need to replace the CIWS to make that possible. Best case scenario with the Yarmouk-class is installing a smaller pedestal SAM (e.g., Stinger-based). Otherwise, you need to design the ship to house SAMs from the start.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tank131

CHI RULES said:


> Sir is it possible to arm Yarmuk in near future with FM90N SAMs expected to be removed from F22P frigates as reportedly they shall also have VLS during mid life upgrades.





Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> You might need to replace the CIWS to make that possible. Best case scenario with the Yarmouk-class is installing a smaller pedestal SAM (e.g., Stinger-based). Otherwise, you need to design the ship to house SAMs from the start.



Well there is a couple things regarding Yarmook that need to be cleared up. #1 why was the rear starboard CIWS placed in that location? It seems it would only have a 180 degree arc of fire. #2, what will go on the pedestal on the top of the bridge? Is it an eggdome radar? Is it another CIWS? Is it an 8 cell PDMS? I cant say for sure, but it i suspect it will be an AK630. If it is not a CIWS, then the ship will only be protected in the back half. Beyond this, with respect to missile systems, you could see a pedestal style MANPAD like the Mistral based SIMBAD-RC or Igla based 3M47 Gibka or Komar, but i wish they would go for a system like TOR 2MKM which can be temporarily lashed to the deck above the hangar and allows for 16 missiles fired in VLS fashion with range of 15km, and are specifically designed to take out supersonic missiles. In peacetime operations the Tor 2MKM can be removed from the ship as it is designed to be lashed to decks whenever and wherever needed. This system should also be sought to replace the crotales systems in PA and PAF service as it is far more capable system.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CHI RULES

Tank131 said:


> Well there is a couple things regarding Yarmook that need to be cleared up. #1 why was the rear starboard CIWS placed in that location? It seems it would only have a 180 degree arc of fire. #2, what will go on the pedestal on the top of the bridge? Is it an eggdome radar? Is it another CIWS? Is it an 8 cell PDMS? I cant say for sure, but it i suspect it will be an AK630. If it is not a CIWS, then the ship will only be protected in the back half. Beyond this, with respect to missile systems, you could see a pedestal style MANPAD like the Mistral based SIMBAD-RC or Igla based 3M47 Gibka or Komar, but i wish they would go for a system like TOR 2MKM which can be temporarily lashed to the deck above the hangar and allows for 16 missiles fired in VLS fashion with range of 15km, and are specifically designed to take out supersonic missiles. In peacetime operations the Tor 2MKM can be removed from the ship as it is designed to be lashed to decks whenever and wherever needed. This system should also be sought to replace the crotales systems in PA and PAF service as it is far more capable system.


Sir FM90 despite limited range is reported to be capable to counter modern threats. PN should try to install same on lighter ships, meanwhile F22P should have VLS. PA has already inducted HQ7b and PN FM90. For some reason despite news Pakistan has still not got any specific defence related tech from Russia except transport helis, few Mi35 and perhaps ground based radar for safety of some particular installation.

There are some systems introduced by China combining CIWS and missiles.


----------



## Tank131

CHI RULES said:


> Sir FM90 despite limited range is reported to be capable to counter modern threats. PN should try to install same on lighter ships, meanwhile F22P should have VLS. PA has already inducted HQ7b and PN FM90. For some reason despite news Pakistan has still not got any specific defence related tech from Russia except transport helis, few Mi35 and perhaps ground based radar for safety of some particular installation.
> 
> There are some systems introduced by China combining CIWS and missiles.


I agree FM90 is an option, but only because PN already operates it. It has some major problems, not least of which is it only has 8 missiles. Reloading is manual in small ships like Yarmook and even medium size ships like F-22P. The other major drawback is the size and weight of the unit and the issue of its permanency. The soze and weiggt of the FM90 will preclude it from being installed anywhere on Yarmook without moving the main gun. Structural changes defeats the purpose of this ship. It also has only dirctional firing capability meaning only a specific firing arc. TheTor M2KM has the same range as FM90 (15km) but has some advantages.
1. It is a mobile system that ca. Be deployed anywhere as long as it has the space needed (2.5m x 7m) which wouod alow it to fit above the hangar. It is a self contained unit (no structural changes for the rotation mechanism need to be done below deck). It is temporary if necessary, it can be lashed to the deck when needed (times of war when the ship functions as a corvette) and removed when not needed (peace time when it functions as an opv).

2. It carries 16 missiles vs 8 of FM90 
3. It provides 360 degree protection due to VL nature of the system. 

I get it may be difficult to acquire, but PN should try. Especially if getting more Damen OPV1900s (i have heard anywhere from 2-4 more ships). They can also be used for the PMSA 1500t cutters which can also host missiles like SSM during wartime and be corvettes. This would give them self defense capability. Getting 10-12 such systems may change the difficulty in acquiring them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rehan khan 1

khanasifm said:


> View attachment 606396
> 
> 
> View attachment 606397
> 
> 
> View attachment 606398
> 
> 
> View attachment 606399
> 
> 
> View attachment 606400
> 
> 
> View attachment 606401


I have a Question. there is lot of space on this ship's decks why cant a medium range sam launchers be set up the same way as anti ship missiles. i dont mean VLS


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231931644409450497

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bullzz

COMKAR R/ Adm Zahid Ilyas has been promoted to the rank of Vice Admiral. The Admiral got commission in Ops Branch of Pak Navy in 1988, is a graduate of PNWC, NDU & has also done professional courses from China & UK.

In recognition of his services, the Adm was awarded HI (M) & S.Bt

(

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232187597281251328)

Cdr Coast R/ Adm Faisal Rasul Lodhi has been promoted to the rank of Vice Admiral. The Adm got commission in Ops Branch of #PakNavy in 1986, is a graduate of PNWC, NDU & has done professional courses frm UK & Philippines.

In recognition of his services, the Adm was awarded HI (M)

(

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232186620629147649)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Rear Admiral Faisal Rasul Lodhi and Rear Admiral Zahid Ilyas have been promoted to the rank of Vice Admiral with immediate effect.*

Vice Admiral Faisal Rasul Lodhi got commission in Operations Branch of Pakistan Navy in 1986. The Flag Officer is a graduate of Pakistan Navy War College Lahore, National Defence University Islamabad and has also done professional courses from United Kingdom and Philippines. He has also attained Master’s Degree in International Security & Strategic Studies from UK and is an alumni of Royal College of London. The Admiral has an illustrious career with vast experience of various Command and Staff appointments. His Command appointments include Commanding Officer PNS TARIQ and Director Pakistan Navy Tactical School. His major Staff appointments include Directing Staff at Pakistan Navy War College, Liaison Officer US CENTCOM, Director Naval Warfare Operational Plans at Naval Headquarters, Fleet Operation Officer and Chief Staff Officer to Commander Pakistan Fleet. His major appointments in Flag Rank (Admiral) include Naval Secretary, Flag Officer Sea Training and Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Operations) at Naval Headquarters. He has also preformed duties as Additional Secretary-III in Ministry of Defence. The Admiral is currently performing the duties of Commander Coast. In recognition of his meritorious services, the Admiral was awarded Hilal-e-Imtiaz (Military).

Vice Admiral Zahid Ilyas got commission in Operations Branch of Pakistan Navy in 1988 and awarded Sword of Honour. The Flag Officer is a graduate of Pakistan Navy War College Lahore, National Defence University Islamabad and has done professional course from China. He has also attained Master’s Degree in Military Operational Research from United Kingdom. The Admiral has an illustrious career with vast experience of various Command and Staff appointments. His Command appointments include Commanding Officer PNS BABUR, PNS ZULFIQUAR, Commandant Pakistan Naval Academy, Commander 18thDestroyer Squadron, Commander Combined Task Force (CTF-151) NAVCENT, Bahrain and Commander Central Punjab/ Commandant PN War College. His major Staff appointments include Directing Staff at PN War College and Principal Secretary to Chief of the Naval Staff. His major appointments in Flag Rank (Admiral) includeDirector General Joint Cantonment Gwadar Branch at Joint Staff Headquarters Rawalpindi, Director General C4I and Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Training & Evaluation) at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad. The Admiral is currently performing the duties of Commander Karachi. In recognition of his meritorious services, the Admiral was awarded Hilal-e-Imtiaz (Military) and Sitara-e-Basalat.


TWO REAR ADMIRALS OF PN PROMOTED TO THE RANK OF VICE ADMIRAL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232677247674351616

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan Submarine Capabilities*




(Pakistani Daphné-class submarine GHAZI (S-134), photo U.S. Navy via WikiCommons)


Based at Karachi, the Pakistan Navy operates a fleet of five diesel-electric submarines and three MG110 mini submarines. [1] Pakistan views its submarine force as necessary to maintain its "credible minimum deterrence" posture. [2]

* Capabilities at a Glance*
Total Submarines in Fleet: 8


Ballistic Missile Submarines (SSBNs): 0
Nuclear-Powered attack submarines (SSNs): 0
Diesel-electric attack submarines (SSKs): 5
Mini Submarines (SSMs): 3
Air-independent propulsion (AIP) enabled: 3/8
* Submarines*





* History*
In 1964, Pakistan purchased its first submarine, PNS Ghazi, from the United States. Between December 1969 and August 1970, the Pakistan Navy acquired three Daphne-class submarines from France. [3] After losing the PNS Ghazi in the 1971 war with India, the Pakistan Navy purchased a second-hand Daphne-class vessel from Portugal in 1975. [4] In 1978, the Pakistan Navy acquired two Agosta-70-class submarines that were originally intended for the South African Navy. [5] In 1994, Pakistan procured three Agosta-90B boats from France's Naval Group SA. [6] In the early 2000s, the Pakistan Navy considered an additional purchase from DCNS, but abandoned it due to budgetary constraints. [7]

In 1988, Pakistan purchased the first of their three Cosmo-class MG110 miniature submarines from Italy. [8] These vessels were intended to replace the SX404 mini-submarines that the Pakistan Navy deployed in the 1971 war against India. The Cosmo-class mini submarines are equipped for mine laying, coastal defense, and special forces operation. [9]

* Modernization and Current Capabilities*
The current fleet primarily consists of two Agosta-70 boats (Hashmat-class) and three modern Agosta-90B (Khalid-class) submarines, all of French design. Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) indigenously constructed Pakistan’s third Agosta-90B submarine PNS Hamza (S139) and commissioned it on 26 September 2008. [10] The PNS Hamza features French company Naval Group’s MESMA (Module d'EnergieSous-Marin Autonome) air-independent propulsion (AIP) system, making it the first conventional submarine built in South Asia to feature AIP propulsion. [11] In 2011, Pakistan retrofit the two earlier Agosta-90B vessels with MESMA during overhauls. [12]

In 2015, Pakistan announced a five billion USD agreement with China to purchase eight attack submarines—likely Type 039 or Type 041 Yuan-class vessels. KSEW will construct four of these submarines in Pakistan while the China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC) will build the remaining four in China. In 2016, Pakistan finalized the deal and its long-term loan with China to finance the deal. The first four vessels are slated for delivery by the end of 2023. [13]

In 2003, Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Shahid Karimullah stated that Pakistan had no intentions to arm its submarines with nuclear warheads unless it felt threatened by India. [14] In January 2017, less than a month after India launched its Agni-V intercontinental ballistic missile (ICMB), Pakistan successfully test-fired its first nuclear-capable submarine-launched cruise missile. [15]

While most of Pakistan’s submarines are based at the Karachi Naval Dockyard, naval officials announced in 2014 that the submarines could be dispersed to the Jinnah Naval Base in Ormara. [16]

* Ship Biographies*
* Hashmat-Class*
Pakistan operates two Hashmat-class submarines. Their design is based on the French Agosta-class submarines. These vessels are 76 meters long with a 6-meter-wide beam and can travel up to 20.5 knots when submerged. Their weapons systems are capable of firing torpedoes and anti-ship missiles.

* Khalid-Class*
Pakistan operates three Khalid-class submarines, sometimes also called Agosta90B-class. Their design is based on the improved version of French Agosta-class submarines which includes modifications for a lower acoustic signature, improved battery range and performance, and increased diving depth. These vessels are 67.6 meters long with a 6.8-meter-wide beam and can travel up to 20 knots when submerged. Their weapons system is capable of firing torpedoes and anti-ship missiles. [17]

* Import and Export Behavior*
* Imports*
Pakistan has imported a majority of its submarine fleet from countries from the U.S., France, and China. In 1964, Pakistan imported the PNS Ghazi from the U.S. Then, in 1969-1970, Pakistan obtained three Daphne-class vessels (PNS Hangor, Shushuk, and Magro) from France. All of Pakistan’s Agosta-class submarines were either constructed by French company Naval Group or by indigenous shipbuilders with technology transfers from France. [18] Most recently, Pakistan has signed an agreement with China for eight attack submarines.

* Exports*
Pakistan's Karachi Ship and Engineering Works (KSEW) received extensive technology transfers from Naval Group SA for the development of the Khalid-class (Agosta 90B) submarine program. While Pakistan’s licensing agreement with France enables it to export domestically produced Agosta 90B vessels, it has yet to complete any sales. [19]

Pakistan modernized the Karachi Naval Dockyard in order to facilitate the assembly and construction of the PNS Hamza (S139), its first indigenously-built submarine. [20] Additionally, while Saudi Arabia and Malaysia were reportedly interested in a Pakistani sale, both countries eventually purchased vessels from Naval Group instead. [21]

*Sources: *
[1] "Submarine Force," _Pakistan Navy,_ www.paknavy.gov.pk; "Chapter Seven: Central and South Asia Caribbean and Latin America," _The Military Balance 2009,_ International Institute of Strategic Studies, Routledge, 2009.
[2] "Pakistan to retain minimum nuclear deterrence, PM says," _The News,_ 7 January 2003, in Lexis-Nexis, http://web.lexis-nexis.com.
[3] "PN Dimensions: Submarine Force," _Pakistan Navy,_ accessed 5 August 2019, www.paknavy.gov.pk.
[4] "The Fleet: Submarines," Pakistan Navy, http://paknavy.gov.pk.
[5] Jacques Isnard, "A Navy to a large extent under France's wing," _Le Monde,_ 9 May 2002, www.lemonde.fr; "S 135 Hashmat class," Periscope USNI Military Database, www.periscope1.com; "PN Dimensions: Submarine Force," Pakistan Navy, accessed 5 August 2019, www.paknavy.gov.pk.
[6] "Pakistan navy inducts new submarine," _Associated Press of Pakistan,_ 27 September 2008, in Lexis-Nexis Academic Universe, www.lexis-nexis.com.
[7] "How Paris lost the Pakistani Market; Arms Sales," _Intelligence Online,_ 17 March 2011, www.lexisnexis.com; "Pak to Buy Three Submarines from Germany," _Asian News International,_ 3 December 2008, www.lexisnexis.com; "Germany Negotiating Sale of Submarines with Pakistan," _BBC Monitoring Europe – Political,_ 13 July 2009, www.lexisnexis.com; "France, Germany Vie to Sell Submarines to Pakistan," _South Asian Media Network,_ 23 July 2009, www.lexisnexis.com.
[8] “Cosmos Class MG110,” _Global Security,_ accessed 20 November 2017, www.globalsecurity.org.
[9] Bilal Khan, "Pakistan Proceeds with New Miniature Submarine Program," _Quwa Defense News & Analysis Group,_ 23 May 2017, https://quwa.org; “Cosmos Class MG110,” _Global Security,_ accessed: 20 November 2017, www.globalsecurity.org.
[10] The Royal Institute of Naval Architects, Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works, www.rina.org.uk; "Pakistan navy inducts new submarine," _Associated Press of Pakistan,_ 27 September 2008; "India submarine 'threatens peace,'" _BBC News,_ 28 July 2009, http://news.bbc.co.uk; "Pakistan on verge of selecting HDW submarine," _Jane's Defence Weekly,_ 2 December 2008, www.janes.com.
[11] Feroz Hassan Khan, "Pakistan's Perspective on the Global Elimination of Nuclear Weapons," Report prepared for the Henry L. Stimson Center, April 2009; "Agosta Class," _Jane's Underwater Warfare Systems,_ 25 September 2009; "MESMA," Direction des Constructions Navales Services, September 2008, www.dcnsgroup.com.
[12] "Agosta: Pakistan's Tailor-Made Transfer of Technology," DCNS, October 2010, http://en.dcnsgroup.com; Tim Fish, "DCNS to Provide AIP for Second Pakistani Sub," _Jane's Defence Weekly,_ 5 May 2010, www.lexisnexis.com.
[13] Franz-Stefan Gady, "China to Supply Pakistan with 8 New Stealth Attack Submarines by 2028," _The Diplomat,_ 30 August 2016, https://thediplomat.com.
[14] "Pakistan navy chief denies plan to equip submarines with nuclear warheads," _The News,_ 26 January 2003; in Lexis-Nexis, http://web.lexis-nexis.com.
[15] Pakistan Army, “Press Release – Rawalpindi – January 9 2017,” Pakistan Ministry of Defense, 9 January 2017, www.pakistanarmy.gov.pk; Joshua Berlinger, “South Asia's nuclear one-upmanship ramps up with Pakistan missile test,” CNN, 10 January 2017, www.cnn.com.
[16] Ridzwan Rahmat, “Pakistan Navy to shift submarines from Karachi to Ormara,” _IHS Jane’s Navy International,_ 23 April 2014.
[17] "Agosta-90B," _Forecast International,_ July 2009, www.forecastinternational.com.
[18] "PN Dimensions: Submarine Force," Pakistan Navy, accessed 5 August 2019, www.paknavy.gov.pk.
[19] Kaleem Omar, "Arms export drive begins to bear fruit," _The News,_ 12 February 2001, p. 13; Nasir Jaffry, "2nd Agosta to be ready for trial soon," _The Statesman,_ 16 February 2002, www.thestatesman.net.
[20] "Pakistan commissions AIP-equipped Agosta," _Jane's Defence Weekly,_ 8 October 2008, www.janes.com.
[21] "Saudi Arabia, Malaysia Interested in Buying Aircraft, Submarines from Pakistan," _Jang,_ 18 November 2000, www.jang.com.pk; Michael Dumiak, "Lurking in the Littorals: Diesel-electric subs gain range and lethality," _Defense Technology International,_ May 2007, pp. 24-27.

October 16, 2019
*Share
Table of Contents:
About*
The submarine proliferation resource collection is designed to highlight global trends in the sale and acquisition of diesel- and nuclear-powered submarines. It is structured on a country-by-country basis, with each country profile consisting of information on capabilities, imports and exports.

*Countries*




*Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

Karachi is so polluted it’s impacting life of ships per navy and plans are to move to Jinnah plus gawadar and little presence at Karachi to just protect Karachi

This was in news sometime back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234850292270759937
Can somebody get multimedia of Sub Surface launch?


----------



## ghazi52

Commodore Tariq Ali has been promoted to the rank of Rear Admiral with immediate effect.

Rear Admiral Tariq Ali got commission in Supply Branch of Pakistan Navy in 1986. The Flag Officer is a graduate of Pakistan Navy War College Lahore and National Defence University Islamabad. The Admiral has an illustrious career with vast experience of various Command and Staff appointments. His major Command and Staff appointments include Director Inventory Control Point, Commander Depot, Senior Staff Officer to Commander Karachi, Staff Officer Integrated Logistic Support F-22P Frigates, Director Surface Stores and Director Naval Stores at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad. The Admiral is currently performing the duties of Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Supply) at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad. The Admiral is also a recipient of Sitara-e-lmtiaz (Military).


----------



## fatman17

During Ex SEASPARK-20 #PakNavy demonstrated live weapon firing of Anti-Ship Missiles frm Surface, Sub-Surface & Aviation units in North Arabian. CJCSC Gen Nadeem Raza was Chief Guest. CNS Adm Zafar Mahmood Abbasi & CAS ACM Mujahid Anwar Khan also witnessed fire power display. https://t.co/eJeonMPieP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bullzz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

*Hudong commence la construction de la première frégate Type 054A/P (F22P Batch II Project).*
Mer




By
Henri KENHMANN
 2018-12-30

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Still waiting for first Type 54 A to be delivered.I hope first would be ready by now and might deliver in near future to PN.


----------



## fatman17

Air Platforms
*Pakistan Navy issues tender for long-range aircraft for conversion into MPA*
*Rahul Bedi, New Delhi* - Jane's Defence Weekly
02 March 2020



The Pakistan Navy (PN) has issued a global tender for one twin-engined aircraft capable of being modified into a next-generation long-range maritime patrol aircraft (LRMPA).

Issued on 10 January the tender outlines a requirement for an aircraft with an operational range of 4,000 n miles and a service ceiling of between 12,192 m and 15,240 m. The aircraft, which should weigh between 54,430 kg and 63,502 kg, must be suitable for subsequent conversion into an LRMPA to perform intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance (ISR) as well as anti-surface and anti-submarine warfare (ASW) missions.

According to the tender document, the shortlisted aircraft will also be required to serve as an airborne early warning and control (AEW&C) platform and support "secondary roles" such as search and rescue, training, and troop transportation.



fatman17 said:


> Air Platforms
> *Pakistan Navy issues tender for long-range aircraft for conversion into MPA*
> *Rahul Bedi, New Delhi* - Jane's Defence Weekly
> 02 March 2020
> 
> 
> 
> The Pakistan Navy (PN) has issued a global tender for one twin-engined aircraft capable of being modified into a next-generation long-range maritime patrol aircraft (LRMPA).
> 
> Issued on 10 January the tender outlines a requirement for an aircraft with an operational range of 4,000 n miles and a service ceiling of between 12,192 m and 15,240 m. The aircraft, which should weigh between 54,430 kg and 63,502 kg, must be suitable for subsequent conversion into an LRMPA to perform intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance (ISR) as well as anti-surface and anti-submarine warfare (ASW) missions.
> 
> According to the tender document, the shortlisted aircraft will also be required to serve as an airborne early warning and control (AEW&C) platform and support "secondary roles" such as search and rescue, training, and troop transportation.



what options are available to PN keeping in mind that the US is not keen to supply. remember the US refused to supply 2 P3C aircraft which were destroyed by militants at Mehran NS.



Cool_Soldier said:


> Still waiting for first Type 54 A to be delivered.I hope first would be ready by now and might deliver in near future to PN.



at least by 2021-22


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

fatman17 said:


> Air Platforms
> *Pakistan Navy issues tender for long-range aircraft for conversion into MPA*
> *Rahul Bedi, New Delhi* - Jane's Defence Weekly
> 02 March 2020
> 
> 
> 
> The Pakistan Navy (PN) has issued a global tender for one twin-engined aircraft capable of being modified into a next-generation long-range maritime patrol aircraft (LRMPA).
> 
> Issued on 10 January the tender outlines a requirement for an aircraft with an operational range of 4,000 n miles and a service ceiling of between 12,192 m and 15,240 m. The aircraft, which should weigh between 54,430 kg and 63,502 kg, must be suitable for subsequent conversion into an LRMPA to perform intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance (ISR) as well as anti-surface and anti-submarine warfare (ASW) missions.
> 
> According to the tender document, the shortlisted aircraft will also be required to serve as an airborne early warning and control (AEW&C) platform and support "secondary roles" such as search and rescue, training, and troop transportation.
> 
> 
> 
> what options are available to PN keeping in mind that the US is not keen to supply. remember the US refused to supply 2 P3C aircraft which were destroyed by militants at Mehran NS.
> 
> 
> 
> at least by 2021-22


The answer is in the article you posted. The PN is going to acquire a commercial platform and then convert it into an LRMPA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> The answer is in the article you posted. The PN is going to acquire a commercial platform and then convert it into an LRMPA.



indeed , I was looking for type, make eg; ATR-72 etc


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

fatman17 said:


> indeed , I was looking for type, make eg; ATR-72 etc


The PN's tender clearly said a twin-engine jet. The likeliest outcome is the Bombardier Global 6000.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Bombardier global 6000. 
New US 62m $.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Military conversion another 20 to 30 m $


fatman17 said:


> Bombardier global 6000.
> New US 62m $.
> View attachment 611642
> View attachment 611643

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GriffinsRule

Only a few aircraft fit this criteria, and they are all narrow-body commercial airliners.
Unless PN is looking for Russian or Chinese aircraft, the only two options are Airbus 319MPA or Boeing 737 (on which the P-8 and the E-7 are based). It is clear PN is looking for P-3C replacement and answer to the P-8Is that India acquired.
The Bombardier G-6000 does not make the cut for neither the size, not the troop carrying capacity nor the weight carrying capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yasser76

GriffinsRule said:


> Only a few aircraft fit this criteria, and they are all narrow-body commercial airliners.
> Unless PN is looking for Russian or Chinese aircraft, the only two options are Airbus 319MPA or Boeing 737 (on which the P-8 and the E-7 are based). It is clear PN is looking for P-3C replacement and answer to the P-8Is that India acquired.
> The Bombardier G-6000 does not make the cut for neither the size, not the troop carrying capacity nor the weight carrying capability.
> 
> View attachment 611666




P-8 is a no. We would have gone via FMS if we wanted it, not do a tender for an unequipped airliner. Also India are using it.

I think we will want something that is a step ahead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Pakistan Navy Ship Yarmook visited Golcuk, Turkey as part of goodwill visit to enhance naval collaboration and develop interoperability with Turkish Navy. During the visit, Commanding Officer of PNS Yarmook called on important authorities of Turkish Navy and amply utilized the call to highlight atrocities of Indian Armed Forces in Indian Occupied Kashmir (IoK).

Upon arrival at port Golcuk, visiting Pakistan Navy Ship was extended warm welcome by Gulcuk authorities. Commanding Officer of PNS Yarmook called on Senior Naval Fleet Commanders and Mayor of Golcuk city. During the interactions, Commanding Officer conveyed sincere regards of Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi for people of Turkey in general and Turkish Navy in particular. Both the sides displayed commitment to further enhance brotherly relations and expand bilateral cooperation in various domains. Pakistan’s sacrifices in fight against terrorism and Pakistan Navy’s role to ensure maritime security were also highlighted.

A reception dinner was also hosted onboard PNS Yarmook. Fleet Commander Turkish Navy, Vice Admiral Ercument Tallioglu graced the occasion as Chief Guest. Senior Officers of Turkish Navy along with a large number of diplomatic & local community representatives attended the event. On the occasion, deteriorating situation and human rights violations being committed by Indian Armed Forces against innocent people of Indian Occupied Kashmir (IoK) were also highlighted, which were well received by the attendees.

PNS Yarmook, a state of the art electronic warfare, anti-ship & anti-air warfare platform has recently been commissioned at Constanta Port, Romania. The Pakistan Navy Ship’s visit to various friendly ports during voyage back to homeland is aimed to strengthen friendly ties and develop interoperability with host navies.

DGPR Pakistan Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

GriffinsRule said:


> Only a few aircraft fit this criteria, and they are all narrow-body commercial airliners.
> Unless PN is looking for Russian or Chinese aircraft, the only two options are Airbus 319MPA or Boeing 737 (on which the P-8 and the E-7 are based). It is clear PN is looking for P-3C replacement and answer to the P-8Is that India acquired.
> The Bombardier G-6000 does not make the cut for neither the size, not the troop carrying capacity nor the weight carrying capability.
> 
> View attachment 611666



US is a non starter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*How Pakistan Brought Indian Navy To Its Knees?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Haris Ali2140

The challenge of manning Egypt’s new warships requires a navy capable of recruiting and training thousands of new sailors and personnel in a short amount of time.

Can the EN do it? The odds are not in their favour.


To meet future crew requirements (delivered + planned) the Egyptian Navy has to recruit/reassign, train/convert, and support approximately 4000 sailors.

A number approaching 20% of its total manpower.


Despite the introduction of new ships obsolete platforms have not been retired. Reluctance to sacrifice hulls and overall tonnage in favour of coherence.

Part of EN pride is overall size.

Means numbers have to be made up from new recruit pools rather than from existing crews.


The Egyptian Navy is manned by a mixture of officers, NCOs, and conscripts.

Officers/NCOs are consigned to leadership + technical roles while poorly trained conscripts make up numbers in areas deemed non-essential.

A problematic divide ignorant to certain specialist roles.






The Navy produces +/- one hundred officers per year while NCO troops are usually numbered in the dozens.

These are recruited into a 200+ ship force + dozens of other non-ship specialities/support & service roles.

The arrival of new ships means different training pipelines being stood up.

Delivered + planned ships since 2013 adds 11 classes to an already very diverse navy.

Credit: @D__Mitch


There isn't a one size fits all approach to training sailors.

Each seaman will require a specially tailored pipeline.

There are dozens of specialisms due to role requirements, equipment differences, weapons systems differences, and tactical considerations. (+ many more)


A further increase in variety complicates all of the above (+ a lot more).

All the while training and recruitment budgets haven’t received marked increases.

MoD happy to spend billions on warships and infrastructure to house them but little consideration paid to manning them


So how will they make up the difference? Shortcuts.

Efforts to mass produce sailors quickly and at the lowest possible expense.

We have already seen the Egyptian Navy request shorter training time for its crews abroad.




Contrary to public statements these sailors are not fully trained by the end and are still getting a grip on things despite their ships officially entering operational service.

The standard of Egyptian crews is often questionable at the best of times.

Dangerous game...


Rushing through short courses and not investing in training + facilities means sailors will completely miss out on vital phases.

Egyptian sailors on the whole are completely unprepared for firefighting and damage control/repair scenarios.

Life saving training ignored.


These numbers completely exclude the manpower required for support roles, service roles, command roles (150+ Mistral), combat roles (SF + Marine), and everything else that goes into making a modern navy.

You're asking a relatively modest navy to expand by 25% in ten years!


Delivered and in construction complements:

Type 209 (36 x 4) = 144
Mistral (160 x 2) = 320
FREMM Tahya Misr = 145
Gowind (65 x 4) = 260
Meko A200 (200 X 4) = 800
Pohang = 95
Ambassador (38 x 4) = 152
Molniya = 50

total = 1966 sailors








Known planned or under contract/negotiation complements:

FREMM Bergamini (200 x 6) = 1200
Meko A100 (100 x 2) = 200
Falaj II (28 x 20) = 560

total = 1960 sailors

Overall = 3926 sailors

These numbers are still likely to grow given the EN is not done yet!




Missing some Tweet in this thread? You can try to force a refresh.
 Tweet Share Email

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236217556295446528
How's things on our side???
@Tipu7 @Signalian @Rashid Mahmood
@Quwa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mingle

fatman17 said:


> Bombardier global 6000.
> New US 62m $.
> View attachment 611642
> View attachment 611643


Looks like Downsview air facility at Toronto??


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

GriffinsRule said:


> Only a few aircraft fit this criteria, and they are all narrow-body commercial airliners.
> Unless PN is looking for Russian or Chinese aircraft, the only two options are Airbus 319MPA or Boeing 737 (on which the P-8 and the E-7 are based). It is clear PN is looking for P-3C replacement and answer to the P-8Is that India acquired.
> The Bombardier G-6000 does not make the cut for neither the size, not the troop carrying capacity nor the weight carrying capability.
> 
> View attachment 611666


Well looks like they will go for AirBus A319

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Well looks like they will go for AirBus A319


No as per @Bilal Khan (Quwa) we are looking for Bombardier 6000 based MPA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

seven0seven said:


> No as per @Bilal Khan (Quwa) we are looking for Bombardier 6000 based MPA


Make sence we don't have big coast line to defend also I feel it will be EU based solution probably German or Italian?


----------



## fatman17

Yes, it's a Canadian company


mingle said:


> Looks like Downsview air facility at Toronto??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

seven0seven said:


> No as per @Bilal Khan (Quwa) we are looking for Bombardier 6000 based MPA


It's just my guess. Actually, the Global 6000 actually doesn't fall into the PN's tender requirements (MTOW is too light). But of the aircraft available on the market, it has a proven track record of military conversion work, and in multiple countries (including Turkey and UAE).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mingle

fatman17 said:


> Yes, it's a Canadian company


Thanks @fatman17 French canadian based Quebec Canada and its family own Bombardier is family name eat subsidy on the name of jobs security from Govt. Not plane only they make locomotive, street cars train cars but basically they are in business of manufacturing. These planes can be seen park at Downsview test facility at Toronto.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

seven0seven said:


> No as per @Bilal Khan (Quwa) we are looking for Bombardier 6000 based MPA


Its weight carrying capacity is very low

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Its weight carrying capacity is very low


Well then Airbus with EU Maritime solution like ATR got for PN.


----------



## HRK

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> It's just my guess. Actually, the Global 6000 actually doesn't fall into the PN's tender requirements (MTOW is too light). But of the aircraft available on the market, it has a proven track record of military conversion work, and in multiple countries (including Turkey and UAE).


Plus the requirement of at least 100 examples of the same aircraft in use globally, narrow the choice of jet for the required purpose .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Incog_nito

Is PN interested in acquiring Destroyers? If yes then what about some options from EU side:

Horizon-class frigate seems the best fit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

IM Ozair said:


> Is PN interested in acquiring Destroyers? If yes then what about some options from EU side:
> 
> Horizon-class frigate seems the best fit.


extremely expensive and relate to our relations with France and Italy, if PN consider
destroyer purchase then it would be Chinese Type- 52 variants, most probably

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

seven0seven said:


> extremely expensive and relate to our relations with France and Italy, if PN consider
> destroyer purchase then it would be Chinese Type- 52 variants, most probably


Type52d there are 6 of them that could be available to PN if Pakistan talk to Chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

syed_yusuf said:


> Type52d there are 6 of them that could be available to PN if Pakistan talk to Chinese


6 are more then enough for Pakistan, 2-3 would be fine for Pakistan


----------



## LKJ86

syed_yusuf said:


> Type52d there are 6 of them that could be available to PN if Pakistan talk to Chinese


Do you mean Type 052C?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule

LKJ86 said:


> Do you mean Type 052C?
> View attachment 612124


how many C you have sir and we are talking about D not C


----------



## LKJ86

seven0seven said:


> how many C you have sir and we are talking about D not C


You can find that from the pic.


----------



## syed_yusuf

LKJ86 said:


> Do you mean Type 052C?
> View attachment 612124


Yes my bad


----------



## Ultima Thule

LKJ86 said:


> You can find that from the pic.


didn't C is using Russian SAMs?


----------



## LKJ86

seven0seven said:


> didn't C is using Russian SAMs?


No, HHQ-9 SAM.


----------



## razgriz19

A used 737-700 is about $25-30 million and cost $7-8k/hour to operate (civilian version)

A perfect aircraft to modify for use. Spares are available everywhere on the planet so no shortage there.


GriffinsRule said:


> Only a few aircraft fit this criteria, and they are all narrow-body commercial airliners.
> Unless PN is looking for Russian or Chinese aircraft, the only two options are Airbus 319MPA or Boeing 737 (on which the P-8 and the E-7 are based). It is clear PN is looking for P-3C replacement and answer to the P-8Is that India acquired.
> The Bombardier G-6000 does not make the cut for neither the size, not the troop carrying capacity nor the weight carrying capability.
> 
> View attachment 611666

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bullzz

LKJ86 said:


> Do you mean Type 052C?
> View attachment 612124



what is the price of 075 and 071 ?


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Let the type 54 A come and join PN, then next possible option would be few 52 C/D

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Type 054A frigates are multirole surface combatants with about half of the class fitted with variable depth sonar and towed array sonar for anti-submarine warfare operations. As I noted before, the frigates have anti-surface capabilities and also can defend against aerial threats:

The stealth frigate is armed with HQ-16 medium range air defense missiles and boosts a 32-cell vertical launching system (VLS) in the forward section, capable of firing anti-ship and air defense missiles as well as anti-submarine torpedoes. It also features a Russian-made AK-630 fully automatic naval close in weapon system and a Chinese variant of the AK-176 76 millimeter naval gun.

(…) In addition, the ship is equipped with a Type 382 phased-array radar system and Type 344 and Type 345 multifunctional fire control radar systems, capable of over the horizon targeting.

Type 054A frigates also feature a hangar capable of accommodating Kamov K-27 and Harbin Z-9 helicopters or unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs). (…) The ship has a standard range of about 3,800 nautical miles—7,037 kilometers–at a speed of 18 knots, and a maximum un-refueled radius of 12,000 kilometers or 8,000 mile.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Incog_nito

seven0seven said:


> extremely expensive and relate to our relations with France and Italy, if PN consider
> destroyer purchase then it would be Chinese Type- 52 variants, most probably



I think if PN wants a Destroyer then French is a good option. From Chinese, I guess Type-55 is the best one to acquire.


----------



## ghazi52

Command and Staff Conference of Pakistan Navy concluded at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad. The Conference was chaired by Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi.

Matters related to geo strategic milieu, national security, operational preparedness and training & welfare of troops were reviewed. Detailed briefings on various ongoing and future developmental projects of Pakistan Navy were also given to Chief of the Naval Staff.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

IM Ozair said:


> I think if PN wants a Destroyer then French is a good option. From Chinese, I guess Type-55 is the best one to acquire.


its depends on our relations of west and we are currently lacking $$$ to buy more expensive Destroyer from EU, Type-55 currently in production for PLAAN and i thinks its over capability for PN Type-52D has almost same capability with better long range SAMs (HHQ-9) supersonic long range anti ship Missile YJ-18 etc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mingle

IM Ozair said:


> I think if PN wants a Destroyer then French is a good option. From Chinese, I guess Type-55 is the best one to acquire.


French are expensive we can have Chinese or from UK too



razgriz19 said:


> A used 737-700 is about $25-30 million and cost $7-8k/hour to operate (civilian version)
> 
> A perfect aircraft to modify for use. Spares are available everywhere on the planet so no shortage there.


With EU system I believe Airbus would be an ideal no issue of spare as well along PIA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Turkish frigate TCG GÖKÇEADA and fast patrol boat TCG MELTEM conducted maritime trainings with friendly nation Pakistan’s corvette PNS YARMOOK on 10th March 2020 in East Mediterranean, afterwards PNS YARMOOK participated in Operation Mediterranean Shield.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## fatman17

PRESS RELEASE 

Directorate General Public Relations (Pakistan Navy) Tel: 021- 48506127-8, 051-20062097 

COMMISSIONING CEREMONY OF PAKISTAN NAVY’S OFFSHORE PATROL VESSEL – PNS YARMOOK HELD AT ROMANIA 

Islamabad, 15 Feb 20: Commissioning Ceremony of state of the art 2300 Tons Corvette PNS YARMOOK was held at Constanta Port, Romania. Vice Chief of Naval Staff, Vice Admiral Muhammad Fayyaz Gilani graced the occasion as Chief Guest.
Speaking at the occasion, the Chief Guest underscored the importance of corvettes in the maritime domain. He said that induction of these platforms will act as force multipliers in enhancing Navy’s capability of safeguarding maritime interests. The Chief Guest also lauded professional competence of M/s DAMEN Shipyards and cooperation in delivering high quality platforms in record time.
PNS YARMOOK is a state of the art electronic warfare, anti-ship & anti-air warfare platform with cutting edge self-protection and terminal defence systems. The ship is capable to perform variety of maritime operations, transport helicopter & Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV) simultaneously. Subsequent to contract for construction of two corvettes for Pakistan Navy, the second ship PNS TABUK is expected to join Pakistan Navy Fleet by mid of this year.
The commissioning ceremony was attended by Chief Naval Overseer (Romania), diplomats from friendly countries, senior management of M/s DAMEN Shipyards, Gorinchem & Galati and Officials of Ministry of Defense Production, Pakistan. 

Director General Public Relations (Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

*DZKK*​INFORMATION NOTE

Date: March 10, 2020
No: BN-2001/2020

Pakistani Naval Forces corvette, scheduled to participate to Operation Mediterranean Shield, PNS Yarmook conducted a port visit with TCG Heybeliada at the Aksaz Naval Base between the 10th and 11th of March.











Date: March 10, 2020
No: BN-2002/2020

TCG Gokceada frigate and TCG Meltem fast attack craft conducted training exercises (probably PASSEX) with Pakistani corvette PNS Yarmook on the 10th of March. After the exercise, PNS Yarmook participated to Operation Mediterranean Shield.


















Source: https://www.dzkk.tsk.tr/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237672858417090560

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

fatman17 said:


> The stealth frigate is armed with HQ-16


HQ 16A or HQ 16B?



seven0seven said:


> its depends on our relations of west and we are currently lacking $$$ to buy more expensive Destroyer from EU, Type-55 currently in production for PLAAN and i thinks its over capability for PN Type-52D has almost same capability with better long range SAMs (HHQ-9) supersonic long range anti ship Missile YJ-18 etc etc


4 Type 052Ds will be good. One Destroyer for each of the four formations

Would our Hangor Class will be getting YJ-18B Missile?

@LKJ86 @Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> HQ 16A or HQ 16B?
> 
> 
> 4 Type 052Ds will be good. One Destroyer for each of the four formations
> 
> Would our Hangor Class will be getting YJ-18B Missile?
> 
> @LKJ86 @Deino



Actually I don't know, but by my feeling I would say no, the YJ-18 is a system I don't think China would sell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Deino said:


> Actually I don't know, but by my feeling I would say no, the YJ-18 is a system I don't think China would sell


I think the Hangor SSP will start with the C-802 and Babur 3. In the long-run, the PN may look to fit them with the supersonic-cruising missile they're developing (possibly similar to the Chinese HD-1A).

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Passing out parade of Pakistan Navy sailors batch B 2019 (S) held at PNS HIMALAYA, Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Will Celebrate 23rd March 2020 with Zeal & Zest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hadi ali jaffri

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan Navy Will Celebrate 23rd March 2020 with Zeal & Zest.


Wasnt the parade cancelled?


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan (back row, first from right), the Shah of Iran (back row, third from right) and Rear Admiral Jefford (next to the Shah on left) with officers of the Royal Pakistan Navy on board the HMS Jhelum in Karachi. 
HMS Jhelum was a battleship originally named the HMS Narbada. The ship served in the Royal Navy during the First World War and was transferred to Pakistan in 1948 and renamed HMS Jhelum, subsequently becoming PNS Jhelum.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> Prime Minister Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan (back row, first from right), the Shah of Iran (back row, third from right) and Rear Admiral Jefford (next to the Shah on left) with officers of the Royal Pakistan Navy on board the HMS Jhelum in Karachi.
> HMS Jhelum was a battleship originally named the HMS Narbada. The ship served in the Royal Navy during the First World War and was transferred to Pakistan in 1948 and renamed HMS Jhelum, subsequently becoming PNS Jhelum.


Historic pic thanks for sharing


----------



## ghazi52

Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, Chief of the Naval Staff visited PAF Air War College, Faisal today.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中船黄埔文冲 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 615818
> View attachment 615819
> View attachment 615820
> View attachment 615821
> View attachment 615822
> 
> Via @中船黄埔文冲 from Weixin


Which ship is this ???? pictures are how much old ???


----------



## LKJ86

Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> Which ship is this ???? pictures are how much old ???


Now in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## syed_yusuf

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 615818
> View attachment 615819
> View attachment 615820
> View attachment 615821
> View attachment 615822
> 
> Via @中船黄埔文冲 from Weixin


Is this next ship of Kashmir class pmsa kolachi?

It seems it is ready to launch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 615818
> View attachment 615819
> View attachment 615820
> View attachment 615821
> View attachment 615822
> 
> Via @中船黄埔文冲 from Weixin


It’s pmsa 1500 ton ship one is built at Karachi and other in China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

2020 will be an interesting year for PN.

PN will end up with 5 major induction may be 6

1 pmsa kolachi
1 facm modified locally
2 Corvette
1-2 type54p
May be 1 hangoor class submarine
1 More ras72 MPA

It can't get more exciting than this
On the down side PN MIGHT decommission 2-3 type21 this year or next year after full induction of type54p

Or pn might soldier on 4 remaining type21 till light frigate being build with turkey fully inducted

Nevertheless 2020 will see PN major transformation

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fatman17

syed_yusuf said:


> 2020 will be an interesting year for PN.
> 
> PN will end up with 5 major induction may be 6
> 
> 1 pmsa kolachi
> 1 facm modified locally
> 2 Corvette
> 1-2 type54p
> May be 1 hangoor class submarine
> 1 More ras72 MPA
> 
> It can't get more exciting than this
> On the down side PN MIGHT decommission 2-3 type21 this year or next year after full induction of type54p
> 
> Or pn might soldier on 4 remaining type21 till light frigate being build with turkey fully inducted
> 
> Nevertheless 2020 will see PN major transformation


2020 onwards yes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Incog_nito

Oz@ir Akhtar said:


> Is PN interested in acquiring Destroyers? If yes then what about some options from EU side:
> 
> Horizon-class frigate seems the best fit.



@mingle @PWFI 
I really like the two main guns on each side.

These very effective in close support missions and give greater firepower and protection on each side.



razgriz19 said:


> A used 737-700 is about $25-30 million and cost $7-8k/hour to operate (civilian version)
> 
> A perfect aircraft to modify for use. Spares are available everywhere on the planet so no shortage there.



You mean buy some used ones and add MPA equipment according to our needs and requirements.

Sound cool to me. But let see what experts have to share.

Also, we can look towards Airbus models as well which are already in PIA's inventory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PAKISTAN NAVY CELEBRATES PAKISTAN DAY WITH SIMPLICITY*

Pakistan Navy celebrated Pakistan Day with simplicity. This promising day is reminiscent of great efforts of Muslims of sub-continent when they determine their destiny in line with vision of our great leaders. The day resonates the demand of a separate homeland to safeguard sanctity of rights of Muslims in the sub-continent.

The day dawned with Gun Salutes and prayers were offered for solidarity and longevity of the beloved homeland. Pakistan Navy Ships and Establishments were illuminated as ceremonial norms. Pakistan Day marks the determination and special eminence of the resilient nation to fight on-going covid-19 epidemics through strengthened, coordinated and unified national efforts.

On the occasion of Pakistan Day, the President of Pakistan has approved awards to Pakistan Navy Officers, Master Chief Petty Officers, Chief Petty Officers/ Sailors and Navy Civilians. The awards include 02 SITARA-I-BASALAT, 05 TAMGHA-I-BASALAT, 03 HILAL-I-IMTIAZ (Military), 14 SITARA-I-IMTIAZ (Military), 13 TAMGHA-I-IMTIAZ (Military), 03 IMTIAZI SANAD, 13 TAMGHA-I-KHIDMAT (Military)-I, 38 TAMGHA-I-KHIDMAT (Military)-II and 12 TAMGHA-I-KHIDMAT (Miltary)-III. Letters of Commendation from Chief of Naval Staff have also been approved upon 48 Officers, Master Chief Petty Officers, Chief Petty Officers/ Sailors and Navy Civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

Sea Platforms
*China lays keel for Pakistan Navy’s second Type 054A-class frigate*
*Gabriel Dominguez, London* - Jane's Defence Weekly
25 March 2020



China held a keel-laying ceremony on 23 March at the Hudong Zhonghua shipyard in Shanghai for the second of four Type 054A-class frigates on order for the Pakistan Navy (PN).

The contract for the first two of these frigates is believed to have been signed in 2017 and a further contract for two more ships was announced in June 2018, when it was also indicated that delivery of all four ships was expected to be completed by 2021.

Work has also begun on the third and fourth frigates of the class, which the PN refers to as the ‘Type 054 A/P’, with a steel-cutting ceremony being held for both these ships on 1 November 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Found New Video of PNS Yarmook Commissioning .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Addressing Naval Officers in 1948

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

ASIA DEFENSE | SECURITY | SOUTH ASIA

China Lays Keel for Pakistan Navy’s Second Type 054A Missile Frigate
China held a keel-laying ceremony last month at a shipyard in Shanghai for the second of four Type 054A-class frigates on order for the Pakistan Navy.

Franz-Stefan Gady
By Franz-Stefan Gady

March 30, 2020

China Lays Keel for Pakistan Navy’s Second Type 054A Missile Frigate
Credit: Pakistan Navy via Twitter

China conducted a keel-laying ceremony on March 23 at the Hudong Zhonghua shipyard in Shanghai for the second of four Type 054A/P multi-role frigates destined for service in the Pakistan Navy, the service announced in a recent statement.

The ceremony was reportedly attended by officials from Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard, Pakistan Navy officers and Chinese defense industry representatives.

According to Pakistan Navy spokesperson, Rear Admiral M. Arshid Javed, Type 054A/P frigates “are technologically advanced platforms which will strengthen [Pakistan Navy] combat capability and maintain peace [and] stability in the [Indian Ocean region].”

Last November, China’s Hudong-Zhonghua Shipbuilding also held a steel cutting ceremony for the Pakistan Navy’s third and fourth Type 054A/P multi-role frigate.

The Type 054A/P is an improved export version of the Type 054 frigate that is in service with the Chinese People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN). The Pakistan Navy ordered four new multi-tole frigates from China. A contract for the third and fourth Type 054A/P multirole frigates was signed in June 2018, while a contract for the first and second Type 054A/P frigate was signed in 2017.



Type 054A/P guided-missile frigates are multipurpose naval platforms. In January 2018, I described the technical characteristics and armament of the 4,000-ton surface combatants:

The stealth frigate is armed with HQ-16 medium range air defense missiles and boosts a 32-cell vertical launching system (VLS) in the forward section, capable of firing anti-ship and air defense missiles as well as anti-submarine torpedoes.

Weapon systems aboard the ship include HQ-16 medium-range air defense missiles, C-803 anti-ship/land-attack cruise missiles and Yu-7 torpedo launchers, Type 97 240-millimeter anti-submarine rocket launchers and Type 726-4 18-tube decoy rocket launchers.

The ships also feature air defense systems allowing each individual warship to engage aerial targets at a distance of up to 40 kilometers. Additionally, I explained:

It also features a Russian-made AK-630 fully automatic naval close in weapon system and a Chinese variant of the AK-176 76-millimeter naval gun.

(…) In addition, the ship is equipped with a Type 382 phased-array radar system and Type 344 and Type 345 multifunctional fire control radar systems, capable of over the horizon targeting.

Type 054A frigates also feature a hangar capable of accommodation Kamov K-27 and Harbin Z-9 helicopters or unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs). (…)

As I noted previously, each Type 054A/P frigate is powered by four SEMT Pielstick engines and can achieve top speeds of 27 knots.

“The ship has a standard range of about 3,800 nautical miles – 7,037 kilometers – at a speed of 18 knots, and a maximum un-refueled radius is 12,000 kilometers or 8,000 miles,” I explained elsewhere.



AUTHORS
Franz-Stefan Gady
STAFF AUTHOR
Franz-Stefan Gady
Franz-Stefan Gady is a Senior Editor with The Diplomat. Follow him on Twitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Ex Sea Guardian 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Apr 8, 2020

Satellite Imagery Shows Chinese Navy In Pakistan.

H I SuttonContributor
Aerospace & Defense

I cover the changing world of underwater warfare.

Open-source defense analysts trawl through oceans of publicly available material in search of things of military significance. An eagle eyed watcher recently spotted something interesting in commercial satellite imagery. Twitter user d-atis shared an image analysis showing Chinese forces exercising in Karachi, Pakistan.



The satellite captured a Pakistani Navy hovercraft approaching Manora beach. This is a convenient location, right next to a a major Marines base known as PNS Qasim. From other sources we know that the hovercraft was carrying both Pakistani and Chinese marines. The troops ran down the ramp and across the beach side by side, a formation designed for the cameras. In combat conditions the troops would probably not be deployed in this manner.

The joint exercise was not just for the cameras however. It underscores the close defense relationship which extends into industry. China is a major arms supplier to Pakistan, and has been helping better establish local shipbuilding. The exercise in question, Sea Guardian 2020, took place in January.


China deployed an air defense destroyer, a frigate and a replenishment ship. The satellite imagery shows that the Chinese ships docked near the container terminal rather than in the Pakistani Navy base.

The Chinese destroyer was the Type-052D Luyang-III class ship Yinchuan (175). The 7,500 ton ship carries HHQ-9 long range surface to air missiles and cruise missiles. It has large phased array radars similar to U.S. Navy AEGIS destroyers. The People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) has 8 Type-052Ds and is building more.

The frigate was the Type-054A Jiangkai-II class ship Yuncheng (571). It is armed with a Chinese version of the Russian Buk surface to air missile as well as anti-ship missiles. The PLAN has 30 of these warships.

China also deployed a submarine rescue ship. This may be significant because China is supplying the Pakistani Navy with 8 Type 039B Yuan class submarines. Four of the submarines will be built in China and the other four in Pakistan. Despite a strong tradition in the submarine trade the Pakistani Navy does not have a rescue ship. With their fleet growing from 8 to 16, they may be looking at acquiring this capability. The visit would have given the Pakistani Navy the opportunity to look at the capabilities up close, and possibly exercise with it.

The Pakistani Navy contributed two frigates, two missile boats and several aircraft. The exact details of the exercises, which took place in the Arabian Sea, have not been revealed. It may have involved additional assets.

The defense relationship between China and Pakistan remains strong. These exercises may become more frequent and structured in future. Additionally the deployment gives the PLAN the opportunity to learn the nuances of war fighting in the Arabian Sea. As the PLAN becomes more global in reach this could be a more frequent operating theater.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Jinri said:


> From my point of view, after the delivery of 4 Type 054P, Pakistan could take a look at Type 057, it would suit your country more in terms of capability and cost.


We need ships with long Range SAMs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> We need ships with long Range SAMs


 so what can China do for that, With crippling current economy Type-54 AP with mid range SAM is the best bet, hope our economy gets better in future so we can buy some Type-52D


----------



## BoggedDown

Pakistan economy was as bad as now when order for 4 Type 54 A/P were done. Of course they are coming through loan as usual. Instead of buying two pieces of this and two pieces of that from all over the world, PN should have stick to Chinese for back bone of the navy and in addition of 8 Chinese submarines, order 8 frigates of Type 54A/P and 4 Type 52D destroyers. I am afraid Turkish Milgem/Ada frigates order may face same fate as T-129 helicopters. I wish I am wrong on this.


----------



## khanasifm

BoggedDown said:


> Pakistan economy was as bad as now when order for 4 Type 54 A/P were done. Of course they are coming through loan as usual. Instead of buying two pieces of this and two pieces of that from all over the world, PN should have stick to Chinese for back bone of the navy and in addition of 8 Chinese submarines, order 8 frigates of Type 54A/P and 4 Type 52D destroyers. I am afraid Turkish Milgem/Ada frigates order may face same fate as T-129 helicopters. I wish I am wrong on this.




Why 8 why not 100 or 200 and get over with


----------



## fatman17

EDITORS' PICK|Apr 15, 2020,07:50am EDT

Mystery Submarine In Service With Pakistan’s Navy SEALs

H I Sutton

Some of the best-kept secrets are hidden in plain sight. Sitting on the quayside at PNS Iqbal, a special naval base in Karachi, Pakistan, is a submarine that you won’t find in any reference books, including my own World Submarines Covert Shores Recognition Guide. To my knowledge this will be the first article detailing this submarine, which appears to be in service with Pakistani Navy SEALs.

The submarine is a small special forces type, measuring around 55 feet long by 7 to 8 feet across. That is a fraction of the size of a regular submarine. Its location and size both point to use by the Pakistani Navy's Special Service Group, known as SSG (N). They are equivalent to the U.S. Navy SEALs and use the 'SEAL' terminology. They have a long tradition of training with the American unit.

This category of submarine is called an X-Craft in Pakistani Navy parlance. The term was inherited from the Italian manufacturer Cos.Mo.S (commonly written Cosmos) who sold Pakistan two sets of midget submarines in the past. The Italian firm itself borrowed the term from the Royal Navy midget submarines of World War II. The American equivalent to the X-Craft is the Dry Combat Submersible (DCS) now entering service with the U.S. Navy SEALs.

It may be intended to replace the Pakistani Navy's existing X-Craft. Pakistan operates three MG-110 X-Craft which were built locally between 1993 and 1996. They are getting long in the tooth and are due for replacement. But the Italian firm which designed them, Cos.Mo.S was closed down twenty years ago. Today its designs are continued by respected Italian manufacturer Drass. They offer a series of modern X-Craft that may be ideal for Pakistan.

But this mystery submarine does not appear to be a Drass design. The smallest publicly revealed Drass design is the DG-85, which is slightly larger than the boat seen in Pakistan.

One clue is that the boat first appeared in 2016. This may tie to a statement in the Pakistani Defence Production Division (MoDP) 2015-16 yearbook. It listed the "Indigenous design and construction of 01 Midget Submarine" as a target for 2016-2017.

Since then there have been reports that Turkish firm STM (Savunma Teknolojileri Mühendislik ve Ticaret A.Ş.) was jointly developing a mini-submarine with Pakistan. This could indicate that the mystery craft was not successful and so a new design is being developed. Another possibility is that the Turkish partnership will focus on smaller 'chariots.' These are similar to the U.S. Navy's SDVs (SEAL delivery vehicles). In the Pakistani Navy the Chariots can be carried by the larger X-Craft.

Analysis of commercial satellite imagery shows that the boat rarely (if ever) goes in the water. The only clear image showing it in the water is from 2016. The operational status is therefore unclear. The tent that covers it is often moved, however, suggesting ongoing maintenance. So the sub cannot be written off, but what it's called and what exactly it does remains a mystery.

H I Sutton

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

For the same reason, some fanboys are obsessed with additional hardpoints on thunders.




khanasifm said:


> Why 8 why not 100 or 200 and get over with


----------



## LKJ86

seven0seven said:


> so what can China do for that, With crippling current economy Type-54 AP with mid range SAM is the best bet


After MLU, PLAN's Sovremenny-class destroyer (about 8000 tons) is also just equipped with HQ-10, HQ-16 SAM and YJ-12 AShM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aryeih Leib

Missile test ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Lt Pawan. Sikh officer in #Pakistan Navy. Best of luck to him [emoji106]
#PakistanZindabad https://t.co/mBMMQ8hJyM

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## SD 10

Aryeih Leib said:


> Missile test ?
> View attachment 624502


HOPEFULLY,but unlikely!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251421356723404801

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanasifm

Are type 21 now being used for targets ??? Unless I got it wrong 






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2631673063781317

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

#PakNavy conducted Live Weapon firing of Anti-Ship Missiles from Surface & Aviation units in North Arabian Sea. CNS, Adm Zafar Mahmood Abbasi witnessed LWF as Chief Guest & said that PN is always ready to thwart any aggression against Pakistan’s maritime frontiers https://t.co/7v1OAOzo6p


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

PN conducting live firing tests after 1,2 months

Is that Harpoon firing from P3C?


----------



## Sunny4pak

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> PN conducting live firing tests after 1,2 months
> 
> Is that Harpoon firing from P3C?
> View attachment 627100


Yeah Harpoon, Last Time PN did such type of multiple tests on 27 Dec 2019 and later some live firing in Joint Military Exercise "Sea Spark 2020"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Pak Navy Today's Missile Tests Explained 25-04-2020*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

Sunny4pak said:


> *Pak Navy Today's Missile Tests Explained 25-04-2020*



its not testing. Missile fired were Harpoon. Its a live firing of Missile. we not testing any thing new.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

Danish saleem said:


> its not testing. Missile fired were Harpoon. Its a live firing of Missile. we not testing anything new.


Thanks for Pointing out dear, I did mention this in the video however not on the thumbnail. Now corrected.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## TOPGUN

Practice always makes perfect !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

Just wondering, as if all these missiles synchronized to hit the subject at once.


----------



## fatman17

ATR 72 Sea Eagles [emoji1659] is a MPA/ASW of Pakistan Navy equipped with long-range (AESA) multimode radar, electro-optic/infrared (EO/IR) sensors to deliver aerial, maritime & ground surveillance. It has acoustic processing sys, sonobuoy launchers, broadband satellite communication sys. https://t.co/ZD2HA3WFqN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

ASIA DEFENSE | RISK INTELLIGENCE | SECURITY | SOUTH ASIA

Pakistan’s New Midget Submarine: Emerging Challenge to India in the Arabian Sea

What will Pakistan’s new indigenous midget submarine bring to its naval capabilities?

By Prakash Panneerselvam
April 29, 2020

This article is presented by
Diplomat Risk Intelligence, The Diplomat’s consulting and analysis division. 

Pakistan’s New Midget Submarine: Emerging Challenge to India in the Arabian Sea

Credit: Pakistan Navy Official Website (via Wikimedia Commons)

Pakistan’s submarine force is undergoing major modernization. In the last five years, Pakistan has inked two major submarine deals with China and Turkey to upgrade its submarine force.

In 2015, Pakistan approved the purchase of eight Hangor (Type 042 Yuan-class) submarines with a provision to construct four at Karachi Shipyard with a possible Transfer of Technology (ToT) from China.

Subsequently, in 2016, Pakistan awarded the Agosta 90B Submarine Modernization Project worth $350 million to Turkey-based weapon manufacturer STM. Interestingly, this was the first time Pakistan has selected a Turkish company as the prime contractor for a submarine project. Under this project, STM will be exporting design and engineering services to the Pakistan Navy.

The submarine deals with China and Turkey are expected to be a major game changer for the Pakistan Navy. Along with that, Pakistan is now focusing on building new midget submarines for its Navy.

Pakistan’s Special Service Group (Navy) has been using the Cosmos MG110 midget for overt and covert operations. These submarines have been in service from the early 1990s and are nearing the end of their service lives.

In order to replace these aging submarines, Pakistan has proposed to build a new midget submarine. In the Ministry of Defense Production (MoDP) Year Book 2015–2016, Pakistan listed the development and construction of a midget submarine as a target for 2017–2018. The MoDP documents have also mentioned that midget submarine project will be based on indigenous design and production.

Notably, a recent satellite image (Figure 1) confirms that Pakistan might have indigenously developed a new midget submarine as it proposed in the MoDP 2015–2016.

From 2016 on, one can see the submarine partially covered in a tent in. Since 2019, the submarine can be seen in open view, suggesting that the construction is near completion and that sea trials may have commenced.

The new midget submarine, which is compact in size, is leading to speculation regarding its possible role in the Arabian Sea and in combat.


Figure 1 –Satellite imagery shows an MG 110 Submarine docked in Karachi Port along with a domestically built new midget submarine. Source: Google Earth, DOI: 18/12/2019 (24°50’3.74″N, 66°58’14.23″E)


Figure 2 – The image shows the fully constructed hull of a new midget submarine at Karachi Port Source: Google Earth, DOI: 2/11/2018 (24°50’3.74″N, 66°58’14.23″E)

Image Analysis




The midget submarine as seen from the satellite images has a length of around 55 feet (16.7 m) and a beam measurement of around 8 feet (2.43 m). The vessel’s displacement is currently unknown.

The prominent vertical rudder, propeller, and the round-shaped nose are visible from the shadow of the midget submarine. The snorkel is not visible in the image. But it is clear from the image that the submarine appears to be larger than the Swimmer Delivery Vehicle (SDV) and slightly smaller than the MG110 midget submarines.

The compact size of the submarine with simple hull constructions suggests that it is easy to operate and maintain. The vessel can likely be transported over land due to its size. The defense expert H. I. Sutton writes in Forbes that the submarine design is new and doesn’t appear to be an imported one.

Given the present level of cooperation between Pakistan and Turkey, one cannot rule out the possibility of a Turkish firm’s involvement in the development of new midget submarines. In an interview in 2019, Murat İkinci, the general manager of STM, confirmed that the “Pakistan Navy and STM are currently discussing new projects, including serious and dedicated works for midget submarines.” However, there are no official sources to confirm that the new midget submarine has been codeveloped with Turkey.

A Role for the Midget Submarine

The Pakistan has been using new midget submarines for many years now. The development of a new midget submarine not only showcases its indigenous capability, but also shows that Pakistan is prepping its underwater warfare capability.

As Pakistan continues to lay emphasis on a sea denial strategy there is a possibility that it may use the midget submarine in an offensive role during any conflict with India in the coming months and years.

The seaward defense of Karachi has been one of the major challenges for the Pakistan Navy since the 1971 war with India. The midget submarine would fill a gap in protecting Karachi Port from sea-based attack. Most importantly, it would replace the current MG110s in service with the SSG (Navy) for operations such as frogmen operations, laying mines, and so on.

Also, with the Agosta 90B submarines undergoing midlife upgrades and modernization, scheduled to join the Pakistan Navy in 2020, and first four Hangor submarines stated to be delivered in 2023, the Pakistan Navy would find a significant increase in its ability to execute an anti-access and area-denial (A2/AD) posture in the Indian Ocean. Along with that, the new midget submarine would upgrade Pakistan’s underwater warfare capabilities in a significant way.

In short, the changeover in the Pakistan submarine force could pose a real security threat to India in the Arabian Sea. Given India’s preparedness to develop a credible anti-submarine warfare (ASW) capability, Pakistan’s new midget submarine can challenge India’s maritime operations in the Arabian Sea.

Besides, Pakistan might use the new midget submarine to expand its clandestine operations off the western Coast of India, particularly around Gujarat’s Sir Creek area and Mumbai.

Hence, it’s essential that India strengthen its subsurface detection and track capability to thwart any Pakistan anti-access capability in the Arabian Sea and to protect India’s maritime security interests in the region.

Prakash Panneerselvam, Ph.D, is an Assistant Professor at the National Institute of Advanced Studies (NIAS) in Benagluru, India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Sajeeeeesh(na pak)



fatman17 said:


> ASIA DEFENSE | RISK INTELLIGENCE | SECURITY | SOUTH ASIA
> 
> Pakistan’s New Midget Submarine: Emerging Challenge to India in the Arabian Sea
> 
> What will Pakistan’s new indigenous midget submarine bring to its naval capabilities?
> 
> By Prakash Panneerselvam
> April 29, 2020
> 
> This article is presented by
> Diplomat Risk Intelligence, The Diplomat’s consulting and analysis division.
> 
> Pakistan’s New Midget Submarine: Emerging Challenge to India in the Arabian Sea
> 
> Credit: Pakistan Navy Official Website (via Wikimedia Commons)
> 
> Pakistan’s submarine force is undergoing major modernization. In the last five years, Pakistan has inked two major submarine deals with China and Turkey to upgrade its submarine force.
> 
> In 2015, Pakistan approved the purchase of eight Hangor (Type 042 Yuan-class) submarines with a provision to construct four at Karachi Shipyard with a possible Transfer of Technology (ToT) from China.
> 
> Subsequently, in 2016, Pakistan awarded the Agosta 90B Submarine Modernization Project worth $350 million to Turkey-based weapon manufacturer STM. Interestingly, this was the first time Pakistan has selected a Turkish company as the prime contractor for a submarine project. Under this project, STM will be exporting design and engineering services to the Pakistan Navy.
> 
> The submarine deals with China and Turkey are expected to be a major game changer for the Pakistan Navy. Along with that, Pakistan is now focusing on building new midget submarines for its Navy.
> 
> Pakistan’s Special Service Group (Navy) has been using the Cosmos MG110 midget for overt and covert operations. These submarines have been in service from the early 1990s and are nearing the end of their service lives.
> 
> In order to replace these aging submarines, Pakistan has proposed to build a new midget submarine. In the Ministry of Defense Production (MoDP) Year Book 2015–2016, Pakistan listed the development and construction of a midget submarine as a target for 2017–2018. The MoDP documents have also mentioned that midget submarine project will be based on indigenous design and production.
> 
> Notably, a recent satellite image (Figure 1) confirms that Pakistan might have indigenously developed a new midget submarine as it proposed in the MoDP 2015–2016.
> 
> From 2016 on, one can see the submarine partially covered in a tent in. Since 2019, the submarine can be seen in open view, suggesting that the construction is near completion and that sea trials may have commenced.
> 
> The new midget submarine, which is compact in size, is leading to speculation regarding its possible role in the Arabian Sea and in combat.
> 
> 
> Figure 1 –Satellite imagery shows an MG 110 Submarine docked in Karachi Port along with a domestically built new midget submarine. Source: Google Earth, DOI: 18/12/2019 (24°50’3.74″N, 66°58’14.23″E)
> 
> 
> Figure 2 – The image shows the fully constructed hull of a new midget submarine at Karachi Port Source: Google Earth, DOI: 2/11/2018 (24°50’3.74″N, 66°58’14.23″E)
> 
> Image Analysis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The midget submarine as seen from the satellite images has a length of around 55 feet (16.7 m) and a beam measurement of around 8 feet (2.43 m). The vessel’s displacement is currently unknown.
> 
> The prominent vertical rudder, propeller, and the round-shaped nose are visible from the shadow of the midget submarine. The snorkel is not visible in the image. But it is clear from the image that the submarine appears to be larger than the Swimmer Delivery Vehicle (SDV) and slightly smaller than the MG110 midget submarines.
> 
> The compact size of the submarine with simple hull constructions suggests that it is easy to operate and maintain. The vessel can likely be transported over land due to its size. The defense expert H. I. Sutton writes in Forbes that the submarine design is new and doesn’t appear to be an imported one.
> 
> Given the present level of cooperation between Pakistan and Turkey, one cannot rule out the possibility of a Turkish firm’s involvement in the development of new midget submarines. In an interview in 2019, Murat İkinci, the general manager of STM, confirmed that the “Pakistan Navy and STM are currently discussing new projects, including serious and dedicated works for midget submarines.” However, there are no official sources to confirm that the new midget submarine has been codeveloped with Turkey.
> 
> A Role for the Midget Submarine
> 
> The Pakistan has been using new midget submarines for many years now. The development of a new midget submarine not only showcases its indigenous capability, but also shows that Pakistan is prepping its underwater warfare capability.
> 
> As Pakistan continues to lay emphasis on a sea denial strategy there is a possibility that it may use the midget submarine in an offensive role during any conflict with India in the coming months and years.
> 
> The seaward defense of Karachi has been one of the major challenges for the Pakistan Navy since the 1971 war with India. The midget submarine would fill a gap in protecting Karachi Port from sea-based attack. Most importantly, it would replace the current MG110s in service with the SSG (Navy) for operations such as frogmen operations, laying mines, and so on.
> 
> Also, with the Agosta 90B submarines undergoing midlife upgrades and modernization, scheduled to join the Pakistan Navy in 2020, and first four Hangor submarines stated to be delivered in 2023, the Pakistan Navy would find a significant increase in its ability to execute an anti-access and area-denial (A2/AD) posture in the Indian Ocean. Along with that, the new midget submarine would upgrade Pakistan’s underwater warfare capabilities in a significant way.
> 
> In short, the changeover in the Pakistan submarine force could pose a real security threat to India in the Arabian Sea. Given India’s preparedness to develop a credible anti-submarine warfare (ASW) capability, Pakistan’s new midget submarine can challenge India’s maritime operations in the Arabian Sea.
> 
> Besides, Pakistan might use the new midget submarine to expand its clandestine operations off the western Coast of India, particularly around Gujarat’s Sir Creek area and Mumbai.
> 
> Hence, it’s essential that India strengthen its subsurface detection and track capability to thwart any Pakistan anti-access capability in the Arabian Sea and to protect India’s maritime security interests in the region.
> 
> Prakash Panneerselvam, Ph.D, is an Assistant Professor at the National Institute of Advanced Studies (NIAS) in Benagluru, India.
> 
> View attachment 628067
> View attachment 628068
> View attachment 628069


----------



## fatman17

CNS Adm Zafar Mahmood Abbasi chaired Command & Staff Conference of #PakNavy at NHQ, Isb. The Field Commands attended through VTC frm Field HQs. Matters w.r.t geo strategic milieu, national security, Ops prep, trg & welfare of troops were reviewed. (1/2) https://t.co/fQlIPUtNw4


----------



## fatman17

???


Ahmet Pasha said:


> Sajeeeeesh(na pak)


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> CNS Adm Zafar Mahmood Abbasi chaired Command & Staff Conference of #PakNavy at NHQ, Isb. The Field Commands attended through VTC frm Field HQs. Matters w.r.t geo strategic milieu, national security, Ops prep, trg & welfare of troops were reviewed. (1/2) https://t.co/fQlIPUtNw4
> View attachment 628187


Countrywide spread of COVID-19 & PN relief Ops to assist civil admin was reviewed. The forum resolved to maintain ops preparedness and continue nationwide relief Ops. PN reaffirmed support for struggle of Kashmiris while reviewing deteriorated security situation in IoK. (2/2)


----------



## fatman17

Indian navy’s elusive hunt for Pakistani submarine



Indian media ran an interesting and highly deceptive story about Pakistan Navy submarine Saad, on 23 June 2019. India Today, India TV, Times of India, News Nation and Times Now News narrated almost a similar tale, which appeared to have been fed by the officials void of independent reporting and rational analysis. All of these online news agencies claimed that as the events unfolded post Balakot ‘surgical strike’, Pakistan Navy Submarine Saad suddenly ‘vanished’. Linking post-fake across the LOC strike to disappearance of a submarine seems nothing less than a reduction ad absurdum. Indian news broadcasters forgot to appreciate the outcome of publishing such a thoughtless story, which comprehensively exposed Indian navy. Submarine story suggests that the Indian navy had shackled itself to what may be called the ‘operational treachery’, i.e., consistently failing to live up to its acclaimed size and strength. Indian media reported that ‘vanishing act’ of Saad forced the entire Indian navy to focus its efforts in finding and forcing the Pakistani submarine out of its operating depth. While citing nameless ‘sources’, the Indian media noted that Saad was a “major threat to security of the country [India]”.Re-establishing, Pakistani submarine Fleet supremacy like 1965 war, when entire Indian Navy Fleet remained blocked inside Ports due fear of lone PN Submarine Ghazi.

The Gujarat coast, waters off Mumbai and Maharashtra were searched for days, claimed the Indian media, by anti-submarine warfare ships and long range maritime patrol aircraft. Additionally, Chakra-II (the Russian Akula class nuclear submarine) and Kalvari (the French Scorpene class submarine) were also tasked to hunt for Saad, maintains the Indian media. Extensive search was also conducted through satellites, and after 21 days, observes the Indian media, Saad was found in Pakistan’s western seaboard purportedly “hiding to ensure a covert capability”.

It took Indian navy, an aspirant of global reach and power projection, nearly a month to find where exactly was a lone conventional submarine that had the ability to jeopardize the security of entire India. Cumulative result of using anti-submarine warfare ships and aircraft, nuclear submarines and the satellites was a mythical absurdity about Saad operating in Pakistani western waters. This reflects some of the starkest realities and truths about the Indian navy’s operational culture, which besides being comprehensively reductionists, is rooted deep into self-deception and illusions. Some key questions arise on operational competence of the Indian navy: firstly, why Indian navy bogged down with the presence of a single conventional submarine, which unlike a nuclear propelled vessel is restricted in its speed and discretion. Secondly, why Indian navy failed to hypothesize the deployment patterns of Pakistani submarines.

Submarines, generally, are considered as offensive platforms around the world. Its defensive role is very limited and is mostly regarded as ‘under-utilization’ of a platform that could provide assured lethality. If Pakistan were to deter India, post-Pulwama attacks, then deploying a lone submarine in the western waters serves no purpose. Placing a submarine in the Pakistani western seaboard and subsequently directing her to take offensive positions against India is operationally an infeasible proposition as assumed outlandishly by the Indian media. The reported episode exposes several operational paradoxes that the Indian navy has to come to terms with. For instance, in a typical anti-submarine warfare, a nuclear submarine is never pitched against a conventional submarine. Nuclear submarine is a capital asset and generates much more noise than a electric driven Conventional Submarine thus, turning it into vulnerability against a diesel electric sub would be an unwise proposition. The report maintained that Indian carrier was also operating in the south Arabian Sea. Operation of a carrier without the support of a nuclear submarine is in conflict with the established doctrine for carriers. This raises a question on Indian navy’s tactical prudence of leaving a ‘high value unit’ without a nuclear sub’s escort. Failure to detect and track a conventional submarine by Indian navy’s P-8I’s anti-submarine aircraft is another aspect to quiz as a modern airborne platform that has reliable sensors and resources to detect, locate and track the submarines.

The report on India’s hunt for Saad unmasked the Indian weaknesses more than it did any good to the Indian navy. While Pakistani submarines remained poised undetected, stealthily defying the entire Indian anti-submarine warfare mechanics, ‘throughout recent standoff’, the Indian media consistently claimed that to be an ‘Indian success’, whereas this must be a moment to ponder on the failure of Indian navy’s core combat capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy continued humanitarian support to aggrieved families in different areas of the country during COVID-19 pandemic. Troops of Pakistan Navy reached out to needy families and distributed food, other commodities and Personal Protective Equipment (PPE) in Coastal, Creeks area of Balochistan and Sindh beside support to the deserving families living in far-flung villages/ localities of Punjab and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

In Baluchistan, thousands of ration bags were distributed in towns/ villages of Coastal area surrounding Jiwani, Pishukan, Gwadar and Sur Bandar areas. Ration bags along with other commodities were also distributed in Ormara and remote localities of Shamal Bandar, Vinder and Damb. The locals of rural areas, Govt officials and notables applauded Pakistan Navy’s ongoing noble supporting efforts in the area.

In Sindh, medical equipment including PPE and PCR (Polymerase Chain Reaction) kits were provided to District Hospitals of Thatta, Sujawal and Badin for doctors and para medical staff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Sir how do you see Pakistan Navy against Indian Navy? To me it looks like a very small force. We don't even have destroyers


PanzerKiel said:


> navy.


----------



## SD 10

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Sir how do you see Pakistan Navy against Indian Navy? To me it looks like a very small force. We don't even have destroyers


how many destroyers India has?


----------



## PanzerKiel

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Sir how do you see Pakistan Navy against Indian Navy? To me it looks like a very small force. We don't even have destroyers



Dear, in simplest words, c We have been going after sophistication and quantity in terms of weapon systems, not platforms. Sea denial strategy, instead of sea control.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

SD 10 said:


> how many destroyers India has?


I think currently they 11(Kolkata, Dehli, Rajput class). Most advanced Vishakhapatnam class (4 more)will be there in few years



PanzerKiel said:


> Dear, in simplest words, c We have been going after sophistication and quantity in terms of weapon systems, not platforms. Sea denial strategy, instead of sea control.


Means Defensive strategy instead of Offensive?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Means Defensive strategy instead of Offensive?


Yes what you want that we should go near Mumbai or elsewhere in Indian Ocean and challenge them???
This is era of standoff weapons no need to go closer to the enemy
Its a similar strategies that had Soviets/Russians adopted in cold war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

Pakistan Maritime model test basin has been completed near Islamabad. Locally designed naval ships can now be expected. It’s 350 meter long so a pretty decent facility by global standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

seven0seven said:


> Yes what you want that we should go near Mumbai or elsewhere in Indian Ocean and challenge them???
> This is era of standoff weapons no need to go closer to the enemy
> Its a similar strategies that had Soviets/Russians adopted in cold war



Germans in WWII.


----------



## Viper27

fatman17 said:


> Indian navy’s elusive hunt for Pakistani submarine
> 
> 
> 
> Indian media ran an interesting and highly deceptive story about Pakistan Navy submarine Saad, on 23 June 2019. India Today, India TV, Times of India, News Nation and Times Now News narrated almost a similar tale, which appeared to have been fed by the officials void of independent reporting and rational analysis. All of these online news agencies claimed that as the events unfolded post Balakot ‘surgical strike’, Pakistan Navy Submarine Saad suddenly ‘vanished’. Linking post-fake across the LOC strike to disappearance of a submarine seems nothing less than a reduction ad absurdum. Indian news broadcasters forgot to appreciate the outcome of publishing such a thoughtless story, which comprehensively exposed Indian navy. Submarine story suggests that the Indian navy had shackled itself to what may be called the ‘operational treachery’, i.e., consistently failing to live up to its acclaimed size and strength. Indian media reported that ‘vanishing act’ of Saad forced the entire Indian navy to focus its efforts in finding and forcing the Pakistani submarine out of its operating depth. While citing nameless ‘sources’, the Indian media noted that Saad was a “major threat to security of the country [India]”.Re-establishing, Pakistani submarine Fleet supremacy like 1965 war, when entire Indian Navy Fleet remained blocked inside Ports due fear of lone PN Submarine Ghazi.
> 
> The Gujarat coast, waters off Mumbai and Maharashtra were searched for days, claimed the Indian media, by anti-submarine warfare ships and long range maritime patrol aircraft. Additionally, Chakra-II (the Russian Akula class nuclear submarine) and Kalvari (the French Scorpene class submarine) were also tasked to hunt for Saad, maintains the Indian media. Extensive search was also conducted through satellites, and after 21 days, observes the Indian media, Saad was found in Pakistan’s western seaboard purportedly “hiding to ensure a covert capability”.
> 
> It took Indian navy, an aspirant of global reach and power projection, nearly a month to find where exactly was a lone conventional submarine that had the ability to jeopardize the security of entire India. Cumulative result of using anti-submarine warfare ships and aircraft, nuclear submarines and the satellites was a mythical absurdity about Saad operating in Pakistani western waters. This reflects some of the starkest realities and truths about the Indian navy’s operational culture, which besides being comprehensively reductionists, is rooted deep into self-deception and illusions. Some key questions arise on operational competence of the Indian navy: firstly, why Indian navy bogged down with the presence of a single conventional submarine, which unlike a nuclear propelled vessel is restricted in its speed and discretion. Secondly, why Indian navy failed to hypothesize the deployment patterns of Pakistani submarines.
> 
> Submarines, generally, are considered as offensive platforms around the world. Its defensive role is very limited and is mostly regarded as ‘under-utilization’ of a platform that could provide assured lethality. If Pakistan were to deter India, post-Pulwama attacks, then deploying a lone submarine in the western waters serves no purpose. Placing a submarine in the Pakistani western seaboard and subsequently directing her to take offensive positions against India is operationally an infeasible proposition as assumed outlandishly by the Indian media. The reported episode exposes several operational paradoxes that the Indian navy has to come to terms with. For instance, in a typical anti-submarine warfare, a nuclear submarine is never pitched against a conventional submarine. Nuclear submarine is a capital asset and generates much more noise than a electric driven Conventional Submarine thus, turning it into vulnerability against a diesel electric sub would be an unwise proposition. The report maintained that Indian carrier was also operating in the south Arabian Sea. Operation of a carrier without the support of a nuclear submarine is in conflict with the established doctrine for carriers. This raises a question on Indian navy’s tactical prudence of leaving a ‘high value unit’ without a nuclear sub’s escort. Failure to detect and track a conventional submarine by Indian navy’s P-8I’s anti-submarine aircraft is another aspect to quiz as a modern airborne platform that has reliable sensors and resources to detect, locate and track the submarines.
> 
> The report on India’s hunt for Saad unmasked the Indian weaknesses more than it did any good to the Indian navy. While Pakistani submarines remained poised undetected, stealthily defying the entire Indian anti-submarine warfare mechanics, ‘throughout recent standoff’, the Indian media consistently claimed that to be an ‘Indian success’, whereas this must be a moment to ponder on the failure of Indian navy’s core combat capability.



PNS Saad Captain was to receive a gallantry award from the President on 23 March but didn't happen due to Covid. The navy spokesperson's tweet mentioned PNS Saad had operated undetected in enemy waters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

Viper27 said:


> PNS Saad Captain was to receive a gallantry award from the President on 23 March but didn't happen due to Covid. The navy spokesperson's tweet mentioned PNS Saad had operated undetected in enemy waters.




So now what ?? Is he receiving the award ???


----------



## syed_yusuf

Viper27 said:


> PNS Saad Captain was to receive a gallantry award from the President on 23 March but didn't happen due to Covid. The navy spokesperson's tweet mentioned PNS Saad had operated undetected in enemy waters.


What is his full name ?


----------



## khanasifm

f-22p has enough room for such arrangement not sure about others







https://www.forbes.com/sites/hisutt...y-of-chinese-navys-anti-carrier-capabilities/
https://www.forbes.com/sites/hisutt...y-of-chinese-navys-anti-carrier-capabilities/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

Has Pakistan bought any Submarine from Germany or Sweden? Just recently?


----------



## Caprxl

BHarwana said:


> Has Pakistan bought any Submarine from Germany or Sweden? Just recently?



Ummm, no, don't think so, 
Why? Did your eye catch somethig interesting ?


----------



## BHarwana

Caprxl said:


> Ummm, no, don't think so,
> Why? Did your eye catch somethig interesting ?


Yes my eye caught something interesting but a bit confused.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

BHarwana said:


> Has Pakistan bought any Submarine from Germany or Sweden? Just recently?


No U boat from Germany


----------



## BHarwana

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> No U boat from Germany



It says 3 Submarines to be delivered to Pakistan by 2020 from Germany but also says unconfirmed in the end. document source is authentic.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

BHarwana said:


> It says 3 Submarines to be delivered to Pakistan by 2020 from Germany but also says unconfirmed in the end. document source is authentic.


maybe mini subs


----------



## BHarwana

Page 18, 2nd last row
Pakistam 3 Submarines delivery date 2018 to 2020 from HDW shipyard Germany unconfirmed

official SAAB document.
https://saabgroup.com/globalassets/corporate/investor-relations/cmd/cmd15_naval-business.pdf

I am still scratching my head over it?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

BHarwana said:


> View attachment 632091
> 
> Page 18, 2nd last row
> Pakistam 3 Submarines delivery date 2018 to 2020 from HDW shipyard Germany unconfirmed
> 
> official SAAB document.
> https://saabgroup.com/globalassets/corporate/investor-relations/cmd/cmd15_naval-business.pdf
> 
> I am still scratching my head over it?


i think we were interested in u214. thats it


----------



## Caprxl

BHarwana said:


> View attachment 632091
> 
> Page 18, 2nd last row
> Pakistam 3 Submarines delivery date 2018 to 2020 from HDW shipyard Germany unconfirmed
> 
> official SAAB document.
> https://saabgroup.com/globalassets/corporate/investor-relations/cmd/cmd15_naval-business.pdf
> 
> I am still scratching my head over it?



Well that is something, but when we weight 8 from China & unconfirmed written, i mean have to take it with a pinch of Salt but would be very surprising & great If it comes out to be true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> i think we were interested in u214. thats it





Caprxl said:


> Well that is something, but when we weight 8 from China & unconfirmed written, i mean have to take it with a pinch of Salt but would be very surprising & great If it comes out to be true.


I don't know. This what i stumbled upon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TOPGUN

BHarwana said:


> I don't know. This what i stumbled upon.



That's some info bro wonder what it could be ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

BHarwana said:


> View attachment 632091
> 
> Page 18, 2nd last row
> Pakistam 3 Submarines delivery date 2018 to 2020 from HDW shipyard Germany unconfirmed
> 
> official SAAB document.
> https://saabgroup.com/globalassets/corporate/investor-relations/cmd/cmd15_naval-business.pdf
> 
> I am still scratching my head over it?


Document is of 2015. Maybe before ordering Chinese ones, PN would be highly interested in German Subs(U214) and there would be negotiations but failed at last

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

TOPGUN said:


> That's some info bro wonder what it could be ?


Bro I don't know. The document is of Conventional Submarine orders already placed. It says Pakistan placed an order for 3 Submarine to German Shipyard & delivery date is between 2018 to 2020. At the end they say this info is unconfirmed. So either we placed orders silently or Saab is speculating so both ways it was worth sharing so posted it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon26

BHarwana said:


> View attachment 632091
> 
> Page 18, 2nd last row
> Pakistam 3 Submarines delivery date 2018 to 2020 from HDW shipyard Germany unconfirmed
> 
> official SAAB document.
> https://saabgroup.com/globalassets/corporate/investor-relations/cmd/cmd15_naval-business.pdf
> 
> I am still scratching my head over it?



@Bilal Khan (Quwa) your thoughts? Pakistan’s interest in the German boats were during Musharraf era, any interest now will be significant and shows PN never gave up on the U-Boats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Falcon26 said:


> @Bilal Khan (Quwa) your thoughts? Pakistan’s interest in the German boats were during Musharraf era, any interest now will be significant and shows PN never gave up on the U-Boats.


Likely in reference to those negotiations (late 2000s/early 2010s). No deal was signed with Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Incog_nito

khanasifm said:


> Are type 21 now being used for targets ??? Unless I got it wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2631673063781317


These Type 21 should be scrapped Asap.


----------



## TOPGUN

Incog_nito said:


> These Type 21 should be scrapped Asap.



They are and in due time all shall be put to rest, one has to do it in a systematic way not just because want them to be !!


----------



## Akh1112

Incog_nito said:


> These Type 21 should be scrapped Asap.




They will be once their replacements arrive.


----------



## Incog_nito

Akh1112 said:


> They will be once their replacements arrive.


That will be 4 Type-54A/P

But I think there's a potential get additional 2 Type-54 from PLAN fleet and get it upgraded to similar Type-54A/P standards. I'm sure if PN negotiates on that it will join PN service with other 4 Type-54A/P in 2021.


----------



## Akh1112

Incog_nito said:


> That will be 4 Type-54A/P
> 
> But I think there's a potential get additional 2 Type-54 from PLAN fleet and get it upgraded to similar Type-54A/P standards. I'm sure if PN negotiates on that it will join PN service with other 4 Type-54A/P in 2021.



Problem is, theyd be quite expensive to refit. You'd literally need to strip most, if not, ALL of its current radars, cut into the hull to add VLS, it also uses a different engine type so that wont be very fun for maintenance crews and well, if we decided to use them as is, they're not very different to our Zulfiqar Class, which in all honesty, is a pretty poor ship, atleast, in terms of self defence. As far as i know, the HQ-7/FM-90 cannot target AShM's so the F-22P's rely on their CIWS to eliminate AShM's which in the age of the BrahMos threat, is not a great idea. The best idea would be to look into more 054A/P's and sell our F-22P's on to finance some more Jinnah Class frigates if we look at an unrealistic best case scenario.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Incog_nito

Akh1112 said:


> Problem is, theyd be quite expensive to refit. You'd literally need to strip most, if not, ALL of its current radars, cut into the hull to add VLS, it also uses a different engine type so that wont be very fun for maintenance crews and well, if we decided to use them as is, they're not very different to our Zulfiqar Class, which in all honesty, is a pretty poor ship, atleast, in terms of self defence. As far as i know, the HQ-7/FM-90 cannot target AShM's so the F-22P's rely on their CIWS to eliminate AShM's which in the age of the BrahMos threat, is not a great idea. The best idea would be to look into more 054A/P's and sell our F-22P's on to finance some more Jinnah Class frigates if we look at an unrealistic best case scenario.



I guess refit for Type-54 might be something else. Let's see.

Nobody will buy our F-22Ps. F-22Ps can easily fulfill the purpose of a large corvette role.


----------



## Gentelman

There was a news regarding PN working on its own Midget design amd manfacturing.... 
Was it a pure speculation or does it hold some weight?


----------



## Akh1112

Incog_nito said:


> I guess refit for Type-54 might be something else. Let's see.
> 
> Nobody will buy our F-22Ps. F-22Ps can easily fulfill the purpose of a large corvette role.



Bangladesh did buy old 053H3's from China, the ship the F22P is based off, we could easily find a customer for said ships, i.e a lower budget navy or whatnot, however, they do make a reasonable force multiplier, perhaps we should consider equipping them with the FL-2000N or a similar system for them to actually be able to defend themselves.



Gentelman said:


> There was a news regarding PN working on its own Midget design amd manfacturing....
> Was it a pure speculation or does it hold some weight?




It does hold some weight, it was in the 2018 MoDP yearbook that a design had been completed.


----------



## khanasifm

Incog_nito said:


> These Type 21 should be scrapped Asap.




In one modp report 2013/14 one to type 21 was supposed to be decommissioned from navy referb/refitted and commissioned in pmsa

I am assuming it will be supported by converting other ship of the type converted to spares

Not sure if it happened or idea was dropped

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Akh1112 said:


> Problem is, theyd be quite expensive to refit. You'd literally need to strip most, if not, ALL of its current radars, cut into the hull to add VLS, it also uses a different engine type so that wont be very fun for maintenance crews and well, if we decided to use them as is, they're not very different to our Zulfiqar Class, which in all honesty, is a pretty poor ship, atleast, in terms of self defence. As far as i know, the HQ-7/FM-90 cannot target AShM's so the F-22P's rely on their CIWS to eliminate AShM's which in the age of the BrahMos threat, is not a great idea. The best idea would be to look into more 054A/P's and sell our F-22P's on to finance some more Jinnah Class frigates if we look at an unrealistic best case scenario.


which begs the question why PAF didnt opt for RAM(chinese eq fl-3000) for type 54


----------



## Akh1112

ziaulislam said:


> which begs the question why PAF didnt opt for RAM(chinese eq fl-3000) for type 54




The 054A/P shouldn't really need it. The HHQ-16 is the first line of defense against AShM's, if im not mistaken, they even have quite a high probability of kill. They are the main defense, for point defense we have the Type 730 CIWS, together, both of those systems should be sufficient to take out any incoming threats, the FL-3000 would have added cost and weight unnecessarily when most likely, it would be hard for incoming AShM's to get past the first layer of defense, i.e the HHQ-16

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Live Weapon Firing from PNS ALAMGIR _[USS McInerney FFG-8, Oliver Hazard Perry class]_ 25-4-2020

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Incog_nito

khanasifm said:


> In one modp report 2013/14 one to type 21 was supposed to be decommissioned from navy referb/refitted and commissioned in pmsa
> 
> I am assuming it will be supported by converting other ship of the type converted to spares
> 
> Not sure if it happened or idea was dropped


heard the same thing but I guess it's better to be scrapped as OPVs and FACs should be given to MSA.



Akh1112 said:


> Bangladesh did buy old 053H3's from China, the ship the F22P is based off, we could easily find a customer for said ships, i.e a lower budget navy or whatnot, however, they do make a reasonable force multiplier, perhaps we should consider equipping them with the FL-2000N or a similar system for them to actually be able to defend themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does hold some weight, it was in the 2018 MoDP yearbook that a design had been completed.



But in the current scenario, I feel PN should either keep these F-22Ps and get some additional 8 from China with upgrades or sell it any possible country that can even be Burma which PN had good relations.

In case PN decided to sell F-22Ps then these Options should be considered from the current Chinese fleet that can be brought to PN:


2 Type-54 (_Ma'anshan & Wenzhou) with the latest upgrades to complement PN's new Type-54A/P._
_1 Type 051B destroyer (Luhai class) with upgrades._
_2 Type 051C destroyer (Luzhou class) with upgrades._
_
Moreover, the procurement of Ships from Turkey & Romania should continue._

These ships aren't in active use of PLAAN and can be given off with upgrades to PN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akh1112

Incog_nito said:


> heard the same thing but I guess it's better to be scrapped as OPVs and FACs should be given to MSA.
> 
> 
> 
> But in the current scenario, I feel PN should either keep these F-22Ps and get some additional 8 from China with upgrades or sell it any possible country that can even be Burma which PN had good relations.
> 
> In case PN decided to sell F-22Ps then these Options should be considered from the current Chinese fleet that can be brought to PN:
> 
> 
> 2 Type-54 (_Ma'anshan & Wenzhou) with the latest upgrades to complement PN's new Type-54A/P._
> _1 Type 051B destroyer (Luhai class) with upgrades._
> _2 Type 051C destroyer (Luzhou class) with upgrades._
> _
> Moreover, the procurement of Ships from Turkey & Romania should continue._
> 
> These ships aren't in active use of PLAAN and can be given off with upgrades to PN.




We cant upgrade them for the reasons i had stated above.


The Type-54's are not very different to the F-22p's, they are not very good ships, we should be staying far, far away from them. They cant be upgraded to match the 054a standards because for the same reasons as the F22P it will be far too costly.

The 051b and 051c are both in service with the PLAAN and we wouldnt be able to get the C without Russian permission and whatnot and we also wouldnt have a reason to buy the B when the 054a is almost the same thing and we have the infrastructure for it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Incog_nito

Akh1112 said:


> We cant upgrade them for the reasons i had stated above.
> 
> 
> The Type-54's are not very different to the F-22p's, they are not very good ships, we should be staying far, far away from them. They cant be upgraded to match the 054a standards because for the same reasons as the F22P it will be far too costly.
> 
> The 051b and 051c are both in service with the PLAAN and we wouldnt be able to get the C without Russian permission and whatnot and we also wouldnt have a reason to buy the B when the 054a is almost the same thing and we have the infrastructure for it


We can try. Though I agree with you.


----------



## fatman17

Navy Recognition

Second Pakistan Navy Corvette PNS Tabuk to be mission ready in 2021

May News 2020 Navy Naval Maritime Defense Industry

POSTED ON THURSDAY, 28 MAY 2020 14:59


Damen Shipyard Group will soon deliver the Second Multipurpose Offshore Patrol vessel PNS TABUK to the Pakistan Navy. The second PNS Tabuk corvette (F-272) launched in September 2019, is expected to be incorporated into the Pakistani Navy in the near future. Two more are planned under Navy modernization project.
Follow Navy Recognition on Google News at this link

Pakistan Navy Corvette PNS Tabuk to be fully ready in 2021 925 005Multipurpose Offshore Patrol vessel PNS Yarmook (F-271) (Picture source: Damen Shipyard Group)

Damen Shipyards Group launched the lead ship for tests in May 2019, and the second ship in September 2019. The PN commissioned the first ship, PNS Yarmook (F-271), in February 2020. It was supposed to take delivery of the second ship, PNS Tabuk, in May 2020. However, the PN opted to fit the ships with their own weapons and subsystems in Pakistan, so the corvettes may not be fully mission-ready before 2021, at the earliest.

For the record, Damen Shipyards Group signed the contract with the Ministry of Defence Production for 2 multipurpose Offshore Patrol Vessels (OPV) for the Pakistan Navy on 30th June 2017, following a tender process.

The OPVs are named after the Battles of Yarmouk and Tabuk which were the major battles in the early period of Islam. Damen constructed the PNS YARMOOK at its yard in Galati. The yard has built nearly 40 vessels for the defence and security segment.

Pakistan Navy Corvette PNS Tabuk to be fully ready in 2021 925 006Launch of a new corvette for the Pakistani Navy at Damen in Romania (Picture source: Pakistani Navy)

About Yarmook-Class Corvette:

The Yarmook-Class Corvettes have a displacement of 2,300 tons, a length of 90 m and a beam of 14.4 m. The OPV can reach the top speed of 23 knots, has a range of 6,000 nautical miles and its maximum endurance is 40 days. The ship can accommodate more than 60 sailors on board.

According to Pakistani officials, Yarmook-Class Corvettes will be fitted with a Surface to Surface Missile system, a 30 mm Main Gun, Close-in Weapons System and 4x12.7 guns, anti-ship missile, infrared radars and a system to reduce the magnetic signature of the vessel.

Pakistan Navy Corvette PNS Tabuk to be fully ready in 2021 925 003Scale Model Of Yarmook-Class Corvette (Picture source: Pakistani Navy)

The scale model, here above, shows two quad-cell launchers for anti-ship missiles (AShM) and includes a close-in-weapons-system (CIWS) towards the aft of the ship. The model seems to show the Chinese Type 730, but the Aselsan GOKDENIZ may be an option as well.

The Yarmook-Class Corvette is capable of performing a variety of maritime operations and can transport both a helicopter and a UAV. The ship can launch two high-speed RHIBs of 11.5 meters and 6.5 meters simultaneously and also has the capability to accommodate two TEUs for special mission-based operations.

Share
Copyright [emoji2398] 2019 Navy Recognition | Webdesign by Zzam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

https://www.defensenews.com/intervi...f-talks-regional-security-and-tech-wish-list/


*Interviews*
*Pakistan’s naval chief talks regional security and tech wish list*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Admiral Modernises Pakistan Navy To Meet Non-Traditional Threats*
By
Dr. Lee Willett
-
May 15, 2020




The PN is seeking to improve missile capabilities for its surface ships. Pictured is the Zulfiquar-class frigate PNS Shamsheer.

 
_*Chief of the Pakistan Navy, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi discusses how he is expanding the capabilities and operational outputs of his navy at a time of increasing strategic instability in Pakistan’s regions of interest.*_



Pakistan is developing a navy designed to be a multi-dimensional, balanced force configured to safeguard Pakistan’s maritime borders and maritime interests, and to contribute to wider regional maritime security. In the context of Pakistan’s geo-strategic position in the Indian Ocean, including its close proximity to the Gulf region, the Pakistan Navy (PN) plays an important role in supporting regional stability and in ensuring free movement at sea, including through participation in international constructs such as the US Navy (USN)-led Combined Maritime Forces (CMF), and also through its own Regional Maritime Security Patrol (RMSP) initiative. The PN is also continuing to transform its roles and capabilities as a regional naval power, as the Indian Ocean region’s strategic realities continue to change.

*Security Shifts*




Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, Chief of Naval Staff, Pakistan Navy.
Changes in the regional security balance and more widely around the world are an area of continuing focus for the PN’s senior leadership. “In my assessment, the global environment is in a state of flux and is characterised by growing competition of interests, which is having deep impact on the maritime domain,” Pakistan’s Chief of Navy, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, told _Armada International_.

As regards the major security challenges affecting Pakistan’s national interests as well as regional security more widely, Adm Abbasi stated: “In our immediate neighbourhood, the long-drawn instability in Afghanistan simmers and continues to impinge upon regional security.” Tensions between India and Pakistan have peaked again in recent times, especially over the Kashmir region. As regards naval capability, he said, the Indian Navy’s development of a nuclear-powered ballistic missile submarine (SSBN)-based long-range nuclear weapons capability has also impacted the region’s strategic balance.

In addition, Adm Abbasi pointed to a number of other strategic challenges affecting the security balance in the Indian Ocean region from Pakistan’s perspective. “On our Western flank, the US-Iran stand-off is manifesting into a precarious situation for shipping plying international sea lines of communication (SLOCs)…(and) the ongoing conflicts in Yemen and Syria are also impacting regional maritime security. The access to shore-based missiles and remotely operated vehicles for the warring groups [in Yemen] is a particularly serious threat to SLOCs transiting the Red Sea and the Gulf of Aden,” said Adm Abbasi. Closer to home for Pakistan, “attacks on motor vessels in the Gulf of Oman clearly demonstrate the seriousness of the prevailing threat,” he added.

“Ongoing conflicts in Pakistan’s extended neighbourhood have resulted in threats of maritime terrorism, piracy, narcotics trafficking, and human and weapons smuggling,” said Adm Abbasi. “In a nutshell, threats to our maritime security range from traditional to non-traditional, with an ominous mix of hybrid ones.”

Set against this security context, the importance of Pakistan’s maritime geo-strategic position is clear, and the PN plays a key role in contributing to Pakistan’s national defence and coastal security. Pakistan is located at the confluence of vital energy SLOCs, commented Adm Abbasi. “Our trade substantially depends on sea routes, and nearly all our oil imports are seaborne.” Pakistan’s growing port at Gwadar – what the admiral referred to as “a new addition to our maritime canvas” – is located close to the Gulf of Oman. Moreover, said Adm Abbasi, Gwadar “will act as a lynchpin for the on-going China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) [and] will serve as a transit port for Central Asian Republics and Afghanistan, which would contribute significantly to the prosperity of our region.”

*Navy Missions*
“The PN’s core tasks are to ensure seaward defence of Pakistan, protect its vital sea routes, and safeguard the country’s maritime interests,” Adm Abbasi explained. “The PN is a well-balanced force, fully capable and prepared to cope with the entire spectrum of non-traditional and sub-conventional challenges.”

As part of a first layer in Pakistan’s seaward defences, “In order to enhance vigilance along the coast and to respond to any emerging threat, the PN has established the Coastal Security and Harbour Defence Force,” said Adm Abbasi. The force comprises a network of security stations, equipped with radars, electro-optic sensors, automatic identification systems (AIS), and response elements to monitor and generate timely responses. This force was established in 2015: with around 30 stations now in place, it is designed to provide continuous coastal coverage.

There are other layers to such defences. “We understand that prevention of maritime terrorism requires round-the-clock monitoring and co-ordinated efforts in order to sever its links with trans-national crime. In this regard, the PN established the Joint Maritime Information and Co-ordination Centre (JMICC) at Karachi, in 2012,” Adm Abbasi explained. “The JMICC aims to harness the efforts of all relevant national agencies and international stakeholders to bolster maritime security. It is growing steadily and has developed links with 48 national and seven international organisations to date, sharing information and co-ordinating efforts to augment maritime safety and security.”

“The PN has also been participating in regional and international initiatives for maintaining maritime order and freedom of navigation on the high seas,” the chief said. “The PN’s continuous participation in CMF since its inception is testimony to our commitment to international obligations in ensuring collaborative maritime security and the uninterrupted flow of maritime trade.” “In the same spirit,” he continued, “we have been participating in various international fora, multinational exercises, and humanitarian assistance and disaster relief efforts, and have undertaken non-combatant evacuation of stranded foreign and Pakistani nationals from conflict zones, such as Yemen.”

CMF itself is made up of three separate task forces. Combined Task Force (CTF)-150 provides counter-terrorism and wider maritime security capacity across the Northern Indian Ocean from the Red Sea to the Gulf of Oman. CTF-151 covers piracy and armed robbery at sea, particularly in the Horn of Africa region but also more widely across the Indian Ocean. CTF-152 aims to deliver maritime and wider theatre security in and around the Gulf region.

Adm Abbasi illustrated the PN’s contribution to CMF. The PN joined CTF-150 in 2004 (taking command on 11 occasions to date) and CTF-151 in 2009 (commanding the force eight times, overall). “So far, over 100 PN ships in rotation with embarked helicopters have participated in CTF-150 and CTF-151 patrols and operations,” said Adm Abbasi. “As part of these deployments, PN ships have intercepted and denied numerous narcotics and other contraband shipments. During [these] deployments, PN ships – in line with national commitments and international obligations – have provided humanitarian assistance to stranded fisherman and ships, irrespective of their nationality.”

Alongside contributing to CMF at the international level, the PN’s role in supporting Pakistan’s national maritime security objectives is demonstrated in the RMSP initiative. Launched in 2018 and designed to protect Pakistan’s national interests in the Indian Ocean and also support its international obligations, *“*RMSP is focused on establishing maritime patrols along critical sea areas and choke points in the Indian Ocean region to augment maritime security and contribute to freedom of navigation,” the admiral explained. “These patrols have been established along three important axes, including the Horn of Africa, the Northern Arabian Sea, and the Central Indian Ocean.” Another important objective for the RMSP, he added, is fostering partnerships and enhancing interoperability with other regional countries.

*Multinational Maritime Security*
Such interoperability with regional countries is demonstrated in the PN’s ‘AMAN’ biennial series of multinational maritime exercises, which has been underway since 2007. In discussing how other regional and international partners are responding to the opportunity to engage with the PN in such a series, Adm Abbasi reiterated that “One of the key responsibilities of the PN is to ensure security of our sea routes and contribute towards uninterrupted maritime trade through our region, in league with other navies. We have therefore actively participated in maritime security and counter-piracy operations along with partner navies.” In this context, he continued, the PN decided in 2007 to expand its relations with other navies by instituting the ‘AMAN’ series.

“’AMAN’”, an Urdu word, literally means peace,” Adm Abbasi explained. “The purpose of these multinational exercises is to engage our partners, promote co-operation, and enhance interoperability between regional and extra-regional navies operating in the Indian Ocean region.” “Exercise ‘AMAN’ is a clear manifestation of Pakistan’s commitment towards peace and stability,” he continued, and “[brings together] the navies of the East and West under a common platform for the good of the global commons”.

International participation in ‘AMAN’ has grown steadily since its inception, and 46 countries from across the world took part in the sixth iteration, at Karachi in February 2019.

The PN has also extended its engagement with key partners at distance from home, as it pursues other opportunities to collaborate with other countries and enhance naval diplomacy. “The PN contributes to national foreign policy objectives through naval diplomacy by ‘flag showing’ in countries far and wide,” said Adm Abbasi. Such diplomacy includes key leadership engagement; navy-to-navy expert-level talks; overseas deployments; and regular participation in bilateral and multilateral international exercises. “Recently, PN ships conducted a deployment around Africa and visited various ports in line with the government’s ‘Engage Africa Policy’,” said Adm Abbasi. “Apart from operational activities with the host navies, PN ships also established medical camps to assist local communities in providing easy and necessary medical care.” The deployment, which took place from November 2019 until January 2020 and took in nine countries, comprised the PN’s Zulfiquar-class frigate PNS _Aslat_ and the fleet tanker PNS _Moawin_.





Personnel land from a helicopter onboard the Pakistan Navy’s (PN’s) Zulfiquar-class frigate PNS Aslat. Capability to both embark special forces personnel and carry out boarding operations is integral to conducting maritime security operations.
*Modernisation*
The PN’s robust level of operational output at sea is being underpinned by a similarly robust capability development and modernisation programme.

“Continuous capability development is one of the important pillars of my vision for the PN,” said Adm Abbasi. “In this regard, we have contracted construction of new surface ships from China, Turkey, and other friendly countries, along with transfer of technology. In addition, we are building Hangor-class diesel-electric submarines in China, with their planned construction in Pakistan with Chinese support.” In the case of the submarines, a class of eight is planned.





A PN Agosta-class diesel-electric submarine (SSK) is pictured. As part of its on-going capability upgrade, the navy is building eight Hangor-class SSKs with China.
“We are also focusing on enhancing our long-range anti-submarine warfare (ASW) and anti-surface warfare (ASuW) capability through the induction of long-range maritime patrol aircraft (LRMPAs) and modernising our existing surface ships with state-of-the-art systems,” said Adm Abbasi. As regards the surface ship system modernisation, capability upgrades will cover air, surface, and sub-surface systems; electronic warfare and missile capabilities; and greater focus on indigenisation. The PN is also looking to invest in modern helicopters and unmanned aerial vehicles, he said.

A central element of this continuous capability development is improving Pakistan’s indigenous shipbuilding capability, and the navy is playing a core role in supporting this effort. “The PN has always remained keen on and supportive of this philosophy, especially in developing its critical naval shipbuilding capability,” said Adm Abbasi. “The navy has encouraged and relied on Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KS&EW) for in-country construction of vessels including utility craft, fast attack craft, frigates, and fleet tankers. Gaining experiences from these ventures over the last two decades, KS&EW has transformed itself into a modern shipbuilding yard, capable of undertaking ship construction and repair/maintenance activities, as per international classification rules.” 

“Contracts for the Hangor-class submarines [China] and Milgem-class ships [Turkey] include transfer of technology and in-country construction at KS&EW. To support this, presently modernisation is in progress at KS&EW,” said Adm Abbasi. “Moreover, the government of Pakistan has also approved construction of a shipyard at Gwadar, which will give [another] fillip to our shipbuilding industry.”

_by Dr. Lee Willett_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Interviews
Pakistan’s naval chief talks regional security and tech wish list.

By: Usman Ansari 

Adm. Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, left, is the chief of the Pakistan Navy, which consists of about 70,000 personnel, including officers, chief petty officers/sailors, and civilian staff. (Courtesy of Pakistan Navy)

ISLAMABAD — With more than 90 percent of its trade seaborne, Pakistan’s geostrategic location at the head of the Arabian Sea adjoining the Arabian Gulf trade routes — coupled with its ambitions to become a trade conduit to China and Central Asia via the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor — demand it play an increasingly significant role in ensuring regional maritime security.

The Pakistan Navy is a longtime contributor to international security operations as a participant in the American-led Combined Maritime Forces, particularly the group’s Combined Task Force 150 and anti-piracy Combined Task Force 151. Pakistan has also created its own Regional Maritime Security Patrol.

The service, led by Adm. Zafar Mahmood Abbasi since October 2017, is expanding its patrol capabilities to safeguard the country’s exclusive economic zone and interests at sea. It’s also undergoing significant recapitalization to maintain deterrent credibility in the face of arch-rival India’s naval modernization. New acquisitions and a domestic construction program will see an almost total transformation of Pakistan’s Navy within the decade, for which it is generally reliant on China and increasingly on Turkey for assistance.

The naval officer answered a few of Defense News’ questions about the Navy’s role and future plans, but declined to comment on efforts to increase the involvement of domestic businesses in defense programs; whether the state-owned shipyard Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works Limited will have enough work to stay open; and whether Pakistan’s submarine-launched cruise missiles are effective weapons.

What have been your most pressing regional and domestic challenges as naval chief?


In my assessment, the evolving international environment can be characterized as volatile, complex and ambiguous, having deep impact on the maritime domain and security in the region. On our western seaboard, the U.S.-Iran standoff has persisted, looking ominous at the start of the year and threatening shipping plying along the international energy [sea lines of communication]. Any disruption to the smooth flow of trade and energy could trigger shock waves, impacting global economic health. Moreover, the ongoing conflicts in Afghanistan, Yemen and Syria are also impinging upon security on the high seas.

One of the dominant threats to regional and Pakistan’s national security, however, emanates from India’s stridently nationalist mindset and belligerent policies that are manifesting under their current government. Its aggressive and destabilizing actions in Kashmir in violation of U.N. Security Council resolutions and bilateral agreements are a case in point. These unilateral actions and subsequent policies and abuses could spark conflict between two nuclear-armed states, threatening peace and security in the region and beyond. In the nontraditional domain, maritime terrorism, piracy, drug trafficking and human smuggling remain major challenges.

The Pakistan Navy is also committed to internal security obligations and aid to civil power duties. One of the impediments in the exploitation of Pakistan’s maritime potential has been a suboptimal realization of our true maritime potential and development of a “maritime culture” in the country. The Pakistan Navy is undertaking a number of initiatives to create maritime awareness at the national level by engaging various segments of civil society, including intelligentsia, chambers of commerce, maritime industry, universities and the media, to bring to fore the importance of the maritime sector and its immense potential into the national discourse.

Another challenge, although common to many navies, is that new technologies and equipment in the maritime domain is cost-intensive, and with limited budgets available, acquisition of contemporary technologies becomes a defining restraint. In short, there are multiple challenges to our maritime security that emanate from internal and external factors, but with a clear, long-term and systematic approach, these are being tackled in concert with national stakeholders 

Pakistan has actively contributed to the multilateral Combined Maritime Forces, or CMF, for many years. Why did Pakistan need to establish the Regional Maritime Security Patrol, or RMSP?

The Pakistan Navy, being a firm believer in the freedom of seas, has been contributing significantly in preserving maritime security in the Indian Ocean region. In this regard, the Pakistan Navy was the first regional navy to join Combined Task Force 150 in 2004. Similarly, to counter the increasing acts of piracy in the Gulf of Aden and Horn of Africa, we joined Combined Task Force 151 in 2009. So far, the Pakistan Navy has been the largest contributor to CMF operations, second only to the United States Navy. Pakistan Navy officers have also had the privilege of commanding both these task forces on numerous occasions.

While we continue to be part of CMF, the Pakistan Navy is also a proponent of a region-centric maritime security construct. Alive to the changing geostrategic realities in the region, the Pakistan Navy in 2018 instituted the RMSP to protect our national maritime security interests and fulfill international obligations in the Indian Ocean region. Pakistan Navy ships, with embarked helicopters, are undertaking these patrols along three axes: the Horn of Africa, the North Arabian Sea and the central Indian Ocean. The objectives of the RMSP include contribution toward maintaining good order at sea in our own area of interest and engagement with the regional navies to enhance mutual collaboration and interoperability.

Frigates, corvettes, offshore patrol vessels and submarines are on the Pakistan Navy’s acquisition list. What are the latest developments here? How effectively are you meeting the budget and skilled manpower requirements for this expansion?

Progressive “capability development” is an important pillar of my vision for the Pakistan Navy. As warships are the mainstay of any navy, induction of surface platforms is essential to boost the Pakistan Navy’s operational deployability. In this regard, we have contracted for the construction of Type 054AP frigates from China and Milgem-class corvettes from Turkey along with transfer of technology. We are also inducting Dutch-designed offshore patrol vessels constructed in a Romanian shipyard.


In addition, we have contracted for the acquisition of Hangor-class submarines from China, and in the second phase their construction is planned in-country, for which necessary upgrades of Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works Limited is in progress.

We are also focusing on the induction of modern aviation assets, including jet-powered, long-range maritime patrol aircraft, helicopters and UAVs. In addition, we are modernizing our existing fleet of warships and aircraft with upgrades to their weapons and electronic suites.

Pakistan's Navy surveillance planes fly in a formation during a rehearsal ahead of a military parade in Islamabad on March 10, 2020. (Aamir Qureshi/AFP via Getty Images)

These inductions have led to expansion in our human resource capital. However, keeping a high “teeth-to-tail” ratio remains a priority. As our Navy expands in line with the recent restructuring, the induction rates have almost doubled. With regard to the budgetary allocations, our Navy, like many other navies, operates in a resource-constrained environment. However, with a clear and long-term plan for its modernization and capacity building, emerging challenges are being addressed through indigenization and cost-effective solutions.

Unmanned surface vehicles are increasingly exploited by navies. How are you looking to leverage this technology and other unmanned systems?

The Pakistan Navy always looks forward to adopting new technologies, especially those which serve as force multipliers. Unmanned surface vehicles have a variety of utilities, such as for harbor defense, mine detection and countermeasure roles. We are presently evaluating this technology and will acquire it as per their suitability and feasibility to our requirements.


CMF ships regularly make narcotics seizures that largely originate from landlocked Afghanistan. What steps is the Pakistan Navy taking to combat drug trafficking in its area of responsibility?

As I mentioned earlier, the Pakistan Navy has been contributing to CTF-150 and CTF-151 for quite some time. So far, over 103 Pakistan Navy ships with organic helicopters in rotation (two- to three-month cycles) have participated, and the Navy’s long-range maritime patrol aircraft have undertaken over 130 sorties in CMF operations.

Nearly, 7,000 kilograms of hashish and 2 tons of cannabis resin have been confiscated by Pakistan Navy ships as part of CMF security operations. More recently, the frigate PNS Saif seized over 2,000 kilograms of hashish on the high seas on Jan. 29, 2020. And on April 3 we seized 100 kilograms of crystal meth.

In the past, Pakistan monitored its coastline, with a particular focus on Karachi, Ormara and a few other places, and as a result, nefarious elements looked to exploit the voids for drug trafficking. However, with the establishment of the Coastal Security and Harbour Defence Force, the setting up of coastal security stations spread along the coast, and the stationing of response elements at suitable locations, Pakistan has effectively plugged those exploitable gaps. In addition, taking cognizance of these nontraditional threats, the Pakistan Navy remains vigilant and ready to collaborate with international partners to curb this menace.

Pakistan’s Marines branch is primarily tasked with coastal defense. What role can it play in regional maritime security, and will this involve adding more assets to improve its capabilities?

The marines have an important role to play in the air defense of Pakistan, coastal defense as well as force protection. The Marines branch and special operations forces detachments form a special component onboard Pakistan Navy task groups during overseas deployments. In order to enhance vigilance and to respond to any emerging threat — besides raising the Coastal Security and Harbour Defence Force — the Pakistan Navy has also instituted Task Force-88 for the security of maritime projects related to the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor as well as Gwadar Port and its seaward approaches. This task force comprises ships, fast-attack craft, air units, UAVs and special maritime warfare teams to provide around-the-clock security.

With the realization of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor and an increase in the overall maritime security dictates, capability development of the Marines is progressing well, in line with “PN Marines Vision 2030,” which involves modified and expanded force structure, versatile assets and modern training facilities for a well-equipped and well-trained Marines force.

Apart from CMF operations and RMSP, how is the Pakistan Navy helping enhance maritime security in the region?

We understand that maintenance of a conducive maritime environment and security is key to our regional maritime growth. In this regard, the Pakistan Navy in 2012 established the Joint Maritime Information Coordination Centre, or JMICC, with the aim to maintain a maritime security picture in our area of interest by harnessing resources and efforts of relevant national agencies and international stakeholders. The JMICC is growing and developing its linkages, and has to date developed links with 48 national and six international organizations, sharing information related to maritime safety and security.

To promote a collaborative maritime security approach, the Pakistan Navy has also been organizing the AMAN series of multinational maritime exercises, biennially since 2007. The sixth exercise of this series was held in February 2019, during which 46 countries from across the globe participated. The AMAN exercise is a clear manifestation of Pakistan’s commitment toward regional peace and stability embodied in its motto, “Together for Peace.”

Pakistan Navy ship Aslat fires rounds during the multinational naval exercise AMAN-19 in the Arabian Sea near Pakistan's port city of Karachi on Feb. 11, 2019. (Asif Hassan/AFP via Getty Images)


Additionally, the Pakistan Navy is participating in all the regional and international efforts and initiatives taken for maintaining good order and cooperation on the high seas. In the same spirit, we have been participating in various international fora, such as the Indian Ocean Naval Symposium, the Western Pacific Naval Symposium, multinational exercises, humanitarian assistance and disaster relief efforts, and noncombatant evacuation of stranded foreign nationals and Pakistanis from conflict zones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon26

fatman17 said:


> Interviews
> Pakistan’s naval chief talks regional security and tech wish list.
> 
> By: Usman Ansari
> 
> Adm. Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, left, is the chief of the Pakistan Navy, which consists of about 70,000 personnel, including officers, chief petty officers/sailors, and civilian staff. (Courtesy of Pakistan Navy)
> 
> ISLAMABAD — With more than 90 percent of its trade seaborne, Pakistan’s geostrategic location at the head of the Arabian Sea adjoining the Arabian Gulf trade routes — coupled with its ambitions to become a trade conduit to China and Central Asia via the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor — demand it play an increasingly significant role in ensuring regional maritime security.
> 
> The Pakistan Navy is a longtime contributor to international security operations as a participant in the American-led Combined Maritime Forces, particularly the group’s Combined Task Force 150 and anti-piracy Combined Task Force 151. Pakistan has also created its own Regional Maritime Security Patrol.
> 
> The service, led by Adm. Zafar Mahmood Abbasi since October 2017, is expanding its patrol capabilities to safeguard the country’s exclusive economic zone and interests at sea. It’s also undergoing significant recapitalization to maintain deterrent credibility in the face of arch-rival India’s naval modernization. New acquisitions and a domestic construction program will see an almost total transformation of Pakistan’s Navy within the decade, for which it is generally reliant on China and increasingly on Turkey for assistance.
> 
> The naval officer answered a few of Defense News’ questions about the Navy’s role and future plans, but declined to comment on efforts to increase the involvement of domestic businesses in defense programs; whether the state-owned shipyard Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works Limited will have enough work to stay open; and whether Pakistan’s submarine-launched cruise missiles are effective weapons.
> 
> What have been your most pressing regional and domestic challenges as naval chief?
> 
> 
> In my assessment, the evolving international environment can be characterized as volatile, complex and ambiguous, having deep impact on the maritime domain and security in the region. On our western seaboard, the U.S.-Iran standoff has persisted, looking ominous at the start of the year and threatening shipping plying along the international energy [sea lines of communication]. Any disruption to the smooth flow of trade and energy could trigger shock waves, impacting global economic health. Moreover, the ongoing conflicts in Afghanistan, Yemen and Syria are also impinging upon security on the high seas.
> 
> One of the dominant threats to regional and Pakistan’s national security, however, emanates from India’s stridently nationalist mindset and belligerent policies that are manifesting under their current government. Its aggressive and destabilizing actions in Kashmir in violation of U.N. Security Council resolutions and bilateral agreements are a case in point. These unilateral actions and subsequent policies and abuses could spark conflict between two nuclear-armed states, threatening peace and security in the region and beyond. In the nontraditional domain, maritime terrorism, piracy, drug trafficking and human smuggling remain major challenges.
> 
> The Pakistan Navy is also committed to internal security obligations and aid to civil power duties. One of the impediments in the exploitation of Pakistan’s maritime potential has been a suboptimal realization of our true maritime potential and development of a “maritime culture” in the country. The Pakistan Navy is undertaking a number of initiatives to create maritime awareness at the national level by engaging various segments of civil society, including intelligentsia, chambers of commerce, maritime industry, universities and the media, to bring to fore the importance of the maritime sector and its immense potential into the national discourse.
> 
> Another challenge, although common to many navies, is that new technologies and equipment in the maritime domain is cost-intensive, and with limited budgets available, acquisition of contemporary technologies becomes a defining restraint. In short, there are multiple challenges to our maritime security that emanate from internal and external factors, but with a clear, long-term and systematic approach, these are being tackled in concert with national stakeholders
> 
> Pakistan has actively contributed to the multilateral Combined Maritime Forces, or CMF, for many years. Why did Pakistan need to establish the Regional Maritime Security Patrol, or RMSP?
> 
> The Pakistan Navy, being a firm believer in the freedom of seas, has been contributing significantly in preserving maritime security in the Indian Ocean region. In this regard, the Pakistan Navy was the first regional navy to join Combined Task Force 150 in 2004. Similarly, to counter the increasing acts of piracy in the Gulf of Aden and Horn of Africa, we joined Combined Task Force 151 in 2009. So far, the Pakistan Navy has been the largest contributor to CMF operations, second only to the United States Navy. Pakistan Navy officers have also had the privilege of commanding both these task forces on numerous occasions.
> 
> While we continue to be part of CMF, the Pakistan Navy is also a proponent of a region-centric maritime security construct. Alive to the changing geostrategic realities in the region, the Pakistan Navy in 2018 instituted the RMSP to protect our national maritime security interests and fulfill international obligations in the Indian Ocean region. Pakistan Navy ships, with embarked helicopters, are undertaking these patrols along three axes: the Horn of Africa, the North Arabian Sea and the central Indian Ocean. The objectives of the RMSP include contribution toward maintaining good order at sea in our own area of interest and engagement with the regional navies to enhance mutual collaboration and interoperability.
> 
> Frigates, corvettes, offshore patrol vessels and submarines are on the Pakistan Navy’s acquisition list. What are the latest developments here? How effectively are you meeting the budget and skilled manpower requirements for this expansion?
> 
> Progressive “capability development” is an important pillar of my vision for the Pakistan Navy. As warships are the mainstay of any navy, induction of surface platforms is essential to boost the Pakistan Navy’s operational deployability. In this regard, we have contracted for the construction of Type 054AP frigates from China and Milgem-class corvettes from Turkey along with transfer of technology. We are also inducting Dutch-designed offshore patrol vessels constructed in a Romanian shipyard.
> 
> 
> In addition, we have contracted for the acquisition of Hangor-class submarines from China, and in the second phase their construction is planned in-country, for which necessary upgrades of Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works Limited is in progress.
> 
> We are also focusing on the induction of modern aviation assets, including jet-powered, long-range maritime patrol aircraft, helicopters and UAVs. In addition, we are modernizing our existing fleet of warships and aircraft with upgrades to their weapons and electronic suites.
> 
> Pakistan's Navy surveillance planes fly in a formation during a rehearsal ahead of a military parade in Islamabad on March 10, 2020. (Aamir Qureshi/AFP via Getty Images)
> 
> These inductions have led to expansion in our human resource capital. However, keeping a high “teeth-to-tail” ratio remains a priority. As our Navy expands in line with the recent restructuring, the induction rates have almost doubled. With regard to the budgetary allocations, our Navy, like many other navies, operates in a resource-constrained environment. However, with a clear and long-term plan for its modernization and capacity building, emerging challenges are being addressed through indigenization and cost-effective solutions.
> 
> Unmanned surface vehicles are increasingly exploited by navies. How are you looking to leverage this technology and other unmanned systems?
> 
> The Pakistan Navy always looks forward to adopting new technologies, especially those which serve as force multipliers. Unmanned surface vehicles have a variety of utilities, such as for harbor defense, mine detection and countermeasure roles. We are presently evaluating this technology and will acquire it as per their suitability and feasibility to our requirements.
> 
> 
> CMF ships regularly make narcotics seizures that largely originate from landlocked Afghanistan. What steps is the Pakistan Navy taking to combat drug trafficking in its area of responsibility?
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, the Pakistan Navy has been contributing to CTF-150 and CTF-151 for quite some time. So far, over 103 Pakistan Navy ships with organic helicopters in rotation (two- to three-month cycles) have participated, and the Navy’s long-range maritime patrol aircraft have undertaken over 130 sorties in CMF operations.
> 
> Nearly, 7,000 kilograms of hashish and 2 tons of cannabis resin have been confiscated by Pakistan Navy ships as part of CMF security operations. More recently, the frigate PNS Saif seized over 2,000 kilograms of hashish on the high seas on Jan. 29, 2020. And on April 3 we seized 100 kilograms of crystal meth.
> 
> In the past, Pakistan monitored its coastline, with a particular focus on Karachi, Ormara and a few other places, and as a result, nefarious elements looked to exploit the voids for drug trafficking. However, with the establishment of the Coastal Security and Harbour Defence Force, the setting up of coastal security stations spread along the coast, and the stationing of response elements at suitable locations, Pakistan has effectively plugged those exploitable gaps. In addition, taking cognizance of these nontraditional threats, the Pakistan Navy remains vigilant and ready to collaborate with international partners to curb this menace.
> 
> Pakistan’s Marines branch is primarily tasked with coastal defense. What role can it play in regional maritime security, and will this involve adding more assets to improve its capabilities?
> 
> The marines have an important role to play in the air defense of Pakistan, coastal defense as well as force protection. The Marines branch and special operations forces detachments form a special component onboard Pakistan Navy task groups during overseas deployments. In order to enhance vigilance and to respond to any emerging threat — besides raising the Coastal Security and Harbour Defence Force — the Pakistan Navy has also instituted Task Force-88 for the security of maritime projects related to the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor as well as Gwadar Port and its seaward approaches. This task force comprises ships, fast-attack craft, air units, UAVs and special maritime warfare teams to provide around-the-clock security.
> 
> With the realization of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor and an increase in the overall maritime security dictates, capability development of the Marines is progressing well, in line with “PN Marines Vision 2030,” which involves modified and expanded force structure, versatile assets and modern training facilities for a well-equipped and well-trained Marines force.
> 
> Apart from CMF operations and RMSP, how is the Pakistan Navy helping enhance maritime security in the region?
> 
> We understand that maintenance of a conducive maritime environment and security is key to our regional maritime growth. In this regard, the Pakistan Navy in 2012 established the Joint Maritime Information Coordination Centre, or JMICC, with the aim to maintain a maritime security picture in our area of interest by harnessing resources and efforts of relevant national agencies and international stakeholders. The JMICC is growing and developing its linkages, and has to date developed links with 48 national and six international organizations, sharing information related to maritime safety and security.
> 
> To promote a collaborative maritime security approach, the Pakistan Navy has also been organizing the AMAN series of multinational maritime exercises, biennially since 2007. The sixth exercise of this series was held in February 2019, during which 46 countries from across the globe participated. The AMAN exercise is a clear manifestation of Pakistan’s commitment toward regional peace and stability embodied in its motto, “Together for Peace.”
> 
> Pakistan Navy ship Aslat fires rounds during the multinational naval exercise AMAN-19 in the Arabian Sea near Pakistan's port city of Karachi on Feb. 11, 2019. (Asif Hassan/AFP via Getty Images)
> 
> 
> Additionally, the Pakistan Navy is participating in all the regional and international efforts and initiatives taken for maintaining good order and cooperation on the high seas. In the same spirit, we have been participating in various international fora, such as the Indian Ocean Naval Symposium, the Western Pacific Naval Symposium, multinational exercises, humanitarian assistance and disaster relief efforts, and noncombatant evacuation of stranded foreign nationals and Pakistanis from conflict zones.
> 
> 
> View attachment 638175
> View attachment 638176
> View attachment 638177



Disappointing interview. Restated information that everyone knew. The interviewer should have at least asked if the hangor subs are clean-sheet designs or based on existing designs. Underwhelming interview.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

The keel-laying ceremony of Pakistan #Navy's first #MILGEM Class Corvette was held in #Turkey. This contract for 04 corvettes was signed with ASFAT for the construction of 02 corvettes in Turkey and two in #Pakistan.

[emoji1191][emoji1250][emoji1191][emoji1250] https://t.co/uVLMqhL7E3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Next time we'll ask them to do a better job!


Falcon26 said:


> Disappointing interview. Restated information that everyone knew. The interviewer should have at least asked if the hangor subs are clean-sheet designs or based on existing designs. Underwhelming interview.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Falcon26 said:


> Disappointing interview. Restated information that everyone knew. The interviewer should have at least asked if the hangor subs are clean-sheet designs or based on existing designs. Underwhelming interview.


To be fair to Usman Ansari, getting any info out of the Pakistani military is like pulling teeth, sadly. There's a general aversion to sharing any information to the public, seems anything/everything is sensitive now. In fact, I'd bet that a lot of officials get annoyed when people ask them informed questions.

True story, but at IDEAS 2018, the official at PAC was BS-ing me right up to the point when an AC who knew me personally came into the scene. And from then on, anything I got, I couldn't even write it down on a notepad (the guy literally put his hand on my stuff to prevent me), I had to recall from memory...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JamD

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> To be fair to Usman Ansari, getting any info out of the Pakistani military is like pulling teeth, sadly. There's a general aversion to sharing any information to the public, seems anything/everything is sensitive now. In fact, I'd bet that a lot of officials get annoyed when people ask them informed questions.
> 
> True story, but at IDEAS 2018, the official at PAC was BS-ing me right up to the point when an AC who knew me personally came into the scene. And from then on, anything I got, I couldn't even write it down on a notepad (the guy literally put his hand on my stuff to prevent me), I had to recall from memory...


A SqnLdr at AMF refused to confirm or deny that the JF-17 uses the RD-93 to me once (2013) and I was just trying to use that as in ice-breaker. 

EDIT: And this was at a meet and greet with AMF engineers. I guess they just wanted us to have sandwiches and use us as props for pictures lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

JamD said:


> A SqnLdr at AMF refused to confirm or deny that the JF-17 uses the RD-93 to me once (2013) and I was just trying to use that as in ice-breaker.


Lol when I came up to PAC, I opened with, 'I have some questions on the JF-17...' the WC there frowned and said to the others, "abay yaar ye JF-17 ke barain me puchra hai." Like W.T.F. I got better service at a Honda showroom in Karachi. I even got better service at Jinnah International when I asked someone to clean the bathroom.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Falcon26

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> To be fair to Usman Ansari, getting any info out of the Pakistani military is like pulling teeth, sadly. There's a general aversion to sharing any information to the public, seems anything/everything is sensitive now. In fact, I'd bet that a lot of officials get annoyed when people ask them informed questions.
> 
> True story, but at IDEAS 2018, the official at PAC was BS-ing me right up to the point when an AC who knew me personally came into the scene. And from then on, anything I got, I couldn't even write it down on a notepad (the guy literally put his hand on my stuff to prevent me), I had to recall from memory...


 And the unfortunate thing is western journalists are given access to information that would never be shared with Pakistanis who fund them with their tax money.

in fact, most of the information we know about Pakistan’s procurement pipeline and details comes from non-Pakistani sources. Despicable inferiority complex really. This is why Quwa is such a powerful platform because it shows that Pakistanis are not as ignorant or clueless as the military establishment wishes them to be about defence issues

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Falcon26 said:


> And the unfortunate thing is western journalists are given access to information that would never be shared with Pakistanis who fund them with their tax money.
> 
> in fact, most of the information we know about Pakistan’s procurement pipeline and details comes from non-Pakistani sources. Despicable inferiority complete really.


Indeed. There are times when I wonder if it's due to some innate reason (whatever it might be), or because it's an intentional ploy to keep our people uninformed and disinterested.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ARMalik

Because these people in the Military and Civilian Establishment know that there is no accountability, and that they are above the common sheep aka people. And hence, they keep on exploiting the country and its people with both hands, left, right, center and everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

ARMalik said:


> Because these people in the Military and Civilian Establishment know that there is no accountability, and that they are above the common sheep aka people. And hence, they keep on exploiting the country and its people with both hands, left, right, center and everywhere.


It originates (and benefits) the worst apples, but the result is that everyone else (including non-corrupt people) comes off as arrogant, while viewing the rest of us as illiterate, naive and ungrateful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SD 10

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> It originates (and benefits) the worst apples, but the result is that everyone else (including non-corrupt people) comes off as arrogant, while viewing the rest of us as illiterate, naive and ungrateful.[


isn`t this the same mentality that british had for their Indian slaves. Gap between military and civilans is increasing beyond control. Something needs to be done!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Navy Recognition

Pakistan Navy lays the keel of 1st milgem class corvette in Turkey

June News 2020 Navy Naval Maritime Defense Industry

POSTED ON THURSDAY, 04 JUNE 2020 

The keel-laying ceremony of 1st MILGEM Class Corvette for Pakistan Navy was held at Istanbul Naval Shipyard (INSY), Turkey. Chief Naval Overseas (Turkey), Commodore Syed Rizwan Khalid graced the occasion as Chief Guest.


Pakistan Navy lays the keel of 1st milgem class corvette in Turkey 925 001Ada Class ASW Corvette, TCG Heybeliada (Picture source: Turkish Defense Technology)

For the record, the contract for four corvettes for Pakistan Navy with Transfer of Technology was signed with ASFAT. The PN is to receive its first two MILGEM ships in 2023, and the last two by 2025. Two of the ships will be built in Turkey, while the other two will be built in Pakistan by Karachi Shipyards & Engineering Works. Istanbul Shipyard cut the steel of the first PN MILGEM in September 2019.

Speaking at the occasion, the Chief Guest highlighted that the project is the manifestation of strong relations between Pakistan and Turkey. He appreciated the MILGEM project for its construction standards, outfitting and performance.

The ceremony was attended by officials of Pakistan Navy, dignities and representatives of ASFAT, Istanbul Naval Shipyard and Turkish Lloyd.

Pakistan Navy lays the keel of 1st milgem class corvette in Turkey 925 002Ada Class ASW Corvette, TCG Heybeliada (Picture source: Turkish Defense Technology)

About MILGEM Class Corvettes:

The MILGEM Class Corvettes will be state-of-the-art Surface platform equipped with a modern surface, subsurface and anti-air weapons, sensors and Combat Management System. These ships will be among the most technologically advanced platforms of Pakistan Navy and will significantly contribute in maintaining peace, stability and balance of power in the Indian Ocean Region.

The corvettes are armed with a 76-millimeter gun, missiles and torpedoes. The ship is capable of carrying Sikorsky S-70 helicopter or unmanned aircraft, along with the associated armaments, 20 tons of JP-5 aircraft fuel, aerial refuelling systems and maintenance facilities.

During AMAN-19, the Pakistan Navy’s biennial multi-national exercise, the PN Chief of Naval Staff (CNS), Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, said that the PN’s MILGEMs will be equipped with the Chinese HQ-16 surface-to-air missile (SAM) system through a 16-cell vertical launch system (VLS). In a sense, the MILGEM for Pakistan can be the fourth variant, though it is more of a side or lateral branch-out from the Ada-class than a vertical development like the Istanbul-class or TF-2000. In addition, the PN’s MILGEMs will deploy a modified version of the GENESIS combat management system (CMS).

Share
Copyright [emoji2398] 2019 Navy Recognition | Webdesign by Zzam

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armchair

SD 10 said:


> isn`t this the same mentality that british had for their Indian slaves. Gap between military and civilans is increasing beyond control. Something needs to be done!!!!



They were the British Indian Army after all. The most loyal locals to the goras. Willing to kill their own for the white master. 1947 didn't transform them magically into revolutionaries and loyal hum watans to the people.

I don't mean to target the Pakistani armed forces. I say this for India / Pakistan / Bangladesh. All of them have that strange mentality. In BD they see the civilians as the enemy. You will never find this mindset in the noncolonized militaries of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

Alhumdulilah! Pakistan Navy is heading towards right path after decades we just need to finish these projects Asap. Enemy is counting every step.


fatman17 said:


> The keel-laying ceremony of Pakistan #Navy's first #MILGEM Class Corvette was held in #Turkey. This contract for 04 corvettes was signed with ASFAT for the construction of 02 corvettes in Turkey and two in #Pakistan.
> 
> [emoji1191][emoji1250][emoji1191][emoji1250] https://t.co/uVLMqhL7E3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassan Guy

If the Babur-3 is a scaled down version to fit in a torpedo tube like the SM39, doesn't that mean its a comparable AShM to the Harpoon/Exocet/C-802, with land attack capability?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268823427940585472


----------



## fatman17

Convocation of 49th Pak Navy Staff Course held at PN War College, Lhr. COMCEP/Cmdt PNWC R/Adm M Zubair Shafique was Chief Guest. Chief Guest conferred degrees on 93 Graduates of course, including 60 officers of PN, 03 frm Pak Army, 05 frm PAF & 25 officers frm friendly countries. https://t.co/ZUshQ6nWQh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Hassan Guy said:


> If the Babur-3 is a scaled down version to fit in a torpedo tube like the SM39, doesn't that mean its a comparable AShM to the Harpoon/Exocet/C-802, with land attack capability?


Yep, but longer-ranged (450 km).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Guy

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Yep, but longer-ranged (450 km).


What are the odds of working a Babur/harbah variant to carry a Yu-7 for ASW?


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Hassan Guy said:


> What are the odds of working a Babur/harbah variant to carry a Yu-7 for ASW?


...as in insert a lightweight torpedo into the AShM's payload? If so, then it depends on whether the PN envisions a need for that kind of capability. Of the three service arms, it's proven to be the most daring/out there, so maybe...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yasser76

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> ...as in insert a lightweight torpedo into the AShM's payload? If so, then it depends on whether the PN envisions a need for that kind of capability. Of the three service arms, it's proven to be the most daring/out there, so maybe...



PN the most daring service arm? Come Bhai. PAF and the JF-17 project was by far the riskiest and daring thing any of our services have ever done in terms of procurement.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Yasser76 said:


> PN the most daring service arm? Come Bhai. PAF and the JF-17 project was by far the riskiest and daring thing any of our services have ever done in terms of procurement.


The PAF was the most daring, but right now, the PN is ahead.

1. The PN broke out of its comfort zone and selected a clean-sheet design from Turkey, and then opted for design training from Turkey and learn how to build a frigate without OEM KoMs. It'll own the rights to this frigate, so it can build them on its own without OEM support.

Due respect to the PAF on the JF-17, but you look back at it you see that they went with a stable, lightweight fighter design rather than co-fund the larger, high-risk J-10. Not only that, but the end result of the JF-17 has largely been that of a Chinese fighter with limited customization on our end.

It's as if we bought a Chinese jet off-the-shelf, and are co-producing it in Pakistan. Proof? What radar do the Block-I, Block-II and now Block-III use? Chinese. What BVRAAM? Chinese. What AShM? Chinese.

In 1999, the thought the PAF planners had at that time was to have full rights and capacity to customizing this fighter, and we even began to talk with South Africa on this front (to co-develop munitions). But instead, later PAF planners regressed in this vision, and went with whatever China had, even for their 'own' fighter.

It can be due to a lack of capacity on our end to absorb the full technology. So, why not build that capacity? Why did national funds go into buying the one Block-52+ squadron ($1.5 billion!) instead of enough R&D so that we can configure the JF-17 to our will as well as develop our own munitions for it? What happened?

The PAF might have had the vision initially, but it went into old, comfortable thinking later on.

The PN, in contrast, went with a ship design that's barely in service (MILGEM), then got it customized with VLS (a subsystem it never had), then asked for the design rights so it can arm it to its own will. So, that's why the PN is able to talk about putting a Chinese SAM along with Pakistani AShM/LACM to the MILGEM.

Where's PAF? Chinese KLJ-7A? Chinese PL-15? Not even a pilot project to co-develop an HMD/S with someone, I bet they're waiting for a Chinese solution there too. Nothing wrong with it, but definitely not daring.

2. The PN opted for a 'J-10-moment' by taking on its own jet-powered LRMPA project. To even integrate hardpoints and weapons on a passenger jet needs serious capacity, which Pakistan doesn't have. So, the PN is either going out on a limb and working with a partner who does have it, or it's building that capacity in Pakistan.

You can talk to the PAF right now, they'd *never* do this unless they absolutely had no other option (i.e., no Chinese option). The PN could've waited or picked-up a workable Chinese option, but they opted to go the route of their own original solution (albeit with an undisclosed partner).

It's still a high-risk project, but again, the PN will likely go a step further and customize it with the subsystems and weapons of its choice. I wouldn't put it past the PN to try fitting the Ra'ad II ALCM to this LRMPA.

3. The PN's tried taking it even a step further with an in-house miniature SSK project, which opens them up to a whole other ball game, i.e., submarine design, testing, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> The PAF was the most daring, but right now, the PN is ahead.


IMHO, there are no big differences.


Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Proof? What radar do the Block-I, Block-II and now Block-III use? Chinese. What BVRAAM? Chinese. What AShM? Chinese.


If you can find better choices, Block-I/II/III of course can use other radars/BVRAAM/AShM...



Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Where's PAF? Chinese KLJ-7A? Chinese PL-15? Not even a pilot project to co-develop an HMD/S with someone, I bet they're waiting for a Chinese solution there too. Nothing wrong with it, but definitely not daring.


If you can bear the cost and risk, there are lots of choices.
PAF can try its "LCA", and every coin has its two sides...


----------



## Yasser76

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> The PAF was the most daring, but right now, the PN is ahead.
> 
> 1. The PN broke out of its comfort zone and selected a clean-sheet design from Turkey, and then opted for design training from Turkey and learn how to build a frigate without OEM KoMs. It'll own the rights to this frigate, so it can build them on its own without OEM support.
> 
> Due respect to the PAF on the JF-17, but you look back at it you see that they went with a stable, lightweight fighter design rather than co-fund the larger, high-risk J-10. Not only that, but the end result of the JF-17 has largely been that of a Chinese fighter with limited customization on our end.
> 
> It's as if we bought a Chinese jet off-the-shelf, and are co-producing it in Pakistan. Proof? What radar do the Block-I, Block-II and now Block-III use? Chinese. What BVRAAM? Chinese. What AShM? Chinese.
> 
> In 1999, the thought the PAF planners had at that time was to have full rights and capacity to customizing this fighter, and we even began to talk with South Africa on this front (to co-develop munitions). But instead, later PAF planners regressed in this vision, and went with whatever China had, even for their 'own' fighter.
> 
> It can be due to a lack of capacity on our end to absorb the full technology. So, why not build that capacity? Why did national funds go into buying the one Block-52+ squadron ($1.5 billion!) instead of enough R&D so that we can configure the JF-17 to our will as well as develop our own munitions for it? What happened?
> 
> The PAF might have had the vision initially, but it went into old, comfortable thinking later on.
> 
> The PN, in contrast, went with a ship design that's barely in service (MILGEM), then got it customized with VLS (a subsystem it never had), then asked for the design rights so it can arm it to its own will. So, that's why the PN is able to talk about putting a Chinese SAM along with Pakistani AShM/LACM to the MILGEM.
> 
> Where's PAF? Chinese KLJ-7A? Chinese PL-15? Not even a pilot project to co-develop an HMD/S with someone, I bet they're waiting for a Chinese solution there too. Nothing wrong with it, but definitely not daring.
> 
> 2. The PN opted for a 'J-10-moment' by taking on its own jet-powered LRMPA project. To even integrate hardpoints and weapons on a passenger jet needs serious capacity, which Pakistan doesn't have. So, the PN is either going out on a limb and working with a partner who does have it, or it's building that capacity in Pakistan.
> 
> You can talk to the PAF right now, they'd *never* do this unless they absolutely had no other option (i.e., no Chinese option). The PN could've waited or picked-up a workable Chinese option, but they opted to go the route of their own original solution (albeit with an undisclosed partner).
> 
> It's still a high-risk project, but again, the PN will likely go a step further and customize it with the subsystems and weapons of its choice. I wouldn't put it past the PN to try fitting the Ra'ad II ALCM to this LRMPA.
> 
> 3. The PN's tried taking it even a step further with an in-house miniature SSK project, which opens them up to a whole other ball game, i.e., submarine design, testing, etc.



You are blaming PAF for spending money on the very tech that helped give us an overwhelming advantage on 27th Feb? Block 52 is still most advanced plane in South Asia at the moment. 

PAF has put MASSIVE resources into JF-17 and Project AZM

In house rebuild of SAAB 2000 after Kamra attack helped us regain a credible AEW capability and even order more at very low cost


PN has made constant procurement mistakes and wrong moves. Only reason for 8 Hangor subs and new Chinese frigates is need of China to protect CPEC.

We consistantly failed to capitalise on AGOSTA 90B Sub project. All that skill set has been lost.

We purchased Lynx Helicopters that we retired after just 5 years of use

OHP Frigate project was a joke. We thought we would get 6 and ended up with 1 minus SAM system

Bluntly put. PAF is a world class Air Force if you speak to any US, NATO, Chinese officer. Ask any foreign Naval officer about PN and they may respect it, but far far from world class. 


in 20 years from now PAF have set the ground for for having an all JF-17 and AZM Fighter force. 

PN Will basically be a subset of Chinese Navy with some European influence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Yasser76 said:


> You are blaming PAF for spending money on the very tech that helped give us an overwhelming advantage on 27th Feb? Block 52 is still most advanced plane in South Asia at the moment.
> 
> PAF has put MASSIVE resources into JF-17 and Project AZM


Well, the F-16A/B MLU and AMRAAM-C5 knocked out the IAF, not the Block-52.

My point being, some programs were a good call (MLU), but others, such as Block-52, there should've been a deeper discussion. This was a thing we spent scarce national funds on, and have yet to follow-up with another order (thus sunk overhead costs for its infrastructure, maintenance, etc).



> In house rebuild of SAAB 2000 after Kamra attack helped us regain a credible AEW capability and even order more at very low cost


Fair, but following adversity. If that attack had taken place, would the PAF have made such an investment?



> PN has made constant procurement mistakes and wrong moves. Only reason for 8 Hangor subs and new Chinese frigates is need of China to protect CPEC.
> 
> We consistantly failed to capitalise on AGOSTA 90B Sub project. All that skill set has been lost.
> 
> We purchased Lynx Helicopters that we retired after just 5 years of use


No dispute here.



> OHP Frigate project was a joke. We thought we would get 6 and ended up with 1 minus SAM system


The OHP suffered from the same issue as the F-16s, i.e., US reluctance. If things had gone the PAF's way in terms of F-16s, things would've gone the PN's way in terms of the OHPs.



> Bluntly put. PAF is a world class Air Force if you speak to any US, NATO, Chinese officer. Ask any foreign Naval officer about PN and they may respect it, but far far from world class.


Sure, but we're talking about who's pushing the needle in terms of original design work relative to their resources. The PN, at this time, is pushing farther than the PAF, but we can agree to disagree.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blacklight

Yasser76 said:


> PN has made constant procurement mistakes and wrong moves. Only reason for 8 Hangor subs and new Chinese frigates is need of China to protect CPEC.


It is more than CPEC. In a few years time, we will revisit this statement, and you will realize why the 8 subs are required.

With the IN growing, the shortest route to achieving capable defence / deterrent is via subs.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Yasser76

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Well, the F-16A/B MLU and AMRAAM-C5 knocked out the IAF, not the Block-52.
> 
> My point being, some programs were a good call (MLU), but others, such as Block-52, there should've been a deeper discussion. This was a thing we spent scarce national funds on, and have yet to follow-up with another order (thus sunk overhead costs for its infrastructure, maintenance, etc).
> 
> 
> Fair, but following adversity. If that attack had taken place, would the PAF have made such an investment?
> 
> 
> No dispute here.
> 
> 
> The OHP suffered from the same issue as the F-16s, i.e., US reluctance. If things had gone the PAF's way in terms of F-16s, things would've gone the PN's way in terms of the OHPs.
> 
> 
> Sure, but we're talking about who's pushing the needle in terms of original design work relative to their resources. The PN, at this time, is pushing farther than the PAF, but we can agree to disagree.



You are being pedantic here, the MLU/AMRAAM/Block 52 was the same package. You know this very well. 

You are also very aware that the original intent and notification to DSCA in the US was fro 36 Block 52s not 18, the 2005 Eearthquake cut funds.

OHP issue was putting our eggs in one basket. PAF has successfully spread risk and invested in the infrastructure that will make us independent in air defence in 20 years. PN cannot boast this.

Bilal I respect you very much and you do an amazing job with what you have created at Quwa but please, you need to give credit where it is due. Yes, PN are benefitting from Pakistan and China realising it has been neglected for too long, but it is a stretch of the imgination to claim PN has been been more daring. Currently PAC/PAF is exporting home built fighters to Africa and Asia. PN Shipyards cannot build a frigate as of today.



Blacklight said:


> It is more than CPEC. In a few years time, we will revisit this statement, and you will realize why the 8 subs are required.
> 
> With the IN growing, the shortest route to achieving capable defence / deterrent is via subs.



Yes, I know, you have the ear of PN chief and will reveal all rest of us mere bystanders. Thank you Saab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blacklight

Yasser76 said:


> Yes, I know, you have the ear of PN chief and will reveal all rest of us mere bystanders. Thank you Saab.


Well if you are going to be sarcastic, here is another one for you. Of the 8 subs coming in IA, all of them are not identical.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Yasser76 said:


> You are being pedantic here, the MLU/AMRAAM/Block 52 was the same package. You know this very well.
> 
> You are also very aware that the original intent and notification to DSCA in the US was fro 36 Block 52s not 18, the 2005 Eearthquake cut funds.
> 
> OHP issue was putting our eggs in one basket. PAF has successfully spread risk and invested in the infrastructure that will make us independent in air defence in 20 years. PN cannot boast this.
> 
> Bilal I respect you very much and you do an amazing job with what you have created at Quwa but please, you need to give credit where it is due. Yes, PN are benefitting from Pakistan and China realising it has been neglected for too long, but it is a stretch of the imgination to claim PN has been been more daring. Currently PAC/PAF is exporting home built fighters to Africa and Asia. PN Shipyards cannot build a frigate as of today.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know, you have the ear of PN chief and will reveal all rest of us mere bystanders. Thank you Saab.


With respect bro, we're not going to see eye to eye on this (no matter how much Taher Shah might try).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

Alleged construction of a Chinese naval base at Gawadar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yasser76

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> With respect bro, we're not going to see eye to eye on this (no matter how much Taher Shah might try).


----------



## syed_yusuf

Blacklight said:


> Well if you are going to be sarcastic, here is another one for you. Of the 8 subs coming in IA, all of them are not identical.


Yes they are 4 + 4 of two different kind


----------



## Lone Ranger

syed_yusuf said:


> Yes they are 4 + 4 of two different kind





Blacklight said:


> Well if you are going to be sarcastic, here is another one for you. Of the 8 subs coming in IA, all of them are not identical.


aip fast attack + boomer?


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Signalian said:


> Its difficult to match Indian Army divisions on 1 to 1 basis and remote chances of PN operating an aircraft carrier or destroyer.


But there is not much difference between IA and PA equipments. India has currently 11 destroyers and is going for 4 more latest ones. PN needs atleast 4 destroyers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

fatman17 said:


> Alleged construction of a Chinese naval base at Gawadar
> View attachment 638915
> View attachment 638916
> View attachment 638917
> View attachment 638918




Indian and other countries propaganda this was marked as pns Akram long time. Ago and Chinese are welcomed as well

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Good to know. Thanks for pointing out but remember at some point in the medium term, the Chinese navy will be using gwadar, it is inevitable because of cpec investment and it will not be a bad thing.


khanasifm said:


> Indian and other countries propaganda this was marked as pns Akram long time. Ago and Chinese are welcomed as well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CriticalThought

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Well, the F-16A/B MLU and AMRAAM-C5 knocked out the IAF, not the Block-52.



You didn't get MLU as an independent deal, it was a package with Block-52. That is, if you hadn't spent money/funds/CSF whatever on Block-52, there would be no MLU either.

I have always supported buying very small numbers of the most top notch fighter available. And that is because PAF is not in the business of creating new knowledge. It is in the business of acquiring new knowledge from others. With the induction of top end fighters, PAF gets to know what is out there in the world, first hand. With this knowledge, it can push the boundaries in indigenous programs. Now, even if these top end fighters turn out to be hangar queens during battle because of a kill switch, that is OK. You will find me shouting about kill switches and what nots. All that stands, but at the same time, I am not against judicious expenditure towards acquisition of very small numbers of the most top end technologies in existence. Which means, if PAF can get its hands on the F-35, it should. The platform doesn't matter, the training our pilots will go through is the real gold.


----------



## fatman17

16x VLS, AESA Radar, Integrated Mast, Genesis Combat Management System. Its almost a Frigate. https://t.co/HLZfMMpWBB

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

Coming to a Naval Station soon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thunder.Storm



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PDF

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> The PAF was the most daring, but right now, the PN is ahead.
> 
> 1. The PN broke out of its comfort zone and selected a clean-sheet design from Turkey, and then opted for design training from Turkey and learn how to build a frigate without OEM KoMs. It'll own the rights to this frigate, so it can build them on its own without OEM support.
> 
> Due respect to the PAF on the JF-17, but you look back at it you see that they went with a stable, lightweight fighter design rather than co-fund the larger, high-risk J-10. Not only that, but the end result of the JF-17 has largely been that of a Chinese fighter with limited customization on our end.
> 
> It's as if we bought a Chinese jet off-the-shelf, and are co-producing it in Pakistan. Proof? What radar do the Block-I, Block-II and now Block-III use? Chinese. What BVRAAM? Chinese. What AShM? Chinese.
> 
> In 1999, the thought the PAF planners had at that time was to have full rights and capacity to customizing this fighter, and we even began to talk with South Africa on this front (to co-develop munitions). But instead, later PAF planners regressed in this vision, and went with whatever China had, even for their 'own' fighter.
> 
> It can be due to a lack of capacity on our end to absorb the full technology. So, why not build that capacity? Why did national funds go into buying the one Block-52+ squadron ($1.5 billion!) instead of enough R&D so that we can configure the JF-17 to our will as well as develop our own munitions for it? What happened?
> 
> The PAF might have had the vision initially, but it went into old, comfortable thinking later on.
> 
> The PN, in contrast, went with a ship design that's barely in service (MILGEM), then got it customized with VLS (a subsystem it never had), then asked for the design rights so it can arm it to its own will. So, that's why the PN is able to talk about putting a Chinese SAM along with Pakistani AShM/LACM to the MILGEM.
> 
> Where's PAF? Chinese KLJ-7A? Chinese PL-15? Not even a pilot project to co-develop an HMD/S with someone, I bet they're waiting for a Chinese solution there too. Nothing wrong with it, but definitely not daring.
> 
> 2. The PN opted for a 'J-10-moment' by taking on its own jet-powered LRMPA project. To even integrate hardpoints and weapons on a passenger jet needs serious capacity, which Pakistan doesn't have. So, the PN is either going out on a limb and working with a partner who does have it, or it's building that capacity in Pakistan.
> 
> You can talk to the PAF right now, they'd *never* do this unless they absolutely had no other option (i.e., no Chinese option). The PN could've waited or picked-up a workable Chinese option, but they opted to go the route of their own original solution (albeit with an undisclosed partner).
> 
> It's still a high-risk project, but again, the PN will likely go a step further and customize it with the subsystems and weapons of its choice. I wouldn't put it past the PN to try fitting the Ra'ad II ALCM to this LRMPA.
> 
> 3. The PN's tried taking it even a step further with an in-house miniature SSK project, which opens them up to a whole other ball game, i.e., submarine design, testing, etc.


I think Project Azm is what is right now the biggest gamble of PAF. PN has pleasantly come a long way and I guess as you have said, PN was making all the right moves leaving PAF behind. Now that PAF is going to put all its bet on Project Azm as far as their future is concerned, we will just have to wait and pray all goes well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armchair

From my POV, a Pakistani built Jinnah Class would be an equal to the initial JF-17 development. So, PN is still behind the PAF as PAF achieved that milestone almost 2 decades ago. While PN is still to achieve this. 

Now, talking about sub-systems of the JF-17, the PAF and PN are in the same boat - both don't have meaningful local subsystem development so most of their systems will come from abroad. So, they are even on that score. Overall because of the first point, PAF has the lead. PAF 1 PN 0

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

61st POP of Pak Marines held at PNS QASIM, Khi. COMCOAST, V/ Adm Faisal Rasul Lodhi was Chief Guest. COMCOAST congratulated passing out batch of 444 Marines. The CG highlighted that POP is 1st milestone of the career to defend the motherland. Ali Hassan declared as Best Mar/ UT. https://t.co/parAc6vjIK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

fatman17 said:


> 16x VLS, AESA Radar, Integrated Mast, Genesis Combat Management System. Its almost a Frigate. https://t.co/HLZfMMpWBB
> View attachment 640321




Endurance is also a factor which will be more than standard Turkish Ada plus tonnage should also be greater so it is frigate size remember f-22p are max tonnage 3000 but in normal it’s less let’s see how much it’s went up but more room for additional week of supplies and fuel etc means more weight


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271724279197990914

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273822902719320070

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

very refreshing to see the navy getting its share 

historically the army has consumed so much of our defence budget rest goes to the Air Force 

and finally now the Navy is getting its fair share 

however I still think we are short and we should invest more in the navy 

in all 3 arms, sub-surface, surface and naval aviation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

I wrote about #China Navy (#PLAN) expansion at Gwadar, Pakistan on Forbes (https://t.co/ZnUIuwmU3Z)

Now I have fresh satellite imagery one one of the 'blue roof' sights. Kompsat is great. https://t.co/JZc1TlzeEg

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*DG ISPR*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275073449765908481

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275729247127113729

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamir Hussain

PN Ships bought over the years or planned to be bought. Based upon SIPRI Data base:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Aamir Hussain said:


> PN Ships bought over the years or planned to be bought. Based upon SIPRI Data base:
> 
> 
> View attachment 644361


Isn't what we ordered are 8 Type 039Bs instead of Type 041?

Also we need to have atleast 4 Destroyers Now


----------



## Akh1112

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Isn't what we ordered are 8 Type 039Bs instead of Type 041?
> 
> Also we need to have atleast 4 Destroyers Now




039B and 041 are the same thing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275396136489099264

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276103419569352712

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

The third #PakistanNavy ATR72 arrived at Monchengladbach today. The aircraft based at PNS Mehran will be converted to a maritime patrol role by #RheinlandAirService. They modernised the previous two. Photo: WM https://t.co/euJdBCbUhb

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fatman17

Update on Pakistan Navy's ATR-72-500: "Specifications" [emoji1191] [emoji572] [emoji91]

ATR-72 MPA of PN is also known as RAS-72 Sea Eagle. PN has upgraded its ATRs to perform ASW role (Anti Submarine Warfare). RAS-72 houses following systems & arsenal:

a). Leonardo Seaspray 7300E AESA Radar. 

1/n https://t.co/YJsIbBxCh1

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Update on Pakistan Navy's ATR-72-500: "Specifications" [emoji1191] [emoji572] [emoji91]
> 
> ATR-72 MPA of PN is also known as RAS-72 Sea Eagle. PN has upgraded its ATRs to perform ASW role (Anti Submarine Warfare). RAS-72 houses following systems & arsenal:
> 
> a). Leonardo Seaspray 7300E AESA Radar.
> 
> 1/n https://t.co/YJsIbBxCh1
> View attachment 645622


b). FLIR "Star SAFIRE III". 
c). Electronic Support Measures (ESM) suite.
d). Aerodata AG’s AeroMission MMS.
e). Integrated with light "Torpedoes".
f). Can deploy "Dept Charges". (To hunt & destroy submarines).

2/n

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mingle

fatman17 said:


> b). FLIR "Star SAFIRE III".
> c). Electronic Support Measures (ESM) suite.
> d). Aerodata AG’s AeroMission MMS.
> e). Integrated with light "Torpedoes".
> f). Can deploy "Dept Charges". (To hunt & destroy submarines).
> 
> 2/n


No anti ship missles?? Any??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Interesting database

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## fatman17

mingle said:


> No anti ship missles?? Any??


Not that I am aware

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277923826811179013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imran rashid

Just for information; Does our only one Agosta 90B is AIP????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Navy Recognition

STM from Turkey to supply main drive systems for Ada-class corvettes of Pakistani Navy

June News 2020 Navy Naval Maritime Defense Industry

POSTED ON TUESDAY, 30 JUNE 2020


According to news published by the Newspaper website Daily Sabah, Turkish Company STM has signed an agreement with the Turkish Military Factory and Shipyard Management Corporation (ASFAT) to supply and integrates the main drive system for the future Ada-class corvettes of Pakistan Navy.
Follow Navy Recognition on Google News at this link

STM from Turkey to supply main drive systems for Ada class corvettes of Pakistani Navy 925 001Turkish Navy Ada-class Corvette TCG Büyukada at IDEF 2017 defense exhibition in Istanbul. (Picture source Navy Recognition)

Citing Daily Sabah, In May 2017, Turkish and Pakistani defense companies signed a goodwill agreement outlining the construction of four Turkish Ada-class MILGEM corvettes at the Karachi Shipyard. According to the final agreement, two ships will be built in Istanbul and two others in Karachi thanks to a technology transfer.

The four Ada-class corvettes are being developed within the scope of Turkey’s MILGEM (National Ship) project and will be delivered to Pakistan as part of Ankara's largest-ever single defense export deal. The first two corvettes are planned to be delivered to the Pakistani Navy in 2023 and two more ships in 2024. 

MILGEM project is a national warship program of the Republic of Turkey. Managed by the Turkish Navy, the project aims at developing multipurpose corvettes and frigates that can be deployed in a range of missions, including reconnaissance, surveillance, early warning, anti-submarine warfare, surface-to-surface and surface-to-air warfare, and amphibious operations.

The Ada class is a class of corvettes, a part of the MILGEM project, developed primarily for the Turkish Navy. The Turkish Navy has already commissioned all four Ada-class corvettes. The ships are propelled by a RENK CODAG Cross-Connect propulsion plant. It consists of a gas turbine rated at 23,000 kilowatts (31,000 hp) and two diesel engines rated at 4,320 kW (5,790 hp). Each diesel engine drives one controllable pitch propeller via a two-speed main reduction gear.

According to the Naval Analyses website, the Ada-class corvette will be armed with OTO Melara Super Rapido main gun of 76mm/62cal fitted with a stealth cupola and located on the bow deck. She will be also armed with two Aselsan Stabilized Machine Gun Platforms (STAMP) with 12.7mm heavy machine guns. For air defense, the corvette will be fitted with one Mk 49 Guided Missile Launching System (GMLS) with 21 missiles each ready to launch RIM-116 Rolling Airframe Missile (RAM) (Block 1A). Each corvette is equipped with eight (8) Boeing RGM-84L Harpoon anti-ship missiles in two Mk141 quad launchers amidships. For Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW) the ships are equipped with two twin Mk32 (Mod 9?) 324mm torpedo launchers in fixed positions for Honeywell Mk46 Mod 5 or Mk54 active or passive/active acoustic homing lightweight torpedoes.


Copyright [emoji2398] 2019 Navy Recognition

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Chairman JCSC also said that Pakistan Navy has a proud history of valour and sacrifices. As a vibrant force, Pakistan Navy has always come up to the expectations of the Nation in defending maritime frontiers of Pakistan.
The talk was followed by a question & answer session. Earlier upon arrival, Chairman JCSC was received by Commandant Pakistan Navy War College, Rear Admiral Rear Admiral Muhammad Zubair Shafique. CJCSC also laid wreath at the Yadgar-e-Shuhada and offered Fateha.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...i67ZgbtYbANPpQOq_yEhVGanC17l0GeVg&__tn__=HH-R

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278656744634408961

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

KARACHI:
The Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works and Ministry of Defence Production on Wednesday signed the contract to build indigenous platforms for Pakistan Navy.

The contract signing ceremony of indigenously designed gunboat and tugs was held at Ministry of Defence Production on Wednesday where KS&EW Managing Director Rear Admiral Ather Saleem and Munitions Production DG Air Vice Marshal Muhammad Qaiser Janjua signed the contracts.

Maj General Akif Iqbal, Additional Secretary Defence Production and Rear Admiral Ovais Ahmed Bilgrami, Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Operations) were also present on the occasion, said a statement issued by the Pakistan Navy.

The gunboat possessing stealth features, armour protection and capable of achieving high speed would be indigenously designed by Pakistan Navy, while its construction would be undertaken by KS&EW. Additionally, two tugs equipped with state of the art machinery, adept to operate in rough weather and capable to conduct salvage operations will also be constructed.


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Type 054AP | Pak Navy Stealth Gun Boats | India To Buy 33 Fighter Jets from Russia
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHI RULES

imran rashid said:


> Just for information; Does our only one Agosta 90B is AIP????



As per available info all three Agosta 90 have AIP systems and being further upgraded by Turks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279000308790841344
Passing out Parade of Pak Navy SEAL Course held at Karachi. The parade comprised of officers and sailors, who completed rigorous training in conformity to the set standards. The Chief Guest, COMCOAST, V/ Adm Fasial Rasul Lodhi congratulated the Navy SEALs

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## syed_yusuf

24 total graduates or 48 total graduates ?


----------



## nomi007

* China Navy Decommission Of The Day: AOR 882 Poyanghu  *

After 40 years of service, China Navy's first generation of Ocean-going Type 905 Replenishment Tanker class is now decommissioned. AOR 882 was the last of a four-ship class built in the 1980, after her decommissioning, the entire Type 905 class is now gone from China Navy's OrBat. 

Her sister ship - AOR 881 - decommissioned back in Dec 2018.


































its a sister ship of PNS NASR, good for PN if they got this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Armchair

One way to get Destroyers for the Pakistan Navy on a budget is to get used small merchant ships and add VLS launchers and other weapons. These would be in the 5000 - 10,000 ton range.

There is a study by the US to do something similar to meet their own needs:

The answer? Purchase low-cost merchant ships and convert them to carry and operate modular weapon systems, at least according to a team that includes retired Navy Captain R. Robinson Harris and Retired Marine Corps Colonel T.X. Hammes. The point wouldn’t be to put these merchant ships in heavily-contested waters, but rather to let them adopt low-threat operations such as steaming in circles near allied nations to provide Aegis missile defense support. The U.S. Naval Institute’s proposal states:

An important element of the push for a larger Navy is the need for more vertical launch system (VLS) cells, or put plainly, tubes from which to launch missiles. Ballistic missiles of varying sorts are the Navy’s go-to weapon for everything from ballistic missile defense and anti-ship operations to surface-to-surface engagements like last year’s missile strikes in Syria. These launch tubes represent the kinetic end of the Aegis apparatus as well, which forced many of the nation’s Arleigh Burke-class guided missile destroyers into maintaining missile defense postures.

https://sofrep.com/news/new-navy-pr...into-heavily-armed-missile-merchant-warships/

@Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Imagine putting Pakistani version of a DF-21 type weapon on a ship. And a large number of AShMs. Perhaps even a locally developed LRSAM. Towed sonar. Helicopter. And you'd still have ample space left.

Used merchant vessels go for very little money, as older ships become inefficient for long trade routes. This however has little impact for a conversion to a "destroyer" type vessel.

More:
https://www.popularmechanics.com/mi...8/usni-merchant-ships-navy-missile-magazines/

Still, if the Navy can accept or mitigate these issues without the need for expensive, bureaucratic, time-consuming fixes, it can vastly increase its floating firepower. For the price of one new destroyer with 96 missile silos it could easily have up to 30 ex-commercial vessels with 50 missiles each. One destroyer can only be in one place at a time, but 30 ex-commercial vessels could be in 30 different places all over the globe. Is that an acceptable trade-off? That’s for the Navy to decide.

*21st Century East Indiaman*

TEU containers can support more than just cargo. In recent years some nations have developed a variety of “containerized” weapon systems to include guns, mortars, small missiles and even larger cruise missiles. The combination of the very large container ship, vast numbers of containers per ship, and containerized warfighting tools offers the possibility of a 21st century East Indiaman. Such a ship might field several dozen “militarized” containers with offensive and defensive weapons, sensors, and the communications equipment needed to link the ship to larger, regional battle networks. If not already possessed of helicopter facilities, additional containers could support rotary wing aviation. The vessel might carry large numbers of unmanned air vehicles for both offensive and defensive missions. They won’t have large crews for damage control and their container-based combat systems may likely be fragile and not capable of sustained combat as a warship could. 

A 7,000-ton frigate’s combat systems could weigh about 1050 tons, about the equivalent of 35 TEU loads and might occupy 70 TEUs of space. If a container load for the modular combat system must supply power as well – figure 100 TEUs – a small fraction on a 5000 TEU PANAMAX ship’s cargo space. Erecting the modular combat system at sea might constitute a larger challenge unless the ship was designed for the purpose and had self-enablement cranes. That said, such capabilities might be enough to repel an attack on a convoy by light or medium enemy forces. Like their 18th century forebears, 21st century armed cargo ships could in effect escort themselves with significant self-defense capabilities and magazine spaces equivalent to those of medium-sized warships. The Israelis and the Russians are already experimenting with these concepts.


_Israeli LORA launch test_

_



_

_Russian containerized Club-K missile launcher_

While not built to warship survivability standards, the sheer size of modern container ships contributes to their survivability rating. Large merchant ships that have been the victims of attack since the 1980s have shown remarkable resiliency in resisting damage. In 1987 the large oil tanker _Bridgeton_, a reflagged Kuwaiti vessel being escorted by U.S. Navy ships as part of Operation Earnest Will mounted in response to the 1980s “tanker war,” shrugged off a mine hit and continued operations. A similar weapon disabled the guided missile frigate _USS Samuel B. Roberts,_ a purpose-built convoy escort ship. The 21st Century East Indiaman could free up escorting warships for more offensive actions. The price tag for such a vessel might be relatively low, with most costs being associated with the additional containerized weapons and sensors, as well as the small Navy crew needed to operate the vessel.
https://www.maritime-executive.com/editorials/a-fighting-merchant-ship-for-the-21st-century

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282643225820434432
I did not open a thread about the Induction of PNS Yarmook as there are enough snotty , spotty , mentally unstable boys with Hormonal disorders on PDF, to derail the thread into complete nonsense.
Last time someone opened a thread about this ship, most of the discussion was about why the Ship has an "Arabic name", and i learned nothing about the actual matter, the capabilities of the ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007

the awesome ship, 2 are not enough for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135186229950132224@Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Bilal Khan 777

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Pak Navy Gets 2300-Tonne Corvette With Advanced Weaponry & Defense System

Pak Navy Gets 2300-Tonne Corvette With Advanced Weaponry & Defense System


Pakistan Navy inducted another state of the art ship, PNS Yarmook F-271, into its fleet on Monday. Damen, a Dutch shipbuilder, signed a deal with Pakistan’s Ministry of Defence Production in 2017 for two multi-purpose OPVs. The ship is built by Damen at its Ottoman shipyard in Galati.

The 2,300-tonne corvette is equipped with advanced weaponry and defense systems and has the ability to carry helicopters and drones as well. The induction of the ship will help Pakistan Navy strengthen its maritime operations, enabling the force to safeguard the borders in a better way.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bossman

This naval chief with his mask and sunglasses looks like the Character from spy vs spy.


----------



## fatman17

Naval News

Pakistan Inducts Newest Warship, PNS Yarmook

Satellite image of the PNS Yarmook ready to be inducted

On July 13 the Pakistani Navy held a ceremony in Karachi to mark the induction of its newest corvette, the PNS Yarmook.
Pakistan Inducts Newest Warship, PNS Yarmook

On July 13 the Pakistani Navy held a ceremony in Karachi to mark the induction of its newest corvette, the PNS Yarmook.

Preparations for the ceremony were observed from an unusual perspective.
H I Sutton 15 Jul 2020

On July 13 the Pakistani Navy held a ceremony in Karachi to mark the induction of its newest corvette, the PNS Yarmook. The Chief Guest, Chief of the Naval Staff (CNS) Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, said that is an important milestone for the Pakistani Navy. He is reported to have said that PNS Yarmook will act as force multiplier to safeguard maritime interests of Pakistan.

Preparations for the induction were picked up by Open Source Intelligence (OSINT) observers. Twitter user @detresfa_ posted commercial satellite imagery showing the red carpets laid for the ceremony.


This was the induction ceremony following the ship’s arrival in Pakistan. It was commissioned at the builder, Damen, Romania, on February 15. The ship then made a goodwill visit to Golcuk in Turkey during its delivery voyage, on March 7.


PNS Yarmook transiting the Bosporus on her delivery voyage, February 29, 2020. Photo by Yörük Işık

A second Yarmook class corvette, PNS Tabuk, is under construction at Damen in Romania and is expected to be delivered this year.

TAGS Pakistan Pakistan Navy
Facebook Twitter Stumble linkedin Pinterest
Euronaval 2020
AUTHORS

Posted by : H I Sutton
H I Sutton writes about the secretive and under-reported submarines, seeking out unusual and interesting vessels and technologies involved in fighting beneath the waves. Submarines, capabilities, naval special forces underwater vehicles and the changing world of underwater warfare and seabed warfare. To do this he combines the latest Open Source Intelligence (OSINT) with the traditional art and science of defense analysis. He occasionally writes non-fiction books on these topics and draws analysis-based illustrations to bring the subject to life. In addition, H I SUtton is a naval history buff and data geek. His personal website about these topics is Covert Shores (www.hisutton.com)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Jul 16, 2020,

Pakistan Navy Keeps Silent On Mystery Submarine But New Details Emerge

H I Sutton
Aerospace & Defense
I cover the changing world of underwater warfare.

The unidentified Pakistani Navy submarine is based in Karachi

The unidentified submarine is located away from[+]

The Pakistan Navy has not yet officially acknowledged the submarine sitting on the quay outside its special forces headquarters. The submarine was first revealed on Forbes in April. Since then further satellite images have emerged. These provide additional clues about the unidentified boat.


But more significantly, there may have been a social media leak from an official twitter account.

On July 3 Rear Admiral M Arshid Javed, Director General Public Relations for the Pakistan Navy, shared a video of a passing out parade. In the video new operatives of the Special Services Group Navy (SSG-N) special forces unit are parading and receiving awards. They are marching in the parade square at PNS Iqbal, the SSG-N’s headquarters and training base. For the first three seconds of the video part of the mystery submarine is visible in the background.

It is covered in tarpaulins but to trained eyes the shape is unmistakable. And it exactly matches the satellite image at the head of this article, which was also taken on July 3. The tarpaulin covering the front of the submarine is a light beige color, and the one over the back is a faded red.


The contours of the tarpaulins may reveal some new details about the submarine. For example we can see the shape created by the forward hydroplanes. Technical details like this will be useful to defense analysts trying to better understand her form and capabilities. But the eye catches another feature hidden beneath the tarps. Running along the top of the hull is a casing which appears to be shaped to cover cylindrical tubes. Logically, this will be for torpedo tubes. These features were not confidently identified at the time of my previous article.

Having two torpedo tubes under the forward casing would match the previous generation of Pakistan Navy submarines used by the SSG-N. Three Cosmos class “X-Craft”, more properly called the Cos.Mo.S MG-110, are in service. These have twin torpedo tubes in almost exactly the same place as the new boat.


In fact the dark sails of two of the Cosmos class “X-Craft” are visible inside a long shed behind the parade. These were built locally in the 1990s to an Italian design. The new boat appears to have been influenced by the Cosmos class but is shorter, around 55 feet long.

The new design likely has the same role as the Cosmos class, which is to act as a transport for SSG-N commandos. It could also perform ISR missions, meaning Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance. In both these roles the torpedoes wold be for self-defense and targets of opportunity.

The location of the new submarine keeps it away from prying eyes, and so far no photographs have emerged. It is near to where the Pakistan Navy’s regular submarines are moored, and where their newest warship, PNS Yarmook, was inducted on July 13. That too was caught on satellite imagery.

No doubt more details of this new submarine will emerge over time. But currently the Pakistan Navy is keeping the covers on it.

Get the best of Forbes to your inbox with the latest insights from experts across the globe.
Follow me on Twitter. Check out my website or some of my other work here. 

H I Sutton
Using OSINT (Open Source Intelligence) to get to the stories first. Author of several books on Submarines, Special Forces and Narco subs. I mostly write about submarines…Read More


...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tipu7

fatman17 said:


> Jul 16, 2020,
> 
> Pakistan Navy Keeps Silent On Mystery Submarine But New Details Emerge
> 
> H I Sutton
> Aerospace & Defense
> I cover the changing world of underwater warfare.
> 
> The unidentified Pakistani Navy submarine is based in Karachi
> 
> The unidentified submarine is located away from[+]
> 
> The Pakistan Navy has not yet officially acknowledged the submarine sitting on the quay outside its special forces headquarters. The submarine was first revealed on Forbes in April. Since then further satellite images have emerged. These provide additional clues about the unidentified boat.
> 
> 
> But more significantly, there may have been a social media leak from an official twitter account.
> 
> On July 3 Rear Admiral M Arshid Javed, Director General Public Relations for the Pakistan Navy, shared a video of a passing out parade. In the video new operatives of the Special Services Group Navy (SSG-N) special forces unit are parading and receiving awards. They are marching in the parade square at PNS Iqbal, the SSG-N’s headquarters and training base. For the first three seconds of the video part of the mystery submarine is visible in the background.
> 
> It is covered in tarpaulins but to trained eyes the shape is unmistakable. And it exactly matches the satellite image at the head of this article, which was also taken on July 3. The tarpaulin covering the front of the submarine is a light beige color, and the one over the back is a faded red.
> 
> 
> The contours of the tarpaulins may reveal some new details about the submarine. For example we can see the shape created by the forward hydroplanes. Technical details like this will be useful to defense analysts trying to better understand her form and capabilities. But the eye catches another feature hidden beneath the tarps. Running along the top of the hull is a casing which appears to be shaped to cover cylindrical tubes. Logically, this will be for torpedo tubes. These features were not confidently identified at the time of my previous article.
> 
> Having two torpedo tubes under the forward casing would match the previous generation of Pakistan Navy submarines used by the SSG-N. Three Cosmos class “X-Craft”, more properly called the Cos.Mo.S MG-110, are in service. These have twin torpedo tubes in almost exactly the same place as the new boat.
> 
> 
> In fact the dark sails of two of the Cosmos class “X-Craft” are visible inside a long shed behind the parade. These were built locally in the 1990s to an Italian design. The new boat appears to have been influenced by the Cosmos class but is shorter, around 55 feet long.
> 
> The new design likely has the same role as the Cosmos class, which is to act as a transport for SSG-N commandos. It could also perform ISR missions, meaning Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance. In both these roles the torpedoes wold be for self-defense and targets of opportunity.
> 
> The location of the new submarine keeps it away from prying eyes, and so far no photographs have emerged. It is near to where the Pakistan Navy’s regular submarines are moored, and where their newest warship, PNS Yarmook, was inducted on July 13. That too was caught on satellite imagery.
> 
> No doubt more details of this new submarine will emerge over time. But currently the Pakistan Navy is keeping the covers on it.
> 
> Get the best of Forbes to your inbox with the latest insights from experts across the globe.
> Follow me on Twitter. Check out my website or some of my other work here.
> 
> H I Sutton
> Using OSINT (Open Source Intelligence) to get to the stories first. Author of several books on Submarines, Special Forces and Narco subs. I mostly write about submarines…Read More
> 
> 
> ...
> View attachment 651580


Same area different angle. The vessel cloth-covered in background is possibly THAT submarine...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> Naval News
> 
> Pakistan Inducts Newest Warship, PNS Yarmook
> 
> Satellite image of the PNS Yarmook ready to be inducted
> 
> On July 13 the Pakistani Navy held a ceremony in Karachi to mark the induction of its newest corvette, the PNS Yarmook.
> Pakistan Inducts Newest Warship, PNS Yarmook
> 
> On July 13 the Pakistani Navy held a ceremony in Karachi to mark the induction of its newest corvette, the PNS Yarmook.
> 
> Preparations for the ceremony were observed from an unusual perspective.
> H I Sutton 15 Jul 2020
> 
> On July 13 the Pakistani Navy held a ceremony in Karachi to mark the induction of its newest corvette, the PNS Yarmook. The Chief Guest, Chief of the Naval Staff (CNS) Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, said that is an important milestone for the Pakistani Navy. He is reported to have said that PNS Yarmook will act as force multiplier to safeguard maritime interests of Pakistan.
> 
> Preparations for the induction were picked up by Open Source Intelligence (OSINT) observers. Twitter user @detresfa_ posted commercial satellite imagery showing the red carpets laid for the ceremony.
> 
> 
> This was the induction ceremony following the ship’s arrival in Pakistan. It was commissioned at the builder, Damen, Romania, on February 15. The ship then made a goodwill visit to Golcuk in Turkey during its delivery voyage, on March 7.
> 
> 
> PNS Yarmook transiting the Bosporus on her delivery voyage, February 29, 2020. Photo by Yörük Işık
> 
> A second Yarmook class corvette, PNS Tabuk, is under construction at Damen in Romania and is expected to be delivered this year.
> 
> TAGS Pakistan Pakistan Navy
> Facebook Twitter Stumble linkedin Pinterest
> Euronaval 2020
> AUTHORS
> 
> Posted by : H I Sutton
> H I Sutton writes about the secretive and under-reported submarines, seeking out unusual and interesting vessels and technologies involved in fighting beneath the waves. Submarines, capabilities, naval special forces underwater vehicles and the changing world of underwater warfare and seabed warfare. To do this he combines the latest Open Source Intelligence (OSINT) with the traditional art and science of defense analysis. He occasionally writes non-fiction books on these topics and draws analysis-based illustrations to bring the subject to life. In addition, H I SUtton is a naval history buff and data geek. His personal website about these topics is Covert Shores (www.hisutton.com)
> 
> View attachment 651437



As Swift Class Corvettes from USA are not coming I think order of these OPV\Corvette will get doubled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair

LPI Alper radars from Aselsan seem to be for 12 ships. Wonder what ships these could be - 
2 Yarmouk
4 Milgem
4 additional Azmat ??
4 Jinnah ??

Something doesn't add up.


----------



## Akh1112

Zarvan said:


> As Swift Class Corvettes from USA are not coming I think order of these OPV\Corvette will get doubled.




I dont think the Swiftships are coming, they lost to Damen?



Armchair said:


> LPI Alper radars from Aselsan seem to be for 12 ships. Wonder what ships these could be -
> 2 Yarmouk
> 4 Milgem
> 4 additional Azmat ??
> 4 Jinnah ??
> 
> Something doesn't add up.




Perhaps an F-22P MLU.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## syed_yusuf

4 Jinnah Class
4 Type 54 AP
2 Corvette
2 future procurement unknown

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Probably


Zarvan said:


> As Swift Class Corvettes from USA are not coming I think order of these OPV\Corvette will get doubled.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armchair

syed_yusuf said:


> 4 Jinnah Class
> 4 Type 54 AP
> 2 Corvette
> 2 future procurement unknown


Type 54s are not going to have Western systems on board. 

XXXXXXXX

Regarding PNS Alamgir - This is right now one very large OPV. However, is it possible that when Italian SAMs Perhaps the CAMM is introduced, it can also be fitted to PNS Alamgir? I have reasonable suspicion PN may be going for an Italian SAM.


----------



## -------

Wasn't aware of this export to Pakistan - Note 'ARES-2NCL Extended' is designed specifically for surface vessels and are integrated on some of Turkey's fast attack boats.





Source- Aselsan's 2019 Annual Report.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SD 10

Combat-Master said:


> Wasn't aware of this export to Pakistan - Note 'ARES-2NCL Extended' is designed specifically for surface vessels and are integrated on some of Turkey's fast attack boats.
> View attachment 654658
> 
> Source- Aselsan's 2019 Annual Report.


Brother is it EW or ECM?


----------



## -------

SD 10 said:


> Brother is it EW or ECM?



It is an Electronic Support Measure (ESM) which is specifically tailored to gather electronic intelligence (ELINT and COMINT), gathering precise electronic intel allows for more successful counter measures from Pakistani ECM systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## -------

I'm suspecting One GOKDENIZ CIWS was sold to Pakistan for test and evaluation purposes. As I can not think of another Asian country that is heavily involved in naval projects with Turkey..

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Tank131

Armchair said:


> Type 54s are not going to have Western systems on board.
> 
> XXXXXXXX
> 
> Regarding PNS Alamgir - This is right now one very large OPV. However, is it possible that when Italian SAMs Perhaps the CAMM is introduced, it can also be fitted to PNS Alamgir? I have reasonable suspicion PN may be going for an Italian SAM.



So the dimensions of the Sylver A50 are not very different from the mk41 self defense module (5m vs 5.3m). The Sylver also comes in a 3.5M and 4.3M and 7M variants whereas the Mk41 has a 6.8M tactical variant and a 7.7M strike variant. With respect to fitting CAMM or CAMM-ER (which the Italians will use), the lengths are 3.2M and 4. 2M respectively though i have read the CAMM-ER cannister is 4.4M. Regardless, it would fit in the Sylver A50 in quadpacked layout. Given that Australia (Adelaide Class) and Turkey (Genesis Class) fit 8 cell Mk41, PN should be able to fit Mk41 or Sylver A50 for CAMM or CAMM-ER. It would be interesting to see if PN can get brits to sell CAMM, PN could get it quad packed in sylver 35 (Which comes in 4 or 8 cell) for F-22P to replace FM90

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair

Tank131 said:


> So the dimensions of the Sylver A50 are not very different from the mk41 self defense module (5m vs 5.3m). The Sylver also comes in a 3.5M and 4.3M and 7M variants whereas the Mk41 has a 6.8M tactical variant and a 7.7M strike variant. With respect to fitting CAMM or CAMM-ER (which the Italians will use), the lengths are 3.2M and 4. 2M respectively though i have read the CAMM-ER cannister is 4.4M. Regardless, it would fit in the Sylver A50 in quadpacked layout. Given that Australia (Adelaide Class) and Turkey (Genesis Class) fit 8 cell Mk41, PN should be able to fit Mk41 or Sylver A50 for CAMM or CAMM-ER. It would be interesting to see if PN can get brits to sell CAMM, PN could get it quad packed in sylver 35 (Which comes in 4 or 8 cell) for F-22P to replace FM90



Interesting thoughts, and very enlightening. I doubt F-22P will get western SAM, for both technical and political reasons, as well as economics of putting such an expensive system on an older boat. While integration is not impossible, techincally they always remain problematic and sub-optimal, and a pain.

Something I never understood is the utility in terms of missile defence of a 30-50 km range SAM (this may be my own fault and lack of understanding). Yes, I can see that they can be useful against aircraft but in real war conditions, your air defense radar on a ship can max detect AShMs and aircraft flying low at about 60 km maximum (more like 40km in real world conditions). 

This means that from detection to providing a firing solution, an AShM will be at about 10-15 km from your ship by the time your response gets to it (in terms of a SAM fired from the ship). So, A ship basically needs a 15 km range SAM system to protect itself against incoming AShMs / CMs. 

Given modern strike aircraft armed with AShMs and CMs, there is little meaning in having a SAM system that can target an enemy strike aircraft at 70 kms. Simply because the enemy aircraft can simply release the AShM from 100 kms away and fly away willy nilly, unscathed. 

So again, I don't understand the utility of having LR-SAMs on PN boats. They are expensive and difficult to maintain. Their only utility is:
1. As an air defense umbrella for a flotilla 
2. Against enemy aircraft that wander into your SAM radius
3. Against enemy helicopters and slow moving aircraft, keeping them away from you to a further distance. 

_These however, seem relatively peripheral capabilities, in the presence of PAF air umbrella. This is why I feel that Pak should focus on a 10-20 km naval SAM system._


----------



## ghazi52

Congrats to 18A specially all Ormarians on their Passing out Parade.
14 Ormarians have been commissioned for the first time .
Best of luck to all for their future career.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

A very close relative is a senior active-duty Navy Seal he confirmed its Just a pile of garbage bags covered up during the parade ceremony.



Tipu7 said:


> Same area different angle. The vessel cloth-covered in background is possibly THAT submarine...
> 
> 
> View attachment 651601


----------



## Tipu7

Armchair said:


> Regarding PNS Alamgir - This is right now one very large OPV. However, is it possible that when Italian SAMs Perhaps the CAMM is introduced, it can also be fitted to PNS Alamgir? I have reasonable suspicion PN may be going for an Italian SAM.


Pakistan Navy is currently undertaking an evaluation about scope and extent of upgradation of PNS Alamgir.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Combat-Master said:


> Wasn't aware of this export to Pakistan - Note 'ARES-2NCL Extended' is designed specifically for surface vessels and are integrated on some of Turkey's fast attack boats.
> View attachment 654658
> 
> Source- Aselsan's 2019 Annual Report.


It's either the two OPV 1900s or the two KSEW-designed FAC(M)s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> It's either the two OPV 1900s or the two KSEW-designed FAC(M)s.


Those are for our Corvettes, Yarmook & Tabuk. 
Plz don't call them OPV 1900. It's kinda heart breaking.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Tipu7 said:


> Those are for our Corvettes, Yarmook & Tabuk.
> Plz don't call them OPV 1900. It's kinda heart breaking.


It shouldn't be heart-breaking.

The OPV 1900 was built to commercial standards, so it's a low-cost design ($60-70 m per ship if we look at how much Malaysia paid for similar ships). Not only that, but the OEM is allowing us to weaponize them as we see fit, and as a result, we can get a fully-functional 'corvette' for $100-120 m.

I wouldn't mind buying the design rights and tailoring it further for a VLS module.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armchair

Calling them OPV-1900 was a smart political move. Technically, it should have been called a corvette or even an OPV-2300. PN showed its maturity by keeping it low key, and basically adding two corvettes of significant capability.

I personally consider them light frigates as they are, when armed and loaded, going to be in the 2600 tons range. Light frigate territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290565479468236800


----------



## ghazi52

In 2018 Naval Missile Regiment (NMR) under Naval Strategic Force Command (NSFC) conducted a successful test flight of Zarb Weapon System (ZWS) in Exercise SEALION III from JNB Ormara. ZWS is a battery of truck mounted Anti-Ship Missile to target ships from land. Range of Missile is 280 KM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Westland-WS-61-Sea-King-MK45/2905

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Westland-WS-61-Sea-King-MK45/2915

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

|Aug 12, 2020,07:50am

Satellite Image Shows Pakistani Submarine With Chinese Navy

H I SuttonContributor
Aerospace & Defense

I cover the changing world of underwater warfare.

The Pakistan Navy recently parked one of its submarines in the middle of Chinese Navy warships visiting Karachi. The strong defense ties between Pakistan and China are well reported. Currently the Pakistani Navy is massively growing its submarine branch with eight Chinese-designed Type-039B Yuan Class boats. Parking the sub there shows that the two navies are sharing knowledge as well as hardware.

Pakistan Navy Agosta-90B submarine moored centrally among the Chinese Navy warships
The Agosta-90B submarine was moored centrally[+]
H I SUTTON. INCLUDES MATERIAL [emoji2398] PLANETSCOPE | ACQUIRED THROUGH SHADOWBREAK INTL

The presence of the submarine is evident in commercial satellite imagery. It is hard to spot by the untrained eye so it has taken time to confirm it. And we can now be sure that it was a Pakistani sub and not Chinese. I can positively identify the submarine as an Agosta-90B type submarine, which is only operated by the Pakistan Navy. They are known locally as the Hashmat-class.

The Chinese Navy warships were visiting Karachi for a joint exercise, ‘Sea Guardian-2020’ in January. When I wrote about the exercise in April, showing the Chinese Warships in Karachi, the submarine was just visible in the imagery. But it had not been identified.


Local media reported the exercise but did not mention the submarine. The Nation.pk reported at the time about the types of Pakistan Navy warships and equipment involved in the exercise. Frigates, missile boats, anti-submarine patrol aircraft, helicopters and special forces were mentioned. The submarine was not. Other media, such as the South China Morning Post did that mention submarines would be involve. But they did not provide any specific information.

This was not in the Pakistani Navy’s usual berths, but in a cordoned-off part of the commercial docks. The placement of the Pakistani Navy submarine cannot be viewed as coincidental.

The Pakistani Navy Agosta-90B class submarine is fitted with AIP
The Agosta 90B attack submarine, PNS/M Hamza[+]


Pakistan operates five of the French-designed Agosta Class submarines. Three of are the improved version with Air independent Power (AIP), which was parked among the Chinese vessels.

What is significant about this class of submarine is that it is the most potent and modern in the Pakistan Navy arsenal. It has French-designed AIP, relatively modern combat systems and AS-39 Exocet anti-ship missiles. It is also reported to be the launch platform for Pakistan’s indigenous Babur-3 nuclear-capable cruise missile.

Parking the submarine in the center of the visiting warships suggests that the Chinese were invited aboard. Typically the host nation would have given the visitors a tour and explained relevant features. In essence, Pakistan is sharing the inner workings of one of its most potent weapons platforms.

The Agostas will be complemented by eight Chinese-designed Type-039B Yuan Class submarines. The first batch of Yuan boats will be delivered to Pakistan in the next few years, and some may be built locally. They may incorporate some Pakistan specific equipment and capabilities, such as the Babur-3 missile.

In the past, the Chinese Navy, formally known as the PLAN, have deployed their submarines to the Indian Ocean. A Chinese Type-091 Han Class nuclear-powered submarine visited Karachi in 2016. It was parked along the same quay where the Pakistani boat is in these images.




H I Sutton
Using OSINT (Open Source Intelligence) to get to the stories first. Author of several books on Submarines, Special Forces and Narco subs. I mostly write about submarines…Read More

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293933835558813697

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jordanrobert92

For good service


----------



## aziqbal

wait till 8 x SSK enter service 

I they come with land attack well it would be nothing short of amazing


----------



## ghazi52

PNS Akram, Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy arranged tree plantation campaign in collaboration with IUCN Pakistan and Sindh Govt officials at Bin Qasim area. The ceremony was graced by Commander Coast, Vice Admiral Faisal Rasool Lodhi as Chief Guest. Under tree plantation campaign over 150,000 plants will be grown at an area of 100 acres land to provide a sound environment to the future generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296740541590315008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296740543947517952
Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi inaugurated new setup of Joint Maritime Information Coordination Center (JMICC) at #Karachi. JMICC is a linkage between Pakistan Navy & International Information Fusion Centres & function to harmonize efforts of #Maritime related organisations for safety & security in country and region. The aim is to provide corresponding response to challenges especially in Economic Zone. Ingenuously developed Information Sharing facilities will ensure fastest communication & cooperation at national & International level. CNS appreciated efforts to develop state of the art system.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vapour

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan Navy arranged tree plantation campaign in collaboration with IUCN Pakistan and Sindh Govt officials at Bin Qasim area. The ceremony was graced by Commander Coast, Vice Admiral Faisal Rasool Lodhi as Chief Guest. Under tree plantation campaign over 150,000 plants will be grown at an area of 100 acres land to provide a sound environment to the future generations.



SSG-N!?


----------



## Tank131

fatman17 said:


> |Aug 12, 2020,07:50am
> 
> Satellite Image Shows Pakistani Submarine With Chinese Navy
> 
> H I SuttonContributor
> Aerospace & Defense
> 
> I cover the changing world of underwater warfare.
> 
> The Pakistan Navy recently parked one of its submarines in the middle of Chinese Navy warships visiting Karachi. The strong defense ties between Pakistan and China are well reported. Currently the Pakistani Navy is massively growing its submarine branch with eight Chinese-designed Type-039B Yuan Class boats. Parking the sub there shows that the two navies are sharing knowledge as well as hardware.
> 
> Pakistan Navy Agosta-90B submarine moored centrally among the Chinese Navy warships
> The Agosta-90B submarine was moored centrally[+]
> H I SUTTON. INCLUDES MATERIAL [emoji2398] PLANETSCOPE | ACQUIRED THROUGH SHADOWBREAK INTL
> 
> The presence of the submarine is evident in commercial satellite imagery. It is hard to spot by the untrained eye so it has taken time to confirm it. And we can now be sure that it was a Pakistani sub and not Chinese. I can positively identify the submarine as an Agosta-90B type submarine, which is only operated by the Pakistan Navy. They are known locally as the Hashmat-class.
> 
> The Chinese Navy warships were visiting Karachi for a joint exercise, ‘Sea Guardian-2020’ in January. When I wrote about the exercise in April, showing the Chinese Warships in Karachi, the submarine was just visible in the imagery. But it had not been identified.
> 
> 
> Local media reported the exercise but did not mention the submarine. The Nation.pk reported at the time about the types of Pakistan Navy warships and equipment involved in the exercise. Frigates, missile boats, anti-submarine patrol aircraft, helicopters and special forces were mentioned. The submarine was not. Other media, such as the South China Morning Post did that mention submarines would be involve. But they did not provide any specific information.
> 
> This was not in the Pakistani Navy’s usual berths, but in a cordoned-off part of the commercial docks. The placement of the Pakistani Navy submarine cannot be viewed as coincidental.
> 
> The Pakistani Navy Agosta-90B class submarine is fitted with AIP
> The Agosta 90B attack submarine, PNS/M Hamza[+]
> 
> 
> Pakistan operates five of the French-designed Agosta Class submarines. Three of are the improved version with Air independent Power (AIP), which was parked among the Chinese vessels.
> 
> What is significant about this class of submarine is that it is the most potent and modern in the Pakistan Navy arsenal. It has French-designed AIP, relatively modern combat systems and AS-39 Exocet anti-ship missiles. It is also reported to be the launch platform for Pakistan’s indigenous Babur-3 nuclear-capable cruise missile.
> 
> Parking the submarine in the center of the visiting warships suggests that the Chinese were invited aboard. Typically the host nation would have given the visitors a tour and explained relevant features. In essence, Pakistan is sharing the inner workings of one of its most potent weapons platforms.
> 
> The Agostas will be complemented by eight Chinese-designed Type-039B Yuan Class submarines. The first batch of Yuan boats will be delivered to Pakistan in the next few years, and some may be built locally. They may incorporate some Pakistan specific equipment and capabilities, such as the Babur-3 missile.
> 
> In the past, the Chinese Navy, formally known as the PLAN, have deployed their submarines to the Indian Ocean. A Chinese Type-091 Han Class nuclear-powered submarine visited Karachi in 2016. It was parked along the same quay where the Pakistani boat is in these images.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H I Sutton
> Using OSINT (Open Source Intelligence) to get to the stories first. Author of several books on Submarines, Special Forces and Narco subs. I mostly write about submarines…Read More
> 
> 
> View attachment 660574
> View attachment 660575



Somebody please write H I Sutton the sub warfare guru that 90B is Khalid class, not Hashmat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Shite happens


Tank131 said:


> Somebody please write H I Sutton the sub warfare guru that 90B is Khalid class, not Hashmat.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

The launching ceremony of 1st ship of Type-054 Class Frigate constructed for Pakistan Navy, was held at Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard Shanghai, China. The ceremony was graced by Commodore Azfar Humayun (Chief Naval Overseer, China) as Chief Guest in presence of China Shipbuilding Trading Co, Ltd. (CSTC) Chairman, Mr. Li Hongtao. The Launching event has been marked as major milestone in construction of state of the art Frigate for Pakistan Navy. The Type-054 Class, fitted with latest Surface, Subsurface, Anti-air weapons, Combat Management System and Sensors will be one of the technologically advanced surface platforms of Pakistan Navy Fleet. This ships will significantly contribute in maintaining peace and security in our Area of Responsibility. Earlier, addressing the ceremony, the Chief Guest termed the event as new chapter in Pakistan-China defense relationship. He also acknowledged the commitment & dedication of Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard, China and inexorable support provided by CSTC for continuity of programme despite Covid-19 pandemic. The ceremony was attended by officials of Pakistan Navy and CSTC/ Hudong Shipyard.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297412567934140416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297412570530353152

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yasser76

Hats off to PN, 

Year 2000 

5 Old Conventional subs
6 Old frigates
3 MPAs

2025

11 AIP Subs
15 modern frigates
10 modern MPAs

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298558052053004290

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MIRauf

Yasser76 said:


> Hats off to PN,
> 
> Year 2000
> ..
> 3 MPAs
> ...


3 MPAs, are you sure ?

I thought PN had 2 P-3Cs and 2/3 Atlantics as MPA.


----------



## Akh1112

Yasser76 said:


> Hats off to PN,
> 
> Year 2000
> 
> 5 Old Conventional subs
> 6 Old frigates
> 3 MPAs
> 
> 2025
> 
> 11 AIP Subs
> 15 modern frigates
> 10 modern MPAs




15 Frigates?

4 ada, 4 054A, a singular OHP if you count that as modern? 4x F22P(i wouldnt call these modern lol). What am i missing?


----------



## Yasser76

MIRauf said:


> 3 MPAs, are you sure ?
> 
> I thought PN had 2 P-3Cs and 2/3 Atlantics as MPA.



3 Modern MPAs, 3 P-3Cs, my bad as missed the singe one that crashed


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Akh1112 said:


> 15 Frigates?
> 
> 4 ada, 4 054A, a singular OHP if you count that as modern? 4x F22P(i wouldnt call these modern lol). What am i missing?


They can (and will) upgrade the F-22Ps. The hulls are solid enough, and we have no problems with buying a new sensor and electronics suite. Between the 054A/P, MILGEM and F-22P, we're looking at 12 ships in the 2,000+ ton displacement range, which is a relatively large fleet I think (plus the 3 Agosta 90B + 8 Hangor SSPs). This isn't even including OPVs, FAC(M), Mini-SSKs, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yasser76

Akh1112 said:


> 15 Frigates?
> 
> 4 ada, 4 054A, a singular OHP if you count that as modern? 4x F22P(i wouldnt call these modern lol). What am i missing?



I would count the F-22 as modern. OHP has been upgraded and has good ASW capability and Harpoons. It is no joke of a ship. Certainly when considering much of IN fleet is from 70s and 80s


----------



## Yasser76

Akh1112 said:


> 15 Frigates?
> 
> 4 ada, 4 054A, a singular OHP if you count that as modern? 4x F22P(i wouldnt call these modern lol). What am i missing?



Also I included 2 Yarmook class


----------



## Rafi

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> They can (and will) upgrade the F-22Ps. The hulls are solid enough, and we have no problems with buying a new sensor and electronics suite.



The plans have already been put into place. We have options from our two allies, and some indigenous options.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Akh1112

MIRauf said:


> 3 MPAs, are you sure ?
> 
> I thought PN had 2 P-3Cs and 2/3 Atlantics as MPA.





Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> They can (and will) upgrade the F-22Ps. The hulls are solid enough, and we have no problems with buying a new sensor and electronics suite. Between the 054A/P, MILGEM and F-22P, we're looking at 12 ships in the 2,000+ ton displacement range, which is a relatively large fleet I think (plus the 3 Agosta 90B + 8 Hangor SSPs). This isn't even including OPVs, FAC(M), Mini-SSKs, etc.




Sure, but at what point do you decide that is it worth literally stripping the whole thing down to the shell and reinstalling new systems from the ground up? It was a short sighted move on behalf of the PN to go for the 053H3 platform, id argue with the induction of new ships they become a liability. While yes, the hull itself is probably capable of far nicer sensors and weapons, could the potential cost be worth it? Im certain it would be more economical to procure a new ship along the lines of J-Class or a follow up 054A/P order. Though, the latter would be costly, it would be sensible for the PN to reduce the amount of platforms and have one or two mainstay's (054 and J-Class) in the weight class while having Azmat and Azmat based platforms below. Maybe if PN decides they want a corvette they could look at Sigma or whatever. I guess it all comes down to the quality and the overall costs of the hull, how much life they have left, is it worth it vs a new platform? etc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akh1112

Yasser76 said:


> I would count the F-22 as modern. OHP has been upgraded and has good ASW capability and Harpoons. It is no joke of a ship. Certainly when considering much of IN fleet is from 70s and 80s




While yes, OHP is a pretty capable platform, looking at the current threat environment, relying on a CIWS for defence against targets such as the Brahmos could be disastrous, you are still going to have X tons of hypersonic shrapnel flying towards you, heck, even somehow begging uncle sam for SEARAM or whatever could be a pretty solid option, unless somehow we manage to equip them with MK41/ESSM like the Turks did.


----------



## Akh1112

Yasser76 said:


> Also I included 2 Yarmook class




Ah right.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Akh1112 said:


> Sure, but at what point do you decide that is it worth literally stripping the whole thing down to the shell and reinstalling new systems from the ground up? It was a short sighted move on behalf of the PN to go for the 053H3 platform, id argue with the induction of new ships they become a liability. While yes, the hull itself is probably capable of far nicer sensors and weapons, could the potential cost be worth it? Im certain it would be more economical to procure a new ship along the lines of J-Class or a follow up 054A/P order. Though, the latter would be costly, it would be sensible for the PN to reduce the amount of platforms and have one or two mainstay's (054 and J-Class) in the weight class while having Azmat and Azmat based platforms below. Maybe if PN decides they want a corvette they could look at Sigma or whatever. I guess it all comes down to the quality and the overall costs of the hull, how much life they have left, is it worth it vs a new platform? etc etc


IMHO ... The 054A/P and MILGEM-J are sufficient 'heavy' and 'light' multi-mission ships. We should really be devoting resources to expanding the MILGEM-J fleet while raising localization with each tranche. To end the MILGEM-J program with anything less than a total of 8x ships (by 2040) would be inexcusable IMHO.

The only thing we may need down the line is (1) upgrading the 054A/P with a long-range SAM and (2) potentially 2 6,000+ ton DDG-type vessels with serious anti-air and land-attack capabilities.

For me the 'dream fleet' would be x2 DDGs, 4x 054A/Ps, and 8-12x MILGEM-Js (build as many MILGEM-Js as possible as we own this design).

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ARMalik

The most important thing which PN and Pakistan require really badly is a fully fledged Naval Air arm of about 50 fighter jets in the class of J-11 or J-15 or J-16. This alone will decimate not only any Indian Naval advantage, but any other country in this entire region. THIS IS WHAT PAKISTAN NEEDS REALLY BADLY.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

ARMalik said:


> The most important thing which PN and Pakistan require really badly is a fully fledged Naval Air arm of about 50 fighter jets in the class of J-11 or J-15 or J-16. This alone will decimate not only any Indian Naval advantage, but any other country in this entire region. THIS IS WHAT PAKISTAN NEEDS REALLY BADLY.


I get the urgency, but IMHO, if the PN wants its own fighter wing, it should pool together with the PAF on the FGFA. 

If the PAF opts into the FC-31, the PN could pull for the J-35 variant. You'd have some measure of commonality, but more importantly, the J-35 would be a true marinized design (e.g. protecting against salt-corrosion, etc).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ARMalik

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> I get the urgency, but IMHO, if the PN wants its own fighter wing, it should pool together with the PAF on the FGFA.
> 
> If the PAF opts into the FC-31, the PN could pull for the J-35 variant. You'd have some measure of commonality, but more importantly, the J-35 would be a true marinized design (e.g. protecting against salt-corrosion, etc).



Yes logically this should be the ideal route but time is the enemy, and I would not be surprised if in the next few months we will start hearing about a fighter jet or jets being procured for PN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

ARMalik said:


> Yes logically this should be the ideal route but time is the enemy, and I would not be surprised if in the next few months we will start hearing about a fighter jet or jets being procured for PN.


J 35 would be Naval version of J31 70 million per copy pretty expensive as par with F35 price wise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kursed

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> I get the urgency, but IMHO, if the PN wants its own fighter wing, it should pool together with the PAF on the FGFA.
> 
> If the PAF opts into the FC-31, the PN could pull for the J-35 variant. You'd have some measure of commonality, but more importantly, the J-35 would be a true marinized design (e.g. protecting against salt-corrosion, etc).


PN will not have its own air arm. It does not make any operational sense to operate one combat squadron under PN, and they are unable to operate anything more at the moment.


----------



## PakFactor

kursed said:


> PN will not have its own air arm. It does not make any operational sense to operate one combat squadron under PN, and they are unable to operate anything more at the moment.



They would need 3 squadrons and PN needs their own Air Arm for protection of surface fleets from aerial threats.


----------



## kursed

PakFactor said:


> They would need 3 squadrons and PN needs their own Air Arm for protection of surface fleets from aerial threats.


Yes but that's not happening atm.


----------



## Yasser76

PakFactor said:


> They would need 3 squadrons and PN needs their own Air Arm for protection of surface fleets from aerial threats.



Actually if it is just for maritime air defence than 3 Type 055 DDGs would be the best bet. Armed with HHQ-9 even just docked in Karachi harbour they can provide air defence and ABM defence.


----------



## fatman17

Navy to the rescue

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
10 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## fatman17

Atlantics have retired 
5 P3C in service 
3 MPA under upgrade. 1 completed


MIRauf said:


> 3 MPAs, are you sure ?
> 
> I thought PN had 2 P-3Cs and 2/3 Atlantics as MPA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yasser76

Thought we had 7 P-3Cs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MIRauf

fatman17 said:


> Atlantics have retired
> 5 P3C in service
> 3 MPA under upgrade. 1 completed



We were discussing year 2000, # of MPA at that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

fatman17 said:


> Atlantics have retired
> 5 P3C in service
> 3 MPA under upgrade. 1 completed


You sure? Two gutted at Mehran? Did we got replacement?


----------



## mingle

Yasser76 said:


> Thought we had 7 P-3Cs?


Two gutted at Mehran?


----------



## fatman17

My bad Sir


MIRauf said:


> We were discussing year 2000, # of MPA at that time.


----------



## fatman17

2-1/2


mingle said:


> Two gutted at Mehran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

Total was 9, 2 destroyed so 7 left

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

With at least 2 cannabalised for spares. 5 operating thus the MPAs to make up the numbers for long range and coastal surveillance


Reichmarshal said:


> Total was 9, 2 destroyed so 7 left


----------



## Tank131

fatman17 said:


> With at least 2 cannabalised for spares. 5 operating thus the MPAs to make up the numbers for long range and coastal surveillance


 Does this number also include the ATR? 



Rafi said:


> The plans have already been put into place. We have options from our two allies, and some indigenous options.


Any notion as to the timeline and what systems (without specifics) they are planning to upgrade? 



Akh1112 said:


> Sure, but at what point do you decide that is it worth literally stripping the whole thing down to the shell and reinstalling new systems from the ground up? It was a short sighted move on behalf of the PN to go for the 053H3 platform, id argue with the induction of new ships they become a liability. While yes, the hull itself is probably capable of far nicer sensors and weapons, could the potential cost be worth it? Im certain it would be more economical to procure a new ship along the lines of J-Class or a follow up 054A/P order. Though, the latter would be costly, it would be sensible for the PN to reduce the amount of platforms and have one or two mainstay's (054 and J-Class) in the weight class while having Azmat and Azmat based platforms below. Maybe if PN decides they want a corvette they could look at Sigma or whatever. I guess it all comes down to the quality and the overall costs of the hull, how much life they have left, is it worth it vs a new platform? etc etc


J-CLASS will be something close to $200M per ship. If the Hulls of the F-22P are in good shape, then upgrades would likely be far cheaper than replacing them. The ship itself is not all that bad. It has good anti-surface capabilities, which can be upgraded with a new missile. Replacing its electronics would do wonders for its situational awareness and improving its CMS will really modernize it. It has solid ASW capabilities but this could be improve upon by adding an anti-torpedo system and a towed sonar array. The major issue regarding upgrading it will be what to do with the air defense systems. If you extrapolate what the Thai did with the Naresuan class (8 cell mk41 behind the main gun for 32 ESSM). The same thing could be done for F-22P. If PN can get a quad packed SAM (possible options include G40 from Turkey if it comes to market or CAMM-ER from italy) you could get a modern frigate for probably a fraction of a new J-class. That isnt to say they shouldnt push for at least 8-12 J-class too. 




Yasser76 said:


> Actually if it is just for maritime air defence than 3 Type 055 DDGs would be the best bet. Armed with HHQ-9 even just docked in Karachi harbour they can provide air defence and ABM defence.


Why not just put a few batteries of HQ-9 in Karachi then and spare the ship?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Tank131 said:


> Does this number also include the ATR?
> 
> 
> Any n,otion as to the timeline and what systems (without specifics) they are planning to upgrade?
> 
> 
> J-CLASS will be something close to $200M per ship. If the Hulls of the F-22P are in good shape, then upgrades would likely be far cheaper than replacing them. The ship itself is not all that bad. It has good anti-surface capabilities, which can be upgraded with a new missile. Replacing its electronics would do wonders for its situational awareness and improving its CMS will really modernize it. It has solid ASW capabilities but this could be improve upon by adding an anti-torpedo system and a towed sonar array. The major issue regarding upgrading it will be what to do with the air defense systems. If you extrapolate what the Thai did with the Naresuan class (8 cell mk41 behind the main gun for 32 ESSM). The same thing could be done for F-22P. If PN can get a quad packed SAM (possible options include G40 from Turkey if it comes to market or CAMM-ER from italy) you could get a modern frigate for probably a fraction of a new J-class. That isnt to say they shouldnt push for at least 8-12 J-class too.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just put a few batteries of HQ-9 in Karachi then and spare the ship?



Radars, SAM, Sonar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akh1112

Tank131 said:


> Does this number also include the ATR?
> 
> 
> Any notion as to the timeline and what systems (without specifics) they are planning to upgrade?
> 
> 
> J-CLASS will be something close to $200M per ship. If the Hulls of the F-22P are in good shape, then upgrades would likely be far cheaper than replacing them. The ship itself is not all that bad. It has good anti-surface capabilities, which can be upgraded with a new missile. Replacing its electronics would do wonders for its situational awareness and improving its CMS will really modernize it. It has solid ASW capabilities but this could be improve upon by adding an anti-torpedo system and a towed sonar array. The major issue regarding upgrading it will be what to do with the air defense systems. If you extrapolate what the Thai did with the Naresuan class (8 cell mk41 behind the main gun for 32 ESSM). The same thing could be done for F-22P. If PN can get a quad packed SAM (possible options include G40 from Turkey if it comes to market or CAMM-ER from italy) you could get a modern frigate for probably a fraction of a new J-class. That isnt to say they shouldnt push for at least 8-12 J-class too.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just put a few batteries of HQ-9 in Karachi then and spare the ship?




A total refit of the ship could end up being really expensive. J-Class seems reasonably cheap at $200m a ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Excited to put flowers on baba's grave





To Allah we belong and to Him we return. May Allah place light in Zeeshan's grave until it shines, and may the door of paradise always open for him..Aameen
Proud Son of Lt Cdr Zeeshan Shaheed..




Lots of love and prayers for you Little Champ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Tank131

Akh1112 said:


> A total refit of the ship could end up being really expensive. J-Class seems reasonably cheap at $200m a ship


With due respect, but what are you basing this statement on (that a total refit would be very expensive)? In 2011 SAAB recieved the contract from the Thai to perform MLU (OF weapons and electronics) for 2 Thai Navy Naresuan Class frigates (Chinese Type 053) for a total value of $72M ($36M per ship). This included Mk41 VLS, new secondary guns, Saab’s 9LV MK4 combat management system, Sea Giraffe AMB 3D long range air surveillance radar, CEROS 200 fire control systems, EOS 500 electro-optical system, Tactical Data Links (TDL’s) for communications with the newly acquired Royal Thai Air Force Erieye surveillance aircraft, a new sonar system, a new ESM system and a few other improvements. That could put the F-22p upgrade (if pn goes with slightly better system and adjusting for some inflation) at ~$35-$40M/ship, meaing ~$140-160M for all 4 ships (less than the cost of J-class for similar performance).

Now @Rafi can correct me but this seems to be exactly in the same vein as what PN would need l, except it may require less changes (secondary guns and AShM, and Sonar dont really need to be changed for F-22P), and given they are likely to source many electronics (like Genesis Advent CMS) from Turkey to improve interoperability of the fleet (F-22p and J-Class) the cost may be near if not less to what Thai paid the swedes for some things. The big issue would be sourcing the VLS/SAMs. I hope that we will be surprised by Italians and MILGEM/J-class would be equipped with CAMM-ER, in which case, F-22p would get these as well in all likelihood. There is the possibility of the G-40 40km quad packed missile from Turkey (if they complete development) which could also work) but i dont see enough room in F-22P (if we use Naresuan Class as a template) for more than 12 cells...more likely 8 like Naresuan Class. With that, they absolutely would need a quad packed SAM to make it worthwhile unless they load tye ship up with something like HQ-10 (6 on each type 730 and 24 cell FL-3000N) which still isnt ideal... Although you may be able to fit 16 cells for. Umkhonto in that area (8 cells for the Hamina class with far less space).

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Akh1112

Tank131 said:


> With due respect, but what are you basing this statement on (that a total refit would be very expensive)? In 2011 SAAB recieved the contract from the Thai to perform MLU (OF weapons and electronics) for 2 Thai Navy Naresuan Class frigates (Chinese Type 053) for a total value of $72M ($36M per ship). This included Mk41 VLS, new secondary guns, Saab’s 9LV MK4 combat management system, Sea Giraffe AMB 3D long range air surveillance radar, CEROS 200 fire control systems, EOS 500 electro-optical system, Tactical Data Links (TDL’s) for communications with the newly acquired Royal Thai Air Force Erieye surveillance aircraft, a new sonar system, a new ESM system and a few other improvements. That could put the F-22p upgrade (if pn goes with slightly better system and adjusting for some inflation) at ~$35-$40M/ship, meaing ~$140-160M for all 4 ships (less than the cost of J-class for similar performance).
> 
> Now @Rafi can correct me but this seems to be exactly in the same vein as what PN would need l, except it may require less changes (secondary guns and AShM, and Sonar dont really need to be changed for F-22P), and given they are likely to source many electronics (like Genesis Advent CMS) from Turkey to improve interoperability of the fleet (F-22p and J-Class) the cost may be near if not less to what Thai paid the swedes for some things. The big issue would be sourcing the VLS/SAMs. I hope that we will be surprised by Italians and MILGEM/J-class would be equipped with CAMM-ER, in which case, F-22p would get these as well in all likelihood. There is the possibility of the G-40 40km quad packed missile from Turkey (if they complete development) which could also work) but i dont see enough room in F-22P (if we use Naresuan Class as a template) for more than 12 cells...more likely 8 like Naresuan Class. With that, they absolutely would need a quad packed SAM to make it worthwhile unless they load tye ship up with something like HQ-10 (6 on each type 730 and 24 cell FL-3000N) which still isnt ideal... Although you may be able to fit 16 cells for. Umkhonto in that area (8 cells for the Hamina class with far less space).




Yeah no, looks like you are right. I was always under the impression that they rolled out of the dock with MK41 and whatnot (due to the extensive hull modifications that would have been needed to fit it after the fact but i guess the 053H3 hull is capable of supporting shorter VLS without alot of modification which would make sense since it looks to use mk48 which is made for these kinds of things? I am still semi skeptical on the pricing however, as far as i can see, there seems to have been two contracts, one in 2011 for 72m then another in 2012 for 84m. I am also unsure if this is independent of the FMS for MK48+ESSM+Supporting systems that was for around $40-50m or something. While i guess the investment isnt bad when you look at it from an isolated sense, however, when looking at this vs the cost of the platform as a whole, is it worth it?

Though i agree with everything else you say, an upgrade along the lines of Naresuan is exactly in line with everything the PN wants for the future. Its just a matter of whether the cost and whatnot is worth it. Bear in mind, the Naresuan class upgrade was probably as economical as it gets due to the economies of scale available to the US, a CAMM or Turkish option would be significantly more expensive iirc. Our options for VLS would need to either a US option or Sylver which likely would suffer from Indian lobbying or it would be very expensive(or so i hear.) I guess the PN could look to MK48 or ExLS if they are able to get their hands on a US VLS for J-Class


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1654683668041487

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## volatile

why waste tax payers money on making songs and drama`s


----------



## fatman17

China's Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard launched the first Type 054 A/P Frigate for Pakistan Navy today. This is the first of four vessels on order by Pakistan.

Via https://t.co/iPn4LI1Mik https://t.co/DYz43yfNsS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

6th September 65

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

‎پاک بحریہ نے 55 واں یومِ دفاع عقیدت اور جوش و جذبے سے منایا‎

*Director General Public Relations - Navy*




> The Pak Navy celebrates the 55th Defense Day with devotion and enthusiasm. This day is celebrated in remembrance of the great sacrifices of our armed forces, martyrs, Ghazis and national heroes in front of the enemy in the 1965 Pak India War. Sisa plyi stood up as a wall.
> On this occasion, in his message, Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi paid tribute to the martyrs and the Ghazis who remained steadfast despite the enemy's numerical superiority and they destroyed the impure ambitions of the enemy with patience, courage and dignity. Maladia. The Pakistani nation celebrates this day with devotion and respect in remembrance of the sacrifices of their brave and brave soldiers, sellers and airman who well protected their homeland's ideological and geographical borders. They said the Pak Navy is multi-solidarity naval dangers. Ready in every way to be tolerated and responded to the conspiracy of the enemy. Ameer al-Bahr said the manifestation of courage, determination, sacrifice and national integrity, this day demands to work without any reason for the country. The great principles of the leader should be stopped and have complete faith in Allah.
> The day started with special worships in all the mosques of the Navy which asked for special prayers for country's integrity and prosperity. The Quran was recited for the rewards of the martyrs of the 1965 war. Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi offered flowers on memorable martyrs at Naval Headquarters Islamabad, met the families of the martyrs and recited Fatiha. Various field command headquarters were also offered flowers on the memorial of the martyrs and recited Fatiha.
> Flag hoisting ceremony took place in all Navy units and installations where commanding officers addressed the gathering of officers and young people and highlighted the importance of the day. All ships and units were renovated in accordance with naval traditions. More Boat rallies and sports competitions were held on the occasion of Defense Day in Gwadar and Creek areas.
> 
> ·





>





>





>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tank131

Akh1112 said:


> Yeah no, looks like you are right. I was always under the impression that they rolled out of the dock with MK41 and whatnot (due to the extensive hull modifications that would have been needed to fit it after the fact but i guess the 053H3 hull is capable of supporting shorter VLS without alot of modification which would make sense since it looks to use mk48 which is made for these kinds of things? I am still semi skeptical on the pricing however, as far as i can see, there seems to have been two contracts, one in 2011 for 72m then another in 2012 for 84m. I am also unsure if this is independent of the FMS for MK48+ESSM+Supporting systems that was for around $40-50m or something. While i guess the investment isnt bad when you look at it from an isolated sense, however, when looking at this vs the cost of the platform as a whole, is it worth it?
> 
> Though i agree with everything else you say, an upgrade along the lines of Naresuan is exactly in line with everything the PN wants for the future. Its just a matter of whether the cost and whatnot is worth it. Bear in mind, the Naresuan class upgrade was probably as economical as it gets due to the economies of scale available to the US, a CAMM or Turkish option would be significantly more expensive iirc. Our options for VLS would need to either a US option or Sylver which likely would suffer from Indian lobbying or it would be very expensive(or so i hear.) I guess the PN could look to MK48 or ExLS if they are able to get their hands on a US VLS for J-Class



From what I understand the $72M included SAAB taking care of the sourcing the electronics and weapons systems though not the munitions. I think the additional contract was directly with the US to provide ESSM munitions and training. 50M is not bad for munitions forn2 ships (32 missiles each and additional for reload ect) plus support and training. But as you said, with economies of scale, the cost will likely be significantly higher for PN with respect to CAMM-ER or a turkish missile. However, that is the reason i think PN should try to have the J-class and F-22P eventually using the same SAMs as it will decrease logistical cost and per unit cost of the weapons. That being said, im sure HQ-16 could also fit but i just dislike the idea of a single missile per launcher for a ship like f-22p. 8 medium range weapons (while better than the 8nshort range currently equipped on it) doesn't seem to be worth the cost. I would hope that either with Turkish development of G-40 SAM or acquiring CAMM-ER from Turkey or perhaps china developing a quad packed SAM, PN will have access tona better punch for F-22p and J-class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

The Ambassador of China made a farewell call on Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi at NHQ, Islamabad. 

His Excellency Mr. Yao Jing, The Ambassador of China made a farewell call on Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi at NHQ, Islamabad. Matters of mutual interest were discussed during the meeting. The Naval Chief highlighted the role of Pakistan Navy in maritime security in the region. The Chinese Ambassador appreciated the efforts of Pakistan Navy to strengthen maritime security in the region. The Admiral also appreciated the diplomatic services of H.E Mr. Yao Jing in Pak-China bilateral relations.





__ https://www.facebook.com/DgprNavy/photos/a.2747604412188181/2747604495521506

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Pakistan Navy Full Documentary Film | Pakistan Navy Day | 08 September 2020* پاکستان نیوی نے یومِ بحریہ پر خصوصی ڈاکیو فلم سرخرو ریلیز کر دی۔ یہ ڈاکیوفلم پاک بحریہ کی جانب سے بھارتی آبدوز کو پاکستانی پانیوں میں داخل ہونے سے روکنے کی کامیاب کاروائی پر مبنی ہے۔ 4 مارچ 2019 کو ہونے والے اس واقعے میں پاکستان بحریہ نے بھارتی بحریہ کے مذموم ارادوں کو خاک میں ملا دیا تھا۔ بھارتی بحریہ کی دراندازی کی یہ ناکام کوشش پلوامہ حملوں کے بعد پیدا کردہ کشیدگی کا تسلسل تھی۔ ڈاکیوفلم سرخرو پاک بحریہ کی جانب سے اپنے بہادر ہیروز کو فرائض کی ادائیگی میں سرخرو ہونے پر خراجِ تحسین ہے





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=752670305589767













        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303182997148119040

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=354743062210942

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=234408844649310

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Navy Hangor Submarine Documentary [Pakistan Navy Day]*

•Sep 8, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303947043287769088

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303947046441934849

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304099374109163521
The future of warfare. Should never lack behind. Pakistan Armed Forces have come a long way and such capability is all that makes difference. The reason why head of Stat started to talk about AI and then we are seeing things happening real time. Personally waiting for the flying castle with the eyes & ear all over the battlefield from Air to Land & Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304734453189746688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304734455601475587






        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=351656986214556

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*HMPS Karsaz Karachi in 1954 *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308717277253115904


.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maverick1977

ARMalik said:


> The most important thing which PN and Pakistan require really badly is a fully fledged Naval Air arm of about 50 fighter jets in the class of J-11 or J-15 or J-16. This alone will decimate not only any Indian Naval advantage, but any other country in this entire region. THIS IS WHAT PAKISTAN NEEDS REALLY BADLY.



J16 and H6N for MPA and long strikes


----------



## The Eagle

On the occasion of World Maritime Day 2020, Pakistan Navy pledges its full support towards development of Maritime Sector in Pakistan as per global theme “Sustainable shipping for Sustainable planet”. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308998340206526464

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HRK

PNCDDC of Pakistan Navy is inaugurated by Navy Chief ....

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Pakistan Armed Forces have undoubtedly taken a whole new lead in advancements & keeping up with challenges in line to compete with top notch forces out there. Indeed, the enemy will take years to reach at such level where we are already excelling. AI & electronica, the futuristic approach.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Yasser76

US DoD contract for support services for OHP Frigate fire control radar

Lockheed Martin Corp., Rotary and Mission Systems, Moorestown, New Jersey, is awarded a $9,371,082 cost-plus-fixed-fee order for engineering services and supplies in support of the MK92 Fire Control System. This contract combines purchases for the Navy (8%); and the governments of Saudi Arabia (35%); Taiwan (15%); Egypt (10%); Philippines (6%); Chile (5%); Poland (5%); Turkey (5%); Nigeria (3%); Bahrain (2%); Australia (1%); Bangladesh (1%); Japan (1%); Pakistan (1%); Spain (1%); and Vietnam (1%), under the Foreign Military Sales (FMS) program. Work will be performed in Huntsville, Alabama (62%); Moorestown, New Jersey (20%); Saudi Arabia (3%); Egypt (2%); Taiwan (2%); Bahrain (1%); Bangladesh (1%); Chile (1%); Japan (1%); Nigeria (1%); Pakistan (1%); Philippines (1%); Poland (1%); Spain (1%); Turkey (1%); and Vietnam (1%), and is expected to be completed by March 2023. FMS (84%); and fiscal 2020 operations and maintenance (Navy; 16%), funding in the amount of $1,331,300 will be obligated at time of award, of which, funds in the amount of $255,000 will expire at the end of the current fiscal year. This contract was not competitively procured in accordance with 10 U.S. Code 2304(c)(1); only one responsible source and no other supplies or services will satisfy agency requirements. The Naval Surface Warfare Center, Port Hueneme Division, Port Hueneme, California, is the contracting activity (N63394-20-F-0019). 









Contracts for September 25, 2020


Today's Defense Department contracts valued at $7 million or more are now live on Defense.gov.



www.defense.gov

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, visited Air Headquarters, Islamabad today. On arrival, he was received by Air Chief Marshal Mujahid Anwar Khan, Chief of the Air Staff, Pakistan Air Force. A smartly turned out contingent of PAF presented him guard of honour. The Naval Chief laid floral wreath on martyrs’ monument to pay homage to PAF martyrs who laid down their lives for the defence of the motherland.

Later on, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi called on Air Chief Marshal Mujahid Anwar Khan in his office. Various matters pertaining to regional security and professional interest were discussed during the meeting. The Air Chief lauded various indigenous projects being undertaken by Pakistan Navy in the recent years, which have transformed it into a potent force. 

The Air Chief also reiterated to augment the existing synergy between the sister services and taking it to further heights. Admiral Zafar acknowledged PAF’s all-out support to Pakistan Navy in strengthening the maritime defence of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, Chief of the Naval Staff, on his farewell visit, called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff at GHQ. COAS thanked CNS for his services to Nation during a long and illustrious career. On arrival at GHQ, the CNS was presented Guard of Honour at Yadgar-e-Shuhada .*







        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Admiral Amjad Khan Niazi new naval chief*









ISLAMABAD: Vice Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi has been appointed as Chief of the Naval Staff (CNS) and promoted to the rank of Admiral on Wednesday.

President Dr Arif Alvi has appointed Vice Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi as Chief of the Naval Staff and promoted him to the rank of Admiral. His promotion to the rank of Admiral will be effective from the date of assuming command of Pakistan Navy.

Vice Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi will succeed Admiral Zafar Mahmood who will relinquish the command of Pakistan Navy on October 7. The change of command ceremony will be held at PNS ZAFAR, Islamabad.


*Profile*

Admiral Amjad Khan Niazi was commissioned in Operations Branch of Pakistan Navy in 1985 and won the coveted Sword of Honour upon completion of initial training at Pakistan Naval Academy.

During his illustrious career, the admiral has served on various command and staff appointments. His command appointments include command of two Type 21 ships PNS BADR and PNS TARIQ, 
Commander 18th Destroyer Squadron, Commandant PNS BAHADUR, Commandant Pakistan Navy War College, Commander Central Punjab Lahore, Commander Pakistan Fleet and Commander Karachi.

His distinguished staff appointments include Principal Secretary to Chief of the Naval Staff, Head of F-22P Mission China, Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Training & Evaluation) and Director General Naval Intelligence.

Presently, he is serving as Chief of Staff (Operations) at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad.
He is graduate of Army Command & Staff College Quetta and National Defence University Islamabad. The admiral holds Masters Degree in Underwater Acoustics from Beijing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics, China.

Vice Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi is a recipient of Hilal-e-Imtiaz (Military) and Sitara-e-Basalat. He has also been conferred upon the French Medal Chevalier (Knight) by the Government of France.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Signalian

PAR 5 said:


> Fake News. Only the PN has contracted for the CH-4 this year. Army is not using them


Aircraft carrier for PN doesn't seem to be a proposition, maybe a Drone Carrier like PLAN 076 LHD could be an initiative if PN's drone squadron is in place.


----------



## PAR 5

Signalian said:


> Aircraft carrier for PN doesn't seem to be a proposition, maybe a Drone Carrier like PLAN 076 LHD could be an initiative if PN's drone squadron is in place.



Not viable or necessary for PN operational plans. VTOL Drones launched from Frigates and Destroyers are more viable and currently under selection process at NHQ

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Signalian

PAR 5 said:


> Not viable or necessary for PN operational plans. VTOL Drones launched from Frigates and Destroyers are more viable and currently under selection process at NHQ


CH-4 is VTOL ? why did PN contract CH-4?


----------



## Armchair

CH-4 or something similar would most likely be for shore based usage and not for a UAV carrier or a frigate launched UAV. They will provide an excellent recon and surveillance asset for the PN, as well as limited combat utility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair

The idea of a UAV carrier is something I've been floating for a few years now. It is an intriguing idea - it would allow Pakistan to have a force projection capability at a very limited cost. The prestige of being able to launch a carrier to defend a gulf ally would give Pakistan a strong diplomatic boost. 

Imagine an 8000 ton carrier costing approximately $400 million USD (about as much as a submarine). 4x helicopters, 10x drones, 4x light turboprop aircraft. CODAD. "PN Shah Jehan"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312264365006036992

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of The Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi paid farewell call on Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee General Nadeem Raza at Joint Staff Headquarters, Rawalpindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Next step should be destroyer like 52 D or 55 D from China.
Then a medium size carrier capable of holding half dozen Helicopters and Dozen Strike drones can boost PN power in ocean.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mingle

PAR 5 said:


> Not viable or necessary for PN operational plans. VTOL Drones launched from Frigates and Destroyers are more viable and currently under selection process at NHQ


Any chance for destroyers in future? or PN will continue with more frigate solutions?


----------



## PAR 5

Signalian said:


> CH-4 is VTOL ? why did PN contract CH-4?



CH-4 is a fixed wing MALE with combat loading capability. PN has bought it because it wants an armed aerial recon of the coastline and to neutralize any asymmetric threats approaching sensitive installations

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313066162595520514

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313093514247524352

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yasser76

*Pakistan’s New Type-039B AIP Submarines: Image Shows Shipyard Expansion*


*The Pakistan Navy's expansion is gearing up in Karachi. Major enhancements are evident at a shipyard, where a new construction hall and a dry dock greatly increase capacity. Although details are scarce, it seems likely that the local construction of Chinese-designed AIP (Air Independent Power) submarines will take place there.*
H I Sutton  06 Oct 2020

The eight Type-039B ‘Hangor Class’ submarines will be a major boost to the Pakistan Navy. They will more than double the size of the Pakistan Navy’s submarine fleet.

The new submarines are variant of the Chinese Navy’s Type-039A Yuan Class. Construction will be split between the China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC) and *Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works* (KSEW) in Karachi. KSEW previously participated in local construction of Pakistan’s French designed Agosta class submarines.

The construction site in Karachi may put to rest previous reports that the subs would be built in Ormara. In 2016 it was reported that the local submarine construction would occur at a new Submarine Rebuild Complex (SRC) being built there. No significant construction work is evident at Ormara.

The new construction hall and dry dock are at the southern end of KSEW’s Karachi shipyard site. Footings for the halls was first observed in 2015. The twin-lane halls have slowly taken shape since then. The outer shell appears largely complete. Under their roof there should be enough room to build two submarines in parallel.

Work on the aligned dry dock appears to have started in 2016. It is a Norwegian designed _Syncrolift_ ship-lift type built out over the water. Manufacture of the sections likely took place in China. The dry dock is 126m (415 ft) long and 32m (105 ft) across and has a lifting capacity of 7,881 tons. This is large enough for the new submarines, and would allow frigate sized warships and larger submarines in future.

Based on current information the first of the new submarines, built in China, is expected to be delivered in 2022. Local construction of the last four hulls will last through to 2028. The acquisition from China is part of a trend. Several major Pakistan Navy warship programs have gone to China in recent years. And the Pakistan Navy and Chinese Navy already cooperate closely, included close exercises involving Chinese warships and Pakistan Navy submarines.

The construction halls will be conveniently close to the Pakistan Navy’s main submarine berths. They are also just north of the SSGNs (Special Service Group (Navy)) base at PNS Iqbal. This is where the Pakistan Navy’s *X-Craft midget submarine* program is based. It seems logical that any local construction of midget submarines will also take place at the new site.

The technology transfer will benefit KSEW. Their Stirling-based AIP (Air Independent Power/Propulsion) technology is different from the French MESMA system installed on Pakistan’s Agosta-90B type boats. Pakistan remains the only country to adopt the MESMA system. Type-039B submarines are a relatively conservative design however.



The Agosta-90B submarine was moored centrally among the Chinese warships. H I SUTTON. INCLUDES MATERIAL © PLANETSCOPE | ACQUIRED THROUGH SHADOWBREAK INTL
The Type-039B submarines are likely to combine Chinese systems and weapons with Pakistani systems. Local weapons are expected to include the nuclear-capable Babur cruise missile. Armed with these the boats will form part of Pakistan’s nuclear deterrent. How this deterrence role will be reconciled with typical attack submarine duties remains unclear.










Pakistan's New Type-039B AIP Submarines: Image Shows Shipyard Expansion - Naval News


New construction halls and dry dock in Karachi are taking shape. Although official details are scarce, we understand that the new site will be for the local construction of Type-039B AIP submarines for the Pakistan Navy.




www.navalnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

PAKISTAN NAVY DOCKYARD, SUBMARINE CONSTRUCTION BASE, PNS QASIM;
KARACHI, SINDH, PAKISTAN 

The Pakistan Navy has recently expanded and made major enhancements to the KS&EW submarine construction base to include a newly-built large dry dock and a submarine construction hall. https://t.co/oQw2Sa4Tzh

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

The dry dock and submarine construction hall is part of the Type 039B (Upgraded) AIP submarine deal between Pakistan and China. Six of the eight AIP attack submarines will be built jointly by Pakistan and China, and this is Pakistani local construction site.
The first submarine https://t.co/v4iuCFRaF9


fatman17 said:


> PAKISTAN NAVY DOCKYARD, SUBMARINE CONSTRUCTION BASE, PNS QASIM;
> KARACHI, SINDH, PAKISTAN
> 
> The Pakistan Navy has recently expanded and made major enhancements to the KS&EW submarine construction base to include a newly-built large dry dock and a submarine construction hall. https://t.co/oQw2Sa4Tzh
> View attachment 676461

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> The dry dock and submarine construction hall is part of the Type 039B (Upgraded) AIP submarine deal between Pakistan and China. Six of the eight AIP attack submarines will be built jointly by Pakistan and China, and this is Pakistani local construction site.
> The first submarine https://t.co/v4iuCFRaF9
> View attachment 676470


is expected to be delivered in 2022. Construction will be split between the China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC) and Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KSEW) in Karachi. KSEW has previously participated in local construction of Pakistan’s French designed Agosta class

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> is expected to be delivered in 2022. Construction will be split between the China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC) and Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KSEW) in Karachi. KSEW has previously participated in local construction of Pakistan’s French designed Agosta class


submarines.
The new construction hall is large enough to build two submarines in parallel.
The new site is also just north of the SSGNs (Special Service Group (Navy)) base at PNS Iqbal. This is where the Pakistan Navy’s X-Craft midget submarine program is based.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> submarines.
> The new construction hall is large enough to build two submarines in parallel.
> The new site is also just north of the SSGNs (Special Service Group (Navy)) base at PNS Iqbal. This is where the Pakistan Navy’s X-Craft midget submarine program is based.


It seems logical that any local construction of midget submarines will also take place at the new site.
The dry dock construction started in 2016 and has just completed. It is a Norwegian-designed Syncrolift ship-lift type built out over the water. https://t.co/HJYjr58r3V

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> It seems logical that any local construction of midget submarines will also take place at the new site.
> The dry dock construction started in 2016 and has just completed. It is a Norwegian-designed Syncrolift ship-lift type built out over the water. https://t.co/HJYjr58r3V
> View attachment 676471


The dry dock is 126m (415 ft) long and 32m (105 ft) across and has a lifting capacity of 7,881 tons. This is large enough for the new submarines, and would allow frigate sized warships and larger submarines in future. https://t.co/qzXFRZUqk7

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> The dry dock is 126m (415 ft) long and 32m (105 ft) across and has a lifting capacity of 7,881 tons. This is large enough for the new submarines, and would allow frigate sized warships and larger submarines in future. https://t.co/qzXFRZUqk7
> View attachment 676472


The Type-039B submarines are likely to combine Chinese systems, designs and weapons with Pakistani systems, weapons and construction. Local weapons are expected to include the nuclear-capable Babur cruise missile. These boats will then form part of Pakistan’s nuclear deterrent. https://t.co/gGMeWUdwLh

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> The Type-039B submarines are likely to combine Chinese systems, designs and weapons with Pakistani systems, weapons and construction. Local weapons are expected to include the nuclear-capable Babur cruise missile. These boats will then form part of Pakistan’s nuclear deterrent. https://t.co/gGMeWUdwLh
> View attachment 676473
> View attachment 676474


Information first reported by: H I Sutton at https://t.co/3bgvAf9paL
@CovertShores

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*CNS called on President of Pakistan on his farewell visit .*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313440162102345728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313440171052982272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313440174299394048

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Handing over the reins

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakShaheen79

*Pakistan’s New Type-039B AIP Submarines: Image Shows Shipyard Expansion



*
*The Pakistan Navy's expansion is gearing up in Karachi. Major enhancements are evident at a shipyard, where a new construction hall and a dry dock greatly increase capacity. Although details are scarce, it seems likely that the local construction of Chinese-designed AIP (Air Independent Power) submarines will take place there.*
H I Sutton  06 Oct 2020

The eight Type-039B ‘Hangor Class’ submarines will be a major boost to the Pakistan Navy. They will more than double the size of the Pakistan Navy’s submarine fleet.

The new submarines are variant of the Chinese Navy’s Type-039A Yuan Class. Construction will be split between the China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC) and *Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works* (KSEW) in Karachi. KSEW previously participated in local construction of Pakistan’s French designed Agosta class submarines.

The construction site in Karachi may put to rest previous reports that the subs would be built in Ormara. In 2016 it was reported that the local submarine construction would occur at a new Submarine Rebuild Complex (SRC) being built there. No significant construction work is evident at Ormara.

The new construction hall and dry dock are at the southern end of KSEW’s Karachi shipyard site. Footings for the halls was first observed in 2015. The twin-lane halls have slowly taken shape since then. The outer shell appears largely complete. Under their roof there should be enough room to build two submarines in parallel.

Work on the aligned dry dock appears to have started in 2016. It is a Norwegian designed _Syncrolift_ ship-lift type built out over the water. Manufacture of the sections likely took place in China. The dry dock is 126m (415 ft) long and 32m (105 ft) across and has a lifting capacity of 7,881 tons. This is large enough for the new submarines, and would allow frigate sized warships and larger submarines in future.

Based on current information the first of the new submarines, built in China, is expected to be delivered in 2022. Local construction of the last four hulls will last through to 2028. The acquisition from China is part of a trend. Several major Pakistan Navy warship programs have gone to China in recent years. And the Pakistan Navy and Chinese Navy already cooperate closely, included close exercises involving Chinese warships and Pakistan Navy submarines.

The construction halls will be conveniently close to the Pakistan Navy’s main submarine berths. They are also just north of the SSGNs (Special Service Group (Navy)) base at PNS Iqbal. This is where the Pakistan Navy’s *X-Craft midget submarine* program is based. It seems logical that any local construction of midget submarines will also take place at the new site.

The technology transfer will benefit KSEW. Their Stirling-based AIP (Air Independent Power/Propulsion) technology is different from the French MESMA system installed on Pakistan’s Agosta-90B type boats. Pakistan remains the only country to adopt the MESMA system. Type-039B submarines are a relatively conservative design however.



The Agosta-90B submarine was moored centrally among the Chinese warships. H I SUTTON. INCLUDES MATERIAL © PLANETSCOPE | ACQUIRED THROUGH SHADOWBREAK INTL
The Type-039B submarines are likely to combine Chinese systems and weapons with Pakistani systems. Local weapons are expected to include the nuclear-capable Babur cruise missile. Armed with these the boats will form part of Pakistan’s nuclear deterrent. How this deterrence role will be reconciled with typical attack submarine duties remains unclear.
https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...nese-aip-submarines-image-shows-karachi-site/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakShaheen79

*GE To Provide LM2500 Gas Turbines To For Pakistan Navy’s MILGEM Corvettes*
*GE Marine announced it has signed a contract with STM (Savunma Teknolojileri Mühendislik Ve Ticaret A.Ş.), Ankara, Turkey, to provide LM2500 marine gas turbines to power the Pakistan Navy’s new MILGEM multipurpose corvettes. STM is the main propulsion system integrator for the MILGEM newbuilds.



*
Xavier Vavasseur  07 Oct 2020

_GE Marine press release_

In July 2018, the Pakistan Navy contracted for four MILGEM corvettes with ASFAT (Askeri Fabrika ve Tersane İşletme A.Ş.), two of them to be built in Turkey and the other two in Pakistan. Recent milestones for the Pakistan Navy’s MILGEM program include the keel laying of the first ship in Istanbul, Turkey, and the steel cutting ceremony for the second corvette in Karachi, Pakistan.



> “We are delighted to provide the Pakistan Navy with our proven LM2500 gas turbine to power these new MILGEM corvettes. Our LM2500 gas turbines are reliably logging operating hours onboard the Turkish Navy’s four MILGEM corvettes, the first of which was commissioned in 2011,” he added.
> 
> 
> _Kris Shepherd, Vice President, Marine Operations, GE Marine, Evendale, Ohio_



The propulsion system for all the MILGEM ships consist of one LM2500 gas turbine in a combined diesel and gas turbine configuration with two diesel engines; total propulsion power is 31,600 kilowatts. Additionally, 24 LM2500s operate aboard the Turkish Navy’s _Barbaros_ and _Gabya _class frigates.

Worldwide, there are over 1,200 marine LM2500 gas turbines providing reliable power for 39 international navies and in countless industrial applications. The LM2500 gas turbines for the Pakistan Navy’s MILGEM program will be manufactured at GE’s facility in Evendale, Ohio, U.S.A.








GE to Provide LM2500 Gas Turbines to For Pakistan Navy’s MILGEM Corvettes - Naval News


GE Marine announced it has signed a contract with STM (Savunma Teknolojileri Mühendislik Ve Ticaret A.Ş.), Ankara, Turkey, to provide LM2500 marine gas turbines to power the Pakistan Navy’s new MILGEM multipurpose corvettes. STM is the main propulsion system integrator for the MILGEM newbuilds.




www.navalnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PDF

So Engines for Corvettes is fine but not for ATAK Helis where most of the time, they will be utilized for counter terrorism ops?


----------



## ghazi52

DGPR (Navy)

@dgprPaknavy

Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi assumed Command of #PakNavy as 22nd Chief of the Naval Staff. In change of Command ceremony at PNS ZAFAR Islamabad, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi handed over the Command by presenting the traditional scroll to Adm Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi. 




3:13 AM · Oct 7, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Armchair

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 677305



Translation for non speakers - Gwadar is to be turned into a major naval base. Four to be built in China, and four in Pakistan.


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314153986384162816


----------



## ghazi52

*President lauds Pak Navy’s role in defending CPEC sea routes*







https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/app
*APP*
3:15 PM | October 08, 2020


President Dr Arif Alvi on Thursday said Pakistan Navy played a vital role in defending the maritime frontiers as well as securing the economic interests of the country by providing security to Gwadar Port and CPEC sea routes.

The President stated in a meeting with the newly appointed Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi, who called on him here at Aiwan-e-Sadr.

He congratulated Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan on assuming the office of naval chief and expressed hope that Pakistan Navy under his leadership, would successfully overcome the maritime challenges.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Pakistan Navy Ship ZULFIQUAR (with embarked helo) participated in Passage Exercise (PASSEX) with South Korean Navy Ship DAE JO YEONG. Both ships are patrolling in Gulf of Aden as part of International efforts to counter piracy and ensure security of shipping transiting through the vital area. The Passage Exercise covered various operational serials to enhance interoperability and augment collaborative efforts to ensuring practical maritime security in the region. PNS ZULFIQUAR is also deployed on Regional Maritime Security Patrol (RMSP) in Gulf of Aden. The exercise confirms the commitment of Pakistan Navy to provide secure maritime environment in the global commons for international shipping and to counter illicit activities at sea. Pakistan Navy, in line with Government policies stand ready to play its role for maritime safety and security in the region. The exercise will further contribute in improving the bilateral ties between Pakistan Navy and South Korean Navy.







        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314867789459607552

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314840434842234880

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315598780125900801


----------



## ghazi52

Some members of the pioneer crew of PNS/M Ghazi photographed in the conning tower on her arrival at Karachi.











PNS/M Ghazi (S-479) entering Karachi harbor upon arrival from USA in September 1964. 









PNS/M Ghazi at sea in Oct 1964.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315893674581151745

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Naval

Outgoing Pakistan Navy chief reveals details of modernization programs
By: Usman Ansari   


ISLAMABAD — Pakistan’s Navy is racing to plug operational and technological gaps as part of an unprecedented modernization effort, according to the outgoing naval chief, but analysts are divided on whether the move will deter adversaries.

Adm. Zafar Mahmood Abbasi was speaking during the an Oct. 6 change-of-command ceremony when he detailed measures he enacted, prioritizing “combat readiness and offensive capability” for the historically undersized force amid tension with India.

In addition to reorganizing the Navy’s force structure, he outlined acquisition and development programs, some of which were mentioned for the first time or had new details confirmed. These included:

Expanding the Navy to more than 50 warships (more than doubling major surface combatants to 20, with plans for six additional large offshore patrol vessels).
The apparent free transfer of a Chinese Yuan-class submarine to train Pakistani crews for its eight Hangor subs.
Developing the hypersonic P282 ship-launched anti-ship/land-attack ballistic missile.
Establishing the Naval Research and Development Institute to nurture indigenous design talent (it is presently engaged in programs such as the Jinnah-class frigate, Hangor-class subs, UAV jammers, directed-energy weapons, underwater sonar surveillance coastal defense systems, unmanned underwater vehicles and unmanned combat aerial vehicles).
Replacing of the P-3C Orion patrol aircraft with 10 converted commercial jets, the first of which has been ordered.
Acquiring medium-altitude, long-endurance unmanned combat aerial vehicles as well as 20 indigenous gunboats, which are to be commissioned by 2025.
The Navy would not provide more details when asked, though the gunboats were previously confirmed as undergoing design.

Rivals


However, analysts are divided on whether these programs will prove a sufficient deterrent against Pakistan’s archrival India.

Author, analyst and former Australian defense attache to Islamabad, Brian Cloughley, claimed it is “quite impossible for Pakistan to achieve a naval structure that even approaches that of the Indian Navy.”


“It cannot afford it. At best, its deterrence value would be entirely local," he said.

Though he described India’s aircraft carriers as “decidedly inferior in effectiveness in international terms, and present no threat to China,” they are a “major threat” to Pakistan’s Navy when they are out of range of shore-based air power.


In the event of a conflict involving India’s Navy, Pakistan “would deploy all its assets to destroy it, and although the [Indian Navy] would suffer major losses, the attrition factor would be the decider,” he added.

In contrast, expansion of the Pakistan Navy would “effectively neutralize India’s growing naval capability,” according to Mansoor Ahmed, a senior research fellow at the Center for International Strategic Studies in Islamabad. He noted that India has “long enjoyed the most decisive numerical advantage; that is potentially destabilizing, as it could encourage belligerency and aggression, and fuel crisis instability.”


However, Pakistan’s modernization efforts would “help keep the nuclear threshold high,” “enhance Pakistan’s second-strike capability by increasing survivability of its surface and submarine fleet,” and provide considerably increased capacity for attrition, Ahmed added.

Similarly, Tom Waldwyn, a naval expert at the London-based International Institute for Strategic Studies, said there is merit in the expansion program.

“Certainly the ship- and submarine-building plans, once realized, will be a significant boost to Pakistan’s conventional maritime capability. By the end of this decade, the frigate fleet will grow by half and the submarine fleet will probably double in size. The planned gunboats could free up the new frigates to perform tasks the Pakistan Navy is currently not able to do as often,” he said.

The Hangor program is probably the most noteworthy because of China’s involvement, Waldwyn added. “Although local build of Hangor submarines is planned to be complete before the end of the decade, regenerating that industrial capability will be a big effort, and I expect that Chinese assistance in doing so will be crucial.”

But one factor depends on whether Germany provides export clearance of diesel engines for the submarine. Pakistan’s Ministry of Defence Production, the Navy’s public relations department, the German embassy in Islamabad, and Germany’s Federal Office for Economic Affairs and Export Control all declined to respond to Defense News' inquiries about the engines.

It is unknown whether the program is now proceeding with Chinese substitutes.


Weapons and platforms

Announcement of a contract for unmanned combat aerial vehicles, however, appears to be official confirmation the Chinese Wing Loong II deal first reported in October 2018. Though photographed undergoing testing in Pakistan, there was never official confirmation of a contract.

Air power expert at the Royal United Services Institute think tank, Justin Bronk, said it “is probably one of the most effective options for armed UAV acquisition available to Pakistan.”

“It has proven fairly satisfactory in service with the [United Arab Emirates] and others, and can carry a wide variety of cheap and effective Chinese munitions. Its sensor capabilities are not up to U.S. standards, especially in terms of stabilization. But given that sales of MQ-9 and other comparable U.S. systems are restricted, and Israeli UAVs are seldom exported with acknowledged weapons capabilities, Wing Loong II is probably the best option available,” Bronk explained.

In regard to what aircraft Pakistan will choose to replace its P-3C Orion fleet, Defense News asked the Navy and the Ministry of Defence Production, but neither provided details by press time.


A small number of business or regional jets from Brazil, Russia or Ukraine with non-Western systems (to avoid sanctions) could readily be converted to suit Pakistan’s requirements. However, there is no official, publicly available notice or hint of sale to Pakistan from these countries’ manufacturers, and there was no response to related queries.


Such a conversion could be locally done, as wider naval modernization is underpinned by Pakistan’s in-house research and development program. Still, the IISS analyst added, it’s not essential the work be performed domestically.

On the modernization effort as a whole, Waldwyn noted that “developing the local capability to design and build this equipment is not a prerequisite to providing conventional deterrence in the short term, and importing equipment from abroad can sometimes be less expensive.”

“However, there is value to developing the defense industrial base and sovereign technological capabilities, as it can protect you against geopolitical changes going forward,” the IISS analyst added.

For Ahmed, domestic work would demonstrate Pakistan “is determined to maintain the required level of modernization” — particularly with directed-energy weapons.

Meanwhile, he said he’s uncertain what new purpose the P282 missile will serve. He is unconvinced the P282 is a hypersonic cruise missile intended to replace the current ship- and submarine-launched Harbah cruise missile. However, if the P282 is a ballistic missile as claimed, “it would make sense only if deployed on a submarine” where it could serve as part of Pakistan’s nuclear deterrent.

Nevertheless, he added, the modernization program will still “greatly enhance the overall credibility of Pakistan’s deterrent posture vis-a-vis India.”


----------



## Yasser76

Very surprised if we went with Ukranian or Russian passenger jets for LRMPA, very surprised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The President of Pakistan has conferred Nishan-e-Imtiaz (Military) upon Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi, during an impressive ceremony held at Aiwan-e-Sadr Islamabad. The Military Award has been conferred upon the Naval Chief in recognition of his exceptionally commendable performance and selfless devotion to the maritime defence of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316688940552814592

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317056686214008834


----------



## Falcon26

fatman17 said:


> Naval
> 
> Outgoing Pakistan Navy chief reveals details of modernization programs
> By: Usman Ansari
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD — Pakistan’s Navy is racing to plug operational and technological gaps as part of an unprecedented modernization effort, according to the outgoing naval chief, but analysts are divided on whether the move will deter adversaries.
> 
> Adm. Zafar Mahmood Abbasi was speaking during the an Oct. 6 change-of-command ceremony when he detailed measures he enacted, prioritizing “combat readiness and offensive capability” for the historically undersized force amid tension with India.
> 
> In addition to reorganizing the Navy’s force structure, he outlined acquisition and development programs, some of which were mentioned for the first time or had new details confirmed. These included:
> 
> Expanding the Navy to more than 50 warships (more than doubling major surface combatants to 20, with plans for six additional large offshore patrol vessels).
> The apparent free transfer of a Chinese Yuan-class submarine to train Pakistani crews for its eight Hangor subs.
> Developing the hypersonic P282 ship-launched anti-ship/land-attack ballistic missile.
> Establishing the Naval Research and Development Institute to nurture indigenous design talent (it is presently engaged in programs such as the Jinnah-class frigate, Hangor-class subs, UAV jammers, directed-energy weapons, underwater sonar surveillance coastal defense systems, unmanned underwater vehicles and unmanned combat aerial vehicles).
> Replacing of the P-3C Orion patrol aircraft with 10 converted commercial jets, the first of which has been ordered.
> Acquiring medium-altitude, long-endurance unmanned combat aerial vehicles as well as 20 indigenous gunboats, which are to be commissioned by 2025.
> The Navy would not provide more details when asked, though the gunboats were previously confirmed as undergoing design.
> 
> Rivals
> 
> 
> However, analysts are divided on whether these programs will prove a sufficient deterrent against Pakistan’s archrival India.
> 
> Author, analyst and former Australian defense attache to Islamabad, Brian Cloughley, claimed it is “quite impossible for Pakistan to achieve a naval structure that even approaches that of the Indian Navy.”
> 
> 
> “It cannot afford it. At best, its deterrence value would be entirely local," he said.
> 
> Though he described India’s aircraft carriers as “decidedly inferior in effectiveness in international terms, and present no threat to China,” they are a “major threat” to Pakistan’s Navy when they are out of range of shore-based air power.
> 
> 
> In the event of a conflict involving India’s Navy, Pakistan “would deploy all its assets to destroy it, and although the [Indian Navy] would suffer major losses, the attrition factor would be the decider,” he added.
> 
> In contrast, expansion of the Pakistan Navy would “effectively neutralize India’s growing naval capability,” according to Mansoor Ahmed, a senior research fellow at the Center for International Strategic Studies in Islamabad. He noted that India has “long enjoyed the most decisive numerical advantage; that is potentially destabilizing, as it could encourage belligerency and aggression, and fuel crisis instability.”
> 
> 
> However, Pakistan’s modernization efforts would “help keep the nuclear threshold high,” “enhance Pakistan’s second-strike capability by increasing survivability of its surface and submarine fleet,” and provide considerably increased capacity for attrition, Ahmed added.
> 
> Similarly, Tom Waldwyn, a naval expert at the London-based International Institute for Strategic Studies, said there is merit in the expansion program.
> 
> “Certainly the ship- and submarine-building plans, once realized, will be a significant boost to Pakistan’s conventional maritime capability. By the end of this decade, the frigate fleet will grow by half and the submarine fleet will probably double in size. The planned gunboats could free up the new frigates to perform tasks the Pakistan Navy is currently not able to do as often,” he said.
> 
> The Hangor program is probably the most noteworthy because of China’s involvement, Waldwyn added. “Although local build of Hangor submarines is planned to be complete before the end of the decade, regenerating that industrial capability will be a big effort, and I expect that Chinese assistance in doing so will be crucial.”
> 
> *But one factor depends on whether Germany provides export clearance of diesel engines for the submarine. Pakistan’s Ministry of Defence Production, the Navy’s public relations department, the German embassy in Islamabad, and Germany’s Federal Office for Economic Affairs and Export Control all declined to respond to Defense News' inquiries about the engines.*
> 
> It is unknown whether the program is now proceeding with Chinese substitutes.
> 
> 
> Weapons and platforms
> 
> Announcement of a contract for unmanned combat aerial vehicles, however, appears to be official confirmation the Chinese Wing Loong II deal first reported in October 2018. Though photographed undergoing testing in Pakistan, there was never official confirmation of a contract.
> 
> Air power expert at the Royal United Services Institute think tank, Justin Bronk, said it “is probably one of the most effective options for armed UAV acquisition available to Pakistan.”
> 
> “It has proven fairly satisfactory in service with the [United Arab Emirates] and others, and can carry a wide variety of cheap and effective Chinese munitions. Its sensor capabilities are not up to U.S. standards, especially in terms of stabilization. But given that sales of MQ-9 and other comparable U.S. systems are restricted, and Israeli UAVs are seldom exported with acknowledged weapons capabilities, Wing Loong II is probably the best option available,” Bronk explained.
> 
> In regard to what aircraft Pakistan will choose to replace its P-3C Orion fleet, Defense News asked the Navy and the Ministry of Defence Production, but neither provided details by press time.
> 
> 
> A small number of business or regional jets from Brazil, Russia or Ukraine with non-Western systems (to avoid sanctions) could readily be converted to suit Pakistan’s requirements. However, there is no official, publicly available notice or hint of sale to Pakistan from these countries’ manufacturers, and there was no response to related queries.
> 
> 
> Such a conversion could be locally done, as wider naval modernization is underpinned by Pakistan’s in-house research and development program. Still, the IISS analyst added, it’s not essential the work be performed domestically.
> 
> On the modernization effort as a whole, Waldwyn noted that “developing the local capability to design and build this equipment is not a prerequisite to providing conventional deterrence in the short term, and importing equipment from abroad can sometimes be less expensive.”
> 
> “However, there is value to developing the defense industrial base and sovereign technological capabilities, as it can protect you against geopolitical changes going forward,” the IISS analyst added.
> 
> For Ahmed, domestic work would demonstrate Pakistan “is determined to maintain the required level of modernization” — particularly with directed-energy weapons.
> 
> Meanwhile, he said he’s uncertain what new purpose the P282 missile will serve. He is unconvinced the P282 is a hypersonic cruise missile intended to replace the current ship- and submarine-launched Harbah cruise missile. However, if the P282 is a ballistic missile as claimed, “it would make sense only if deployed on a submarine” where it could serve as part of Pakistan’s nuclear deterrent.
> 
> Nevertheless, he added, the modernization program will still “greatly enhance the overall credibility of Pakistan’s deterrent posture vis-a-vis India.”



@Bilal Khan (Quwa) any idea what these submarine engines are for? Aren’t the Chinese supplied submarines supposed to come with Chinese engines?


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Falcon26 said:


> @Bilal Khan (Quwa) any idea what these submarine engines are for? Aren’t the Chinese supplied submarines supposed to come with Chinese engines?


The PN's mods involved getting German diesel engines, but Germany wasn't very comfortable working with the Chinese on this issue. Probably US pressure on Germany to co-isolate China. That said the limit may be to the 8 Hangor SSPs, so if the NRDI comes up with its own sub (aka more Hangors), the story may be different.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon26

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> The PN's mods involved getting German diesel engines, but Germany wasn't very comfortable working with the Chinese on this issue. Probably US pressure on Germany to co-isolate China. That said the limit may be to the 8 Hangor SSPs, so if the NRDI comes up with its own sub (aka more Hangors), the story may be different.



Thanks. I haven’t come across any reports of the PN approaching the Germans for an engine before. Any reports?


----------



## fatman17

Falcon26 said:


> Thanks. I haven’t come across any reports of the PN approaching the Germans for an engine before. Any reports?


Many occasions for other vessels

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Falcon26 said:


> Thanks. I haven’t come across any reports of the PN approaching the Germans for an engine before. Any reports?


I heard it from Usman Ansari. I trust him on the info. That said, we did get approvals for the Damen OPVs and MILGEM (but we opted for GE instead). The new LRMPA work may also take place at RAS. So, the issue isn't our ties with Germany, it's the massive pressure the US is putting on China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318154642988146689

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318822306538491910


----------



## PakShaheen79

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319974084281815040

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SoftKill

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320286880815042560

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SoftKill

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320352684260642816

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aryeih Leib

SoftKill said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320352684260642816


Does these ship have vls or ADS ?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Aryeih Leib said:


> Does these ship have vls or ADS ?


16 cell VLS

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tank131

So it looks like Harba or C-302 will arm them (most likely harba).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Navy Recognition

Karachi Shipyard helds keel laying ceremony of third MILGEM class corvette for the Pakistani Navy

Naval News October 2020 Navy Forces Maritime Defense Industry

POSTED ON TUESDAY, 27 OCTOBER 2020 


According to news published by the Tele-Visual Infolink website on October 26, 2020, the keel laying ceremony of the third MILGEM class corvette for the Pakistani navy was held on October 26, 2020, at Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KS&EW). Minister of National Defence of the Republic of Turkey, H.E Mr. Hulusi Akar, Pakistan’s Minister for Defence Production, Ms Zubaida Jalal and Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi attended the ceremony.
Follow Navy Recognition on Google News at this link

Russian Vyborg Shipyard laid the Purga ice class coastguard ship of project 23550 925 001MILGEM-class corvette for Pakistani navy. (Picture source Pakistan Navy)

The MILGEM project was initiated in 2000 to locally design and build a fleet of multipurpose corvettes and frigates that will replace older ships. Within the scope of the Patrol and Antisubmarine Warfare Ship (MiLGEM) Project, which is one of the most important projects of the Turkish Armed Forces, the following stages were carried out between the Presidency of the Republic of Turkey Presidency of Defence Industries.

In 2018, Pakistan’s navy signed a contract for the acquisition of four MILGEM-Class corvettes with Turkey’s state-owned defense firm ASFAT. The 1st and 2nd ship will be built at Istanbul Naval Shipyard while two ships will be constructed at Karachi shipyard & Engineering Works (KS&EW). A noteworthy feature of the contract is that the 3rd and 4th warships will be designed jointly by Pakistan's Maritime Technologies Complex (MTC) and will be the first indigenously designed & constructed Frigate.

MILGEM project is a national warship program of the Republic of Turkey. Managed by the Turkish Navy, the project aims at developing multipurpose corvettes and frigates that can be deployed in a range of missions, including reconnaissance, surveillance, early warning, anti-submarine warfare, surface-to-surface and surface-to-air warfare, and amphibious operations.

According to the Pakistani MoD (Ministry of Defense), the Pakistani navy will receive the first MILGEM corvette by 2023 while the other three ships will be delivered by 2025.

MILGEM Class Ship is a capable and extremely potent platform, favorably comparable with any contemporary warship of modern navies. The ship is equipped with modern stealth features, and state of the art 5th generation weapons and sensors including an indigenously developed missile system hence configured to undertake multifaceted operations in all domains of naval warfare.

Share
Copyright [emoji2398] 2019 Navy Recognition |

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

No comments. ....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323209453768970250

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

*Dude* I am just elated to see so much activity happening over at PN these days. 
Warna PN acquisition department personnel were paid for nothing.

40-50 vessel fleet is what I advocated for, along with expansion of PMarines. PN did good by picking Embraer E series sister VIP jet for LRMPA. I love the E series platform. It has great potential both in civil and mil applications. Next we should think about our own EAW&C based on same Lineage/E jet platform and a tri service joint helicopter development programs that develops a medium-heavy lift helicopter and a heavy attack helicopter(Apache class). Prefderrably with TAI partnership/JV.

It would be even better if we can spare some billions or hundreds of millions(installments) to invest in Embraer. It is like a jilted bride by Boeing. PAC could step up and offer to give her "sahara". But I digress.

Maybe when this is done. We can think about making PN into an even bigger, highly armed expedtionary force with better amphibious armour, landing crafts, bigger amphibious crafts, aviation assets/air cover(even a few K8s operating in area without SAMs/Shorads could be good), aiming to offset the damage Indian aircraft carriers/destroyers could inflict. Marines I think should also have their own special force for recon/intel.

And down the road carrier group based on mini carriers 3-4. Or 1-2 Stobar aircraft carriers. Preferrably nuclear powered. If nuclear tech has been miniaturised and cheaper to produce by then.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326426965428097025

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326496160891228160

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metal 0-1

Gentlemen looks like a PVS-15 DTNVG






Pakistan Ka Beta said:


>


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326802144201232384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326802148705886212






        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Commissioning Ceremony of #PakNavy Ship TABUK held at Romania. PNS TABUK is a multipurpose & highly adaptive platform equipped with state of the art electronic warfare, anti-ship & anti-air weapons/sensors along with modern self-protection & terminal defence system. (1/2) https://t.co/aIIMS6Sayn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

great time to be following the Pakistan Navy 

2020 was the decade which was for the Navy


----------



## Incog_nito

What about the news of Type-55 destroyers coming to PN?


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3466432323476980


----------



## Yasser76

The Eagle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3466432323476980




Navy really could use Italian naval choppers


----------



## Akh1112

Incog_nito said:


> What about the news of Type-55 destroyers coming to PN?


Dunno who posted that news, however its incorrect. China does not export what they cant handle in a conflict. The 055D is one of the most advanced ships in the world. The likeliest option *IF *a destroyer is pursued, is a 052 based ship, something which we may see an export version for mid 2020.


----------



## Incog_nito

W


Akh1112 said:


> Dunno who posted that news, however its incorrect. China does not export what they cant handle in a conflict. The 055D is one of the most advanced ships in the world. The likeliest option *IF *a destroyer is pursued, is a 052 based ship, something which we may see an export version for mid 2020.


Why an export version for Pakistan? Pakistan & China are best friends.


----------



## PanzerKiel

Obituary:: إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ* 
Admiral Fasuh Bokhari former Chief of the Naval Staff has left us for his eternal journey at 0300 am. Pray for his maghfirat.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
7


----------



## lcloo

Incog_nito said:


> W
> 
> Why an export version for Pakistan? Pakistan & China are best friends.


Because Pakistan always prefers Western avionics and weapons to be fitted on China built ship, also almost all countries that export ships and aircrafts sells their wares with modified components for various reasons.

Example, war ships sold by Turkey to Pakistan are not the same as domestic Turkey navy ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CriticalThought

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 690589
> 
> 
> Obituary:: إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ*
> Admiral Fasuh Bokhari former Chief of the Naval Staff has left us for his eternal journey at 0300 am. Pray for his maghfirat.



Inna Lillahi Wa Inna Ilaihi Raji'oon


----------



## HRK

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 690589
> 
> 
> Obituary:: إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ*
> Admiral Fasuh Bokhari former Chief of the Naval Staff has left us for his eternal journey at 0300 am. Pray for his maghfirat.


إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ ​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TsAr

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 690589
> 
> 
> Obituary:: إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ*
> Admiral Fasuh Bokhari former Chief of the Naval Staff has left us for his eternal journey at 0300 am. Pray for his maghfirat.



إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

INS Kalvari getting its propeller. Should be useful info to PN’s ASW efforts


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332914132836749312

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dreamer.

FuturePAF said:


> INS Kalvari getting its propeller. Should be useful info to PN’s ASW efforts
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332914132836749312


----------



## FuturePAF

Dreamer. said:


>


How is that off topic, what do you think the PN’s ASW assets will be hunting. Knowing the shape of the adversaries Propellers is a huge deal. If there is a better thread this news should be on, let me know and I will gladly remove it from here and put it there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dreamer.

This is Pakistan navy news thread not indian navy news thread, that's how.

And I don't think this is such a big deal but even if you think it is then there are many threads where you could post this and if there wasn't one you can always start a new one. Doesn't belong in pak navy news.


----------



## razgriz19

Since we have good relationship with Italy, what's the possibility of getting CAMM-ER fitted on Milgem or other boats if funds were to be made available?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

When on earth we would get our first submarine from China. Type 54 A at least we keep getting updates about them. What are we making so secret that there is simply no update about our 8 submarines.


----------



## Tipu7

The construction of four Hangoor class submarines in China is progressing well. Former Naval Chief. 

The deliveries of four frigates and four submarines will complete by 2023. 



Zarvan said:


> When on earth we would get our first submarine from China. Type 54 A at least we keep getting updates about them. What are we making so secret that there is simply no update about our 8 submarines.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

CNS Adm Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi, while on official visit to Turkey has been conferred with "Legion of Merit of the Turkish Armed Forces" by Turkish Naval Forces (TNF) Cdr Adm Adnan OZBAL in an impressive ceremony. Upon arrival at TNF HQ, Adm was presented with GoH (1/3) https://t.co/W23WS4AMsa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nasr

fatman17 said:


> CNS Adm Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi, while on official visit to Turkey has been conferred with "Legion of Merit of the Turkish Armed Forces" by Turkish Naval Forces (TNF) Cdr Adm Adnan OZBAL in an impressive ceremony. Upon arrival at TNF HQ, Adm was presented with GoH (1/3) https://t.co/W23WS4AMsa



Truly hope that Pakistan's friendship with Turkey bares fruit with more unity amongst fellow Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334370645862461441

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

What is the award value 

Is this the highest military award


----------



## fatman17

Ceremonial just like HI (M)


syed_yusuf said:


> What is the award value
> 
> Is this the highest military award

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Naval Chief Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi is on an official visit to Turkey. During the visit, the Naval Chief met Turkish Flat Commander Admiral Arkomant Tatluglo at Flat Headquarters Gulchak and visited the shipyards.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aziqbal

Turkish submarines also under construction


----------



## Ali_Baba

Are the turkish subs a home grown design, or license manufacturing ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335255466138624004

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Corsair255

aziqbal said:


> Turkish submarines also under construction



At least 3 at a time. One at the pier for installations and/or HATs and two inside the factory (see 3rd photo from top).


----------



## Corsair255

Ali_Baba said:


> Are the turkish subs a home grown design, or license manufacturing ?



An improved version of the German TKMS type 214 model for the Turkish Navy. Improvements were specifically brought into the project by Turkish engineers to solve the infamous balance problem of type 214s. It is produced under license.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aziqbal

great welcome home soon !

although the rules of of the Bosphorus state that all warships must fly the Turkish flags during transit 

I am sure the Pakistani Navy must be proud to do it anyway pass by a brotherly country


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> When on earth we would get our first submarine from China. Type 54 A at least we keep getting updates about them. What are we making so secret that there is simply no update about our 8 submarines.



Nuclear !


----------



## ghazi52

Great progress by Turkey.


----------



## Zarvan

Inception-06 said:


> Nuclear !


Our submarines are not nuclear but they sure as hell are also not Type 39 A.


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> Our submarines are not nuclear but they sure as hell are also not Type 39 A.



The missiles which it will carry I guess can carry nuclear warheads.


----------



## ghazi52

December 6, 2020
ISLAMABAD: Recently commissioned Pakistan Navy Ship TABUK, visited Port Aksaz, Turkey on her return passage to Pakistan aimed at strengthening bilateral ties, enhancing naval collaboration and interoperability with Turkish Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

PNS Aslat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amigator

Apologising in advance from Mods as it's off the topic in some ways. I found a beautiful movie on Submarine's warfare. It's name is *THE WOLF'S CALL* (2019). You can watch this movie in your free time and worth watching.


----------



## Syntage

Amigator said:


> Apologising in advance from Mods as it's off the topic in some ways. I found a beautiful movie on Submarine's warfare. It's name is *THE WOLF'S CALL* (2019). You can watch this movie in your free time and worth watching.


share the link man, its not on netflix.And plz share the english dubbed one.Thanks


----------



## Yasser76

ARMalik said:


> When men will reach the next Galaxy in 2199, PN will finally receive its first Sub from China.



Why do you imply Sub project is slow?


----------



## ARMalik

Yasser76 said:


> Why do you imply Sub project is slow?



Because the threat matrix Pakistan is facing as we speak required these Subs to be inducted within PN yesterday. What I am saying it is not the Chinese fault that these Subs are not being built fast enough but purely a timing fault of Pakistan's leadership who were unable to grasp the severity and dangers of geopolitical changes in the region.


----------



## TOPGUN

ARMalik said:


> When men will reach the next Galaxy in 2199, PN will finally receive its first Sub from China.



By the time you watch your next star wars movie our subs will be home.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Yasser76

ARMalik said:


> Because the threat matrix Pakistan is facing as we speak required these Subs to be inducted within PN yesterday. What I am saying it is not the Chinese fault that these Subs are not being built fast enough but purely a timing fault of Pakistan's leadership who were unable to grasp the severity and dangers of geopolitical changes in the region.



So what are we whining over? The subs are ordered and they will probably be delivered in super fast time. PN wanted German subs but money was the issue, deal was almost signed. That saga lasted about 3 years so no one was unable to grasp the severity of the situation, we simply had no money. You cannot blame PN they tried. Now we are in the fortunate position of being able to gain access to world class subs from the world's next super power and we took full advantge of the situation. To the point now that in about 2-3 years PN will be the most powerful it has been vis a vis India in all of Pakistan's history.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336273521945796610

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TsAr

Yasser76 said:


> So what are we whining over? The subs are ordered and they will probably be delivered in super fast time. PN wanted German subs but money was the issue, deal was almost signed. That saga lasted about 3 years so no one was unable to grasp the severity of the situation, we simply had no money. You cannot blame PN they tried. Now we are in the fortunate position of being able to gain access to world class subs from the world's next super power and we took full advantge of the situation. To the point now that in about 2-3 years PN will be the most powerful it has been vis a vis India in all of Pakistan's history.


People forget that Tub and Sub are different, while you can just go and buy a tub but a Sub would take time. Patience is a virtue that is lacking in my country men

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ARMalik

Yasser76 said:


> So what are we whining over? The subs are ordered and they will probably be delivered in super fast time. PN wanted German subs but money was the issue, deal was almost signed. That saga lasted about 3 years so no one was unable to grasp the severity of the situation, we simply had no money. You cannot blame PN they tried. Now we are in the fortunate position of being able to gain access to world class subs from the world's next super power and we took full advantge of the situation. To the point now that in about 2-3 years PN will be the most powerful it has been vis a vis India in all of Pakistan's history.



You need to read my post again - it is the TIMING I am worried about. Another 2 to 3 years is too late. Read between the lines - things are going to get real nasty soon. PN doesn't have 2 to 3 years. 

No need to further argue on this; let's wait for another 6 months to 9 months and revisit this.


TOPGUN said:


> By the time you watch your next star wars movie our subs will be home.



Just watched it. Now, where are these Subs? 


TsAr said:


> People forget that Tub and Sub are different, while you can just go and buy a tub but a Sub would take time. Patience is a virtue that is lacking in my country men



What a silly post. Its like trying to grab you arse using your legs.


----------



## Yasser76

ARMalik said:


> You need to read my post again - it is the TIMING I am worried about. Another 2 to 3 years is too late. Read between the lines - things are going to get real nasty soon. PN doesn't have 2 to 3 years.
> 
> No need to further argue on this; let's wait for another 6 months to 9 months and revisit this.
> 
> 
> Just watched it. Now, where are these Subs?



Your post was very clear, I will quote it again back to you so that you can be clear to

" a timing fault of Pakistan's leadership who were unable to grasp the severity and dangers of geopolitical changes in the region. "

Pakistan was negotiating for German Submarines since 2005. Below is a link to a 2010 article where senior PN Naval Officer at US Naval War College makes it very clear that PN is aware of the severity of the challenge.



https://digital-commons.usnwc.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1643&context=nwc-review



Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336578285778722816

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336615921947914241

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

British High Commissioner Dr. Kristin Turner appointed in Pakistan (Dr. Christian Turner and Ambassador of the Netherlands Mr. William Water Plump (Mr. Willem Wouter Plomp had separate meetings with Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi at Naval Headquarters Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kursed

I think this is the firs time we're seeing the inside of an Agosta 90B?


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Syntage said:


> share the link man, its not on netflix.And plz share the english dubbed one.Thanks


It was in French on Netflix.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336998056676499465

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

*Russian Navy to take part in Pakistan’s AMAN-2021 drills, expected to have NATO countries in attendance*

The Russian Navy is set to participate in the upcoming AMAN-2021 drills, which is staged by Pakistan and expected to attract dozens of participants. The rare event could bring together China, Japan and some of the NATO countries.
The biannual naval exercise is scheduled to take place off Karachi between February 11-16, 2021. The drills will focus on fighting piracy and otherwise ensuring unimpeded navigation.On Thursday, Russia’s Black Sea Fleet confirmed its participation following a meeting via a video link. A frigate, a patrol boat, a support vessel, as well as a marine unit and naval helicopter attached to the fleet will be sent to join the drills.









Russian Navy to take part in Pakistan’s AMAN-2021 drills, expected to have NATO countries in attendance


The Russian Navy is set to participate in the upcoming AMAN-2021 drills, which is staged by Pakistan and expected to attract dozens of participants. The rare event could bring together China, Japan and some of the NATO countries.




www.rt.com

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Navy to replace US origin P-3 Orion Maritime Patrol Aircrafts by converting Brazilian Embraer Lineage-1000 jetliners into MPAs. Earlier, the Navy carried out a conversion of ATR-72 aircraft into MPAs through a German sub contractor. https://t.co/U1uERWqSzM

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Pakistan Navy to replace US origin P-3 Orion Maritime Patrol Aircrafts by converting Brazilian Embraer Lineage-1000 jetliners into MPAs. Earlier, the Navy carried out a conversion of ATR-72 aircraft into MPAs through a German sub contractor. https://t.co/U1uERWqSzM
> View attachment 695220


This is going to be a serious conversation to get the same capability as the P3C.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=316731686079997






Back to back, lot of meetings with CNS by Ambassadors from different countries, though.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mingle

The Eagle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=316731686079997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to back, lot of meetings with CNS by Ambassadors from different countries, though.


What Japan can offer Us?? I remember theior P3C at karachi


----------



## ghazi52

*CE to open Jinnah Naval Base at Ormara*

By Mukhtar Alam
May, 2000


KARACHI: After completion of the off-shore works, Pakistan Navy is all set to use its new base at Ormara, an outpost for operation of its ships and submarines, 240 km west of Karachi and 210 km east of Gwadar, officials said on Wednesday.

Chief Executive of Pakistan and Chief of the Army Staff General Pervez Musharraf would open the jetties constructed at Ormara, almost in the centre of the Mekran coast, on Thursday. The second naval harbour, called Jinnah Naval Base, is surely a quantum leap in the development of the country.

For long, there were proposals and demands for a port away from Karachi, but financial constraints refrained the Pakistan Navy from making heed. Finally, after the 1971 Indo-Pak war it became unquestionably obvious that Pakistan had to overcome its strategic weakness of having to rely upon the single port complex of Karachi and Port Qasim.

The planners in Pakistan had in the past preferred to keep our coastal areas closed resulting in concentration of all our precious and strategic resources along the coast of Karachi. The second base at Ormara would not only strengthen the maritime defence of the country but also open the 800-km long Mekran coast for development.

In September 1992 approval for construction of phase-I (offshore works) of a naval harbour at Ormara, comprising wharves, piers, breakwaters, approach channels and turning basin, was accorded. Pakistan Navy awarded contract for phase-I works to a consortium of STFA of Turkey and JDN of Belgium in June 1993.

The phase-I cost Rs 3600 million, while works on the phase-II pertaining to onshore works, costing Rs 6200 million have also been initiated. Presently over 2500 acres of land, including the wharf area, is at the disposal of Pakistan Navy, while 450 acres of land have been reclaimed from the sea, where, among other installations, a submarine rebuilding facility has also been developed.

The small fishing town of Ormara is located in the north of a headland which protrudes out of the general coastline to a distance of 12 km into the Arabian Sea and gives shelter to the town and the east bay from winds and waves from the southwest.

The Jinnah Naval Base has been constructed in the area having the most natural protection from this headland. To avoid ribbon development and ensure planned development of the area Pakistan Navy has, through consultants of international repute, prepared a land usage and master plan for the town.

Strategic advantage of the base, according to experts, could be assessed from the fact that in addition to reduction of the requirements from Karachi harbour by 60 per cent, the reaction time against any move of the enemy has also been reduced.

Chronology of events that ultimately led to the development of Jinnah Naval Base:

1954-74: A number of studies in coastal areas, including Jewani, Gwadar, Pasni, Khor Kalmat, Hingol and Sonmiani, were conducted, which provided valuable though inadequate database.

1987: The DCC approved the feasibility study of Khor Kalamat.

1988: A Dutch consultant was selected for study.

1989: Terms of reference extended to cover Gwadar, Pasni and Ormara.

1990-92: Feasibility study and detailed design completed and approved by Pakistan Navy.

1993: Contract awarded to a consortium.

1994: Contractor mobilised and work started in full swing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel

*Pakistan Navy assumes command of multinational anti-piracy taskforce*

Pakistan Navy on Thursday assumed command of a multinational anti-piracy task force operating in the Indian Ocean region. 

The command of Combined Task Force 151 (CTF-151) was handed over to the navy in an impressive ceremony held at the Central Command Headquarters in Bahrain. The ceremony was attended by various diplomats and military dignitaries, including the ambassadors of Pakistan and Turkey stationed in the Gulf nation.

This will be the ninth time that Pakistan Navy will take over the command of this task force. It conducts counter-piracy operations off the coast of Somalia and the Horn of Africa. The command of CTF-151 was previously held by the Turkish Navy.

According to a Pakistan Navy spokesperson, Commodore Abdul Muneeb has been appointed as the new commander of CTF-151. During his address, he said Pakistan Navy would continue to work with the navies of other countries for peace and stability in the region.

The CTF-151 is a multinational naval task force, set up in 2009 which performs its duties under the supervision of Combined Maritime Forces (CMF).

Combined Task Force – 151 ensures maritime security, counter-terrorism and disrupting piracy at sea. It is also responsible for building capacity and improving relevant capabilities in order to protect global maritime commerce and secure freedom of navigation.

The task force operates in conjunction with the European Union’s Operation Atlanta and NATO’s Operation Ocean Shield.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakShaheen79

PM Imran Khan visited Naval HQ Islamabad today.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Embraer is looking for partners as it is struggling financially.


fatman17 said:


> Pakistan Navy to replace US origin P-3 Orion Maritime Patrol Aircrafts by converting Brazilian Embraer Lineage-1000 jetliners into MPAs. Earlier, the Navy carried out a conversion of ATR-72 aircraft into MPAs through a German sub contractor. https://t.co/U1uERWqSzM
> View attachment 695220


Pak Bahria k diler aur nidar jawanon aur hamrey bhaiyon ko hamara salam.
Tumhari Sarfaroshi. Hamari Surkhurooie.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339544460141735937

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339544463312625665

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

PNS Tabuk induction

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> PNS Tabuk induction
> View attachment 697430


More

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Incog_nito

Is PN looking to build it's separate fighter fleet for maritime or will collaborate with PAF as in the past?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sri Lankan High Commissioner Vice Admiral (Retired) Mohan Vijay Vikrama visited Naval Headquarters Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341668840032378880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341668842494431233








        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pak Navy's command and staff conference concluded at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad. The conference was chaired by Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi.

During the conference, the geo strategic situation of the region, national security, operational preparation of the Pak Navy, training and welfare projects of the youth were reviewed. Ameer al-Bahr was also given a detailed briefing on the ongoing and future projects of the Pak Navy. 

Moreover, In view of the worsening security situation in occupied Jammu and Kashmir, the forum participants expressed their commitment to continue supporting the legitimate fight of Kashmiris.

Ameer al-Bahr expressed satisfaction over Pak Navy's war preparation and Navy's efforts in my time sector. He urged to further consolidate Naval Security and to respond to any aggression against Pakistan. Naval Chief Appreciated the steps taken to improve the capabilities of the Pak Navy through the acquisition of technology. The Forum also discussed the situation of COVID-19 and verified government policies to prevent the spread of epidemic diseases.

Command and Staff Conference is a great decision making forum of Pak Navy in which Naval Chief, Principal Staff Officers and Field Commanders review the policies and planning of Pak Navy under the leadership of Ameer al-Bahr.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## syed_yusuf

Seems like a navy equivalent of core commander conference


----------



## Yasser76

syed_yusuf said:


> Seems like a navy equivalent of core commander conference



Corps, not core.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341668840032378880
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341668842494431233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



It looks like PN has more admirals than ships!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yasser76

truthseeker2010 said:


> It looks like PN has more admirals than ships!



14 guys at the top table is not too bad

You take into account 

Deputy
Surface warfare
Sub warfare
Air
Training
Logistics
Shipyards
Admin
Marines/SSG
Coast Guard
Nukes

You need senior rank to cover all of the above, than it 14 makes sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dreamer.

Yasser76 said:


> 14 guys at the top table is not too bad



Pay attention, it is not 14. There are at least 18 officers/admirals including CNS on the main table (those that are visible in picture).

There are another few officers in the room but they are on the sides and not on conference table, probably because they are not part of 'command staff'.

I won't say it's too many though. Ours is a growing navy.  
Also, I'm not sure all are 3-star officers, there might be a few 2-star officers on the table.


----------



## Yasser76

Dreamer. said:


> Pay attention, it is not 14. There are at least 18 officers/admirals including CNS on the main table (those that are visible in picture).
> 
> There are another few officers in the room but they are on the sides and not on conference table, probably because they are not part of 'command staff'.
> 
> I won't say it's too many though. Ours is a growing navy.
> Also, I'm not sure all are 3-star officers, there might be a few 2-star officers on the table.



As you mentioned not all may be flag rank, pay attention


----------



## Dreamer.

Yasser76 said:


> As you mentioned not all may be flag rank, pay attention


really? what exactly is flag rank yasser?


----------



## Yasser76

Dreamer. said:


> really? what exactly is flag rank yasser?








Flag officer - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=435249670994263

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

114th Midshipmen Commissioning Parade was held at Pakistan Naval Academy PNS RAHBAR, Karachi. The Commissioning Parade comprised 102 Pakistani and 64 Midshipmen from friendly countries. Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi graced the occasion as Chief Guest. While addressing the ceremony, Chief of the Naval Staff highlighted the technological strides and recent acquisitions made by Pakistan Navy and underscored the responsibility & challenges entrusted upon newly commissioned officers. The Admiral said that Pakistan is a peace loving country and desires to maintain amiable and friendly relations with all its neighbors. He underlined that our desire for peace and readiness must not be misconstrued as our weakness as the Armed Forces of Pakistan are fully cognizant of all such nefarious designs and stand fully ready to foil them, whatever may be the cost. The Chief Guest advised the newly commissioned officers to be grateful to Allah Almighty and remain resolute while taking up the sacred task of defending the motherland and put in their best to live up to the expectations of the nation in line with PN traditions. The Naval Chief congratulated the commissioning term for practically joining proud community of the maritime defenders of Pakistan. He also felicitated Midshipmen from friendly countries on becoming commissioned officers. Earlier in his welcome address, Commandant Pakistan Naval Academy, Commodore Sohail Ahmad Azmie highlighted the quality training being imparted to Pakistani as well as friendly countries' cadets at Pakistan Naval Academy. While addressing the commissioning term, comprising 01 Jordanian, 07 Qatari and 56 Royal Saudi Naval Forces (RSNF) and 102 Pakistani Midshipmen, the Commandant urged them to hold fast the ideals of Honour, Duty and Loyalty to keep the nation’s interests first and foremost. Later, the Chief Guest gave away prizes to the distinction holders. The prestigious Quaid-i-Azam Gold Medal was conferred upon Lt Asad Munir PN. Midshipman Muhammad Hassan Jalal claimed the coveted Sword of Honour for his overall best performance, whereas, Midshipman Muhammad Usman Ahmed Khan clinched Academy's Dirk. Beside, Officer Cadet Hamza Malik was awarded Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee Gold Medal and Midshipman Hussam Mohammed Al Rashidi from Royal Saudi Naval Forces (RSNF) won Chief of the Naval Staff Gold Medal. The Proficiency Banner was claimed by Main Top Squadron. The ceremony was attended by senior military officers, civil dignitaries and parents/ relatives of passing out Midshipmen.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342738415016673280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342738417340309504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342738419022233600

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yasser76

56 Saudi cadets!? Almost all their junior officers are trained by PN? We only trained 102 of our own? PN Academy if basically PN and RSNF Academy. Also 7 Qatari officers is probably most of the Qatari Navy's intake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=436729640683375




..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dreamer.

Yasser76 said:


> Flag officer - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Just a wikipedia link? nothing in your own words? Anyway not to beat about the bush, it is wrong to say not all are flag rank since generally that means 2-star officers and above so actuslly all of them are flag rank officers.

And if you paid attention I never said anything about flag rank or not, I only mentioned 2 or 3 star officers.

However, sine you pointed to wikipedia, I also found this link 





List of serving admirals of the Pakistan Navy - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





It shows how many admirals Pak navy has and in what capacity. To be honest I am surprised to learn that there are only 4 vice-admirals. This is much less than I expected.


----------



## syed_yusuf

102 Pakistani and 64 Midshipmen from friendly countries

Is this number true


----------



## Yasser76

Dreamer. said:


> Just a wikipedia link? nothing in your own words? Anyway not to beat about the bush, it is wrong to say not all are flag rank since generally that means 2-star officers and above so actuslly all of them are flag rank officers.
> 
> And if you paid attention I never said anything about flag rank or not, I only mentioned 2 or 3 star officers.
> 
> However, sine you pointed to wikipedia, I also found this link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of serving admirals of the Pakistan Navy - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It shows how many admirals Pak navy has and in what capacity. To be honest I am surprised to learn that there are only 4 vice-admirals. This is much less than I expected.



The Wiki link is 100%b accurate in this regards, it is military terminology, Flag Rank = Star officer. Your ignorance on this matter is not my problem, it's yours.


----------



## Dreamer.

Yasser76 said:


> The Wiki link is 100%b accurate in this regards, it is military terminology, Flag Rank = Star officer. Your ignorance on this matter is not my problem, it's yours.


oh yes, it's "My" ignorance!


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

In order to honour the achievements in cricket arena and *association with Pakistan Navy*, Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi conferred renowned cricketer #FakharZaman the rank of Honorary Lieutenant in Pakistan Navy. A special epaulette award ceremony was held at Naval Headquarters to mark the event.* Fakhar Zaman is an Ex-Pakistan Navy Serviceman. He joined Pakistan Navy in 2007 as sailor in Operations Branch. During early years in Service, his excellent #cricket talent was spotted and he represented Pakistan Navy in many tournaments. His performance in the game remained exceptional and he earned numerous laurels for Pakistan Navy. His International debut in cricket was in 2012 while he was serving in Pakistan Navy. He participated in International Defence Cricket Challenge Cup 2012 held at Australia and was declared Best Player of the tournament. His cricketing skills were recognized and he was rewarded with Sanad-e-Tahseen by Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC). Pakistan Navy observed profound cricket skills and extraordinary talent of Fakhar Zaman and graciously provided him the opportunity to continue his career in Cricket and join Pakistan National Cricket squad. During the course of time, his major achievements in cricket field include match winning century against India in final of ICC Champions Trophy in 2017, in which he was declared as “Man of the Match”. Besides, he had scored 1000 fastest runs in just 18 ODIs matches in year 2018. He became first Pakistani to score double century in One-day International Match and had record opening partnership of 304 runs during 2018. Fakhar Zaman made the World record by scoring 512 runs in five consecutive ODI series. In National T-20 Tournament 2020, he was declared Best Player & Batsman.* Earlier, Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi in his address congratulated Honourary Lieutenant Fakhar Zaman for his remarkable achievements for Pakistan in the field of cricket. He underscored that Pakistan Navy has been supporting various sports including Squash, Sailing, hockey, football etc and has produced number of professional players that represented Pakistan and earned laurels for the country. He highlighted that Pakistan Navy will continue patronage the sports culture at both national and international level. The epaulette award ceremony was attended by Civil, Military and dignitaries from PCB. Beside Ex Cricket Players and family members of Fakhar Zaman.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343522998859542528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343523001904607232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343523003817193474







        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram





        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Mohammad Amjad Khan Niazi has assigned the rank of honorary lieutenant of cricketer Fakhr Zaman to Pak Navy on the basis of outstanding performance in the field of cricket and commitment to the Pak Navy. A special ceremony was held at Naval Headquarters. Gai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed_yusuf

Who is the other person

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

syed_yusuf said:


> Who is the other person


Probably his father


----------



## ghazi52

Honorable Hammad Obaid Ibrahim Salam Alzabi, the ambassador of UAE, appointed in Pakistan, visited Naval Headquarters Islamabad and met with Amir Al-Bahr Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

Why are we still training these desert rats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344209188218675201


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344209190361952258











        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram





        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MIRauf

Awan68 said:


> Why are we still training these desert rats.



$ revenue generated, also just as US DoD does with other Foreign Military personal training, create possible friendly faces that will have soft spot for you or buy into your narrative. Would you rather have them get trained by IN and buy into their narrative 100% ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Pakistan Navy Fleet Annual Efficiency Competition Parade was held at Pakistan Navy Dockyard, Karachi. Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi graced the occasion as Chief Guest. Upon his arrival, the Chief Guest was received by Commander Pakistan Fleet, Rear Admiral Naveed Ashraf. Speaking on the occasion, Chief of the Naval Staff expressed complete satisfaction over operational readiness of Pakistan Navy Fleet and lauded the dedication and professionalism of officers and men for successfully achieving significant operational objectives and milestones. The Admiral commended PN Fleet’s efforts and contributions towards regional maritime security and protection of Pakistan’s Sea Lines of Communication. He highlighted Pakistan Navy’s endeavors to ensure seaward security of Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ), Gwadar Port and maritime related projects of CPEC. Chief of the Naval Staff reiterated that Pakistan Navy is fully cognizant of changing geopolitical realities in the region and stands resolute to defend country’s sea frontiers. Earlier, in his welcome address, Commander Pakistan Fleet highlighted/ underlined/ accentuated Fleet operational activities undertaken during the year 2020, encompassing multi-dimensional events related to operational preparedness particularly conduct of Live Weapon Firings, Major Maritime Exercises SEASPARK 20, Regional Maritime Security Patrols and Over Seas Deployments. Later, Chief of the Naval Staff gave away Efficiency Award shields to best performing units of various Squadrons of Pakistan Navy Fleet.









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344574675095932929

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344574677881147392




        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram




        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Pak Navy in 2020 | Incredibly Professional - Indomitably Courageous & with Profound Combat Readiness*












        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



*Pakistan Navy | 2020 Complete Round Up*













        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Director General Public Relations - Navy*

3itStpmonsorhedd · 



> The Pak Navy's year 2020 ended with professional skills, bravery, martial preparation and faith in Allah Subhan and Almighty. The Pak Navy is ready and committed to protect the maritime boundaries and naval interests of the motherland







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1028611500948478


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Navy in the year 2020*







https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
December 31, 2020


1. The year 2020, remained encumbered in terms of Pakistan Navy (PN) multifaceted operational activities and initiatives in the wake of COVID-19 pandemic. As the world is combating against the deadly virus and Pakistan was no exception to it. PN accomplished its objectives in various domains ranging from exercising combat readiness at sea and providing assistance to local populace during various natural calamities through relief operations. The broad contours of the initiatives span over the year are highlighted in the ensuing paragraphs.

2. PN Participation in Bilateral & Multinational Naval Exercises. In Combat Readiness domain, PN participated in various bilateral exercises that include Ex Sea Guardians-2020 with PLA (Navy), Ex White Star-2020 with Royal Britain Navy, Ex MAVI BALINA 2020 and Ex TURGUTREIS-V with Turkish Navy. The naval drills were designed to further strengthen mutual learning, experience sharing and to enhance interoperability between participating navies. In addition to bilateral exercises, PN ships while maintaining Regional Maritime Security Patrol in the region participated in passage exercises with naval ships of Japanese Maritime Self Defense Force, South Korean Navy, Royal Navy and Coordinated joint patrol with Turkish Navy. The passage exercises encompassed various operational serials with aim to augment collaborative efforts to ensure maritime security in the region.

3. Ex Seaspark-2020. Beside Pakistan Navy’s major maritime exercise SEASPARK-2020 was also held at Karachi. The biennial exercise is steered to assess war preparedness & validate operational plans of Pakistan Navy in cognizance to emerging regional and global challenges. The exercise SEASPARK-2020 was conducted in Arabian Sea along Pakistan Coast from Jiwani to Sir Creek. Naval platforms/ assets of Pakistan Navy, Special Forces & Pak Marines along with Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA), Pak Army and Pakistan Air Force participated in the exercise. Conduct of such multi-faceted exercises helps to ensure operational readiness and resilient response to any eventuality. Pakistan Navy is committed to provide secure maritime environment in the global commons for international shipping and counter illicit activities out at sea. All the exercises were conducted under implementation of stringent COVID-19 protocols.

4. Successful Fire Power Displays by Pakistan Navy. During the sea operations, Pakistan Navy successfully demonstrated Fire Power at North Arabian Sea by launching ant ship missiles from various fleet combat platforms including Surface, Sub-Surface and Aviation units. The successful firings have corroborated Pakistan Navy’s warfare capabilities and sustained combat potential to support mission executions and reaffirmed PN’s professionalism and combat potential.

5. PN Ships’ Overseas Deployment. As part overseas deployments, PN ships continued the regional patrols and visited various ports as part of foreign policy objective. PN ships visited ports of Oman, Kenya, Tanzania, Seychelles, Turkey, Jordon and Kingdom of Saudi Arabia (KSA). During these visits, PN officers called on various military and government officials of the host countries and discussed matters of mutual interests. PN ships provided humanitarian assistance to further develop cordial relations with host Navies. The deployment of PN Ships effectively promoted a peaceful and progressive image of Pakistan. This opportunity was aptly utilized to highlight atrocities of Indian Armed Forces in Indian Illegally Occupied Jammu & Kashmir (IIOJ&K).

6. Assuming Command of Combined Task Force (CTF-151). Pakistan Navy assumed Command of Multinational Combined Task Force 151 (CTF-151) for the ninth time. CTF-151 is one of the three Combined Task Forces operating under Commander Combined Maritime Forces (CMF). Its mission is to suppress piracy in the Horn of Africa, Gulf of Aden and adjoining ocean space under CMF.

7. Pakistan Navy Developmental Programs & Acquisitions. PN developmental and Acquisitions program continued throughout the year. The inductions include maritime patrol aircrafts (MPA) & unmanned aerial systems which enhanced operational capability of PN air arm. Besides, induction of LUNA NG Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) also augmented Pakistan Navy’s Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance (ISR) capabilities in maritime domain especially in Creeks area along the Coastal belt. Launching of 1st Ship of Type-054 A/P Class Frigate and Keel laying of 2nd Ship of same type marked a significant milestone in induction of cutting-edge Frigate for Pakistan Navy. The Type-054 Class, fitted with latest Surface, Subsurface, Anti-air weapons, Combat Management System and Sensors is one of the technologically advanced addition in Pakistan Navy Fleet. In addition, keel laying of 2nd MILGEM Class Corvette was held at Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KS&EW). PN also inducted two state of the art corvettes PNS YARMOOK and PNS TABUK to its Fleet. The corvettes possess latest weapons & sensors having sophisticated self-protection and terminal defence systems being constructed at Romania.

8. Joint Maritime Information Coordination Centre (JMICC). Pakistan Navy inauguration new state of the art Joint Maritime Information Coordination Centre (JMICC) at Karachi. JMICC functions as a nerve centre to harmonize the efforts of all maritime related organizations/ agencies. It helps generating a coordinated response to maritime security challenges within Pakistan’s Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ), primarily through information sharing and inter department/ agency coordination.

9. Seizure of Contraband Items by Pakistan Navy. During the entire year, PN remained vigilant in thwarting the criminal element in smuggling of drugs along coastal belt. In various joint intelligence operations with Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA), Pakistan Customs and Anti-Narcotics Force (ANF) intercepted and confiscated huge caches of narcotics/ drugs worth billions of rupees in international market. The successful execution of joint Anti-Narcotics Operations against narcotics smuggling was based on prolonged surveillance, operational coordination and timely relay of information. Pakistan Navy’s effective monitoring of our coastline and seas demonstrates to curb any illegal purpose.

10. Inauguration of Educational Facilities. Pakistan Navy made prominent contributions in educational field during the year 2020. The inauguration of Pakistan Maritime Science and Technology Park (PMSTP) is a core objective to project jump start national blue economy through promotion of maritime sciences, technologies and businesses. PMSTP will also act as a vibrant platform for academia, government, industry collaboration and to further facilitate start-ups, industries, entrepreneurs through policy support and contribute in national GDP besides playing a critical role in mapping of national offshore riches. Besides, ground breaking of Bahria University dental College & Hospital was held. Bahria University is developing a Health Sciences Complex at Bahria University Medical & Dental College (BUM&DC), Karachi. In first phase of Health Sciences complex, Bahria University Medical & Dental College will be constructed. During Second phase, Pakistan Navy Nursing College & Medical Training School will be established and in the last phase, Allied Health Sciences & College of Physical Therapy will also be established.

11. PN Humanitarian Assistance Operations amid COVID-19 Pandemic. During the entire year, Pakistan Navy extended nationwide humanitarian assistance to aggrieved families during Corona Virus Pandemic and distributed food/ commodities & Personal Protective Equipment (PPEs) at various cities/ towns, small villages/ Goths and hospitals across Pakistan. Thousands of ration bags carrying edibles /supplies and cash amounts were distributed to needy families in all the provinces of Pakistan. PN troops reached out to families in far-flung and rural areas of entire country for assistance. Additionally, Pakistan Navy in collaboration with philanthropist association distributed kits of Personal Protective suits along other necessary equipment to different authorities & hospitals in various cities. Pakistan Navy Women Association (PNWA) also remained vibrant in providing relief goods, restoring hope, educating community about safety precautions and extends donations to low-income and daily wages personne.

12. During the year 2020, Pakistan Navy in collaboration with various welfare associations and philanthropist foundations established free Medical Camps at far flung rural areas of Sindh and Baluchistan. PN medical teams comprised of qualified specialists provided free quality treatment to local populace as gesture of humanity. At free medical camps, patients were comprehensively briefed and enlightened about various infectious diseases and their preventive measures particularly against COVID – 19 pandemic. In the aftermath of heavy rains in Sindh, Pakistan Navy rescue and emergency response teams conducted disaster relief operation in collaboration with civil administration in rain-hit areas. The team evacuated large number of local inhabitants stranded in rain flooded areas and provided them relief goods/ ration bags. During heavy spell of rain in Karachi, Pakistan Navy’s rescue and relief operation continued in various parts of the city. In assistance to civil administration, PN Emergency and response teams along with boats and requisite lifesaving equipment were deployed in different areas of the city in providing assistance to aggrieved populace
.;
13. PN Laurels in Sports Field. In sports field, Pakistan Navy won laurels in different sports events. Pakistan Navy successfully defended the title of 27th National shooting championship consecutively for the 3rd time and also won Nation Sailing Championship. Pakistan Navy organized 14th CNS international squash championship in which players from 6 foreign countries participated. The 3rd PN international nautical competition was also held at Karachi in which six international teams participated.

14. PN Tree Plantation Campaign Pakistan Navy Spring Tree Plantation Campaign-2020 was conducted in line with govt. policy for a clean and green Pakistan. In this campaign PN Planned to plant three hundred thousand saplings alone at Margalla Hills. Whereas, fifth consecutive year campaign on Mangroves Plantation in the Coastal Areas of Sindh and Baluchistan provinces entailed to plant over 03 million mangroves in coastal area. The campaign is marked to contribute towards improving ecosystem, subsiding alarming climate changes and meaningfully participating in national drive of Plant for Pakistan in line with vision of the government.

15. Pakistan Navy in service of the nation shall always commit to defend the sea frontiers and augment in nation building objectives and initiatives.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=754947522120504


----------



## farok84

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348891194567360514

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

farok84 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348891194567360514


I think it was one of the Tariq Class ship ..... ???

Anyone noticed .... this ???

other than this I think its the first time PN is releasing the video of subsurface launch of AShM missiles from Agosta Submarines

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tipu7

HRK said:


> I think it was one of the Tariq Class ship ..... ???
> 
> Anyone noticed .... this ???
> 
> other than this I think its the first time PN is releasing the video of subsurface launch of AShM missiles from Agosta Submarines


Yes for both. 
We have used Tariq class as target vessel earlier too. 

By the way, was it upgraded Khalid class? Any hunch?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

Tipu7 said:


> Yes for both.
> We have used Tariq class as target vessel earlier too.
> 
> By the way, was it upgraded Khalid class? Any hunch?


I believe first upgraded submarine from Turkey was handover to PN last year in first half and second in expected to join in this year so probably it was the first upgraded Agosta sub which was shown in this video .... otherwise there is no reason to conduct such extensive exercise and then make it public with a submarine which is in service from decades in PN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SD 10

HRK said:


> I believe first upgraded submarine from Turkey was handover to PN last year in first half and second in expected to join in this year so probably it was the first upgraded Agosta sub which was shown in this video .... otherwise there is no reason to conduct such extensive exercise and then make it public with a submarine which is in service from decades in PN


So babur slcm + Upgrded khalid class?


----------



## HRK

SD 10 said:


> So babur slcm + Upgrded khalid class?


I think in this video it was exocet missile which was shown ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=671796660182816

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Apparently @pakistannavy has given a proper farewell to the grand old PNS Shahjahan, the DDG-186 'Tariq Class' Destroyer by sending it to the bottom of the Arabian sea. She started service with the @RoyalNavy in 1978 as HMS Avenger, and was commissioned in Pak Navy in 1994. https://t.co/4u6MYW2Cd6

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Commander Karachi Command's Annual Efficiency Award for the Year 2020 was held at Bahria Auditorium Karachi. Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi was a special guest of the ceremony. Commander Karachi Vice Admiral Faisal Rasool Lodhi on arrival in the ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MIRauf

That looked like the Torpedo hit, not seeing the Missile Hit, would have love the see the Missile Strike impact.

PS: Post # 3586, top most picture shows Harpoon Launcher still intact along with Phalanx Still mounted, not from same time frame ? I take it.


----------



## Packee

fatman17 said:


> Apparently @pakistannavy has given a proper farewell to the grand old PNS Shahjahan, the DDG-186 'Tariq Class' Destroyer by sending it to the bottom of the Arabian sea. She started service with the @RoyalNavy in 1978 as HMS Avenger, and was commissioned in Pak Navy in 1994. https://t.co/4u6MYW2Cd6
> View attachment 706478
> View attachment 706479


Wasn't the PNS Shah Jahan formerly known as the HMS Active, not the HMS Avenger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cdre Javed Iqbal, Cdre Muhammad Sohail Arshad & Cdre Salman Ilyas have been promoted to the rank of Rear Admiral.The newly promoted R/Admirals are graduates of PN War College & NDU. The officers have vast experience of various Command & Staff appointments & are recipient of SI(M).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pak Navy Commodor Javed Iqbal, Commander Muhammad Sohail Arshdawar Commodor Salman Ilyas have been promoted to the post of Rear Admiral. 

The progressive flag officers have been reserved from Pakistan Navy War College Lahore and National Defence University Islamabad and the three officers are starred. Imtiaz (Military) has been awarded. All three officers have vast experience of multiple commands and staff appointments of Pak Navy. 

*Rear Admiral Javed Iqbal *received a commission in 1989 at the Pak Navy's Vepen Engineering Branch in 1989 He got a Masters Degree in Communication and Electrical Systems from the UK. Commanding Officer Naval Precision Electronic Complex and Commander Technical Support ( Coastal) include Jinnah Naval Base and Marah. Their main staff deployments are PN Technical Liaison Officer in France, Senior Staff Officer of Commander Logistics (Sub Marine) Naval Headquarters Director Sub Marine Maintenance and Chief Manager Technical at My Time Technical Complex. Included.


*Rear Admiral Mohammad Sohail Arshad* received a commission in 1989 at the Vapin Engineering Branch of Pakistan Navy. His important command deployments include Deputy Managing Director Sub Marine and General Manager Sub Marine Projects. In his key staff deployments. Staff Officer Commander Sub Marine (Electrical), Staff Officer (Sub Marine) Commander Logistics Headquarters and Technical Member AGOSTA 90-B Sub Marine France and DG Sub Marine Projects. He included in Pakistan Navy War College Lahore as Director of Staff Also performed the duties.

*Rear Admiral Salman Ilyas* received commission in 1990 at the construction branch of Pakistan Navy. He got a Master's degree in (Naval Architecture) from UK. Commandant PNS Karsaz and General Manager (Technical) Karachi in his important command deployments. Ship yard and engineering works included. Their main staff deployments include Assistant Manager (Structurend Quality Assurance) Saudi Arabia, Pakistan Navy Documentary Manager Piping and Manager Karachi Ship Yard and Engineering Works (Design & Ship Building). Rear Admiral Salman Ilya He also performed his duties as Director of Naval Constructions at Naval Headquarters Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

AMAN 21

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

Fire power demo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Pakistan Navy Coastal Command Annual Efficiency Award Ceremony was held at PNS QASIM, Manora. Chief of Staff, Vice Admiral Ahmed Saeed graced the occasion as Chief Guest. Upon his arrival, the Chief Guest was received by Commander Coast, Vice Admiral Zahid Ilyas. While addressing the ceremony, the Chief Guest highlighted that Coastal Command has actively accomplished its operational tasks despite Covid 19 pandemic. The Admiral expressed complete satisfaction over operational readiness of Pakistan Navy Coastal Command in tackling prevailing challenges of security situation. Chief of Staff acknowledged the unflinching dedication of Coastal Command and professionalism displayed by its officers and men in accomplishing the assigned tasks. He lauded the welfare initiatives and efforts of Coastal Command during ongoing pandemic by establishing Free Medical Camps, distribution of ration bags and Personal Protective Equipment (PPEs) at doorstep of aggrieved people in far flung locations of coastal and creek areas. Earlier, in his welcome address, Commander Coast Vice Admiral Zahid Ilyas highlighted the operational achievements of Coastal Command and presented a resume of activities undertaken during the year 2020. Later, Chief of Staff Guest gave away efficiency shields to the units for their best performance, during the year 2020. The ceremony was attended by a large number of senior serving and retired Naval Officers, CPOs/Sailors and civilians of Pakistan Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cool_Soldier

it looks like a big hit as ship went down in seconds.


----------



## aziqbal

not sure where to add but heres the Turkish designed fast attack boat at Gwader , bottom right

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy's Coastal Command's Annual Award for the Year 2020 was held at PNS Qasim, Manora. Chief of Staff Vice Admiral Ahmed Saeed was a special guest of the ceremony. Commander Coast Vice Admiral Zahid on his arrival. Elias welcomed a special guest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Pakistan Navy Ship NASR has sailed on Humanitarian Assistance and Disaster Relief (HADR) mission to African countries. The mission is tailored to assist vulnerable population affected by natural disasters. The Ship is carrying food aid for flood-stricken and drought ridden African countries. During the deployment, PNS NASR will provide assistance at Djibouti, Sudan and Niger. The ship will also undertake goodwill visit to Mombasa, Kenya. *The deployment of PNS NASR is undertaken in close coordination with the Ministry of Foreign Affairs & in line with Government's Engage Africa policy that seeks to enhance bilateral relations and to explore new avenues of cooperation with African countries.











 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350720155211472902 *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351132912188583941

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Scorpiooo

fatman17 said:


> Apparently @pakistannavy has given a proper farewell to the grand old PNS Shahjahan, the DDG-186 'Tariq Class' Destroyer by sending it to the bottom of the Arabian sea. She started service with the @RoyalNavy in 1978 as HMS Avenger, and was commissioned in Pak Navy in 1994. https://t.co/4u6MYW2Cd6
> View attachment 706478
> View attachment 706479


Why they waste it, why not utilize its iron

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Scorpiooo said:


> Why they waste it, why not utilize its iron


Derelict


----------



## fatman17

Milgem

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Rear Admiral Abid Hameed has taken over the Logistic Command of Pakistan Navy in an impressive change of Command ceremony held at PN Dockyard. He took over the command from Rear Admiral Adnan Khaliq.
Rear Admiral Abid Hameed would now be incharge of Logistic support to all PN Units, Ships, Establishments and repair/ maintenance facilities of Pakistan Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Jordan Armed Forces, Major General Yousef A Al Hnaity called on Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad.
Upon arrival, CJCS Jordan Armed Forces was received by the Naval Chief and a smartly turned out contingent of Pakistan Navy presented Guard of Honour. Thereafter, the dignitary laid floral wreath at the Shuhada Monument.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan, H.E Nong Rong holds meetings with Rear Admiral Jawad Ahmed, Commander Pakistan Navy Western Command.
He appreciated efforts by Pak Armed Forces in safeguarding smooth progress of CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohsin A

Scorpiooo said:


> Why they waste it, why not utilize its iron



Personally, I would have parked it up at Gwadar as a temporary backup ship just in case.
Anyhow, what's done is now done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

Mohsin A said:


> Personally, I would have parked it up at Gwadar as a temporary backup ship just in case.
> Anyhow, what's done is now done.



sinking a ship demonstrates the weapons capability

agreed its what rich nations do but its like doing a missile test

it reminds everyone that these weapons can do what they are designed to do

and that is used in war and carry out devastating tasks

deterrence through strength

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

ghazi52 said:


> Rear Admiral Abid Hameed has taken over the Logistic Command of Pakistan Navy in an impressive change of Command ceremony held at PN Dockyard. He took over the command from Rear Admiral Adnan Khaliq.
> Rear Admiral Abid Hameed would now be incharge of Logistic support to all PN Units, Ships, Establishments and repair/ maintenance facilities of Pakistan Navy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 710372
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 710373


which ship is in background?


----------



## NAS & GOA

Mohsin A said:


> Personally, I would have parked it up at Gwadar as a temporary backup ship just in case.
> Anyhow, what's done is now done.



parking or preserving an old life expired ship requires huge resources And a very capable potential of industrial setup . The second thing that it requires Is a large Number of old ships to provide a commonality of inventory . Pakistan Navy does not have A large industrial setup and resources to support Such Lavish Undertaking
I I can explain more on the topic But that will take a lot of time. Moreover the actual life testing of a missile or a weapon system is a very costly affair and if you have you are able to Test 4-5 weapon systems on an old discarded platform It actually makes for the money that you spend on the Live testing of those weapons systems


nomi007 said:


> which ship is in background?


Not a ship.... It seems to be a Floating dock

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan

Mohsin A said:


> Personally, I would have parked it up at Gwadar as a temporary backup ship just in case.
> Anyhow, what's done is now done.



Hi,

A backup ship doing what--->

Maybe to murder own seamen---.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=261641642063638

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aziqbal

these type of exercises are very important 

its shows Pakistan is on the map and raises our profile 

working with powerful country it demonstrates Pakistans resolve in the world 

we are no isolated and lonely we are very much integrated into the rest of the worlds forces 

otherwise we could easily end up like Syria or North Korea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kursed

Navy boys are not coming slow. =) Need just 5 more years...


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=412291090073967

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=727905011445603

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GriffinsRule

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=727905011445603


I see lots of Chinese, Brits, SAARC and ME, Australia, Malaysians, Japanese, Turks and even Russians a few times, but didn't see any Americans. Editing overlook or on purpose, or did I just miss it?


----------



## TOPGUN

ghazi52 said:


> Rear Admiral Abid Hameed has taken over the Logistic Command of Pakistan Navy in an impressive change of Command ceremony held at PN Dockyard. He took over the command from Rear Admiral Adnan Khaliq.
> Rear Admiral Abid Hameed would now be incharge of Logistic support to all PN Units, Ships, Establishments and repair/ maintenance facilities of Pakistan Navy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 710372
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 710373



Guys what kind of ship is that in the back round ? is it a landing ship ? thanks.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=261641642063638


@Trailer23 is going to LoVe this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*China Pakistan naval cooperation enhancing later’s offensive capabilit*



February 8, 2021






*Admiral M Amjad Khan Niazi, Chief of the Naval Staff of the Pakistan Navy, during an exclusive interview with the Global Times, said that Pakistan’s procurement of naval hardware from China will significantly boost the navy’s offensive capability. Pakistan has recently procured F-22P frigates, fast attack craft (missile), helicopters, state-of-the-art survey ship and contracted construction of eight Hangor-class submarines, four Type 054A/P ships and medium-altitude long-endurance unmanned combat aerial vehicles from China.*

Naval collaboration between China and Pakistan is strengthening with a series of arms procurements, as Pakistan is acquiring Chinese-made frigates that will be one of the most technologically advanced platforms of the Pakistan Navy and submarines that would substantially add to the offensive capability of the Pakistan Navy, Admiral M Amjad Khan Niazi, Chief of the Naval Staff of the Pakistan Navy, told the Global Times in a recent exclusive interview.

When asked about the recent major procurement and modernization programs of Pakistan, particularly from China, Admiral Niazi said that naval collaboration between the two countries has been strengthened with the procurement of F-22P frigates, fast attack craft (missile), helicopters and state-of-the-art survey ship. The Pakistan Navy has also contracted construction of eight Hangor-class submarines, four Type 054A/P ships and medium-altitude long-endurance unmanned combat aerial vehicles from China, Admiral Niazi said.

Elaborating on the ongoing procurements, Admiral Niazi said that the contract for acquisition of eight Hangor-class submarines was signed with China Shipbuilding & Offshore International Co Ltd. Of these, four submarines will be constructed in China while the other four will be built in Pakistan. “These submarines, once inducted, would substantially add to the offensive capability of the Pakistan Navy Fleet.”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

AMAN-21, the 7th Exercise of the AMAN series is being held from 11-16 February 2021. The exercise is one of the mega events of Pakistan Navy held biennially to signify the commitment towards making seas safer for positive human activities while inviting regional and extra-regional navies.This year the AMAN Exercise is being attended by up to 45 countries with their ships, aircraft, Special Operation Forces and a large number of observers.

Besides, National Institute of Maritime Affairs (NIMA),under the auspices of Pakistan Navy, is holding International Maritime Conference (IMC-21) from 13 to 15 February 2021. International Maritime Conference would cover the thoughts of distinguished International and National scholars on the theme of “Development of Blue Economy under a Secure and Sustainable Environment: A Shared Future for Western Indian Ocean Region”.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Pakistan needs to stop this DRAMAY BAZI---.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## arjunk

ghazi52 said:


> AMAN-21, the 7th Exercise of the AMAN series is being held from 11-16 February 2021. The exercise is one of the mega events of Pakistan Navy held biennially to signify the commitment towards making seas safer for positive human activities while inviting regional and extra-regional navies.This year the AMAN Exercise is being attended by up to 45 countries with their ships, aircraft, Special Operation Forces and a large number of observers.
> 
> Besides, National Institute of Maritime Affairs (NIMA),under the auspices of Pakistan Navy, is holding International Maritime Conference (IMC-21) from 13 to 15 February 2021. International Maritime Conference would cover the thoughts of distinguished International and National scholars on the theme of “Development of Blue Economy under a Secure and Sustainable Environment: A Shared Future for Western Indian Ocean Region”.


Afghanistan has a navy?? Or is that another flag

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

arjunk said:


> Afghanistan has a navy?? Or is that another flag


Lmao probably an observer or so. Military attache or guest.


----------



## Trailer23

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> @Trailer23 is going to LoVe this.


Truth be told, not the best footage to work with. I mean there are a few shots here and there, but not something i'd lean on.

The last Aman song was bad enough..., I was really hoping they would've lifted their game. To my surprise - nothing has changed.

Lets see what we'll get from the flyboys in 15 Days to celebrate 27th Feb.

Either way, i'll be coming out with my own vid. Someone needs to do something to keep the adrenaline pumping. I can't put up with the: sky is blue - mera junoon (etc).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghost 125

MastanKhan said:


> Pakistan needs to stop this DRAMAY BAZI---.


exactly....this is more of a festival thn exercise


----------



## GriffinsRule

Ghost 125 said:


> exactly....this is more of a festival thn exercise


PN is providing Covid relief to all the navies, in its own way

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1410298272641132

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361384215758135297

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Chief of Naval Staff Discloses New Procurements: Shallow Water Attack Submarines, MALE UAVs & a new Helicopter Fleet

The Chief of Naval Staff of the Pakistan Navy Admiral Amjad Khan Niazi recently held a wide-ranging interview with international media network the Global Times. Although he talked about a variety of stuff, a few things that stood out were revelations that the Pakistan Navy is procuring “Medium-Altitude Long-Endurance unmanned combat aerial vehicles” from China. This would point to the earlier news we broke of Pakistan buying CH-4 MALE attack drones from China.

He also disclosed that aside from the eight Type 039B AIP attack submarines Pakistan is constructing with China, Pakistan is also procuring new “shallow-water attack submarines”. We believe this may be from a European country.

The CNS also revealed that the Pakistan Navy is acquiring a new modern helicopter fleet.

All these are in addition to the 4x Type 054AP frigates, 10x jet Sea Sultan Long-Range Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA), 8x Type 039B AIP submarines, new Fast Attack Craft (Missile) boats, RAS-72 Sea Eagle MPAs, Missile systems and 4x MIlGEM-Class Corvettes and new Offshore Patrol Vessels the Pakistan Navy is acquiring.

The CNS also said The Pakistan Navy development strategy is based on “progressive capability enhancement” to create a balanced, potent, and combat-ready force to meet evolving threats.

The CNS said, “It is heartening to know that the PLA Navy now operates two aircraft carriers. The PN would like to conduct an exercise with these carriers whenever an opportunity arises.”


Categories: Sea
Tags: MIlGEM-Class Corvettes, Pakistan, Pakistan Navy, PLAN, Sea Sultan, Type 054AP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361656260928544774

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Re-upping shot, as previous tweet was deleted. Via @Fbi6fgjRl130q4U. I do think these are Pakistani hulls but tbc, of course its possible Hudong has joined Huangpu in building new hulls for #PLAN. In any case impressive progress. Also unusual & lovely (drone?) picture quality. https://t.co/gJPrDqZfxG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363858450686504965

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364153971066114048

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Hingol Class Maritime Patrol Vessels (MPVs) of Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) at Karachi Port.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://www.facebook.com/DgprNavy/photos/a.2895512217397399/2895512287397392

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368870072761135105.


The deployment of #PakNavy Ship on Regional Maritime Security Patrol (RMSP) in Gulf of Aden & NAS is part of PN initiative to contribute toward regional maritime security & to support Intl efforts against the menace of maritime terrorism, piracy & narco-arms smuggling.(2/2)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TOPGUN

The Eagle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/DgprNavy/photos/a.2895512217397399/2895512287397392



Why isn't there a main gun on the PN Alamgir ?


----------



## The Eagle

TOPGUN said:


> Why isn't there a main gun on the PN Alamgir ?



May be, replaced with Harba.


----------



## AMG_12

The Eagle said:


> May be, replaced with Harba.





TOPGUN said:


> Why isn't there a main gun on the PN Alamgir ?


The main gun, 76mm, is mounted on the superstructure (visible in the picture). Alamgir has harpoon launchers not Harba.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

AMG_12 said:


> The main gun, 76mm, is mounted on the superstructure (visible in the picture). Alamgir has harpoon launchers not Harba.



I can be wrong about 4 launch tubes on front so, thanks.


----------



## Incog_nito

I got my answer today about the Chinese Type-55 ship. I used to consider it as a Destroyer but today after seeing a video on YouTube I'm clear that it's a Naval Cruiser and not a Naval Destroyer.

Also, can someone elaborate on the fact that PN is looking to acquire some 4 Type-52D in the coming time?


----------



## Cool_Soldier

let type 54 P join to PN then next logical choice would be type 55 OR type 52 D.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yasser76

AMG_12 said:


> The main gun, 76mm, is mounted on the superstructure (visible in the picture). Alamgir has harpoon launchers not Harba.




Yes, where traditionally the gun was mounted at front of ship is where OHPs had their Standard SAM fixture, this was removed prior to delivery to Pakistan so we placed Harpoons there instead.


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi is on official visit to Qatar. During the visit, the Naval Chief called on Chief of Staff Qatar Armed Forces (QAF) Lt General (Pilot) Ghanem bin Shaheen Al-Ghanem, Commander Qatar Emiri Naval Forces (QENF) Major General Abdullah Hassan Al-Sulaiti and Commander Qatar Emiri Air Force (QEAF) Major General (Pilot) Salem Hamad Eqail Al-Nabet separately.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369214287722450945

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yasser76

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369214287722450945




In last month ACM, COAS, CJCSC and now CNS have all visited Qatar. Unprecedented and it seems a signal to UAE and Saudi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Incog_nito

Cool_Soldier said:


> let type 54 P join to PN then next logical choice would be type 55 OR type 52 D.



As PN Type-52D are destroyer class, so PN might be inducting those not Type-55 which are actually Cruisers.


----------



## Ali_Baba

Yasser76 said:


> In last month ACM, COAS, CJCSC and now CNS have all visited Qatar. Unprecedented and it seems a signal to UAE and Saudi.



And the Saudi's and UAE are training with the mortal enemy of Pakistan, India right now aswell ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GriffinsRule

The Eagle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/DgprNavy/photos/a.2895512217397399/2895512287397392


Is that a UAV on the right side of the deck on Alamgir?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

The Six mentioned by Cheif are the new heavy types, source and details unknown but I doubt it’s going to be 7500 ton class 052c/d 
It’s not just buying them but able to sustain their operations too and tonnage = more $$$


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi during an official visit to United Arab Emirates (UAE) called on Chief of Staff UAE Armed Forces Lt General Hamad Mohamed Thani Al Rumaithi and Commander UAE Naval Forces Rear Admiral (Pilot) Saeed Bin Hamdan Al Nahyan separately.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GriffinsRule

Pak Forums


News from all around Pakistan, covering the local, business, political, to the scientific, technological, sports and entertainment news.



pk.news


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370304875171606529

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371691496248897537

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichmarshal

ghazi52 said:


> Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi is on official visit to Qatar. During the visit, the Naval Chief called on Chief of Staff Qatar Armed Forces (QAF) Lt General (Pilot) Ghanem bin Shaheen Al-Ghanem, Commander Qatar Emiri Naval Forces (QENF) Major General Abdullah Hassan Al-Sulaiti and Commander Qatar Emiri Air Force (QEAF) Major General (Pilot) Salem Hamad Eqail Al-Nabet separately.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 723176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 723177



these disgracers cant even march properly, wt to expect of them to put up any sort of a fight...... the qatari to our left is out of step

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://www.facebook.com/DgprNavy/photos/a.2902875309994423/2902875363327751

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Nepal Army Command and Staff College delegation visit to Naval Headquarters Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rear Admiral Ovais Ahmed Bilgrami assumed the responsibilities as Commander Karachi (COMKAR) during Change of Command ceremony held at Karachi. Vice Admiral Faisal Rasul Lodhi handed over the Command to the newly appointed Commander Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373902800330104836

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy celebrated Pakistan Day with traditional zeal. This promising day is reminiscent of great efforts of Muslims of sub-continent when they determine their destiny in line with vision of our great leaders. The day resonates the demand of a separate homeland to safeguard sanctity of rights of Muslims in the sub-continent.
The day dawned with Gun Salutes and prayers were offered for solidarity and longevity of the beloved homeland. Flag hoisting ceremonies and illuminations were organized onboard Pakistan Navy Ships and Establishments as per ceremonial norms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

23 march ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Lieutenant Pawan Singh, a Sikh officer, representing Pakistan Navy during Pakistan Day Parade

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi, Chief of the Naval Staff visited PAF Air War College Institute, Faisal today. On his arrival he was received by Air Vice Marshal Zulfiqar Ahmed, President Air War College Institute. The Chief Guest congratulated the AWCI team for achieving the educational standards worthy of an institute of the highest caliber as the college was formally conferred the status of an Independent Degree Awarding Institute by the President of Pakistan,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=225740069241385

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Two Pak Naval ships pay visit to Qatar*









https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
March 29, 2021


Pakistan Navy Ships PNS Alamgir and PNS Azmat, on Monday, paid a visit to Qatar.

On arrival in Doha, the senior officials of Qatar Emiri Naval Forces warmly welcomed the Pakistan Navy ships.

As per the details issued by the Spokesperson of Pakistan Navy, the Mission Commander held important meetings with the host authorities and discussed issues of mutual interest, including the promotion of bilateral maritime cooperation.

Joint naval drill Asad-Al-Bahr of the ships of Pakistan Navy and Qatar Emiri Naval Forces was conducted.
PNS Alamgir and PNS Azmat participated in the exercise along with the ships of Qatar Emiri Naval Forces and Qatar Emiri Air Force. Various operations were practically demonstrated during the exercise.

As per the details issued by the Spokesperson of Pakistan Navy, the institute is working with high zeal and vigour to ensure the marine safety of the country's premises.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The newly appointed Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Zaheer Ahmed Baber Sidhu visited Naval Headquarters after assumption of Command and met Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi.
Upon arrival at Naval Headquarters, Chief of the Air Staff was received by Naval Chief. A smartly turned out contingent of Pakistan Navy presented Guard of Honour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Ships ALAMGIR & AZMAT during Overseas Deployment visited port HAMAD (Doha), Qatar and participated in bilateral exercise Asad Al Bahr-II with Qatar Emiri Naval Forces (QENF).

Upon arrival at Doha, PN ships were warmly welcomed by senior officers of QENF and Defence Attache of Pakistan. During the visit the Mission Commander of PN Flotilla called on various dignities of host country. In addition, the planning and coordination of bilateral exercise was undertaken with Qatar Emiri Naval and Air Force officers.

On completion of port visit, the bilateral exercise Asad Al Bahr-II was undertaken between PN and QENF ships HUWAR, DAMSAH and KAAN participated in the exercise along with aircraft of Qatar Emiri Air Forces (QEAF). 

The exercise was aimed to strengthen bilateral ties, enhance naval collaboration and interoperability among the two navies. Participation in exercise Asad Al Bahr-II is a manifestation of PN resolve to work with friendly navies to promote peace and security in the region.

Pakistan and Qatar enjoy closed friendly ties and cordial relations. Port visit by PN ships followed by Ex Asad Al Bahr-II is expected to contribute in further enhancing the bilateral ties between friendly countries

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376449584579362819

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Ship NASR paid goodwill visit to Mombasa Kenya as part of Overseas Deployment to African region. Upon arrival at port of Mombasa,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Command and Staff Conference of Pakistan Navy concluded at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad. The Conference was chaired by Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GriffinsRule

Didnt see this news posted anywhere. Not sure why this is beyond our own shipyards capacity or capability to do...









Pakistan's Port Qasim Orders Four Tugs and Two Pilot Boats


Turkey's Sanmar Shipyards said it has won contracts worth $33.46 million to supply four new tugs and two new pilot boats for the…




www.marinelink.com






Turkey's Sanmar Shipyards said it has won contracts worth $33.46 million to supply four new tugs and two new pilot boats for the Port Qasim Authority (PQA) in Pakistan. The tugs are scheduled to be delivered in 12 months and the pilot boats in 10.

The contracts were awarded following an international tendering process during which Sanmar championed its new Kocacay range of escort and harbor tugs, based on the exclusive-to-Sanmar RAstar 3200SX design from Canada-based naval architects Robert Allan Ltd. The Sanmar Kocacay class tugs, designed in close cooperation with the Turkish tug builder and operator, and boast a unique sponsoned hull form, proven to provide significantly enhanced escort towing performance. Escort forces are enhanced by the effects of the sponsons as well as by the prominent foil-shaped escort skeg.

Three of the 32- by 13- by 5.6-meter liquefied natural gas (LNG) compatible tugs will have 75 tonnes of bollard pull ahead and astern, while the fourth will have an even greater BP of 85 tonnes.

The contracts with PQA for the ultra-modern tugs and two 20-meter pilot boats capable of 20 knots, were signed at a ceremony at the Ministry of Maritime office in Islamabad on March 29. It was witnessed by the Federal Minister for Maritime Affairs Syed Ali Haider Zaidi and Turkish Ambassador Ihsan Mustafa Yardakul. Commercial Projects Manager Ozge Abanuz and Procurement Manager Hakan Tunc represented Sanmar.

Afterward, PQA organized a celebration dinner, which was also attended by the Federal Minister for Maritime Affairs Syed Ali Haider Zaidi and his wife, along with Turkish Ambassador Ihsan Mustafa Yurdakul and Sanmar representatives.

The Minister invited Sanmar to build a shipyard in Pakistan, share its expertise and technology, and benefit from the local skilled and relatively low-cost workforce.

Ali Gurun, Vice President of Sanmar, said, “Sanmar has been delivering tugs to Pakistan since year 2000. We have tugs in KPT and PQA ports. However, this tender was one of the most challenging one due to tough competition. Our designers Robert Allan Ltd and supplier Kongsberg Marine have worked closely with Sanmar engineers to deliver best performance solution for PQA.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

GriffinsRule said:


> Didnt see this news posted anywhere. Not sure why this is beyond our own shipyards capacity or capability to do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan's Port Qasim Orders Four Tugs and Two Pilot Boats
> 
> 
> Turkey's Sanmar Shipyards said it has won contracts worth $33.46 million to supply four new tugs and two new pilot boats for the…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marinelink.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey's Sanmar Shipyards said it has won contracts worth $33.46 million to supply four new tugs and two new pilot boats for the Port Qasim Authority (PQA) in Pakistan. The tugs are scheduled to be delivered in 12 months and the pilot boats in 10.
> 
> The contracts were awarded following an international tendering process during which Sanmar championed its new Kocacay range of escort and harbor tugs, based on the exclusive-to-Sanmar RAstar 3200SX design from Canada-based naval architects Robert Allan Ltd. The Sanmar Kocacay class tugs, designed in close cooperation with the Turkish tug builder and operator, and boast a unique sponsoned hull form, proven to provide significantly enhanced escort towing performance. Escort forces are enhanced by the effects of the sponsons as well as by the prominent foil-shaped escort skeg.
> 
> Three of the 32- by 13- by 5.6-meter liquefied natural gas (LNG) compatible tugs will have 75 tonnes of bollard pull ahead and astern, while the fourth will have an even greater BP of 85 tonnes.
> 
> The contracts with PQA for the ultra-modern tugs and two 20-meter pilot boats capable of 20 knots, were signed at a ceremony at the Ministry of Maritime office in Islamabad on March 29. It was witnessed by the Federal Minister for Maritime Affairs Syed Ali Haider Zaidi and Turkish Ambassador Ihsan Mustafa Yardakul. Commercial Projects Manager Ozge Abanuz and Procurement Manager Hakan Tunc represented Sanmar.
> 
> Afterward, PQA organized a celebration dinner, which was also attended by the Federal Minister for Maritime Affairs Syed Ali Haider Zaidi and his wife, along with Turkish Ambassador Ihsan Mustafa Yurdakul and Sanmar representatives.
> 
> The Minister invited Sanmar to build a shipyard in Pakistan, share its expertise and technology, and benefit from the local skilled and relatively low-cost workforce.
> 
> Ali Gurun, Vice President of Sanmar, said, “Sanmar has been delivering tugs to Pakistan since year 2000. We have tugs in KPT and PQA ports. However, this tender was one of the most challenging one due to tough competition. Our designers Robert Allan Ltd and supplier Kongsberg Marine have worked closely with Sanmar engineers to deliver best performance solution for PQA.”


Those are not for the navy, they are for Port Qasim. Commercial tugs to aid in leaving and arrival of ships. That’s why it wasn’t in this section, otherwise there was an entire thread on it.
KSEW does have the capability to manufacture tugs, one was launched for the navy just a month ago and Pakistanis were making fun of KSEW in the comments for “just making a tug” and then the same ones were making fun of them for not making tugs in the new thread.……

anyways, KSEW does have the capability, they are currently full making ships, subs and tugs for the navy, likely why the order was outsourced. They should expand KSEW.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Pakistan Navy ships visit Iran's Bandar Abbas port - Pakistan Embassy Iran .*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378318135850197008



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378315970528169990








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378293778461638656











        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram







        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yasser76

Interestingly they are not naming the ships like they usually do, as one of them is US OHP Frigate!


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Yasser76 said:


> Interestingly they are not naming the ships like they usually do, as one of them is US OHP Frigate!


Yeah. The PN had wanted 6 OHPs, so I guess the plan was to name them after Mughal rulers.

That said, the PN might need to come up with a new naming convention since it's expanding so much.

It seemed in the old days the idea was to give 'important' ships (e.g., frigates, new submarines, etc) the names of Mughal rulers or Sahaba (ra), but now, it seems that it's all over the place.

IMO a good convention would be:

Sahaba / Mughals: Destroyers and Frigates
Weapons / Animals / Concepts (e.g., Courage): Submarines
Cities / Provinces / Rivers: Corvettes, Tankers, OPVs etc
Pakistani Figures: Bases

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yasser76

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Yeah. The PN had wanted 6 OHPs, so I guess the plan was to name them after Mughal rulers.
> 
> That said, the PN might need to come up with a new naming convention since it's expanding so much.
> 
> It seemed in the old days the idea was to give 'important' ships (e.g., frigates, new submarines, etc) the names of Mughal rulers or Sahaba (ra), but now, it seems that it's all over the place.
> 
> IMO a good convention would be:
> 
> Sahaba / Mughals: Destroyers and Frigates
> Weapons / Animals / Concepts (e.g., Courage): Submarines
> Cities / Provinces / Rivers: Corvettes, Tankers, OPVs etc
> Pakistani Figures: Bases



Ah, sorry Bilal, I meant PN was not naming the Ships visiting Iran as one of them is American made. Good, knowledgable post though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Participants of 22nd National Security Workshop visited Naval Headquarters, Islamabad. A detail briefing on ‘Pakistan Navy Challenges & Response’ was given to participant followed by Q & A session with Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi.

7:52 AM · Apr 5, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Ship AZMAT visited port Bandar Abbas, Iran during overseas deployment to Persian Gulf/ Gulf of Oman. Upon arrival, Islamic Republic of Iran Navy (IRIN) extended warm welcome and PN Ship was received by senior officers of IRIN and Defence Attache of Pakistan in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PNS Saif and PNS Aslat, both Zulfiquar-Class Guided Missile Frigates of the Pakistan Navy conducting patrols in the Indian Ocean

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy's Zulifqar-Class Frigates are equipped with: 
•2 quad launchers with C-802A AShM, 
•1 octuple launcher with FM-90N (CH-SA-N-4) SAM, 
•2 triple 324mm ASTT with ET-52C (A244/S) LWT, 
•2 RDC32 A/S rockets, 
•1 Type 730B (H/PJ-12) CIWS, 
•1 76mm gun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed_yusuf

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 732613
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan Navy's Zulifqar-Class Frigates are equipped with:
> •2 quad launchers with C-802A AShM,
> •1 octuple launcher with FM-90N (CH-SA-N-4) SAM,
> •2 triple 324mm ASTT with ET-52C (A244/S) LWT,
> •2 RDC32 A/S rockets,
> •1 Type 730B (H/PJ-12) CIWS,
> •1 76mm gun


2 ciws

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381880250531987457

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Incog_nito

Just waiting to hear the news about PN acquiring 4 Type-52Ds - to make PNs entry into a Blue Water Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Incog_nito said:


> Just waiting to hear the news about PN acquiring 4 Type-52Ds - to make PNs entry into a Blue Water Navy.




? ??


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Even if we buy four 52 D, we wont be be entering Blue water Navy.

It is long way to step in Blue water navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Incog_nito

khanasifm said:


> ? ??


Yes.


----------



## fatman17

#BREAKING 
We can now confirm that the first Type 054P Guided Missile & Air Defence Frigate of the #Pakistan Navy will be delivered in the second or third quarter of 2021, i.e. summer this year. https://t.co/msHyJBSnvd

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> #BREAKING
> We can now confirm that the first Type 054P Guided Missile & Air Defence Frigate of the #Pakistan Navy will be delivered in the second or third quarter of 2021, i.e. summer this year. https://t.co/msHyJBSnvd
> View attachment 735823


From China

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## khanasifm

fatman17 said:


> From China
> View attachment 735824



Original news at the time of order Or signing stated all 4 will be delivered by 2021

just curious if the ciws are 1130 or 730 like f-22p ?

Chinese 054s Switched to 1130 after delivering first 15/17 with 730
730





1130






looks like 1130

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mingle

Cool_Soldier said:


> Even if we buy four 52 D, we wont be be entering Blue water Navy.
> 
> It is long way to step in Blue water navy


Still to reach destination you need one step PN took it also planner in islamabad know the importance of Navy PN will reach Blue water Navy status within this decade IA now I want a separate Air Arm and AWACS for PN


----------



## fatman17

khanasifm said:


> Original news at the time of order Or signing stated all 4 will be delivered by 2021
> 
> just curious if the ciws are 1130 or 730 like f-22p ?
> 
> Chinese 054s Switched to 1130 after delivering first 15/17 with 730
> 730
> View attachment 736001
> 
> 
> 1130
> 
> View attachment 736003
> 
> 
> looks like 1130
> 
> View attachment 736004


Improbable to deliver all 4 at the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 736156



so pn originally bough TD-2000 i think 4-6 which can carry platoon or 2x section size force and than added x number of these TD-8000 which can carry 2x platoon or half a company size force mostly for creek defense








Type 054B CGI







errymath.blogspot.com


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388443444696256514


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388443447762333701



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388443449695817729

Keel laying ceremonies of 3rd Type-054A Class Frigate and 2nd MILGEM Class Corvette were held at Hudong Zhonghua (HZ) Shipyard Shanghai, #China and Istanbul Naval Shipyard (INSY), #Turkey respectively. Both the ceremonies were graced by respective Country's Chief Naval Overseers, separately. Type 054 A/P Class Frigate, will be most technologically advanced surface platform of Pakistan Navy Fleet, fitted with state of the art Surface, Subsurface and Anti-Air weapons, Combat Management System and Sensors. These ships will significantly contribute in maintaining peace and security in the Indian Ocean. Chief Naval Overseer (China) Commodore Rashid Mehmood Sheikh, as being the Chief Guest commended the timely achievement of keel laying milestone of the ship despite ongoing Covid-19 pandemic and appreciated CSTC/ HZ Shipyard for their concerted efforts.
Another significant Keel Laying ceremony of MILGEM Class Corvette for Pakistan Navy was held in Turkey. Pakistan Navy has concluded contract with M/s ASFAT for construction of 04 x corvettes out of which two are being constructed at Istanbul Naval Shipyard and two at Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works. These corvettes will be fitted with state of the art Surface, Sub-Surface and Anti-Air Weapons & Sensors, integrated through an advanced Network Centric Combat Management System. The Chief Guest for the Keel Laying ceremony at Istanbul Naval Shipyard was Chief Naval Overseer (Turkey) Commodore Ehsan Ahmed Khan. While addressing, the Chief Guest marked the event to further cement the bond of friendship between the two strategically aligned nations with common share values, culture and principles. He acknowledged the commitment and dedication of M/s ASFAT, INSY and Turkish Ministry of National Defence for meeting the challenging construction schedule despite constraints posed by global pandemic. The induction of Type 054A/P Class Frigates & MILGEM Class Corvettes in Pakistan Navy would play an important role in geo strategic milieu and help in thwarting any aggression posed by the adversaries. The new inductions will significantly enhance maritime defence and deterrence capabilities of Pakistan Navy and would contribute in maintaining balance of power in the Indian Ocean Region. The respective Keel Laying Ceremonies were attended by representatives of China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC) & HZ Shipyard officials and senior management of M/s ASFAT (a Turkish state-owned Defense Contracting Company), senior management of Istanbul Naval Shipyard (INSY), representatives from Turkish Lloyd and other dignitaries, separately.


















        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388443444696256514
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388443447762333701
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388443449695817729



I saw a kneeling this week but it was from Turkey and now I am seeing another one from China? My question is did both kneeling happened this week or last week?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 739309
> 
> 
> 
> Ssm triple launcher ???? Not sure what type is it harba ?
> 
> View attachment 739310


----------



## khanasifm

A Look At PN MILGEM/JINNAH Program







www.defenceturkey.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

انا للہ وانا الیہ راجعون اللہ پاک جنت میں اعلی مقام عطا فرماے آمین






DG ISPR

@OfficialDGISPR


General Qamar Javed Bajwa, #COAS, expresses heartfelt condolences on the sad demise of former Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Karamat Rahman Niazi (retired). “May Allah bless his soul & give strength to the bereaved family to bear this irreparable loss, Ameen”, COAS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
 4


----------



## ghazi52

Former Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Karamat Rehman Niazi was laid to rest in Islamabad. 















Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi beside former Naval Chiefs, retired & serving Tri-Services officials and civilians participated in late Admiral’s funeral prayers.

The Admiral had an illustrious Naval career spanning over four decades. He has the unique honour of being the first Commanding Officer of Pakistan’s first Submarine GHAZI, remained pioneer Commander of Submarines Squadron and Director of Submarine Operations. The Admiral was one of the valiant war veteran who saw action in both 1965 and 1971 Indo-Pak Wars. During the war of 1965, the Admiral was commanding maiden Pakistani submarine GHAZI and under his bold and able leadership, GHAZI kept the entire Indian Fleet confined in its harbour. Not only this naval action infused fear in the enemy lines but provided significant strategic leverage to Pakistan. The Admiral in all his professional pursuits exhibited dynamic leadership skills, impeccable moral strength, extraordinary professional competence and highest sense of responsibility. 

Admiral Karamat Rehman Niazi joined Royal Pakistan Navy in November 1948 and completed his initial training from Britannia Royal Naval College Dartmouth, UK. He was a graduate of National Defence College, Pakistan. In March 1979, he was appointed as 8th Naval Chief of Pakistan Navy. The Admiral had dynamic and distinguished career encompassing various Command and Staff assignments, both afloat and ashore including Commander Submarines, Commander 25th Destroyer Squadron and Commander Pakistan Fleet. He also served as Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Operations) and Vice Chief of Naval Staff. 

In recognition of his military valour, meritorious services and outstanding performance, the Admiral was awarded Nishan-e-Imtiaz (Military) and Sitara-e- Jurrat. 

Floral wreath was laid by Chief of the Naval Staff on Admiral’s grave. Beside, floral wreaths on behalf of President of Pakistan, Prime Minister, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee, Senior Naval Officers and notable Civilian were also laid on the grave.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Ali_Baba

Wow - i cannot find his date of birth - but judging by his career it must have been late 1920's/early 30's. He had a good long run for his money.

RIP Sir.


----------



## MIRauf

Joined PN in 1948, so he could possibly was about ( 17 - 19 ) FSC by age 18/19 if class 10/metric by 16/17, that would put his DoB year between 1927 - 1930.


----------



## ghazi52

The Participants of Command Leadership Program (CLP) 2021 from NDU visited Naval Headquarters, Islamabad. A briefing on Pakistan Navy Challenges & Response was given to the participants followed by Q & A session with Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=469165624352905

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

In an impressive Investiture Ceremony held at Naval Headquarters Islamabad, Chief of Staff Vice Admiral Faisal Rasul Lodhi conferred military awards upon Pakistan Navy personnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Critical healthcare equipment/ supplies to cater for Covid-19 3rd wave reached Karachi. A special Pakistan Navy Ship NASR has transported the medical supplies from Kingdom of Bahrain. The supplies will facilitate in improving medical infrastructure and response towards COVID-19 emergencies.

Pakistan Navy has always remained at forefront to contribute towards nation building and extend assistance to the Govt during natural calamities.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

New pictures of Warship No. 1 of the Pakistan Navy’s Type 054P Guided Missile & Air Defence Frigates. The ship may be ready for conducting sea trials as Pakistan Navy officials have reached China to take delivery of the first ship, which will arrive in July-August 2021. https://t.co/sSsFyAjtJE

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## khanasifm

fatman17 said:


> New pictures of Warship No. 1 of the Pakistan Navy’s Type 054P Guided Missile & Air Defence Frigates. The ship may be ready for conducting sea trials as Pakistan Navy officials have reached China to take delivery of the first ship, which will arrive in July-August 2021. https://t.co/sSsFyAjtJE
> View attachment 746878
> View attachment 746879
> View attachment 746880



Chinese ship have colored black the side of mast next to the smoke funnel to avoid black spots 

Looks like pn version did not [emoji6]


----------



## khanasifm

Chinese 054 with black Color mast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Pn va plaan ships [emoji6]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CNS Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi visited Command & Staff Collage (C&SC) Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## syed_yusuf

khanasifm said:


> View attachment 747008
> 
> 
> Pn va plaan ships [emoji6]


So it means that pn ship will carry only 4 Ssm


----------



## HRK

syed_yusuf said:


> So it means that pn ship will carry only 4 Ssm


6

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Akh1112

syed_yusuf said:


> So it means that pn ship will carry only 4 Ssm














c802 rack is different. YJ-12 comes in a 2x4 config on these racks.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

The Convocation ceremony of *50th Pakistan Navy Staff Course *was held at Pakistan Navy War College (PNWC), Lahore. Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi graced the graduation ceremony as Chief Guest.

Master Degrees were conferred to 82 graduates, comprising 54 officers from Pakistan Navy, 04 from Pak Army, 05 from Pakistan Air Force and 19 officers from friendly countries including *Bangladesh, Egypt, Indonesia, Iran, Iraq, Jordan, Maldives, Saudi Arabia and Sri Lanka.*

Addressing on the occasion, Chief of the Naval Staff underlined key global trends and changes taking place in geo politics, national security, demographics and technological dimensions. The Admiral emphasized the officers to be prepared for abrupt and unforeseen changes like COVID-19 which has impacted all facets of life and challenged the traditional concept of security.
Chief of the Naval Staff highlighted that maritime operationalization of CPEC will tremendously increase Pakistan Navy’s responsibilities. 

While dwelling on the power politics in Indian Ocean Region, the Naval Chief highlighted that prevailing hegemonic fantasies and rapidly shifting maritime landscape in the region demand vigilance, sustained professional development and combat readiness.

Earlier, Commandant Pakistan Navy War College gave a rundown of various professional and academic activities undertaken by the participants while highlighting the significant aspects of the course and challenges posed by COVID-19.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

No navy presence on this Island 4 radar or anything ? Perhaps does not bring any additional benefits ?


Astola Island, also known as Jezira Haft Talar Satadip or 'Island of the Seven Hills', is a small uninhabited Pakistani island in the Arabian Sea approximately 25 km south of the nearest part of the coast and 39 km southeast of the fishing port of Pasni.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## iLION12345_1

khanasifm said:


> No navy presence on this Island 4 radar or anything ? Perhaps does not bring any additional benefits ?
> 
> 
> Astola Island, also known as Jezira Haft Talar Satadip or 'Island of the Seven Hills', is a small uninhabited Pakistani island in the Arabian Sea approximately 25 km south of the nearest part of the coast and 39 km southeast of the fishing port of Pasni.
> 
> View attachment 750604


Might not be stable enough for any sort of meaningful construction or maybe doesn’t add any capability. An island like this would be more useful near Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

iLION12345_1 said:


> Might not be stable enough for any sort of meaningful construction or maybe doesn’t add any capability. An island like this would be more useful near Karachi.








List of islands of Pakistan - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ghazi52

Pak Navy celebrated World Environment Day highlighting significance of sustainable environment in Pakistan. PN undertook various initiatives to secure marine environment & restore Eco System. On this day, PN reaffirms its resolve to further contribute towards safe environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakFactor

khanasifm said:


> No navy presence on this Island 4 radar or anything ? Perhaps does not bring any additional benefits ?
> 
> 
> Astola Island, also known as Jezira Haft Talar Satadip or 'Island of the Seven Hills', is a small uninhabited Pakistani island in the Arabian Sea approximately 25 km south of the nearest part of the coast and 39 km southeast of the fishing port of Pasni.
> 
> View attachment 750604



Could turn this into an air field and have our own version of Diego Garcia Island operated between Pakistan & China. Strategically located between Gwadar and Karachi, can compliment our Navy and have a develop Air Arm.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Scorpiooo

PakFactor said:


> Could turn this into an air field and have our own version of Diego Garcia Island operated between Pakistan & China. Strategically located between Gwadar and Karachi, can compliment our Navy and have a develop Air Arm.


How far it is from Gwader and karachi ?


----------



## Falcon26

khanasifm said:


> No navy presence on this Island 4 radar or anything ? Perhaps does not bring any additional benefits ?
> 
> 
> Astola Island, also known as Jezira Haft Talar Satadip or 'Island of the Seven Hills', is a small uninhabited Pakistani island in the Arabian Sea approximately 25 km south of the nearest part of the coast and 39 km southeast of the fishing port of Pasni.
> 
> View attachment 750604



It will make for a military installation. Create an artificial island around it to increase the size and house naval and air base. It will allow Pakistan to extend its power projection further into the area and deny any future blockade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Scorpiooo

Falcon26 said:


> It will make for a military installation. Create an artificial island around it to increase the size and house naval and air base. It will allow Pakistan to extend its power projection further into the area and deny any future blockade.


Artificial island extension will very costlier, question is can we afford it at all. Dont think so

Only its practical (Artificial extension) when China invest into it, which mean it will become shared base for Pakistan and china for Gawadar protections


----------



## Falcon26

Scorpiooo said:


> Artificial island extension will very costlier, question is can we afford it at all. Dont think so
> 
> Only its practical (Artificial extension) when China invest into it, which mean it will become shared base for Pakistan and china for Gawadar protections



The Chinese can certainly afford and won’t mind using it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

khanasifm said:


> No navy presence on this Island 4 radar or anything ? Perhaps does not bring any additional benefits ?
> 
> 
> Astola Island, also known as Jezira Haft Talar Satadip or 'Island of the Seven Hills', is a small uninhabited Pakistani island in the Arabian Sea approximately 25 km south of the nearest part of the coast and 39 km southeast of the fishing port of Pasni.
> 
> View attachment 750604








It’s about 25 km fro pasni so not that far

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Ship SAIF visited port Djibouti during deployment on Regional Maritime Security Patrol. Upon arrival, at port of Djibouti, PN Ship was extended warm welcome and was received by officials from Djibouti Navy and Honorary Consul of Pakistan at Djibouti Mr Imran Muhammad Ilyas.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Blacklight

khanasifm said:


> View attachment 751246
> 
> 
> It’s about 25 kn fro pasni so not that far


Brother, thank you for this informative post. In the absence of 4 HP's on any available pic, I did some digging, and came across these articles, which both state 2 HP's.

Like someone said earlier, maybe the capability exists to add 2 more HP's.






Pakistan Navy receives second ATR-72 MPA


The Pakistan Navy (PN) has received the second of two ATR-72 twin-engine turboprops converted into maritime patrol aircraft (MPA) under a contract signed in 2015.



www.janes.com













Pakistan Navy ATR-72 arrives at Mönchengladbach to be upgraded to RAS-72-500 "Sea Eagle"


The interesting aircraft will be upgraded to the Sea Eagle configuration. On Jun. 27, 2020, a Pakistan Navy ATR-72-500, with serial 77, arrived at




theaviationist.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401408386516885509

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Scorpiooo

But what benefit they have init, other then Gawadar, now they have almost 3 aircraft carriers


Falcon26 said:


> The Chinese can certainly afford and won’t mind using it.


----------



## ghazi52

World Oceans Day is celebrated to focus the maintenance and development of the oceans and coastal areas. Oceans are very important for mankind as these are major source of sustenance of life on earth and act as lungs to our planet as they provide more than 50% of the oxygen produced on this planet. They are also major absorbers of greenhouse gases and carbon dioxide. Oceans regulate our climate holding 97% of the water on earth, almost all rain that drops on land comes from the sea. The human activity on land is directly affecting the oceans and the life that flourishes within.

The theme selected for World Oceans Day-2021 by United Nations is, ‘The Ocean: Life and Livelihoods'. This offers an opportunity to explore the human life relationship with the oceans.

To commemorate significance of the World Oceans Day, Pakistan Navy is playing a lead role in promoting safe and sustainable use of ocean resources. Some of the major Pakistan Navy initiatives include; beach cleaning, construction of harbour debris collection barges, intensive Mangroves plantation, banning use of destructive fishing nets, tackling oil pollution at sea and coordination with industrial community to reduce waste dumping into the sea. Amidst the ongoing crisis of nCovid 19, activities involving Mass gatherings were not held this year.

However, other activities related to creating awareness about importance of the oceans through effective use of media have been undertaken. In this regards National Institute of Maritime Affairs (NIMA) has also arranged a number of activities including seminar/ webinar and panel discussions focusing on ocean resources and Blue Economy.

Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi in his message of the day reaffirmed PN resolve and commitment to make every effort to protect, preserve and conserve the oceans for our future generations. He directed men under Command to continue practical and result oriented efforts in this direction.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402633581650919431



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402602150891503619




        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abid123

Does anybody know how many nuclear armed babur cruise missiles a single Agosta 90B can carry?


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy and US Navy are working together to ensure safe and secure maritime environment in the region. In same context, USS MONTEREY (CG-61) of US Navy visited Pakistan and was received with traditional warmth and cordiality on her arrival at Karachi port.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## White and Green with M/S

Scorpiooo said:


> But what benefit they have init, other then Gawadar, now they have almost 3 aircraft carriers


Pakistan don't need an AC because of small coast no global or regional ambitions ACs are for power projections, our enemy is in our next door than explain me why we need AC??? because India has??? but PN has a different strategy//doctrine to deny enemy at stand off distances ( Anti ship saturations strikes from air/land/ sea/subsurface)

This tit for tat move is useless for PN, and If we have AC than thinks how expensive to maintain/supply/logistic with a budget of only 1 billion $$$


Abid123 said:


> Does anybody know how many nuclear armed babur cruise missiles a single Agosta 90B can carry?


No


----------



## Scorpiooo

White and Green with M/S said:


> Pakistan don't need an AC because of small coast no global or regional ambitions ACs are for power projections, our enemy is in our next door than explain me why we need AC??? because India has??? but PN has a different strategy//doctrine to deny enemy at stand off distances ( Anti ship saturations strikes from air/land/ sea/subsurface)
> 
> This tit for tat move is useless for PN, and If we have AC than thinks how expensive to maintain/supply/logistic with a budget of only 1 billion $$$
> 
> No


Point was related to china not Pakistan, its was to chinese investment in Pakistani small island with artificial expention , for defence perpose ...


----------



## White and Green with M/S

Scorpiooo said:


> Point was related to china not Pakistan, its was to chinese investment in Pakistani small island with artificial expention , for defence perpose ...


Why they ( China) need to bring carriers to the safety of gawadar Port few destroyers will be enough for defense ànd gawadar Port Will be enough for few Chinese destroyers why Chinese need to invest in such a useless project???


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Serve your country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Scorpiooo

White and Green with M/S said:


> Why they ( China) need to bring carriers to the safety of gawadar Port few destroyers will be enough for defense ànd gawadar Port Will be enough for few Chinese destroyers why Chinese need to invest in such a useless project???


Valid point , that i was asking why they will invest ..


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff (CNS) Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi, called on Air Chief Marshal Zaheer Ahmed Baber Sidhu, Chief of the Air Staff (CAS), Pakistan Air Force at Air Headquarters, Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

New photos of Warship No. 1 of the #Pakistan Navy’s Type 054P Guided Missile Frigates, almost ready for delivery in 2-3 months. 

Type 054P & its weapons systems: A Short Description[emoji116]

The Type 054Ps are state-of-the-art major surface combatant warships, the most modern frigates https://t.co/ax1LdCaZZh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> New photos of Warship No. 1 of the #Pakistan Navy’s Type 054P Guided Missile Frigates, almost ready for delivery in 2-3 months.
> 
> Type 054P & its weapons systems: A Short Description[emoji116]
> 
> The Type 054Ps are state-of-the-art major surface combatant warships, the most modern frigates https://t.co/ax1LdCaZZh
> View attachment 753255
> View attachment 753256


ever developed by China and are designed for intense Anti-Air, Anti-Surface, and Anti-Submarine operations in the high seas. The over 4,000 tonne, 440 feet long warships will be armed with a 32-cell Vertical Launch System (VLS), which will be armed with the HHQ-16 SAM with a https://t.co/VMg4kKCOwR

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> ever developed by China and are designed for intense Anti-Air, Anti-Surface, and Anti-Submarine operations in the high seas. The over 4,000 tonne, 440 feet long warships will be armed with a 32-cell Vertical Launch System (VLS), which will be armed with the HHQ-16 SAM with a https://t.co/VMg4kKCOwR


range of over 45 kilometres and the Yu-8 Anti Submarine Missile armed with a Yu-11 torpedo with a range of 50 kilometres, 2×4 ASCM launchers armed with the CM-302 supersonic anti-ship cruise missile with a range of 280-320 kilometres and a speed of Mach 3-4, a PJ-26 76 mm main https://t.co/JgygRxy7tu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> range of over 45 kilometres and the Yu-8 Anti Submarine Missile armed with a Yu-11 torpedo with a range of 50 kilometres, 2×4 ASCM launchers armed with the CM-302 supersonic anti-ship cruise missile with a range of 280-320 kilometres and a speed of Mach 3-4, a PJ-26 76 mm main https://t.co/JgygRxy7tu


naval gun with a maximum rate of fire of 120 rounds per minute, 2×3 Anti-Submarine Torpedo launchers for the Yu-11 torpedo with a maximum depth and range of 600 meters and over 20 kilometres respectively with a speed of over 50 knots, 2×6 Type 87 Anti-Submarine rocket launchers, https://t.co/p2vpAIqQTO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> naval gun with a maximum rate of fire of 120 rounds per minute, 2×3 Anti-Submarine Torpedo launchers for the Yu-11 torpedo with a maximum depth and range of 600 meters and over 20 kilometres respectively with a speed of over 50 knots, 2×6 Type 87 Anti-Submarine rocket launchers, https://t.co/p2vpAIqQTO


Two Type 1130 CIWS with a maximum rate of 11,000 rounds per minute with an interception probability of 96% against high supersonic missiles.
The Pakistan Navy Type 054Ps might get delivered with advanced Z-9D Maritime ASW helicopters stationed at onboard helicopter deck & hangar. https://t.co/JlzwfJdyg1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

#PAKISTAN #NAVY SELECTS ITALIAN CAMM-ER MISSILE FOR NEW CORVETTES.

#PakistanNavy’s #MILGEM-Class Guided Missile Corvettes will be armed with the #MBDA Albatros NG CAMM-ER Naval Based Air Defence (NBAD) System as its main Anti Air Warfare (AAW) weapon

[emoji2398] @AIBoardPSF https://t.co/k9CKBIEDz1

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> #PAKISTAN #NAVY SELECTS ITALIAN CAMM-ER MISSILE FOR NEW CORVETTES.
> 
> #PakistanNavy’s #MILGEM-Class Guided Missile Corvettes will be armed with the #MBDA Albatros NG CAMM-ER Naval Based Air Defence (NBAD) System as its main Anti Air Warfare (AAW) weapon
> 
> [emoji2398] @AIBoardPSF https://t.co/k9CKBIEDz1
> View attachment 753272
> View attachment 753273
> View attachment 753274


On 3 March 2021, MBDA announced an anonymous inaugural export customer of the Albators NG air defence system armed with the medium-range active radar guided CAMM-ER (Extended Range) missiles. That customer was the Pakistan Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404333112084008965


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

#SteelCuttingCeremony of fourth MILGEM Class Corvettes for Pakistan Navy was held at #Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KS&EW), Pakistan. Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi graced the occasion as Chief Guest. The event marked an important milestone in the construction schedule for fourth MILGEM Corvette for PN. Pakistan Navy has concluded contract with M/s ASFAT for construction of 04 x corvettes out of which two are being constructed at Istanbul Naval Shipyard whereas the remaining two at Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works. These corvettes will be fitted with state-of-art Surface, Sub-Surface and Anti-Air Weapons & Sensors, integrated through an advanced Network Centric Combat Management System. Speaking at the occasion, Chief of the Naval Staff expressed that it is a matter of pride to witness the Steel Cutting of fourth PN MILGEM Corvettes at KS&EW. He added that it is a historic occasion as Ministry of Defence Production, Pakistan Navy, Karachi Shipyard and M/s ASFAT of Turkey have joined hands for construction of this Corvette. The Admiral in his address said that today's event is a defining moment to further cement the bond of friendship between the two strategically aligned nations with common shared values, culture and principles. Naval Chief acknowledged the commitment and dedication of KS&EW and M/s ASFAT for meeting the challenging construction schedule despite ongoing global pandemic. The induction of MILGEM Corvettes will significantly enhance maritime defence and deterrence capabilities of Pakistan Navy. These corvettes will become a core element of PN's kinetic response to traditional and non-traditional challenges and to maintain balance of power in the Indian Ocean Region.









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404769253518155776



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404769256177287174



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404769258089992196

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Steel Cutting Ceremony of 4th MILGEM Class Ship for #PakNavy held at KS&EW. CNS Adm Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi graced occasion as Chief Guest. The contract for 04 corvettes with ToT signed with #ASFAT which entails construction of 2 corvettes at Turkey & 2 at KS&EW, Pakistan.(1/3) https://t.co/8Ny941WzOF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405440809852342273

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

D181

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Scorpiooo

fatman17 said:


> D181
> View attachment 754531


How much life left in it for PN service


----------



## fatman17

Scorpiooo said:


> How much life left in it for PN service


Retirement immediately after delivery of the new Frigates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

fatman17 said:


> Retirement immediately after delivery of the new Frigates



I think only four out of total 6 operational so with 054 deliveries these will go, they are anyway single role ships either air plus Sub or surface and sub vs all three dimensions or roles in latest ships or air / surface and anti sub

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

khanasifm said:


> I think only four out of total 6 operational so with 054 deliveries these will go, they are anyway single role ships either air plus Sub or surface and sub vs all three dimensions or roles in latest ships or air / surface and anti sub


Only 2 Tariq class are operational AFAIK.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rafi

Tipu7 said:


> Only 2 Tariq class are operational AFAIK.



They will be decommissioned and receive a Viking funeral ie missile and torpedo tests.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Tipu7

Rafi said:


> They will be decommissioned and receive a Viking funeral ie missile and torpedo tests.


Yeah, imagine receiving them viking funerals from the warships (with new missile) which are replacing them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Goritoes

Tipu7 said:


> Yeah, imagine receiving them viking funerals from the warships (with new missile) which are replacing them.



Is it just me or the 4th Milgem design is different?


----------



## Tipu7

Goritoes said:


> Is it just me or the 4th Milgem design is different?


All four vessels are same. There have been some updates in super structure following the choice of AAW package, but all these changes have been implemented already.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Scorpiooo

Tipu7 said:


> Yeah, imagine receiving them viking funerals from the warships (with new missile) which are replacing them.





Rafi said:


> They will be decommissioned and receive a Viking funeral ie missile and torpedo tests.


This is above of me why waste tons of solid iron into the see , but not recycling that iron for new ones .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

Scorpiooo said:


> This is above of me why waste tons of solid iron into the see , but not recycling that iron for new ones .


It’s hard to get proper naval targets to do exercises on, so using these as targets give valuable training and insight, moreover it’s not a waste, these sinkings are actually good for the environment. All fuel and other useful or hazardous material is removed prior to sinking, the metal hull becomes an artificial habitat for many marine animals. There’s hundreds of artificially made reefs with tanks, ships, aircraft and other hulls in the ocean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Scorpiooo

iLION12345_1 said:


> It’s hard to get proper naval targets to do exercises on, so using these as targets give valuable training and insight, moreover it’s not a waste, these sinkings are actually good for the environment. All fuel and other useful or hazardous material is removed prior to sinking, the metal hull becomes an artificial habitat for many marine animals. There’s hundreds of artificially made reefs with tanks, ships, aircraft and other hulls in the ocean.


You are totally right , but my point why we are wasting tons of iron, we can use the iron for construction of new ship, even not war ship .. it can used for commercial ship


----------



## khanasifm

Assuming the ciws of these Tariq class will Go to danish opv ?? Or somewhere else, Two already went to the new tanker one in the front and one in the back

Pn had 10-12 phalanx ciws in its inventory of 1b version


----------



## iLION12345_1

Scorpiooo said:


> You are totally right , but my point why we are wasting tons of iron, we can use the iron for construction of new ship, even not war ship .. it can used for commercial ship


Ship hulls have a life, the iron on them cannot be used infinitely as overtime small but fatal cracks and impurities develop in them, these ships are now so old that the material likely isn’t usable without major repairs, at which point it would be easier to get new iron. Plus everything else in the ship is stripped, it’s just an empty skeleton, it’s use as a target is more valuable than its recycled value. Not all ships are ended this way, these naval ships are rather small compared to ocean liners and cargo ships that are always broken up to be recycled. 3000 tons vs 30000 tons, not much material in these.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Defence Forces Kenya, General Robert Kariuki Kibochi visited Naval Headquarters, Islamabad and called on Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CNS ADM Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi visits National Defence University & addressed course participants of National Security & War Course

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

It's just you.

Once the agreement is signed, the design does not change.



Goritoes said:


> Is it just me or the 4th Milgem design is different?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Ship ZULFIQUAR (with embarked helicopter) visited the Port of Aqaba, Jordan, as part of Pakistan Navy overseas deployment to Mediterranean/ Red Sea. Upon arrival, ship was received by Head of Royal Jordanian Naval Force (RJNF) (Operations & Training Division), Defence Attaché of Pakistan in Jordan and RJNF Officers.
During stay at port, Mission Commander Commodore Syed Rizwan Khalid along with Commanding Officer PNS ZULFIQUAR Captain Rao Ahmed Imran Anwar called on Governor Aqaba Mr Mohammed Al Rafalah, Commissioner Jordan Maritime Commission Mr Mohammed Al Salman, Commissioner Aqaba Special Economic Zone Authority Mr Nayef Al Bakeet and Director Aqaba Development Cooperation Mr Bashar Abu Rummani. During the interactions, matters of mutual interest were discussed and contribution of Pakistan Navy to regional peace and maritime security were acknowledged. The Mission Commander conveyed well wishes from Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi for the people of Jordan in general and RJNF in particular. During stay at Aqaba, Commander Royal Jordanian Naval Force Colonel Hisham Al Jarrah, Jordanian government Officials, Diplomats and RJNF Officers also visited PNS ZULFIQUAR.
A smartly clad contingent of Pakistan Navy participated in centennial celebrations of the Kingdom of Jordan at Naval Base Aqaba.
Upon departure, Pakistan Navy Ship conducted Passage Exercise with RJNF. Recent visit of Pakistan Navy Ship to Port Aqaba and participation in the centennial celebrations was reaffirmation of PN-RJNF collaboration and is expected to further foster brotherly relations between Pakistan and Jordan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Course Commissioning Parade of 115th Midshipmen and 23rd SSC was held at Pakistan Naval Academy (PNA), PNS RAHBAR, Manora Island, Karachi today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Navy’s Naval Air Arm No. 47 ‘Raiders’ UAV squadron.
The Squadron flies the CH-4B UCAV for armed attack roles and ISR, and the EMT Luna X-2000 and Boeing Insitu ScanEagle for ISR roles. https://t.co/X25Q8xEjzu

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanasifm

fatman17 said:


> Pakistan Navy’s Naval Air Arm No. 47 ‘Raiders’ UAV squadron.
> The Squadron flies the CH-4B UCAV for armed attack roles and ISR, and the EMT Luna X-2000 and Boeing Insitu ScanEagle for ISR roles. https://t.co/X25Q8xEjzu
> View attachment 757071



So no local uav with pn or just this sqn ?

Is this official patch or fan made ?


----------



## ziaulislam

Tipu7 said:


> Only 2 Tariq class are operational AFAIK.


wow..are you sure those two are also operational!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408826146901352453

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Msg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Commodore Abdul Munib of Pakistan Navy has been promoted to the rank of Rear Admiral with immediate effect.







Rear Admiral Abdul Munib got commission in Operations Branch of Pakistan Navy in 1992 The Flag Officer is a graduate of Pakistan Navy War College Lahore, National Defence University Islamabad and qualified Naval Command Course from USA.

The Admiral has an illustrious Naval career covering vast experience of various Command and Staff appointments. His major Command appointments include Commanding Officer of PN Ships ALAMGIR and LARKANA, PNS AKRAM. PNS AATISH, Commander 25th Destroyer Squadron, Commander Surface Task Group-2 and Commander Combined Task Force-151 at US NAVCENT Bahrain.

His major Staff appointments at Naval Headquarters Islamabad include Director Naval Operational Plans, Assistant Chief of Naval Staff Operational Plans, Assistant Chief of Naval Staff Operations and Deputy Naval Secretary. On promotion to Flag rank, Rear Admiral Abdul Munib has been appointed Naval Secretary at Naval Headquarters. The Admiral is a recipient of Sitara-e-lmtiaz (Military).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410864628733710338

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yasser76

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410864628733710338



Smells like another order for the Yarmook class coming up....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mingle

Yasser76 said:


> Smells like another order for the Yarmook class coming up....


He met PAF Cheif too few days back


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411288120482361349

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411697938489692172

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411699841437028353

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411697938489692172
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411699841437028353


???


----------



## ghazi52

*Keel laying Ceremony of 48 Ton Bollard Pull Tug being built for Pakistan Navy held at Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KS&EW). *Deputy Chief of the Naval Staff (Projects) Rear Admiral Imran Ahmad HI(M), graced the occasion as Chief Guest.

The vessel has an overall length of 25 m with a displacement of 510 tons. It has a maximum speed of 12 knots and propelled by 2 x diesel engines with azimuth drive propulsion system with automated integrated machinery and tug handling system. This tug is equipped with 02 x Diesel Generators, a diesel driven Fire pump. Navigational radar, firefighting system, deck crane, Sewerage Treatment Plant and towing arrangements. The fendering arrangement is very robust and has been especially designed to suit PN requirement with all around tugging operations. The power to size ratio of this tug will be least among the tugs available in PN inventory, providing excellent maneuverability during tugging operations.


On the occasion, the Chief Guest expressed that it is a matter of pride to witness the Keel Laying of 48 T Bollard Pull Tug in Karachi Shipyard in collaboration with M/s TOR Group Turkey. He added that it is a historic occasion as Ministry of Defence Production, Pakistan Navy, Karachi Shipyard & M/s TOR Group of Turkey have joined hands for construction of this vessel. Chief Guest appreciated the performance of KS&EW and mentioned that indigenization is at the forefront of our policy and in this context it is a very convincing to see this state of the art tug to be built in country to-date. The ceremony was attended by representative of M/s TOR Group and other high ranking officials from GoP, PN and KS&EW.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*PNS to visit Naval Base Portsmouth on July 18*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
11:58 PM | July 09, 2021


Pakistan Navy Ship ASLAT will visit the Naval Base Portsmouth, UK from July 18 to 22.
According to the issued details, during its stay the ship will be available for Pakistani and British Pakistani passengers for ship tours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## fatman17

*
Industry*
*Pakistan hires Leonardo, Paramount Group for aircraft conversion program*
By: Usman Ansari   1 day ago
31




*An attendant stands beside a model of the Embraer Lineage 1000 business jet during the Asian Aerospace Show in Hong Kong on March 8, 2011. (Kin Cheung/AP)*

ISLAMABAD — Pakistan has hired an Italian defense company to convert three Embraer Lineage 1000 regional jetliners into long-range maritime patrol aircraft for its Navy.
The contract with Leonardo involves the acquisition of two aircraft to join the single Lineage 1000 already in Pakistan, followed by the design, modification, installation and integration of an anti-submarine warfare and maritime patrol package. The three planes will then be introduced into service as Sea Sultan patrol aircraft.
Follow-on contracts are expected to bring the total number of Sea Sultans to 10, replacing the country’s long-serving P-3C Orion fleet. Defense News learned in October that the Navy selected the Lineage 1000 to replace the fleet.
Under an additional contract, South Africa’s Paramount Group will handle the pre-conversion maintenance, repair and overhaul of the aircraft.
Pakistan’s Ministry of Defence Production, which handles acquisitions, did not reply to Defense News for comment.


A spokesperson with Leonardo declined to comment for this story. Similarly, Paramount Group declined to comment, citing “strict confidentiality agreements.”
However, Defense News obtained additional details from a source with knowledge of Pakistan’s ongoing defense programs. A closed tender was launched in November 2020 involving Leonardo, Germany’s Rheinland Air Services and Turkish Aerospace Industries on the basis of their proven maritime patrol aircraft conversion experience.
Rheinland previously won an order for the Sea Eagle maritime patrol aircraft conversion of ATR 72 propliners for the Pakistan Navy, beating out a rival offer from TAI, which offered a package based on that developed for the Turkish Navy’s ATR 72s.
Sign up for our Early Bird Brief
Get the defense industry's most comprehensive news and information straight to your inbox
Subscribe
Only Leonardo was shortlisted on a technical basis for the Lineage 1000 conversion. This was mainly on the basis of the Leonardo SeaSpray radar installed on the RAS 72 Sea Eagle aircraft and Sea King helicopters, and the trusted Italian-origin torpedo-release systems already installed on the Pakistan Navy’s anti-submarine warfare aircraft, and which would certainly be fitted to the Sea Sultan.
Leonardo also has a good relationship with Pakistan’s other military branches, supplying Grifo radars for Mirage III and F-7PG Fishbed fighters, delivering AW139 helicopters, and helping procure refurbished M109 self-propelled howitzers.


After three months of detailed technical discussions, and the securing of internal funds from Pakistan’s Armed Forces Development Plan, a $190 million contract was signed between the Ministry of Defence Production and Leonardo in the penultimate week of June.
Brazil, where Embraer is based, is also developing a maritime patrol aircraft program based on conversion of the Lineage 1000 to replace it P-3B Orion fleet, but there appears to be no cooperation between the two programs.
Pakistan’s 2010 acquisition of Mectron-made PAA-1 Piranha within-visual-range missiles (now SIATT after the parent company spun off the Mectron unit) and MAR-1 anti-radiation missiles did not lead to previously promised defense industry cooperation.
Aerospace expert Justin Bronk at the Royal United Services Institute said expectations of international cooperation on the Lineage 1000 conversion programs wasn’t realistic.
“MPA mission systems are actually some of the most sensitive programs in the defense aviation world, and so there may be security reasons why Pakistan and/or Brazil would chose not to cooperate on a Lineage 1000 conversion,” he said.


_Tom Kington in Rome contributed to this report._


https://www.defensenews.com/video/2021/07/06/how-will-lebanon-grow-its-navy-actionable-intelligence/

https://www.defensenews.com/video/2021/07/06/return-of-the-taliban-military-times-reports/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ali_Baba

ghazi52 said:


> *PNS to visit Naval Base Portsmouth on July 18*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
> *Web Desk*
> 11:58 PM | July 09, 2021
> 
> 
> Pakistan Navy Ship ASLAT will visit the Naval Base Portsmouth, UK from July 18 to 22.
> According to the issued details, during its stay the ship will be available for Pakistani and British Pakistani passengers for ship tours.



How will they determine a "British Pakistani" from an Indian? Is it Pakistan ID or Passport holders?

I would love to go and take a peak if i knew how to get on the tour !!!!

Does anyone have any more background information on this?


----------



## Ali_Baba

Pakistan Naval Ship visits Portsmouth


The PNS Aslat, a Zulfiquar-class frigate from the Pakistan Navy, and her 280-crew entered Portsmouth Harbour on Wednesday morning to visit the Royal Navy.




www.royalnavy.mod.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akh1112

Ali_Baba said:


> How will they determine a "British Pakistani" from an Indian? Is it Pakistan ID or Passport holders?
> 
> I would love to go and take a peak if i knew how to get on the tour !!!!
> 
> Does anyone have any more background information on this?




planning on going, im guessing maybe bring your nicop's?


----------



## ghazi52

Akh1112 said:


> planning on going, im guessing maybe bring your nicop's?



Yes, NICOP is Pakistani ID.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414147242974486528


----------



## ghazi52

Japanese Maritime Self Defence Force (JMSDF) ship YUUGIRI visited Karachi port. An impressive reception was arranged by Pakistan Navy to welcome JMSDF ship, wherein senior officials of Pakistan Navy along with Defence Attaché of Japan received the ship.

Pakistan Navy and JMSDF enjoy longstanding cordial relations. Both navies have been working together to ensure safe and secure maritime environment in the region. Ships of both navies are also participating in Maritime Security Operations and have conducted sea exercises at various occasions. Japanese Ship also participated in Ex AMAN-21 held in Pakistani water in February this year.

On completion of the port visit, sea exercises were conducted between Pakistan Navy and JMSDF ships covering wide range of naval operations. The exercise was aimed to enhance interoperability and contribute toward international efforts for ensuring maritime security in Indian Ocean Region.

Exercise with JMSDF Ship YUUGIRI is a testimony of PN resolve to work towards regional peace and it will further strengthen mutual collaboration between two navies.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

A lead ship is the first ship built in a class of warships (a group of ships of a similar design, weight & weapons systems). PNS Zulfiquar is the lead ship of the Zulfiquar Class of Guided Missie Frigates (FFG), which also includes the ships PNS Saif, PNS Aslat and PNS Shamsheer.
Quote Tweet

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

The visit is aimed at enhancing bilateral maritime cooperation between the Pakistan and UK navies. The warship will later be sailing to St. Petersburg, Leningrad in Russia to participate in the Russian Navy Day Parade on July 22nd ..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

HMNB Portsmouth

@HMNBPortsmouth

A very warm welcome to PNS Zulfiquar; she's arrived today for a brief stay but unfortunately Covid-19 measures mean the usual levels of naval hospitality still can't be shown to our guests.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Command and Staff Conference of Pakistan Navy concluded at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad. The Conference was chaired by Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415573456910012416

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=141638504716385

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistani warship PNS Zulfiquar (first ship of frigates of Zulfiquar missiles) in St. Petersburg. Petersburg in Leningrad, Russia. The warship will take part in the Russian Navy parade. The parade will take place on July 25, 2021 






.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Primus

Does the OHP (Alamgir class) frigates come equipped with the SM2MR missile for air defence? If not what air defence missile does it have?


----------



## Akh1112

Huffal said:


> Does the OHP (Alamgir class) frigates come equipped with the SM2MR missile for air defence? If not what air defence missile does it have?


no.

It relies purely on Phalanx for AD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Primus

Akh1112 said:


> no.
> 
> It relies purely on Phalanx for AD.


Oh...


----------



## Akh1112

Huffal said:


> Oh...


these days she is relegated to counter-piracy stuff anyway with ctf-151, when she is not in the docks that is

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Primus

Akh1112 said:


> these days she is relegated to counter-piracy stuff anyway with ctf-151, when she is not in the docks that is


I see. I thought it came equipped with the sm2 as that was the standard for the ohp. I see the f22p was a god send.


----------



## Akh1112

Huffal said:


> I see. I thought it came equipped with the sm2 as that was the standard for the ohp. I see the f22p was a god send.




it was at one time, however the arms were removed sometime 2006 from memory, you could have them re equipped, or add MK41 launchers, or do what we did.

To be fair, both are pretty poor ships by modern standards, F-22P's will be picked off in a HIC, its really not ideal, hence my proposal of turning them into littoral ASW frigates, with a modern sonar suite, allowing for operation under the AAW umbrella of the PN.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pak Navy ship ZULFIQUAR as part of overseas deployment has reached St Petersburg port, Russia. 
The ship was welcomed with military honour by host officials. 
PN ship hosted the traditional reception onboard the ship. 
PN ship will also participate in Russian Navy Day Parade.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418878511855587339

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy has executed National Contingency Plan (Pollution) while assessing evolving situation after grounding of MV HENG TONG 77 off Karachi harbour earlier on 19 July. Chief of the Naval Staff is the Chairman of 'Pakistan Maritime Disaster Management Board (PMDMB).

Chief of the Naval Staff has ordered to execute National Contingency Plan (Pollution) and directed Tier -1 response elements to be proactively put in place in order to minimize any possible risk of pollution from grounded Merchant Vessel.

The Naval Chief has also ordered that Tier-2 response elements (belonging to all other maritime stake holders in Pakistan) be brought to 4 hours notice. Maritime Disaster Response Committee (MDRC) under the chairmanship of Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Operations) has also been activated to review ongoing actions and future response options.

A meeting of Maritime Disaster Response Committee (MDRC) was held at HQs PMSA today to review situation of MV HENG TONG 77. The meeting was attended by Chairman KPT, DG PMSA, DG Ports and Shipping and representatives of Provincial Govt and other maritime stake holders. An elaborate plan was formulated to mitigate effects of any untoward incident which may pose grave environmental hazard due to possibility of oil leakage from the ship’s fuel tank.

Commander Coast has been nominated as On Scene Commander (OSC) to supervise the on-site preparations to contain risk of pollution in coordination with PMSA and KPT. Anti-pollution barrier has been deployed by KPT around the grounded ship and other response elements are being mustered in vicinity. MV HENG TONG 77 is carrying 118 Tons of bunker fuel which is a source of immediate concern.

To deal with such contingencies, Govt of Pakistan has already in place a standing national organization called 'Pakistan Maritime Disaster Management Board (PMDMB)' under the chairmanship of Chief of the Naval Staff. PMDMB is the Competent National Authority mandated to execute National Maritime Disaster Contingency Plan (NMDCP) and activate Maritime Disaster Response Committee (MDRC) to deal with its various aspects such as Search & Rescue (SAR), Pollution and Salvage.

Although presently there are no immediate signs of possible oil leakage, however, proactive measures have been taken to avoid risk of any negative development especially due to rough sea state due Monsoon. The situation is critically being monitored by Pakistan Navy and all stake holders in order to mitigate against environmental hazard due to risk of marine pollution.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Navy partakes in Russian naval parade in St Petersburg*

Participation reflects strong and growing relationship between the two navies, says Pak Navy in a statement


News Desk
July 25, 2021







Russia's President Vladimir Putin attends the Navy Day parade in Saint Petersburg, Russia July 25, 2021. PHOTO: REUTERS


A Pakistan Navy ship participated in the Russian Navy Day Parade, which was held in St Petersburg on Sunday.

Russian President Vladimir Putin inspected the parade which was attended by about 4,000 sailors, more than 50 ships, boats and submarines, as well as 48 naval aviation airplanes and helicopters.

“Pakistan Navy ship ZULFIQUAR participated in Russia Navy Day Parade. Russian President inspected the parade. The event was attended by delegates from 21 countries,” said Pakistan Navy in a tweet from its official handle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=997241237792203

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BATMAN

Any remarks from ruling parties leadership?









UAE donates more than Dh84m to Pakistan's fight against polio and Covid-19


Since 2014, the UAE has contributed more than $200 million towards the eradication of polio in Pakistan




www.thenationalnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi carried out an aerial visit of MV HENG TONG 77 grounding site at Karachi Clifton Beach. The visit was aimed at reviewing the defueling process of the ship.
Chief of the Naval Staff monitored the activity from a helicopter and expressed satisfaction on the overall conduct of the operation.

Pakistan Navy rendered technical assistance through its men and material to overcome challenges and difficulties involved in the debunking process. With all out efforts of Pakistan Navy and other Maritime Stakeholders MV HENG TONG 77 has been successfully and safely defueled today.

Reviewing the urgency of situation the decision to defeul the ship was taken on 27 July in meeting of Maritime Disaster Response Committee to minimize the risks of marine pollution.

Keeping in view the weather, wind, tide and other factors, salvage operation for MV HENG TONG 77 is expected to be carried out by mid August.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

General Rudzani Maphwanya, Chief of South African National Defence Force called on Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad.

Upon arrival, Chief of South African National Defence Force was received by Chief of the Naval Staff. A smartly turned out contingent of Pakistan Navy presented Guard of Honour. Thereafter, the dignitary was introduced to the Principal Staff Officers at Naval Headquarters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi carried out an aerial visit of MV HENG TONG 77 grounding site at Karachi Clifton Beach.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420779882137653251

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*PM formally inaugurated the Ship lift and transfer system at KS&EW - Aug 2021*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425013912433483784



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425016713456852992




        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram




        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



A 7300-ton capacity Ship Lift and Transfer System was inaugurated on 10th August, 2021, at Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KS&EW). Prime Minister of Pakistan, Mr. Imran Khan graced the occasion as Chief Guest. Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi was also present at the occassion. *The contract of the Ship Lift and Transfer System was signed under the auspices of Ministry of Defense Production with the funding provided by Planning Commission of Pakistan, as a PSDP project. The Ship Lift and Transfer System will provide docking and repair facilities to marine vessels up to 7300 ton. At one time it can accommodate 12 ships. The facility will contribute to the productivity of Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works and will fulfill ever increasing demand of the shipping industry in the country. The works generated by enhancing the ship repair capacity will outflow to the public and private industrial sectors.*

On the occasion, the honorable Chief Guest congratulated Karachi Shipyard, Pakistan Navy and Ministry of Defense Production for setting up such a modern facility in Pakistan. He said that now Karachi Shipyard will stand taller in the regional maritime picture. The Prime Minister considered this facility a gift to the Pakistani nation, on its 75th Independence Day.

The PM emphasized that Government is committed to support local industry and is working on friendly policies to enhance shipping and fishing in our waters enhancing the business for Karachi Shipyard. He said that this facility is a true testament of government’s efforts towards industrialization, capacity building and self-reliance. He hoped that the drive towards higher grounds will continue in future and the facility will be used to the fullest in the role envisaged by the planners and maximum benefits will be accrued from the investment for poverty alleviation. He hoped that SLTS will be remembered as the precursor of the revolution his government is endeavoring for in the maritime sector.

*Earlier, MD KS&EW Rear Admiral Athar Saleem in his welcome address said that the project envisaged increase in the existing ship repair capacity and efficiency of Karachi Shipyard. He said that the system brings in a revolutionary concept against the existing docking technology, which can at the moment handle and repair only one ship at a time. Advantages of the new facility are that a ship can be recovered from sea, transferred to any of the repair stations and the Ship Lift can then be immediately available to lift / lower next ship, thereby increasing productivity exponentially according to number of available parking spaces. This will significantly increase Karachi Shipyard’s revenue thereby high tax returns and more job opportunity for locals.*

























*Open below link to understand about this system .*










Pakistan’s KSEW inks contract with TTS Group for Syncrolift ship lift-and-transfer system


Pakistan’s Karachi Shipyards & Engineering Works (KSEW) took a step in implementing its infrastructure modernization plans by inking a $29.8 million U.S. deal for the Syncrolift ship lift-and-tr...




quwa.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

In the past there were plans to keep one or two type 21 for pmsa after stripping it of sams and ssm etc
And use other 4 ships for parts minus the hull looks like the ship shown is going through Some kind of overhauls ??


----------



## Yasser76

khanasifm said:


> In the past there were plans to keep one or two type 21 for pmsa after stripping it of sams and ssm etc
> And use other 4 ships for parts minus the hull looks like the ship shown is going through Some kind of overhauls ??
> 
> View attachment 768818
> View attachment 768819



Looks like it is being stripped apart. With induction of Chinese and Turkish frigates no need for us to maintain these rust buckets (unsure we will even have the manpower as soon we will be inducting 8 new frigates and have inducted 2 new Yarmooks). My best is the yard is stripping her of anything useful (Harpoons, Phalnax CWIS, Sonar)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khan vilatey

on the 22nd anniversary of the brave Atlantic sacrifice, Please comment on the following thread to remind us of what it takes to defend freedom 

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pn-atlantic-crew-why-are-they-heros-of-pakistan.684364/

k


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=866517897307891


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426572623396360192

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Pakistan made Harba SLCM with a reported range of over 400 Km is the prime weapon of it's FAC.
It's also said that these same missiles will be deployed on the new Frigates being supplied by Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431207641032925185

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432314822587191296

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Metal 0-1

Midget Submarine showed up on Google maps

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Metal 0-1 said:


> Midget Submarine showed up on Google maps
> View attachment 774395



I think this is old news 😉


----------



## Metal 0-1

Yes it is old news. I am aware. But for certain time this guy disappeared now it reappeared.


khanasifm said:


> I think this is old news 😉

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Vice Admiral Faisal Rasul Lodhi has been appointed as Vice Chief of the Naval Staff (VCNS).







Vice Admiral Faisal Rasul Lodhi was commissioned in Operations Branch of Pakistan Navy in 1986. Admiral has an illustrious career with wide ranging Command and Staff appointments. His major Command appointments include Commanding Officer PNS TARIQ, Director Pakistan Navy Tactical School, Flag Officer Sea Training, Commander Coast and Commander Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434086867788574725

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## syed_yusuf

ghazi52 said:


>


Simply awesome


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy celebrated Defence Day of Pakistan with reverence and effervescent spirit. The day was observed to commemorate supreme sacrifices of Armed Forces, Shuhada, Ghazis and national heroes who stood against the enemy with unparalleled display of unity and tenacity during 1965 Indo-Pak War.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://www.facebook.com/DgprNavy/photos/a.3026314637650489/3026314187650534

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy celebrated *‘Navy Day’* to honour heroic achievements of our Ghazis and Shuhadas who fought gallantly against a much bigger adversary with absolute courage and profound faith in Allah SWT. The Navy Day is a glorious reminiscence of daring operation ‘SOMNATH’, when Pakistan Navy Warships destroyed important shore installations and inflicted irreparable damage to the Indian pride. Pakistan Navy lone Submarine Ghazi reigned and remained unchallenged at sea throughout the war.

In his message on the occasion, Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi said that 8th September, marks a golden chapter in our rich naval history and rekindles hope and pride in our new generation. On this day, Pakistan Navy acknowledges the sacrifices and spirit of our Naval heroes who epitomized grit, courage and valour during the 1965 War. 

Today, Pakistan Navy being potent naval force in the region is alive to its growing responsibilities and role to vigilantly guard country’s maritime interests. The Naval Chief also underlined that all ranks of Pakistan Navy reiterate solidarity with their Kashmiri brethren and denounce the blatant annexation of Indian Illegally Occupied Jammu & Kashmir (IIOJK).

The day dawned with special prayers offered in all Naval mosques for peace and prosperity of the country and particularly for the success of Kashmir struggle. Quran Khawani was arranged for eternal peace of Shuhada of the 1965 war. Flag hoisting ceremonies were held at all Naval units and establishments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

F22P PNS Zulfiqar in Mediterranean Waters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Handing over ceremony of 2 x Tugs built for Pakistan Navy was held at PN Dockyard. *

Vice Admiral Naveed Ashraf Commander Pakistan Fleet, graced the occasion as Chief Guest. The ceremony was attended by high ranking officials from Pakistan Navy and engineers/ workers of KS&EW.

The Tugs has a length of 25 m with a displacement of 250 tons. It has maximum speed of 12 knots and is propelled by two diesel engines having azimuth drive propulsion system with automated integrated machinery and tug handling system. These tugs are equipped with two diesel generators, a diesel driven fire pump, navigational radar, fire fighting system, deck crane, sewerage treatment plant and towing arrangements.

The Chief Guest in his address said that construction of these tugs at Karachi Shipyard is yet another example of sheer hard work and dedication by the engineers and workers of KS&EW. He appreciated the timely delivery of these tugs, despite the COVID-19 pandemic and resultant challenges like non-availability of OEM engineers and Kit-of-Material etc. He congratulated all stakeholders particularly management and workforce of Karachi Shipyard for achieving this important milestone.

Earlier MD KS&EW, Rear Admiral Ather Saleem in his welcome address said that workforce of yard was proud to be entrusted with such projects and thanked the valued customers, Pakistan Navy for reposing confidence in KS&EW. He further highlighted commitments of KS&EW had increased manifolds but his teams were more determined, motivated and geared up to undertake the future challenges. 

He apprized the august gathering about the recent Inauguration of Ship Lift & Transfer System (SLTS) by Prime Minister of Islamic Republic of Pakistan which would go a long way in enhancing yards, shipbuilding/ ship repair capabilities. He further apprised about ongoing projects including, MILGEM Class Corvette, FAC(M) 4, Tugs, GRP Boats for PN and 1500 T MPV for PMSA. He assured that KS&EW is committed to deliver state of the art platforms and services to the utmost satisfaction of the end users.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi exchanging views with High Commissioner of Nigeria to Pakistan H.E Mohammed Bello Abioye at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440666608033091591

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441738007053221889

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## ghazi52

In a successful Intelligence Based Operation, Pakistan Navy and Customs Intelligence & Investigation Directorate Gwadar apprehended liquor comprising of approx 5400 bottles at sea of Kund Malir near Ormara.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444588705465917449

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

PNS QASIM
KARACHI, SINDH

A group of Royal Saudi Navy warships including the lead ship of the Al-Riyadh Class Frigate, HMS Al Riyadh and RSAF F-15s arrived in Karachi for the Naseem Al-Bahr XIII naval exercises between Pakistan and Saudi Arabia, to be held in the Arabian Sea. 

The exercises also involve F-15SA aircraft of the Royal Saudi Air Force that have been deployed to Karachi with combat aircraft from the Pakistan Air Force, including F-16s, and anti-surface warfare aircraft of the Pakistan Naval Air Arm that will perform long-range maritime strike missions as part of the exercises. The exercises are being held with the goal to enhance interoperability between the Royal Saudi Naval Forces and the Pakistan Navy, enhancing maritime security and protecting waterways in the Arabian Sea and Persian Gulf.

The exercise will end using live ammunition and involve firing missiles from all participating ships and aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Commander Royal Saudi Naval Forces, Vice Admiral Fahad Bin Abdullah Al Ghofaily called on Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi at Naval Headquarters Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dreamer.

ghazi52 said:


> Commander Royal Saudi Naval Forces, Vice Admiral Fahad Bin Abdullah Al Ghofaily called on Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi at Naval Headquarters Islamabad.
> 
> View attachment 782339


One can see the reflection but where's the mirror?


----------



## ghazi52

CNS Adm Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi expresses condolence on sad demise of Dr Abdul Qadir Khan. Naval Chief acknowledged his contributions to strengthen the defence of our motherland. May Allah Almighty confer the departed soul & give strength to his family to bear the loss, Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447548538028806146

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447865570062487553

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COMMANDER USA NAVCENT VISIT TO PN WAR COLLEGE, LAHORE...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

Ahmet Pasha said:


> The guy is nodding like a school boy lmao



Grow up mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mingle

Rafi said:


> Grow up mate.


I feel just good will trip


----------



## khanasifm



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

__





Karachi Harbor


GlobalSecurity.org is the leading source for reliable military news and military information, directed by John Pike




www.globalsecurity.org


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of General Staff of Armed Forces of Islamic Republic of Iran, Major General Mohammad Bagheri called on Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448558273427382275

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yasser76

Coincidence head of US 5th Fleet in Karachi at same time as Iranian general?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

COMMANDER US NAVCENT ENGAGMENTS DURING HIS VISIT TO PAKISTAN NAVY ESTABLISHMENTS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy undertook Humanitarian Assistance & Disaster Relief (HADR) operation in quake-hit areas of Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CHIEF OF GENERAL STAFF IRI ARMED FORCES VISIT TO PN ESTABLISHMENTS AT KARACHI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Ship TARIQ, visited Port Sultan Bin Qaboos, Muscat, Oman during Overseas Deployment on Regional Maritime Security Patrols (RMSP). The deployment/ patrolling in North Arabian Sea and Gulf of Oman is aimed to ensure maritime security in the region.

PNS TARIQ is fitted with state of the art weapons and sensors; capable of undertaking wide range of maritime operations in a multi-threat environment.

Upon arrival at Port Sultan Bin Qaboos, PN ship was received by Defence Attaché of Pakistan and officials from Royal Navy of Oman. During stay at the port, Commanding Officer PNS TARIQ called on Commanding Officer Said Bin Sultan Naval Base Commodore Rashid Bin Abdul Karim. During the meeting matters of mutual interests were discussed and further enhancement of bilateral ties in all spheres was reaffirmed.

Commanding Officer PNS TARIQ conveyed sincere regards from Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi, for the people of Oman in general and Royal Navy of Oman in particular.

During the ships visit, table top discussions and demonstration of boarding exercises were also undertaken. Upon completion of port visit PNS TARIQ carried out bilateral exercise at sea with Royal Navy of Oman Ship SADH. Later, PN Ship also undertook coordinated patrol with RNOV SADH in Gulf of Oman.

Pakistan Navy believes in promoting peace and is committed to maritime security and order at sea. The port visit will contribute in strengthening the bilateral ties and enhance interoperability between both navies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xbat

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450302435210240000

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451470569296351261

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452573541677903873

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453340643569414152

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy participated in 8th multinational special operations exercise ‘NUSRET 2021’ at Canakkale, Turkey. PN Explosive Ordnance Disposal (EOD) team participated alongwith teams of other countries under the auspices of Turkish authorities.

Teams from Azerbaijan, Bangladesh, Belgium, Bulgaria, Germany, Iraq, Libya, Oman, Republic of Korea, Romania and Tanzania participated in the exercise. Representatives from NATO Mine Counter Measure (MCM) Group, NATO Centre for Maritime Research and Experimentation also participated in the exercise.

The exercise was designed to exchange professional expertise in Special Operation Forces (SOF) domain. The aim of exercise was to developed synergy, strengthen military relationships and enhance interoperability among Special Operation Forces of participating countries. The Multinational Exercise focused on operations which include Under Water EOD Operations and Mines Counter Measures in maritime domain.

Professional experience gained during multinational exercise will be rewarding in conduct of joint operations against common threats and will augment cooperation among participating countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

What is pn capability in this domain 









Navy planning to bring back at-sea missile reload capability


The Navy is planning to bring back its at-sea missile reloading capability — a move analysts say reflects the growing conventional threats facing the sea service.




www.navytimes.com


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=308748344131105

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CONSTRUCTION BEGINS ON FOURTH BABUR CLASS CORVETTE IN KARACHI The Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works conducted a keel-laying ceremony for the 4th Babur class guided missile corvette for the Navy. Chief of Naval Staff of the Pakistan Navy, Admiral Amjad Khan Niazi....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

First Frigate of Tughril Class Frigate has been officially handed over to Pakistan Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=286389636711723

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457683062041595906

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457661128775962628

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy assumes responsibility for guards at Mazar-i-Iqbal.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

An interior view of Manora Island Karachi..
PNS Manora light House.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The second Tughril-Class (Type 054AP) Guided Missile & Air Defence Figate built for the Pakistan Navy, PNS Tipu Sultan, has left for sea trials from Hudong–Zhonghua Shipbuilding yards in Shanghai today.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459060986434965505

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tank131

Windjammer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459060986434965505
> View attachment 792732
> 
> 
> View attachment 792733
> 
> 
> View attachment 792734



Looks lime Tabuk is still not equipped with its 30mm main gun,but does seem to be equipped with the Phalanx already (likely from Amazons). I wonder if Yarmook has been equipped. I dont get PNs approach eith its gun boats like the Damens or the MRTPs not being equipped with actual guns...


----------



## Tank131

I wonder what the plan going forward with the F-22Ps. I feel these ships which are still relatively new with the oldest being only 12 years old. I know that these have kind of fallen out of the discussion a bit with the Baburs and Tughrails coming on line, but this is a reasonably large surface platform which could be put through an MLU and with the correct systems, could be made effective. Given its size being similar to Baburs, and the presence of the deck on which FM-90 sits, it is clear a VLS should be able to fit. In fact, the 051B (granted its much larger) underwent a similar refit/mlu in 2015. The deck and FM-90 were replaced with a 32 cell VLS for HQ-16. IF were marry the Naresuan style MLU and the 051B, you could replace the FM90 and its deck with a VLS (ideally using similar sensors to the Babur). Installing Genesis Advent CMS, Smart S Mk2 or SR2410c and Albatross NG system or Hq-16 (possibly 12-16 cells) would dramatically improve this ships utility.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanasifm

Tank131 said:


> I wonder what the plan going forward with the F-22Ps. I feel these ships which are still relatively new with the oldest being only 12 years old. I know that these have kind of fallen out of the discussion a bit with the Baburs and Tughrails coming on line, but this is a reasonably large surface platform which could be put through an MLU and with the correct systems, could be made effective. Given its size being similar to Baburs, and the presence of the deck on which FM-90 sits, it is clear a VLS should be able to fit. In fact, the 051B (granted its much larger) underwent a similar refit/mlu in 2015. The deck and FM-90 were replaced with a 32 cell VLS for HQ-16. IF were marry the Naresuan style MLU and the 051B, you could replace the FM90 and its deck with a VLS (ideally using similar sensors to the Babur). Installing Genesis Advent CMS, Smart S Mk2 or SR2410c and Albatross NG system or Hq-16 (possibly 12-16 cells) would dramatically improve this ships utility.



Already revealed by its captain in an interview a mid life upgrade will replace fm-90 a few years ago time will tell

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi is on official visit to Kuwait.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Ship ALAMGIR visited AKSAZ Naval Base, Turkey and participated in Multinational Exercise DOGU AKDENIZ-21 conducted in Mediterranean Sea. Vice Admiral Zahid Ilyas represented Pakistan Navy in Multinational Exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460193452247990277

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Ship RASADGAR conducted successful rescue operation on a distressed fishing boat in North Arabian Sea and saved 16 fishermen onboard SAFEENA PAI KHAIL.

The fishing boat was having extensive fire in fuel tanks. During Maritime Security Patrol in North Arabian Sea PNS RASADGAR observed a fishing dhow under fire off Karachi coast. PN and PMSA assets immediately rescued all the crew members onboard distressed vessel. 

The fire onboard was extinguished by PN fire fighting teams. All crew members were safely evacuated and provided necessary medical treatment.

Pakistan Navy maintains a high degree of readiness, to undertake range of military and non-military operations out at sea. Besides safeguarding maritime boundaries, Pakistan Navy has always been at the forefront to ensure safety of sea farers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460967090127577089

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=424882342444344

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichmarshal

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 793004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi is on official visit to Kuwait.
> 
> 
> View attachment 793005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 793006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 793007


CNS flag/SO is my class fellow.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Commander Qatar Emiri Naval Forces (QENF) Staff Major General (SEA) Abdullah Bin Hassan Al Sulaiti, called on Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Commodore Syed Ahmed Salman of Pakistan Navy has been promoted to the rank of Rear Admiral with immediate effect.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi exchanging views with Secretary General of Defence Armaments Lt General Luciano PORTOLANO at Naval Headquarters Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yasser76

ghazi52 said:


> Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi exchanging views with Secretary General of Defence Armaments Lt General Luciano PORTOLANO at Naval Headquarters Islamabad.
> 
> 
> View attachment 796379



Think this is his second or third visit, maybe here to inaugrate new navy choppers like AW139>


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

ghazi52 said:


> Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi exchanging views with Secretary General of Defence Armaments Lt General Luciano PORTOLANO at Naval Headquarters Islamabad.
> 
> 
> View attachment 796379


tbh the CNS looks pretty excited. Sounds like something got cleared, approved, is on offer, or is getting married.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## TsAr

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> tbh the CNS looks pretty excited. Sounds like something got cleared, approved, is on offer, or is getting married.


his expressions are "Nah kar Jiger"

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> 4 Italian Made Frigates would be nice addition with support helicopter package but one can only dream (100% speculative statement from my end)
> 
> We have constructed decent cooperation with Italy
> 
> With Support Helicopters for Land Operations
> Recent talk of Missiles for Frigates
> Past deals involving SPADA SAMs
> Any Ships bought from Italy would be icing on cake
> 
> However with Pakistan investing in "*Milgem Class"* and* "Jinnah Class"* Designs the ship purchase would be highly unlikely
> 
> The excitement could be just talk of Helicopter Package (NAVY Versions) for future Frigates which could be possible


While Leonardo is an Italian company, the naval helicopter is more a UK issue. The AW159 and AW101 are both built mostly in the UK. I'm sure the licenses for those are already in place. But this convo with Italy's defence official is likely in reference to what Italy focuses on, i.e. ships, subs, armoured vehicles, and small arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Italy have stepped it up big , since the SPADA2000 days it was a high value acquisition in the 90's
The trust and cooperation between Italy/Pakistan has only grown every decade

They themselves have undergone a impressive Airforce modernization (*Typhoon* and Now *F35*) and Navy is also being upgraded with *Latest Ships *@ heavier Destroyer level grade

Interesting Dynamic that F35 was given to Italy and Turkey were not given F35


----------



## Yasser76

I think for ships already we are getting decent equipment from Turkey/China, amd Jinnah class will keep us occupied here. Nothing significant the Italians can provide that Turkey and China cannot in terms of hulls. 

Where Italy excels is Helciopters, missiles, electronics and radars. Basically much of the stuff that actually goes onto the hulls. 

I would think long range SAMS (other then CAMM-ER), ship radars and AW159

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GriffinsRule

Things will get more interesting now that India has removed Leonardo from it's blacklist. They will be doing their utmost to play spoilers. Was hoping they would keep their stupid policies bit longer

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

GriffinsRule said:


> Things will get more interesting now that India has removed Leonardo from it's blacklist. They will be doing their utmost to play spoilers. Was hoping they would keep their stupid policies bit longer


IMO it won't affect things much. Neither India or Pakistan are relying on Leonardo for something super specific they can't get from other suppliers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463863014222880775

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Ship ALAMGIR visited Port of Algiers, Algeria as part of Overseas Deployment. On arrival nearing the port, Pakistan Navy Ship was welcomed by Algerian Navy Ship and warmly received by Defence Attaché of Pakistan at Algeria along with Algerian naval officials.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The latest & state of the art Frigate of Pakistan Navy, PNS Tughril (Type-054A/P) in Philippines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARMalik

ghazi52 said:


> Commodore Syed Ahmed Salman of Pakistan Navy has been promoted to the rank of Rear Admiral with immediate effect.
> 
> 
> View attachment 796253



Great we have another VIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Interior Minister, Sheikh Rashid visiting PN Base Ormara , The Minister was received by Rear Admiral Javed and reviewed Zulfiquar class guided missile frigate, PNS Shamsheer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1464923484476391426

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

PNS Tughril (Type-054A/P) while maneuvering to Pakistan from China, it is expected that first Frigate of Tughril Class Frigate will join Pakistan Navy’s fleet in December 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

JINNAH NAVAL BASE, ORMARA, BALOCHISTAN

The Federal Minister of Interior arrived for the second day of his visit to Jinnah Naval Base. Senior Pakistan Navy officials welcomed him onboard MRTP-33 Fast Patrol Craft, PNS Zarrar. The warship is part of Surface Task Group Two of the Pakistan Navy. The minister was briefed on the operations and capabilities of STG-2 and Jinnah Naval Base. The Minister was apprised of the geographical and strategic importance of Ormara Naval Base.
He expressed full confidence in the capabilities and readiness of Pakistan Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JawadKKhan

Hi All, I was wondering where we can get information or see how many ships are available for Navy at any given time. 

The relevant assets of Navy are 3 agosta-90bs, 4 F-22Ps, 1 Alamgir, 2 Damen corvettes, 2-3 Azmat FACs

But, 2 Damen OPVs are yet not weaponized for combat.
2 Agosta subs are being upgraded, so cannot be in action. 
PNS Zulfiqar was in Germany till August. No idea where is it now. 
PNS Alamgir was in Algeria recently.
Another F-22P was seen in satellite photo being upgraded. 

This gives a very dire situation, if more then half of fleet is either at long trips or non functional. 

I don't understand, why Navy is so lazy for not weaponizing the Damen OPVs yet. They know they need to make use of every asset, but they seems to be chilling. Foreign trips are okay for bi-lateral relationships and all but that should be done when you have enough assets to protect your own coast. I mean a force should be always ready for worst case scenario. IN won't ask for permission, if it has to attack!.

@ghazi52 @Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yasser76

JawadKKhan said:


> Hi All, I was wondering where we can get information or see how many ships are available for Navy at any given time.
> 
> The relevant assets of Navy are 3 agosta-90bs, 4 F-22Ps, 1 Alamgir, 2 Damen corvettes, 2-3 Azmat FACs
> 
> But, 2 Damen OPVs are yet not weaponized for combat.
> 2 Agosta subs are being upgraded, so cannot be in action.
> PNS Zulfiqar was in Germany till August. No idea where is it now.
> PNS Alamgir was in Algeria recently.
> Another F-22P was seen in satellite photo being upgraded.
> 
> This gives a very dire situation, if more then half of fleet is either at long trips or non functional.
> 
> I don't understand, why Navy is so lazy for not weaponizing the Damen OPVs yet. They know they need to make use of every asset, but they seems to be chilling. Foreign trips are okay for bi-lateral relationships and all but that should be done when you have enough assets to protect your own coast. I mean a force should be always ready for worst case scenario. IN won't ask for permission, if it has to attack!.
> 
> @ghazi52 @Bilal Khan (Quwa)



Can smell a troll from miles away....

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## JawadKKhan

Yasser76 said:


> Can smell a troll from miles away....



That's a wrong sense of smell then : ) .. That's a concern. Everything is not a troll. Plus, If my analysis is wrong, correct me. I love to be corrected. I am at this forum to share my thoughts / analysis and on top learn from everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yasser76

JawadKKhan said:


> That's a wrong sense of smell then : ) .. That's a concern. Everything is not a troll. Plus, If my analysis is wrong, correct me. I love to be corrected. I am at this forum to share my thoughts / analysis and on top learn from everyone.



You started by asking a question that you then proceeded to answer yourself (with perhaps little knowledge of facts) and bemoan the state of the PN and how we maybe at the mercy of IN. Well last time that happened we still have a video of a Sub.

My sense of smell is very accurate.


----------



## JawadKKhan

Yasser76 said:


> You started by asking a question that you then proceeded to answer yourself (with perhaps little knowledge of facts) and bemoan the state of the PN and how we maybe at the mercy of IN. Well last time that happened we still have a video of a Sub.
> 
> My sense of smell is very accurate.



Well, your sense of smell is completely out of order!. The way you accuse me of trolling.
You have no capacity to take positive criticism. Only concerned citizens would ask such thing.

You are one of those people, who become angered by genuine questions from concerned people. Oh yeh tu mulk kay khilaaf baat ho gai LMAO!.



Yasser76 said:


> (with perhaps little knowledge of facts)



So Genius, when I said that I am the top expert around ?. as I said, I love to be corrected. If you have facts then throw them. That's the purpose of my post to clear my concerns with positive input. I am here to discuss and learn. 

I haven't actually said anything at all that can anger an sane person. I had said a glimpse of it in another post where I was concerned for navy's procurement.. mentioning how Chief of Naval staff stole millions of dollars in Agosta program. I can write at lengths on Actual nalaikiyan. But i don't want to do this. I want to keep it positive and constructive.

You have stirred the submarine topic, I am actually proud of the Air patrolling team who have twice detected the indian subs. Can Pakistani sub be detected in indian waters and let go ? I don't think so.

My genuine concern is that our airforce / army are strong and can respond an eye for eye. But indians strength is their navy, they may try to level the score after humiliation of 27th Feb 2019 through naval end. Maybe that's why they are provoking us by sending subs twice as well. That's why as a patriotic person, I want to know how many ships / subs are there to protect EEZ. You think its a troll. ?? Really ??.. its disgusting to even think like that.


----------



## MIRauf

You also have 2 A-70s, plus are you sure that two A-90s are going through retro-fit ? My understating was that one be going through upgrade and other will wait till it first one was done and back in service so their would be two A-90s available at all times.

I think it was some Indian Defense Expert that had mentioned that the PN only had one Sub ( A-90 ) available or something like that during the last crises.


ghazi52 said:


> PNS Tughril (Type-054A/P) while maneuvering to Pakistan from China, it is expected that first Frigate of Tughril Class Frigate will join Pakistan Navy’s fleet in December 2021.
> 
> 
> View attachment 797322


That is lots of maneuvering from China to Pakistan, probably be better if just does "in transit" while doing friendly port visits in between.


----------



## ghazi52

The lead ship of the Pakistan Navy’s Tughril class of guided missiles and air defence frigates, PNS Tughril arrived at a Malaysia’s naval base Lumut for a port call. The two navies will conduct the MALPAK/3-2021 bilateral naval exercises.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 799409




Second one was
Also launched so should be following soon after fitment and trails

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Jinnah class is really been planned but i think pak in mock up model. Not integrating better weapons






Pak must induct better weapons


----------



## JawadKKhan

MIRauf said:


> You also have 2 A-70s, plus are you sure that two A-90s are going through retro-fit ? My understating was that one be going through upgrade and other will wait till it first one was done and back in service so their would be two A-90s available at all times.
> 
> I think it was some Indian Defense Expert that had mentioned that the PN only had one Sub ( A-90 ) available or something like that during the last crises.




It was reported that first A-90 was delivered to PN after upgrades then there was another report that work on 3rd A-90 has started. I have not heard that 2nd A-90 is delivered. Maybe anyone with insights into the Navy can enlighten us further. Anyways once these 3 are available then it will be a great boost because there are significant amount of updates done on these subs worth over 350 million dollars. 

Yes A-70s are there but about 50 years old and overdue for retirement, PN is waiting for hangars. 

PN will become in much great shape by 2023 when atleast 3 type 54As and perhaps 1 babur will be added. Until then whatever assets we have should ensure high availability / quick deployment. The Damen OPVs must be weaponized at earliest. Its a waste of platform not being weaponized for 1.5 year.


----------



## Super Falcon

Pak must induct better weapons on jinnah class frigates


----------



## Super Falcon

JawadKKhan said:


> Hi All, I was wondering where we can get information or see how many ships are available for Navy at any given time.
> 
> The relevant assets of Navy are 3 agosta-90bs, 4 F-22Ps, 1 Alamgir, 2 Damen corvettes, 2-3 Azmat FACs
> 
> But, 2 Damen OPVs are yet not weaponized for combat.
> 2 Agosta subs are being upgraded, so cannot be in action.
> PNS Zulfiqar was in Germany till August. No idea where is it now.
> PNS Alamgir was in Algeria recently.
> Another F-22P was seen in satellite photo being upgraded.
> 
> This gives a very dire situation, if more then half of fleet is either at long trips or non functional.
> 
> I don't understand, why Navy is so lazy for not weaponizing the Damen OPVs yet. They know they need to make use of every asset, but they seems to be chilling. Foreign trips are okay for bi-lateral relationships and all but that should be done when you have enough assets to protect your own coast. I mean a force should be always ready for worst case scenario. IN won't ask for permission, if it has to attack!.
> 
> @ghazi52 @Bilal Khan (Quwa)


Agreed wasting lot of money on un necesary trips exerciseare other issue






Pak submarines are also getting old even 8 yuan wont be enough should have got german or swdeen subs

Remember these 8 yuan subs are copy of russian kilo class subs they are upgraded with chinese systems but still it has russian origins

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## JawadKKhan

Super Falcon said:


> Remember these 8 yuan subs are copy of russian kilo class subs they are upgraded with chinese systems but still it has russian origins



But, these Yuan ships are far better then Kilos. They are larger and quieter. Plus the chinese subs are AIP enabled. Together with Agostas there will be 11 AIP enabled subs posing the greatest threat to IN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MIRauf

JawadKKhan said:


> It was reported that first A-90 was delivered to PN after upgrades then there was another report that work on 3rd A-90 has started. I have not heard that 2nd A-90 is delivered. Maybe anyone with insights into the Navy can enlighten us further. Anyways once these 3 are available then it will be a great boost because there are significant amount of updates done on these subs worth over 350 million dollars.
> 
> Yes A-70s are there but about 50 years old and overdue for retirement, PN is waiting for hangars.
> 
> PN will become in much great shape by 2023 when atleast 3 type 54As and perhaps 1 babur will be added. Until then whatever assets we have should ensure high availability / quick deployment. The Damen OPVs must be weaponized at earliest. Its a waste of platform not being weaponized for 1.5 year.


I thought the news was that work on second boat starting soon, no mention of contract to work on the third boat. The work on third boat or no work was discussed her a while back, if work on the third A-90 has started then its news to I, good news none the less.

The news I await anxiously is the Arrival of type 039-xyz for the purpose of training and later perhaps being part of PN to make it the 1st or the 9th Chinese built Sub to join PN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Navy holds fourth Maritime Security Workshop (MARSEW-4)* 







*Web Desk*
December 07, 2021


CNS Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi on the occasion of Maritime Security Workshop (MARSEW-4) stated that it is a matter of great satisfaction that Pakistan Navy is holding fourth in the series of Maritime Security Workshop (MARSEW-4) at its premier institute, Pakistan Navy War College Lahore from 8-16 December 2021.

The continuity of MARSEW is not only reassuring, but its real success lies in the interest it has evoked across a broad spectrum of country's policy makers, executives, academicians, businessman, enterprises and media since its inaugural session in 2017. MARSEW has become a formal link with the country's diverse stakeholders in creating awareness on maritime issues, highlighting their impact on the national security and underscoring immense potentials of our Blue Economy. 


MARSEW-4 assumes greater significance since it culminates with the Golden Jubilee Celebrations of Pakistan Navy Staff Course. Dovetailed with MARSEW-4, the Golden Jubilee Celebrations depict the cardinal role of PNWC as the cradle of middle tier naval leadership in Pakistan Navy. It has proudly mentored generations of Officers who in execution of the staff and operational duties continued to raise the bar ever higher.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468592833292652547

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PAKISTAN NAVY CONDUCTS SUCCESSFUL LIVE WEAPONS FIRING

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*
Pakistan Navy Ship TUGHRIL visited Naval Base Lumut, Malaysia as part of good will visit and flag showing mission.*

Upon arrival at port, Pakistan Navy Ship TUGHRIL was received by Defence Attaché of Pakistan at Kuala Lumpur and senior officials from Royal Malaysian Navy.

The visit of PNS TUGHRIL included harbour and sea phases. In harbour phase table top discussions on professional matters and bilateral interactions were held. Whereas, sea phase included conduct of bilateral exercise MALPAK in which PNS TUGHRIL along with three Ships and a Helicopter participated from Royal Malaysian Navy.

Visit of Pakistan Navy Ship to Malaysia provided an opportunity for both countries to further enhance the existing close diplomatic ties and cordial relations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Navy Achievements 2021*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Ship TUGHRIL visited Naval Base Lumut, Malaysia as part of good will visit and flag showing mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

ghazi52 said:


> PNS Tughril (Type-054A/P) while maneuvering to Pakistan from China, it is expected that first Frigate of Tughril Class Frigate will join Pakistan Navy’s fleet in December 2021.
> 
> 
> View attachment 797322





JawadKKhan said:


> Hi All, I was wondering where we can get information or see how many ships are available for Navy at any given time.
> 
> The relevant assets of Navy are 3 agosta-90bs, 4 F-22Ps, 1 Alamgir, 2 Damen corvettes, 2-3 Azmat FACs
> 
> But, 2 Damen OPVs are yet not weaponized for combat.
> 2 Agosta subs are being upgraded, so cannot be in action.
> PNS Zulfiqar was in Germany till August. No idea where is it now.
> PNS Alamgir was in Algeria recently.
> Another F-22P was seen in satellite photo being upgraded.
> 
> This gives a very dire situation, if more then half of fleet is either at long trips or non functional.
> 
> I don't understand, why Navy is so lazy for not weaponizing the Damen OPVs yet. They know they need to make use of every asset, but they seems to be chilling. Foreign trips are okay for bi-lateral relationships and all but that should be done when you have enough assets to protect your own coast. I mean a force should be always ready for worst case scenario. IN won't ask for permission, if it has to attack!.
> 
> @ghazi52 @Bilal Khan (Quwa)





khanasifm said:


> Second one was
> Also launched so should be following soon after fitment and trails





Yasser76 said:


> You started by asking a question that you then proceeded to answer yourself (with perhaps little knowledge of facts) and bemoan the state of the PN and how we maybe at the mercy of IN. Well last time that happened we still have a video of a Sub.
> 
> My sense of smell is very accurate.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470281571525668874

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Naval Chief conferred 317 graduates with PhD, Masters and Bachelor's degrees whereas 34 medals were also awarded to students in various academic disciplines for outstanding performances.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

PNS Tughril, the first frigate of Tughril Class (Type-054A/P) will reach Pakistan in December 2021.
Currently Tughril is in Sri Lanka ..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Participants of MERSEW-4 to PN Units at Ormara, Creeks Areas and Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472080874477060097

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Pakistan Navy won Silver Medal in Bahrain Sailing event - PTV Sports .*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472244238448537602

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472530117196845056

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Special Service Group SSG(N) participated in bilateral Special Operations Forces (SOF) Exercise ‘Ayylidiz 2021’ with Turkish Su Altı Taarruz (SAT) at Istanbul, Turkey. Both navies are regularly conducting this bilateral Exercise since 1996 and exercise is 13th of the series.

The exercise was exclusively designed to exchange professional expertise in SOF domain. The aim of the exercise was to build synergy, strengthen military relationships and enhance interoperability between Special Operation Forces of both countries. The exercise focused on Anti-Terrorism operations, Sniper Firing, Frogman Ops and Visit Board Search & Seizure (VBSS) domains. The exercise concluded with demo of coordinated VBSS Ops involving Ships, Helicopters and Fast Speed Boats along with SOFs elements. The event was witnessed by high level delegations.

Exercise AYYILDIZ-2021 proved professionally rewarding as SOFs elements of both countries remained actively engaged in rehashing contemporary tactics, techniques and procedures in Special Operations domains.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

I *am coming home ....... 
PNS Tughril (F-260) of Pakistan Navy*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dreambear

ghazi52 said:


> I *am coming home .......
> PNS Tughril (F-260) of Pakistan Navy*
> 
> View attachment 802324


China delivered it a month ago. Why hasn't it arrived in Pakistan yet?


----------



## ghazi52

dreambear said:


> China delivered it a month ago. Why hasn't it arrived in Pakistan yet?


Enjoying her journey to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Commander Royal Bahrain Naval Force (RBNF) Rear Admiral Mohammad Yousif Al Asam called on Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473229978343034888

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hudong–Zhonghua Shipyard in China has launched 3rd Type-054A/P for Pakistan Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474721510619287555

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Course Commissioning Parade of 116th Midshipmen and 24th Short Service Commission (SSC) was held at Pakistan Naval Academy (PNA), Karachi. Commander Royal Bahrain Naval Force Rear Admiral Mohammad Yousif Al-Asam, graced the ceremony as Chief Guest. Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi was also present at the passing out parade. 

The commissioning contingent comprised of 103 Pakistani midshipmen, 02 from Bahrain Defence Forces, 01 from State of Palestine along with 28 officers from SSC Course.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## time pass

ghazi52 said:


> Hudong–Zhonghua Shipyard in China has launched 3rd Type-054A/P for Pakistan Navy.
> 
> View attachment 802963



Correction....

4th 054A/P not 3rd....


----------



## ghazi52

PNS Tabuk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aziqbal

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 803806
> 
> 
> PNS Tabuk



that is what we called a "squared away" naval officers 

they look like fine gentlemen


----------



## ghazi52

CNS Adm. Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi chaired Command & Staff Conference held at NHQ. Matters w.r.t geo strategic milieu, National security & Ops preparedness were reviewed. The forum reaffirmed solidarity with people IIOJ&K. CNS also expressed confidence over Combat readiness of Pak Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

ghazi52 said:


> I *am coming home .......
> PNS Tughril (F-260) of Pakistan Navy*
> 
> View attachment 802324


where is this beast now?


----------



## The SC

Pakistan has purchased Chinese CM-501GA anti-ship missiles for helicopter launch.






The CM-501GA missile is a lighter version of the original missile, a missile that can be used for land attack as well as against ships. The range of these missiles, manufactured by China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation, is about 40 km. Being a lighter version, it can be launched from the Harbin Z-9 helicopters which are owned by the Pakistan Navy. These helicopters are also from China.. and are On the 054 A/P frigates delivered by China to Pakistan. One of the PNS Tughril models, was delivered last month and the remaining three will be delivered soon.






The sources said that the missiles target Indian warships such as the Kolkata and Vizag destroyers and stealth frigates. 

Besides, Pakistan is negotiating with China over the LY-70 air defense missile system for its warships. It has already asked ALIT, the manufacturer, to submit the technical proposal and budget. The previous version, the LY-60N, was purchased by the Pakistan Navy two decades ago for its Tariq-class frigates.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476898981447966721

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

The SC said:


> Pakistan has purchased Chinese CM-501GA anti-ship missiles for helicopter launch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CM-501GA missile is a lighter version of the original missile, a missile that can be used for land attack as well as against ships. The range of these missiles, manufactured by China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation, is about 40 km. Being a lighter version, it can be launched from the Harbin Z-9 helicopters which are owned by the Pakistan Navy. These helicopters are also from China.. and are On the 054 A/P frigates delivered by China to Pakistan. One of the PNS Tughril models, was delivered last month and the remaining three will be delivered soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sources said that the missiles target Indian warships such as the Kolkata and Vizag destroyers and stealth frigates.
> 
> Besides, Pakistan is negotiating with China over the LY-70 air defense missile system for its warships. It has already asked ALIT, the manufacturer, to submit the technical proposal and budget. The previous version, the LY-60N, was purchased by the Pakistan Navy two decades ago for its Tariq-class frigates.


I am not sure which warship will use ly70 in PN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Not a troll, he is doing his job gathering info for indian navy



Yasser76 said:


> Can smell a troll from miles away....


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477536002637971457

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Presently in Oman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

JawadKKhan said:


> Hi All, I was wondering where we can get information or see how many ships are available for Navy at any given time.
> 
> The relevant assets of Navy are 3 agosta-90bs, 4 F-22Ps, 1 Alamgir, 2 Damen corvettes, 2-3 Azmat FACs
> 
> But, 2 Damen OPVs are yet not weaponized for combat.
> 2 Agosta subs are being upgraded, so cannot be in action.
> PNS Zulfiqar was in Germany till August. No idea where is it now.
> PNS Alamgir was in Algeria recently.
> Another F-22P was seen in satellite photo being upgraded.
> 
> This gives a very dire situation, if more then half of fleet is either at long trips or non functional.
> 
> I don't understand, why Navy is so lazy for not weaponizing the Damen OPVs yet. They know they need to make use of every asset, but they seems to be chilling. Foreign trips are okay for bi-lateral relationships and all but that should be done when you have enough assets to protect your own coast. I mean a force should be always ready for worst case scenario. IN won't ask for permission, if it has to attack!.
> 
> @ghazi52 @Bilal Khan (Quwa)



I have all this secret information. I am keeping it all here - at the following link. I know when and where the CNS has his double shot coffee. 









Treasure Chest - Open Ancient Trunk With Glowing Magic Lights In The...


Treasure Chest - Open Ancient Trunk With Glowing Magic Lights In The Dark



www.istockphoto.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed_yusuf

ghazi52 said:


> Presently in Oman.
> 
> View attachment 805974


When Are these ships going to have weapons


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi exchanging views with Deputy Chief of Turkish General Staff at Naval Headquarters Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TOPGUN

ghazi52 said:


> Presently in Oman.
> 
> View attachment 805974



When are they going to put on the weapons ? meanwhile its sailing all around the world !!


----------



## Bossman

TOPGUN said:


> When are they going to put on the weapons ? meanwhile its sailing all around the world !!


Old picture, just after the launch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

IT READS SPD STRATEGIC PLANS DIVISION WHICH SHOWS THE HARBAH MISSILE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pak Navy Ships RAH NAWARD & MADADGAR along with PNS/M HAMZA visited Port Sultan Bin Qaboos, Oman. PN Flotilla was received by Pak DA & RNO officials. During visit, COMPAK & Mission Cdr called on Chief of Sultan’s Armed Forces & Cdr RNO. 

COMPAK conveyed good wishes of CNS for the people of Oman & Royal Navy Oman. During port stay, various bilateral activities & coordination meetings were held. Later, PNS RAH NAWARD participated in sailing exercise with RNO Sail Training Ship, RNOV SHABAB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tanzania Navy Commander, Rear Admiral Michael Mwanandenja Mumanga visited Naval Headquarters, Islamabad and called on Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pak Navy diver Abdul Rehman LCD (T) took out the body of a woman who drowned from Rawal Lake at night during search and rescue operation.

Pak Navy has launched a search operation in the cold water of the lake after receiving information from Islamabad Police and CDA.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Pak Navy assumed the Command of Combined Maritime Task Force 150 (CTF-150) for the 12th time.
The Change of Command Ceremony held at HQ of US NAVCENT, Bahrain. Commodore Vaqar Muhammad of Pak Navy took over Command from Captain Brendon Clark of Royal New Zealand Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484433144854073351

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abid123

Are submarines better than surface ships for warfare? Are submarines more dangerous than surface ships? I am asking because most Indian naval experts claim that the biggest challenge for the IN would be PN submarines and in particular PN 8 new yuan class submarines.


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Submarines are always a biggest threat as advanced Submarines are hidden deadly punch in vast oceans,


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy will hold the official induction ceremony of the lead ship of the Tughril class of guided missile frigates, PNS Tughril tomorrow at Karachi Naval Dockyard. 

Commander in Chief of the Pakistan Navy, Dr. Arif Alvi to be chief guest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## syed_yusuf

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan Navy will hold the official induction ceremony of the lead ship of the Tughril class of guided missile frigates, PNS Tughril tomorrow at Karachi Naval Dockyard.
> 
> Commander in Chief of the Pakistan Navy, Dr. Arif Alvi to be chief guest.
> 
> 
> View attachment 810756


I am surprised that it is only armed with 4 SSM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Navy has inducted 1st Type-54A/P guided missile frigate along with different variants of sea king helicopters in a ceremony held at Karachi dockyard on Monday. *

President of Pakistan along with country’s naval chief attended the ceremony. Both inductions are conducted under a navy’s modernization process.

PNS Tughril (FFG-261) is a 4000 tonne multi-purpose guided missile frigate (FFG-261) capable of conducting various types of tasks including maritime patrols, anti-ship & anti-submarine missions. PNS Tughril is equipped with state of the art sensors and weapon systems. Pakistan Navy signed contract for the procurement of two Type-54A/P frigates in 2017. In 2018,

Pakistan announced procurement of two more type-54A/P guided missile frigates. These ships will be armed with state-of-the-art weapons systems and sensors. Importantly, PNS Tughril will be 1st Pakistani Warship capable of firing missile from VLS missile cells. This ship is armed with HHQ-16 surface to air missiles.

Pakistan Navy also inducts 10 Sea king helicopters. As per official stance of Pakistan Navy, these helicopters are gift by brotherly muslim state “Qatar”. Qatar Emiri Air Force (QEAF) gifted 10 Sea king helicopters to Pakistan Navy along a Sea king simulator. These helicopters are inducted No. 111 squadron of Pakistan Naval Air Arm. 111 squadron is already operating few sea king helicopters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

syed_yusuf said:


> I am surprised that it is only armed with 4 SSM



@iLION12345_1
May be you know why, it’s equipped only with 4 SSM ? And can the Sea King Helicopters also park inside the Hangar ?


----------



## iLION12345_1

Inception-06 said:


> @iLION12345_1
> May be you know why, it’s equipped only with 4 SSM ? And can the Sea King Helicopters also park inside the Hangar ?


I highly doubt the Sea kings can park inside that hanger, they’re too big and the rotors don’t fold. The sea kings aren’t for use with the 054As anyways, they’re for SAR and AShM roles, they can land on the helipads on those ships.
The ships themselves will very likely come with Z9D helos, those can fit in their hangers as well. As for SSMs, I assume you guys mean the 4 missiles in 2x2 config in the center, that’s just choice, that can be increased or decreased as needed based on the mission profile. We’ve seen them be 4x4 config for a total of 8 missiles on PLAN ships in the past I believe, so it’s totally possible. The rest of the launchers may even be carried elsewhere on the ship itself, they can be installed at port at any time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## syed_yusuf

iLION12345_1 said:


> I highly doubt the Sea kings can park inside that hanger, they’re too big and the rotors don’t fold. The sea kings aren’t for use with the 054As anyways, they’re for SAR and AShM roles, they can land on the helipads on those ships.
> The ships themselves will very likely come with Z9D helos, those can fit in their hangers as well. As for SSMs, I assume you guys mean the 4 missiles in 2x2 config in the center, that’s just choice, that can be increased or decreased as needed based on the mission profile. We’ve seen them be 4x4 config for a total of 8 missiles on PLAN ships in the past I believe, so it’s totally possible. The rest of the launchers may even be carried elsewhere on the ship itself, they can be installed at port at any time.




The standard type54ap or type54a+ does not carry c302 missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## iLION12345_1

syed_yusuf said:


> The standard type54ap or type54a+ does not carry c302 missile.


And likely neither does ours. The launchers on PN 054As are the same as the ones on PLAN. There is nothing to confirm the missiles are different either, someone spread those rumors without confirming.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## syed_yusuf

iLION12345_1 said:


> And likely neither does ours. The launchers on PN 054As are the same as the ones on PLAN. There is nothing to confirm the missiles are different either, someone spread those rumors without confirming.


Which Chinese ship carry c302 in 4x4 format in the class of type54ap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

syed_yusuf said:


> Which Chinese ship carry c302 in 4x4 format in the class of type54ap


Sorry, I’m a little confused, Why is C302 in the question? Type 054As carry YJ-83 in 4x4 configuration right? And so far there’s been nothing to determine wether PNs 054As carry YJ-83 or CM302. Unless it was confirmed and I missed it, in which case, my bad. 
If the PN ships are carrying CM302, they could be limited to 2x2 due to the missile, or they could just be in 2x2 configuration due to the mission profile. otherwise 4x4 is definitely possible on 054A with YJ-83, but CM302/YJ-12A is the better missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed_yusuf

iLION12345_1 said:


> Sorry, I’m a little confused, Why is C302 in the question? Type 054As carry YJ-83 in 4x4 configuration right? And so far there’s been nothing to determine wether PNs 054As carry YJ-83 or CM302. Unless it was confirmed and I missed it, in which case, my bad.
> If the PN ships are carrying CM302, they could be limited to 2x2 due to the missile, or they could just be in 2x2 configuration due to the mission profile. otherwise 4x4 is definitely possible on 054A with YJ-83, but CM302/YJ-12A is the better missile.


PN TYPE54AP is equipped with supersonic cruise missile c802 is not supersonic . So assumption is that it has c302 most probably or c400 may be . So the question is, can type54ap carry 8 of them or is just limited to 4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

President approves commissioning of Qatari Sea King Helicopters in Pak Navy- Jan 2022​



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487055944756383748



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487052313453895681



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487052322224103426



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487044808413794305




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487044810825519105

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iLION12345_1

syed_yusuf said:


> PN TYPE54AP is equipped with supersonic cruise missile c802 is not supersonic . So assumption is that it has c302 most probably or c400 may be . So the question is, can type54ap carry 8 of them or is just limited to 4


When and who confirmed that it’s carrying different missiles? I may have missed that news. Unless it’s confirmed, we’re just speculating, aren’t we? So it could still have C802.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

iLION12345_1 said:


> When and who confirmed that it’s carrying different missiles? I may have missed that news. Unless it’s confirmed, we’re just speculating, aren’t we? So it could still have C802.


In all speeches since induction they mentioned that type54ap carries supper Sonic missile. That means that missile installed on type54ap is not c802 for sure . Either it is c302 or c400 or some other kind 

Moving on to my question and that is why type 54ap is only carrying 4 SSM?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

syed_yusuf said:


> In all speeches since induction they mentioned that type54ap carries supper Sonic missile. That means that missile installed on type54ap is not c802 for sure . Either it is c302 or c400 or some other kind
> 
> Moving on to my question and that is why type 54ap is only carrying 4 SSM?


Can you show me such a speech from an official source? Thank you.

If it’s a supersonic AShM then it could be carrying 4 because of the weight and size limitations, otherwise it’s due to mission profiles. We can’t just answer that by looking at it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

iLION12345_1 said:


> Can you show me such a speech from an official source? Thank you.
> 
> If it’s a supersonic AShM then it could be carrying 4 because of the weight and size limitations, otherwise it’s due to mission profiles. We can’t just answer that by looking at it.





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485636812802568192

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488480398011248641

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Director General Public Relations - Navy | Facebook


8.5K views, 117 likes, 21 loves, 0 comments, 12 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Director General Public Relations - Navy:




www.facebook.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shafi ullah khan

PNS tughril lacks in Offensive capability..only four missile per ship... nowadays it's prefer to have much more powerful offensive capabilities through smaller tones ships.


syed_yusuf said:


> PN TYPE54AP is equipped with supersonic cruise missile c802 is not supersonic . So assumption is that it has c302 most probably or c400 may be . So the question is, can type54ap carry 8 of them or is just limited to 4


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Visit to Pakistan Maritime Museum Karachi | Maria Wu | Discover Pakistan TV​
Get to know about the history & achievements of the Pakistani Navy at the Pakistan Maritime Museum, with Chinese star Maria Wu in our show "Dil Hai Pakistani" Watch the new episode. 








*# Support Discover Pakistan TV .*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shayyman

Why Agosta-90B remain the most potent SSKs in South Asia.


----------



## ghazi52

CNS Adm Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi visited Tunisia & called on Tunisian Navy Chief of Staff R/Adm Adel Jehane & Other Defence Officials, separately. 
During Call-ons matters related to mutual interests were discussed.

Naval Chief also visited Tunisian Naval Base & Naval Academy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet">

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492405376737812480">February 12, 2022</a></blockquote>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PNS ASLAT visited Port Muscat, Oman. During the visit, CO of PN Ship called on Dir Maritime Security Center & DG Ops Plans of RNO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziya

defence turkey magazine no 112


----------



## ziya

more mouwain fleet tanker and joint production of MPA with Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

ziya said:


> more mouwain fleet tanker and joint production of MPA with Turkey


Lol the PN straight-up saying we lack the aeronautical capacity to carry out the conversion work. @JamD @kursed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JamD

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Lol the PN straight-up saying we lack the aeronautical capacity to carry out the conversion work. @JamD @kursed


They are honest about their R&D capacity, which is more than what you can say about some other services/programs *cough cough* Azm *cough*.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bleek

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Lol the PN straight-up saying we lack the aeronautical capacity to carry out the conversion work. @JamD @kursed


I see that as a good thing IMO. 

At least they are not high on delusion or the belief that throwing some money towards a project and paying a salary to someone with a certificare is enough to achieve what other countries have, at the same standard. 

A positive change in mindset.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Luosifen

So what's next for future PN procurements? SSB/SSBNs, destroyers?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Luosifen said:


> So what's next for future PN procurements? SSB/SSBNs, destroyers?


They'll probably add more of what they're currently getting, but via improved variants.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Does Pakistan Navy have this ?
Pakistan Navy confirms procurement of CH-4B multirole MALE UAV from China.

The strike-capable CH-4B can carry a 345 kg weapon payload, but has a flight endurance of 14 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bleek

ghazi52 said:


> Does Pakistan Navy have this ?
> Pakistan Navy confirms procurement of CH-4B multirole MALE UAV from China.
> 
> The strike-capable CH-4B can carry a 345 kg weapon payload, but has a flight endurance of 14 hours.
> 
> 
> View attachment 816635


Hasn't this same drone been shot down ruthlessly by the Houthis in SA?

Or is this a different model?


----------



## sparten

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Lol the PN straight-up saying we lack the aeronautical capacity to carry out the conversion work. @JamD @kursed


More to the point, PAF is refusing to let the the other services use PAC.



Luosifen said:


> So what's next for future PN procurements? SSB/SSBNs


Yes. Probably already in final stages


Luosifen said:


> , destroyers?


Jinnah is a destroyer size already.



JamD said:


> They are honest about their R&D capacity, which is more than what you can say about some other services/programs *cough cough* Azm *cough*.


A certain other service has access.


----------



## aziqbal

going forward this decade we should attach our selves with Turkey in all naval projects

for the Air Force we have China and army we can do ourselves

in return can can share its vast experience in ballistics missiles and nuclear weapons with Turkey

including the integration of nuclear Babur on submarines 

I am sure Turkey would love that


----------



## ghazi52

Cdr of the Sri Lankan Navy Vice Adm Nishantha Ulugetenne called on CNS Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi at NHQ.























Cdr of the Sri Lankan Navy Vice Adm Nishantha Ulugetenne called on #CNS Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi at NHQ. During meeting, matters of mutual interests &... | By Director General Public Relations - Navy | Facebook


7.8K views, 92 likes, 18 loves, 2 comments, 7 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Director General Public Relations - Navy: Cdr of the Sri Lankan Navy Vice Adm Nishantha Ulugetenne called on #CNS...




www.facebook.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi visited PN ships and forward Posts at coastal & creeks areas during ongoing maritime Exercise SEASPARK-22. .





__





Watch







www.facebook.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

something to light up discussion?


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

ghazi52 said:


> Does Pakistan Navy have this ?
> Pakistan Navy confirms procurement of CH-4B multirole MALE UAV from China.
> 
> The strike-capable CH-4B can carry a 345 kg weapon payload, but has a flight endurance of 14 hours.
> 
> 
> View attachment 816635


PN acquired only four CH 4B UCAVs.
What opinion should we make up after this small purchase.
Doesn't this indicates that PN will go for HALE UCAV as soon as strike role HALE UCAV comes online.CH4B is only for stop gap solution?

Also can't we say that after PAC completes its UCAV's testing,PN will go for that or possibly Anka S ?

What's your opinion @Eagle about PN acquiring only 4 UCAVs?


----------



## MIRauf

PN should opt for WJ-700, but that likely will depend on WJ-700 Maritime capabilities. WJ-700 should be able to compliment the ATR-72s, P-3Cs and Sea Sultans in the EEZ. Now I am not saying that CH-4B or ANKA-S are not a good choice, they have there place as well such as Coastal Surveillance / attack.

It's just that WJ-700 should easily dash out to the targeted area at much higher speed, deliver CM-400KG type load and dash out, or provide reconnaissance 'in clean config mode' of the targeted area to the other assets to take appropriate actions.

Now it doesn't have to be WJ-700, any other cleared for export in the same class should suffice, that is if the intended UAV passes and or meets the PNs required / set criteria.

PS: Not sure of the RCS of WJ-700, but I do understand that it's no Dark Sword or Sharp Sword which likely are not cleared for export, yet.


----------



## Aesterix

There's a buzz on social media about PN detecting and chasing another Indian scorpene class submarine??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Aesterix said:


> There's a buzz on social media about PN detecting and chasing another Indian scorpene class submarine??


source of this rumour is journalist Ather Kazmi ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

HRK said:


> source of this rumour is journalist Ather Kazmi ....



ISPR has confirmed it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

Areesh said:


> ISPR has confirmed it




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499327722879057923

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aesterix

HRK said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499327722879057923


This deserves a new thread


----------



## HRK

Aesterix said:


> This deserves a new thread


A thread is already active.


----------



## Aesterix

Happened at 
23* 58' North 
063* 28' East


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Aesterix said:


> Happened at
> 78* 58' North
> 063* 78' East


How far from Pakistan shores??


----------



## HRK

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> How far from Pakistan shores??


approximately 170-180 Km from Gwadar coast


----------



## Aesterix

Location as shown in the video.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.





PNS Khalid (S 136) is the lead boat of Khalid-Class conventional submarines in service with Pakistan Navy.....
...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Next time drop a air to sea , ammunition to take out a Submarine
Where is our Sea Sultans ?


----------



## PanzerKiel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502892055344910337

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Zarvan

PanzerKiel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502892055344910337


Why were they showing Harpoon from so many angles ?


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Zarvan said:


> Why were they showing Harpoon from so many angles ?


Bas Cameraman k dil ko bha gia
Is lie

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## ghazi52

........

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502902696428322817.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503301561027604488

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

........
Pakistan Navy Demonstrates combat readiness and war fighting potential by Live Weapon Firing of Anti-ship Missiles and Torpedoes in North Arabian Sea.
Pakistan Navy Demonstrates combat readiness and war fighting potential by Live Weapon Firing of Anti-ship Missiles and Torpedoes in North Arabian Sea....





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=542196557103951





......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TsAr

Zarvan said:


> Why were they showing Harpoon from so many angles ?


Bhai AP har chiz mein tinay keeray kuin nikaltay ho?


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.,.





,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

!!!!!!




!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

;';''';
Chief of South African Navy, V/Adm Mosuwa Samuel Hlongwane called on CNS Adm Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi at NHQ, Islamabad. 
During the meeting, matters of mutual interests & regional maritime security discussed. The visiting Adm appreciated Pak Navy efforts in regional maritime security.













';';';''

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1022029005392214




,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,..,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,
Pak Navy celebrated Pakistan Day with traditional zeal and zest. 
The day dawned with Gun Salutes & prayers offered for solidarity of beloved homeland. Flag hoisting ceremonies and illuminations were organized onboard PN Ships and Establishments..................

























.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

././.
VISIT OF CHIEF OF SOUTH AFRICAN NAVY TO PNS TUGHRIL AND CALL ON WITH COMPAK VICE ADMIRAL OVAIS AHMED BILGRAMI














/./././

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

;',.
Pakistan Navy Flotilla comprising of PNS SHAMSHEER & PNS AZMAT along with PMSA Ship KOLACHI Port Called at Doha, Qatar to participate in Doha International Maritime Defence Exhibition (DIMDEX-22). Pakistan Navy Officials Called-on various dignitaries incl Fleet Cdr of Qatari Emiri Naval Force, Cdr Qatari Coast Guards, Cdr Kuwaiti Navy, Chief of Staff of Libyan AF, Cdr Azerbaijani delegation and Iranian Naval Chief. During interactions matters of mutual interests were discussed...




































;-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Visiting Pakistan Navy ships : PNS SHAMSHEER & PNS AZMAT along with PMSA Ship KOLACHI Port Called at Doha, Qatar to participate in Doha International Maritime Defence Exhibition (DIMDEX-22)...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508836910197784585.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509418119336448000.,.,.,.,.,,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509504842280189955

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.
#PakNavy Flotilla comprising PNS SHAMSHEER, #AZMAT & PMSA KOLACHI Port called Abu Dhabi. PN Msn Cdr Called-on Military leadership of UAE & matters of mutual interests were discussed. PN Ships on completion of port visit, participated in bilateral passage ex with UAE Naval ships.















,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511629654318321664,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yasser76

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.,.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511629654318321664,.,.,.,.



Always surprises me how many Admirals we have for a relatively small Navy


----------



## Abid123

How capable are our Zulfiqar class frigates? In my opinion they look outdated. If funds are availabe they should be replaced by more capable and modern frigates.


----------



## MIRauf

Abid123 said:


> How capable are our Zulfiqar class frigates? In my opinion they look outdated. If funds are ('sp*' available ) they should be replaced by more capable and modern frigates.


They are today and also after the ( when ) MLU a good force multipliers.

PS: Yes, they seem out dated, but then again they are not lead or capital ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abid123

Yasser76 said:


> Always surprises me how many Admirals we have for a relatively small Navy


Won't be that small in a couple years. If anything it would be among the largest in the world.


----------



## arslank03

Abid123 said:


> How capable are our Zulfiqar class frigates? In my opinion they look outdated. If funds are availabe they should be replaced by more capable and modern frigates.




IMO Zulfiqar should be pulled back from the frontlines and turned into ASW frigates for littoral defense.

Realistically, they will not be able to survive in a high-intensity conflict. What we would want to do with them is to give them an area of responsibility where they can operate securely under the umbrella of the PN's more capable assets.

Though we should arm them with Harbah, this way, they can stay out of the reach of IN surface ships, while still being able to strike first. All of this, while patrolling our coastline with a capable hull-mounted and towed array sonar, alongside some sort of torpedo countermeasure. This, IMO is the best use for these ships.


----------



## Yasser76

Abid123 said:


> Won't be that small in a couple years. If anything it would be among the largest in the world.



It seems still like a lot of top brass, and it seems like we have senior officers who may cover the same thing

We have 5 3-star posts and 30 2-Star posts, equivalent of having 5 Lt Generals and 28 Major Generals.

Yet we only have around 10 major surface ships, 5 subs, 10 planes and obviously coast guard/Marines. Anyone else not consider this very top heavy?

For comparison Royal Navy have 27 2-Stars and are twice the size of PN plus 2 carriers and 4 nuke subs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516729463656046594

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

Yasser76 said:


> It seems still like a lot of top brass, and it seems like we have senior officers who may cover the same thing
> 
> We have 5 3-star posts and 30 2-Star posts, equivalent of having 5 Lt Generals and 28 Major Generals.
> 
> Yet we only have around 10 major surface ships, 5 subs, 10 planes and obviously coast guard/Marines. Anyone else not consider this very top heavy?
> 
> For comparison Royal Navy have 27 2-Stars and are twice the size of PN plus 2 carriers and 4 nuke subs.


Good analysis.. it seems all three armed forces are top heavy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yasser76

syed_yusuf said:


> Good analysis.. it seems all three armed forces are top heavy



Well I would argue for a 500k plus man army we have the right number of Generals, but yes, AF and Navy seem very top heavy, so much so we can deputise senior officers to the likes of PIA or to go abroad...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.
Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi is on official visit to Australia. During the visit, Naval Chief attended Indo-Pacific ‘Sea Power Conference’ 2022 held at Sydney, Australia.

Theme of Indo Pacific Sea Power Conference for 2022 was ‘The Indo-Pacific Maritime Domain in the 21st Century - A Commonality of Purpose’. Under the theme, the aim of symposium explores cooperation and collaboration in maritime domain, highlighting maritime security and oceans ecosystem. More than 40 international naval delegations and around 700 Defence industry companies participated in Indo-Pacific Conference 2022.









Director General Public Relations - Navy


1.9K views, 32 likes, 8 loves, 0 comments, 3 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Director General Public Relations - Navy:




www.facebook.com


----------



## Super Falcon

Chinese Navy Testing 20 barrel ship protection against anti ship missile any chance we get them too for coastal defence


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=460347075851018


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Pakistan Navy Ship SHAMSHEER visited Port Muscat, Oman during deployment on Regional Maritime Security Patrol (RMSP). Upon arrival at Muscat, the ship was received by Defence Attaché of Pakistan at Oman and officials from Royal Navy of Oman.

During the visit, Commanding Officer of PNS SHAMSHEER called on Commander Said Bin Sultan Naval Base and Deputy Commandant Naval Academy of Royal Navy of Oman. During the interactions, matters of mutual interests were discussed and enhancement of bilateral ties in all spheres was re-affirmed. On the occasion Commanding Officer of PNS SHAMSHEER conveyed good wishes of Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi for the people of Oman and the Royal Oman Navy.

During port visit, various bilateral activities were undertaken including table top discussions on professional matters, orientation visits and search & seizure training on-board.

Upon completion of port visit, PNS SHAMSHEER conducted Maritime Exercise with Royal Omani Navy Ship KHASSAB to enhance interoperability.

Pakistan Navy believes in promoting peace and is committed to maritime security and order at sea. The port visit to Muscat will contribute in strengthening bilateral diplomatic and defence ties between the two navies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan’s 3rd MILGEM Corvette ‘PNS BADR’ Launched In Karachi​Turkish state-owned company ASFAT ceremonially launched the third PN MILGEM corvette for Pakistan Navy (PN), PNS BADR (281), at Pakistan's Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KS&EW) on 20 May 2022.​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sparten

Yasser76 said:


> It seems still like a lot of top brass, and it seems like we have senior officers who may cover the same thing
> 
> We have 5 3-star posts and 30 2-Star posts, equivalent of having 5 Lt Generals and 28 Major Generals.
> 
> Yet we only have around 10 major surface ships, 5 subs, 10 planes and obviously coast guard/Marines. Anyone else not consider this very top heavy?
> 
> For comparison Royal Navy have 27 2-Stars and are twice the size of PN plus 2 carriers and 4 nuke subs.


Not even close. to being top heavy. A lot of the two stars are shore postings for aviation, logistics an training establishments, plus Marine and MSA which are directly under our Navy, unlike other countries.


----------



## Yasser76

sparten said:


> Not even close. to being top heavy. A lot of the two stars are shore postings for aviation, logistics an training establishments, plus Marine and MSA which are directly under our Navy, unlike other countries.



I took that into account, even Royal Navy has these functions (and much larger then PN) yet keeps a lower number of flag officers. Top brass needs to be cut and money invested in junior leaders and better equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparten

Yasser76 said:


> I took that into account, even Royal Navy has these functions (and much larger then PN) yet keeps a lower number of flag officers. Top brass needs to be cut and money invested in junior leaders and better equipment.


You obviously didn't. The Royal Marines is separate from the Royal Navy, while Maritime and CoastGuard agency is a LEA.
In Pakistan the equivalents are part of the Navy.


----------



## Yasser76

sparten said:


> You obviously didn't. The Royal Marines is separate from the Royal Navy, while Maritime and CoastGuard agency is a LEA.
> In Pakistan the equivalents are part of the Navy.



OK, you refuse to see the blindingly obvious, I get it.


----------



## syed_yusuf

sparten said:


> You obviously didn't. The Royal Marines is separate from the Royal Navy, while Maritime and CoastGuard agency is a LEA.
> In Pakistan the equivalents are part of the Navy.


Counting them in it still seems top heavy


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
A Pakistan Navy Elite's unit (SSGN) soldier Embraced Shahadat in line of duty, in a road accident. 

May 24, 2022


----------



## Luosifen

Not much news of PNS Tughril since the induction and its visits to ports as it headed for home, what is it up to these days? Docked or at sea?


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi visited Command & Staff Collage, Quetta and addressed the student officers. Upon arrival, the Naval Chief was received by the Commandant Command & Staff College, Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,
The Convocation ceremony of 51st Pakistan Navy Staff Course was held at Pakistan Navy War College (PNWC), Lahore. Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi graced the graduation ceremony as Chief Guest.

Degrees were conferred to 98 graduates, comprising 57 officers from Pakistan Navy, 04 from Pak Army, 05 from Pakistan Air Force and 32 officers from Friendly countries including Azerbaijan, Bahrain, Bangladesh, Egypt, Indonesia, Iraq, Jordan, Malaysia, Myanmar, Nigeria, Saudi Arabia, Sri Lanka, Sudan and Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.
An Investiture Ceremony was held in #Karachi today to confer gallantry awards on the personnel of #PakistanNavy Chief of Naval Staff (CNS), Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi, was the chief guest on the occasion./

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Major General (Pilot) Jassim Mohamed Ahmed Al-Mannai, Commander Qatar Emiri Air Force (QEAF) called on Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad.

Upon arrival, Commander Qatar Emiri Air Force was received by Chief of the Naval Staff. During one-on-one meeting between the dignitaries, matters of mutual interest including bilateral collaboration and regional security were discussed. The Naval Chief expressed satisfaction over defence ties between Pakistan and Qatari Emiri Armed Forces. The visiting dignitary appreciated and acknowledged Pakistan Navy’s efforts and commitments in support of collaborative maritime security in the region. Both the forces heads pledged to further strengthen and diversify the scope of existing bilateral relationship.

The visit of Commander Qatar Emiri Air Force will further enhance bilateral collaboration between the two countries..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,














CHIEF OF THE... - Director General Public Relations - Navy| By Director General Public Relations - Navy | CHIEF OF THE NAVAL STAFF ADMIRAL MUHAMMAD AMJAD KHAN NIAZI EXCHANGING VIEWS WITH TURKISH AMBASSADOR H.E. MR IHSAN MUSTAFA YURDAKUL AT NAVAL HEAD


CHIEF OF THE NAVAL STAFF ADMIRAL MUHAMMAD AMJAD KHAN NIAZI EXCHANGING VIEWS WITH TURKISH AMBASSADOR H.E. MR IHSAN MUSTAFA YURDAKUL AT NAVAL HEADQUARTERS...




www.facebook.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,








 Chief of the Joint Staff of Argentina Armed Forces Teniente General Juan Martin Paleo called on Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan... | By Director General Public Relations - Navy | Facebook


3.4K views, 54 likes, 13 loves, 2 comments, 3 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Director General Public Relations - Navy: Chief of the Joint Staff of Argentina Armed Forces Teniente General Juan...




www.facebook.com





.

Chief of the Joint Staff of Argentina Armed Forces Teniente General Juan Martin Paleo called on Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

ACM Zaheer Ahmed Babar visited the Pakistan Navy War College and addressed the course-members of the 51st Staff Course. Here we can see models of #AKINCI and Bayraktar TB-2 Drones.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## fatman17

PN may acquire Akinchi drones


----------



## arslank03

fatman17 said:


> PN may acquire Akinchi drones


no


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Navy's ship 'Taimur' commissioned in China | The Express Tribune


PNS says frigate equipped with latest combat management, warfare system to fight under multi-threat environment




tribune.com.pk





Second 054 A/P

Second054 A/P launched in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

SECOND TYPE 054 FRIGATE PNS TAIMUR COMMISSIONED AT CHINA​Pakistan Navy Ship TAIMUR has been commissioned at Hudong Zhonghua (HZ) Shipyard, China. Head of Pakistan Navy Mission at China Commodore Rashid Mehmood Sheikh graced the occasion as Chief Guest. #PNSTAIMUR is the second ship of four Type 054 A/P Frigates constructed for Pakistan Navy. The first 054 A/P #Frigate PNS TUGHRIL has joined PN Fleet in January 2022, while another two frigates of same class are presently under construction at China. PNS TAIMUR is a technologically advanced and highly capable sea asset having hi-tech weapons & sensors, latest combat management and electronic warfare system to fight under multi-threat environment. These ships will provide sustainable boost to the combat capability of Pakistan Navy and enable to meet emerging challenges in the domain of maritime security and regional peace. Speaking on the occasion, the Chief Guest underlined that induction of state-of-the-art Type 054 A/P Frigates will significantly enhance Pakistan Navy capabilities in strengthening defence of sea frontiers. He also praised the concerted efforts made by China State Shipbuilding Corporation (CSSC), China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC), China Ship Development & Design Centre (CSDDC), HZ Shipyard and PLA (Navy) for the landmark achievement by timely delivery of the well-equipped and potent Frigate. Later, Deputy Director General Military Product Dept China in his address highlighted that Pakistan and China are cognizant of changing geopolitical environment and taking effective measures to deal with the added responsibilities and evolving challenges together. He underscored that friendship between the two countries is a pillar of peace and stability in the region. The ceremony was attended by high level dignitaries from BOMETEC, OIMC, SASTIND, PLA (N) and CSSC besides Chairmen of CSTC & HZ Shipyard along with prominent figures of Pakistan community in China.












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539942127387480065



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539942131543982082



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539970899251585024

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

PM attends Passing out parade of 117th Midshipman & 25th SSC course at PNA , Karachi | PTV News .​

Commissioning Parade of 117th Midshipmen and 25th Short Service Commission was held at #PakistanNavalAcademy #Karachi. Honourable Prime Minister of Pakistan Mian Muhammad Shehbaz Sharif graced the ceremony as Chief Guest. The Chief Guest on arrival at academy was received by Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi. The commissioning contingent comprised of 23 Midshipmen including 4 from Pakistan, 14 from Bahrain Defence Forces, 3 from State of Palestine, 2 from Qatar along with 19 officers from SSC Course. While addressing at the ceremony, Prime Minister congratulated the commissioning term for successful completion of training and highlighted the modern warfare dynamics, while underlining challenges of responsibility for newly commissioned officers. The Prime Minister underscored that the maritime domain is continuously shifting, mainly due to technological advancement and power re-shuffle globally. Herein, only those navies would prevail and prove effective that would align with ever evolving geo-strategic spectrum and modern trends of warfare. The Prime Minister also congratulated officers from friendly countries on being commissioned in Forces of their respective countries. The Chief Guest advised young officers as future leaders to lead by their conduct, character, professional acumen and foresight. He urged the newly commissioned officers to put up their best to live up the glorious tradition of their services and pride of nation. Later, Chief Guest gave away awards to the distinction holders. The prestigious Quaid-i-Azam Gold Medal was awarded to Lt Syed Irtaza Haider Naqvi for his Overall Best Performance. Midshipman Adnan M Ebrahim Jasim Bader (Bahrain) clinched the Academy's Dirk. Officer Cadet Naufil Malik was awarded Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee Gold Medal, while Commandant Gold Medal was awarded to Officer Cadet Sumayya Sajjad from Short Service Commission Course. The Proficiency Banner was awarded to Quarter Deck Squadron. Earlier in his welcome address, Commandant Pakistan Naval Academy Commodore Sohail Ahmad Azmie, highlighted the quality education afforded to Pakistani as well as friendly countries' Cadets at the Naval Academy. The Commandant urged the Cadets to hold fast the ideals of loyalty, honour and courage, in order to become Officers with firm character. The Commissioning Ceremony was attended by senior civil, military officials, parents and guests of cadets.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540574915950252032




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540680605595082752



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540681325602037762

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541474357318488071

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Pakistan Navy should procure Mig 35 and we can get them easily they have issues of sell due to wrong time of their unveil when SU 35 is also available 

But Russia is looking for more allies due to sanctions and we need twin engine jet for naval mission


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546594150639980545




*Pakistan, China launch joint naval exercise in Shanghai*

*July 12, 2022*





Pakistan and China have launched a joint naval exercise in Shanghai to further enhance military cooperation and deepen friendship.
An opening ceremony was held at a naval port in Wusong, Shanghai and the drills will last until Wednesday.
Chinese analysts say that the drills target maritime security threats, including those to strategic transport sea lanes.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546694899239735297

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547493758090059776



*'Sea Guardians 2022' bilateral exercise b/w Pakistan Navy, Chinese Navy held in Shanghai

July 15, 2022*





'Sea Guardians 2022' bilateral exercise between Pakistan Navy and Chinese Navy was held in Chinese city Shanghai. 
According to spokesperson of Pakistan Navy, a new addition to the Navy-PNS Taimur participated in the exercise along with ships, aircraft and submarines of the Chinese Navy. 
The exercise aimed at sharing professional expertise against maritime threats and further boosting maritime cooperation. 
The exercise will play an important role in promoting safe and stable maritime environment in the region .



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547836720841781253

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Steel Cutting ceremony held at Romania for 2nd batch Ship 1 of PN 2 OPV's | July 2022 .​
Steel cutting ceremony of latest warship to be developed for PN held in Romania

*July 16, 2022*





Steel cutting ceremony of latest warship to be developed for Pakistan Navy was held in Romania's Demon Shipyard.
According to Pakistan Navy, Ambassador of Pakistan to Romania Dr. Zafar Iqbal, being the chief guest on the occasion, highlighted the efforts of Pakistan Navy regarding maritime peace and stability.
He appreciated the professionalism of Damon Shipyard and its management for providing modern technology to Pakistan Navy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548225028231086080


Steel Cutting Ceremony of first Offshore Patrol Vessel (OPV-II) being constructed for Pakistan Navy was held at M/s DAMEN Shipyard Galati, #Romania. Ambassador of Pakistan to Romania Dr Zafar Iqbal graced the occasion as Chief Guest. Owning to the satisfactory performance of 1st Batch of OPVs (PNS YARMOOK & PNS TABUK) in Pakistan Navy; contract for 2nd Batch of OPVs was held with M/s DAMEN. These vessels are multi-purpose and highly adaptive platforms; equipped with state-of-the-art electronic warfare, anti-ship, anti-air weapons/ sensors along with modern self-protection and terminal defence systems. While addressing at the ceremony, the Chief Guest underscored the importance of OPVs in the maritime domain. He emphasized that these platforms will act as force multipliers in enhancing PN capability of safeguarding maritime frontiers and would offer flexibility in conduct of Pakistan Navy’s initiative of independent Regional Maritime Security Patrols in the Indian Ocean Region. The chief guest applauded that Pakistan Navy has been successfully playing its role in providing secure sea environment not only to ourselves but also to the world community. The Chief Guest also appreciated the professionalism of M/s DAMEN Shipyards and cooperation in delivering cutting edge technologies to Pakistan Navy in the form of Offshore Patrol Vessel. The steel cutting ceremony was attended by Chief Naval Overseer (Romania), senior management of M/s DAMEN Shipyards, Gorinchem & Galati and officials of Pakistan Navy.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548240993266176001










Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "Steel cutting ceremony of latest warship to be developed for Pakistan Navy was held in Romania's Demon Shipyard. According to Pakistan Navy, Ambassador of Pakistan to Romania Dr. Zafar Iqbal, being the chief guest


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "Steel cutting ceremony of latest warship to be developed for Pakistan Navy was held in Romania's Demon Shipyard. According to Pakistan Navy, Ambassador of Pakistan to Romania Dr. Zafar Iqbal, being the chief guest on the occasion, highlighted the...




www.instagram.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548255827127324673

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,







Intel Consortium PSF
https://twitter.com/INTELPSF
@INTELPSF
·
1h
The ships are built by the Dutch defence contractor Damen, at their Galati shipyards in Romania. The Yarmook program originally called for buying OPV 1900 ships from Damen and converting them to mil-spec corvettes with Pakistan Navy weapons systems and subsystems, for a total final tonnage of 2300 tonnes. 

The two new ships have a larger tonnage, at least 2600 tonnes. The increase in weight is to accommodate upgrades in the air defence aspect of the original Yarmook class corvettes, as the new ships will add SeaRAM CIWS anti-air missile systems, and a VLS cell for surface-to-air missiles (SAM). 

The SeaRAM CIWS is a German-American complete combat weapon system that automatically detects, evaluates, tracks, engages, and performs kill assessment against ASM and high speed aircraft threats in an extended self-defense battle space envelope around the ship. 

It has 11 launchers for RIM-116 Rolling Airframe Missiles (RAMs). The VLS cells on the ship appear to be 4-6 in number, armed with a yet unknown (possibly LOMAD) SAM. The rest of the capabilities are same as the smaller Yarmook class.






The cost of the ships are unknown although the original Yarmook class cost was around 75-90 million USD per unit, these ships will certainly be 30-40 million costlier. The warships are littoral multipurpose corvettes and will be fitted with with a SMART-S MK2 AESA radar, remote weapon station for a main naval cannon (Aselsan STAMP), two tri-cell cruise missile launchers (Harbah dual-use AShCM/LACM, 750 km range) and two triple cell torpedo launchers.

The corvettes also feature advanced LPI radars, a modern EW suit, CMS, ELINT/ESM and a close range acoustic weapon. The corvette also has a helicopter deck and hangar, as well as two RHIBs..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Steel Cutting Ceremony of first Offshore Patrol Vessel (OPV-II) being constructed for Pakistan Navy was held at M/s DAMEN Shipyard Galati, Romania. Ambassador of Pakistan to Romania Dr Zafar Iqbal graced the occasion as Chief Guest.

Owning to the satisfactory performance of 1st Batch of OPVs (PNS YARMOOK & PNS TABUK) in Pakistan Navy; contract for 2nd Batch of OPVs was held with M/s DAMEN. These vessels are multi-purpose and highly adaptive platforms; equipped with state-of-the-art electronic warfare, anti-ship, anti-air weapons/ sensors along with modern self-protection and terminal defence systems.


While addressing at the ceremony, the Chief Guest underscored the importance of OPVs in the maritime domain. He emphasized that these platforms will act as force multipliers in enhancing PN capability of safeguarding maritime frontiers and would offer flexibility in conduct of Pakistan Navy’s initiative of independent Regional Maritime Security Patrols in the Indian Ocean Region.

The chief guest applauded that Pakistan Navy has been successfully playing its role in providing secure sea environment not only to ourselves but also to the world community. The Chief Guest also appreciated the professionalism of M/s DAMEN Shipyards and cooperation in delivering cutting edge technologies to Pakistan Navy in the form of Offshore Patrol Vessel.
The steel cutting ceremony was attended by Chief Naval Overseer (Romania), senior management of M/s DAMEN Shipyards, Gorinchem & Galati and officials of Pakistan Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549669725302669312




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549329752330215424












Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: ": Indonesian Ambassador to Pakistan Adam Tugio called on Naval Chief Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi in Islamabad on Wednesday and discussed matters pertaining to promoting cooperation in maritime. The Indonesian


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: ": Indonesian Ambassador to Pakistan Adam Tugio called on Naval Chief Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi in Islamabad on Wednesday and discussed matters pertaining to promoting cooperation in maritime. The Indonesian Ambassador commended Pakistan...




www.instagram.com











Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: ": Ambassador of Turkiye to Pakistan Mehmet Pacaci held a meeting with Naval Chief Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi in Islamabad on Tuesday and discussed matters pertaining to promotion of maritime cooperation. The







www.instagram.com

















Pakistan Navy on Instagram: "Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi meets with Turkish Ambassador to #Pakistan H.E. Mr Mehmat PACACI at Naval Headquarters #Islamabad #PakNavy #PakistanNavy"


Pakistan Navy shared a post on Instagram: "Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi meets with Turkish Ambassador to #Pakistan H.E. Mr Mehmat PACACI at Naval Headquarters #Islamabad #PakNavy #PakistanNavy". Follow their account to see 2131 posts.




www.instagram.com















Pakistan Navy on Instagram: "Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi meets with Indonesian Ambassador to #Pakistan H.E. Mr Adam M. Tugio at Naval Headquarters #Islamabad #PakNavy #PakistanNavy"


Pakistan Navy shared a post on Instagram: "Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi meets with Indonesian Ambassador to #Pakistan H.E. Mr Adam M. Tugio at Naval Headquarters #Islamabad #PakNavy #PakistanNavy". Follow their account to see 2131 posts.




www.instagram.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

This is an interesting concept

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hovercraft

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Soft launch of premier edition of Pakistan International Maritime Expo & Conference held at Islamabad | July 2022 .​



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551983605395636224





















Pakistan Navy on Instagram: "Soft launch of premier edition of Pakistan International Maritime Expo & Conference (#PIMEC) was held at #Islamabad. Federal Minister for Defence Khawaja Muhammad Asif was the Chief Guest at the Launching ceremony of the


Pakistan Navy shared a post on Instagram: "Soft launch of premier edition of Pakistan International Maritime Expo & Conference (#PIMEC) was held at #Islamabad. Federal Minister for Defence Khawaja Muhammad Asif was the Chief Guest at the Launching ceremony of the exhibition. PIMEC is scheduled...




www.instagram.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Pak Navy continues relief operations in Sindh and Balochistan affected by rains and floods | July 2022 .*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552540579367731201


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552536409176776704


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552536412913913857


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552543542521765891










Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: ": Pakistan Navy continues relief operations in different areas of Sindh and Balochistan affected by recent rains and floods. According to spokesperson of Pakistan Navy, due to disconnection of land route, Navy hel


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: ": Pakistan Navy continues relief operations in different areas of Sindh and Balochistan affected by recent rains and floods. According to spokesperson of Pakistan Navy, due to disconnection of land route, Navy helicopters delivered ration and...




www.instagram.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Pakistan Navy relief operation continues in flash flood hit areas of Balochistan | July 2022 .*





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553058983447040001



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553071662278627330




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553070660813045761











Pakistan Navy on Instagram: "In the current unprecedented monsoon rain spell, Pakistan Navy continues to provide humanitarian assistance and disaster relief support to the people stranded in flash floods affected areas of Urki, Uthal, Lakhra and othe


Pakistan Navy shared a post on Instagram: "In the current unprecedented monsoon rain spell, Pakistan Navy continues to provide humanitarian assistance and disaster relief support to the people stranded in flash floods affected areas of Urki, Uthal, Lakhra and other small isolated hutments of...




www.instagram.com

















Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "Pakistan Navy continues relief operation in flash floods affected areas of Urki, Uthal, Lakhra and other small isolated hutments of Lasbela District, Balochistan. Commander Coast Rear Admiral Javed Iqbal along wit


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "Pakistan Navy continues relief operation in flash floods affected areas of Urki, Uthal, Lakhra and other small isolated hutments of Lasbela District, Balochistan. Commander Coast Rear Admiral Javed Iqbal along with officials of district...




www.instagram.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Flood relief..
Pakistan Navy conducted Humanitarian Assistance & Disaster Relief (HADR) operations in Lasbela, Balochistan, provided support to far-flung rural areas in Balochistan and distributed necessary relief and food commodities.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551760066365521920
.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

PNS Taimur, a Tughril-class guided missile and air defence frigate of the Pakistan Navy, spotted leaving Victoria Harbour in Hong Kong, moving out into the South China Sea. 






PNS Taimur (F-262) will link up with Chinese aircraft carrier CV-17 Shandong 

in the South China Sea and provide it escort.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

First ever Friendly visit of any Warship of Pakistan Navy to Cambodia | PNS Taimur | 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553354643610247169



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553327552684515328










PTVNEWSOFFICIAL on Instagram‎: "پاک بحریہ کے جہاز پی این ایس تیمور کا کمبوڈیا کا دورہ: ترجمان پاک بحریہ"‎


PTVNEWSOFFICIAL shared a post on Instagram: "‎پاک بحریہ کے جہاز پی این ایس تیمور کا کمبوڈیا کا دورہ: ترجمان پاک بحریہ‎". Follow their account to see 6564 posts.




www.instagram.com
















Pakistan Navy on Instagram: "#PakistanNavy Ship TAIMUR visited Sihanoukville, Cambodia as part of goodwill visit and flag showing mission. It is maiden port call to Cambodia by any PN Ship. Upon arrival at Sihanoukville, PNS TAIMUR was warmly welco


Pakistan Navy shared a post on Instagram: "#PakistanNavy Ship TAIMUR visited Sihanoukville, Cambodia as part of goodwill visit and flag showing mission. It is maiden port call to Cambodia by any PN Ship. Upon arrival at Sihanoukville, PNS TAIMUR was warmly welcomed by officials from Ministry...




www.instagram.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*PakNavy** HADR Ops continues in flood hit areas of Balochistan.*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553932627329130496









PTVNEWSOFFICIAL on Instagram‎: "پاک بحریہ کی جانب سے حالیہ بارشوں اور سیلاب سے متاثرہ بلوچستان کے مختلف علاقوں میں ریلیف آپریشن جاری ہے ۔ پاک بحریہ، پی ڈی ایم اے بلوچستان اور ضلعی انتظامیہ کے تعاون سے بے گھر ہونے والے افراد کے لئے بیلہ میں ٹینٹ ولیج


PTVNEWSOFFICIAL shared a post on Instagram: "‎پاک بحریہ کی جانب سے حالیہ بارشوں اور سیلاب سے متاثرہ بلوچستان کے مختلف علاقوں میں ریلیف آپریشن جاری ہے ۔ پاک بحریہ، پی ڈی ایم اے بلوچستان اور ضلعی انتظامیہ کے تعاون سے بے گھر ہونے والے افراد کے لئے بیلہ میں ٹینٹ ولیج اور مفت میڈیکل کیمپ بھی قائم کیا...




www.instagram.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553932627329130496

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farooqbhai007

Harba specs




Ribat ESM which was being rolled out fleet wide.









Naval combat management system





And more old stuff but with updated info in the new gids brochure.


Additionally Shahpar-2 weapons payload has been reduced from 120kg to 90kg , I.e a reduction of max missile weight from 60kg to 45kg per hard point. I suppose that these specs are for current engine while keeping in view the satcom integration weight as well while with new engine they will make a new version of shahpar-2.

@JamD @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @PanzerKiel @Bratva


reference to Ribat roll out fleet wide post









Qatar-DIMDEX-2022. Pakistan Participating


PNS SHAMSHEER PNS SHAMSHEER - guy in civilian clothings is Religious Motivational Officer, deployed on major warships, smaller ships like FACM ? They have 1 or 2 per entire unit INS KOLKATA



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## HRK

farooqbhai007 said:


> Harba specs
> View attachment 867472
> 
> Ribat ESM which was being rolled out fleet wide.
> View attachment 867474
> 
> View attachment 867477
> 
> 
> Naval combat management system
> View attachment 867478
> 
> 
> And more old stuff but with updated info in the new gids brochure.
> 
> 
> Additionally Shahpar-2 weapons payload has been reduced from 120kg to 90kg , I.e a reduction of max missile weight from 60kg to 45kg per hard point. I suppose that these specs are for current engine while keeping in view the satcom integration weight as well while with new engine they will make a new version of shahpar-2.
> 
> @JamD @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @PanzerKiel @Bratva
> 
> 
> reference to Ribat roll out fleet wide post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qatar-DIMDEX-2022. Pakistan Participating
> 
> 
> PNS SHAMSHEER PNS SHAMSHEER - guy in civilian clothings is Religious Motivational Officer, deployed on major warships, smaller ships like FACM ? They have 1 or 2 per entire unit INS KOLKATA
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk


can we take this as the first OFFICIAL confirmation for the in house production of IIR seeker ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

PAKISTAN NAVY RESCUE AND RELIEF OPERATION CONTINUE IN FLOOD AFFECTED AREAS OF BALOCHISTAN​​*



*​​PAKISTAN NAVY RELIEF OPERATION CONTINUES IN FLASH FLOOD HIT AREAS OF BALOCHISTAN​​*



*​​PAKISTAN NAVY CONDUCTS RELIEF OPERATION IN FLOOD HIT AREAS OF BALOCHISTAN​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Pakistan Navy's Tughril class frigate (PNS Taimur) and Royal Malaysian Navy's Lekiu class frigate thundering in sea...

PNS Taimur coming home, now in Malaysia.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555505328074248194

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

PNS Taimur - 262 


























Aug 6, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555030599643156480

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tank131

ghazi52 said:


> .,,.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555505328074248194


What is the total number of ATR MPA PN has now?


----------



## time pass

Tank131 said:


> What is the total number of ATR MPA PN has now?



According to estimates, PN owns 8 ATR 72 aircraft, numbered 72 through 79, with the fourth aircraft, #76, already in Germany for MPA modification.

It is unknown if PN will also change the configuration of the other 4 units to MPA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Tank131 said:


> What is the total number of ATR MPA PN has now?


total 4 ATR but converted 3 into MPA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
PNS Alamgir, a guided missile frigate attached to a Surface Task Group of the Pakistan Navy, conducted Freedom of Navigation Operations (FONOPs) in the Arabian Sea in the first week of July. PNS Alamgir stayed accordance with maritime norms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

@Tipu7 F-22P were recently upgraded. Like last year. What your tweets means they are going to go through another MLU? So soon after the first MLU ?


----------



## Tipu7

Bratva said:


> @Tipu7 F-22P were recently upgraded. Like last year. What your tweets means they are going to go through another MLU? So soon after the first MLU ?


They received some modifications but not the Mid Life Upgrade.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

Tipu7 said:


> They received some modifications but not the Mid Life Upgrade.



So german SAM may become a reality on F-22P


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Bratva said:


> So german SAM may become a reality on F-22P


I'm wondering if the mystery SAM on the OPV-II is the same one... IRIS-T SL/SLM.


----------



## arslank03

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> I'm wondering if the mystery SAM on the OPV-II is the same one... IRIS-T SL/SLM.




why though, CAMM-ER is the more rational and logical choice. IRIS-T SL offers zero benefit i can see and even more importantly is the fact that Germans are sanction happy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

arslank03 said:


> why though, CAMM-ER is the more rational and logical choice. IRIS-T SL offers zero benefit i can see and even more importantly is the fact that Germans are sanction happy


It could be a cost thing.


----------



## arslank03

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> It could be a cost thing.



Im certain IRIS-T SLM would cost more;

Lower numbers, re-training, integration costs into SOME VLS, likely Sylver as GWS is specialized, SYLVER is expensive and large.

VS none of this is an issue for CAMM/ER. Id be very shocked if it was cheaper


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.








Commander of Iraqi Navy Lt General Ahmed Jasim Maarij Abdullah Al Zayid called on Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi at Naval... | By Director General Public Relations - Navy | Facebook


3.1K views, 47 likes, 8 loves, 1 comments, 4 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Director General Public Relations - Navy: Commander of Iraqi Navy Lt General Ahmed Jasim Maarij Abdullah Al Zayid...




www.facebook.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Pakistan Navy saves 9 Indian crew members after ship drowns | Aug 2022*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557735985135292417


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557772064639143936


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557772083291213828















Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "Pakistan Navy has rescued nine crew members of Indian sailing vessel 'Jamna Sagar' which sank in Arabian Sea near Gwadar. According to Pakistan Navy spokesperson, Pakistan Maritime Information Centre received a dis


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "Pakistan Navy has rescued nine crew members of Indian sailing vessel 'Jamna Sagar' which sank in Arabian Sea near Gwadar. According to Pakistan Navy spokesperson, Pakistan Maritime Information Centre received a distress call from Jamna Sagar and...




www.instagram.com














Pakistan Navy on Instagram: "On 9th August, an Indian sailing vessel ‘Jamna Sagar’ sunk in Arabian sea near Gwadar with 10 Crew members onboard. On responding to distress call, Pakistan Maritime Information Centre requested a nearby merchant ship MT


Pakistan Navy shared a post on Instagram: "On 9th August, an Indian sailing vessel ‘Jamna Sagar’ sunk in Arabian sea near Gwadar with 10 Crew members onboard. On responding to distress call, Pakistan Maritime Information Centre requested a nearby merchant ship MT KRUIBEKE to provide necessary...




www.instagram.com

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Tank131

Tipu7 said:


> They received some modifications but not the Mid Life Upgrade.


Can you clarify what modifications were done?



Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> I'm wondering if the mystery SAM on the OPV-II is the same one... IRIS-T SL/SLM.


I am wondering who is doing logistics for Pak Military if they go for IRIS-T SLM. It just makes zero sense to me when the nation operates HQ-16 (Land and Sea) and will be operating CAMM-ER why they would add a 3rd variant to the mix? Especially from a cost effectiveness standpoint to drive the unit costs for down for weapons, you deploy them in numbers. Additionally, the CAMM-ER while larger (4m vs 3m and 190mm diameter vs 130mm) is a longer range missile. 

Lastly, i dont see the acquisition of IRIS-T because to my knowledge (and please correct me if im wrong), IRIS-T is not navalized. That is to say i dont believe any nation has deployed it on ships. There is a sub launched variant called IDAS but i doubt it is for surface vessel use. It has land based variants (SLS and SLM) but i haven't found (in a cursory search) any ship launched model, nor any naval customer. All German ships use either SM-2/ESSM or two 21cell RAM mk2.

I think any SAM on a DAMEN will have to be Albatross NS/CAMM-ER as it will be married to the SMART-S mk2 like on the Baburs. Whether these see their way to F-22P, Im not sure, but given Algerian C-28 corvettes (which were based on F-22P) operate Thales' SMART-S mk2, i would imagine any future MLU for the F-22P include a GENSIS Advent Upgrade with Aselsan's SMART-S mk2, Alper LPI radar, the Advent CMS, Ares-2NC ECM or GIDS Rebat ECM, and Hizir torpedo countermeasures and subsequently see a replacement of the FM-90 with Albatross NG. (probably 12-16 single cells). I would prefer an 8 cell Sylver A50 but it doesn't seem ti be in the cards. I imagine we could also see replacement of the 8 C-802A with 6 Harbah or CM-302 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558340071232655362


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558355171674951680


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558465231478788098















Pakistan Navy on Instagram‎: "‎وطن سے محبت اور نسبت کا یہ اظہار تمام پاکستانیوں کے جذبات کا ترجمان ہے۔ پاک بحریہ کی جانب سے ترجمانِ پاکستان وطن کے لیے خراج محبت ہے۔ #ترجمان_پاکستان #PakistanNavy #IndependenceDay"‎


Pakistan Navy shared a post on Instagram: "‎‎وطن سے محبت اور نسبت کا یہ اظہار تمام پاکستانیوں کے جذبات کا ترجمان ہے۔ پاک بحریہ کی جانب سے ترجمانِ پاکستان وطن کے لیے خراج محبت ہے۔ #ترجمان_پاکستان #PakistanNavy #IndependenceDay‎". Follow their account to see 2034 posts.




www.instagram.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

Tank131 said:


> Can you clarify what modifications were done


Most visible being the sensor dome.







Tank131 said:


> I think any SAM on a DAMEN will have to be Albatross NS/CAMM-ER as it will be married to the SMART-S mk2 like on the Baburs


Agree. 1X6 cell or 2X4 cell module shall be ample.


Tank131 said:


> , i would imagine any future MLU for the F-22P include a GENSIS Advent Upgrade with Aselsan's SMART-S mk2, Alper LPI radar, the Advent CMS, Ares-2NC ECM or GIDS Rebat ECM, and Hizir torpedo countermeasures and subsequently see a replacement of the FM-90 with Albatross NG. (probably 12-16 single cells). I would prefer an 8 cell Sylver A50 but it doesn't seem ti be in the cards. I imagine we could also see replacement of the 8 C-802A with 6 Harbah or CM-302 as well.


That's a comprehensive package but will be subjected to Chinese approval and availability of funds.
We should also look at humble option. Like simple replacement of FM-90 with PMDS, and upgrades in EW and defensive countermeasures. In same line as PLAN upgraded their only pair of Type-54.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tank131

Tipu7 said:


> Most visible being the sensor dome.
> View attachment 870621
> 
> 
> Agree. 1X6 cell or 2X4 cell module shall be ample.
> 
> That's a comprehensive package but will be subjected to Chinese approval and availability of funds.
> We should also look at humble option. Like simple replacement of FM-90 with PMDS, and upgrades in EW and defensive countermeasures. In same line as PLAN upgraded their only pair of Type-54.
> View attachment 870624


Yeah, an update with two 24 cell launchers (akin to how the German ships are utilizing RAM- 1 in front, 1 in rear over the hangar) would be the cheaper route... More likely 1 launcher like the Type 054s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

ghazi52 said:


> Hovercraft
> 
> View attachment 865224


4 x MSA battalions are deployed to augment PN and PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559748099198881794

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syntage

Raja Porus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559748099198881794


Which missile?


----------



## Tank131

Raja Porus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559748099198881794


I haven't found any source corroborating this, but if its true, then as @Bilal Khan (Quwa) stated,its likely for the damen.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,





Pakistan Navy Ship TAIMUR visited Colombo, Sri Lanka as part of Goodwill and Flag Showing mission. Upon arrival at port vicinity, Pakistan Navy Ship was welcomed by Sri Lankan Naval units and received by Defence Attaché of Pakistan at Colombo and Officials of Sri Lankan Navy. On this occasion, the military band of Sri Lanka played tunes as part of welcome gesture.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hephaestus

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,..,
> View attachment 872506
> 
> 
> Pakistan Navy Ship TAIMUR visited Colombo, Sri Lanka as part of Goodwill and Flag Showing mission. Upon arrival at port vicinity, Pakistan Navy Ship was welcomed by Sri Lankan Naval units and received by Defence Attaché of Pakistan at Colombo and Officials of Sri Lankan Navy. On this occasion, the military band of Sri Lanka played tunes as part of welcome gesture.


Nice looking ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

PAK NAVY INDUCTS 2ND 054 A/P MULTI ROLE FRIGATE PNS TAIMUR IN PN FLEET | Aug 2022​



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563150948532244481













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563148355139928067












Pakistan Navy on Instagram: "The Induction ceremony of PNS TAIMUR, second of four Type 054-A/P multi role frigates was held at PN Dockyard, Karachi. Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi graced the occasion as Chief Guest. The c


Pakistan Navy shared a post on Instagram: "The Induction ceremony of PNS TAIMUR, second of four Type 054-A/P multi role frigates was held at PN Dockyard, Karachi. Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi graced the occasion as Chief Guest. The contract for four multi-role...




www.instagram.com


----------



## MastanKhan

Hi,

We can fight now---.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563770397614641155











Pakistan Navy on Instagram: "PAKISTAN NAVY FLOOD RELIEF OPERATION CONTINUES IN SINDH Pakistan Navy flood relief operations continue in far-flung rural areas of #Sindh including Gharo, Jati, Kodario, Chuhar Jamali, Goth Qadir Dino Shah and Jhudo, Mir


Pakistan Navy shared a post on Instagram: "PAKISTAN NAVY FLOOD RELIEF OPERATION CONTINUES IN SINDH Pakistan Navy flood relief operations continue in far-flung rural areas of #Sindh including Gharo, Jati, Kodario, Chuhar Jamali, Goth Qadir Dino Shah and Jhudo, Mir Pur Khas. #PakNavy personnel...




www.instagram.com















Pakistan Navy on Instagram: "PAKISTAN NAVY FLOOD RELIEF OPERATION CONTINUES IN SINDH #PakistanNavy HADR Ops continue in flood hit areas of #Sindh including Sujawal, Thatta, Mirpurkhas and Shahbandar. #PakNavy personnel rescued stranded families in f


Pakistan Navy shared a post on Instagram: "PAKISTAN NAVY FLOOD RELIEF OPERATION CONTINUES IN SINDH #PakistanNavy HADR Ops continue in flood hit areas of #Sindh including Sujawal, Thatta, Mirpurkhas and Shahbandar. #PakNavy personnel rescued stranded families in flood affected areas. Tons of...




www.instagram.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

PAKISTAN NAVY FLOOD RELIEF OPERATION CONTINUES​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564839859684085761


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564212615475249152





















Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: ": Pakistan Navy continues flood relief operations in Sindh and has extended it to affected areas of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province including Dera Ismail Khan. Navy teams rescued 253 people from Gozo village of Dadu di


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: ": Pakistan Navy continues flood relief operations in Sindh and has extended it to affected areas of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province including Dera Ismail Khan. Navy teams rescued 253 people from Gozo village of Dadu district through boats late on...




www.instagram.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Pakistan Navy teams conducted Relief Operations in various flood effected areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

#PakistanNavy Flood relief activities continues all over the Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Pak Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

..,
Pakistan Navy's 3rd Tughril Class Missile Guided Frigate photographed in Shanghai, China.

This is 3rd Frigate of Type-054A/P, PNS Tipu Sultan F-263 FFG

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568579719875919872

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

Tipu7 said:


> They received some modifications but not the Mid Life Upgrade.



If the mid-life upgrades are still on the drawing boards, hope they consider putting in an 8-cell 9 meter deep Universal VLS aft of the funnel to be able to hold long range Anti-Ship Missiles like the (officially) 290 km range Hypersonic YJ-21 (a design based on the proposed export oriented CM-401 missile). In coordination with adding 8 YJ-18 in the standard position amid-ships. A Pakistani follow-on version of both with much longer ranges could give Pakistan the qualitative edge, and the YJ-21 derivative could even be an option for the Pakistani Army’s land based missiles forces to deal with the S-400s. Considering their small size, The YJ-21 or a derivative could also form the basis for a nascent SLBM force for use on possibly the last 3 of the Yuan subs ordered from China. Officially as conventional ASBM, but could have use as a second strike capability. Even a modest 8-10 missiles per sub could be a game changer for conventional and Special missions. But that’s a topic of a separate thread.

A coordinated attack (hypersonic arrive just when the sea-skimmers are expected to arrive) with 16 anti-ship missiles maybe enough to overwhelm an Indian Warship, and make the F-22P a considerable threat for the IN and keep them guessing. The Sea-King Helicopters in the current inventory could also be modified to carry a long range air search radar like the one on the AW-101 AEW “Crowsnest” to give independent targeting data and help the surface warship guide its anti-ship missiles and the AAW frigate better guide its air defense missiles in the event of a battle.






Operating with an AAW/ASW Frigate like the proposed Type 054B) the F-22P should be able add significant offensive surface punch to the task force and not overburden the design of the Type 054B to be even larger and more expensive.






The F-22P is probably large enough that change shouldn’t alter the center of gravity, but I maybe wrong (To Paraphrase Mckoy, ... I’m not a naval engineer). IMHO, it’s a considerable upgrade that should be looked into to better counter balance Indian Naval developments for a relatively modest cost considering the hull is already active. Otherwise the F-22P will remain little more then a large off-shore patrol ship considering the capabilities of adversary. If the F-22P is getting a decent number of 30-50 Km range air defense missiles via VLS forward of the bridge, 24 cell HQ-10 launcher on top of the Hanger, and a new Type 1130 CIWS for self defense, it could be able to get into a position to launch and deal with some enemy missiles coming at it in the terminal phase.

Btw, if these missiles look too big for a ship the size of the F-22P, we need only look at a similar sized VLS on the under a 1000 ton Buyan-M Corvettes. The F-22P is large enough to be able to carry these missiles and have the full suite of capabilities to protect itself from air, Surface and sub-surface threat and operate as a blue-water Frigate. With these capabilities, the PN wouldn’t need as many planes for the Anti-Shipping Role.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Tipu7

There won't be any VLS for cruise missiles in F22Ps.


FuturePAF said:


> If the mid-life upgrades are still on the drawing boards, hope they consider putting in an 8-cell 9 meter deep Universal VLS aft of the funnel to be able to hold long range Anti-Ship Missiles like the (officially) 290 km range Hypersonic YJ-21 (a design based on the proposed export oriented CM-401 missile). In coordination with adding 8 YJ-18 in the standard position amid-ships. A Pakistani follow-on version of both with much longer ranges could give Pakistan the qualitative edge, and the YJ-21 derivative could even be an option for the Pakistani Army’s land based missiles forces to deal with the S-400s. Considering their small size, The YJ-21 or a derivative could also form the basis for a nascent SLBM force for use on possibly the last 3 of the Yuan subs ordered from China. Officially as conventional ASBM, but could have use as a second strike capability. Even a modest 8-10 missiles per sub could be a game changer for conventional and Special missions. But that’s a topic of a separate thread.
> 
> A coordinated attack (hypersonic arrive just when the sea-skimmers are expected to arrive) with 16 anti-ship missiles maybe enough to overwhelm an Indian Warship, and make the F-22P a considerable threat for the IN and keep them guessing. The Sea-King Helicopters in the current inventory could also be modified to carry a long range air search radar like the one on the AW-101 AEW “Crowsnest” to give independent targeting data and help the surface warship guide its anti-ship missiles and the AAW frigate better guide its air defense missiles in the event of a battle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Operating with an AAW/ASW Frigate like the proposed Type 054B) the F-22P should be able add significant offensive surface punch to the task force and not overburden the design of the Type 054B to be even larger and more expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The F-22P is probably large enough that change shouldn’t alter the center of gravity, but I maybe wrong (To Paraphrase Mckoy, ... I’m not a naval engineer). IMHO, it’s a considerable upgrade that should be looked into to better counter balance Indian Naval developments for a relatively modest cost considering the hull is already active. Otherwise the F-22P will remain little more then a large off-shore patrol ship considering the capabilities of adversary. If the F-22P is getting a decent number of 30-50 Km range air defense missiles via VLS forward of the bridge, 24 cell HQ-10 launcher on top of the Hanger, and a new Type 1130 CIWS for self defense, it could be able to get into a position to launch and deal with some enemy missiles coming at it in the terminal phase.
> 
> Btw, if these missiles look too big for a ship the size of the F-22P, we need only look at a similar sized VLS on the under a 1000 ton Buyan-M Corvettes. The F-22P is large enough to be able to carry these missiles and have the full suite of capabilities to protect itself from air, Surface and sub-surface threat and operate as a blue-water Frigate. With these capabilities, the PN wouldn’t need as many planes for the Anti-Shipping Role.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

WREATH LAYING CEREMONY HELD AT SHUHADA MONUMENT | DEFENCE DAY | 06 SEPTEMBER 2022 | PAKISTAN NAVY​






MAIN HAZIR HON | PAKISTAN NAVY HADR - FLOOD RELIEF OPERATIONS | DEFENCE DAY | 06 SEPTEMBER 2022​
















Pakistan Navy on Instagram: "SALUTE TO MARTYRS OF #PAKISTANNAVY Defence & Martyrs Day 2022 Brave sons of soil, who laid their lives in line of defence of our homeland. #6thSeptember #DefenceDay #PakNavy"


Pakistan Navy shared a post on Instagram: "SALUTE TO MARTYRS OF #PAKISTANNAVY Defence & Martyrs Day 2022 Brave sons of soil, who laid their lives in line of defence of our homeland. #6thSeptember #DefenceDay #PakNavy". Follow their account to see 2131 posts.




www.instagram.com














Pakistan Navy on Instagram: "SALUTE TO MARTYRS OF #PAKISTANNAVY Defence & Martyrs Day 2022 Brave sons of soil, who laid their lives in line of defence of our homeland. #6thSeptember #DefenceDay #PakNavy"


Pakistan Navy shared a post on Instagram: "SALUTE TO MARTYRS OF #PAKISTANNAVY Defence & Martyrs Day 2022 Brave sons of soil, who laid their lives in line of defence of our homeland. #6thSeptember #DefenceDay #PakNavy". Follow their account to see 2131 posts.




www.instagram.com














Pakistan Navy on Instagram: "SALUTE TO MARTYRS OF #PAKISTANNAVY Defence & Martyrs Day 2022 Brave sons of soil, who laid their lives in line of defence of our homeland. #6thSeptember #DefenceDay #PakNavy"


Pakistan Navy shared a post on Instagram: "SALUTE TO MARTYRS OF #PAKISTANNAVY Defence & Martyrs Day 2022 Brave sons of soil, who laid their lives in line of defence of our homeland. #6thSeptember #DefenceDay #PakNavy". Follow their account to see 2131 posts.




www.instagram.com














Pakistan Navy on Instagram: "SALUTE TO MARTYRS OF #PAKISTANNAVY Defence & Martyrs Day 2022 Brave sons of soil, who laid their lives in line of defence of our homeland. #6thSeptember #DefenceDay #PakNavy"


Pakistan Navy shared a post on Instagram: "SALUTE TO MARTYRS OF #PAKISTANNAVY Defence & Martyrs Day 2022 Brave sons of soil, who laid their lives in line of defence of our homeland. #6thSeptember #DefenceDay #PakNavy". Follow their account to see 2131 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## FuturePAF

Tipu7 said:


> There won't be any VLS for cruise missiles in F22Ps.


So we have to build completely new hulls just for this mission? Don’t you agree that it would be a significant capability of it were implement though. If it’s too much of an issue, then off course a Buyan-M style corvette could be built, but I figured why not hit two birds with one stone and make the F-22P as useful as possible.


----------



## syed_yusuf

FuturePAF said:


> So we have to build completely new hulls just for this mission? Don’t you agree that it would be a significant capability of it were implement though. If it’s too much of an issue, then off course a Buyan-M style corvette could be built, but I figured why not hit two birds with one stone and make the F-22P as useful as possible.


Make f22p upgraded with current electronics. And upgrade it with modern anti air system like multiple batteries of fl3000n and ciws 1130. Add harba missiles. .. improve self protection.. and u have a frigate that can serve for sometime.

I always like buuanM class upgraded Corvette. A bigger bang for the buck specially in northern Indian ocean


----------



## FuturePAF

syed_yusuf said:


> Make f22p upgraded with current electronics. And upgrade it with modern anti air system like multiple batteries of fl3000n and ciws 1130. Add harba missiles. .. improve self protection.. and u have a frigate that can serve for sometime.
> 
> I always like buuanM class upgraded Corvette. A bigger bang for the buck specially in northern Indian ocean


It’s not about serving but serving as a major offensive platform; with a capability the enemy will have a hard time deal with for the best couple of decades. There is a reason the navy has a supersonic anti ship cruise missile program; to overwhelm enemy air defenses. Why not go for a new capability at a relatively modest cost. Because if we want this capability we are going to need a platform for it, and are we going to build a Buyan-M corvette just to employ it, or are we just going to upgrade an relatively under-equipped platform (which has long range) with a qualitative advantage.

Milgem Coevettes doing ASW, F-22P with this upgrade doing ASuW and Type 054B doing AAW. A considerable powerful task force composition for breaking any blockade.


----------



## Abid123

FuturePAF said:


> If the mid-life upgrades are still on the drawing boards, hope they consider putting in an 8-cell 9 meter deep Universal VLS aft of the funnel to be able to hold long range Anti-Ship Missiles like the (officially) 290 km range Hypersonic YJ-21 (a design based on the proposed export oriented CM-401 missile). In coordination with adding 8 YJ-18 in the standard position amid-ships. A Pakistani follow-on version of both with much longer ranges could give Pakistan the qualitative edge, and the YJ-21 derivative could even be an option for the Pakistani Army’s land based missiles forces to deal with the S-400s. Considering their small size, The YJ-21 or a derivative could also form the basis for a nascent SLBM force for use on possibly the last 3 of the Yuan subs ordered from China. Officially as conventional ASBM, but could have use as a second strike capability. Even a modest 8-10 missiles per sub could be a game changer for conventional and Special missions. But that’s a topic of a separate thread.
> 
> A coordinated attack (hypersonic arrive just when the sea-skimmers are expected to arrive) with 16 anti-ship missiles maybe enough to overwhelm an Indian Warship, and make the F-22P a considerable threat for the IN and keep them guessing. The Sea-King Helicopters in the current inventory could also be modified to carry a long range air search radar like the one on the AW-101 AEW “Crowsnest” to give independent targeting data and help the surface warship guide its anti-ship missiles and the AAW frigate better guide its air defense missiles in the event of a battle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Operating with an AAW/ASW Frigate like the proposed Type 054B) the F-22P should be able add significant offensive surface punch to the task force and not overburden the design of the Type 054B to be even larger and more expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The F-22P is probably large enough that change shouldn’t alter the center of gravity, but I maybe wrong (To Paraphrase Mckoy, ... I’m not a naval engineer). IMHO, it’s a considerable upgrade that should be looked into to better counter balance Indian Naval developments for a relatively modest cost considering the hull is already active. Otherwise the F-22P will remain little more then a large off-shore patrol ship considering the capabilities of adversary. If the F-22P is getting a decent number of 30-50 Km range air defense missiles via VLS forward of the bridge, 24 cell HQ-10 launcher on top of the Hanger, and a new Type 1130 CIWS for self defense, it could be able to get into a position to launch and deal with some enemy missiles coming at it in the terminal phase.
> 
> Btw, if these missiles look too big for a ship the size of the F-22P, we need only look at a similar sized VLS on the under a 1000 ton Buyan-M Corvettes. The F-22P is large enough to be able to carry these missiles and have the full suite of capabilities to protect itself from air, Surface and sub-surface threat and operate as a blue-water Frigate. With these capabilities, the PN wouldn’t need as many planes for the Anti-Shipping Role.


I know that this is going to hurt and make a lot of people angry, but I dont like the big focus on surface ships especially so many frigates for a country with a tiny coastline. Dont get me wrong we still need a navy but should have focused more on Corvettes like the Yarmook class. We dont need to fight wars 4000km+ away. In my opinion PN has choosen the wrong strategy. Should have had more focus on asymmetric capabilities with A2/AD in mind. Others can of course disagree.

We need to protect our shipping in Arabian Sea and its surrounding waters. Corvettes can do that job fine we dont need 10+ frigates for that job.

The Indian Navy will be among the top 5 largest navies in the world by tonnage in 2030. Let that sink in for a moment. In any confrontation with the IN the PN needs asymmetric methods. Our surface fleet will not last long. Our coastline is tiny which makes them very vulnerable to IN and IAF strikes.


----------



## PakFactor

Abid123 said:


> I know that this is going to hurt and make a lot of people angry, but I dont like the big focus on surface ships especially so many frigates for a country with a tiny coastline. Dont get me wrong we still need a navy but should have focused more on Corvettes like the Yarmook class. We dont need to fight wars 4000km+ away. In my opinion PN has choosen the wrong strategy. Should have had more focus on asymmetric capabilities with A2/AD in mind. Others can of course disagree.
> 
> We need to protect our shipping in Arabian Sea and its surrounding waters. Corvettes can do that job fine we dont need 10+ frigates for that job.
> 
> The Indian Navy will be among the top 5 largest navies in the world by tonnage in 2030. Let that sink in for a moment. In any confrontation with the IN the PN needs asymmetric methods. Our surface fleet will not last long. Our coastline is tiny which makes them very vulnerable to IN and IAF strikes.



We need an independent air arm separate from PAF. The investment we are seeing will go up in smoke without proper air cover.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## syed_yusuf

PakFactor said:


> We need an independent air arm separate from PAF. The investment we are seeing will go up in smoke without proper air cover.


why do we need that? dont you trust PAF and joint operations between PAF and PN


----------



## PakFactor

syed_yusuf said:


> why do we need that? dont you trust PAF and joint operations between PAF and PN



As the previous history has shown, PAF constricted in its air wars with the Indians. Facing the Indian Air Force is a big enough task as it is due to its size and then add the Indian Navy Air Arm. So PAF will not just be helping the Navy but also the Army, and its resources will be stretched too thin. Do not forget that attrition will deplete our air force as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Abid123

PakFactor said:


> We need an independent air arm separate from PAF. The investment we are seeing will go up in smoke without proper air cover.


100% brother. Our surface fleet no matter how heavily armed will be extremely vulnerable without proper air cover. Basically they would be sitting ducks in without proper air cover.

There are 2 questions here bro. How many squadrons/fighter jets would the Pakistan Naval Air Arm need? 36? 54?72? 90? 

Which aircraft would be best suited for this role? I would prefer a long range aircraft like the J-16. Or maybe a combination of J-16 and J-35/J-31.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Abid123 said:


> 100% brother. Our surface fleet no matter how heavily armed will be extremely vulnerable without proper air cover. Basically they would be sitting ducks in without proper air cover.
> 
> There are 2 questions here bro. How many squadrons/fighter jets would the Pakistan Naval Air Arm need? 36? 54?72? 90?
> 
> Which aircraft would be best suited for this role? I would prefer a long range aircraft like the J-16. Or maybe a combination of J-16 and J-35/J-31.



I think three squadrons are more than enough for the time being. However, the requirement would be a twin-engined plane we aren't getting from the West, but I'm sure if asked through the Chinese, they can license produce J-16; I mean, we are already getting Russian engines. If not, what @MastanKhan has been saying the JH-7 beefed up to our requirements would do, but it'll be strictly for the Anti-Ship role, while if not J-16 for Air-Air, we should get J-10C.


----------



## MastanKhan

PakFactor said:


> I think three squadrons are more than enough for the time being. However, the requirement would be a twin-engined plane we aren't getting from the West, but I'm sure if asked through the Chinese, they can license produce J-16; I mean, we are already getting Russian engines. If not, what @MastanKhan has been saying the JH-7 beefed up to our requirements would do, but it'll be strictly for the Anti-Ship role, while if not J-16 for Air-Air, we should get J-10C.


Hi,

The navy needs an aircraft that can carry 2 heavy AsHM's---1000Kg category.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FuturePAF

Abid123 said:


> 100% brother. Our surface fleet no matter how heavily armed will be extremely vulnerable without proper air cover. Basically they would be sitting ducks in without proper air cover.
> 
> There are 2 questions here bro. How many squadrons/fighter jets would the Pakistan Naval Air Arm need? 36? 54?72? 90?
> 
> Which aircraft would be best suited for this role? I would prefer a long range aircraft like the J-16. Or maybe a combination of J-16 and J-35/J-31.


The J-10’s with maritime paint scheme should indicate that they are currently foreseen as the medium to long range naval fighter, with probably the Mirages and JF-17 forming the fighter cover closer to shore. A future variant of the J-10 powered by the WS-15 should be supported by the PAF to allow it to employ the 2 x 1000 kg AShCM @MastanKhan suggests. With the added thrust it should be able to carry enough fuel to strike deep and from unexpected vectors, complicating enemy planning. At this point, IMHO, the PAF should focus on advancing the development of the J-10 to fit its needs and not purchase any other fighter in support of the naval mission. War time attrition losses can be filled in by lend/lease loans from China. The same goes for surface ships and submarines.

The PN still needs enough tonnage to carry longer range systems, hence the need for larger ships. Sure, coastal AShCM batteries will be important but coupled with a decent sized submarine force and enough fighter cover, the PN could employ qualitative superior weapons to expand their options. Fighting defensively all the time is just going to end up with how much or how little we are willing to concede. We need capabilities to take the fight deep into the enemy’s homeland. Hence, why I suggested putting the YJ-21 on the F-22P frigates. We need to be able to strike deep and hard initially as well as sustainably (allowing replacement platforms from China to help maintain Pakistan’s fighting ability throughout the war)

Also, the PN may have a strategy it isn’t talking about, and this build up is a more comprehensive effort with regional tie ins.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GriffinsRule

PakFactor said:


> I think three squadrons are more than enough for the time being. However, the requirement would be a twin-engined plane we aren't getting from the West, but I'm sure if asked through the Chinese, they can license produce J-16; I mean, we are already getting Russian engines. If not, what @MastanKhan has been saying the JH-7 beefed up to our requirements would do, but it'll be strictly for the Anti-Ship role, while if not J-16 for Air-Air, we should get J-10C.


So ... increase the size of the air force? Seems like an obvious solution to the problem you are trying to solve.


----------



## sparten

Abid123 said:


> I know that this is going to hurt and make a lot of people angry, but I dont like the big focus on surface ships especially so many frigates for a country with a tiny coastline. Dont get me wrong we still need a navy but should have focused more on Corvettes like the Yarmook class. We dont need to fight wars 4000km+ away. In my opinion PN has choosen the wrong strategy. Should have had more focus on asymmetric capabilities with A2/AD in mind. Others can of course disagree.


That is possibly the silliest thing I have read.
The pur[pose of a Navy isn't to guard the coast. It's to defend Sea Lines of Communication and deny them to the enemy.
97% of our trade is sea bourne. Important SLOCS to the Gulf, Far East, the Suez and the East Coast of Africa. All but the first, require operations well beyond the coast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Abid123 said:


> I know that this is going to hurt and make a lot of people angry, but I dont like the big focus on surface ships especially so many frigates for a country with a tiny coastline. Dont get me wrong we still need a navy but should have focused more on Corvettes like the Yarmook class. We dont need to fight wars 4000km+ away. In my opinion PN has choosen the wrong strategy. Should have had more focus on asymmetric capabilities with A2/AD in mind. Others can of course disagree.
> 
> We need to protect our shipping in Arabian Sea and its surrounding waters. Corvettes can do that job fine we dont need 10+ frigates for that job.
> 
> The Indian Navy will be among the top 5 largest navies in the world by tonnage in 2030. Let that sink in for a moment. In any confrontation with the IN the PN needs asymmetric methods. Our surface fleet will not last long. Our coastline is tiny which makes them very vulnerable to IN and IAF strikes.





sparten said:


> That is possibly the silliest thing I have read.
> The pur[pose of a Navy isn't to guard the coast. It's to defend Sea Lines of Communication and deny them to the enemy.
> 97% of our trade is sea bourne. Important SLOCS to the Gulf, Far East, the Suez and the East Coast of Africa. All but the first, require operations well beyond the coast.


I think the outlier is the Type 054A/P, which is the PN's largest vessel by tonnage both today and in the roadmap.

The Jinnah-class frigate (JCF) is _just_ right from a design standpoint. Its displacement is around 3,500 tons and delivers a well-balanced AAW, AShW, and ASW capability without requiring a heavy operational cost. If anything, I think the PN should've skipped the Babur-class corvette and, instead, skipped to the JCF. 

Build 12 JCFs (in both Turkey and Pakistan) to cover the SLOCs. Beyond that, focus on A2/AD by investing in stealthy FAC(M) designs, pursuing an original SSK or SSP design (e.g., STM TS1700) to build in larger numbers, UUVs, USVs, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sparten

Missiles are becoming bigger. While the exact dimensions of the P282 aren't known (or that of SMASH) beyond s certain point you cannot really have those missiles on a smaller hull, which is why the newer Burkes and the Type 055 are cruiser sized these days.
I suspect the Jinnah class will near 7-8k displacement when actually made.


----------



## Abid123

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> I think the outlier is the Type 054A/P, which is the PN's largest vessel by tonnage both today and in the roadmap.
> 
> The Jinnah-class frigate (JCF) is _just_ right from a design standpoint. Its displacement is around 3,500 tons and delivers a well-balanced AAW, AShW, and ASW capability without requiring a heavy operational cost. If anything, I think the PN should've skipped the Babur-class corvette and, instead, skipped to the JCF.
> 
> Build 12 JCFs (in both Turkey and Pakistan) to cover the SLOCs. Beyond that, focus on A2/AD by investing in stealthy FAC(M) designs, pursuing an original SSK or SSP design (e.g., STM TS1700) to build in larger numbers, UUVs, USVs, etc.


I have heard that a nuclear attack submarine is under construction in Karachi? You have any information regarding that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparten

Abid123 said:


> I have heard that a nuclear attack submarine is under construction in Karachi? You have any information regarding that?


Attack submarines are indeed under construction in Khi. Since the original AIP is unlikely to be available, something has to be used. There is some rumours online that they are using a locally designed nuclear plant instead.
As I said, rumours. We will find out when the vessel launches, most likely late next year.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Tank131

The reality is that to make a high quality ship you need to have an idea what you want its role to be a design it to fulfill that role effectively from the ground up. Because PN has been the step child of the military, it has been given scraps with which to make a defensive force. BUT for the first time in its history it made a good call to go out and get the design rights and sales rights tona successful program and contract the building/design company to help with modifications. All thats left to be seen is what they call as their requirements. To be honest, tonnage, while important is not the end all be all. There are plenty of smaller ships the punch way above their weight class in offense, and defense.

Examples
1. Buyan-M corvette: 949t. 4300km range. Crew of 52. 100mm cannon, 2 AK-630-M2 dual cannons, 1 Panstir-M (which has 2 rotary ciws cannons and 8 hermes-K 20km missiles), 8 igla missiles AND 8 Kalibr AShM/LACM

2. Sa'ar 6 corvette: 1900t. 7400km range. 2 typhoon stations for 30mm RCWS, 76mm cannon, 16 Gabriel V AShM (400km), 32 Barak 8 (70-100km SAM), C-Dome with 40 Tamir Interceptors (17km).

3. Steregushchiy class corvette. 1800t. 7000km range. Crew 90. 8 Kh-35 AShM (300). 12 cells for quad packed S-350 REDUT SAMs (40-120km range depending on missile used) for 48 SAMs. Kashtan and AK-630 CIWS.

4. Hamina Class FAC: 250T. 1000km range. Crew 26. 4 RBS-15 mk2 (AShM), 8 Umkhonto-IR-blk2 (15km), 57mm Cannon.

So for PN having the design is all well and good, but what they need is a proper utilization of space and a discerning eye for the systems they are integrating.

For Jinnah Class, PN gets to design it and given its likely enlarged footprint, PN should try take full advantage of its space. With that in mind if Jinnah will be the workhorse of the navy, PN will need to pattern if as an enlarged equivalent to Sa'ar 6 which in my opinion is the most heavily armed per ton ship in the world. That is that it needs to utilize its space very well.

To me that means going and getting Sylver A-50 or developing a VLS System with Turkey which would allow for quadpacking the CAMM-ER and possibly incorporating HQ-9. 32 cells with 24 HQ-9 and 32 quad packed CAMM-ER. Additionally there should be accommodations for 12 heavy AShM (mix of CM-302 and Harbah (6 and 6). Then a 24 cell FL-3000N and 2 Gokdeniz CIWS. FL-3000N and Gokdeniz need to be tied into autonomous fire control system much like C-dome, to allow for rapid and automated engagement of missiles that made it past CAMM-ER.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Tank131 said:


> The reality is that to make a high quality ship you need to have an idea what you want its role to be a design it to fulfill that role effectively from the ground up. Because PN has been the step child of the military, it has been given scraps with which to make a defensive force. BUT for the first time in its history it made a good call to go out and get the design rights and sales rights tona successful program and contract the building/design company to help with modifications. All thats left to be seen is what they call as their requirements. To be honest, tonnage, while important is not the end all be all. There are plenty of smaller ships the punch way above their weight class in offense, and defense.
> 
> Examples
> 1. Buyan-M corvette: 949t. 4300km range. Crew of 52. 100mm cannon, 2 AK-630-M2 dual cannons, 1 Panstir-M (which has 2 rotary ciws cannons and 8 hermes-K 20km missiles), 8 igla missiles AND 8 Kalibr AShM/LACM
> 
> 2. Sa'ar 6 corvette: 1900t. 7400km range. 2 typhoon stations for 30mm RCWS, 76mm cannon, 16 Gabriel V AShM (400km), 32 Barak 8 (70-100km SAM), C-Dome with 40 Tamir Interceptors (17km).
> 
> 3. Steregushchiy class corvette. 1800t. 7000km range. Crew 90. 8 Kh-35 AShM (300). 12 cells for quad packed S-350 REDUT SAMs (40-120km range depending on missile used) for 48 SAMs. Kashtan and AK-630 CIWS.
> 
> 4. Hamina Class FAC: 250T. 1000km range. Crew 26. 4 RBS-15 mk2 (AShM), 8 Umkhonto-IR-blk2 (15km), 57mm Cannon.
> 
> So for PN having the design is all well and good, but what they need is a proper utilization of space and a discerning eye for the systems they are integrating.
> 
> For Jinnah Class, PN gets to design it and given its likely enlarged footprint, PN should try take full advantage of its space. With that in mind if Jinnah will be the workhorse of the navy, PN will need to pattern if as an enlarged equivalent to Sa'ar 6 which in my opinion is the most heavily armed per ton ship in the world. That is that it needs to utilize its space very well.
> 
> To me that means going and getting Sylver A-50 or developing a VLS System with Turkey which would allow for quadpacking the CAMM-ER and possibly incorporating HQ-9. 32 cells with 24 HQ-9 and 32 quad packed CAMM-ER. Additionally there should be accommodations for 12 heavy AShM (mix of CM-302 and Harbah (6 and 6). Then a 24 cell FL-3000N and 2 Gokdeniz CIWS. FL-3000N and Gokdeniz need to be tied into autonomous fire control system much like C-dome, to allow for rapid and automated engagement of missiles that made it past CAMM-ER.


I had thought along those lines, but after thinking about it, I noticed something. For a lot of its ships, the PN could be emphasizing the need for endurance more so than packing weapons. 

Basically, the FAC(M)/Azmat-class, F-22P, etc, weren't meant to stay near the shore, but rather, they were to operate at sea for extended periods of time. So, to us observers, these designs seemed inefficient from an armament view, but they actually achieved their intended goals (sea policing in peacetime, and 'enough' A2/AD capability via AShW and ASW in wartime).

However, I think the PN could be changing its approach. When it acquired the FAC(M) and F-22P, it never really paid attention to the idea of an OPV (i.e., a dedicated design for sea-policing and other peacetime naval roles). However, with the Damen OPVs in the pipeline, the PN could be steering towards those smaller, but heavily 'packed' surface warships.

I think this was the intended goal of the Babur-class corvette when the PN picked the MBDA CAMM-ER; it knew that there was a way to quad-pack the missile. Unfortunately, it couldn't get the SYLVER VLS, but the PN is likely hopeful -- or even confident -- that an alternative VLS with quad-packing will emerge to fill the void. So, once you get quad-packing, then suddenly the Babur-class and Jinnah-class can carry a lot of SAMs, for example.

Likewise, we might see the PN refocus on small and stealthy FACs. The short-legged MRTP-33 wouldn't have done much from a sea policing standpoint. But now that the PN has OPVs on order, it can revisit the idea of a 300-400-ton FAC with an emphasis on speed and firepower, but at the cost of endurance and range. It doesn't need range and endurance now.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tank131

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> I had thought along those lines, but after thinking about it, I noticed something. For a lot of its ships, the PN could be emphasizing the need for endurance more so than packing weapons.
> 
> Basically, the FAC(M)/Azmat-class, F-22P, etc, weren't meant to stay near the shore, but rather, they were to operate at sea for extended periods of time. So, to us observers, these designs seemed inefficient from an armament view, but they actually achieved their intended goals (sea policing in peacetime, and 'enough' A2/AD capability via AShW and ASW in wartime).
> 
> However, I think the PN could be changing its approach. When it acquired the FAC(M) and F-22P, it never really paid attention to the idea of an OPV (i.e., a dedicated design for sea-policing and other peacetime naval roles). However, with the Damen OPVs in the pipeline, the PN could be steering towards those smaller, but heavily 'packed' surface warships.
> 
> I think this was the intended goal of the Babur-class corvette when the PN picked the MBDA CAMM-ER; it knew that there was a way to quad-pack the missile. Unfortunately, it couldn't get the SYLVER VLS, but the PN is likely hopeful -- or even confident -- that an alternative VLS with quad-packing will emerge to fill the void. So, once you get quad-packing, then suddenly the Babur-class and Jinnah-class can carry a lot of SAMs, for example.
> 
> Likewise, we might see the PN refocus on small and stealthy FACs. The short-legged MRTP-33 wouldn't have done much from a sea policing standpoint. But now that the PN has OPVs on order, it can revisit the idea of a 300-400-ton FAC with an emphasis on speed and firepower, but at the cost of endurance and range. It doesn't need range and endurance now.


Well with the F-22P you are for sure correct, in that the range is 7400km (same as the much smaller Sa'ar 6. That said Ada is 6500km (much smaller than smaller vessels). Azmat is between the Hamina and the Buyan-M and its range is similarly in the middle at 1900km. I wonder why the Ada (and likely by extension, the Baburs) are less fuel efficient.. But needless to say, i think if we note the ranges of the above vessels, we can see that the ranges are far superior with better weapons loadouts than other similar ships and the larger ships PN has fielded thus far. I think that the PN should focus more on survivability than worry about ultimate range. What good is the range if you get the whe fleet sunk in 3 days of full out war? I hope they will take your suggested approach of weapons loadouts. I look FREMM (of egypt) and Shivalik and they are under gunned for their sizes. And with CAMM-ER their is so much potential given its performance and range. Tying that into an integrated layered defense (camm-er to FL-3000N to Gokdeniz) will make for a surperbly powereful ship that will outgun many larger ships if given the weapons and hopefully sensors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Defencelover1997

Abid123 said:


> I know that this is going to hurt and make a lot of people angry, but I dont like the big focus on surface ships especially so many frigates for a country with a tiny coastline. Dont get me wrong we still need a navy but should have focused more on Corvettes like the Yarmook class. We dont need to fight wars 4000km+ away. In my opinion PN has choosen the wrong strategy. Should have had more focus on asymmetric capabilities with A2/AD in mind. Others can of course disagree.
> 
> We need to protect our shipping in Arabian Sea and its surrounding waters. Corvettes can do that job fine we dont need 10+ frigates for that job.
> 
> The Indian Navy will be among the top 5 largest navies in the world by tonnage in 2030. Let that sink in for a moment. In any confrontation with the IN the PN needs asymmetric methods. Our surface fleet will not last long. Our coastline is tiny which makes them very vulnerable to IN and IAF strikes.


i didn’t know that this type of mindset do exist.bro plz read some naval warfare books.there are tons of there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575465902983839745

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575708203828285440

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
A Pakistan Navy Khalid-class AIP attack submarine underway in the Arabian Sea..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Pakistan Navy shown some interest to get Turk ZAHA amphibious assault vehicles for pak marines to operate near shores and Kutch region hover crofts don't have protection to operate direct at border neither small boats






Greatly enhances our marines requirements operational easyness and with TOT these can be manufactured cheaply too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

The delivery of 2 former Royal Netherlands Navy #Tripartite Class Minehunters to the Pakistan Navy is underway. The ships, HNLMS Middelburg (M858) & HNLMS Haarlem (M853), were loaded onto the UHL FAME on the 21st of Sep at the Port of #Zeebrugge, Belgium .








The transport ship, UHL FAME, is currently near Italy



and heading for its next stop in Egypt



. The transport ship will arrive in Pakistan



by the end of October, and the minehunters will be commissioned into service by the subsequent month.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed_yusuf

These ships like one more pn got will be used to support existing fleet ?


----------



## farooqbhai007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578031523936157697

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578034704485212165

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578055144754774016

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Tank131

farooqbhai007 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578031523936157697
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578034704485212165
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578055144754774016


These resemble Azmat class FAC. Likely a miniaturized (maybe 250-300t) version probably done with Swift Ships assistance. With STOP and STAMP-2 they should be highly effective for policing harbors, anti-narcotics and anti-piracy work. Based on the images, it should be large enough to even utilize scan eagle UAVs which would dramatically increase its situational awareness. I just hope the select a powerful engine which can push these to ~50knt

If they can shrink Azmat, they should be able to enlarge it too. Would like to see it pushed to a 1200t corvette with better air protection Type 1130 with 6 HQ-10 attached, a retractable helipad and sonar with torpedo tubes for anti-sub operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.















The delivery of 2 former Royal Netherlands Navy Tripartite Class Minehunters to the Pakistan Navy is underway. The ships, HNLMS Middelburg (M858) & HNLMS Haarlem (M853), were loaded onto the UHL FAME on the 21st of Sep at the Port of Zeebrugge, Belgium.
The transport ship, UHL FAME, is currently near Italy and heading for its next stop in Egypt. The transport ship will arrive in Pakistan by the end of October, and the minehunters will be commissioned into service by the subsequent month.

A minehunter is a naval vessel that seeks, detects, and destroys enemy naval mines. A minehunter uses an imaging sonar to detect and classify targets and then sends out divers or remotely operated vehicles to inspect and neutralize the threat.

Pakistan Navy already has three Tripartite Class (known as Éridan Class in France) minehunters acquired from France (locally known as Munsif Class). The Tripartite Class is a class of 630-tonne minehunters developed jointly by France, the Netherlands, and Belgium.

The ships in Pakistani service have Elesco MKR 400 acoustic sweep and MKR 960 magnetic sweeps for minesweeping duties. The ships have a range of 5,600 km and are armed with a 20 mm modèle F2 gun as a naval defense weapon and two 12.7 mm machine guns.

The Alkmaar Class is further upgraded with improved electronics, including Atlas Elektronik INCMS combat data system, Thales 2022 Mk III hull-mounted sonar, Atlas Seafox Mine Identification, and Disposal System, and a Double Eagle Mk III Mod 1 ROV.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Super Falcon

monitor said:


> The delivery of 2 former Royal Netherlands Navy #Tripartite Class Minehunters to the Pakistan Navy is underway. The ships, HNLMS Middelburg (M858) & HNLMS Haarlem (M853), were loaded onto the UHL FAME on the 21st of Sep at the Port of #Zeebrugge, Belgium .
> View attachment 885037
> View attachment 885038
> 
> 
> The transport ship, UHL FAME, is currently near Italy
> 
> 
> 
> and heading for its next stop in Egypt
> 
> 
> 
> . The transport ship will arrive in Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> by the end of October, and the minehunters will be commissioned into service by the subsequent month.
> View attachment 885040


Why just we go for new mine sweepers rather than these few decades old


----------



## CSAW

*Pakistan Navy modernisation Plan execution continues..*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578688645061840898

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578527364761649153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578572562900348928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578532498669064192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578534218984194049

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576472492415205377


----------



## Inception-06

No serving as training ships ?

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515171032558182414


----------



## Tank131

Even though the Yarmooks. Are brand new, they should reconfigure it. The space behind the stacks that currently holds the Phalanx should be raised up so the it sits flush with the top of the stacks similar to how the batch 2 have. This will allow the Phalanx to to provide nearly 360 degrees coverage rather than the very small arc it currently.

With respect to the missile systems i would be surprised (pleasantly) if they can get RAM. I am under thr impression that given many of the Raytheon parts, Germany cant sell this without US permission. And while there may some US/Pakistan bonhomei lately, it wont last. That said it would solve many issues for Yarmooks giving it a 15km range missile with flexible intercept capabilities. Anywhere from 11 (sea RAM) to 21 missiles (standard launchers).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maverick1977

Beautiful ship this is...

btw folks i just visited Alreigh Class destroyer and Ticonderoga Class Cruiser... wow beautiful ships with VLS launchers beautifully put together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

maverick1977 said:


> Beautiful ship this is...
> 
> btw folks i just visited Alreigh Class destroyer and Ticonderoga Class Cruiser... wow beautiful ships with VLS launchers beautifully put together.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579105148609396737

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,..,

Two U.S. Coast Guards ships visited Karachi, including fast response cutters USCGC Charles Moulthrope (WPC 1141) and USCGC Emlen Tunnell (WPC 1145) as part of an ongoing series of joint exercises and technical exchanges between U.S.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## arslank03

Super Falcon said:


> Why just we go for new mine sweepers rather than these few decades old



1- cheap
2- we operate them
3- they are modernised and carry the latest in mine countermeasure gear, from ROVs to the cutting edge of sonar for mine warfare

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Super Falcon

arslank03 said:


> 1- cheap
> 2- we operate them
> 3- they are modernised and carry the latest in mine countermeasure gear, from ROVs to the cutting edge of sonar for mine warfare


If they are very good why Netherland selling them in first place


----------



## arslank03

Super Falcon said:


> If they are very good why Netherland selling them in first place



They're building new ships with Belgium. Just because something is retired, does not mean it is obselete. Europeans operate fundamentally differently wherein lifecycle cost is of more importance, therefore items that may be more expensive but have lower lifecycle costs are preferred, a new ship obviously is better for long term cost if you can afford the sunk cost


----------



## CSAW

The Anti Ship contender for future PN Ships :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576387922214866944
The Coastal defense version is also available :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579122293913133056


----------



## Super Falcon

arslank03 said:


> They're building new ships with Belgium. Just because something is retired, does not mean it is obselete. Europeans operate fundamentally differently wherein lifecycle cost is of more importance, therefore items that may be more expensive but have lower lifecycle costs are preferred, a new ship obviously is better for long term cost if you can afford the sunk cost


Agreed like it or not we have to pay more to keep it working because it has life but it needs medicine so why don't we pay that medicine cost along with ship cost Infront and make it available for running all the time


----------



## syed_yusuf

I doubt PN is going to induct these ships into operational use. Most probably they will be used as spare to support existing PN fleet

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## arslank03

t


Super Falcon said:


> Agreed like it or not we have to pay more to keep it working because it has life but it needs medicine so why don't we pay that medicine cost along with ship cost Infront and make it available for running all the time


theyre probably in better condition than our own tbh, the europeans dont really use their equiptment like we do



CSAW said:


> The Anti Ship contender for future PN Ships :
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576387922214866944
> The Coastal defense version is also available :
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579122293913133056


atmaca in its current form is a worse missile than harbah, harbah has far better ecm resistence, far better accuracy, longer range and also bigger warhead

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sparten

arslank03 said:


> t
> 
> theyre probably in better condition than our own tbh, the europeans dont really use their equiptment like we do
> 
> 
> atmaca in its current form is a worse missile than harbah, harbah has far better ecm resistence, far better accuracy, longer range and also bigger warhead


Harbah is basically a Sea Babur.


----------



## arslank03

sparten said:


> Harbah is basically a Sea Babur.


but better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> A Pakistan Navy Khalid-class AIP attack submarine underway in the Arabian Sea..
> 
> View attachment 884620





farooqbhai007 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578031523936157697
> 
> 
> Zarvan said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 883421
> 
> View attachment 883422
> 
> 
> View attachment 883423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syed_yusuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> These ships like one more pn got will be used to support existing fleet ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Falcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why just we go for new mine sweepers rather than these few decades old
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




CSAW said:


> *Pakistan Navy modernisation Plan execution continues..*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578688645061840898

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CSAW

arslank03 said:


> t
> 
> theyre probably in better condition than our own tbh, the europeans dont really use their equiptment like we do
> 
> 
> atmaca in its current form is a worse missile than harbah, harbah has far better ecm resistence, far better accuracy, longer range and also bigger warhead



Harbah [The Sea Babur] for now serves the purpose with range and ECCM Capabilities. With our adversary increasing ranges and working on shoring the defences , we need to move on quickly.

Harbah ECM resistance capability in the long run may be debated in all domains *, with a terminal-stage active-homing seeker ARH with Doppler Processing ?? & IIR Seeker to my knowledge [ ? I may be wrong]

* Frequency Agility
x Jittered PRF
x Linear FM Pulse Compression
x Leading Edge Track
x Home-On-Jam







Atmaca is in evolutionary process with several variants in pipeline. Its replacing all Harpoon's in Turkish surface fleet. Its ranges will increase with advances Turkiye makes in propulsion technologies and aerodynamic designs in various applications. They are well on to Ramjets in near future. Hence ATMACA would be an investment in future.

After delivering a standard Atmaca anti-ship missile with a radio frequency [RF] seeker to the Turki Navy, Rocketsan continues to develop a domestic imaging infrared [IIR] seeker & other electronics to be integrated into the missile for ECM counter measure Improvement. Its integration with Turk National Vertical Launch System [VLS] called Mildas in Quadpack configuration makes it a future contender of immense potential.








In parallel with the development of the hybrid seeker, Roketsan is developing a version of the rocket to be launched from a vertical submarine launch system. Sources in Turkey say one of the main goals is also to launch an anti-ship missile from a torpedo tube.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Why nave not modernize Pak marines they should be given priority as well


----------



## Tank131

arslank03 said:


> t
> 
> theyre probably in better condition than our own tbh, the europeans dont really use their equiptment like we do
> 
> 
> atmaca in its current form is a worse missile than harbah, harbah has far better ecm resistence, far better accuracy, longer range and also bigger warhead


Can you expand on how you know or at least in what way ECM on harbah is better. Turkey in general seems to have superior electronics compared to Pakistan. So i find the authorativeness a bit puzzling. Do we really have any significant info about each missile's ECM capabilities in the public domain that we can maje such statements. That said, the rest of what you said here is definitely not debatable. I see no role for ATMACA in PAF except as a possible Harpoon replacement (Sea Kings) should it become necessary, or if PN somehow goes for more MRTP (which i dont see happening)


Super Falcon said:


> Why nave not modernize Pak marines they should be given priority as well


As with most situations... "The answer is money. What's your question?" One thing at a time. Updating marines won't mean anything if the ships they protect get sunk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arslank03

Tank131 said:


> Can you expand on how you know or at least in what way ECM on harbah is better. Turkey in general seems to have superior electronics compared to Pakistan. So i find the authorativeness a bit puzzling. Do we really have any significant info about each missile's ECM capabilities in the public domain that we can maje such statements. That said, the rest of what you said here is definitely not debatable. I see no role for ATMACA in PAF except as a possible Harpoon replacement (Sea Kings) should it become necessary, or if PN somehow goes for more MRTP (which i dont see happening)
> 
> As with most situations... "The answer is money. What's your question?" One thing at a time. Updating marines won't mean anything if the ships they protect get sunk.



Very easy, ill tell you how:

Harbah- uses both active radar and PASSIVE imaging seekers.

Atmaca- in its current stage relies on ARH. 

Passive imaging seekers can not be detected and are also basically invincible to jamming in this application. Harbah can operate in an environment where it must stay silent or is denied use of its seeker, Atmaca in its current stage cannot.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

CSAW said:


> The Anti Ship contender for future PN Ships :
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576387922214866944
> The Coastal defense version is also available :
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579122293913133056


The PN will rely on the Harbah and SMASH. I don't think they'd need the Atmaca.

However, the PN might be interested in the 'Cakir' ALCM. It'd fill that longstanding gap for a Penguin-type AShM that the PN could use from its helicopters and smaller boats (like MRTP-33).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Super Falcon

A


Tank131 said:


> Can you expand on how you know or at least in what way ECM on harbah is better. Turkey in general seems to have superior electronics compared to Pakistan. So i find the authorativeness a bit puzzling. Do we really have any significant info about each missile's ECM capabilities in the public domain that we can maje such statements. That said, the rest of what you said here is definitely not debatable. I see no role for ATMACA in PAF except as a possible Harpoon replacement (Sea Kings) should it become necessary, or if PN somehow goes for more MRTP (which i dont see happening)
> 
> As with most situations... "The answer is money. What's your question?" One thing at a time. Updating marines won't mean anything if the ships they protect get sunk.


Agreed but atleast arm them with locally build light tanks few halos here and there but there is nothing done absolutely fact is navy has big budget now atleast buy 15 attack halos few transport halos few existing C 130 converted in spooky configuration fewIFV which pak is producing locally


----------



## CSAW

On


Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> The PN will rely on the Harbah and SMASH. I don't think they'd need the Atmaca.
> 
> However, the PN might be interested in the 'Cakir' ALCM. It'd fill that longstanding gap for a Penguin-type AShM that the PN could use from its helicopters and smaller boats (like MRTP-33).


In base model its true.

One may see the Long term window.

The situation could change dramatically with ATMACA developing into new variants, Electronics, Warheads, Seekers, Propulsion, capabilities, integration with other assets UAVs, Packing & multiple roles / applications in coming years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CSAW

arslank03 said:


> Very easy, ill tell you how:
> 
> Harbah- uses both active radar and PASSIVE imaging seekers.
> 
> Atmaca- in its current stage relies on ARH.
> 
> Passive imaging seekers can not be detected and are also basically invincible to jamming in this application. Harbah can operate in an environment where it must stay silent or is denied use of its seeker, Atmaca in its current stage cannot.


Hybrid Seeker development already in motion.


----------



## arslank03

CSAW said:


> Hybrid Seeker development already in motion.


PN has been running twin seekers since before atmaca was tested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CSAW

arslank03 said:


> PN has been running twin seekers since before atmaca was tested.


Yes - I have repeatedly said for now we are ahead in range & Seeker.

However as a fundamental concept , Weapons development is an evolving goal post.

Lets see how much PN is able to catch up to latest developments in next 10 years , compared to Turkish industrial eco system.
The naval arm is notorious for hibernation while Turks would be developing their systems at rapid pace. 

So lets discuss in coming years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arslank03

CSAW said:


> Yes - I have repeatedly said for now we are ahead in range & Seeker.
> 
> However as a fundamental concept , Weapons development is an evolving goal post.
> 
> Lets see how much PN is able to catch up to latest developments in next 10 years , compared to Turkish industrial eco system.
> The naval arm is notorious for hibernation while Turks would be developing their systems at rapid pace.
> 
> So lets discuss in coming years.


the Navy is the most innovative branch in our forces, if anything, i genuinely think that if the navy was in charge of lots of projects theyd have been better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580480050851237888

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

based on previous experience and the speed of work expect them to be inducted in PN by id 2024


----------



## Tank131

syed_yusuf said:


> based on previous experience and the speed of work expect them to be inducted in PN by id 2024


The question is what will arm them...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

Tank131 said:


> The question is what will arm them...


i dont expect a lot looking at yarmook class --

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arslank03

16 VLS
P282/SMASH X6
GOKDENIZ
SMART S MK2

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

arslank03 said:


> View attachment 886815
> 
> 16 VLS
> P282/SMASH X6
> GOKDENIZ
> SMART S MK2


I wonder if the VLS is SYLVER or MDAS.


----------



## arslank03

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> I wonder if the VLS is SYLVER or MDAS.


ironically my guess was mk41 (with ExLS module) as france will probably say nope. Too soon for MDAS IMO


----------



## Tipu7

syed_yusuf said:


> based on previous experience and the speed of work expect them to be inducted in PN by id 2024


First ship by Feb 2024, Second by Aug 2024.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

arslank03 said:


> ironically my guess was mk41 (with ExLS module) as france will probably say nope. Too soon for MDAS IMO


If the PN gets Mk41 or ExLS, then I think we can safely say U.S. nor India care what the PN gets, conventionally speaking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed_yusuf

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> If the PN gets Mk41 or ExLS, then I think we can safely say U.S. nor India care what the PN gets, conventionally speaking.


When on bought ysrmook class a similar picture also released. Unfortunately none of the weapon or electronic was integrated except older ciws. The weapon load will be known once it is integrated


----------



## arslank03

syed_yusuf said:


> When on bought ysrmook class a similar picture also released. Unfortunately none of the weapon or electronic was integrated except older ciws. The weapon load will be known once it is integrated


they will slowly recieve them, the mounts are there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Nice picture..







The Pakistan Navy’s Directorate General of Procurement and the Ministry of Defense Production signed deals for a further two Damen corvettes in 2020, after the commissioning of two Yarmook class ships, PNS Yarmook (271) and Tabuk (272). The ships are built by the Dutch defense contractor Damen, at their Galati shipyards in Romania.


----------



## Abid123

sparten said:


> Attack submarines are indeed under construction in Khi. Since the original AIP is unlikely to be available, something has to be used. There is some rumours online that they are using a locally designed nuclear plant instead.
> As I said, rumours. We will find out when the vessel launches, most likely late next year.


I hope we can maybe lease nuclear attack submarines from China when the economy can afford it.


----------



## Tank131

arslank03 said:


> ironically my guess was mk41 (with ExLS module) as france will probably say nope. Too soon for MDAS IMO


I would be surprised if the VLS is American. US of far more likely to say no to this than France. The one good thing is once the VLS is in, usually their should not be a supplies/spares issue thereafter. A one time purchase and done. That said PN should plan the future of Babur/Jinnah and Yarmooks around MDAS. The other option (far less likely - though politics probably wouldn't be prohibitive) is K-VLS from South Korea which could dimensionally be able to quad pack CAMM-ER (It already quad packs K-SAM and is large enough to house LACM too). BUT my suspicion is that these VLS will be the standard single pack CAMM-ER vls cells, at least to start. Im just not sure what the rest of that forward stack will be used for.


----------



## arslank03

Tank131 said:


> I would be surprised if the VLS is American. US of far more likely to say no to this than France. The one good thing is once the VLS is in, usually their should not be a supplies/spares issue thereafter. A one time purchase and done. That said PN should plan the future of Babur/Jinnah and Yarmooks around MDAS. The other option (far less likely - though politics probably wouldn't be prohibitive) is K-VLS from South Korea which could dimensionally be able to quad pack CAMM-ER (It already quad packs K-SAM and is large enough to house LACM too). BUT my suspicion is that these VLS will be the standard single pack CAMM-ER vls cells, at least to start. Im just not sure what the rest of that forward stack will be used for.


France has killed all support to Pakistan. The Americans have been open to a naval buildup for Pak, there are Raytheon supplied equip on the Agostas, the Jinnah and Babur get GE GT's and swift was allowed to assist in gunboat design. MDAS and KVLS will all require integration and testing of the missile. Sylver and ExLS are already good to go. If it was single CAMM cells, the only ones like that are GWS26 mushroom cells, which are very different to these 2x8(?) cells

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tank131

arslank03 said:


> France has killed all support to Pakistan. The Americans have been open to a naval buildup for Pak, there are Raytheon supplied equip on the Agostas, the Jinnah and Babur get GE GT's and swift was allowed to assist in gunboat design. MDAS and KVLS will all require integration and testing of the missile. Sylver and ExLS are already good to go. If it was single CAMM cells, the only ones like that are GWS26 mushroom cells, which are very different to these 2x8(?) cells


Oh i get what you are saying. I am just a bit skeptical (though would love Mk 41 or ExLS for PN ships from Yarmooks to Babur/Jinnahs. With CAMM-ER they would be game changers. I am also fully aware that Sylver will be difficult. My point is that MDAS and K-VLS should be investigated for future equipment needs. Current model from your pic shows the mushroom caps similar to GWS.35 or 26. That tells me it is the standard launchers for the Jinnah for now. If they can even get 12 Mk-41, ExLS, MDAS or KVLS cells, it will allow for 64 SAMs or possibly even a combo of SAM ASROCs/LACM. But i think the initial setup for all of these ships will be the standard launcher. That is why PN should start discussing integration of CAMM-ER with MDAS now.


----------



## arslank03

Tank131 said:


> Oh i get what you are saying. I am just a bit skeptical (though would love Mk 41 or ExLS for PN ships from Yarmooks to Babur/Jinnahs. With CAMM-ER they would be game changers. I am also fully aware that Sylver will be difficult. My point is that MDAS and K-VLS should be investigated for future equipment needs. Current model from your pic shows the mushroom caps similar to GWS.35 or 26. That tells me it is the standard launchers for the Jinnah for now. If they can even get 12 Mk-41, ExLS, MDAS or KVLS cells, it will allow for 64 SAMs or possibly even a combo of SAM ASROCs/LACM. But i think the initial setup for all of these ships will be the standard launcher. That is why PN should start discussing integration of CAMM-ER with MDAS now.




thing is the Jinnah class config isnt frozen yet anyway. Remember with Babur we went from HQ-16 to then CAMM-ER. Not sure why HQ-16 was even considered anyway, the ships are too small. Im great friends with an XO (second in command) from TCG Büyükada(He was sic during two aman exercises too!) and we were talking about the arrangement below deck and how its basically impossible to fit anything there, hence the lengthening. However, even then, alternative arrangements were looked at for Ukraine and even the TN, looking to fit VLS to the rear of the ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

..,
The Portuguese Cargo Vessel, UHL FAME, can be seen carrying the two former Royal Netherlands Navy Tripartite Class Minehunters for delivery to the Pakistan Navy. The two minehunters are HNLMS Middelburg (M858) & HNLMS Haarlem (M853)..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Currently docked at Karachi port...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.






The ships in Pakistani service have Elesco MKR 400 acoustic sweep and MKR 960 magnetic sweeps for minesweeping duties. T
he ships have a range of 5,600 km and are armed with a 20 mm modèle F2 gun as a naval defense weapon and two 12.7 mm machine guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583125845719142403

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

PNS Alamgir’s (F-260) Phalanx CIWS and helicopter hangar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed_yusuf

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> PNS Alamgir’s (F-260) Phalanx CIWS and helicopter hangar
> View attachment 888797


this ship should only be used for training



FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583125845719142403


will these gona be commissioned into active service??


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

syed_yusuf said:


> this ship should only be used for training




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584830051631398913


syed_yusuf said:


> will these gona be commissioned into active service??


Probably to supplement the existing fleet.


----------



## Tipu7

syed_yusuf said:


> this ship should only be used for training


Currently PNS Alamgir is most trust worthy warship in Pakistan Navy arsenal.


----------



## Areesh

Tipu7 said:


> Currently PNS Alamgir is most trust worthy warship in Pakistan Navy arsenal.



What trustworthy is in that ship? Trust that it doesn't have any weapons?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dreamer.

Tipu7 said:


> Currently PNS Alamgir is most trust worthy warship in Pakistan Navy arsenal.


So F-22P's or even Typer-54AP's can't be trusted? 
What can we trust this OHP with? that we can't trust the above-mentioned ships with?
Kindly explain.


----------



## Tipu7

Dreamer. said:


> So F-22P's or even Typer-54AP's can't be trusted?
> What can we trust this OHP with? that we can't trust the above-mentioned ships with?
> Kindly explain.


F-22P fleet has issues of its own being Chinese origin warship of previous generation.
054APs are still in the phase of integration. We are still developing experience on this new class which will take some time.

We trust Alamgir because its reliable, less maintenance demanding (despite being old ship), has superior propulsion system (even better than modern Indian Warships), better time on station, better crew comfort,, better safety system, and its Harpoons are better missiles than "not so reliable" C-802/As. Similarly, its sensor suite and communication systems are better than F-22Ps. It lack air defense, but it can operated within air cover of friendly units.

Most capable PN officers are stationed in Alamgir due to these reasons.



Areesh said:


> What trustworthy is in that ship? Trust that it doesn't have any weapons?

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.
The inauguration ceremony of the 48-ton bollard pulltug by Pak Navy was held at Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works whose special guest was Deputy Chief of Naval Staff Vice Admiral Imran Ahmed.

This "tug" is a reflection of Karachi Shipyard's high performance built in collaboration with TOR Group Turkey. He praised the engineers of the shipyard and said that this organization will continue to strive for the development of Pakistan Navy in the future as well. On this occasion, he also thanked the Ministry of Defense, which had provided full support in the completion of this project.

It should be noted that this tug established by Pakistan Navy is equipped with high technical model as well as various facilities including seamanship, navigation and security arrangements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Pakistan 🇵🇰 Navy's AZMAT Class FAC, PNS AZMAT (FAC(M)-P1013), docking at Bandar Abbas Port in Iran last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CSAW

arslank03 said:


> the Navy is the most innovative branch in our forces, if anything, i genuinely think that if the navy was in charge of lots of projects theyd have been better


Navy - Innovation - R u sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arslank03

CSAW said:


> Navy - Innovation - R u sure


 very sure


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586317828784672768

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CSAW

arslank03 said:


> very sure


Rest my case.


----------



## Inception-06

Tipu7 said:


> Currently PNS Alamgir is most trust worthy warship in Pakistan Navy arsenal.





Tipu7 said:


> F-22P fleet has issues of its own being Chinese origin warship of previous generation.
> 054APs are still in the phase of integration. We are still developing experience on this new class which will take some time.
> 
> We trust Alamgir because its reliable, less maintenance demanding (despite being old ship), has superior propulsion system (even better than modern Indian Warships), better time on station, better crew comfort,, better safety system, and its Harpoons are better missiles than "not so reliable" C-802/As. Similarly, its sensor suite and communication systems are better than F-22Ps. It lack air defense, but it can operated within air cover of friendly units.
> 
> Most capable PN officers are stationed in Alamgir due to these reasons.



All the things which you have named, we’re this also characteristics of the retired Typ-21 Amazonas frigates ? And that mean Pakistan has experience with reliable ships of western origin since decades. Could Pakistan not help the Chinese in the past 30 years to build trustworthy ships ? Like they have done it with F-7PG project. You are writing that the C-802 is not so reliable, would’ve to know why.


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586654044621541382

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586715782192500736

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CivilianSupremacy

Tipu7 said:


> F-22P fleet has issues of its own being Chinese origin warship of previous generation.
> 054APs are still in the phase of integration. We are still developing experience on this new class which will take some time.
> 
> We trust Alamgir because its reliable, less maintenance demanding (despite being old ship), has superior propulsion system (even better than modern Indian Warships), better time on station, better crew comfort,, better safety system, and its Harpoons are better missiles than "not so reliable" C-802/As. Similarly, its sensor suite and communication systems are better than F-22Ps. It lack air defense, but it can operated within air cover of friendly units.
> 
> Most capable PN officers are stationed in Alamgir due to these reasons.


Hi Bro, 

The OHP will be the first ship to retire after the last type-21. Though it may serve till the end of this decade. It comprises of legacy systems. There is absolutely nothing in the ship which can threaten a strong opponent's navy. The Harpoons are no way more 'reliable' to much newer C802s. There are multiple Harpoon misses in various conflicts during the 80s where Harpoons were unable to hit their targets. Those targets were not even sophisticated but belonged to either Libyans, Iranians / Iraqis. PN definitely NOT have the latest block of it either. On the other hand, C802 had give PN with HUGE advantage by a lot of more range and its a Hi-subsonic missile. 

I'd also like to mention one of the interview of former Naval chief ( unable to find link on utube so far) but I am sure people would recall. Where on arrival of F-22P frigates he mentioned that a single F-22P ship is more capable then entire type 21 frigates fleet. The OHP definitely much better then Type-21s but point to mention is that 3 out of 6 Type-21s also had Harpoons and the same old legacy Phalanx CIWS. Both the OHP and F22Ps lack proper air-defense but the F-22P will fare better in the fleet under Type-54As lead as it will be able to contribute with its C802s given the decent range and even in the point defense it will have atleast something to contribute for its own protection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

All four classes of Frigates that are currently active with the Pakistan Navy.

*From Left to Right:*

- ZULFIQAR CLASS FFG (F-22P Frigate)





- ALAMGIR CLASS FFG (Oliver Hazard Perry-class frigate)




- TARIQ CLASS FFG (Type 21 Frigate)




- TUGHRIL CLASS FFG (Type 54AP Frigate)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

.,,..,




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=484007097029520

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Maghrib time on the high seas..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
4


----------



## ghazi52

On duty....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

YOKOSUKA PORT, TOKYO BAY, JAPAN

A Pakistan Navy Zulfiquar-class guided missile frigate, the PNS Shamsheer (F-252), today entered Japan’s Yokosuka Port. 

The warship is on an overseas deployment to East Asia, and will be conducting naval exercises with the Japanese Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.






Pakistani Navy "Nasr" at Kannonzaki, Japan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587690272556736512

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.
> View attachment 891666
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani Navy "Nasr" at Kannonzaki, Japan..


It's not PNS Nasr.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Command and Staff Conference of Pakistan Navy concluded at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad. The Conference was chaired by Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed_yusuf

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.,.
> Command and Staff Conference of Pakistan Navy concluded at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad. The Conference was chaired by Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi.
> 
> 
> View attachment 894314


so many admirals for such a small navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abid123

Pakistan Navy really needs to step up it's A2/AD in the Persian gulf, Arabian sea And Indian Ocean. Our A2/AD capabilities even the induction of P-282 will be mediocre.


----------



## FuturePAF

Abid123 said:


> Pakistan Navy really needs to step up it's A2/AD in the Persian gulf, Arabian sea And Indian Ocean. Our A2/AD capabilities even the induction of P-282 will be mediocre.


Hopefully it will induct the YJ-21E to fill the A2/AD requirement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abid123

FuturePAF said:


> Hopefully it will induct the YJ-21E to fill the A2/AD requirement.


InshAllah bro. In present time the P-282 will be present a considerable threat to IN aircraft carriers. I have done a couple of scenarios If the 1000 km range turns out to be true.

If IN aircraft carriers are equipped with MIG-29K with combat radius of around 850 km:






In this hypothetical scenario I have deployed the P-282 from Ormara, Balochistan. The MIG-29K with its combat radius of 850 km without aerial refueling is well short of the range required to reach Pakistani shores. This would a crash land in the ocean or try to land at PAF airbases close to shore which would be very risky.

In the second scenario I have considered IN aircraft carriers equipped with the F/A-18 super hornet with combat radius of 950 km:






As you can see barely enough to reach Pakistani shores. 

This means that, in a best-case scenario, the IN would have to park its carriers about 1000 km off of Pakistan shores to be able to target shoreline assets, which places it well within Pakistan's area-denial bubble. The minute an Indian carrier comes closer than 1000 km from Pakistani shores, the Indians run the risk of losing it to a P-282 strike. 

*This of course assuming that the P-282 actually has a range of 1000 km and that Pakistan can fully exploit that 1000 km range.

I also want to mention that a Indian blockade of Pakistani ports is now and will in the future be nothing more than a wet dream. If anything the Indians should worry more about losing their carriers in a future war rather than a blockade.*


----------



## FuturePAF

Abid123 said:


> InshAllah bro. In present time the P-282 will be present a considerable threat to IN aircraft carriers. I have done a couple of scenarios If the 1000 km range turns out to be true.
> 
> If IN aircraft carriers are equipped with MIG-29K with combat radius of around 850 km:
> 
> View attachment 894750
> 
> 
> In this hypothetical scenario I have deployed the P-282 from Ormara, Balochistan. The MIG-29K with its combat radius of 850 km without aerial refueling is well short of the range required to reach Pakistani shores. This would a crash land in the ocean or try to land at PAF airbases close to shore which would be very risky.
> 
> In the second scenario I have considered IN aircraft carriers equipped with the F/A-18 super hornet with combat radius of 950 km:
> 
> View attachment 894756
> 
> 
> As you can see barely enough to reach Pakistani shores.
> 
> This means that, in a best-case scenario, the IN would have to park its carriers about 1000 km off of Pakistan shores to be able to target shoreline assets, which places it well within Pakistan's area-denial bubble. The minute an Indian carrier comes closer than 1000 km from Pakistani shores, the Indians run the risk of losing it to a P-282 strike.
> 
> *This of course assuming that the P-282 actually has a range of 1000 km and that Pakistan can fully exploit that 1000 km range.
> 
> I also want to mention that a Indian blockade of Pakistani ports is now and will in the future be nothing more than a wet dream. If anything the Indians should worry more about losing their carriers in a future war rather than a blockade.*


These planes don’t have to reach Pakistani shores, only close enough to keep the SLOCs closed and PN in port. A blockade could even be the mouth of the Red Sea, and and arc from the Yemeni/Omani border area to the Indian shore. This is why Gwadar is important, and fast freight service to the GCC helps resupply Pakistan. Building up the ports makes it in the interest of foreign shipping companies to continue to come to the ports even under a potential blockade.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590309704227749889

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589279950020169730

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591114526745034753


----------



## Bleek

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589279950020169730


They sound like those anime girls lmfao

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,
Up-close on PNS Tughril, the lead ship of Tughril class frigates for Pakistan Navy and one of the best frigates in terms of anti-ship capabilities. That's why it became an obvious choice and a cost effective solution for the Pakistan Navy to counter growing maritime threats.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Pakistan Navy Replenishment Oiler, PNS NASR (A-47) and Japan Maritime Self Defense Force Landing Ship Tank (LST), JS KUNISAKI (LST-4003) , sailing down the Uraga Channel.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,..
The Qatari Ministry of Defence has signed a Memorandum of Cooperation (MoU) with its Pakistani counterpart, outlining the technical arrangements for the provision of ships by the Pakistan Navy for seaward security throughout the FIFA World Cup Qatar 2022.







The technical arrangements are aimed at assigning responsibilities between the two sides and defining the contribution of the Pakistani Armed Forces to maritime security during the FIFA World Cup Qatar 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Rear Admiral Raja Rab Nawaz assumed command as Commander Coast (COMCOAST) during Change of Command ceremony held at Karachi. Rear Admiral Javaid Iqbal handed over command to the newly appointed Commander Coast.
Rear Admiral Raja Rab Nawaz got commission in Operations Branch of Pakistan Navy in 1991. The Admiral has an illustrious career with vast experience of various Command and Staff appointments. 

His major Command & Staff appointments include Commanding Officer PNS ZULFIQUAR, Fleet Operations Officer to Commander Pakistan Fleet at Karachi, Director Operational Research, Director Naval Operational Plans, Assistant Chief of Naval Staff (Plans), Chief Staff Officer to Commander Pakistan Fleet, Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Welfare & Housing) and Commander West. 

Rear Admiral Raja Rab Nawaz has also served as Defence & Naval Advisor of Pakistan in United Kingdom. Previously, he was serving as Flag Offcer Sea Training (FOST) at Karachi.

The Flag Officer is a graduate of Pakistan Navy War College Lahore and National Defence University, Islamabad. He is also a holder of Master's degree in Security Studies from United States. 

The Admiral is also a recipient of Hilal-e-lmtiaz (Military).

During Change of Command ceremony, the Admiral was presented Guard of Honour and introduced to the Commandants/ Commanding Officers of units under Command. The ceremony was attended by Pakistan Navy officers, CPOs/ Sailors and Navy Civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Pakistan Navy Ships comprising PNS NASR and PNS SHAMSHEER Port-called Yokosuka, Japan and participated in International Fleet Review (IFR) organized to commemorate 70th anniversary of founding of Japan Maritime Self Defence Forces (JMSDF). 

The IFR formation comprised of 38 units including 18 ships and submarines from different navies. The visit of PN Ships to Japan and participation in IFR is aimed at strengthening bilateral ties, enhancing interoperability between navies and to explore new vistas of defence cooperation.

Concurrent to visit of PN Ships; Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi is also on official visit to Japan. Admiral attended the 18th Western Pacific Naval Symposium (WPNS) organized with aim to strengthen mutual naval cooperation and discuss global & regional maritime issues among navies of the world.

Naval Chief had meetings with Chief of JMSDF, Chief of Japan Air Self Defence and Naval Chiefs of Australia, Bangladesh, Canada, Colombia, Indonesia, Philippines, Thailand, South Korea, Singapore and Royal Navy of UK. During the meetings matters of mutual interest, emerging shared security challenges in maritime domain and bilateral naval collaboration were discussed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

Harbah NG Qatar and UAE showing interest to integrate them on baynunah class corvettes and Qatar emiri navies ships






UAE is top contender getting them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
HARBAH-NG, Getting Ready at the GIDS Pavilion for IDEAS 2022...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
The SEA THUNDER V Joint Exercise (Latma) ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## johncliu88

Pak will get an aircraft carrier in 2040-2045? This post on Twitter surprise me. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591782029854924800

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## CivilianSupremacy

johncliu88 said:


> Pak will get an aircraft carrier in 2040-2045? This post on Twitter surprise me.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591782029854924800



Probably a heli / drone carrier. Various kinds of UAVs are being developed. The next decade will see lots of naval versions with ability to take-off and land vertically. This will enable smaller navies to field and deploy aerial capabilities from within the fleet with much lower cost & complexities. 

The traditional aircraft carrier with fighter aircrafts is simply out of our budget. Not just the procurement cost but the operational cost is also unaffordable.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.

Pakistan's KSEW displays a model of upcoming Jinnah Class Frigates to be built indigenously for Pak Navy. Ships will have 
16 VLS cells for air def missiles and 8 anti-ship cruise missiles.
Length - 119m
Breadth - 15m
Displacement - 3300tons
Speed - 48km/h

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,..,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592979497997193217

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.
The Qatari Emiri Naval Forces welcomed at Umm Al Houl Naval Base the Pakistani PNS TABUK warship, which arrived in Qatar in line with the cooperation agreements concluded by the Ministry of Defence with allied forces to secure the FIFA World Cup Qatar 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592738567192969216

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588196039013666817

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tank131

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.,.
> 
> Pakistan's KSEW displays a model of upcoming Jinnah Class Frigates to be built indigenously for Pak Navy. Ships will have
> 16 VLS cells for air def missiles and 8 anti-ship cruise missiles.
> Length - 119m
> Breadth - 15m
> Displacement - 3300tons
> Speed - 48km/h
> 
> 
> View attachment 896828


Im hoping that the 10m longer length vs. Babur means that the 16 cell VLS will be something like Turkey's MDAS VLS which should allow for quad packing Albatross NG rather than the GWS.35 expected to be on Baburs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,.
Pakistan Army's Band at the Japanese Self Defense Forces Marching Festival 2022 in Japan 自衛隊マーチングフェスティバル2022 in Japan パキスタン陸軍楽隊 パキスタン日本友好万歳























Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

Why Pak not opted for lithium batteries system in new yuan class subs


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589166128739536896


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.
IDEAS 2022 Airshow 























Nov 21, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Blitz Falcon
@BlitzFalconPSF

I was so confused when i actually saw SSM (Surface to Surface Missiles) on Zarrar Class at #IDEAS22 Pakistan Navy Expo. They have actually fixed 30mm Auto Naval Gun along with a missile launch platform and some side MGs. This is the most loaded coastal patrol vessel ever..

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595062473023172608

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595008510697373699

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
PNS SHAMSHEER (FFG-252), and Replenishment Oiler, PNS NASR (A-47), have arrived at the Port of Tanjung Priok, North Jakarta, Indonesia..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Four days visit...
The arrival of the Pakistani Warships was warmly welcomed at an official ceremony chaired by the Commander of the Indonesian Navy Main Base (Lantamal) III Jakarta, Brigadier General (Mar) Umar Farouq.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

;'';';'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596156986831560705

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Super Falcon

Friends Chinese Navy have decommissioned few of it's older Type 051 D guided missile Destroyer and they are in far better shape than what we got from USA Decommissioned Oliver Hazard Guided missile frigates

Our navy needs bigger ships for better long range vertical launched surface to air missile for over the horizon protection for our navy

Why can't we get atleast two of them or one and upgrade them to use atleast for next 20 years these can be easily modified to HQ 16 because those already have Russian S 300 on them in their vls and better Anti ship hypersonicmissiles can be used on them like YJ 21 for countering INS Vikrant im sure china will be more than happy to give them to us than scraping or we can get them very cheaply because china needs it's allies in region to back them in warzone if needed so they will try toarm us in what ever better way as they are giving us SLC 18 for indian satellite tracking radars

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Pakistan Navy's Four, Zulfiqar, Alamgir, Tariq and Tughril Frigates captured together.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
On Nov 25, Chief Japan Joint Staff Gen Yamazaki presented the citation and Defense Cooperation Medal to Air Cdre Syed Imran Ali, Pakistan's Defence Attaché, as acknowledging his achievement for efforts to strengthen cooperation between the JSDF and Pakistan Armed Forces.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Windjammer

@walterbibikow 
Hey, fake ID loser. 
What do you find funny in the above picture of the Frigates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Windjammer said:


> @walterbibikow
> Hey, fake ID loser.
> What do you find funny in the above picture of the Frigates.


 may be that they are all a good target with one missile, to many ships at one place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Inception-06 said:


> may be that they are all a good target with one missile, to many ships at one place.


It's not exactly only PN that has berthed in this manner. Here's Royal Navy Corvettes seen together.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## applesauce

Inception-06 said:


> may be that they are all a good target with one missile, to many ships at one place.



is a war imminent? otherwise its fine, everyone does it, us/china/britian etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eurasia NI

Super Falcon said:


> Friends Chinese Navy have decommissioned few of it's older Type 051 D guided missile Destroyer and they are in far better shape than what we got from USA Decommissioned Oliver Hazard Guided missile frigates
> 
> Our navy needs bigger ships for better long range vertical launched surface to air missile for over the horizon protection for our navy
> 
> Why can't we get atleast two of them or one and upgrade them to use atleast for next 20 years these can be easily modified to HQ 16 because those already have Russian S 300 on them in their vls and better Anti ship hypersonicmissiles can be used on them like YJ 21 for countering INS Vikrant im sure china will be more than happy to give them to us than scraping or we can get them very cheaply because china needs it's allies in region to back them in warzone if needed so they will try toarm us in what ever better way as they are giving us SLC 18 for indian satellite tracking radars



While I cannot understand the video language, the title suggests he is referring to two early destroyers (Type 051G) decommissioned in 2020. These basically have no real air defence capabilities to speak of, and little capabilities in general - not even a helicopter hangar. If you are referring to these ships, they certainly don't have the S-300 onboard. There's no capability-minded reasons for Pakistan to buy them, especially as metal fatigue will already be high given how long they have been around.

The only Chinese destroyers using the S-300FM are the two Type 051C ships, and these still have a fair deal of service life left, being commissioned in the early 2000s. They could well be sold to friendly countries before retiring from PLAN, however. There's no evidence they can use the YJ-21, and I don't believe they can. The modern PLAN destroyers that can use the YJ-21 have deeper VLS cells, compared to other PLAN and even western destroyers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Eurasia NI said:


> While I cannot understand the video language, the title suggests he is referring to two early destroyers (Type 051G) decommissioned in 2020. These basically have no real air defence capabilities to speak of, and little capabilities in general - not even a helicopter hangar. If you are referring to these ships, they certainly don't have the S-300 onboard. There's no capability-minded reasons for Pakistan to buy them, especially as metal fatigue will already be high given how long they have been around.
> 
> The only Chinese destroyers using the S-300FM are the two Type 051C ships, and these still have a fair deal of service life left, being commissioned in the early 2000s. They could well be sold to friendly countries before retiring from PLAN, however. There's no evidence they can use the YJ-21, and I don't believe they can. The modern PLAN destroyers that can use the YJ-21 have deeper VLS cells, compared to other PLAN and even western destroyers.


Yes but 051 G is more upgraded than C and they can have helicopter hanger too and if Pak get they can integrate ha 17


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ziya

On the cerenomy of Babur class Asfat chief said that willing to share Milden submarine project with Pakistan

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597599008469704705


----------



## CivilianSupremacy

Windjammer said:


> It's not exactly only PN that has berthed in this manner. Here's Royal Navy Corvettes seen together.
> 
> View attachment 900749





applesauce said:


> is a war imminent? otherwise its fine, everyone does it, us/china/britian etc.



The brits do not have same level of threat as we got from immediate neighbor. China / US or even India has soo many naval bases and far off from their hostile cruise missile ranges. They can afford to do this. We simply cannot afford to expose our entire naval capability for single strike. In the times of supersonic cruise missiles, its just the matters of minutes or even seconds when you will got to know that enemy missiles are coming at your end. I know its peace times and everything is normal. But we always have to be prepared for worst case scenario. Problem with PN is that the entire fleet (atleast 90% of it ) is always stacked together at karachi shipyard. IMO, PN really needs to distribute its assets and add more Naval bases. The Orama is operational since many years but I have rarely seen any large ship over there. 

When we stack ships together, not just one missile will disable all of them but in addition the deployment time increases so much as well. The 1st ship cannot undock until crew of others have not deployed on their respective ships. If 4 ships are on their own docking berths then the process will be parallel. I think the kind of threat environment we live, the PN needs to pay attention to the way it docks its ships. Even in the peace times, the PAF keeps every of its aircraft in its different hangors and separate from each other. Its same concept. 

The Karachi naval base is literally 3 minutes flight distance from brahmos missiles. This is the right way to do it in our threat environment (even in peace times). Faster deployment time & saves annihilation of entire fleet in single strike.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CivilianSupremacy

Eurasia NI said:


> While I cannot understand the video language, the title suggests he is referring to two early destroyers (Type 051G) decommissioned in 2020. These basically have no real air defence capabilities to speak of, and little capabilities in general - not even a helicopter hangar. If you are referring to these ships, they certainly don't have the S-300 onboard. There's no capability-minded reasons for Pakistan to buy them, especially as metal fatigue will already be high given how long they have been around.
> 
> The only Chinese destroyers using the S-300FM are the two Type 051C ships, and these still have a fair deal of service life left, being commissioned in the early 2000s. They could well be sold to friendly countries before retiring from PLAN, however. There's no evidence they can use the YJ-21, and I don't believe they can. The modern PLAN destroyers that can use the YJ-21 have deeper VLS cells, compared to other PLAN and even western destroyers.



You have a very good Youtube Channel. Keep up !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597848903793410048
Admiral Amjad Khan Niazi also visited the German Navy Frigate, Baden-Württemberg (F222). The Naval Chief was given detailed briefings regarding the ship. During his visit onboard, the Naval Chief interacted with the crew of the ship and lauded their operational competence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
The Commander of Azerbaijan Naval Forces, Vice Admiral Subhan Bakirov, held a meeting in Baku with a delegation led by the Chief of the Naval Staff of the Pakistan Navy, Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Getting briefing of the weapons and technical means available in the armament of marines..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

././.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599014177963663360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Raid of Sailors

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599317242981715971








Milli Dikey Atım Sistemi MİDLAS'ta İlk Atış Gerçekleştirildi


Milli Dikey Atım Lançer Sistemi (MİDLAS)'ın ilk test atışı, başarıyla gerçekleştirildi. Test esnasında hem MİDLAS hem de HİSAR-RF Füzesi test edildi.




www.savunmasanayist.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599357028232593408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599361172766982145

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597113374596567040

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tipu7

ghazi52 said:


> Blitz Falcon
> @BlitzFalconPSF
> 
> I was so confused when i actually saw SSM (Surface to Surface Missiles) on Zarrar Class at #IDEAS22 Pakistan Navy Expo. They have actually fixed 30mm Auto Naval Gun along with a missile launch platform and some side MGs. This is the most loaded coastal patrol vessel ever..
> 
> View attachment 899487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 899488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 899489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 899490


Ours are not equipped with any missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CivilianSupremacy

Tipu7 said:


> Ours are not equipped with any missile.



Yep. Its also very strange that PN didn't bothered to add this capability at the time when it was most needed. They already had inducted the platforms. These were added when there was no Azmat class FACs, no F-22P frigates, PN only had 3 type 21s with earlier block Harpoons. The MRTPs with minimal RCS armed with short range missiles could have been a good asset for coastal defense. Also, there were no JF-17s with Anti-ship missiles. The capability gap was huge by then

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## CSAW

The Pakistani Naval arm 'literally slept and hibernated' for 02 decades.

Lacked the thought process to narrow down the gap btw regional Navies and then Current state. Very Few Silver linnings were witnessed,


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591599033621307393






I discretely remember someone calling it on this forum 'the most Innovative' among 3 military branches.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arslank03

CivilianSupremacy said:


> Yep. Its also very strange that PN didn't bothered to add this capability at the time when it was most needed. They already had inducted the platforms. These were added when there was no Azmat class FACs, no F-22P frigates, PN only had 3 type 21s with earlier block Harpoons. The MRTPs with minimal RCS armed with short range missiles could have been a good asset for coastal defense. Also, there were no JF-17s with Anti-ship missiles. The capability gap was huge by then



FFBNW. If they need it later, it can be added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

arslank03 said:


> FFBNW. If they need it later, it can be added.


 What does FFBNW stand for?


----------



## CivilianSupremacy

CSAW said:


> I discretely remember someone calling it on this forum 'the most Innovative' among 3 military branches.



There's absolutely NOTHING which PN does equates to innovation. Actually associating "innovation" with PN is perhaps the most absurd use of word innovation.

I will start with basics, lets first visit PN official website: 



Pakistan Navy Official Website



What's the impression you get ? What i get is its an official website of an organisation which is not even professional forget about being innovative. The IT department updates its homepage regularly but content inside is atleast 10 years old, spelling mistakes, grammar, design, layout its actually worst then a 5th grade student personal site.

Now all the "ToTs" done are speaking out loud that innovation and PN are two entirely opposite things. An organization which were given ToT for F-22P frigate was again needed ToT for much smaller 560 ton Azmat Class FACs. An innovative force would have designed something on their own, would have saved foreign exchange, come out with efficient solutions. But the thing is if the organization is corrupt you can never be innovative. (Proven cases of corruptions in Type21s, agosta subs ) . Also, PN paid twice the amounts for ToTs and end result was that it was unable to make even a single unit on its own whether its agosta sub or F-22P. Forget building on their own and using some innovations. They can't even upgrade on their own. Needed Turkish to do it for them. They even needed Turkish firm to do make Orama naval base features. Innovative ? huh

The PN deployment of Ships is again shows that its leadership doesn't really care to be prepared for worst case scenarios. Most of the times 90% fleet is seen stacked in Karachi. Even upto 4 ships stacked together. A single missile hit will guarantee to disable all 4 of these. Supersonic missile takes less then 3 mins from LOC to reach Karachi and it will take hours to undock & deploy these 4 ships which are stacked. Sailors using single path. Plus the first two ships cannot go until sailors of last ship are onboard. Ideally fleet should be in multiple naval bases and in each base the ships should be on separate docking berths. PN's doing opposite, stacking ships all together in a single base. Its like invitation. There aren't any CIWS / point defense sites visible in karachi port either. The ones only at ships but docked ships without sailers onboard won't defend automatically. PN leadership needs to understand this is not 70s or 80s. The enemy can see your docked ships through satellites and with exact coordinates it will take 2-3 mins to reach at you. We don't have a big navy or a vast coastline or multiple bases. We are in immediate proximity / well in-range of enemy cruise missiles range. 

So let's forget about "innovation". Someone must be really high to label PN as innovative. If any service is professional among three is airforce. I see their bases, the aircrafts everything spaced out, within hardened aircraft hangars. I know a single strike won't take out multiple aircrafts. Then the fact they made use of Thunder program, the program is super successful. Nothing of this sort PN could replicate. I can only hope they improve themselves and maybe they do the Jinnah frigates program in a much better way.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tank131

CivilianSupremacy said:


> Yep. Its also very strange that PN didn't bothered to add this capability at the time when it was most needed. They already had inducted the platforms. These were added when there was no Azmat class FACs, no F-22P frigates, PN only had 3 type 21s with earlier block Harpoons. The MRTPs with minimal RCS armed with short range missiles could have been a good asset for coastal defense. Also, there were no JF-17s with Anti-ship missiles. The capability gap was huge by then


I think the issue was that PN and turkey were refused the ability the integrate the Harpoons on them by the US. China likely would not allow C-802A, though im not sure if that avenue was pursued. The only thing to do was wait for Atmaca, and now im not sure if its worth it. For the record, i think it still is worth integrating Atmaca or a smaller ranged AShM on these as their speed in the littoral regions will make them nightmares if put in numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600016139509276672

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Former Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Saeed Muhammad Khan has passed away in Islamabad. He served as Chief of the Naval Staff from 1991 to 1994 and played a pivotal role in professional development of Pakistan Navy and defence of the mother land.
Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi expressed condolence on sad demise of former Naval Chief Adm Saeed Muhammed Khan. May Allah Almighty bless the departed soul and give strength to his family to bear the loss.
The funeral prayer of the late Admiral Saeed Muhammad Khan will be offered tomorrow, Monday, at 2:30 PM at the H-11 Cemetery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=679804383533681


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Pakistan Navy celebrates HANGOR DAY on 9th December to honor the unmatched courage and unwavering commitment of Pakistan Navy’s Submarine, PNS/M HANGOR (S-131), during the 1971 War. PNS/M HANGOR sunk Indian Navy Ship Khukari and crippled Indian Navy Ship Kirpan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
The Steel Cutting Ceremony of the 5th Submarine, PNS/M TASNIM, will be held in Dec, 21 at KS&EW. 
The submarine is named after Vice Admiral (R) Ahmad Tasnim, the daring Commanding Officer of submarine PNS HANGOR (S-131) that sank one Indian warship and crippled another in 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601784013743853569

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580044090603106304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601763931395325952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600348389714952192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600348390398873601

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599317242981715971

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed_yusuf

any reason why did it say 2021??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CivilianSupremacy

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.
> The Steel Cutting Ceremony of the 5th Submarine, PNS/M TASNIM, will be held in Dec, 21 at KS&EW.
> The submarine is named after Vice Admiral (R) Ahmad Tasnim, the daring Commanding Officer of submarine PNS HANGOR (S-131) that sank one Indian warship and crippled another in 1971.
> 
> 
> View attachment 904222





syed_yusuf said:


> View attachment 905032
> 
> 
> any reason why did it say 2021??




The Steel cutting of 5th Submarine happened already last year in Dec 2021. So this year it could be Keel laying for 5th submarine OR perhaps steel cutting for 6th submarine.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603358674474377219

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PNS MOAWIN has received a new Satellite Communications System similar to ZULFIQAR Class Frigates....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
The participants of the 5th Maritime Security Workshop (MARSEW5) organized by the Pakistan 🇵🇰 Navy visited Naval Units at Karachi, Gwadar Creeks, and Ormara.
The workshop participants also visited Pakistan Navy's forward posts in the Creeks area and installations at Ormara and Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Visiting Pakistan Navy Installations....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CivilianSupremacy

Three warships in Karachi's naval dockyard in below google satellite screenshot:







F22P Frigate, PNS Badr and a Yarmook class corvette. 

The PNS Badr is under construction and PN may commission it by end of 2024 or by 2025. 
But my question is what kind of work is going on in the other two ships ? 

Is Yarmook finally getting weaponized ? and what type of work is going on in F22P. Why they usually wrap it up? What kind of material they have used to wrap it up and whats this used for ?

Anyone has any clues ? 

@Tipu7 @Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

ghazi52 said:


> Visiting Pakistan Navy Installations....
> 
> View attachment 906077


Aiee oye - baat macs tak ja pahaunchi hai @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @JamD at least they will be a more secure option with the right configuration(except ofc when Apple is asked to pull info out by the US government )if that was even the intention.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## time pass

CivilianSupremacy said:


> Three warships in Karachi's naval dockyard in below google satellite screenshot:
> 
> 
> View attachment 906628
> 
> 
> F22P Frigate, PNS Badr and a Yarmook class corvette.
> 
> The PNS Badr is under construction and PN may commission it by end of 2024 or by 2025.
> But my question is what kind of work is going on in the other two ships ?
> 
> Is Yarmook finally getting weaponized ? and what type of work is going on in F22P. Why they usually wrap it up? What kind of material they have used to wrap it up and whats this used for ?
> 
> Anyone has any clues ?
> 
> @Tipu7 @Bilal Khan (Quwa)



Since Badr was launched in May'22, I believe it to be Tariq rather than Badr.









Pakistan's 3rd MILGEM corvette 'PNS BADR' launched in Karachi - Naval News


Turkish state-owned ASFAT ceremonially launched the third PN MILGEM corvette for the Pakistan Navy at Pakistan's KS&EW on May 20, 2022.




www.navalnews.com














Turkish ASFAT lays keel of 4th PN MILGEM corvette in Karachi - Naval News


The fourth and final PN MILGEM-class corvette for the Pakistan Navy was laid down on November 5th at Karachi Shipyard by ASFAT Inc.




www.navalnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CivilianSupremacy

time pass said:


> Since Badr was launched in May'22, I believe it to be Tariq rather than Badr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan's 3rd MILGEM corvette 'PNS BADR' launched in Karachi - Naval News
> 
> 
> Turkish state-owned ASFAT ceremonially launched the third PN MILGEM corvette for the Pakistan Navy at Pakistan's KS&EW on May 20, 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.navalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish ASFAT lays keel of 4th PN MILGEM corvette in Karachi - Naval News
> 
> 
> The fourth and final PN MILGEM-class corvette for the Pakistan Navy was laid down on November 5th at Karachi Shipyard by ASFAT Inc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.navalnews.com


Nope. It is PNS Badr. Yes it was launched earlier this year but its back to dry dock. Launch is only 30-40% of work done. All systems, wirings, propulsions, electronics, sensors, weapons everything is done after the launch. PNS Badr will take atleast 2 - 2.5 more years to get commissioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
the Keel Laying Ceremony of first HANGOR Class Submarine and Steel Cutting of second Submarine held at Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KS&EW). Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi graced the occasion as Chief Guest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606833902764847105






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606477998454194176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606117848027365378

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Keel laying of Hangor class submarine held at Karachi Shipyard | The Express Tribune


Admiral Niazi says it is a matter of great pride to witness keel laying, steel cutting of two submarines concurrently




tribune.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali_Baba

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,.,
> the Keel Laying Ceremony of first HANGOR Class Submarine and Steel Cutting of second Submarine held at Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KS&EW). Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi graced the occasion as Chief Guest.



Will they import the pressure hull from China - or will they fashion it from imported stell from China - or will it be with Pakistani stell, fashioned in Pakistan ? Looks like the pressure hull is being imported ?? 

Eight AIP subs is an excellent addition - though the large scale induction of P8i's by India does take the edge off these a little.


----------



## CivilianSupremacy

Ali_Baba said:


> Eight AIP subs is an excellent addition - though the large scale induction of P8i's by India does take the edge off these a little.



True. These will add some serious muscle. The fact these are SSP (AIP enabled) makes them very deadly. The subs are detectable at shallow depth or at surface (Just like PN detected indian subs twice and release photos). 

The P8s though an amazing platform still would have daunting / challenging task to detect subs that can remain submerged in deep depths for longer duration.

Finding a submerged submarine in relative depth is like needle in a haystack. The oceans are massive and its not a flat surface underneath the oceans which can be used by submarine commanders to hide from detection. 

Indonesian submarine was lost in 2021. Several countries provided assets including the US P-8s and still it took days to detect it. The fact is that relative location of the submarine was also known. This shows how difficult is to locate a submerged vassal.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606978833999364096


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Chief of the Naval Staff (CNS) #Pakistan Navy said, "TB2 UCAV is being evaluated for induction in the Pak Navy."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tank131

CSAW said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606833902764847105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606477998454194176
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606117848027365378


What do you say @Bilal Khan (Quwa) ,have we prayed the MILDAS in the F-22P into existence too?


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Tank131 said:


> What do you say @Bilal Khan (Quwa) ,have we prayed the MILDAS in the F-22P into existence too?


Indeed. It's time we join hands with @Zarvan and will VLS into the original SSP project.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

PAKISTAN NAVY SPECIAL VIDEO ON HANGOR DAY 2022​





CHIEF OF THE NAVAL STAFF OFFICIAL VISIT TO MOROCCO​* Dec 22, 2022*
Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi called-on Naval Leadership of #RoyalMoroccanNavy during an official visit to Morocco. Upon arrival at Royal Moroccan Naval Headquarters, Chief of the Naval Staff was received by Naval Chief of Royal Moroccan Navy Vice-Admiral Mostapha El Alami and was presented Guard of Honour. During meeting with Naval Chief of Royal Moroccan Navy, matters of bilateral naval collaboration and regional maritime security were discussed. The Naval Chief underscored Pakistan Navy initiative for ensuring maritime security in the region through Regional Maritime Security Patrols (RMSP) and participation in Combined Maritime Force. The Naval Chief invited host navy to participate in Exercise AMAN and PIMEC-23 to promote Blue Economy and highlighted the importance of enhancing cooperation between armed forces of both countries through bilateral exercises and training programs. Inspector of the Royal #MoroccanNavy acknowledged Pakistan Navy efforts and commitment in support of collaborative maritime security for maintaining peace and stability in the region. Later, Naval Chief called-on Commander Northern Maritime Sector and visited various installations, training unit and Royal Moroccan Navy Ship where he was given detailed briefing on roles, capabilities and training facilities of #Morocco Navy. It is expected that visit of Naval Chief will further augment and expand defence ties between the two countries in general and navies in particular.








Turkish Navy Ship BURGAZADA arrived at Karachi port​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
Pakistani and Turkish Naval Special Forces took part in a weeklong joint exercise, Sitara-e-Hilal 2022, at the Naval Special Operations Training Centre (NSOTC), Karachi.
The exercise, held on Dec. 19-25, aimed to increase the interoperability between the naval forces of both countries, developing cooperation in the military field.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,
Defence Insider

Pakistan Navy Frigate PNS Alamgir (F-260), German Navy Frigate FGS Bayern (F-217), and US Navy Guided-Missile cruiser USS Shiloh (CG-67) sail in formation during a passing exercise (PASSEX) in the Arabian Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608845522961563651

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609222361932242944

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611230223135014913

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

On requirements on last Chief of naval staff that pak navy requirements for subs are 18 and with 8 yuan and agostas our sub fleet will have 11 diesel electric subs as our relations with Sweden and Saab are better is there any chance in future if economical crisis is over than pak should consider blekinge subs as well

On requirements on last Chief of naval staff that pak navy requirements for subs are 18 and with 8 yuan and agostas our sub fleet will have 11 diesel electric subs as our relations with Sweden and Saab are better is there any chance in future if economical crisis is over than pak should consider blekinge subs as well


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..
The remaining two Type 054A/P ships are on track to join the Pakistan Navy Fleet in 2023 and are expected to become the mainstay in the Pakistan Navy, Admiral M Amjad Khan Niazi told Global Times in a recent interview.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

We should also expect first Babur class ship


----------



## Super Falcon

Recently CONS was in turkey he said navy is interested in TB 2 drones which I think will have lot of limitations for naval warfare since navy has to operate them from sea shore their limited endurance of 4000 km will even more be reduced with weapons pay load we need Wing Loong 3 specially made for naval warfare in mind they have synthetic aparture radars which can scan sea bed for targets and send that critical battlefield I do to naval HQ which will be a advantage with 10000 km range and 10000 km scan capability we can see what happening in Indian naval bases movement which TB 2 cannot achieve wing Loong carries 10 times more weight of weapons than TB 2 drones


----------



## Abid123

Super Falcon said:


> On requirements on last Chief of naval staff that pak navy requirements for subs are 18 and with 8 yuan and agostas our sub fleet will have 11 diesel electric subs as our relations with Sweden and Saab are better is there any chance in future if economical crisis is over than pak should consider blekinge subs as well
> 
> On requirements on last Chief of naval staff that pak navy requirements for subs are 18 and with 8 yuan and agostas our sub fleet will have 11 diesel electric subs as our relations with Sweden and Saab are better is there any chance in future if economical crisis is over than pak should consider blekinge subs as well


Sweden like rest of Europe is a colony of the US. Do you think the US would allow Sweden to export submarines to Pakistan?


----------

